# Japan Defence Forum



## Aepsilons

*Misson of JMSDF*

Japan is an island country surrounded on all sides by the sea. That means any threats to our country will always approach us via the sea. In addition, Japan lacks natural resources, so it must rely on countries overseas for most of the materials that we require in our daily lives. We use a maritime transport network stretching around the globe to obtain more than 90% of these materials. In recognition of new security environment, the Defense Program Guidelines defines the role of the defense forces as “effective response to the new threats and diverse situations,” “Proactive efforts to improve the international security environment,” and “preparation for full-scale invasion,” which is the primary role of defense forces, and Japan will efficiently maintain the necessary Maritime Self-Defense Forces posture to effectively carry out missions in each the areas.

*Exacerbated and tangible International Security Environment*

security issues beyond a geographically-limited area continue to be crucial because the risk is growing that a disorder or a security problem in a single country spreads worldwide. With regard to such global security issues, while the international community is undertaking initiatives to deal with cyber attacks, proliferation of weapons of mass destruction and their means of delivery, international terrorism, and the increasing vulnerability of governance systems, some problems are being exacerbated and new problems are also becoming tangible.

Under such a security environment, it has become extremely diffi cult for one country to deal with issues which the international community is confronting, and ensuring regional and global peace, stability and prosperity through the establishment of a more stable international security environment benefi ts each country. It is increasingly important for countries with common interests in the resolution of issues to work together.

*Security Environment in the Asia-Pacific Region*

In the Asia-Pacific region, alongside the various changes that have taken place in tandem with the increase in power of China, India, and Russia, countries in the region have made efforts to enhance and strengthen intra-regional coordination and collaboration with a particular focus on non-traditional security sectors such as humanitarian aid and disaster relief, and counterpiracy measures. On the other hand, this region abounds in political, economic, ethnic, and religious diversity, confl icts between countries/regions remain even after the end of the Cold War, and their views on security and threats are different. Accordingly, major changes in the security environment have yet to emerge even after the end of the Cold War, unlike in Europe, and long-standing issues of territorial rights and reunification continue to plague the region.

*Outline of The Japan-U.S. Security Arrangements*







Based on the Japan–U.S. Security Treaty, the Japan-U.S. Security Arrangements constitute one of the pillars of Japan’s national defense. The Japan–U.S. Alliance, having the Japan-U.S. Security Arrangements as its core, is indispensable to maintain not only the peace and security of Japan, but also that of the entire Asia-Pacifi c region. In addition, the close cooperative relationship between Japan and the United States based on the alliance is proving to be extremely significant for effectively dealing with global security issues. Furthermore, the Japan–U.S. Alliance is playing an increasingly important role in promoting the shared fundamental values in the international community such as democracy, the rule of law, respect for human rights, and a capitalist economy.

The military presence of the U.S. forces in Japan not only contributes to the defense of Japan, but also functions as deterrence against and response to contingencies in the Asia-Pacific region, and serves as a core element of the Japan-U.S. Security Arrangements. On the other hand, since the stationing of U.S. forces in Japan impacts upon the living environment of local residents, efforts that correspond to the actual situation of each region must be made to reduce the burden on regions such as Okinawa.

*Japan-U.S. Bilateral Training and Exercises*


The SDF and the U.S. forces have been conducting various bilateral training and exercises in peacetime to strengthen Japan- U.S. joint response capabilities while improving interoperability and facilitating mutual understanding in regard to tactical aspects, etc. and closer communication. Since FY1985, mostly on an annual basis, command post exercise and fi eld training exercise have alternated as the Japan–U.S. Bilateral Joint Training Exercise; the fi eld training exercise held in November 2012 was the 11th of its kind. In addition, the GSDF, MSDF and ASDF are expanding the scope of joint exercises, by such means as dispatching units not only to areas within Japan, but also to the U.S., such as participation in exercises including the Japan–U.S. Bilateral Regional Army command post exercises, special anti-submarine exercises, and Japan–U.S. Bilateral Fighter combat training. Thus, continuous efforts are being made to improve interoperability and bilateral response capabilities at the military service and unit levels. As part of the efforts, Stryker Battalion, with its high maneuvering and deployment capabilities and equipped with wheeled armored personnel carrier Stryker, participated for the fi rst time in fi eld training jointly held with the U.S. army and GSDF in Japan from October to November 2012. GSDF troops participating in the exercise trained in coordination procedures with the battalion. Such joint training and exercises in peacetime not only greatly contribute to maintaining and enhancing the Japan-U.S. joint response capabilities by deepening mutual understanding of capabilities and tactics, but also are effective for improving tactical skills on each side. In particular, the knowledge and techniques that the Japanese side can learn from U.S. forces, which have vast experience in actual fi ghting, are invaluable and greatly contribute to improving the JSDF’s capabilities. In addition, holding bilateral exercises at effective times, places, and scales demonstrates the unifi ed commitment and capabilities of Japan and the United States, which has a deterrent effect. In light of these perspectives, the MOD and the SDF are continuing their efforts to enrich the contents of bilateral training and exercises.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
15


----------



## Aepsilons

Overview of the JMSDF



The JMSDF is one of the world's largest navies and the second largest navy in Asia in terms of fleet tonnage. As of 2013, the JMSDF operates a total of 114 vessels (excluding minor auxiliary vessels), including; four helicopter destroyers (_or helicopter carriers_), 24 destroyers, 13 small destroyers (_or frigates_), six destroyer escorts (_or corvettes_), 16 attack submarines, 29 mine countermeasure vessels, six patrol vessels, three landing ship tanks, 8 training vessels and a fleet of various auxiliary ships.

As of 2013, a procurement list added to the current National Defense Program Guidelines has revealed that, among other things, an additional 48 escort vessels of various classes are planned to be added to the MSDF fleet in the coming decade. In addition, as of July 7, 2013, it was being reported that plans were under way to procure two more Aegis equipped destroyers in order to bolster ongoing BMD efforts, the first to be contracted for in fiscal year 2015 and the other in fiscal year 2016.

*The Submarine Fleet*


*Soryu Class (5)*

The *Sōryū-class submarines* (_*16SS*_) are diesel-electric submarines that entered service with the Japan Maritime Defense Force in 2009. The design is an evolution of the Oyashio class, from which it can most easily be distinguished by its X-shaped tail planes. The _Sōryūs_ have the largest displacement of any submarine used by post war Japan.

The class are fitted with air independent propulsions based on Kockums stirling engines license-built by Kawasaki Heavy Industries, allowing them to stay submerged for longer periods of time.

The cost of the sixth submarine ("Kokuryu") was estimated at 540 million USD

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Aepsilons

*Oyashio Class (11)*







*The Helicopter Destroyers (Helicopter Carriers)*


*Izumo Class*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## GR!FF!N

@Nihonjin1051 

about Izumo Class,there is whole lot of speculation about "Aircraft Carrying Capability"..what your take on it??how many fixed wings it might carry??it is large enough to be comparable with our Aircraft Carrier Viraat,which can easily carry some 30 aircrafts,while declared strength of Izumo is only 14 helos max.


----------



## Aepsilons

GR!FF!N said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> about Izumo Class,there is whole lot of speculation about "Aircraft Carrying Capability"..what your take on it??how many fixed wings it might carry??it is large enough to be comparable with our Aircraft Carrier Viraat,which can easily carry some 30 aircrafts,while declared strength of Izumo is only 14 helos max.



It has the capability to launch 5 helicopter simultaneously and yes it can carry up to 14 helicopters on deck. It has the capability of holding 10 more in the hanger beneath, too. This is a helicopter carrier, but hypothetically speaking if it were converted to carry F-35s, it could carry as much as 14 F-35s on the deck. Not including the hanger space, tho. lol. 

We are building 1 more Izumo class, the DDH-184, which will be launched in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GR!FF!N

@Nihonjin1051 

frankly speaking,this "Helicopter Destroyer" confuses me.it is not a LHD,nor an traditional carrier.making so large surface combatant just for ASW and SAR is confusing.it dwarfs or comparable with multiple traditional carriers around the world.


----------



## CN.Black

Nihonjin1051 said:


> It has the capability to launch 5 helicopter simultaneously and yes it can carry up to 14 helicopters on deck. It has the capability of holding 10 more in the hanger beneath, too. This is a helicopter carrier, but hypothetically speaking if it were converted to carry F-35s, it could carry as much as 14 F-35s on the deck. Not including the hanger space, tho. lol.
> 
> We are building 1 more Izumo class, the DDH-184, which will be launched in 2017.


 You didn't order F35B,and F35A can't land on a DDH.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

CN.Black said:


> You didn't order F35B,and F35A can't land on a DDH.



1. Yes we ordered, last year, actually.

2. Technically, it can land on any of the Izumo Class.



Reference: Bloomberg news

Lockheed Martin Corp. (LMT) won a contract from Japan to supply F-35 Joint Strike Fighters, the aircraft’s first win in a competitive tender.

The U.S. contractor will build 42 of the planes for Japan, Defense Minister Yasuo Ichikawa told reporters in Tokyo today. He declined to comment on the cost of the contract. The F-35 was shortlisted against Boeing Co. (BA)’s F-18 Super Hornet and Eurofighter GmbH’s Typhoon.

The deal comes as the death of North Korean dictator Kim Jong Il spurs uncertainty about stability on the Korean peninsula, where 1.7 million troops from North Korea, South Korea and the U.S. are stationed. Japan, which has the world’s sixth-largest defense budget, has been upgrading air defenses as North Korea improves its ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons program, and as both Russia and China develop stealth fighters.

“From now on, we really have to think about distances and air force strength in Northeast Asia,” said Hideshi Takesada, a professor of international relations at Seoul’s Yonsei University. “This decision reflects the need for stealth and long-distance combat capabilities.”



GR!FF!N said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> frankly speaking,this "Helicopter Destroyer" confuses me.it is not a LHD,nor an traditional carrier.making so large surface combatant just for ASW and SAR is confusing.it dwarfs or comparable with multiple traditional carriers around the world.



@GR!FF!N ,

Currently the JMSDF is constrained in its naval inventory due to our pacifist constitution, which forbids the Japanese maritime forces from building an aircraft carrier. We have the capacity and capability of building super aircraft carriers similar to those of the Nimitz Class used by the United States Navy.

I would like to remind you that during World War II, the Imperial Japanese Navy was well ahead of most great powers in regards to Carrier Warfare. For example we had the : Hiryu Shiryu, Kaga, Akagi, Zuiho, Ryujo, Shokaku, Taiho, Shinano, Taiyo, Unryu. All of which were carriers in the Imperial Japanese Navy [ Nihon Kaigun]

When Abe will successfully alter our constitution to allow Japan to have a more proactive role in global security, one thing that will be immediately changed will be the ban on our use and building of full blow aircraft carriers. These Izumo-Class are but small carriers ; I look forward to the day we launch Nimitz-sized carriers for the Japanese Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viet

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Oyashio Class (11)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Helicopter Destroyers (Helicopter Carriers)*
> 
> 
> *Izumo Class*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow...I am really impressed.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> 1. Yes we ordered, last year, actually.
> 
> 2. Technically, it can land on any of the Izumo Class.
> 
> 
> 
> Reference: Bloomberg news
> 
> Lockheed Martin Corp. (LMT) won a contract from Japan to supply F-35 Joint Strike Fighters, the aircraft’s first win in a competitive tender.
> 
> The U.S. contractor will build 42 of the planes for Japan, Defense Minister Yasuo Ichikawa told reporters in Tokyo today. He declined to comment on the cost of the contract. The F-35 was shortlisted against Boeing Co. (BA)’s F-18 Super Hornet and Eurofighter GmbH’s Typhoon.
> 
> The deal comes as the death of North Korean dictator Kim Jong Il spurs uncertainty about stability on the Korean peninsula, where 1.7 million troops from North Korea, South Korea and the U.S. are stationed. Japan, which has the world’s sixth-largest defense budget, has been upgrading air defenses as North Korea improves its ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons program, and as both Russia and China develop stealth fighters.
> 
> “From now on, we really have to think about distances and air force strength in Northeast Asia,” said Hideshi Takesada, a professor of international relations at Seoul’s Yonsei University. “This decision reflects the need for stealth and long-distance combat capabilities.”
> 
> 
> 
> @GR!FF!N ,
> 
> Currently the JMSDF is constrained in its naval inventory due to our pacifist constitution, which forbids the Japanese maritime forces from building an aircraft carrier. We have the capacity and capability of building super aircraft carriers similar to those of the Nimitz Class used by the United States Navy.
> 
> I would like to remind you that during World War II, the Imperial Japanese Navy was well ahead of most great powers in regards to Carrier Warfare. For example we had the : Hiryu Shiryu, Kaga, Akagi, Zuiho, Ryujo, Shokaku, Taiho, Shinano, Taiyo, Unryu. All of which were carriers in the Imperial Japanese Navy [ Nihon Kaigun]
> 
> When Abe will successfully alter our constitution to allow Japan to have a more proactive role in global security, one thing that will be immediately changed will be the ban on our use and building of full blow aircraft carriers. These Izumo-Class are but small carriers ; I look forward to the day we launch Nimitz-sized carriers for the Japanese Navy.


It is good to see Japan returns to the glorious days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*Hyuga Class (Helicopter Carriers)*

The *Hyūga-class helicopter destroyer* (ひゅうが型護衛艦 _Hyūga-gata-goei-kan_ )











is a type of helicopter carrier built for the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF). Two ships of the class were built to replace the two 7,000-ton _Haruna_-class helicopter destroyers. The new ships are the largest combatant ship operated by Japan since the Imperial Japanese Navy was superseded by the JMSDF.[1] The first ship in the class, _Hyūga_, was commissioned on March 18, 2009 and stationed in Yokosuka, near Tokyo.[3] The second ship, _Ise_, went into service on March 16, 2011 and is stationed at Kure.
The _Hyūga_-class' specifications are comparable to light aircraft carriers, such as Italian _Giuseppe Garibaldi_ and Spanish _Príncipe de Asturias_. Under the JMSDF's naming conventions, the ships are called Goei-kan (護衛艦, lit. _escort ship_) in Japanese and destroyer in English, as same as all the other combatant ships of JMSDF.

The ships' primary mission is to function as an anti-submarine warfare carrier with her SH-60K anti-submarine helicopters. They also have enhanced command-and-control capabilities, allowing them to serve as flagships for the JMSDF.[1] During peacetime operations, or “military operations other than war” (MOOTW), the ships join the _Ōsumi_-class ships for peacekeeping and relief operations, as well as the “diverse situations” Japan foresees confronting on the high seas."[5]

The ships are able to carry up to eleven helicopters, relying on a 16-cell VLS carrying the Evolved Sea Sparrow Missile surface-to-air missile, along with the Phalanx close in weapon system, for self-defense. They are also equipped with the ATECS command system and FCS-3 fire control with OPS-50 active electronically scanned array radar system.

It has been speculated that the _Hyūga_-class ships would be outfitted with VTOL/STOVL fixed-wing aircrafts, such as Harriers or F-35 Lightning II.According to a PBS documentary, JS _Hyūga_ is the "first Japanese aircraft carrier built since WWII."

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Aepsilons

*Shirane Class *

The _Shirane_ class incorporates an improved design based on the _Haruna_-class destroyers. The _Shirane_ class are also the first Japanese ships to be fitted with 3D radars, the NEC OPS-12. The ships propulsion include two steam boilers with two shafts that produce 70.000 hp and gives a maximum speed of 32 knots.

Its armament includes two Mk.42 127mm guns, two 20-mm Phalanx close-in weapon systems, one Surface-to-air RIM-7 Sea Sparrow launcher, torpedoes and anti-submarine rockets.

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aepsilons

*Atago Class *

The _Atago_ class is fundamentally an improved and scaled up version of _Kongō_ class destroyers. It features large accommodation and capable of flexible operation. One of the most obvious changes is an additional hangar to carry one SH-60K helicopter. In comparison to the _Kongō_-class/_Arleigh Burke_-class (Flight I) which only had helicopter platforms (but no support equipment), these ships have better helicopter handling facilities. To enhance _Atago_ class' function as command centers, the bridge is two floors higher than _Arleigh Burke_-class Flight IIA, making her full load displacement over 10,000 tons—the first time for a JMSDF surface combat vessel. The gun caliber has extended from the 54 caliber of the _Kongō_ class to the 62 caliber with strengthened powder charge capable 38 km firing range . As with other Japanese ships being refit, the American-made Harpoon missiles (such as in the initial configuration of the _Kongō_ class) have been replaced with the Japanese-made Type 90 (SSM-1B) surface-to-surface guided missiles.

Like the _Kongō_ class, the _Atago_ destroyers are equipped with a comprehensive suite of weapon systems including:


Japan Type 90 (SSM-1B) anti-ship missile
96-cell Mk-41 VLS (64 cells in the forward area, 32 cells in the stern area)
RIM-66 Standard surface-to-air missile
RUM-139 VL ASROC

Two Mark 15 20 mm CIWS gun mounts
Two torpedo mounts in a triple-tube configuration
One Mk 45 Mod 4 127 mm 62-caliber gun, in a stealth-shaped mount. Made by Japan Steel Works under an American license from its original manufacturer.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GR!FF!N

@Nihonjin1051 

bro,I've no doubt about capability of Japan.plus I know all about Japan's glorious history about Carrier.19 carriers they had during WW II and they were the forefront of tactics about use of Carrier in Warfare.but even with pacifist constitution,making so large surface combatant for ASW and SAR doesn't make sense.but then,its all about one's priorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

@Nihonjin1051 

Welcome to the Pakistan Defence Forum. Really happy to see a Japanese on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

SUPARCO said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> Welcome to the Pakistan Defence Forum. Really happy to see a Japanese on this forum.



Thanks for the warm welcome! Yes, i'm glad to be here as well and will be representing JSDF interests here.



GR!FF!N said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> bro,I've no doubt about capability of Japan.plus I know all about Japan's glorious history about Carrier.19 carriers they had during WW II and they were the forefront of tactics about use of Carrier in Warfare.but even with pacifist constitution,making so large surface combatant for ASW and SAR doesn't make sense.but then,its all about one's priorities.



We have always been a maritime nation @GR!FF!N . We annihilated the entire Russian Baltic Fleet during the Battle of the Tsushima Straits during the Russo-Japanese War, and eradicated , practically, the entire Chinese Navy during both the 1st and 2nd Sino-Japanese Wars. Even in the early phase of WWII, the Imperial Japanese Navy crushed the Allied fleet squadron in the Dutch Malaccas. It is deeply ingrained for us that in order for a nation to survive -- its navy must be powerful. 
In regards to our ASW capability, it is there to neutralize any submarine threat from possible hostile forces in our vicinity. 

Expect our forces only to rise in number in the not so distant future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*Kongo Class*


The *Kongō class* (こんごう型護衛艦 _Kongō-gata Goeikan_?) of guided missile destroyers serves as the core ship of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF)'s Escort Flotillas. They are a modification of the United States Navy's _Arleigh Burke_ class (Flight I).

The _Kongō_ class employs the highly advanced Aegis fire control system and is armed with the RIM-66 SM-2MR Block II surface-to-air missile, RUM-139 vertically launched anti-submarine rocket, the RGM-84 Harpoon anti-ship missile, two Mark 15 20 mm CIWS gun mounts, two torpedo mounts in a triple tube configuration, and an Oto Melara 127 mm/54 caliber gun. Its Mark 41 vertical launch system can hold 90 missiles. However, in keeping with the defensive mission of the JMSDF and passive role of the Japan Self-Defense Forces in general, the _Kongō_-class lacks the Tomahawk missile.

As on other ships employing the Aegis system, the superstructure is dominated by the SPY-1's phased arrays, which eliminates the need for a traditional rotating antenna. The design of the superstructure also incorporates certain stealth features, designed to reduce radar cross section of the ship; however, as a consequence, the ship is considerably more top-heavy than a typical destroyer and requires a much deeper draft. As such, operations in a littoral (coastal) environment are limited. Overall, _Kongō_-class destroyers are much larger than traditional destroyers and at 9,485 tons displacement come close to cruisers in size. Because they are built to different operational requirements than the _Arleigh Burke_-class ships, such as for carrying extra equipment for commanding a squadron, the _Kongō_-class ships' internal arrangement is quite different from the original design on which they are based. Recognisable external features are the vertical mast and the sleek sides of the bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

@*Nihonjin1051*
@Hu Songshan 

What do you think of making this thread sticky?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Viet said:


> @*Nihonjin1051*
> @Hu Songshan
> 
> What do you think of making this thread sticky?



Yes, let's make this thread sticky.


----------



## $@rJen

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, let's make this thread sticky.



Dude the pic of Izumo Class you posted is carrying f-35(correct me if i'm wrong) is photo shaped or the real one???/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

sarjenprabhu said:


> Dude the pic of Izumo Class you posted is carrying f-35(correct me if i'm wrong) is photo shaped or the real one???/



That is photo shaped, but since it can accomodate VSTOL aircraft...and we're to acquire 42 F-35s soon...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, let's make this thread sticky.


@Hu Songshan 
@MOD 
could you make this thread sticky? Thanks.


----------



## CN.Black

Nihonjin1051 said:


> 1. Yes we ordered, last year, actually.
> 
> 2. Technically, it can land on any of the Izumo Class.
> 
> 
> 
> Reference: Bloomberg news
> 
> Lockheed Martin Corp. (LMT) won a contract from Japan to supply F-35 Joint Strike Fighters, the aircraft’s first win in a competitive tender.
> 
> The U.S. contractor will build 42 of the planes for Japan, Defense Minister Yasuo Ichikawa told reporters in Tokyo today. He declined to comment on the cost of the contract. The F-35 was shortlisted against Boeing Co. (BA)’s F-18 Super Hornet and Eurofighter GmbH’s Typhoon.
> 
> The deal comes as the death of North Korean dictator Kim Jong Il spurs uncertainty about stability on the Korean peninsula, where 1.7 million troops from North Korea, South Korea and the U.S. are stationed. Japan, which has the world’s sixth-largest defense budget, has been upgrading air defenses as North Korea improves its ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons program, and as both Russia and China develop stealth fighters.
> 
> “From now on, we really have to think about distances and air force strength in Northeast Asia,” said Hideshi Takesada, a professor of international relations at Seoul’s Yonsei University. “This decision reflects the need for stealth and long-distance combat capabilities.”
> 
> 
> 
> @GR!FF!N ,
> 
> Currently the JMSDF is constrained in its naval inventory due to our pacifist constitution, which forbids the Japanese maritime forces from building an aircraft carrier. We have the capacity and capability of building super aircraft carriers similar to those of the Nimitz Class used by the United States Navy.
> 
> I would like to remind you that during World War II, the Imperial Japanese Navy was well ahead of most great powers in regards to Carrier Warfare. For example we had the : Hiryu Shiryu, Kaga, Akagi, Zuiho, Ryujo, Shokaku, Taiho, Shinano, Taiyo, Unryu. All of which were carriers in the Imperial Japanese Navy [ Nihon Kaigun]
> 
> When Abe will successfully alter our constitution to allow Japan to have a more proactive role in global security, one thing that will be immediately changed will be the ban on our use and building of full blow aircraft carriers. These Izumo-Class are but small carriers ; I look forward to the day we launch Nimitz-sized carriers for the Japanese Navy.


 You didn't order any F35B.F35B is designed for US Navy Marine Troops,which can land on US Navy's LPDs.You only ordered 40 F35A.F35A is a land-based fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeHAC

JMSDF's ASW and AAW capabilities are really good(beyond most navys).To be honest,the status of JMSDF really suit its positioning.
PLAN should strengthen its ASW capabilities though holding a totally different positioning.
BTW,JMSDF is awesome!!!So dont make any comment,WE NEED MORE BUDGET!!!Let the construction of Great White Fleet 2.0 begin


----------



## xenon54 out

@Nihonjin1051 there are definately not enough threads about Japanese military in PDF, keep posting more infos, also about Land and Air Force if possible.
Btw, welcome and dont forget to visit our section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GeHAC

JMSDF major warships latest deployment
Fleet Escort Force
Escort Flotilla 1 (Yokosuka)
Escort Squadron 1 (181日向172岛风101村雨107雷)
Escort Squadron 5 (173金刚115秋月108曙109有明)

Escort Flotilla 2 (Sasebo)
Escort Squadron 2 (144鞍马178足柄102春雨154天雾)
Escort Squadron 6 (176鸟海116照月110高波111大波)

Escort Flotilla 3 (Maizuru)
Escort Squadron 3 (143白根177爱宕112卷波114凉波)
Escort Squadron 7 (175妙高118冬月103夕立156濑户雾)

Escort Flotilla 4 (Kure)
Escort Squadron 4 (182伊势171旗风106五月雨113涟波)
Escort Squadron 8 (174雾岛117凉月104雾雨105电)

District Forces
Squadron 11（Yokosuka）：152山雾、153夕雾、129山雪
Squadron 12（Kure） ：158海雾、229阿武隈、232川内、234利根
Squadron 13（sasebo）：157泽雾、132朝雪
Squadron 14（Maizuru） ：151朝雾、130松雪
Squadron 15（Ominato） ：155浜雾、230神通、231大淀、233筑摩

The bosom friend tells the other, emerge victorious in every battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeHAC

Viet said:


> @*Nihonjin1051*
> @Hu Songshan
> 
> What do you think of making this thread sticky?



If threads of this kind could be sticky,I could type many better ones


----------



## MarveL

more pictures please.... Nihonjin San...


----------



## Aepsilons

xenon54 said:


> @Nihonjin1051 there are definately not enough threads about Japanese military in PDF, keep posting more infos, also about Land and Air Force if possible.
> Btw, welcome and dont forget to visit our section.



Thank you @xenon54 ! I will be posting more here on my nation's Maritime, Land and Air Defense Units. 

Looking forward to working with you !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

GeHAC said:


> JMSDF's ASW and AAW capabilities are really good(beyond most navys).To be honest,the status of JMSDF really suit its positioning.
> 
> BTW,JMSDF is awesome!!!



Thank you, our forces are modest in strength. Hopefully with our resurgent position we can further develop our abilities for the safety and security of Asia-Pacific and the world.

*Hatakaze Class*

*There are 2 in this class: 1) JDS Hatakaze and 2) JDS Shimakaze*

The *Hatakaze class* of guided missile destroyers is a third generation vessel in service with the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF). They were the first of the JMSDF's ships to have gas-turbine propulsion.

The core weapon suite is similar to that of the _Tachikaze_-class destroyer, but various improvements were made in many areas. Most notable are those that allow the _Hatakaze_ class to function as a group flagship. Normally this duty resides with the DDH class, but in case of a DDH's absence due to repairs, accident, or battle damage, the _Hatakaze_ design allows for it to function as a command ship.

_Hatakaze_ destroyers operate the OYQ-4-1 type tactical control system. Its weapon systems include the Standard missile surface-to-air missile, anti-submarine rockets, the RGM-84 Harpoon anti-ship missile, two Mark 15 20 mm CIWS gun mounts, two torpedo mounts in a triple tube configuration and two 5 inch/54 caliber Mark 42 rapid-fire guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tshering22

The Japanese navy us right nowbthe most advanced navy of Asia. They sadly lack a nuke powered aircraft carrier. Hope they get that as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Akizui Class *



The *Akizuki-class destroyer* is a destroyer class of the JMSDF - four ships are planned. This class is designed to escort the JMSDF's 4 larger _Kongō_-class destroyers which are tasked with protecting Japan against a North Korean ballistic missile attack. This class used to be designated "19DD" - referring to a date on the Japanese calendar, specifically the 19th fiscal year of the Heisei period (2007).


The _Akizuki_ class is not really a new design but a modernized and slightly heavier variant of the Takanami class destroyer, whose purpose is to shield the _Kongō_ class from air, surface and subsurface threats. There are many small improvements like, for example, cleaner lines to reduce the radar signature and decoys for torpedoes; but the principal changes can be summed up as more powerful engines, sensors, sonar and the indigenous ATECS battle management system that has been called the "Japanese AEGIS". The main gas turbine engines are standardized on a higher-powered version of the Rolls-Royce Spey SM1C, in contrast to the combination of Rolls-Royce SM1C and General Electric LM2500 turbines used in the _Takanami_ class.


Main features of the class include enhanced C4ISR and Anti-Aircraft Warfare (AAW) capability, with an OYQ-11 advanced Combat Direction Sub-system (CDS) and FCS-3A AAW weapon sub-system.


Anti-submarine and Electronic Warfare (EW) capabilities of the _Akizuki_ class have been enhanced, with a new OQQ-22 integrated sonar suite sub-system (hull-sonar and OQR-3 towed array; - a Japanese equivalent of the American AN/SQQ-89), and the NOLQ-3D digitalized EW suite sub-system. These sub-systems communicate across a NOYQ-1B wide area network. In totality these systems are comparable to those of the _Zumwalt_-class destroyer.

There are 4 ships of this class:

1) JDS Akizuki
2) JDS Teruzuki
3) JDS Suzutsuki
4) JDS Fuyuzuki



























Tshering22 said:


> The Japanese navy us right nowbthe most advanced navy of Asia. They sadly lack a nuke powered aircraft carrier. Hope they get that as well.



I believe , in my modest opinion, the JMSDF is not at the level where I believe she can be. We are severely limited due to the restrictive article 9 on our constitution. Japan has the capability, resources and capacity to launch Nimitz-class super aircraft carriers. Japan must have 3 of these, in addition to support from our smaller Izumi-class destroyers (helicopter carriers).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Tshering22 said:


> The Japanese navy us right nowbthe most advanced navy of Asia. They sadly lack a nuke powered aircraft carrier. Hope they get that as well.



They can't even build an Aegis DDG with their own technology, then forget about building a much more complex nuclear supercarrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aegis DDG

@Nihonjin1050 Kon'nichiwa,Idai tōkō . Anata wa dokokarakitano? Sorry for my poor use of Nihongo as I only speak little. Do you think the Japanese can create an Nuclear Reactor miniaturization for an 75,000 ton Carrier and have EM launching technology for F-35? What is JMSDF greatest strong point other than Anti-Submarine warfare and Air defense.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Takanami-class*


The _Takanami_ class is a fourth generation post-war destroyer for the JMSDF, and is an evolution of the previous _Murasame_-class destroyer. Major changes include an improved OPS-24B Active electronically scanned array fire control system and data link, as well as a new sonar system. In terms of weaponry, the 3-inch gun on the _Murasame_ has been replaced with a larger 127 mm gun, and the older Sea Sparrow anti-air missile has been replaced by the new _Evolved Sea Sparrow_ ESSM (RIM-162) missiles in a Mk-48VLS (Vertical Launch System). This changes have resulted in a larger hull displacement than the _Murasame_ by about 100 tons.

All ships in the class are named for World War II destroyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I believe , in my modest opinion, the JMSDF is not at the level where I believe she can be. We are severely limited due to the restrictive article 9 on our constitution. *Japan has the capability, resources and capacity to launch Nimitz-class super aircraft carriers.* Japan must have 3 of these, in addition to support from our smaller Izumi-class destroyers (helicopter carriers).



No you don't, you haven't demonstrated this capability yet.

Do you have the mature steam catapult that is comparable to the C13?

Do you have A4W nuclear reactor?

To build Nimitz supercarrier is not building a WWII crap carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Aegis DDG said:


> @Nihonjin1050 Kon'nichiwa,Idai tōkō . Anata wa dokokarakitano? Sorry for my poor use of Nihongo as I only speak little. Do you think the Japanese can create an Nuclear Reactor miniaturization for an 75,000 ton Carrier and have EM launching technology for F-35? What is JMSDF greatest strong point other than Anti-Submarine warfare and Air defense.



@Aegis DDG 

Konnichiwa !watashi no yujin! Anata ga nihongo o hanasu? (you speak japanese! awesome!)

In fact, the JAEA [Japan Atomic Energy Agency] has developed the capability of using nuclear energy for military vessels. One of the main issues that the JSDF has with our constitution is that it prevents us from doing the following: 1) developing all sectors of the armed forces, 2) develop nuclear power for military defense. Japan, as you know, is a heavy industrialized society with advanced heavy industries ( IHI, MHI, KHI per se). The plan is to strip article 9 from our constitution so that there will be no limitation to our growth. 

I believe that the United States can remain our long term strategic partner, but it is time that Japan has greater role in its own defense and in the security of Asia-Pacific. 

It is to the benefit for the United States to have an awesome Japanese Armed Forces to work with it in upholding our shared vision of regional and international stability. 

See you around buddy!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## UKBengali

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> No you don't, you haven't demonstrated this capability yet.
> 
> Do you have the mature steam catapult that is comparable to the C13?
> 
> Do you have A4W nuclear reactor?
> 
> To build Nimitz supercarrier is not building a WWII crap carrier.



I would not say that Japan does not have the capability to do it.

They have some of the best shipbuilding and nuclear technology around and if they wanted they can modify for nuclear aircraft carrier.


----------



## Aegis DDG

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Aegis DDG
> 
> Konnichiwa !watashi no yujin! Anata ga nihongo o hanasu? (you speak japanese! awesome!)
> 
> In fact, the JAEA [Japan Atomic Energy Agency] has developed the capability of using nuclear energy for military vessels. One of the main issues that the JSDF has with our constitution is that it prevents us from doing the following: 1) developing all sectors of the armed forces, 2) develop nuclear power for military defense. Japan, as you know, is a heavy industrialized society with advanced heavy industries ( IHI, MHI, KHI per se). The plan is to strip article 9 from our constitution so that there will be no limitation to our growth.
> 
> I believe that the United States can remain our long term strategic partner, but it is time that Japan has greater role in its own defense and in the security of Asia-Pacific.
> 
> It is to the benefit for the United States to have an awesome Japanese Armed Forces to work with it in upholding our shared vision of regional and international stability.
> 
> See you around buddy!



I only knew little Japanese because I'm part Nihonjin (father) and an East African mother. I wish to learn more but I seem to just stick to Tigary/Amharic and English . And yes, Japanese industrial capacity is second to the world after the USA. If the Japanese wish to defend it maritime line of control then it needs to have an Carrier that is capable to defend lines of communication.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

UKBengali said:


> I would not say that China does not have the capability to do it.
> 
> They have some of the best shipbuilding and nuclear technology around and if they wanted they can modify for nuclear aircraft carrier.



If the Japanese Empire didn't suffer the loss and getting occupied by the US, they probably could build a nuclear supercarrier in some decades later.

But today's Japan has been left behind due the restriction, so it is not easy to catch up.

China can nearly build a Boeing 707 equivalent in the 1980s, if continuing this pace, we could build a Boeing 747 equivalent.

When you once lost this capability, the production line was lost, the revelant technical staffs were lost, you have to restart everything from scratch.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aepsilons

*Murasame-class*



The *Murasame-class destroyer* is a third-generation general purpose destroyer in service with the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF).

The _Murasame_ was a successor to the _Asagiri_ class, and like its predecessor, it mainly tasked with ASW and ASuW. It shows a number of improvements to design and equipment, such as:

Introduction of stealth technology.
Both superstructure and hull have angled rather than the traditional vertical surfaces. There is however no angled tripod mainmast like the one of the American _Arleigh Burke_-class destroyer because of the heavy weather of the Sea of Japan in winter.
New-generation C4I system.
This class is equipped with the new generation OYQ-9 combat direction system and the OYQ-103 ASW control system. The OYQ-9 CDS is composed of one AN/UYK-43, one AN/UYK-44, and AN/UYQ-21 workstations. The totality of the OYQ-103 and associated sub-systems is the Japanese equivalent of the American AN/SQQ-89 ASWCS.
Enhanced electronics.
The advanced OPS-24 active electronically scanned array radar and OPS-28 surface search and target acquisition radar introduced into the fleet with the _Asagiri_ class remains on board, and there are some new system such as the NOLQ-3 integrated electronic warfare system and OQS-5 hull sonar. The NOLQ-3 EW suite is thought to be the Japanese equivalent of the American AN/SLQ-32.
Modified missile systems.
To enhance the low-observability and combat readiness capability, the Mk.41 vertical launching system (for the RUM-139 VL ASROC) and Mk.48 VLS (for the Sea Sparrow) replace the traditional swivel octuple launchers. And the surface-to-surface missile system is alternated by the SSM-1B of Japanese make. Currently, ships of this class have been switching the point defense missile system from the traditional Sea Sparrow to the Evolved Sea Sparrow.

The _Murasame_-class destroyers' weapon systems include the Evolved Sea Sparrow surface-to-air missile, Sea Sparrow surface-to-air missile, RUM-139 VL ASROC, the SSM 1B anti-ship missile, two Mark 15 20 mm Phalanx CIWS gun mounts, two torpedo mounts in a triple tube configuration and a 76 mm 62cal rapid-fire naval gun.

With the exception of _Kirisame_, all ships of the class are named for World War II destroyers.























Aegis DDG said:


> I only knew little Japanese because I'm part Nihonjin (father) and an East African mother. I wish to learn more but I seem to just stick to Tigary/Amharic and English . And yes, Japanese industrial capacity is second to the world after the USA. If the Japanese wish to defend it maritime line of control then it needs to have an Carrier that is capable to defend lines of communication.



Hai! Anata wa nihonjin no chi o motte iru! You have blood of the Japanese race in you then. 
That's good you're trying to learn your Japanese heritage @Aegis DDG , its good to know both your mother's heritage and father's heritage. Always remember your blood and identity! 

Back to topic: As we know that Japan is dependent on foreign sources of energy, our trade lines are not only necessary, but vital to the strategic interests of Japan. In an every - tense and unpredictable world, our naval forces must have the capability to project power around the world to secure Japan's interests. Currently we have 2 ships that can fulfill carrier roles; the 2 Izumo class of carriers. We need at least 3 Nimitz-class of super carriers to fully augment the size of the Japanese Navy. As you may know, our Maritime Self Defense Force, currently, dwarfs the navies of UK, Germany, France, and Russia. 

Now imagine when we strip the title 'Maritime Self Defense Force' for our historic name, "Imperial Japanese Navy". 

When Article 9 is removed, we can finally reach our full potential in military power , namely naval power.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aepsilons

*Asagiri-class*



The _Asagiri_-class destroyer was built during the 1980s for service with the Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force.


This class of general purpose destroyer is an extended version of its predecessor _Hatsuyuki_-class destroyers, and is mainly tasked with ASW and ASUW. The _Asagiri_-class vessels feature several enhancements and/or improvements over the _Hatusyuki_ class, such as:


COGAG Propulsion System.

Compared with the COGOG propulsion system of the _Hatsuyuki_ class, this class has the COGAG propulsion system with enhanced capacity. The COGAG propulsion system is composed of four Kawasaki-Rolls-Royce Spey SM1A gas turbines.

Advanced radar systems.
This class is equipped with the OPS-28 surface search radar. The OPS-28 is analogous to the American Target Acquisition System Mk.23 with the Track while scan capability. Later ships of this class introduced the OPS-24 air search 3D radar. The OPS-24 is the first shipboard active electronically scanned array radar in the world.

Full-configuration destroyer CDS.
The earlier batch was equipped the OYQ-6 combat direction system (CDS). This system employed one AN/UYK-20 computer as the same as OYQ-5 tactical data processing system of the _Hatsuyuki_ class, but it can exchange tactical data via Link-11, which the OYQ-5 does not support. Later, all OYQ-6 systems were upgraded to the OYQ-7, integrated with OYQ-101 ASW Direction System.
All ships of this class were later retrofitted with the terminal for the MOF system, the key operational C4I system of the JMSDF which uses the Superbird SHF-SATCOM.

Enlarged aircraft facility.
The hangar is enlarged in order to accommodate two helicopters, but generally only one helicopter is used operationally

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Hai! Anata wa nihonjin no chi o motte iru! You have blood of the Japanese race in you then.
> That's good you're trying to learn your Japanese heritage @Aegis DDG , its good to know both your mother's heritage and father's heritage. Always remember your blood and identity!
> 
> Back to topic: As we know that Japan is dependent on foreign sources of energy, our trade lines are not only necessary, but vital to the strategic interests of Japan. In an every - tense and unpredictable world, our naval forces must have the capability to project power around the world to secure Japan's interests. Currently we have 2 ships that can fulfill carrier roles; the 2 Izumo class of carriers. *We need at least 3 Nimitz-class of super carriers to fully augment the size of the Japanese Navy.* As you may know, our Maritime Self Defense Force, currently, dwarfs the navies of UK, Germany, France, and Russia.
> 
> Now imagine when we strip the title 'Maritime Self Defense Force' for our historic name, "Imperial Japanese Navy".
> 
> When Article 9 is removed, we can finally reach our full potential in military power , namely naval power.



Yeah, wait until the US is totally bankrupt, then they will possibly sell you CVN-73/74/76.

But don't expect that you can build these marvels by yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*Hatsuyuki-class*


It was the first class to use Combined gas or gas (COGOG) propulsion system. The all-gas-turbine propulsion system is composed of two Kawasaki-Rolls-Royce Tyne RM1C gas turbines for cruising and two Kawasaki-Rolls-Royce Olympus TM3B gas turbines for high speed operation. It introduced the concept of total ship systems engineering with an integrated combat system. The core of the combat system is the OYQ-5 Tactical Data Processing System (TDPS). The OYQ-5 TDPS is composed of one AN/UYK-20 computer and five OJ-194B workstations, and capable of receiving data automatically from other ships via Link-14 (STANAG 5514).

This is the first destroyer class in the JMSDF equipped with the Sea Sparrow Improved basic point defense missile system and Boeing Harpoon surface-to-surface missile system for AAW and ASuW respectively. The IBPDMS of this class uses FCS-2 fire-control systems of Japanese make and one Mk 29 octuple launcher at the afterdeck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*Abukuma class*


The *Abukuma class destroyer escort* (or frigate) is the general-purpose destroyer escort of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force. It is the successor of the earlier _Yubari_-class.

This class was planned to replace the earlier _Isuzu_-class and possess both ASW capability as the successor of the _Chikugo_-class and ASuW capability as the successor of the _Yubari_-class, but there are many points enhanced as followes:

Introduction of the stealth technology.
This class is the first combatant ship of the JMSDF which is introduced the stealth technology. Their superstructure have traditional vertical surfaces, but their hulls are angled to reduce their radar cross sections.
Enhanced electronics.
This is the first destroyer escort class with the Naval Tactical Data System by the OYQ-7 combat direction system. And also, this is the first destroyer escort class which has the ECM capability with the OLT-3 jammer.
Modified weapon systems.
The Short Range Air Defense system comprises the OPS-14 air-search radar, the OPS-28 surface search and target acquisition radar, one Otobreda 76 mm rapid-firing gun controlled by the FCS-2 fire-control system and Phalanx CIWS. The OPS-14 is the Japanese equivalent of the American AN/SPS-49 radar, and the OPS-28 is the one of the American TAS Mk.23. Phalanx CIWS has given the ships an improved self-defense capability against anti-ship missiles. Mk.31 RAM GMWS Point Defense Missile System was planned, but it is not installed yet.
The ASW system comprises an OQS-8 hull-sonar (Japanese equivalent of the American DE-1167), ASROC anti-submarine rocket from the Type 74 octuple launcher (Japanese license-built version of the American Mark 16 GMLS) and lightweight ASW torpedoes from two HOS-301 triple 324 mm (12.8 in) torpedo tubes. A Tactical Towed-Array Sonar System was planned but it is not installed yet.
The JMSDF intended to build eleven ships of this class, but finally, only six was built because _Hatsuyuki_-class destroyers started deploying in distinct forces. All six vessels of the class are named after World War II cruisers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JayMandan

Very informative thread. Keep it up. Thanks. And also, beware of these overnationalistic haters/trolls, some people do this for a living.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

JayMandan said:


> Very informative thread. Keep it up. Thanks. And also, beware of these overnationalistic haters/trolls, some people do this for a living.



Salamat for your concern @JayMandan . I look forward to learning more about the Philippines' defense industry here as well. 

There is a saying in japanese, i would like to share with you:

温かいお茶は精神を落ち着かせ

it means : (warmth of tea can heal the spirit). it is saying, don't take things too seriously. just drink tea when under duress. lol.


----------



## Nike

It is very nice to have a Japanese origin member here

私はここで他の日本人を見て、非常に嬉しく思います

我々はここではあまり中国人を持っていたものの、

kikikiki


----------



## revojam

Excellent thread keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

It must admit, now the numbers of Japan's DDGs still r more than China PLAN's.
It will see next situation change before 2020.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cnleio said:


> I know it depend on how many 052D and 055 DDGs will build in China. Now we have fewer DDG numbers .



Do you think that China will play the ship vs ship duel mode with Japan?

Japan doesn't even have the nuclear sub, they clearly know that without the US help, China can easily send their entire JMSDF into the bottom of the ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Do you think that China will play the ship vs ship duel mode with Japan?
> 
> Japan doesn't even have the nuclear sub, they clearly know that without the US help, China can easily send their entire JMSDF into the bottom of the ocean.


Off-topic, let's talk that in PLAN thread. LOL, leave JMSDF alone.


----------



## Sasquatch

Viet said:


> @Hu Songshan
> @MOD
> could you make this thread sticky? Thanks.



Done. Cleaning the thread up, Chinese or any other member who try to troll or derail this thread will be banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

Hu Songshan said:


> Done. Cleaning the thread up, Chinese or any other member who try to troll or derail this thread will be banned.



Thank You, so much Sir @Hu Songshan ! 

Arigadou gozaimasu !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

great.... sticky thread eh? please load it up with tons of pics....


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> It is very nice to have a Japanese origin member here
> 
> 私はここで他の日本人を見て、非常に嬉しく思います
> 
> 我々はここではあまり中国人を持っていたものの、
> 
> kikikiki



Good to meet you , too @madokafc , also... あなたは非常に美しい笑顔を持っている！


----------



## cnleio

@Nihonjin1051 Did any latest news about Japan next-gen fighter ATD-X "XinXin" from Japanese media ? When will 1st prototype flight ? Thank you.

BTW now what's situation about XF5-1 jet engine ?


----------



## Aepsilons

MarveL said:


> great.... sticky thread eh? please load it up with tons of pics....



I will make sure to update this thread as accurately possible. Thank you for your interest in the JMSDF, and also thanks to PDF mods for making this thread sticky.



cnleio said:


> @Nihonjin1051 Did any latest news about Japan next-gen fighter ATD-X "XinXin" from Japanese media ? When will 1st prototype flight ? Thank you.
> 
> BTW now what's situation about XF5-1 jet engine ?



Nei hao ma @cnleio , you are referring to the Mitsubishi ATD-X. Yes it is also known as 心神 (the spirit of the heart). I will open a new thread on this. Okay? 

Thanks and its a pleasure to meet you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

The *Mitsubishi ATD-X Shinshin* is a planned prototype jet fighter that uses advanced stealth technology. It is being developed by the Japanese Ministry of Defense Technical Research and Development Institute (TRDI) for research purposes. The main contractor of the project is Mitsubishi Heavy Industries. Many consider this aircraft to be Japan's first domestically made stealth fighter. ATD-X is an acronym meaning "*A*dvanced *T*echnology *D*emonstrator – *X*".

The aircraft's first flight is scheduled for 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aepsilons

*Development*

At the beginning of the twenty-first century, Japan, seeking to replace its aging fleet of fighter aircraft, began making overtures to the United States on the topic of purchasing several Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor fighters for their own forces. However the U.S. Congress had banned the exporting of the aircraft in order to safeguard secrets of the aircraft's technology such as its extensive use of stealth; this rejection necessitated Japan to develop its own modern fighter, to be equipped with stealth features and other advanced systems.

A mock-up of the ATD-X was constructed and used to study the radar cross section in France in 2005.A radio-controlled 1/5 scale model made its first flight in 2006 to gain data on performance at high angles of attack and to test new sensory equipment and self-repairing flight control systems.

Following these preliminary steps, the decision was taken in 2007 to push ahead with the multi billion-yen project. At the time of this decision, production was forecast to start roughly 10 years later, around 2017. In 2007, the ATD-X was expected to conduct its maiden flight in 2014. In 2011, the maiden flight is to take place in 2014 or 2015.

The ATD-X program will then lead to a F-3 fighter to be produced in 2027.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

*Design*

The ATD-X will be used as a technology demonstrator and research prototype to determine whether domestic advanced technologies for a sixth generation fighter aircraft are viable, and is a 1/3 size model of a possible full-production aircraft.The aircraft also features 3D thrust vectoring capability. Thrust is controlled in the ATD-X by the use of 3 paddles on each engine nozzle similar to the system used on the Rockwell X-31, while an axis-symmetric thrust vectoring engine is also being developed for the full scale production model.The nozzles on the prototype appear to be uncovered and might have a slight adverse effect on the aircraft's stealth characteristics.[_citation needed_]


Among the features the ATD-X is to have is a fly-by-optics flight control system, which by substituting optical fibers for wires, allows data to be transferred faster and with immunity to electromagnetic disturbance.


Its radar will be an active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar called the 'Multifunction RF Sensor', which is intended to have broad spectrum agility, capabilities for electronic countermeasures (ECM), electronic support measures (ESM), communications functions, and possibly even microwave weapon functions.


A further feature will be a so-called 'Self Repairing Flight Control Capability' (自己修復飛行制御機能), which will allow the aircraft to automatically detect failures or damage in its flight control surfaces, and using the remaining control surfaces, calibrate accordingly to retain controlled flight.


The JASDF is reported to have issued a request for information for engines in the 10 to 20 thousand pound thrust range to power the prototypes while Ishikawajima-Harima Heavy Industries is to provide the engines for the completed fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## KAL-EL

@Nihonjin1051 My compliments on your thread. As suspected, some have already tried to troll it. Some ultra hyper-nationalists on PDF seem to think only they can make threads talking of their countries military abilities.

On a more positive note. I personally think it's great that PDF has a Japanese representative. Not that you personally have any authority or say about what Japan does or doesn't do. It's the fact that you can give views from a Japanese perspective that will add to the mix. Add and give some much needed counter balance.

Of course, the fact that we are also practically neighbors is pretty cool too

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Japan XF5-1 jet engine test







































最新消息：日本测试第5代战机发动机推力为5吨 - 头条网 TouTiao.com 你关心的，才是头条！


> XF5-1開了後燃才是5噸. 未開時可能是3.5-4噸.......
> 
> 性能
> 推力:
> 49 kN (約5t、アフターバーナー使用時)
> タービン入口温度: 1,600℃
> 推力重量比: 8


1. The advantage is XF5-1 only 644kg, a small-size jet engine.

2. The disadvantage is* 5-ton thrust* afterburn.


ATD-X need 2x XF5-1s > 8-ton aircraft weight

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Aepsilons

KAL-EL said:


> @Nihonjin1051 My compliments on your thread. As suspected, some have already tried to troll it. Some ultra hyper-nationalists on PDF seem to think only they can make threads talking of their countries military abilities.
> 
> On a more positive note. I personally think it's great that PDF has a Japanese representative. Not that you have any authority or say about what Japan does or doesn't do. It's the fact that you can give views from a Japanese perspective that will add to the mix. Add and give some much needed counter balance.
> 
> Of course, the fact that we are also practically neighbors is pretty cool too



It is unfortunate that we cannot see eye to eye with some people, but we have to be respective of other people and different opinions. We have to, as human beings, respect the moral responsibility of being compassionate or at least empathic of individuals' feelings. We are not mindless haters, but we are supposed to be students in here. I sincerely wish to build a didactic relationship with people here, this international forum. 

I also want to thank the mods for being well balanced. 

Looking to learning with all of you , my colleagues for the long term. 

@KAL-EL , i just got back today from a short trip to AC today. Went to try some good chicken wings at this nice little bar-resto in atlantic city called "Charlie's Wings". Oh you have to check it out when you have time off this summer. 

Anyways, back to the subject matter: I'll be updating this thread regularly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soryu

I want to know more about Japan LCV-X and Active Protection system and AIRBOSS programme ...


----------



## Indian Jaat

Awesome thread @Nihonjin1051 
Welcome to PDF and represent your country here on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

As the Japan also is a strong nation, it's good for PDF to establish a "Japan Defence Forum" to Japanese. Let Mob to fix this case, the only problem is there'r still few Japanese members in PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Yaeyama Class*
*



*







The *Yaeyama class* is the largest class of Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force minesweepers, designed for open-sea mine clearance operations. They are armed with the JM-61 Sea Vulcan , and mine hunting equipment. 3 are in service, and 3 more planned.

*Uraga Class*

The Uraga Class are the newest addition of deep sea minesweepers that are in service in the JMSDF. These ships are called mine countermeasure support ships, meaning they have the capacity to remove mines and also to lay mines. Two are in service, the JDS Uraga and the JDS Bungo. Uraga Class are substantially larger than the Yaeyama Class, the former being 5,500 tonnes, whereas the latter is only 1,200 tonnes.


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The *Mitsubishi ATD-X Shinshin* is a planned prototype jet fighter that uses advanced stealth technology. It is being developed by the Japanese Ministry of Defense Technical Research and Development Institute (TRDI) for research purposes. The main contractor of the project is Mitsubishi Heavy Industries. Many consider this aircraft to be Japan's first domestically made stealth fighter. ATD-X is an acronym meaning "*A*dvanced *T*echnology *D*emonstrator – *X*".
> 
> The aircraft's first flight is scheduled for 2014.


 
Who makes the engine ? Mitsubishi ? Is there any USA help on the engine development ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Enoshima Class*

The Enoshima Class of ships are mine countermeasure ships that serve the JMSDF. There are 2 ships of this class, the JDS Enoshima and the JDS Chichijima.


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> Who makes the engine ? Mitsubishi ? Is there any USA help on the engine development ?



Mitsubishi Heavy Industries. No, this is a domestic Japanese project. 

A little bit of history about Mitsubishi, it is the same corporation that developed the Mitsubishi A6M Fighter , or very well known by the Americans in World War II as the 'Zero fighter'. Mitsubishi has a very long history in research and design of aviation and aerospace technology.






* Mitsubishi ATD-X Shinshin(心神) XF5-1 turbofans Test *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nike

One thing must be taken into account, Japan is not like Iran. If they want to do something they will do it with the utmost passion (a trait you can found and share with other Confucian countries such as South Korea and PRC)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kyle Sun

looks smaller than F22/F35/T50/J20


----------



## Viet

Hu Songshan said:


> Done. Cleaning the thread up, Chinese or any other member who try to troll or derail this thread will be banned.


Great! 
I hope chinese members don´t troll too much on this thread. a bit trolling should be allowed.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Do you think that China will play the ship vs ship duel mode with Japan?
> 
> Japan doesn't even have the *nuclear sub*, they clearly know that without the US help, China can easily send their entire JMSDF into the bottom of the ocean.


why do you need nuclear subs in the East China Sea?
if nuclear sub is everything, why does China continue to increase the diesel submarine fleet?


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Mitsubishi Heavy Industries. No, this is a domestic Japanese project.
> 
> A little bit of history about Mitsubishi, it is the same corporation that developed the Mitsubishi A6M Fighter , or very well known by the Americans in World War II as the 'Zero fighter'. Mitsubishi has a very long history in research and design of aviation and aerospace technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Mitsubishi ATD-X Shinshin(心神) XF5-1 turbofans Test *



Glad to see Asian people can make it bro...... Maybe we can use the engine for our KFX/IFX 

I believe you can export your defense product to friendly nation like Indonesia now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> Glad to see Asian people can make it bro...... Maybe we can use the engine for our KFX/IFX
> 
> I believe you can export your defense product to friendly nation like Indonesia now



Once it finalizes, the F-3 fighter will be a force to be reckoned with. And I believe Japan has very strong historical ties with Indonesia, being the largest nation in South East Asia. So the possibilities are there..!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

atatwolf said:


> I'm not sure if they are getting wet of fear or jealousy. What do you think?


Yes, J-20 and J-31 project r jealousy to Japanese ATD-X very much.  They made ATD-X, Chinese never copy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

@Hu Songshan , 

Sir, please can you take care of the trolling in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Viet said:


> why do you need nuclear subs in the East China Sea?
> if nuclear sub is everything, why does China continue to increase the diesel submarine fleet?



AIP subs are good in the littoral waters which is on China's side, while the eastern side of the ECS is also very deep.

China needs more nuclear subs if it wanna play an offensive role.

BTW, this thread now is purely about the JMSDF, and stop asking the off-topic question now.


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> In order to achieve this, they have to be a free country with its own sovereignty first.


Think what u asking for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> AIP subs are good in the littoral waters which is on China's side, while the eastern side of the ECS is also very deep.
> 
> China needs more nuclear subs if it wanna play an offensive role.
> 
> BTW, this thread now is purely about the JMSDF, and stop asking the off-topic question now.


it is you who says Japanese navy has no chance because they possess no nuclear subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

"Self Defence" is a misnomer, of course. Soon the Japanese military could evolve into its post-WW-II glory. As of today the Japanese air power is the most potent in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Please, give respect for OP and this nice thread. Set aside your politics rants.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

asad71 said:


> "Self Defence" is a misnomer, of course. Soon the Japanese military could evolve into its post-WW-II glory. As of today the Japanese air power is the most potent in Asia.


No they are not they have around 250 Fighter Jets of 4th Generation but China has around now 1200 4th Generation Fighter Jets so China is far better than most Asian countries when ti comes to Fire power both quality and quantity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

asad71 said:


> "Self Defence" is a misnomer, of course. Soon the Japanese military could evolve into its post-WW-II glory. As of today the Japanese air power is the most potent in Asia.



They are really technologically dependent on the US, and don't think they can grow into the second most powerful navy.

Meanwhile, nor they have the most powerful air force in Asia, since a large number of aged F-15J really desperately needs to be swapped with the F-35.


----------



## Bastion-P

Zarvan said:


> No they are not they have around 250 Fighter Jets of 4th Generation but China has around now 1200 4th Generation Fighter Jets so China is far better than most Asian countries when ti comes to Fire power both quality and quantity


Quantity-wise I agree. Quality-wise I thinks the opposite for JASDF.


----------



## Kyle Sun

Does US allow Japan to do this ?

US once forced Japan to give up Jet project if my memory serve me well .

And US wants to sell F35 now , I do not think Americans will like ATD.


----------



## Zarvan

Bastion-P said:


> Quantity-wise I agree. Quality-wise I thinks the opposite for JASDF.


No Sir Chinese Fighter Jets are pretty Good Sir and Japan has pretty much same quality Fighter Jets


----------



## gambit

Kyle Sun said:


> Does US allow Japan to do this ?


Scared ?



Kyle Sun said:


> US once forced Japan to give up Jet project if my memory serve me well .


Then. This is now.



Kyle Sun said:


> And US wants to sell F35 now , I do not think Americans will like ATD.


The US cannot force the Japanese to buy anything.

I say to Japan: Go for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Zarvan said:


> No Sir Chinese Fighter Jets are pretty Good Sir and Japan has pretty much same quality Fighter Jets



All F-15J are now pretty old, they have inferior quality compared to the PLAAF's inventory.


----------



## Aepsilons

Kyle Sun said:


> Does US allow Japan to do this ?
> 
> US once forced Japan to give up Jet project if my memory serve me well .
> 
> And US wants to sell F35 now , I do not think Americans will like ATD.



They prevented our purchase of F-22, so, as a result, we developed the ATD-X project. We've worked closely with Lockheed Martin in developing Mitsubishi F-2 fighter. Currently, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries have more than capable aeronautical and mechanical engineers with experience in working with L&M. In lack of a better word, the sky is the limit.

The ATD-X project will yield even far more superior to the F-35 JSF. It will be on par with the F-22 , possibly even higher.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kyle Sun

gambit said:


> Scared ?
> 
> 
> Then. This is now.
> 
> 
> The US cannot force the Japanese to buy anything.
> 
> I say to Japan: Go for it.


Scare what ?US or Japan ?

Yes , US is a reasonable country . That 's why US pressed Israel into canceling the AWACS deal. And that 's why US force Turkey not to buy our missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soryu

TaiShang said:


> Like how you were chased away from the oil rig?


No, like your poor people was slaughter like pigs and got many "fireworks" after that ... and you guys so high on here, cheer ... 


Kyle Sun said:


> Does US allow Japan to do this ?
> 
> US once forced Japan to give up Jet project if my memory serve me well .
> 
> And US wants to sell F35 now , I do not think Americans will like ATD.


Japan want F-35 for now. F-3i was next gen for 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

@Nihonjin1051 Is there latest ATD-X prototype pic from Japanese media ? Those old had been for many years, pls share us latest ATD-X pics. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyle Sun

Nihonjin1051 said:


> They prevented our purchase of F-22, so, as a result, we developed the ATD-X project. We've worked closely with Lockheed Martin in developing Mitsubishi F-2 fighter. Currently, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries have more than capable aeronautical and mechanical engineers with experience in working with L&M. In lack of a better word, the sky is the limit.
> 
> The ATD-X project will yield even far more superior to the F-35 JSF. It will be on par with the F-22 , possibly even higher.


Although I do not like Japan , I must say Japan's industry is much advanced than China. 

But I do not believe ATD is as good as F22, Avionics is no problem for Japan. 

Control system and material and engine are not that easy , US has studied this tech for so many years . 

Japan can not just climb to the top1 with one step even Japan's tech is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

CrushingForce said:


> LOL sounds like India's supa dupa FGFA.


It may sound like anything but it will be certainly much much better than J-20 with design fault in every part of the plane. i.e Engine, Fuselage, Weapon Bay, wing etc. etc,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Nihonjin1051 said:


> They prevented our purchase of F-22, so, as a result, we developed the ATD-X project. We've worked closely with Lockheed Martin in developing Mitsubishi F-2 fighter. Currently, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries have more than capable aeronautical and mechanical engineers with experience in working with L&M. In lack of a better word, the sky is the limit.
> 
> The ATD-X project will yield even far more superior to the F-35 JSF. It will be on par with the F-22 , possibly even higher.



if it was up to me (which it was obviously not) Japan would have been given the opportunity to buy some F-22's. I understand from a US military point of view why that didn't happen though. As a matter of fact, the US (in my humble opinion) should have made at least 100 more F-22's before stopping production. 

Not sure if it will be technologically superior to the F-22, but it will be interested to see how the ATD-X will compare with others in its class.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

Kyle Sun said:


> Scare what ?US or Japan ?


No. China. Are you scared of Japan ? Must be...



Kyle Sun said:


> Although I do not like Japan , I must say Japan's industry is much advanced than China.
> 
> But I do not believe ATD is as good as F22, Avionics is no problem for Japan.
> 
> *Control system and material and engine are not that easy , US has studied this tech for so many years .*
> 
> Japan can not just climb to the top1 with one step even Japan's tech is good.


Please do not talk as if you know what you are talking about. The Japanese have a better than 50/50 chance of beating the J-20 in a much shorter time -- on their own efforts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soryu

Zarvan said:


> No they are not they have around 250 Fighter Jets of 4th Generation but China has around now 1200 4th Generation Fighter Jets so China is far better than most Asian countries when ti comes to Fire power both quality and quantity


Japan is small when compare to China, so why need so large numbers on their quantity !?
They procured follow their plan for security, not for show off muscle to satisfy anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

Soryu said:


> No, like your poor people was slaughter like pigs and got many "fireworks" after that ... and you guys so high on here, cheer ...
> 
> Japan want F-35 for now. F-3i was next gen for 2030.


Now is 2014, I do not think F22/F35's service period will be that short and F35 still has many problems .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Hayabusa-class*

The *Hayabusa-class* is a guided missile patrol boat class of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force. Six boats were built between 2002 and 2004.

The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force initially built three hydrofoil missile boats of the PG 1-go class between 1993 and 1995. However, after commissioning, problems with seaworthiness and operational range at mid-speed became clear. As a result, no more ships of this first class of Japanese missile boat were built.

The Hayabusa class was designed to correct these problems. After an incident off the Noto Peninsula involving a North Korea spy ship, two ships of the class were included in the 1999 fiscal year plan. They were named for Imperial Japanese Navy ships, the torpedo boat Hayabusa and the minesweeper Wakataka.

The main armament is a pair of SSM-1B ship-to-ship missile twin launchers installed in the stern and a Otobreda 76 mm gun on the front deck Otobreda 76 mm gun. Additionally, two 12.7mm M2 machine guns are installed on the back of the bridge.

The weapons systems for the Hayabusa Class is controlled by the OYQ-8B Tactical Data Processing System. It uses a smaller AN/UYK-44 computer but is vastly superior to the previous generation UYK-20. Also it is capable of supporting Link 11 data link, which the previous OYQ-5 and UYK-20 system was not able to. As a result, it is now able to provide supporting data to other ships and aircraft. This enhances offensive and defensive capability as they can now feed data into the larger Maritime Operation Force System of the Self Defense Forces.

There are 6 ships of this class:

JDS Hayabusa
JDS Wakataka
JDS Otaka
JDS Kumataka
JDS Umitaka
JDS Shiritaka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyle Sun

gambit said:


> No. China. Are you scared of Japan ? Must be...
> 
> 
> Please do not talk as if you know what you are talking about. The Japanese have a better than 50/50 chance of beating the J-20 in a much shorter time -- on their own efforts.


We never scared of Japan

Oh really ?

So you know J20 very well , and you know Japan jet will beat it even ATD is still a prototype ?

It sounds like you are the engineer of J20 and ATD, are you ?

And do I tell the truth about US force Israel and turkey ? Yes or No

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soryu

Kyle Sun said:


> Now is 2014, I do not think F22/F35's service period will be that short and F35 still has many problems .


You should remember that Japan used both F-2 and F-15 for their purpose, and they want to expanse their military role in region, so they must increase their fighter fleet number ...


----------



## gambit

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The ATD-X project will yield even far more superior to the F-35 JSF.


There is *NOTHING* in the world that can be compared to the F-35. Not even the F-22.

Am not talking about 'stealth', although that is important. Am not talking about avionics, although that is also important. But the F-35 is a project so ambitious that no one outside the US can attempt. It is to serve the needs of all three US air services. As much as I respect Japanese industries, Japan cannot match the F-35.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> It will be on par with the F-22 , possibly even higher.


No, it will not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Kyle Sun said:


> We never scared of Japan
> 
> Oh really ?
> 
> So you know J20 very well , and you know Japan jet will beat it even ATD is still a prototype ?
> 
> It sounds like you are the engineer of J20 and ATD, are you ?
> 
> And do I tell the truth about US force Israel and turkey ? Yes or No


You guys got no problems making claims about the J-20, even though *NONE* of you have relevant experience in the military or aviation, so why the offense if I, who have experience in the USAF and civilian aviation, make claims about the J-20 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyle Sun

Soryu said:


> You should remember that Japan used both F-2 and F-15 for their purpose, and they want to expanse their military role in region, so they must increase their fighter fleet number ...


Nope, you are wrong .

During Cold war , Japan need to keep large number Jets.

Now Japan wants to keep the tech superiority . Because Soviet Union was gone , on the other hand Japan can not afford to keep two many high tech Jets.



gambit said:


> You guys got no problems making claims about the J-20, even though *NONE* of you have relevant experience in the military or aviation, so why the offense if I, who have experience in the USAF and civilian aviation, make claims about the J-20 ?


We never claim J20 is better than F35 or F22 .

And you worked in USAF ? As a pilot ? Mechanic ?

US experts once claimed we would never make nuke bomb or satellite.

Now what ? so called experts ate their words.

Are you more professional than them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soryu

Kyle Sun said:


> Nope, you are wrong .
> 
> During Cold war , Japan need to keep large number Jets.
> 
> Now Japan wants to keep the tech superiority . Because Soviet Union was gone , on the other hand Japan can not afford to keep two many high tech Jets.


Aye, Soviet gone, but China come, so they must catch up situation ...


----------



## Indos

gambit said:


> There is NOTHING in the world that can be compared to the F-35. Not even the F-22.
> 
> Am not talking about 'stealth', although that is important. Am not talking about avionics, although that is also important. But the F-35 is a project so ambitious that no one outside the US can attempt. *It is to serve the needs of all three US air services*. As much as I respect Japanese industries, Japan cannot match the F-35.
> 
> *No, it will not*.



1.The first bold statements is the reason of why some trouble are facing F-35 Program, actually I cannot understand why until now USA still prevent South Korea to test F-35 by using the real plane, instead USA insist SK to use F-35 simulator to test F-35 capabilities.

2.We have to wait and see first.....Seeing the first prototype flying first.


----------



## Aepsilons

gambit said:


> There is *NOTHING* in the world that can be compared to the F-35. Not even the F-22.
> 
> Am not talking about 'stealth', although that is important. Am not talking about avionics, although that is also important. But the F-35 is a project so ambitious that no one outside the US can attempt. It is to serve the needs of all three US air services. As much as I respect Japanese industries, Japan cannot match the F-35.
> 
> 
> No, it will not.



Definitely, the F-35 will be a potent fighter! In fact Japan placed an order for 42 of these. I admire American R&D and their awesome air power. However, I must infer that the many years Mitsubishi Heavy Industries has worked with Lockheed & Martin the the development of the F-2 Fighter, MHI will be successful in further developing its capabilities. I am confident that in time, Japan will be able to even surpass the Americans in regards to military R&D.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

Kyle Sun said:


> We never claim J20 is better than F35 or F22 .


Give us a break. The J-20 have been debated many times already. Your fellow Chinese trot out every blog/opinion they can troll on the Internet to support their claims that the J-20 will at least be superior to the F-35 and a peer to the F-22.


----------



## Kyle Sun

gambit said:


> Give us a break. The J-20 have been debated many times already. Your fellow Chinese trot out every blog/opinion they can troll on the Internet to support their claims that the J-20 will at least be superior to the F-35 and a peer to the F-22.


At least I never said that 

No matter what . You are also not professional enough to claim Japan Jet can beat our J20. 

You are no difference with Chinese member who claim J20 is better than F22.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## c4 special for U

gambit said:


> I say to Japan: Go for it.


 
Speaking for *WHOM*??? ---> *you*??? <=> an "American" or "amerikan-wannabe"!!??

_(I thought Obama was too upset for some reasons!!?)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Kyle Sun said:


> At least I never said that
> 
> No matter what . You are also not professional enough to claim Japan Jet can beat our J20.
> 
> You are no difference with Chinese member who claim J20 is better than F22.



Then, I would counsel all of you to analyze the two jets objectively through specification dichotomies. Try to separate your nationality from criterium analyses, and try to evade the premise to bias. Objectively analyze 
their AEW/AWACS system with a well-trained crew and robust data links, AESA radar, integrated EW system, airframe, refueling capability etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## c4 special for U

Spent a little period of time on this & I would say: Congratulations japan, ours country and yours could be corporate in the future in some fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

c4 special for U said:


> Spent a little period of time on this & I would say: Congratulations japan, ours country and yours could be corporate in the future in some fields.




I believe that only through direct communique between Japan and Russia and strengthened bilateral ties can both countries help shape the peace and stability of North East Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Then, I would counsel all of you to analyze the two jets objectively through specification dichotomies. Try to separate your nationality from criterium analyses, and try to evade the premise to bias. Objectively analyze
> their AEW/AWACS system with a well-trained crew and robust data links, AESA radar, integrated EW system, airframe, refueling capability etc.


What is the objective situation of ATD and J20 ?

I mean detail information, do you have the official data?

If we want to compare two things ,at least this two things must exist or finalize the design. 

After that , we can compare the parameter one by one . 

Now ATD is still a prototype and J20 not finalize yet , you can speculate ATD is better now ?

I do not think so , at least our J20 has test flight for years on the other hand ATD is still in lab.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Kyle Sun said:


> What is the objective situation of ATD and J20 ?
> 
> I mean detail information, do you have the official data?
> 
> If we want to compare two things ,at least this two things must exist or finalize the design.
> 
> After that , we can compare the parameter one by one .
> 
> Now ATD is still a prototype and J20 not finalize yet , you can speculate ATD is better now ?
> 
> I do not think so , at least our J20 has test flight for years on the other hand ATD is still in lab.



Unfortunately @Kyle Sun , I do not have more specific information on the ATD-X prototype. What is published through public media are information released by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries , the rest , or current research progress remains hidden. 
What we can do is compare the current or active information. I can create a literature review and post it here (probably will have to be sometime tomorrow). 

I wish i did have access to more information. However, I'm sure MHI would send someone to 'neutralize' me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyle Sun

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Unfortunately @Kyle Sun , I do not have more specific information on the ATD-X prototype. What is published through public media are information released by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries , the rest , or current research progress remains hidden.
> What we can do is compare the current or active information. I can create a literature review and post it here (probably will have to be sometime tomorrow).
> 
> I wish i did have access to more information. However, I'm sure MHI would send someone to 'neutralize' me.


That would be welcomed if you can list more specific information.

Speculate its ability by nation tech and industry level is reasonable , but it is just reference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Hayabusa-class*


The body design of Hayabusa class looks like a Mini-DDG, it's a very interesting shipbody.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Don't they already have a thread for this in the Air force forum? Yo mod merge this thread whydon'tcha.


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> The body design of Hayabusa class looks like a Mini-DDG, it's a very interesting shipbody.



@cnleio , 

What's rather interesting is that this new design was made to correct some issues / problems JMSDF had with our then-patrol ship the PT 11 Class , which had hydrofoil capability. .Issues arose such as speed and maneuverability in close quarter operations. The Hayabusa class addressed these issues by making the hull size 4 times as large, single hull design was later selected for optimum seaworthiness in high speeds. The hull is long and narrow with a V-shaped bottom, allowing for a high hull speed and improved high-speed stability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @cnleio ,
> 
> What's rather interesting is that this new design was made to correct some issues / problems JMSDF had with our then-patrol ship the PT 11 Class , which had hydrofoil capability. .Issues arose such as speed and maneuverability in close quarter operations. The Hayabusa class addressed these issues by making the hull size 4 times as large, single hull design was later selected for optimum seaworthiness in high speeds. The hull is long and narrow with a V-shaped bottom, allowing for a high hull speed and improved high-speed stability.


Ths !
What's the fastest speed for Hayabusa-class missle boat ?


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> Ths !
> What's the fastest speed for Hayabusa-class missle boat ?


 She can cruise at 46 knots.


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> She can cruise at 46 knots.


OKay, the official data of China 022 the fastest speed is 50 knots but didn't mention the cruise speed, it seems 40~50knots is our standard missile boat speed for both Japan and China Navy. 

The difference is Japanese selected V-shaped bottom design, Chinese selected Catamaran design. And all using Pump-jet: Hayabusa-class 3x pump-jets, 022-class 2x pump-jets + 2x diesel engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*US, Japan to Jointly Develop Littoral Combat Ship*

U.S. and Japanese officials have announced plans to co-develop a new high-speed vessel capable of carrying helicopters.
Following a meeting between U.S. Ambassador to Japan Caroline Kennedy and Japanese Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida on March 4, the two governments announced that the Japanese Defense Ministry and the U.S. Department of Defense would hold studies for the joint development of the vessel under the bilateral Mutual Defense Assistance (MDA) agreement.

Although very little information has been released about the project, analysts contend that the trimaran would likely be a lighter variant of the U.S. Navy’s 3,000-tonne littoral combat ship (LCS), a platform designed primarily for missions in shallow coastal waters.

According to reports in Japanese media, the high-speed J-LCS would give the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) the ability to quickly intervene during incursions by Chinese vessels near the Senkaku/Diaoyu islets and other contested areas of the East China Sea. Chinese analysts speculate that the J-LCS could be intended as a counter to the PLA Navy’s (PLAN) Type 056 corvettes and Type 022 fast-attack boats, two types of vessels that could be deployed to the region should relations continue to deteriorate. Furthermore, early reports indicate that the slightly enlarged hull of the 1,000-tonne-plus vessels could accommodate SH-60K anti-submarine helicopters and MCH-101 airborne mine countermeasures (AMCM) helicopters.

Coincidentally, the announcement came as the U.S. Navy unveiled a substantial reduction in the number of LCSs it will acquire, from 52 as initially planned to 32. A total of US$1.5 billion was set aside to buy three LCS during FY2015 (down one from a planned four), for a total of 14 through 2019 (twenty LCSs have been funded through FY2014). As a large share of the LCSs in the U.S. Navy was expected to be deployed to the Asia-Pacific, the joint project with Japan could serve as a much-needed supplement to compensate for a trimmed U.S. force deployment, both in terms of reduced production costs and an increased number of surface combatants that, through burden sharing, the U.S. Navy and JMSDF could bring into play during hostilities.

US, Japan to Jointly Develop Littoral Combat Ship | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

Zarvan said:


> No they are not they have around 250 Fighter Jets of 4th Generation but China has around now 1200 4th Generation Fighter Jets so China is far better than most Asian countries when ti comes to Fire power both quality and quantity



Air power must include things beyond aircraft. And Japan, as well as Taiwan, are really advance bases of USAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Zarvan said:


> No they are not they have around 250 Fighter Jets of 4th Generation but China has around now 1200 4th Generation Fighter Jets so China is far better than most Asian countries when ti comes to Fire power both quality and quantity



If i may infer @Zarvan ,

The JASDF [Japan Air Self Defense Force] has 769 active aircraft (not including the 42 F-35As that will be delivered to us from the USAF). 

*Of that number the following are Combat aircraft: *

F-35A = 42 (to be delivered)
F-35B = (still under negotiations; but probably around 30-40)
F-15J = 165
F-15DJ = 48
Mitsubishi F-2A = 61
Mitsubishi F-2B = 28
F-4 Phantom II = 78

*Total: 462 *


This is just combat aircraft; this is not taking into consideration the JSDF's Anti Air Missile systems, which is very well developed and deployed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

Interesting thread


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nihonjin1051 said:


> They prevented our purchase of F-22, so, as a result, we developed the ATD-X project.



They prevented ALL countries from getting it...even the Israelis...by intentionally shutting down the F22 line.
Plus they are working on the 6th gen now.


----------



## KAL-EL

TaiShang said:


> I agree. But that's still a similar approach in terms of unrelated post. You may send a PM to the member directly. After all, internet is an extremely anonymous space.



I fully acknowledge your point. I also however hope that you can acknowledge what happened here earlier as well. Now we can move on and go back to topic hopefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

KAL-EL said:


> I had mentioned this in an earlier post. I wish they made at least 100 more before shutting down the production line. I understand why they had their reasons though. As for 6th gen, can't wait to see how mighty it is. A lot of the F-22 tech is decades old. Yet, it's still one of the most formidable fighters in the world today.
> 
> I can only imagine what the US is working on currently that will be even more formidable decades from now.



I'd rather they put that 100 more money into 6th gen stuff and swarm UCAV's. The days of manned fighters is coming to an end. No use having 100's of F22's when the sky is full of 100's of killer UCAV's who have no fear.

Plus solid-state lasers are shrinking and coming on-line. It soon will be suicidal to be a pilot.


----------



## Viet

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *US, Japan to Jointly Develop Littoral Combat Ship*


a truely monster of a warship, with unconventional shape.


----------



## trident2010

CrushingForce said:


> LOL sounds like India's supa dupa FGFA.



Are you taking dig at the technical capabilites of Japan "new recruit"?? Low level cheap stolen chinese technology stands nowhere close to Japan. Steal some more for few decades and then think twice before replying. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FunkyGen

Japanese have some serious tech. no doubt about that!


----------



## Azizam

Off topic posters should be thread-banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> In order to achieve this, they have to be a free country with its own sovereignty first.



Nah. This is just a stealth fighter; not a strategic weapon that can increase Japan's power projection far from their land. Although it can be use to invade other countries, but Japan still doesn't has the capacity to bring this fighter to bomb a far-far away land. So I guess that this fighter is alright. It is still can be considered as a self defense weapon.



xunzi said:


> SUPERPOWER GUNDUM, here they come! LOL



Is this you, Xunzi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Design*
> 
> The ATD-X will be used as a technology demonstrator and research prototype to determine whether domestic advanced technologies for a sixth generation fighter aircraft are viable, and is a 1/3 size model of a possible full-production aircraft.The aircraft also features 3D thrust vectoring capability. Thrust is controlled in the ATD-X by the use of 3 paddles on each engine nozzle similar to the system used on the Rockwell X-31, while an axis-symmetric thrust vectoring engine is also being developed for the full scale production model.The nozzles on the prototype appear to be uncovered and might have a slight adverse effect on the aircraft's stealth characteristics.[_citation needed_]
> 
> 
> Among the features the ATD-X is to have is a fly-by-optics flight control system, which by substituting optical fibers for wires, allows data to be transferred faster and with immunity to electromagnetic disturbance.
> 
> 
> Its radar will be an active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar called the 'Multifunction RF Sensor', which is intended to have broad spectrum agility, capabilities for electronic countermeasures (ECM), electronic support measures (ESM), communications functions, and possibly even microwave weapon functions.
> 
> 
> A further feature will be a so-called 'Self Repairing Flight Control Capability' (自己修復飛行制御機能), which will allow the aircraft to automatically detect failures or damage in its flight control surfaces, and using the remaining control surfaces, calibrate accordingly to retain controlled flight.
> 
> 
> The JASDF is reported to have issued a request for information for engines in the 10 to 20 thousand pound thrust range to power the prototypes while Ishikawajima-Harima Heavy Industries is to provide the engines for the completed fighter.



Have you copied it from our Qaher F-313 ?


----------



## TaiShang

Japan’s stealth fighter demonstrator on schedule for first flight this Year | Defense Update:

Experimental stealth fighter positioned as a potential successor for F-2 fighter

Japan’s defense ministry’s Technical Research and Development Institute (TRDI) is planning* to unveil the country’s advanced technology demonstrator-experimental (ATD-X) plane within months;* the lightweight stealth aircraft is scheduled to make its maiden flight later this year, Japan’s defense minister Itsunori Onodera has confirmed. ATD-X is positioned to become Japan’s next generation stealth fighter, replacing 94 locally produced F-2 that entered service in the year 2000. *Speaking to the foreign affairs and defense committee of Japan’s upper house, Onodera said the indigenous fighter demonstrator is few months behind schedule.*

*Powered by two afterburning turbofans each developing 11,023 pounds each (5,000kg),* the aircraft is designed for maximum takeoff weight of 28,659 pounds (about 13 tonnes). With a wingspan of 9 meters (29.85 feet), and overall length of 14.174 meters (46.5 ft) the ATD-X (dubbed ‘Shinshin’) will be smaller than the F-35 and mush smaller, compared to Chinese or Russian stealth fighters.






Mitsubishi is the main contractor for the ATD-X with Ishikawajima-Harima Heavy Industries (IHI) providing the XF5-1 afterburning turbofan for the plane. The same team has also produced a licensed version of the Boeing F-15J and its P&W F100 power plant. The two companies are also producing the F-2, the Japanese F-16 variant powered by a GE F110 engine. The companies will also share significant work sharing in the production of Japan’s 42 F-35As.

Through the 2000s the project evolved under research studies with the formal demonstration flight program launched in 2009. The program is on schedule to begin flight tests in 2014. Mitsubishi said that based on the tests results it will be ready for full scale development of a future stealth fighter by 2016.

The Shinshin (spirit of the heart in Japanese) will help mature advanced airframe, propulsion designs and manufacturing technologies necessary for the production of future fighters. *The general design dates back to the early 2000s, when the ATD-X mockup was sent to France for radar cross-section tests.* Following to those tests, Japanese engineers have tested a 1:5 scale model of the plane evaluating high angle of attack controllability. A full size mockup of the plane was unveiled publicly in 2007.

Among the technologies considered for the ATD-X are *advanced fly by light fibre-optical flight control system*, that will integrate ‘self healing’ capability, reconfiguring flight controls in case of malfunction or damage. The XF-5-1 afterburning engines will be equipped with three-dimensional thrust vectoring, providing additional lift and directional control augmenting the fighters’ flight control surfaces. Another system likely to be tested is an intelligent capability called “I3” (informed, intelligent, instantaneous) providing pilot assist.

Japan intends to retire its F-2 beginning in 2020. A decision whether to co-produce a foreign designed aircraft or develop an indigenous one will be made in 2018.* Although Japanese companies have produced several generations, they were mostly licensed production of foreign aircraft or derivatives of foreign designs. Indigenous programs focused mainly at specialized, non-combat designs, like the Mitsubishi PX-1 maritime surveillance/transport, Kawasaki HC-2 short takeoff and landing transport plane and T-4 trainer and ShinMaywa US-2 amphibian.*

Harnessing this experience with state of the art technologies, the ATD-X program will essentially pave the way for Japan’s aerospace industry, proving it muster the necessary technologies to support, mature and afford locally designed 6th Generation fighters. These technologies will also be essential to position Japan in the future unmanned combat aircraft market.


----------



## cnleio

Viet said:


> a truely monster of a warship, with unconventional shape.


Except good-looking this monster just waste money, price more expensive than Aegis DDG and less powerful missiles on board.

Here is a little one in China, does it looks a truely monster too ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> AIP subs are good in the littoral waters which is on China's side, while the eastern side of the ECS is also very deep.
> 
> China needs more nuclear subs if it wanna play an offensive role.
> 
> BTW, this thread now is purely about the JMSDF, and stop asking the off-topic question now.



They do fine in deep waters as well. Japan is pretty much closer to China than we are. And they don't need a nuke boat.


----------



## Sasquatch

Threads cleaned up and the trolls who derailed the thread have been banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Did Japan officials give a detail date when ATD-X prototype will fly ? No any leaked pic on Japanese military forums ?


----------



## pigtaker

trident2010 said:


> Are you taking dig at the technical capabilites of Japan "new recruit"?? Low level cheap stolen chinese technology stands nowhere close to Japan. Steal some more for few decades and then think twice before replying. lol


You indians like africans, you will never steal. You can be proud of this in your whole life because you will never be able to reach to the threshold of stealing.

all developed coutries steal during their way up, more or less. Jap is notorious during 60s, US in the 20s, to name a few. so, we can call this as a learning curve toward developed nation.

Your role-model japan is the largest copy cat in the human history. In ancient times, it copied everything from China. In recent times, it copied everything from west.

For india, being prould of your integrity(incompetence) and enjoying your below sub-sahara status.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

pigtaker said:


> You indians like africans, you will never steal. You can be proud of this in your whole life because you will never be able to reach to the threshold of stealing.
> 
> all developed coutries steal during their way up, more or less. Jap is notorious during 60s, US in the 20s, to name a few. so, we can call this as a learning curve toward developed nation.
> 
> Your role-model japan is the largest copy cat in the human history. In ancient times, it copied everything from China. In recent times, it copied everything from west.
> 
> For india, being prould of your integrity(incompetence) and enjoying your below sub-sahara status.



Okie dokie citizen of copying nation. Be happy with you cheap stolen sub-standard junk ..lol


----------



## Kyle Sun

trident2010 said:


> Okie dokie citizen of copying nation. Be happy with you cheap stolen sub-standard junk ..lol


With all due respect , Indian can not even make Junk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> Please, give respect for OP and this nice thread. Set aside your politics rants.



Thank you, beautiful @madokafc !


----------



## Kyle Sun

TaiShang said:


> Japan’s stealth fighter demonstrator on schedule for first flight this Year | Defense Update:
> 
> Experimental stealth fighter positioned as a potential successor for F-2 fighter
> 
> Japan’s defense ministry’s Technical Research and Development Institute (TRDI) is planning* to unveil the country’s advanced technology demonstrator-experimental (ATD-X) plane within months;* the lightweight stealth aircraft is scheduled to make its maiden flight later this year, Japan’s defense minister Itsunori Onodera has confirmed. ATD-X is positioned to become Japan’s next generation stealth fighter, replacing 94 locally produced F-2 that entered service in the year 2000. *Speaking to the foreign affairs and defense committee of Japan’s upper house, Onodera said the indigenous fighter demonstrator is few months behind schedule.*
> 
> *Powered by two afterburning turbofans each developing 11,023 pounds each (5,000kg),* the aircraft is designed for maximum takeoff weight of 28,659 pounds (about 13 tonnes). With a wingspan of 9 meters (29.85 feet), and overall length of 14.174 meters (46.5 ft) the ATD-X (dubbed ‘Shinshin’) will be smaller than the F-35 and mush smaller, compared to Chinese or Russian stealth fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitsubishi is the main contractor for the ATD-X with Ishikawajima-Harima Heavy Industries (IHI) providing the XF5-1 afterburning turbofan for the plane. The same team has also produced a licensed version of the Boeing F-15J and its P&W F100 power plant. The two companies are also producing the F-2, the Japanese F-16 variant powered by a GE F110 engine. The companies will also share significant work sharing in the production of Japan’s 42 F-35As.
> 
> Through the 2000s the project evolved under research studies with the formal demonstration flight program launched in 2009. The program is on schedule to begin flight tests in 2014. Mitsubishi said that based on the tests results it will be ready for full scale development of a future stealth fighter by 2016.
> 
> The Shinshin (spirit of the heart in Japanese) will help mature advanced airframe, propulsion designs and manufacturing technologies necessary for the production of future fighters. *The general design dates back to the early 2000s, when the ATD-X mockup was sent to France for radar cross-section tests.* Following to those tests, Japanese engineers have tested a 1:5 scale model of the plane evaluating high angle of attack controllability. A full size mockup of the plane was unveiled publicly in 2007.
> 
> Among the technologies considered for the ATD-X are *advanced fly by light fibre-optical flight control system*, that will integrate ‘self healing’ capability, reconfiguring flight controls in case of malfunction or damage. The XF-5-1 afterburning engines will be equipped with three-dimensional thrust vectoring, providing additional lift and directional control augmenting the fighters’ flight control surfaces. Another system likely to be tested is an intelligent capability called “I3” (informed, intelligent, instantaneous) providing pilot assist.
> 
> Japan intends to retire its F-2 beginning in 2020. A decision whether to co-produce a foreign designed aircraft or develop an indigenous one will be made in 2018.* Although Japanese companies have produced several generations, they were mostly licensed production of foreign aircraft or derivatives of foreign designs. Indigenous programs focused mainly at specialized, non-combat designs, like the Mitsubishi PX-1 maritime surveillance/transport, Kawasaki HC-2 short takeoff and landing transport plane and T-4 trainer and ShinMaywa US-2 amphibian.*
> 
> Harnessing this experience with state of the art technologies, the ATD-X program will essentially pave the way for Japan’s aerospace industry, proving it muster the necessary technologies to support, mature and afford locally designed 6th Generation fighters. These technologies will also be essential to position Japan in the future unmanned combat aircraft market.


J20 is so big , more like a bomber


----------



## BoQ77

you guys take much time to insult each other, while it wastes time.

I myself believe in Japanese, they say less do more. 
With strong base of advanced technology and manufacturing ability, Japanese would reach the result without problem.
They even could get the real F35 soon.

China has more limits, so they will be slow, even putting huge amount into the project.

I don't bet on J20 but J31 ... J20 is too "big" for China to manage


----------



## Aepsilons

BoQ77 said:


> you guys take much time to insult each other, while it wastes time.
> 
> I myself believe in Japanese, they say less do more.
> With strong base of advanced technology and manufacturing ability, Japanese would reach the result without problem.
> They even could get the real F35 soon.
> 
> China has more limits, so they will be slow, even putting huge amount into the project.
> 
> I don't bet on J20 but J31 ... J20 is too "big" for China to manage




In Japanese custom, it is looked down to boast loudly, and to talk very loudly. Far more honorable to talk only when necessary. A samurai does not unsheathe his katana to show it off, he only unsheathes it to cut down an enemy.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@cnleio , @Indos , @KAL-EL , @atatwolf , @gambit , @madokafc


Sometime around 2030, if U.S. Air Force plans come to pass, a fighter that leaps ahead of Lockheed Martin F-22 and F-35 technology will enter U.S. service. At about the same time, if Japan's plans come to pass, a similarly advanced fighter will enter service on that side of the Pacific.

It might be the same fighter. Merging Japan's 2030s requirement into evolving U.S. plans for post-F-35 fighters seems to make great industrial sense. Japan plans to begin developing a homegrown fighter within five years, with the aim of beginning production under the designation F-3 around 2027. The defense ministry wants to lay the groundwork to go its own way by investing in stealth technology and building its own powerful fighter engine.

IHI Corp. is to develop a technology-demonstrator engine of 15 metric tons (33,000 lb.) thrust, according to an official document seen by Aviation Week.

Mitsubishi Heavy Industries is already building a small airframe technology demonstrator, the ATD-X Shinshin, which the ministry expects to test in the fiscal year beginning April 1, 2014. Mitsubishi Heavy is also very likely to build the F-3, which Japanese officials expect will carry a pilot.

Full-scale development would begin in 2016 or 2017 and the first prototype would fly in 2024-25, according to the ministry's plans. Series production is to begin in 2027 and the type would begin replacing Mitsubishi Heavy Industries F-2 strike fighters in the first half of the 2030s. In the second half of that decade it would begin replacing Boeing F-15Js. The F-15s are older but are likely to remain the mainstay of Japan's air-defense squadrons, with suitable upgrades (see following article).

The exact status of the ministry's plans is unclear, but they probably represent what it hopes to achieve, with some expectation of obtaining approval. It projects production of about 200 F-3s, which would follow the Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning into Japanese service. Japan has decided to buy 42 F-35s and may build parts of them. The U.S. Navy and U.S. Air Force tentatively plan to begin fielding new fighters in 2030-35, the former sometimes using the name F/A-XX and the latter referring to its proposed F-X.

Two years ago, the ministry disclosed a research effort for what it called the i3 Fighter, intended to assemble a suite of advanced technologies for a future combat aircraft—or, some suspect, to be offered to the U.S. as a Japanese contribution to the next U.S. fighter. The ministry's Technical and Research Development Institute is leading the i3 Fighter work.

The ministry's plans are evidently firming up, and broadly match a road map for fighter development set out by Japanese industry in 2010. The industry proposal, though, included production of an imported aircraft—now determined to be the F-35—until 2028. While production of the confirmed batch of F-35s, which will replace F-4EJ Kai Phantoms, could not feasibly be stretched until 2028, it is possible that some F-15s could be replaced earlier by additional F-35s before F-3s replace the rest.

The power of the IHI demonstrator engine is surprising. It would generate 50% more thrust than the General Electric F414, two of which power the Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet. The Super Hornet's thrust is not notably high for its empty mass, 14.6 tons (32,100 lb.), but in a twin-engine installation the output of the IHI demonstrator would be abundant for a larger, budget-straining aircraft. It does seem that Japan is looking for a twin aircraft: In a single installation, the engine would be adequate for only a modestly sized fighter, hardly suitable as an F-15 replacement.

Japan has discussed plans for such an engine for some time, but the specific thrust and intention to build a full-scale demonstrator have not been disclosed. Japanese industry revealed a drawing of the engine last year, showing that it would follow the general configuration of the Pratt & Whitney F119 and have a sophisticated arrangement of inlet vanes designed to disrupt radar reflections (AW&ST Feb. 14, 2011, p. 33). In its budget request for the fiscal year beginning April 1, 2013, the ministry has published drawings of three of the engine's modules: fan, high-pressure section and the low-pressure turbine.

The key goal of the engine program is to build an unusually slim turbofan. The low frontal area and the modest bypass ratio evident in drawings would both promote the ability to fly supersonically without afterburner. So would the generous thrust, although 33,000 lb. must be the afterburning rating; the maximum dry output is unknown.

Researchers are aiming to achieve the highest possible temperature at the inlet to the high-pressure turbine, the ministry says in its budget request. They can already achieve 1,600C (2,900F) but want to go higher during the study program, while also reducing engine weight, it says. Mitsubishi Heavy said last year it had achieved a 1,600C turbine inlet temperature, the highest ever, for an electricity-generating engine to be installed in a power station.

Previously disclosed elements of the Japanese engine research include single-crystal turbine rotor blades, stator blades made of ceramic matrix composite (a ceramic reinforced with carbon fiber) and an advanced combustor.

The proposed budget for the fighter engine development is ¥17.2 billion ($218 million), of which ¥4.5 billion would be spent in fiscal 2013. Research would run until fiscal 2017. From fiscal 2015, there would be “testing,” which may mean running the demonstrator.





*IHI Corp. will build a 33,000-lb.-thrust technology-demonstrator engine for the F-3 program. (Credit: Japanese defeNse Ministry)*


A Japanese engine would not be needed if the F-3 program were merged into a U.S. fighter program, as industry executives suspect it will, since the U.S. would certainly supply its own powerplant. But by developing an engine, Japan will retain the freedom to power its own fighter should it not come to an agreement with the U.S. And even if it does, technology from the demonstrator might be useful to the U.S.

Japanese participation in the next U.S. fighter program is now conceivable because Tokyo has relaxed its arms-export restrictions, which in the past have largely prevented its industry from working with foreign partners. The way is not entirely open for cooperation, however, since Japan might be reluctant to supply some countries that the U.S. sees as suitable customers.

Stealth technology is also a feature of the F-3 program, as it has been for the i3 Fighter. That, too, is probably a hedge against failure to cooperate with the U.S., which is unlikely to need much Japanese help in that area when it designs its next fighter.

Other work flagged for the i3 Fighter might be enticingly dangled under the Pentagon's nose, though. The Technical Research and Development Institute and industry are working on skin sensors, directed-energy weapons and advanced avionics.

Arguing that neighboring countries—meaning China, South Korea and Russia—will have stealth fighters and longer-range missiles in the 2020s, the ministry is asking for ¥1.6 billion in fiscal 2013-16 to study integration of antennas into the skin of an aircraft, thereby helping to control radar reflections. The antennas would be those for electronic support measures, which listen to enemy transmissions, and electronic countermeasures (ECM), which jam and confuse them.

The ministry also wants to push ahead Japanese ECM technology, to preserve national independence in that area that was developed in building a system for the F-15. The ECM work must be part of what the ministry calls an “all-around surveillance and jamming system.” Japan is also looking for “reflection suppression” technology, apparently distinct from stealth shaping and materials. Details are unavailable. Results of this electro-magnetic work are to be assessed in 2019.

From fiscal 2010 the institute ran a ¥2.5 billion study on “internal weapons aerodynamics,” apparently an investigation into releasing bombs and missiles from bays, and now it wants ¥3.8 billion for further work, including a test rig.






Japan Aims To Launch F-3 Development In 2016-17 | AWIN content from Aviation Week

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## BoQ77

Yeah what Japanese has in their mind to design that the AIP subs would be secret platforms to launch brutal missiles, off shore in assuming that the ground bases under attacks.


----------



## Aepsilons

Mitsubishi ATD-X ShinShin developed by Japanese Ministry of Defense Technical Research & Development Institute is a first of its kind jet fighter laced up with cutting-edge stealth technology. This fighter plane is being developed as a domestically produced 5th gen fighter to substitute Japan’s fleet of some 49 Mitsubishi F-2 & 135 Mitsubishi F-15 fighter jets later in the decade.

It would be a substitute to, or would complement, the proposed acquisition of Lockheed Martin’s F-35 stealth fighters. ATD-X stands for ‘Advance Technology Demonstrator- X’ and the name ShinShin means the ‘heart’ or the ‘spirit’. The flight of this fighter is scheduled for this current year.

When Japan identified that the F-22 wasn’t going to be exported from U.S.as the U.S. congress had debarred the exporting of these fighters due to safeguard secrets of its technology. This abandonment led Japan to build its own modern fighter fully equipped with stealth and other enhanced technologies.

With a wind tunnel model being tested in 2005 in France, Mitsubishi ATD-X ShinShin made an appearance in Japan’s next in-house fighter plane project. In 2009, the nation realized that F-22 was not going to be exported; and so the development of ShinShin got accelerated. Later on, it was projected that the ATD-X program will lead to an F-3 fighter production by 2027. Reports also indicated a “strike variant” of the ShinShin is also being planned which possibly will replace the Mitsubishi F-2, but nothing has been said or been confirmed by either the Japanese MoD or the JASDF.


The Mitsubishi ATD-X Shinshin will be utilized as a technology demonstrator & research prototype to decide whether in-house advanced technologies for a 5th generation fighter aircraft are doable, & is a 1/3 size model of a promising full-production aircraft.

Shinshin ATD-X will feature innumerable advanced technologies, including a fly-by-optics flight control system, 3-D thrust-vectoring capability, electronic countermeasures, active electronically scanned array radar, and possibly microwave weapon and directed-energy weapons functions in the future. Another feature that is also will be included is the drone controlling system in which it will command UAVs and UCAVs for a number of rules

Besides these features, a further feature called ‘Self Repairing Flight Control Capability’ has also been incorporated with it that will allow it to automatically detect failures in its flight control surfaces and using the remaining control surfaces, attune accordingly to maintain controlled flight.

The ShinShin will not be installed to units, but is an aircraft that will corroborate both the stealth technology not to be picked up on any enemy radar. & the up-level kinetic performance that allows quick turns while moving around at low speed.
General Features:

*• Crew: 1
• Wingspan: 9.099 meters (29.85 feet)
• Length: 14.174 meters (46.50 feet)
• Height: 4.514 meters (14.80 feet)
• Dry thrust: 10 tonnes (22,046 pounds) each
• Powerplant: 2 × IHI XF5-1 turbofans
• Max. takeoff weight: 13 tonnes (28,659 pounds)
• Thrust with afterburner: 15 tonnes (33,069 pounds) each
• Maximum speed: Mach 2+*

Japan being a technically advanced nation hopes that its own in-house stealth aircraft would mean that the nation won’t have to count on its foreign allies for hi-tech military technology. The home grown stealth technology would also likely to help the nation improve its radar system to its counter regional rivals like China & Russia that are thought to be building their own stealth aircraft. Also Japanese air force would have a hi-tech replacement to its aging fleet of F-4s and F-15s planes. This will help it build and strengthen its air defense.But there are still challenges as its development is expected to skyrocket over the next decade.












The importance of Mitsubishi ATD-X ShinShin to Japan | Defence Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force - Aviation Wing*


The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force aviation maintains a large naval air force, including 191 fixed-wing aircraft and 148 helicopters. Most of these aircraft are used in anti-submarine warfare operations.

*Lockheed P-3 Orion (87 in service)*
















*Kawasaki P-1 *

The *Kawasaki P-1* (previously *P-X*, *XP-1*) is a Japanese military aircraft currently under development and intended as a replacement for the P-3C maritime patrol aircraft operated by the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force. The JMSDF took delivery of the first two operational P-1 aircraft on 26 March 2013

With its P-3C aircraft having been in service for twenty years, the JMSDF began to look for a replacement maritime patrol aircraft. Lockheed and the United States had been working on the Lockheed P-7 to replace its own P-3s, but the program had been cancelled. Since other similar aircraft (such as the Nimrod) did not meet the JMSDF's requirements, they decided to develop their own aircraft.

The project was intended to share many design components with the Kawasaki C-2, another local design intended to replace the C-1 and C-130H cargo aircraft. However, due to the very different roles of the two aircraft, only minimal similarities have been achieved. The merit rather lies in the sharing of development resources, allowing a large reduction in development costs. Total development costs included C-X are 345 billion Yen ($3 billion) at 2007.

*Design*

Like the Hawker Siddeley Nimrod, S-3 Viking and P-8 Poseidon, the P-1 is a jet-powered design. The XP-1 is powered by four IHI F7-10 turbofan engines mounted under the low-set wings.
The P-X and C-X designs were originally independent, but it was later decided to make certain components common to both designs.[3] Common components shared with the C-X are cockpit windows, outer wing, and horizontal stabilizer. Other internal shared parts include auxiliary power unit, cockpit panel, flight control system computer, anti collision light, and gear control unit. Development costs decreased by about 25 billion yen (US$218 million) due to shared components.[_citation needed_] Unit costs and operational costs are expected to be lower thanks to this initiative.

The P-1 will also have an artificial intelligence (AI) system to assist TACCO operation. Similar to the SH-60K, an advanced combat direction system able to show the TACCO operator the best flight course to attack a submarine will also be on board.

Fly-by-light will be an important feature, decreasing electro-magnetic disturbances to the sensors compared to fly-by-wire. The P-1 will be the first production aircraft to be equipped with such a flight control system.

Sensors on the P-1, such as Toshiba HPS-106 Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA), magnetic anomaly detector (MAD), and Infrared/Light detection systems, will be used to detect submarines and small vessels. The aircraft will share operational capabilities with the P-8, with some sensors being the same (i.e. CAE-designed MAD system).

The P-1 will have a bomb bay for anti-submarine weapons, as well as eight external pylons to carry ASMs or bombs.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Mitsubishi H-60*

The Mitsubishi H-60 series is twin-turboshaft engine helicopter based on the Sikorsky S-70 helicopter family for use by the Japan Self-Defense Force (JSDF). The SH-60J/K are anti-submarine patrol version for the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF)

The SH-60J is built in Japan under license from Sikorsky. It began deliveries in August 1991 and entered service thereafter. Based on a concept of the JMSDF, HQS-103 Dipping Sonar, HPS-104 active electronically scanned array Search Radar, and HLR-108 ESM System equipment of the avionics of SH-60B be different. The engine is the GE/IHI T700-IHI-701C turboshaft, which Ishikawajima-Harima Heavy Industries produced under license. It is a hybrid of SH-60B and SH-60F, except for avionics. The crew includes a pilot, copilot and sensor operator. The copilot can concentrate on the role of Tactical Coordinator with the help of the Automatic Flight Management System and Inertial Navigation system.Over 100 SH-60Js have been produced by 2007.

*



*

*



*


----------



## Aepsilons

A Japanese warship is to take part in a multinational exercise in the South China Sea for the first time, but officials in Tokyo insist the Kunisaki's involvement is purely in a disaster-relief capacity.

The Maritime Self-Defence Force (MSDF) ship left the US Navy's Yokosuka Base, southwest of Tokyo, yesterday.

The Kunisaki is due to arrive in Vietnam next Friday for 11 days of exercises.

The ship will be used to transport as many as 140 US and Australian troops that are also taking part in the Pacific Partnership drills, which were first held in 2007 and are led by the US.

It is the largest number of foreign troops that an MSDF vessel has transported as part of the annual exercises.

The 9,000-tonne Kunisaki is officially categorised as a tank landing ship.

"Our participation is based on a peacekeeping and international disaster-relief scenario," a spokesman for Japan's Ministry of Defence said. "It is not a military exercise. The aim is to enhance our capabilities in providing medical care and transportation facilities."

After taking part in the drills off Vietnam, the Kunisaki will go on to Cambodia for nine days from June 19 and the Philippines from July 4 to 15.

The joint exercises are ostensibly disaster-relief drills, but it will not have gone unnoticed in the region that they bring together several nations locked in territorial disputes with China.

"This will be taking place in a region that is very sensitive at the moment," said Masayuki Masuda, a China expert at Japan's National Institute of Defence Studies.

"But the feeling is that China cannot express any opposition because these vessels are practicing the provision of humanitarian assistance in the event of a natural disaster or some other form of crisis.

"While this is not a traditional war-based scenario, it does also serve to make clear the multinational support that exists in the region and our efforts to ensure regional security."


Japanese warship to join exercise in South China Sea | South China Morning Post

A little more information about the JDS Kunisaki:

_*Kunisaki*_ is a _Ōsumi_ class LST of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF). The ship was built by Hitachi, Maizuru and commissioned into service on 26 February 2003.

The *Ōsumi class LST* (おおすみ型輸送艦), is a Japanese amphibious transport dock. The class is also known as the _Oosumi_ class. While the JMSDF describes the _Ōsumi_ class as tank landing ships, they lack the bow doors and beaching capability traditionally associated with LSTs. Functionally, their well deck makes the _Ōsumi_ class more like a dock landing ship (LSD)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bastion-P

Drills of this kinds with the Japanese, Americans, and Australians will help improve Vietnam's capabilities and confidence.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Ōsumi class*

The *Ōsumi class LST* (おおすみ型輸送艦), is a Japanese amphibious transport dock. The class is also known as the _Oosumi_ class. While the JMSDF describes the _Ōsumi_ class as tank landing ships, they lack the bow doors and beaching capability traditionally associated with LSTs. Functionally, their well deck makes the _Ōsumi_ class more like a dock landing ship (LSD).

As of 2014 there are 3 _Ōsumi_ vessels active with the Japanese Maritime Self-Defence Force.

Globalsecurity.org noted in its report on the _Ōsumi_ class that "the program originated in a proposal for a small carrier for defensive and mine countermeasures (MCM) purposes, but this was deemed politically unacceptable, and the project was reworked as an amphibious ship" (actually a “Maritime Operational Transport", see below). Later the JMSDF returned to the idea with helicopter carriers with the larger Hyūga class.

The _Ōsumi_ class increases its carrying capacity with a flat-top open air upper vehicle parking deck, it has an elevated island superstructure offset to starboard giving the appearance of a small aircraft carrier though the helicopter flight deck only comprises the stern of the ship. Small deck elevators accessing the enclosed lower parking deck are for vehicles rather than helicopters, the lower vehicle deck has access to the well deck.

In January 2014, The Japanese Ministry of Defence (MoD) has confirmed reports that it will perform a major refit on the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force's (JMSDF's) _Osumi_-class tank landing ships (LST) to embark MV-22 Ospreys, and Assault Amphibious Vehicles (AAV7s) to improve their amphibious capabilities. The MoD allocated JPY20 million (USD190,000) in its fiscal year 2014 budget to conduct research on the refit.


----------



## Aepsilons

Bastion-P said:


> Drills of this kinds with the Japanese, Americans, and Australians will help improve Vietnam's capabilities and confidence.



Its prime importance is to develop interoperability between Japanese maritime forces and with our American, and Australian partners in the Asia-Pacific-Oceania areas of interest.



Bastion-P said:


> Drills of this kinds with the Japanese, Americans, and Australians will help improve Vietnam's capabilities and confidence.




in future exercises, naval vessels from the Philippines and Vietnam could participate in this hypothetical humanitarian-based mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bastion-P

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Its prime importance is to develop interoperability between Japanese maritime forces and with our American, and Australian partners in the Asia-Pacific-Oceania areas of interest.


If the past, Vietnam was reluctant to participate in military exercises as we didn't want China to think that we would ally with any third party to fight them. Although the principle of non-alliance is still there, things started to change from now on when our interest is violated by the aggressive China, an irresponsible super power. We are open to counter-measures to stop China's bullying.


----------



## Aepsilons

Bastion-P said:


> If the past, Vietnam was reluctant to participate in military exercises as we didn't want China to think that we would ally with any third party to fight them. Although the principle of non-alliance is still there, things started to change from now on when our interest is violated by the aggressive China, an irresponsible super power. We are open to counter-measures to stop China's bullying.



These exercises will help participating powers to develop interoperability with each other. It develops communication and establishes SOP for contingencies. It doesn't necessarily have to be about neutralizing a particular power, it allows participants develop SOP for major humanitarian calamities / disaster relief operations.


----------



## Aepsilons

The *Type 90 tank* (90式戦車 _Kyū-maru-shiki-sensha_) is the main battle tank (MBT) of the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF) as of 2014. It was designed and built by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries as a replacement for all deployed Type 61 and Type 74 tanks, and entered service in 1990. It is to be superseded by the Type 10 tank.

*Armament*

The Type 90 mounts a licensed copy of the German Rheinmetall L44 120 mm smoothbore cannon product by Japan Steel Works Limited. This is the same gun that is mounted on the German Leopard 2, American Abrams, and the South Korean K1A1 tanks. Before Rheinmetall's gun was selected, Japan has successfully produced a domestic version of the 120 mm smoothbore for testing, but the lower cost of the Rheinmetall's gave it an advantage over the domestic version.

Since its introduction, there have been several upgrades to the fire-control system including the addition of a Yttrium-Aluminium-Garnet laser rangefinder with a range of 300 to 5,000 meters, a 32-bit ballistics analysis computer, an improved thermal imaging systems and Automated-tracking systems as well as improved gun stabilization. The FCS also has an automated tracking systems and is capable of engaging moving or stationary targets while moving at day and night. The automatic target tracking system uses a thermal image display which can be controlled by either the tank gunner or commander. It is capable of tracking soldiers, vehicles and helicopters. The targeting computer can also calculate lead on moving targets.

The commander's sight consists of a 3× / 10× (day-only sight). The sight can track vertically from −29 to +29 degrees, as well as track horizontally through 180 degrees. The gunners sight has a 10 x zoom.

The gun is armed and loaded through a mechanical bustle autoloader (conveyor-belt type), developed by Mitsubishi of Japan. The Type 90 tank is unusual in that it like the autoloader Soviet main battle tanks, the Leclerc and Strv 103 achieve manpower savings by reducing the crew to three through the development of the bustle autoloader.This design allows the tank crew to operate without a loader, which allows the use of a smaller turret. The autoloading can reload in around two seconds, and the practical auto-loading and firing cycle for one target will be around 4–6 seconds.

Mounted in front of the gunner's hatch on the turret is the ubiquitous Browning M2 machine gun, manufactured under license by Sumitomo Heavy Industries, part of the Sumitomo Group. In addition to the .50-caliber machine gun is a Japanese-built 7.62 mm machine gun mounted coaxially to the left of the main gun.


*Armor*

The profile of the Type 90 is similar to the original German Leopard 2 without the sloped armor, (Leopard 2 to 2A4) but unlike the Leopard 2, the Type 90 uses modular ceramic and steel composite armor, common in contemporary post-1990s tank designs. The adoption of modular composite armor design facilitates the upgrading and exchange of the armor, and its frontal armor is tested to be effective against JM-33 120 mm APFSDS projectiles from the L44 gun, while the side armor of the turret is capable of defeating up to 35 mm APDS (Armor penetration of 90 millimeters of RHA at one kilometer) projectiles.

The Type 90 is smaller than most main battle tanks with a height of 2.33 meters, a width of 3.33 meters, and weighing in at 50.2 tonnes. It was designed with a distinctive low-slung turret with boxy, vertical sides and a long overhanging bustle. In comparison, the Leopard 2A4's dimensions are 2.48 meters high and 3.70 meters with a weight of 55.2 tonnes.

*Mobility*

The powerpack of the Type 90 tank has the Mitsubishi 10ZG32WT 10-cylinder two-stroke cycle diesel engine providing 1500 hp, coupled with Mitsubishi MT1500 automatic transmission with four forward and two reverse gears, manufactured by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (designated 10ZG32WT, MT1500). The development of the 10ZG32WT prototype was started in 1972 and was finished in 1982. It can attain a top output of 1,120 kW (1,500 horsepower).

The hydropneumatic suspension units are mounted on the front and rear pair of road wheels, which can be adjusted on-the-fly to deal with uneven terrain, a requirement on Japan's rough, mountainous terrain.

According to the Japanese Ministry of Defense official data report, the acceleration of the type is 0–200 m in 20 seconds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bastion-P

Nihonjin1051 said:


> These exercises will help participating powers to develop interoperability with each other. It develops communication and establishes SOP for contingencies. It doesn't necessarily have to be about neutralizing a particular power, it allows participants develop SOP for major humanitarian calamities / disaster relief operations.


I didn't mean neutralizing any power for this drill. Just meant we are now more open to opportunities of military exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Bastion-P said:


> I didn't mean neutralizing any power for this drill. Just meant we are now more open to opportunities of military exercises.



Thanks for the clarification. And yes, its important to diversify @Bastion-P . Vietnam is a developing and rapidly growing regional power with a population that will soon hit 100 million. I really believe it will serve Vietnam's national interest to further develop relations and cooperation with not other great powers. It is evident that Vietnam has a strong relationship with the Russian Federation, but its always good to diversify your partnerships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Japan Type 90 Main Battle Tank Rheinmetall L44 120mm gun - YouTube


----------



## khujliwal

I like the name kyu-maru. In hindi/Urdu that means "why should I kill/hit"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soryu

Nihonjin1051 said:


>


This is type-10


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soryu

Nihonjin1051 said:


> _*Kunisaki*_ is a _Ōsumi_ class LST of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF). The ship was built by Hitachi, Maizuru and commissioned into service on 26 February 2003.
> 
> The *Ōsumi class LST* (おおすみ型輸送艦), is a Japanese amphibious transport dock. The class is also known as the _Oosumi_ class. While the JMSDF describes the _Ōsumi_ class as tank landing ships, they lack the bow doors and beaching capability traditionally associated with LSTs. Functionally, their well deck makes the _Ōsumi_ class more like a dock landing ship (LSD)


Opps, ... Those two pictures are 16 DDH - JDS Hyuga , not LST type - Osumi class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

khujliwal said:


> I like the name kyu-maru. In hindi/Urdu that means "why should I kill/hit"



Dafaq? Pacifist killer?


----------



## Aepsilons

@Soryu ,

You're right, now that i look at it, i posted the wrong image of the JS Kunisaki. Here is the JS Kunisaki:


----------



## cnleio

5tonnes ==> 15 tonnes, it seems Japan also met the jet engine problem. 


> *Thrust with afterburner: 15 tonnes (33,069 pounds) each*



XF5


> *一般的特性*
> 
> *形式:* アフターバーナー付きターボファンエンジン
> *全長:* 3 m
> *直径:* 0.6 m
> *乾燥重量:* 644 kg
> *性能*
> 
> *推力:*
> 49 kN (約5t、アフターバーナー使用時)
> 
> *タービン入口温度:* 1,600℃
> *推力重量比:* 8


----------



## Aepsilons

@Soryu , @khujliwal ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

The picture war, isn't it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> The picture war, isn't it ?



Take it as poetic license, my friend. The artist was probably an ultra nationalist. Both our countries are not lacking in those type of people. But we have to be level headed. Just friendly , healthy rivalry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

(Reuters) - Japan will get the chance to pursue an unprecedented military export deal when its defense and foreign ministers meet their Australian counterparts in Tokyo next month.

Japan is considering selling submarine technology to Australia – perhaps even a fleet of fully engineered, stealthy vessels, according to Japanese officials. Sources on both sides say the discussions so far have encouraged a willingness to speed up talks.

Any agreement would take months to negotiate and remains far from certain, but even a deal for Japan to supply technology would likely run to billions of dollars and represent a major portion of Australia's overall $37 billion submarine program.

It would also be bound to turn heads in China.

Experts say a Japan-Australia deal would send a signal to Asia's emerging superpower of Japan's willingness, under nationalist Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, to export arms to a region wary of China's growing naval strength, especially its pursuit of territorial claims in the East and South China seas.

A deal would also help connect Japanese arms-makers like Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and Kawasaki Heavy Industries to the world market for big, sophisticated weaponry, a goal Abe sees as consistent with Japanese security.

Abe has eased decades-old restrictions on Japan's military exports and is looking to give its military a freer hand in conflicts by changing the interpretation of a pacifist constitution that dates back to Japan's defeat in World War Two.

"There’s a clear danger that aligning ourselves closely with Japan on a technology as sensitive as submarine technology would be read in China as a significant tightening in what they fear is a drift towards a Japan-Australia alliance," said Hugh White, a professor of strategic studies at the Australian National University. "It would be a gamble by Australia on where Japan is going to be 30 years from now."

Australia’s proposed fleet of submarines is at the core of its long-term defense strategy. Although Canberra will not begin replacing its Collins-class vessels until the 2030s, the design work could take a decade or more and each submarine could take about five years to build, according to industry analysts.

A final decision on the type and number of submarines Australia will build is expected to be made after a review due in March 2015.

Australian officials have expressed an interest in the silent-running diesel-electric propulsion systems used in Japan’s Soryu diesel submarines, built by Mitsubishi Heavy and Kawasaki Heavy. Those vessels would give Australia a naval force that could reach deep into the Indian Ocean.

More recently, Japanese military officials and lawmakers with an interest in defense policy have signaled a willingness to consider supplying a full version of the highly regarded Soryu to Australia if certain conditions can be met. These would include concluding a framework agreement on security policy with Canberra that would lock future Australian governments into an alliance with Japan, the officials said.

Mitsubishi Heavy had no comment. Kawasaki Heavy said it had not been approached about any proposal regarding the Soryu and could not comment.

Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott has said he favors boosting strategic cooperation with Japan. For their part, Australia’s military planners are similarly enthusiastic about cooperation as a means of hedging against an over-reliance on the United States, people with knowledge of their thinking said.

ULTRA-QUIET

The Soryu’s ultra-quiet drivetrain could avoid a problem that makes Australia’s six current submarines prone to detection, said sources with knowledge of the discussions in Australia.

The Australian government has committed to building the A$40 billion ($37 billion) replacement for its Collins-class submarines at home. However, a government-commissioned report from U.S.-based think-tank Rand Corp found that Australia lacked enough engineers to design and build a vessel it said would be as complex as a space shuttle.

"The likely practical approach is that Australia would partner with a foreign partner company and government," the report published last year said.

Australian Defence Minister David Johnston met his Japanese counterpart, Itsunori Onodera, in Perth recently and the pair meet again in June in Tokyo along with foreign ministers. Abe will follow up with a trip to Australia in July, one of the sources in Tokyo said.

Johnston said this month he believed the Soryu was the best conventional submarine in the world. He has also said he expects Japan and Australia will work together on research in marine hydrodynamics as an initial area of cooperation while working toward a "framework agreement" on military technology.

It is possible that Australia could purchase submarine hulls from Germany or Sweden and then opt to buy Japanese drivetrains for the vessels, although that would add a layer of complexity and additional cost, officials said.

Participants in a joint-development deal could also include Britain's BAE Systems and state-owned Australian Submarine Corp, which maintains the nation's current fleet.

Australian Submarine Corp's head of strategy and communications, Sean Costello, said the ship-builder had hosted Japanese government officials at its shipyards in March 2013 but no technical discussions had yet taken place.

BAE spokesman Mark Ritson said the British firm was keen to play a major role in Australia's submarine program and was in regular contact with the Australian government.

In Japan, any submarine supply deal could face roadblocks.

Some senior officials in Japan's maritime self-defense forces are wary of any joint development that could risk a leak of sensitive information about the identifying "signature" of Japanese submarines, one official in Tokyo said.

However, exports would enable Japanese arms-makers to spread their costs over a bigger production base, making them more efficient. At the same time, Abe has pressed for a loosening of legal limits on Japan's military, including an end to a ban on helping allies under attack - though opinion polls show the Japanese public is divided on Abe's security policies.

The Soryu submarines have a range of more than 11,000 km (6,800 miles) and come armed with Harpoon missiles designed to hit enemy ships operating over the horizon. The export or transfer of such lethal technology would be a first in Japan and could face political opposition.

"It’s impossible for us to move quickly on this. It has to be a gradual cooperation," one Japanese official with knowledge of the discussions said.

(US$1 = 1.0815 Australian dollars)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Take it as poetic license, my friend. The artist was probably an ultra nationalist. Both our countries are not lacking in those type of people. But we have to be level headed. Just friendly , healthy rivalry.


Relax, i can understand coz our ppl draw another J20 vs F2 CG to fight back. (won't show here)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Nihonjin1051 said:


> (Reuters) - Japan will get the chance to pursue an unprecedented military export deal when its defense and foreign ministers meet their Australian counterparts in Tokyo next month.
> 
> Japan is considering selling submarine technology to Australia – perhaps even a fleet of fully engineered, stealthy vessels, according to Japanese officials. Sources on both sides say the discussions so far have encouraged a willingness to speed up talks.
> 
> Any agreement would take months to negotiate and remains far from certain, but even a deal for Japan to supply technology would likely run to billions of dollars and represent a major portion of Australia's overall $37 billion submarine program.
> 
> It would also be bound to turn heads in China.
> 
> Experts say a Japan-Australia deal would send a signal to Asia's emerging superpower of Japan's willingness, under nationalist Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, to export arms to a region wary of China's growing naval strength, especially its pursuit of territorial claims in the East and South China seas.
> 
> A deal would also help connect Japanese arms-makers like Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and Kawasaki Heavy Industries to the world market for big, sophisticated weaponry, a goal Abe sees as consistent with Japanese security.
> 
> Abe has eased decades-old restrictions on Japan's military exports and is looking to give its military a freer hand in conflicts by changing the interpretation of a pacifist constitution that dates back to Japan's defeat in World War Two.
> 
> "There’s a clear danger that aligning ourselves closely with Japan on a technology as sensitive as submarine technology would be read in China as a significant tightening in what they fear is a drift towards a Japan-Australia alliance," said Hugh White, a professor of strategic studies at the Australian National University. "It would be a gamble by Australia on where Japan is going to be 30 years from now."
> 
> Australia’s proposed fleet of submarines is at the core of its long-term defense strategy. Although Canberra will not begin replacing its Collins-class vessels until the 2030s, the design work could take a decade or more and each submarine could take about five years to build, according to industry analysts.
> 
> A final decision on the type and number of submarines Australia will build is expected to be made after a review due in March 2015.
> 
> Australian officials have expressed an interest in the silent-running diesel-electric propulsion systems used in Japan’s Soryu diesel submarines, built by Mitsubishi Heavy and Kawasaki Heavy. Those vessels would give Australia a naval force that could reach deep into the Indian Ocean.
> 
> More recently, Japanese military officials and lawmakers with an interest in defense policy have signaled a willingness to consider supplying a full version of the highly regarded Soryu to Australia if certain conditions can be met. These would include concluding a framework agreement on security policy with Canberra that would lock future Australian governments into an alliance with Japan, the officials said.
> 
> Mitsubishi Heavy had no comment. Kawasaki Heavy said it had not been approached about any proposal regarding the Soryu and could not comment.
> 
> Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott has said he favors boosting strategic cooperation with Japan. For their part, Australia’s military planners are similarly enthusiastic about cooperation as a means of hedging against an over-reliance on the United States, people with knowledge of their thinking said.
> 
> ULTRA-QUIET
> 
> The Soryu’s ultra-quiet drivetrain could avoid a problem that makes Australia’s six current submarines prone to detection, said sources with knowledge of the discussions in Australia.
> 
> The Australian government has committed to building the A$40 billion ($37 billion) replacement for its Collins-class submarines at home. However, a government-commissioned report from U.S.-based think-tank Rand Corp found that Australia lacked enough engineers to design and build a vessel it said would be as complex as a space shuttle.
> 
> "The likely practical approach is that Australia would partner with a foreign partner company and government," the report published last year said.
> 
> Australian Defence Minister David Johnston met his Japanese counterpart, Itsunori Onodera, in Perth recently and the pair meet again in June in Tokyo along with foreign ministers. Abe will follow up with a trip to Australia in July, one of the sources in Tokyo said.
> 
> Johnston said this month he believed the Soryu was the best conventional submarine in the world. He has also said he expects Japan and Australia will work together on research in marine hydrodynamics as an initial area of cooperation while working toward a "framework agreement" on military technology.
> 
> It is possible that Australia could purchase submarine hulls from Germany or Sweden and then opt to buy Japanese drivetrains for the vessels, although that would add a layer of complexity and additional cost, officials said.
> 
> Participants in a joint-development deal could also include Britain's BAE Systems and state-owned Australian Submarine Corp, which maintains the nation's current fleet.
> 
> Australian Submarine Corp's head of strategy and communications, Sean Costello, said the ship-builder had hosted Japanese government officials at its shipyards in March 2013 but no technical discussions had yet taken place.
> 
> BAE spokesman Mark Ritson said the British firm was keen to play a major role in Australia's submarine program and was in regular contact with the Australian government.
> 
> In Japan, any submarine supply deal could face roadblocks.
> 
> Some senior officials in Japan's maritime self-defense forces are wary of any joint development that could risk a leak of sensitive information about the identifying "signature" of Japanese submarines, one official in Tokyo said.
> 
> However, exports would enable Japanese arms-makers to spread their costs over a bigger production base, making them more efficient. At the same time, Abe has pressed for a loosening of legal limits on Japan's military, including an end to a ban on helping allies under attack - though opinion polls show the Japanese public is divided on Abe's security policies.
> 
> The Soryu submarines have a range of more than 11,000 km (6,800 miles) and come armed with Harpoon missiles designed to hit enemy ships operating over the horizon. The export or transfer of such lethal technology would be a first in Japan and could face political opposition.
> 
> "It’s impossible for us to move quickly on this. It has to be a gradual cooperation," one Japanese official with knowledge of the discussions said.
> 
> (US$1 = 1.0815 Australian dollars)


So now Japan is trying to become a Military Power like it was before World War II seems to me as good move

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

Price per ship?


----------



## Aepsilons

Zarvan said:


> So now Japan is trying to become a Military Power like it was before World War II seems to me as good move



Something like that. 


ViXuyen said:


> Price per ship?



A Soryu-Class is worth 540 million USD per sub.

@ViXuyen ,

Here is a Soryu Class:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ViXuyen

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Something like that.
> 
> 
> A Soryu-Class is worth *540 million USD* per sub.


Export price might be higher than that, right? If the export price is $540; that's about the same price as the Amur-class submarine.

I think Japan will be one of our weapon suppliers other than the Russian starting in the 2020's.


----------



## Aepsilons

ViXuyen said:


> Export price might be higher than that, right? If the export price is $540; that's about the same price as the Amur-class submarine.
> 
> I think Japan will be one of our weapon suppliers other than the Russian starting in the 2020's.



This will be the first Japan will export any of our submarines for use in foreign militaries. For export price, it should be around 540-545 million USD. The Aussies are serious on their submarine acquisition program and our two countries' defense ministers are meeting this month. 

As for Vietnam, i believe that there are future possibilities !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> Relax, i can understand coz our ppl draw another J20 vs F2 CG to fight back. (won't show here)



There is no doubt of the sophistication and power of Chinese military hardware.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

Nihonjin1051 said:


> This will be the first Japan will export any of our submarines for use in foreign militaries. For export price, it should be around 540-545 million USD. The Aussies are serious on their submarine acquisition program and our two countries' defense ministers are meeting this month.
> 
> As for Vietnam, i believe that there are future possibilities !


I doubt that the export price is $545 million USD. However, if Japan is willing to sell at a friendly price of $545 million usd; Viet Nam is definitely looking forward to buy it because our Navy is looking at the Amur-class submarines and the Amur submarine is around $500 million usd


----------



## Aepsilons

ViXuyen said:


> I doubt that the export price is $545 million USD. However, if Japan is willing to sell at a friendly price of $545 million usd; Viet Nam is definitely looking forward to buy it because our Navy is looking at the Amur-class submarines and the Amur submarine is around $500 million usd



I think that the Amur class would be a much better purchase for the Vietnamese, realistically speaking. The Amur class as it is already an export version for the Russian Navy's Lada class of subs. Currently, the Japan MSDF is the sole owner and operator of our Soryu Class, and the Liberal Democratic Party will need to convince members in Parliament to allow export sales of this sub. The opposition claim that exporting of such machines carries a risk because it will allow foreign militaries to identify signals of Soryu class subs. But in my opinion, such is a trait of a myopic viewpoint.

I can understand some of our politicians' opposition since this will be the first japanese military sales export since the end of the pacific war. I'm sure when these hurdles are addressed, we can see more military sales and even defense cooperation with other friendly countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

cnleio said:


> Relax, i can understand coz our ppl draw another J20 vs F2 CG to fight back. (won't show here)


Yea, NATO copied F-35 by looking at J20. Chinese tech is so advanced and ahead of its time that F-35 doesn't have the components the Chinese J20 has. F-35 is just bare empy copy of the J20

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

atatwolf said:


> Yea, NATO copied F-35 by looking at J20. Chinese tech is so advanced and ahead of its time that F-35 doesn't have the components the Chinese J20 has. F-35 is just bare empy copy of the J20


Don't copy my former comment, wolf. Let the time to prove whether F-35 will become dead F-117, there'r ways to catch it on the sky when F35 face Russia or China air-defense system.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## atatwolf

cnleio said:


> Don't copy my former comment, wolf. Let the time to prove whether F-35 will become dead F-117, there'r ways to catch it on the sky when F35 face Russia or China air-defense system.


Are you bipolar or just being Chinese? In case of war the Chinese J20 will be shot down by F35 before it can get even near. J20 might look the same as F-35 but it is completely missing the tech that makes it superior. Chinese just show off with paper tigers. A real regional power doesn't need to do that. I never see US show off for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

atatwolf said:


> Are you bipolar or just being Chinese? In case of war the Chinese J20 will be shot down by F35 before it can get even near. J20 might look the same as F-35 but it is completely missing the tech that makes it superior. Chinese just show off with paper tigers. A real regional power doesn't need to do that. I never see US show off for example.



Objectively, a 2009 leak of F35 program was said to have contributed to the J20 program. Lockheed Martin and Cyberwarefare specialists employed by the US have traced the hacking back to China. Whether this remains true or not, there is no doubt to the fact that China is in need of countermeasures to address the threat of the F-35s. 

The problem with the J20 is that , as it stands, remains a prototype. The F-35s are operational . In fact, Japan has already ordered 42 to be included into the arsenal of the JASDF. With another 30-40 of the F-35B variant for use in the JMSDF. 
We will have operational F-35s in our arsenal even before the P.R.C can have the J-20 in its inventory. 

This , of course, does not include the unreleased number of US F-35As and F-35Bs to be stationed in Japan and South Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

atatwolf said:


> Are you bipolar or just being Chinese? In case of war the Chinese J20 will be shot down by F35 before it can get even near. J20 might look the same as F-35 but it is completely missing the tech that makes it superior. Chinese just show off with paper tigers. A real regional power doesn't need to do that. I never see US show off for example.


I misunderstand what Chinese show off J20 ? Just tell enough about F35 shoot down J20 blablabla... in here, didn't u ? I have said the time will give the answer between F35 and J20, i don't wanna talk more about un-happened thing.

Is F35 much better than F22 fighter ? As far as i know F22 also crashed thrice in America due to design issues, the time told the truth there's no any perfect fighter here. Was F117 ever a secret weapon before shot down ? the time also told the truth there's no super-aircraft, the ppl will find ways to anti-stealth. Did RQ-170 caught by Iran? the time finally told the truth GPS is not safety, the ppl has found ways to disturb GPS signal. Who has above tech ?

Did u know the detail specification of J20 ? AESA radar ? Jet engine ? If no, pls shut up.

BTW J20 will close prototype test and turn into mass production, Chinese never compare J20 with F35 it's not our design aim, our target is the F22. Whatever u believe or not, PLAAF will equip J20 fighters before 2020.

Keep going on F35, i just drinking my tea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tranquilium

This is almost an exact copy of the wikipedia page. You may need to include the links to the page:

Type 90 Kyū-maru - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And you forgot a key section:

*Manufacturing cost*
The Type 90 has an approximate unit cost of 790 million Japanese yen or approximately 7.4 million US dollars at 2008 exchange rates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pigtaker

trident2010 said:


> Okie dokie citizen of copying nation. Be happy with you cheap stolen sub-standard junk ..lol


of course we are happy, those cheap sub-standard junk makes un No 2 economy in the wolrd and hold the world's largest foreing reserves. a achivement indians could only daydreams. do you have problem with that?

save your sub-sahara style of incompetence whinning.


----------



## MightyDragon

atatwolf said:


> Are you bipolar or just being Chinese? In case of war the Chinese J20 will be shot down by F35 before it can get even near. J20 might look the same as F-35 but it is completely missing the tech that makes it superior. Chinese just show off with paper tigers. A real regional power doesn't need to do that. I never see US show off for example.


F-35 should be a good attacker, but the main problem is many countries try to use this bulky and clumsy jet as an air superiority fighter...
I can only wish them the best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

MightyDragon said:


> F-35 should be a good attacker, but the main problem is many countries try to use this bulky and clumsy jet as an air superiority fighter...
> I can only wish them the best of luck


Why not F35 vs J31 ? Why ppl always ignore J31 prototype? 
This baby had flied for 2x years it's a good stealth aircraft at least also can hide 4x missils inside weapons bay. 2x RD-93 jet engines not bad from Mig-29.


----------



## Viet

@Hu Songshan

there are many Japanese threads opened by our new friend nihonjin. what do you think of merging them into one, two or three sticky threads:

navy, airforce, ground force, etc...

a better solution is creating a whole new section: Japan defence



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Something like that.
> 
> 
> A Soryu-Class is worth 540 million USD per sub.
> 
> @ViXuyen ,
> 
> Here is a Soryu Class:


hopefully Japan government changes the policy soon and allows export of modern weapons to friendly countries.
Vietnam needs more subs to counter Chinese surface fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

God save US defense industry now that Japan is getting into it


----------



## Oldman1

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Take it as poetic license, my friend. The artist was probably an ultra nationalist. Both our countries are not lacking in those type of people. But we have to be level headed. Just friendly , healthy rivalry.



Ah the picture war that the Chinese likes to boast about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Bastion-P said:


> If the past, *Vietnam was reluctant to participate in military exercises as we didn't want China to think that we would ally with any third party to fight them. *Although the principle of non-alliance is still there, things started to change from now on when our interest is violated by the aggressive China, an irresponsible super power. We are open to counter-measures to stop China's bullying.


we should scrap this peaceful thinking as soon as possible. it is a mistake.
Vietnam peaceful approach just encourages Chinese aggression.

we should invite America and Japan for joint naval fun games in the region.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> in future exercises, naval vessels from the Philippines and Vietnam could participate in this hypothetical humanitarian-based mission.


we do regularly with US navy on very small scale.


----------



## nomi007

*Mitsubishi ATD-X* will be peace of art will be better than many western and eastern 5th gen jets


----------



## GR!FF!N

If I remember correctly,Australia was extremely impressed seeing Soryu Class Subs(Me too).it'd be better if they pursue JV on next gen sub.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Viet said:


> @Hu Songshan
> 
> there are many Japanese threads opened by our new friend nihonjin. what do you think of merging them into one, two or three sticky threads:
> 
> navy, airforce, ground force, etc...
> 
> a better solution is creating a whole new section: Japan defence


Good idea, especially since we can expect a lot of Japanese military news the upcoming years. If Chinese have a section with their ragtag jets and tanks. Why can't Japanese have their own section?



> hopefully Japan government changes the policy soon and allows export of modern weapons to friendly countries.
> Vietnam needs more subs to counter Chinese surface fleet.


I hope so too. Turkey wanted to buy engine for our Altay Tank and even some tech for our upcoming TFX national fighter but because of restrictions of the Japanese government it didn't work out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Wow so when are you going to export to your allies


----------



## Aepsilons

@atatwolf and @GR!FF!N , 

We are expecting PM Abe to address the issue of military weapons ban to the Parliament. If it is ruled that the weapons ban may be lifted, then, we will see a significant change in Japanese strategy in regards to foreign powers. Japanese military technology will have a "boost" so to say in sales, which will fuel further R&D. Good to see so much optimism from our Indian and Turkish partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Zero_wing said:


> Wow so when are you going to export to your allies



In the coming future, my friend @Zero_wing !



Oldman1 said:


> Ah the picture war that the Chinese likes to boast about.



*....Tenno Heika Banzai ! *


----------



## Beast

Viet said:


> we should scrap this peaceful thinking as soon as possible. it is a mistake.
> Vietnam peaceful approach just encourages Chinese aggression.



VCP ban all anti China protest in vietnam. What do you think? Your VCP still remember China is her biggest trading partner and 300,000 PLA troops mass around guangxi area. Its good that VCP knows the limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pigtaker

Viet said:


> we should scrap this peaceful thinking as soon as possible. it is a mistake.
> Vietnam peaceful approach just encourages Chinese aggression.
> 
> we should invite America and Japan for joint naval fun games in the region.
> 
> 
> we do regularly with US navy on very small scale.


the higher you jump, the harder we hit you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr Second Back

pigtaker said:


> the higher you jump, the harder we hit you


You have no need to insult Vietnam too much. Small countries have small countries' way to live. On Japan's side, China plays an unchangable role or relation with Japan.


----------



## Soryu

Beast said:


> VCP ban all anti China protest in vietnam. What do you think? Your VCP still remember China is her biggest trading partner and 300,000 PLA troops mass around guangxi area. Its good that VCP knows the limit.


Aye, all Vietnamese media have news about China aggressive everyday, we made all step to against you in this confict. VCP keep bring more people visit Spratly Islands every year, bring more foreign reporter to near Paracel Islands to make clear China face.
Did Vietnamese govt need to fear you !? LOL 


pigtaker said:


> the higher you jump, the harder we hit you


Oh, burn more money if you can ...


----------



## GR!FF!N

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @atatwolf and @GR!FF!N ,
> 
> We are expecting PM Abe to address the issue of military weapons ban to the Parliament. If it is ruled that the weapons ban may be lifted, then, we will see a significant change in Japanese strategy in regards to foreign powers. Japanese military technology will have a "boost" so to say in sales, which will fuel further R&D. Good to see so much optimism from our Indian and Turkish partners.




well,I'm always enthusiast about Japanese tech and only yesterday saying that we should find a JV partner for a next gen Diesel Electric Sub,and I advocated for Japan(not France or Germany,who are the leaders of this tech).Indo-Japanese Friendship has limitless possibilities.while Japan has tech and money,we've manpower.we're expecting significant amount of Japanese investment in India.but it'd be great if we pursue JV in the field of defence sectors as well.together,Indo-Japan could become a formidable force in Asia,next to none.

@Hu Songshan @WebMaster

we should make a different section,or at least few sticky threads to discuss about Japan's weapons platform.could you guys can make any kind of arrangement to make that happen??when Russia can get a defence section,why not Japan??it'd be great if they get a "Japanese Section".

@Nihonjin1051

keep your good work bro.you may ask mod for a different section for Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peter

Don't know why China never learn from past history ...







Troops of the Eight-Nation Alliance in 1900.

Left to right: *Britain, United States, Australia, British India,
Germany, France, Austria-Hungary, Italy, Japan*


----------



## Soryu

Oldman1 said:


> Ah the picture war that the Chinese likes to boast about.


Nice CG video ...


----------



## Aepsilons

GR!FF!N said:


> well,I'm always enthusiast about Japanese tech and only yesterday saying that we should find a JV partner for a next gen Diesel Electric Sub,and I advocated for Japan(not France or Germany,who are the leaders of this tech).Indo-Japanese Friendship has limitless possibilities.while Japan has tech and money,we've manpower.we're expecting significant amount of Japanese investment in India.but it'd be great if we pursue JV in the field of defence sectors as well.together,Indo-Japan could become a formidable force in Asia,next to none.
> 
> @Hu Songshan @WebMaster
> 
> we should make a different section,or at least few sticky threads to discuss about Japan's weapons platform.could you guys can make any kind of arrangement to make that happen??when Russia can get a defence section,why not Japan??it'd be great if they get a "Japanese Section".
> 
> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> keep your good work bro.you may ask mod for a different section for Japan.



Hi @GR!FF!N , 

You know several years ago when I first came to the United States (my port of entry was through Los Angeles via Nagoya, Japan), the first thing that I did was to visit the cities in California with some of my then-classmates at University of California at Berkley. One of the cities we visited was San Diego, which is home to the United States Navy , and with my own eyes I was witness to the supreme military prowess of this country, this United States. I saw 3 carriers, and assorted number of DDGs , and frigates docked. I wished, then, that Japan would be able to field similar inventory in the future, and key to this is an enhanced Japanese military defense industry; and i think by opening Japan's doors to international market, this can help drive Japanese military R&D. 

As for India and Japan; I am positively optimistic that this century will hold limitless possibilities between Japan and India. India is the largest democracy in the world, and formidable global power that has the potential to be a force for stability and change in not only South Asia, but also in East Africa, and the Pacific. Last i remember, there were members of the keidenren who were talking of investing more into India. Currently, Japan has invested billions of dollars in China, namely we have production facilities in China, as we've outsourced many of our manufacturing arms there. As you know the situation between Japan and China is complex, and to mitigate financial loss in a contingency, it will be to Japan's interest to diversify its production arm by investing in more developing countries outside China. India has much man power, and good work ethic as seen in the Indian State of Gujarat, which under Narendra Modi's governorship, truly performed above other states; a whopping double digit growth. If Gujarat's performance can be replicated throughout India ! 

Yes, I also hope that the Mod @Web Master , and @Hu Songshan can consider opening a Japanese Defense section. It would be great! 


Respectfully Yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Second Back

I do suggest Vietnam member dont argue about China again. No use! Have you guys seen this Japanese guy insult China like Vietnamese? Admire Japanese warship? No use either. They have the poorest resource in the world and earthquake happen everyday! Frankly speaking, while Vietnam even cannot make a good rifle and must use Chinese old grandpa type 56 and Russian old grandpa AK47 weapon and now buy from Israel, and the GDP per capital even quite poorer than the 1.4 billion population China. Yes, Japanese guy do say some cooperation with Vietnam here, but from the deep of Japanese heart, what do they think about Vietnam? Absolutly, they will take "越南の颜面" into account. But a respectful country shouldnt like this. Whatever Vietnam regards China as the badest country in the World or not, everybody else still wants to keep a good cooperation with China and do buisness together. Yes, as the tendency now, after 20 years, Vietnam is still Vietnam, Japan is still Japan, whatever how hard Japan help Vietnam, nothing Changes.


----------



## pigtaker

Mr Second Back said:


> You have no need to insult Vietnam too much. Small countries have small countries' way to live. On Japan's side, China plays an unchangable role or relation with Japan.


Viets is famous for its ungrateful, treacherous, and evil nature in the long history. Don't being misled by its victim playing role now. Once it got any backup from other big country, it will show its crulety immediately. we have too many lessons in the past.

The only language viets recognize is power , nothing else. we have zero sympathy for whatever viet suffers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Mr Second Back said:


> I do suggest Vietnam member dont argue about China again. No use! Have you guys seen this Japanese guy insult China like Vietnamese? Admire Japanese warship? No use either. They have the poorest resource in the world and earthquake happen everyday! Frankly speaking, while Vietnam even cannot make a good rifle and must use Chinese old grandpa type 56 and Russian old grandpa AK47 weapon and now buy from Israel, and the GDP per capital even quite poorer than the 1.4 billion population China. Yes, Japanese guy do say some cooperation with Vietnam here, but from the deep of Japanese heart, what do they think about Vietnam? Absolutly, they will take "越南の颜面" into account. But a respectful country shouldnt like this. Whatever Vietnam regards China as the badest country in the World or not, everybody else still wants to keep a good cooperation with China and do buisness together. Yes, as the tendency now, after 20 years, Vietnam is still Vietnam, Japan is still Japan, whatever how hard Japan help Vietnam, nothing Changes.




あなたは、島の防衛戦略の詳細を読む必要がある
あなたは、領土保全についてもっと勉強する必要がありま.



pigtaker said:


> Viets is famous for its ungrateful, treacherous, and evil nature in the long history. Don't being misled by its victim playing role now. Once it got any backup from other big country, it will show its crulety immediately. we have too many lessons in the past.
> 
> The only language viets recognize is power , nothing else. we have zero sympathy for whatever viet suffers.





pigtaker said:


> ....only language viets recognize is power , nothing else. *we have zero sympathy for whatever viet suffers*.



_これは野蛮な話です_ !! [this is such barbaric talk]


----------



## Zero_wing

Nihonjin1051 said:


> In the coming future, my friend @Zero_wing !
> 
> 
> 
> *....Tenno Heika Banzai ! *




You guys are still not allow to export weapons or that lifting ban true


----------



## Aepsilons

Zero_wing said:


> You guys are still not allow to export weapons or that lifting ban true



The entire Article 9 of the Constitution is being reinterpreted, and if parliament approves , we will lift the ban. This is just one of the many changes that will manifest. Currently, government is interested in reinterpreting Article 9 to allow the Japan Self Defense Force to come to the aid of certain allied countries in the event of a contingency. Also, one thing that has been addressed is the issue of a 'First Strike' initiative. This has been addressed by parliament before and by the JSDF.


----------



## Soryu

pigtaker said:


> Viets is famous for its ungrateful, treacherous, and evil nature in the long history. Don't being misled by its victim playing role now. Once it got any backup from other big country, it will show its crulety immediately. we have too many lessons in the past.
> 
> The only language viets recognize is power , nothing else. we have zero sympathy for whatever viet suffers.


LOL, Did Chinese thought full with this !?
poor pig ...


----------



## Mr Second Back

Nihonjin1051 said:


> あなたは、島の防衛戦略の詳細を読む必要がある
> あなたは、領土保全についてもっと勉強する必要がありま.


It is not my subject in the university, and if having the chance, I will study that. BTW, I always think whatever a person or a country, he should work hard self first, not just cry and ask for help or support. It is Japan who makes "日本の光荣"! Not because other's 援助


----------



## antonius123

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The entire Article 9 of the Constitution is being reinterpreted, and if parliament approves , we will lift the ban. This is just one of the many changes that will manifest. Currently, government is interested in reinterpreting Article 9 to allow the Japan Self Defense Force to come to the aid of certain allied countries in the event of a contingency. Also, one thing that has been addressed is the issue of a 'First Strike' initiative. This has been addressed by parliament before and by the JSDF.



Interesting.

But how far Japan can sustain competition with China in term of weapon development, China will have budget more and more.


----------



## Aepsilons

antonius123 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> But how far Japan can sustain competition with China in term of weapon development, China will have budget more and more.



Currently, it can be sustained, and has the capacity to overpass. There is a Japanese business proverb , @antonius123 , "地平線上の目) which means = keep your eyes on the horizon.


----------



## Soryu

Soryu sub is good ..  
I know Japan want a new class power by fuel-cell, new sonar suit, and new heavy torpedo . Can you provide more info about that, @Nihonjin1051 !?


----------



## Aepsilons

Soryu said:


> Soryu sub is good ..
> I know Japan want a new class power by fuel-cell, new sonar suit, and new heavy torpedo . Can you provide more info about that, @Nihonjin1051 !?



ha ha, hence your username eh? @Soryu !


----------



## Aepsilons

I'm impressed with your ability to understand Nihonggo. [_Anata wa Nihon kenkyu no gakusei desu ka?_]

No doubt i do not disagree with you on issue of セルフヘルプ ! 

Looking forward to interacting with you further @Mr Second Back


----------



## Soryu

Nihonjin1051 said:


> ha ha, hence your username eh? @Soryu !


hell yeah ...


----------



## tranquilium

I don't get how would that "rattle" China. The issue with quality of Japan's military hardware aside, what exact is Australia's navy going to do? Protecting its trading route to China from China?


----------



## Oldman1

tranquilium said:


> I don't get how would that "rattle" China. The issue with quality of Japan's military hardware aside, what exact is Australia's navy going to do? Protecting its trading route to China from China?



Japan building up its military related industry by selling weapons to countries that are considered an enemy of China. Who knows, maybe even sell some to Taiwan which China has tried to prevent any submarines being sold to them. And if China were to go to war with the U.S., you can considered Australia as a participant of an alliance against China.


----------



## Peter

Oldman1 said:


> Japan building up its military related industry by selling weapons to countries that are considered an enemy of China. Who knows, maybe even sell some to Taiwan which China has tried to prevent any submarines being sold to them. And if China were to go to war with the U.S., you can considered Australia as a participant of an alliance against China.



I don't think China will ever dare to go to war against the U.S. (period).


----------



## Sasquatch

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Hi @GR!FF!N ,
> 
> You know several years ago when I first came to the United States (my port of entry was through Los Angeles via Nagoya, Japan), the first thing that I did was to visit the cities in California with some of my then-classmates at University of California at Berkley. One of the cities we visited was San Diego, which is home to the United States Navy , and with my own eyes I was witness to the supreme military prowess of this country, this United States. I saw 3 carriers, and assorted number of DDGs , and frigates docked. I wished, then, that Japan would be able to field similar inventory in the future, and key to this is an enhanced Japanese military defense industry; and i think by opening Japan's doors to international market, this can help drive Japanese military R&D.
> 
> As for India and Japan; I am positively optimistic that this century will hold limitless possibilities between Japan and India. India is the largest democracy in the world, and formidable global power that has the potential to be a force for stability and change in not only South Asia, but also in East Africa, and the Pacific. Last i remember, there were members of the keidenren who were talking of investing more into India. Currently, Japan has invested billions of dollars in China, namely we have production facilities in China, as we've outsourced many of our manufacturing arms there. As you know the situation between Japan and China is complex, and to mitigate financial loss in a contingency, it will be to Japan's interest to diversify its production arm by investing in more developing countries outside China. India has much man power, and good work ethic as seen in the Indian State of Gujarat, which under Narendra Modi's governorship, truly performed above other states; a whopping double digit growth. If Gujarat's performance can be replicated throughout India !
> 
> Yes, I also hope that the Mod @Web Master , and @Hu Songshan can consider opening a Japanese Defense section. It would be great!
> 
> 
> Respectfully Yours.



You will have to talk to Webmaster, until then post all the threads military wise related in the Japan military sticky.


----------



## Aepsilons

Hu Songshan said:


> You will have to talk to Webmaster, until then post all the threads military wise related in the Japan military sticky.



Sir @Hu Songshan , noted and I will do as recommended. Thank you.


----------



## visom

Welcome to PDF Nihonjin1051!

Regarding the pacifist constitution that Japan has to follow after WWII, what _exactly_ is the limit of the military size Japan can have? Your Navy fleet is already massive and consists of advanced technology, it seems like it alone can take on most armies.


----------



## Aepsilons

visom said:


> Welcome to PDF Nihonjin1051!
> 
> Regarding the pacifist constitution that Japan has to follow after WWII, what _exactly_ is the limit of the military size Japan can have? Your Navy fleet is already massive and consists of advanced technology, it seems like it alone can take on most armies.



As per our constitution, the defense expenditure of the Japan Self Defense Force is 1% of the GDP with a cap at 3%. Currently, Japan spends only 1% of our GDP on national defense; around $60 billion.

The total strength of the JSDF's branches: 1) JGSDF, 2) JASDF, and 3) JMSDF is at 246,000 with an additional 41,000 - 46,000 in the reserves. The Article 9 on our constitution does not put a limit to the number of personnel in the JSDF, limitation is based on the defense budget for the fiscal year.

In my opinion, the JSDF is modest in size. It has not reached its full capacity. In order to do so, Parliament must reinterpret Article 9 of the constitution, or, just simply rid it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

@Nihonjin1051 :

Japan Navy is a tremendously powerful with spending a tiny 1 per cent of GDP on defence.

Do you think this could increase substantially as Chinese builds a very powerful Navy as the years pass.


----------



## Aepsilons

Oldman1 said:


> Japan building up its military related industry by selling weapons to countries that are considered an enemy of China. *Who knows, maybe even sell some to Taiwan which China has tried to prevent any submarines being sold to them. * And if China were to go to war with the U.S., you can considered Australia as a participant of an alliance against China.



As you know, our relationship with Taiwan is very sensitive. The Japanese government does not maintain a 'One China Policy'. In fact, we neither acknowledge a 'One China Policy' or a 'One China, and One Taiwan Policy' as set in the 1972 Japan-PRC Joint Communique. Japan has special designs for Taiwan and we value our special relationship with the Taiwanese people and government. Do you know that Japan grants Taiwanese citizens visa extensions [this is very rare for Japan to do]. The only roadblock to Japanese military to military relations with Taiwan is the ban on military arms. If this ban is removed, there is no reason why Japanese military arms cannot be reviewed by interested foreign countries. Taiwan , of course, would not be prevented from acquiring goods.



UKBengali said:


> @Nihonjin1051 :
> 
> Japan Navy is a tremendously powerful with spending a tiny 1 per cent of GDP on defence.
> 
> Do you think this could increase substantially as Chinese builds a very powerful Navy as the years pass.



If we were to increase our national defense expenditure to 3%, then our defense spending would be at $180 Billion. And this is allowed as per our constitutional mandate. Recently my country passed a decision to procure $281 Billion worth of military hardware and technology transfer. 

In regards to Chinese response, well, it would be their best interest to prevent gaps in strengths and weaknesses. Failure to do so would be a parvenou-like failure in defense policy.


----------



## tranquilium

Oldman1 said:


> Japan building up its military related industry by selling weapons to countries that are considered an enemy of China. Who knows, maybe even sell some to Taiwan which China has tried to prevent any submarines being sold to them. And if China were to go to war with the U.S., you can considered Australia as a participant of an alliance against China.



This argument doesn't make sense at all:
1. US sells weapons to China's competition all the time and it is better quality AND lower price than the Japan counterpart.
2. The limitation on Japanese military industry has nothing to do with China and everything to do with US, I don't see how this will change things.
3. We have zero disputes and China is Australia's biggest trading partner by a wide margin and consist of 20% of Australia's total export. Why would Australia be an enemy of China?


----------



## Aepsilons

Soryu said:


> hell yeah ...



A little bit of history! Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force has the predisposition to naming current vessels after vessels that were part of the Imperial Japanese Navy. In fact, most of our current destroyers, destroyer escorts are named after famous destroyers or carriers in the Imperial Navy. 

Also, the world 'Soryu' means 'Blue Dragon' in Japanese. The Soryu - class of submarines was named after the Soryu class of aircraft carriers that served in the Imperial Japanese Navy. There were two Soryu-class aircraft carriers in the Imperial Navy, the IJS Hiryu and the IJS Soryu

These two carriers were part of the Imperial Japanese Navy's Combined Fleet that struck Pearl Harbor. These two, in addition to the Kaga and Akagi, heralded modern carrier warfare. 














tranquilium said:


> This argument doesn't make sense at all:
> 1. US sells weapons to China's competition all the time and it is better quality AND lower price than the Japan counterpart.
> 2. The limitation on Japanese military industry has nothing to do with China and everything to do with US, I don't see how this will change things.
> 3. We have zero disputes and China is Australia's biggest trading partner by a wide margin and consist of 20% of Australia's total export. Why would Australia be an enemy of China?



The Australians are very wise in their foreign policy. They are courting Japanese military hardware transfer and keen interest to purchase our military hardware. At the same time, touting that 'China and Japan are the best friends of Australia'. They are very wise , very Machiavellian in leadership.


----------



## Oldman1

tranquilium said:


> This argument doesn't make sense at all:
> 1. US sells weapons to China's competition all the time and it is better quality AND lower price than the Japan counterpart.
> 2. The limitation on Japanese military industry has nothing to do with China and everything to do with US, I don't see how this will change things.
> 3. We have zero disputes and China is Australia's biggest trading partner by a wide margin and consist of 20% of Australia's total export. Why would Australia be an enemy of China?



1. We don't sell diesel/electric boats while Japan has such capability to build one.
2. The limitations was imposed because of what happened in WW2. But that don't mean they can't change it. Look at the Germany and its military force.
3. Why was Australia at war with Japan in WW2 even though they attacked the U.S.? You tell me how alliances work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Oldman1 said:


> 1. We don't see diesel/electric boats while Japan has such capability to build one.
> 2. The limitations was imposed because of what happened in WW2. But that don't mean they can't change it. Look at the Germany and its military force.
> 3. Why was Australia at war with Japan in WW2 even though they attacked the U.S.? You tell me how alliances work.



A response to #3,

@Oldman1 ,

Indeed the Australians have every right to ally themselves with the United States and maintain their special strategic partnership. It was only some 70 years ago when the Imperial Navy made air bombings on Sydney and key military installations in Northern Australia. If the United States Navy and Marines did not challenge the Imperial Japanese Navy and Imperial Japanese Army in Guadalcanal, then most likely Japan would have conducted a naval and land invasion of Australia. After the Imperial forces were ejected from Guadalcanal, and after the Turk Island campaign, Australia was truly saved. Strategically speaking, Australia is vulnerable to attack from the great powers in Asia. They lack any solid submarine fleet , tho they do have a 'decent' ASW capability. Concurrently, it is to their interest to maintain strong links with the USN, and even the JMSDF, which can provide assistance to their forces.

Australia only has 2 geopolitical concerns on basis of proximity: 1) PRC and 2) Indonesia.
















*Joint Statement from the Japan-U.S.-Australia Defense Ministers Meeting *

Release No: NR-270-14
May 30, 2014

Japanese Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera, U.S. Secretary of Defense Chuck Hagel, and Australian Defence Minister David Johnston held trilateral defense ministerial talks in Singapore on May 30 on the margins of the IISS Shangri-La Dialogue. This was the fourth meeting of its kind among the three nations’ top defense officials.

The defense ministers exchanged views on the regional security situation, including major threats to regional stability such as North Korea. They reaffirmed the importance of working together to build a rules-based regional architecture that supports the peaceful resolution of disputes. On North Korea, they underscored their concern that North Korea’s provocative behavior undermines the stability of the entire region and urged North Korea to take concrete steps toward its denuclearization. In discussing maritime security, the ministers underscored their shared interest in the maintenance of peace and stability; respect for international law and unimpeded lawful commerce; and upholding freedom of navigation and overflight in the East China and South China Seas. They also expressed their strong opposition to the use of coercion or force to unilaterally alter the status quo in the East China and South China Seas. They called on claimants to refrain from actions that could increase tensions to clarify and pursue claims in accordance with international law, including the 1982 United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS); and they reaffirmed their support for the rights of claimants to seek peaceful resolution of disputes, including through legal mechanisms, such as arbitration, under the convention. They also called for ASEAN and China to reach early agreement on a meaningful Code of Conduct in the South China Sea.

The Japanese and Australian defense ministers reaffirmed that their alliances with the United States are essential to peace and security in the region and reaffirmed the importance of strong U.S. engagement in the Asia-Pacific region, and they underscored their strong support for the U.S. rebalance. In this sense, the Japanese and U.S. defense ministers confirmed close collaboration in revising the Guidelines for Japan-U.S. Defense Cooperation and decided to share updates with the Australian Defence Minister and other regional allies. The U.S. and Australian Defense ministers welcomed and supported Japan’s recent efforts to play a greater role in regional and global security, including through examining the relations between the right of collective self-defense and constitution as well as adopting the new principles on transfer of defense equipment and technology.

The defense ministers affirmed the value of multilateral coordination in response to regional crises, and noted the excellent cooperation surrounding the international response to Typhoon Haiyan in the Philippines and the search and rescue operation for the missing Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 in the southern Indian Ocean involving 26 countries including Malaysia and China. The defense ministers confirmed that the three countries will continue to enhance practical trilateral cooperation and welcomed the trilateral exercise Cope North conducted in Guam in February 2014. They also welcomed the Republic of Korea’s participation in the humanitarian assistance and disaster relief portion of the training for the first time this year.

The defense ministers confirmed their commitment to continued trilateral cooperation in defense capacity-building, especially in Southeast Asia and Oceania. They also shared the intention to closely coordinate and cooperate in the fields of regional humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (HA/DR) and maritime security together with other regional countries. The defense ministers affirmed the value of frameworks such as the ASEAN Defense Ministers Meeting (ADMM) Plus in helping to coordinate regional maritime and disaster relief training. Noting the importance of ASEAN the ministers from Australia and the U.S. expressed their intention to support Japan's leadership with Laos to develop practical military-to-military cooperation in the HA/DR field through the ADMM-Plus HA/DR working group.

The defense ministers reaffirmed their strategic goals for trilateral cooperation and pledged to further enhance trilateral defense cooperation. Building on these strategic goals, the defense ministers decided to develop the action plan to promote a dynamic and flexible trilateral defense relationship in order to enhance the security and prosperity of the region.







Defense.gov News Release: Joint Statement from the Japan-U.S.-Australia Defense Ministers Meeting


----------



## tranquilium

Nihonjin1051 said:


> A little bit of history! Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force has the predisposition to naming current vessels after vessels that were part of the Imperial Japanese Navy. In fact, most of our current destroyers, destroyer escorts are named after famous destroyers or carriers in the Imperial Navy.
> 
> Also, the world 'Soryu' means 'Blue Dragon' in Japanese. The Soryu - class of submarines was named after the Soryu class of aircraft carriers that served in the Imperial Japanese Navy. There were two Soryu-class aircraft carriers in the Imperial Navy, the IJS Hiryu and the IJS Soryu
> 
> These two carriers were part of the Imperial Japanese Navy's Combined Fleet that struck Pearl Harbor. These two, in addition to the Kaga and Akagi, heralded modern carrier warfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australians are very wise in their foreign policy. They are courting Japanese military hardware transfer and keen interest to purchase our military hardware. At the same time, touting that 'China and Japan are the best friends of Australia'. They are very wise , very Machiavellian in leadership.



Australians are free to do whatever it was deemed to be appropriate for their nation interest. They got a long coast line and neighbors with disputes, so it would only make sense that they try to strengthen their naval force. I am still not getting how this would involve China, considering this has nothing to do with China.


----------



## Aepsilons

tranquilium said:


> Australians are free to do whatever it was deemed to be appropriate for their nation interest. They got a long coast line and neighbors with disputes, so it would only make sense that they try to strengthen their naval force. I am still not getting how this would involve China, considering this has nothing to do with China.



^ Please read my previous post.


----------



## Aepsilons

１ / ２ [自衛隊は必要です] 海上自衛隊 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

I also wanted to share this old navy hymn, it was the anthem of the Imperial Japanese Navy.


*軍艦行進曲*

The composer was Tokichi Setoguchi, circa 1897.








Nihonjin1051 said:


> I also wanted to share this old navy hymn, it was the anthem of the Imperial Japanese Navy.
> 
> 
> *軍艦行進曲*
> 
> The composer was Tokichi Setoguchi, circa 1897.




This hymn was very popular for veterans who served in the Imperial Japanese Navy. I remember this hymn very well; namely because my grandfather served in the IJN. Everytime during military parades or veteran events they played this, it was an emotional one for him. 

Here is the vocal with it as well. Beautiful hymn , too.


軍艦行進曲 "Warship March" with English translation - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

25th year of review. A focus on the JMSDF.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Ｎｅｗ　ｃｌａｓｓ　ＤＤＨ－１８３　ＩＺＵＭＯ*

*



*
*Launching a newly-built Soryu Class Submarine !*


----------



## Aepsilons

Let's put also focus on the Japan Coast Guard!



--------------
*Japan Coast Guard*

Comprising about 12,000 personnel, it is under the oversight of the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism, and is responsible for the protection the coast-lines of Japan. It was founded in 1948.

The duty of the JCG is to ensure security and safety at sea.This provided through the following services:


Maritime patrol – patrols Japan's territorial seas and Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ) of (12–200 nautical miles out from the shore which is approximately 4,470,000 km2).
Countermeasures against Smuggling and Illegal Immigration
Countermeasures against Piracy (Regional Cooperation Agreement on Combating Piracy and Armed Robbery against Ships in Asia-ReCAAP)
Counter Terrorism
Security against Maritime Conflict – includes the Special Guard Team
Surveillance of Illegal Operations by Foreign Fishing Vessels
Countermeasures against Suspicious Vessels and/or Spy Ships
Dealing with Unlawful Acts by Foreign Oceanographic Research Vessels
Patrolling and Guarding the Waters near the disputed Senkaku Islands, Takeshima, and the Northern Territories

Search and rescue
Hydrographic and oceanographic surveying
Maritime traffic management

*Organizational Regions*

Headquartered in Tokyo, the JCG has divided the nation into eleven regions to facilitate its coast guard operations. Each region maintains a Regional Coast Guard Headquarters, under which there are various Coast Guard Offices, Coast Guard Stations, Air Stations, Hydrographic Observatory, and Traffic Advisory Service Centers.








Reference: Wikipedia, Japan Coast Guard


----------



## VietHome

Mr Second Back said:


> I do suggest Vietnam member dont argue about China again. No use! Have you guys seen this Japanese guy insult China like Vietnamese? Admire Japanese warship? No use either. They have the poorest resource in the world and earthquake happen everyday! Frankly speaking, while Vietnam even cannot make a good rifle and must use Chinese old grandpa type 56 and Russian old grandpa AK47 weapon and now buy from Israel, and the GDP per capital even quite poorer than the 1.4 billion population China. Yes, Japanese guy do say some cooperation with Vietnam here, but from the deep of Japanese heart, what do they think about Vietnam? Absolutly, they will take "越南の颜面" into account. But a respectful country shouldnt like this. Whatever Vietnam regards China as the badest country in the World or not, everybody else still wants to keep a good cooperation with China and do buisness together. Yes, as the tendency now, after 20 years, Vietnam is still Vietnam, Japan is still Japan, whatever how hard Japan help Vietnam, nothing Changes.


You are wrong about this. Vietnam had self-produced everything from rife to canon to missiles for years. You are behind the times and behind in news. Vietnam has started building gunboats and small missile ships locally. China has a lot of people but the GDP per capita is far behind Japan. Cooperating with Japan and their larger ally, the US is the way to counter China's threat. You are overestimate how much influence PRC has the in the world. Japan helps Vietnam is to help itself since Japan doesn't want to see the shipping lifeline that is the SCS under Chinese control. China wants to control the SCS to put Japan under its influence and to control Asia Pacific, that much is clear.


----------



## Zero_wing

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The entire Article 9 of the Constitution is being reinterpreted, and if parliament approves , we will lift the ban. This is just one of the many changes that will manifest. Currently, government is interested in reinterpreting Article 9 to allow the Japan Self Defense Force to come to the aid of certain allied countries in the event of a contingency. Also, one thing that has been addressed is the issue of a 'First Strike' initiative. This has been addressed by parliament before and by the JSDF.



Well i saw clips of people trying to do that in the floor in the Japanese parliament but some are really aganist it even try to take the mic from the preson speaking anyway chinese imperials are making moves time to secure our territories i hope they get that done


----------



## visom

Not exactly current news but something interesting I've just read. This was from the list of most unusual weapons created.

Submarine Aircraft Carriers


View gallery

.




Japanese Navy

At the height of World War II, the Imperial Japanese Navy commissioned a series of Sen Toku I-400 class submarines. These subs were large enough to carry three Aichi M6A Seiran aircraft underwater, surface, launch the planes, and then dive again. The submarines were also equipped with torpedoes.

A total of three of them were completed.

6. Kaiten Torpedoes





Kaiten torpedoes were built by the Imperial Japanese Navy and were in service between 1944 and 1945. These torpedoes were manned and were a variant of the suicide weapons that Japan resorted to towards the end of the war. The torpedoes were launched from submarines and the pilots of the torpedoes could steer the weapons as necessary to inflict maximum damage against an enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

@visom 

If you're interested in the Imperial Japanese Navy, I recommend this website to you. Its for all who interested in the Nihon Kaigun [Imperial Japanese Navy].


Nihon Kaigun


----------



## Mr Second Back

VietHome said:


> You are wrong about this. Vietnam had self-produced everything from rife to canon to missiles for years. You are behind the times and behind in news. Vietnam has started building gunboats and small missile ships locally. China has a lot of people but the GDP per capita is far behind Japan. Cooperating with Japan and their larger ally, the US is the way to counter China's threat. You are overestimate how much influence PRC has the in the world. Japan helps Vietnam is to help itself since Japan doesn't want to see the shipping lifeline that is the SCS under Chinese control. China wants to control the SCS to put Japan under its influence and to control Asia Pacific, that much is clear.


Which one is easier? To make every Japanese or Vietnamese people have enough food or to make every Chinese people have enough food and Money? The GDP per capital of Japan is over China is a very nature thing, while for Vietnam, another story.


----------



## Mr Second Back

VietHome said:


> You are wrong about this. Vietnam had self-produced everything from rife to canon to missiles for years. You are behind the times and behind in news. Vietnam has started building gunboats and small missile ships locally. China has a lot of people but the GDP per capita is far behind Japan. Cooperating with Japan and their larger ally, the US is the way to counter China's threat. You are overestimate how much influence PRC has the in the world. Japan helps Vietnam is to help itself since Japan doesn't want to see the shipping lifeline that is the SCS under Chinese control. China wants to control the SCS to put Japan under its influence and to control Asia Pacific, that much is clear.


There arent too much countries in the World that is able to have a military making system, even India, much bigger and stronger than Vietnam, still is using "international brand" weapon. Vietnam soldiers used type 56 or Ak47 Before, now begin to buy the Tar-21 from Israel. I dont mean Vietnam cannot build some parts, but according to Vietnam's Tech and ability, presently, nope.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Mashu Class*

The Mashu class are part of the JMSDF's auxiliary replenishment fleet. There are currently 2 ships in this class, the JDS Mashu and the JDS Omi. Both have a displacement tonnage of 25,000. 





JDS Mashu





JDS Mashu

-------------





JDS Omi


----------



## CN.Black

tranquilium said:


> This argument doesn't make sense at all:
> 1. US sells weapons to China's competition all the time and it is better quality AND lower price than the Japan counterpart.
> 2. The limitation on Japanese military industry has nothing to do with China and everything to do with US, I don't see how this will change things.
> 3. We have zero disputes and China is Australia's biggest trading partner by a wide margin and consist of 20% of Australia's total export. Why would Australia be an enemy of China?


 Because Australian people are Angle-Saxons.USA+UK+Canada+Australia+NesZealand=The ghost of British Empire.They are united to prevent us from get our honor back.And Angle-Saxons want to rule this planet forever,just like what they have been doing in the past 200 years.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Towada Class*


There are 3 ships in the Towada Class, which are part of the auxiliary support fleet. The ships in this class are the JDS Hamana, the JDS Tokiwa and the JDS Towada. They all have a displacement of 15,000 tonnes.






JDS Tokiwa






JDS Hamana







JDS Towada (in the foreground)


----------



## Aepsilons

*Anti-piracy operations*


The seas off the coast of Somalia and the Gulf of Aden form an important sea line of communication, tying together Asia and Europe. Every year, around 20,000 ships pass through, including approximately 2,000 vessels related to Japan.

The important ocean area of the Gulf of Aden has in recent years seen the expansion of harm caused by pirates.

In response to these circumstances, Japan has taken measures such as guarding commercial ships by means of escort vessels and maintaining an Anti-Piracy Measures Law based on maritime defense. 

Two escort vessels are deployed to the Gulf of Aden to convoy ships, with one positioned at the front of the escorted ship and the other at the back. A course of approximately 900km can be covered in this way over a period of about one and a half days.
P-3C patrol planes carry out patrols in the skies above the Gulf of Aden. Whenever these planes detect suspicious ships, etc., they provide information to the escort vessels, other nations' military vessels, and all private merchant ships navigating the area.

Escort activities in accordance with the Anti-Piracy Measures Law were commenced in 2009, and since then it has become possible to escort not only Japan-related ships but all vessels.

*Source: *Japan Ministry of Defense



*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Anti Piracy Task Force - Japan Maritime Self Defense Force*









































*【海外派遣】 海賊から船舶を守れ！JSDF counter piracy activity!*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*ソマリア沖・アデン湾における海賊対処の概要*


ソマリア沖・アデン湾の海域は、年間約2000隻の日本関係船舶が通行するなど、日本の暮らしを支える重要な海上交通路ですが、近年この海域では、機関銃やロケット・ランチャーなどで武装した海賊による事案が多発・急増しています。

自衛隊は海賊対処法に基づき、派遣海賊対処行動水上部隊（護衛艦2隻）を派遣し、この海域を通行する船舶の護衛を実施するとともに、広大 な海域における海賊対処をより効果的に行うため、派遣海賊対処行動航空隊（固定翼哨戒機2機）を現地（ジブチ共和国）に派遣して海賊の監視警戒を実施して います。
2011（平成23）年6月からは、派遣海賊対処行動航空隊を効率的かつ効果的に運用するため、ジブチ国際空港北西地区に活動拠点を整備 し、活動拠点を運用しています。 また、海賊対処行動の本格化にともない、ジブチ政府や諸外国部隊・機関などとの現地における連絡調整業務が増大したことに対応するため、12（同24）年 7月にジブチ現地調整所を新編しました。












*警戒・護衛について*

*



*

現在派遣されている２隻の護衛艦は、アデン湾を往復しながら民間船舶を護衛しています。
護衛方法としては、まずアデン湾の東西に一か所ずつ定められた集合地点において、護衛の対象となる民間船舶の受け入れ作業を行います。
アデン湾を護衛船団が航行する際には、船団の前後を護衛艦が守り、護衛艦に搭載された哨戒ヘリコプターも、上空から船団の周囲を監視しています。
このように昼夜を問わず船団の安全確保に万全を期しつつ、アデン湾約900kmを2日ほどかけて通過していきます。
また、護衛艦には8名の海上保安官が同乗し、必要に応じて、司法警察活動ができるよう、自衛隊は海上保安庁と協力して活動しています。
2013（平成25）年4月30日現在で、3,068隻が、護衛艦に守られて、1隻も海賊の被害をこうむることなく、安全にアデン湾を通過しています。

なお、風浪が小さく海賊の活動海域が拡大する非モンスーン期（3月～5月、9月～11月）においては、護衛航路を東方へ約200km延長して護衛活動を行っています。

ジブチ共和国に活動拠点を置く哨戒機（P-3C）も、日本の面積に匹敵するほど広大なアデン湾を、優れた航続力を発揮して警戒監視を行っています。
ジ ブチを飛び立ったP-3Cは、アデン湾を航行する無数の船舶の中に、不審な船舶がいないかどうか確認作業を行っています。同時に、護衛活動に従事する護衛 艦や他国の艦艇、そして周囲を航行する民間船舶に対し情報提供を行い、また、求めがあればただちに周囲が安全かどうか確認するなどの対応をとっています。
2機のP-3Cを派遣している自衛隊は、同様に哨戒機を派遣している各国と協調しつつ、ほぼ連日にわたり警戒監視活動を行っています。
自衛隊のP-3Cが収集した情報は、常時、海賊対処に従事する米国などの各国派遣部隊や関係機関と共有され、海賊行為の抑止や、海賊船と疑われる船舶の武装解除といった成果に大きく寄与しています。
09（同 21）年6月に任務を開始して以来、13（同25）年4月30日現在で飛行回数は887回を数え、のべ飛行時間は約6,880時間に及んでいます。識別作 業を行った船舶は約7万100隻であり、周囲を航行する船舶や、海賊対処に取り組む諸外国に情報の提供を行った回数は約7,700回となっています。
*


*
*Reference: Japan Ministry of Defense
*


----------



## MarveL

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *ソマリア沖・アデン湾における海賊対処の概要*
> 
> 
> ソマリア沖・アデン湾の海域は、年間約2000隻の日本関係船舶が通行するなど、日本の暮らしを支える重要な海上交通路ですが、近年この海域では、機関銃やロケット・ランチャーなどで武装した海賊による事案が多発・急増しています。
> 
> 自衛隊は海賊対処法に基づき、派遣海賊対処行動水上部隊（護衛艦2隻）を派遣し、この海域を通行する船舶の護衛を実施するとともに、広大 な海域における海賊対処をより効果的に行うため、派遣海賊対処行動航空隊（固定翼哨戒機2機）を現地（ジブチ共和国）に派遣して海賊の監視警戒を実施して います。
> 2011（平成23）年6月からは、派遣海賊対処行動航空隊を効率的かつ効果的に運用するため、ジブチ国際空港北西地区に活動拠点を整備 し、活動拠点を運用しています。 また、海賊対処行動の本格化にともない、ジブチ政府や諸外国部隊・機関などとの現地における連絡調整業務が増大したことに対応するため、12（同24）年 7月にジブチ現地調整所を新編しました。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *警戒・護衛について*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 現在派遣されている２隻の護衛艦は、アデン湾を往復しながら民間船舶を護衛しています。
> 護衛方法としては、まずアデン湾の東西に一か所ずつ定められた集合地点において、護衛の対象となる民間船舶の受け入れ作業を行います。
> アデン湾を護衛船団が航行する際には、船団の前後を護衛艦が守り、護衛艦に搭載された哨戒ヘリコプターも、上空から船団の周囲を監視しています。
> このように昼夜を問わず船団の安全確保に万全を期しつつ、アデン湾約900kmを2日ほどかけて通過していきます。
> また、護衛艦には8名の海上保安官が同乗し、必要に応じて、司法警察活動ができるよう、自衛隊は海上保安庁と協力して活動しています。
> 2013（平成25）年4月30日現在で、3,068隻が、護衛艦に守られて、1隻も海賊の被害をこうむることなく、安全にアデン湾を通過しています。
> 
> なお、風浪が小さく海賊の活動海域が拡大する非モンスーン期（3月～5月、9月～11月）においては、護衛航路を東方へ約200km延長して護衛活動を行っています。
> 
> ジブチ共和国に活動拠点を置く哨戒機（P-3C）も、日本の面積に匹敵するほど広大なアデン湾を、優れた航続力を発揮して警戒監視を行っています。
> ジ ブチを飛び立ったP-3Cは、アデン湾を航行する無数の船舶の中に、不審な船舶がいないかどうか確認作業を行っています。同時に、護衛活動に従事する護衛 艦や他国の艦艇、そして周囲を航行する民間船舶に対し情報提供を行い、また、求めがあればただちに周囲が安全かどうか確認するなどの対応をとっています。
> 2機のP-3Cを派遣している自衛隊は、同様に哨戒機を派遣している各国と協調しつつ、ほぼ連日にわたり警戒監視活動を行っています。
> 自衛隊のP-3Cが収集した情報は、常時、海賊対処に従事する米国などの各国派遣部隊や関係機関と共有され、海賊行為の抑止や、海賊船と疑われる船舶の武装解除といった成果に大きく寄与しています。
> 09（同 21）年6月に任務を開始して以来、13（同25）年4月30日現在で飛行回数は887回を数え、のべ飛行時間は約6,880時間に及んでいます。識別作 業を行った船舶は約7万100隻であり、周囲を航行する船舶や、海賊対処に取り組む諸外国に情報の提供を行った回数は約7,700回となっています。
> 
> 
> *Reference: Japan Ministry of Defense*



would you teach me how to read that?


----------



## Aepsilons

MarveL said:


> would you teach me how to read that?



The overall message was a run down on the Anti Piracy Activity of the JMSDF. It reiterates that over 2,000 Japanese vessels traverse through these waters, and as such, the JMSDF has allocated a 2 vessel escort into the region. Indefinitely. The JMSDF's anti piracy initiative also coordinates with other international navies and shipping vessels that traverses here, by maintaining open communication channels. Any suspicious vessels that are spotted by P-3 orions of the JMSDF are are made known through said channels. We have communication with units in Djibouti as well. 

That's the jist of it, @MarveL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

VietHome said:


> You are wrong about this. Vietnam had self-produced everything from rife to canon to missiles for years. You are behind the times and behind in news. Vietnam has started building gunboats and small missile ships locally. China has a lot of people but the GDP per capita is far behind Japan. Cooperating with Japan and their larger ally, the US is the way to counter China's threat. You are overestimate how much influence PRC has the in the world. Japan helps Vietnam is to help itself since Japan doesn't want to see the shipping lifeline that is the SCS under Chinese control. China wants to control the SCS to put Japan under its influence and to control Asia Pacific, that much is clear.


no need to respond to the posts of Mr Second. he is among delusional Chinese who thinks Vietnam is as poor as South Sudan.
We are so inferior to China in every aspects. The PLA only needs some hours to crush the entire Vietnam army.


----------



## Soryu

Viet said:


> We are so inferior to China in every aspects. The PLA only needs some hours to crush the entire Vietnam army.


I disagree with this, If they could, so we're wiped out from SCS for long time ago ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKIRAKUMA

Have to say, the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force is equipped with more advanced ....rank in East Asia? 
I just want to find out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

AKIRAKUMA said:


> Have to say, the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force is equipped with more advanced ....rank in East Asia?
> I just want to find out.


Except U.S Navy 7th fleet, In 2014 the 1st rank in East Asia still belong to JMSDF (by DDG and LPD numbers).

Now China PLAN still lack enough DDGs and the situation continue to next 10 years untill many 052D and 055 DDGs building., the rank will depend on China shipbuilding speed and military expenditure. PLAN have many old 051 DDG, 053FFG and 035 sub need to replace in the future, i think we at least need another 20x new DDGs to update PLAN, JMSDF also equip 100+ P3 anti-sub plane and new P-1 their anti-sub strength stronger than current PLAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Second Back

Viet said:


> no need to respond to the posts of Mr Second. he is among delusional Chinese who thinks Vietnam is as poor as South Sudan.
> We are so inferior to China in every aspects. The PLA only needs some hours to crush the entire Vietnam army.


What do you want to make clear here? It was YOU who posted that Vietnam's GDP per capita is the same as Chinese in 2006! And have you even been in China? If not, so shut up your mouth and listen! I've seen so much stupid things happens in Vietnam(Frankly, China maybe also have the same) Father sells out daughter for Money, family members cheat each other also for Money!, Women work everyday, while some of Vietnam man like shlt and only knows stay at home, drink tea and chat with friends, even beat their hard-working wife. So what? Need I cheat you? Or you only live in your own world? At last, I know one thing, the poorer place, the more corruption. China is the same situation, the poorer province, the more corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

The JMSDF is very impressive indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Second Back

Soryu said:


> I disagree with this, If they could, so we're wiped out from SCS for long time ago ...


Friend, you know nothing about China culture. If your neigbour were USA or Russia, Vietnam now should have been wiped out from SCS for long time ago.



cnleio said:


> Except U.S Navy 7th fleet, In 2014 the 1st rank in East Asia still belong to JMSDF (by DDG and LPD numbers).
> 
> Now China PLAN still lack enough DDGs and the situation continue to next 10 years untill many 052D and 055 DDGs building., the rank will depend on China shipbuilding speed and military expenditure. PLAN have many old 051 DDG, 053FFG and 035 sub need to replace in the future, i think we at least need another 20x new DDGs to update PLAN, JMSDF also equip 100+ P3 anti-sub plane and new P-1 their anti-sub strength stronger than current PLAN.


PLA navy has some mult-function landing ship and which works as DDGs.


----------



## cnleio

Mr Second Back said:


> PLA navy has some mult-function landing ship and which works as DDGs.


The total number of PLAN's warships is more than JMSDF, *but PLAN only have 30+ DDGs (Except 051, only 20+ modern DDGs )*, they r :
14x 051 <== no idea why PLAN still save many 70s style 051 DDG, without air-defence capacity.
2x 051A
1x 051B
2x 051C
2x 052B
4x 956E Sovremenny
5x 052C
1x 052D
Large multi-function landing ship: 4x 071 amphibious transport dock.

China PLAN also have 40+ 054A and 053H FFGs, there'r good 20x 054+054A FFGs but i think DDG and LPD is main warship in the Navy.

As far as i know, *Japan JMSDF has 40+ DDGs and LPDs*. Their main warships r more than today PLAN's and anti-sub strenght N.o1 in Asia. I said China at least need to build another 20x new DDGs to replace old 051 DDG, those 051 should retire to CHINA COAST GUARD not stay in PLAN. Next years China building 052D and 055 DDG, 054B(057) FFGs will reduce the gap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Second Back

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *ソマリア沖・アデン湾における海賊対処の概要*
> 
> 
> ソマリア沖・アデン湾の海域は、年間約2000隻の日本関係船舶が通行するなど、日本の暮らしを支える重要な海上交通路ですが、近年この海域では、機関銃やロケット・ランチャーなどで武装した海賊による事案が多発・急増しています。
> 
> 自衛隊は海賊対処法に基づき、派遣海賊対処行動水上部隊（護衛艦2隻）を派遣し、この海域を通行する船舶の護衛を実施するとともに、広大 な海域における海賊対処をより効果的に行うため、派遣海賊対処行動航空隊（固定翼哨戒機2機）を現地（ジブチ共和国）に派遣して海賊の監視警戒を実施して います。
> 2011（平成23）年6月からは、派遣海賊対処行動航空隊を効率的かつ効果的に運用するため、ジブチ国際空港北西地区に活動拠点を整備 し、活動拠点を運用しています。 また、海賊対処行動の本格化にともない、ジブチ政府や諸外国部隊・機関などとの現地における連絡調整業務が増大したことに対応するため、12（同24）年 7月にジブチ現地調整所を新編しました。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *警戒・護衛について*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 現在派遣されている２隻の護衛艦は、アデン湾を往復しながら民間船舶を護衛しています。
> 護衛方法としては、まずアデン湾の東西に一か所ずつ定められた集合地点において、護衛の対象となる民間船舶の受け入れ作業を行います。
> アデン湾を護衛船団が航行する際には、船団の前後を護衛艦が守り、護衛艦に搭載された哨戒ヘリコプターも、上空から船団の周囲を監視しています。
> このように昼夜を問わず船団の安全確保に万全を期しつつ、アデン湾約900kmを2日ほどかけて通過していきます。
> また、護衛艦には8名の海上保安官が同乗し、必要に応じて、司法警察活動ができるよう、自衛隊は海上保安庁と協力して活動しています。
> 2013（平成25）年4月30日現在で、3,068隻が、護衛艦に守られて、1隻も海賊の被害をこうむることなく、安全にアデン湾を通過しています。
> 
> なお、風浪が小さく海賊の活動海域が拡大する非モンスーン期（3月～5月、9月～11月）においては、護衛航路を東方へ約200km延長して護衛活動を行っています。
> 
> ジブチ共和国に活動拠点を置く哨戒機（P-3C）も、日本の面積に匹敵するほど広大なアデン湾を、優れた航続力を発揮して警戒監視を行っています。
> ジ ブチを飛び立ったP-3Cは、アデン湾を航行する無数の船舶の中に、不審な船舶がいないかどうか確認作業を行っています。同時に、護衛活動に従事する護衛 艦や他国の艦艇、そして周囲を航行する民間船舶に対し情報提供を行い、また、求めがあればただちに周囲が安全かどうか確認するなどの対応をとっています。
> 2機のP-3Cを派遣している自衛隊は、同様に哨戒機を派遣している各国と協調しつつ、ほぼ連日にわたり警戒監視活動を行っています。
> 自衛隊のP-3Cが収集した情報は、常時、海賊対処に従事する米国などの各国派遣部隊や関係機関と共有され、海賊行為の抑止や、海賊船と疑われる船舶の武装解除といった成果に大きく寄与しています。
> 09（同 21）年6月に任務を開始して以来、13（同25）年4月30日現在で飛行回数は887回を数え、のべ飛行時間は約6,880時間に及んでいます。識別作 業を行った船舶は約7万100隻であり、周囲を航行する船舶や、海賊対処に取り組む諸外国に情報の提供を行った回数は約7,700回となっています。
> 
> *Reference: Japan Ministry of Defense*


他國の民用船隻航行危険, 可缶連絡自衛隊申請護衛活動?


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Mr Second Back said:


> What do you want to make clear here? It was YOU who posted that Vietnam's GDP per capita is the same as Chinese in 2006! And have you even been in China? If not, so shut up your mouth and listen! I've seen so much stupid things happens in Vietnam(Frankly, China maybe also have the same) Father sells out daughter for Money, family members cheat each other also for Money!, Women work everyday, while some of Vietnam man like shlt and only knows stay at home, drink tea and chat with friends, even beat their hard-working wife. So what? Need I cheat you? Or you only live in your own world? At last, I know one thing, the poorer place, the more corruption. China is the same situation, the poorer province, the more corruption.



But in Vietnam you cannot find cooking-oil made from sewer sludge, which is popular in china.

10% of Chinese cooking oil made from sewer sludge (video)



AKIRAKUMA said:


> Have to say, the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force is equipped with more advanced ....rank in East Asia?
> I just want to find out.



Japanese Navy is No.1 in East Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Second Back

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> But in Vietnam you cannot find cooking-oil made from sewer sludge, which is popular in china.


Actrually, I dont want to insult Vietnam on that too much since my wife is from Vietnam(while she is also sometimes very very disappointed to Vietnam because of people's life and evil) And we have some friends in Vietnam always ask us to buy milk, mobile phones,etc before going back and meet parents every year. And you know, when people in Vietnam having dinner, people like to talk about what happen with each other, so something are not very nice. There are lot of things that China hasnt, while Vietnam has. I really dont want to give examples here.



cnleio said:


> The total number of PLAN's warships is more than JMSDF, *but PLAN only have 30+ DDGs (Except 051, only 20+ modern DDGs )*, they r :
> 14x 051 <== no idea why PLAN still save many 70s style 051 DDG, without air-defence capacity.
> 2x 051A
> 1x 051B
> 2x 051C
> 2x 052B
> 4x 956E Sovremenny
> 5x 052C
> 1x 052D
> Large multi-function landing ship: 4x 071 amphibious transport dock.
> 
> China PLAN also have 40+ 054A and 053H FFGs, there'r good 20x 054+054A FFGs but i think DDG and LPD is main warship in the Navy.
> 
> As far as i know, *Japan JMSDF has 40+ DDGs and LPDs*. Their main warships r more than today PLAN's and anti-sub strenght N.o1 in Asia. I said China at least need to build another 20x new DDGs to replace old 051 DDG, those 051 should retire to CHINA COAST GUARD not stay in PLAN. Next years China building 052D and 055 DDG, 054B(057) FFGs will reduce the gap.


It is just the lowest produces during the peace period, to keep the producing line alive. In the war period, those ships will be produced like sausage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soryu

Mr Second Back said:


> Friend, you know nothing about China culture. If your neigbour were USA or Russia, Vietnam now should have been wiped out from SCS for long time ago.


Yeah, whatever ... _*"if China was US or Russia from long time ago"*_, _right !?_ ...


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> The total number of PLAN's warships is more than JMSDF, *but PLAN only have 30+ DDGs (Except 051, only 20+ modern DDGs )*, they r :
> 14x 051 <== no idea why PLAN still save many 70s style 051 DDG, without air-defence capacity.
> 2x 051A
> 1x 051B
> 2x 051C
> 2x 052B
> 4x 956E Sovremenny
> 5x 052C
> 1x 052D
> Large multi-function landing ship: 4x 071 amphibious transport dock.
> 
> China PLAN also have 40+ 054A and 053H FFGs, there'r good 20x 054+054A FFGs but i think DDG and LPD is main warship in the Navy.
> 
> As far as i know, *Japan JMSDF has 40+ DDGs and LPDs*. Their main warships r more than today PLAN's and anti-sub strenght N.o1 in Asia. I said China at least need to build another 20x new DDGs to replace old 051 DDG, those 051 should retire to CHINA COAST GUARD not stay in PLAN. Next years China building 052D and 055 DDG, 054B(057) FFGs will reduce the gap.



JMSDF's surface fleet is composed of a wide array of combatant ships; but the lethality of the Combined Fleet includes 2 helicopter carriers (helicopter destroyers), 40 destroyers, and 6 destroyer escorts, we also have 16 attack submarines, and 30 mineswpeaper countermeasure vessels.

We recently approved the construction of 7 more destroyers of the Atago-Class.

We recently passed a $281 Billion defense bill. We are to build more Soryu class submarines as well.



AKIRAKUMA said:


> Have to say, the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force is equipped with more advanced ....rank in East Asia?
> I just want to find out.



Besides the USN, yes, we have the most powerful navy in Asia-Pacific.


----------



## Aegis DDG

Nihonjin1051 said:


> JMSDF's surface fleet is composed of a wide array of combatant ships; but the lethality of the Combined Fleet includes 2 helicopter carriers (helicopter destroyers), 40 destroyers, and 6 destroyer escorts, we also have 16 attack submarines, and 30 mineswpeaper countermeasure vessels.
> 
> We recently approved the construction of *7 more destroyers of the Atago-Class.*
> 
> We recently passed a* $281 Billion defense bill*. We are to build more Soryu class submarines as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the USN, yes, we have the most powerful navy in Asia-Pacific.


----------



## Aepsilons

Aegis DDG said:


>



Yes, we are building 7 more Atago Class Destroyers. More Soryu class submarines. And unspecified number of Kongo Class Destroyers.


----------



## Aegis DDG

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, we are building 7 more Atago Class Destroyers. 5 more Soryu class submarines. And unspecified number of Kongo Class Destroyers.



Damn, that more than the Type 098 Subs and Type 052D and Type 055 the Chinese is building.


----------



## Aepsilons

Aegis DDG said:


> Damn, that more than the Type 098 Subs and Type 052D and Type 055 the Chinese is building.



I think 7 is not enough. It should at least be 10 more.

The United States Navy has 62 destroyers. We only have 46 destroyers. We should be at par with the number of destroyers the Americans have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@Nihonjin1051 - A Japanese on our forum !  

Konnichiwa, saikin dō !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Armstrong said:


> @Nihonjin1051 - A Japanese on our forum !
> 
> Konnichiwa, saikin dō !



Salam alaikum, sadeeq @Armstrong !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Japan Navy would recover to a giant like before.
I oppose to former Japan Imperial Navy but must admit that they ever done a great works on hardwares.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Ensuring Security of Sea Surrounding Japan*


In order for the SDF to respond swiftly to various contingencies around Japan, which consists of more than 6,000 islands and is surrounded by a vast body of water, it is extremely important to ensure the safety of the country’s territorial waters and airspace through constant, ongoing activities implemented by the SDF, including continuous intelligence-gathering, patrol and surveillance activities in Japan’s territorial waters and airspace. Through such activities, Japan also contributes to the stabilization of the security environment in the Asia-Pacifi c region.

Surveillance in Waters Surrounding Japan

(1) Basic Concept

The SDF routinely and continuously engages in surveillance activities in the waters surrounding Japan so that it can respond to various emergencies promptly and seamlessly.

(2) Response by the MOD and SDF

The MSDF routinely patrols the waters surrounding Hokkaido, the Sea of Japan, and the East China Sea, using P-3C fi xed-wing patrol aircraft to monitor the numerous vessels that sail through those waters. Furthermore, surveillance activities are conducted with the fl exible use of destroyers and aircraft as required. Thus, a state of readiness is maintained for responding quickly to situations in areas surrounding Japan. In addition, GSDF coastal surveillance units and MSDF security posts conduct 24- hour surveillance activities in the major sea straits. The conceptual image of surveillance activities conducted by the MOD and SDF is as shown in Fig. III-1-1-1.

In recent years, activities by the Chinese Navy and government ships in waters near Japan, including the East China Sea, have been increasing and expanding rapidly. In 2012, for example, there were six incidents of activity by Chinese Navy vessels involving the passage through the southwestern region and one incident of such activity was also confi rmed in waters south of Okinawa. Moreover, since the Japanese government’s acquisition of the ownership of the Senkaku Islands in September 2012, Chinese governmental ships have intermittently intruded into Japanese territorial waters. Therefore, the MOD and SDF are strengthening cooperation with relevant ministries and agencies, including routine information sharing with the Japan Coast Guard, so as to ensure that there is no gap in Japan’s defense and security systems. (See Fig. III-1-1-2)






Response to Submarines Submerged in Japan’s Territorial Waters

(1) Basic Concept

With respect to foreign national submarines navigating underwater in Japan’s territorial waters2, an order for maritime security operations3 will be issued promptly. The submarine will be requested to navigate on the surface of the water and show its fl ag, in accordance with international law, and in the event that the submarine does not comply with the request, it will be requested by the SDF to leave Japanese territorial waters.

(2) Ministry of Defense and SDF Efforts

The MSDF is enhancing capabilities for detecting, identifying, and tracking foreign submarines navigating underwater in the territorial waters of Japan, as well as making the Japanese government’s intentions clear, and improving capabilities for responding to them in shallow water areas. In November 2004, the MSDF P-3C observed a submerged Chinese nuclear-powered submarine navigating underwater in Japanese territorial waters around Sakishima Islands. In response to this, an order for maritime security operations was issued, while MSDF vessels and aircraft continued to track the submarine until it entered the high seas. In May 2013, although there was no intrusion into the territorial waters of Japan, the MSDF P-3C observed submarines navigating underwater in the contiguous zone in succession (in the waters west of Amami Oshima (Kagoshima Prefecture) on the night of May 2, in the waters south of Kumejima (Okinawa Prefecture) at midnight of May 12, and in the waters south of Minami Daitojima (Okinawa Prefecture) in the early morning of May 19). Although international law does not forbid foreign submarines navigating underwater in the contiguous zone of coastal nations, these navigations were announced under the recognition of situations requiring close attention, in light of ongoing emerging issues of observation of submarines navigating underwater in the contiguous zone of the Japanese territorial waters.

Response to Armed Special Operations Vessels

(1) Basic Concept

The Japan Coast Guard, as a police organization, is primarily responsible for responding to suspicious armed special operations vessels (unidentifi ed vessels). However, in the event that it is deemed extremely diffi cult or impossible for the Japan Coast Guard to respond to a situation, an order for maritime security operations will be issued in a timely manner and the SDF will respond to the situation in cooperation with the Japan Coast Guard. In light of the lessons learned from the incident involving an unidentifi ed vessel off Noto Peninsula in 1999 and the incident involving an unidentifi ed vessel in the sea southwest of Kyushu in 2001, the Japanese Government has been taking all necessary precautionary measures while the Ministry of Defense and the SDF have strengthened cooperation with other relevant ministries and agencies.

(2) Ministry of Defense and SDF Efforts

The MSDF is taking the following steps: 1) deployment of missile boats; 2) establishment of the MSDF Special Boarding Unit4; 3) equipment of destroyers with machine guns; 4) furnishing forcible maritime interdiction equipment (fl at-nose shells)5; and 5) improving the suffi ciency ratio of essential military vessel personnel. In addition, the Ministry of Defense and the Japan Coast Guard carry out regular mutual training, information exchange, joint exercises, etc. Based on the “Manual on Joint Strategies concerning Unidentifi ed Vessels,” which was prepared jointly by the Defense Agency and the Japan Coast Guard in 1999, the MSDF and the Japan Coast Guard carry out joint exercises involving pursuit and capture guidelines for unidentifi ed vessels and communications, etc., strengthening cooperation between the two organizations.








*Reference: Japan Ministry of Defense*


----------



## cnleio

Aegis DDG said:


> Damn, that more than the Type 098 Subs and Type 052D and Type 055 the Chinese is building.


HEHE... when Japan plan to more 7 Atago Class Destroyers, 2014 in China JN shipyard there'r another new 5x 052D and 1x 052C are being built, right now PLAN has 5x 052C and 1x 052D DDG. Beside JN shipyard, later DaLian shipyard will start 052D and 055 DDGs to build.

Now China DDG building speed is 2x new AESA DDGs each year (Only one JN shipyard, if JN + DaLian building together maybe more),i think the speed will continue next 10 years. At the end of 2014 PLAN will have 6x 052C (N.o170, N.o171, N.o 150, N.o151, N.o152, N.o153) and 2x 052D DDGs (N.o 172, N.o173), the number of AESA DDGs as the same as JMSDF's Aegis DDGs.

As far as i know China plan to have >30x 052C/D and 055 DDGs, although now PLAN's DDGs less than JMSDF's in the future number of China AESA DDGs will overtake Japan's Aegis DDGs.


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> HEHE... when Japan plan to more 7 Atago Class Destroyers, 2014 in China JN shipyard there'r another new 5x 052D and 1x 052C are being built, right now PLAN has 5x 052C and 1x 052D DDG. Beside JN shipyard, later DaLian shipyard will start 052D and 055 DDGs to build.
> 
> Now China DDG building speed is 2x new AESA DDGs each year (Only one JN shipyard, if JN + DaLian building together maybe more),i think the speed will continue next 10 years. At the end of 2014 PLAN will have 6x 052C and 1x 052D DDGs, the number of AESA DDGs as the same as JMSDF's Aegis DDGs.
> 
> As far as i know China plan to have >30x 052C/D and 055 DDGs, although now PLAN's DDG less than JMSDF's in the future number of China AESA DDGs will overtake Japan's Aegis DDGs.



That is just the Atago Class. We are also building unspecified number of Kongo Class destroyers. I agree with you that the Chinese Navy have progressed in these past years.

I would actually like to have a JMSDF-PLAAN-ROKN Naval exercise. A sign of brotherly cooperation.


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> That is just the Atago Class. We are also building unspecified number of Kongo Class destroyers. I agree with you that the Chinese Navy have progressed in these past years.
> 
> I would actually like to have a JMSDF-PLAAN-ROKN Naval exercise. A sign of brotherly cooperation.


It's a ship building era in the NorthEast Asia.

BTW what about Japanese new AESA to replace AN/SPY-1 PESA radar, i don't know now whether Japan can produce AN/SPY-1 or still imported it from America ? The China has type346 AESA for 052C and type346A AESA for 052D, but i don't know what radar for 055 maybe type346A + new X-band small AESA radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> It's a ship building era in the NorthEast Asia.
> 
> BTW what about Japanese new AESA to replace AN/SPY-1 PESA radar, i don't know now whether Japan can produce AN/SPY-1 or still imported it from America ? The China has type346 AESA for 052C and type346A AESA for 052D, but i don't know what radar for 055 maybe type346A + new X-band small AESA radar.



We cannot forget our friends in South Korea, they, too, have a very solid Naval Force. They have 12 destroyers. Their Gwanggae the Great Class and Sejong the Great Class are quite impressive. 

Agree with you that North East Asia is where Naval buildup is seen. Our friends in Russia are no match. Sad to see the position of their Navy, rusting in their ports. I believe PLAAN > Russian Navy.

@cnleio , we produce the AN/SPY-1 , we had technological transfer a while back. We have _improved _the older American version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> We cannot forget our friends in South Korea, they, too, have a very solid Naval Force. They have 12 destroyers. Their Gwanggae the Great Class and Sejong the Great Class are quite impressive.
> 
> Agree with you that North East Asia is where Naval buildup is seen. Our friends in Russia are no match. Sad to see the position of their Navy, rusting in their ports. I believe PLAAN > Russian Navy.


Korea Navy only has 3x Aegis DDGs, although all over 10,000ton after i check their weapons and radar system, i found most bought foreign systems. It means the price of Korean Aegis DDG is expensive and they only built 3x. They r good-looking and huge warship but too expensive.

In S.U time Russian surface ship building base is in Ukraine's black sea coast, submarine building base inside Russia. After 1990 S.U collapsed and Ukraine independence, Russian lost Ukraine shipbuilding base and many Ukraine shipbuilding engineers and skilled workers left the factory.(China imported many experts from Ukraine). Right now Russian is still good at nulcear submarine building coz no any damage to their sub building base in 1990s but surface ship building has gone following Ukraine.
So recent 20 years We didn't see Russian pacific fleet add any new warship, 1. Russian lack money 2. Russian lack latest technology to build new surface warships. In the future the new warship for Russian pacific fleet will be Mistral-class LPD from France. I think now Russian met problems to design warship's new AESA/PESA radar, their type21956 air-defence DDG on the paper and type22350 AESA/PESA FFG stayed in shipyard for many years.

Latest pic of type22350 air-defence FFG, it seems install AESA radar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AKIRAKUMA

cnleio said:


> Except U.S Navy 7th fleet, In 2014 the 1st rank in East Asia still belong to JMSDF (by DDG and LPD numbers).
> 
> Now China PLAN still lack enough DDGs and the situation continue to next 10 years untill many 052D and 055 DDGs building., the rank will depend on China shipbuilding speed and military expenditure. PLAN have many old 051 DDG, 053FFG and 035 sub need to replace in the future, i think we at least need another 20x new DDGs to update PLAN, JMSDF also equip 100+ P3 anti-sub plane and new P-1 their anti-sub strength stronger than current PLAN.


Thank you .China still has a long way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

from 7/6- 2014 Japan ship JDS Kunisaki (LST 4003) visit Da Nang Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

International staff are training on ship: Japan, USA and Australia with Vietnam national flag..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Rechoice said:


> International staff are training on ship: Japan, USA and Australia with Vietnam national flag..




Wonderful! Here's to future Japanese - Vietnamese military to military exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Some great pics here 第2回護衛艦カレーナンバー1グランプリ in よこすか - an album on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Wonderful! Here's to future Japanese - Vietnamese military to military exercises.



The God has been allocated our nation to live here in Asia. The cooperation of two country is grantiren for both side benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

An MH-53 flies; JDS Hyuga in the background.


----------



## ViXuyen

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Agree with you that North East Asia is where Naval buildup is seen. Our friends in Russia are no match. Sad to see the position of their Navy, rusting in their ports. I believe PLAAN > Russian Navy.


The Russian's Pacific Fleet is a force to be reckoned with, my friend. They still have 1 cruiser, 5 destroyers, and 19 submarines. The combined fire power (anti-ship missiles, torpedoes) of this fleet is devastating.


----------



## Aepsilons

ViXuyen said:


> The Russian's Pacific Fleet is a force to be reckoned with, my friend. They still have 1 cruiser, 5 destroyers, and 19 submarines. The combined fire power (anti-ship missiles, torpedoes) of this fleet is devastating.



It is insignificant compared to the firepower of the COMBINED might of the JMSDF Fleet, and the USN 7th Fleet.

1 of our Atago Class is capable of sinking their cruiser; and they only have 5 destroyers, to our 46. They have 19 submarines, we have Hundreds of ASW helicopters, and 22 submarines (5 more soryu to be completed). They are, qualitatively and quantitatively outmatched, and outgunned.

Even South Korea's Navy, which is significantly much smaller than our naval might, can take on the Russian Pacific Fleet.


----------



## l'ingénieur

Really nice pics!


----------



## Aepsilons

*TOKYO* — A huge submarine deal is on the table this week when Japan and Australia meet to shore up their military relationship, as the security architecture of the Asia-Pacific shifts to meet the challenge of a rising China.

Japanese Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida and Defence Minister Itsunori Onodera will play hosts in Tokyo on Wednesday to Julie Bishop and David Johnston, their respective opposite numbers, for the fifth round of so-called “2+2” talks.

High on the agenda will be discussions on the transfer of Japanese submarine technology to Australia, with Canberra needing to replace its fleet of stealth subs over the coming years at a reported cost of up to US$37 billion.

This could see Tokyo’s technology — or even entire Japanese-built vessels — used in the fleet, in a deal that would yoke the two nations together for several decades, binding their militaries with shared know-how.

The expected step comes as China’s relentless rise alters the balance of power in a region long dominated by the United States, with Beijing ever-more willing to use its might to push territorial and maritime claims.

A rash of confrontations in the South China Sea has set off ripples of disquiet in the region, as has the festering stand-off with Japan over islands in the East China Sea.

The worries have encouraged a relationship-building drive across Asia, with Australia and Japan — both key US allies — a notable pairing.

Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott and his Japanese counterpart Shinzo Abe signed a free trade pact and a security deal in April.

Following an Australian request, Tokyo will let Johnston see Japanese submarines during his stay, Onodera said.

The Japanese defence chief also stressed that various “frameworks” — military pacts — grouping Australia, Japan, South Korea, and the United States are vital in ensuring security in East Asia.

*Abe's Military Push*
Abe looks to nudge long-pacifist Japan towards a more active role on the global stage, including loosening restrictions on when its well-equipped armed forces can act.

He has also relaxed a self-imposed ban on weapons exports, giving its high-tech weapons makers a leg-up in the global marketplace.

Japan Inc. has hailed Abe’s promotion of the nation’s military industry, which some see as just another plank in his economic push to boost the nation’s heavy manufacturers and exporters.

However, some analysts suggest it is more nuanced.

Koichi Nakano, political science professor at Sophia University in Tokyo, says Abe’s beefing up of military industry shows the prime minister marrying his twin aims of economic and diplomatic rejuvenation.

“The Abe government may be hoping that they can have a tacit understanding with the Abbott government which is also a conservative regime,” and raise pressure on China, he said.

Observers point out that a more competitive arms industry would be more able to meet future domestic demand in the event that Japan’s military finds itself in need of more firepower.

China’s military has received double-digit budget increases for several years and analysts say its capacity is building towards its ambition of having a blue-seas navy — one that is able to push the US out of the western Pacific.

The US, in response, has looked to bolster its military capacity in the Asia-Pacific, placing or realigning troops in Australia, Japan, the Philippines, Hawaii and Guam, and trying to thread its friends together.

Abe, for his part, has courted members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN), offering coastguard vessels to Vietnam and the Philippines. Both have proved willing to push back against Chinese claims in the South China Sea.

Increasingly, the outlines of a nascent coalition are becoming visible, says Takehiko Yamamoto, a security expert and emeritus professor at Waseda University.

“Naturally, Australia finds Japanese technology attractive,” he said, adding that the nation’s prowess in precision-manufacturing for the highly sophisticated submarine kit was enviable.

Tighter ties between the two US allies, both with vast coastlines, are a part of a greater “security complex,” also involving New Zealand and India, that serves to create a counterbalance to China, said Yamamoto.

“It is a part of a long-term trend,” he said.



*Reference: Defense News*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

The first major military deal for Japan since WWII?


----------



## Aepsilons

kbd-raaf said:


> The first major military deal for Japan since WWII?



They are eyeing our Soryu Class Submarines. At $620 million per sub.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Wow, didnt think they would go all out and sell something like subs!


----------



## atatwolf

Australia needs to arm up. There is a wild beast in the neighborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KemalPasa

Damn I won't lie I know it's too late now but I would like to see my navy get Soryu class subs instead of the U-214's. No offense to the German friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Japanese MSDF sailors and officers of the JDS Kunisaki, arriving in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Hayabusa Class*











Length: 164 ft.
Width: 28 ft.
Draft: 14 ft.
Displacement: 250 tons
Propulsion: 3 x GE LM500-G07 gas turbines. 3 x Pump Jets
Speed: 46 knots
Crew: 21
Armament:
1 x 76mm DP gun
4 x Harpoon Missiles
2 x 12.7mm MGs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Those are some fascinating pictures ! it's marrytime


----------



## JayMandan

@Nihonjin1051 Sir, last year Abe said that Japan would send 10 patrol boats for the Philippine coast guard through soft loan. Do you have any idea what these boats are? By the way, the Hayabusa patrol boats are a beauty that can pack a punch. I think they would be perfect for our navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

JayMandan said:


> @Nihonjin1051 Sir, last year Abe said that Japan would send 10 patrol boats for the Philippine coast guard through soft loan. Do you have any idea what these boats are? By the way, the Hayabusa patrol boats are a beauty that can pack a punch. I think they would be perfect for our navy.



Hi @JayMandan 

As from reports from the Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force and from the Japan Coast Guard, we will be transferring 2 of our active Shiretoko Class patrol vessels , which are currently in service in the Japan Coast Guard. The Shiretoko Class is a 1,000 ton large patrol vessel, and will come armed with JM6-1M 20mm gun and KDC 35 mm gun. 

I also heard that we will be transferring 1 of our Hateruma Class patrol vessel to the Philippine Coast Guard. This is the type that will also be forwarded to Vietnam next year. 

The rest are medium sized patrol ships are a combination of the Tokara and Amami Class patrol vessels. 


Some illustration for you:

*Shiretoko Class - High Endurance Patrol Vessels*
















*Hateruma Class *


----------



## JayMandan

Thanks for the info Nihonjin-san.


----------



## Aepsilons

Doitashimashite @JayMandan


----------



## cnleio

@Nihonjin1051 fix my mistake in last post about Russia type11356 N.o22350 air-defense FFG building.

The latest pic showed it still not install PESA/AESA radar system, they just using planks to block the hole not radar yet =).


----------



## Aepsilons

@cnleio , development looks beautiful. Like a sakura (樱花) about to bloom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

JS Ashigara (DDG-178) is an Atago class guided missile destroyer in the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF). Ashigara was named for Mount Ashigara, and is the first Japanese ship to bear the prefix JS (Japanese Ship) instead of JDS (Japanese Defense Ship).


----------



## Aepsilons

*Launch of 2 new Akizuki-Class Destroyers: *

1) JS Akizuki

2) JS Fuyuzuki
















Keep a look out for the ATECs, OYQ-11 ACDS, NOLQ-3D EW system, FCS -3A AAW, OQQ-22 ASW, and OPS-20C systems...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*WASHINGTON* — Following an April decision to rewrite its export laws to allow broader sales of defense products, Japan is preparing for a new wave of deals as it tries to strengthen security bonds in the face of rapid Chinese military growth and continued regional tensions.

The change to the rules that govern defense exports were years in the making as Japan increasingly moves from its post-World War II, purely pacifist, defense ideology. But in recent years the security equation has shifted, with major players such as the US confronting reduced or flat budgets and the cost of advanced weapons programs necessitating international cost-sharing.

It was the need to participate in international programs that drove the latest round of reforms, said Jun Kazeki, director of the Security Export Control Policy Division of Japan’s trade ministry.

“We decided to go ahead with the F-35 program but we needed additional exemptions because of the third party transfer issue,” said Kazeki, who was in Washington for meetings.

With parts for the F-35 program being manufactured around the world, participating nations have to ship parts all over the globe to be re-exported down the line. That was exceedingly difficult for Japan, since the policy created an almost impossible standard for export that recipient countries could neither be involved in a conflict nor “likely” to be involved in a conflict.

Given the uncertainty of security arrangements in the modern era, guaranteeing that a country would avoid conflict is ostensibly impossible.

So special exemptions were created for the F-35 program, and then the system as a whole was revised to strip out the “likely” requirement, as well as antiquated references to Communist bloc countries.

With the new standards in place, Japanese companies will be looking for new market opportunities. But Kazeki said the government has no estimates for how much growth might occur, emphasizing the decision is not based on helping defense.

“There is no statistics, no estimation, not at all,” he said. “From the beginning we looked at this policy as a security policy, not an economic policy.”

Japan generates less than 1 percent of its gross domestic product from the defense sector.

Experts have been skeptical of the potential for large growth, given high labor costs in Japan and the fact that much of the nation’s defense technology is licensed from the US. But there’s another factor: the need to improve relationships around the world to hedge against the growth of China’s military.

A report released this month by Deloitte on global defense spending trends highlighted not only the growth of spending in China and Russia, but in China’s case, the potential for even more spending in the near future.

“The fact that China spends less than 3 percent of [gross domestic product] on defense makes it an economizer,” Jack Midgley, one of the report’s authors and a director with Deloitte consulting, told Defense News.“Its rapid growth in sheer size make it possible for it to substantially increase its expenditure on defense. This is catch-up on a massive scale.”

Midgley said if Japan wants to remain technologically advanced by retaining a domestic industry through sufficient order volumes and participating in international programs, it had no choice but to change its policy.

Politically, the move will allow Japan to improve its ties to other nations without the direct involvement of troops.

“I think the Japanese see defense exports as a way to extend their influence without putting themselves in a position of looking militaristic,” Midgley said. “Japan is looking at a world that is very different than the world of 30 years ago. Most of the economic growth in the region has been Chinese, not Japanese. Most of the growth in defense spending has been China, not Japan.”

The Deloitte report points to continued growth from countries such as China and Russia as those two nations try to catch up to the US on a variety of technological fronts. That coincides with the US and many of its major allies who, having provided a shield for Japan, have also been cutting or flattening defense spending curves.

Opening exports does create the potential for products to wind up in Chinese hands. That has led to separate negotiations between Japan and France, since the French have been known to do business with the Chinese, Kazeki said.

“Our official priority is to stop their exports to China,” he said. “France officially has a policy to keep an embargo after Tiananmen in 1989. In reality it exports some concerning items to China.” ■




*Reference: Defense News*


----------



## jammersat

So we are all afterall asian


----------



## Aepsilons

The vice president of the Liberal Democratic Party indicated Tuesday the Cabinet won’t be able to approve a statement allowing collective self-defense by the June 22 end of the Diet session, unless the two ruling parties strike an agreement by Friday.

“In order for the Cabinet to approve a constitutional reinterpretation allowing Japan to exercise the right to collective self-defense during this Diet session, we have to show a draft at a meeting (between the LDP and New Komeito) on Friday,” said Masahiko Komura, who is chairing the defense talks with the LDP’s junior partner. “I intend to work with New Komeito to avoid any clash with them.”

Meanwhile, New Komeito Vice President Kazuo Kitagawa pushed back against the rush for Cabinet approval, saying more time is needed to build a solid party consensus on collective self-defense.

Backed by the lay Buddhist group Soka Gakkai, New Komeito has been opposed to reinterpreting the Constitution so that Japan can defend its allies even when it’s not under attack.

Prime Minister Shinzo Abe instructed Komura later on Tuesday to keep working with New Komeito so that his Cabinet can authorize the notion of collective self-defense by the end of this Diet session. The daft is likely to say that the right is allowed under international law and Japan will “study” how to exercise it.

The talks between the LDP and New Komeito on revamping national defense strategies are based on 16 hypothetical security scenarios.

Abe will have a tough time meeting the deadline, as any agreement by the LDP and New Komeito negotiators will have to be approved by each party before the Cabinet will act. The coalition started discussing the most contentious scenarios on Tuesday. These have the potential to require a reinterpretation of war-renouncing Article 9, which until now has been sacrosanct.

“The coalition talks have not even discussed all the scenarios yet. I hope the talks will be sufficiently thorough,” New Komeito chief Natsuo Yamaguchi said.

During Tuesday’s talks, the fifth such session, Komura admitted the two sides remain far apart. The administration argued Japan cannot tackle the eight toughest security scenarios without exercising the right to collective self-defense. But New Komeito countered that Japan can help defend U.S. vessels in nearby waters without invoking the right because it can be assumed that in such a situation Japan would also deem itself under attack.


*Reference: Japan Times*


----------



## Aepsilons

TOKYO, Japan – Key ministers from Japan and Australia will meet Wednesday, June 11, to beef up their defense relations, including a possible future submarine deal, as a rising China stirs tension in the Asia-Pacific region.

Japanese Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida and Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera will play host in Tokyo to Julie Bishop and David Johnston, their respective counterparts, for the fifth round of so-called "2+2" talks.

The two US allies are eager to discuss the future transfer of Japanese submarine technology to Australia, with Canberra needing to replace its fleet of stealth subs over the coming years at a reported cost of up to US$37 billion.

The potential deal, which is some way from being finalized, would boost Japan's defense industry, while also further cementing relations both economically and militarily.

At their meeting, the ministers will follow up on a free trade pact and a security deal reached in April between Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott and his Japanese counterpart Shinzo Abe.

Abe has argued that Japan must play a bigger role on the global stage and has pushed to loosen restrictions on when its well-equipped armed forces can act.

He has also relaxed a self-imposed ban on weapons exports, paving the way for the possible deal with Australia.

In their evening meeting, the ministers will make particular efforts to hammer out terms for a legal framework to allow the two nations to conduct joint research and trade of defense equipment – a necessary precursor to any submarine deal.

"We will engage in practical discussions to strengthen our security and defense cooperation," Kishida told a press conference Tuesday.

Following an Australian request, Tokyo will let Johnston see Japanese submarines during his stay, according to Onodera.

The Japanese defense chief also said the two nations are looking to boost the interoperability of their troops through more joint drills, humanitarian assistance programs, disaster relief and projects to ensure maritime security.

The ministers are also expected to discuss the impact of China's ambitious naval activities and territorial claims that have shifted the balance of power in the region, which was long dominated by the United States. (READ: Obama warns against 'aggression' in South China Sea)

Beijing has intensified its claims over the South China Sea, and has butted heads with Hanoi and Manila.

Japan's ties with China have remained sour, due mainly to a territorial dispute in the East China Sea.

Worries about China have encouraged a relationship-building drive across Asia, analysts say, with Abe and Abbott aiming to elevate their ties to "a new special relationship.”


----------



## Aepsilons

*SEVENTY years on from posing the greatest existential threat that Australia has yet faced, Japan is on the verge of becoming our closest military partner next to the US. *
The meeting today in Tokyo between the foreign and defence ministers of Australia and Japan would a few years ago have been a routine matter of only marginal interest beyond the two countries, or even within them.

Now the ambitious outcomes will be watched with intense interest in Washington and Manila, in Hanoi and Seoul, in New Delhi and Islamabad, and virtually every other capital in the region.

And especially in Beijing.

Japan is assiduously promoting Australia to become its second most important international partner after the US. It has already agreed a groundbreaking free trade agreement, locking in our economic engagement.

Today’s meeting will indicate just how far the countries are likely to step in security partnership.

Last October, soon after being elected, Tony Abbott told his Japanese counterpart Shinzo Abe during the East Asia Summit in Brunei that “as far as I’m concerned, Japan is Australia’s best friend in Asia”.

This formulation has since been criticised as endangering friendships with other countries in Asia, such as South Korea, that have a particular problem with Abe, and especially with China.

Abbott has not revisited that phrase, and during his visit to Japan, South Korea and China in April he declined to elevate any of the relationships above another.

Such verbal discipline remains important because Australia’s foreign affairs agenda for 2014 is topped by the determination to conclude a free trade agreement with the country’s biggest trading partner, China, which has eluded negotiators for a decade.

China has found life lonely as the dominant Asian power. Its territorial ambitions in the East China and South China seas have met some push-back, although not yet to the extent of causing it to retreat from recent gains.

Beijing is in the throes of a governance shake-up to streamline the lines of authority, as well as a massive economic restructuring — complicating its bid to upgrade relationships with countries like Australia that will not be security allies but might be cast as “friends” in a broader sense.

This presents Foreign Minister Julie Bishop and Defence Minister David Johnston with a particularly nuanced challenge when they meet their counterparts Fumio Kishida and Itsunori Onodera.

Canberra likes to feel wanted by Tokyo, but does not wish Beijing to view its response as hostile to China.

Much attention will be paid in Tokyo today to ensuring a full and meaningful program for Abe’s visit to Australia, probably in early August, when he will become the first Japanese leader to address parliament. But Canberra will also be straining to plan a positive big-picture visit for China’s President Xi Jinping, who will come to Australia for the G20 summit in Brisbane in November — as will Abe.

Xi is almost certain to remain in Australia, to visit Tasmania and possibly also Canberra. And the Abbott government is doing its best to ensure that during this visit the countries can trumpet the successful conclusion of FTA talks.

The formulation Abbott used — starting in Brunei, and repeatedly since — is that building such a strong friendship with Japan “doesn’t mean we don’t have other good friends”.

“Obviously,” he said, “China is a good friend of Australia, and I hope in years to come it will become an even better friend.”

A particular stumbling block to such friendships, in Beijing’s view, is surprises. It especially values predictability and consistency in international relationships.

How much of what will be discussed and agreed in Tokyo today will be the topic of painstaking explanation by Australian diplomats in Beijing?

That will be a useful indicator of the extent to which Canberra wishes to be seen as balancing its Asian interests and relationships. Bishop has herself conducted such quiet diplomacy, briefing ambassadors on issues that may be contentious.

The Abe government has spoken of elevating the strategic partnership between the two countries to a “new special relationship”.

The mutual defence pact that Japan and Australia share, separately, with the US remains central.

US President Barack Obama announced during his recent visit to Japan that any attack on the islands that are possessed by Japan but disputed by China, called Senkaku in Japan and Diaoyu in China, would trigger the mutual defence pact.

But gratifying though this was to Tokyo, anxiety persists about the extent of Washington’s commitment to the “pivot” to Asia. Hence the moves within Asia not only to seek reassurance from the US, but also to intensify complex regional patterns of security co-operation, in which Australia is perceived to play a key part.

At this fifth “2+2” meeting of foreign and defence ministers, the agenda will include:

● Stepping up joint exercises and training, including working more closely in UN peacekeeping operations, and with each other bilaterally as well as jointly with the US.

● Cooperation on humanitarian assistance, including disaster relief, as last year in The Philippines, when Japan deployed its biggest number of troops overseas since World War II, and search and rescue missions as for Malaysian flight MH370.

● The Japan-Australia Acquisition and Joint-Servicing Agreement that came into force at the start of last year, through which the countries agree to provide resources to each other’s forces when operating side by side.

● The information security agreement signed two years ago, to exchange intelligence.

● The involvement of a Japanese naval ship in the commemoration in October of the ANZAC fleet gathering at Albany to take soldiers to fight in World War I, with the Japanese imperial vessel Ibuki having helped escort the original convoy to Egypt.

● Cooperation on defence equipment and technology, set to be the subject of an agreement confirmed today allowing such exchange — previously granted by Japan only to the US and Britain, with France likely to follow Australia.

When he visited Tokyo in April, Abbott discussed this move with Japan’s new National Security Council, becoming the first foreign leader to meet the group. A ban remains in place on exporting defence technology, but Australia is set to become a rare exception.

It is under this new arrangement that Johnston will become this week the first foreign defence minister to take a close look at Japan’s Soryu submarines, built by Mitsubishi and Kawasaki, with an special interest in their silent-running diesel-electric propulsion systems. This technology could be incorporated in the next series submarines built in or for Australia — or Soryu-class vessels could be purchased holus-bolus.

The countries have already begun joint research on hydrodynamics, aimed at reducing vessels’ water resistance, making them faster and quieter.

This remains at the stage of fundamental science, with work being conducted by scientists in both countries, but is expected to develop military-related spin-offs.

Malcolm Cook, senior fellow at the Institute of Southeast Asian Studies in Singapore, says this security program could be advanced further by bilateral exercises that do not include the US, particularly army to army, by the Japan Air Self-Defence Force training in Australia, with ample space to test-fly fighters, and by inviting Japan to the Talisman Sabre exercises — the key US-Australia bilateral exercises.

Narushige Michishita, director of the security program at Japan’s National Graduate Institute for Policy Studies, tells _The Australian_: “Some suggest that Japan might be willing to sell the Soryu-class submarines to Australia. If it happens, that would be a big win-win for both of us.

“Australia will obtain the world’s most cutting-edge diesel-engine submarines, Japan will benefit from better economies of scale, and interoperability of our navies will be significantly enhanced.

“It would also contribute to the objective of maintaining balance in the region.”

He says a negative response from China “is certainly a thing to worry about, particularly for Australia. But history tells us that balancing is always a better strategy than bandwagoning.

“By not balancing with China, you can enjoy your day today, but you will have to play a much tougher game later.”

Johnston recently hosted a visit by Onodera to his home state of Western Australia, where they discussed areas in which co-operation could potentially be expanded, and also agreed to jointly oppose “attempts to change the status quo by coercion”.

This was the ground for Bishop to call in Chinese ambassador Ma Zhaoxu to complain late last year about Beijing’s declaration of an air defence identification zone that covered disputed islands in the East China Sea — resulting in friction at the official level that only faded after Australia took a lead in the search for MH370, which contained 153 Chinese passengers.

The Abe government has rejected international criticisms that its inclination to review the interpretation of Japan’s pacifist constitution to permit “collective self-defence” — including supporting partners and allies under attack — is militaristic, stressing that it seeks to define this right in a minimum manner.

Andrew O’Neil, head of the school of government and international relations at Queensland’s Griffith University, says: “I think we’re witnessing a transformation of the Australia-Japan relationship under the Abe-Abbott governments.

“It wasn’t that long ago when almost all observers agreed that economics was first, second and third order priority, and that closer security and defence ties would never really come to much, despite the aspirational rhetoric.”

He says Johnston’s assertive intervention at the recent Shangri-La security dialogue in Singapore — “very much in line” with the speeches there by Abe and US Defence Secretary Chuck Hagel — reinforced Bishop’s response to Beijing’s ADIZ declaration, “placing Australia squarely and publicly in the camp criticising China’s behaviour in the East and South China seas”.

This, O’Neil says, is the “classic balancing behaviour one would expect from small and middle powers in response to a rising great power, so we shouldn’t be too surprised. Also, the democratic ties that bind shouldn’t be underestimated.”

Today’s meeting, he says, will demonstrate how “Tokyo is transparently trying to pull Australia closer strategically, in an effort to resist Chinese domination of East Asia.

“The less isolated Japan is, the harder the task for Beijing to paint it as an outlier.”



*Reference: The Australian *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Say one thing and do another.
You open threads about China Japan friendship and simultaneously post about alliances against China with Japan centric articles.

What is your agenda here?


----------



## Aepsilons

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Say one thing and do another.
> You open threads about China Japan friendship and simultaneously post about alliances against China with Japan centric articles.
> 
> What is your agenda here?



No agenda, mate. Just posting news updates.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Nihonjin1051 said:


> No agenda, mate. Just posting news updates.



Don't get me wrong, I actually appreciate you posting here instead of the usual Indian level troll. 

But I would have to be pretty daft to not connect the dots.


----------



## Aepsilons

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Don't get me wrong, I actually appreciate you posting here instead of the usual Indian level troll.
> 
> But I would have to be pretty daft to not connect the dots.



On a personal note, it seems that both our countries have geopolitical differences, militarization is very obvious in East Asia. I think it is important for Japan to have a more active role in Asia-Pacific and move out from its 'defense' role into a proper military. I can guarantee you that no one in Japan is even dreaming of an invasion of China or anything of the like. I mean, even Abe's LDP party is having some resistance within the Diet regarding his defense plan that's supposed to be voted on this coming Friday. 

I am actually a proponent for warming of relations between Japan and China; continued people - to people exchanges.


----------



## Zero_wing

Nihonjin1051 said:


> JS Ashigara (DDG-178) is an Atago class guided missile destroyer in the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF). Ashigara was named for Mount Ashigara, and is the first Japanese ship to bear the prefix JS (Japanese Ship) instead of JDS (Japanese Defense Ship).



Why did they change the prefix system i mean its Still a Military vessel right? The system was proper already. Just want to know that from someone who is Japanese.


----------



## TheTruth

The main reason why no one in Japan is dreaming of invading China is because they know China has the capability and the anger to nuke them immediately in defense


----------



## Nike

the reason why Japanese has never dreamed about invading China again right now is because they had fulfilled those wild desire years ago, no need to do that again right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> the reason why Japanese has never dreamed about invading China again right now is because they had fulfilled those wild desire years ago, no need to do that again right now



Correct ! That was a fool's errand during those times when my country was blindly fooled by the fascist government. That was history, and we have learned heavily for that. Over 3,000,000 Japanese died in that destructive war.


----------



## Aepsilons

Zero_wing said:


> Why did they change the prefix system i mean its Still a Military vessel right? The system was proper already. Just want to know that from someone who is Japanese.



Ships with a potent offense capability are listed as JS, whereas transport ships , patrol ships, are JDS.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Don't get me wrong, I actually appreciate you posting here instead of the usual Indian level troll.
> 
> But I would have to be pretty daft to not connect the dots.



A Chinese living in Australia conversing with a Japanese living in the US. The growing prevalence of this kind of cross-cultural communication makes me cautiously optimistic that everything will work out. And I'm not even a lefty post-modern internationalist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

TOKYO June 11, 2014 (AP)
By MARI YAMAGUCHI Associated Press




Japan and Australia agreed Wednesday to jointly develop stealth submarine technology, as Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe pushes his country toward a more assertive global military role.

The submarine technology was a top item at talks among the nations' foreign and defense ministers in Tokyo and was included in an agreement to step up cooperation in defense equipment and technology.

Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera told a joint news conference after the talks that the ministers agreed to begin the research next year. It will focus on technology that is applicable to any vessel including submarines, he said, but declined to give further details.

"I have high expectations for successful results," he said. Onodera said the research and possible technology transfer would not violate Japan's pacifist constitution.

Onodera and Japanese Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida were joined by their Australian counterparts, Julie Bishop and David Johnston, at Wednesday's meeting. The four also agreed to strengthen military ties.

The research aims to develop faster submarines with reduced water resistance and quieter propellers, Japanese defense officials said earlier this week. But the joint research will not necessarily lead to the sale of Japanese submarines to Australia, which is exploring purchasing submarines from Germany and France as well.

The research, however, widens the possibility of Japan supplying military technology overseas. The Abe government in April eased Japan's self-imposed limits on military exports, paving the way for its largely domestic defense industry to go global. Japan has also agreed to develop hazmat suits with Britain, and is seeking to export search and rescue aircraft to India.

Abe says the U.S.-Japan alliance remains central to his security policy, but has widened defense cooperation with Britain, France, India and several Asian-Pacific nations, particularly Australia, amid an expansion of Chinese military activities in the region and concern that budget pressures may reduce America's presence.

He is trying to ease constitutional restraints so Japan's military can use force not only in Japan's own defense but also to defend foreign troops.

Onodera has said Australia has a strong interest in Japan's submarine technology. Johnston is expected to tour a Japanese Soryu-class submarine at Yokosuka naval port, south of Tokyo, during his visit.

The 2,950-ton diesel-electric submarine is the most advanced model in Japan's fleet of 16 submarines. It comes with air-independent propulsion technology acquired from Sweden, and is armed with torpedoes and Harpoon missiles.

"We would like the Australian side to closely look at Japanese defense equipment so we can build an even more cooperative relationship between Japan and Australia," Onodera told reporters last Friday.

Australia is also in talks with Germany and France about a 40 billion Australian dollar ($37 billion) plan to replace its Collins-class submarines.

———
*

Associated Press writer Rod McGuirk in Canberra, Australia, contributed to this report.
Reference: ASSOCIATED PRESS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Prime Minister Shinzo Abe once again underlined the necessity of reinterpreting the war-renouncing Constitution to allow Japan to engage in collective self-defense during a debate Wednesday, while the main opposition leader failed to capitalize on the opportunity to attack Abe and roll back his influence within the ruling LDP-led coalition.

In the 45-minute debate, Abe reiterated his belief that Self-Defense Forces should engage in peacekeeping missions such as mine-sweeping in the Strait of Hormuz in order to protect national interests, even if such action costs SDF lives.

“If nobody removes the mines, there will be an economic panic (in Japan). And Japan will definitely suffer serious economic damages,” Abe said to Democratic Party of Japan leader Banri Kaieda, who asked in return if the prime minister thought it was necessary for SDF members to run the risk of death for the sake of protecting petroleum imports.

Some 80 percent of the tankers carrying petroleum to Japan pass through the strait, and mine-sweeping operations are one of a cluster of scenarios under consideration by the ruling camp as it moves to rework the nation’s defense posture.

Currently, SDF forces cannot remove mines from the sea unless a cease-fire agreement is reached in the affected area, as such action is deemed an offensive use of force, and is prohibited by the Constitution unless the country is under direct military attack.

While Abe made use of the session to renew his push for Cabinet approval on the right to collective defense, the debate was also crucial for Kaieda whose leadership has been called into question by ranking DPJ members.

Kaieda insisted the DPJ was firm on its refusal to back Abe, while the prime minister countered by saying that the DPJ has shown it does not have a solid consensus on the issue.

Kaieda was elected to the DPJ leadership on the promise of reviving the party’s fortunes following defeats in the 2012 Lower House election and the 2013 Upper House election.

But ranking officials such as former Foreign Minister Seiji Maehara have signaled that Kaieda should step down ahead of party elections in September 2015, citing lackluster performance.

*Abe aide remark stirs ire*
KYODO
WASHINGTON — An aide to Prime Minister Shinzo Abe commented on the separation of state and religion Tuesday in a remark that could be interpreted as putting pressure on a Buddhist-backed party dragging its feet over Abe’s proposed defense reforms.

Isao Iijima, special adviser to the Cabinet, told an audience in Washington that relations between New Komeito and supporter Soka Gakkai could come into question if the government changes its current position on the separation of state and religion.

As junior partner in Abe’s coalition, New Komeito has so far resisted Abe’s push to lift the ban on collective self-defense.

“If the legal interpretation of the Cabinet Legislation Bureau were to be changed,” the relation between New Komeito and Soka Gakkai could be criticized as going against the principle of separating state and religion, Ijima said.

Abe has already urged the ruling coalition to endorse proposed revisions to the interpretation of the Constitution by the end of the current Diet session on June 22.

But New Komeito defended its relationship with Soka Gakkai on its website.

“Successive governments have consistently upheld the constitutionality of the New Komeito-Soka Gakkai relationship, maintaining for decades that it does not violate the principle of the separation of religion and state.”




*Reference: The Japan Times*


----------



## Aepsilons

(Reuters) - Japan is in early talks with top global helicopter makers and their Japanese partners about a deal worth around $2 billion to build transport aircraft for its military that would also be sold overseas, sources with knowledge of the discussions said.

The talks, which began in earnest over the past two months, represent another milestone in Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's bid to nurture a domestic military export industry that would also bring down Japan's defence procurement costs at a time of rising tensions between Tokyo and an increasingly assertive China.

Abe has eased decades-old restrictions on Japan's military exports and is looking to give its armed forces a freer hand in conflicts by changing the interpretation of a pacifist constitution dating from Japan's defeat in World War Two.

The project, dubbed the UH-X, is meant to replace around 150 of Japan's aging fleet of troop-carrying Huey helicopters, a design by Bell that dates from before the Vietnam War. It is likely to run for at least a decade and cost as much as $2 billion, one of the people with knowledge of the process said.

Airbus Helicopters (AIR.PA), a division of the European aerospace giant, has joined with defence contractor Kawasaki Heavy Industries (7012.T), while Bell Helicopter, a unit of industrial conglomerate Textron (TXT.N), is partnered with Fuji Heavy Industries (7270.T), the maker of Subaru cars, the two sources said.

AgustaWestland, part of Italy's Finmeccanica Spa (SIFI.MI), is looking to sell Japan helicopters through Japanese trading company Mitsui & Co. (8031.T), which would be assembled by Fuji Heavy, they said.

By creating a market beyond Japan for the UH-X project, officials hope to bring down the per-unit costs of the helicopter for Japan's Self-Defence Forces (SDF), part of a bid to keep pace with China's expanding military.

"The aim is to keep costs down," said one of the people with knowledge of the project, who asked not to be named because the discussions remain private.

Japan's government sent out an early "request-for-information" from the bidders over the past two months. Officials hope to move quickly to the next stage in which the bidding companies would be asked to submit detailed proposals, including costs, the sources said.

While the UH-X project was public knowledge, the involvement of Airbus Helicopters, AgustaWestland and Bell Helicopters and their local partners had not been previously reported.

Airbus and Bell declined to comment on their intentions in Japan, while AgustaWestland did not respond to a request to discuss its business in Japan. Kawasaki and Fuji Heavy declined to comment, while no-one from Mitsui & Co was immediately available for comment.

MORE BANG FOR YOUR YEN

Japan and China have been mired in a dispute over ownership of tiny islands in the East China Sea, with tensions spiking last month when Japan said Chinese aircraft had come within a few dozen metres of its warplanes.

In the 20 years to 2012, Japan was the sixth-biggest military spender in the world, according to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute. China jumped to second place from the seventh after it hiked its defence spending more than five-fold over the same period.

Japan said last year that it would raise its military spending by almost 3 percent over five years. But with spending constrained, Japan's military planners have turned to ways to increase the efficiency of defence spending programmes to counter China.

Industry analysts say Japan's armed forces often pay two to three times more for military equipment than other comparable countries because defence contractors are limited to fabricating small lots for the SDF.

Selling the new helicopter overseas should lower the cost paid per unit by Japan's military by widening the production base. Including foreign companies would also help spread development costs.

In a related move, Japan plans to create an arms procurement agency to streamline spending and promote military exports that merge spending by the sea, land and air forces, according to people involved in the planning.

HELICOPTER PROPOSALS

Kawasaki and Airbus Helicopters, formerly Eurocopter, which are already partners on the successful BK117 utility transport that first flew 35 years ago, are offering a new design for the UH-X, according to the sources who spoke to Reuters.

The Ministry of Defence awarded Kawasaki Heavy the UH-X contract in 2012, but cancelled the contract in March 2013 after two SDF officers said they had helped the company win the deal by leaking information on the bid.

Bell and Fuji Heavy are proposing an aircraft based on the Bell 412 utility helicopter, military versions of which are used in countries ranging from Britain to Colombia, Ghana and Thailand.

AgustaWestland is offering its 10-seat twin-engined AW169, the prototype of which first flew in 2012. Using Mitsui as its partner in Japan, the company has told the Japanese government it would recruit Fuji Heavy to assemble the aircraft under licence.

A partnership of Sikorsky Aircraft, which is owned by United Technologies Corp (UTX.N), and Japan's biggest defence contractor Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (7011.T) had initially shown interest in the UH-X, but did not responded to requests for information from the Defence Ministry, according to one of the sources. Mitsubishi Heavy and Sikorsky declined to comment.


----------



## Nike

I would like to see the rise of your Rikusentai units @Nihonjin1051 i am got info right now your MoD working together with US Marine Corps to create such units within your Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> I would like to see the rise of your Rikusentai units @Nihonjin1051 i am got info right now your MoD working together with US Marine Corps to create such units within your Navy





*Report: Japan To Create Amphibious Marine Corps*

The Japanese military plans to create a force of about 3,000 troops modeled after the US Marine Corps and capable of rapidly launching amphibious missions, the Wall Street Journal reported Monday.

The new force, which would use amphibious vehicles and V-22 Ospreys, would likely be based out of Kyushu or the Nansei Islands, which include Okinawa, according to the Journal. To accelerate its formation, Japan hopes to increase exercises with the U.S. military, such as “Iron Fist 2014,” a seven-week amphibious exercise at Camp Pendleton, Calif., that is finishing up this week.

Japanese Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera has said he hopes Japanese troops can also transfer to Guam, where Marines from Okinawa are being repositioned.

“Our nation has numerous remote islands, and islands of various sizes and they give us the basis for our exclusive economic zone that ranks sixth in the world,” Onodera told the Journal. “That makes it important to provide defense for islands over the coming years.”



























Reference:
*Defense News*


----------



## Nike

ah thanks for your reply


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> ah thanks for your reply



You're welcome. The 3,000 force is the initial force. I believe we will expand that size significantly.


----------



## Nike

I wonder, although it will be out of topics. Are JGSDF army doesn't use additional optical sight for their Assault rifles such the American do with their rifles?. Most literature and pictures i found they doesn't have picatiny rail in their assault rifles and never fit such equipment in their assault rifle. And one other thing is, why your army still retain IJA trait of longer bayonet than any bayonet of other armies around the world used?.


----------



## Zero_wing

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Ships with a potent offense capability are listed as JS, whereas transport ships , patrol ships, are JDS.



Ok I thought this prefixs for Civilian vessels but thanks for the clarification


----------



## Aepsilons

*Chief of Staff of the Japanese Maritime Self-Defence Force calls on Commander of the Sri Lanka Navy*

Chief of Staff of the Japanese Maritime Self-Defence Force, Admiral Katsutoshi Kawano, who is on a four-day official visit to Sri Lanka, called on Commander of the Navy, Vice Admiral Jayanath Colombage at the Naval Headquarters in Colombo on 11th June 2014. He was accorded a Guard of Honour and warmly received by the Commander of the Navy who introduced him to the members of the SLN Board of Management.

They held cordial discussions on matters of bilateral importance and exchanged mementos to mark the occasion.

Admiral Kawano had attended the National Defense Academy of Japan and graduated in 1977 with a degree in mechanical engineering. He had then joined the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force. He has also attended the MSDF Staff College and U.S. War College.

Admiral Kawano has served in a number of command and staff positions. He has commanded JDS Oyodo (DE-231) as well as Escort Division 3 and Escort Flotilla 3. In 2008, he took command of the Mine Warfare Force and became the Vice Chief of Staff of the Joint Staff Council in 2010. One year later in 2011, he was made the Commander in Chief of the Self Defense Fleet. In 2012, he was promoted to the rank of Admiral and appointed as the Chief of Staff of the Japanese Maritime Self-Defence Force.







































*Reference: Sri Lanka Navy *


----------



## aliaselin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

ATD-X leadked pic


----------



## JayMandan

F22's rival in terms of sexiness, for now.


----------



## Nike

hmmm Japan got the upper hand against Cote'de Ivoire hahaha


----------



## Aepsilons

【国産ステルス】先進技術実証機(心神)の試験飛行 年内実施へ - YouTube


----------



## Aepsilons

This week Japan approved its latest five-year defense plan. The Mid Term Defense Plan (MTDP) defines Japan’s defense policy and capabilities for 2014 to 2018. The MTDP is meant to give policymakers, politicians, and the public an understanding of Japan’s defense priorities and the direction national defense is taking.

The latest MTDP takes into account the new National Defense Program Guidelines, a policy document set to take effect in 2014. Citing the regional security environment as “more tense,” NDPG recommends strengthening Japan’s capabilities in the areas of intelligence-surveillance-reconnaissance (ISR), its ability to respond to attacks on Japan’s remote southern islands, ballistic-missile defense, cyber warfare, natural disasters, and the country’s joint operations capabilities.

The MTDP has been heavily influenced by recent friction with China. Since 2010 relations with the People’s Republic of China have fallen sharply, mainly over China’s claim of the Japanese-held Senkaku islands (Diaoyu islands in China.) Japan’s plan also addresses concerns regarding North Korea’s ballistic missile program.

The report emphasizes the U.S.–Japan security alliance as one of the cornerstones of its defense policy. In addition to that alliance, Japan also will seek friendly cooperation on regional defense issues with Russia, India, Australia, South Korea, and the ASEAN states.

More broadly, cooperation with the international community on issues of arms control, disarmament, and nonproliferation will mean a strengthening of ties with the European Union, NATO, OSCE, and other European countries. Japan also will continue to contribute to international peacekeeping missions, such as those in South Sudan and Golan Heights.

Despite the deteriorating relations, the plan emphasizes the importance of continuing to engage China both with security dialogues and exchanges.

Japan’s defense spending has remained relatively flat since 1992, and has declined slightly every year from 2002 to 2012. The defense budget is set to rise five percent over the next five years, to a total of* $247 billion dollars*. Coinciding with the spending will be a reorganization and redeployment of the Self Defense Forces that will shift units from across Japan to the southern periphery, including the Ryukyu islands and disputed Senkaku islands.





Japan’s navy—the Maritime Self Defense Force (MSDF)—will see a modest boost in ships. The number of diesel-electric submarines is set to rise from 16 to 22. Submarine construction is holding steady at one per year, and the rise will be accomplished, at least in the short term, by refurbishing submarines of the _Oyashio_ class that would otherwise be retired. Japan’s submarines are typically retired after 18 years in service, so its older submarines are actually rather young compared with those of other countries.

The MSDF will also receive a boost in destroyers, with seven more to be acquired, including two Aegis destroyers. The new procurement plan will bring Japan’s total number of destroyers from 47 to 54, and Aegis destroyers from six to eight. In order to accommodate the extra destroyers within the MSDF’s force structure an additional escort flotilla will be formed. Each flotilla consists of two escort squadrons, with each squadron consisting of 4 destroyers. There are currently four escort flotillas, based at Yokosuka, Sasebo, Maizuru, and Kure.

Additionally, there reports that the MSDF is studying the purchase of littoral combat ships of its own. _The Mainichi Daily News_ reports that small, high-speed escort ships to counter the threat of mines and submarines are being considered. Such ships would be ideal for operating in and around the Ryukyus, especially the Miyako Strait. The estimated cost per ship is $582 million.




An undated photo of a Kawasaki P1

Finally, four Kawasaki P-1 maritime patrol aircraft will be purchased, bringing the total number in service up to six. The P-1 is an indigenous design meant to replace the Lockheed P-3C Orion. It is similar to the P-8 Poseidon, the most notable difference being that it retains a magnetic anomaly detection boom. Up to 70 P-1s will ultimately be procured.

The Air Self Defense Force (ASDF) will see both a reorganization and injection of new aircraft. The number of ASDF intercepts of foreign aircraft has sharply increased, particularly over the Sea of Japan and the East China Sea. In response Japan is not only shifting aircraft southward, but is increasing the number of support aircraft and ground radar systems. Fighter aircraft will also see a modest boost.

The airborne early warning group, which oversees Japan’s four E-767 AWACS and 13 E-2C Hawkeyes, will purchase an additional four AWACS aircraft and increase the number of squadrons from two to three. One squadron will be based on Okinawa, where it will be able to monitor the Ryukyus and East China Sea. In addition to aerial radar platforms, the number of ground radar warning squadrons will be bumped to 28.




A Mitsubishi F-15J

Japan is also sending fighters southward. Naha Airport will receive a second squadron of F-15J air superiority fighters, doubling the number of fighters based there from 20 to 40. Fighter squadrons will increase from 12 to 13, with the number of fighters set to grow from 260 to 280 units. Japan will acquire 28 F-35A Joint Strike Fighters during the five-year period covered by the Mid Term Defense Plan, with another 14 to follow later. Japan is considering a second F-35 purchase, possibly including the F-35B vertical takeoff and landing version for deployment on Japan’s _Izumo_ and _Hyuga_-class helicopter destroyers.

Reflecting the National Defense Program Guidelines emphasis on intelligence collection, Japan plans on purchasing three Global Hawk unmanned aircraft. Provisions for study of acquiring Global Hawks are included in the 2014 budget, with the first units to be purchased in 2015.

Japan’s Ground Self Defense Forces (GSDF) will see the most change, with sweeping alterations to force structure. The new GSDF will feature three rapid-deployment divisions, three rapid-deployment brigades, one airborne brigade, one helicopter brigade, and one amphibious brigade.

The amphibious brigade will be built on the Western Army Infantry Regiment, a battalion-sized marine infantry unit based at Nagasaki on the southern island of Kyushu. The regiment has served for the past decade as Japan’s test bed for amphibious warfare, and has participated in the joint Iron Fist and Dawn Blitz exercises with United States forces.

The new amphibious brigade’s equipment heavily reflects that of the U.S. Marine Corps, which has taken a mentoring role over the Western Army Infantry Regiment. The brigade will incorporate 52 AAV-7 amphibious vehicles purchased from the United States, including command and recovery variants. The brigade will also incorporate the new Maneuver Combat Vehicle, a 26 ton 8×8 wheeled armored vehicle armed with a 105mm gun. The MCV is designed to be carried by the new C-2 transport for rapid deployment to Japan’s remote islands.

Like the U.S. Marines, the amphibious unit will also be airmobile, thanks to the purchase of 17 V-22 Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft. The first Osprey will be procured in April 2014 and the procurement process is expected to last five years.

Although the main body of the amphibious brigade will likely remain based at Nagasaki, there are reports a smaller training unit will be established on the northern island of Hokkaido, at Camp Higashi Chitose.

The Mid Term Defense Plan and National Defense Program Guidelines represent a significant change in Japanese defense policy. New capabilities, such as ISR assets, joint operations, and amphibious units will go a long way toward addressing gaps in Japan’s existing defenses. The reorganization of the Self Defense Forces, as well as procurement initiatives for equipment such as the Osprey and Global Hawk will create a foundational basis for the defense of Japan’s southern islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

The Defense Ministry has adopted a new strategy aimed at reforming the country’s procurement of defense equipment, replacing the existing 44-year-old policy that focused on domestic development.
The new strategy sought to promote joint development of defense equipment and technologies with other countries to boost the international competitiveness of the domestic defense industry.

“It is important for Japan to improve its defense equipment and technologies so as not to be left behind,” Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera said at a meeting.

The shift in focus comes at a time when cutting-edge defense equipment, such as stealth fighters, are now mostly developed under joint projects involving multiple countries.

In April, Japan eased regulations on defense equipment exports in an effort to promote joint development with other countries.

In the new strategy, the ministry said that Japan’s defense industry is facing changes such as realignment of European and U.S. defense contractors and progress in international joint development.

In order for the Japanese defense industry to compete internationally, it needs to promote areas where it has comparable advantages, while joining international joint development projects to cover lagging areas, the ministry said.

As a measure to strengthen the domestic industry, the strategy called for considering utilizing government funds, such as the “zaito” fiscal investment and loan program, to help finance construction of maintenance factories overseas for Japanese companies that are exporting defense equipment.

The strategy also included setting up an Asia-Pacific maintenance base in Japan for the F-35 stealth jet, the next mainstay fighter for the Air Self-Defense Force.

The ministry plans to draw up a roadmap covering development to deployment of defense equipment that would be used as mainstay equipment 20 years from now, including drones.


New defense equipment strategy looks overseas - The Japan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

DAVIS-MONTHAN AIR FORCE BASE, Ariz.- For the next 90 days a Hercules aircraft will be flight training at Davis-Monthan AFB.

This aircraft is one of six aircraft purchased by the Japan Maritime Self Defense Force through NAVAIR's Tactical Airlift, Adversary and Support Aircraft Program Foreign Military Sales office.

Flights are scheduled to begin on Monday, June 16.

Bearing a unique sky blue paint scheme, the red symbols on the fuselage and under the wings are reminiscent of the “circle of the sun” on the Japanese flag.”

So why is Japan buying old C-130s from “The Boneyard”? Perhaps to make them into gunships in order to enhance their rapidly-growing amphibious assault capabilities? There is the threat made by China against the Senkakus, as well as Japan’s southern island chain. With F-15J’s providing top-cover, C-130 gunships could prove mighty handy in cutting down invading Chinese assault forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force Ships Visit Pearl Harbor*


PEARL HARBOR, Hawaii (NNS) -- Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMDSF) ships, landing ship tank JS Shimokita (LST 4002); destroyer JS Atago (DDG 177) and helicopter destroyer JS Hyuga (DDH 181) departed Pearl Harbor following a five-day port visit.

During the visit JMSDF sailors conducted wreath-laying ceremonies at the USS Arizona Memorial, National Cemetery of the Pacific, Makiki Cemetery and Ehime-Maru Memorial, and offered ship tours, while senior leaders conducted office calls with local military counterparts.

"These opportunities to renew relationships with our JMSDF counterparts are always valuable and rewarding," said Adm. Cecil D. Haney, commander of U.S. Pacific Fleet. "The stop of the ships here and our frequent operations together are reflective of the strong relationship between the U.S. Navy and JMSDF that is such an important underpinning of the U.S.-Japan alliance."

Rear Adm. Hideki Yuasa, commander of Escort Flotilla 2, hosted a reception aboard Hyuga where guests, in addition to Haney, included Adm. Samuel Locklear, commander of U.S. Pacific Command; Consul General Toyoei Shigeeda, and other senior U.S. and Japanese commanders.

Yuasa noted that the partnership between Japan and the U.S. is beneficial to maintaining stability throughout the region.

"The Japanese, U.S. alliance is vital to secure Japan's peace and security," said Yuasa. "Our alliance is also important for us to participate in multilateral security operations to effectively respond to global security challenges."

All three JMSDF ships are en route to San Diego to participate in multilateral exercise Dawn Blitz. Dawn Blitz is a scenario-driven exercise led by U.S. Third Fleet and I Marine Expeditionary Force that will test participants in the planning and execution of amphibious operations through a series of live training events.








Reference: Navy.mil


----------



## Aepsilons

View of the helicopters in the hangar deck of Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force J.S. Hyuga at Naval Base San Diego. _ — Charlie Neuman / U/T San Diego_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ra'ad

*Japan, Australia Deal Poses Tech Issues*​




​Last week’s agreement between Japan and Australia to jointly develop *stealth submarine* technology represents a major, perhaps even breakthrough, step for Japan as it seeks to normalize its defense posture, forging ever closer ties with Australia as both countries seek to balance Chinese expansionism.

The question now is how, or how far, can Japan capitalize on the intriguing potential the deal poses.

The June 11 agreement, following extensive talks between Japanese Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera, Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida and their Australian counterparts, Julie Bishop and David Johnston, will see the two countries jointly develop a range of submarine technologies based mainly on Japan’s highly advanced air-independent propulsion (AIP) systems.

In a joint press conference, Onodera stressed that the deal would be applicable to more than submarines and said he had “high expectations for successful results.”

The reality is that Australia will probably deploy some form of AIP technology that Japan uses in its Soryu-class submarines as the Royal Australian Navy, in a March 2015 review, embarks on an AUS $35 billion (US $33 billion) program to replace its six aging, maintenance-heavy Collins-class diesel-electric submarines.

The goal is to replace them with a new fleet of larger boats better able to protect vital shipping routes around disputed waters in the South and East China seas. The new subs could feature submarine-launched cruise missiles and be capable of deploying special operations forces and represent a major regional enhancement of Australia’s capabilities.

Johnston said that while Australia and Japan are looking at a technology exchange, all options for Australia’s Future Submarine program are still on the table.

Project Sea 1000 will build up to 12 large conventionally powered submarines to replace six Collins-class boats, with options previously narrowed to a choice between an evolved Collins-class boat, which will benchmark current capabilities and add a technology refresh; and a new design.

Johnston has said the new submarines must be in the water by 2030 if a further and costly Collins service-life extension program (SLEP) is to be avoided.

While the deal stopped short of Australia actually committing to buy Soryus or modified versions, it’s something of a triple play for Japan. Since 2011, Tokyo has relaxed a five-decade-old ban on weapons exports, deciding this April that it could export arms and defense technologies to countries not actually involved in conflicts or subject to UN embargoes.

First, the deal presages a new strategic relationship between Japan and Australia, which have also agreed on new defense ties as part of the deal, said Fumio Ota, retired vice admiral of the Marine Self-Defense Force and former director of Japan’s Defense Intelligence Headquarters.

“Japan and Australia are becoming close friends,” he said. “Australia is the only country to have signed an acquisition and cross-servicing agreement with Japan. With AIP, Australian submarines would be able to deploy into South China Sea and beyond. Since few countries can deploy submarines in those areas, this could restrict the operational capabilities of China’s nuclear-capable ballistic missile submarines homeported in Hainan Island.”

Second, Ota said the deal makes Japan a potentially bigger player in regional security, validating the diplomacy of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, who is seeking to balance China diplomatically.

“It is clear that Abe has been extremely active, consistent in message, and has racked up many achievements, particularly in reaching out to [Southeast] Asia, India and Australia,” said Corey Wallace, a Japan security policy expert at New Zealand’s University of Auckland.

Third, the deal offers the potential — as yet unrealized — of Japan spreading its wings and becoming a bigger player in the global defense market, said Satoshi Tsuzukibashi, director of the Office of Defense Production Committee at Nippon Keidanren, Japan’s most powerful business lobby.

“[This agreement] is a trigger to change the mind and view of Japanese companies to do business in the global defense market.”

*Questions Raised*
However, somewhat ironically, the deal actually poses a series of tough questions for Japan’s defense industry, sources said.

If, and it’s a big if, Japan actually sells Soryu-based or derived submarines, it would be a big win for both sides, Ota said, with production driving down costs for Japan.

“Japan’s defense industry will have a good opportunity to reduce submarine costs because the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Forces orders submarines almost only once every five years,” he said. “Mitsubishi and Kawasaki Heavy Industries will be able to maintain superb submarine technicians if Japan exports her submarines.”

Exporting subs potentially offers Australia better value for money, particularly as Collins-class subs are costing Australia upwards of $800 million each year just for maintenance, Wallace said.

“Maintaining core industry capabilities while getting more value for money from Japan’s defense budget were the main motivations for the recent changes to the arms export restrictions. Japan produces its Soryu at around [US] $540 million per year, so even if Japan and Australia designed and built a modified version together, then the full complement of 12 boats will only cost a fraction of the original budget. With the drive train in the pocket, this will ensure the Australian government against significant budgetary risk and against the risk of platform failure,” he said.

Bob Nugent, with AMI International, was less upbeat. Any deal could help Japanese makers compete in an emerging $250 billion global naval market for up to 300 new hulls to be built over the next 20 years, challenging traditional leaders in submarine export such as ThyssenKrupp in Germany, Russian builders and DCNS in France.

But the size of Soryu-class boats — 3,000 tons fully loaded — probably makes them too large for the emerging and highly competitive export market for small- medium-sized conventional diesel electric and AIP vessels of 1,500-2,500-tons, he said.

“A larger hull is attractive to future customers like Australia whose requirements for endurance and embarked weapons (missiles, underwater vehicles) push for hulls of 3,000 tons or larger to accommodate, but are not looking at nuclear-powered hulls,” Nugent said. “There are some other prospective submarine buyers over the next 10 years whose requirements for a larger submarine are similar — Canada comes to mind. This could favor a Japanese design.”

In particular, Japan faces stiff competition from European hull designs such as German-maker Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft’s Type 416, which are conceived around Australian requirements, rather than purchases of entire Soryu submarines.

Further, a senior source familiar with Japan’s defense industry said local makers already felt Abe was moving too fast, as Japan is still working out its export control regimes and is inexperienced in technology transfer agreements outside of familiar negotiations as part of the US-Japan alliance.

Following a tentative UK-Japan defense technology agreement last year, Japan is figuring out a ShinMaywa US-2i short-takeoff-and-landing amphibious aircraft export contract with India, which will likely see 13 units assembled locally, as well as figuring out a welter of potential deals with the Philippines, Turkey, Southeast Asian and Middle Eastern countries.

“Abe and others have been going around the world making promises and shaking hands, but government officers are wondering how to deal with them because we haven’t worked out standards for technology transfers,” the source said. “Industry needs and is waiting for concrete standards. We are asking, ‘how do we do this? How do we get good deals without giving our technologies away?’”

Added Nugent: “Internal fears of losing technical and tactical advantages via submarine exports are reasonable. Some of the established submarine builders who once ‘owned’ the global export market have seen customers like Korea and Turkey become competitors — enabled in part by technology transfer from past submarine export and cooperative construction programs.”

Johnston was careful to point out that Australia still has options as to what, specifically, will replace the Collins boats.

“What we’re looking at initially is a defense, science and technology exchange. We are working towards an agreement to that. Submarine technology is very sensitive for both countries,” he said from Japan on June 12. “We are taking very small steps. Japan is one of several countries we are talking to actively about our new submarine program.”

Johnston also pointed out that Australia is also talking with the US, UK, France and Germany on technology-related matters.

However, while any technology transfer agreement with Japan could put another horse in the proverbial submarine race, it is purely speculative at this point, said Andrew Davies, a senior analyst with Australia’s Strategic Policy Institute in Canberra.

“It’s not clear what Australia’s expectations are and what Japan’s readiness is, in terms of technology transfer,” he said. ■

*Japan, Australia Deal Poses Tech Issues | Defense News | defensenews.com*


----------



## Aepsilons

An overview of JMSDF's anti-ballistic missile capabilities;


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese sailors on exercise , en route to RIMPAC 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

JMSDF is really powerful. Probably the strongest navy in Asia. Keep up the development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*JMSDF in action, RIMPAC 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

TOKYO (AP) — Japan's ruling coalition has given formal approval to reinterpreting the constitution to allow greater use of military force, paving the way for Cabinet endorsement later Tuesday of one of the biggest changes to Japanese security policy since World War II.

The move will allow the military to defend other nations under what is known as "collective self-defense."

Previous governments have said that Japan's war-renouncing constitution limits the use of force to the defense of Japan.

The constitution was drafted by American occupation forces after World War II in part to prevent a repeat of Japan's invasion and brutal occupation of wide swaths of Asia.

Prime Minister Shinzo Abe is pushing hard for the change. He cites a deteriorating security environment, including China's rise and North Korean missile and nuclear threats.



---------------------------

Glad to see the resolution was passed.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Aepsilons

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Prime Minister Shinzo Abe is pushing hard for the change. He cites a deteriorating security environment, including China's rise and North Korean missile and nuclear threats.




While we are at this, i think it is only befitting that Japan becomes a Nuclear power. Why should we not? After all we are the 3rd largest economy in the world, and have superior conventional military capability. A nuclear deterrence will ensure our sovereign protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> While we are at this, i think it is only befitting that Japan becomes a Nuclear power. Why should we not? After all we are the 3rd largest economy in the world, and have superior conventional military capability. A nuclear deterrence will ensure our sovereign protection.


I think Russia + U.S + China should discuss this case in UNSC


----------



## AKIRAKUMA

日本を変える朝、淡々２５分間の合意　集団的自衛権：朝日新聞デジタル
I see.


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> I think Russia + U.S + China should discuss this case in UNSC




I am confident the United States will support our designs if it values the strategic relationship she has with Japan.

As for Russia and China, their opinion on the matter is of no consequence to us. We have the right to be a Nuclear power.

And I believe we shall.



AKIRAKUMA said:


> 日本を変える朝、淡々２５分間の合意　集団的自衛権：朝日新聞デジタル
> I see.



I am not concerned about pictures of pro-isolationist nut jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tshering22

Nihonjin1051 said:


> TOKYO (AP) — Japan's ruling coalition has given formal approval to reinterpreting the constitution to allow greater use of military force, paving the way for Cabinet endorsement later Tuesday of one of the biggest changes to Japanese security policy since World War II.
> 
> The move will allow the military to defend other nations under what is known as "collective self-defense."
> 
> Previous governments have said that Japan's war-renouncing constitution limits the use of force to the defense of Japan.
> 
> The constitution was drafted by American occupation forces after World War II in part to prevent a repeat of Japan's invasion and brutal occupation of wide swaths of Asia.
> 
> Prime Minister Shinzo Abe is pushing hard for the change. He cites a deteriorating security environment, including China's rise and North Korean missile and nuclear threats.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Glad to see the resolution was passed.



This is a welcome development. We in India warmly welcome this resolution. Japan is a powerful country with advanced technology and has all the rights to defend its interests in the region and beyond. Removing constraints of pacifist economy structure will only increase the potential of closer partnership between Japan and other Asian, African and LATAM countries. 

For some reason I get the feeling that Vietnam would also be very pleased with this arrangement.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xunzi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> While we are at this, i think it is only befitting that Japan becomes a Nuclear power. Why should we not? After all we are the 3rd largest economy in the world, and have superior conventional military capability. A nuclear deterrence will ensure our sovereign protection.


Japan is not a very responsible country when it gains access to deadly weapon. The militaristic past in WWI and WWII is a testament to this. So no. Japan won't recognize as nuclear power otherwise everyone else in the world can become nuclear state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I am confident the United States will support our designs if it values the strategic relationship she has with Japan.
> 
> As for Russia and China, their opinion on the matter is of no consequence to us. We have the right to be a Nuclear power.
> 
> And I believe we shall.
> 
> I am not concerned about pictures of pro-isolationist nut jobs.


American nuked Japanese city twice in WWII.
If Japan military force own nukes, Don't American would worry about Japanese revenge, future nuke U.S back ? There's no permanent alliance, nations will fight(or nuke) in order to their own interests.

BTW NUKE is the offensive weapon, not defence weapon. No stupid will nuke himself in his own lands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> American nuked Japanese city twice in WWII.
> If Japan military force own nukes, Don't American would worry about Japanese revenge, future nuke U.S back ?
> There's no permanent alliance, nations will fight in order to their own interests.
> 
> BTW NUKE is the offensive weapon, not defence weapon. No stupid will nuke himself in this own lands.



We have enough military grade plutonium to make hundreds of nuclear warheads. To be frank, I would not be surprised if JSDF has already created reserve nuclear warheads. We are talking about Japan, the most technologically advanced nation in the world, not some kind of 3rd world cesspool that cannot feed its own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xunzi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> We have enough military grade plutonium to make hundreds of nuclear warheads. To be frank, I would not be surprised if JSDF has already created reserve nuclear warheads. We are talking about Japan, the* most technologically advanced nation* in the world, not some kind of 3rd world cesspool that cannot feed its own people.


Correction: you are not the most technologically advance nation in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

I would beg to differ, my friend. The average Japanese are far more technologically advanced than Americans and some of our friends in the EU. I am not trying to show arrogance, but merely pointing fact. I am living in the US now, and they are , in many ways, so far behind the lifestyle in Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> We have enough military grade plutonium to make hundreds of nuclear warheads. To be frank, I would not be surprised if JSDF has already created reserve nuclear warheads. We are talking about Japan, the most technologically advanced nation in the world, not some kind of 3rd world cesspool that cannot feed its own people.


Even Japan has tons of weapon-level nuke materials, don't you think Japan also need to build one true nuclear-bomb and explode in somewhere to test it ?

Past 60 years, Top5 nations ever exploded thousands of nukes to test and collect datas. Now they r using Super-computers to simulat nuke test but Empirical Data came from nukes explode tests, no one can provide such classified nuke datas to any nation, even U.S to Japan. So if Japan claim to can build NUKE, at least Japanese need a true nuke and explode it, that can prove Japan successfully own nuke technology.

Only this can prove the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

Nihonjin1051 said:


> While we are at this, i think it is only befitting that Japan becomes a Nuclear power. Why should we not? After all we are the 3rd largest economy in the world, and have superior conventional military capability. A nuclear deterrence will ensure our sovereign protection.



As a Indian ,I support Japan going nuclear and I appeal my governmen too to support it . But would Japan itself choose to go nuclear is big question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

SwAggeR said:


> As a Indian ,I support Japan going nuclear and I appeal my governmen too to support it . But would Japan itself choose to go nuclear is big question.



I personally believe that this resolution has only scratched the surface of the larger issue, which is the Japanese national yearning to be a true military power, not just an economic power. This question that you raise will be eventually discussed and debated in the Diet. I am confident that, in the end, they will see national designs as a necessity to invest in processes that will assure the sovereignty of Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Welcome development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

SwAggeR said:


> As a Indian ,I support Japan going nuclear and I appeal my governmen too to support it . But would Japan itself choose to go nuclear is big question.





Contrarian said:


> Welcome development.




The following is the Platform of the LDP, the very Party that PM Shinzo Abe is part of, this has been their platform since 1955:

_Although democracy and liberalism emphasized under the control of the Allied occupation should be respected and upheld as a new principle for Japan, the initial objective of the occupying forces of the Allies was mainly to demoralize the State; therefore, many of the reforms implemented by the forces including those of the Constitution, education and other governmental systems have been unjustly suppressing the notion of the State and patriotism of the people and excessively disuniting the national sovereignty._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xunzi

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I would beg to differ, my friend. The average Japanese are far more technologically advanced than Americans and some of our friends in the EU. I am not trying to show arrogance, but merely pointing fact. I am living in the US now, and they are , in many ways, so far behind the lifestyle in Japan.


Means nothing. The reason you can afford advance technological lifestyle by the look is due to small landmass infrastructure. Take for instance, Internet speed. Everyone knows you and South Korea have some of the fastest internet connection but this is not because the US can't match or exceed it; instead, it is because to do it requires installing fiber optic cable in the vast US territories. There is not a single thing in Japan that the US can't do but I can name many things where you are no where near the US technological expertise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

My friend, i respect your right to convey your point, but I must insist to you that all aspects contribute to a country's development and realization of delivery in services. Let us get back to the topic before we digress further.


----------



## tranquilium

Nihonjin1051 said:


> We have enough military grade plutonium to make hundreds of nuclear warheads. To be frank, I would not be surprised if JSDF has already created reserve nuclear warheads. We are talking about Japan, the most technologically advanced nation in the world, not some kind of 3rd world cesspool that cannot feed its own people.



I am skeptical on the "most technological advanced" part and highly doubt the "already created reserve nuclear warheads". Let's put it this way. Countries like Italy, Spain, Brazil, Argentina, Canada, Australia, South Korea. Indonesia, Turkey, Netherland and quite a few others had the economy and freedom to develop their armed force for decades now and they are not nuclear powers. Going to from "larger military role" to "nuclear power" is a rather large jump.


----------



## Aepsilons

You have the right to hold your own views.


----------



## cnleio

Next days let's pay attentions to American news. I didn't find such Japan news on CNN.com and Yahoo.com yet.

I found here
*Japan approves larger military role*


----------



## Abhishek_

a fantastic development; a stronger Japan is absolutely vital for a peaceful Asia.
And as OP pointed out, Japan has every right and a justified need for developing nuclear armaments.

*Japan cabinet approves landmark military change*






Japan's cabinet has approved a landmark change in security policy, paving the way for its military to fight overseas.

Under its constitution, Japan is barred from using force to resolve conflicts except in cases of self-defence.

But a reinterpretation of the law will now allow "collective self-defence" - using force to defend allies under attack.

Ruling bloc lawmakers approved the move on Tuesday morning and the cabinet followed later in the day.

Prime Minister Shinzo Abe has been pushing hard for the move, arguing Japan needs to adapt to a changing security environment in the Asia-Pacific region.

The US - with whom Japan has a decades-old security alliance - will also welcome the move, but it will anger China, with whom Japan's ties are already very strained.

The decision is also highly controversial in a nation where post-war pacifist identify is firmly entrenched.

On Sunday a man set himself on fire in central Tokyo to protest against the change.

Mr Abe endorsed the move in May, after a panel of his advisers released a report recommending changes to defence laws.

Japan adopted its pacifist constitution after its surrender in World War Two. Since then, its troops have not engaged in combat, although small numbers have taken part in UN peace-keeping operations.

Mr Abe's panel recommended that - if Japan reinterpreted the constitution to allow collective self-defence - conditions be imposed to ensure the power would not be abused.

On Monday, thousands of people joined a protest in Tokyo to oppose the change.

Critics of Mr Abe fear that this move is the first step to a more permanent revision or removal of the war-renouncing Article 9 of the constitution.

"I thought that if we don't stop the Abe government now then it won't be possible to recover," Etsuo Nakashima, 32, told Reuters news agency.

But others believe that the constitution is a post-war relic imposed on Japan by the US that restricts it from engaging in the normal activities of a modern nation.

China - with whom Japan is currently engaged in a bitter territorial dispute - says it opposes the change, accusing Japan of "remilitarising" under Mr Abe.

Now the cabinet has approved the move, legal revisions must be approved by parliament. But by reinterpreting rather than revising the constitution, Mr Abe avoids the need for a public referendum.

BBC News - Japan cabinet approves landmark military change

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

This security policy will change current East-Asia diplomacy and military balance, there will be a arm race in this region.

I believe Korean and Russian also won't welcome this change in Japan side, specially Korea will be alliance with China when face to the same new threat.


> Japan's cabinet has approved a landmark change in security policy, paving the way for its military to fight overseas.



Korean will be with Chinese once again, they has no choice when the Sun rising again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

2014.07.01 This is a historical memorial Day for Japanese / Korean / Chinese. The East-Asia history will cycle again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

seeing as Indians are here too, i come here to support the Chinese view

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bastion-P

Tshering22 said:


> This is a welcome development. We in India warmly welcome this resolution. Japan is a powerful country with advanced technology and has all the rights to defend its interests in the region and beyond. Removing constraints of pacifist economy structure will only increase the potential of closer partnership between Japan and other Asian, African and LATAM countries.
> 
> For some reason I get the feeling that Vietnam would also be very pleased with this arrangement.



Yes, for sure. It benefits the whole region by bringing more balance of power.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

Very good move Japan!

I strongly believe Vietnamese government soon seeks a security alliance with our Japanese friends.

We will no longer tolerate chinese dirty bullying aggressive politics. Everything has a price.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bastion-P

Viet said:


> Very good move Japan!
> 
> I strongly believe Vietnamese government soon seeks a security alliance with our Japanese friends.
> 
> We will no longer tolerate chinese dirty bullying aggressive politics. Everything has a price.


I don't think we seek an official security alliance with Japan. Our moto is non-alliance. We don't need to beg Japan (and US and other countries) to intervene in Vietnam's East Sea issues. They will have to do it (intervention) for their own benefits. 

What we should do is to encourage them to do it while strengthening our own strength to be prepared for worse situations.


----------



## $@rJen

cnleio said:


> Even Japan has tons of weapon-level nuke materials, don't you think Japan also need to build one true nuclear-bomb and explode in somewhere to test it ?
> Past 60 years, Top5 nations ever exploded thousands of nukes to test and collect datas. Now they r using Super-computers to simulat nuke test but Empirical Data came from nukes explode tests, no one can provide such classified nuke datas to any nation, even U.S to Japan. So if Japan claim to can build NUKE, at least Japanese need a true nuke and explode it, that can prove Japan successfully own nuke technology.
> Only this can prove the truth.



they don't have to explode the nuke.... you're right by the way.. but live testing would put japan under pressure... computer simulation is more than enough... all the need is to develop one ICBM or BM out of their long rang rockets and mount the warhead.... anyway having a nuke sends clear message to enemies, it doesn't matter if its live tested or not.. I don't think so a enemy state would risk to check if their nukes would work., Israel mostly test their nukes with computer simulations...... but though Japs have the capabilities US won't allow them to have as long as Japan is under US's nuclear umbrella


----------



## Viet

Bastion-P said:


> I don't think we seek an official security alliance with Japan. Our moto is non-alliance. We don't need to beg Japan (and US and other countries) to intervene in Vietnam's East Sea issues. They will have to do it (intervention) for their own benefits.
> 
> What we should do is to encourage them to do it while strengthening our own strength to be prepared for worse situations.


We must answer these questions:

Can we defend our country against Chinese aggression?
Do we have the power to expel them out of our waters and soil?

The answer is clearly No. At the moment the chicom do whatever they like. They don't care, because we're weak.

We must change our pacifist policy like Japan.


----------



## $@rJen

tranquilium said:


> I am skeptical on the "most technological advanced" part and highly doubt the "already created reserve nuclear warheads". Let's put it this way. Countries like Italy, Spain, Brazil, Argentina, Canada, Australia, South Korea. Indonesia, Turkey, Netherland and quite a few others had the economy and freedom to develop their armed force for decades now and they are not nuclear powers. Going to from "larger military role" to "nuclear power" is a rather large jump.



The EU countries you mentioned are already have NATO's Nukes... Argentina ??? no way... first they are not even a strong military power.. economy is not that big... Brazil arose recently + these two nations don't have any threats from Nuclear powers except Argentina from UK. Canada,Sk under US nuke umbrella....................

Nuclear power is large jump... but when you have the equipment and Tech its walk in the park..... They've the Weapon grade uranium in stock, can modify the long rang rockets as Missiles.... given 6 month to 1 year.. they've a Nuke........ All these abilities Japan Acquired silently. why you do think they silently can't build one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

Nihonjin1051 said:


> TOKYO (AP) — Japan's ruling coalition has given formal approval to reinterpreting the constitution to allow greater use of military force, paving the way for Cabinet endorsement later Tuesday of one of the biggest changes to Japanese security policy since World War II.
> 
> The move will allow the military to defend other nations under what is known as "collective self-defense."
> 
> Previous governments have said that Japan's war-renouncing constitution limits the use of force to the defense of Japan.
> 
> The constitution was drafted by American occupation forces after World War II in part to prevent a repeat of Japan's invasion and brutal occupation of wide swaths of Asia.
> 
> Prime Minister Shinzo Abe is pushing hard for the change. He cites a deteriorating security environment, including China's rise and North Korean missile and nuclear threats.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Glad to see the resolution was passed.



Interesting news.

I am surprised this move was not opposed by pacifists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Nihonjin1051 said:


> While we are at this, i think it is only befitting that Japan becomes a Nuclear power. Why should we not? After all we are the 3rd largest economy in the world, and have superior conventional military capability. A nuclear deterrence will ensure our sovereign protection.


No hope for JP to become a Nuclear power, JP even is not allowed to enrich uranium by itself like VietNam.


----------



## NiceGuy

Viet said:


> We must answer these questions:
> 
> Can we defend our country against Chinese aggression?
> 
> Do we have the power to expel them out of our waters and soil?
> 
> The answer is clearly No. At the moment the chicom do whatever they like. They don't care, because we're weak.
> 
> We must change our pacifist policy like Japan
> .


\Its hard to fight with China, but it doesnt mean we can not fight against them. We also can not let our country to be controlled by US like JP.

We can enrich uranium in our soil and make Nuke bomb secretly, too. So, China know well that they can not push VN into the corner . China oil rig in SCS(east sea) is not a too serious problem for us coz France willing to transfer military tech to VN now and JP also wanna give more support to our economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

A good development, Japan has acted in a responsible manner all these years, it has the right to develop arms to protect itself

Good move

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prayas

Good move by Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

The US is covertly and overtly supporting the buildup of Japan, as it sees it as a strong ally to balance against swiftly rising Chinese influence.

While miscalculations and blunders by US strategists happen, I don't think they are under any illusion that a massive force such as the current USN can indefinitely maintain the status quo worldwide. A strong Japan is an insurance policy against USN reductions and cutbacks.

That is, until alliances and politics inevitably shift, and a future generation has to deal with the consequences of a once allied nation no longer seeing eye-to-eye with US foreign policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

We have Chinese, Japanese, Americans, Indians, Vietnamese point of view, we lacks South Koreans member here to expressing their concern towards Japan. As an Indonesian, my government will giving a full support for Japanese move to reinterpret their Constitutions and change their Civil service into full fledged military uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Japan will not go to war la. Please!

List of countries by median age - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Today Japan median age is 45 years old. This kind of old man wont fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

pigtaker said:


> We will welcome japs' move too. At least on paper, they can become a proud enemy of us rather than whinning being a constrained dog of america.
> 
> The really hard part lies in US, on one hand, they need to let their leash loosen a little bit to confront China, on the other hand, if loosing too much japs would bite back US and take the revenge of US nuking them, also it is possible japs' bluntness would drag america into a war it does want to. US president will have many sleepless nights ahead.



Most Japanese are smart enough to understand WWII, and "revenge" against the US is probably not a top priority for even the most nationalistic.

My guess would be protection against Chinese "revenge" for events in that part of the last century is far more worrisome, though I have to agree that things can/will change in the future.

@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pigtaker

OCguy said:


> Most Japanese are smart enough to understand WWII, and "revenge" against the US is probably not a top priority for even the most nationalistic.
> 
> My guess would be protection against Chinese "revenge" for events in that part of the last century is far more worrisome, though I have to agree that things can/will change in the future.
> 
> @Nihonjin1051


Of course we will, that is in our DNA demonstrated by our history. Nobody could hurt us twice whehter it was Hun, Turks, Mongal,Manchu.

As for japs, it is just common sense of human nature that they hold such grudge. The question can only be if they have the capacity and chance.



madokafc said:


> We have Chinese, Japanese, Americans, Indians, Vietnamese point of view, we lacks South Koreans member here to expressing their concern towards Japan. As an Indonesian, my government will giving a full support for Japanese move to reinterpret their Constitutions and change their Civil service into full fledged military uniform.


Good for you. Just several days ago one of your island memorize event of 50 thousands civilians massacred by japs army. It seems people could easily get away by treating you like that, setting a good example for the furture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

pigtaker said:


> Of course we will, that is in our DNA demonstrated by our history. Nobody could hurt us twice whehter it was Hun, Turks, Mongal,Manchu.
> 
> As for japs, it is just common sense of human nature that they hold such grudge. The question can only be if they have the capacity and chance.



Only the emotional or uninformed view the two atomic bombs dropped at the end of WWII as somehow worse than any number of horrific conventional bombing campaigns carried out in that time-frame. Luckily the atomic age was in its infancy and the devices were small compared to the monsters that were weaponized only years later.

But I digress....that is another subject altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pigtaker

OCguy said:


> Only the emotional or uninformed view the two atomic bombs dropped at the end of WWII as somehow worse than any number of horrific conventional bombing campaigns carried out in that time-frame. Luckily the atomic age was in its infancy and the devices were small compared to the monsters that were weaponized only years later.
> 
> But I digress....that is another subject altogether.


no, one is about civlilian casulties and the other is combat one, this is the most diffirence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

pigtaker said:


> no, one is about civlilian casulties and the other is combat one, this is the most diffirence.



This may actually be relevant to the thread subject since it gives perspective on the Japanese modern-day mind set and is most likely influencing contemporary decisions by the Japanese government, so I'll bite.

Estimates range from 150k-250k "civilian" casualties from both atomic bombs_ combined. _Here are some official numbers from conventional bombing campaigns prior to nukes, but then some simple math follows the estimates to show just how low they are in all likelihood:

"Official":



> A lesser number of M-47 incendiaries was also dropped: the M-47 was a 100-pound (45 kg) jelled-gasoline and white phosphorus bomb which ignited upon impact. In the first two hours of the raid, 226 of the attacking aircraft unloaded their bombs to overwhelm the city's fire defenses.[10] The first B-29s to arrive dropped bombs in a large X pattern centered in Tokyo's densely populated working class district near the docks in both Koto and Chuo city wards on the water; later aircraft simply aimed near this flaming X. Fourteen B-29s were lost.[11] The individual fires caused by the bombs joined to create a general conflagration, which would have been classified as a firestorm but for prevailing winds gusting at 17 to 28 mph (27 to 45 km/h).[12] Approximately 15.8 square miles (4,090 ha) of the city was destroyed and some 100,000 people are estimated to have died.[13][14] The US Strategic Bombing Survey later estimated that nearly 88,000 people died in this one raid, 41,000 were injured, and over a million residents lost their homes.



Simple math contradicting those estimates above:



> The figure of roughly 100,000 deaths, provided by Japanese and American authorities, both of whom may have had reasons of their own for minimizing the death toll, seems to me arguably low in light of population density, wind conditions, and survivors' accounts. With an average of 103,000 inhabitants per square mile (396 people per hectare) and peak levels as high as 135,000 per square mile (521 people per hectare), the highest density of any industrial city in the world, and with firefighting measures ludicrously inadequate to the task, *15.8 square miles (41 km2) of Tokyo were destroyed on a night when fierce winds whipped the flames and walls of fire blocked tens of thousands fleeing for their lives. An estimated 1.5 million people lived in the burned out areas*



Bombing of Tokyo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The carpet bombing of Dresden, London, and ground campaigns and atrocities were also horrific for civilians, and carried out by all sides. I just don't see the accepted aggressors starting more offensive action 100 years later to seek "revenge" on those who defeated them.

Now those who were victims of initial aggression, and possibly have a chip on their shoulder? Look out...


----------



## Viet

pigtaker said:


> I hope you can also emulate jap's trajectory, be ready to take nukes like japs did, then become a lapdog.


What a moron!

Have I told you that Vietnam is soon to build a new nuclear research centre, with Russia help?

And a new space centre for constructing of satellites and rockets is under construction, with Japan help?

Nukes?
Oh Yes.


----------



## Nike

pigtaker said:


> Of course we will, that is in our DNA demonstrated by our history. Nobody could hurt us twice whehter it was Hun, Turks, Mongal,Manchu.
> 
> As for japs, it is just common sense of human nature that they hold such grudge. The question can only be if they have the capacity and chance.
> 
> 
> Good for you. Just several days ago one of your island memorize event of 50 thousands civilians massacred by japs army. It seems people could easily get away by treating you like that, setting a good example for the furture.



Imperial Japan Army, not JSDF. They are different entities and organizations with different spirit at the core, we will never forget their atrocities, but we must move on and going forward to face the challenge in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameerhamza360

Japan and China tension mounting up ..


----------



## Viet

Lux de Veritas said:


> Japan will not go to war la. Please!
> 
> List of countries by median age - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Today Japan median age is 45 years old. This kind of old man wont fight.


Are you sure?


----------



## Aepsilons

OCguy said:


> Most Japanese are smart enough to understand WWII, and "revenge" against the US is probably not a top priority for even the most nationalistic.
> 
> My guess would be protection against Chinese "revenge" for events in that part of the last century is far more worrisome, though I have to agree that things can/will change in the future.
> 
> @Nihonjin1051



I'm rather perplexed because a lot of posters here who claim to be Chinese , are adamant in their posts that Japan wants war, or perhaps almost disillusioned that we are going to go on an Imperialist crusade around Asia and the West. Nothing could be farther from the truth.

@OCguy , 
Our alliance with the United States is solid, and we have largely been intertwined through our economies and banking systems, as well as our military technology transfers and research development programs. Japan's designs for Asia and Pacific is complementary with that of our partners in maintaining stability and most importantly, Freedom of Navigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Viet said:


> Are you sure?



Sorry for my strong statement. Japan having a median age of 45 years old will be unlikely to post a long term security threat to China.

If a nation as advance as Japan median age is 20 years old, then China need to worry.

Japan today has no war potential. She has no natural resource and no strategic breadth. She is just a client state of USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Lux de Veritas said:


> Sorry for my strong statement. Japan having a median age of 45 years old will be unlikely to post a long term security threat to China.
> 
> If a nation as advance as Japan median age is 20 years old, then China need to worry.
> 
> Japan today has no war potential. She has no natural resource and no strategic breadth. She is just a client state of USA.



Listen, Singaporean, your city state has no room to talk. The population of Singapore is the same size as one of our smaller cities. Japan is resurging, our economy has moved from negative growth to positive growth, our exports are going up, our wages are increasing, government is increasing policies to increase teh population as well as loosen immigration of skilled personnel. And now, our military will have a more active role in global security.We are a military power, but purely on defensive designs. Meaning, if you attack us, then we will gut you. 

Before you usher a word, please research.


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Listen, Singaporean, your city state has no room to talk. The population of Singapore is the same size as one of our smaller cities. Japan is resurging, our economy has moved from negative growth to positive growth, our exports are going up, our wages are increasing, government is increasing policies to increase teh population as well as loosen immigration of skilled personnel. And now, our military will have a more active role in global security.We are a military power, but purely on defensive designs. Meaning, if you attack us, then we will gut you.
> 
> Before you usher a word, please research.



You are becoming a poor country drowning in debt. You guys old man and heavily in debt, you are hopeless.


----------



## OCguy

Lux de Veritas said:


> Japan today has no war potential. She has no natural resource and no strategic breadth. She is just a client state of USA.



Don't underestimate the ability and motivation of a population who is defending their home territory.

I agree that offensively Japan has no current ambitions, but what you list as a reason that war is impossible (natural resources), is actually the very reason that war will someday be likely again in that region.

What gets disparaged often on this forum as "lapdogs" or "client states" is actually a crucial and necessary piece of strategy for any nation with aspirations beyond isolationism.

Relationships between countries and even people naturally are influenced by power between each party, but that does not mean that they are bad or not mutually beneficial. And in Japan's case specifically, they have the GDP to militarize to the moon and back if they felt they needed to. The US nuclear umbrella that they enjoy is something that they could create indigenously should they decide to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Lux de Veritas said:


> You are becoming a poor country drowning in debt. You guys old man and heavily in debt, you are hopeless.



LOL !  says a person who comes from a country the size of a very small prefecture. Go back to the hole from whence you came.


----------



## Lux de Veritas

OCguy said:


> Don't underestimate the ability and motivation of a population who is defending their home territory.
> 
> I agree that offensively Japan has no current ambitions, but what you list as a reason that war is impossible (natural resources), is actually the very reason that war will someday be likely again in that region.
> 
> What gets disparaged often on this forum as "lapdogs" or "client states" is actually a crucial and necessary piece of strategy for any nation with aspirations beyond isolationism.
> 
> Relationships between countries and even people naturally are influenced by power between to each party, but that does not mean that they are bad or not mutually beneficial. And in Japan's case specifically, they have the GDP to militarize to the moon and back if they felt they needed to. The US nuclear umbrella that they enjoy is something that they could create indigenously should they decide to.



I am stating a fact. You know who control Japan. If you cannot see that Japan is USA colony, I wont waste my time talking to you.

Talk about war potential, only countries below has it
1) USA
2) China
3) Russia
4) Canada
5) Australia
6) India
7) Brazil
8) Argentina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Lux de Veritas said:


> Sorry for my strong statement. Japan having a median age of 45 years old will be unlikely to post a long term security threat to China.
> 
> If a nation as advance as Japan median age is 20 years old, then China need to worry.
> 
> Japan today has no war potential. She has no natural resource and no strategic breadth. She is just a client state of USA.


Ha ha ha...look at the reactions of mainlanders! They are fearful and desperate. Vietnam needs a strong Japan to stop Chinese aggression.

How many more oil rigs and warships will the Chinese deploy to the SC Sea?

No, we need a stronger Japan to kick chinese out of our waters and soil. Time to pay back. Time to stop their delusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GCTom

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Listen, Singaporean, your city state has no room to talk. The population of Singapore is the same size as one of our smaller cities. Japan is resurging, our economy has moved from negative growth to positive growth, our exports are going up, our wages are increasing, government is increasing policies to increase teh population as well as loosen immigration of skilled personnel. And now, our military will have a more active role in global security.We are a military power, but purely on defensive designs. Meaning, if you attack us, then we will gut you.
> 
> Before you usher a word, please research.



Does matter how powerful Japan is going to be, it still doesn't have an independent foreign policy and will continue to hide and ride on the coat tail of its patron: the USA. Looking back, even when Japan was the 2nd largest economy on the world with powerful militaries it lacked political influences around the world. As Japan's relative economy weakens , its political/economical influences will continue to dwindle and with its voice will continue to weight less on global policies.


----------



## Aepsilons

OCguy said:


> I agree that offensively Japan has no current ambitions, but what you list as a reason that war is impossible (natural resources), is actually the very reason that war will someday be likely again in that region.



It is , indeed, laughable that these trolls who try to say Japan is devoid of natural resources are impudent to say the least. We may not have the resources of say Russia, but we do have proven gas reserves. We have around 20 billion cubic cm in proved-reserves, as well as an additional estimated 100-300 billion possibly under the Senakaku Islands.

In addition to this, our engineering facilities have afforded Japan to be the 1st country to extract natural gas from the frozen seabed. Thus, we expect to be a large natural gas and petro exporter in the coming future if we tap into our East Seas. 

Japan Natural gas - proved reserves - Energy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lux de Veritas

You guys mis-undertook Japan. Japan do not hate China as many mainlanders have perceived. The war between Japan and China is on who is going to lead yellow people. 

The war between Japan and USA is civilization war. Hey China friends,

中日战争是争谁做黄种人老大，
美日战争是文明冲突


----------



## OCguy

Lux de Veritas said:


> I am stating a fact. You know who control Japan. If you cannot see that Japan is USA colony, I wont waste my time talking to you.
> 
> Talk about war potential, only countries below has it
> 1) USA
> 2) China
> 3) Russia
> 4) Canada
> 5) Australia
> 6) India
> 7) Brazil
> 8) Argentina



I think you are confusing "control" with "influence". The US has its stature because of the international influence it retained or obtained post-WWII. 

If someone who lives in what was indeed an actual colony until the 1960s doesn't know what "colony" means, then I would want them to spend their time reading and researching, not talking to me on the internet. So on that point, it appears as if we are in agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pigtaker

Lux de Veritas said:


> Sorry for my strong statement. Japan having a median age of 45 years old will be unlikely to post a long term security threat to China.
> 
> If a nation as advance as Japan median age is 20 years old, then China need to worry.
> 
> Japan today has no war potential. She has no natural resource and no strategic breadth. She is just a client state of USA.


The problems with japs is that it made all its neighbours hatred enemies, not just China. If korea had half sthengh of China, they would have tear japan apart now.

Also japs were famous to make bold yet stupid moves along the history, tactically wise yet strategically stupid, they ambushed Russia's fleet and launched surprized pearl harbour attack, let alone invading China. who knows what spupid action they will do in the future.


----------



## Aepsilons

Lux de Veritas said:


> I am stating a fact. You know who control Japan. If you cannot see that Japan is USA colony, I wont waste my time talking to you.
> 
> Talk about war potential, only countries below has it
> 1) USA
> 2) China
> 3) Russia
> 4) Canada
> 5) Australia
> 6) India
> 7) Brazil
> 8) Argentina




LOL! The list even includes, of all countries, Australia and Argentina. 

Did you conjure this list up in your head, kid? 

A more realistic list would include : France, UK, Germany, Egypt, Indonesia, Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Listen, Singaporean, your city state has no room to talk. The population of Singapore is the same size as one of our smaller cities. Japan is resurging, our economy has moved from negative growth to positive growth, our exports are going up, our wages are increasing, government is increasing policies to increase teh population as well as loosen immigration of skilled personnel. And now, our military will have a more active role in global security.We are a military power, but purely on defensive designs. Meaning, if you attack us, then we will gut you.
> 
> Before you usher a word, please research.


Japan is rising. Let the Chinese feel the pain of the rising sun. I see they are fearful. Chinese love to bully Vietnam and Philippines. But Japan?
They pick the wrong enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Viet said:


> Japan is rising. Let the Chinese feel the pain of the rising sun.



Japan is the Land of the Rising Sun, and we are on the Rise.



OCguy said:


> I think you are confusing "control" with "influence". The US has its stature because of the international influence it retained or obtained post-WWII.
> 
> If someone who lives in what was indeed an actual colony until the 1960s doesn't know what "colony" means, then I would want them to spend their time reading and researching, not talking to me on the internet. So on that point, it appears as if we are in agreement.



Don't waste your breath over that impudent troll. His entire postings are flame baits and devoid of any reasoning , but to forward his pro-China agenda. He's a false flagger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Viet said:


> Ha ha ha...look at the reactions of mainlanders! They are fearful and desperate. Vietnam needs a strong Japan to stop Chinese aggression.
> 
> How many more oil rigs and warships will the Chinese deploy to the SC Sea?
> 
> No, we need a stronger Japan to kick chinese out of our waters and soil. Time to pay back. Time to stop their delusions.



Wow.
If you think that any sovereign nation will fight on your country's behalf, you are seriously naive.

Time will tip the balance of power in China's favour and the East asian order of seniority will once again be in place. Grandson Vietnam needs to behave.

What you are seeing in the SCS is really just the beginning.


----------



## Aepsilons

Viet said:


> But Japan?
> They pick the wrong enemy.



They know we don't mess around. We have a tendency of being excessive when we are pushed. A war with Japan is to no one's favor. This is why peace and stability in East Asia and South East Asia is important for us.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Viet said:


> Japan is rising. Let the Chinese feel the pain of the rising sun. I see they are fearful. Chinese love to bully Vietnam and Philippines. But Japan?
> They pick the wrong enemy.



Do you seriously think that China is afraid of a resurgent Japan? The Americans destabilize Asia from the shadows and willing pawns sells out Asian waters to Western masters.

Where is your Asian pride?


----------



## Aepsilons

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Do you seriously think that China is afraid of a resurgent Japan? The Americans destabilize Asia from the shadows and willing pawns sells out Asian waters to Western masters.
> 
> Where is your Asian pride?



So i would conjecture your position would be: "_don't sell out your waters to westerners, but sell out your waters to Zhongguo, instead_?" lol. Your reasoning is priceless.

_Anatawa hontoni tensai ne_ !


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Beidou2020 said:


> I think its time China and Russia nuked Japan. This is a dangerous development of a fascist regime rearming. I think Xi and Putin should think about preemptive nuclear strikes on Tokyo. US will bark but won't get into a nuclear confrontation with Russia and China. I approve the PLA to wipe Japan off the map. For me, the fact that Japan exists is an insult to Chinese civilisation and thus must be annihilated.
> 
> It's time the PLA took a hardline view of Japan because the Japan has absolutely NOTHING whatsoever to counter a barrage of nuclear missiles.
> 
> I approve of wiping off the Jap race. Turn those Japs into human sushi.



Dont be a fool. You do not understand Japanese history and truth about WW2.


----------



## Aepsilons

Beidou2020 said:


> I think its time China and Russia nuked Japan. This is a dangerous development of a fascist regime rearming. I think Xi and Putin should think about preemptive nuclear strikes on Tokyo. US will bark but won't get into a nuclear confrontation with Russia and China. I approve the PLA to wipe Japan off the map. For me, the fact that Japan exists is an insult to Chinese civilisation and thus must be annihilated.
> 
> It's time the PLA took a hardline view of Japan because the Japan has absolutely NOTHING whatsoever to counter a barrage of nuclear missiles.



*LOL*! You must be the Chinese People's Liberation Army Supreme Commander of War. Go ahead, Great Commander , and push that Great Red Button and nuke us. See what happens.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Nihonjin1051 said:


> So i would conjecture your position would be: "_don't sell out your waters to westerners, but sell out your waters to Zhongguo, instead_?" lol. Your reasoning is priceless.
> 
> _Anatawa hontoni tensai ne_ !



Sell out?
Chinese territory is not to be portioned off by foreigners. 

Unlike your countrymen who willingly invites foreigners to subvert Asian stability, China has fought them all off.

Asia for Asians. Except for the sellouts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BestUsernameEver

Lux de Veritas said:


> I am stating a fact. You know who control Japan. If you cannot see that Japan is USA colony, I wont waste my time talking to you.
> 
> Talk about war potential, only countries below has it
> 1) USA
> 2) China
> 3) Russia
> 4) Canada
> 5) Australia
> 6) India
> 7) Brazil
> 8) Argentina



What nonsense...

Look here light of untruth:

Global Firepower Military Ranks - 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Nihonjin1051 said:


> They know we don't mess around. We have a tendency of being excessive when we are pushed. A war with Japan is to no one's favor. This is why peace and stability in East Asia and South East Asia is important for us.



No one in China is afraid of Japanese delusions of grandeur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

BestUsernameEver said:


> What nonsense...
> 
> *Look here light of untruth:*
> 
> Global Firepower Military Ranks - 2014



Best comeback line ever....! 



+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> No one in China is afraid of Japanese delusions of grandeur.



No delusion at all. Take it as you will.




Beidou2020 said:


> Japs got NOTHING to counter a nuclear missile strike. US won't enter a nuclear war, too much to lose. Jap military is outdated and outclassed and a couple of nukes on Tokyo will see the end of Japan.



AH! Everyone, hush now, the Chinese People's Liberation Army's Supreme Commander of War has spoken. He will now threaten us with the Shiny Great Red Button of Nukedom. *LOL*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

I wonder what the Koreans will make of Japanese belligerence?
There is one half led by a crazy fat pig, heaven knows what they might do?


----------



## Aepsilons

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I wonder what the Koreans will make of Japanese belligerence?
> There is one half led by a crazy fat pig, heaven knows what they might do?



Belligerence? lol. Don't be so overly dramatic and emotional.



Beidou2020 said:


> Why not?
> Nuclear weapons are there to be used, just like the Yanks nuked the Japs in WW2, we have the right to nuke the Japs too.
> 
> Japs were put on this earth to be nuked (only this time we will finish what the Yanks started)
> 
> 
> 
> Japs are itching to taste another nuclear strike on their population centres.



You can nuke yourself while you're at it.


----------



## Aepsilons

Beidou2020 said:


> We are not emotional, we just think the Japs are vulgar subhuman species that should be exterminated.
> Nothing wrong with that



Sounds like you're having a wee bit of pent up anger, intrapsychic tension much? Why don't you take it a little easier on yourself and take that Benzodiazepam your psychiatrist prescribed you.


----------



## Lux de Veritas

The strike north view held that Japan should join with Manchukuo (the Japanese puppet state created out of occupied Manchuria in 1932) and China to form an “East Asian League”, which would then prepare for and fight a war with the Soviet Union. After the Soviet Union was defeated, Japan could move to the south to free Southeast Asia from European colonial rule. Following this victory, Japan would then be ready to tackle the United States

在建立了满洲国之后，石原从原来的“满蒙占有论”转向了“满蒙独立论”，倡导了部分日本人放弃自己的国籍也成为满洲人，外加以“民族协和”为前提让中国成为“东洋的美国”以筹备“世界最终战论”里日美决战前的第一阶段构想。在“最终战争论”中曾写到，“发源于中亚的人类文明分为东西两支，几千年来各自发挥其特长和特点，不断进步，而最近两三个世纪的发展更是突发猛进。时至今日，这两个文明已形成隔着太平洋而相互对峙的局面。这种局面必将导致战争，战争之后将走向统一，最终创造最后最高的文明的“黄金时代”，人类最后的大战争是以日美为中心而进行的世界大战争，首先是持久战争，然后是决战战争”。

石原莞尔 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
Kanji Ishiwara - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
石原莞爾 - Wikipedia

Look at what Japanese TOP thinker Ishiwara Kanji said about Japan war plan. Japan went into war is primary to use China resource to fight white man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Belligerence? lol. Don't be so overly dramatic and emotional.



You do have a history of violence and barbarism. The Koreans have memories as long as the Chinese and even the Imjin war is remembered.

All this talk of expanding the military and now talk of nukes. What next? Lebensraum?


----------



## Aepsilons

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> You do have a history of violence and barbarism. The Koreans have memories as long as the Chinese and even the Imjin war is remembered.
> 
> All this talk of expanding the military and now talk of nukes. What next? Lebensraum?



Mate, why are you so defensive and edgy? Have we attacked you, yet? Have we shot down any of you planes? No right? 
Why would we change from such policy? Cool it.


----------



## Aepsilons

Beidou2020 said:


> I just utterly despise the filthy subhuman Jap race.
> It's passion, i'm passionate about my hate



Good for you, buddy! Now don't forget to take those pills i told you about. 

Have a good night Supreme Commander of War.


----------



## Viet

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Do you seriously think that China is afraid of a resurgent Japan? The Americans destabilize Asia from the shadows and willing pawns sells out Asian waters to Western masters.
> 
> Where is your Asian pride?


Pride of Asia?

What the fck is it?
Do you get orgasm when you bully Vietnam?

I guess you do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Viet said:


> Pride of Asia?
> 
> What the fck id it?
> Do you get orgasm when you bully Vietnam?
> 
> I guess Yes.




Maybe he was referring to this? LOL


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Mate, why are you so defensive and edgy? Have we attacked you, yet? Have we shot down any of you planes? No right?
> Why would we change from such policy? Cool it.



Me being defensive? What about you being plain old _offensive_?

Less than 7 decades have passed since the last horrors of war and now we see Japanese youngsters posting about nukes and military expansion?

You are studying psychology right? what do you make of someone with a past history of outrageous violence talking about WMDs?

The issue of Lebensraum in Japan is as old as the people living on that archipelago. The area is a volcanic mess.
WW2 was started by desperation after all.



Viet said:


> Pride of Asia?
> 
> What the fck is it?
> Do you get orgasm when you bully Vietnam?
> 
> I guess you do.



I talk Asian pride. Go to any university and see how Asians really behave with each other regardless of nationality. Asians almost always group with other Asians.

Had Vietnam been a friend of China and not chosen the USSR, the situation today would mostly be different between our countries. Chinese helped in Dien Bien Phu, in the war against America and even against the early French colonials (Black flags etc)

But Vietnam chose the USSR and spat in our face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Me being defensive? What about you being plain old _offensive_?
> 
> Less than 7 decades have passed since the last horrors of war and now we see Japanese youngsters posting about nukes and military expansion?
> 
> You are studying psychology right? what do you make of someone with a past history of outrageous violence talking about WMDs?
> 
> The issue of Lebensraum in Japan is as old as the people living on that archipelago. The area is a volcanic mess.
> WW2 was started by desperation after all.




1. Japan is purely defensive, we do not have a First Strike Policy. The SDF will only intervene if our assets are attacked. 

2. You're right 70 years have passed and without any incident. We have shown to the world of our peaceful nature, and I don't think that will change drastically. Provided, we are not attacked , then there is no reason why our purely defensive stance will change. 

3. Correct, I am a Ph.D student; and whilst at it , I must impress upon you that there in lies the concept of Attribution. It is unhealthy and can actually lead to significant intrapsychic tension. It's best to implement behavioral change modalities; and in the case of Japan, there is a significant dichotomy between: 1) Imperial Japan of the past and 2) Japan of the present. 

4. Again, i will stress to you not to have precognitive notions of imperialistic tendencies. I can empathize why some Chinese are wary of Japan and anything related to Japanese military. However, i can assure you positively that we have no imperialistic designs in Asia, whatsoever. We merely wish all parties refrain from military warfare, and demand Freedom of Navigation. At the same time, we are ready , should the need arise, to _defend _these interests.


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## cnleio

sarjenprabhu said:


> they don't have to explode the nuke.... you're right by the way.. but live testing would put japan under pressure... computer simulation is more than enough... all the need is to develop one ICBM or BM out of their long rang rockets and mount the warhead.... anyway having a nuke sends clear message to enemies, it doesn't matter if its live tested or not.. I don't think so a enemy state would risk to check if their nukes would work., Israel mostly test their nukes with computer simulations...... but though Japs have the capabilities US won't allow them to have as long as Japan is under US's nuclear umbrella


Supercompter to simulate NUKE need real test datas for reference. Who give nuke datas to them, American ? 
Israel ever exploded a nuke in South Africa, u can google it.


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Nihonjin1051 said:


> 1. Japan is purely defensive, we do not have a First Strike Policy. The SDF will only intervene if our assets are attacked.
> 
> 2. You're right 70 years have passed and without any incident. We have shown to the world of our peaceful nature, and I don't think that will change drastically. Provided, we are not attacked , then there is no reason why our purely defensive stance will change.
> 
> 3. Correct, I am a Ph.D student; and whilst at it , I must impress upon you that there in lies the concept of Attribution. It is unhealthy and can actually lead to significant intrapsychic tension. It's best to implement behavioral change modalities; and in the case of Japan, there is a significant dichotomy between: 1) Imperial Japan of the past and 2) Japan of the present.
> 
> 4. Again, i will stress to you not to have precognitive notions of imperialistic tendencies. I can empathize why some Chinese are wary of Japan and anything related to Japanese military. However, i can assure you positively that we have no imperialistic designs in Asia, whatsoever. We merely wish all parties refrain from military warfare, and demand Freedom of Navigation. At the same time, we are ready , should the need arise, to _defend _these interests.




Words are wind my friend.

It all comes down to action and from what Asians have seen in the past, Japanese expansionism rears its ugly head repeatedly throughout history. Wait a couple of centuries to receive the next report card.

In the end, Chinese have no fear of Japan. The real enemy of our people have always come from within.
Mongolian invasion, Japanese Invasion, Western invasion, all these were only possible because of Chinese within.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Beidou2020 said:


> None of those can stop a barrage of nukes dropped on Tokyo
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Aepsilons

Beidou2020 said:


> Japs have nothing to worry the PLA.
> We have nukes, they don't.
> End of story.


----------



## cnleio

If we have the Korean members to join this thread, it must be more interesting.
Im just thinking what Korea will react to Japan's new military role ? Whether Korea will join the China alliance ? Or Korean own NUKE too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Beidou2020 said:


> ABM's won't be enough to counter hundreds of nuclear missiles and counter 100%.
> One nuke and Jap is finished



And US will nuke China to the stone age. Good thinking.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

cnleio said:


> If we have the Korean members to join this thread, it must be more interesting.
> Im just thinking what Korea will react to Japan's new military role ? Whether Korea will join the China alliance ? Or Korean own NUKE too?



There is that nasty fat pig in the North. Impossible to tell what he will do.

Our main Korean poster turned out to be an Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> If we have the Korean members to join this thread, it must be more interesting.
> Im just thinking what Korea will react to Japan's new military role ? Whether Korea will join the China alliance ? Or Korean own NUKE too?



Impossible. They have financial ties to China, the same way as Japan's to China, but there are severe security issues that remains a concern.


----------



## cnleio

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> There is that nasty fat pig in the North. Impossible to tell what he will do.
> 
> Our main Korean poster turned out to be an Indian.


U misunderstand, It's truth that S.Korea also have enough nuclear capability. If u read news, S.Korea exported nuclear technology & nuclear power plants to foreign nations. If could, i think S.Korea can build NUKE.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Impossible. They have financial ties to China, the same way as Japan's to China, but there are severe security issues that remains a concern.


I believe Korean won't nuke China ... S.Korea export nuclear power plant, so i think Korean has enough nuclear technology to build nuke in the future.

*Nuclear Power in South Korea*

*South Korea wins landmark Gulf nuclear power deal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Words are wind my friend.
> It all comes down to action and from what Asians have seen in the past, Japanese expansionism rears its ugly head repeatedly throughout history. Wait a couple of centuries to receive the next report card.
> In the end, Chinese have no fear of Japan. The real enemy of our people have always come from within.
> Mongolian invasion, Japanese Invasion, Western invasion, all these were only possible because of Chinese within.



No one can know what the future holds. But i deign to say that we live in a far more globalized society , where resources are purchased for partners. Long gone are the days that a country invades another country and makes war to secure oil fields. No, your wariness of a so called Japanese expansionism is unnecessary. I am saying this as one Japanese to you, a Chinese. 

I hope you don't take anything i say in this tread, in response to some troll posters, too personal. 

Take Care, my friend.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

cnleio said:


> U misunderstand, It's truth that S.Korea also have enough nuclear capability. If u read news, S.Korea exported nuclear technology & nuclear power plants to foreign nations. If could, i think S.Korea can build NUKE.
> 
> 
> I believe Korean won't nuke China ... S.Korea export nuclear power plant, so i think Korean has enough nuclear technology to build nuke in the future.




For advanced countries, its really just a matter of political will when it comes to nukes. The Americans did it in the 40s with computers less advanced than a Nintendo gameboy.

I dont like this talk of nukes, its silly really.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> I believe Korean won't nuke China ... S.Korea export nuclear power plant, so i think Korean has enough nuclear technology to build nuke in the future.



Korea, like Japan, is dependent on international trade, and one of our largest trading partner(s) is China. So, it would be counter-productive for both Japan and Korea to have hostilities with China, our neighbor. Every nation has military posturing, it doesn't necessarily mean war or precognitive feelings of war. In my opinion, the emotions may rise and fall between certain power(s) in East Asia. But in the end of the day, business to usual will return. 

We are living in the 21st century, not in the Warring States Period, or in the Senggoku Jidai..!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 55100864

Nobody will own nukes, if Japan is going to own nukes Germany will follow, Franch and UK will be the first to jump out to protest, not China. 
But I'm actually happy to see Japan getting frustrating now and turning militarism. Would be fun after japan launch the first strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Korea, like Japan, is dependent on international trade, and one of our largest trading partner(s) is China. So, it would be counter-productive for both Japan and Korea to have hostilities with China, our neighbor. Every nation has military posturing, it doesn't necessarily mean war or precognitive feelings of war. In my opinion, the emotions may rise and fall between certain power(s) in East Asia. But in the end of the day, business to usual will return.
> 
> We are living in the 21st century, not in the Warring States Period, or in the Senggoku Jidai..!


My personal solution, if U.S allow Japan to own nuke. I think China and Russia should export our nukes to South America nations, even Middle-East is OKay.

In the future , it will be a NUKE RACE in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> My personal solution, if U.S allow Japan to own nuke. I think China and Russia should export our nukes to South America nations.
> 
> In the future , it will be a NUKE RACE in the world.



Ah, all this take of nuke this, nuke that is very distasteful for me. In the end, Japan and China are filial brothers. We are so similar in culture, that it is almost unreal how we can be our worst enemies. Japan, Korea and China are also, very proud nations. With very proud national psyche. Brothers are sometimes their own worst enemies?


----------



## cnleio

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> For advanced countries, its really just a matter of political will when it comes to nukes. The Americans did it in the 40s with computers less advanced than a Nintendo gameboy.
> 
> I dont like this talk of nukes, its silly really.


Whatever, China and Russia can export our nukes to foreign nations. I believe Chinese still can survive after the nuclear winter.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

cnleio said:


> My personal solution, if U.S allow Japan to own nuke. I think China and Russia should export our nukes to South America nations, even Middle-East is OKay.
> 
> In the future , it will be a NUKE RACE in the world.




It would be awesome if we can create technology like the stasis field in Joe haldeman's "The forever war".

That way, warfare can go back to bows and arrows, swords and spears.


----------



## OCguy

cnleio said:


> My personal solution, if U.S allow Japan to own nuke. I think China and Russia should export our nukes to South America nations.
> 
> In the future , it will be a NUKE RACE in the world.



Yes, because even though the probability of a human-species ending nuclear exchange increases with each new entity that controls their use, the solution is always more!

I guess the complacency and ignorance regarding nuclear weapons and their effects are not exclusive to young Americans these days.



cnleio said:


> Whatever, China and Russia can export our nukes to foreign nations. I believe Chinese still can survive after the nuclear winter.



Oh wow.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> It would be awesome if we can create technology like the stasis field in Joe haldeman's "The forever war".
> 
> That way, warfare can go back to bows and arrows, swords and spears.



Rise of Nations: Thrones and Patriots. Try it.


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Ah, all this take of nuke this, nuke that is very distasteful for me. In the end, Japan and China are filial brothers. We are so similar in culture, that it is almost unreal how we can be our worst enemies. Japan, Korea and China are also, very proud nations. With very proud national psyche. Brothers are sometimes their own worst enemies?


Yes, not only Japan wanna own nukes there'r many nations also have right to own it.
So i didn't say nuke anybody, i just say a nuke race in the future.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Rise of Nations: Thrones and Patriots. Try it.



I played Age of Empires 2 like a pro back in the day. Rise of nations I never picked up because of Uni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I played Age of Empires 2 like a pro back in the day. Rise of nations I never picked up because of Uni.



Both Age of Empires and Rise of Nations are now on Steam. Try it out , dude. Back in '04, '05, i used to play Rise of Nations in college. It was my post-examination treat for myself. lol

Good ol days.

PS. What was your favorite civ in AoE?


----------



## OCguy

Suddenly the mind-set of some posters is a mystery revealed 

Mastering warfare and military tactics one level at a time, or at least until dad says to go to bed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

OCguy said:


> Yes, because even though the probability of a human-species ending nuclear exchange increases with each new entity that controls their use, the solution is always more!
> 
> I guess the complacency and ignorance regarding nuclear weapons and their effects are not exclusive to young Americans these days.


The nuke technology can export to foreign, it's not big deal for Russia or China. When nuclear weapons become not such confidential in many nations, the world diplomacy will change again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

OCguy said:


> Suddenly the mind-set of some posters is a mystery revealed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Both Age of Empires and Rise of Nations are now on Steam. Try it out , dude. Back in '04, '05, i used to play Rise of Nations in college. It was my post-examination treat for myself. lol
> 
> Good ol days.
> 
> PS. What was your favorite civ in AoE?



I played random for the most part but The Britons Longbowman skirmisher combo was my favourite. Just spam skirmishers and use them as meat shield to clog bottlenecks and let the longbowman do the real damage.

I have Age 2 on steam on the first day

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I played random for the most part but The Britons Longbowman skirmisher combo was my favourite. Just spam skirmishers and use them as meat shield to clog bottlenecks and let the longbowman do the real damage.
> 
> I have Age 2 on steam on the first day



*LOL ! *

OT: Yesterday i stopped by Walmart to get some supplies, and i somehow found myself at the Electronics section (was looking at some new headphones), i then got lost at the pc section. And found disc copy of Age of Empires II , and was contemplating to actually buy it.  

OT2: I used to pick the Chinese (loved the chu kung nu), or the Byzantines (loved their catapracts).



OCguy said:


>



LOL! What a target...! He can take 1-2 clips worth of shots, maybe even a bayonet or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

Go for it Japan. This would help in maintaining equilibrium in the region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Nihonjin1051 said:


> TOKYO (AP) — Japan's ruling coalition has given formal approval to reinterpreting the constitution to allow greater use of military force, paving the way for Cabinet endorsement later Tuesday of one of the biggest changes to Japanese security policy since World War II.
> 
> The move will allow the military to defend other nations under what is known as "collective self-defense."
> 
> Previous governments have said that Japan's war-renouncing constitution limits the use of force to the defense of Japan.
> 
> The constitution was drafted by American occupation forces after World War II in part to prevent a repeat of Japan's invasion and brutal occupation of wide swaths of Asia.
> 
> Prime Minister Shinzo Abe is pushing hard for the change. He cites a deteriorating security environment, including China's rise and North Korean missile and nuclear threats.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Glad to see the resolution was passed.



It is a great step forward. Japan need to be more proactive and have a greater role in the world. I think not only Vietnam but all ASEAN countries support that.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> While we are at this, i think it is only befitting that Japan becomes a Nuclear power. Why should we not? After all we are the 3rd largest economy in the world, and have superior conventional military capability. A nuclear deterrence will ensure our sovereign protection.



Why not? It would be reasonable if Japan becomes a nuclear power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> I think not only Vietnam but all ASEAN countries support that.



Arigadou gozaimasu ! (Thank you)

Looking forward to more cooperation between Japan and ASEAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *LOL ! *
> 
> OT: Yesterday i stopped by Walmart to get some supplies, and i somehow found myself at the Electronics section (was looking at some new headphones), i then got lost at the pc section. And found disc copy of Age of Empires II , and was contemplating to actually buy it.
> 
> OT2: I used to pick the Chinese (loved the chu kung nu), or the Byzantines (loved their catapracts).
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! What a target...! He can take 1-2 clips worth of shots, maybe even a bayonet or two.



In Age 2 Mongols were my fav. Make 20 Elite Mangudai and you win the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Tshering22 said:


> This is a welcome development. We in India warmly welcome this resolution. Japan is a powerful country with advanced technology and has all the rights to defend its interests in the region and beyond. Removing constraints of pacifist economy structure will only increase the potential of closer partnership between Japan and other Asian, African and LATAM countries.
> 
> For some reason I get the feeling that Vietnam would also be very pleased with this arrangement.


 
Enemy of my enemy is my friend...right? Muhahhah I bet you dream day and Night for that to be happened, but what is good for Japan is good for China too, Crisis = opportunity for us, we have thousand years of experiences to face tough advesaries suck Hun, Turks...without Challenge, China will be very passive, Han and Tang empire will never be born.
If Japan is destinate to have Nukes and be our adversary...so be it, we will manage it wisely as how we managed our enemies in the pass, only fews Chinese feel anger about the rise of Japant but me I welcome it, the most important for China is that we're capable to answer the threat and not dreaming that Japan will stay forever weak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

MST said:


> In Age 2 Mongols were my fav. Make 20 Elite Mangudai and you win the game.



Seriously?

maybe against extremely low elo players.

20 Mangudai will probably lose to 30 elite skirmishers!

Skirmishers are so cheap they are pretty much free.


----------



## cnleio

55100864 said:


> Nobody will own nukes, if Japan is going to own nukes Germany will follow, Franch and UK will be the first to jump out to protest, not China.
> But I'm actually happy to see Japan getting frustrating now and turning militarism. Would be fun after japan launch the first strike.


Everything has the good side and bad side at the same time.
Just think another side, when Japan has nukes whether some nuke will target U.S cities ? More nations own nukes and more threats to U.S too. Enemy's enemy will be ur friend, bro ! The relationship between nations is very realistic.


----------



## MST

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Seriously?
> 
> maybe against extremely low elo players.
> 
> 20 Mangudai will probably lose to 30 elite skirmishers!
> 
> Skirmishers are so cheap they are pretty much free.


Mangudai don't stand and fight. Shoot and scoot. Can't catch them. Esp if you have full arrow hitpoints they are the best unit.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

MST said:


> Mangudai don't stand and fight. Shoot and scoot. Can't catch them. Esp if you have full arrow hitpoints they are the best unit.



In multiplayer online, shoot and scoot doesn't really work. On Steam, the population cap is 500 units, there is very little room to maneuver when the enemy moves in force.

I have used so many skirmishers that enemy castles have been taken out.


----------



## MST

I know. I am just saying as a Unit they are very powerful. 

Offcourse everyone has their preference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

MST said:


> In Age 2 Mongols were my fav. Make 20 Elite Mangudai and you win the game.



I never really played as the Mongols ; usually it was as Japan, China, Byzantines , or the British.



+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> In multiplayer online, shoot and scoot doesn't really work. On Steam, the population cap is 500 units, there is very little room to maneuver when the enemy moves in force.
> 
> I have used so many skirmishers that enemy castles have been taken out.



The tactic i employ is civil decimation. The target shouldn't be military buildings such as castles, barracks. The target are the granaries, lumber mills, mines, and the workers. Wipe that out as well as town centers, then there is no way to support military growth. Target houses, homes, so you reduce the population limit. 

Raize them all. And decimate it through attrition.


----------



## MST

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I never really played as the Mongols ; usually it was as Japan, China, Byzantines , or the British.


They are fun. Try it if you get a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

MST said:


> I know. I am just saying as a Unit they are very powerful.
> 
> Offcourse everyone has their preference.



They're good, but a reactionary player will use a healthy defense of pikemen, archers. Magudais are good when striking unprotected resource areas. You can wreck havoc on enemy economy, tho. if handled properly. 



MST said:


> They are fun. Try it if you get a chance.



Now i'm going to have to buy AoE on steam this weekend.


----------



## Ra'ad

Darf ich troll hier?


----------



## Aepsilons

Ra'ad said:


> Darf ich troll hier?




Nein, kann man nicht.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Well indeed why not? They have every right ot create a greater military might to defend its borders. If every country in the world can have a free armed force for its defence with its own policies then why not japan. The problem with US was in 1945 that it saw japan as a serious threat to the rise of super powers. It knew that japan if left alone would once again become a serious military might that next time might go further then pearl harbor thus it took the duty of defending the Japanese borders to keep japan demilitarized. However the trick was never going to last forever as eventually with all the success japan was bound to start thinking abt increasing its armed forces and defensive procedures. 

Infact that trick I believe is the secret behind japans economical and technological rise. It didnt have to worry abt its defences It wasnt involved in any war due to the constitution and its defences were handled by the US. It allowed them to give complete focus on Their economy which is at the level of super power nations or perhaps even above. Now with that achieved they are trying for more defensive freedom and slowly but surely they will get it. I wont be surprised if in a couple decades japan ends up having a great armed force with state of the art missiles and weaponry and on the brink of announcing nuclear weaponry to the world. No joke. They are that good. 

It would be in Pakistan's best interest to help them in any way it can and to support them at this. Japan will be a major contender in the future. 

Japan may need a few of more PM like him and i think he will get it. It cant be blind to the fact that it ticks all the boxes except the military might one which has always been the main strength behind the super power nations rise in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Abhishek_ said:


> a fantastic development; a stronger Japan is absolutely vital for a peaceful Asia.
> And as OP pointed out, Japan has every right and a justified need for developing nuclear armaments.


 
I bet you gonna support Japan with *water canon* as usual, Mr. cheerleader


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I bet you gonna support Japan with *water canon* as usual, Mr. cheerleader



Why poke fun, he has the right to voice out his opinion here. He's not insulting anyone, but being rather civil about it.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Why poke fun, he has the right to voice out his opinion here. He's not insulting anyone, but being rather civil about it.


 
Only him and me know what we're talking about...you're just new here, you have to dig threads from several years to fully understand.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I never really played as the Mongols ; usually it was as Japan, China, Byzantines , or the British.
> 
> 
> 
> The tactic i employ is civil decimation. The target shouldn't be military buildings such as castles, barracks. The target are the granaries, lumber mills, mines, and the workers. Wipe that out as well as town centers, then there is no way to support military growth. Target houses, homes, so you reduce the population limit.
> 
> Raize them all. And decimate it through attrition.



That's the most common strategy. But in some late post imperial age games when the banked resources are huge, a player can absorb loss of villagers and fight on with accumulated wealth while rebuilding.

Gradual encroachment plus suicicidal raids on soft economic spots is my late game tactic.


----------



## Android

Welcome Development!!! Good to see Japan moving away from American sphere of influence.
Its been 70 years since the end of WW2 Global political environment has changed a lot since then. Opposing Japanese militarization now based on the war crimes committed 7 decades ago is stupid IMO as all major military powers have been accused of committing war crimes or genocide much more recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bastion-P

Nihonjin1051 said:


> And US will nuke China to the stone age. Good thinking.


Don't let him drag you down to his level!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Gradual encroachment plus suicicidal raids on soft economic spots is my late game tactic.



In order to allow this to lead to success, you need at least an ally that can support / bankroll this so called suicide raid. It would be unwise to leave the entire kingdom completely unprotected, in the event that the entire army sent on a full fledged assault. In the event the enemy defeats , your army, the counteroffensive would be....devastating on one's economy. I suggest building a healthy amount of towers, castles for territorial defense at least. Just in case....


----------



## MST

Nihonjin1051 said:


> They're good, but a reactionary player will use a healthy defense of pikemen, archers. Magudais are good when striking unprotected resource areas. You can wreck havoc on enemy economy, tho. if handled properly.
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm going to have to buy AoE on steam this weekend.



Pikeman and archers are cannon fodder for Mangudai. You need lots and lots of Skirmishers as someone mentioned above.
Here is nice thread about it.
Tactic Againts Mongols ?? (Mangudai) - counter :: Age of Empires II: HD Edition General Discussions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pigtaker

saiyan0321 said:


> Well indeed why not? They have every right ot create a greater military might to defend its borders. If every country in the world can have a free armed force for its defence with its own policies then why not japan. The problem with US was in 1945 that it saw japan as a serious threat to the rise of super powers. It knew that japan if left alone would once again become a serious military might that next time might go further then pearl harbor thus it took the duty of defending the Japanese borders to keep japan demilitarized. However the trick was never going to last forever as eventually with all the success japan was bound to start thinking abt increasing its armed forces and defensive procedures.
> 
> Infact that trick I believe is the secret behind japans economical and technological rise. It didnt have to worry abt its defences It wasnt involved in any war due to the constitution and its defences were handled by the US. It allowed them to give complete focus on Their economy which is at the level of super power nations or perhaps even above. Now with that achieved they are trying for more defensive freedom and slowly but surely they will get it. I wont be surprised if in a couple decades japan ends up having a great armed force with state of the art missiles and weaponry and on the brink of announcing nuclear weaponry to the world. No joke. They are that good.
> 
> *It would be in Pakistan's best interest to help them in any way it can and to support them at this.* Japan will be a major contender in the future.
> 
> Japan may need a few of more PM like him and i think he will get it. It cant be blind to the fact that it ticks all the boxes except the military might one which has always been the main strength behind the super power nations rise in history.


if that happen, we will encourage india to bomb you back to stone age, and they will.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Viet said:


> Very good move Japan!
> 
> I strongly believe Vietnamese government soon seeks a security alliance with our Japanese friends.
> 
> We will no longer tolerate chinese dirty bullying aggressive politics. Everything has a price.


 
You should remember who has brough stavation to Vietnamese in WWII and who still nourrish vietnamese with fresh water, your fate is on our hand...think twice.


----------



## Aepsilons

MST said:


> Pikeman and archers are cannon fodder for Mangudai. You need lots and lots of Skirmishers as someone mentioned above.
> Here is nice thread about it.
> Tactic Againts Mongols ?? (Mangudai) - counter :: Age of Empires II: HD Edition General Discussions




Much thanks for the link. 



saiyan0321 said:


> Well indeed why not? They have every right ot create a greater military might to defend its borders. If every country in the world can have a free armed force for its defence with its own policies then why not japan. The problem with US was in 1945 that it saw japan as a serious threat to the rise of super powers. It knew that japan if left alone would once again become a serious military might that next time might go further then pearl harbor thus it took the duty of defending the Japanese borders to keep japan demilitarized. However the trick was never going to last forever as eventually with all the success japan was bound to start thinking abt increasing its armed forces and defensive procedures.
> 
> Infact that trick I believe is the secret behind japans economical and technological rise. It didnt have to worry abt its defences It wasnt involved in any war due to the constitution and its defences were handled by the US. It allowed them to give complete focus on Their economy which is at the level of super power nations or perhaps even above. Now with that achieved they are trying for more defensive freedom and slowly but surely they will get it. I wont be surprised if in a couple decades japan ends up having a great armed force with state of the art missiles and weaponry and on the brink of announcing nuclear weaponry to the world. No joke. They are that good.
> 
> It would be in Pakistan's best interest to help them in any way it can and to support them at this. Japan will be a major contender in the future.
> 
> Japan may need a few of more PM like him and i think he will get it. It cant be blind to the fact that it ticks all the boxes except the military might one which has always been the main strength behind the super power nations rise in history.



@saiyan0321 
Salam alaikum , my friend. The diplomatic relationship between Pakistan and Japan is growing, and it should grow further. I believe that Pakistan has a lot to offer in regional stability, and has a lot of potential to be a strong economy. As Japan enhances overseas developments, and expands on our relationships with other countries, i hope that both our countries will explore more options to help each other. Subhanallah !

*Pakistan Zindabad ! Japan Zindabad !*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Nihonjin1051 said:


> In order to allow this to lead to success, you need at least an ally that can support / bankroll this so called suicide raid. It would be unwise to leave the entire kingdom completely unprotected, in the event that the entire army sent on a full fledged assault. In the event the enemy defeats , your army, the counteroffensive would be....devastating on one's economy. I suggest building a healthy amount of towers, castles for territorial defense at least. Just in case....



In online play against experienced players, there is no single standing army. Military buildings like barracks are built By Dozens and units qued up to almost instantly replenish the dead. Once you reach population cap, you must try to kill the enemy army faster then they can replenish which can be very.difficult.

Logistics is just as important as fighting.

This is where slow encroaching comes in for siege turtlling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> In online play against experienced players, there is no single standing army. Military buildings like barracks are built By Dozens and units qued up to almost instantly replenish the dead. Once you reach population cap, you must try to kill the enemy army faster then they can replenish which can be very.difficult.
> 
> Logistics is just as important as fighting.
> 
> This is where slow encroaching comes in for siege turtlling.



Interesting. I'll have to watch some youtube videos on these new tactics. Its been a while for me, i admit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

> @OCguy ,
> Our alliance with the United States is solid, and we have largely been intertwined through our economies and banking systems, as well as our military technology transfers and research development programs. Japan's designs for Asia and Pacific is complementary with that of our partners in maintaining stability and most importantly, Freedom of Navigation.


 

Yes Japan -US alliance is solid as Plazza- accord....As I alway said what Japan think is best for them will bring benefice to China indirectly.


----------



## JayMandan

Good on Japan. I think you've proven to be a peaceful country post wwII and have not threatened any country. I'm pretty sure the Philippines will support Japan all the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Yes Japan -US alliance is solid as Plazza- accord....As I alway said what Japan think is best for them will bring benefice to China indirectly.



Why shouldn't it? We don't work on inverse relationships.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Interesting. I'll have to watch some youtube videos on these new tactics. Its been a while for me, i admit.



Better yet, just get it on steam. You will come across unit streaming tactics soon enough.
Watch out for hardware though, the hd edition is badly optised and lags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Viet said:


> Japan is rising. Let the Chinese feel the pain of the rising sun. I see they are fearful. Chinese love to bully Vietnam and Philippines. But Japan?
> They pick the wrong enemy.


 
Vietnam is nothing but a "winner take all" feast...just praise that this day won't come.


----------



## Aepsilons

JayMandan said:


> Good on Japan. I think you've proven to be a peaceful country post wwII and have not threatened any country. I'm pretty sure the Philippines will support Japan all the way.



Thanks mate. Just recently your country's president, Aquino, visited Japan to support Japan's Collective Self Defense. In actuality, his speech of confidence boosted the ranks of the New Komeito Party who were on the fence of whether it should agree with LDP. A big thanks to the Philippines for that. 












+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Better yet, just get it on steam. You will come across unit streaming tactics soon enough.
> Watch out for hardware though, the hd edition is badly optised and lags.



谢谢！


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Why shouldn't it? We don't work on inverse relationships.


 
I didn't say the contrary, to be pragmatic, Japan did and will do the best for it own interest and we're watching with great interest.


----------



## pigtaker

madokafc said:


> Imperial Japan Army, not JSDF. They are different entities and organizations with different spirit at the core, we will never forget their atrocities, but we must move on and going forward to face the challenge in future.


you can go ahead whatever you like, nobody care. anyway indonesia is not on jap's radare. what they want most is to ally with australia. interestingly, australia view indonesia is the no1 potential enemy and they are willing to do anything to weaken it. soon there could be another or third east timor under the hard work of australia.


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I didn't say the contrary, to be pragmatic, Japan did and will do the best for it own interest and we're watching with great interest.



Thanks for your enlightened approach , its good to hear. I am also ecstatic to hear that Japan continues to expand on our investment(s) in China. Despite these political show(s) and necessary military posturing, business and trade stands. People to people interaction continues to grow. It's good to keep a realistic approach on the bilateral relationship between Nihon and Zhongguo.



pigtaker said:


> you can go ahead whatever you like, nobody care. anyway indonesia is not on jap's radare. what they want most is to ally with australia. interestingly, australia view indonesia is the no1 potential enemy and they are willing to do anything to weaken it. soon there could be another or third east timor under the hard work of australia.



You view the world in such myopic lens. Not everything is black and white. Japan has military cooperation with Australia , because of our common platforms. As for the issue of Indonesia, it is infantile to consider that Indonesia or Australia considers each other as 'enemies'. They are both trading partners and share a vast maritime domain. They (Indonesia and Australia) are partners for regional security, albeit they may have security differences, they are partners.

Indonesia also would do best to induce capacity buildup with her neighbors: Philippines, Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand, Vietnam etc. The region is complex and thus, political and diplomatic understandings of these processes must be well placated.

Cheers.


----------



## saiyan0321

pigtaker said:


> if that happen, we will encourage india to bomb you back to stone age, and they will.



We can have ties with two different countries. Like russia and america. Arabia and Iran. Actually infact we end up making extremely strong enemies on the basis of friendship with other countries and end up paying dearly for it. Its time we back off a little and not say " The enemy of my friend is my enemy". we should be more diplomatic and work on our interests which pretty much every country follows. 

After all india is our enemy but that doesnt stop china from increasing relations with india. Israel is our enemy but it enjoys healthy relations with china and vice versa. 

If you can follow such a diplomatic policy then why cant we? Our friendship is without a doubt deeper then the oceans and higher then the mountains but we wont make open enemies with countries that have not done anything to us on the basis of said friendship. Believe us increasing our ties with japan wont even put a miniscule strain on the relations of Pak-china.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Much thanks for the link.
> 
> 
> 
> @saiyan0321
> Salam alaikum , my friend. The diplomatic relationship between Pakistan and Japan is growing, and it should grow further. I believe that Pakistan has a lot to offer in regional stability, and has a lot of potential to be a strong economy. As Japan enhances overseas developments, and expands on our relationships with other countries, i hope that both our countries will explore more options to help each other. Subhanallah !
> 
> *Pakistan Zindabad ! Japan Zindabad !*



Wa-Alaikum-Asslam. Indeed it is great to hear that we are increasing our ties with japan which is a very big economy and can bring mass investment in pakistan. Both countries can truly work together towards a great future. I will be looking forward to the co-operation between the two countries. INSHALLAH!

*Pakistan Zindabad ! Japan Zindabad !*

* *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Viet said:


> What a moron!
> 
> Have I told you that Vietnam is soon to build a new nuclear research centre, with Russia help?
> 
> And a new space centre for constructing of satellites and rockets is under construction, with Japan help?
> 
> Nukes?
> Oh Yes.


 
Soon, I am going to buy a Lamborghini Aventador.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

saiyan0321 said:


> We can have ties with two different countries. Like russia and america. Arabia and Iran. Actually infact we end up making extremely strong enemies on the basis of friendship with other countries and end up paying dearly for it. Its time we back off a little and not say " The enemy of my friend is my enemy". we should be more diplomatic and work on our interests which pretty much every country follows.
> 
> After all india is our enemy but that doesnt stop china from increasing relations with india. Israel is our enemy but it enjoys healthy relations with china and vice versa.
> 
> If you can follow such a diplomatic policy then why cant we? Our friendship is without a doubt deeper then the oceans and higher then the mountains but we wont make open enemies with countries that have not done anything to us on the basis of said friendship. Believe me increasing our ties with japan wont even put a miniscule strain on the relations of Pak-china.
> 
> 
> 
> Wa-Alaikum-Asslam. Indeed it is great to hear that we are increasing our ties with japan which is a very big economy and can bring mass investment in pakistan. Both countries can truly work together towards a great future. I will be looking forward to the co-operation between the two countries. INSHALLAH!
> 
> *Pakistan Zindabad ! Japan Zindabad !*
> 
> * *


----------



## Aepsilons

saiyan0321 said:


> Wa-Alaikum-Asslam. Indeed it is great to hear that we are increasing our ties with japan which is a very big economy and can bring mass investment in pakistan. Both countries can truly work together towards a great future. I will be looking forward to the co-operation between the two countries. INSHALLAH!



*ALHAMDULILLAH!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pigtaker

saiyan0321 said:


> We can have ties with two different countries. Like russia and america. Arabia and Iran. Actually infact we end up making extremely strong enemies on the basis of friendship with other countries and end up paying dearly for it. Its time we back off a little and not say " The enemy of my friend is my enemy". we should be more diplomatic and work on our interests which pretty much every country follows.
> 
> After all india is our enemy but that doesnt stop china from increasing relations with india. Israel is our enemy but it enjoys healthy relations with china and vice versa.
> 
> If you can follow such a diplomatic policy then why cant we? Our friendship is without a doubt deeper then the oceans and higher then the mountains but we wont make open enemies with countries that have not done anything to us on the basis of said friendship. Believe us increasing our ties with japan wont even put a miniscule strain on the relations of Pak-china.


of course you can ,It would be in Pakistan's best interest to help them in any way it can and to support them at this,even they at war with China*.* just like we can have with india. don't whinning for us ditich you one day just because helping india in any way we can will serve our best interests.


----------



## Aepsilons

saiyan0321 said:


> We can have ties with two different countries. Like russia and america. Arabia and Iran. Actually infact we end up making extremely strong enemies on the basis of friendship with other countries and end up paying dearly for it. Its time we back off a little and not say " The enemy of my friend is my enemy". we should be more diplomatic and work on our interests which pretty much every country follows.
> After all india is our enemy but that doesnt stop china from increasing relations with india. Israel is our enemy but it enjoys healthy relations with china and vice versa.
> If you can follow such a diplomatic policy then why cant we? Our friendship is without a doubt deeper then the oceans and higher then the mountains but we wont make open enemies with countries that have not done anything to us on the basis of said friendship. Believe me increasing our ties with japan wont even put a miniscule strain on the relations of Pak-china.



100% Absolutely Correct ! Pakistan must diversify her relationships , she has the capability and capacity to. It is important that Pakistan realize this potential and to build / foster more partnerships with Brazil, Russia, Japan, the United States, EU, Turkey, the GCC countries, etc. 

The potential is limitless. Pakistan has a large population, healthy birth rate, vast natural resources, the apple is ripe for the picking!



pigtaker said:


> of course you can ,*It would be in Pakistan's best interest to help them in any way it can and to support them at this,even they at war with China.* just like we can have with india. don't whinning for us ditich you one day just because helping india in any way we can will serve our best interests.



Who are you to dictate what Pakistan can and cannot do? Pakistan is Master of Her own destiny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Thanks for your enlightened approach , its good to hear. I am also ecstatic to hear that Japan continues to expand on our investment(s) in China. Despite these political show(s) and necessary military posturing, business and trade stands. People to people interaction continues to grow. It's good to keep a realistic approach on the bilateral relationship between Nihon and Zhongguo.


 
We chinese are pragmatic and not let opportunists to exploite and take advantage of some "BAD things in the past" between China-Japan, not even US has anything to say beside instigating, as for these Viets, Pinoys and Indians...they're nothing but laughstoke of 21st century....they just want to vent their fustration for helplessly & hopeless dealing with China...let these kids cried on the corner.

It's not China's interest to push Japan to the point that it has no option but to find alliance against China, China-Korea-Japan are negociating the free trade agreement to bring prosterity for entire all of North east Asia...this proves that these 3 countries are mature and pragmatic beside our bad histories...we might have knifes throwning in Internet but very realist and pragmatic despite our differences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

pigtaker said:


> of course you can ,*It would be in Pakistan's best interest to help them in any way it can and to support them at this,even they at war with China.* just like we can have with india. don't whinning for us ditich you one day just because helping india in any way we can will serve our best interests.



And why would japan attack a nuclear nation and why would india attack a nuclear nation? You do know the moment you become a nuclear nation you pretty much become the closest thing to an invincible nation. why? bcz that nuclear country that is being attacked can destroy you with its nuclear arsenal and if its two nuclear countries then they will without a shadow of a doubt destroy each other especially if they are as close as Iran or arabia,pakistan or india, china and japan. Being a nuclear country is no joke. There is a reason why the UN 5 dont want any other nuclear countries bcz that would effect their influence. 

Think whatever you want but with the amount of investment your country has done in us and the height of relations between the two countries it wont ever abandon us just bcz we increase our relations with japan. After all like i said diplomacy can work two ways. 

China is friends with israel and is creating better ties with india while russia is creating relations with us despite its best friend being our worst enemy. We created relations with iran despite it being the enemy of one of our closest friends. Diplomacy is being used everywhere and should be the way to go. Be diplomatic and have ties with every country.

Infact it would be nothing better for the whole region if japan and china join hands. It would quell alot of the regional anger and ofcourse showcase China strength as the super power of atleast the Asian region. The more the relations of asian countries improve the more quickly we can make Asia the power continent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> We chinese are pragmatic and not let opportunists to exploite and take advantage of some "BAD things in the past" between China-Japan, not even US has anything to say beside instigating, as for these Viets, Pinoys and Indians...they're nothing but laughstoke of 21st century....they just want to vent their fustration for helplessly & hopeless dealing with China...let these kids cried on the corner.
> 
> It's not China's interest to push Japan to the point that it has no option but to find alliance against China, China-Korea-Japan are negociating the free trade agreement to bring prosterity for entire all of North east Asia...this proves that these 3 countries are mature and pragmatic beside our bad histories...we might have knifes throwning in Internet but very realist and pragmatic despite our differences.




I would like to reiterate Article I and Article II of the *Treaty of Peace and Friendship between Japan and the People's Republic of China*:

ARTICLE I

1. The Contracting Parties shall develop relations of _perpetual peace and friendship between the two countries on the basis of the principles of mutual respect for sovereignty and territorial integrity, mutual non-aggression, non-interference in each other's internal affairs, equality and mutual benefit and peaceful co-existence._

2. The Contracting Parties confirm that, in conformity with the foregoing principles and the principles of the Charter of the United Nations, they shall in their mutual relations settle all disputes by peaceful means and shall refrain from the use or threat of force.

ARTICLE II

The Contracting Parties declare that _neither of them should seek hegemony in the Asia-Pacific region or in any other region and that each is opposed to efforts by any other country or group of countries to establish such hegemony_.




Reference:
Japan Ministry of Foreign Affairs
MOFA: TREATY OF PEACE AND FRIENDSHIP BETWEEN JAPAN AND THE PEOPLE'S REPUBLIC OF CHINA


----------



## pigtaker

saiyan0321 said:


> And why would japan attack a nuclear nation and why would india attack a nuclear nation? You do know the moment you become a nuclear nation you pretty much become the closest thing to an invincible nation. why? bcz that nuclear country that is being attacked can destroy you with its nuclear arsenal and if its two nuclear countries then they will without a shadow of a doubt destroy each other especially if they are as close as Iran or arabia,pakistan or india, china and japan. Being a nuclear country is no joke. There is a reason why the UN 5 dont want any other nuclear countries bcz that would effect their influence.
> 
> Think whatever you want but with the amount of investment your country has done in us and the height of relations between the two countries it wont ever abandon us just bcz we increase our relations with japan. After all like i said diplomacy can work two ways.
> 
> China is friends with israel and is creating better ties with india while russia is creating relations with us despite its best friend being our worst enemy. We created relations with iran despite it being the enemy of one of our closest friends. Diplomacy is being used everywhere and should be the way to go. Be diplomatic and have ties with every country.
> 
> Infact it would be nothing better for the whole region if japan and china join hands. It would quell alot of the regional anger and ofcourse showcase China strength as the super power of atleast the Asian region. The more the relations of asian countries improve the more quickly we can make Asia the power continent.


nobody oppose you to develope relationship with japs. I just want to ask you a simple question, how do you feel if we say:It would be in China's best interest to help india in any way it can and to support them at this*. *if you think it is ok, we are fine with your choice too. Also if you think just you are a nuclear country then nobody dare to touch you, then don't come to us for weapons whatever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

pigtaker said:


> nobody oppose you to develope relationship with japs. I just want to ask you a simple question, how do you feel if we say:*It would be in China's best interest to help india in any way it can and to support them at this. *if you think it is ok, we are fine with your choice too. Also if you think just you are a nuclear country then nobody dare to touch you, then don't come to us for weapons whatever
> 
> 
> 
> nobody oppose you to develope relationship with japs. I just want to ask a question, how do you feel if we say:



What can we say. didn't the chinese govt said that its looking for greater ties with india. Unlike india ( in our russian case) we wont scream if you increase ties with india bcz we know the relationship our govt possesses. Both countries pakistan and china enjoy good relations with each other and nothing will change that even if china increases relations with india or pakistan increases relations with japan. We both have supported each other enough to not have any insecurities abt our friendship just like it surprised my why many indians were being insecure abt our increasing relations with russia. 

Do we scream our heads off when you have great trade ties with israel both economical and military? No bcz we understand our friendship is greater then a few signed deals.


----------



## pigtaker

saiyan0321 said:


> What can we say. didn't the chinese govt said that its looking for greater ties with india. Unlike india ( in our russian case) we wont scream if you increase ties with india bcz we know the relationship our govt possesses. Both countries pakistan and china enjoy good relations with each other and nothing will change that even if china increases relations with india or pakistan increases relations with japan. We both have supported each other enough to not have any insecurities abt our friendship just like it surprised my why many indians were being insecure abt our increasing relations with russia.
> 
> Do we scream our heads off when you have great trade ties with israel both economical and military? No bcz we understand our friendship is greater then a few signed deals.


increasing relationship is fine, but say things like It would be in Pakistan's best interest to help japan in any way it can and to support them at this is another issue.

Just answer me the question : is it ok when we say It would be in China's best interest to help india in any way it can and to support them at this? if you are ok with this, then I will ok with you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boomslang

cnleio said:


> I think Russia + U.S + China should discuss this case in UNSC



I happen to hold the U.S. vote, and I say 'Rock on , Japan' !!! HEY !!! Did you hear that ? That was the sound of China shitting their pants. Nice !!


----------



## Aepsilons

boomslang said:


> I happen to hold the U.S. vote, and I say* 'Rock on , Japan' !!!* HEY !!! Did you hear that ? That was the sound of China shitting their pants. Nice !!


----------



## saiyan0321

You see the ":anyway it can part" means that it puts restriction on our help. It means we can only help if we can. Cant explain it more then that and the support was at the military issue of them increasing their military might not an open invasion against China.

That is how you start relations and then increase them. If you want my answer in a yes or no form then yes. You can bcz you are putting "anyway it can" part which restricts your help. Like i said you have relations with israel who tries to attack our nuclear assets so i dont know why you are taking it so personally. I didnt see any sanctions on israel from china when they sent jets to destroy our nuclear assets after they tried the same with syria.


----------



## pigtaker

boomslang said:


> I happen to hold the U.S. vote, and I say 'Rock on , Japan' !!! HEY !!! Did you hear that ? That was the sound of China shitting their pants. Nice !!


you already degrade yourself to such a degree by resorting to join hands with your lapdog to counter China, do we need to scare? what a pity for once mighty US.



saiyan0321 said:


> You see the ":anyway it can part" means that it puts restriction on our help. It means we can only help if we can. Cant explain it more then that and the support was at the military issue of them increasing their military might not an open invasion against China.
> 
> That is how you start relations and then increase them. If you want my answer in a yes or no form then yes. You can bcz you are putting "anyway it can" part which restricts your help. Like i said you have relations with israel who tries to attack our nuclear assets so i dont know why you are taking it so personally. I didnt see any sanctions on israel from china when they sent jets to destroy our nuclear assets after they tried the same with syria.


no need to play this kind of word game anymore. I am ok with your yes, and we will do it with our yes too. At least I personally encourage our gov to do that, you also can do too. over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I am confident the United States will support our designs if it values the strategic relationship she has with Japan.
> 
> As for Russia and China, their opinion on the matter is of no consequence to us. We have the right to be a Nuclear power.
> 
> And I believe we shall.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not concerned about pictures of pro-isolationist nut jobs.




I don´t know man. I´m glad italy has not interest in nuclear weapons. We dont want this in our country.


----------



## boomslang

pigtaker said:


> you already degrade yourself to such a degree by resorting to join hands with your lapdog to counter China, do we need to scare? what a pity for once mighty US....




I smell fear. Chinese fear. And then 20 minutes later, you're scared again.


----------



## Viet

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Me being defensive? What about you being plain old _offensive_?
> 
> Less than 7 decades have passed since the last horrors of war and now we see Japanese youngsters posting about nukes and military expansion?
> 
> You are studying psychology right? what do you make of someone with a past history of outrageous violence talking about WMDs?
> 
> The issue of Lebensraum in Japan is as old as the people living on that archipelago. The area is a volcanic mess.
> WW2 was started by desperation after all.
> 
> 
> 
> I talk Asian pride. Go to any university and see how Asians really behave with each other regardless of nationality. Asians almost always group with other Asians.
> 
> Had Vietnam been a friend of China and not chosen the USSR, the situation today would mostly be different between our countries. Chinese helped in Dien Bien Phu, in the war against America and even against the early French colonials (Black flags etc)
> 
> But Vietnam chose the USSR and spat in our face.


If you're stupid, don't make the error by assuming others are as stupid as you. Keep repeating bullshit does not make your propaganda true.


----------



## saiyan0321

pigtaker said:


> you already degrade yourself to such a degree by resorting to join hands with your lapdog to counter China, do we need to scare? what a pity for once mighty US.
> 
> 
> no need to play this kind of word game anymore. I am ok with your yes, and we will do it with our yes too. At least I personally encourage our gov to do that, you also can do too. over.




Politics both international and domestic is done through word plays otherwise many contracts would be a thousand times more binding. When a president or a prime minister gives speech at an international event or signs a deal each word is looked at a thousand times to ensure its meaning. This is one of the main reasons countries dont prefer the over-reactive leader over calm leaders. you need this sense to make sure what others mean and what you mean. When a law is passed its also worded very carefully.

As for relations you are taking things very seriously here. Too seriously, I think as japans rises china and japan will try to have better ties. Japan knows that its the nest rising super power and china knows that it cant have anymore strong economical countries as its enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> We chinese are pragmatic and not let opportunists to exploite and take advantage of some "BAD things in the past" between China-Japan, not even US has anything to say beside instigating, as for these Viets, Pinoys and Indians...they're nothing but laughstoke of 21st century....they just want to vent their fustration for helplessly & hopeless dealing with China...let these kids cried on the corner.
> 
> It's not China's interest to push Japan to the point that it has no option but to find alliance against China, China-Korea-Japan are negociating the free trade agreement to bring prosterity for entire all of North east Asia...this proves that these 3 countries are mature and pragmatic beside our bad histories...we might have knifes throwning in Internet but very realist and pragmatic despite our differences.


What a moron.

Vietnam is a laughing joke, while Japan is your friend?

You don't know but the Japanese see you as nothing more than parasites. They hate your national character: licking the boot of the mighty and bullying the weak. Sucking the blood of other. 

That explains the Japanese brutality against Chinese in WW2.


----------



## pigtaker

boomslang said:


> I smell fear. Chinese fear. And then 20 minutes later, you're scared again.


ya, you wish, we don't fear jap's master before, but we now begin to fear its lapdog? how pethetic US has degraded that need its lapdog to maintain its dominance? In another word, we don't fear about US before, why should we fear its new releashed lapdog?



saiyan0321 said:


> Politics both international and domestic is done through word plays otherwise many contracts would be a thousand times more binding. When a president or a prime minister gives speech at an international event or signs a deal each word is looked at a thousand times to ensure its meaning. This is one of the main reasons countries dont prefer the over-reactive leader over calm leaders. you need this sense to make sure what others mean and what you mean. When a law is passed its also worded very carefully.
> 
> As for relations you are taking things very seriously here. Too seriously, I think as japans rises china and japan will try to have better ties. Japan knows that its the nest rising super power and china knows that it cant have anymore strong economical countries as its enemies.


As for relations you are taking things very seriously here. Too seriously, I think as indians rises pakistan and india will try to have better ties. India knows that its the nest rising super power and pakistan knows that it cant have anymore strong economical countries as its enemies. good luck to you pakis.


----------



## boomslang

pigtaker said:


> ... why should we fear its new releashed lapdog?...




Nanking II. And shouldn't a lapdog fear the Chinese ?


----------



## pigtaker

boomslang said:


> Nanking II. And shouldn't a lapdog fear the Chinese ?


haha, just because Nanking, your lapdog so fear of us now . but I bet you US must be proud that your lapdog could commit such atrocity, just like you nuke your lapdog millions of livies, you two are really competing for human cruelty.


----------



## saiyan0321

pigtaker said:


> As for relations you are taking things very seriously here. Too seriously, I think as indians rises pakistan and india will try to have better ties. India knows that its the nest rising super power and pakistan knows that it cant have anymore strong economical countries as its enemies. good luck to you pakis.



We cant keep fighting each other forever. If they are sincere then even small peace steps are to be welcomed. Perhaps even not now but 100 or 200 years later we will have much closer ties as we wont be having wars with each other due to us both being nuclear nation. A time will come when this will happen and as for super power, If anything India is not the next super power. Not even close. Its china by far and I really dont think China will bring his downfall by going to wars left and right like Russia and USA did. Its a more economical super power then a military super power. It will have a powerful influence however not the amount USA enjoyed in the late 80's and the 90's since there were no challengers or rivals around as USSR was breaking apart due to sanctions and China was not that strong. 

China will have a few rivals around definitely which shows why its focusing its rise on a more economical sense. Like i said you are being very serious here. You need to have more faith in your allies and your own countries might.


----------



## boomslang

pigtaker said:


> haha, just because Nanking, your lapdog so fear of us now . but I bet you US must be proud that your lapdog could commit such atrocity, just like you nuke your lapdog millions of livies, you two are really competing for human cruelty.




Hey, I'm SURE most dogs fear the Chinese.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Viet said:


> What a moron.
> 
> Vietnam is a laughing joke, while Japan is your friend?
> 
> You don't know but the Japanese see you as nothing more than parasites. They hate your national character: licking the boot of the mighty and bullying the weak. Sucking the blood of other.
> 
> That explains the Japanese brutality against Chinese in WW2.


 
Since when I said that Japan is our friend? hahaha....you must dream too much about how China-Japan sink each other's boats...what a lunatic statement....and we don't care how you think they see us  you can badmouthing all day long, you're and will still a laughstock as your ancestor....i think it's genetic they have badmouthing China for millenium and i'm not surprise that will be continue for your generation or generation to come. And for digging into the pass such WWII, go to check your own history on how much you got out of Japanese's occupation..go to learn more about Vietnamese Famine of 1945....just tooo funny for a viet to lecturing Chinese's WWII lesson...maybe die from stavation is more glorious than behead by Japanese katana. LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

MarkusS said:


> I don´t know man. I´m glad italy has not interest in nuclear weapons. We dont want this in our country.



Why not? Italy is a major EU nation, very large population and a strong conventional armed forces. The French, and Brits have , but they won't allow Italy?


----------



## MarkusS

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Why not? Italy is a major EU nation, very large population and a strong conventional armed forces. The French, and Brits have , but they won't allow Italy?



It has nothing to do with allowß The italian people voted against it. We dont even have a nuclear power plant in italy. it was stopped from building in democratic process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

MarkusS said:


> It has nothing to do with allowß The italian people voted against it. We dont even have a nuclear power plant in italy. it was stopped from building in democratic process.



Well, that's fine. Italy doesn't really have to worry about the need of nuclear power plants, as she has plenty of resources and partners for natural gas, petro, and renewable energy such as wind and solar power. As for nuclear power; Italy is part of Nato, so it is quite safe from any foreign / external threats.

*Video Update*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Japan's cabinet reinterpreted the constitution Tuesday to allow the country to exercise its right to collective self-defense, a momentous and long overdue decision that strengthens the security of Asia's democracies. Perhaps as important, it will force Beijing to contemplate how its aggressive behavior in the East China Sea invited Japan to take a more active role in the region.

While Prime Minister Shinzo Abe is hawkish and pushed hard for the move, changes to Japan's security environment made it necessary and inevitable. These include China's rapidly improving military capabilities and Beijing's use of force to alter the status quo on the disputed Senkaku Islands.

Beijing's foreign ministry reacted with suspicion Tuesday, and the state-run Xinhua news agency published a commentary accusing Japan of "dallying with the specter of war." But over the past five years China's bellicose rhetoric and unilateral actions have alarmed the entire region.

There is no question of Japan returning to its militarist past. As Tobias Harris writes nearby, this change will not remove most of the limits on Japan's military. Rather it is one incremental step in a process that may or may not continue, depending largely on China's actions. Mr. Abe had to compromise to win the support of his pacifist coalition partner, the New Komeito Party. So Japan's right of collective self-defense remains highly circumscribed, with offensive capabilities still banned.

The doctrine of collective self-defense will let Tokyo play a more equal role in the U.S.-japan defense alliance. Japanese Self-Defense Forces are unlikely to be the point of the spear in any conflict beyond the country's coastal waters, but they may take part in force protection, for example. Aegis-equipped ships could be integrated into missile-defense systems to protect both Japan and the U.S. against North Korea.

It's worth remembering that the Japanese public remains hesitant about weakening the pacifist constitution imposed on Japan by the U.S. after World War II. Polls conducted by several major news organizations this month showed a majority of Japanese oppose the collective self-defense reinterpretation. Because the Abe Administration used a cabinet decision rather than legislation to effect the reinterpretation, it is more vulnerable to a public backlash if the changes aren't implemented carefully.

Regionally Japan must also tread carefully, especially toward South Korea. Seoul reacted cautiously Tuesday, emphasizing that Japan would not be allowed to participate in collective defense on the Korean Peninsula without an invitation. Koreans' painful memories of Japanese colonial rule mean that this is unlikely in the foreseeable future.

There may be more scope to expand security relationships with other democracies. Japan has committed to supplying coast guard vessels to the Philippines and Vietnam, and it signed a deal with Australia to develop submarines together. Those relationships now have room to grow operationally.

Meanwhile, the Obama Administration's cuts to military spending, along with its unwillingness to follow through when red lines are crossed, has increased concerns in Asia about the reliability of U.S. security guarantees. Tokyo realizes it must prove its value as a partner to maintain America's domestic consensus in favor of the alliance.

Much has been written in the past year about the centenary of World War I and the parallels between Wilhelmine Germany then and the People's Republic of China today. Managing the rise of an authoritarian, non-status quo great power can be accomplished with statesmanship on both sides. But the ultimate guarantor of peace is the ability of democracies to unite to protect a rule-based international order against aggression. Japan's recognition that it must come to other democracies' defense is crucial to keeping the peace in Asia.




http://online.wsj.com/articles/japans-new-defense-posture-1404237509

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pigtaker

saiyan0321 said:


> We cant keep fighting each other forever. If they are sincere then even small peace steps are to be welcomed. Perhaps even not now but 100 or 200 years later we will have much closer ties as we wont be having wars with each other due to us both being nuclear nation. A time will come when this will happen and as for super power, If anything India is not the next super power. Not even close. Its china by far and I really dont think China will bring his downfall by going to wars left and right like Russia and USA did. Its a more economical super power then a military super power. It will have a powerful influence however not the amount USA enjoyed in the late 80's and the 90's since there were no challengers or rivals around as USSR was breaking apart due to sanctions and China was not that strong.
> 
> China will have a few rivals around definitely which shows why its focusing its rise on a more economical sense. Like i said you are being very serious here. You need to have more faith in your allies and your own countries might.


Fine, don't come to us for weapons any more. We could not afford to give them to a country which will help japan in any way it can to serve its best interests. go beg from japs.


----------



## Sam.

pigtaker said:


> Fine, don't come to us for weapons any more. We could not afford to give them to a country which will help japan in any way it can to serve its best interests. go beg from japs.



Ahh Pakistani bewafa nikle ?

Well it's quite reasonable from Pakistani point of view to have better relations with everyone as they want to progress and can't live in feudalism forever.

As for my point of view , wanna be best friends ?


----------



## EastSea

go on, Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## revojam

Good news for both Japanese people and us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

boomslang: Propagating American stereotypes since 1968.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

TAIPEI -- Lawmakers from Taiwan and Japan called for more security and military exchanges between their two countries to confront challenges in the region, at an international conference in Taipei on Tuesday.
Taiwanese lawmaker Hsiao Bi-khim of the opposition Democratic Progressive Party said she hoped that in the face of the rise of China, Japan would increase military exchanges with Taiwan, including transferring military technology and sharing Japan's experience in using an all volunteer military.

She also suggested that security dialogue be incorporated into the formulation of a Japanese version of the Taiwan Relations Act (TRA), in an effort to build closer security ties between the two countries.

The TRA was enacted on April 10, 1979 to maintain commercial, cultural and other relations between the U.S. and Taiwan after Washington switched its diplomatic recognition from Taipei to Beijing.

The law pledges to help ensure peace, security and stability in the Western Pacific and to promote the foreign policy of the U.S. It also obliges the U.S. “to provide Taiwan with arms of a defensive character.”

Hsiao made the remarks at a session of the one-day Taiwan-U.S.-Japan Trilateral Security Dialogue forum, which was attended by lawmakers from Taiwan, Japan and the United States.

Speaking about the risk China brings to the region, Japanese lawmaker Keisuke Suzuki of the ruling Liberal Democratic Party (LDP), said that security cooperation between Taiwan, Japan and the U.S. is very important.

He agreed with Hsiao that Taiwan and Japan should increase security and military cooperation.

Although it will be difficult to add security clauses to a potential Japanese version of the TRA, some steps are needed, he said. A Japanese version of the TRA is still being discussed within the LDP, he told local media on the sidelines of the conference.

“Taiwan is an important strategic partner of Japan,” he said.

Other participants in the session were Taiwanese lawmaker Chiang Chi chen of the ruling Kuomintang, U.S. Congressman Steve Stockman of the Republican Party, and Japanese lawmaker Taku Otsuka of the LDP.

Now in its fourth year, the forum is also being attended by more than 20 scholars from Taiwan, Japan, Singapore, New Zealand, India, Australia, South Korea and the U.S. who will discuss issues of security and regional economic integration.

Commissioned by Taiwan's Ministry of Foreign Affairs, the conference is being co-organized by Taipei's Chung-Hua Institution for Economic Research, Washington-based think tank the Center for Strategic and International Studies, and the Institute for International Policy Studies in Tokyo.




More Taiwan-Japan security, military exchanges urged - The China Post


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

No matter how Japan will re-militarized, we chinese only need one word to answer it as how we answer to Hun and Turk in the pass->耗 I dont know if it exist in Japanese Kanji


----------



## OCguy

The leash is coming off and cannot be put back on.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

This was bound to happen. The US has made a decision that this is the right time to rearm Japan.

Posters carrying a country flag should be careful about posting as each one of us represent our country's view to a degree.

At the same time, there are posters of varying credibility, so a single poster should not be used to get an impression about a country's official or even unofficial view.

The other thing to remember is that in this age of globalism every country in the globe trades with and invests in every other country. As we always have something to buy or sell from each other and money to invest to make profit.

But when it comes to military alliances or formal regional unions of nations, these are exclusive clubs of nations who have more in common within their group or have a common threat perception. Examples:
Military Alliance: NATO and NATO partners
Regional Union: EU, early in formation (ASEAN, EaEU, Arab League, African Union, UNASUR/Latin American Union etc.)

There are close economic cooperation between members of a Union and usually they are part of the same military alliance as well, but vice versa is not true, for example - Turkey is a member of NATO military alliance but not a member of EU.

NATO and NATO partners are not the last military alliance in the world, I believe there will be others. In a few decades, I think China will lead another military alliance. When that alliance takes shape, things will become clear about where everyone belongs.

Long term future possibilities:
SCO military alliance that may include the following possible unions:
- North East Asian Union (China+Japan+Korea's+Mongolia)
- EaEU (Eurasian Economic Union, former Soviet countries, except for the ones that join EU/NATO)
- ASEAN+Bangladesh+Sri Lanka
- West Asian Union (Turkey+Iran+Pakistan+Afghanistan+Shia 3rd of Iraq+Kurdish part of Iraq)

Current NATO and NATO partners:
NATO - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





If and when the new SCO alliance takes shape, over some years and decades, I think many existing NATO partners will join this new alliance. A di-polar world will thus come into being.


----------



## Aepsilons

OCguy said:


> The leash is coming off and cannot be put back on.......



there is a poem in Japanese that expresses this:

筆墨 
紙に書いて 
心が与えられている



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> No matter how Japan will re-militarized, we chinese only need one word to answer it as how we answer to Hun and Turk in the pass->耗 I dont know if it exist in Japanese Kanji



I think i know what you mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChennaiDude

Nihonjin1051 said:


> there is a poem in Japanese that expresses this:
> 
> 筆墨
> 紙に書いて
> 心が与えられている
> 
> 
> 
> I think i know what you mean.


I don't know what it means but I am sure it should be good....That's why I thanked your post...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

ChennaiDude said:


> I don't know what it means but I am sure it should be good....That's why I thanked your post...



Thank you for the kind faith , friend.

The translation is more or less:

_The pen and the ink come to one
The message is written 
The heart now understands_

---

Its a proverb, meaning, once a message is written and is read, it cannot be taken back again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Japan recently has been in the news as a result of several high-profile territorial incidents with its neighbor China. The incidents involve what Japanese call the Senkaku Islands—the Diaoyu islands to the Chinese. Japan has legal ownership of the islands, which China disputes. The incidents have involved non-government activists and the coast guards of both nations, with many fearing an escalation could lead to some form of armed conflict.

Spurred on by those developments, Japan has accelerated what have been until now quiet plans to develop a specialized unit of marine infantry. This force, mentored by the U.S. Navy and Marine Corps, is seen by Japan as essential in guarding the Senkakus, as well as other disputed territories. Like the Navy/Marine Corps team, the Japanese force will be a joint group consisting of the Ground, Air, and Maritime Self- Defense Forces, with everything from infantry to air support to the ships that carry them.


Japan's Amphibious Buildup | USNI News

*Japan To Create Amphibious Force Modeled After US Marine Corps*



The Japanese military plans to create a force of about 3,000 troops modeled after the US Marine Corps and capable of rapidly launching amphibious missions, the Wall Street Journal reported Monday.

The new force, which would use amphibious vehicles and V-22 Ospreys, would likely be based out of Kyushu or the Nansei Islands, which include Okinawa, according to the Journal. To accelerate its formation, Japan hopes to increase exercises with the U.S. military, such as “Iron Fist 2014,” a seven-week amphibious exercise at Camp Pendleton, Calif., that is finishing up this week.

Japanese Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera has said he hopes Japanese troops can also transfer to Guam, where Marines from Okinawa are being repositioned.

“Our nation has numerous remote islands, and islands of various sizes and they give us the basis for our exclusive economic zone that ranks sixth in the world,” Onodera told the Journal. “That makes it important to provide defense for islands over the coming years.”

Late last year, China established an air defense identification zone which includes the Senkaku Islands. The U.S. government has said that the islands are part of Japanese territory, which the U.S. military is obligated to protect under a 1960 treaty. ?However, when discussing the new force, Onodera did not mention growing tensions with China.




Report: Japan To Create Amphibious Force Modeled After US Marine Corps | Defense News | defensenews.com


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

It's an interesting development, I don't think China will just sit idlely...only future will tell the counter-measure development on our side, this is like volleyball, the ball will bound back and fore...we shall see we will (耗) to the last.


----------



## BoQ77

this translation is not so good, but not so bad as Chinese translation of "self-defense" invasion to Vietnam in 1979.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

US Marines and JMSDF Tokubetsu Rikusentai [Amphibious Attack Force] in winter training 



















With the Karl Gustav Coil-less rifle 



















*In Naval Uniform*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

BoQ77 said:


> this translation is not so good, but not so bad as Chinese translation of "self-defense" invasion to Vietnam in 1979.


 
You Viet don't read Kanji, only Japan is unique and still use Kanji, you Viet have abolished Hanzi long time ago and hire Chinese to translate your ancestor writting and lecturing your history book...LMAO...pathetic isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UFO77

*Japan chose a way to hell, time will prove it!

For China, Japan is negligible. No matter how the development of the military, you narrow territory, you are easy to erase from the earth. So the Japanese militarism is best to stay awake, don't give us the opportunity.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> You Viet don't read Kanji, only Japan is unique and still use Kanji, you Viet have abolished Hanzi long time ago and hire Chinese to translate your ancestor writting and lecturing your history book...LMAO...pathetic isn't it?



You step on old tracks of GrandHistorian ?


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

UFO77 said:


> *Japan chose a way to hell, time will prove it!
> 
> For China, Japan is negligible. No matter how the development of the military, you narrow territory, you are easy to erase from the earth. So the Japanese militarism is best to stay awake, don't give us the opportunity.*


 
That's an arrogant statement...i like to be on all Chinese side but I only chose to be on the wise ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dlclong

In fact, this is the Japanese war declaration, 
From now on, ready to fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

I think Japan officially not go for nuke. But unofficial action, I'm not sure ...
few kilogram of plutonium, can bring anywhere ...


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

BoQ77 said:


> You step on old tracks of GrandHistorian ?


 
I don't know who you're talking about.


----------



## dlclong

Japan now is the wrong way to go. 
Japan believes that the United States help, will be able to belong to China's occupation of the territory (Diaoyu Islands), 
However, Japan is an island nation in East Asia, 
As Japan's neighbors, as East Asian cultural circle important country, Japan will eventually have to face China. Japan chose enmity with China, but with the present situation, not like before Japan's annexation of China, Japan at a disadvantage, even if both sides suffer, 
For Japan, 
After all, runs the risk of losses than gains. 
Penny wise, pound-foolish. 
History will give Abe inconclusive.


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> It's an interesting development, I don't think China will just sit idlely...only future will tell the counter-measure development on our side, this is like volleyball, the ball will bound back and fore...we shall see we will (耗) to the last.



We can wait,

さざれ（細）石の
いわお（巌）となりて
こけ（苔）の生すまで


----------



## Lux de Veritas

日本海军特别陆战队


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> We can wait,
> 
> さざれ（細）石の
> いわお（巌）となりて
> こけ（苔）の生すまで


 
then 耗


----------



## Aepsilons

Lux de Veritas said:


> 日本海军特别陆战队



Correct.


It is the resurrection of the Kaigun Tokubetsu Rikusentai [Imperial Naval Landing Force], which was disbanded when Nihon Kaigun [Imperial Navy] was disbanded. The Kaigun Tokubetsu Rikusentai was the same force that led the invasion of Singapore, Java, and in the Philippine Islands during the Pacific War. So with this in mind, members of the Tokubetsu Rikusentai have a lot to uphold, namely, total dedication in attaining the goal, even unto death.


----------



## Aepsilons

dlclong said:


> In fact, this is the Japanese war declaration,
> From now on, ready to fight.





@Kiss_of_the_Dragon , 
Is this part of the Chinese character -- to be so emotional ?



dlclong said:


> Japan now is the wrong way to go.
> Japan believes that the United States help, will be able to belong to China's occupation of the territory (Diaoyu Islands),
> However, Japan is an island nation in East Asia,
> As Japan's neighbors, as East Asian cultural circle important country, Japan will eventually have to face China. Japan chose enmity with China, but with the present situation, not like before Japan's annexation of China, Japan at a disadvantage, even if both sides suffer,
> For Japan,
> After all, runs the risk of losses than gains.
> Penny wise, pound-foolish.
> History will give Abe inconclusive.



Do not worry, we will not invade you. Drink your tea. Calm down.


----------



## tranquilium

sarjenprabhu said:


> The EU countries you mentioned are already have NATO's Nukes... Argentina ??? no way... first they are not even a strong military power.. economy is not that big... Brazil arose recently + these two nations don't have any threats from Nuclear powers except Argentina from UK. Canada,Sk under US nuke umbrella....................
> 
> Nuclear power is large jump... but when you have the equipment and Tech its walk in the park..... They've the Weapon grade uranium in stock, can modify the long rang rockets as Missiles.... given 6 month to 1 year.. they've a Nuke........ All these abilities Japan Acquired silently. why you do think they silently can't build one



Argentina and Brazil was the leading developing economy way before China, Japan or South Korea comes into the scene. Brazil's economy peaked as early as 1960s and Argentina was once portrayed to be a developed nation.

More importantly, the biggest obstacle for Japan to develop nuclear weapon would be US. Currently, there are five nuclear powers with both fission and fusion capacity (China, Russia, US, France, UK). There are three more countries with fission capacity (India, Pakistan and North Korea), plus Israel, which is widely believed to possess nuclear weapon. Aside from Israel, none of these nations are subordinate nation to another. This is because by possessing nuclear weapon, a country gain enough power in the bargaining table that they can generally maintain their political independence from other nations.

Now, the reason this concern Japan is because Japan is a semi-economic colony. First gulf war, 1995 plaza accord, 2008 economic crisis, recent Ukraine crisis, in all these conflicts, Japan is forced by US to foot some of the bills. (For example, in Ukraine crisis, the promised US aid to Ukraine comes entirely from Japanese's pocket. Similar, a lot of US' oversea wars are paid by Japanese in the name of supporting its allies. Notices that none of the European nations did such.)

If Japan develops nuclear weapon, then US effectively loses the biggest cash cow on the planet. More importantly, if their national policy becomes independent from US, the Japanese will have the option of *NOT* coming into conflict with China. Basically, the mean reason of conflict between China and Japan is because of US pivot to Asia. The disputed island has been in dispute for decades now and it is only because US' pivot to Asia that Japan to pushed into a front line conflict with China. Because of this, US may support Japan to arm itself because it suits its purpose, but allowing Japan to obtain nuclear weapon will be crossing the bottom line for US, which is maintaining control in East Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Kiss_of_the_Dragon ,
> Is this part of the Chinese character -- to be so emotional ?
> 
> 
> 
> Do not worry, we will not invade you. Drink your tea. Calm down.



But Japan would protect Taiwan and some other neighbors of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

BoQ77 said:


> But Japan would protect Taiwan and some other neighbors of China.



In the event that a foreign hostile power were to attack any of our allies, yes, by principle, we must defend our allies.


----------



## dlclong

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Kiss_of_the_Dragon ,
> Is this part of the Chinese character -- to be so emotional ?
> 
> 
> 
> Do not worry, we will not invade you. Drink your tea. Calm down.


 I just say no cover a well known fact. 
Abe doing at this moment, it will only make people feel that way. 
Maybe some Japanese are better at hiding, Chinese people prefer to go straight. 
But behind the Japanese do, far more than China, Japan no longer satisfied with China in the East China Sea noisy, Japan tried to intervene more controversy, this is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

dlclong said:


> I just say no cover a well known fact.
> Abe doing at this moment, it will only make people feel that way.
> Maybe some Japanese are better at hiding, Chinese people prefer to go straight.
> But behind the Japanese do, far more than China, Japan no longer satisfied with China in the East China Sea noisy, Japan tried to intervene more controversy, this is true.



If by 'noisy' meaning constant foray into our maritime and aerial domain, then, yes, you are precisely correct. In the Spirit of the Treaty of Peace and Friendship between Japan and the PRC , which was ratified in 1978, we had agreed that both parties will not try to impress upon each other or in Asia-Pacific designs of hegemony. 

China has reneged on this by not only making territorial claims of the Senkaku Islands, but also in its 9-Dashed Claim of the South China Sea, which effectively constrains the EEZs of other nations in South East Asia. This effectively is in violation of our 1978 Treaty where in which both parties, Japan and China , would refrain from acts of hegemony that would disturb regional stability. 

Thus, in response to such provocations, Japan has been forced to re-evaluate our Constitution in regards to national defense and the defense of our partners that may be affected by these so called claims. 

And I am being quite direct about this.


----------



## Jlaw

tranquilium said:


> Argentina and Brazil was the leading developing economy way before China, Japan or South Korea comes into the scene. Brazil's economy peaked as early as 1960s and Argentina was once portrayed to be a developed nation.
> 
> More importantly, the biggest obstacle for Japan to develop nuclear weapon would be US. Currently, there are five nuclear powers with both fission and fusion capacity (China, Russia, US, France, UK). There are three more countries with fission capacity (India, Pakistan and North Korea), plus Israel, which is widely believed to possess nuclear weapon. Aside from Israel, none of these nations are subordinate nation to another. This is because by possessing nuclear weapon, a country gain enough power in the bargaining table that they can generally maintain their political independence from other nations.
> 
> Now, the reason this concern Japan is because Japan is a semi-economic colony. First gulf war, 1995 plaza accord, 2008 economic crisis, recent Ukraine crisis, in all these conflicts, Japan is forced by US to foot some of the bills. (For example, in Ukraine crisis, the promised US aid to Ukraine comes entirely from Japanese's pocket. Similar, a lot of US' oversea wars are paid by Japanese in the name of supporting its allies. Notices that none of the European nations did such.)
> 
> If Japan develops nuclear weapon, then US effectively loses the biggest cash cow on the planet. More importantly, if their national policy becomes independent from US, the Japanese will have the option of *NOT* coming into conflict with China. Basically, the mean reason of conflict between China and Japan is because of US pivot to Asia. The disputed island has been in dispute for decades now and it is only because US' pivot to Asia that Japan to pushed into a front line conflict with China. Because of this, US may support Japan to arm itself because it suits its purpose, but allowing Japan to obtain nuclear weapon will be crossing the bottom line for US, which is maintaining control in East Asia.



don't be fooled by civilian tech marketed by Japanese for decades to coincide with military tech. That's a different field. One can be the leader of the former but not the latter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

China is now doomed , its rattles....



Jlaw said:


> don't be fooled by civilian tech marketed by Japanese for decades to coincide with military tech. That's a different field. One can be the leader of the former but not the latter.


technology either move from Civilians to military OR military to civilians, If its civilian tech is so advance then it find its way to military Or form Military these tech come to civilians.


----------



## BoQ77

Japan cannot expect more on China peaceful rise, and they come to the point of never looking back.


----------



## Bob Ong

Fantastic news! Good job Japan. This will surely bring balance in the region.

Well China is to blame for military buildup in East and South East Asia. Peace in Asia and in the world is threatened by China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

UFO77 said:


> *Japan chose a way to hell, time will prove it!
> 
> For China, Japan is negligible. No matter how the development of the military, you narrow territory, you are easy to erase from the earth. So the Japanese militarism is best to stay awake, don't give us the opportunity.*



same can be said about china. Your country build a gigantic dam...the three gorges dam is your achilles heel. One single bomb could basicly end your nation as we know it. Estimates say that if this dam is attacked in case of war and destroyed, within 24 hoirs one third of your population is dead, thats more than WW I and II combined and your mayor industrial zones rubbished. Building this monstrosity was a mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Nihonjin1051 said:


> If by 'noisy' meaning constant foray into our maritime and aerial domain, then, yes, you are precisely correct. In the Spirit of the Treaty of Peace and Friendship between Japan and the PRC , which was ratified in 1978, we had agreed that both parties will not try to impress upon each other or in Asia-Pacific designs of hegemony.
> 
> China has reneged on this by not only making territorial claims of the Senkaku Islands, but also in its 9-Dashed Claim of the South China Sea, which effectively constrains the EEZs of other nations in South East Asia. This effectively is in violation of our 1978 Treaty where in which both parties, Japan and China , would refrain from acts of hegemony that would disturb regional stability.
> 
> Thus, in response to such provocations, Japan has been forced to re-evaluate our Constitution in regards to national defense and the defense of our partners that may be affected by these so called claims.
> 
> And I am being quite direct about this.


Thanks. I missed the point the Chinese have violated the friendship treaty with your country Japan.
Typical chinese behavior when they say peace they mean war.

Japan as the leading nation in East Asia has the duty not only to defend itself but other friends in the region. 

If Vietnam is lost, the national security of Japan is in danger as the Chinese will control the South China Sea and the entire indochinese mainland. And beyond. Look at history and learn how Vietnam successfully stopped chinese imperialism in Southeast Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

MarkusS said:


> same can be said about china. Your country build a gigantic dam...the three gorges dam is your achilles heel. One single bomb could basicly end your nation as we know it. Estimates say that if this dam is attacked in case of war and destroyed, within 24 hoirs one third of your population is dead, thats more than WW I and II combined and your mayor industrial zones rubbished. Building this monstrosity was a mistake.


I think our army knows it. Just in case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

MarkusS said:


> same can be said about china. Your country build a gigantic dam...the three gorges dam is your achilles heel. One single bomb could basicly end your nation as we know it. Estimates say that if this dam is attacked in case of war and destroyed, within 24 hoirs one third of your population is dead, thats more than WW I and II combined and your mayor industrial zones rubbished. Building this monstrosity was a mistake.



Well said, my friend. And Gracci for the input.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tranquilium

MarkusS said:


> same can be said about china. Your country build a gigantic dam...the three gorges dam is your achilles heel. One single bomb could basicly end your nation as we know it. Estimates say that if this dam is attacked in case of war and destroyed, within 24 hoirs one third of your population is dead, thats more than WW I and II combined and your mayor industrial zones rubbished. Building this monstrosity was a mistake.





Nihonjin1051 said:


> Well said, my friend. And Gracci for the input.





Viet said:


> I think our army knows it. Just in case.



Three gorge dam is a gravity dam, held together by its own mass. It is essentially a concrete mountain that is self-reinforcing. It is designed to withstand megaton range explosions. I am not aware that Vietnam army has thermonuclear weapon available. Of course, this is on top of the nuclear war with China.


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## Bastion-P

Sun Wo Kong Japan has been suppressed under the mountain of pacifist constitution by Buddha USA. It's time for Buddha to unchain Sun Wo Kong in order to contain White Bone Demon China, who is speading evils all over East Asia (North and South)


----------



## rcrmj

Japan has chosen its own way of destruction, but this time isnt the U.S who holds the club but China



Bastion-P said:


> Sun Wo Kong Japan has been suppressed under the mountain of pacifist constitution by Buddha USA. It's time for Buddha to unchain Sun Wo Kong in order to contain White Bone Demon China, who is speading evils all over East Asia (North and South)


at least using your own fictional characters as the metaphor ``` oh, sorry forget that viets copied everything from China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bastion-P

rcrmj said:


> Japan has chosen its own way of destruction, but this time isnt the U.S who holds the club but China
> 
> 
> at least using your own fictional characters as the metaphor ``` oh, sorry forget that viets copied everything from China


I think the use of chinese fictional characters would help the chinese understand it right away without further sophisticated explanation 

Actually, I always love Sun Wo Kong. He's awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

Bastion-P said:


> I think the use of chinese fictional characters would help the chinese understand it right away without further sophisticated explanation


and you seriously believe that a monkey can lecture humans to understand their art workings?


----------



## UFO77

MarkusS said:


> same can be said about china. Your country build a gigantic dam...the three gorges dam is your achilles heel. One single bomb could basicly end your nation as we know it. Estimates say that if this dam is attacked in case of war and destroyed, within 24 hoirs one third of your population is dead, thats more than WW I and II combined and your mayor industrial zones rubbished. Building this monstrosity was a mistake.


No small atomic bomb can destroy it, not to mention our missile defense system is not decoration, so you don't have to worry about us!


----------



## Bastion-P

rcrmj said:


> and you seriously believe that a monkey can lecture humans to understand their art workings?


I didn't say a money could lecture humans. I just hope it would contain evil china (= not humans).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

rcrmj said:


> and no matter how hard you strip and dance around Japan, in reality they dispise you and view you as sub creatures in their society



Absolutely incorrect. Please don't talk for Japanese people or pretend to represent the opinion of 128 million people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bastion-P

rcrmj said:


> well it doesnt matter, coz monkey's delusion is only viable in its own dimension `` so the human society wouldnt care more of what viets thoughts or interests`
> 
> and no matter how hard you strip and dance around Japan, in reality they dispise you and view you as sub creatures in their society ``


However good you are at changing subjects, you cannot deny White Bone Demon china is evil that needs containing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Bastion-P said:


> However good you are at changing subjects, you cannot deny White Bone Demon china is evil that needs containing



Quick question, I've read that Vietnam has recently received Kilo class submarines from Russia. How are they doing? Please post pictures.


----------



## Viet

tranquilium said:


> Three gorge dam is a gravity dam, held together by its own mass. It is essentially a concrete mountain that is self-reinforcing. It is designed to withstand megaton range explosions. I am not aware that Vietnam army has thermonuclear weapon available. Of course, this is on top of the nuclear war with China.


Dropping a massive conventional bomb on the weakest point of the dam is enough.


----------



## Aepsilons

Bob Ong said:


> Fantastic news! Good job Japan. This will surely bring balance in the region.
> 
> Well China is to blame for military buildup in East and South East Asia. Peace in Asia and in the world is threatened by China.



Now, we can look forward to Japan and Philippine bilateral military exercises together. I would love to see JMSDF and Philippine Navy conducting interdiction exercises.


----------



## Tshering22

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Now, we can look forward to Japan and Philippine bilateral military exercises together. I would love to see JMSDF and Philippine Navy conducting interdiction exercises.



You will have to remove the whole 'self-defence' name out from all your branches of military. It doesn't suit the Flag of Rising Sun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grand Historian

rcrmj said:


> at least using your own fictional characters as the metaphor ``` oh, sorry forget that viets copied everything from China


They can't even admit they are a carbon copy of China and they dare insinuate that the Chinese copied them instead

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tranquilium

Viet said:


> Dropping a massive conventional bomb on the weakest point of the dam is enough.



...Didn't I just explained that it is a gravity dam? It is an artificial concrete mountain, where is the weakness point in that? A regular bomb with explosive yield of one megaton will weight...one megaton. That's one million ton of TNT. Good luck trying to get that deep into Chinese territory.


----------



## NiceGuy

rcrmj said:


> Japan has chosen its own way of destruction, but this time isnt the U.S who holds the club but China
> 
> 
> at least using your own fictional characters as the metaphor ``` oh, sorry forget that viets copied everything from China


At that time, Ur Monk was going to India to copy Buddhism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Viet said:


> Thanks. I missed the point the Chinese have violated the friendship treaty with your country Japan.
> Typical chinese behavior when they say peace they mean war.
> 
> Japan as the leading nation in East Asia has the duty not only to defend itself but other friends in the region.
> 
> If Vietnam is lost, the national security of Japan is in danger as the Chinese will control the South China Sea and the entire indochinese mainland. And beyond. Look at history and learn how Vietnam successfully stopped chinese imperialism in Southeast Asia.


Ww2 we all know that Japan control North Vietnam in order to stop supply to China mainland via Haiphong. Now they would not worry about that.


----------



## cnleio

boomslang said:


> I happen to hold the U.S. vote, and I say 'Rock on , Japan' !!! HEY !!! Did you hear that ? That was the sound of China shitting their pants. Nice !!


LOL, whatever u think right now at last Japanese will attack American in revenge for WWII Nuke.

The history do not lie, and now just repeat the history before WWII.

No doubt, next years when Japan get strong enough they will request to kick American out from Japan islands. I can see it. 

*The Japan country has ambition and the island has more interests in Pacific Ocean.* At that time, the enemy's enemy will be my friend. 

There's a truth, the Pacific Ocean is much larger than East China Sea, her islands much more than DiaoYu/Senkaku Island. Whether Japanese or Chinese only fight each other in small East-Asia region, or work together to challenge the big Pacific Ocean, it's a choice to test wisdom of both governments. At that time, the enemy's enemy will be my friend.

This case will develop like 1980s American support Afghan Taliban to against Soviet Union, then 2001 ur 'freedom fighter' made 9.11 in America. The American and ur military bases will leave Asia.

It's a good side for China and a bad side for U.S, we should watch two sides of a coin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 55100864

Funny so many people can't see the truth, China would probably sell DF-41 to Japan if they wise, because we dare japan to attack China again. I'm wondering what Germany would react, if germany would follow to seek larger military role, then US will have no legitimate reason to keep military bases around the world. God bless Amelica

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

Bastion-P said:


> I didn't say a money could lecture humans. I just hope it would contain evil china (= not humans).





Bastion-P said:


> However good you are at changing subjects, you cannot deny White Bone Demon china is evil that needs containing


thats what your vietcong boss wants you to think in this way, but in fact viets are backstabbing ungrateful things nobody likes in world stage```as apart from providing cheap wifes nothing u can contribute to the world prosperity, just as simple as that



Bastion-P said:


> I didn't say a money could lecture humans. I just hope it would contain evil china (= not humans).





Nihonjin1051 said:


> Absolutely incorrect. Please don't talk for Japanese people or pretend to represent the opinion of 128 million people.


lol, self-centered, hypocritical and stagey Japanese do not look down on south Asians``haha, thats new to me


----------



## cnleio

@boomslang Let's face the reality, the Japan will build a normal military force, as a normal nation Japan also has their own national interests.

Compared with big Pacific Ocean, the East China Sea so little important. Next years when Japan government and Japan strength get more stronger, the American will find out ur stupid just grow up another powerful rival in the other side of Pacific Ocean. At that time U.S Navy will face Japanese, Russian, Chinese in the Pacific Ocean, the Ocean won't be American LAKE again.

Current DiaoYu/Senkaku Island dispute will become insignificance, China will welcome Japan to cooperate together into the Pacific Ocean. Maybe Chinese will help Japanese to kick American out from Japan islands first. 

If China can not stop Japan, be friends to f@ck the same rival in the Pacific Ocean !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

cnleio said:


> American nuked Japanese city twice in WWII.
> If Japan military force own nukes, Don't American would worry about Japanese revenge, future nuke U.S back ? There's no permanent alliance, nations will fight(or nuke) in order to their own interests.
> 
> *BTW NUKE is the offensive weapon, not defence weapon. No stupid will nuke himself in his own lands*.


LoL ask your ally Pakistan about it they are making Tactical Nukes to be used as defence and meant to stop advancing enemy tank columns in their own country by nuking their own territory.


----------



## cnleio

wolfschanzze said:


> LoL ask your ally Pakistan about it they are making Tactical Nukes to be used as defence and meant to stop advancing enemy tank columns in their own country.


Use brain, to think about nuke in Pakistan lands or in Japan island which will bring worse result ? The Japan islands small and have many disasters like earthquake, tsunami, volcano etc. I said Japan can not afford nuke, coz easily lead to disaster damages in this islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

cnleio said:


> Use brain, to think about nuke in Pakistan lands or in Japan island which will bring worse result ? The Japan islands small and have many disasters like earthquake, tsunami, volcano etc. I said Japan can not afford nuke, coz easily lead to disaster damages in this islands.


icnleio said: ↑"*BTW NUKE is the offensive weapon, not defence weapon. No stupid will nuke himself in his own lands*.

I was replying to youe post which said No stupid will nuke himself in his own lands, well yeah no one will, but Pakistan is preparing to nuke itself in order to stop enemy advance.They think and want to use it as a Defensive weapon not Offensive weapon.


----------



## cnleio

wolfschanzze said:


> icnleio said: ↑"*BTW NUKE is the offensive weapon, not defence weapon. No stupid will nuke himself in his own lands*.
> 
> I was replying to youe post which said No stupid will nuke himself in his own lands, well yeah no one will, but Pakistan is preparing to nuke itself in order to stop enemy advance.They think and want to use it as a Defensive weapon not Offensive weapon.


Dear @wolfschanzze, u wanna troll my words ? or try to troll Pakistan ? Pls not, off-topic in this thread.


----------



## wolfschanzze

cnleio said:


> Dear @wolfschanzze, u wanna troll my words ? or try to troll Pakistan ? Pls not, off-topic in this thread.


Hmm, on topic, i think japan already has nukes.just that its not official.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

You are welcome !!! Japan, USA, Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bastion-P

BoQ77 said:


> You are welcome !!! Japan, USA, Australia


Great photo. Where did you get that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DT1010

Bastion-P said:


> Great photo. Where did you get that?


facebook of japan coast guard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

tranquilium said:


> Three gorge dam is a gravity dam, held together by its own mass. It is essentially a concrete mountain that is self-reinforcing. It is designed to withstand megaton range explosions. I am not aware that Vietnam army has thermonuclear weapon available. Of course, this is on top of the nuclear war with China.



This is wrong. If the dam is damaged and the water starts to rush through on hole, even on top of the construction, it will start to rip more material with it. That creates more water flow which will erode the dam even more till it is simply swept away. Thats the bad part about "gravity dams". It does in no way withstand a megaton explosion. 

The dam is planned wrong from the beginning, Considering the fact that it is planned to create electricity and protect the lamd from floods, you can already see, that the entire construction is a failure. A dam can only create electricity or save from floods. Both together is impossible. To be able to hold back floods, the water level must be low. To create electricity, the water level must be high. A dam that holds a lake with high water level can not hold back floods. Which was seen as the last minor flood had the dam already on its limits...The basic fact that they try to do both things in one shows that the entire dam is flawed from the beginning. And if it is flawed on such basic levels already, then i dont want to know, what hides inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahaliyan

kalu_miah said:


> This was bound to happen. The US has made a decision that this is the right time to rearm Japan.
> 
> Posters carrying a country flag should be careful about posting as each one of us represent our country's view to a degree.
> 
> At the same time, there are posters of varying credibility, so a single poster should not be used to get an impression about a country's official or even unofficial view.
> 
> The other thing to remember is that in this age of globalism every country in the globe trades with and invests in every other country. As we always have something to buy or sell from each other and money to invest to make profit.
> 
> But when it comes to military alliances or formal regional unions of nations, these are exclusive clubs of nations who have more in common within their group or have a common threat perception. Examples:
> Military Alliance: NATO and NATO partners
> Regional Union: EU, early in formation (ASEAN, EaEU, Arab League, African Union, UNASUR/Latin American Union etc.)
> 
> There are close economic cooperation between members of a Union and usually they are part of the same military alliance as well, but vice versa is not true, for example - Turkey is a member of NATO military alliance but not a member of EU.
> 
> NATO and NATO partners are not the last military alliance in the world, I believe there will be others. In a few decades, I think China will lead another military alliance. When that alliance takes shape, things will become clear about where everyone belongs.
> 
> Long term future possibilities:
> SCO military alliance that may include the following possible unions:
> - North East Asian Union (China+Japan+Korea's+Mongolia)
> - EaEU (Eurasian Economic Union, former Soviet countries, except for the ones that join EU/NATO)
> - ASEAN+Bangladesh+Sri Lanka
> - West Asian Union (Turkey+Iran+Pakistan+Afghanistan+Shia 3rd of Iraq+Kurdish part of Iraq)
> 
> Current NATO and NATO partners:
> NATO - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If and when the new SCO alliance takes shape, over some years and decades, I think many existing NATO partners will join this new alliance. A di-polar world will thus come into being.


I'm afraid we are loosing Burma now,as far as I know,unlike Pakistan,Sri Lanka and Bangladesh,the Burmese don't like us,they think we support the junta,and they think we support the separatists in upper Burma(in fact,not that case,when Burma attacked Kokang,we don't do anything,and let them occupy Kokang,we cooperate with Wa state and other semi-independent groups in upper Burma because of the drug issue,not because we want to divide Burma,but the Burmese don't think so),and they think we loot their resources.Now,as the US cacel the sanction to Burma,and in near future,they will have democratic election,maybe they will in the US camp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lux de Veritas

sahaliyan said:


> I'm afraid we are loosing Burma now,as far as I know,unlike Pakistan,Sri Lanka and Bangladesh,the Burmese don't like us,they think we support the junta,and they think we support the separatists in upper Burma(in fact,not that case,when Burma attacked Kokang,we don't do anything,and let them occupy Kokang,we cooperate with Wa state and other semi-independent groups in upper Burma because of the drug issue,not because we want to divide Burma,but the Burmese don't think so),and they think we loot their resources.Now,as the US cacel the sanction to Burma,and in near future,they will have democratic election,maybe they will in the US camp



I do not think Burma can gravitate too far away from China. Anyway Burma probably just want to have a little leverage against China by cozying up a little more with USA.

Also from the information I received now, it is inevitable that the Burmese central government assert control over the entire Burma. The junta by trading with China enrich themselves. Then they can shop for weapon. Then they can reassert further.

The Burmese race are one of the more aggressive Sino-Tibetan tribe. They used to conquer the entire Assam. They just lack a bit of luck whereby British India force them to disgorge their gains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahaliyan

Lux de Veritas said:


> I do not think Burma can gravitate too far away from China. Anyway Burma probably just want to have a little leverage against China by cozying up a little more with USA.
> 
> Also from the information I received now, it is inevitable that the Burmese central government assert control over the entire Burma. The junta by trading with China enrich themselves. Then they can shop for weapon. Then they can reassert further.
> 
> The Burmese race are one of the more aggressive Sino-Tibetan tribe. They used to conquer the entire Assam. They just lack a bit of luck whereby British India force them to disgorge their gains.


I know,even Aung San Suu Kyi said Sino-Burmese relation is important,because even a fool knows Burma is neighbour of China,if they want to develop their economy and improve the standard of their people's lives,without China,it's impossible.Also many ethnic groups in upper Burma are pro-China,they surely don't want to live under an anti-China regime,I think the elites of Burma will think about it.But the Sino-burmese relation will not that close like past,we want to have a land route to Bay of Bengal through Burma,if they are too close to the US,do you think the route will be still safe?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

MarkusS said:


> This is wrong. If the dam is damaged and the water starts to rush through on hole, even on top of the construction, it will start to rip more material with it. That creates more water flow which will erode the dam even more till it is simply swept away. Thats the bad part about "gravity dams". It does in no way withstand a megaton explosion.
> 
> The dam is planned wrong from the beginning, Considering the fact that it is planned to create electricity and protect the lamd from floods, you can already see, that the entire construction is a failure. A dam can only create electricity or save from floods. Both together is impossible. To be able to hold back floods, the water level must be low. To create electricity, the water level must be high. A dam that holds a lake with high water level can not hold back floods. Which was seen as the last minor flood had the dam already on its limits...The basic fact that they try to do both things in one shows that the entire dam is flawed from the beginning. And if it is flawed on such basic levels already, then i dont want to know, what hides inside.



It was an ecological travesty from the very beginning. We can also go into specific engineering details, too. 

(I took several quantum mechanics , and mechanical engineering courses, lol).


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Burma has big enemies--India. Aung San Suu Kyi's father rise to power fighting against India (British India, then British use Indians to oppress Burmese).

Also now USA is dead broke.

Burmese as a frontier country facing Hindic civilization next door know exactly the true color of India. I often visit Burmese bloggers site and you see a large number of them blogging about Manipur, Nagaland...etc

Burma is a friend of China. I am a Chinese and I hope to see China unifying all Sino-Tibetan tribe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

sahaliyan said:


> I know,even Aung San Suu Kyi said Sino-Burmese relation is important,because even a fool knows Burma is neighbour of China,if they want to develop their economy and improve the standard of their people's lives,without China,it's impossible.Also many ethnic groups in upper Burma are pro-China,they surely don't want to live under an anti-China regime,I think the elites of Burma will think about it.But the Sino-burmese relation will not that close like past,we want to have a land route to Bay of Bengal through Burma,if they are too close to the US,do you think the route will be still safe?



I agree. Burma is solely interested in their own interests, in fact they have a non-alignment policy when it comes to neighbors. They share a border with India, China, Bangladesh, Thailand and Laos. Critical to their national interests is to juggle relations with neighbors. The United States ' trade with Burma provides the Junta with resources and capital, so thus they have to whistle a happy tune to the Americans. 

In Burma's history, they have dominated neighbors and were capable of fighting 4 wars with Qing China, as well as conquering many present territories of India such as Sikkim, Manipur , and parts of present day Bangladesh. 

To underestimate Burma's capabilities and own national designs of the region would be foolish for any regional power.



Lux de Veritas said:


> Burma has big enemies--India. Aung San Suu Kyi's father rise to power fighting against India (British India, then British use Indians to oppress Burmese).
> 
> Also now USA is dead broke.
> 
> Burmese as a frontier country facing Hindic civilization next door know exactly the true color of India. I often visit Burmese bloggers site and you see a large number of them blogging about Manipur, Nagaland...etc
> 
> Burma is a friend of China. I am a Chinese and I hope to see China unifying all Sino-Tibetan tribe.



It would be foolhardy to think that the Burmese would consider a union with China. Long have they been an independent power, and even under the reign of King Bayinnaug, they were one of the greatest continental empires in South East Asia. Burmese yoke once ruled over Ayuthaya, Lanna, Lan Xang, Lovek, Angkor, Malaya, Manipur, Assam, Nagaland etc. In fact, the Burmese were far more capable of routing and putting a fight against the British that even the Marathan Empire. 

Burmese are ruthless , yet efficient fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I agree. Burma is solely interested in their own interests, in fact they have a non-alignment policy when it comes to neighbors. They share a border with India, China, Bangladesh, Thailand and Laos. Critical to their national interests is to juggle relations with neighbors. The United States ' trade with Burma provides the Junta with resources and capital, so thus they have to whistle a happy tune to the Americans.
> 
> In Burma's history, they have dominated neighbors and were capable of fighting 4 wars with Qing China, as well as conquering many present territories of India such as Sikkim, Manipur , and parts of present day Bangladesh.
> 
> To underestimate Burma's capabilities and own national designs of the region would be foolish for any regional power.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be foolhardy to think that the Burmese would consider a union with China. Long have they been an independent power, and even under the reign of King Bayinnaug, they were one of the greatest continental empires in South East Asia. Burmese yoke once ruled over Ayuthaya, Lanna, Lan Xang, Lovek, Angkor, Malaya, Manipur, Assam, Nagaland etc. In fact, the Burmese were far more capable of routing and putting a fight against the British that even the Marathan Empire.
> 
> Burmese are ruthless , yet efficient fighters.



I think China should lead yellow people in EU style union.


----------



## Aepsilons

The Burmese Empire under the reign of Emperor Bayinnaug:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Burmese Empire under the reign of Emperor Bayinnaug:



The Burmese put up a Great fight against the British in Ango Burmese war. They are truly great people. Indians surrender without fighting.


----------



## sahaliyan

Lux de Veritas said:


> Burma has big enemies--India. Aung San Suu Kyi's father rise to power fighting against India (British India, then British use Indians to oppress Burmese).
> 
> Also now USA is dead broke.
> 
> Burmese as a frontier country facing Hindic civilization next door know exactly the true color of India. I often visit Burmese bloggers site and you see a large number of them blogging about Manipur, Nagaland...etc
> 
> Burma is a friend of China. I am a Chinese and I hope to see China unifying all Sino-Tibetan tribe.


I'm also Chinese,but I don't want to see China unifying all Sino-Tibetan tribe,because there is no pan Sino-Tibetan movement in China,and as a person of Manchu root,we have nothing common to the Sino-Tibetan peoples outside China,we have relation with Han Chinese and Tibetans because of the political resons,not the cultural and blood,


----------



## Lux de Veritas

The idea of Pan yellow people Union is not conceive by me but by Japanese. Great Japanese thinker want a pan yellow union, and today Japanese elites like Hatoyama and Kenichi Ohmae advocate this.

Get real. Japan will never have future following USA.


----------



## Aepsilons

Lux de Veritas said:


> I think China should lead yellow people in EU style union.[/q





Lux de Veritas said:


> The Burmese put up a Great fight against the British in Ango Burmese war. They are truly great people. Indians surrender without fighting.



The Indians fought many wars against the British, they did not give in without a fight. In fact, there were many riots and rebellions under the British Raj. 

As for Burma, yes, they fought 3 wars with the British known as the Anglo-Burmese Wars. They were very capable of defending their empire despite overwhelming power and odds of the British Army and their Indian Auxiliaries. Even when they were absorbed into the British Indian Empire, they (Burmese) showed extreme xenophobia against Indian ethnics who went to Burma as British servants and farmers. Riots were frequent and Burmese were known to massacre Indian migrant workers and simply throw their bodies into the river. In fact, it was so bad that the British governor in Burma had issued an edict that any Burmese group of more than 5 people wielding swords were to be fired upon, during the height of the riots. The British thus granted a separation between Burma and India in 1937. After Burma was granted independence, they effectively deported over 1 million Indians living in Burma, even those who were born and raised in Burma for countless generations. 

The Burmese still retain a racist view of Bangladeshis, Indians. They are not very scared to show their open contempt for South Asian peoples. 

The Burmese also look down on other South East Asian peoples, especially the Thais.



sahaliyan said:


> I'm also Chinese,but I don't want to see China unifying all Sino-Tibetan tribe,because there is no pan Sino-Tibetan movement in China,and as a person of Manchu root,we have nothing common to the Sino-Tibetan peoples outside China,we have relation with Han Chinese and Tibetans because of the political resons,not the cultural and blood,



You're right, in fact, it would be detrimental for China to adopt imperialistic policies on basis of ethnic solidarity. China should focus on China. There are many issues within China that needs attention, anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahaliyan

Lux de Veritas said:


> The idea of Pan yellow people Union is not conceive by me but by Japanese. Great Japanese thinker want a pan yellow union, and today Japanese elites like Hatoyama and Kenichi Ohmae advocate this.
> 
> Get real. Japan will never have future following USA.


I personaly like the East Asians form a Union,no war between the East Asian countries should be allowed,however we should respect each other's sovereignty and independent,but cooperate together

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Indians fought many wars against the British, they did not give in without a fight. In fact, there were many riots and rebellions under the British Raj.
> 
> As for Burma, yes, they fought 3 wars with the British known as the Anglo-Burmese Wars. They were very capable of defending their empire despite overwhelming power and odds of the British Army and their Indian Auxiliaries. Even when they were absorbed into the British Indian Empire, they (Burmese) showed extreme xenophobia against Indian ethnics who went to Burma as British servants and farmers. Riots were frequent and Burmese were known to massacre Indian migrant workers and simply throw their bodies into the river. In fact, it was so bad that the British governor in Burma had issued an edict that any Burmese group of more than 5 people wielding swords were to be fired upon, during the height of the riots. The British thus granted a separation between Burma and India in 1937. After Burma was granted independence, they effectively deported over 1 million Indians living in Burma, even those who were born and raised in Burma for countless generations.
> 
> The Burmese still retain a racist view of Bangladeshis, Indians. They are not very scared to show their open contempt for South Asian peoples.
> 
> The Burmese also look down on other South East Asian peoples, especially the Thais.



The British and Indians screwed Burmese by "caste system". Burmese are deemed stupid and civil service jobs are given to imported Indians.

The Indians trading network also bankrupt the Burmese peasants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Lux de Veritas said:


> The British and Indians screwed Burmese by "caste system". Burmese are deemed stupid and civil service jobs are given to imported Indians.
> The Indians trading network also bankrupt the Burmese peasants.



Yes, the Burmese suffered under British yoke, but it is *absolutely (100%) wrong* for you or anyone to blame the Indians for this. The Indians were encouraged by British to go into Burma, and many were Indian sepoys serving in the British Army. The people of India were also treated with contempt in their own country, many of them subjected to taxation, for the profit of the British.

It is erroneous to say that only the Burmese suffered under British empire. Indians , Nepalis, Bhutanis, Bangladeshi , Malays and Burmese all suffered under British Imperialism. All of them had their resources taken from them for the benefit of Britannia.

Thus, to quote Rudyard Kipling, all of this was the *"White Man's Burden"*. The business of Empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, the Burmese suffered under British yoke, but it is *absolutely (100%) wrong* for you or anyone to blame the Indians for this. The Indians were encouraged by British to go into Burma, and many were Indian sepoys serving in the British Army. The people of India were also treated with contempt in their own country, many of them subjected to taxation, for the profit of the British.
> 
> It is erroneous to say that only the Burmese suffered under British empire. Indians , Nepalis, Bhutanis, Bangladeshi , Malays and Burmese all suffered under British Imperialism. All of them had their resources taken from them for the benefit of Britannia.



With such arrangement of excluding local Burmese in favor of alien Indians in the elite establishments, you get fireworks. I am not blaming Indians 100%.

But Indians culture and their caste system has observable tendencies of favoring their own tribes completely irregardless of meritocracy and sectarian sensitivity. That has exacerbate the racial tension in British Burma.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Lux de Veritas said:


> With such arrangement of excluding local Burmese in favor of alien Indians in the elite establishments, you get fireworks. I am not blaming Indians 100%.
> 
> But Indians culture and their caste system has observable tendencies of favoring their own tribes completely irregardless of meritocracy and sectarian sensitivity. That has exacerbate the racial tension in British Burma.



My friend, all humans are like this. The Burmese prefer their own to even ethnic minorities in Burma such as the Karen, Shan, Wa and Mon, who are repressed and persecuted. This is the reason why there are thousands of these so called Burmese refugees in the United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Lux de Veritas said:


> The idea of Pan yellow people Union is not conceive by me but by Japanese. Great Japanese thinker want a pan yellow union, and today Japanese elites like Hatoyama and Kenichi Ohmae advocate this.
> 
> Get real. Japan will never have future following USA.



Nippon has a small body but a big dream to become the leadership of the so-called "Pan Yellow Union".

There is no such union if China is not the leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Nihonjin1051 said:


> My friend, all humans are like this. The Burmese prefer their own to even ethnic minorities in Burma such as the Karen, Shan, Wa and Mon, who are repressed and persecuted. This is the reason why there are thousands of these so called Burmese refugees in the United States.



Some are better than the others. The Chinese being the least racist people is able assimilate minorities and put minorities in elite position. The Korean PRC do not like Korea at all and they see themselves as Chinese. Because China open up all positions to them.

http://isdpr.org/isdpr/publication/journal/30-1/5Choi Woo-Gil.pdf

I am not saying Chinese are not racist but I am saying Chinese are doing things better than many other tribes.

In case of Burma, the caste system impose by British and Indians, never mind who is right and who is wrong will see fireworks. I am not saying Burmese are saint, but I am saying British Burmese caste system is unsustainable.

Of course, Burmese is much racist than Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Quick question, I've read that Vietnam has recently received Kilo class submarines from Russia. How are they doing? Please post pictures.


hm...pls check in Vietnam defence section otherwise that will be off-topic if we post.
anyway here are some.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Viet said:


> hm...pls check in Vietnam defence section otherwise that will be off-topic if we post.
> anyway here are some.



Thank you ! Its good to see that Vietnam has developed its submarine force.


----------



## MarkusS

Nihonjin1051 said:


> It was an ecological travesty from the very beginning. We can also go into specific engineering details, too.
> 
> (I took several quantum mechanics , and mechanical engineering courses, lol).




We have a saying in italy: Water is full of beauty...until it rises its voice"

Both Japan and Italy share a sea faring tradition. And i think we both know that there is not much on this planet that has as much power as water. The 3 Gorges Dam enchained the Yangtze river. One of the most powerful rivers in they world. They created a monster. The river want break free and it will break free over short or long.

Too see what happenes, just look at egypt. The nile is also a powerful river, enchained from the aswan dam. The effects are a desaster. This is a war between nature and humans and the river nile fights on all fronts to get free. And the Nile is winning.

The nile delivers billions of tons of mud into the lake. In a few years the entire lake bed will be filled with mud and the nile will break its way through the dam.

The enormous weight of the water in the lake creates countless earthquakes. The sinking water level on the far away areas lead to desertification and salination. farm land gets unuseable. The fertile mud is not delivered anymore to the fields so the farmers must buy expensive fertilizer. And the worst aspect, because the nile does not carry sediments anymore, the nile delta gets eroded from the mediterranean sea. Egypt loses its most fertile land.

The situation is so bad, that politicians talk about to free the nile and deconstruct the dam. That would be a gigantic task.

When i visited egypt one of our guides told me that it is like you captured a dangerous animal. Like a tiger. You know one day it will be free and it will kill you.

Same starts in China already.

In europe we deregulate our rivers and lakes. The goal is to give them their freedom back.

The chinese military is aware of the dangers of this dam.

BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Storm across the Taiwan Strait

The 3 gorges dam is a military target for evry one of chinas rivals. Even USA suggests it as a prime target.

Thats what i said. China created a gigantic problem for itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Nihonjin1051 said:


> It was an ecological travesty from the very beginning. We can also go into specific engineering details, too.
> 
> (*I took several quantum mechanics , and mechanical engineering courses, lol*).


 
And that makes you a dam expert. 



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Nippon has a small body but a big dream to become the leadership of the so-called "Pan Yellow Union".
> 
> There is no such union if China is not the leader.


 Sort of like a more advance version of Vietnamese. Body of a midget, heart of a lion.


----------



## somsak

I hope that mongoloid race do not fight each other. 
As I said again and again, I hate wars. Wars massarce great number of people. Don't make war, make love.

If China and Japan goes war, the winners are every country that does not join in. The biggest winner is US.
Japan will be uninhabitable. China vast farm land uninhabitable. Please gives me some good answer why do you need that?
Both side population reduce 50%. Is it good for Mongoloid race?

How IJA was defeated during WW2? It was defeated by oil cutting. No matter how good your tech is, you are going to use oil for jet engine (Except that there is a secret electrical jet engine). If without US help fighting, sure japan cannot secure its energy line as oil tankers are slow and are easily tracked. China on the other hand is an oil producer. The war to cut each other energy line will fight at South China Sea and strate of Malaga. US has the edge at strate of Malaga to switch on or off the energy line required by China. China then need to get energy from Pakistan friend's Gwardar port and from Russia. Therefore, Japan cannot take a fight without US involve. This make sure that Japan will still ally with US for foreseeable future. Look who get the colony? The almighty US. my friend. Look who can derail China development and probably bankrupt her? The almighty US my friend.

I think every one here knows all of this. I just repeat it again.

NO WAR between 2 Great Mongoloid race nations.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Jlaw said:


> And that makes you a dam expert.
> 
> 
> Sort of like a more advance version of Vietnamese. Body of a midget, heart of a lion.



Nippon has the second rate of leadership and talent, that's why they are wannabe and always failed to build up their own empire.

They only learnt a fraction of China's wisdom in an amateurish way, and they got nuked twice at the end.

As for Annam, it is third rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Jlaw said:


> And that makes you a dam expert.
> 
> 
> .




*Dam *right.


----------



## boomslang

cnleio said:


> @....Maybe Chinese will help Japanese to kick American out from Japan islands first. :coffee:...




I WANT Japan to 'kick us out of Japan'. I hope they get strong so they can take care of themselves. And I seriously doubt Japan and China will 'team up', the way China has been dicking them over. Almost everyone in that area wants a piece of Chinas' @ss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

news-postseven website, East conflict will lead to Japanese vegetable prices increased by 10 times .

Reported that nearly 70 years has been living in a peaceful environment for the Japanese probably will not forget , even if the war occurred there in the East China Sea , will also have a huge impact on people’s lives , food, bear the brunt.

Japan ‘s food self-sufficiency rate to the latest statistics of 39 %, the rest to be imported from abroad, the species is heavily dependent on China , an expert on food Ogura is the line that many foods 100% dependent on China , the event of war , China banned the export of these foods, Japan temporarily difficult to find an alternative to the country , may eventually cause a high degree of reliance on market prices of vegetables increased by 10 times.

( Original title : Japanese media : Vegetable dependent on China -Japan conflict if the soaring price of vegetables )

Japanese media : such as the Sino-Japanese conflict Japanese vegetable prices will rise 10 -fold | EN NEWS 163

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Word press? That's not a legit website, but a blog post.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Word press? That's not a legit website, but a blog post.



Your country is not self-reliant on food consumption, it is a well-known fact.

Japan needs imports to keep itself fed | The Japan Times


----------



## Aepsilons

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Japan needs imports to keep itself fed | The Japan Times



Now this is a more credible source. This source doesn't say anything about prices rising to epic proportions as your first link. I suggest you post news information from credible sources in the future. 

Thanks.


----------



## kalu_miah

sahaliyan said:


> I'm afraid we are loosing Burma now,as far as I know,unlike Pakistan,Sri Lanka and Bangladesh,the Burmese don't like us,they think we support the junta,and they think we support the separatists in upper Burma(in fact,not that case,when Burma attacked Kokang,we don't do anything,and let them occupy Kokang,we cooperate with Wa state and other semi-independent groups in upper Burma because of the drug issue,not because we want to divide Burma,but the Burmese don't think so),and they think we loot their resources.Now,as the US cacel the sanction to Burma,and in near future,they will have democratic election,maybe they will in the US camp



Myanmar strategy is to keep a balance using the West and not to become too dependent on China. But being such a small nation, I think they have even less of a chance to escape from getting sucked into Chinese sphere of influence than Vietnam. Once China becomes interventionist, after reaching parity with the US in 15-20 years, then these small nations' internal matters should become China's business, just like US today have an interventionist presence in all the countries that are within its sphere of influence.

In diplomacy and foreign relations it helps to carry a big stick and speak softly. Myanmar Bamar/Burman ethnic group I heard is 50% or less of total population and the rest are either in a ceasefire or in an active war for autonomous status. So if the Bamar/Burman regime does not behave, it will not be too difficult to destabilize this fragile state.

From regional perspective all neighboring states would like to see peace and stability there, so there is more freedom of movement of goods which will help integrate the regional economy. Since independence in 1947, so far the majority population and govt. have failed to reach consensus with the ethnic minorities and as a result Myanmar is still in a state of internal war. This shows the incompetence and lack of wisdom for the Burman/Bamar military dominated govt. in solving their own internal problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

It is going to be interesting when Japan asks the US for a mothballed aircraft carrier to play "catch up" quickly.







Will they grab the USS Constellation before it gets dismantled...Abe speak up you are running out of time!! It isn't a Nimitz class and it's conventionally powered so you would probably get it...

June 14th, 2014
USS Constellation headed for Texas scrapyard | Fox News




While it may not be as big as a Nimitz...as you can see it is NOT a small ship!! You can even use it a massive helicopter carrier! There's over 50 planes on the deck in this pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Nippon has the second rate of leadership and talent, that's why they are wannabe and always failed to build up their own empire.
> 
> They only learnt a fraction of China's wisdom in an amateurish way, and they got nuked twice at the end.
> 
> As for Annam, it is third rate.



It sounds harsh, no offence to our Japanese friend @Nihonjin1051 , but you do have a point. A history of Japan's war in mainland:

Goguryeo–Yamato War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Baekje–Tang War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Japanese invasions of Korea (1592–98) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

After Meiji Restoration:
Ganghwa Island incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
First Sino-Japanese War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Russo-Japanese War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Siberian Intervention - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Japanese invasion of Manchuria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Second Sino-Japanese War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of wars involving Japan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Military history of Japan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Looks like Japan had a lucky streak between Meiji Restoration and WW II, I explain it in the following:
kalu_miah's new world order, a road map for the future | Page 8
"*(Historical Continuity hypothesis)*
Human societies or civilizations when they reach a certain size constantly adapt and reinvent themselves, due to internal reorganization and external influence. The longer a society is left intact without too much external interference, the more they can achieve a high degree of internal cohesion and as a result are able to adapt to changing circumstances more quickly and efficiently, as compared to a society that has been the victim of external aggression and forced transformation. In other words, relatively untouched societies retain some competitive edge over societies that were victims of invasion and brutal subjugation. There could be many reasons for this, but one of the most important one seems to be that societies take a certain amount of time to heal themselves of the damages from external forces to come to a steady state where the heirarchical pyramid structure of societies become well defined and whole society starts functioning as a organic whole with all parts playing their respective specialized roles. A good analogy is the body of higher animals whose body has organs for specialized functions. Although all cells start out as stem cells, eventually their functions and forms change to become part of a specialized organ, such as the central nervous system, the pancreas, the liver, the heart etc. Just as it takes time to evolve from single celled blue-green algae to complex reptiles, mammals, plants etc., societies also take time to evolve into a more efficient and complex unit, that has a competitive edge over other societies that did not have time or freedom from external influence to evolve....

According to the Historical Continuity hypothesis, since the established powers of the time were crushed under the Mongol hammer and only Western Europe and Japan was spared and remained standing, it is no surprise then that West Europeans soon were ascendant with Renaissance, Maritime supremacy and eventual colonization of the planet. Japan was isolationist through out this period. It was opened up by force by Admiral Perry around 1860's. It adapted Western technology in a few decades and became a world power. Soon it had the honour to beat Tzarist Russia, the first White nation ever to be beaten by non-whites and went on to colonize Korea, Manchuria and parts of Asia."

Because of this "*Historical Continuity*" factor, Japan (and Korea to a smaller extent) is a tremendous asset for whichever team they are in. As an island nation with high historic continuity, they are a highly regimented and adaptive nation that can provide training to most Asian mainland countries how to manage their country more efficiently. So under a wise leadership (read Chinese) they can bring benefit that is beyond measure. So while there is hostility now, I am hoping that China keeps the long term possibilities in mind and cooperates with Japan in economic front in many Asian regions and work towards integration of these regions. Both Japan and South Korea are military allies of the US, but China can still partner with these two nations to work on economic integration of these regions:
- EaEU (Eurasian Economic Union, former Soviet countries, except for the ones that join EU/NATO)
- ASEAN+Bangladesh+Sri Lanka
- West Asian Union (Turkey+Iran+Pakistan+Afghanistan+Shia 3rd of Iraq+Kurdish part of Iraq)

All of regions and nations in them have the potential, in the very long term, to become a part of future more expanded SCO:
Japan's ruling bloc approves larger military role | Page 13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobshouse

Holy crap. Has anybody ever been to Japan? Fruit veg is already silly expensive.
Oh well, Japan can just suck on a lollypop


----------



## Aepsilons

Bobshouse said:


> Holy crap. Has anybody ever been to Japan? Fruit veg is already silly expensive.
> Oh well, Japan can just suck on a lollypop



To be fair, the Japanese standard of living is also considerably higher than other countries in Asia and the world. So, what may be expensive to a person from say, China, it is not necessarily as expensive to Japan where the average per capita is significantly higher.


----------



## boomslang

Half the world is driving Japanese cars , not Chinese.


----------



## tranquilium

MarkusS said:


> This is wrong. If the dam is damaged and the water starts to rush through on hole, even on top of the construction, it will start to rip more material with it. That creates more water flow which will erode the dam even more till it is simply swept away. Thats the bad part about "gravity dams". It does in no way withstand a megaton explosion.
> 
> The dam is planned wrong from the beginning, Considering the fact that it is planned to create electricity and protect the lamd from floods, you can already see, that the entire construction is a failure. A dam can only create electricity or save from floods. Both together is impossible. To be able to hold back floods, the water level must be low. To create electricity, the water level must be high. A dam that holds a lake with high water level can not hold back floods. Which was seen as the last minor flood had the dam already on its limits...The basic fact that they try to do both things in one shows that the entire dam is flawed from the beginning. And if it is flawed on such basic levels already, then i dont want to know, what hides inside.



This is my third time explaining it and hopefully the last. It is a *gravity dam*! As in, it is self-reinforcing and continue to function regardless of any damage occurring to other sections of the dam, thus only megaton level damage will actually damage it, let alone destroy it, aka you need thermonuclear capacity as well as the ability to penetrate one of the toughest air defense in the world to do it. Since several of you obviously didn't bother to check the item, let me link a easy to read explanation for you.
Gravity dam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I don't get why random internet posters always get the idea that they are somehow smarter than a nation of engineers. Gee, they spent two decades planning the thing and you expect them to forget to take things like attack and sabotage into account?


----------



## terranMarine

Bobshouse said:


> Holy crap. Has anybody ever been to Japan? Fruit veg is already silly expensive.
> Oh well, Japan can just suck on a lollypop



It is ridiculous expensive, i certainly doubt the average Japanese will frequently buy those expensive fruits.
$856 for square watermelon you can't even eat?


----------



## makky lozano

China's government and media launched a broadside Wednesday against Japan's move to loosen the bonds on its powerful military, casting it as a threat to Asian security.

The criticism came one day after Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe said his cabinet had formally endorsed a reinterpretation of a constitutional clause banning the use of armed force except in very narrowly-defined circumstances.

"We urge Japan to follow its path of peaceful development and be prudent in handling relevant issues, honestly respect the legitimate security concerns of Asian countries and refrain from doing anything which may jeopardise regional peace and stability," said Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Hong Lei.

Beijing had expressed its concern to Tokyo "on many occasions" over the rule change, he added. "We ask Japan not to infringe on China's sovereignty and security interests."

China's state-run media used significantly stronger language in denouncing the move.

"The Japanese government is eager to break through the post-war system," wrote the ruling Communist Party's flagship People's Daily newspaper in an editorial penned under the name "Zhong Sheng", a homophone for "Voice of China".

It called the Abe government's move "a dangerous signal, as well as a wake-up call".

In a commentary late Tuesday, China's official Xinhua news agency challenged Tokyo with a question: "Is China on your military agenda?"

"Japan has a history of making sneaky attacks, as it did in launching wars with China, Russia and the United States in the recent 100 years," Xinhua wrote. "Now, Japan, with greater freedom to use military force, is making the world more worried."

China, home to the world's largest military, far outnumbers rival Japan in manpower, ships, aircraft and defence spending.

China's official defence budget last year came to $119.5 billion, while according to the International Institute for Strategic Studies' Military Balance 2014 report, released in February, Japan's total was $51 billion.

Tokyo and Beijing have long been at odds over islands in the East China Sea, and Beijing has argued that a reinterpretation of Japan's pacifist constitution could open the door to remilitarisation of a country it considers insufficiently penitent for its actions in World War II.

The state-run China Daily newspaper wrote that "the recalcitrant attempts by Japanese politicians, including Abe, to rewrite history and their country's unseemly record in World War II are reminders that Japan doesn't deserve being treated as a normal country".

China's nationalistic Global Times, which is close to the ruling Communist Party, ran a cartoon on Wednesday depicting Abe as the American action hero Rambo, with a Japanese flag bandanna tied around his forehead and wielding a large machine gun.

"Both Tokyo and Washington wish to see more disturbances in Asia, as the US hopes it will hinder China's rise and Japan wants to seek opportunities to realise its rise both politically and militarily," the paper wrote.

"China needs to expose the Japanese rightists' evil intent."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

DT1010 said:


> facebook of japan coast guard



I think that's navy, not coastguard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*China Criticizes Japan's Move To Expand Military Role*

*BEIJING* — China’s government and media launched a broadside Wednesday against Japan’s move to loosen the bonds on its powerful military, casting it as a threat to Asian security.

The criticism came one day after Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe said his cabinet had formally endorsed a reinterpretation of a constitutional clause banning the use of armed force except in very narrowly-defined circumstances.

“We urge Japan to follow its path of peaceful development and be prudent in handling relevant issues, honestly respect the legitimate security concerns of Asian countries and refrain from doing anything which may jeopardize regional peace and stability,” said Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Hong Lei.

Beijing had expressed its concern to Tokyo “on many occasions” over the rule change, he added. “We ask Japan not to infringe on China’s sovereignty and security interests.”

China’s state-run media used significantly stronger language in denouncing the move.

“The Japanese government is eager to break through the post-war system,” wrote the ruling Communist Party’s flagship People’s Daily newspaper in an editorial penned under the name “Zhong Sheng,” a homophone for “Voice of China.”

It called the Abe government’s move “a dangerous signal, as well as a wake-up call.”

In a commentary late Tuesday, China’s official Xinhua news agency challenged Tokyo with a question: “Is China on your military agenda?”

“Japan has a history of making sneaky attacks, as it did in launching wars with China, Russia and the United States in the recent 100 years,” Xinhua wrote. “Now, Japan, with greater freedom to use military force, is making the world more worried.”

China, home to the world’s largest military, far outnumbers rival Japan in manpower, ships, aircraft and defense spending.

China’s official defense budget last year came to $119.5 billion, while according to the International Institute for Strategic Studies’ Military Balance 2014 report, released in February, Japan’s total was $51 billion.

Tokyo and Beijing have long been at odds over islands in the East China Sea, and Beijing has argued that a reinterpretation of Japan’s pacifist constitution could open the door to re-militarization of a country it considers insufficiently penitent for its actions in World War II.

The state-run China Daily newspaper wrote that “the recalcitrant attempts by Japanese politicians, including Abe, to rewrite history and their country’s unseemly record in World War II are reminders that Japan doesn’t deserve being treated as a normal country”.

China’s nationalistic Global Times, which is close to the ruling Communist Party, ran a cartoon on Wednesday depicting Abe as the American movie action hero Rambo, with a Japanese flag bandanna tied around his forehead and wielding a large machine gun.

“Both Tokyo and Washington wish to see more disturbances in Asia, as the US hopes it will hinder China’s rise and Japan wants to seek opportunities to realize its rise both politically and militarily,” the paper wrote.

_*“China needs to expose the Japanese rightists’ evil intent.”*_



_*China Criticizes Japan's Move To Expand Military Role | Defense News | defensenews.com*_









_*------------*_


*My reaction: *


----------



## Aepsilons

*US-Japanese force would defeat PLA in Diaoyutai clash: media*











Japanese media outlets continue to report that the People's Liberation Army would be defeated if the United States fought alongside Japan in a conflict over the disputed Diaoyutai islands (Senkaku to Japan, Diaoyu to China) in the East China Sea, according to Huanqiu, the website of China's nationalistic tabloid Global Times.

Under Tokyo's new National Defense Program Guidelines, an amphibious fighting unit consisting of 3,000 soldiers will be created to defend the contested islands, currently under Japan's administration, from a potential Chinese invasion.

Tokyo has also purchased 52 AAV7 amphibious assault vehicles as well as the V-22 Osprey tiltrotor aircraft from the United States for the amphibious fighting unit. However, Japan alone is not enough to defeat China if conflict were to break out.

Japanese media, Huanqiu said, claims that Beijing would likely deploy the PLA Navy's three major fleets — the East Sea Fleet, North Sea Fleet and South Sea Fleet — to blockade the islands and Tokyo will eventually need US assistance to overcome China.

If Washington were to intervene, major Chinese sea ports such as Shanghai, Hong Kong and Dalian would be blocked by attack submarines of the United States Navy.

With US support, Japan would also deploy its Escort Flotilla 2 based in Sasebo and Escort Flotilla 4 based in Kure, which are equipped with Kongo-class guided-missile destroyers capable of competing against the PLA naval fleet in East China Sea.

The Liaoning, China's first aircraft carrier, would also be challenged by several Soryu-class and Oyashio-class submarines that patrol the disputed waters, as the Chinese carrier is still unable to launch fighters carrying missiles and munitions from its flight deck without a catapult.


US-Japanese force would defeat PLA in Diaoyutai clash: media｜Politics｜News｜WantChinaTimes.com


@OCguy , @boomslang , @Peter C , @LeveragedBuyout , your reaction / view ?


----------



## MarkusS

tranquilium said:


> This is my third time explaining it and hopefully the last. It is a *gravity dam*! As in, it is self-reinforcing and continue to function regardless of any damage occurring to other sections of the dam, thus only megaton level damage will actually damage it, let alone destroy it, aka you need thermonuclear capacity as well as the ability to penetrate one of the toughest air defense in the world to do it. Since several of you obviously didn't bother to check the item, let me link a easy to read explanation for you.
> Gravity dam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I don't get why random internet posters always get the idea that they are somehow smarter than a nation of engineers. Gee, they spent two decades planning the thing and you expect them to forget to take things like attack and sabotage into account?



The USA list it as the prime target. Your bla bla is dismissed. Beside that i dont see China as a nation of engineers. I see a nation of corrupted government officials who implement any crazy pipedream that Mao had while smoking crack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

MarkusS said:


> The USA list it as the prime target. Your bla bla is dismissed. Beside that i dont see China as a nation of engineers. I see a nation of corrupted government officials who implement any crazy pipedream that Mao had while smoking crack.



They do have a historical precedent of not taking into consideration the limitations of ecological stress. The effects of uncontrolled and unregulated industrialization has led to to the eutrophication of their major riverine beds, lakes, ponds. And the issue of desertification is also an issue that poses as a current problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

MarkusS said:


> The USA list it as the prime target. Your bla bla is dismissed. Beside that i dont see China as a nation of engineers. I see a nation of corrupted government officials who implement any crazy pipedream that Mao had while smoking crack.



*Environmental Risks of the Three Gorges Dam*
Environmental experts cite not one, but several potential catastrophes that could occur in the wake of the dam's construction.

*Pollution*. As it fills, the enormous reservoir will submerge 13 cities, 140 towns and 1,350 villages [source: International Rivers]. Homes, factories, mines and waste dumps will all end up underwater, along with their contents, which likely include toxic chemicals. Add to that the estimated 1.35 billion tons (1.25 billion metric tons) of sewage already being dumped in the river each year, which will have nowhere to go but into the reservoir -- a major source of drinking water for the region [source: China Three Gorges Project]. Putting a dam on the Yangtze will slow its flow from 13 feet (4 meters) per second to 1 foot (0.3 meters) per second, which means pollutants will float lazily in the river instead of being flushed quickly out to sea [source: Kuhn]. In a country where more than half of the major waterways are polluted to the point of being unsafe for drinking, polluted water is a big concern.

*Earthquakes*. Three Gorges Dam sits on two major fault lines -- Jiuwanxi and Zigui-Badong. Geologists fear that rapid changes in water pressure when the reservoir levels are changed during flood season could activate already shaky ground and trigger an earthquake (a phenomenon known as *reservoir-induced seismicity*). In the seven months following the 2006 increase in water level, geologists recorded 822 tremors around the reservoir [source: Hvistendahl].

*Landslides and mudslides*. The raising and lowering of the water level in the reservoir also destabilizes the land around it. Water seeps into the soil in the cliffs surrounding the reservoir, causing enough erosion to make the ground slip. The shore of Three Gorges reservoir has already collapsed in more than 90 places [source: Macartney]. Villagers in the area have reported mudslides and cracks appearing in their backyards. In 2003, 700 million cubic feet (20 million cubic meters) of rock slid into the Qinggan River just a couple of miles from where it flows into the Yangtze. The rockslide spawned 65-foot (20-meter) waves that killed 14 people [source: Hvistendahl].

*Changes in the weather*. The alteration in water flow from the dam is so significant that scientists are saying it's actually changing the weather in the area. Researchers at NASA discovered that Three Gorges was creating a sort of *lake effect*, decreasing rainfall in the area around it, while increasing rainfall in the surrounding mountains. In areas where rainfall increased, temperatures dropped by an average of 1.2 degrees Fahrenheit (less than 1 degree Celsius) because cloud cover limited the amount of sunlight reaching the ground. NASA scientists say these temperature fluctuations could become even more dramatic when the dam becomes fully functional in 2009 [source: NASA].

*Drought*. Ironically, just as the Three Gorges project seeks to prevent flooding, it's causing drought by reducing water levels in the Yangtze River. In 2008, the China Daily newspaper reported that the river had hit its lowest level in 142 years [source: Reuters]. That precipitous drop in water level stranded ships and led to water shortages in central and eastern China, including in Shanghai, China's largest city.

*Lost species*. The dam will flood some animal and plant habitats, while leaving others high and dry. Pollution in the water will make it impossible for many fish to survive. Three Gorges threatens more than 400 plant species, including the Chinese dove tree and dawn redwood, as well as a number of fish and the rare Baiji dolphin.

*Historic relics*. The reservoir will inundate ancient villages, temples and burial grounds, destroying thousands of years' worth of irreplaceable history. Archaeologists and historians say almost 1,300 important historical sites will be submerged, including the 4,000-year-old homeland of the ancient Ba people [source: Kennedy].


*Dire Warnings of the Three Gorges Dam*
Human rights activists, scientists and environmentalists have been voicing serious concerns about Three Gorges since plans were approved in the early 1990s. Even Chinese Premier Zhu Rongji issued a dire warning when he toured the dam site in 1999, saying, "The responsibility on your shoulders is heavier than a mountain. Any carelessness or negligence will bring disaster to our future generations and cause irretrievable losses" [source: Kennedy]. Chinese journalist Dai Qing has been one of the most outspoken critics of Three Gorges. She once called the project "The most environmentally and socially destructive project in the world" [source: Kennedy]. In 1989, Qing spent 10 months in prison for her views.

For many years the Chinese government hailed the virtues of the project and downplayed any harm it might cause. Then, in a September 2007 meeting in the city of Wuhan, the government's tune seemed to change. Officials warned of the project's "hidden dangers," and said it had the potential to cause a "huge disaster […] if steps are not taken promptly" [source: Yang].

The Chinese government is taking steps -- to the tune of billions of dollars -- to make the dam and reservoir safer. It's spending $3.2 billion on water treatment projects, and another $1.6 billion on fortifying the reservoir banks to prevent landslides [sources: China Environmental News Digest and International Rivers]. It's finding new spawning areas for threatened fish species, and it moved many ancient relics before they ended up underwater.

However, despite serious concerns about its safety, the Three Gorges Dam project continues. Not only is it proceeding, but there are also plans under way to create 12 more hydropower facilities on the middle and upper Yangtze. The Chinese government is also looking to replicate the Three Gorges model elsewhere, with 13 dams planned for the Nu River and eight dams on the Lancang (Upper Mekong) River, all in an effort to increase the country's hydropower capacity to 300 gigawatts (300 million kilowatts) by 2020 [source: Yardley]. These dams could potentially displace thousands more people, and cause ecological nightmares of their own.





HowStuffWorks "Environmental Risks of the Three Gorges Dam"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

boomslang said:


> I WANT Japan to 'kick us out of Japan'. I hope they get strong so they can take care of themselves. And I seriously doubt Japan and China will 'team up', the way China has been dicking them over. Almost everyone in that area wants a piece of Chinas' @ss.


Yes they will, without China helps Japanese still will kick American.

@boomslang, u lack history before WWII.
They didn't forget twice nukes coz Nagasaki and Hiroshima city held nuclear explosion commemoration each year. They didn't forget Royal Navy fleet coz just American bury their dreams in Pacific Ocean. *Without ur American maybe Japan had unified Asia in WWII and wouldn't lose Manchu & Korean peninsula & TaiWan where Japanese took lands before 1941.* After WWII Pacific War lost, the Japan lose all lands and interests in Asia and Pacific Ocean, for Japanese a biggest stumbling block is the America, if the sun wanna rising again they must get rid of American.

Almost everyone in this planet wanna a piece of America's @ss and U.S down too. Without American disturb, everyone has the chance to come ture their dreams including the Japan. And ur stupid just grow up another Taliban again.


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> Yes they will, without China helps Japanese still will kick American.
> 
> They didn't forget twice nukes coz Nagasaki and Hiroshima city held nuclear explosion commemoration each year. They didn't forget Royal Navy fleet coz just American bury their dreams in Pacific Ocean. Without ur American maybe Japan had unified Asia in WWII and wouldn't lose Manchu & Korean peninsula & TaiWan where Japanese took lands before 1941. After WWII Pacific War lost, the Japan lose all lands and interests in Asia and Pacific Ocean, for Japanese a biggest stumbling block is the America, if the sun wanna rising again they must get rid of American.
> 
> Almost everyone in this planet wanna a piece of America's @ss and U.S down too. Without American disturb, everyone has the chance to come ture their dreams. And ur stupid just grow up another Taliban again.




Calm down, don't let your emotions get the best of you , dear friend @cnleio . 

Now, let's discuss with reason and calmness, and not on emotional volatility. Japan and the United States are partners for peace , stability, and have complementary designs in the maintenance of the status quo in Asia-Pacific. Japan's desire to have a more active contribution for regional stability reflects the ever-changing situation in our borders. There are a plethora of regional developments that have raised the interests of: 1) Japan, 2) United States, 3) ASEAN, 4) South Korea, 5) PRC, 6) EU, et al. Due to the sensitive developments in the South China Sea, and the sensitive issues involving the Sea of Japan , Japan has impressed onto itself and onto the world that it must have an active role , and move from its former isolationist / pacifist military policy. 

I trust that the developments will only ensure the continuity of Japan and China's 1978 Treaty of Peace and Friendship, which will ensure that no one power will exercise hegemony in Asia-Pacific. AND i am quite positive that our partners in Beijing will abide and work with Tokyo in the procurement and maintenance of our very vibrant relationship. 



I remain,
@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Calm down, don't let your emotions get the best of you , dear friend @cnleio .
> 
> Now, let's discuss with reason and calmness, and not on emotional volatility. Japan and the United States are partners for peace , stability, and have complementary designs in the maintenance of the status quo in Asia-Pacific. Japan's desire to have a more active contribution for regional stability reflects the ever-changing situation in our borders. There are a plethora of regional developments that have raised the interests of: 1) Japan, 2) United States, 3) ASEAN, 4) South Korea, 5) PRC, 6) EU, et al. Due to the sensitive developments in the South China Sea, and the sensitive issues involving the Sea of Japan , Japan has impressed onto itself and onto the world that it must have an active role , and move from its former isolationist / pacifist military policy.
> 
> I trust that the developments will only ensure the continuity of Japan and China's 1978 Treaty of Peace and Friendship, which will ensure that no one power will exercise hegemony in Asia-Pacific. AND i am quite positive that our partners in Beijing will abide and work with Tokyo in the procurement and maintenance of our very vibrant relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> I remain,
> @Nihonjin1051


I only believe, future if Japan government has a great leader like Tokugawa Ieyasu, he must select China as the best friend not America. It just repeat the history of Oda Nobunaga vs Imagawa Yoshimoto, after China the Japan will be N.o1.


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> I only believe, future if Japan government has a great leader like Tokugawa Ieyasu, he must select China as the best friend not America. It just repeat the history Oda Nobunaga and Imagawa Yoshimoto, after China the Japan will be N.o1.



My friend, if you refer to post #651, that news article was from the Chinese news website, and it illustrates the over emotionality of your side. This should not be so. As for Japan and China; I'm looking for the normalization of our relations. So long as both of us uphold our agreements as in the 1978 Treaty of Peace and Friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

@Nihonjin1051 I have a question, as far as u knew what's opinion of most Japanese ppl whether Japanese wanna American and their foreign military bases leave Japan ?


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> @Nihonjin1051 I have a question, as far as u knew what's opinion of most Japanese ppl whether Japanese wanna American and their foreign military bases leave Japan ?



Its a very complex situation, my friend. We cherish America and view American as a vibrant partner and strategic ally. There are segments of Japanese population that want the United States military and bases out and view them as remnants of the allied occupation. There are also a healthy mix that view the United States' presence in Japan as a necessity to keep the region stabilized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

@nihojin500 , i have a question too , are you christian?


----------



## Aepsilons

@cnleio 

Honestly, what do the average Chinese feel about Japan and Japanese Self Defense Force? Thanks.


----------



## somsak

hehehe Japanese friends, we both allied in ww2. We both lost ww2. We both used to have allied occupation. Now Thailand has no more US bases in our land. Thanx for Vietnamese brave friend in the past. And thanx for.our royal smart political move. Im sorry Japan still have occupation force on their lands. Eh? Ryokyu Japanese land?


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @cnleio
> 
> Honestly, what do the average Chinese feel about Japan and Japanese Self Defense Force? Thanks.


In generally Chinese think Japan is better than China, specially ppl's cultivation.

Japanese Self Defense Force is OKay, the only thing Chinese afaid it that's whether Japan military force will become a aggressive force like WWII, we admit in WWII Japan force bring great damages to China and still Chinese dislike the dark history. Now Abe government had change Japan constitution and allow JSDF fire overseas, a big change. I think Abe also wanna step in TaiWan case, it will be a conflict with Chinese core benefit. When Chinese and Japanese respect each other, we r friends.

Japan Navy warships more and better than PLAN, coz last decades China invest few funds into Navy development but Chinese is closing the gap. Japan Airforce fighters less than PLAAF, now have 600+ 4-gen fighters. Japan Army less than PLA Army, there'r too many Chinese.

Average Chinese just feel under American power and pressure, the Japan cann't change current situation just as a gatekeeper for American in East-Asia to stop China development. I just think Japan and China should cooperate to change anything and into Pacific Ocean together, East China Sea is too small.

World N.o2 and World No.3 economices should unite, the new N.o1 will be in East-Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

somsak said:


> hehehe Japanese friends, we both allied in ww2. We both lost ww2. We both used to have allied occupation. Now Thailand has no more US bases in our land. Thanx for Vietnamese brave friend in the past. And thanx for.our royal smart political move. Im sorry Japan still have occupation force on their lands. Eh? Ryokyu Japanese land?




Objectively speaking, the Japanese Empire requested the access of Thailand to move Imperial soldiers through its territory so it could march onto Malaya and Singapore. Due to the problems Thailand gave the Japanese Empire in access, Japan initiated the invasion of Thailand, striking Thailand in 8 areas at once: 1) Phibulsonggram, 2) Samut Prakan, 3) Khri Kan, 4) Chumphon, 5) Surat Thani, 6) Nakhon Si Thamarat, 7) Songkhla and 8) Pattani.

Due to the overwhelming firepower of the Imperial Japanese Army, Thailand declared a ceasefire within hours of the invasion. The results of our victory terms were:

A) Thailand would become a military ally with Japanese Empire
A2) Thailand would provide transportation and supplies for the Imperial Army
B) Thailand would declare war on the allies

The Thais were wise; better to acquiesce to a ceasefire and swallow military occupation / alliance by Japan than for the Imperial Army to reign in a thorough invasion of Thailand. Which would have happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somsak

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Objectively speaking, the Japanese Empire requested the access of Thailand to move Imperial soldiers through its territory so it could march onto Malaya and Singapore. Due to the problems Thailand gave the Japanese Empire in access, Japan initiated the invasion of Thailand, striking Thailand in 8 areas at once: 1) Phibulsonggram, 2) Samut Prakan, 3) Khri Kan, 4) Chumphon, 5) Surat Thani, 6) Nakhon Si Thamarat, 7) Songkhla and 8) Pattani.
> 
> Due to the overwhelming firepower of the Imperial Japanese Army, Thailand declared a ceasefire within hours of the invasion. The results of our victory terms were:
> 
> A) Thailand would become a military ally with Japanese Empire
> A2) Thailand would provide transportation and supplies for the Imperial Army
> B) Thailand would declare war on the allies
> 
> The Thais were wise; better to acquiesce to a ceasefire and swallow military occupation / alliance by Japan than for the Imperial Army to reign in a thorough invasion of Thailand. Which would have happened.



Correct. Im glad Thai leaders at that time were wise.
"Therefore, Thailand declared war to Allies because of Japan's will. This is because we were occupied by Japanese forece."
^
^--- Agree? If so we are all gree. You can read the bottom, otherwise skip it.


Do you see the today? I will rephase the above sentence
"Therefore, Japan foreign policy is in accordance to US will. This is because Japan is occupied by US force".
Could I say the above sentence is "The most probable explanation"?


----------



## Aepsilons

somsak said:


> Correct. Im glad Thai leaders at that time were wise.
> "Therefore, Thailand declared war to Allies because of Japan's will. This is because we were occupied by Japanese forece."
> ^
> ^--- Agree? If so we are all gree. You can read the bottom, otherwise skip it.
> 
> 
> Do you see the today? I will rephase the above sentence
> "Therefore, Japan foreign policy is in accordance to US will. This is because Japan is occupied by US force".
> Could I say the above sentence is "The most probable explanation"?



Your correlation between the relationship of the Japanese Empire and Kingdom of Thailand with the current strategic relationship between Japan and the United States is incorrect because of the following reasons:

1) Japan was in a state of war with Thailand. Thailand's acquiescence to the terms of surrender was to ensure Thailand's survival as an independent entity or else -- be militarily conquered by the Japanese Empire. Thailand's declaration of War to the Allies was mere political posturing on the government led by Plaek Phibunsongkhram. In actuality, Thailand's contribution to the military front was nill.

2) Japan's foreign policy is influenced by multiple factors , namely :
a) maintenance of agreements between China and Japan as set by the 1978 Treaty of Peace and Friendship (which was against American and Soviet wishes).
b) the status of the freedom of navigation
c) sensitive issues that regards to hegemony ; which directly is related to the 1978 TOPF.

I would even deign to say that Japan has, on its own accord, had supported an isolationist foreign policy in the past because of our relative satisfaction of regional harmony. It has only been recently that the tense situations in Asia-Pacific has been due to actions of certain powers to pursue hegemony. This, according to Japan's calculus, is contrary to the terms of agreement of the 1978 TOPF. Japanese foreign policy has shown Japan's will and readiness to implement course of action that is even contradictory to US interests. We signed the 1978 TOPF despite US' protestations. We are currently building dialogue with NK and looking to trade ties, contrary to US interests.

Futhermore, Japan has the capability and capacity to defend itself and to project power. We are not in a state of war with the United States and are thus not impressed by the United States ; but are operating through our own Constitution and independent initiatives. Thailand, on the other hand, during its military alliance with Japanese Empire from 1941 to 1945 was compelled to sign it because if Thailand did not agree, then Japan would have most probably taken Bangkok by force and the entire Thai Armed Forces would have been extinguished, as what Japanese Imperial Army had done to British Royal Army in Singapore (over 100,000), and to the American Army in the Philippines (over 110,000), and the Allied Fleet in the Java Sea, which was annhilated by the IJN in 1942.


So, i must impress upon you @somsak , that there was a significant dichotomy.


Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somsak

Dear Nihonjin,

Thai people really feel good about Japan and have no historical ill-will. You may travel to Thailand and you will know that.
As history/geopolitical study, we must accept the fact or deed, historical or present.

I will show you my thought.

Since all human kind history, foriegn army on your land only means one thing: You are their colony/protectorates.
When Siam rules Cambodia, Siamese occupation force was stationed at 2 Cambodia's Siam immidiate province.
When Qing country rules China, Qing occupation force was stationed inside China heart land.
When Japan rules Manchukuo, IJA occupation force was stationed inside the newly established country of Manchukuo.
.. The list goes on.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Your correlation between the relationship of the Japanese Empire and Kingdom of Thailand with the current strategic relationship between Japan and the United States is incorrect because of the following reasons:
> 
> 1) Japan was in a state of war with Thailand. Thailand's acquiescence to the terms of surrender was to ensure Thailand's survival as an independent entity or else -- be militarily conquered by the Japanese Empire. Thailand's declaration of War to the Allies was mere political posturing on the government led by Plaek Phibunsongkhram. In actuality, Thailand's contribution to the military front was nill.


Thank you for your quotation. I acknowledge our past inferior to Japan. Here your quotation fits nicely with what Japan current situation is.
Japanese Okinawa was occupied by USA during state of War with Japan. Japan's acquiescence to the terms of surrender was to ensure Japan's survival as an independent entity or else -- be militarily conquered by the US Empire.

It's as easy as that. Your love of motherland, a good thing, is blinding you from real clear world.

I see you list many thing Japan did against US will. You said some part of japanese population want to drive US bases out or Japanese soil. Why cannot your government satisfy those people?

During one of political termoil in the past, Thai people, my father generation, had driven out US bases on Thai soil. Great thanx to North Vietnamese friends.


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> In generally Chinese think Japan is better than China, specially ppl's cultivation.



Thank you, I do believe that the people in China will benefit under a healthy and economically vibrant China. Definitely, there are some issues in China such as freedom of expression. Aside from this, in my personal opinion, I think that China is lucky to have a population that, more or less, abide's by their Government's decision.




cnleio said:


> Japanese Self Defense Force is OKay, the only thing Chinese afaid it that's whether Japan military force will become a aggressive force like WWII, we admit in WWII Japan force bring great damages to China and still Chinese dislike the dark history. Now Abe government had change Japan constitution and allow JSDF fire overseas, a big change. I think Abe also wanna step in TaiWan case, it will be a conflict with Chinese core benefit. When Chinese and Japanese respect each other, we r friends.



I can empathize with the feeling of uneasiness, given our countries' history. If both our countries honor and respect the 1978 Treaty of Friendship and Peace, then I don't see any reason why there should be any reason to think our two countries will clash. I personally empathize with you with the situation of Taiwan, and I'm sure Mainlanders consider kinship and a strong cultural bond with Taiwan. We Japanese, too, have fondness for Taiwan and both Taiwanese and Japanese people have a very strong and dynamic relationship. I think that both Japan and PRC agree that there should be continued development of Taiwan, and continued prosperity for Taiwanese , Chinese and Japanese.



cnleio said:


> Japan Navy warships more and better than PLAN, coz last decades China invest few funds into Navy development but Chinese is closing the gap. Japan Airforce fighters less than PLAAF, now have 600+ 4-gen fighters. Japan Army less than PLA Army, there'r too many Chinese.



Indeed, the PLA , PLAN and PLAAF has awesome power and projection capability. May it be used for peaceful purposes and to build confidence and trust from your neighbors, including Japan.





cnleio said:


> I just think Japan and China should cooperate to change anything and into Pacific Ocean together, East China Sea is too small.



I agree, absolutely. There is much opportunity for our people to work with each other. 

A cooperative Japan and China will lead to regional harmony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

cnleio said:


> Yes they will, without China helps Japanese still will kick American.
> 
> @boomslang, u lack history before WWII.
> They didn't forget twice nukes coz Nagasaki and Hiroshima city held nuclear explosion commemoration each year. They didn't forget Royal Navy fleet coz just American bury their dreams in Pacific Ocean. *Without ur American maybe Japan had unified Asia in WWII and wouldn't lose Manchu & Korean peninsula & TaiWan where Japanese took lands before 1941.* After WWII Pacific War lost, the Japan lose all lands and interests in Asia and Pacific Ocean, for Japanese a biggest stumbling block is the America, if the sun wanna rising again they must get rid of American.
> 
> Almost everyone in this planet wanna a piece of America's @ss and U.S down too. Without American disturb, everyone has the chance to come ture their dreams including the Japan. And ur stupid just grow up another Taliban again.



We in europ dont want see USA go down. why should we.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tranquilium

MarkusS said:


> The USA list it as the prime target. Your bla bla is dismissed. Beside that i dont see China as a nation of engineers. I see a nation of corrupted government officials who implement any crazy pipedream that Mao had while smoking crack.



Tell me, where did you find the information "The USA list it as the prime target"? I would like to see proof on that. Here is a hint. In nuclear exchange, the primary target is always the other country's nuclear stockpile. Secondary targets will be command and production centers with large population. A dam that is made of solid concrete construct that require a large number of your nuclear stockpile just to reach, let alone destroy that will not even affect the immediate response capacity of the opponent is hardly "primary target" material.

Also, USA, just like China, is a ICBM capable nation. Your tag is listed as Italy and Germany. Your support is listed as Japanese and Vietnam. None of these nations even have a fission bomb, let alone a thermonuclear weapon delivered by ICBM.


----------



## boomslang

cnleio said:


> .... *Without ur American maybe Japan had unified Asia in WWII and wouldn't lose Manchu & Korean peninsula & TaiWan*....



Was China in the 'unifying' mood when Japan was corn holing Nanking ? Your quote is the most stupid quote I've seen in a long time. Hey, maybe ISIS will 'unify' the whole Middle East ? Wouldn't THAT be cool ? (Note to Mods : Along with the 'finger' emoticon, we REALLY need an 'a-hole' emoticon.)



MarkusS said:


> We in europ dont want see USA go down. why should we.



Look at his post on how Japan would have 'unified' Asia during WWII. You're NOT dealing with a rocket scientist, Markus. Is it wrong to goof on these kind of people ? NAAAAAHHHHH !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somsak

boomslang said:


> Was China in the 'unifying' mood when Japan was corn holing Nanking ? Your quote is the most stupid quote I've seen in a long time. Hey, maybe ISIS will 'unify' the whole Middle East ? Wouldn't THAT be cool ? (Note to Mods : Along with the 'finger' emoticon, we REALLY need an 'a-hole' emoticon.)
> 
> 
> 
> Look at his post on how Japan would have 'unified' Asia during WWII. You're NOT dealing with a rocket scientist, Markus. Is it wrong to goof on these kind of people ? NAAAAAHHHHH !!!!!


 

Smart!  Devide and Rule words for Asia people!


----------



## MarkusS

tranquilium said:


> Tell me, where did you find the information "The USA list it as the prime target"? I would like to see proof on that. Here is a hint. In nuclear exchange, the primary target is always the other country's nuclear stockpile. Secondary targets will be command and production centers with large population. A dam that is made of solid concrete construct that require a large number of your nuclear stockpile just to reach, let alone destroy that will not even affect the immediate response capacity of the opponent is hardly "primary target" material.
> 
> Also, USA, just like China, is a ICBM capable nation. Your tag is listed as Italy and Germany. Your support is listed as Japanese and Vietnam. None of these nations even have a fission bomb, let alone a thermonuclear weapon delivered by ICBM.



The USA advices Taiwan to attack the 3 gorges dam in case that China attacks Taiwan. 

BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Storm across the Taiwan Strait

That way even Taiwan is able to simply end China in a pretty easy way. You dont need a nuclear weapon to destroy his dam. Its pretty easy. A small group can even achieve it with simply blowing the flood gates up.


And i see this as legit target too. Face reality, evry industrialized nation is able to destroy this dam. Its no match for germany or italy or japan. Vietnam i'm not so sure. My sampathy for china is very low.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Misawa Launches First Global Hawk*


*




*


The RQ-4 Global Hawk made its first operational flight out of Misawa Air Base on June 6.
The flight marked two milestones: the first time an RQ-4 mission has flown out of Japan, and the first operational mission flown out of a jointly-used civilian and military airfield.

According to detachment officials, combining and coordinating civilian Japanese airline traffic with military entities typically isn't done. "It's important because it proves that remotely piloted aircraft and manned aircraft can operate on the same airfield together despite their variety of missions or purpose."

The Global Hawk's ability to fly in adverse weather conditions was spotlighted, taking off in minimum runway visibility and maximum cloud coverage.

In fact, all prior scheduled flights were canceled during that day due to severe inclement weather, letting the Global Hawk roam the skies uninhibited.

"Weather conditions like we experienced June 6 would have normally canceled all airfield flying," said Master Sgt. Michael Adcock, 35th Operations Support Squadron weather flight chief. "Heavy fog conditions were present above the airfield which would significantly impact flying, but the Global Hawk successfully operated in these adverse conditions."

With the 35th Fighter Wing's weather flight providing expert assistance to the Global Hawk team, the RQ-4 is able to takeoff efficiently, even in the worst weather.

"We have members of the weather flight work with us in person to advise us with real-time forecasts and weather patterns," said the Detachment 1 commander. "They're absolutely critical to our mission."

The RQ-4 Global Hawk uses technology like radio altimeters and global positioning satellites, allowing the RPA to "sense" when it's aligned with the runway and when to engage its brakes when landing.

"That's the advantage of the RQ-4's automated taking off and landing; the weather visibility isn't really necessary," said the Director of Operations for Detachment 1. "We don't need to see in order to land or takeoff."

Extensive coordination was made between the Global Hawk team and the Japanese government prior to coming to Misawa. Agreements with the Japanese Air Self Defense Force's air traffic control team at Misawa were ironed out, allowing the RQ-4 to fly within the local airspace.

"There was a lot of planning that went into the early agreement stages," said the director of operations. "Once we came to an understanding and the letters of agreement were in place, going out and flying became a simple matter."

With the RQ-4 Global Hawk poised to stay at Misawa throughout the summer season, future missions and exercises are expected, further strengthening the relationship between the U.S. military and Japan.

"With our team operating here for the foreseeable future, it's going to allow for positive interoperability with the JASDF," said the Detachment 1 commander. "I think that's a good step in the right direction for a long term partnership."


Misawa Launches First Global Hawk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Japan Loosens Guidelines for Defensive Operations*
*Ban Put in Place After World War II*
_Jul. 1, 2014 -_
_By PAUL KALLENDER-UMEZU_

TOKYO— Following an extraordinary meeting Tuesday, the Cabinet of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe approved a constitutional reinterpretation allowing Japan a limited right of collective self-defense, overturning a 67-year ban on allowing the Japanese self-defense forces to assist close allies such as the United States if they come under attack.

The Cabinet resolution came just a few hours after Abe’s ruling Liberal Democratic Party (LDP) reached an agreement with political alliance partner New Komeito on a series of restrictions on the use of the right. Komeito, which is backed by a pacifist-leaning lay Buddhist organization, insisted on the restrictions before allowing the LDP to make the change in interpretation.

According to Tuesday’s historic reinterpretation of Japan’s famous Article 9 of its US-imposed 1947 constitution, which forever renounced war as a sovereign right of the nation and the threat or use of force as means of settling international disputes, Japan will be now able to exercise the right only if the following three conditions are met:

■ Japan can come to the aid of an ally with which it has a “very close relationship” if the threat also poses a threat to the constitutional rights to life, liberty and happiness of Japanese citizens.

■ There is no other diplomatic or negotiated means to protect both that nation and its citizens but through the use of military force.

■ The use of military force is kept to a “bare minimum,” the interpretation of which has yet to be defined.

In a news conference aired on prime time TV, Abe stressed that in his opinion, the reinterpretation was the minimum necessary to establish Japan’s right to defend itself and its allies in case of a real threat to both and several times emphasized that it would not allow Japan to become involved in military conflict to defend other nations overseas.

“No matter what the circumstances, I will protect Japanese people’s lives and peaceful existence,” Abe said.

“There is no change in the general principle that we cannot send troops overseas. There is a misunderstanding that Japan will be involved in war in an effort to defend a foreign country, but this is out of the question,” he said. “It will be strictly a defensive measure to defend our people. We will not resort to the use of force in order to defend foreign forces.”

The move comes just six weeks after a specially-convened panel recommended that Japan allow limited rights to collective self-defense, but comes on top a decade-long quest by Abe and conservatives in the LDP to remove what proponents of the change say is a fundamental contradiction in the interpretation of Article 9, while assuring the principle of democratic control over the use of force.

On May 15, the Advisory Panel on Reconstruction of the Legal Basis for Security set up by Aberecommended reinterpretation of Article 9as long as a number of “brakes” were applied, similar to the three conditions imposed by Komeito, with the main difference being that any use of force would now be the minimum necessary, rather than “proportional.”

Other key provisions will include: Any exercise of the right will be considered only if a close partner specifically requests military support from Japan; that Japanese forces cannot enter the territory of another country, widely interpreted as South Korea, without express permission of that country; and that the use of military force is approved by the Diet.

More fundamental to this, proponents of the reinterpretation have argued that the ability to exercise limited rights of collective self-defense removes a major anomaly in Japan’s ability to defend itself, as it is seen as an inherent right of every sovereign state under Article 51 of the UN Charter. Under a 1972 interpretation, Japan denied itself this right, a decision that Shinichi Kitaoka, former Japanese ambassador to the United Nations and one of the major architects for Tuesday’s change, has called “ridiculous.”

New Komeito party chief Natsuo Yamaguchi told Japanese media on Tuesday that his party could accept the reinterpretation as the new restrictions imposed by his party emphasized a basic stance that the change was necessary to improve Japan’s ability to defend its citizens rather than getting involved in the conflicts of other states — a veiled reference to the United States. He also stressed that any decision to exercise the right would have to be approved by the Diet, ensuring civilian control, attempting to allay fears of Japan’s militaristic past when the armed forces seized control of Japan’s foreign policy resulting, ultimately, in the Pacific War.

New Komeito’s pacifist sensitivities on the issue are informed by a deeper debate in Japan on the country’s security policy as it faces the threat of a more assertive China and instability on the Korean Peninsula against widespread popular sentiment in Japan that it not be involved in military engagements of any kind.

On Sunday, in an event that shocked the nation, a man set himself on fire outside Shinjuku Station, one of Japan’s major rail transport hubs, in protest against the impending decision. Tokyo has also witnessed by a series of unusually large public demonstrations, one of which was staged outside the prime minister’s residence. While results vary on the specific questions and who is conducting the questionnaires, public opinion polls consistently show either a small majority or a large minority of Japanese oppose Tuesday’s decision. At best, support by the Japanese public is lukewarm.

Japan military expert Christopher Hughes, a professor of international politics and Japanese studies at the University of Warwick, said the reinterpretation amounts to a “very important turning point for the start of radical change in Japan’s security policy.” He called the decision an important “breach” of the principle of Japan not getting involved in military conflict, that may lead to further changes in interpretation later.

“Naysayers have long tried to argue that Japan’s anti-militaristic culture will resist this entirely, or if it comes, as they have been forced to come to terms with reality, that it will be so bereft of content that it will be meaningless. They have clearly been wrong on the first count and are more or less wrong on the second,” he said.

Hughes agreed that New Komeito had managed to add important constraints on the exercise of the right with the three new conditions, which is likely to keep any fighting by the Japan Self-Defense Forces limited to regional contingencies.

“However,” he continued, “the LDP has got what it wanted, which is the breach of the ban, and enough leeway for future interpretation for collective self-defense to lever open the way to other types of contingencies.”

Narushige Michishita, director of the Security and International Studies Program at the National Graduate Institute for Policy Studies, said the decision poses a crucial test for Japan’s international reputation as a liberal democracy. Intense negotiations will unfold in this fall’s upcoming Diet session as lawmakers decide how to enshrine the decision on a legal basis.

While more hawkish LDP members may see the move as the minimum action to take Japan out of its isolationist stance, Michishita said the decision represents the first in a stepwise approach toward Japan feeling its way on the international stage as a country that can contribute to regional and global security.

During the 1991 Persian Gulf War, Japan was widely derided for its “checkbook diplomacy” as, despite being the world’s second largest economy, it was completely unable to join the US-led coalition to oust Iraqi forces from Kuwait, instead providing a large financial donation only. A quarter-century later, Japan has the chance to prove that it can be a “positive force for international security and peace,” he said.

“We can say now that we have the right. But it’s only a right and exercising it is a different proposition. We have to make sure to use the right in a positive and constructive manner and show that we are no longer a clumsy, sloppy and selfish country,” Michishita said.

Next, the Diet will have to debate a huge raft of legislation that will involve scrutiny of 17 major laws and specific rules, restrictions and permissions for eight major scenarios in which the right may be exercised, including protecting Japanese citizens aboard US military ships, protecting and or refueling US ships in combat, using armed force to intercept and inspect suspicious vessels, intercepting ballistic missiles in flight targeted at the US, protecting US ships under attack in waters in Japan’s vicinity and, for example, minesweeping.

“The precedent-setting and breach of the ban will not mean the floodgates open, and Japan will still remain highly cautious, plus more collective self-defense legislation to come will limit things, but nevertheless the levies are starting to leak significantly,” Hughes said.
*
Japan Loosens Guidelines for Defensive Operations | Defense News | defensenews.com
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tranquilium

MarkusS said:


> The USA advices Taiwan to attack the 3 gorges dam in case that China attacks Taiwan.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Storm across the Taiwan Strait
> 
> That way even Taiwan is able to simply end China in a pretty easy way. You dont need a nuclear weapon to destroy his dam. Its pretty easy. A small group can even achieve it with simply blowing the flood gates up.
> 
> 
> And i see this as legit target too. Face reality, evry industrialized nation is able to destroy this dam. Its no match for germany or italy or japan. Vietnam i'm not so sure. My sampathy for china is very low.



Yeah, did you happen to notice the source? Think-tank called "Center for Nonproliferation Studies", aka, I have an opinion and I am not responsible of whether its works and what its consequence is. I am also guessing you have no idea what a thermonuclear weapon and intercontinental ballistic missile is. It is unbelievable in this day and age, but your response has really left very little room for alternatives. And please, your sympathy (BTW, it is spelled s-y-m-p-a-t-h-y) is worth slightly above Justin Bieber's personality, but less than George W Bush's IQ. However, since you are ardent believer that "if you just do XXX, China will collapse", you really do have my sympathies and condolences.


----------



## MarkusS

tranquilium said:


> Yeah, did you happen to notice the source? Think-tank called "Center for Nonproliferation Studies", aka, I have an opinion and I am not responsible of whether its works and what its consequence is. I am also guessing you have no idea what a thermonuclear weapon and intercontinental ballistic missile is. It is unbelievable in this day and age, but your response has really left very little room for alternatives. And please, your sympathy (BTW, it is spelled s-y-m-p-a-t-h-y) is worth slightly above Justin Bieber's personality, but less than George W Bush's IQ. However, since you are ardent believer that "if you just do XXX, China will collapse", you really do have my sympathies and condolences.



Its not about collapse. its about damage. And the dam is a vital and important target. Beside that its build in a way that evry industrial nation could easily blow it up. You dont even need a nuclear bomb for this. You can target the gates with conventional weapons, you can go the cheap way and use tactical nukes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

MarkusS said:


> Its not about collapse. its about damage. And the dam is a vital and important target. Beside that its build in a way that evry industrial nation could easily blow it up. You dont even need a nuclear bomb for this. You can target the gates with conventional weapons, you can go the cheap way and use tactical nukes.



A JDAM strike could do the job as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

We need more Japanese users and their point of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

* Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) and Japan Maritime Self Defense Force (JMSDF) -- Kawasaki EC-1 Aoki-2:*


*




*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Self-Defense Forces 1st Airborne Brigade*


*

*

*






















*


----------



## sahaliyan

MarkusS said:


> Its not about collapse. its about damage. And the dam is a vital and important target. Beside that its build in a way that evry industrial nation could easily blow it up. You dont even need a nuclear bomb for this. You can target the gates with conventional weapons, you can go the cheap way and use tactical nukes.


If you attack the dam,you just attack the people,because it's useless for military sense to attack the dam,only can hurt the people.You are really a normal person,can disscuss the nonsense like this,I hope your country get nuked,because both only hurt people
Only cowards can suggest things like to attack the dam


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Ground Self Defense Force, 7th Division Parade *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somsak

In the next 20 years, Thailand and Japan working age population could be around the same size.

The image below are raw number in millions.
If you project 0-34 up 20 years, you see the number starts to get similar.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Ground Self Defense Force, 7th Division Parade *


----------



## Aepsilons

*Update pictures on the JS Izumo*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Abu Nasar said:


> *Japan Loosens Guidelines for Defensive Operations*
> *J*apan can come to the aid of an ally with which it has a “very close relationship” if the threat also poses a threat to the constitutional rights to life, liberty and happiness of Japanese citizens.
> 
> *Japan Loosens Guidelines for Defensive Operations | Defense News | defensenews.com*


So , JP can send troop to Philippines to protect her ally right ??

Very Bad news for China , JP supper carrier soon will patrol in SCS(east sea)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

NiceGuy said:


> So , JP can send troop to Philippines to protect her ally right ??
> 
> Very Bad news for China , JP supper carrier soon will patrol in SCS(east sea)



Precisely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*US, Japan Discuss Stronger Maritime Cooperation*

*



*


The meeting between the two leaders underscored the importance each nation places on maintaining their strong maritime relationship to achieve strength and stability in the region through cooperative efforts, US Navy explained in a release.

“Given the increasingly severe security environment in the Asia-Pacific region the importance of the Japan-U.S. alliance has become even greater than ever,” Abe said. “Through your visit I understand that we’ll see further collaboration between the [Japan] Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) as well as the U.S. Navy and that would mean of course the alliance between Japan and the United States. I believe that would have a positive impact on the peace and stability of the entire Asia-Pacific region.”

During the meeting, Abe explained that Japan’s political leadership has been examining the relationship between their constitution and the right of collective self-defense and other issues that would enable Japan to more swiftly and efficiently contribute to regional and global peace and stability.

Greenert stated that from his viewpoint collective self-defense “_provides greater opportunity for more effective operational cooperation among critical allies, which is key to maintaining the security of Northeast Asia.”_

On another topic, Abe stated that following President Barack Obama’s visit to Tokyo in April Obama’s public reaffirmation of the United States’ position to uphold an existing defense treaty with Japan was meaningful to promoting stability in the region and bringing the two ally nations closer together.

Greenert, having lived and served in Japan, said he understands the significance of the Asia-Pacific, the partnerships there and the significance of the alliance between the United States and Japan. Greenert added that as the CNO for nearly the past three years he has enjoyed a close relationship with his counterpart in the JMSDF, Chief of Staff Adm. Katsutoshi Kawano, and that the two will continue to bring their navies together while he is at the helm.

_“I commit to you and the Kaijo Jieitai [JMSDF] and to Japan that through the remainder of my tour I will work as hard as possible to make the alliance even that much more stronger,” Greenert said._

Statements like that backed by action are what earned Greenert Japan’s Grand Cordon of the Order of the Rising Sun medal, which he was presented a day earlier by Japan’s Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera during a series of office calls with Japanese political and military leaders at the Japanese Ministry of Defense.

Greenert is in Japan at the invitation of Kawano for a counterpart visit to enhance cooperation between the two Navies. While in Japan Greenert will also meet with service members during two fleet engagement activities at Yokosuka Naval Base and Naval Air Facility Atsugi where he will have a chance to talk to and hear from Sailors, civilians and family members during all-hands calls at each location.


*Reference: Naval Today*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

@Nihonjin

Will Japanese army help Vietnam if China attacks Vietnam?
Or under which conditions will you come to help us in case of an armed confrontation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Viet said:


> @Nihonjin
> 
> Will Japanese army help Vietnam if China attacks Vietnam?
> Or under which conditions will you come to help us in case of an armed confrontation?



JP will 作壁上观


----------



## NiceGuy

Viet said:


> @Nihonjin
> 
> Will Japanese army help Vietnam if China attacks Vietnam?
> Or under which conditions will you come to help us in case of an armed confrontation?


We only need JP support, we never ask for foreign troops in any war, bro.

btw: China army is not hard to defeat and much easier than mighty US in VN war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Maritime Self-Defense Ships to Arrive in Cuba *


*




*











Havana, Jul 4.- Training Ships of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force will arrive on July 5 at the port of Havana, on an official visit, said the Ministry of the Revolutionary Armed Forces (Minfar) of Cuba.
During his stay in Cuba, Japanese sailors will carry out a program of activities including courtesy calls to the Chief of the Revolutionary Navy, the chairman of the Provincial Assembly of People's Power in Havana and the Granma'Naval Academy. They will also tour historical and cultural places.

On the arrival of ships at the port of Havana, at 09:15 local time, 21-gun salute will be fired from visitor ships, which will be reciprocated by an artillery battery from the Fortress of San Carlos de La Cabaña.

Besides these activities, there will flower offerings, a visit to the Samurai Hasekura Tsunenaga statue, and a volunteer work, among others. To provide more details on the fleet arrival, Japanese Ambassador in Cuba Hiroshi Sato, the fleet Commander and Rear Admiral Hideki Yuasa will be giving a press conference to the specialized media on Saturday, July 5, at 5:10 pm, at the KASHIMA Ship.

The Japanese Embassy wishes to make a friendly invitation to Japan´s friends and all those interested in the events the fleet provides to enjoy its activities.



Japan Maritime Self-Defense Ships to Arrive in Cuba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Edison Chen said:


> JP will 作壁上观


I don´t remember I asked you the question.
After Japan re-interpretes the constitution, I understand, Japan will help allies and friends in case of attacks. So if China attacks the Philippines and Taiwan, Japan will help.

I want to know if Japan will help us, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Viet said:


> I don´t remember I asked you the question.
> After Japan re-interpretes the constitution, I understand, Japan will help allies and friends in case of attacks. So if China attacks the Philippines and Taiwan, Japan will help.
> 
> I want to know if Japan will help us, too.




Our constitution now permits the JSDF to come to the aid of our strategic partners and allies in the even that they are attacked by an aggressor country.

Nations that are under our protective vision include : The United States, South Korea, Taiwan, EU / NATO. As we speak, with the growing bilateral relationships between Japan and some ASEAN countries such as the Philippines, and Vietnam; I do not see why the JSDF will not come to the aid of our partners in the event that they are maliciously attacked by an aggressor state.



NiceGuy said:


> We only need JP support, we never ask for foreign troops in any war, bro.
> 
> btw: China army is not hard to defeat and much easier than mighty US in VN war.



We are working with Vietnam in the building of 10 new patrol ships , which will augment Vietnam's coast guard.

I see a growing military cooperation between our two countries. This is just the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Nihonjin1051 said:


> We are working with Vietnam in the building of 10 new patrol ships , which will augment Vietnam's coast guard.
> 
> I see a growing military cooperation between our two countries. This is just the beginning.


I hope JP can transfer some ship building tech like France - Holland transferring to VN

Yeah, our military cooperation is growing well, I hope we can buy some good jet fighter from Japan too, hope VN also can produce some parts of jet fighter with JP


----------



## Aepsilons

NiceGuy said:


> I hope JP can transfer some ship building tech like France - Holland transferring to VN
> 
> Yeah, our military cooperation is growing well, I hope we cna buy some good jet fighter from Japan too



I don't see why not. We are transferring military technology to the Australians and even jointly developing some Submarine hardware.

We have just recently overturned a ban on military arms sales this year; so I expect greater military-to-military purchases between other countries, Vietnam included. 

I, too, wish for Japan to have greater relations with Vietnam. Vietnam , the Philippines and Australia are all strategic interests for Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Special Forces - Tokushu Sakusen Gun*







突撃走の皆さんの小銃の置きかた本当にそれっぽいですね（笑）






そして午後へと続く







とあるエリアを警戒中に・・・

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

* Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) Conducts Sea Mine Sweeping Exercise*




*
































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I don't see why not. We are transferring military technology to the Australians and even jointly developing some Submarine hardware.
> 
> We have just recently overturned a ban on military arms sales this year; so I expect greater military-to-military purchases between other countries, Vietnam included.
> 
> I, too, wish for Japan to have greater relations with Vietnam. Vietnam , the Philippines and Australia are all strategic interests for Japan.


I hope to see a military alliance between Japan and Vietnam soon.

We need a strong ally to protect our nation against chinese aggression. Your strength lies in the navy, while ours in the ground force. We will increase our strengths if we cooperate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Viet said:


> I hope to see a military alliance between Japan and Vietnam soon.
> 
> We need a strong ally to protect our nation against chinese aggression. Your strength lies in the navy, while ours in the ground force. We will increase our strengths if we cooperate.


VN only need support , not protection , we r proud of and having strong confident abt our well trained army.

So, we dont have any military alliance, only co-operation, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

NiceGuy said:


> VN only need support , not protection , we r proud of and having strong confident abt our well trained army.
> 
> So, we dont have any military alliance, only co-operation, bro.


If the security environment changes, we should change our attitude. 

We are brave, but we need suitable weapons to stop the enemy. And personally I am for a military alliance with Japan as it will increase our capability and capacity. The Chinese are multiple times bigger, hence we need more in number.

Non-ally policy is outdated.

Japan scraps the pacifist constitution, we should follow.


----------



## NiceGuy

Viet said:


> If the security environment changes, we should change our attitude.
> 
> We are brave, but we need suitable weapons to stop the enemy. And personally I am for a military alliance with Japan as it will increase our capability and capacity. The Chinese are multiple times bigger, hence we need more in number.
> 
> Non-ally policy is outdated.
> 
> Japan scraps the pacifist constitution, we should follow.


We can enrich uranium, so we can make nuke warhead in emergency situation , thats good enough to protect our country.

JP can not enrich uranium like us bcz US is not allow, so they need to change the policy. VN have 90 millions people, maybe we change our policy only when two thirds (2/3) of VNese population die in war


----------



## Aepsilons

NiceGuy said:


> JP can not enrich uranium like us bcz US is not allow, so they need to change the policy. VN have 90 millions people, maybe we change our policy only when two third of VNese die in war



Not true, lol.


----------



## NiceGuy

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Not true, lol.


What part is not true , bro ?? we can enrich uranium, US wont sanction VN when u can not bcz JP is US allies


> US-Vietnam Nuclear Pact Meets the “Silver Standard” May 9, 2014
> 
> *The value of the agreement for many centers on whether it affects Vietnam’s ability to domestically enrich uranium or reprocessing spent nuclear fuel—technologies that can be used both to produce fuel for nuclear power plants or for nuclear weapons*. The agreement’s preamble reportedly includes a statement that that any foreign reactors built on Vietnamese soil will use foreign fuel, rather than domestically enriched uranium or reprocessed plutonium. As preambulatory language, however, *it is not binding*
> 
> US-Vietnam Nuclear Pact Meets the "Silver Standard" • CNS


----------



## Aepsilons

China worries about Japanese plutonium stocks | Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists

Is Japan Developing a Nuclear Weapons Program? | Global Research


----------



## NiceGuy

Nihonjin1051 said:


> China worries about Japanese plutonium stocks | Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists
> 
> Is Japan Developing a Nuclear Weapons Program? | Global Research


Does US allow u to enrich uranium like VN,bro ?? if not, then where can u get high enriched uranium to make nuke bomb ??

VNese have No problem and also welcome nuclear JP, but we know US wont let her Asia allies to do it, S.VN fall is a good example of how US treat her Asia allies.


----------



## Viet

Nihonjin1051 said:


> China worries about Japanese plutonium stocks | Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists
> 
> Is Japan Developing a Nuclear Weapons Program? | Global Research


yes, Japan and Vietnam should have the freedom to possess nuclear weapons.
we both need ultimate deterrence.


----------



## NiceGuy

Viet said:


> yes, Japan and Vietnam should have the freedom to possess nuclear weapons.
> we both need ultimate deterrence.


The problem is US wont let their Asia allies to do that, thats why South VN was betrayed and fall . US rather let communist VN make Nuke than their ally former South VN did it.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese destroyer squadron docks in Manila *


*




*





JS Shirane





JS Asayuki





Navy stand alert, Manila, Philippines



The Embassy of Japan in Manila said that the 13th Escort Division of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) made up of two destroyers JS Shirane (DDH 143) and JS Asayuki (DD 132) is on a four-day goodwill visit.

The two destroyers docked in South Harbor, Manila, at around 9 a.m. and were welcomed by a receiving party from the Philippine Navy.

"JMSDF ships have visited Manila more than 50 times since 1966, making it one of the most frequent destinations for JMSDF’s training squadron and indicating the strong relations between the Philippine Navy and the JMDSF," the Embassy said in a statement.

The ships are under the command of Captain Hiketo Ikeda, chief of the JMSDF’s 13th Escort Division and are manned by about 480 officers and crew members. The training squadron vessels were accompanied by two patrol helicopters.

Ikeda said the visit would also serve as an opportunity to train 48 newly-commissioned officers of the JMSF.

“The purpose is to train them to get seamanship through this training cruise. In addition to that, I encourage them to understand the strategic importance of Philippines in Asia,” he told reporters in an interview.


----------



## Aepsilons

Not the most interesting photo, this 3 Kokutai Orion, but the P-3C is the most numerous type in service with the JMSDF. 





Much more interesting is this one of a kind UP-3C operated by 51 Kokutai for all sorts of test and evaluation flights. The dedicated test squadron is also operating a handful of normal Orions but this special version is the most colourful and the only one marked with the finflash of 51 Kokuta






The future of Japan Naval Aviation, the Kawasaki (X)P-1.







Developed and built by the Nihon Aircraft Manufacturing Corporation, the NAMC YS-11






A unique and very impressing aircraft in the JMSDF is the Shin Maywa US-1A flying boat. The US-1A is the Search and Rescue variant of the PS-1 ASW flying boat. Twenty US-1s have been procured between 1975 and 2000 serving with the 71 Kokutai at Iwakuni which was formed on 1 July 1976. The eighth newest US-1s were in service at any given time. The US-1A is gradually being replaced by the US-2 which is a modernised US-1. Five have been constructed to date and only three US-1As remain operational. One US-1A or US-2 is detached to Atsugi and usually changed after one week.







Two other boring grey Orions, in front 5001, the first ever JMSDF Orion with 2 Kokutai marks and next to it an unmarked example. The first three are real Lockheed Orions, built in the States, all other Japanese versions were manufactured under licence by Kawasaki at Gifu and with their own construction number range.







The replacement for the US-1A. Originally flown as the US-1A Kai, a modernised version of the original, it is now in low rate production as the US-2. This example is the second frame and pictured here still in test colour scheme. The first one had the "standard" red/white prototype scheme but today all US-2s are in the midnight blue c/s, making it a little less impressive in my opinion.


----------



## Aepsilons

The Mitsubishi UH-60J replaced the S-61AH as the dedicated Search and Rescue helicopter with, initially, six Kyunan Hikotai (Air Base Squadrons)at the JMSDF main bases. However, following the March 2008 reorganisations those at Hachinohe, Shimofusa, Atsugi, Ozuki and Iwo Jima were disbanded in favour of two new squadrons, each with three detachments.







211 Kyoiku Kokutai is responsible for training the JMSDF helicopter pilots. This picture captures three types currently in use at their home base Kanoya. Elementry rotary training is conducted on the OH-6. Three different types served the Japanese Navy since the type entered service in 1973 including three OH-6J's, fourteen OH-6D's and now the OH-6DA. The OH-6D was gradually replaced by the OH-6DA and by the end of 2005 five OH-6DAs had been delivered. The OH-6 will be replaced by the EC-135T2 or TH-135 as it is known in Japanese service. The first one was handed over to 51 Kokutai in December 2009 for testing and evaluation and by October 2010 was seen with 211 Kyoiku Kokutai.






The replacement for the OH-6D/DA is this Eurocopter EC-135 named TH-135 in Japanese service. As can be seen on the tail, it was still on strength of 51 Kokutai, the dedicated test squadron but operating from Kanoya in preparation for transfer. By October 2010, the first TH-135 was seen operating with 211 Kyoiku Kokutai markings and mid 2012, eight were delivered.






Seen departing Komaki at the end of the Open Day is this 23 Kokutai SH-60J, heading for home at Maizuru, a base rarely visited by spotters as it is a bit off the beaten track. 23 Kokutai is the third unit to transition to the SH-60K. The SH-60J in this picture is in the 'new' overall grey colour scheme as opposed to the original 'old' white/grey colours.







The successor of the SH-60J, developed by Mitsubishi is the slightly longer SH-60K. Other changes include next generation rotortips and a more square observers window compared to the round bubble of the J version. 22 Kokutai was the second unit receiving this variant and this example is seen arriving at Tsuiki to take its place in the static.














The visitors terrace at Naha is a good spot to get most of the based 5 Kokutai Orions. The loss of their colourful tailmarkings make these aircraft a lot less atractive, some even say 'you've seen one you've seen them all' but this is not entirely true. The JMSDF operates the P-3C with at least two different modifications besides the standard version. As can be seen on this photo, the 5089 has a big bulge on the top of the fuselage. Another mod. has a smaller bulge on the same place and some remain, at least on the outside in the old configuration.


----------



## Aepsilons

The first operational unit to receive the SH-60K during 2006 was 121 Kokutai, now part of 21 Kokutai. This one is receiving the cold shower treatment to get rid of any salty deposits. The white herons in the trees in the background probably see this scene everyday.







To maintain a presence in the Arctic regions, Japan regularly sends its Polar Icebreaker Shirase to those shores. AGB-5003 is the third ship with that name, commissioned last year and is able to carry two CH-101s. Its predecessor, the S-61A was retired in 2008 and was operating with 21 Kokutai at Tateyama when not aboard the Chirase, the CH-101 is flying from Iwakuni with 111 Kokutai.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese Self Defense Force , morning exercises*


----------



## Aepsilons

*JS Kunisaki Arrives in Tacloban for Pacific Partnership 2014*








TACLOBAN, Philippines (NNS) -- The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force's JS Kunisaki (LST 4003), carrying a multinational crew of U.S., Australian, Malaysian and Japanese personnel, arrived in Tacloban July 4 as part of Pacific Partnership 2014 (PP14).

The ship and its roughly 300 embarked personnel arrived nearly eight months after Typhoon Haiyan devastated the region.

Arriving on Independence Day, the U.S. personnel assigned to the mission had a special meal to commemorate the occasion before beginning a 10-day operation consisting of professional medical exchanges, including providing basic medical, dental, and optometry clinics; several professional medical knowledge exchange seminars; and veterinary surgical and vaccination services.

Seabees from Amphibious Construction Battalion One and Naval Mobile Construction Battalion One have already begun working with members from the Armed Forces Philippines on four construction projects at three separate sites, and the U.S. Pacific Fleet Band will conduct several public performances.

Pacific Partnership is the largest annual multinational humanitarian assistance and disaster relief preparedness mission in the Indo-Asia-Pacific. Although the U.S. Pacific Fleet-led mission provides tangible assistance to the local community, by definition its intention and purpose is to better prepare for emergencies and disaster situations such as was experienced less than a year ago by the city of Tacloban during Typhoon Haiyan.

"I remember seeing the images of the devastation from the typhoon all over the news and now that I'm here and I see the scars left from that storm, it's a confirmation of why missions such as this are so important," said PP14 Mission Commander, U.S. Navy Capt. Brian Shipman.

"It was because we practice these things, because we have a presence in the region, and because of our cooperation with our friends and allies that we were able to coordinate and provide rapid, effective humanitarian assistance and disaster relief when it was needed," he added.

As personnel arrived ashore, Shipman pointed out how much the world had changed, as American service members disembarked from a Japanese landing craft a short distance from where U.S. General Douglas MacArthur made his historic return to the Philippines some 70 years ago.

At the invitation of host nations, PP14 teams working with local authorities determine how to best serve the communities they have been invited to, given the duration and resources available for the mission.

"It's obvious to see why we were invited to Tacloban given what they've been through. There is a lot of work to be done here, but many different organizations and nations are currently doing some great work," said U.S. Navy Lt. Ron Piramide, PP14 Philippine team officer in charge.

"I'm honored to be able to be part of something that is contributing to the overall work being done in the area and I look forward to seeing the great work our team will accomplish."

While training in simulated crisis-conditions, Pacific Partnership missions to date have provided real-world medical care to approximately 250,000 patients, veterinary services to more than 37,000 animals, accomplished more than 170 engineering projects, and enabled critical infrastructure development in Cambodia, Federated States of Micronesia, Indonesia, Kiribati, Palau, Papua New Guinea, Republic of the Philippines, Republic of Marshall Islands, Samoa, Solomon Islands, Timor-Leste, Tonga, Vanuatu and Vietnam.

"Pacific Partnership forms bonds between nations and organizations who share a common interest in maintaining a stable and secure Pacific region," said PP14 Chief of Staff, Australian Army Lt. Col. John Cronin.

Kunisaki has already visited Vietnam and Cambodia, and the Republic of the Philippines is the last stop for this year's mission. The Southern portion of Pacific Partnership, conducted by Task Force Forager, an expeditionary command element from the Navy's 30th Naval Construction Regiment and led by Capt. Rod Moore, provided assistance to the host nations of Indonesia and Timor-Leste.

Pacific Partnership is in its ninth iteration and is the largest annual multilateral humanitarian assistance and disaster relief preparedness mission conducted in the Asia-Pacific region.


JS Kunisaki Arrives in Tacloban for Pacific Partnership 2014


----------



## Indus Falcon

*JMSDF Sailors Undergo Boarding Ops Training*
July 8 2014





_Sailors with the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) received hands-on training at the Center for Security Forces (CENSECFOR) Detachment Pearl Harbor July 2, on how U.S. Navy Sailors conduct boarding operations at sea._


U.S. Navy Non-Compliant Visit, Board, Search and Seizure (NCB-VBSS) teams are comprised of an all-volunteer force. Those who volunteer undergo specialized training provided by CENSECFOR in order to best prepare them for executing the maritime interdiction role around the world. That mission has become a formidable force and a key element to the Navy’s Maritime Strategy.

As part of RIMPAC 2014, Sailors from JS Ise (DDH 182) and JS Kirishima (DDG 174), 45 in all, participated in a tailored four-day NCB-VBSS training program.

The Rim of the Pacific Exercise (RIMPAC) is the largest U.S. Navy-led international exercise. The exercise is conducted every two years and this year features 22 countries; 55 vessels; 200 aircraft, and more than 25,000 military personnel. RIMPAC 2014 marks the third year CENSECFOR has facilitated hands-on NCB-VBSS training for JMSDF Sailors.

The training included techniques in defensive tactics, tactical team movements, and much more. To enhance realism, the majority of training took place in the Force Protection Ship Simulator (FPSS), commonly referred to as “Ship in a Box.”

The FPSS is a ship mock-up complete with berthing areas, crews lounge, an engineering plant, a dining area, medical facilities, and cargo holds. The layout mimics all the sights, sounds, smells and obstacles that would be commonly found on such a vessel. The FPSS provides the means for students to apply the VBSS skills they have learned through realistic role-playing scenarios.

The Center for Security Forces provides specialized training to more than 28,000 students each year. It has 14 training locations across the U.S. and around the world.


JMSDF Sailors Undergo Boarding Ops Training >> Naval Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Misson of JMSDF*
> 
> Japan is an island country surrounded on all sides by the sea. That means any threats to our country will always approach us via the sea. In addition, Japan lacks natural resources, so it must rely on countries overseas for most of the materials that we require in our daily lives. We use a maritime transport network stretching around the globe to obtain more than 90% of these materials. In recognition of new security environment, the Defense Program Guidelines defines the role of the defense forces as “effective response to the new threats and diverse situations,” “Proactive efforts to improve the international security environment,” and “preparation for full-scale invasion,” which is the primary role of defense forces, and Japan will efficiently maintain the necessary Maritime Self-Defense Forces posture to effectively carry out missions in each the areas.
> 
> *Exacerbated and tangible International Security Environment*
> 
> security issues beyond a geographically-limited area continue to be crucial because the risk is growing that a disorder or a security problem in a single country spreads worldwide. With regard to such global security issues, while the international community is undertaking initiatives to deal with cyber attacks, proliferation of weapons of mass destruction and their means of delivery, international terrorism, and the increasing vulnerability of governance systems, some problems are being exacerbated and new problems are also becoming tangible.
> 
> Under such a security environment, it has become extremely diffi cult for one country to deal with issues which the international community is confronting, and ensuring regional and global peace, stability and prosperity through the establishment of a more stable international security environment benefi ts each country. It is increasingly important for countries with common interests in the resolution of issues to work together.
> 
> *Security Environment in the Asia-Pacific Region*
> 
> In the Asia-Pacific region, alongside the various changes that have taken place in tandem with the increase in power of China, India, and Russia, countries in the region have made efforts to enhance and strengthen intra-regional coordination and collaboration with a particular focus on non-traditional security sectors such as humanitarian aid and disaster relief, and counterpiracy measures. On the other hand, this region abounds in political, economic, ethnic, and religious diversity, confl icts between countries/regions remain even after the end of the Cold War, and their views on security and threats are different. Accordingly, major changes in the security environment have yet to emerge even after the end of the Cold War, unlike in Europe, and long-standing issues of territorial rights and reunification continue to plague the region.
> 
> *Outline of The Japan-U.S. Security Arrangements*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the Japan–U.S. Security Treaty, the Japan-U.S. Security Arrangements constitute one of the pillars of Japan’s national defense. The Japan–U.S. Alliance, having the Japan-U.S. Security Arrangements as its core, is indispensable to maintain not only the peace and security of Japan, but also that of the entire Asia-Pacifi c region. In addition, the close cooperative relationship between Japan and the United States based on the alliance is proving to be extremely significant for effectively dealing with global security issues. Furthermore, the Japan–U.S. Alliance is playing an increasingly important role in promoting the shared fundamental values in the international community such as democracy, the rule of law, respect for human rights, and a capitalist economy.
> 
> The military presence of the U.S. forces in Japan not only contributes to the defense of Japan, but also functions as deterrence against and response to contingencies in the Asia-Pacific region, and serves as a core element of the Japan-U.S. Security Arrangements. On the other hand, since the stationing of U.S. forces in Japan impacts upon the living environment of local residents, efforts that correspond to the actual situation of each region must be made to reduce the burden on regions such as Okinawa.
> 
> *Japan-U.S. Bilateral Training and Exercises*
> 
> 
> The SDF and the U.S. forces have been conducting various bilateral training and exercises in peacetime to strengthen Japan- U.S. joint response capabilities while improving interoperability and facilitating mutual understanding in regard to tactical aspects, etc. and closer communication. Since FY1985, mostly on an annual basis, command post exercise and fi eld training exercise have alternated as the Japan–U.S. Bilateral Joint Training Exercise; the fi eld training exercise held in November 2012 was the 11th of its kind. In addition, the GSDF, MSDF and ASDF are expanding the scope of joint exercises, by such means as dispatching units not only to areas within Japan, but also to the U.S., such as participation in exercises including the Japan–U.S. Bilateral Regional Army command post exercises, special anti-submarine exercises, and Japan–U.S. Bilateral Fighter combat training. Thus, continuous efforts are being made to improve interoperability and bilateral response capabilities at the military service and unit levels. As part of the efforts, Stryker Battalion, with its high maneuvering and deployment capabilities and equipped with wheeled armored personnel carrier Stryker, participated for the fi rst time in fi eld training jointly held with the U.S. army and GSDF in Japan from October to November 2012. GSDF troops participating in the exercise trained in coordination procedures with the battalion. Such joint training and exercises in peacetime not only greatly contribute to maintaining and enhancing the Japan-U.S. joint response capabilities by deepening mutual understanding of capabilities and tactics, but also are effective for improving tactical skills on each side. In particular, the knowledge and techniques that the Japanese side can learn from U.S. forces, which have vast experience in actual fi ghting, are invaluable and greatly contribute to improving the JSDF’s capabilities. In addition, holding bilateral exercises at effective times, places, and scales demonstrates the unifi ed commitment and capabilities of Japan and the United States, which has a deterrent effect. In light of these perspectives, the MOD and the SDF are continuing their efforts to enrich the contents of bilateral training and exercises.


Banzai.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

The USS Pinckney conducts GUAMEX 2014 exercises with JMSDF ships Kongo, Murasame, Ikazuchi, Akebono, Ariaki, Akizuki, and Shimakaze. These operations are in the waters off Guam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

JGSDF and Anti-Ship Missile (Type 88) battery, Okinawa Prefecture. Military exercise.


----------



## visom

*Japan able to aid US ships under attack, says minister*



1 hour ago



.
View photo

US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel (C) welcomes Japanese Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera at the Pentagon in Washington on July 11, 2014 (AFP Photo/Jim Watson)
Japan's new policy on military action would allow its forces to come to the aid of a US naval ship under attack, Tokyo's defense minister said Friday.


In a visit to Washington, Itsunori Onodera cited the hypothetical scenario as he sought to explain the Japanese government's controversial decision to ease decades-long restrictions on the country's military.

If US warships were sent to defend Japan, and those ships were attacked, the Japanese "constitution was interpreted to say we could not help that ship," Onodera told an audience at the Center for Strategic and International Studies, a Washington think tank.

But taking action to assist an ally was "what an ally should naturally do," he said through an interpreter. "That's how this change in policy should be understood."

Onodera said the change approved by Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's cabinet on July 1 would bolster Tokyo's alliance with the United States, opening the way to new forms of military cooperation.

"We believe this will dramatically deepen our ties with the United States," Onodera said.

Japan's decision to reinterpret its pacificist constitution has provoked anger at home as well as among its neighbors, with China expressing outrage and alarm.

The ground-breaking shift has come against the backdrop of soaring regional tensions with China over disputed islands.

But the United States has endorsed the change and at an earlier joint press conference at the Pentagon, Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel praised Tokyo's move.

"This bold, historic, landmark decision will enable Japan to significantly increase its contribution to regional and global security and expand its role on the world stage," Hagel said.

Washington has long encouraged Japan to go ahead with the change to permit Tokyo to share more of the burden in what has been a lopsided defense relationship.

The Japanese minister sought to counter criticism of the shift in policy, arguing it would enable Tokyo to better protect its population and deter potential adversaries.

Onodera also said Japan had increased defense spending for the first time in years and was improving its "world-class" missile defense system, setting up amphibious units and strengthening its "maritime forces" to "protect our islands."

The rise in defense spending has been seen as a bid to counter China's growing military muscle and assertive stance on territorial claims.

Onodera said Japan was always open to dialogue with China but if faced with "unilateral" actions, "we must respond firmly."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JayMandan

visom said:


> *Japan able to aid US ships under attack, says minister*
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hour ago
> 
> 
> 
> .
> View photo
> 
> US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel (C) welcomes Japanese Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera at the Pentagon in Washington on July 11, 2014 (AFP Photo/Jim Watson)
> Japan's new policy on military action would allow its forces to come to the aid of a US naval ship under attack, Tokyo's defense minister said Friday.
> 
> 
> In a visit to Washington, Itsunori Onodera cited the hypothetical scenario as he sought to explain the Japanese government's controversial decision to ease decades-long restrictions on the country's military.
> 
> If US warships were sent to defend Japan, and those ships were attacked, the Japanese "constitution was interpreted to say we could not help that ship," Onodera told an audience at the Center for Strategic and International Studies, a Washington think tank.
> 
> But taking action to assist an ally was "what an ally should naturally do," he said through an interpreter. "That's how this change in policy should be understood."
> 
> Onodera said the change approved by Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's cabinet on July 1 would bolster Tokyo's alliance with the United States, opening the way to new forms of military cooperation.
> 
> "We believe this will dramatically deepen our ties with the United States," Onodera said.
> 
> Japan's decision to reinterpret its pacificist constitution has provoked anger at home as well as among its neighbors, with China expressing outrage and alarm.
> 
> The ground-breaking shift has come against the backdrop of soaring regional tensions with China over disputed islands.
> 
> But the United States has endorsed the change and at an earlier joint press conference at the Pentagon, Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel praised Tokyo's move.
> 
> "This bold, historic, landmark decision will enable Japan to significantly increase its contribution to regional and global security and expand its role on the world stage," Hagel said.
> 
> Washington has long encouraged Japan to go ahead with the change to permit Tokyo to share more of the burden in what has been a lopsided defense relationship.
> 
> The Japanese minister sought to counter criticism of the shift in policy, arguing it would enable Tokyo to better protect its population and deter potential adversaries.
> 
> Onodera also said Japan had increased defense spending for the first time in years and was improving its "world-class" missile defense system, setting up amphibious units and strengthening its "maritime forces" to "protect our islands."
> 
> The rise in defense spending has been seen as a bid to counter China's growing military muscle and assertive stance on territorial claims.
> 
> Onodera said Japan was always open to dialogue with China but if faced with "unilateral" actions, "we must respond firmly."


Wow what great time we're living in! Who would have thought that these two brutal enemies after 70 years would now hand in hand, shoulder to shoulder, protect each other. This reminds me of a song by Brad Paisley called "welcome to the future"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

I'm now going to be posting about Japanese Coast Guard, the ships in the fleet, as well as aircraft inventory.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Shikishima Class*

The Shikishima patrol vessel entered service with the JCG in 1992. The vessel was initially deployed to escort plutonium transport ships travelling from Europe to Japan, and was subsequently used for patrol missions by the Yokohama Maritime Safety Department. The vessel frequently sails to south-east Asia to bolster international efforts against piracy in the Strait of Malacca. It can sail from Japan to Europe without making a port of call.

The Shikishima Class incorporates a mono-hull design offering a large deck area. The ship is equipped with anti-air capabilities, unlike other coast guard vessels of Japan. The long-range cruising capability combined with its superior firepower makes the vessel ideal for long-range patrols and escort missions.

The ships have a long-range cruising capacity, making it a valuable asset for the Coast Guard. It can make voyages from Japan to Europe, for example, without the need to refuel.

She is the only JCG ship equipped with anti-air radar and Oerlikon 35 mm twin cannons, so she has increased anti-air firepower. Usually, PL (Patrol vessels, Large) have only a navigation radar and a single-mounted 35mm or 40mm autocanon. And the JM61 20mm Vulcan on the single-mounted Remote weapon system later became a model for the 20mm RFS (Remote Firing System), which is on modern PMs and PSs such as the Tsurugi class PS. The OPS-14 2D air search radar is the Japanese counterpart of the American AN/SPS-49

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Mizuho class*






*



*


*Tsugaru Class *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese Coast Guard ship to call at Kochi *

*



*

*Kojima embarked on an around-the-world training mission on May 7 from Kure in Hiroshima Prefecture, where Japan's Coast Guard Academy is located. *


Japanese Coast Guard ship Kojima, which has been on an around-the-world training voyage since May this year, will dock at the Cochin Port for two days from July 18.

The 3,000-tonne vessel will have a complement of 44 personnel besides 39 cadets (postgraduate trainees) as it arrives as part of a 96-day ‘ocean training cruise’ to familiarise the trainees with other cultures, Coast Guards and the seas.

Kojima, operated by Japan’s Coast Guard Academy and commanded by Captain Tetsushi Mitsuya, embarked on the training mission on May 7 from Kure in the Hiroshima Prefecture, where the academy is located. Its first port call was at San Francisco.

En route, the vessel passed through the Panama Canal and called at New York in the U.S. and Naples in Italy. It transits the Suez Canal before arriving at Kochi. On July 20, it will set out for Singapore. Kojima is slated to return to Kure on August 10.

*Official interaction*
“Professional interaction between officials and cadets of Indian and Japanese Coast Guards will take place during the vessel’s stay in Kochi. There will be ship visit exchanges, games and formal receptions,” T.K. Satish Chandran, Coast Guard Deputy Inspector General (DIG) and District Commander, told _The Hindu_.

Officials of the Japanese Coast Guard will call on Cochin Port Trust chairman Paul Antony and Mayor Tony Chammany.

The Japanese consulate in Chennai is coordinating the visit.

An official said Kojima’s port call was primarily intended to forge working level relations between personnel of both Coast Guards and also to understand each other’s culture and style of functioning better.

Coming as it does in the wake of an emerging strategic alliance between India and Japan especially in military relations, the visit has special significance. Vessels of Indian and Japanese Coast Guards took part in a joint exercise off Kochi in January this year. This was preceded by a high-level meeting between chiefs of both forces in New Delhi.

The Japanese Coast Guard is entrusted with the task of safeguarding its numerous island territories, including the disputed ones, against incursion.

Japanese Coast Guard ship to call at Kochi - The Hindu

*Multilateral ties key to easing tensions with China: Japan navy chief*


Japan's top naval officer said Monday a multilateral framework such as the ongoing U.S.-led Rim of the Pacific Exercise is vital for easing tensions with China over territorial claims in the East China Sea.

"It is hard for Japan and China to talk bilaterally but maintaining communication on a multilateral basis will stabilize" the situation, Adm. Katsutoshi Kawano, chief of staff of the Maritime Self-Defense Force, said in a press conference.

Kawano was in Hawaii to take a look at RIMPAC, the biennial multinational naval exercises running through Aug. 1 with more than 20 countries, including Japan, taking part. China has joined the world's largest maritime drills for the first time.

Speaking at the joint news conference, Kawano and U.S. Pacific Fleet commander Adm. Harry Harris welcomed China's participation in the exercises this year.

Kawano said it is "unfortunate" that the MSDF and China's navy have no chance to hold drills together. He declined to comment on his impression of the Chinese navy.

Ties between Tokyo and Beijing are strained as the two countries remain at odds over the sovereignty of the Japanese-controlled Senkaku Islands in the East China Sea.

China, which claims the islands and calls them Diaoyu, has become increasingly assertive at sea, frequently sending patrol ships near the uninhabited islets.

Kawano said he believes the MSDF and U.S. Navy will find "new ways of cooperation" in light of the July 1 Cabinet decision to reinterpret the Constitution to enable Japan to exercise the right to collective self-defense, which would allow it to defend an ally such as the United States when it comes under armed attack.

He did not make further comment about the exercise of the right since it is a political issue.

Harris praised Japan's new policy on collective self-defense as an extremely important decision.


Multilateral ties key to easing tensions with China: Japan navy chief | GlobalPost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

The Defense Ministry is considering increasing the planned procurement of F-35 stealth fighter jets, as volume production is expected to lower the unit price, according to officials.

The government decided at a Cabinet meeting in 2011 to deploy 42 F-35s as the Air Self-Defense Force’s next-generation mainstay fighters. After watching future price movements, the ministry will examine whether it is possible to add several to the existing plan, the officials said.

After his Tuesday visit to a Texas plant of Lockheed Martin Corp., the manufacturer of the F-35, Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera told reporters that if procurement costs drop, it will be important for Japan to consider the number of the fighters in its overall procurement plan.

Due to high development costs, the F-35 is expensive, costing about ¥15 billion. But the price is expected to come down if full-fledged production starts.

*The ministry is also mulling choosing F-35s as the replacements for some of about 100 aging F-15s, the current mainstay fighters, that it plans to retire.*


More F-35s may be acquired - The Japan News


----------



## NKVD

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Defense Ministry is considering increasing the planned procurement of F-35 stealth fighter jets, as volume production is expected to lower the unit price, according to officials.
> 
> The government decided at a Cabinet meeting in 2011 to deploy 42 F-35s as the Air Self-Defense Force’s next-generation mainstay fighters. After watching future price movements, the ministry will examine whether it is possible to add several to the existing plan, the officials said.
> 
> After his Tuesday visit to a Texas plant of Lockheed Martin Corp., the manufacturer of the F-35, Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera told reporters that if procurement costs drop, it will be important for Japan to consider the number of the fighters in its overall procurement plan.
> 
> Due to high development costs, the F-35 is expensive, costing about ¥15 billion. But the price is expected to come down if full-fledged production starts.
> 
> *The ministry is also mulling choosing F-35s as the replacements for some of about 100 aging F-15s, the current mainstay fighters, that it plans to retire.*
> 
> 
> More F-35s may be acquired - The Japan News


Well good I'm one of the supporters of the F-35 aircraft.great news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

NKVD said:


> Well good I'm one of the supporters of the F-35 aircraft.great news



Thanks for the vote of confidence !


----------



## Rechoice

Japan will play importance role to keep peace in Asia.


----------



## Aepsilons

Rechoice said:


> Japan will play importance role to keep peace in Asia.




Expect to see around 142 + of these F-35s (F-35a, F-35b) flying around, my man. Who knows, if Japan sends a carrier battle group to Vietnam for naval exercises, maybe some of our F-35s will be flying in the skies of South China Sea, Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rechoice

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Expect to see around 142 + of these F-35s (F-35a, F-35b) flying around, my man. Who knows, if Japan sends a carrier battle group to Vietnam for naval exercises, maybe some of our F-35s will be flying in the skies of South China Sea, Vietnam.



welcome, bro.


----------



## Aepsilons

Rechoice said:


> welcome, bro.



I would love to see Japanese F-35s flying with Vietnamese Sukhoi-Su 30s in joint naval - air exercises.

Here's to a bright future , my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rechoice

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I would love to see Japanese F-35s flying with Vietnamese Sukhoi-Su 30s in joint naval - air exercises.
> 
> Here's to a bright future , my friend.



OK,
here is our SU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I would love to see Japanese F-35s flying with Vietnamese Sukhoi-Su 30s in joint naval - air exercises.
> 
> Here's to a bright future , my friend.


Yeah you are welcome man. that would be awesome. We have plan to increase the fleet of SU-30s to 72, so for some 3 airborne divisions.

We do regular air patrol in the South China Sea. Perhaps your F-35s would join in one day.


----------



## BoQ77

shipbuilding capacity of Japan is number 1 in Asia.


----------



## Nike

BoQ77 said:


> shipbuilding capacity of Japan is number 1 in Asia.



South Korean and China


----------



## BoQ77

madokafc said:


> South Korean and China



you know what I mean in this context.


----------



## Nike

BoQ77 said:


> you know what I mean in this context.



really, South Korean and China is the largest shipbuilder in Asia if not the world, either it is Civilian Ships or Military. Since the early 2000 Japan has lost their number 1 or number 2 ranking places to both of them.


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Japan’s Next F-X Fighters: F-35 Wins Round 1*

*July 17/14: Weapons.*In the wake of recent changes that allow Japan to export some defense items to certain customers, and engage in multinational collaborations with allied countries, Japan is becoming involved with MBDA’s Meteor long-range air-to-air missile:

“Separately, the government also gave a green light to Japan’s joint research with Britain using Japanese seeker technology. It’s a simulation-based project linked to a Meteor missile development among European countries. Defense Ministry official Toru Hotchi said Japanese officials are hoping the research can lead to a technology that can be used for F-35 stealth fighter jets that Japan plans to purchase for its Air Self-Defense Forces.”

Meteor is about to enter service on the JAS-39C/D Gripen, with Eurofighter and Rafale qualification to follow by 2018. MBDA has previously stated that they plan to field a variant for internal carriage in the F-35, and have taken some design-related steps, but there’s no definite program or timeframe yet. Could interest be picking up?

*Feb 4/14: Bottakuri.*Costs continue to rise for Japan, and F-35Js could end up costing YEN 300 billion each. Meanwhile, Japan’s new 5-year Mid-Term Defense Plan will buy just 28 F-35s by 2018, of a 42 plane order that would see 38 assembled in Japan under a final assembly and checkout deal. At that rate, they won’t make the target of completed deployment by 2021 without a high 2019 order surge. Meanwhile, prices have already climbed from the original YEN 9.6 – 9.9 billion agreement to YEN 14.95 billion each for 2 jets in FY 2013, and YEN 15.4 billion each for 4 more in FY 2014.

“Added to this are plant and tooling up costs of [YEN] 83 billion for 2013 and [YEN] 42.4 billion for 2014 as Japanese companies Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Mitsubishi Electric and IHI establish assembly and production lines…. Sources here have privately begun to refer to the F-35 deal as a “bottakuri bar,” referring to establishments that lure customers… and force them to pay exorbitant bills through a range of excess charges for items not mentioned explicitly on the menu….. locally produced versions of US kit generally cost double their US prices…. Kiyotani said the F-35′s costs could climb to more than [YEN] 300 billion a fighter.”

Abe’s decision to print money at astronomical rates (q.v. Aug 22/13) is going to worsen this problem by dropping the exchange rate. The Yen has lost 28% of its value vs. the US dollar since June 29/12. Defense analyst Shinichi Kiyotani is quoted as saying that lack of specifics in Japan’s 10-year plan reflects uncertainty over the country’s ability to afford the F-35, and its 200 F-15Js and 90 or so F-2s will eventually need replacement. What to do? Sources: Defense News, “Future of F-35 Unclear as Costs Mount in Japan”.

_*Further details:*_
_Japan’s Next F-X Fighters: F-35 Wins Round 1_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Positive news , indeed.


----------



## Aepsilons

JMSDF Esuko Kantai 1 ships with USN 7th Fleet ships, beautiful photo op:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

_Japanese Ship *JS Samidare* was conducting merchant vessel escort duties through the Internationally Recommended Transit Corridor (IRTC) in the Gulf of Aden when the MV Nave Antropos issued a distress call to the UK Maritime Trade Operation (UKMTO) reporting to be under attack._ The JS Samidare eradicated the threat(s) and escorted the MV Nave Antropos to safety. 



Another view of the *JS Samidare,*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

Japan’s Building 2 Aegis Destroyers | The Diplomat

Japan is accelerating construction of two Aegis destroyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Japanese people would soon realize that nuclear weapon will bring them peace.


----------



## Jlaw

BoQ77 said:


> Japanese people would soon realize that nuclear weapon will bring them peace.



Will Japanese give poor vietnam nuclear tech so vietnam can find peace?


----------



## octopusonhead

BoQ77 said:


> Japanese people would soon realize that nuclear weapon will bring them peace.



Yeah... more countries with nuclear weapons, sounds like a fabulous idea!!


----------



## Aepsilons

The Defense Ministry plans to order two more Aegis destroyers capable of intercepting ballistic missiles in view of the continuing nuclear and missile threats from North Korea, government sources said Tuesday.

The ministry will soon start negotiations with the Finance Ministry on the plan to bring the number of Aegis destroyers operated by the Maritime Self-Defense Force to eight.

The Defense Ministry intends to include the plan in new defense guidelines that spell out Japan’s security policies for the coming decade. The government will draw up the guidelines by the end of the year.

The ministry plans to put the two new vessels into commission during the decade covered by the new guidelines.

Four of the MSDF’s six Aegis destroyers are currently equipped with the missile defense system that can shoot down ballistic missiles in space. The other two are being fitted with the system.

At least two are needed to cover the entire Japanese archipelago with the ballistic missile defense system, though more provide better protection. However, at least one is always in port for required maintenance.

To deal with a long-range ballistic missile threat from North Korea last December, the MSDF deployed two Aegis destroyers in the East China Sea and one in the Sea of Japan.

In the spring, two were deployed in the Sea of Japan to brace for the launch of North Korea’s Musudan medium-range missiles as the other two were undergoing maintenance. As the threat continued, some critics pointed out the inadequacy of the missile defense structure.




Japan to build two more Aegis destroyers to boost missile defense | The Japan Times


----------



## BoQ77

octopusonhead said:


> Yeah... more countries with nuclear weapons, sounds like a fabulous idea!!



in US style, if you were threaten by firearm, you have the right to buy a firearm for defending


----------



## Viet

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Shikishima Class*


WOW that is nice.
I wonder if you will provide us with some of this type of vessels 
but I believe they are too expensive for us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

I will be updating this with pictures in the coming days.
==========================================================

Exercise Malabar is a complex, high-end operational exercise that has grown in scope and complexity over the years. Malabar 2014 is the latest in a continuing series of exercises conducted to enhance multinational maritime relationships and mutual security issues.

The exercise will feature both ashore and at-sea training. Whilst ashore at Port Sasebo, Japan from 24 to 26 Jul, the interactions will include subject matter expert and professional exchanges on Carrier Strike Group operations, maritime patrol and reconnaissance operations, anti piracy operations and Visit, Board, Search and Seizure (VBSS) operations.

Three ships of Indian Navy viz. INS Ranvijay (guided missile destroyer), INS Shivalik (stealth frigate) and INS Shakti (fleet tanker) have already entered Port Sasebo, Japan on 23 Jul 14 for participating in the exercise.

The sea phase of the exercise is scheduled from 27 to 30 Jul 14 and will be conducted in the Western Pacific Ocean. Exercises planned during this phase include search and rescue exercises, helicopter cross-deck landings, underway replenishments, gunnery and anti-submarine warfare exercises, Visit, Board, Search and Seize operations (VBSS) and Liaison officer exchange and embarkation. Designed to enhance maritime cooperation among the navies of the participating nations, these exercises further hone individual capacity to conduct operations in a multi-national environment.

The Indian, Japanese and U.S. navies have a common understanding and knowledge of a shared working environment at sea. This exercise would further help advance the level of understanding among the navies.

Two destroyers along with a P3C Orion and a sea-plane (US-2) are participating from the Japanese Navy. From the US Navy one submarine (SSN), two destroyers, one tanker along with one MR aircraft would be participating. One US Carrier Strike group (CSG) is likely to join for the sea phase of the exercise.










Japanese and Indian Naval Officers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Some pictures of the conclusion of the 2014 Pacific Partnership Program that took place in Tacloban, Leyte, the Republic of the Philippines. 

Japan Maritime Self Defense Force had cooperated in Civil Building Campaign in the Philippines. 
======================================================================



*JAPAN MARITIME SELF DEFENSE FORCE -- COMMAND SHIP JS KUNISAKI ARRIVING INTO PHILIPPINES*




























































@JayMandan , @Zero_wing , @Filipino , @Pinoy , @Cossack25A1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Sometimes we tend to forget that the sailors and officers who serve in the navy have their own families. Let us remember this...





A son embracing his father...


----------



## Aepsilons

*Civil Building Initiative*


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## Zero_wing

Rimpac and tacloban city?


----------



## BoQ77

Tacloban - Pacific Partnership 2014


----------



## Aepsilons

Zero_wing said:


> Rimpac and tacloban city?



This was Tacloban - Pacific Partnership. The JS Kunisaki remained in the Western Pacific.

Whereas the JS ISE and an escort AEGIS destroyer headed for RIMPAC.

Seeing the pictures of the Filipino children, I am happy to see that they are rebuilding after Haiyan.

Just wanted to let you know that many of the sailors serving in the JS Kunisaki were the ones that came to aid the Philippines during the Haiyan tragedy. So for a lot of them, it was a spiritually reflective mood to see the people of Tacloban smiling, and rebuilding. We are inspired by them!


----------



## Aepsilons

Landing goods to Tacloban


----------



## BoQ77

these LCAC not much weaker than Zubr ...


----------



## Zero_wing

Well now the you lifted your weapons export ban soon we can buy military iteams from japan


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Ground Self Defense Force, training exercise *


----------



## Aepsilons

The beauty of cherry blossoms,


----------



## F-22Raptor

Japanese sailors get a tour aboard the USS John S. McCain during Malabar 2014.






The JS Kurama and JS Ashigara during Malabar 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

F-22Raptor said:


> Japanese sailors get a tour aboard the USS John S. McCain during Malabar 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The JS Kurama and JS Ashigara during Malabar 2014.



They named an Arleigh Burke Class Destroyer on the good senator eh? Impressive !


----------



## F-22Raptor

JS Ashigara and USS Shiloh in formation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

F-22Raptor said:


> JS Ashigara and USS Shiloh in formation.




Beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

Malabar 2014










JMSDF commander of Escort Flotilla 2 is greeted aboard the George Washington.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

F-22Raptor said:


> Malabar 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JMSDF commander of Escort Flotilla 2 is greeted aboard the George Washington.



Truly Impressive ! ^^


----------



## Echo_419

F-22Raptor said:


> JS Ashigara and USS Shiloh in formation.



You have any Photos of Indian Navy in Malabar


----------



## F-22Raptor

Echo_419 said:


> You have any Photos of Indian Navy in Malabar



If you look at the top photo of my last post, I believe the two ships outside the US cruiser are both Indian ships.


----------



## Aepsilons

Commissioning of the JDS MUROTO,

Such a beauty of a ship,...!

Unfurling of the Imperial Rising Sun Emblem...always makes makes me emotional...






*Banzai Nihon! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

Japanese guests watch flight operations, and get a tour of the combat direction center aboard the George Washington.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Japanese and Indian sailors chit chat, 
Malabar 2014


----------



## Aepsilons

*Defense contractors hawk their surveillance planes in Japan*


*



*

YOKOTA AIR BASE, Japan — U.S. defense contractors sense that there’s money to be made out of Japan’s decision to expand the role of its military amid Chinese aggression in the East China Sea.

Aerospace companies Northrop Grumman and Lockheed Martin held a joint news conference Thursday in Tokyo touting RQ-4 Global Hawk and E-2D Advanced Hawkeye surveillance planes as potential additions to the Japanese Air Self Defense Force.

A national security strategy, approved by Japan’s cabinet in December, calls for better air and maritime surveillance. Last month, the ruling coalition adopted a resolution that will allow the nation’s armed forces to defend the country’s allies in combat for the first time in the post-World War II era.

* RELATED: More Stars and Stripes coverage of the Pacific pivot*
The measures are, in part, a response to Chinese claims to the Senkakus (known as Diaoyu in China). The Japanese-controlled islands and their surrounding waters in the East China Sea are thought to encompass large reserves of natural gas.

The islands have been the site of confrontations between Chinese and Japanese ships and aircraft and are within an “air-defense identification zone” declared by China last year.

If Japan wants to keep tabs on the sea and air space around its country, there’s no better way than with the Global Hawk and Advanced Hawkeye, the U.S. contractors told Japanese reporters at the Foreign Correspondents’ Club of Japan.

The aircraft’s sensors, along with those on Lockheed’s F-35 jet fighters — which Japan has already committed to buying — could provide vital information about potential threats, the contractors said.

The U.S. Navy already has bought 25 Advanced Hawkeyes, which will operate from the decks of its aircraft carriers. The first recently arrived in Norfolk, Virginia, and the aircraft will be fielded to U.S. units in Japan in 2017, Northrop spokeswoman Kirsti Dunn said.

Meanwhile, U.S. Air Force Global Hawks began flying out of Misawa Air Base in Japan this summer.

Asked to assess the contractors’ sales pitches, former Air Force officer Ralph Cossa, of the Center for Strategic and International Studies in Hawaii, said there are cost and interoperability considerations for using the U.S. equipment.

From the bottom-line standpoint, it would cost Japan four times as much to build its own surveillance systems, he told Stars and Stripes.

“We are prepared to sell them stuff that we don’t sell most other folks,” Cossa said.

Information sharing is a big part of the U.S.-Japan alliance, he said.

“As they move toward collective defense, that is another thing they could contribute short of boots on the ground,” he added.

Brad Hicks, vice president of radar programs at Lockheed’s Mission Systems and Sensors business, told the conference that the radar on the E-2D, built by his company, can detect advanced threats. He noted that 800 foreign aircraft violated Japan’s airspace last year.

“ISR (intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance) is a country’s first line of defense,” he said. “ISR makes it possible for authorities to have detailed information about events that threaten security.”

The E-2D is designed to operate in concert with Lockheed’s Aegis Ballistic Missile Defense System, Hicks said.

Japan has six destroyers equipped with the system. Its national security strategy calls for two more to be added by 2020.

Decision-makers need reliable data from a variety of sensors that can be quickly collated and presented to them in a form they can use, said Hicks, a retired Navy rear admiral.

It is better for Japan to do that with the U.S. rather than alone, he said, noting that the seas in North Asia are a complex environment.

“There is a lot going on out there,” he said. “There are thousands of objects, fishing boats, merchant traffic, oil rigs. Maintaining awareness of not just the airspace but what is going on on the maritime surface is very important to Japan.”

The loss of Malaysian Airlines Flight 370 — thought to have gone down in the Indian Ocean — shows what happens when authorities don’t have awareness, he said.

Surveillance planes can also be used for fisheries management, commercial shipping monitoring, drug interdiction and scientific studies, Hicks added.

Jeff Remmington, Northrop’s liaison to the U.S. Pacific Command in Hawaii, said Japan needs a layered ISR system that combines signals and human intelligence with imagery from a variety of sensors.

Japan should take advantage of $3.6 billion that the U.S. government already has invested in the Advanced Hawkeye, added the former Air Force lieutenant general.

The potential for allies in the Pacific, several of which are, like Japan, looking to boost their surveillance capabilities, to operate the same systems and share information is huge, he said.

“Imagine what you can do with the Global Hawk from the U.S., Japan and (South) Korea, the Triton (a maritime version of the Global Hawk) from the U.S. and Australia and the E2D from the U.S. and Japan?” he said.

Mark Skinner, a vice president in Northrop’s Aerospace Systems sector, said allies are stronger when they share information smoothly across all their sensors and platforms in a given theater.

The former Navy vice admiral said acquisition of the Global Hawk and Advanced Hawkeye by Japan would demonstrate trust in the alliance and allow both nations to share costs.

Defense contractors hawk their surveillance planes in Japan - News - Stripes


----------



## Aepsilons

JS Ise (DDH 182) steams in close formation as one of forty-two ships and submarines representing 15 international partner nations during Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) Exercise 2014.






A Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force aviation ordnanceman mounts a Harpoon anti-ship missile onto a P-3C Orion as part of Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) Exercise 2014.






Lt. j.g. Amanda Cousart, the assistant weapons officer and shipboard aviation officer on board the U.S. Coast Guard Cutter Waesche (WMSL 751) facilitates a helicopter cross-deck brief with aviatiors from the Japanese Navy ship, JS Ise (DDH 182), July 3, 2014 on the flight deck of the cutter Waesche. The helicopter cross-deck brief covered the appropriate landing procedures for the Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) Exercise 2014.






Aircraft maintenance crew of the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force P-3C performs a pre-flight inspection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

*Japan to launch military space force*

Japan is planning to launch a military space force by 2019 that would initially be tasked with protecting satellites from dangerous debris orbiting the Earth, a report said.
The move is aimed at strengthening Japan-US cooperation in space, and comes after the countries pledged to boost joint work on monitoring space debris, Kyodo news agency said Sunday.
Japan would provide the US military with information obtained by the force as part of the joint bid to strengthen ties in space, the so-called “fourth battlefield”, Kyodo said, citing unnamed sources.
Japan’s defence ministry is looking at creating the new force using personnel from the Air Self-Defence Force, the country’s air force, it added.
The unit would acquire radar and telescope facilities, jointly with the science ministry and the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency, to run its observatory operations, Kyodo said.
Thousands of pieces of debris — including old satellites as well as pieces of rockets and other space equipment — are orbiting the Earth and threaten to collide with functioning communications and reconnaissance satellites.
Japan to launch military space force: report - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Mugwop said:


> *Japan to launch military space force*
> 
> Japan is planning to launch a military space force by 2019 that would initially be tasked with protecting satellites from dangerous debris orbiting the Earth, a report said.
> The move is aimed at strengthening Japan-US cooperation in space, and comes after the countries pledged to boost joint work on monitoring space debris, Kyodo news agency said Sunday.
> Japan would provide the US military with information obtained by the force as part of the joint bid to strengthen ties in space, the so-called “fourth battlefield”, Kyodo said, citing unnamed sources.
> Japan’s defence ministry is looking at creating the new force using personnel from the Air Self-Defence Force, the country’s air force, it added.
> The unit would acquire radar and telescope facilities, jointly with the science ministry and the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency, to run its observatory operations, Kyodo said.
> Thousands of pieces of debris — including old satellites as well as pieces of rockets and other space equipment — are orbiting the Earth and threaten to collide with functioning communications and reconnaissance satellites.
> Japan to launch military space force: report - Yahoo News



Thank you for the update, Ms. @Mugwop ^^,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan, US to develop 'fuel-cell submarine'*



Tokyo (AFP) —

Japan and the United States will jointly develop a fuel-cell powered submarine that can run for a month under the sea on a single charge, a report said on Friday.

The top-selling Yomiuri Shimbun reported that the unmanned, 10-metre (33-feet) long sub would be able to chart a pre-programmed course before returning to base.

The story, citing unnamed Japanese defence ministry officials, comes as Tokyo and Washington look to beef up their security alliance as they warily eye an increasingly assertive China.

Defence ministry officials could not immediately confirm the deal.

The submarine would be used for patrolling with sonar capable of detecting potential threats, but it would not be equipped with torpedos or other weaponry, the Yomiuri said.

Japan’s defence ministry would earmark about 2.6 billion yen ($25 million) over the next five years to develop the high-performance fuel cell, it added.

The US military reportedly got involved when it heard about its Japanese counterparts’ plans for a fuel-cell sub.

Fuel cells generate emissions-free energy through a chemical reaction of hydrogen and oxygen, and are most commonly associated with environmentally friendly vehicles.

Japan is a leader in the technology while the US a major player in hydrogen storage development.

In June, Japan and Australia announced a possible submarine development deal as they stepped up their defence ties.


Japan, US to develop 'fuel-cell submarine' ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion


----------



## Aepsilons

Preparing for surveillance duties,












(hello there!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United westand

Did Japan test an anti-sub missile ?


----------



## Aepsilons

United westand said:


> Did Japan test an anti-sub missile ?



Yes, it was.


----------



## United westand

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, it was.


 
how about domestic antisub missile ability, Nihonjin ?


----------



## Aepsilons

United westand said:


> how about domestic antisub missile ability, Nihonjin ?



Plenty, we have Type 89s, as well as ASROC variants, in most of our destroyers and destroyer escorts.


----------



## United westand

When Japan is ready to be full recovered, as you estimate ?


----------



## Cossack25A1

I wonder if the Type 01 LMAT is available for export because I am pretty sure the FGM-148 Javelin system is more expensive.


----------



## Aepsilons

Cossack25A1 said:


> I wonder if the Type 01 LMAT is available for export because I am pretty sure the FGM-148 Javelin system is more expensive.



These are available for exports. The price of one is $260,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

I would love to the Type 10 in the Philippines if Japan is done with its changes to the arms sells law it would be nice to see it as bid for the future MBT project anyway news on the plan Joint training of the Philippines and Japan?


----------



## kawaraj

Indus Falcon said:


> *Japan’s Next F-X Fighters: F-35 Wins Round 1*
> 
> *July 17/14: Weapons.*In the wake of recent changes that allow Japan to export some defense items to certain customers, and engage in multinational collaborations with allied countries, Japan is becoming involved with MBDA’s Meteor long-range air-to-air missile:
> 
> “Separately, the government also gave a green light to Japan’s joint research with Britain using Japanese seeker technology. It’s a simulation-based project linked to a Meteor missile development among European countries. Defense Ministry official Toru Hotchi said Japanese officials are hoping the research can lead to a technology that can be used for F-35 stealth fighter jets that Japan plans to purchase for its Air Self-Defense Forces.”
> 
> Meteor is about to enter service on the JAS-39C/D Gripen, with Eurofighter and Rafale qualification to follow by 2018. MBDA has previously stated that they plan to field a variant for internal carriage in the F-35, and have taken some design-related steps, but there’s no definite program or timeframe yet. Could interest be picking up?
> 
> *Feb 4/14: Bottakuri.*Costs continue to rise for Japan, and F-35Js could end up costing YEN 300 billion each. Meanwhile, Japan’s new 5-year Mid-Term Defense Plan will buy just 28 F-35s by 2018, of a 42 plane order that would see 38 assembled in Japan under a final assembly and checkout deal. At that rate, they won’t make the target of completed deployment by 2021 without a high 2019 order surge. Meanwhile, prices have already climbed from the original YEN 9.6 – 9.9 billion agreement to YEN 14.95 billion each for 2 jets in FY 2013, and YEN 15.4 billion each for 4 more in FY 2014.
> 
> “Added to this are plant and tooling up costs of [YEN] 83 billion for 2013 and [YEN] 42.4 billion for 2014 as Japanese companies Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Mitsubishi Electric and IHI establish assembly and production lines…. Sources here have privately begun to refer to the F-35 deal as a “bottakuri bar,” referring to establishments that lure customers… and force them to pay exorbitant bills through a range of excess charges for items not mentioned explicitly on the menu….. locally produced versions of US kit generally cost double their US prices…. Kiyotani said the F-35′s costs could climb to more than [YEN] 300 billion a fighter.”
> 
> Abe’s decision to print money at astronomical rates (q.v. Aug 22/13) is going to worsen this problem by dropping the exchange rate. The Yen has lost 28% of its value vs. the US dollar since June 29/12. Defense analyst Shinichi Kiyotani is quoted as saying that lack of specifics in Japan’s 10-year plan reflects uncertainty over the country’s ability to afford the F-35, and its 200 F-15Js and 90 or so F-2s will eventually need replacement. What to do? Sources: Defense News, “Future of F-35 Unclear as Costs Mount in Japan”.
> 
> _*Further details:*_
> _Japan’s Next F-X Fighters: F-35 Wins Round 1_



The tax hike will make up some short. But I still don't like this F35.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Nihonjin1051 post pics of Japanese army.. the basic equipment... the standard kevlar vest,rifle etc..


----------



## Aepsilons

Standard equipment, JGSDF -- Paratrooper Infantry







JMSDF --- Rikusentai (naval infantry force = marines)





JGSDF -- Anti-Tank Brigade


----------



## Aepsilons

JGSDF --- Snipers






HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes





HiRes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastSea

*With wary eye on China, Japan drill simulates retaking island*






*ENIYABANAREJIMA, May 22:*
Japanese land, sea and air forces combined to simulate the recapture of a remote island on Thursday, a small drill that nonetheless underscores the country’s concerns about far-flung territory claimed 

With wary eye on China, Japan drill simulates retaking island - The Rakyat Post - The Rakyat Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan military holds drill as its role expands*

GOTEMBA, Japan — Japan's military showcased its ability to defend remote islands Tuesday, as its role expands at home and abroad under new defense policies instituted by Prime Minister Shinzo Abe that have divided the nation.

The military began large-scale annual "Fire Power" exercises at the foot of Mount Fuji aimed at repelling a hypothetical invasion of far-off Japanese islands, defense officials said.

Lt. Kunikazu Takahashi, spokesman for Japan Ground Self-Defense Force, said the exercises, which last until Sunday, follow new defense guidelines that emphasize island defense.

The defense plans, approved in December, reflect a shift in Japan's defense priorities from its northern reaches near Russia to the East China Sea, where Tokyo and Beijing are locked in a dispute over a chain of uninhabited islands. Under the guidelines, Japan is setting up an amphibious unit similar to the U.S. Marines to respond quickly to any invasion of those islands.

"We believe such arrangements can discourage any foreign invasion," Takahashi said in an interview during the exercise. "It would be best if we can defend our land without fighting."

Abe's Cabinet approved in July a reinterpretation of Japan's war-renouncing constitution, which was drafted under U.S. direction after World War II, to allow the military to defend foreign countries. The endorsement of what is known as the right to collective self-defense has sharply divided public opinion, mainly due to sensitivity over Japan's wartime past.

Air force veteran Toshiya Hamada, 80, welcomed the decision. "It doesn't mean we want to wage war, but we need to gain strength because we don't want to go to war," he said. "I know soldiers feel most strongly about that because they are the first ones to go to the front line."

But Naomi Uchida, 36, who came to see the exercise with her husband and two children, said she doesn't think Japan needs to expand its military role.

"Japan is safe as it is," she said. "I'm worried if my boy says he wants to join the army."

Fighter jets, attack helicopters and tanks, guided missile systems and artillery fired Tuesday at targets at the base of Mount Fuji, where soldiers demonstrated tactics to fight off foreign invaders.

The live-fire exercises involve 2,300 troops, 20 aircraft and 80 tanks and armored vehicles, among other equipment.


Read more here: Latest local news from San Luis Obispo, CA | The Tribune



https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aLhcDMaPPC0


----------



## Aepsilons

Japan Ground Self Defense Force


The largest of the three services, the Ground Self-Defense Force (GSDF), operates under the command of the chief of the ground staff, based in the city of Ichikawa, east of Tokyo.
Strategy is determined by the nation's elongated insular geography, its mountainous terrain, and the nearness of the Asian mainland. The terrain favors local defense against invasion by ground forces, but protection of the approximately 15,800-kilometer coastline of the four main islands would present unique problems in the event of a large-scale invasion. Potentially hostile aircraft and missile bases are so close that timely warning even by radar facilities might be difficult to obtain. Maneuver space is limited to such an extent that ground defenses would have to be virtually in place at the onset of hostilities. No point of the country is more than 150 kilometers from the sea. Moreover, the straits separating Honshu from the other main islands restrict the rapid movement of troops from one island to another, even though all major islands are now connected by bridges and tunnels. Within each island, mountain barriers and narrow roads restrict troop and supply movements. The key strategic region is densely populated and highly industrialized central Honshu, particularly the area from Tokyo to Kobe.

Japan has many places suited for landing operations and is geographically located close to neighboring countries on the continent. It is expected that an aggressor will attempt to assure the safety of its landing forces by concentrating its naval and air assets to secure overwhelming combat power at the time and on the point they choose. It is extremely difficult, or practically impossible, for Japan to have enough defense capability to repel all troops of an aggressor on the sea. It would incur enormous and unbearable costs to build up such defense capability. Consequently, we need to preserve an adequate ground defense capability to destroy those aggressor troops on the ground who have succeeded in their landing operation. A robust ground defense capability to repel an aggressor, which might succeed in breaking through our maritime defense, will enable us to maintain solid defense posture required for effective deterrence against an aggression.


*Organization*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Equipment of the Japan Ground Self Defense Force
*
*A) INFANTRY WEAPONS*

SCK/ Minebea 9mm Pistol:








Minebea Machine Pistol:







Howa Type 89 Assault Rifle,







Howa Type 64 Battle Rifle,







Sumitomo MINIM 5.56 mm Machine Gun,







Sumitomo Type 62,







Sumitomo M2,







Howa Type 96, Automatic Grenade Launcher,












Type 06 Rifle Grenade,


----------



## Aepsilons

More on JGSDF equipment,





M27 IAR を使用する海兵隊員も多く見掛けた。


----------



## Europa

*The Yomiuri Shimbun*

Is it time to stop resorting to the enactment of special measures laws to allow the Self-Defense Forces to be dispatched after a serious situation has erupted overseas?

A proposal is being floated within the government and the ruling parties to enact a permanent law regarding the overseas dispatch of the SDF. The move is meant to address the need to enact relevant legislation to deal with the expansion of the SDF’s logistical support for U.S. and other forces, which became possible with the Cabinet approval in July of the government’s new constitutional interpretation that allows limited exercise of right of collective self-defense.

During intensive interpellation in the House of Councillors, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe hinted at his positive stance on permanent legislation, saying the government would consider “whether to have a permanent law or special measures laws” regarding the SDF’s international peace cooperation activities.

Two special measures laws have been enacted in the past in connection with the overseas dispatch of the SDF. One was the counterterrorism special measures law enacted after the Sept. 11, 2001, terrorist attacks on the United States, which allowed the SDF to take on refueling missions in the Indian Ocean. The other was the 2003 special measures law on assisting with the reconstruction of Iraq, which made it possible for the SDF to engage in air transportation missions and such humanitarian activities as supplying water.

Both laws were enforced over fixed periods and have since expired.

If the Diet enacts comprehensive permanent legislation instead of revising the International Peacekeeping Activities Cooperation Law and other pertinent laws, it will be not necessary to enact special measures laws in response to pressing situations, thereby allowing the swift, flexible dispatch of the SDF abroad.

The enactment of permanent legislation would be a promising step to help put the Abe administration’s strategy of “proactive contribution to peace” into action.

SDF activities expanded

The government’s new interpretation limits the definition of activities constituting “integration with the use of force”—banned under the Constitution—to SDF logistical and other activities at locations where battles are actually taking place. This has made it possible for SDF personnel to rescue foreign troops that are under attack, if the foreign country agrees.

Both measures are significant in expanding and improving the SDF’s international peacekeeping activities, as well as enhancing their effectiveness.

Thus far, the SDF’s activities have been limited to noncombat zones, a concept that the world will not accept. Until now, even if a foreign military asked for SDF rescue operations, Japan had no option but to decline or go to the site to assess the situation and resort to the emergency step of using arms for self-defense if SDF personnel were in danger.

After the Self-Defense Forces Law was revised in 2006, international peacekeeping cooperation activities became a primary duty of the SDF. In 2008, the Liberal Democratic Party and New Komeito considered permanent legislation but failed to reach an agreement and gave up on having the Diet enact such a law. The government’s new interpretation is a prime opportunity to enact permanent legislation.

Such legislation would help the government put together and present an overall picture of the SDF’s international activities. It is necessary to put such activities into two categories—those conducted with and those conducted without a resolution by the U.N. Security Council—and restrict SDF dispatch abroad through such measures as requiring prior Diet approval.

We urge the government and the ruling parties to positively consider permanent legislation.

(From The Yomiuri Shimbun, Aug. 23, 2014)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Amazing. The Glory of the Imperial Japanese Navy has returned.... 

Thanks for the news update @Europa , you just made my day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Amazing. The Glory of the Imperial Japanese Navy has returned....
> 
> Thanks for the news update @Europa , you just made my day.



Congrats finally you guys are getting over these ridiculous Bans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

* Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) - Submarine Fleet Capability *


Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) - Submarine Fleet Capability - YouTube


----------



## Aepsilons

*Type 10 MBT*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

_Construction update of the DDH-184, the 2nd Izumo-Class Light Carrier [Helicopter Carrier] _



































*SPECS*

Displacement: 27,000 tons (full load)
Length: 815 ft
Width: 125 ft
Beam: 110 ft
Propulsion: 4 GE LM2500 COGAG, 2 shafts
Speed: 30+ knots
Crew: 970 (Includes Air Wing)
Air Wing Stated Capability:
- Up to 16 ASW/SAR helicopters
Air Wing Fixed Capability:
- 15 F-35B JSF
- 04 V-22 Osprey
- 04 ASW & SAR Helos
Armament:
- 2 x 21 Cell RAM 
- 2 x 20mm Phalanx CIWS
Elevators: 2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Australian, Japanese soldiers to train together in historic first*

*



*


In a historic first, Australian troops will travel to Japan to take part in an earthquake response training exercise.

Defence force personnel will travel to Japan to take part in the Minchinoku Alert exercise, a scenario which will provide training for an earthquake disaster, News Ltd has reported.

The agreement was reached during Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's recent visit to Australia.

RSL president Ken Doolan told News Ltd the league's stance was to support the defence relationship between Australia and Japan.

However, he said some RSL members would not be pleased with the news.

He said Australia had already sent serving personnel to Japan in 2011 as part of a tsunami relief effort.

The announcement of the training exercise comes as Japan and Australia seek to strengthen their military relationship and Japan turns away from its post-WWII pacifism policy.


Read more at Australian, Japanese soldiers to train together in historic first


----------



## Aepsilons

_*JMSDF Naval Exercise*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

A JMSDF sailor aboard the USS Stethem conducting anti-submarine exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*U.N. sizes up Japan as peacekeeper*


NEW YORK – Prime Minister Shinzo Abe is forging ahead with a plan that could increase the deployment of the Self-Defense Forces overseas under new parameters, and the United Nations welcomes a national debate in Japan on the issue as it views the potential to improve peacekeeping efforts with Tokyo’s help.

“The broader policy debate that is going on in your country with respect to Japan’s engagement in the further peacekeeping is something that we welcome very much,” Ameerah Haq, U.N. undersecretary-general for field support, said in an interview at her office.

“It solidifies the partnership between Japan and the U.N. and Japan’s contribution to the peace and security agenda of the U.N.”

On July 1, Abe’s Cabinet made a decision to reinterpret, rather than amend, the Constitution in a way that allows Tokyo to exercise the right to collective self-defense, or coming to the aid of an ally under armed attack.

The divisive decision triggered debates about the pacifist Constitution, which had previously been interpreted as limiting the use of force strictly to its own defense.

The decision could lead to the relaxation of Japan’s strict rules on SDF weapons use.

As it now stands, Japan is the second-largest contributor to the peacekeeping budget at the international body after the United States. Tokyo provides 10.83 percent of its annual funding and has dispatched troops to non-war zone locations in Cambodia, Mozambique, the Golan Heights and East Timor.

Japan is currently involved in a peacekeeping operation in South Sudan where several hundred members of an engineering unit have been installing infrastructure since 2012.

Over half of the 17 U.N. peacekeeping missions are in Africa, where the need is greatest.

Haq pointed out that the U.N.’s demands go beyond the need for “enablers” — those who help build critical infrastructure. With looser restrictions on use of force, Japanese troops could perform various roles with the infantry, police units and in other staff positions also involving planning, she said.

More boots are required on the ground in Africa, particularly in countries like Mali and the Central African Republic.

When U.S. President Barack Obama met Abe in Tokyo in April, the prime minister was approached to actively engage more of Tokyo’s troops on the continent, according to an unnamed U.S. government source. Abe is said to be considering the request, which Haq said would contribute “very positively” to peacekeeping efforts.

The undersecretary general hopes Tokyo could also assist by providing equipment and training. Haq highlighted how lengthy deployments from distant countries like Japan, where troops may be tasked to build roads or airports, for instance, are problematic.

Setting up such missions typically takes awhile, and much time is lost moving heavy machinery, potentially putting more civilians at risk in the process.

The head of field support suggested that if Tokyo supplied engineering equipment, for example, it could help alleviate the situation. By sending machinery to a regional hub in Uganda, contingents from other African countries could be trained there to use it and then be quickly dispatched to conflict zones as needs arise.

The equipment is usually only necessary for the first 12 to 18 months, after which it could be shipped to other zones on an as-needed basis.

“The difficulty that we have is a number of troop contributing countries don’t have that equipment,” she explained. “This is something that Japan, I think, can play a very important role.”

Haq listed numerous missions in places like Darfur, Congo, Mali, the Central African Republic and even more in South Sudan where the Japanese could have potential roles to play.

As the annual budget creeps up to cope with rising conflicts, the field support chief is pushing to streamline operations by incorporating new technology, as well as making operations more environmentally friendly and modern.

Simple technologies, such as new types of tents used by Norwegian troops, which are insulated and quickly set up and broken down, could have far reaching benefits to other missions in harsh climates.

More sophisticated technologies, such as the unmanned aerial vehicles, have also proven successful in the Democratic Republic of Congo and have broader applications elsewhere.

Haq highlighted the success of a mission in Lebanon where 30 percent of the energy is generated by a solar farm.

As a nation recognized for “cutting edge” technology, she sees room for Japan’s contributions in that area as well.

Against the backdrop of efforts to make operations “smarter,” Haq is quick to describe how peacekeepers have dramatically changed over the last 70 years.

“The challenges are huge because of the complexities,” she explained, noting how the days of peacekeepers sitting on a border with binoculars monitoring are largely gone.

Modern peacekeepers must operate nimbly in new environments. They are often required to mediate with nonstate actors and rebel groups in collapsed states as well as cope with threats from improvised explosive devices in precarious security environments to carry out mandates to protect civilians in dangerous circumstances.

Meanwhile, the international body must wait and see if Abe’s plan is supported and whether more Japanese troops with expanded roles will become a reality.


U.N. sizes up Japan as peacekeeper | The Japan Times


----------



## kolinsky

CN.Black said:


> You didn't order F35B,and F35A can't land on a DDH.


F35B is not a good 5G. for DDHs. 

F35B can not put a ASM-2 inside of its body, so if it want to attack other carriers, it cannot be a stealth aircraft. Some ASM like YJ12 has 7 meters long, there is no way to ask F35 to carry such weapons. However J15 does. DDH and F35B together is only enough for self defence, under the watching of E767.


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## Aepsilons

*Kawasaki P1 of the Japan Maritime Self Defense Forces*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*The Akizuki Class Destroyer*


DDG117-- JDS Suzutsuki,




















DDG 115 -- JDS Akizuki,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan, U.S. to compile interim report on defense guidelines in October*



Japan and the United States plan to wait until early October to finish drawing up an interim report on the planned revision to bilateral defense cooperation guidelines, as they need to spend more time on its wording, a government source said in Tokyo.

The Japanese government is apparently concerned that the report, depending on how it is worded, will take center stage in the Diet’s extraordinary session this fall, while the United States is trying to tread carefully not to provoke China, the source said Friday.

The report is now expected to be compiled when senior Japanese and American officials at the director general level gather in Washington in early October to discuss the new guidelines, which are expected to be finalized by the end of the year, according to the source.

The two countries had planned to arrange a meeting in late September of their foreign and defense ministers under the so-called two-plus-two consultative framework, and to release the report, as the 69th session of the U.N. General Assembly will be held around the same time.

The focus of the first revision in 17 years is on how much of an expanded role the Self-Defense Forces will take under the bilateral alliance, especially in logistical support.

Tokyo’s decision in July to enable the use of the right to collective self-defense, or going to the aid of allies under armed attack even when Japan is not directly threatened, will also be reflected in the updated guidelines.



Japan, U.S. to compile interim report on defense guidelines in October | The Japan Times


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan, U.S. Eye Offensive Military Weapons For Tokyo*


By Nobuhiro Kubo

TOKYO, Sept 10 (Reuters) - Japan and the United States are exploring the possibility of Tokyo acquiring offensive weapons that would allow Japan to project power far beyond its borders, Japanese officials said, a move that would likely infuriate China.

While Japan's intensifying rivalry with China dominates the headlines, Tokyo's focus would be the ability to take out North Korean missile bases, said three Japanese officials involved in the process.

They said Tokyo was holding the informal, previously undisclosed talks with Washington about capabilities that would mark an enhancement of military might for a country that has not fired a shot in anger since its defeat in World War Two.

The talks on what Japan regards as a "strike capability" are preliminary and do not cover specific hardware at this stage, the Japanese officials told Reuters.

Defense experts say an offensive capability would require a change in Japan's purely defensive military doctrine, which could open the door to billions of dollars worth of offensive missile systems and other hardware. These could take various forms, such as submarine-fired cruise missiles similar to the U.S. Tomahawk.

U.S. officials said there were no formal discussions on the matter but did not rule out the possibility that informal contacts on the issue had taken place. One U.S. official said Japan had approached American officials informally last year about the matter.

Japan's military is already robust but is constrained by a pacifist Constitution. The Self Defense Forces have dozens of naval surface ships, 16 submarines and three helicopter carriers, with more vessels under construction. Japan is also buying 42 advanced F-35 stealth fighter jets.

Reshaping the military into a more assertive force is a core policy of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe. He has reversed a decade of military spending cuts, ended a ban on Japanese troops fighting abroad and eased curbs on arms exports.

NORTH KOREAN MISSILES

North Korea lies less than 600 km (370 miles) from Japan at the closest point.

Pyongyang, which regularly fires short-range rockets into the sea separating the Koreas from Japan, has improved its ballistic missile capabilities and conducted three nuclear weapons tests, its most recent in February 2013.

In April, North Korea said that in the event of war on the Korean Peninsula, Japan would be "consumed in nuclear flames".

Part of Japan's motivation for upgrading its capabilities is a nagging suspicion that the United States, with some 28,000 troops in South Korea as well as 38,000 in Japan, might hesitate to attack the North in a crisis, Japanese experts said.

U.S. forces might hold off in some situations, such as if South Korea wanted to prevent an escalation, said Narushige Michishita, a national security adviser to the Japanese government from 2004-2006.

"We might want to maintain some kind of limited strike capability in order to be able to initiate a strike, so that we can tell the Americans, 'unless you do the job for us, we will have to do it on our own,'" said Michishita, a security expert at the National Graduate Institute for Policy Studies in Tokyo.

Reflecting Japan's concerns, Abe told parliament in May 2013 that it was vital "not to give the mistaken impression that the American sword would not be used" in an emergency.

"At this moment is it really acceptable for Japan to have to plead with the U.S. to attack a missile threatening to attack Japan?" Abe said.

Under current security guidelines, in the event of a ballistic missile attack, "U.S. forces will provide Japan with necessary intelligence and consider, as necessary, the use of forces providing additional strike power".


SHROUDED IN EUPHEMISM

The informal discussions on offensive capabilities cover all options, from Japan continuing to rely completely on Washington to getting the full panoply of weaponry itself.

Japan would like to reach a conclusion in about five years, and then start acquiring hardware, one Japanese official said.

Tokyo had wanted the discussions included in the review of the Japan-U.S. Defense Cooperation Guidelines that are expected to cover areas such as logistical support and cybersecurity. Those talks, which formally kicked off last October, are the first in 17 years.

But the United States was keen to keep discussions on offensive capabilities separate to avoid riling China and South Korea, another Japanese official said. Beijing and Seoul each have territorial disputes with Tokyo and accuse Abe of failing to atone for Japan's wartime aggression.

Reflecting the sensitivities of the issue even in Japan, any talk of an upgraded offensive capability is shrouded in euphemism.

Itsunori Onodera, who stepped down last week as defense minister in a broad cabinet reshuffle, a year ago described it as _*"the capability to attack enemies' military bases and strategic bases for the sake of self-defense".*_



Japan, U.S. Eye Offensive Military Weapons For Tokyo


----------



## Aepsilons

*DD-115 あきづき一般公開　JMSDF New Class DD-115 AKIZUKI*


----------



## Aepsilons

*Tomahawks battalion partners with Japan Ground Self-Defense Force for Rising Thunder 14*


YAKIMA TRAINING CENTER, Wash. - Following opening ceremonies on Sept. 2, Japan Ground Self-Defense Force troops trained alongside Soldiers of 4th Battalion, 23rd Infantry Regiment during 2014 Rising Thunder exercises. The annual training partners Japanese military personnel with units from Joint Base Lewis-McChord and 7th Infantry Division, I Corps.

On day two of functional training, 4th Battalion, 23rd Infantry Regiment conducted 12 ranges, including sniper training, field artillery, and support-by-fire exercises. 

The annual training is an opportunity for a selected JGSDF unit to come to the U.S. to conduct exercises, and for the U.S. Army to further develop the partnership with the JGSDF.

DVIDS - News - Tomahawks battalion partners with Japan Ground Self-Defense Force for Rising Thunder 14


----------



## Aepsilons

*JMSDF submarine squadron to make port call in Solomon Islands*


The Japan Maritime Self Defence Force (JMSDF) training will arrive in Honiara, Friday.

The squadron is being led by Rear Admiral Yuasa Hideki and is part of their annual training program this year.

The squadron comprises of 716 Personnel and three vessels, TV-Kashima, TV-Setoyuki and DD-Asagiri.

The vessels left Japan on 22nd May 2014 and has visited 15 ports in 13 countries.

Solomon Islands is the eighth country out of the 13 countries.

The purposes of the program are to train newly commissioned JMSDF officers and to promote friendship between the people of those countries visited and Japan.

During the brief stop over here, Rear Admiral Yuasa Hideki will make courtesy calls to the Honiara City Mayors Office and the Prime Minister’s Office respectively.

Also during the day, the squadron will make site visits to both the U.S Memorial and the Japanese Memorial to lay wreath and pay respect to those who perished during the war here in Solomon Islands.

The visit will be concluded with a reception co-hosted by the Japan Maritime Self Defence Force and the Embassy of Japan in Solomon Islands.

At the reception remarks will be made by His Excellency Uto, Parliamentary Vice Minister for the Foreign Affairs of Japan, Rear Admiral Yuasa Hideki, Commander of the Japan Maritime Self Defence Force Squadron,Mr. Kenichi Kimiya, Ambassador of Japan to Solomon Islands,and Hon. Manasseh Maelanga, care taker Deputy Prime Minister of Solomon Islands.

The Squadron will depart for the next leg of its program at around 09:00am on Saturday.


Japan maritime self defence force visits here - Solomon Star


----------



## abdullah0001

Japan is a pawn America is the player


----------



## Penguin

Nihonjin1051 said:


> JGSDF -- Anti-Tank Brigade


PANZERFAUST3
Panzerfaust 3 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



abdullah0001 said:


> Japan is a pawn America is the player







Abdullah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Asagiri Class Destroyer*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Command and control*
The ship is equipped with OYQ-6/7 combat direction system. The system can transmit tactical data via Link-11. The Asagiri class is also fitted with a terminal for the MOF system, an operational C4I system that uses the Superbird SHF-SATCOM. The direction control system uses OYQ-5 digital communication system to transfer data between ship and onboard helicopter.

*Asagiri missiles*
Asagiri class destroyers are armed with two quad Harpoon SSM launchers carrying eight RGM-84C Harpoon surface-to-surface missiles. The Mk29 Sea Sparrow octuple launcher onboard can fire 18 short-range Sea Sparrow surface-to-air missiles.

*Naval guns*
The main gun fitted forward is an Otobreda 76mm, which has a range of 30,000m and can fire up to 120 rounds per minute. Two 20mm Mk15 Phalanx close-in weapon systems provide point defence against incoming anti-ship missiles and low-flying aircraft.

*Anti-submarine warfare*
The class is reasonably equipped for anti-submarine operations. Equipment for this role includes an Mk16 anti-submarine rocket octuple launcher and two HOS-302A triple 324mm torpedo tubes for Type 68 anti-submarine warfare torpedoes.

*Sensors and radars*
The sensor suite includes a towed tactical passive sonar array, Mitsubishi OQS-4A bow-mounted medium frequency sonar, OPS 20 navigational radar and OPS-28 surface search radar with the track-while-scan capability.

The first four vessels of the Asagiri class (DD151-154) are equipped with the OPS-14 air search radar; the remainder (DD155-158) with the OPS-24 air search 3D radar.

*Aircraft*
The hangar was enlarged to accommodate two helicopters, but the class was operationally configured to carry a single SH-60J(K) anti-submarine helicopter.

*Countermeasures*
"The Asagiri class is fitted with two Mk36 six-barrelled super-rapid blooming offboard chaff launchers."
The Asagiri class is fitted with two Mk36 six-barrelled super-rapid blooming offboard chaff launchers, which fire chaff or infrared decoys to deceive incoming anti-ship missiles. Other electronic warfare includes the NOLR-6C ESM, the OLT-3 jammer and a SLQ-25 Nixie acoustic torpedo decoy system.

*Propulsion*
The Asagiri class is powered by a combined gas turbine and gas turbine propulsion system consisting of four Kawasaki-Rolls-Royce Spey SM1A gas turbines. The four gas turbines drive two controllable pitch propellers to generate 543,000shp of power. This propulsion system provides a maximum speed of 30kt.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese sailor hoists the Rising Sun Emblem,*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Kawasaki P1 of the Japan Maritime Self Defense Forces*








Noteworthy similarities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

The Japanese military command plans to resume contacts with the Russian Armed Forces suspended after Tokyo joined anti-Russian sanctions over Ukraine.

The Japanese Navy would like to hold search and rescue exercises with the Russian Pacific Fleet as planned in late September near Vladivostok, the Nikkei newspaper said on Monday.

Along with the joint manoeuvres, the Japanese Navy command plans to hold consultations with Russian colleagues to confirm the unchanged policy to continue bilateral ties in defence.

Japan and Russia have held search and rescue exercises since 1998. Last December, the 14th such exercises took place near the Japanese port of Maizuru. During the joint training, Japan’s missile destroyer Shirane, the missile boat Hayabusa and support vessels and the Russian large anti-submarine ship Admiral Vinogradov, a tanker and a tugboat conducted search and rescue operations, manoeuvred and examined a “suspicious” vessel.

Military and political ties between Moscow and Tokyo actively developed in recent time. Russian Defence and Foreign Ministers Sergei Shoigu and Sergei Lavrov met with their Japanese counterparts Itsunori Onodera and Fumio Kishida in the Japanese capital on November 2, 2013, to discuss defence cooperation. That time the sides declared they planned to enlarge the scope and forms of joint military exercises.


----------



## cnleio

Soryu class submarine

Command room






AIP power room

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

KOMODO 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMDR



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan’s Fleet BMD: Upgrades & UORs*

Japan considering land-based SM-3s as well; Contract for base Atago Class Aegis combat system upgrades.

*Sept 30/14: Atago base upgrades.* Lockheed Martin Mission Systems and Training in Moorestown, NJ receives a $53.6 million contract modification to upgrade Japan’s Atago Class Ships DDG 177 and DDG 178 from Aegis Baseline 7 Phase 1R, to the Advanced Capability Build 12 software with Technology Insertion 12 hardware. All funds are committed immediately.

Work will be performed in Moorestown, NJ (65%), and Chelmsford, MA (35%), and is expected to be complete by March 2017. US Navy NAVSEA in Washington, DC manages the contract as Japan’s FMS agent (N00024-13-C-5111).

*Aug 11/14: Land-based.* Japan’s government is reportedly considering land-based SM-3 missiles as an upper-tier complement to the PATRIOT PAC-3 missiles being deployed as point defense, similar to the Aegis Ashore installations in Europe.

The move seems as if it would duplicate naval deployment of SM-3s, but land-based SM-3 missiles would deepen Japan’s available reserves against larger-scale “rush” attacks, while freeing Japan’s advanced air defense destroyers to perform their air defense role with fewer compromises. It would also be possible for Japan to quickly deploy Aegis Ashore bases with SM-3 Block IBs, before the jointly developed SM-3 Block IIA is ready, then rotate SM-3 Block IBs to the land fleet once the Block IIA is ready for naval use. Sources: Mainichi, “Defense ministry mulls introducing ground-based SM-3 interceptor missiles”.


Japan’s Fleet BMD: Upgrades & UORs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


>


want to translate for us, or is my guess accurate, corruption, technology, and whatever else means China will not stand up to Japanese forces.


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> want to translate for us, or is my guess accurate, corruption, technology, and whatever else means China will not stand up to Japanese forces.



There are technical and training deficiencies that are addressed regarding the Chinese side. Naval wise, its basically reaffirming our confidence in our capabilities against exigencies in the region and the JMSDF's ability to command and control.

*Japan - Philippine Development*


*



*
@Cossack25A1 , @JayMandan , @Pinoy , @Ayan81

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


> There are technical and training deficiencies that are addressed regarding the Chinese side. Naval wise, its basically reaffirming our confidence in our capabilities against exigencies in the region and the JMSDF's ability to command and control.
> 
> *Japan - Philippine Development*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> @Cossack25A1 , @JayMandan , @Pinoy , @Ayan81


while I largely agree with the statement Chinese navy needs work and perhaps 1-2 decade for it to be a truly global force, I have also read a recent report by a Japanese author on a Japanese magazine, translated, that we lack the PASSION, not funding, or something like that, but passion, yes you heard it here first. Apparently our goals are not set, and thus we lack passion and so it's not as good.

Also because we didn't take into account how many missiles US and Japan could launch at us, so we didn't put as many on our ship to counter those threats.

With logic like that, can we really take these things at, I mean we got our own crazies as well, but this is the first time I heard passion is listed as a reason.


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> while I largely agree with the statement Chinese navy needs work and perhaps 1-2 decade for it to be a truly global force, I have also read a recent report by a Japanese author on a Japanese magazine, translated, that we lack the PASSION, not funding, or something like that, but passion, yes you heard it here first. Apparently our goals are not set, and thus we lack passion and so it's not as good.



There are a lot of Japanese military analysts, and depending on the source, some of them tend to be very over-critical. And I don't think that its good to say such things because it can be misconstrued or taken in a wrong context. So, it really depends on who wrote that article piece. I would prefer if you review more moderate article pieces , with support of JSDF, because they tend to represent the military's view. Listen, it is evident that the PLAN is modernizing and no one in the JMSDF doubts the professionalism , or passion of the servicemen. 




Genesis said:


> Also because we didn't take into account how many missiles US and Japan could launch at us, so we didn't put as many on our ship to counter those threats.



Don't have to worry about these hypothetical scenarios of how many missiles Japan or America is aiming at China. You must know already that Japan has a "No First Strike" Policy. Meaning, we will never strike first, no matter what. We have in our defense clause that the JSDF will only react to defend interests, if struck first. If that happens, then there will be hell to pay (for those who dare to strike us first). 




Genesis said:


> With logic like that, can we really take these things at, I mean we got our own crazies as well, but this is the first time I heard passion is listed as a reason.



Don't worry buddy, level headed mind rules the day. There's no doubt on our side that the Chinese are dedicated and professional.


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## Aepsilons

JGSDF Photo-Op


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Japan would need this baby

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Operation Rising Thunder 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## monitor

*New Izumo-class carriers to greatly boost Japan's force projection*







Japan's new Izumo-class aircraft carriers will make the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force one of the most lethal offensive forces in the world, reports the Beijing-based China Youth Daily.The JDS Izumo helicopter carrier has been undergoing intensive sea trials since late September as Japan prepares to launch two Izumo-class destroyers over the next two years, the report said.

Once commissioned, these Izumo-class vessels will greatly enhance Japan's anti-submarine, anti-ship, air combat and amphibious assault capabilities, giving the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force two light aircraft carrier battle groups and two helicopter carrier battle groups.Izumo-class carriers will boost the Japanese navy in four key respects. First of all, the Izumo-class can potentially double the anti-submarine capabilities of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force. Currently, Japan's Shirane-class destroyers can carry 9-10 helicopters, compile two anti-submarine crews and carry 16 anti-submarine torpedoes, while its battle groups can equip 42 MK-46 anti-submarine torpedoes and 112 ASROC anti-submarine missiles, which have a range of 11 kilometers and 22 km, respectively.

On the other hand, Izumo-class destroyers can carry 14 helicopters, five anti-submarine crews and 40 anti-submarine torpedoes, with battle groups that can equip 42 MK-46 anti-submarine torpedoes and 104 ASROC anti-submarine missiles.Second, the Izumo-class can more than double Japan's air combat capabilities. Shirane-class battle groups come equipped with more than 300 SM-2MR, RIM-7 series and RIM-162 ship-to-air missiles with ranges between 16 km and 150 km. By comparison, the Izumo-class destroyer can carry eight F-35 stealth fighter jets and carry 32 AIM-120 mid-long range missiles and 16 short-range missiles. Its battle groups can also equip more than 400 ship-to-air missiles with ranges between 16 km and 150 km.

Third, the Izumo-class can more than triple Japan's anti-ship combat capabilities. The Shirane-class destroyer can carry 56 Harpoon or Type 90 ship-to-ship missiles which have a range between 90 km and 200 km. But with up to eight F-35 fighters on board, the Izumo-class can carry as many as 48 Norwegian-made naval strike missiles, extending its anti-ship combat radius to 640 km. At the same time, Izumo-class battle groups can also carry more than 50 Harpoon or Type 90 ship-to-ship missiles.Fourth, the Izumo-class destroyer will lead to a dramatic surge in Japan's remote delivery and amphibious combat capabilities. At the moment, Japan's three Oosumi-class landing ships can be loaded with 990 marine officers, six landing craft and 30 tanks. Each Izumo-class carrier, on the other hand, can carry 500 soldiers and multiple helicopters and tiltrotor aircraft, with a deck that can cater to five helicopters or MV-22 Ospreys landing or taking off simultaneously. Two Izumo-class vessels will be able to transport 1,000 soldiers to the frontline while also strengthening defense and invasion capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*The 2 Izumo-Class Light Aircraft Carriers*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soryu

Hey, I see SeaRAM now...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Soryu said:


> Hey, I see SeaRAM now...

















































@cnleio , @Edison Chen , @TaiShang , @Beidou2020 , @Chinese-Dragon , @ChineseTiger1986 , @atatwolf , @Aegis DDG , @Red Mahura , @pokdo , @SvenSvensonov , @LeveragedBuyout , @xenon54 , @Kaan , @madokafc , @BDforever , @INDIC , @F-22Raptor , @Peter C , @gambit , @CENTCOM , @TruthSeeker , @500

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AMDR



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*Operation Orient Shield , 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMDR

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Operation Orient Shield , 2014*










Cooperation is the key to success!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

AMDR said:


> View attachment 138374
> View attachment 138375
> 
> Cooperation is the key to success!



Love the emoticons, buddy!


----------



## AMDR

JDS Chokai (DDG-176) and JDS Ashigara (DDG-178)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

AMDR said:


> JDS Chokai (DDG-176) and JDS Ashigara (DDG-178)
> View attachment 138546
> View attachment 138547
> 
> View attachment 138551



Lovely pictures @AMDR . Such a beautiful sight. 








The amphibious assault ship USS Essex (LHD 2), and the Japanese Maritime Defense Force (JMSDF) ships Shimakaze (DDG 172), Myoukou (DDG 175), Hamagiri (DD 155) and Natusio (SS 584)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Lovely pictures @AMDR . Such a beautiful sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amphibious assault ship USS Essex (LHD 2), and the Japanese Maritime Defense Force (JMSDF) ships Shimakaze (DDG 172), Myoukou (DDG 175), Hamagiri (DD 155) and Natusio (SS 584)



Such an amazing photo, up until you get to the sub at the end. Someone needs a lesson in parking!!! The scale is great though. Huge ship, smaller ships, even small sub, and people that look like they are not even there at all. Even the helos on the Essex look like toy models and not actual machines. I bet the boat driver at the top left is feeling a bit inadequate.







my contribution to this most fantastic of threads;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> Such an amazing photo, up until you get to the sub at the end. Someone needs a lesson in parking!!! The scale is great though. Huge ship, smaller ships, even small sub, and people that look like they are not even there at all. Even the helos on the Essex look like toy models and not actual machines. I bet the boat drive at the top left is feeling a bit inadequate.



LOL, That sub commander really needs to address his crew. I can only wait and see how the upcoming America Class will look like when they're mobilized. Have you heard of any news on the US Navy's side about sale of any Wasp-class to the JMSDF? i know that there were discussions of acquiring 1-3. Everything's been silent on our side tho.

Japanese Advance Plans For Another Air-Capable Assault Ship | Defense content from Aviation Week



SvenSvensonov said:


> Such an amazing photo, up until you get to the sub at the end. Someone needs a lesson in parking!!! The scale is great though. Huge ship, smaller ships, even small sub, and people that look like they are not even there at all. Even the helos on the Essex look like toy models and not actual machines. I bet the boat drive at the top left is feeling a bit inadequate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my contribution to this most fantastic of threads;



He he he, bye bye enemy subs


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> LOL, That sub commander really needs to address his crew. I can only wait and see how the upcoming America Class will look like when they're mobilized. Have you heard of any news on the US Navy's side about sale of any Wasp-class to the JMSDF? i know that there were discussions of acquiring 1-3. Everything's been silent on our side tho.
> 
> Japanese Advance Plans For Another Air-Capable Assault Ship | Defense content from Aviation Week



Nothing major regarding the Wasp, only update was that Defense Minister Onodera toured the USS Makin Island a few months ago as part of their determination on whether to pursue a lobbying effort to get the US to sell a Wasp-Class ship. Typically the US has been reluctant to sell such gear, even to allies, so this would be a major shift in policy.


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> Nothing major regarding the Wasp, only update was that Defense Minister Onodera toured the USS Makin Island a few months ago as part of their determination on whether to pursue a lobbying effort to get the US to sell a Wasp-Class ship. Typically the US has been reluctant to sell such gear, even to allies, so this would be a major shift in policy.



That's what I'm getting from reading fleet news. I hope that we can pursue this opportunity.


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Ships and munitions get a lot of the attention and rightfully so, but I wanted to post some pics about the life-blood of these systems... the sailors.

JMSFD personal helps the son of a US sailor look though "big eyes" on-board JSF Hyuga





Rifle re-qualification





JMSDF VBSS joint training





More VBSS training 






Ship protection detail





Not a sailor, but a bonus none-the-less







Nihonjin1051 said:


> That's what I'm getting from reading fleet news. I hope that we can pursue this opportunity.



My guess is the DM Onodera was touring the Makin Island to get a feel for how future JMSDF flat-tops and baby carriers should look and feel. I still think the JMSDF will pursue additional Izumo-class ships rather than buy foreign.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> Ships and munitions get a lot of the attention and rightfully so, but I wanted to post some pics about the life-blood of these systems... the sailors.
> 
> JMSFD personal helps the son of a US sailor look though "big eyes" on-board JSF Hyuga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rifle re-qualification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JMSDF VBSS joint training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More VBSS training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship protection detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a sailor, but a bonus none-the-less




Absolutely stunning pictures.


----------



## SvenSvensonov

some Helo pics;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

JMSDF air arm;

Japan Airlines; bringing the thunder!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

The Teeth of the JMSDF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azeri440

is there a good article reflecting on future plans for the navy?


----------



## Aepsilons

Azeri440 said:


> is there a good article reflecting on future plans for the navy?




Inside Japan’s New Defense Plan - USNI News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

@nihonjin1051

Can your US 2 be used to carry anti sub sensors ? Or torpedoes ?


----------



## SvenSvensonov

The two lovely ladies have wonderful backsides






US UH-60 on-board JDS Murasame





UUV





your funeral procession





Just amazing





Old school





Target drone





Osumi Class and LCAC

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

sathya said:


> @nihonjin1051
> 
> Can your US 2 be used to carry anti sub sensors ? Or torpedoes ?



Yes, it will, tho the US-2 is designed for search and rescue, it can be augmented to carry depth charges, homing torpedos, and other specific armaments. It is a new and improved version of the US-1A, which was a ASW functional role with search and rescue capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

_"A lotus flower
When it falls
Floating on the water"_





(at JMSDF Ozuki Air Base)

A poem by Second Lieutenant Miosaburo Yamamoto - 4th Sentai - 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Lovely pictures @AMDR . Such a beautiful sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amphibious assault ship USS Essex (LHD 2), and the Japanese Maritime Defense Force (JMSDF) ships Shimakaze (DDG 172), Myoukou (DDG 175), Hamagiri (DD 155) and Natusio (SS 584)



What a great photo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Type03 SAM. 8th AA group. Camp Aonogahara.






- Type87 AT missile. 36th Inf Regiment. Camp Itami.






-Type01 AT missile






-81mm Mortar






- Type094 Minelayer vehicle. 7th Engineer Group. Camp Okubo.






- Field Surgery vehicles. 










- PAC-3. 12th AA Battery, 4th Air Defense Missile Group. Aibano.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

SH-60J and Hanger facilities onboard the DD-127.














Hanger









Closeups of the SH-60J














Dipping sonar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

The JMSDF and USN are brothers, now and forever. Here's some cross-training pics;






Marine, JGSDF, JMSDF (from left to right)





US Marines and JMSDF Tokubetsu Rikusentai





JMSDF UH-60J lands aboard the USS Fitzgerald





Say hello to your new best friend





VBSS, US cross training during RIMPAC







USS Essex and JMSDF LCAC





Joint US, JMSDF disaster relief drills





Beach assault exercise with US 15th MEU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

More training pictures (some joint. some solo)

US, JMSDF drills





JMSDF Kendo





JMSDF smoke signals





life survival training





DONT KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> The JMSDF and USN are brothers, now and forever. Here's some cross-training pics;



Once the fiercest of enemies, now the greatest of brothers.












Now,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pak_Sher

Thanks for sharing these great pictures. Japanese Naval assets are impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Once the fiercest of enemies, now the greatest of brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now,



A lesson for all. Once bitter enemies, now the best of friends, time will heal any wound. Once we killed each other, now we would put our lives to rest for the sake of our brothers. May Japan and its neighbors find the strength to forgive and press forward with friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

I'd like to see Japan increase their defense spending to 2-3% of GDP. A strong Japan provides stability for the region.


----------



## SvenSvensonov

JMSDF Okubetsu Rikusentai pics

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## AMDR

Just waiting on that supercarrier now!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

More JMSDF Okubetsu Rikusentai pics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Once the fiercest of enemies, now the greatest of brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now,



I watched the HBO series, "The Pacific" a few weeks back. The Pacific theater was brutal. I'm happy to see us as friends now. Long live the US-Japan alliance!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Some Naval History ( A US intelligence report circa 1945) for you Younglings

*Japanese Naval Ground Forces*

As the war draws closer to the main islands of JAPAN, enemy units are forced into new functions of home defense. Naval ground units, which played an important part in JAPAN's early victories, may assume an equally important role in the final attempt to deny beaches and approaches to troops invading the Empire.

An earlier survey of this subject ("Weekly Intelligence," Vol. I, No. 12) pointed out that in the period immediately following the MARIANAS campaigns the overseas use of Naval ground units by the enemy was decreasing. The offensive power of these troops, blunted in the GILBERTS and MARSHALLS, had been largely ended during the NEW GUINEA and MARIANAS campaigns. Many units had been destroyed. Disbandment and absorption of others apparently indicated that JAPAN intended to confine Naval troops outside the Empire to purely defensive garrison and service functions. The PHILIPPINES campaign may result in the isolation of most of the remaining garrisons.

In the Empire, however, the functions of Naval ground units remain important. The Navy bears the formal responsibility for the defense of harbors, Naval stations and the approaches to the Inland Sea. It seems likely, moreover, that reactivated and increased Naval ground troop units will cooperate with the Army in defensive fighting in almost any threatened locality.

The home reservoir for Naval ground replacements is large. Despite recent heavy ship losses there has apparently been no curtailment in JAPAN's Naval training programs. The number of personnel awaiting assignment in receiving barracks, training schools and other shore stations must therefore be rapidly increasing. It is logical to assume that much of this surplus Naval personnel will be used to organize and enlarge to combat strength such badly-needed organizations as [anti-aircraft] AA Defense Units, Guard Units and Special Naval Landing Forces [SNLF] (now assigned primarily defensive functions). In any case, unattached Naval personnel awaiting assignment are at least given temporary combatant organization and duties as a part of the enemy's defensive preparations. Large numbers of permanent personnel attached to the Empire's many Naval Stations will also presumably be given an emergency defense role.

Considerable new information on Naval ground units has appeared in official captured documents. This and other information is summarized in the three basic charts enclosed herewith, which are believed to present a more accurate view of the organization and disposition of Jap naval ground units than has hitherto been available.

Chart 1 shows the Naval chain of command as it relates to ground units in the Empire. This chart is based on a captured chart (CINCPAC-CINCPOA Item No. 13,069) which will be reproduced in full in a "Know Your Enemy" publication on the Japanese Air Force now under preparation.

(Comment: Following the original captured chart, Chart 1 places Guard Districts, Naval Districts, and Fleets on the same echelon as the Navy Ministry and Naval General Staff. This apparent illogicality is partly explained by the



_--1--_
original chart, which indicates that a more logical working relation may be achieved through a complex parallel structure of "delegated" and "directive" authority. Since this parallel structure has no further bearing on Naval ground troop organization, it is not reproduced in Chart 1).

Chart 2 shows the chain of command of Naval ground forces outside the Empire. This chart was not taken from any single captured document, but is a logical summary of all available reliable intelligence on the subject.

Chart 3, also drawn from many sources, summarizes existing information on the actual current disposition of major Naval ground units which are now active. Locations of SNLFs, AA Defense Units and Construction Battalions are listed separately under the respective units. The disposition of major units shown on Chart 3 will shed considerable light on the probable current projected employment of Japanese Naval ground troops.

The text following is primarily an explanation of these charts. Important units will be discussed in the order of their appearance on Charts 1 and 2. Unimportant units and units not closely related to the ground troop organization will be omitted in the text.

*Units in the Empire*
Of the organizations on the highest Japanese Navy echelon, only Fleets, Naval Districts and Guard Districts have ground troops under their immediate command. Supporting ground troops attached to Fleets will be discussed in the section on "Units Outside the Empire."

*Naval Districts*
JAPAN'S four Naval Districts - YOKOSUKA, KURE, MAIZURU and SASEBO - control many functions of the utmost importance. In addition to the first-class Navy Yards located in each, Districts have charge of all recruiting, replacements, the formation of new ground units, training schools and the defense of their areas. The most important ground units attached to Naval Districts are discussed below in the order of their appearance on Chart 1:

*1. Civil Engineering Departments (SHISETSUBU)*

Civil Engineering Departments are responsible for the training and replacement of technicians and laborers for all Naval ground units. Construction Battalions, the primary Naval construction units, are under the command of District CE Departments during their training periods, after which they are assigned to Fleets. Construction Departments of Base Forces and Special Base Forces receive their replacements _from_ the CE Departments _through_ the Base Force commands.

*2. Naval Barracks (KAIHEIDAN)*

Naval barracks provide quarters and training for personnel awaiting assignment. The number of permanent personnel attached to each barracks is shown in



_--2--_
the following table. This serves as an indication of the relative size of the barracks.



BarracksStrength
AIURA 1,589
CHINKAI 608
KURE 569
MAIZURU 983
OTAKE 1,589
SASEBO 558
TAKAO 608
TAKEYAMA 1,589
YOKOSUKA 725
*3. Guard Units (KEIBITAI)*

Guard Units in the Empire are believed to serve primarily as nuclei for the defense of the areas in which they are located. They consist primarily of AA and CD [coastal defense] artillery. However, since special-weapons units, tank units and surface craft are often attached, Guard Units are capable of offensive action. They include the following departments: 1st Lieutenant, Land Defense (this department may be organized as a Special Naval Landing Force), Sea Defense, Medical, and Supply. Assigned strengths of known Guard Units attached to Naval Districts are as follows:



OrganizationStrength
KURE Guard Unit 208
MAIZURU Guard Unit 688
SASEBO Guard Unit 718
YOKOSUKA Guard Unit 812
(Note: Guard Units may be expanded in emergency, though they do not have the extreme flexibility of Defense Units).

*4. Defense Units (BOBITAI)*

Defense Units are located only in the Empire. Units of this type which were formerly stationed overseas have been absorbed or redesignated as Guard Units or Base Forces.

Primary weapons of Defense Units are mines and artillery. They contain no mobile troops. However, in an emergency personnel from Naval barracks and other unattached Naval personnel might serve under Defense Units as mobile troops. Organization of a typical Defense Unit is shown in the following diagram.



_--3--_






Defense Unit (Bobitai) Organizational Chart
Strengths of known Defense Units attached to Districts are listed below. Since these units are capable of considerable expansion, the following figures are believed to represent nuclei only.



OrganizationStrength
ISE Defense Unit 163
MAIZURU Defense Unit 358
ONAGAWA Defense Unit 123
OSHIMA Defense Unit 202
SAEKI Defense Unit 479
SASEBO Defense Unit 506
SHIMONOSEKI Unit 249
YOKOSUKA Defense Unit 440
*5. Naval Air Groups*

A full discussion of ground personnel attached to Naval Air Groups for service and maintenance will appear in another special "Know Your Enemy" publication now under preparation.

*Guard Districts*
JAPAN's Guard Districts - located both within and outside the Empire, at OMINATO, OSAKA, CHINKAI, TAKAO, HAINAN - are similar to Naval Districts. They exist on the same echelon, and they include territory of similar extent. They do



_--4--_
not, however, include Navy Yards, barracks or training schools.

*1. Civil Engineer Departments (SHISETSUBU)*

Civil Engineer Departments of Guard Districts are on the same echelon as CE Departments of Naval Districts. It is believed that their training functions are similar. They do not, however, appear to have the replacement responsibilities of Naval District CE Departments in the assignment of workers to overseas construction units.

*2. Guard Units and Defense Units*

Guard Units and Defense Units under Guard Districts are similar in function and organization to those under Naval Districts. The assigned strengths of known Guard and Defense Units under Guard District command are as follows:



OrganizationStrength
CHINKAI Guard Unit 208
TAKAO Guard Unit 294
OMINATO Guard Unit ?
CHINKAI Defense Unit 315
KII Defense Unit 249
OMINATO Defense Unit 290
PORT ARTHUR Defense Unit 136
SOYA Defense Unit ?
*3. Unattached Personnel*

It is believed that unattached personnel within both Naval and Guard Districts are organized on an emergency basis as District SNLFs or Land Combat Units. A sample T/O of such an organization follows:









_--5--_


*Units Outside the Empire*
Ground Units outside the Empire are attached to the Fleets in whose areas they operate. Areas under the command of the various Fleets are indicated in Chart 3. Fleet ground organizations are clearly separated into administrative and tactical units.



*Administrative Units*


Shore-based administrative organizations carry out many of the duties of Fleet administration. They are also assigned important maintenance and service responsibilities and, as necessary, limited tactical responsibilities in their areas.

*1. Base Forces (KONKYOCHITAI)*

Base Forces are subordinate to Fleets and are assigned to sub-areas for the administration of ground and surface units. Since these functions parallel those of Fleet commands, Base Forces are usually located in places where no Fleet Headquarters exist.

In addition to their administrative functions, Base Forces necessarily undertake limited tactical responsibilities. This is demonstrated by the Japanese Administrative Order establishing Base Forces, which states that these Forces are responsible for defense and communications in their areas and for the security of adjacent waters. In forward areas, these defense functions are obviously considerable. The same Order also states that Base Forces are responsible "when required" for "supply, construction and repair, and medical aid in behalf of the Fleet."

The organization of units composing Base Forces (see Chart 2) is obviously determined by these triple administrative, service and tactical responsibilities and is therefore subject to considerable variation. A list of strengths of known Base Forces is combined for greater convenience in use with the list of Special Base Forces which appears on page 8-9. Note that the assigned strengths of Base Forces vary considerably with their locations. Forces in forward areas, where tactical responsibilities are obviously considerable, are large. Forces in rear areas have few tactical responsibilities and are ordinarily rarely called on for Fleet maintenance functions; consequently, they are small in size. When a rear area becomes active and Fleet activities increase, units are added to the area's Base Force.

*2. Fleet Service Units*

Fuel Depots, Construction and Repair Departments and all other administrative and service units except Base Forces shown on Chart 2 are integral Fleet service units. These integral Fleet units perform functions identical to those performed by subordinate units of Base Forces. They are, however, separate and distinct from these units within Base Forces. Fleet service units are located at Fleet Headquarters, where no Base Forces ordinarily exist.



_--6--_
An example of the relation between Base Forces and Integral Fleet units is provided by the development of the 4th Base Force (TRUK) and the 8th Base Force (RABAUL). These two Base Forces, unlike all others, were located at Fleet Headquarters. Maintenance functions which would normally have been theirs were performed largely by Fleet service units. Tactical responsibilities in these areas were also undertaken by Fleets. The two Base Forces were therefore originally small units, almost entirely administrative.

With the deterioration of the 8th Fleet and the departure of the CenPac Fleet from the TRUK Area, the two Base Forces were forced to assume larger tactical responsibilities. They also had to take over the maintenance duties formerly performed by Fleet service organizations. The former Fleet service units isolated in TRUK and RABAUL by the departure of the Fleets are, in fact, believed to have been incorporated into the Base Force organizations. In this way, both Forces probably became capable of performing all the normal functions of Base Forces.



*Tactical Units*
*1. Special Base Forces (TOKUBETSU KONKYOCHITAI)*

Special Base Forces are assigned to Guard Districts and Fleets for employment. It is not known which Special Base Forces are assigned to Guard Districts.

Special Base Forces have considerable similarity to Base Forces in function. They are, however, primarily tactical rather than administrative organizations.

This difference is demonstrated by the locations and assigned strengths of Special Base Forces, indicated on the list which follows. Special Base Forces are ordinarily located either at Fleet Headquarters or in forward areas. The Special Base Forces located in rear areas are obviously mere nuclei, capable of expansion in emergency. Those located in forward areas bear considerable combatant responsibility and often have Guard Units, SNLFs and other combatant units under their command. Special Base Forces located at Fleet Commands share their service, maintenance and administrative functions with integral Fleet units. Special Base Forces are therefore assigned "partial responsibility" for their various defense and maintenance functions by the order establishing them, whereas Base Forces are assigned full responsibility for similar functions.

The difference between Base Forces and Special Base Forces is further demonstrated by the fact that the 5th Special Base Force (SAIPAN) and the 30th Special Base Force (PALAU) were changed to Base Forces when Admiral NAGUMO's CenPac Area Fleet Headquarters was moved to SAIPAN. Since this Fleet Headquarters was temporary, it did not have the integral service and administrative units which ordinarily make a Base Force unnecessary at Fleet Headquarters. The new Base Forces were enlarged to provide for the Fleet's administrative and service needs. According to a POW captured on SAIPAN, an additional reason for the change was that Admiral NAGUMO, again departing from usual practice, wanted no separate _tactical_ commands in his new Fleet Area. This objective also was achieved by changing the two units from Special Base Forces (tactical) to Base Forces (largely administrative).



_--7--_
Special Base Forces, probably because of their tactical responsibilities in forward areas, have more definite T/Os than Base Forces and are not subject to such drastic changes in size. The typical organization of a Special Base Force is indicated on Chart 2.

Base Forces and Special Base Forces identified since the beginning of hostilities are listed below with their organizational strength. (Comment: An asterisk after a strength indicates that it was obtained from unofficial documents).



OrganizationLocationStrength
AMOY Area Spec Base ForceAMOY851
BAKO Area Spec Base ForceBAKO336
CANTON Area Base Force(disbanded)
CHICHI JIMA Area Spec Base ForceCHICHI JIMA225
CHISHIMA Area Spec Base ForceCHISHIMA
HAINAN Is. Base Force(disbanded)
HANKOW Area Spec Base ForceHANKOW (disbanded)
HONG KONG Area Spec Base ForceHONGKONG1,350
OKINAWA Area Base ForceOKINAWA
PORT ARTHUR Area Spec Base ForcePORT ARTHUR247
RASHIN Area Spec Base ForceRASHIN253
SHANGHAI Spec Base ForceSHANGHAI
TSINGTAO Area Spec Base ForceTSINGTAO851
YANGTZE RIVER Area Spec Base ForceHANKOW540
1st Base ForceBUIN
2d Spec Base ForceWEWAK (disbanded)
3d Spec Base ForcePALAU - TARAWA (disbanded)
4th Base ForceTRUK520*
5th Base ForceSAIPAN1,049*
1,437
6th Base ForceJALUIT - KWAJALEIN
7th Base ForceWEWAK
8th Base ForceRABAUL
9th Spec Base ForceSABANG - PENANG722
10th Spec Base ForceSINGAPORE620
11th Spec Base ForceSAIGON519
12th Spec Base ForceANDAMAN1,166
13th Base ForceRANGOON
14th Base ForceKAVIENG
15th Base ForceUnlocated
20th Base ForceUnlocated (March, 1944)
21st Spec Base ForceSURABAYA1,287
22d Spec Base ForceBALIKPAPAN1,166
23d Spec Base ForceMAKASSAR1,048
24th Base ForceENDE, FLORES Is.
25th Spec Base ForceKOKAS
26th Spec Base ForceKAU BAY, HALMAHERA265
27th Spec Base ForceWEWAK
28th Base ForceBIAK - SARMI


_--8--_


OrganizationLocationStrength
30th Base ForcePALAU
31st Spec Base ForceN. PHILIPPINES
32d Spec Base ForceDAVAO722
33d Spec Base ForceCENTRAL PHILIPPINES
51st Base ForceKURILES (disbanded)
52d Base ForceUnlocated (disbanded)
*2. Guard Units (KEIBITAI)*

Composition and function of Guard Units have already been described under Empire-based units. Guard Units outside the Empire are ordinarily assigned by Fleets to Base Forces and Special Base Forces. They are in turn assigned by these commands to take charge of the land and sea defense of particular localities.

Guard Units, within their localities, take full charge of the distribution of troops and weapons, maintenance of lookout and communications, and patrol of nearby waters. Air units within the territory of Guard Units are independent of the Guard Unit command, but the Guard Unit is responsible for the defense of airfields.

Guard Units are frequently assigned semi-civil responsibilities such as the internment of foreigners, the policing of natives, etc. within their jurisdictions.

Locations and assigned strengths of known Guard Units outside the Empire are listed below. Note that these units, like most Naval ground units, are subject to considerable variation in size according to the current importance of activity in their areas and the presence or absence of other military units. (Comment: Strengths marked with an asterisk were obtained from _unofficial_ captured documents).



OrganizationLocationStrength
CANTON Guard UnitCANTON208
CHUSAN Guard UnitCHUSAN Is.455
IWO JIMA Guard UnitIWO JIMA
KIUKIANG Guard UnitKIUKIANG556
MARCUS Guard UnitMARCUS765
NANKING Guard UnitNANKING497
1st Guard UnitSURABAYA347
2d Guard UnitTARAKAN665
3d Guard UnitMAKASSAR546
4th Guard UnitKOEPANG1,036
5th Guard UnitNW NEW GUINEA711
6th Guard UnitWAINGAPOE941
7th Guard UnitNW NEW GUINEA1,070
9th Guard UnitPENANG302
12th Guard UnitRANGOON353
13th Guard UnitUnder 1st So. Exp. Flt.486
14th Guard UnitNICOBARS772


_--9--_


OrganizationLocationStrength
15th Guard UnitHAINAN1,249
16th Guard UnitHAINAN769
17th Guard Unit(BURMA) Under 1st So. Exp. Flt.195
18th Guard UnitMANOKWARI697
19th Guard UnitBIAK
20th Guard UnitAMBON
21st Guard UnitKAIMANA524
25th Guard UnitNICOBAR Is.319
31st Guard UnitMANILA724
32d Guard UnitDAVAO
33d Guard UnitJOLO
35th Guard UnitS. PHILIPPINES
36th Guard UnitNEGROS
41st Guard UnitTRUK2,259*
173
42d Guard UnitPONAPE150
43d Guard UnitPALAU
44th Guard UnitWOLEAI200*
45th Guard UnitPALAU
46th Guard UnitYAP500*
51st Guard UnitSHIKOTAN2,240
52d Guard UnitMUSASHI WAN
53d Guard UnitTENNEI
54th Guard UnitGUAM759*
269
55th Guard UnitSAIPAN2,504*
56th Guard UnitTINIAN - ROTA
61st Guard UnitKWAJALEIN557
62d Guard UnitJALUIT1,940*
557
63d Guard UnitTAROA949*
557
64th Guard UnitWOTJE1,168*
557
65th Guard UnitWAKE1,425*
1,202
66th Guard UnitMILLE1,414
67th Guard UnitNAURU1,135
68th Guard UnitTRUK503
69th Guard UnitKUSAIE
81st Guard UnitRABAUL602
82d Guard UnitLAE - SOLOMONS480
83rd Guard UnitKAVIENG429
84th Guard UnitMADANG480
85th Guard UnitPALAU756
86th Guard UnitRABAUL709
87th Guard UnitBUKA734
88th Guard UnitMANUS Is.522
89th Guard UnitNAMATANAI613
90th Guard UnitHOLLANDIA
91st Guard UnitSARMI


_--10--_


*3. Special Naval Landing Forces (TOKUBETSU RIKUSENTAI)*


SNLFs, like some other Naval ground units, have varied greatly with the course of the war. In the early months of the war, their mission was primarily one of assault. It has since become almost entirely defensive. Consequently, SNLFs, formerly consisting principally of infantry, have become chiefly heavy-weapons units.

Many SNLFs have been destroyed or so shattered that the remnants have been absorbed by units of other types. In several instances two or more SNLFs have been combined for particularly important missions.

A sample T/O of a well-balanced combined SNLF, equipped for primarily defensive duties, appears on the opposite [following] page. (This chart was originally published by CICSOPAC in March, 1944). Although this particular unit (the 8th Combined SNLF) no longer exists, the organization outlined is believed representative of the fairly recent development of SNLFs.

SNLFs identified since the beginning of hostilities are listed below. (Comment: "WD" indicates that data was derived from confidential Order of Battle publications issued by the War Department).



OrganizationLocationStrength
YOKOSUKA #1SAIPAN1,326
YOKOSUKA #2NAURU1,167
YOKOSUKA #3RABAUL (WD)844
YOKOSUKA #4HAINAN
YOKOSUKA #5NEW GUINEA-NEW BRITAIN1,009
YOKOSUKA #6GILBERTS1,513
YOKOSUKA #7Became 89th Guard Unit1,380
YOKOSUKA #8Unlocated
SASEBO #1PHILIPPINES (WD)1,612
SASEBO #2MANDATES1,441
SASEBO #3Unlocated1,170
SASEBO #5NEW GUINEA1,345
SASEBO #6SOLOMON1,513
SASEBO #7TARAWA1,660
SASEBO #8HAINAN
SASEBO #101TRUK218
SASEBO #102TATEYAMA
KURE #1TIMOR (WD)1,404
KURE #2Unlocated1,394
KURE #3SOLOMONS-NEW GUINEA1,170
KURE #4MANDATES (WD)
KURE #5NEW GUINEA ?1,009
KURE #6Became 88th Guard Unit1,539
KURE #7BUIN1,660


_--11--_






8TH Combined SNLF (Org. Chart)




_--12--_


OrganizationLocationStrength
KURE #8Became 14th Guard Unit668
KURE #101TATEYAMA
MAIZURU #1HAINAN1,316
MAIZURU #2NEW GUINEA1,071
MAIZURU #3Inactivated ?460
MAIZURU #4SOLOMONS963
MAIZURU #6Unlocated
SHANGHAISHANGHAI1,979
2d CombinedUnlocated637
7th CombinedBUIN Composed of KURE #7
8th CombinedBecame 14th Base Force1,465
*4. AA Defense Units (BOKUTAI)*

Naval AA Defense Units are independent units assigned by Fleets to Base Forces, Special Base Forces, Guard Units and SNLFs, according to tactical needs. As indicated in the charts on pages 16 and 17, AA Units are of three types. Type A includes AA artillery and machine-guns, Type B machine-guns only, and Type C machine-guns and machine-cannon.

Locations of AA Defense Units identified since the beginning of hostilities are listed below.



Organization Location
1st AA Defense Unit SOLOMONS
2nd AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS
3d AA Defense Unit NEW GUINEA
4th AA Defense Unit BUIN
5th AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS
6th AA Defense Unit TRUK
7th AA Defense Unit BUIN
8th AA Defense Unit Under 1st Southern Expeditionary Fleet
9th AA Defense Unit KURILES ?
10th AA Defense Unit KURILES
11th AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS
12th AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS
13th AA Defense Unit BUIN
14th AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS
15th AA Defense Unit NEW GUINEA
16th AA Defense Unit SOLOMONS
17th AA Defense Unit SOLOMONS
18th AA Defense Unit SOLOMONS
19th AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS
20th AA Defense Unit SOLOMONS
21st AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS
22nd AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS


_--13--_


Organization Location
23d AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS
24th AA Defense Unit SOLOMONS
25th AA Defense Unit KAI Is.
26th AA Defense Unit KURILES
27th AA Defense Unit KURILES
28th AA Defense Unit SOLOMONS
29th AA Defense Unit Under 2d Southern Expeditionary Fleet
30th AA Defense Unit AMBON
31st AA Defense Unit  WEWAK
32nd AA Defense Unit SOEMBA Is.
33d AA Defense Unit BIAK Is.
34th AA Defense Unit MERGUI
35th AA Defense Unit KAI Is.
36th AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS
41st AA Defense Unit Under 1st Southern Expeditionary Fleet
42d AA Defense Unit TRUK
43d AA Defense Unit TRUK
44th AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS
45th AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS
46th AA Defense Unit TRUK
47th AA Defense Unit MARIANAS
48th AA Defense Unit CAROLINES
49th AA Defense Unit WOLEAI
50th AA Defense Unit WAINGAPOE
51st AA Defense Unit NICOBAR Is.
52nd AA Defense Unit KAVIENG
53d AA Defense Unit Under 2d Southern Expeditionary Fleet
54th AA Defense Unit KAI Is.
55th AA Defense Unit PORT BLAIR
56th AA Defense Unit KOKAS
57th AA Defense Unit NEW GUINEA
58th AA Defense Unit ANDAMAN Is.
59th AA Defense Unit WOLEAI
60th AA Defense Unit GUAM
61st AA Defense Unit Under 4th Fleet
62d AA Defense Unit Under 2d Southern Expeditionary Fleet
63d AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS
64th AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS
65th AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS
66th AA Defense Unit Under 2d Southern Expeditionary Fleet
67th AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS
68th AA Defense Unit KUSAIE
69th AA Defense Unit BISMARCKS
70th AA Defense Unit KOTARADJA
81st AA Defense Unit TRUK
82d AA Defense Unit MARIANAS
83d AA Defense Unit MARIANAS
84th AA Defense Unit MARIANAS/TRUK


_--14--_


Organization Location
85th AA Defense Unit TRUK
86th AA Defense Unit TRUK
87th AA Defense Unit Under 4th Southern Expeditionary Fleet
88th AA Defense Unit NANCOWRY
89th AA Defense Unit TATEYAMA
90th AA Defense Unit PALAU
91st AA Defense Unit PALAU
92d AA Defense Unit TATEYAMA
93d AA Defense Unit TATEYAMA
94th AA Defense Unit TATEYAMA
95th AA Defense Unit PHILIPPINES
96th AA Defense Unit Under 2d Southern Expeditionary Fleet
97th AA Defense Unit TAWI TAWI
101st AA Defense Unit KENDARI
102d AA Defense Unit SABANG
103th AA Defense Unit SURABAYA
104th AA Defense Unit MERGUI
105th AA Defense Unit Under 4th Southern Expeditionary Fleet
106th AA Defense Unit BABO
107th AA Defense Unit AMBON
108th AA Defense Unit SURABAYA
109th AA Defense Unit SURABAYA
110th AA Defense Unit AMBON
111th AA Defense Unit TATEYAMA
112th AA Defense Unit Under 1st Southern Expeditionary Fleet
113th AA Defense Unit SURABAYA
114th AA Defense Unit DAVAO
115th AA Defense Unit KAIMANA
121st AA Defense Unit TATEYAMA
122d AA Defense Unit PALAU
123d AA Defense Unit TATEYAMA
*5. Shipboard AA Defense Units (SEMPAKU BOKUTAI)*

Shipboard AA Defense Units differ in organization from all three types of shore-based Defense Units. Normally, shipboard units do not exceed 124 men. Such organizations are believed to be assigned to convoys as needed and divided among the several ships.

Distribution of known Shipboard AA Defense Units is indicated by the following list.



Organization Location
501st CAROLINES
502d TRUK
503d Under 1st Southern Expeditionary Fleet
511th TRUK


_--15--_


*(AA) Air Defense Unit (BOKUTAI)
Types "A" and "C"*







_--16--_


*(AA) Air Defense Unit (BOKUTAI)
Type "B"*







_--17--_


Organization Location
521st CAROLINES
522d TRUK
531st CAROLINES
*6. Construction Battalions (SETSUEITAI)*

Construction Battalions are highly mobile independent units, fully equipped for major construction tasks. Following their training period under the Civil Engineering Departments of Naval Districts, they are assigned to Fleets. Fleets assign them in turn to Base Forces, Special Base Forces and Guard Units for work on particular projects, such as airfields and field fortifications.

Construction Battalions are made up of skilled workers, supervised by civil engineers and Naval officers. They are internally organized according to the laborers' special skills. A sample organization is demonstrated by the diagram reproduced on page 20.

Construction Battalions maintain a close liaison with other Naval construction units. When Battalions are located at Fleet Headquarters, they receive supplies and supervision from Fleet Civil Engineering Departments, which are one type of the integral Fleet service units discussed above. When Battalions are located in Base Force Sub-Areas, these functions of supervision and supply are performed by Base Force Construction Departments (KENSETSUBU), which are subordinate units of Base Forces.

Locations of Construction Battalions identified since the beginning of the war are listed below. (Comment: "WD" indicates that data was derived from confidential Order of Battle publications issued by the War Department).



Organization Location
1st Const. Bn. BALIKPAPAN (WD)
2d Const. Bn. RABAUL (WD)
7th Const. Bn. TRUK (WD)
10th Const. Bn. RABAUL
11th Const. Bn. GUADALCANAL
12th Const. Bn. KAVIENG
13th Const. Bn. GUADALCANAL
14th Const. Bn. BISMARCKS
15th Const. Bn. NEW GUINEA
16th Const. Bn. BISMARCKS
17th Const. Bn. BISMARCKS
18th Const. Bn. NEW IRELAND
19th Const. Bn. BUKA (WD)
20th Const. Bn. BUKA
21st Const. Bn. BUKA
22d Const. Bn. Ex-SOLOMONS
23d Const. Bn. SINGAPORE (WD)
24th Const. Bn. AMBON


_--18--_


Organization Location
26th Const. Bn. SOLOMONS
28th Const. Bn. BISMARCKS
30th Const. Bn. PARAMUSHIRO (WD)
32d Const. Bn. SOLOMONS
34th Const. Bn. BISMARCKS
36th Const. Bn. KAI ISLANDS
40th Const. Bn. KOTARADJA
43rd Const. Bn. PALAU/YAP (WD)
101st Const. Bn. BISMARCKS
103d Const. Bn. KAU (WD)
111th Const. Bn. NAURU/JALUIT (WD)
121st Const. Bn. SOLOMONS
131st Const. Bn. SOLOMONS
181st Const. Bn. RABAUL (WD)
201st Const. Bn. SAGAN, NEW GUINEA
202d Const. Bn. BIAK (WD)
203d Const. Bn. KAU, HALMAHERA
204th Const. Bn. HAHA JIMA
205th Const. Bn. PALAU
206th Const. Bn. YAP
207th Const. Bn. SAIPAN
211th Const. Bn. SOLOMONS
212th Const. Bn. BISMARCKS
213th Const. Bn. WAINGAPORE
214th Const. Bn. PALAU
215th Const. Bn. DAVAO
216th Const. Bn. WOLEAI
217th Const. Bn. GUAM
218th Const. Bn. GUAM
221st Const. Bn. TRUK/PONAPE
222nd Const. Bn. CAROLINES
223d Const. Bn. SAIPAN/ROTA
224th Const. Bn. KAU, HALMAHERA
225th Const. Bn. DAVAO
226th Const. Bn. TINIAN
227th Const. Bn. TRUK
231st Const. Bn. MALAYA (WD)
232d Const. Bn. KAIMANA
233d Const. Bn. TINIAN
234th Const. Bn. NICOBAR ISLANDS
235th Const. Bn. BACOLOD, PHILIPPINES
241st Const. Bn. SAGAN D. NEW GUINEA
301st Const. Bn. DAVAO
311th Const. Bn. CENTRAL PHILIPPINES under 33d SBF.


_--19--_


*111th Construction Battalion (Pioneers)*





@Nihonjin1051 @AMDR - though you guys might be interested in some Japanese Naval infantry history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wasteland

Okay then, so be it, IT IS WAR !


----------



## sathya

@Nihonjin1051 

What other naval systems Can japan export to India with lesser US contents?


----------



## Aepsilons

*Russian-Japanese maritime rescue exercise begins in Russia's Far East*








VLADIVOSTOK, October 28. /TASS/. Following a pause in the wake of Japan's decision to join Western sanctions against Russia earlier this year, the Japanese naval command has resumed contacts with the Russian Armed Forces.

Tuesday morning, ships of the Russian Pacific Fleet and the destroyer of the Japanese Maritime Self-Defence Force, the Hamagiri, headed for the Bay of Peter the Great near Vladivostok.

The scenario of the exercise suggests that the crews will have to eliminate fire on a distressed ship, to rescue people from inflatable rafts and to simulate combined actions of rescue groups, Captain First Rank Roman Martov, the Pacific Fleet's official spokesman told TASS.

"Taking part in the Russian side is the big antisubmarine ship Admiral Panteleyev, the Sayany rescue seacraft, the MB-105 towboat, and a Kamov-27PS helicopter," he said. "The Japanese Naval Self-Defence force has committed the Hamagiri destroyer that arrived in Vladivostok on Saturday."

Prior to the start of the mission, participants in the joint exercise held a coordination conferences and an anti-piracy drill.

Japanese media say officials of the Japanese naval forces plan holding consultations with the Pacific Fleet in order to confirm the continuity of the course at bilateral ties in the sphere of defence.

The two countries' naval units started joint maritime rescue exercises in 1998. The previous one was held last December in the area of the Japanese port of Maizuru. Joint maneuvering combined with a search and rescue operation was trained then and the crews also simulated inspection of a suspicious non-naval ship.


TASS: Russia - Russian-Japanese maritime rescue exercise begins in Russia's Far East


----------



## rockstar08

Japan really have some nice Subs and DDG's ...
@Nihonjin1051 can you post some pics of Japanese Air Defense Systems ?


----------



## Aepsilons

rockstar08 said:


> Japan really have some nice Subs and DDG's ...
> @Nihonjin1051 can you post some pics of Japanese Air Defense Systems ?



Its not that detailed as I would like, but this graph provides an illustration of how organized the JASDF is in regards to air threats. 







An example of the kinds of inventory we have under our disposal;



















- PAC-3. 12th AA Battery, 4th Air Defense Missile Group. Aibano.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Its not that detailed as I would like, but this graph provides an illustration of how organized the JASDF is in regards to air threats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An example of the kinds of inventory we have under our disposal;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PAC-3. 12th AA Battery, 4th Air Defense Missile Group. Aibano.



thanks bro ..
is there any future plan to acquire other SAM's ?


----------



## Wasteland

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Misson of JMSDF*
> 
> Japan is an island country surrounded on all sides by the sea. That means any threats to our country will always approach us via the sea.




Don't forget what US did to your country bro, they didn't nuke your country via sea.


----------



## AMDR

Thought this was interesting. From 2007 though, so it might be a tad outdated.


----------



## monitor

*Australia’s Delicate Soryu-Sub Balancing Act*
The fine line between defense partnerships and alliances must be managed carefully.





By Clint Richards
October 29, 2014

Defense ties between Japan and Australia have been progressing steadily this year, with Japan quickly becoming an important partner for Australia. Since their deal for Japan to transfer military technology this July and the subsequent agreement to purchase Japanese _Soryu_-class diesel submarines, not to mention high-level “two-plus-two” meetings between their defense and foreign ministers, it would appear that the two countries might be drifting toward a more formal alliance. While Japan’s current administration might indeed be interested in such an alliance despite its constitutional restraints, Australia is likely not interested in any formal structure that binds it to helping defend Japan, particularly given the deterioration in tensions with China in the East China Sea over the past few years.

According to the _Sydney Morning Herald_, Japanese officials are starting to refer to the relationship as a “quasi-alliance.” They claim the rapid expansion of ties has led them to become each other’s greatest defense partner aside from the U.S., while the principal deputy director of the National Security Policy Division within the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Takuma Kajita, has said their cooperation on submarine technology and Australia’s sharing of satellite intelligence reflects the growing relationship. According to Kajita, “[Prime Minister Shinzo] Abe wants to raise the relationship between Japan and Australia considerably, his instructions are very clear, and he wants good trilateral relations between Japan, Australia and the U.S.” Toward this end, Japan established on April 1 an “Australia-Japan Defense Cooperation Office” within the defense ministry to manage the rapidly growing relationship.

Australia for its part appears to be tempering expectations about any formal alliance. It must balance its desire for Japanese hardware and military agreements with the U.S. against its enormous trade and investment relationship with China. So with regard to the _Soryu_ development agreement, Canberra appears to be splitting the difference between its two biggest defense partners, which may in turn still upset China. According to “sources close to the matter” who spoke with the _Yomiuri Shimbun_, Australia will likely purchase the Japanese_Soryu_ hulls and marry them to U.S. communications and weapons systems. This will ensure that the Australian and U.S. fleets maintain interoperability.

The sources also stated the three partners will probably hold talks in Australia on the sidelines of the G20 summit in November. “Officials of the three governments are coordinating views so that their leaders can exchange opinions on the joint development of the submarine while discussing military cooperation,” and that if the three countries agree to jointly develop Australia’s new submarine, their cooperative military relationship “will enter a new stage.”

This new, higher level of integration between the three is wholly advantageous for the U.S. and Japan, yet Australia has additional constraints. While it seeks the latest and most advanced military hardware, it cannot afford to be encumbered by any formal alliance with Japan, which is becoming more assertive in the East China Sea and boosting defense ties with China’s antagonists in the South China Sea, while simultaneously attempting to reinterpret its pacifist constitution to broaden its defense mandate. Japan’s interests are more in line with U.S. strategy, which seeks to contain China’s military rise at the lowest possible cost, by augmenting the military capabilities of regional allies in order to reduce the risk of direct confrontation. This approach is more difficult for Australia to maintain given its more diffuse interests in the region and less antagonistic relationship with China, creating a fine line Canberra must walk to keep from risking unnecessary conflict with Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

@Nihonjin1051 what started as a thread dedicated to the JMSDF has devolved into a thread about the entire JSDF, perhaps I could persuade you to change the title of the thread to include all of the JSDF? That or would you or I like to start another thread dedicated to all of Japan's military. In all honesty, I'm running out of pictures of the JMSDF.

Anyways, here's some air and coastal defense systems (Note: not all belong to the JMSDF)









































As a bonus; this is what has China's panties in a bunch at the moment (A US AN/TPY-2 based in Japan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

More coastal defense missile battery (SSM-1/Type 88) pictures;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

rockstar08 said:


> thanks bro ..
> is there any future plan to acquire other SAM's ?



There are , indeed. If you go through this thread, much has been posted on updates on these systems. 

Enjoy the read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

​


SvenSvensonov said:


> @Nihonjin1051 what started as a thread dedicated to the JMSDF has devolved into a thread about the entire JSDF, perhaps I could persuade you to change the title of the thread to include all of the JSDF? That or would you or I like to start another thread dedicated to all of Japan's military. In all honesty, I'm running out of pictures of the JMSDF.
> 
> Anyways, here's some air and coastal defense systems (Note: not all belong to the JMSDF)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a bonus; this is what has China's panties in a bunch at the moment (A US AN/TPY-2 based in Japan)



Hi Buddy @SvenSvensonov , it appears that the efficiency of our Administration Team has taken care of the renaming of this thread. 

Thanks for the pictures and updates ! Let's keep this thread rolling.


----------



## F-22Raptor

The US, Japanese, and Canadian Navies off the coast of southern California.


----------



## Aepsilons

F-22Raptor said:


> The US, Japanese, and Canadian Navies off the coast of southern California.




Truly, when East meets West. 

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Aepsilons

monitor said:


> *Australia’s Delicate Soryu-Sub Balancing Act*
> The fine line between defense partnerships and alliances must be managed carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Clint Richards
> October 29, 2014
> 
> Defense ties between Japan and Australia have been progressing steadily this year, with Japan quickly becoming an important partner for Australia. Since their deal for Japan to transfer military technology this July and the subsequent agreement to purchase Japanese _Soryu_-class diesel submarines, not to mention high-level “two-plus-two” meetings between their defense and foreign ministers, it would appear that the two countries might be drifting toward a more formal alliance. While Japan’s current administration might indeed be interested in such an alliance despite its constitutional restraints, Australia is likely not interested in any formal structure that binds it to helping defend Japan, particularly given the deterioration in tensions with China in the East China Sea over the past few years.
> 
> According to the _Sydney Morning Herald_, Japanese officials are starting to refer to the relationship as a “quasi-alliance.” They claim the rapid expansion of ties has led them to become each other’s greatest defense partner aside from the U.S., while the principal deputy director of the National Security Policy Division within the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Takuma Kajita, has said their cooperation on submarine technology and Australia’s sharing of satellite intelligence reflects the growing relationship. According to Kajita, “[Prime Minister Shinzo] Abe wants to raise the relationship between Japan and Australia considerably, his instructions are very clear, and he wants good trilateral relations between Japan, Australia and the U.S.” Toward this end, Japan established on April 1 an “Australia-Japan Defense Cooperation Office” within the defense ministry to manage the rapidly growing relationship.
> 
> Australia for its part appears to be tempering expectations about any formal alliance. It must balance its desire for Japanese hardware and military agreements with the U.S. against its enormous trade and investment relationship with China. So with regard to the _Soryu_ development agreement, Canberra appears to be splitting the difference between its two biggest defense partners, which may in turn still upset China. According to “sources close to the matter” who spoke with the _Yomiuri Shimbun_, Australia will likely purchase the Japanese_Soryu_ hulls and marry them to U.S. communications and weapons systems. This will ensure that the Australian and U.S. fleets maintain interoperability.
> 
> The sources also stated the three partners will probably hold talks in Australia on the sidelines of the G20 summit in November. “Officials of the three governments are coordinating views so that their leaders can exchange opinions on the joint development of the submarine while discussing military cooperation,” and that if the three countries agree to jointly develop Australia’s new submarine, their cooperative military relationship “will enter a new stage.”
> 
> This new, higher level of integration between the three is wholly advantageous for the U.S. and Japan, yet Australia has additional constraints. While it seeks the latest and most advanced military hardware, it cannot afford to be encumbered by any formal alliance with Japan, which is becoming more assertive in the East China Sea and boosting defense ties with China’s antagonists in the South China Sea, while simultaneously attempting to reinterpret its pacifist constitution to broaden its defense mandate. Japan’s interests are more in line with U.S. strategy, which seeks to contain China’s military rise at the lowest possible cost, by augmenting the military capabilities of regional allies in order to reduce the risk of direct confrontation. This approach is more difficult for Australia to maintain given its more diffuse interests in the region and less antagonistic relationship with China, creating a fine line Canberra must walk to keep from risking unnecessary conflict with Beijing.



The Australians' concerns are understandable and only natural. The economic trade between China and Australia , the latter, of course, being an exporter of goods and raw material to the Chinese, is to be realized. Australia should not worry, but, rather, accept the much needed pragmatic approach in both foreign policy and economic policy. Take for example Japan's own relationship with China. Both are rivals in Northeast Asia in regards to military and defense , yet at the same time have an enormous economic trade that exceeds over $320 Billion per annum. There is no black and white in the game of geostrategic relationships.


----------



## KingMamba

@Nihonjin1051 weren't you told not to use that avatar before?


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Vehicles of the JGSDF;

MCV - tank destroyer





Komatsu LAV





NBC light recon





Type 92 mine clearance vehicle (NOT A BALLISTIC MISSILE!!!)





Avenger air-defense system


----------



## SvenSvensonov

JGSDF Air arm (assault and defense);

Yes, it's real!










Type 93





Type 03





Type 03 radar





Type 87


----------



## SvenSvensonov

JASDF pics


----------



## SvenSvensonov

More JGSDF pics





















(pic from Iron Fist Joint Training Operation)





(Iron Fist)


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Even more JGSDF pic

JGSDF and US Marines




















JGSDF with US 3rd Recon





Also cross training between JGSDF and US 3rd Recon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Many more JGSDF pics;

















That smile is awesome


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Of course I have more pics of the JGSDF!

15th Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

KingMamba said:


> @Nihonjin1051 weren't you told not to use that avatar before?



This avatar is the official flag and emblem of Kaijo Jieitai , the Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force, to which I served in. Why would I have any reservations in using this flag? None.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

So many more JGSDF pics

Pics from RIMPAC 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

@SvenSvensonov , have you heard the news that the JMSDF is now officially resurrecting the Rikusentai? It was once known as the Kaigun Rikusentai, or the Imperial Naval Landing Force. The modern-age version Rikusentai is now being trained by US Marine Corp as well as US Navy Seals. What is to be, an initial size of 3000, will be eventually be expanded to 6 Brigades Strong, or about 2 Divisions Strong.


Kaigun Rikusentai, 1942, during the invasion of Java

















----------------

JMSDF Tokubetsu Rikusentai, 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

WHO told you I don't have more pics of the JGSDF?





















31st MEU with JGSDF

















Nihonjin1051 said:


> @SvenSvensonov , have you heard the news that the JMSDF is now officially resurrecting the Rikusentai? It was once known as the Kaigun Rikusentai, or the Imperial Naval Landing Force. The modern-age version Rikusentai is now being trained by US Marine Corp as well as US Navy Seals. What is to be, an initial size of 3000, will be eventually be expanded to 6 Brigades Strong, or about 2 Divisions Strong.



Sure have and to commemorate such, I have been posting a few pics (a few pages back now).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> Sure have and to commemorate such, I have been posting a few pics (a few pages back now).



This is awesome pictures, buddy. I'm glad and so thankful that US Navy Seals / US Marine Corp will be helping JMSDF to train and create the Tokubetsu Rikusentai. Imagine, buddy, the last time Rikusentai saw action was in 1945. Now, It will be ALIVE again. It shall unfurl the Colours of the JMSDF....


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Surely by now you know I have more JGSDF pic?































Nice Mustache!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Soryu

SvenSvensonov said:


> More coastal defense missile battery (SSM-1/Type 88) pictures;



this is Type-12 SSM, futher development of type 88



SvenSvensonov said:


> Vehicles of the JGSDF;
> 
> Type 82 C3i



Nope, that's new NBC recon vehicle of JGSDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Yep, I still have more
















(very cute!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Operation Orient Shield 2014 Begins!*

*



*

*



*​


日本自衛隊は27日から、日米共同訓練を北海道大演習場（千歳、恵庭、北広島市）で開始した。約800km離れたウラジオストク沖では26日から、海上自衛隊がロシア海軍との捜索・救難共同訓練を実施している。
　海外各紙は、日本が米露とバランスをとりながら関係を維持していかなければならない背景を報じている。

*◆米露との演習を並行して進める日本*
　米軍と自衛隊が北海道で行う12日間に及ぶ合同軍事演習『オリエントシールド2014（Operation Orient Shield）』では、日米約2000人が参加。米陸軍は軍事用攻撃型ヘリ「アパッチ」や装甲車を北海道に送り込んだ。

　一方、海自とロシア軍による演習は、ロシアによるクリミア併合宣言以降初めてだ。日本は、この日ロ共同訓練のため、護衛艦「はまぎり」をウラジオストクに派遣した。

　このような米露との演習について、ロシア国営のRIAノーボスチ通信は、安倍晋三首相は、米露のどちらかにつくということをせず、防衛の均衡を図ろうとしている、と指摘している。

*◆バランスを取ることは3者ともに有益では？*
　上智大学のティナ・バレット准教授は、「安倍首相は、ロシア制裁というアメリカの方針から逸脱するリスクを冒すことはできない」と指摘する。「中国との 領土問題での高まる対立を解消するため、また、TPPの話し合いを進めるためにも、オバマ政権の好意が必要なのだ」（ブルームバーグ）

　日本は、ウクライナへのロシア軍侵入に関して、アメリカ・G7が支持する制裁に加担している。しかし、これはロシアからの反発を招き、軍事的緊張 が高まった。ロシアの航空機が日本近海に頻繁に近づき、6月までの3ヶ月間で、自衛隊の戦闘機が数百回出動するという事態が生じている。

　東京財団研究員の畔蒜泰助（あびるたいすけ）氏は、「日本にとって難しいのは、アメリカとの同盟が、防衛の中心だということだ」「どうやってそれと同時にロシアとの関係をも維持できるか。安倍首相にとって目下の非常に重要な課題だろう」（ブルームバーグ）とみている。

　安倍首相は、ロシアが3月に行ったクリミア編入で中断されるまで、両国の関係強化に努めてきた。同首相は、11月北京で開催されるアジア太平洋経済協力会議に合わせて、9ヶ月ぶりにウラジーミル・プーチン大統領と首脳会談で関係修復を図るとみられる。

　しかし、一方でアメリカ側からもこの努力を評価する意見もある。米海軍のロバート・トーマス第7艦隊司令官は、日本とロシアの共同軍事演習は、有 益な接触だと述べた。日本の海上自衛隊がロシア軍と連携することは、米ロが直接対話をできずにいる現状では、対話の窓口としての役割もあるのでは、として いる（ブルームバーグ）。

*◆避けて通れないエネルギー資源の確保*
　日本がロシアとの関係を維持したいのは、領土問題や防衛のためだけではない。　

　ロシアは、日本の天然ガス輸入の10%を供給している。ブルームバーグは、今後も更に増える可能性がある、とみている。

　エネルギー情報サイト『ICIS』では、両国間に直接のガスパイプラインが建設される可能性もあるだろうとの、日本エネルギー経済研究所 （IEE）の意見を取り上げている。IEEの田中伸男特別顧問は、「ロシアは、重要な国だ。ロシアは最近、ガスを中国に売ることを決めたが、これは日本に とっても悪いことではない。むしろ良いことだ」と述べた。「ロシアは、太平洋側に伸びる中国へのパイプラインを建設するだろう。（この計画は）日本にもガ スを供給する機会を生むものだ。あるいはこれにより、直接日本とロシアを繋ぐパイプラインを建設することにもなるかもしれない」（ICIS）

　政府は、風力、太陽光など、「エネルギーミックス」と呼ぶ政策の中で、再生化のエネルギーの割合を増やそうと動いている。同様に、石炭の利用も電 力会社から提案されている。しかし、依然として、ある一定量のエネルギーを確保するため原子力発電に頼らざるを得ないだろう。国全体の電力の30%を原子 力発電に頼っていたのだ。陸続きの隣国からエネルギーを供給できるドイツのようにはいかないだろう、とICISは結論している。


日本、米露対話の窓口に？　米海軍高官が期待…日露の合同海上訓練受け | ニュースフィア


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Soryu said:


> this is Type-12 SSM, futher development of type 88
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, that's new NBC recon vehicle of JGSDF.



Thank's for pointing these out, have made the corrections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*American, Japanese forces officially begin Orient Shield 2014*







Col. Louis Zeisman, commander, 2nd Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 2nd Infantry Division, from Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash., and Col. Hiroshi Ishida, Japan Ground Self-Defense Force, 11th Infantry Regiment, 7th Division, Northern Army chief of staff...







The 2nd Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 2nd Infantry Division, from Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash., and Japan Ground Self-Defense Forces, 11th Infantry Regiment, 7th Division, Northern Army members, participate in opening ceremonies for Orient Shied 14...






An U.S. Army Soldier from 2nd Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 2nd Infantry Division, from Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash. and a Japan Ground Self-Defense Force, 11th Infantry Regiment, 7th Division, Northern Army member, display their respective countries...






The 2nd Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 2nd Infantry Division, from Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash., and Japan Ground Self-Defense Force, 11th Infantry Regiment, 7th Division, Northern Army members, participate in opening ceremonies for Orient Shied 14...



CAMP HIGASHI-CHITOSE, Japan (Oct. 27, 2014) -- Approximately 800 U.S. Army and the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force personnel kicked-off Orient Shield 14 during an opening ceremony here, today.

The ceremony took place in a rain-soaked field surrounded by a display of American Stryker and Japanese fighting vehicles and an array of U.S. and Japan Ground Self-Defense Force, known as JGSDF, helicopters that will be used by nearly 700 Soldiers from the 2nd Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 2nd Infantry Division, from Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Washington, and roughly 900 JGSDF members from the 11th Infantry Regiment, 7th Division, Northern Army, during field training exercises, scheduled for Oct. 27 - Nov. 7.

The aim of Orient Shield 14 is to conduct and improve U.S. Army and JGSDF bilateral operations and improve combat planning readiness at the battalion level, while increasing company and platoon tactical level experience through the exchange of ideas, tactics, techniques and military experiences.

"I see the partnership that has already begun to form between the 7th Armored Division and the 2nd Stryker Brigade and together we will refine our interoperability and demonstrate our continued dedication to the development of both our teams," said commander Col. Louis Zeisman, 2nd Stryker Brigade Combat Team.

"We will be better for our efforts, and even stronger friends," Zeisman exclaimed.

The exercise promotes teamwork and collaboration through a series of combined light infantry, squad-level training events that include urban assault, building clearing and medical evacuation to name a few. The exercise will culminate with troops working side-by-side in a scenario-based tactical field training exercise that includes an air assault mission.

"I expect that through units' mutual understanding and the strengthening of individual communication, by the end of this exercise Japanese and U.S. forces will experience improvements in tactics and skills, and higher interoperability," said 7th Division chief of staff, Col. Hiroshi Ishida, during his remarks.

"It is highly significant for us tactical unit's troops on the ground to improve mutual understanding, communication and interoperability during peacetime, in preparation for seamless bilateral operations," Ishida said.

The annual field training exercise is co-sponsored by U.S. Army Japan and the JGSDF. Orient Shield 14 marks the 28th iteration of the exercise, allowing the two forces to learn from each other, ultimately making real-world contingency planning more effective and efficient.

American, Japanese forces officially begin Orient Shield 2014 | Article | The United States Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMDR

JSDF Helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

We train together
















Soon to be seeing this from Japanese V-22s!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

We train for war, but we also train for disaster. Joint US Japan disaster relief - drills and the real thing

















(in Okinawa - Camps Fuji and Zama)

























And here is the reason we train to hard to be ready for disasters;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland

SvenSvensonov said:


> JASDF pics



Is that a Boeing E-3 Sentry


----------



## Aepsilons

JMSDF Tokubetsu Rikusentai , martial exercise exposition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Wasteland said:


> Is that a Boeing E-3 Sentry



It's an E-767 - a variant of the E-3

Assorted JDSGF pics

Checking for "dangerous objects" - Giggity 

























Training at Fujiyama

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

More assorted JGSDF pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Beautiful Cherry blossom within the JMSDF






















Inspiring Recruitment Video,










@SvenSvensonov , @AMDR , @BDforever , @cnleio

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Beautiful Cherry blossom within the JMSDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiring Recruitment Video,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SvenSvensonov , @AMDR , @BDforever , @cnleio



A beautiful women with gorgeous eyes is enough to get me to do most things, joining the military would be one... until you realize that when you try to make a move you get not only your heart broken, but also your arm (and maybe your pelvis too)!

However I met my girlfriend while still in the Navy; she's active duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> A beautiful women with gorgeous eyes is enough to get me to do most things, joining the military would be one... until you realize that when you try to make a move you get not only your heart broken, but also your arm (and maybe your pelvis too)!



Ha ha ha! That's right. The ladies / girls are , from my experience, at least 3rd Dan in either Karate , Aikido , Judo. I had the unfortunate pleasure of learning this first hand many years ago. 

Some more of these tough "cookies"


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Ha ha ha! That's right. The ladies / girls are , from my experience, at least 3rd Dan in either Karate , Aikido , Judo. I had the unfortunate pleasure of learning this first hand many years ago.
> 
> Some more of these tough "cookies"



If I'm not mistaken, those Helos are only static displays... right? And yes, military women might be beautiful, but they and their husbands/boyfriends will kick your a** if you try anything funny. Remember, they too are trained to kill, just as you are and they take this seriously. Look, but don't touch, let them see you look, make stupid comments, mutter in your sleep...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> If I'm not mistaken, those Helos are only static displays... right?



Yes, they are. These are just some examples of the recruitment platform going around the country. I know, i know, very anime inspired, lol.

This is my type of inspirational ha ha ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, they are. These are just some examples of the recruitment platform going around the country. I know, i know, very anime inspired, lol.
> 
> This is my type of inspirational ha ha ha.



I'd say I'm inspired as well, but frankly that would be taken out of context by most people... if you catch my drift. I like the anime profiling, but think something a bit more manly might be needed. Maybe something from Darker Than Black?






or at very least a picture of Pikachu






ANA was rocking the Pikachu look, perhaps the JSDF could do so too





Or maybe just use Pikachu for your army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> I'd say I'm inspired as well, but frankly that would be taken out of context by most people... if you catch my drift. I like the anime profiling, but think something a bit more manly might be needed. Maybe something from Darker Than Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or at very least a picture of Pikachu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANA was rocking the Pikachu look, perhaps the JSDF could do so too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe just use Pikachu for your army






SvenSvensonov said:


> I'd say I'm inspired as well, but frankly that would be taken out of context by most people... if you catch my drift



Omoshiroi desu ne! ha ha ha


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Back to the pics!


----------



## SvenSvensonov



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

SvenSvensonov said:


> Back to the pics!


offtopic: hello brother, as you mentioned you worked in US top secret project, i have a question for you.
Does Alien exists and does Alien work with USA ?


----------



## Armstrong

BDforever said:


> offtopic: hello brother, as you mentioned you worked in US top secret project, i have a question for you.
> Does Alien exists and does Alien work with USA ?



Yes....and they're called Mexicans ! 

@Nihonjin1051 - Are there any pictures of the Japanese Armed Forces training with Pakistanis ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Armstrong said:


> Yes....and they're called Mexicans !



ha ha ha!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @SvenSvensonov , @AMDR , @BDforever , @cnleio


we are good at tvc making, check this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Armstrong said:


> @Nihonjin1051 - Are there any pictures of the Japanese Armed Forces training with Pakistanis ?



I'm afraid, the interaction between the JSDF and the PAF have been limited to relief operations. Tho I would actually love to see greater Japanese - Pakistani joint cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

So @Nihonjin1051 why did you join the Navy...why not the Army or the Airforce ?  

What attracted you to the life of a sailor ? 

It better not be the movie K-19 the Widowmaker and you thinking of repairing a Nuclear Submarine suffering from a Reactor breach and in the process becoming a Hero !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Some more JSDF - PAF Relief Operations:*















44

One of Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF) UH-1 utility helicopters flown to Multan by Lockheed C-130 Hercules.











Japanese Defense Ship (JSD) Osumi Class Landing Ship, Tank (LST) JSD Shimokita pennant number LST 4002 arrived at Karachi Port on September 18. The ship brought Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) Kawasaki CH-47J Chinook helicopters for relief work for the people in flood affected areas of Pakistan. Kure in Japan is home port for JSD Shimokita.





(L to R) Flags of Japan, Pakistan and Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) waved by personnel of JMSDF aboard JSD Shimokita.





Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) Kawasaki CH-47J Chinook on the deck of JSD Shimokita.



@WebMaster, @Horus, @FaujHistorian , @Armstrong , @SvenSvensonov , @Chak Bamu



BDforever said:


> we are good at tvc making, check this



Awesome to see the Patriotism of Bangladeshi people and the Pride of Bangladesh Armed Forces!

May they always protect the rights, integrity, of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Some more JSDF - PAF Relief Operations:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44
> 
> One of Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF) UH-1 utility helicopters flown to Multan by Lockheed C-130 Hercules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Defense Ship (JSD) Osumi Class Landing Ship, Tank (LST) JSD Shimokita pennant number LST 4002 arrived at Karachi Port on September 18. The ship brought Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) Kawasaki CH-47J Chinook helicopters for relief work for the people in flood affected areas of Pakistan. Kure in Japan is home port for JSD Shimokita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (L to R) Flags of Japan, Pakistan and Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) waved by personnel of JMSDF aboard JSD Shimokita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) Kawasaki CH-47J Chi



I'm trying to find more pictures and information, but I'll admit there is little to be found about Japan's relief effort in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Some more JSDF - PAF Relief Operations:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44
> 
> One of Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF) UH-1 utility helicopters flown to Multan by Lockheed C-130 Hercules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Defense Ship (JSD) Osumi Class Landing Ship, Tank (LST) JSD Shimokita pennant number LST 4002 arrived at Karachi Port on September 18. The ship brought Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) Kawasaki CH-47J Chinook helicopters for relief work for the people in flood affected areas of Pakistan. Kure in Japan is home port for JSD Shimokita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (L to R) Flags of Japan, Pakistan and Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) waved by personnel of JMSDF aboard JSD Shimokita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) Kawasaki CH-47J Chinook on the deck of JSD Shimokita.
> 
> 
> 
> @WebMaster, @Horus, @FaujHistorian , @Armstrong , @SvenSvensonov , @Chak Bamu
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome to see the Patriotism of Bangladeshi people and the Pride of Bangladesh Armed Forces!
> 
> May they always protect the rights, integrity, of Bangladesh.



Actually, I found some more info. Posting it below.

J*apan's Mission of Mercy to Pakistan*

On a mission of mercy, more than 200 members of the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF) answered a distress call from the people of Pakistan. Last August, deadly floods ravaged villages in the state of Punjab and left thousands of people without food, water and adequate medical care.

“It was the JGSDF that quickly responded in a global relief mission to deliver much-needed aid,” said Lt. Col. Mikihiko Komatsu, JGSDF vice commander, 1st Transport Helicopter Group. “We deployed three CH-47JA and three UH-1 helicopters. For many from the Japanese force, the three-month-long deployment was their first international humanitarian mission.”

“We were not used to the local food, language and culture,” said Lt. Col. Kenji Kato, JGSDF commander, 104th Aviation Squadron. “However, we adapted ourselves to their way of life which was appreciated by our hosts.”

The CH-47JA, designed by Boeing and built for Japan by Kawasaki Heavy Industries Inc. (KHI), was uniquely suited for the job. Its large cargo area and heavy-lift capabilities enabled tons of much-needed food and supplies to be delivered to where it was needed most: in the heart of villages overtaken by flood waters.

"We operated for several weeks in hot, humid, sandy conditions. During our missions, we did not have to cancel one flight due to malfunction of the aircraft. We affirmed the reliability of the CH-47JA."





JGSDF members say everywhere they traveled they were met with a warm welcome from villagers who received life-saving supplies from the team. Here, villagers wave good-bye after a delivery of life-sustaining, high-energy food bars and water.

The CH-47JA’s durability was also tested.

“We operated for several weeks in hot, humid, sandy conditions,” said Capt. Mitsuhiro Kondo, JGSDF Helicopter Maintenance section chief for the 103rd Aviation Squadron. “During our missions, we did not have to cancel one flight due to malfunction of the aircraft. We affirmed the reliability of the CH-47JA.”

Boeing Defense, Space & Security Vice President of Business Development in Japan Jim Armington said he is "proud that the JGSDF and the CH-47 logged another milestone in this critical mission," adding that the working relationship between Boeing and Japanese industry has been a long and gratifying one.

“KHI started to build the CH-47J/JA under licensed production in 1984,” said Armington. “Ever since then, KHI has produced more than 85 CH-47J/JAs and supported the Japan Self-Defense Forces’ humanitarian missions. The CH-47 remains one of the most popular military helicopters in Japan."






More than 200 members of the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force’s Pakistan International Emergency Rescue team deployed to assist the flood victims in Pakistan for a three-month deployment from August through October 2010.

The vivid images of what the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force saw during its humanitarian efforts were carried back to Japan and shared with fellow JGSDF members and families. But for Maj. Akihiko Gaman, JGSDF Flight section chief, 103rd Aviation Squadron, none are more poignant than those of the children of Pakistan.

“This was my second overseas disaster relief mission following the Sumatran earthquake in western Indonesia in September 2009,” Gaman said. “Something impressive in common with Sumatra and Pakistan is that the children are strong and hopeful. When they spotted us, they came running toward us and when we finished unloading the supplies, they all waved good-bye to us.”

From Japan’s mission of mercy to Pakistan (Video)

@Armstrong @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> Actually, I found some more info. Posting it below.
> 
> J*apan's Mission of Mercy to Pakistan*
> 
> On a mission of mercy, more than 200 members of the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF) answered a distress call from the people of Pakistan. Last August, deadly floods ravaged villages in the state of Punjab and left thousands of people without food, water and adequate medical care.
> 
> “It was the JGSDF that quickly responded in a global relief mission to deliver much-needed aid,” said Lt. Col. Mikihiko Komatsu, JGSDF vice commander, 1st Transport Helicopter Group. “We deployed three CH-47JA and three UH-1 helicopters. For many from the Japanese force, the three-month-long deployment was their first international humanitarian mission.”
> 
> “We were not used to the local food, language and culture,” said Lt. Col. Kenji Kato, JGSDF commander, 104th Aviation Squadron. “However, we adapted ourselves to their way of life which was appreciated by our hosts.”
> 
> The CH-47JA, designed by Boeing and built for Japan by Kawasaki Heavy Industries Inc. (KHI), was uniquely suited for the job. Its large cargo area and heavy-lift capabilities enabled tons of much-needed food and supplies to be delivered to where it was needed most: in the heart of villages overtaken by flood waters.
> 
> "We operated for several weeks in hot, humid, sandy conditions. During our missions, we did not have to cancel one flight due to malfunction of the aircraft. We affirmed the reliability of the CH-47JA."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGSDF members say everywhere they traveled they were met with a warm welcome from villagers who received life-saving supplies from the team. Here, villagers wave good-bye after a delivery of life-sustaining, high-energy food bars and water.
> 
> The CH-47JA’s durability was also tested.
> 
> “We operated for several weeks in hot, humid, sandy conditions,” said Capt. Mitsuhiro Kondo, JGSDF Helicopter Maintenance section chief for the 103rd Aviation Squadron. “During our missions, we did not have to cancel one flight due to malfunction of the aircraft. We affirmed the reliability of the CH-47JA.”
> 
> Boeing Defense, Space & Security Vice President of Business Development in Japan Jim Armington said he is "proud that the JGSDF and the CH-47 logged another milestone in this critical mission," adding that the working relationship between Boeing and Japanese industry has been a long and gratifying one.
> 
> “KHI started to build the CH-47J/JA under licensed production in 1984,” said Armington. “Ever since then, KHI has produced more than 85 CH-47J/JAs and supported the Japan Self-Defense Forces’ humanitarian missions. The CH-47 remains one of the most popular military helicopters in Japan."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 200 members of the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force’s Pakistan International Emergency Rescue team deployed to assist the flood victims in Pakistan for a three-month deployment from August through October 2010.
> 
> The vivid images of what the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force saw during its humanitarian efforts were carried back to Japan and shared with fellow JGSDF members and families. But for Maj. Akihiko Gaman, JGSDF Flight section chief, 103rd Aviation Squadron, none are more poignant than those of the children of Pakistan.
> 
> “This was my second overseas disaster relief mission following the Sumatran earthquake in western Indonesia in September 2009,” Gaman said. “Something impressive in common with Sumatra and Pakistan is that the children are strong and hopeful. When they spotted us, they came running toward us and when we finished unloading the supplies, they all waved good-bye to us.”
> 
> From Japan’s mission of mercy to Pakistan (Video)
> 
> @Armstrong @BDforever



Awesome! See, this is what I'm talking about. That armed forces are not only agents of national defense, but are also agents of relief and development. I hope that Pakistan and Japan mature their cooperation in regards to national defense, and development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soryu

SvenSvensonov said:


> More assorted JGSDF pics


I think this is Korean marine !?


----------



## Aepsilons

*New U.S.-Japan defense guideline will elevate Japan to global security partner*


Japan and the United States plan to remove geographical limits so their armed forces can engage more widely in joint operations, in an interim report to be released next week on revising bilateral defense cooperation guidelines, Japanese government sources said Friday.

By doing away with these limits, Japan could engage in minesweeping operations to secure important sea lanes in the Middle East, and deal with threats in space and cyberspace, according to the sources.

But the two countries will likely wait for the final report to specify how much of an expanded role Japan's Self-Defense Forces will play under the bilateral security alliance, given that Japan is expected to need more time to rework the legal basis to enable it to engage in collective self-defense, the sources added.

The plan was approved Friday by the National Security Council and the interim report will be released next Wednesday.

The issue of collective self-defense -- or defending allies under armed attack even when Japan itself is not threatened -- is a divisive issue in Japan.

The current guidelines were revised in 1997 to prepare for contingencies on the Korean Peninsula and defined types of bilateral cooperation in three cases -- in peacetime, if Japan were attacked, and in the event of emergencies in areas around Japan. In addition to the geographical limits, other restrictions also are expected to be removed.

The envisaged change comes amid growing concern about "gray zone" incidents that stop short of military attacks, as Chinese ships have repeatedly intruded into waters around the Japanese-controlled Senkaku Islands in the East China Sea. China claims the uninhabited islets, which it calls Diaoyu.

Such "gray zone" scenarios include an armed group taking control of a remote Japanese island.

Amid security threats from an assertive China and North Korea's nuclear and missile development, Tokyo and Washington have been preparing the interim report on the first revision in 17 years to the defense cooperation guidelines with an eye to enhancing the interoperability of the SDF and the U.S. military.

Japan, U.S. to drop geographical limits in defense guidelines report | GlobalPost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan begins process of E-767 AWACS upgrade*



Boeing is to begin the upgrade of Japan's fleet of E-767 Airborne Warning and Control System (AWACS) aircraft with a USD25.6 million design and production contract announced by the US Department of Defense (DoD) on 28 October.

The four aircraft, which have been in service with the Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) since 1998-99, will each be fitted with new systems, and three ground support facilities will also be upgraded under the programme.

Specifically, the aircraft will be equipped with updated mission computers, electronic support measures, a traffic alert and collision avoidance system, AN/APX-119 interrogator friend or foe (IFF) transponder, next-generation UPX-40 IFF, automatic identification system, and datalink upgrades.

According to the DoD, this modernisation work "will allow Japan's AWACS fleet to be more compatible with the US Air Force [Boeing E-3 Sentry] AWACS fleet baseline, and provide for greater interoperability".

The design and production work will be performed by Boeing in Washington state, and is expected to be completed by 28 February 2015. According to a US Defense and Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) notification into the upgrade that was released in late 2013, the total value of the programme, including installation, is USD950 million.

This design and production contract follows an initial Mission Computing Upgrade (MCU) contract for the E-767 AWACS fleet that is set to be completed by 31 December 2014.

*COMMENT*

Japan is the only operator of the E-767 AWACS platform, with the other AWACS users of France, NATO, Saudi Arabia, the United Kingdom, and the United States opting instead to utilise the 707-based E-3 airframe.

Given the existing incompatibility issues with regard to airframe support, the JASDF is keen that the mission hardware and software of its E-767 platforms remain compatible with those of the other AWACS operators in general, and with those of the United States in particular. This contract will begin the upgrade process that will go a long way towards achieving that.


Japan begins process of E-767 AWACS upgrade - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

_*Japan Special Forces Group*_
_*特殊作戦群 *_





























​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Narashino Airborne Brigade: 1st Airborne Brigade*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Some more JSDF - PAF Relief Operations:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44
> 
> One of Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF) UH-1 utility helicopters flown to Multan by Lockheed C-130 Hercules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Defense Ship (JSD) Osumi Class Landing Ship, Tank (LST) JSD Shimokita pennant number LST 4002 arrived at Karachi Port on September 18. The ship brought Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) Kawasaki CH-47J Chinook helicopters for relief work for the people in flood affected areas of Pakistan. Kure in Japan is home port for JSD Shimokita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (L to R) Flags of Japan, Pakistan and Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) waved by personnel of JMSDF aboard JSD Shimokita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) Kawasaki CH-47J Chinook on the deck of JSD Shimokita.
> 
> 
> 
> @WebMaster, @Horus, @FaujHistorian , @Armstrong , @SvenSvensonov , @Chak Bamu
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome to see the Patriotism of Bangladeshi people and the Pride of Bangladesh Armed Forces!
> 
> May they always protect the rights, integrity, of Bangladesh.




Thank you dear Asian cousins of Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Ha ha ha! That's right. The ladies / girls are , from my experience, at least 3rd Dan in either Karate , Aikido , Judo. I had the unfortunate pleasure of learning this first hand many years ago.
> 
> Some more of these tough "cookies"



Dear Lord! She is mega cute and military. Japanese ladies rock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Beautiful Cherry blossom within the JMSDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiring Recruitment Video,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SvenSvensonov , @AMDR , @BDforever , @cnleio



Beautiful lady, and you are right, like a flower.

By the way bro the Mr and Mrs JSDF video, I take it these guys are husband and wife? Sorry to ask the obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Amphib landing training:


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Joint US-Japan training pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

waz said:


> Thank you dear Asian cousins of Japan.



You're welcome, dear Pakistani Brothers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMDR

ATD-X Japanese prototype 5th generation fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMDR

*Raytheon supplying Japan with Phalanx upgrade kits*

Japan upgrading ship defense system - UPI.com





_Phalanx Close-In Weapons System. (U.S. Navy photo)_


PARIS, Oct. 30 (UPI) -- A multi-year bulk buy contract has been awarded to Raytheon to provide Japan with upgrade kits and other equipment for the Phalanx Close-In Weapons System.
Phalanx is used on Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force ships and a is critical defense capability against threats that have penetrated outer defense systems.

"Phalanx provides the critical inner-layer of protection to sailors around the globe against threats that are continually evolving," said Rick Nelson, vice president of Raytheon Missile Systems' Naval and Area Mission Defense product line. "Thanks to its array of sensors, Phalanx brings a proven solution against threats launched from land, sea or air."

The Phalanx was brought into service with the U.S. Navy in 1980. The system consists of a rapid-fire, six-barrel 20 mm gun with a computer radar control for acquiring and tracking threats.

The gun can fire at a rate of 4,500 rounds a minute. Effective range is about two miles.

Additional equipment to be supplied to Japan under the contract, which is worth more than $200 million, include support equipment and hardware spares, Raytheon said.

Raytheon made the contract announcement at the Euronaval 2014 exhibition in France

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Something like that.
> 
> 
> A Soryu-Class is worth 540 million USD per sub.
> 
> @ViXuyen ,
> 
> Here is a Soryu Class:



I have a question Nihonjin1051, in the Soryu sub deal with Australia the price seems to be around to $2 billion per sub, so I wonder, how does it go from $540 million to 2 billion? Do you have any details about that deal that can help to explain the cost? Thanks.

Great thread, keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Aepsilons

The Anthem of the Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force
Gunkan March










​


----------



## Aepsilons

Tribute to all Japanese soldiers who died fighting for the nation, and people of Japan. Never shall Your memory be forgotten nor shall it ever be trampled and discarded , ever. ​


----------



## Aepsilons

*同期の桜*

*



*​


----------



## Soryu

Carlosa said:


> I have a question Nihonjin1051, in the Soryu sub deal with Australia the price seems to be around to $2 billion per sub, so I wonder, how does it go from $540 million to 2 billion? Do you have any details about that deal that can help to explain the cost? Thanks.
> 
> Great thread, keep up the good work!!!!


Well, like I know, 12 subs / $20 billion, include TOT for maintenance, supply, repair these subs in Australia, and new Sub for RAN maybe has Li-ion batteries, so it can make the cost rise ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Soryu said:


> Well, like I know, 12 subs / $20 billion, include TOT for maintenance, supply, repair these subs in Australia, and new Sub for RAN maybe has Li-ion batteries, so it can make the cost rise ....



So what you are saying is that the 20 billion is actually the cost of the subs during their whole service life including maintenance and mid life upgrade, correct?

The last sub that Japan ordered, the one with lLi-ion batteries was nearly 700 million.


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> I have a question Nihonjin1051, in the Soryu sub deal with Australia the price seems to be around to $2 billion per sub, so I wonder, how does it go from $540 million to 2 billion? Do you have any details about that deal that can help to explain the cost? Thanks.
> 
> Great thread, keep up the good work!!!!



The ones to be built for the Australians will be Lithium Ion Battery powered, cost will be higher , but given greater power capability and overall energy efficiency, it will benefit the Australians. The price is quite comparable to what the Germans are offering. So, it's not that expensive .


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> So what you are saying is that the 20 billion is actually the cost of the subs during their whole service life including maintenance and mid life upgrade, correct?
> 
> The last sub that Japan ordered, the one with lLi-ion batteries was nearly 700 million.



Take into consideration electronics , weapons, and service provision during the life of these units.


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Take into consideration electronics , weapons, and service provision during the life of these units.



Thank you. So basically, the conclusion is that they are calculating the whole service life cost of the program.

I would also imagine that Australia will request a VLS unit in those subs. Actually, the Australian version will probably have many things that Japan would also plan to incorporate in the future and that should reduce cost significantly for Japan.

I think that those subs would also make a lot of sense for India. India needs a large sub for long range deployment to the South China Sea, etc in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

AMDR said:


> ATD-X Japanese prototype 5th generation fighter
> View attachment 139084
> 
> View attachment 139088
> 
> View attachment 139085
> View attachment 139086
> View attachment 139087



Something that I've been thinking for a while, the cost of the ATD-X will probably be quite large and it will be quite expensive for Japan to do it all alone. I think India would be a perfect partner for that project. India is not very happy with what they are getting out of the T-50 stealth fighter project with Russia. What do you think? Would that make sense for Japan to do?


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan To Emphasize Military Mobility With MCV*



*




*

*
View attachment 25dbccea7efd2cb49beaffb6825c54f3.jpg
*​



*TOKYO* — Starting in 2016, Japan’s military will begin reshaping part of a tank fleet originally designed to repel a Soviet invasion from the north into a more mobile force aimed at a possible Chinese invasion of the nation’s far-flung southern island chain

The replacement is the maneuver combat vehicle (MCV), a wheeled tank destroyer billed by the Ministry of Defense as a more flexible alternative to Japan’s Ground Self-Defense Force’s (GSDF’s) three main types of tanks. With a 105mm cannon, the MCV will pack enough punch to fight heavy armor but can be rapidly deployed south when needed.

According to publicly announced plans, the MoD intends to reduce the GSDF’s tank force from 740 to about 300 over the next decade, with most being concentrated on the main islands of Hokkaido in the north and Kyushu in the south. According to this scenario, some 200 to 300 MCVs will be procured and airlifted to islands where they are needed.

* Full Coverage From our AUSA Digital Show Daily *

The MoD’s Technical Research & Development Institute has been developing the MCV since at least 2008; it displayed a fourth prototype in October 2013. Testing is scheduled to begin shortly and if all goes well, the GSDF will receive its first units in 2016. The MCV is being built by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries.

The plan is proceeding smoothly, according to MoD spokesman Tsuyoshi Hirata, who said the deployment schedule and perhaps final number of MCVs will be reviewed over the next five years. The announced figures could change, he said.

“Based on the current Mid-Term Defense Program [MTDP] issued last December [2013], we plan to introduce 99 MCVs by the end of [fiscal] 2018. We have in mind to introduce about 300 MCVs,” he said.

The MoD plans to deploy the MCV in several rapidly deployable basic operational units (rapid deployment divisions and/or brigades) and rapid deployment regiments that will be formed.

“Please be reminded, however, that it is difficult to answer concrete number at this moment because the number will be reviewed at the time we form up the next MTDP and also we have to take into account the fiscal condition of Japan every year,” Hirata said.

While the MoD pursues the MCV, however, the vehicle itself raises several questions, according to local defense analyst Shinichi Kiyotani, who is an expert on GSDF procurement, logistics and armor.

The MCV, with a projected 400-kilometer range and a top speed of 100 kilometers per hour, is highly capable, he said, but its 105mm cannon could be just too powerful for some of the combat situations in which it might be used.

“At 105mm, the cannon is overkill for urban combat situations. The MCV could do just as well with a 90mm or a 76mm model, or even 40 or 35mm is good enough for a light tank,” Kiyotani said.

The big gun may make the MCV too heavy to be easily transported, he said. At 26 tons, the vehicle is near the projected carrying capability of the planned Kawasaki C-2 transport planes.

The MoD intends to start deploying the C-2 to the Air Self-Defense Force (ASDF), initially at Miho Airbase in Tottori Prefecture in western Japan, as early as next year. First, the plane must overcome some technical issues, including an incident this January when a door broke during pressurization testing.

The ASDF said it requires up to 60 of the planes to replace its aging Kawasaki C-1s. While the C-2 has a stated range of 3,023 nautical miles when carrying its maximum payload of 30 tons, it might struggle to carry the MCV, Kiyotani said.

“With its weight, only one MCV can be carried per C-2 and that will be at the limit when you add in maintenance crew and ammunition. To transport one squadron of 12 MCVs, you may need as many as 20-plus C-2s, and where is the ASDF going to find those planes during a war in a remote island?” Kiyotani said.

Also, the MCV might not be as robust as it looks, he argued. While it will use modular armor, it has a relatively delicate undercarriage and drive system that may be vulnerable to improvised explosive devices (IEDs) and rocket-propelled grenades (RPGs) in particular, he said.

And to save money, the MCV’s big gun will not have an automatic loader, requiring a crew of four who may have to fight in sweltering heat as the MCV lacks crew air conditioning.

“RPGs are a threat. The MCV is just a cheap tank. It’s the wrong concept,” Kiyotani said.

“One can always debate the merits of a 105mm versus something smaller, especially given advances in ammo technology that have made smaller guns rather lethal,” said Grant Newsham, senior research fellow at the Japan Forum for Strategic Studies, a Tokyo-based military think tank.

“There probably hasn’t been an armored vehicle introduced anywhere that didn’t have as many detractors as supporters,” Newsham said. “Recall the M1 Abrams introduction in the late ’70s, early ’80s. And even 75 years later people are still debating the M4 Sherman,” he said.

Regarding collateral damage, Newsham said that if Japan is using MCVs and its 105mm in an urban environment, the battle would have reached a stage where collateral damage isn’t much of a concern.

“You can move MCV around more easily than a battle tank and the 105mm gun has plenty of punch,” he said.

Newsham agreed that the MCV would be “a bit heavy” and may have less off-road ability than hoped for, but argued that the GSDF would also use commercially chartered aircraft and high-speed ferries to transport the vehicle because its potential operating area is fairly small and nearby.

“If there’s any sort of advance notice at all, a high-speed vessel could get MCVs to Nansei Shoto in 24-48 hours — assuming someone has thought through the requirements and put MCVs in the right locations with the right sealift prepared, and practiced. Moving MCVs around within the Nansei Shoto could take even less time,” Newsham said.

Regarding potential armor weaknesses, Newsham countered: “Everything is vulnerable to IEDs and to aggressive fighters willing to get in close and fight with RPGs and other anti-armor weapons.

“No armored vehicle is ideal for everything. It’s either too heavy, too light, drinks too much fuel, has wheels, has tracks, etc. At the end of the day, one can at least say the MCV is useful — certainly compared to a battle tank — for many of the things GSDF might do: island defense, [peacekeeping] and UN operations,” he said.


Japan To Emphasize Military Mobility With MCV | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

Is Japanese the first in Asia to receive F35 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

BoQ77 said:


> Is Japanese the first in Asia to receive F35 ?



The Koreans, too.


----------



## Carlosa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Koreans, too.



Singapore too.


----------



## Aepsilons

Carlosa said:


> Singapore too.



Yes, The Singaporeans, too.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan and Spain sign defense pact*






Japanese Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera (right) and his Spanish counterpart Pedro Morenes signed a memorandum of understanding to promote bilateral military cooperation, focusing on multilateral peacekeeping operations, November 4, 2014. EFE/Franck Robichon



Tokyo, Nov 4 (EFE).- Japanese Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera and his Spanish counterpart Pedro Morenes Tuesday signed a memorandum of understanding to promote bilateral military cooperation, focusing on multilateral peacekeeping operations.

Morenes, who is on a visit to Japan, and Onodera signed the pact at the headquarters of the Defense Ministry in Tokyo.

The agreement is valid for five years, after which it would be automatically renewed.

The memorandum provides a framework for reciprocal visits by military authorities and stresses cooperation in the face of emergencies like natural disasters, sources from the Spanish Defense Ministry told Efe.

It also makes way for greater collaboration in peacekeeping operations, such as between the European Union's Atlanta Naval Force and NATO's Ocean Shield -in which Japan participates under the umbrella of the United Nations- to combat piracy along the coast of Somalia.

After the signing of the agreement, Japanese authorities were expected to explain recent changes in the country's defense policy.

The Spanish delegation, on its part, was scheduled to speak about Spain's six missions to the Sahel, in Africa, where Japan is increasingly making investments but does not have a military presence.

On Tuesday, Morenes also visited the Yokosuka naval base on the eastern coast of Japan, where he was received by Commander-in-Chief Eichi Funada who briefed him about the capabilities and features of the country's Self Defense Fleet.

Japan and Spain sign defense pact :: La Prensa :: America in English

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Japan To Emphasize Military Mobility With MCV*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 25dbccea7efd2cb49beaffb6825c54f3.jpg
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> *TOKYO* — Starting in 2016, Japan’s military will begin reshaping part of a tank fleet originally designed to repel a Soviet invasion from the north into a more mobile force aimed at a possible Chinese invasion of the nation’s far-flung southern island chain
> 
> The replacement is the maneuver combat vehicle (MCV), a wheeled tank destroyer billed by the Ministry of Defense as a more flexible alternative to Japan’s Ground Self-Defense Force’s (GSDF’s) three main types of tanks. With a 105mm cannon, the MCV will pack enough punch to fight heavy armor but can be rapidly deployed south when needed.
> 
> According to publicly announced plans, the MoD intends to reduce the GSDF’s tank force from 740 to about 300 over the next decade, with most being concentrated on the main islands of Hokkaido in the north and Kyushu in the south. According to this scenario, some 200 to 300 MCVs will be procured and airlifted to islands where they are needed.
> 
> * Full Coverage From our AUSA Digital Show Daily *
> 
> The MoD’s Technical Research & Development Institute has been developing the MCV since at least 2008; it displayed a fourth prototype in October 2013. Testing is scheduled to begin shortly and if all goes well, the GSDF will receive its first units in 2016. The MCV is being built by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries.
> 
> The plan is proceeding smoothly, according to MoD spokesman Tsuyoshi Hirata, who said the deployment schedule and perhaps final number of MCVs will be reviewed over the next five years. The announced figures could change, he said.
> 
> “Based on the current Mid-Term Defense Program [MTDP] issued last December [2013], we plan to introduce 99 MCVs by the end of [fiscal] 2018. We have in mind to introduce about 300 MCVs,” he said.
> 
> The MoD plans to deploy the MCV in several rapidly deployable basic operational units (rapid deployment divisions and/or brigades) and rapid deployment regiments that will be formed.
> 
> “Please be reminded, however, that it is difficult to answer concrete number at this moment because the number will be reviewed at the time we form up the next MTDP and also we have to take into account the fiscal condition of Japan every year,” Hirata said.
> 
> While the MoD pursues the MCV, however, the vehicle itself raises several questions, according to local defense analyst Shinichi Kiyotani, who is an expert on GSDF procurement, logistics and armor.
> 
> The MCV, with a projected 400-kilometer range and a top speed of 100 kilometers per hour, is highly capable, he said, but its 105mm cannon could be just too powerful for some of the combat situations in which it might be used.
> 
> “At 105mm, the cannon is overkill for urban combat situations. The MCV could do just as well with a 90mm or a 76mm model, or even 40 or 35mm is good enough for a light tank,” Kiyotani said.
> 
> The big gun may make the MCV too heavy to be easily transported, he said. At 26 tons, the vehicle is near the projected carrying capability of the planned Kawasaki C-2 transport planes.
> 
> The MoD intends to start deploying the C-2 to the Air Self-Defense Force (ASDF), initially at Miho Airbase in Tottori Prefecture in western Japan, as early as next year. First, the plane must overcome some technical issues, including an incident this January when a door broke during pressurization testing.
> 
> The ASDF said it requires up to 60 of the planes to replace its aging Kawasaki C-1s. While the C-2 has a stated range of 3,023 nautical miles when carrying its maximum payload of 30 tons, it might struggle to carry the MCV, Kiyotani said.
> 
> “With its weight, only one MCV can be carried per C-2 and that will be at the limit when you add in maintenance crew and ammunition. To transport one squadron of 12 MCVs, you may need as many as 20-plus C-2s, and where is the ASDF going to find those planes during a war in a remote island?” Kiyotani said.
> 
> Also, the MCV might not be as robust as it looks, he argued. While it will use modular armor, it has a relatively delicate undercarriage and drive system that may be vulnerable to improvised explosive devices (IEDs) and rocket-propelled grenades (RPGs) in particular, he said.
> 
> And to save money, the MCV’s big gun will not have an automatic loader, requiring a crew of four who may have to fight in sweltering heat as the MCV lacks crew air conditioning.
> 
> “RPGs are a threat. The MCV is just a cheap tank. It’s the wrong concept,” Kiyotani said.
> 
> “One can always debate the merits of a 105mm versus something smaller, especially given advances in ammo technology that have made smaller guns rather lethal,” said Grant Newsham, senior research fellow at the Japan Forum for Strategic Studies, a Tokyo-based military think tank.
> 
> “There probably hasn’t been an armored vehicle introduced anywhere that didn’t have as many detractors as supporters,” Newsham said. “Recall the M1 Abrams introduction in the late ’70s, early ’80s. And even 75 years later people are still debating the M4 Sherman,” he said.
> 
> Regarding collateral damage, Newsham said that if Japan is using MCVs and its 105mm in an urban environment, the battle would have reached a stage where collateral damage isn’t much of a concern.
> 
> “You can move MCV around more easily than a battle tank and the 105mm gun has plenty of punch,” he said.
> 
> Newsham agreed that the MCV would be “a bit heavy” and may have less off-road ability than hoped for, but argued that the GSDF would also use commercially chartered aircraft and high-speed ferries to transport the vehicle because its potential operating area is fairly small and nearby.
> 
> “If there’s any sort of advance notice at all, a high-speed vessel could get MCVs to Nansei Shoto in 24-48 hours — assuming someone has thought through the requirements and put MCVs in the right locations with the right sealift prepared, and practiced. Moving MCVs around within the Nansei Shoto could take even less time,” Newsham said.
> 
> Regarding potential armor weaknesses, Newsham countered: “Everything is vulnerable to IEDs and to aggressive fighters willing to get in close and fight with RPGs and other anti-armor weapons.
> 
> “No armored vehicle is ideal for everything. It’s either too heavy, too light, drinks too much fuel, has wheels, has tracks, etc. At the end of the day, one can at least say the MCV is useful — certainly compared to a battle tank — for many of the things GSDF might do: island defense, [peacekeeping] and UN operations,” he said.
> 
> 
> Japan To Emphasize Military Mobility With MCV | Defense News | defensenews.com



This is a great idea. Use mobility to flank and destroy heavily armored tanks from the rear where their armor is more thin. Also unlike our Stryker, the MCV seems to be a tank destroyer from the ground up, not an APC that was turned into a mobile gun platform. The only issue I have with the design is the use of the under-powered 105mm, but if speed and mobility are your main concerns than anything larger would be too cumbersome. Perhaps adding a few of these (see pictures for details) would be useful as well. I'm also adding a pic of China's counterpart for comparison.



SvenSvensonov said:


> This is a great idea. Use mobility to flank and destroy heavily armored tanks from the rear where their armor is more thin. Also unlike our Stryker, the MCV seems to be a tank destroyer from the ground up, not an APC that was turned into a mobile gun platform. The only issue I have with the design is the use of the under-powered 105mm, but if speed and mobility are your main concerns than anything larger would be too cumbersome. Perhaps adding a few of these (see pictures for details) would be useful as well. I'm also adding a pic of China's counterpart for comparison.





*I'm having problems with the reply feature, so I'll post this here instead of in a new post.*

*China's Neighbors Are Going On a Military Shopping Spree — In Japan*

It's no secret that China's rise as an economic power has been miraculous. Over the past few decades, hundreds of millions of people have been lifted out of poverty, BMWs have replaced many bicycles on the streets of Beijing, and China's is now the second-largest economy in the world.

This economic explosion has in turn boosted the fortunes of China's regional neighbors and trading partners — but they're not entirely happy about China's new-found power. Because in addition to having the world's second-largest economy, China is also the second-largest spender on arms in the world — with a military to match.

Neighboring countries feel they're being pushed around by an aggressive Chinese foreign policy, and as a result, they're continuing to beef up their own militaries. And it's Japan, China's historical rival, that is quietly providing assistance to many countries that — like Japan itself — are feeling the heat from China.

China shares a land border with more countries than any other nation on earth — and it has territorial disputes with almost all of them: Afghanistan, Bhutan, India, Kazakhstan, North Korea, Kyrgyzstan, Laos, Mongolia, Myanmar, Nepal, Pakistan, Russia, Tajikistan, and Vietnam. (On top of that, separatist movements in Tibet and Xinjiang are pushing for the regions to secede from China.) Most of the border disputes have remained more-or-less dormant for decades.

In 2009, China presented a map with nine dashes snaking through the South China Sea, which boasts rich fisheries and abundant reserves of oil and natural gas. The so-called "Nine Dash Line" or "Cow's Tongue" — the line resembles the outline of, you guessed it, a cow's tongue — staked China's claim on up to 90 percent of the South China Sea, including territory already claimed by the Philippines, Brunei, Taiwan, Indonesia, Malaysia, and Vietnam.

China soon grew belligerent about its territorial claims. Exactly why this happened is a mystery. It started with the Diaoyu Islands in the East China Sea — known as the Senkaku Islands in Japan. China suddenly asserted its claim with visits by Coast Guard and fishing vessels.

Earlier this year, China turned its attention to the Philippines and the Ayungin Shoal, pressing its claim with more Coast Guard ships and by parking the Haiyang Shiyou 981 oil rig, owned by the state-run Chinese National Offshore Oil Company, off the coast of Vietnam inside Vietnam's exclusive economic zone, established by a 30-year-old UN convention. Soon Chinese warships and combat aircraft were sighted in the area.

This trend line isn't good for China's neighbors. China's military continues to grow alongside the boldness of its territorial claims. Between 2004 and 2014, every one of China's Pacific neighbors, with the exception of Japan, minimally doubled the amount it spends on defense. Many countries turned to the United States to gear up, but they also started buying from a much closer and highly unlikely neighbor: Japan.

Unlikely for two reasons. First, many Asian countries are not historically very fond or trusting of Japan. The country's war crimes in many parts of Asia committed mostly during the first half of the 20th century resulted in millions of deaths. Despite Japan's later apologies and financial compensation, many of its neighbors remained wary, and Japan has often been used as a bogeyman for nationalist purposes.

In the aftermath of World War II, Japan adopted a national constitution that enshrined pacifism. Article 9 of the constitution banned war as a tool of government, and one of the offshoots of that was a policy banning the sale of arms to pretty much everybody. So while Japan became an exporter of a lot of things, weapons weren't really one of them. The current government of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, however, loosened the ban to allow weapons to be sold to friendly countries — a move that he no doubt hopes will boost Japan's ailing economy.

After decades of neglect, the Philippines is rebuilding its air and naval forces. It's receiving 10 patrol ships from Japan, along with satellite communications equipment. The ships, of course, will be used to patrol the area in dispute with China. The Philippines is also buying a dozen FA-50 fighter jets from South Korea, and acquiring old US Coast Guard cutters.

Vietnam and China have been enemies for thousands of years; the two countries most recently fought a two-week, incredibly bloody war in 1979. In response to China's buildup, Vietnam's defense spending has nearly quadrupled over the last 20 years. Japan is set to donate several retired Coast Guard vessels to Vietnam. And in 2009, Vietnam blew its entire defense budget on six Improved Kilo-class submarines from Russia. So far, three of the submarines have been delivered.

Vietnam had never even had submarines before, but it feels the need now because of its overlapping territorial claims in the South China Sea with China. India, which maintains similar submarines, is helping train the crews.

India shares a border with China, and in 1962 the two fought a brief war over contested territory in the Himalayas, where tensions have again been rising recently. India has been stepping up cooperation with Japan, and there is talk of India buying Japanese seaplanes.

Australia, which counts itself an Asian nation, is also boosting air and naval forces. Australia will be a customer for America's F-35 fighter, and is building two small aircraft carriers and three new destroyers. But the most surprising part of Australia's buildup is the impending purchase of 10 _Soryu_-class attack submarines from Japan, which will be the largest sale of weapons by the country since the end of WWII.

The _Soryu_ class is one of the best non-nuclear powered submarines in the world. They will be used to replace Australia's homemade _Collins_-class submarines, which by all accounts have been riddled with problems since their introduction 20 years ago.

So does all of this shopping mean these countries now view China as an enemy? It's more complicated than that. A lot of them do a good deal of trade with China. So for countries like Vietnam and Japan, China is both an economic partner and a military rival. Weeks after worries that Vietnam and China appeared as though they might come to blows over the Haiyang Shiyou oil rig, Vietnam dispatched an envoy to China to patch things up.

But Japan will no doubt keep on selling. Japanese military equipment, while untested in battle, is well-made and often technologically on par with US equivalents. Japan is likely to offer generous credit terms to its neighbors, both to position itself to capture a large segment of the arms market and to strengthen its diplomatic position in the region. Japan, constrained by an enormous deficit and domestic and constitutional quandaries with national defense, can't quickly expand its military. It can, however, help others expand.

From China's Neighbors Are Going On a Military Shopping Spree — In Japan | VICE News



*Still having issues with the reply feature (it won't let me post a new item, only replies) so I'll add this as well. Sorry for the long read!*

*Report: Japan Interested in Aegis Ashore for Ballistic Missile Defense*

The Japanese Defense Ministry is interested in acquiring Lockheed Martin’s Aegis Ashore ballistic missile defense (BMD) battery, according to an August report from the Japanese newspaper, Mainichi Shimbun.

The paper reported the Defense Ministry is expected to spend “tens of millions of yen” as part of the Fiscal Year 2015 state budget for research into Aegis Ashore — which combines the Lockheed Martin SPY-1D radar with a battery of Raytheon Standard Missile-3 missiles.

“The ministry intends to introduce new ground-based SM-3 missiles, in addition to the sea-based SM-3s that the Maritime Self-Defense Force (MSDF) already possesses, to enhance Tokyo’s readiness to intercept ballistic missiles heading toward Japan,” according to the report.

When contacted by USNI News, representatives of Lockheed Martin and the U.S. Missile Defense Agency (MDA) did not elaborate on the Mainichi story.

The only MDA effort ongoing in Japan is the installation of a Raytheon Army Navy/Transportable Radar Surveillance (AN/TPY-2) BMD radar, an MDA spokesman told USNI News on Friday.

Currently, Japan uses a combination of four Kongo-class Aegis-equipped guided missile destroyers armed with SM-3s for longer-range ballistic missile threats and Lockheed Martin Patriot Advanced Capability-3 (PAC-3) mobile ground based interceptors for missiles closer to their targets.

“There are concerns that PAC3s could not respond if a massive number of ballistic missiles were to be simultaneously launched toward Japan,” read the Mainichi report.

Japan intends to double the amount of BMD destroyers to eight by 2018, according to local press reports.

The Kongos ships use a legacy Aegis BMD configuration that do not allow the Aegis combat system to operate as BMD defense platforms and as anti-air warfare ships simultaneously.
Japan is also exploring upgrading at least some of its ships to a more advanced Baseline 9 configuration that would allow the ships to simultaneously act as a BMD and AAW platform.

Aegis Ashore operates with a version of Baseline 9 that doesn’t include an AAW component, but given the similarities of the ground based system and the Aegis combat system onboard U.S. and Japanese ships, those capabilities could expand.

“This is the Aegis weapon from a ship. It can do AAW, terminal defense and mid-course intercept,” Navy Capt. Jeff Weston, the Aegis Ashore program manager for the Missile Defense Agency (MDA) said last year during a USNI News interview at Lockheed Martin’s Aegis testing facility in Moorestown, N.J.

At the time, Weston said an U.S. Aegis Ashore battery would only concentrate on BMD. “We’re not going to do anti-air warfare in someone else’s country,” he said.

However, a Japanese run installation could expand the missile offerings beyond the BMD optimized SM-3s.

Depending on the configuration of the Aegis Ashore installation, the site could conceivably be expanded to include other AAW capabilities that would allow the site to handle multiple air threats in addition to a BMD mission.


From Report: Japan Interested in Aegis Ashore for Ballistic Missile Defense - USNI News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> This is a great idea. Use mobility to flank and destroy heavily armored tanks from the rear where their armor is more thin. Also unlike our Stryker, the MCV seems to be a tank destroyer from the ground up, not an APC that was turned into a mobile gun platform. The only issue I have with the design is the use of the under-powered 105mm, but if speed and mobility are your main concerns than anything larger would be too cumbersome. Perhaps adding a few of these (see pictures for details) would be useful as well. I'm also adding a pic of China's counterpart for comparison.



The beauty of these will be that its going to be perfect for urban warfare even in open ground. One development that will be seen in the JGSDF's Armoured Cavalry and Artillery is the deployment of the LMATs, which if deployed in combat zones, will dispatch any armored threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The beauty of these will be that its going to be perfect for urban warfare even in open ground. One development that will be seen in the JGSDF's Armoured Cavalry and Artillery is the deployment of the LMATs, which if deployed in combat zones, will dispatch any armored threat.



The LMAT is still quite big though, and without a hatch at the top of the MCV, firing one could mean that the crew must dismount. Some LAVs have a hatch that allows the weapon to be fired while the operator is still within the vehicle, but I don't see this with the new MCV.


----------



## Aepsilons

There is a hatch in the top, as well as in the rear, can address any rear threats:

LMAT can be fired from the open rear hatch:







Or on top, simultaneously with the main gun


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> There is a hatch in the top, as well as in the rear, can address any rear threats:
> 
> LMAT can be fired from the open rear hatch:
> 
> View attachment 145258
> 
> 
> 
> Or on top, simultaneously with the main gun
> 
> View attachment 145259



That's a crew hatch though, similar to those found on tanks. It also looks too small to fit a LMAT through, some crafty maneuvering would be necessary. The rear hatch is present as well, but like I said, to fire an LMAT the crew would have to dismount putting them and the vehicle in danger. Firing the LMAT from within the vehicle using the opened rear hatch would do serious damage to any passangers or crew due to the back-blast of the LMAT. It could even be fatal. Any top down views, I feel that would give us a better opportunity to determine whether or not the opening is large enough to support and fit a LMAT. The missile box on the M2A3 could be something Japanese engineers might want to look at.






That back-blast would be very dangerous

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> That's a crew hatch though, similar to those found on tanks. It also looks too small to fit a LMAT through, some crafty maneuvering would be necessary. The rear hatch is present as well, but like I said, to fire an LMAT the crew would have to dismount putting them and the vehicle in danger. Firing the LMAT from within the vehicle using the opened rear hatch would do serious damage to any passangers or crew due to the back-blast of the LMAT. It could even be fatal. Any top down views, I feel that would give us a better opportunity to determine whether or not the opening is large enough to support and fit a LMAT. The missile box on the M2A3 could be something Japanese engineers might want to look at.
> 
> View attachment 145265
> 
> 
> That back-blast would be very dangerous
> View attachment 145273




There is a front latch that can be opened, as well as a secondary latch on the top turret. 


















More pictures of the JGSDF's MCV,




























*防衛省 技術研究本部　機動戦闘車　日出生台演習場　下山*
改めてアップします。　8月17日の日出生台演習場
防衛省技術研究本部の機動戦闘車が一般公道を通行するという事で現地へ赴いて来ました。

[URL='http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/201408/18/49/b0241149_8291045.jpg']





日出生台演習場より玖珠駐屯地へ向けて下山する機動戦闘車　　※演習場外・一般公道での撮影です。




予定時間を少々過ぎた頃、出入口の奥から微かにエンジン音がしたかと思うと、先導車と連なって機動戦闘車２両が一気に姿を表しました。　装輪なので流石動きが軽快です。



















[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> There is a front latch that can be opened, as well as a secondary latch on the top turret.
> 
> View attachment 145318
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145319
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 145320



How does the hatch on the MCV compare in size with the Komatsu LAV? The hatch on the LAV has enough space for a soldier to not only look out of the vehicle, but also maneuver and fire a missile without endangering the crew of the vehicle. I just think the MCV's hatches look a but too small to maneuver a missile, similar to tank hatches that are designed to provide visibility, but not a whole lot else.





The MCV's hatches look similar to those on the US stryker:





Which look big until you look at them from above.





They are quite small and too small to fire a missile from or maneuver a missile through


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> How does the hatch on the MCV compare in size with the Komatsu LAV? The hatch on the LAV has enough space for a soldier to not only look out of the vehicle, but also maneuver and fire a missile without endangering the crew of the vehicle. I just think the MCV's hatches look a but too small to maneuver a missile, similar to tank hatches that are designed to provide visibility, but not a whole lot else.



It is comparable to the ones found in the Komatsu LAV. 

Some more pictures that give a better view,



















If you look at the front facade, you will see that there are actually two latches under the turret, the one larger one below these.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sathya

Asian Defence News: Japan Set to Launch First Homegrown Fighter Jet Since World War II to Counter China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*JMSDF Colour Guards*



*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*US Army and JGSDF exchange chemical decontamination techniques during Orient Shield 14 .*

U.S. Army Soldiers from the 2nd Battalion, 1st Infantry Regiment, 2nd Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 2nd Infantry Division from Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash., and Japan Ground Self-Defense Force members from 11th Infantry Regiment, 7th Armor Division, Northern Army exchange techniques used to decontaminate personnel and equipment in the event of chemical exposure


*










































*


----------



## Aepsilons

[総集編88分] 小松基地航空祭2014まとめ!!! オープニングから帰投まで!!! 航空自衛隊 JASDF Komatsu Airshow - YouTube


----------



## Aepsilons

*Orient Shield 14 finishes with field training exercise*
























CAMP HIGASHI-CHITOSE, Japan (Nov. 6, 2014) -- Hundreds of U.S. Army Soldiers and Japan Ground Self-Defense Force members headed for the mountains to defend sovereign territory and defeat a fictional enemy during a simulated combat field training exercise here, Nov 3-5.

The 72-hour field exercise puts to the test what Soldiers from the 2nd Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 2nd Infantry Division, from Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Washington, and Japan Ground Self-Defense Force members from the 11th Infantry Regiment, 7th Division, Northern Army, have been rehearsing for the past week and a half.

"The benefit of spending this time together allows us to work in unison as one team. Although we will fight separately, we have one common goal-defend and help secure a peaceful allied country," said Capt. Andrew Julian, an operations officer assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 1st Infantry Regiment, from Joint Base Lewis-McChord.

The exercise brings U.S. Soldiers to Japan to honor the alliance and work together with Japan's defense force to regain sovereign territory against an armed invasion.

Each force has a list of objectives they must complete throughout the exercise as they work their way through the mountainous terrain to reach their final objective. Opposing them is a contingent of U.S. Army Soldiers playing the "enemy" who will attempt to disrupt their actions.

"We use different tactics and procedures, but knowing each other's capabilities and how each of us operates in advance helps us support one another," said Julian.

Throughout the field exercise the U.S. Army and Japan Ground Self-Defense Force forces are putting into play a host of skills and techniques they shared and demonstrated over the past ten days.

Infantry Soldiers have been brushing-up on map reading skills for navigating unknown terrain. Together with their Japan Ground Self-Defense Force counterparts they have been reinforcing combat skills including moving under direct fire, engaging targets while moving in a confined area and reacting quickly to unstable targets, as well as sniper marksmanship, explained Capt. Robert Lee, an operations officer with the 1st Battalion, 17th Infantry Regiment.

Armored mechanized counterparts have been exchanging techniques and demonstrating maneuver capabilities through mortar and tank live-fire exercises.

In preparing for the field training exercise, aviators from the 3rd Battalion, 25th Aviation Regiment, from Wheeler Field, Hawaii, have been working together with their counterparts conducting close combat air attacks, air assault missions, aeromedical evacuations and aircraft refueling.

The enemy is not real, but the challenges U.S. Army Soldiers face are. They are enduring cold, wet and muddy conditions to traverse miles of unfamiliar landscape and using the combat skills and tactics they have been rehearsing.

Although the enemy is make believe, there's a specific operational planning process that is completed long before Soldiers move to the field.

This process involves studying all aspects of the area Soldiers will be training in, to include weather, terrain and vegetation, potential obstacles and the makeup and capabilities of the hypothetical enemy forces they face, Julian explained.

This same process takes place for all military actions whether in training or in actual combat.

According to Julian, both forces expended a great deal of time planning and rehearsing the complex tactical movements and maneuvers they are conducting throughout the exercise.

"This not only allows us to be successful in the exercise, but it also helps us build a partner force with our counterparts," Julian emphasized. "Everything we have been doing over the past two-weeks has built a very strong foundation for this culminating event."


Orient Shield 14 finishes with field training exercise | Article | The United States Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

陸上自衛隊の対戦車部隊による
64式対戦車誘導弾
79式対舟艇対戦車誘導弾
87式対戦車誘導弾
96式多目的誘導弾の
射撃シーンです


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## Aepsilons

*S. Korea to send officers to U.S.-Japan joint military drill*








South Korea plans to dispatch military officers to the ongoing bilateral U.S.-Japan field training exercise to boost cooperation with the allies, Seoul officials said Wednesday.

The Keen Sword exercise is the latest in a series of bilateral field training exercises since 1986 involving the U.S. military and Japan Self-Defense Force designed to increase combat readiness and interoperability between the two sides.

"Two or three lieutenant colonel-level South Korean officers from the defense ministry and the Joint Chiefs of Staff are to participate in the exercise as observers," a ministry official said, requesting anonymity.

"Their participation aims to contribute to boosting the three-way security cooperation," he said, noting that Seoul has sent a handful of troops to the Washington-Tokyo biennial exercise since 2010 at the request of the U.S. troops. 

This year's Keen Sword brought about 10,000 U.S. personnel and 30,000 troops from Japan who have carried out diverse programs at military installations throughout mainland Japan, Okinawa and in the waters surrounding the Asian country, according to U.S. Forces Japan. 

Though the three nations have vowed to enhance trilateral cooperation, Seoul's participation in the exercise is expected to be a source of controversy at home and abroad. 

Relations between the two Asian countries have been soured over historical and territorial rows, and the military cooperation with Japan has been widely opposed by the people here, many of whom still resent Japan for its brutal 1910-45 colonial rule of the Korean Peninsula.

The drill also came at a time when Japan has been engaged in a bitter dispute with China over an East China Sea island, called the Senkaku in Japan and Diaoyu in China. Japan has said the exercise will be held east of its major southern island of Kyushu but not in the East China Sea. (Yonhap)


S. Korea to send officers to U.S.-Japan joint military drill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Exercise Keen Sword aims to improve US, Japan combat readiness, interoperability*

WATERS SOUTH OF JAPAN - The George Washington Carrier Strike Group (GWCSG) will be operating alongside their Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) counterparts during a bilateral field training exercise, Keen Sword 15, beginning Nov. 11.

Keen Sword is the latest in a series of joint/bilateral field training exercises since 1986 involving U.S. military and Japan Self-Defense Force (JSDF) designed to increase combat readiness and interoperability of U.S. forces and the JSDF.

“Keen Sword is a Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff directed field training exercise,” said Rear Adm. John D. Alexander, commander, Battle Force 7th Fleet. “It is joint and bilateral exercise that involves both the U.S. military and JSDF in all four branches of service. [GWCSG] will be the task force commander for the exercise.”

With the main goal of the exercise being the practice of tactics, techniques and procedures between U.S. and Japan forces, GWCSG and JMSDF will participate in scenarios that test the competencies of multiple warfare areas.

“Keen Sword is designed to allow [U.S. and Japan] to practice and coordinate our procedures together and interoperability in all warfare disciplines,” said Alexander. “We’ll be conducting anti-submarine warfare, surface warfare, air-to-air and air defense warfare scenarios, and we’ll be doing that as a combined force.”

To further increase the bilateral integration, JMSDF Commander, Escort Force (CCF) 2 will be operating as the sea combatant commander for the exercise, employing tactics and controlling the scheme of maneuver for the strike group’s escort ships.

“CCF 2 will be participating and acting as the escort force commander,” said Alexander. “This is going to require us to coordinate our plans, procedures and make sure we are able to execute the scheme of maneuver and protect our force as well as project power against the simulated opposing forces.”

Planning for the exercise started more than a year ago with U.S. and Japanese experts and planners working together to develop the most effective scenarios

“We have had a number of planners that have attended conferences and meetings on a continuing basis to plan the scenario and timeline for U.S. Navy and JMSDF portion of the exercise,” said Alexander. “The combined planning group has taken the scenario, done mission analysis, and developed a set of concept of operations [COA]. We have chosen one of those COAs and from that, a contingency operations plan is created that we will execute. The plan will have a main focus and there will be branches and sequels where we can make adjustments depending on what the simulated opposing forces do.”

Approximately 11,000 U.S. personnel will participate in Keen Sword, including those assigned to U.S. Forces Japan Headquarters, 5th Air Force, U.S. Naval Forces Japan, U.S. Army Japan and III Marine Expeditionary Force. The forces will conduct training with their JSDF counterparts at military installations throughout mainland Japan, Okinawa and in the waters surrounding Japan. 

“This exercise is another opportunity for us to work with our Japanese counterparts,” said Alexander. “We are fortunate that they are capable and have the capacity to operate alongside us. The fact that we are able to conduct operations as allies and partners goes to the heart of the training that we do together. We need to continue to focus on our relationship both at sea and in port.”

As the Navy’s only permanently forward-deployed carrier strike group, operating from Yokosuka, Japan, GWCSG is tasked with providing a combat-ready force that protects and defends the collective maritime interests of the U.S. and its allies and partners in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region.

Read more: http://www.dvidshub.net/news/147522...s-interoperability#.VGM2vMma_vc#ixzz3Iqhakl9G

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan, Australia to talk defense*

Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and his Australian counterpart, Tony Abbott, agreed Wednesday that their countries will continue talks on the transfer of Japanese defense equipment and technologies to Australia.

The two countries agreed in July to conclude a treaty on joint defense equipment development as part of efforts to strengthen maritime security cooperation between them.

 Australia is hoping to import Japanese submarine technologies, sources familiar with the situation said.

 Abe and Abbott also agreed to put a bilateral economic partnership agreement into force early and work together to conclude Trans-Pacific Partnership multilateral free trade negotiations.

*Japan, Australia to talk defense - The Japan News*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Japan, Australia to talk defe**nse*
> 
> Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and his Australian counterpart, Tony Abbott, agreed Wednesday that their countries will continue talks on the transfer of Japanese defense equipment and technologies to Australia.
> 
> The two countries agreed in July to conclude a treaty on joint defense equipment development as part of efforts to strengthen maritime security cooperation between them.
> 
> Australia is hoping to import Japanese submarine technologies, sources familiar with the situation said.
> 
> Abe and Abbott also agreed to put a bilateral economic partnership agreement into force early and work together to conclude Trans-Pacific Partnership multilateral free trade negotiations.
> 
> *Japan, Australia to talk defense - The Japan News*



Do you see the chances of Australia getting the Soryu-class as being high? Reuters is reporting that the Australian government wants to open a tender instead of just choosing the Soyru's, and this would complicate and draw out the process.

Australian government under pressure to hold submarine tender after eyeing Japan deal| Reuters

The Australian Navy likes the Soryu's and wants them, but the government has other plans. Reportedly European governments and sub builders want to be part of the tender.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> Do you see the chances of Australia getting the Soryu-class as being high? Reuters is reporting that the Australian government wants to open a tender instead of just choosing the Soyru's, and this would complicate and draw out the process.
> 
> Australian government under pressure to hold submarine tender after eyeing Japan deal| Reuters
> 
> The Australian Navy likes the Soryu's and wants them, but the government has other plans. Reportedly Europeans governments and sub builders want to be part of the tender.



There are , indeed, conflicting reports. I believe that the Australian Government should do what it must to satisfy the unions in that country and if that means opening tender to other competitors, then so be it. I do personally hope that results are favorable to us.


----------



## AMDR

Miscellaneous photos from unknown Joint USN-JMSDF exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

I want to dedicate this post to *Lt. Joichi Tomonaga*, a revered imperial naval air officer during the Great Pacific War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan begins process of E-767 AWACS upgrade*








Boeing is to begin the upgrade of Japan's fleet of E-767 Airborne Warning and Control System (AWACS) aircraft with a USD25.6 million design and production contract announced by the US Department of Defense (DoD) on 28 October.

The four aircraft, which have been in service with the Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) since 1998-99, will each be fitted with new systems, and three ground support facilities will also be upgraded under the programme.

Specifically, the aircraft will be equipped with updated mission computers, electronic support measures, a traffic alert and collision avoidance system, AN/APX-119 interrogator friend or foe (IFF) transponder, next-generation UPX-40 IFF, automatic identification system, and datalink upgrades.

According to the DoD, this modernisation work "will allow Japan's AWACS fleet to be more compatible with the US Air Force [Boeing E-3 Sentry] AWACS fleet baseline, and provide for greater interoperability".

The design and production work will be performed by Boeing in Washington state, and is expected to be completed by 28 February 2015. According to a US Defense and Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) notification into the upgrade that was released in late 2013, the total value of the programme, including installation, is USD950 million.

This design and production contract follows an initial Mission Computing Upgrade (MCU) contract for the E-767 AWACS fleet that is set to be completed by 31 December 2014.

*COMMENT*

Japan is the only operator of the E-767 AWACS platform, with the other AWACS users of France, NATO, Saudi Arabia, the United Kingdom, and the United States opting instead to utilise the 707-based E-3 airframe.

Given the existing incompatibility issues with regard to airframe support, the JASDF is keen that the mission hardware and software of its E-767 platforms remain compatible with those of the other AWACS operators in general, and with those of the United States in particular. This contract will begin the upgrade process that will go a long way towards achieving that.



Japan begins process of E-767 AWACS upgrade - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Japan begins process of E-767 AWACS upgrade*
> 
> 
> View attachment 152689
> 
> 
> 
> Boeing is to begin the upgrade of Japan's fleet of E-767 Airborne Warning and Control System (AWACS) aircraft with a USD25.6 million design and production contract announced by the US Department of Defense (DoD) on 28 October.
> 
> The four aircraft, which have been in service with the Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) since 1998-99, will each be fitted with new systems, and three ground support facilities will also be upgraded under the programme.
> 
> Specifically, the aircraft will be equipped with updated mission computers, electronic support measures, a traffic alert and collision avoidance system, AN/APX-119 interrogator friend or foe (IFF) transponder, next-generation UPX-40 IFF, automatic identification system, and datalink upgrades.
> 
> According to the DoD, this modernisation work "will allow Japan's AWACS fleet to be more compatible with the US Air Force [Boeing E-3 Sentry] AWACS fleet baseline, and provide for greater interoperability".
> 
> The design and production work will be performed by Boeing in Washington state, and is expected to be completed by 28 February 2015. According to a US Defense and Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) notification into the upgrade that was released in late 2013, the total value of the programme, including installation, is USD950 million.
> 
> This design and production contract follows an initial Mission Computing Upgrade (MCU) contract for the E-767 AWACS fleet that is set to be completed by 31 December 2014.
> 
> *COMMENT*
> 
> Japan is the only operator of the E-767 AWACS platform, with the other AWACS users of France, NATO, Saudi Arabia, the United Kingdom, and the United States opting instead to utilise the 707-based E-3 airframe.
> 
> Given the existing incompatibility issues with regard to airframe support, the JASDF is keen that the mission hardware and software of its E-767 platforms remain compatible with those of the other AWACS operators in general, and with those of the United States in particular. This contract will begin the upgrade process that will go a long way towards achieving that.
> 
> 
> 
> Japan begins process of E-767 AWACS upgrade - IHS Jane's 360



Do you know if the mechanically scanned radar (PESA) will be supplemented by an AESA as seen on the E-2D of the USN. Our AWACS platforms aren't losing their mechanically scanned radars, but they are having additional sensors put on them, and in the case of the Navy's E-2D, are having another radar installed alongside the existing one!!! Still, I like that these platforms aren't being neglected because they are unique in the JSDF, nothing else offers what they can, and with the increasing amount of air and sea traffic seen in the ECS, they will only increase in their usefulness. 

About the E-767's radar and sensor systems

_"electronically scanned array radar system. This system is a three-dimensional radar that measures azimuth, range, and elevation simultaneously, and has superior surveillance capability over water compared to the AN/APY-1 system on the earlier E-3 models.

The AN/APY-2 is a Pulse-Doppler radar that can determine the velocity of a tracked target. This surveillance system includes a flexible, multi-mode radar, which enables AWACS to separate maritime and airborne targets from ground and sea clutter returns that limit other modern radar systems.

Its radar has a 360-degree view, and at operating altitudes it can detect targets more than 320 kilometers (200 miles) away. AWACS mission equipment can separate, manage and display these targets individually on situational displays.

AN/APY-2's antenna and Identification Friend or Foe (IFF) Mk XII system's antenna are housed in the rotodome back to back.

The information acquired by the radar system is processed by IBM's CC-2E central computer conformed to E-3 Block 30/35 Modification and can be displayed on the 14 displays on board.

Other major subsystems in the E-767 are identification, tactical data link, and navigation." 
_
Boeing E-767 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also, I'm seeing that this upgrade is for all four E-767s of the JSDF, are you aware of any additional procurement plans for more (not necessarily E-767) AWACS planes? Perhaps acquiring E-2 variants (C/D models) or modifying existing platforms?

Maybe a modification like this? Especially as the JMSDF transitions away from the P-3 and towards the P-1. Why let the older air frame go to waste when it's still useful for other tasks?

P-3 AWACS modification for the US Customs Service





That P-1 is looking nice!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

In more somber news

*Japan's Declining Population Could Prevent It From Being A Military Counterweight To China*

Japan, long one of America's most important allies in the Pacific, is a primary counterweight to the growing power of China in the region.

Japan is a cultural and economic powerhouse. But its ability to mount an effective military deterrence in the fact of a rising China may shrink in the coming decades as Japan faces a substantial problem: impending demographic collapse. 

Japan's overall population is set to contract by almost a third within the next 90 years. This sharp population cut would almost irreversibly limit the nation's military capabilities. 

Aki Peritz, a former CIA analyst, writes for Overt Action: 

Japan currently has some 127 million citizens, but according to Japan’s National Institute of Population and Social Security Research, this number will shrink by 2060 to 86 million, and then to 50 million by the year 2100.

Neither war nor famine is halving Japan’s population, but rather hard demographics. Japan’s birth rate is currently 1.4 children per woman, and the total population has already begun to decline as of 2010.

According to Peritz, demographic decline would lead to greater competition for Japanese youth in every facet of society. As the private sector, government, and the Self-Defense Forces (SDF) would jostle for youth recruitment, fewer and fewer young Japanese would enter the military leading, shrinking the armed forces at a time when China becomes more and more assertive.

Currently, the Japanese SDF is thought to be one of the top ten most effective fighting forces in the world even though it can only be used defensively or in international humanitarian missions. However, a slow-motion cratering of the Japanese population would hamstring the country's ability to defend itself, let along project power beyond its home island chain. 

To compensate for its small population, Japan has signaled it will purchase the latest in military equipment for national defense. Tokyo has plans to purchase the latest AEGIS destroyer as well as the F-35. 

Still, as Peritz notes, even with the latest equipment, Japanese national security capacity will become squeezed as there would be "fewer overall high-quality recruits in both enlisted and officer corps."

Demographics aside, the Japanese public is still largely against any military policy that extends beyond self-defense.

In a 2013 Pew research poll, 56% of the Japanese public said they were opposed to any sort of Japanese military effort other than defense, although there was a gradual trend towards military action becoming more acceptable within the Japanese public. 

This opposition to militarism has sometimes taken on an extreme tone. On Nov. 12, a Japanese man set himself on fire to protest Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's amending of the constitution to allow for the Japanese military to take part in collective self-defense with other countries. 

The debate over what role the military should play in Japanese life, coupled with demographic changes, is likely to become a more polarizing concern. Two prominent members of Abe's Liberal Democratic Party have floated the idea of amending the constitution in order to institute conscription within Japan in an effort to bolster the ranks of the Japanese SDF. 

Currently, over a third of Japan's population is at least 55 years old. 

From Japan's Demographic Collapse Hurts Military - Business Insider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

In more Badass news!!!

*Japanese Military Developing Mobile Powered Suit*

Japan's Ministry of Defense is developing a "highly mobile powered suit" to assist soldiers' movements. It may not be the powered armor from _Bubblegum __Crisis_, but hopefully it will go some way towards using machine power to take some of the burden off of soldiers.






Soldiers carry a lot of equipment, and it's estimated to weigh at least 40 pounds. Performing strenuous exercise and fluid movement with all that weight is hard. The Ministry of Defense's project is meant to alleviate some of the burden and keep soldiers' motions speedy and fluid. Tens of millions of yen have been invested in the project since 2012. The ministry was inspired by the recent boom in civilian power suits, and aims to accept civilian applications next year. Judging by previous robotics projects, it estimates that the project will take three years to develop. If all goes smoothly, and the finished product passes its tests, it could be part of the military's equipment by 2018.

The military powered suit will require more durability and applicability than its civilian counterparts — it'll need to be waterproof, dust-proof, operable if shot with bullets, and functional when its wearer is sitting or lying. Its estimated cost (for now) is 900 million yen (about $7.8 million).

from Japanese Military Developing Mobile Powered Suits - Interest - Anime News Network - it's a strange website to be hosting news like this, I know, but us geeks - who love anime, also tend to be very partial to geeky stuff like exoskeletons! Don't be skeptical of the source, the new is real!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan To Focus on Atago, PAC-3 Upgrades*


*TOKYO* — Japan’s ballistic missile defense (BMD) plans revolve around bolstering its Aegis-based fleet and upgrading its Patriot capabilities to counter a still-limited threat from North Korea.

More important, for now, is developing a limited pre-emptive strike capability to take out missile sites, which will be provided when the F-35 joint strike fighter joins the fleet.

But with a view to the future, the Ministry of Defense may consider adding a third-tier of defense with a proven system such as the Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) system, to serve as an intermediate layer between the Aegis ships and Patriot Advanced Capability-3 (PAC-3) systems. There also is interest in Japanese defense circles for a space-based early warning capability.

The Aegis improvements, in particular, are an outgrowth of Japan’s recent government move allowing limited collective self defense.

Under the current five-year Mid-Term Defense Plan drawn up in December, the Maritime Self-Defense Force (MSDF) will purchase two of the latest Atago-class of guided missile destroyers, with orders to be placed in 2015 and 2016 and the ships ships joining the fleet in 2020-2021.

Improvements are ongoing. For example, Lockheed Martin Mission Systems and Training recently announced a $53.5 million modification contract for development and test of the Japan Aegis modernization baseline computer programs and equipment to boost the capability of Atago ships DDG 177 and 178.

While the two new ships will boost the MSDF’s fleet to a nominal eight hulls, two of the oldest Hatakaze-class destroyers also will be retired. The emphasis is therefore on quality rather than quantity, said Narushige Michishita, director, Security and International Studies Program at the National Graduate Institute for Policy Studies.

Key to the Atago class is the larger, more capable SM-3 Block IIA missile being jointly developed by Raytheon and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, with an approximate 2,500-kilometer operational range and a larger diameter kill vehicle that is more maneuverable and comes with upgraded sensors.

“The SM-3 Block IIA will be able to take care of the NK threat, but they are also quite significant because they will also have some ability to take care of missiles coming from China. It is a natural step that we are taking to modernize our old systems,” Michishita said.

At the same time, the Air Self-Defense Force (ASDF) will be updating two of the six PAC-3 batteries with the more powerful missile segment enhancement interceptors. More important will be the role of some 42 F-35s, which will be deployed in small batches, and the ASDF’s purchase of three refueling tankers, which will give Japan some ability to launch pre-emptive strikes on North Korean missile sites.

“PAC-3 is seen as a sort of last-resort backup system, and with budget restraints the ASDF has very limited resources. It’s a good idea to improve the technology, not the number of batteries, but [the ASDF] is more focused on F-35,” he said.

The F-35s will play a political role in demonstrating Japan’s credibility as an alliance partner, showing its greater ability to proactively defend itself rather than just waiting for the US to come to its aid.

“Without a limited but robust pre-emptive strike ability, we would be asking the US to make all efforts on our behalf, and that would make it more politically difficult for the US,” Michishita said.

Japan’s evolving Aegis-based capabilities have to be seen in the context of Japan’s historic July 1 Cabinet decision allowing itself limited rights of collective self-defense, said Chris Hughes, professor of international politics and Japanese studies at the University of Warwick.

“One of the scenarios was the interception of missiles directed at US territory. I suppose this means Taepodong-2 targeted at Guam but perhaps beyond. I know that some Japanese defense planners privately stated that this scenario did not seem very realistic given that the US could likely fend for itself but also that even the upgraded SM-3 could not intercept anything approximating to an ICBM,” Hughes said.

“So I am not really sure if Japan’s BMD role will in practice shift that much from defending against more localized threats against Japan and US bases from North Korean and Chinese medium range ballistic missiles,” Hughes said.

For the moment, Japan faces the North Korean missile threat, based around Unha and Musudan mobile intermediate-range ballistic missiles, but these lack countermeasures. If these systems become technically more sophisticated, Japan’s next option would almost certainly be a third layer based around THAAD, Michishita said.

“If we need a three-tiered system, then THAAD is a good idea. One SM-3 Block IIA is very expensive. If we divert many resources to yet another system, then that might be a waste of money. The main thing is that the SM-3 Block IIA is credible,” he said.

One thing worrying both US and Japanese defense planners is China’s growing cruise missile threat and ship-killing missiles, such as the DF-21D. Against this, Japan already has some limited capabilities in the aging Mitsubishi AAM-4 air-to-air missile, operational since 1999.

In light of this, the MSDF may consider deploying the SM-6 and baseline 9C Aegis combat system with over-the-horizon naval integrated fire control-counter air capability in the future, Michishita said.

The MoD is also planning to mount an infrared missile detection sensor aboard an experimental reconnaissance satellite being built by the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency. This could allow the MoD to either establish an independent space-based early warning system or supplement the US’ evolving Space-Based Infrared System.

This move comes on top of a new space policy being drawn up that will more fully integrate military space efforts with last December’s first National Security Strategy. Following a report released by the Liberal Democratic Party (LDP) this August, Japan plans a wide range of new military space activities, including doubling the number of its four-satellite constellation of information-gathering satellites and supporting the US in space situational awareness.

The MoD also has been investing in low-level experimental research into space-based sensors since 2009, when Japan scrapped its 1969 commitment to “peaceful purposes only” space development, allowing it to research defensive military space development.

In a written statement to Defense News, the MoD denied it had any plans to evolve such a capability, stressing the experimental nature of the system. According to Hiroshi Imazu, chairman of the LDP’s Research Commission on Security, Japan may be interested in space-based early warning, but only if extra funds can be found.

“Some people think it’s good to procure early warning satellites. It’s very expensive and duplicates capabilities that the US has. As long as the recce satellites work, it may not make sense to duplicate systems. We can devote the same amount of money to other areas,” he said.

“In my opinion, BMD has never been just about shooting down North Korea missiles. It has always been seen as an integrated span of a system that provides protections for Japan from the Earth to space,” said Saadia Pekkanen, an expert on Japanese space policy, at the Jackson School of International Studies, University of Washington.

Pekkanen said an interim report on revised US-Japan guidelines also stresses the importance of missile defense to the peace and security of Japan even when there is no armed attack against Japan. Japan has been floating the idea of having its own early warning BMD satellites for some time, she said

“Obviously Japan has a legitimate interest in monitoring potentially hostile missile launches in the Asian neighborhood. And, under the reinterpretation of collective self-defense, so does the US, as it is relying on protections from Japan in an alliance context,” she said.


Japan To Focus on Atago, PAC-3 Upgrades | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*United States Dispatched F-22s to Japan *






The Air Force sent its most advanced stealth fighter to Japan this month to fly in a training exercise aimed at deterrence and maintaining security in the region.

F-22s flew from Kadena Air Base as part of exercise Keen Sword, underway from Nov. 8 through Nov. 19, as tensions in the area have risen over maritime disputes in the South China Sea. The F-22s are from the 525th Fighter Squadron at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson, Alaska.

Keen Sword is a bilateral exercise that has been held biennially since 1986, according to the Air Force. U.S. crews fly and train with Japan Air Self Defense Forces throughout the area.

In addition to the F-22s, Air Force rescue crews from Kadena's 33rd Rescue Squadron and Eielson Air Force Base, Alaska's, 212th Rescue Squadron trained with Japanese rescue crews at Komatsu Air Base.

About 11,000 U.S. personnel from U.S. Forces Japan, 5th Air Force, U.S. Naval Forces Japan, U.S. Army Japan and III Marine Expeditionary Force also participated in the exercise.

"Keen Sword is designed to allow [U.S. and Japan] to practice and coordinate our procedures together and interoperability in all warfare disciplines," Adm. John Alexander, commander of Battle Force 7th Fleet, said in a news release. "We'll be conducting anti-submarine warfare, surface warfare, air-to-air and air defense warfare scenarios, and we'll be doing that as a combined force."


Air Force sends F-22s to Japan for deterrence exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *United States Dispatched F-22s to Japan *
> 
> View attachment 154391
> 
> 
> The Air Force sent its most advanced stealth fighter to Japan this month to fly in a training exercise aimed at deterrence and maintaining security in the region.
> 
> F-22s flew from Kadena Air Base as part of exercise Keen Sword, underway from Nov. 8 through Nov. 19, as tensions in the area have risen over maritime disputes in the South China Sea. The F-22s are from the 525th Fighter Squadron at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson, Alaska.
> 
> Keen Sword is a bilateral exercise that has been held biennially since 1986, according to the Air Force. U.S. crews fly and train with Japan Air Self Defense Forces throughout the area.
> 
> In addition to the F-22s, Air Force rescue crews from Kadena's 33rd Rescue Squadron and Eielson Air Force Base, Alaska's, 212th Rescue Squadron trained with Japanese rescue crews at Komatsu Air Base.
> 
> About 11,000 U.S. personnel from U.S. Forces Japan, 5th Air Force, U.S. Naval Forces Japan, U.S. Army Japan and III Marine Expeditionary Force also participated in the exercise.
> 
> "Keen Sword is designed to allow [U.S. and Japan] to practice and coordinate our procedures together and interoperability in all warfare disciplines," Adm. John Alexander, commander of Battle Force 7th Fleet, said in a news release. "We'll be conducting anti-submarine warfare, surface warfare, air-to-air and air defense warfare scenarios, and we'll be doing that as a combined force."
> 
> 
> Air Force sends F-22s to Japan for deterrence exercise



Great to hear!


----------



## Nike

that's what i called triple kills 


*Japan announces Global Hawk, Osprey, Hawkeye purchases*
*James Hardy, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
20 November 2014


Japan has announced the selection of the Northrop Grumman RQ-4 Global Hawk for its high-altitude unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) requirement and the Bell-Boeing V-22 Osprey for its tilt-rotor requirement.

The Ministry of Defence (MoD) also confirmed that it would buy a Northrop Grumman E-2D Advanced Hawkeye airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) aircraft. All three requirements were announced in the fiscal year 2015 budget request.

Northrop Grumman said in a statement that it was "proud that the Japanese Ministry of Defense has selected the RQ-4 Global Hawk as the primary system to provide intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance capabilities" and confirmed that the sale would process via the US Foreign Military Sales (FMS) route.

Japan announces Global Hawk, Osprey, Hawkeye purchases - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

madokafc said:


> that's what i called triple kills
> 
> 
> *Japan announces Global Hawk, Osprey, Hawkeye purchases*
> *James Hardy, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 20 November 2014
> 
> 
> Japan has announced the selection of the Northrop Grumman RQ-4 Global Hawk for its high-altitude unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) requirement and the Bell-Boeing V-22 Osprey for its tilt-rotor requirement.
> 
> The Ministry of Defence (MoD) also confirmed that it would buy a Northrop Grumman E-2D Advanced Hawkeye airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) aircraft. All three requirements were announced in the fiscal year 2015 budget request.
> 
> Northrop Grumman said in a statement that it was "proud that the Japanese Ministry of Defense has selected the RQ-4 Global Hawk as the primary system to provide intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance capabilities" and confirmed that the sale would process via the US Foreign Military Sales (FMS) route.
> 
> Japan announces Global Hawk, Osprey, Hawkeye purchases - IHS Jane's 360



Japans situational awareness capabilities has just received a significant boost. This will also allow for easier integration of US and Japanese forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese military taps youth culture in recruitment drive*


(Reuters) - Japan's military is wooing new recruits with images of smiling soldiers posing like pop stars in a series of photo books and DVDs that tap into youth culture.

Jet pilots, navigators and sailors are among the 60 Japanese servicemen and women who pose in and out of uniform.

Video footage features a woman eating an ice-cream, another in a miniskirt, and men posing bare-chested. Uniformed personnel are pictured jumping for joy.

"I think this approach definitely helps our message to be delivered to the younger generation," Yasushi Kojima, a spokesman for Japan's maritime force, said.

The country's fast-ageing society and decreasing birth rates are a worry for military recruiters struggling to hire men and women to join the ranks of the Self-Defence Forces, which number around a quarter of a million.

Earlier this year, the armed forces roped in pop idol Haruka Shimazaki of the all-girl group AKB48 as a soft-sell recruitment draw. A bumper crop of military-themed broadcast content includes "Girls und Panzer", a popular anime TV show about schoolgirls fighting tank battles.

Reconnaissance plane pilot Nobuko Aoyama, one of 21 women starring in the "National Defence" series, said she joined the campaign hoping to raise awareness about the military.

"Japan's youth seldom recognize there is a military in this country, unless they have a family member or friends who are in the service," Aoyama said.

Over 16,000 albums have been sold since May and publisher Takeshobo is considering another print run.


Japanese military taps youth culture in recruitment drive| Reuters


----------



## Aepsilons

This is a next generation multi function destroyer (DEX) project proposals of the JMSDF.
It's often called "Japanese LCS".


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> This is a next generation multi function destroyer (DEX) project proposals of the JMSDF.
> It's often called "Japanese LCS".
> 
> View attachment 156005



Interesting concept drawing. I foresee several improvements, that the drawing omitted, actually showing up on the DEX prototype, or its equivalent counterpart.

First, an AESA volume search radar, the SPY-1 (and similar AESA radars) is not a targeting radar - it's a search radar. Typically volume search radars operate in the low-frequencies... such as S-band and this gives them good performance against low-visibility targets. High frequency radars tend to be for targeting and telemetry and are smaller in size, such as the radar mounted on the CWIS/SeaRAM. AESA, preferably with a GaN and not a GaAs base will be more beneficial to maximize power output. Also, AESA has the benefit of enhanced electronic attack... though older radars such as the old SPY-1 could do so as well.

Luckily for Japan they already make naval AESA radars... such as this system onboard JS Hamagiri.






Navy's Next Generation Radar Could Have Future Electronic Attack Abilities - USNI News

Second, the drawing doesn't feature a VLS system, and Japan should opt for the cold-launch method. Cold Launch minimized a ships IR profile, but increases the amount of space the VLS needs in a ship by requiring more plumbing.

If Japan really wants to emulate the US LCS, then a modular, "plug-and-play" type system would be needed to rapidly change the profile and weapons/sensor load-out of the ships.





Third, the drawing doesn't feature an aft view, but Japan should opt for high-performance pump-jets instead of the traditional screw and prop. These systems provide increased speed, maneuverability and decreased acoustic and IR signatures.

No wake for wake homing torpedoes to find, just some bubbles that rapidly dissipate.





Fourth, that mast has got to go. The trend these days is towards enclosed, high stealth masts.











Finally, a stealth gun is needed.











The concept for the DEX is great. An LCS type ship can fill the light-destroyer, frigate and cutter role.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

An interesting discussion:


----------



## powastick

Nihonjin1051 said:


> An interesting discussion:



Watashi wa nihonjin o rikai suru koto wa dekimasen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

@SvenSvensonov , I also think that adding the stealth masts would be perfect for the DEX!




SvenSvensonov said:


> Interesting concept drawing. I foresee several improvements, that the drawing omitted, actually showing up on the DEX prototype, or its equivalent counterpart.
> 
> First, an AESA volume search radar, the SPY-1 (and similar AESA radars) is not a targeting radar - it's a search radar. Typically volume search radars operate in the low-frequencies... such as S-band and this gives them good performance against low-visibility targets. High frequency radars tend to be to targeting and telemetry and are smaller in size, such as the radar mounted on the CWIS/SeaRAM. AESA, preferably with a GaN and not a GaAs base will be more beneficial to maximize power output. Also, AESA has the benefit of enhanced electronic attack... though older radars such as the old SPY-1 could do so as well.
> 
> Luckily for Japan they already make naval AESA radars... such as this system onboard JS Hamagiri.
> 
> View attachment 156018
> 
> 
> Navy's Next Generation Radar Could Have Future Electronic Attack Abilities - USNI News
> 
> Second, the drawing doesn't feature a VLS system, and Japan should opt for the cold-launch method. Cold Launch minimized a ships IR profile, but increases the amount of space the VLS needs in a ship by requiring more plumbing.
> 
> If Japan really wants to emulate the US LCS, then a modular, "plug-and-play" type system would be needed to rapidly change the profile and weapons/sensor load-out of the ships.
> View attachment 156007
> 
> 
> Third, the drawing doesn't feature an aft view, but Japan should opt for high-performance pump-jets instead of the traditional screw and prop. These systems provide increased speed, maneuverability and decreased acoustic and IR signatures.
> 
> No wake for wake homing torpedoes to find, just some bubbles that rapidly dissipate.
> View attachment 156012
> 
> 
> Fourth, that mast has got to go. The trend these days is towards enclosed, high stealth masts.
> 
> View attachment 156013
> 
> 
> View attachment 156014
> 
> 
> Finally, a stealth gun is needed.
> 
> View attachment 156020
> 
> 
> View attachment 156021
> 
> 
> The concept for the DEX is great. An LCS type ship can fill the light-destroyer, frigate and cutter role.


----------



## Aepsilons

Hello everyone,

This is a good video that shows some footage of the JMSDF armaments, do enjoy !






PS. Some Pirates of the Caribbean Music!


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Nihonjin1051 said:


> An interesting discussion:



Can you please summarize this in English?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

LeveragedBuyout said:


> Can you please summarize this in English?



In this discussion there is a debate about the presumed excellence and capability of the Chinese Military, particularly the PLAAF (People’s Liberation Army Air Force) when compared to the capability of the Japanese Air Self Defense Force (the speaker is emphasizing of the excellence of the JSDF). There is realization that the Chinese Military has definitely experienced advances in quality of units, thanks in part to the increase in defense spending these past 10 years. However, despite its number, there is question of its qualitative performance since there is questionable performance of their fighter pilots. There is also great worry that the continued provocation of Chinese fighters near the Senkakus will lead to conflagration with the JSDF, due to the provocation of air units.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

A Discussion on Japan's Military Export Plans, and a discussion on its implications on certain neighbors, particularly South Korea:






Summary: The Japanese military export is expected to pose a threat to the Korean defense industry, to Japan's favor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

powastick said:


> Watashi wa nihonjin o rikai suru koto wa dekimasen.



I am so sorry @powastick ! I will post a summary next time. okay?


----------



## Aepsilons

*How China Strengthens Japan’s Navy*


Two takeaways linger from the Naval Diplomat’s trip to Yokosuka a couple of weeks back, which included a visit to the destroyer JDS _Murasame_. First: Japanese mariners grok the value of naval diplomacy. Appearances matter in maritime affairs, and so diplomatic outreach demands showmanship. Indeed, the routine ship tour — a humdrum chore that provokes grousing from junior officers and enlisted crewmen everywhere — turns out to be a handy if not indispensable political implement. This larger purpose was largely lost on me during my time in uniform, when I was saddled with my share of ship tours. Tours were tedium! With no point other than kissing up to muckety-mucks!!! Or so it seemed.

Done right, though, naval outreach impresses visitors. It shapes perceptions among audiences able to influence a nation’s nautical destiny. Think about it. The ability to prevail in combat is the true audit of a navy’s adequacy. In peacetime, however, it’s tough to gauge the efficacy of a man-of-war, or its armament. Crews expend practice rounds in maneuvers, but there’s a canned quality to peacetime exercises. The atmosphere of war — danger, chance and confusion, stark passions like fear and spite — is hard to replicate absent a thinking adversary who returns fire. The best exercises, then, are doubtful indices of military effectiveness.

If naval leaders want to burnish their fleet’s reputation for seamanship and combat prowess, consequently, presenting ships and aircraft well represents their best substitute for battle results. The look of a ship matters. Granted, the best-looking fleet may not be the most capable. It’s possible to spend _too_ much time and effort making a ship a showboat, to the detriment of battle efficiency. All else being equal, however, bet on the contender that deploys clean, tidy, rust-free warships against a fleet of rustbuckets. Good upkeep projects an image of competence and pride. In all likelihood, a well-kept vessel is a well-handled vessel. A slovenly vessel? Fuggedaboutit.

The JMSDF presents itself well. _Murasame_ appeared immaculate to this mariner’s eye, both inside and out. (Sample size of one ship at one time, I grant you; but that’s true of all such visits.) The captain and officers turned out in dress blues, while the squadron commander joined us for lunch. (“Imperial Japanese curry” was on the menu; let the conspiracy theories commence.) Like any good diplomat, moreover, the ship made good use of happenstance. The spokesman for the ship was a doughty young sea fighter who spent most of his life in … Narragansett, Rhode Island. That’s about twenty miles from the Naval Diplomat’s lair somewhere alongside the Narragansett Bay. A Japanese petty officer with a New England accent — you can’t make such things up.

Second takeaway: China’s navy, coast guard, and fishing fleet — the official and unofficial elements of Chinese sea power — are running the JMSDF ragged in the East China Sea, as Beijing tries to wrench control of the Senkaku Islands from Tokyo and otherwise make the China seas its preserve. Where Chinese vessels go, Japanese ships must follow to preserve effective control of the Senkakus and adjoining waters. China holds the initiative, and it boasts many, many vessels. Small-stick diplomacy remains Beijing’s strategy of the hour.

The imperative to police southwestern waters translates into a helter-skelter operating tempo for JMSDF ships and aircraft. _Murasame_ officers report spending 25 more days at sea in 2013 than in 2012, and the pace is far from slackening. The ship, then, is spending fully half of each year riding the waves. That amount of at-sea time spells more wear-and-tear on hardware, bigger fuel and maintenance bills, and longer stretches away from families and friends.

But there is an upside. Going to sea is how sailors learn the ins and outs of their profession. More steaming days gives Japanese crewmen more time to hone their skills, and China’s tactics supply the incentive to do so. Lord Nelson cracked wise about Great Britain’s blockade of France during the Napoleonic Wars. Nelson conceded that Royal Navy ships took a beating in heavy weather, but he insisted that near-constant blockade duty refined Jack Tar’s seamanship. Meanwhile, French sailors remained in port, doing…. Well, you can imagine what sailors do when confined to port with little to do. French prowess atrophied, and the navy suffered repeated thrashings at British hands.

China’s strategy in the East China Sea is taking its toll on Japanese resources. But should it come to armed conflict, Beijing may rue forcing JMSDF crews to spend so much time practicing tactics and shiphandling. It may be unwittingly honing an adversary’s skills while steeling his resolve.


How China Strengthens Japan’s Navy | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Exclusive - Japan eyes military aid to spur defense exports, build security ties: sources*

Japan is considering creating a government-backed financing arm for weapons exports, a move that would accelerate Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's shift away from the country's pacifist past and strengthen Tokyo's regional security ties as China's military power grows.

As a first step, the government plans to convene an advisory panel to consider specific proposals to create a way to finance military sales by Japanese firms and fund defense industry cooperation abroad, four people involved told Reuters.

One possibility to be considered is for a government-backed body to provide concessional financing for military projects modeled on the self-financing Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC) and the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), said the people involved.

They asked not to be identified because of the sensitivity of talks on a move that would likely upset China, where memories of Japan's wartime past run deep and which has already criticized Abe's decision in April to end a decades-old ban on arms exports.

Japan's Defense Ministry declined to comment. "We are considering a number of options in regard to defense equipment, but as of yet, nothing has been decided," a spokesman said in response to a question from Reuters.

Abe dissolved parliament last week and called lower house elections for Dec. 14, which his Liberal Democratic Party and its coalition partner are expected to win.

The advisory panel would meet after the election. It would comprise about 10 members, including a legal and a banking expert as well as academics and defense industry executives, people involved said.

"The panel will look at everything from finance to finding deals, the negotiating process and maintenance and support," one of the sources said.

JBIC issues its own bonds to finance energy projects. Overseen by the Finance Ministry it also helps Japanese industrial firms expand abroad by providing loans for overseas customers to buy Japanese machinery.

JICA is the Foreign Ministry's main conduit for dispersing much of the nation's $17 billion in annual overseas development aid. The agency builds schools and hospitals and finances agriculture and health projects, with Japanese engineers, nurses and other experts often involved.

Other ideas under consideration include adding a financing arm to a defense procurement agency planned for next year or to expand JBIC's remit to cover military projects.

Kawasaki Heavy Industries, which builds aircraft and submarines, last year told Reuters it had approached JBIC about possibly financing foreign sales of a civilian version of its C-2 military transport plane.

SUBMARINES TO SEAPLANES

A number of potential deals under discussion in recent months could benefit from concessional financing from Tokyo.

They include a possible sale of state-of-the-art submarines to Australia, US-2 patrol seaplanes to India and the development in Japan with foreign companies of a troop carrying helicopter.

Defense bureaucrats are also looking at joint development projects with Southeast Asia that would build military industrial ties that in turn would strengthen security cooperation and act as a counterweight to China.

Such officials have already traveled to Indonesia and Malaysia to assess the potential for deals, the sources added.

Abe's government in September also invited representatives from the region to a seminar in Tokyo to promote defense industry cooperation. The diplomats were taken to a shipyard near Tokyo building minesweepers, according to one of the delegates who spoke to Reuters.

Despite the enthusiasm from Abe's government, many Japanese corporations have been reluctant to push into overseas deals for weapons systems, people involved say.

Mitsubishi Heavy Industries at the start of the year entered a tentative agreement to build a rear fuselage component for Britain's BAE Systems, one of the companies building theLockheed Martin Corp F-35 stealth fighter.

Talks, however, collapsed because the Japanese firm was worried about potential losses on a tightly priced deal without government backing.

In Japan's highly fractured defense industry, few companies rely on military sales for more than a few percent of income and firms that make military equipment rarely publicize such business lines.

Among them: ball-bearing maker Minebea also makes 9 millimeter pistols. Daikin Industries, a leading maker of air conditioners also fabricates rifle grenades, and Komatsu Ltd, which sells its yellow excavators around the world, builds armored vehicles.

"It's not up to us to promote our defense business, the government has to decide what it wants to do, and it has to be something that Japanese citizens are comfortable with," Hideaki Omiya, chairman of Mitsubishi Heavy, told Reuters in October. "We are not proactively going overseas to sell our products."

@Nihonjin1051 - I've tagged you a lot recently, but like a crazy ex-girlfriend I need your attention... and in this case your views would be nice too More aid. Is this the way to go considering the problems with Japan's existing aid programs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> *Exclusive - Japan eyes military aid to spur defense exports, build security ties: sources*
> 
> Japan is considering creating a government-backed financing arm for weapons exports, a move that would accelerate Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's shift away from the country's pacifist past and strengthen Tokyo's regional security ties as China's military power grows.
> 
> As a first step, the government plans to convene an advisory panel to consider specific proposals to create a way to finance military sales by Japanese firms and fund defense industry cooperation abroad, four people involved told Reuters.
> 
> One possibility to be considered is for a government-backed body to provide concessional financing for military projects modeled on the self-financing Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC) and the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), said the people involved.
> 
> They asked not to be identified because of the sensitivity of talks on a move that would likely upset China, where memories of Japan's wartime past run deep and which has already criticized Abe's decision in April to end a decades-old ban on arms exports.
> 
> Japan's Defense Ministry declined to comment. "We are considering a number of options in regard to defense equipment, but as of yet, nothing has been decided," a spokesman said in response to a question from Reuters.
> 
> Abe dissolved parliament last week and called lower house elections for Dec. 14, which his Liberal Democratic Party and its coalition partner are expected to win.
> 
> The advisory panel would meet after the election. It would comprise about 10 members, including a legal and a banking expert as well as academics and defense industry executives, people involved said.
> 
> "The panel will look at everything from finance to finding deals, the negotiating process and maintenance and support," one of the sources said.
> 
> JBIC issues its own bonds to finance energy projects. Overseen by the Finance Ministry it also helps Japanese industrial firms expand abroad by providing loans for overseas customers to buy Japanese machinery.
> 
> JICA is the Foreign Ministry's main conduit for dispersing much of the nation's $17 billion in annual overseas development aid. The agency builds schools and hospitals and finances agriculture and health projects, with Japanese engineers, nurses and other experts often involved.
> 
> Other ideas under consideration include adding a financing arm to a defense procurement agency planned for next year or to expand JBIC's remit to cover military projects.
> 
> Kawasaki Heavy Industries, which builds aircraft and submarines, last year told Reuters it had approached JBIC about possibly financing foreign sales of a civilian version of its C-2 military transport plane.
> 
> SUBMARINES TO SEAPLANES
> 
> A number of potential deals under discussion in recent months could benefit from concessional financing from Tokyo.
> 
> They include a possible sale of state-of-the-art submarines to Australia, US-2 patrol seaplanes to India and the development in Japan with foreign companies of a troop carrying helicopter.
> 
> Defense bureaucrats are also looking at joint development projects with Southeast Asia that would build military industrial ties that in turn would strengthen security cooperation and act as a counterweight to China.
> 
> Such officials have already traveled to Indonesia and Malaysia to assess the potential for deals, the sources added.
> 
> Abe's government in September also invited representatives from the region to a seminar in Tokyo to promote defense industry cooperation. The diplomats were taken to a shipyard near Tokyo building minesweepers, according to one of the delegates who spoke to Reuters.
> 
> Despite the enthusiasm from Abe's government, many Japanese corporations have been reluctant to push into overseas deals for weapons systems, people involved say.
> 
> Mitsubishi Heavy Industries at the start of the year entered a tentative agreement to build a rear fuselage component for Britain's BAE Systems, one of the companies building theLockheed Martin Corp F-35 stealth fighter.
> 
> Talks, however, collapsed because the Japanese firm was worried about potential losses on a tightly priced deal without government backing.
> 
> In Japan's highly fractured defense industry, few companies rely on military sales for more than a few percent of income and firms that make military equipment rarely publicize such business lines.
> 
> Among them: ball-bearing maker Minebea also makes 9 millimeter pistols. Daikin Industries, a leading maker of air conditioners also fabricates rifle grenades, and Komatsu Ltd, which sells its yellow excavators around the world, builds armored vehicles.
> 
> "It's not up to us to promote our defense business, the government has to decide what it wants to do, and it has to be something that Japanese citizens are comfortable with," Hideaki Omiya, chairman of Mitsubishi Heavy, told Reuters in October. "We are not proactively going overseas to sell our products."
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 - I've tagged you a lot recently, but like a crazy ex-girlfriend I need your attention... and in this case your views would be nice too More aid. Is this the way to go considering the problems with Japan's existing aid programs?




My response to your figurative language comparison of our "online" therapeutic relationship: ... lol


On a serious note, @SvenSvensonov , if the Japanese Government is serious on financing military projects modeled on the JIBC and JICA apparatus, then one thing that the Government in Tokyo need to consider and also implement the same anti-corruption initiatives as seen in the 2009 Vietnam-Japan Committee on Anti-ODA Corrupiton. I support this urging by the government , this is exactly what is needed to spearhead Japan's military defense industry and exports. Given we've no history in exporting military arms en masse, this is necessary to build favor amongst potential customers. I'd like the Government to focus on immediate partners such as the Philippines, Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, Brunei, Vietnam, Myanmar, Australia.

For those who described Japan's pledge of support was more "talk" than "action". Boo ya!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> My response to your figurative language comparison of our "online" therapeutic relationship: ... lol
> 
> 
> On a serious note, @SvenSvensonov , if the Japanese Government is serious on financing military projects modeled on the JIBC and JICA apparatus, then one thing that the Government in Tokyo need to consider and also implement the same anti-corruption initiatives as seen in the 2009 Vietnam-Japan Committee on Anti-ODA Corrupiton. I support this urging by the government , this is exactly what is needed to spearhead Japan's military defense industry and exports. Given we've no history in exporting military arms en masse, this is necessary to build favor amongst potential customers. I'd like the Government to focus on immediate partners such as the Philippines, Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, Brunei, Vietnam, Myanmar, Australia.
> 
> For those who described Japan's pledge of support was more "talk" than "action". Boo ya!



Figurative my comment definitely was... though it seemed appropriate given the amount of tagging I have done to several people recently... kind of stalker-esque 

As far as the actual topic, what would Japan even offer in its aid packages? Joint ventures would be a great way to not only promote strong military ties with a country like Vietnam, but they would greatly benefit both nations economies as well. I don't see this as realistic given the industrial state of many regional nations, their inability to produce large military projects, but it could be a first start.

Also, to lessen Japan's financial burden they could always transfer more of their older assets to neighboring nations, thus paving the way for future assets to be build using the money saved. But this would cause political backlash in a region that has nations that resent a militaristic Japan.

What's the most likely scenario for military aid? Could we see Japanese troops helping with regional insurgencies, just like they did in Iraq at the request of the US military.

And yes, for those that don't know Japanese troops were in Iraq: Ten Years Ago, Japan Went to Iraq … And Learned Nothing — War Is Boring — Medium

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> Figurative my comment definitely was... though it seemed appropriate given the amount of tagging I have done to several people recently... kind of stalker-esque.
> 
> As far as the actual topic, what would Japan even offer in its aid packages? Joint ventures would be a great way to not only promote strong military ties with a country like Vietnam, but they would greatly benefit both nations economies. I don't see this as realistic given the industrial state of many regional nations, their inability to produce large military projects, but it could be a first start.
> 
> Also, to lessen Japan's financial burden they could always transfer more of their older assets to neighboring nations, thus paving the way for future assets to be build using the money saved.



I think the best way to do this is to allow the sales of old assets , or provide financial loans to purchase Japanese naval , land, or air inventory. Recently, Japan was able to provide coast guard ships for Vietnam and Philippines, however, from what I've read from the Filipino and Vietnamese posters here , they all seem to wish Japan provided more qualitative materiel. 

There is a potential for joint military research with partners such as Australia, Philippines, Indonesia, Vietnam.


----------



## Aepsilons

*JMSDF’s 2nd Escort Ship’s Curry Grand Prix in Yokosuka*

*



*

*



*


JMSDF has a custom of serving curried rice to the crew of the escort ships on Fridays and each ship has its own characteristic curry. Therefore, this time the special competition of those curried rice dishes was held and ordinary civilians were able to join the festival to eat and vote for one of the dishes. Each dish cost 500 yen. Totally, 15 ships (15 types of curried rice) joined the event and “Strong taste curry”(/濃厚味わいカレー）of the Yokosuka Submarine Fleet won the grand prix. No.2 was “Choukai Special Seafood Curry”(/ちょうかい特製シーフードカレー） of Escort Ship Choukai and No.3 was “The Curry tasted by the Prime Minister”(/内閣総理大臣喫食カレー). actually there are a lot of curried rice rstaurants that provide various curry dishes in Yokosuka. Coincidentally, I was in Yokosuka on that April 19th and saw a lot of people standing in lines waiting for their turns to come in front of popular curry restaurants in that city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *JMSDF’s 2nd Escort Ship’s Curry Grand Prix in Yokosuka*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 158399
> *
> 
> 
> JMSDF has a custom of serving curried rice to the crew of the escort ships on Fridays and each ship has its own characteristic curry. Therefore, this time the special competition of those curried rice dishes was held and ordinary civilians were able to join the festival to eat and vote for one of the dishes. Each dish cost 500 yen. Totally, 15 ships (15 types of curried rice) joined the event and “Strong taste curry”(/濃厚味わいカレー）of the Yokosuka Submarine Fleet won the grand prix. No.2 was “Choukai Special Seafood Curry”(/ちょうかい特製シーフードカレー） of Escort Ship Choukai and No.3 was “The Curry tasted by the Prime Minister”(/内閣総理大臣喫食カレー). actually there are a lot of curried rice rstaurants that provide various curry dishes in Yokosuka. Coincidentally, I was in Yokosuka on that April 19th and saw a lot of people standing in lines waiting for their turns to come in front of popular curry restaurants in that city.



I see a pretty lady, the words "escort ship" - yep, that brought an entirely different image to mind.

Something like this:


And with me like:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*JGSDF Planning to build military site in Yonaguni Island (translated)*

*



*

沖縄県与那国町議会（糸数健一議長、定数６）は１７日、臨時会を開き、「与那国島への『自衛隊基地建設』の民意を問う住民投票に関する条例」案を賛 成３、反対２の賛成多数で可決しました。与那国島への陸上自衛隊の沿岸監視部隊の配備の賛否が、住民投票で問われることになります。
　住民投票は中学生以上が対象となるほか、３カ月以上同町に住所を有する永住外国人も参加できます。条例の施行日から６０日以内に町長が実施します。

　条例案に賛成した崎元俊男町議（無所属）は「造成工事などが始まっており、住民の意思が直接確認されないまま、なし崩し的に進められてしまいそうな流れだったので、国に対して住民一人ひとりの意思を示すためにも可決されてほっとしている」と述べました。

　同町への自衛隊配備の問題をめぐっては、２０１２年にも全有権者の半数近い署名が集まり住民投票が求められましたが、議会で否決されていました。

　防衛省は１５年度予算概算要求で宿舎整備費２億円を計上しており、同省幹部は１７日、部隊配備の準備を予定通り進める考えを示しました。


陸上自衛隊配備問う/与那国　住民投票へ/沖縄　町議会が条例案可決


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> I see a pretty lady, the words "escort ship" - yep, that brought an entirely different image to mind.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> 
> And with me like:




buahahahahahahaha! oh Svenny! @SvenSvensonov


----------



## Aepsilons

*Presentation of JMSDF Review November 2014, *




































*Banzai!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

JASDF Static Display:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soryu

Nihonjin1051 said:


> JASDF Static Display:


Can you say something about UAV at 00:25 ? Is it in official service !?


----------



## Aepsilons

Soryu said:


> Can you say something about UAV at 00:25 ? Is it in official service !?



Yes, those are active assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*
 航空自衛隊戦闘機訓練生1 *


航空自衛隊戦闘機訓練生1 - YouTube


----------



## Aepsilons

JGSDF Training School, 

学校に行こッ！陸上自衛隊高等工科学校(1/2) - YouTube


----------



## Aepsilons

JASDF's C-1 Transport Planes:
















2013入間基地航空祭 C-1 高機動飛行 ～ これホントに輸送機かよ'１３ - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

JASDF's Kawasaki EC-1 Transports,





















JASDF EC-1 強風下着陸 航空自衛隊 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kyoto

Wow, definitely ahead of the UK's navy and very impressive for the tenth most powerful military power. Looks more developed too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Kyoto said:


> Wow, definitely ahead of the UK's navy and very impressive for the tenth most powerful military power. Looks more developed too.



@Kyoto, are you Japanese ?


----------



## Kyoto

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Kyoto, are you Japanese ?


No haha but I would love to have been born there instead. I do admire Japan though, it is my favourite country in terms of, well, everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Kyoto said:


> No haha but I would love to have been born there instead. I do admire Japan though, it is my favourite country in terms of, well, everything.



Welcome to PDF ! Glad to know that you have very fond view of Japan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyoto

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Welcome to PDF ! Glad to know that you have very fond view of Japan !


Domo arigato

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

U.S Recon Marines training with JGSDF


----------



## Aepsilons

* Special Forces Group of Japan *

* 日本における特殊部隊 *



*



*​


----------



## Gabriel92

@Nihonjin1051 Nice army,japanese were always good fighters,BANZAI !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Special Forces*


























​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Gabriel92 said:


> @Nihonjin1051 Nice army,japanese were always good fighters,BANZAI !



Although Im sure the motivations are perhaps a little different than before. Previously it was about fighting for Japan under the orders of what was considered a living god. Today I believe they fight for much more diverse reasons.. apart from the common reason within all professional forces.. the person next to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Gabriel92 said:


> @Nihonjin1051 Nice army,japanese were always good fighters,BANZAI !



Thanks @Gabriel92 ! Vive La France !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Post more pics of Japanese SF... I command you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

The Resurrection of the Kaigun Tokubetsu Rikusentai, an Elite Special Forces Group of the Imperial Japanese Navy,

Japan Maritime Self Defense Force is to create its own Tokubetsu Rikusentai Corp:


1942: Rikusentai leading the invasion of the Philippines






2014:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soryu

Nihonjin1051 said:


> View attachment 159064


Is this JSDF or Korean army !???
I see the camo so similar ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> View attachment 159064



@Soryu is right, that last pic is of the Korean Army, special forces to be more accuracte, not the JSDF.

Here's a link to the pic, followed by its caption. I feel for you though, I've been fooled once or twice, their camo and equipment look too similar!

- bestand | Panorama

_"South Korean Special Army soldiers perform martial arts during a ceremony to mark the 64th Korea Armed Forces Day at the military headquarters in Gyeryong, about 140 km south of Seoul, on September 25, 2012. The two Koreas remain technically at war since the Korean conflict was concluded with a truce rather than a peace treaty, and small border incidents in the past have been known to escalate swiftly."_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> @Soryu is right, that last pic is of the Korean Army, special forces to be more accuracte, not the JSDF.
> 
> Here's a link to the pic, followed by its caption. I feel for you though, I've been fooled once or twice, their camo and equipment look too similar!
> 
> - bestand | Panorama
> 
> _"South Korean Special Army soldiers perform martial arts during a ceremony to mark the 64th Korea Armed Forces Day at the military headquarters in Gyeryong, about 140 km south of Seoul, on September 25, 2012. The two Koreas remain technically at war since the Korean conflict was concluded with a truce rather than a peace treaty, and small border incidents in the past have been known to escalate swiftly."_





Soryu said:


> Is this JSDF or Korean army !???
> I see the camo so similar ...



You're right, its South Korean Special Forces , the had mistaken the camo.

Anyways, here's some of Rikusentai Martial Arts Demo:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese military taps youth culture in recruitment drive*

*Japan's military is wooing new recruits with images of smiling soldiers posing like pop stars in a series of photo books and DVDs that tap into youth culture.*


Jet pilots, navigators and sailors are among the 60 Japanese servicemen and women who pose in and out of uniform.

Video footage features a woman eating an ice-cream, another in a miniskirt, and men posing bare-chested. Uniformed personnel are pictured jumping for joy.

"I think this approach definitely helps our message to be delivered to the younger generation," Yasushi Kojima, a spokesman for Japan's maritime force, said.

The country's fast-ageing society and decreasing birth rates are a worry for military recruiters struggling to hire men and women to join the ranks of the Self-Defence Forces, which number around a quarter of a million.

Earlier this year, the armed forces roped in pop idol Haruka Shimazaki of the all-girl group AKB48 as a soft-sell recruitment draw.

A bumper crop of military-themed broadcast content includes "Girls und Panzer", a popular anime TV show about schoolgirls fighting tank battles.

Reconnaissance plane pilot Nobuko Aoyama, one of 21 women starring in the "National Defence" series, said she joined the campaign hoping to raise awareness about the military.

"Japan's youth seldom recognise there is a military in this country, unless they have a family member or friends who are in the service," Aoyama said.

Over 16,000 albums have been sold since May and publisher Takeshobo is considering another print run.
*



















*

*Japan Takes Another Step in Building Marine Force*

A recent announcement by Japan’s Ministry of Defense that it would be going ahead with the procurement of the MV-22 Osprey was another step its methodical efforts to piece together the necessary tools to launch an amphibious marine force modeled after the United States Marine Corps.

The announcement outlined plans to procure 17 of the tilt-rotor aircraft over a three-year period beginning in fiscal 2015 through fiscal 2018. Produced by U.S. aerospace manufacture Bell Boeing, the Osprey is functions as a dual-use, tilt-rotor aircraft that can both hover as aircraft and fly like a conventional airplane.

Although the MV-22 Osprey is unpopular in Japan due to its suspect safety record, the Japan’s procurement of the aircraft didn’t come as much of a surprise. Japan has been eyeing the aircraft for quite some time. Although the Osprey’s safety record was marred by several high-profile accidents during the early testing phase, the United States Marine Corps have deployed it in full operation capacity since 2007 without incident.

As the Osprey outperforms Japan’s current Self-Defense Forces (SDF) helicopters in range, speed and payload, it will eventually become the centerpiece of the new marine force. The Osprey also has vertical/short take off and landing (V/STOL) capabilities, meaning it will be deployed on the Maritime Self Defense Forces (JMSDF) newly commissioned _Hyuga_-class “helicopter destroyers.”

It is also rumored that the Japan intends to deploy the F-35 Joint Strike Fighter on the new “helicopter destroyers” to bolster Japan’s maritime strike capabilities. To date, however, Japan has only purchased the F-35A variety, which does not have the V/STOL capabilities the F-35B possesses. For now, the F-35 scuttlebutt remains just that, gossip. Given the massive cost overruns the F-35 program has been experiencing, many countries that have already purchased the fifth-generation fighter are reluctant to acquire more. Japan fall into that category, making any future purchases of the F-35B unlikely at this point. The F-35 fighter has also come under fire for failing to live up to expectations. In June 2014, the Pentagon grounded the entire U.S. fleet.

A brief examination of current geopolitics in the Asia-Pacific makes the purposes of creating a SDF marine force and the procurement of the MV-22 Osprey perfectly clear. As Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera pointed out, Japan “has numerous remote islands, and islands of various sizes…That makes it important to provide defense for the islands in the coming years.” While, Onodera didn’t specifically cite the ongoing Senkaku/Diaoyu Island dispute, it could be reasonably assumed that defending and/or retaking the islands in the event Chinese aggression is the foremost concern among Japanese military planners.

The Osprey will likely be deployed in significant numbers around southern portions of Japan, including Kyushu and Okinawa.

_Ricky Hough is a freelance writer and consultant in Tokyo._


Japan Takes Another Step in Building Marine Force | The Diplomat

*Japanese Security Council Approves Export of Sensors for US Missile Systems*


*Japan’s National Security Council approved the export of high-performance sensors produced by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries to the United States, making it the first arms export since Tokyo lifted its self-imposed ban on such materials

*
Japan’s National Security Council approved the export of high-performance sensors produced by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries to the United States, making it the first arms export since Tokyo lifted its self-imposed ban on such materials in April, Kyodo news agency reported Wednesday.

The high-performance sensors will be installed on the PAC-2 surface-to-air missile (SAM) systems, intended for further export to Qatar. The Japanese company has been producing high-performance sensors for the PAC-2 system under a respective license from US defense contractor Raytheon.

Prior to the export, the Japanese government ruled that American exports of SAM systems to Qatar would not lead to an escalation of armed conflict in the region, leaving the final decision to the National Security Council.

The National Security Council of Japan approved the development of technology for air-to-air missiles jointly with the UK.

In April 2014, the Japanese government effectively waived the ban on arms exports, replacing it with three conditions under which companies are able to sell weapons abroad.

The restrictions are as follows: exports of weapons to countries participating in international conflicts are prohibited; if the respective arrangement poses a threat to the security of Japan; if the exported goods are used in ways other than the ones specified in the contract purposes or fall under unauthorized transfer to third countries. These conditions allow the Japanese manufacturers to export weapons and actively participate in the international arms market.


Japanese Security Council Approves Export of Sensors for US Missile Systems – Reports / Sputnik International

*Boeing set to deliver 100th Japanese CH-47 fuselage*


Boeing this week is set to deliver the fuselage components for Japan’s 100th CH-47 heavy lift helicopter, which are completed in that country by Kawasaki Heavy Industries under a partnership that has lasted 30 years.

“For both Boeing and KHI, performance has been exemplary,” Leland Wight, Boeing’s H-47 international programme manager, tells Flightglobal. “I don’t think we’ve ever delivered anything late through this entire program. That’s something to be heralded. Typically we would struggle to bridge our business practices and our cultures.”

The fuselage components and associated Boeing-supplied kits for the 100th aircraft are currently in production at Boeing’s factory outside Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. The cabin sections are complete and due for delivery in January to Kawasaki Heavy Industries, which finalises production in Japan.

Japan CH-47 Chinooks are co-produced jointly by Boeing and KHI under a licensing agreement. Boeing completes major assembly of airframe parts and KHI populates the aircraft with avionics and mission equipment unique to Japan’s military.

Boeing provides major fuselage components like the cabin crown and bottom, aft section, aft pylon and ramp, nose enclosure, avionics pods, main fuel pods, and cockpit structures. The company also supplies the rotor blades, shafts and transmission along with engineering and manufacturing technical support.

KHI performs cabin side-panel, cockpit and final aircraft assembly, then tests each aircraft and delivers them to the Japanese Ministry of Defense (JMOD).

KHI has manufactured and delivered 95 Chinooks to the Japanese Ministry of Defense. Nine aircraft are currently in various stages of production at Boeing and KHI, which will assemble and the 100thaircraft for the JMOD in mid-2016.

Japan has the second largest operational fleet of Chinooks after the US Army. It has taken delivery of an average three per year since 1984 in order to maintain an active fleet of around 70 aircraft total between the army and air force.

“Japan is an island nation and the Chinook was tailor-made for that application. This aircraft fits their bill really well,” says Alan Aleixo, H-47 program manager for Japan.

While Japan traditionally keeps its military activities close to its own shores – until recently it was legally bound to use force only in self defence ‑ Japan has used its Chinooks in several high-profile humanitarian aid and disaster relief missions in the past decade. The Japanese were among the first nations in 2010 to respond to massive flooding in Pakistan and in the aftermath of Typhoon Haiyan that ravaged the Philippines.

The aircraft allowed the Japanese to be the first in and the last out after the devastating 2004 tsunami that killed hundreds of thousands in Southeast Asia. They aircraft also allowed the Japanese army and air force to provide long-range support and evacuation for their own citizens when a similar tidal wave wreaked havoc on the home islands in 2011, Aleixo says.

Japan’s Chinooks are designated as the CH-47JA+.They have the long-range fuel tanks that come standard on the CH-47F configuration to which the US army is transitioning. The aft section, pylon and ramp are similar to the F-model.

“Some parts are the same, but I wouldn’t call it an F-model,” he says. “We are continuing to work with them to convert their fleet to full F-models.”

Japan’s aircraft are powered by the Honeywell T55-714A that come standard on the F-models, but lack some of the advanced flight control and mission package features the US army and other CH-47F operators enjoy, says Aleixo.

Boeing sees the continued business with Japan as validation that its dual-rotor Chinook is one of the world’s premier heavy-lift helicopters. The company is counting on the international market to keep its Pennsylvania production line open past 2019, when US army orders run out.

The UK, United Arab Emirates, Turkey, Canada, Australia and Italy have so far signed on to buy the aircraft in the F-model configuration, which Boeing is marketing as the international variant.

Italy received the first two of its ICH-47F Chinooks in October through a similar arrangement with AgustaWestland, which serves as the prime contractor for that nation. Canada received the first of its custom CH-147s earlier in the year.

A major order is expected within weeks from India, but the deal has been in the works for years.

Boeing set to deliver 100th Japanese CH-47 fuselage - 12/2/2014 - Flight Global




JGSDF Military Presentation; for entertainment purposes! 

平成24年度自衛隊音楽まつり　日本国国旗入場･国歌斉唱 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gabriel92

@Nihonjin1051 New body armor for Japanese soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese and Russian air force officials to meet to calm tensions*



High-level officials from Japan and Russia are to meet to prevent any further 'airspace incidents' between their respective air forces, media from the two countries disclosed on 10 November.

A delegation from the Japan Air Self-Defence Force (JASDF) will visit Russia during the week beginning 15 December to discuss with Russian Air Force (Voyenno-Vozdushnye Sily - VVS) officials ways of boosting cooperation and reducing tensions. Recent months have seen an increase in the number of interceptions on each other's aircraft by both countries.

The meeting, which was reported by both the Japanese Nikkei and Russian TASS news agencies, will include discussions on exchange visits by both air forces. The Japanese Maritime Self Defence Force (JMSDF) and Russian Navy already hold joint exercises, and it is hoped that this new initiative will help the two countries' air forces foster similar good relations.

*COMMENT*
In the context of the Cold War and the many territorial disputes that resulted from the end of the Second World War, Russia was traditionally the primary reason for the JASDF scrambling its fighter aircraft for several decades.

However, with the end of the Cold War the number of Russian (near) incursions had declined dramatically, although they had not stopped altogether; in August 2013 the Japanese government protested to Russia over bomber incursions into its airspace, although the Russians maintained their aircraft had remained in international airspace.

Between them, Russia and China were responsible for 533 interceptions by the JASDF from the end of April through to 30 September (compared with 308 for the same period in 2013). While most of these were in response to Chinese airspace violations, the crisis in Ukraine and President Vladimir Putin's increasing estrangement from the West has also resulted in more interceptions of Russian aircraft.

As a show of force, Putin recently ordered increased air patrols throughout the world, including the Pacific region that neighbours Japan. Although the Japanese government has yet to release its interception figures from the end of September, it is likely that when it does they will show another increase on previous months.

As such, any coming together of Japanese and Russian air force officials to try and reduce tensions and increase understanding has to be a welcome development.


Japanese and Russian air force officials to meet to calm tensions - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Russian should work well with Japanese. That's good for them.
Never put all of your eggs to China's basket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

WW3 will happen in my life time that is a certainty


----------



## Aepsilons

BoQ77 said:


> Russian should work well with Japanese. That's good for them.
> Never put all of your eggs to China's basket.



Definitely there is high level of military to military engagement with the Russians as of late , and this is the kind of policy Japan needs with Russia. Securing relations with Moscow is ever imperative to Japanese strategic interests.



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> WW3 will happen in my life time that is a certainty



Hopefully not. Any case the mere fact that Japan is warming ties with Russia, China is a sign of maturing ties in Northeast Asia. It is a stabilizing factor and I commend Japanese Foreign Policy Initiative for this and stepping outside the traditional "box" so to say.

*Oyashio Class Submarines:*


----------



## HRK

Japan – AIM-120C7 AMRAAM Missiles | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency

PDF Version:




japan_14-58.pdf
Media/Public Contact: pm-cpa@state.gov
Transmittal No: 14-58

WASHINGTON, Dec 12, 2014 - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Japan for *AIM-120C7 AMRAAM missiles *and associated equipment, parts and logistical support for an *estimated cost of $33 million*. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today.

The Government of Japan has requested a possible sale of 17 AIM-120C7 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM), 2 Captive Air Training Missiles (CATMs), containers, missile support and test equipment, support equipment, spare and repair parts, publications and technical documentation, U.S. Government and contractor logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics and program support. The estimated cost is $33 million.

This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States. Japan is one of the major political and economic powers in East Asia and the Western Pacific and a key ally of the United States. The U.S. Government shares bases and facilities in Japan. This proposed sale is consistent with U.S. objectives and the 1960 Treaty of Mutual Cooperation and Security.

The Government of Japan requires these missiles for national defense, regional security, inventory modernization, and U.S. interoperability. This sale will enhance the Japan Air Self-Defense Force’s ability to defend Japan’s territory and protect critical Japanese and U.S. installations.* Japan, which currently has AIM-120C5 missiles in its inventory,* will have no difficulty absorbing these additional missiles into its armed forces.

The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.

The principal contractor will be Raytheon Missile Systems in Tucson, Arizona. There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.

Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips to Japan involving U.S. Government and contractor personnel for technical reviews, support and program management over a period of seven years. U.S. contractor personnel will be required in the region to conduct modification kit installation, testing, and training.

There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.

This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.

All questions regarding this proposed Foreign Military Sale should be directed to the State Department's Bureau of Political Military Affairs, Office of Congressional and Public Affairs, pm-cpa@state.gov.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soryu

Why did JASDF need new *AIM-120C *missile, while they have AAM-4B ?


----------



## 远古盘古

尊重Nihonjin1051罪恶天皇 请问日本是不是美国带一条狗 去打中国还是韩国棒子 别烦中国去打韩国狗 

日本は天皇Nihonjin1051罪悪を尊重しアメリカ帯1匹の犬を打って中国も韓国で中国を煩わしに韓国の犬

Respect excuse me Nihonjin1051 evil emperor of Japan is not the United States with a dog to play China or Korea don't bother to go to China to play the South Korean dog

尊重Nihonjin1051罪恶天皇 请问日本是不是美国带一条狗 去打中国还是韩国棒子 别烦中国去打韩国狗 

日本は天皇Nihonjin1051罪悪を尊重しアメリカ帯1匹の犬を打って中国も韓国で中国を煩わしに韓国の犬

Respect excuse me Nihonjin1051 evil emperor of Japan is not the United States with a dog to play China or Korea don't bother to go to China to play the South Korean dog


----------



## 远古盘古

cnleio said:


> Did Japan officials give a detail date when ATD-X prototype will fly ? No any leaked pic on Japanese military forums ?


大哥 日本军事论坛地址多少


----------



## Aepsilons

*JMSDF receives final TH-135 helicopters from Airbus*











The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) has taken delivery of the final three of 13 TH-135 training helicopters from Airbus Helicopters Japan, the Maritime Staff Office confirmed with _IHS Jane's_ on 9 December.

The TH-135 is a variant of the Eurocopter EC135 T2+, which has been customised according to JMSDF requirements. However, an Airbus Helicopters representative in Singapore declined to reveal any details, citing confidentiality issues.

The first TH-135 was delivered in December 2009 and has been in operation with the JMSDF since 2011. According to a statement released by the manufacturer, Japan was one of the first countries in Asia to acquire the TH-135 for its training needs.

Lieutenant Commander Yasushi Kojima of the Maritime Staff Office described the latest delivery as one that will allow the JMSDF to step up training activities for its naval pilots. Japan is anticipating the commissioning of its largest military ship built since the Second World War, helicopter carrier JS _Izumo_ (DDH 183), by 2015 and the TH-135s are expected to play a key role in ensuring a pool of naval pilots for the service.

The latest TH-135s are expected to join the JMSDF's 211 Air Training Squadron based in Kanoya, Kagoshima Prefecture.

A representative for the Airbus said the JMSDF initially had plans to operate a fleet of 15 TH-135s but only 13 have been contracted so far. The JMSDF declined to comment on whether it would buy two more aircraft.

*COMMENT*

*Izumo is currently undergoing sea trials and is expected to be commissioned in 2015. The 248 m-long vessel is expected to be joined by its yet unnamed sister ship (DDH 184) around March 2017. These vessels will probably embark aircraft such as the Sikorsky/Mitsubishi SH-60K Seahawk anti-submarine warfare helicopters and the AgustaWestland/Kawasaki MCH-101s.


IHS Jane's understands that the TH-135s are likely being used as a basic trainer for naval helicopter pilots before transiting the cadets to specific type ratings for aircraft such as the SH-60Ks or MCH-101s.*


JMSDF receives final TH-135 helicopters from Airbus - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Soryu said:


> Why did JASDF need new *AIM-120C *missile, while they have AAM-4B ?



Why not? 

---------------

TRDI UAV:










XASM-3 ASM:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Why not?
> 
> ---------------
> 
> TRDI UAV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XASM-3 ASM:




The XASM-3 looks like a potent addition to Japan's defense branches. I am almost certain that it is a response to the recent buildup of supersonic equivalents in the Chinese and Russian arsenals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

A JASDF (Japan Air Self Defense Force) soldier handles a Type 91 Kai MANPAD rocket launcher in Red Flag - Alaska:























JASDF Support personnel checking an F-2 Fighter

--------------------------------------------------


*Japan Ground Self-Defense Force demonstrates an optical tracker for a launcher unit to Air Station Futenma, Japan*































*One Shot: Marines, JGSDF complete sniper training*









YAMATO, KUMAMOTO PREFECTURE, Japan -- U.S. Marine Corps scout snipers collaborated with Japan Ground Self-Defense Force snipers during a lesson in stalking Dec. 2 in the Oyanohara Training Area in Yamato, Kumamoto prefecture, Japan.

The training is part of Forest Light 15-1, a semi-annual, bilateral exercise consisting of a command post exercise and field training events conducted by elements of III Marine Expeditionary Force and the JGSDF.

The Marines worked alongside the JGSDF scout snipers to improve their abilities in camouflage techniques, stalking when moving through open and wooded areas and the different movement techniques that can be used while stalking.

“These techniques are important to us as snipers because we need to be able to move undetected into different areas and be able to set up and engage selected targets,” said U.S. Marine Sgt. Joseph Armistead, a scout sniper with Weapons Company, 2nd Battalion, 9th Marine Regiment, currently attached to 4th Marine Regiment, 3rd Marine Division, III MEF, under the unit deployment program. “Showing the JGSDF how to do this and increase their knowledge on it will make them better at their task as well.”

Forest Light demonstrates the continued commitment of the U.S. and Japan to increase interoperability of our armed forces and maintain a strong partnership to protect Japan from external aggression.

“I believe that this bilateral training is important because it’s building our friendship and communications with them … bridging that gap between our culture and theirs,” said Armistead, from Seymour, Tennessee. “Another importance is they have different methods on how to perform the same task we do. So we share our ideas and at the end of it we both become better.”

The language barrier gives the two sides an added challenge during the bilateral training, but in the end they both manage to get their messages across, according to U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Jonas G. Dewald, from Wilson, North Carolina.

“It has been more difficult than I thought it would be,” said Dewald, a machine gunner with the company. “Things tend to get lost in translation, especially when we are trying to hit all the little details and really improve our stalking abilities. I think the main idea was conveyed in the end though.”
The same group of Marines is scheduled to continue to work with the JGSDF snipers throughout the exercise.

“I’ve enjoyed working with the JGSDF,” said Dewald. “They have been very professional, very humble and eager to learn, which is great. I’m looking forward to some of the stalk lanes later this week that we have planned. I’m hoping to see them put some of the skills we taught them today into action.”

The JGSDF snipers agreed learning from Marines with combat experience is a valuable addition to their training regimen.

“I think it’s great that we share our experience with each other,” said JGSDF Staff Sgt. Junichi Tachikawa, a scout sniper with 42nd Regiment, 8th Division, Western Army, JGSDF. “I hope to continue these types of exercises in the future.”


One Shot: Marines, JGSDF complete sniper training | Stripes Okinawa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

先ず海上自衛隊　護衛艦「いずも」
基準排水量　：19,500ｔ
全長　：248.0m 
全幅　：38.0m 
機関　：COGAG方式 
LM2500IEC型ガスタービンエンジン（28,000ps） 4基 　推進器 2軸 
速力　：30ノット 
最大積載機数　：14機


----------



## Hindustani78

Defense.gov News Release: Second Missile Defense Radar Deployed to Japan
December 26, 2014

The U.S. Department of Defense and Japanese Ministry of Defense announced today the deployment of a second Army Navy/Transportable Radar Surveillance (AN/TPY-2) radar in Japan to Kyogamisaki to enhance sensor coverage for ballistic missile defense of Japan and the U.S. homeland. The Kyogamisaki Communications Site (KCS) radar will augment an existing radar located at Shariki in northern Japan.

With the assistance of the Japanese Ministry of Defense, the U.S. Department of Defense fielded and tested the radar and constructed the facility in Japan. The radar has now been delivered for use by the U.S. Pacific Command and U.S. Northern Command.

The AN/TPY-2 radar is a transportable system that performs as a highly-capable sensor for both homeland and regional missile defense. Other AN/TPY-2 forward-based radars are located in Turkey and the Middle East.

Army Navy/Transportable Radar Surveillance (AN/TPY-2) radar


----------



## Hindustani78

The Army Navy/Transportable Radar Surveillance and ControlModel 2, or AN/TPY 2, is a transportable X -band, high-
resolution,phased-array radar designed specifically for ballistic missile defense. The AN/TPY-2 is capable of tracking all classes of ballistic missiles and identifying small objects at long distances. 

In the forward based mode, this radar plays a vital role in the Ballistic Missile Defense System (BMDS) by acting as a forward based sensor for the system, detecting ballistic missiles early in their flight and providing precise tracking information for use by the system. Use of multiple sensors provides overlapping sensor coverage, expands the BMDS battle space, and complicates an enemy's ability to penetrate the defense system. In the terminal mode, the same radar provides surveillance, track, discrimination and fire control support for the Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) weapon system.


In 2006, the United States deployed its first radar of this kind to Japan's* northern Aomori Prefecture*. Similar US forward-based radars are located in Turkey and the Middle East.

The second radar deployed in Japan is aimed "to enhance sensor coverage" for ballistic missile defense of Japan and the United States, and to "augment the existing radar" located at Shariki in northern Japan, according to the release.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Ground Self Defense Force Soldiers -- Enjoying Christmas Dinner:*


----------



## Cossack25A1

Is that milk box on their tray?


----------



## Aepsilons

Cossack25A1 said:


> Is that milk box on their tray?



Are you referring to the content in the little colorful box? It can either be milk or juice. But if you're referring to the white content on the silver plate -- that's rice. We love our rice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Are you referring to the content in the little colorful box? It can either be milk or juice. But if you're referring to the white content on the silver plate -- that's rice. We love our rice.



I see, and yes, I am referring to the little colorful box.


----------



## Aepsilons

*George Washington, Hyuga celebrate good fortune, prosperity*












YOKOSUKA, Japan - Thirty-three Sailors from the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS George Washington (CVN 73) attended a wreath exchange and mochi-pounding ceremony aboard the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force’s (JMSDF) First Escort Flotilla flagship, Hyuga-class helicopter destroyer JDS Hyuga (DDH181), Dec. 20.

The ceremony included an exchange of holiday ornaments, a traditional Japanese mochi-tsuki event, a Daruma doll eye-painting event and live music by the Hyuga band.

“When Sailors come out here, it is to get exposed to a new culture,” said Capt. Kenneth Strong, George Washington’s executive officer. “This event was a wonderful opportunity for our Sailors to be exposed to our host country’s culture here in Japan.”

Prosperity and good fortune set the atmosphere aboard Hyuga during the ceremony.

“This ceremony has become an annual event since 2009,” said Cmdr. Kisuke Tanoue, Hyuga’s executive officer and air boss. “It is very important that we share our culture with George Washington. With our success of working together at sea, it is nice to have this event on shore.”

Many George Washington Sailors in attendance exclaimed their pleasure of the opportunity to pound mochi, paint the daruma doll in the traditional way and enjoy the food and hospitality of the Hyuga crew.

“I’m very thankful for the culture and hospitality of our host nation,” said Cryptologic Technician (Maintenance) 3rd Class Joel Guadarrama, from Moreno Valley, California. “Being a Sailor, I have seen a lot of places and have seen many different cultures. Japan has been, by far, the best I’ve seen and experienced. I am very thankful that I have this opportunity.”

George Washington and its embarked air wing, Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 5, provide a combat-ready force that protects the collective maritime interest of the U.S. and its partners and allies in the Asia-Pacific region.

Read more: http://www.dvidshub.net/news/150862...fortune-prosperity#.VKdwZXurGd4#ixzz3NjIPL5gi

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Pilots of the Japanese Air Self Defense Force*
*航空自衛隊*


*



*


*



*

*



*​


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese and Russian air force officials to meet to calm tensions*

High-level officials from Japan and Russia are to meet to prevent any further 'airspace incidents' between their respective air forces, media from the two countries disclosed on 10 November.

A delegation from the Japan Air Self-Defence Force (JASDF) will visit Russia during the week beginning 15 December to discuss with Russian Air Force (Voyenno-Vozdushnye Sily - VVS) officials ways of boosting cooperation and reducing tensions. Recent months have seen an increase in the number of interceptions on each other's aircraft by both countries.

The meeting, which was reported by both the Japanese Nikkei and Russian TASS news agencies, will include discussions on exchange visits by both air forces. The Japanese Maritime Self Defence Force (JMSDF) and Russian Navy already hold joint exercises, and it is hoped that this new initiative will help the two countries' air forces foster similar good relations.

*COMMENT*
In the context of the Cold War and the many territorial disputes that resulted from the end of the Second World War, Russia was traditionally the primary reason for the JASDF scrambling its fighter aircraft for several decades.

However, with the end of the Cold War the number of Russian (near) incursions had declined dramatically, although they had not stopped altogether; in August 2013 the Japanese government protested to Russia over bomber incursions into its airspace, although the Russians maintained their aircraft had remained in international airspace.

Between them, Russia and China were responsible for 533 interceptions by the JASDF from the end of April through to 30 September (compared with 308 for the same period in 2013). While most of these were in response to Chinese airspace violations, the crisis in Ukraine and President Vladimir Putin's increasing estrangement from the West has also resulted in more interceptions of Russian aircraft.

As a show of force, Putin recently ordered increased air patrols throughout the world, including the Pacific region that neighbours Japan. Although the Japanese government has yet to release its interception figures from the end of September, it is likely that when it does they will show another increase on previous months.

As such, any coming together of Japanese and Russian air force officials to try and reduce tensions and increase understanding has to be a welcome development.

Japanese and Russian air force officials to meet to calm tensions - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

@Nihonjin1051 

I have nowhere to leave this post but in this thread.

I got to know that outside of Japan, most Japanese people live in Brazil and I was very surprised. I also got to know that they were not treated well in the beginning but they climbed the ladder of success after the Word War 2. Do you know anything about the background of the story that may widen my knowledge?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Azizam said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> I have nowhere to leave this post but in this thread.
> 
> I got to know that outside of Japan, most Japanese people live in Brazil and I was very surprised. I also got to know that they were not treated well in the beginning but they climbed the ladder of success after the Word War 2. Do you know anything about the background of the story that may widen my knowledge?




Hello @Azizam ,

Immigration of Japanese people to North America started as early as the mid 19th century. In fact, during the early phase of the Meiji Restoration , there was a Japanese diaspora to : 1) Philippines, 2) Taiwan, 3) Siam, 4) Mexico, 5) United States, 6) Brazil, 7) Chile-Argentina, 8) Peru. 

What was the catalyst ? They included hopes for a better life, greater access to land. Most of the Japanese expatriates sent money back to relatives back to Japan -- many of whom suffered by working menial and labor-related jobs. Eventually, succeeding generations of 日系 assimilated into the host nation. However, never forgetting the original Japanese Identity. In regards to how Latin America came into play , it would be important to note the Spanish Empire's Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade, during this time Japanese merchants had traveled and had access to Latin America through this conduit. Thus the Japanese access to knowledge of the opportunities in the Spanish World. 

If you would like to read more, here are some references to consider:

JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie

Mixing sushi and samba - meet the Japanese Brazilians - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*US Marines, JGSDF look to sky for Forest Light’s culminating event*

*



*

YAMATO, KUMAMOTO PREFECTURE, Japan -- U.S. Marines and Japan Ground Self-Defense Force troops simulated a movement to contact and assault on an objective, Dec. 9-10, while participating in Forest Light 15-1 at the Oyanohara Training Area in Yamato, Japan. 

Forest Light is a routine, semi-annual exercise designed to enhance the U.S. and Japan military partnership, solidify regional security agreements, and improve individual and unit-level skills. 

The training focused on incorporating the JGSDF members with the Marines during a combined close air support and infantry assault to an objective. 

“The Japanese are new at close air support and integrating air and surface fires together,” said U.S. Marine Capt. Gene Ziemba, a forward air controller and air officer with 2nd Battalion, 9th Marine Regiment, currently assigned to 4th Marine Regiment, 3rd Marine Division, III Marine Expeditionary Force, under the unit deployment program. “We’re increasing their ability to combine arms on an objective to get the most bang for their buck.” 

The Marines and JGSDF trained together for a week leading up to the assault, learning the way the other worked and bringing it all together for the culminating event of the exercise. 

“This training has been very helpful for us to better understand each other’s skills,” said JGSDF Maj. Tomohito Urakawa, company commander for 3rd Company, 42nd Regiment, 8th Division, Western Army. “The Marines conduct training very, very seriously. We have an interest in the Marine Corps’ abilities, and we feel that they can make us better.” 

During the assault, a team of U.S. Marines from 5th Air Naval Gunfire Liaison Company worked alongside their JGSDF counterparts to coordinate the close air support necessary to take out a simulated target. 

“My mission is to liaise with any unit outside the Marine Corps that would use Marine Corps close air support assets and fire support,” said U.S. Marine Capt. Stephen L. Walker, a field artillery officer with 5th ANGLICO, III MEF Headquarters Group, III MEF. “I provide that coordination and that fire support for that unit. The JGSDF don’t have joint terminal air controllers, so I provide that skillset for them.” 

Forest Light demonstrates the continued commitment of the U.S. and Japan to increase interoperability of their armed forces and maintain a strong partnership. 

“We’re increasing our bilateral partnerships with the Japanese in order to further their ability to provide internal defense throughout their home islands,” said Ziemba, from Warner Robins, Georgia. “I like to say that they always train for playing a home game, where as we always play away games.” 

At the end of the training, both the Marines and JGSDF gained a better understanding of how each other operate and will be better equipped to work together in any potential future events. 

“It gives us a better understanding of how our staffs will work together,” said Walker, from Morganton, North Carolina. “They see what we bring to the fight and what we can offer. We are continuing to build our coalition partnerships in the Pacific.”


*Air Support: US Marines, JGSDF look to sky for Forest Light’s culminating event > The Official United States Marine Corps Public Website > News Display*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A Japan Maritime Self-Defense Forces P-1 submarine-hunting aircraft, manufactured by Kawasaki Heavy Industries, is seen in this undated handout photo released by the Japan Maritime Self-Defense





U.S. Navy P-8A Poseidon (L) assigned to the Mad Foxes of Patrol Squadron (VP) 5 parks next to the Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force's (JMSDF) maritime patrol aircraft Kawasaki P-1 at Atsugi airbase





(Reuters) - Japan is asking Britain to buy its P-1 submarine-hunting jet in a deal that could top $1 billion, a major step in Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's push to arms exports after decades of self-imposed restrictions, people with knowledge of the proposal said.

Britain has not formally decided it will buy new maritime patrol planes, having canceled an order for nine built by BAE Systems in 2010 due to delays and cost over-runs, and the P-1, made by Kawasaki Heavy Industries, would face stiff competition from Boeing's P-8 Poseidon, the three sources told Reuters.

Japanese officials raised the issue of London buying the P-1 to replace the British-made Hawker Siddeley Nimrod, which was retired in 2011, when they met their UK counterparts to discuss defense-equipment cooperation at the Farnborough Air Show near London in July, the sources said.

After Abe eased curbs on military exports in April, his Defense Ministry has been looking to tap foreign markets for its cocooned weapons makers, including potential deals to sell subs to Australia and seaplanes to India. A P-1 sale to Britain would be Japan's first major military deal outside the Asia-Pacific region.

Abe wants Japan's defense suppliers to move into the global arms market through tie-ups that will help bring down procurement costs and strengthen the nation's military to counter China's growing military might.

Even if Britain doesn't buy, the P-1 could benefit from being treated as a genuine contender.

"If the UK gives it serious consideration, then the P-1 will garner attention internationally," one Japanese source said.

"It has potential customers beyond the UK, like New Zealand, Norway and Canada, with large maritime areas," said UK consultant Simon Chelton, a former BAE Systems Plc executive and defense attache at the British Embassy in Tokyo.

"We are considering a number of options in regard to defense equipment sales, but we don't comment on specific deals," said Japanese Defense Ministry's spokesman Hirofumi Takeda.

"We are not aware of the discussion so we can’t comment,” said Teppei Kobayashi, a spokesman for Kawasaki Heavy. "In general it is a matter of national policy, so if there is a decision that results in an order, we will follow that."

Britain's Ministry of Defence said it provided maritime surveillance using a combination of ships, submarines and aircraft, and coordinated closely with allies.

"We will continue to assess future requirements ahead of a decision in the next Strategic Defence and Security Review in 2015," an MOD spokesperson said.

STRATEGIC DIALOGUE

Senior Japanese and UK officials will have a chance to discuss the idea on Monday at a strategic dialogue in London organized by independent British and Japanese think-tanks.

The P-1, designed to patrol Japan's territorial waters from the Pacific to the East China Sea, where Beijing claims small islands held by Tokyo, will be the country's principal sub hunter for decades to come.

Japan's navy plans to buy around 20, costing about 20 billion yen ($170 million) each, over the next five years, though cracks in the fuselage and wing and engine problems have delayed its entry into service.

No announcement from Britain of any replacement for the Nimrod, which tracked Soviet undersea activity during the Cold War, is expected before May's general election.

Its least risky option could be the Boeing P-8, already built and operated by the United States, the closest ally to both Britain and Japan, the sources said. Deployed by the U.S. Navy last year, the first squadron armed with torpedoes and anti-ship missiles operates from Okinawa in southwestern Japan near China.

Boeing officials in Tokyo were unavailable for comment.

In its most recent order in February, the U.S. Navy said it would buy 16 additional P-8s at a cost of $150 million each.

If Japan can offer a P-1 variant tailored for the British military that is competitive on price and capability, it could represent a viable alternative.

Jointly building a P-1 that taps into Britain's experience building the Nimrod would allow London to retain rights over radar and sensing technology it would lose by buying a U.S. aircraft regulated by the Pentagon, one source said.

Last year Japan and Britain agreed on a deal that will see Mitsubishi Electric Corp partner with European missile maker MBDA to develop a medium-range air-to-air missile for the F-35 stealth fighter, which both countries plan to deploy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kolinsky

They will buy P8A. P1? when has GB ever bought a Japanese jet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Hindustani78 said:


> A Japan Maritime Self-Defense Forces P-1 submarine-hunting aircraft, manufactured by Kawasaki Heavy Industries, is seen in this undated handout photo released by the Japan Maritime Self-Defense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Navy P-8A Poseidon (L) assigned to the Mad Foxes of Patrol Squadron (VP) 5 parks next to the Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force's (JMSDF) maritime patrol aircraft Kawasaki P-1 at Atsugi airbase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - Japan is asking Britain to buy its P-1 submarine-hunting jet in a deal that could top $1 billion, a major step in Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's push to arms exports after decades of self-imposed restrictions, people with knowledge of the proposal said.
> 
> Britain has not formally decided it will buy new maritime patrol planes, having canceled an order for nine built by BAE Systems in 2010 due to delays and cost over-runs, and the P-1, made by Kawasaki Heavy Industries, would face stiff competition from Boeing's P-8 Poseidon, the three sources told Reuters.
> 
> Japanese officials raised the issue of London buying the P-1 to replace the British-made Hawker Siddeley Nimrod, which was retired in 2011, when they met their UK counterparts to discuss defense-equipment cooperation at the Farnborough Air Show near London in July, the sources said.
> 
> After Abe eased curbs on military exports in April, his Defense Ministry has been looking to tap foreign markets for its cocooned weapons makers, including potential deals to sell subs to Australia and seaplanes to India. A P-1 sale to Britain would be Japan's first major military deal outside the Asia-Pacific region.
> 
> Abe wants Japan's defense suppliers to move into the global arms market through tie-ups that will help bring down procurement costs and strengthen the nation's military to counter China's growing military might.
> 
> Even if Britain doesn't buy, the P-1 could benefit from being treated as a genuine contender.
> 
> "If the UK gives it serious consideration, then the P-1 will garner attention internationally," one Japanese source said.
> 
> "It has potential customers beyond the UK, like New Zealand, Norway and Canada, with large maritime areas," said UK consultant Simon Chelton, a former BAE Systems Plc executive and defense attache at the British Embassy in Tokyo.
> 
> "We are considering a number of options in regard to defense equipment sales, but we don't comment on specific deals," said Japanese Defense Ministry's spokesman Hirofumi Takeda.
> 
> "We are not aware of the discussion so we can’t comment,” said Teppei Kobayashi, a spokesman for Kawasaki Heavy. "In general it is a matter of national policy, so if there is a decision that results in an order, we will follow that."
> 
> Britain's Ministry of Defence said it provided maritime surveillance using a combination of ships, submarines and aircraft, and coordinated closely with allies.
> 
> "We will continue to assess future requirements ahead of a decision in the next Strategic Defence and Security Review in 2015," an MOD spokesperson said.
> 
> STRATEGIC DIALOGUE
> 
> Senior Japanese and UK officials will have a chance to discuss the idea on Monday at a strategic dialogue in London organized by independent British and Japanese think-tanks.
> 
> The P-1, designed to patrol Japan's territorial waters from the Pacific to the East China Sea, where Beijing claims small islands held by Tokyo, will be the country's principal sub hunter for decades to come.
> 
> Japan's navy plans to buy around 20, costing about 20 billion yen ($170 million) each, over the next five years, though cracks in the fuselage and wing and engine problems have delayed its entry into service.
> 
> No announcement from Britain of any replacement for the Nimrod, which tracked Soviet undersea activity during the Cold War, is expected before May's general election.
> 
> Its least risky option could be the Boeing P-8, already built and operated by the United States, the closest ally to both Britain and Japan, the sources said. Deployed by the U.S. Navy last year, the first squadron armed with torpedoes and anti-ship missiles operates from Okinawa in southwestern Japan near China.
> 
> Boeing officials in Tokyo were unavailable for comment.
> 
> In its most recent order in February, the U.S. Navy said it would buy 16 additional P-8s at a cost of $150 million each.
> 
> If Japan can offer a P-1 variant tailored for the British military that is competitive on price and capability, it could represent a viable alternative.
> 
> Jointly building a P-1 that taps into Britain's experience building the Nimrod would allow London to retain rights over radar and sensing technology it would lose by buying a U.S. aircraft regulated by the Pentagon, one source said.
> 
> Last year Japan and Britain agreed on a deal that will see Mitsubishi Electric Corp partner with European missile maker MBDA to develop a medium-range air-to-air missile for the F-35 stealth fighter, which both countries plan to deploy.


----------



## Skull and Bones

How does it compare with our Poseidons?


----------



## Abingdonboy

If the UK is going to go for a turbofan MPA it is going to go for the P-8, it just makes more sense considering there are already Boeing MRO facilities in the UK to service the civilian fleet not to mention the UK is pretty much giving up its sovereignty and desire for bespoke military solutions deciding to by off the shelf from the US instead. 

Not to mention 2 turbofan engines are always going to be cheaper to fly and maintain than 4.


----------



## Aepsilons

Skull and Bones said:


> How does it compare with our Poseidons?



Both are powerful and will do a great job.





P8 (left) and Kawasaki P-1 (right)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Skull and Bones said:


> How does it compare with our Poseidons?


Pretty similar in terms of airframe, the P-8 is probably superior in the electronic domain and future road map however. The P-1 does have a MAD that the P-8A (Inde though, but this can be added if the user so desires -India's 8Is do for instance.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Both are powerful and will do a great job.


A very cool picture!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

The truth is Japanese version more advanced than American one.


----------



## Aepsilons

Some pictures of Japanese Ground Self Defense Force during Operation Forest Light :


























Japan Ground Self-Defense Force Col. Hiroji Yamasita, left, and U.S. Marine Maj. Roy M. Draa salute their troops Dec. 1 during the opening ceremony for Forest Light 15-1 at the Oyanohara Training Area in Yamato, Kumamoto prefecture, Japan. Forest Light is a semi-annual, bilateral exercise consisting of a command post exercise and field training event conducted by elements of III Marine Expeditionary Force and the JGSDF. Yamasita is the commanding officer with 42nd Regiment, 8th Division, Western Army, JGSDF. Draa, from Baltimore, Maryland, and is the executive officer with 2nd Battalion, 9th Marine Regiment, currently attached to 4th Marine Regiment, 3rd Marine Division, III MEF, under the unit deployment program. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Drew Tech/Released)


@SvenSvensonov , @LeveragedBuyout , @AMDR , @F-22Raptor , @TruthSeeker , @Aegis DDG , @Tokyo Drifter

 *JGSDF's New First Aid Pouch（救急品入れ　Kyukyuhin Ire）*





So far the JGSDF's first aid pouch was small there is only about as much of function put the bandage.









However, over the 2012 to 2013, new first aid pouch has appeared !! Clean Nails !! Good Hygiene !!!





Volume also increases at a stroke, and be able to accommodate the variety of medical products.











And look at the back side, corresponds to the PALS / MOLLE system, also seems to be used as a leg pouch.
















I think that this first aid pouch is the whether that was made on the basis of the LONDON BRIDGE's IFAK pouch "LBT-2648B".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## greatone

I don't know about more advanced but the Japanese plane is certainly bigger and more powerful(more engines)


----------



## Aepsilons

*JGSDF training in snowfield* (and MoD official January calendar)
















----------------------------------------------





*Broadband multipurpose radio system（広帯域多目的無線機/広多無 Ko-Ta-Mu）*

This is the terminal of the new radio system of JGSDF. Manufactured by NEC.
Adopt Android and Windows as Operation System of radio terminal.
By the way, portable touch panel device has Android OS is adopted, it I feel like a military tablet or smartphone.


----------



## Beast

greatone said:


> I don't know about more advanced but the Japanese plane is certainly bigger and more powerful(more engines)


More fuel consuming too since it's running on four engine but with a bigger airframe, it might carry more fuel. But definitely not cost saving.


----------



## Aepsilons

Beast said:


> More fuel consuming too since it's running on four engine but with a bigger airframe, it might carry more fuel. But definitely not cost saving.



When it comes to Maritime Domain Awareness, cost saving factors are secondary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Steve781

kolinsky said:


> They will buy P8A. P1? when has GB ever bought a Japanese jet?


The Japanese rarely do arms deals with any other country besides the US. I can't remember any major arms deals we've done with Japan before.


----------



## Hindustani78

Steve781 said:


> The Japanese rarely do arms deals with any other country besides the US. I can't remember any major arms deals we've done with Japan before.



Japan has lifted decades long self imposed ban of 1960 and with new, still-restrictive guidelines that permit the export of weapons only to allies and partners that agree not to sell them to third nations without Japanese approval.

And after that only Japan starting working on multi national weapons developing programmes such as F 35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nice_guy

The Japanese can make the best weapon in the world as they have a complete supply chain of credible high-tech electronics spare parts, . If they do, they could create nuclear or brand-new weapon in short-term with their expertise in cutting-edge industries.


----------



## war is peace

Lol making weapons is not.makiing cars. They still need decades of r&d


----------



## $@rJen

war is peace said:


> Lol making weapons is not.makiing cars. They still need decades of r&d



I'm sorry... are you criticizing Japanese Military tech????


----------



## BoQ77

cause China never stop to build more advanced submarines, Vietnam should ask to buy some P1 from Japan.


----------



## Hindustani78

Chinese_is_invader said:


> The Japanese can make the best weapon in the world as they have a complete supply chain of credible high-tech electronics spare parts, . If they do, they could create nuclear or brand-new weapon in short-term with their expertise in cutting-edge industries.



The policy adopted by the Japanese have worked out and we will see within no time , Japan defense industry will be exporting its products.

*Japan to Sell ShinMaywa US-2 Amphibious Planes to Indian Navy*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Hope not a repost...

*Japan’s Advanced Combat Infantry Equipment System*


_We are fortunate enough to have this report on Advanced Combat Infantry Equipment System, Japan’s Soldier modernization effort from one of our readers._

Japan’s *ACIES *system consists of HMD, wearable computer, protective gear, weapon, and monitoring capability integrated as a system, and it is designed to share the information among the troops and C2 element to fight effectively and efficiently. Unlike the legacy Japanese military hardware, the ACIES will utilize large volume of COTS item as well as foreign source to save development cost and prevent obsolescence issues.






*Program:*
Since the delivery of the first ACIES demonstrators to the trial unit in late 2008, multiple trial ran were conducted throughout Japan. Based on the data compiled from trials the final ACIES design process is currently on-going. Hitachi won the final competition as the prime contractor in the summer of 2010 to design and manufacture the final design of AICES. Delivery of the initial low rate production models are expected to start around winter of 2011 to the Infantry School.

*System components:*

*Helmet:*
Modeled after the MICH helmet, inside has cushion pads and four point suspension system. This helmet will not have any ballistic protection capability, and it is â€œbumpâ€ helmet (shrapnel protection may be added). Japanese MoD came to a realization that with new threats on the horizon, ballistic helmet is just added weight for the users and dropped the ballistic capability in favor of adding more electronic components. The new helmet will have mounting stations for the NOD built by NEC, HMD built by Shimadzu, headset, microphone, LAN antenna. Thereâ€™s also a small uncooled IR camera developed by NEC for the helmet which weighs about 70g. Only 2Mega pic, but able to identify the human face at distance up to 200m.

*Body Armor:*
New body armor system is in design. It may have large flap opening design rather than US IOTV side opening design. This vest will have ample MOLLE webbing all around to accommodate various pouches, battery pack, computer, and comm items to be mounted. Current demo unit has 9mm protection level, and can accommodate hard plates on both front and back (no sides). The final version will have NIJ Level IV without hard plates.

*Computer and other electronic sub systems:*
One of the key elements of the ACIES is the ability to process visual data from multiple source and position data, and distribute among other ACIES wearers as well as C2 element. In order to sustain the safe and secure data transmission, the robust data link capability is required. On the back of the body armor is the wearable computerâ€™s main system. Batteries, large data processor, LAN, gyro, atmosphere pressure gage, GPS, (gigantic) cooling fans, and others are all in this portion. To power the ACIES system, dual battery sources are considered. At the AUSA in 2010, an American business, Brentronics Inc, claimed to have won the portable battery portion of the ACIES program.

*Radio:*
Lightweight UHF and VHF radios have been developed and fielded for the program.

*Vehicle:*
Monitoring system will be mounted on the LAV or APC along with the relay station for the radio and sensors worn by the dismounted troops. Also ACIES battery recharging station will be also mounted on the same vehicles. This will allow the dismounted ACIES wearers to return to the â€œmother shipâ€ and quickly recharge their secondly batteries or replace the dead one with fresh ones quickly and continue their mission.

*Weapon:*
Howaâ€™s Type-89 rifle has been redesigned to accommodate the Picatiny style rail system and polymer based retractable stock. Shortened carbine barrel has been also designed and may be adopted as a part of the program. Weapon also has a laser designator and integrated IR camera built by NEC. This IR camera data, along with the helmet mounted one, can be manipulated via fore grip control unit. Fore Grip control system is similar idea as the computerâ€™s mouse, and the wearer will see through the HMD display and move the arrow symbol around and click on the menu, etc. Wearer can also aim and fire the weapon behind obstacle, just pointing the gun without exposing the body. The development of the new Howa rifle system is on-going, though European designed rifles are under evaluation to replace Type-89s.

*UGV & UAV:*
A softball sized throwable UGV is a part of the ACIES to provide visual data feed for the ACIES wearer in safety. Once tossed to the ground, the operator can maneuver it using a grip type controller (may be integrated to a weapon control) and provide visual data through its IR camera. Ball shaped UAV has also been developed and can accommodate small payload such as the IR camera for tactical visual feed to the ACIES wearers. 

Japan's Advanced Combat Infantry Equipment System - Soldier Systems Daily


Le picture of ACIES Howa:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Hindustani78 said:


> The policy adopted by the Japanese have worked out and we will see within no time , Japan defense industry will be exporting its products.
> 
> *Japan to Sell ShinMaywa US-2 Amphibious Planes to Indian Navy*




Congratulations India for selecting this platform !


----------



## Aepsilons

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Hope not a repost...
> 
> *Japan’s Advanced Combat Infantry Equipment System*
> 
> 
> _We are fortunate enough to have this report on Advanced Combat Infantry Equipment System, Japan’s Soldier modernization effort from one of our readers._
> 
> Japan’s *ACIES *system consists of HMD, wearable computer, protective gear, weapon, and monitoring capability integrated as a system, and it is designed to share the information among the troops and C2 element to fight effectively and efficiently. Unlike the legacy Japanese military hardware, the ACIES will utilize large volume of COTS item as well as foreign source to save development cost and prevent obsolescence issues.
> 
> View attachment 182576
> 
> 
> *Program:*
> Since the delivery of the first ACIES demonstrators to the trial unit in late 2008, multiple trial ran were conducted throughout Japan. Based on the data compiled from trials the final ACIES design process is currently on-going. Hitachi won the final competition as the prime contractor in the summer of 2010 to design and manufacture the final design of AICES. Delivery of the initial low rate production models are expected to start around winter of 2011 to the Infantry School.
> 
> *System components:*
> 
> *Helmet:*
> Modeled after the MICH helmet, inside has cushion pads and four point suspension system. This helmet will not have any ballistic protection capability, and it is â€œbumpâ€ helmet (shrapnel protection may be added). Japanese MoD came to a realization that with new threats on the horizon, ballistic helmet is just added weight for the users and dropped the ballistic capability in favor of adding more electronic components. The new helmet will have mounting stations for the NOD built by NEC, HMD built by Shimadzu, headset, microphone, LAN antenna. Thereâ€™s also a small uncooled IR camera developed by NEC for the helmet which weighs about 70g. Only 2Mega pic, but able to identify the human face at distance up to 200m.
> 
> *Body Armor:*
> New body armor system is in design. It may have large flap opening design rather than US IOTV side opening design. This vest will have ample MOLLE webbing all around to accommodate various pouches, battery pack, computer, and comm items to be mounted. Current demo unit has 9mm protection level, and can accommodate hard plates on both front and back (no sides). The final version will have NIJ Level IV without hard plates.
> 
> *Computer and other electronic sub systems:*
> One of the key elements of the ACIES is the ability to process visual data from multiple source and position data, and distribute among other ACIES wearers as well as C2 element. In order to sustain the safe and secure data transmission, the robust data link capability is required. On the back of the body armor is the wearable computerâ€™s main system. Batteries, large data processor, LAN, gyro, atmosphere pressure gage, GPS, (gigantic) cooling fans, and others are all in this portion. To power the ACIES system, dual battery sources are considered. At the AUSA in 2010, an American business, Brentronics Inc, claimed to have won the portable battery portion of the ACIES program.
> 
> *Radio:*
> Lightweight UHF and VHF radios have been developed and fielded for the program.
> 
> *Vehicle:*
> Monitoring system will be mounted on the LAV or APC along with the relay station for the radio and sensors worn by the dismounted troops. Also ACIES battery recharging station will be also mounted on the same vehicles. This will allow the dismounted ACIES wearers to return to the â€œmother shipâ€ and quickly recharge their secondly batteries or replace the dead one with fresh ones quickly and continue their mission.
> 
> *Weapon:*
> Howaâ€™s Type-89 rifle has been redesigned to accommodate the Picatiny style rail system and polymer based retractable stock. Shortened carbine barrel has been also designed and may be adopted as a part of the program. Weapon also has a laser designator and integrated IR camera built by NEC. This IR camera data, along with the helmet mounted one, can be manipulated via fore grip control unit. Fore Grip control system is similar idea as the computerâ€™s mouse, and the wearer will see through the HMD display and move the arrow symbol around and click on the menu, etc. Wearer can also aim and fire the weapon behind obstacle, just pointing the gun without exposing the body. The development of the new Howa rifle system is on-going, though European designed rifles are under evaluation to replace Type-89s.
> 
> *UGV & UAV:*
> A softball sized throwable UGV is a part of the ACIES to provide visual data feed for the ACIES wearer in safety. Once tossed to the ground, the operator can maneuver it using a grip type controller (may be integrated to a weapon control) and provide visual data through its IR camera. Ball shaped UAV has also been developed and can accommodate small payload such as the IR camera for tactical visual feed to the ACIES wearers.
> 
> Japan's Advanced Combat Infantry Equipment System - Soldier Systems Daily
> 
> 
> Le picture of ACIES Howa:
> View attachment 182569
> View attachment 182570
> View attachment 182571
> View attachment 182572
> View attachment 182573
> View attachment 182574
> View attachment 182575




Excellent , thanks for the post @Reashot Xigwin !!


----------



## Hindustani78

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Congratulations India for selecting this platform !



Japanese Foreign minister is coming on two days visit to India on January 16 and i hope that this US 2 Amphibious plane and turbines which required for 1,000 Mw capacity in Nuclear sector both deals will be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Hindustani78 said:


> Japanese Foreign minister is coming on two days visit to India on January 16 and i hope that this US 2 Amphibious plane and turbines which required for 1,000 Mw capacity in Nuclear sector both deals will be done.



Hoping for that, my friend. Here's to a great 2015 for Japan and India !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Hoping for that, my friend. Here's to a great 2015 for Japan and India !



Relations between India and Japan are good and Japanese PM was the Chief Guest at the last year Republic Day Parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Hindustani78 said:


> Relations between India and Japan are good and Japanese PM was the Chief Guest at the last year Republic Day Parade




Don't forget the Bear Huggers ! he he he ! 

Reference to Abe-San and Modi-San:














PS. Thy both actually maintain a very close friendship , beyond politics. Abe and Modi knew each other ever since Modi was still Minister of Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan receives second AN/TPY-2 BMD radar*


The US Department of Defense (DoD) announced on 29 December that it has deployed a second high-resolution, phased-array X-band AN/TPY-2 ballistic missile defence (BMD) radar system to Japan.




Kyogamisaki Communications Site in northern Japan will be home to a second AN/TPY-2 BMD radar. (US Missile Defense Agency)

The Kyogamisaki Communications Site radar will augment an existing system located at Japan Air Self-Defence Force (JASDF) Shariki Sub Base in Aomori Prefecture in northern Japan, according to the DoD.

Japan received its first TPY-2 in September 2006, and the United States and Japan agreed on 17 September 2012 to the deployment of this second AN/TPY-2.

The second Japanese TPY-2 had been a test asset at Vandenberg Air Force Base in California and is not a new radar system.


Japan receives second AN/TPY-2 BMD radar - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*The Life and Responsibilities of JMSDF personnel -- Escort Guard Squadron *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

@Hindustani78 ,

Here's a better view of this bird.


----------



## Aepsilons

*News: JMSDF conducts first flight training of 2015*


IWAKUNI, Japan - The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force Fleet Air Wing 31 conducted their first flight training of the year aboard Marine Corps Air Station Iwakuni, Japan, Jan. 7, 2015.

According to JMSDF Cmdr. Kenzo Miyazaki, executive officer of air operations with Air Rescue Squadron 71, Japanese culture dictates that a successful first flight of the year brings great fortune for the months to come.

“Since the first flight training of the year was successful, we believe that all JMSDF units and members will complete successful and accident-free training and mission execution throughout the year,” said JMSDF Lt. Cmdr. Takao Yamakawa, public relations officer with Fleet Air Wing 31.

The JMSDF began the flight training with an opening ceremony at the flight line.

“We had all members of JMSDF present in formation,” said Yamakawa. “We did that to illustrate that we share a goal to achieve and it takes a team effort to reach that goal.”

According to Yamakawa, the shared goal they want to achieve is to continue getting better at everything they do.

“We don’t have any particularly new changes for the year 2015, our goal remains the same,” said Yamakawa. “We continue our training in order to maintain our skills we’ve attained thus far and continue our efforts to make it better.”

JMSDF members were somewhat nervous coming into this training because it’s so important to them that the first time is successful, according to Miyazaki.

“It was the first time that I conducted the first flight training,” said Miyazaki. “It was a moment of tension and anxiousness, but also high motivation.”

Unfavorable weather conditions the day prior to training also worried the members of the JMSDF, according to Yamakawa.

“The weather was our main concern leading up to this training because it rained the day before, but we were blessed with nice weather and because of that, the training went wonderfully,” said Yamakawa.

Read more: http://www.dvidshub.net/news/151579...ight-training-2015#.VLP-43urGd4#ixzz3OczBGnnu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Japan Special Forces*
> 
> 
> View attachment 159035
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159036
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159037
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159038
> 
> 
> ​



You need to unleash them on the terrorists.

Give ISIS what it feels to see the Rising Sun flag fluttering majestically.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Tshering22 said:


> You need to unleash them on the terrorists.
> 
> Give ISIS what it feels to see the Rising Sun flag fluttering majestically.



Spoken like a true Japanese Nationalist! Are you sure you're Indian and not a Japanese, @Tshering22 ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Spoken like a true Japanese Nationalist! Are you sure you're Indian and not a Japanese, @Tshering22 ??



@Nihonjin1051 -san, I am a dharmic nationalist of India.

We share similar sentiments towards those who upset the balance of nature. ISIS is a scum and an unnatural force of evil.

Japan and India traditionally have involved in loving and respecting the beautiful world we live in with many of its wonders still unexplored.

We Indians want that Japan should lead this war against jihadi terrorism as an Asian power.

One thing I can proudly say on PDF is that to get rid of scum like Al Qaeda, Taliban and ISIS, All Asian civilizations stand united together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Very nice pics @Nihonjin1051.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *JGSDF training in snowfield* (and MoD official January calendar)



Japanese ground forces still use the M110 howitzers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Cossack25A1 said:


> Japanese ground forces still use the M110 howitzers?



Yes, they're still in use, supported by the Type 99 Howitzers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Cossack25A1 said:


> Japanese ground forces still use the M110 howitzers?



So does Pakistan... its still a lethal gun.


----------



## usernameless

great info, pictures and videos, @Nihonjin1051 keep it up!


----------



## Aepsilons

A better view --- 360 deg --- of the Izumo Class Helicopter Carrier :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

*Life in the Naval Aviation Corp --Ozuki Airbase. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*Japan Approves Largest-Ever Defense Budget*
Shinzo Abe’s cabinet has approved a $42 billion defense budget, the largest ever in the country’s history.






By Ankit Panda
January 14, 2015
*15* Comments
Japan’s cabinet has approved a 4.98 trillion yen (approximately $42 billion) defense budget, the largest absolute sum allocated for defense in the country’s history. The defense budget marks the third straight year of increased defense spending and represents a 2.8 percent rise over Japan’s previous fiscal year. The change is consistent with other decisions regarding Japan’s defense made under the leadership of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and the Liberal Democratic Party (LDP). Amid perceptions of an increasingly unstable East Asian region, with growing threats from a rising China and an unpredictable North Korea, Abe is eager to position Japan to practice what he describes as “proactive pacifism.”

In announcing the new defense budget, Japan’s new defense minister, Gen Nakatani, noted that the budget was necessary given the “changing situation” around Japan. ”The level of defense spending reflects the amount necessary to protect Japan’s air, sea, and land, and guard the lives and property of our citizens,” he added. Nakatani additionally accused China of engaging in “dangerous actions” that destabilized the regional situation. Beijing, in a statement released on Tuesday, noted that it “firmly opposed” the Japanese minister’s comments. Nakatani responded to China’s reaction later on Tuesday noting that this comments were based on actions by the Chinese People’s Liberation Army over the past few years, including radar locking onto a Japanese Self-Defense Forces ship and conducting dangerously close fly-bys of Japanese and other aircraft. He also noted China’s fast-growing defense budget, which rose 12.2 percent to $132 billion last year.

Under the new budget, Japan will purchase new patrol aircraft, early-warning aircraft, stealth fighters, and amphibious vehicles. These acquisitions will allow Japan to better patrol its relatively large maritime exclusive economic zone (EEZ) and prepare for a potential amphibious conflict. Japanese defense planning in recent years has emphasized amphibious landing operations for a potential island retake scenario. Japan and China remain locked in a dispute over the sovereignty of the Senkaku/Diaoyu islets in the East China Sea. Japan currently administers the island but China claims them, citing their historical status as Chinese territory before the First Sino-Japanese War.

The announcement of this defense budget could upset the ever-so-slight thaw process that has emerged between China and Japan. This process began in the last few months of 2014, as symbolized by an awkward handshake between President Xi Jinping and Prime Minister Shinzo Abe at the APEC Leader’s Summit in Beijing. Just before this budget was passed, Chinese and Japanese negotiators met to discuss the establishment of a military hotline to prevent unexpected escalation — ostensibly to prevent an isolated incident or accident from spiraling into a major conflict. Should a hotline be established between Tokyo and Beijing, their ships and aircraft would also agree to share a common radio frequency in the vicinity of the Senkaku/Diaoyu Islands.

This new defense budget also anticipates the conclusion of a new set of defense cooperation guidelines for Japan and the United States. After Abe’s cabinet decided to reinterpret Article 9 of Japan’s post-war constitution to permit Japan’s Self-Defense Forces to participate in collective self-defense, the United States and Japan decided to update their defense relationship, emphasizing a more “global” role for the alliance. The United States, in general, is keen to see Japan carry a greater share of the burden of its own defense.

Japan’s increasing defense budgets also come at a time when its military industrial complex is looking to grow. Under Abe, Japan abandoned its post-war ban on selling arms and armaments to other nations. In the past two years, Japan has concluded or is in the process of negotiating defense contracts for arms exports or co-production with a variety of countries, including India, Australia, France, and the United Kingdom.

This record defense budget reveals Abe’s renewed political confidence after his victory in December’s snap election. As _The Diplomat_ noted earlier last month, December’s snap election has left the Liberal Democratic Party (LDP) in a powerful position domestically. Despite growing economic malaise as “Abenomics” fizzles and the country’s public debt balloons, the cabinet felt confident in passing a defense budget that may seem profligate to economists, investors, and businesses.

The Japanese economy contracted 0.5 percent in 2014 and growth is forecast at 1.5 percent for the coming year. In order to successfully navigate this period of economic uncertainty and defibrillate the flatlining Japanese economy, the Abe administration will have to carefully manage public spending. Inevitably, an increase in defense spending will mandate cuts elsewhere or higher taxes for Japanese citizens and businesses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

@Nihonjin1051 

*The Japanese TK-K Type 10 Main Battle Tank*


*Background*
The Japanese Type 90 is a good 3rd generation main battle tank, however Japan is a cluster of nearly 7000 islands! And about 70% to 80% of the country is forested, mountainous and unsuitable for agricultural, industrial, or residential use.

Japan is one of the most densely populated countries in the world, which means space is at a premium and there are limitations on its transportation network. These are narrow train’s and road that’s can’t cope with vehicles weighting in at over 50 ton’s. This has meant that the Type 90 has only been able to operate on the second largest island (and northernmost) Hokkaidō. The obsolete Type 74 has therefore remained in service and has been the principle MBT for the rest of Japan, with 700 still in service in 2006.

*Firepower*





Japan Steel Works had licence manufactured the L44 120mm main gun as used on the Leopard 2 and M1A1/A2. The vehicle has retained the same calibre (muzzle & Length) but is believed to be an improved version.

A new Type-III APFSDS has been developed, but its not specified if it’s a tungsten or DU penetrator, however Japan has been licence manufacturing the German tungsten APFSDS, so most likely will be tungsten as the new main gun can fire the existing licence manufactured rounds.

The Type 90’s commanders independent sight had had issues with its line of sight. which was semi-blocked by the gunners sight. The Type 10’s has been raised to give an unobstructed 360 degree view.

*Protection*





The Type 10 AKA the TK-X, is the replacement of the Type 74, not the Type 90, as the Type 10 is smaller than the 90, so fits on trains and light enough to weight under 50 tons and can be transported on roads by truck. This is achieved by the use of modular armour associated with 4th generation Armoured Fighting Vehicles.

Modular armour are boxes that can be added and removed from the steel surfaces of the skin of a vehicle. The basic box works as a form of stand off armour that prematurely detonates shape charged weapons (HEAT & anti-tank missiles) stringing out the copper jet and reducing its effectiveness. The modules also mean that various ceramics and other tiles can be inserted in the modules and removed with ease, allowing the operator to equip their vehicles with the appropriate level of protection for future threats.

Its these modules and there inserted ceramics that can weight a vehicle down and by removing them and transporting them on a second vehicle, then the Type 10 can weight in under 50 tons. The exact ceramic composition inserted in the modules AKA composite armour is classified.

Thou the vehicle doesn’t have a hard kill anti-tank missile system, it does have a detection system when laser designators, which are used on more lethal tandem charged ATM’s ‘paints’ the vehicle. This triggers the smoke grenade launchers to fire a screening grenade, which deflects/scrambles the laser so that a lock cannot be achieved and the missile cannot be fired.

*Mobility*





It uses a new 1200hp diesel engine and automatic transmission (gearbox). It uses hydrogas suspension and has a reported top road speed of 70km/h.

*Communications and Battlefield Management*
Like all Armies, the JDF are going through a digital transformation, with the introduction of a battlefield management system. These networked systems provide real time information of friendly forces and the enemy, as well as receive up to date orders from a higher level of commander on interactive monitors. The Japanese system is known as the “intelligence C4I system”.

*Development and Service History*
The first prototype was unveiled in 2008 and the only complaint has been the readiness of the intelligence C4I system to participate in field trials. In 2010 Japanese Ministry of Defense ordered 13 of these tanks. These entered service in early 2012. Its expected that 250 to 300 vehicles could be ordered, at a reported cost of ¥700 million per vehicle.

*Spec’s*
*Weight* 43.25 tonnes (standard) 48 tonnes (combat)
*Length* 9.485m
*Width* 3.24m
*Height* 2.30m
*Crew* 3 (commander, gunner, driver)
*Armour* Modular ceramic composite armour.
*Main armament* 120mm L44 smoothbore, licence built by Japan Steel Works, Ltd
*Secondary armament* M2HB 12.7 mm machine gun & Type 74 7.62 mm machine gun
Engine 1200hp 8-cylinder Diesel 
*Power/weight *27 hp/tonne
*Transmission* Continuously variable transmission (Hydraulic Mechanical Transmission)
*Suspension* Hydropneumatic Active suspension
*Operational range* 440km
*Top Road Speed* Forward 70km/h & Backward 70 km/h

The Japanese TK-K Type 10 Main Battle Tank | TankNutDave

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Japan Coast Guard deploys the AKITSUSHIMA , a Shikishima Class Coast Guard Ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

I was always intrigued about the Kawasak OH-1.







From the mid-1980s the Japan Defence Agency (JDA), began to consider a successor to the OH-6D light helicopters currently in service with the Japanese Ground Self-Defence Force. It was decided to procure an indigenous type for the scout/reconnaissance roles. In 1992 Kawasaki was selected as prime contractor with 60 percent of the programme, the balance being allocated equally between Fuji and Mitsubishi. The three companies established the Observation Helicopter Engineering Team to develop the programme, on which detailed work began in 1992.

The resulting OH-1, nicknamed Ninja, is a conventional machine that is relatively small and of typical gunship helicopter configuration. Its structure comprises, by weight, 40 per cent carbonfibre-reinforced plastics, and it features a fenestron type tail rotor.

Each crew member has two LCD colour multi-function displays, and the gunner has a head-up display. The mission avionics include a trainable roof-mounted Kawasaki package (forward of the main rotor) with a Fujitsu thermal imager, NEC colour TV camera and NEC laser rangefinder. Protection is enhanced by the installation of an infra-red jammer on the helicopter's spine to rear of the main gearbox.

The first of six prototypes made its initial flight on 6 August 1996, and the first of a possible 150 to 200 OH-1s was delivered to the JGSDF on 24 January 2000. A total of 14 OH-1s has been ordered for delivery by 2001. The JDA may revise the OH-1 to meet its AH-X light attack helicopter requirement. This would probably feature MTR-390 or T800 engines, allowing the introduction of a heavier weapons load and revised mission avionics. The projected designation of the AH-X production model is AH-2.

Kawasaki OH-1 Light Scout and Observation Helicopter | Military-Today.com

*Cockpit and avionics*
The helicopter accommodates two crew in tandem configuration. The front and rear cockpits house a pilot and a weapons officer/observer. Access is provided through upward-opening on the starboard side. The bullet-proof glass on the cockpit provides all-round visibility for the crew. The cockpits are equipped with armour protection and shock-absorbing seats to enhance crew safety.

"The OH-1 can fly at a maximum speed of 270km/hr."
The pilot cockpit is equipped with multi-function LCD displays, a head-up display (HUD), dual Hands on Collective and Stick (HOCAS) controls and an auto-pilot system. The roof-mounted electro-optical sensor turret houses a Fujitsu forward looking infrared (FLIR), a colour TV camera, a laser range-finder and target designator.

*Armament*
The wing stub assemblies on either side of the fuselage house four hard-points carrying external stores of 132kg. The hard-points can be armed with a wide range of weapons including a combination of missiles, rocket pods, cannon pods and gun pods. The inner pylons can carry external fuel tanks for extended range.

*Engines and landing gear*
The OH-1 is powered by two Mitsubishi TS1-M-10 turboshaft engines. Each engine generates a power output of 884shp. The Full Authority Digital Electronics Control (FADEC) system controls the engines.

The non-retractable landing gear of OH-1 includes two main landing gear units extending from forward fuselage and one unit under tail rotor assembly. Each unit is fitted with a single wheel.

*Performance*
The OH-1 can fly at a maximum speed of 270km/hr. It has a cruising speed of 220km/hr. The service ceiling of the helicopter is 16,010ft. The helicopter has a maximum ferry range of 550km.

OH-1 Ninja Light Observation Helicopter - Army Technology


















The prototype is actually exposed in a museum.






Its cockpit








@Nihonjin1051 Any videos/more infos ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

For you, mon ami , plenty ! 































And some cobra fun !

Some more on the Kawasaki OH-1 Ninja:

























for winter camo:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

Japanese Tank looks great.


----------



## Aepsilons

xenon54 said:


> Japanese Tank looks great.



Now its time to test it on ISIS scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Now its time to test it on ISIS scum.


Whats the dimension and tonnage of Type 10? I count 5 wheeles on it, seems a little bit small isnt it?

Edit: i saw it in earlier post, 43 t, seems more like a light Tank, whats the reason, Japanese topography?


----------



## BoQ77

Nihonjin1051 said:


> A better view --- 360 deg --- of the Izumo Class Helicopter Carrier :


The second izumo would be deployed this year?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

BoQ77 said:


> The second izumo would be deployed this year?



Looks like it, mate.

Next Big Future: Japan should launch second Izumo class aircraft carrier August 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

2 P-3C on patrol.

These pics are so andsome ! 


























------------------------------

@Nihonjin1051 I bet you understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Plans To Acquire Global Hawks, Adding to Asia's Fleet*







Japan’s Ministry of Defense selected the Global Hawk as well as Northrop Grumman’s E-2D Advanced Hawkeye airborne early warning aircraft as part of its Fiscal Year 2015 budget, the manufacturer announced, confirming earlier reports.

Northrop Grumman’s January 18 release did not quantify numbers of aircraft, although previous reports indicate Japan will acquire three Global Hawks through the foreign military sale (FMS) process. Last month, the Air Force awarded the company a $657.4 million contract to supply four RQ-4B Block 30 Global Hawks and support equipment to South Korea, an FMS notified to the U.S. Congress in December 2012. The Air Force expects Northrop Grumman to complete the contract in June 2019.

Japan Plans To Acquire Global Hawks, Adding to Asia's Fleet | Defense: Aviation International News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

@Nihonjin1051 Japanese soldiers (with the new body armor) with the French mortar MO-120RT.

The 120 mm 120 2R 2M recoiling rifled mortar system has been developed as a private venture for the export market by TDA (previously Thomson Brandt Armements) and can be fitted to a wide range of vehicles, tracked and wheeled, in the 10 to 15 tonnes class.

The 120 120 2R 2M mm recoiling rifled mortar was developed from 1992 and was first revealed in 1993 with the first complete prototype being shown in 1994. As of mid-1999, volume production of this system had yet to commence.

The system has already been demonstrated in France and Saudi Arabia installed in the MOWAG Piranha (8 x 8) APC; it has also been installed in a Turkish FNSS Defense Systems Armoured Infantry Fighting Vehicle (AIFV) for trials in Turkey.

The 120 mm mortar and its associated hydraulic recoiling system is mounted on a circular turntable with ball bearing enabling it to be quickly traversed under power through 200° left and right. Elevation and traverse is controlled using a joystick with elevation from 0 to 90°.

When travelling the 120 mm mortar barrel is lowered into the horizontal position and the two roof hatches are closed making the vehicle difficult to distinguish as a mortar carrier.

The complete 120 mm mortar system weighs around 1,400 kg and comprises the rifled mortar barrel, two hydraulic recoil brakes and a bearing mounted base plate. Recoil force on the platform is about 40 tonnes and maximum recoil travel is about 300 mm.

The mortar is ballistically identical to the well known TDA 120 mm MO-120-RT rifled towed mortar which is used by more than 20 countries.

Maximum range using rocket-assisted ammunition is 13 km and maximum rate of fire is 6 to 10 rds/min for 3 minutes and sustained rate of fire is 2 to 3 rds/min.

The system fires the same familiy of 120 mm mortar bombs as the standard 120 mm towed mortar including high explosive (with impact/delay fuze or with proximity fuze), smoke (white phosphorous), anti-armour personnel carrier (with prefragmented body), illumination, cargo (with 20 grenades) and practice (black powder).

These have a maximum range of 8,135 m. The rocket-assisted projectile can be fitted with an impact/ delay fuze or a proximity fuze.

About 40 mortar bombs, charges and associated fuzes are carried with the actual number depending on the chassis used.

A semi-automatic loading device driven by a programmable automatic controller is fitted as standard as is a weapon aiming and pointing system developed by Allied Signal. This comprises a north finder (ring laser gyro), chief or section control display and gunners display unit. A manual back-up mode system is fitted for traverse, elevation and loading.

As an option, a modern location and positioning system (GPS and land navigation system) and fire-control system (ballistic computer and automatic data transmission system) can be fitted.

Army Guide - 2R2M/MO-120-RT, Mortar

-----

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Gabriel92 said:


> Maximum range using rocket-assisted ammunition is 13 km and maximum rate of fire is 6 to 10 rds/min for 3 minutes and sustained rate of fire is 2 to 3 rds/min.



Mon ami @Gabriel92 --- Mon Dieu! A range of 13 kms and up to 10 rounds per minute ? This is going to be perfect for overseas activity. This mortar system looks handsome, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Gabriel92 said:


> I was always intrigued about the Kawasak OH-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the mid-1980s the Japan Defence Agency (JDA), began to consider a successor to the OH-6D light helicopters currently in service with the Japanese Ground Self-Defence Force. It was decided to procure an indigenous type for the scout/reconnaissance roles. In 1992 Kawasaki was selected as prime contractor with 60 percent of the programme, the balance being allocated equally between Fuji and Mitsubishi. The three companies established the Observation Helicopter Engineering Team to develop the programme, on which detailed work began in 1992.
> 
> The resulting OH-1, nicknamed Ninja, is a conventional machine that is relatively small and of typical gunship helicopter configuration. Its structure comprises, by weight, 40 per cent carbonfibre-reinforced plastics, and it features a fenestron type tail rotor.
> 
> Each crew member has two LCD colour multi-function displays, and the gunner has a head-up display. The mission avionics include a trainable roof-mounted Kawasaki package (forward of the main rotor) with a Fujitsu thermal imager, NEC colour TV camera and NEC laser rangefinder. Protection is enhanced by the installation of an infra-red jammer on the helicopter's spine to rear of the main gearbox.
> 
> The first of six prototypes made its initial flight on 6 August 1996, and the first of a possible 150 to 200 OH-1s was delivered to the JGSDF on 24 January 2000. A total of 14 OH-1s has been ordered for delivery by 2001. The JDA may revise the OH-1 to meet its AH-X light attack helicopter requirement. This would probably feature MTR-390 or T800 engines, allowing the introduction of a heavier weapons load and revised mission avionics. The projected designation of the AH-X production model is AH-2.
> 
> 
> 
> *Cockpit and avionics*
> The helicopter accommodates two crew in tandem configuration. The front and rear cockpits house a pilot and a weapons officer/observer. Access is provided through upward-opening on the starboard side. The bullet-proof glass on the cockpit provides all-round visibility for the crew. The cockpits are equipped with armour protection and shock-absorbing seats to enhance crew safety.
> 
> "The OH-1 can fly at a maximum speed of 270km/hr."
> The pilot cockpit is equipped with multi-function LCD displays, a head-up display (HUD), dual Hands on Collective and Stick (HOCAS) controls and an auto-pilot system. The roof-mounted electro-optical sensor turret houses a Fujitsu forward looking infrared (FLIR), a colour TV camera, a laser range-finder and target designator.
> 
> *Armament*
> The wing stub assemblies on either side of the fuselage house four hard-points carrying external stores of 132kg. The hard-points can be armed with a wide range of weapons including a combination of missiles, rocket pods, cannon pods and gun pods. The inner pylons can carry external fuel tanks for extended range.
> 
> *Engines and landing gear*
> The OH-1 is powered by two Mitsubishi TS1-M-10 turboshaft engines. Each engine generates a power output of 884shp. The Full Authority Digital Electronics Control (FADEC) system controls the engines.
> 
> The non-retractable landing gear of OH-1 includes two main landing gear units extending from forward fuselage and one unit under tail rotor assembly. Each unit is fitted with a single wheel.
> 
> *Performance*
> The OH-1 can fly at a maximum speed of 270km/hr. It has a cruising speed of 220km/hr. The service ceiling of the helicopter is 16,010ft. The helicopter has a maximum ferry range of 550km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prototype is actually exposed in a museum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its cockpit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 Any videos/more infos ?




Man Pakistan ought to purchase these helis they are ideal for recon in counter terror operations instead of using Mirages for that role or the dusty Cobras.


----------



## frequency

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Life in the Naval Aviation Corp --Ozuki Airbase. *



I thought you guys eat only sushi? That picture make me hungry


----------



## SvenSvensonov

@Nihonjin1051 - two developments.* 

First*, increased Japanese - Philippine defense cooperation:

From January 29-31, Philippine defense secretary Voltaire Gazmin paid a three-day visit to Japan where he led talks with his counterpart Gen. Nakatani to boost the defense relationship between the two countries.

Japan and the Philippines have a long relationship that extends beyond contemporary concerns about China. As I have noted previously, it was in Manila that former Japanese prime minister Takeo Fukuda delivered his famous “Fukuda Doctrine” speech in 1977, which heralded Tokyo’s new approach to Southeast Asia after the relationship had been marred by Japanese occupation during WWII. But while economics has long been a major part of the relationship, under Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and amid growing anxiety about Chinese actions in the East China Sea and South China Sea, both countries have been strengthening their defense ties under a strategic partnership inked in 2011.

The recent visit was another sign that the relationship between the two sides could grow closer still in this dimension. The list of proposed measures in their joint press statement, released on January 30 and seen by_The Diplomat_, is ambitious. Yes, the two sides did brief each other on maritime security issues, which have brought them ever closer over the past few years. But they also signed a memorandum of understanding outlining specific steps to enhance defense cooperation and exchanges between their two defense ministries.

Some of the measures agreed upon include regular dialogues at the ministerial and vice-ministerial level as well as talks and visits by the various armed services, which will help further collaboration. But there was also mention of specific cooperative endeavors both bilaterally and with other partners. Japan would commence a capacity building project for the Armed Forces of the Philippines in the area of humanitarian assistance and disaster relief, while both sides would also explore cooperation in defense equipment and technology. These are initiatives that could go beyond the transfer of ten patrol boats to the Philippines originally announced in 2013, particularly with reports that Manila had handed over a ‘military wish list’ of sorts to Tokyo to assist with its ongoing defense modernization.

More broadly, in a sign of the two countries working in other fora with like-minded partners, the Japan Maritime Self Defense Force will work with the Philippine navy as fellow members of the Western Pacific Naval Symposium to contribute to the development and implementation of the Code for Unplanned Sea Encounters at Sea. There is also indication of both countries being integrated as part of existing partnerships, with mention of working to make its air force part of the “Cope North Guam” exercises – a Japan-U.S.-Australia joint exercise. This would build conceptually on Japan’s previous participation — to varying degrees — in U.S.-Philippine bilateral exercises last year.

Of course, the jury is still out on how much of this will materialize in the coming months. But there is little doubt that both sides are keen on “elevating” their defense relationship, as the joint statement put it, with potentially significant changes for regional security.

Japan, Philippines Boost Defense Ties | The Diplomat

*Second*, it seems Okinawa's anti-US presence governor is being hammered by Tokyo and the LDP:

While the world focuses its attention on the impact the hostage crisis in the Middle East will have on Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s attempts to prepare Japan for a more active security role in the world, nascent trouble is brewing much closer to the home islands. Ever since the anti-base candidate won the gubernatorial race in Okinawa, relations between the Liberal Democratic Party (LDP)-controlled central government and the Ryukyu Islands have been contentious, to put it mildly. The LDP has reacted to the indigenous anti-base movement by slashing special funding for Okinawa, snubbing the newly elected governor during his trips to Tokyo, and proceeding with the relocation plans despite popular protests.

Takashi Onaga was elected governor of Okinawa on November 16, toppling the LDP-backed incumbent, Hirokazu Nakaima. Nakaima had supported Tokyo’s agreement with the U.S. to relocate the U.S. Marine Corps Air Station Futenma in Ginowan to the Henoko district of the city of Nago. Meanwhile, Onaga ran on an anti-base platform: he and his supporters believe that the burden of maintaining U.S. forces should be distributed more evenly throughout Japan. His victory, as well as the victory of all four candidates who opposed the relocation plan in the December 14 Lower House snap election, sends a loud and clear signal that Okinawans oppose the central government’s plan for their prefecture.

The LDP has used its structural advantage as the ruling party in the central government to respond swiftly and punitively. The special budget for Okinawa promotion has been slashed. In 2013, Abe’s government had earmarked 350.2 billion yen (about $2.9 billion) in its budget for the promotion of Okinawa in fiscal year 2014. This was even greater than the amount the office in charge of Okinawa promotion had requested. The government even went as far as to promise more than 300 billion yen every year until fiscal 2021. While this pledge has been upheld, the decrease to 334 billion yen in grants for fiscal 2015 – less than the 379.4 billion yen requested by the responsible Cabinet Office – is a telltale sign of LDP displeasure.

It is the first time in five years that subsidies for Okinawa have been reduced. These special subsidies, applied only to Okinawa, had been steadily increasing since 2010 (when Okinawa received 229.8 billion yen) in order to ameliorate local anger toward the U.S. military presence. Now Tokyo appears to have given up on buying off the Okinawans. The government’s shifting priority can be clearly seen in its decision to more than double the amount of money set aside in fiscal year 2015 for the Futenma relocation plan.

Onaga has also been snubbed on multiple occasions while trying to make overtures to the central government to discuss the base issue, as well as other issues important to the prefecture. When Onaga made a courtesy call to Tokyo in December, he was unable to meet most of the officials he requested meetings with, and could only meet with Shunichi Yamaguchi, the state minster in charge of Okinawa promotion. During his trip to Tokyo from January 6 to 8, he was not welcomed to the meeting to discuss the government’s budget for fiscal year 2015, and his request for a meeting with the agriculture minister Koya Nishikawa to discuss the central government’s grant for sugar cane was ignored. The only meeting he was able to attend was the National Governors’ Association meeting. Onaga went to Tokyo again on January 14 specifically to discuss the base issue, but was denied a meeting with Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshihide Suga. Onaga met with Deputy Chief Cabinet Secretary Kazuhiro Sugita instead.

Numerous LDP officials have made blatant remarks about refusing to meet Onaga because of his position on the base issue. One way that the LDP may try to alienate him even further is by requiring him to coordinate meeting requests through the LDP’s prefectural office. This in stark contrast to former Governor Nakaima, who coordinated talks directly with the government officials.

On the ground in Okinawa, protesters clashed with authorities on January 14 over the transfer of heavy machinery to the U.S. Marine Corps’ Camp Schwab, and again on January 15 as installation work began for a floating pier necessary for a drilling survey. The Japanese Coast Guard forcibly removed 19 protesters in kayaks from the water, while riot police clashed with more conventional opponents. In Tokyo, protesters encircled the Diet on January 25 until police removed them. Organizers of the protest, including pacifist groups, report that7,000 people participated.

A day later, Onaga pledged to convene a panel of experts to examine Nakaima’s approval for the landfill project in December 2013, and stated, “If the panel judges that the authorization has flaws, then I’d respect that conclusion as much as possible.” He continued, “Even if there are no flaws, my policy of not allowing a new base to be built in the Henoko district won’t change and I’d like to think about what to do.” On the same day, Okinawan Vice Governor Mitsuo Ageda visited the Defense Ministry’s Okinawa Defense Bureau in Kadena to meet with Director-General Kazunori Inoue and formally request the relocation work be temporarily suspended.

Yet preparations toward relocation continued unabated the very next day. Abe reiterated the government’s position on January 27: “The most important thing is to definitely avoid perpetuating the Futenma base, which is situated in the middle of an urban area. We will steadily carry out the relocation work while obtaining understanding from residents and ensuring safety.”

No one doubts that it is a good idea for Okinawan residents to close the base at Ginowan. But Abe’s promise to “[obtain] understanding from residents” sounds hollow when Abe and his party refuse to even meet with the people’s democratically and legitimately elected governor. The people had several opportunities to make a choice – with the November gubernatorial election and the December snap election – and the five-to-zero score for anti-base candidates leaves no ambiguity about what the people want. States do sometimes require sacrifices by their people in their pursuit of security; however, shutting down debate by refusing to even meet with the representative of dissenting opinions is not the way a democracy should comport itself.

Going forward, stay tuned to the outcome of Onaga’s special panel and other tactics Onaga might try, such as forestalling or at least suspending construction on the grounds of environmental concerns.

Tokyo Snubs Okinawa’s New Anti-Base Governor | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> @Nihonjin1051 - two developments.*
> 
> First*, increased Japanese - Philippine defense cooperation:
> 
> From January 29-31, Philippine defense secretary Voltaire Gazmin paid a three-day visit to Japan where he led talks with his counterpart Gen. Nakatani to boost the defense relationship between the two countries.
> 
> Japan and the Philippines have a long relationship that extends beyond contemporary concerns about China. As I have noted previously, it was in Manila that former Japanese prime minister Takeo Fukuda delivered his famous “Fukuda Doctrine” speech in 1977, which heralded Tokyo’s new approach to Southeast Asia after the relationship had been marred by Japanese occupation during WWII. But while economics has long been a major part of the relationship, under Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe and amid growing anxiety about Chinese actions in the East China Sea and South China Sea, both countries have been strengthening their defense ties under a strategic partnership inked in 2011.
> 
> The recent visit was another sign that the relationship between the two sides could grow closer still in this dimension. The list of proposed measures in their joint press statement, released on January 30 and seen by_The Diplomat_, is ambitious. Yes, the two sides did brief each other on maritime security issues, which have brought them ever closer over the past few years. But they also signed a memorandum of understanding outlining specific steps to enhance defense cooperation and exchanges between their two defense ministries.
> 
> Some of the measures agreed upon include regular dialogues at the ministerial and vice-ministerial level as well as talks and visits by the various armed services, which will help further collaboration. But there was also mention of specific cooperative endeavors both bilaterally and with other partners. Japan would commence a capacity building project for the Armed Forces of the Philippines in the area of humanitarian assistance and disaster relief, while both sides would also explore cooperation in defense equipment and technology. These are initiatives that could go beyond the transfer of ten patrol boats to the Philippines originally announced in 2013, particularly with reports that Manila had handed over a ‘military wish list’ of sorts to Tokyo to assist with its ongoing defense modernization.
> 
> More broadly, in a sign of the two countries working in other fora with like-minded partners, the Japan Maritime Self Defense Force will work with the Philippine navy as fellow members of the Western Pacific Naval Symposium to contribute to the development and implementation of the Code for Unplanned Sea Encounters at Sea. There is also indication of both countries being integrated as part of existing partnerships, with mention of working to make its air force part of the “Cope North Guam” exercises – a Japan-U.S.-Australia joint exercise. This would build conceptually on Japan’s previous participation — to varying degrees — in U.S.-Philippine bilateral exercises last year.
> 
> Of course, the jury is still out on how much of this will materialize in the coming months. But there is little doubt that both sides are keen on “elevating” their defense relationship, as the joint statement put it, with potentially significant changes for regional security.
> 
> Japan, Philippines Boost Defense Ties | The Diplomat
> 
> *Second*, it seems Okinawa's anti-US presence governor is being hammered by Tokyo and the LDP:
> 
> While the world focuses its attention on the impact the hostage crisis in the Middle East will have on Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s attempts to prepare Japan for a more active security role in the world, nascent trouble is brewing much closer to the home islands. Ever since the anti-base candidate won the gubernatorial race in Okinawa, relations between the Liberal Democratic Party (LDP)-controlled central government and the Ryukyu Islands have been contentious, to put it mildly. The LDP has reacted to the indigenous anti-base movement by slashing special funding for Okinawa, snubbing the newly elected governor during his trips to Tokyo, and proceeding with the relocation plans despite popular protests.
> 
> Takashi Onaga was elected governor of Okinawa on November 16, toppling the LDP-backed incumbent, Hirokazu Nakaima. Nakaima had supported Tokyo’s agreement with the U.S. to relocate the U.S. Marine Corps Air Station Futenma in Ginowan to the Henoko district of the city of Nago. Meanwhile, Onaga ran on an anti-base platform: he and his supporters believe that the burden of maintaining U.S. forces should be distributed more evenly throughout Japan. His victory, as well as the victory of all four candidates who opposed the relocation plan in the December 14 Lower House snap election, sends a loud and clear signal that Okinawans oppose the central government’s plan for their prefecture.
> 
> The LDP has used its structural advantage as the ruling party in the central government to respond swiftly and punitively. The special budget for Okinawa promotion has been slashed. In 2013, Abe’s government had earmarked 350.2 billion yen (about $2.9 billion) in its budget for the promotion of Okinawa in fiscal year 2014. This was even greater than the amount the office in charge of Okinawa promotion had requested. The government even went as far as to promise more than 300 billion yen every year until fiscal 2021. While this pledge has been upheld, the decrease to 334 billion yen in grants for fiscal 2015 – less than the 379.4 billion yen requested by the responsible Cabinet Office – is a telltale sign of LDP displeasure.
> 
> It is the first time in five years that subsidies for Okinawa have been reduced. These special subsidies, applied only to Okinawa, had been steadily increasing since 2010 (when Okinawa received 229.8 billion yen) in order to ameliorate local anger toward the U.S. military presence. Now Tokyo appears to have given up on buying off the Okinawans. The government’s shifting priority can be clearly seen in its decision to more than double the amount of money set aside in fiscal year 2015 for the Futenma relocation plan.
> 
> Onaga has also been snubbed on multiple occasions while trying to make overtures to the central government to discuss the base issue, as well as other issues important to the prefecture. When Onaga made a courtesy call to Tokyo in December, he was unable to meet most of the officials he requested meetings with, and could only meet with Shunichi Yamaguchi, the state minster in charge of Okinawa promotion. During his trip to Tokyo from January 6 to 8, he was not welcomed to the meeting to discuss the government’s budget for fiscal year 2015, and his request for a meeting with the agriculture minister Koya Nishikawa to discuss the central government’s grant for sugar cane was ignored. The only meeting he was able to attend was the National Governors’ Association meeting. Onaga went to Tokyo again on January 14 specifically to discuss the base issue, but was denied a meeting with Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshihide Suga. Onaga met with Deputy Chief Cabinet Secretary Kazuhiro Sugita instead.
> 
> Numerous LDP officials have made blatant remarks about refusing to meet Onaga because of his position on the base issue. One way that the LDP may try to alienate him even further is by requiring him to coordinate meeting requests through the LDP’s prefectural office. This in stark contrast to former Governor Nakaima, who coordinated talks directly with the government officials.
> 
> On the ground in Okinawa, protesters clashed with authorities on January 14 over the transfer of heavy machinery to the U.S. Marine Corps’ Camp Schwab, and again on January 15 as installation work began for a floating pier necessary for a drilling survey. The Japanese Coast Guard forcibly removed 19 protesters in kayaks from the water, while riot police clashed with more conventional opponents. In Tokyo, protesters encircled the Diet on January 25 until police removed them. Organizers of the protest, including pacifist groups, report that7,000 people participated.
> 
> A day later, Onaga pledged to convene a panel of experts to examine Nakaima’s approval for the landfill project in December 2013, and stated, “If the panel judges that the authorization has flaws, then I’d respect that conclusion as much as possible.” He continued, “Even if there are no flaws, my policy of not allowing a new base to be built in the Henoko district won’t change and I’d like to think about what to do.” On the same day, Okinawan Vice Governor Mitsuo Ageda visited the Defense Ministry’s Okinawa Defense Bureau in Kadena to meet with Director-General Kazunori Inoue and formally request the relocation work be temporarily suspended.
> 
> Yet preparations toward relocation continued unabated the very next day. Abe reiterated the government’s position on January 27: “The most important thing is to definitely avoid perpetuating the Futenma base, which is situated in the middle of an urban area. We will steadily carry out the relocation work while obtaining understanding from residents and ensuring safety.”
> 
> No one doubts that it is a good idea for Okinawan residents to close the base at Ginowan. But Abe’s promise to “[obtain] understanding from residents” sounds hollow when Abe and his party refuse to even meet with the people’s democratically and legitimately elected governor. The people had several opportunities to make a choice – with the November gubernatorial election and the December snap election – and the five-to-zero score for anti-base candidates leaves no ambiguity about what the people want. States do sometimes require sacrifices by their people in their pursuit of security; however, shutting down debate by refusing to even meet with the representative of dissenting opinions is not the way a democracy should comport itself.
> 
> Going forward, stay tuned to the outcome of Onaga’s special panel and other tactics Onaga might try, such as forestalling or at least suspending construction on the grounds of environmental concerns.
> 
> Tokyo Snubs Okinawa’s New Anti-Base Governor | The Diplomat



@SvenSvensonov 


In regards to the issue of Okinawa and the developing defense cooperation in Southeast Asia, notably the ones with Indonesia and the Philippines , Japan has a fraternal link to these countries. One character explains this -- 
悌-- and in light of this Fraternal relationship , Japan will expand on the already prominent cultural, economic and political cooperation -- to that of defense and strategic relationship. 

Philippines and Indonesia -- are both part of the Malay Archipelago and due to the nature of their maritime domain -- present an opportunity for Japan to engage with them through greater naval cooperation and exercises. And I see this as a great step in stabilizing the Western Pacific and Asia.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Japan Plans To Acquire Global Hawks, Adding to Asia's Fleet*
> 
> 
> Japan Plans To Acquire Global Hawks, Adding to Asia's Fleet | Defense: Aviation International News



You really have to post a pic of somebody standing next to it to get the full *WTF* effect!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> Yes, the two sides did brief each other on maritime security issues, which have brought them ever closer over the past few years. But they also signed a memorandum of understanding outlining specific steps to enhance defense cooperation and exchanges between their two defense ministries.



This is only natural. I should note that the Philippines is important for Japan because there are over 120,000 Japanese nationals living in the Philippines, and an additional 12,000 working in the Philippines. There are over 1,300 Japanese businesses and projects in Philippines, making the Philippines the largest Japanese base in ASEAN. After the Philippines is Indonesia , and third is Thailand. So, what does this mean? It means that it is only natural for us to develop greater defense ties with the Philippines -- considering the significant Japanese footprint in the Philippine Economy.


----------



## initial_d

I h


Nihonjin1051 said:


> @SvenSvensonov
> 
> 
> In regards to the issue of Okinawa and the developing defense cooperation in Southeast Asia, notably the ones with Indonesia and the Philippines , Japan has a fraternal link to these countries. One character explains this --
> 悌-- and in light of this Fraternal relationship , Japan will expand on the already prominent cultural, economic and political cooperation -- to that of defense and strategic relationship.
> 
> Philippines and Indonesia -- are both part of the Malay Archipelago and due to the nature of their maritime domain -- present an opportunity for Japan to engage with them through greater naval cooperation and exercises. And I see this as a great step in stabilizing the Western Pacific and Asia.


I hope japan could sell its soryu class sub to indonesia.....


----------



## Aepsilons

Peter C said:


> You really have to post a pic of somebody standing next to it to get the full *WTF* effect!
> View attachment 189887



She's a beauty, definitely. Can't wait to see these babies flying the Rising Sun... 



initial_d said:


> I h
> 
> I hope japan could sell its soryu class sub to indonesia.....



You're the second Indonesian member to say that ! First was Ms. @madokafc ! haha !


----------



## initial_d

Nihonjin1051 said:


> She's a beauty, definitely. Can't wait to see these babies flying the Rising Sun...
> 
> 
> 
> You're the second Indonesian member to say that ! First was Ms. @madokafc ! haha ![





Nihonjin1051 said:


> She's a beauty, definitely. Can't wait to see these babies flying the Rising Sun...
> 
> 
> 
> You're the second Indonesian member to say that ! First was Ms. @madokafc ! haha !


Not just the soryu, we are interested in japanese radar too, its good that our two nation could cooperate more in military and defense, hopely japan could invest more in economic in indonesia rather than in china (we both know that china is a threat to our nation security)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

initial_d said:


> Not just the soryu, we are interested in japanese radar too, its good that our two nation could cooperate more in military and defense, hopely japan could invest more in economic in indonesia rather than in china (we both know that china is a threat to our nation security)



I thought you guys were more worried about Australia? (Seems a bit of a misplaced worry to me. BTW Indonesia is #1 on theirs...and Japan is way down the list..even below Israel lol)


----------



## initial_d

Peter C said:


> I thought you guys were more worried about Australia? (Seems a bit of a misplaced worry to me)


We were not worry or fear of australia, australia doesnt have the capability to attack my country, but the chinese have.....that worry me, especialty that china has claimed most of south china sea


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

initial_d said:


> We were not worry or fear of australia, australia doesnt have the capability to attack my country, but the chinese have.....that worry me, especialty that china has claimed most of south china sea



Well I wont argue with that. Expect the Chinese Navy to be cruising the Flores Sea in the future.


----------



## initial_d

Its n


Peter C said:


> Well I wont argue with that. Expect the Chinese Navy to be cruising the Flores Sea in the future.


 its not gonna happen, if the chinese insist going south, we will choke their economy with closing malaca strait and sunda strait, we will expect short and decisive war, and with indonesian military modernisation we might have the chance, especially most south east asia nation will unite againts china, china will think twice doing so, drawing U.S into the game will also make them restrained, for now china only dare bullying weak nation like the phillipine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

initial_d said:


> Its n
> its not gonna happen, if the chinese insist going south, we will choke their economy with closing malaca strait and sunda strait, we will expect short and decisive war, and with indonesian military modernisation we might have the chance, especially most south east asia nation will unite againts china, china will think twice doing so, drawing U.S into the game will also make them restrained, for now china only dare bullying weak nation like the phillipine.



They wouldn't be stupid enough to dare engage Indonesia as that would unite the already contentious ASEAN membership against a common foe. Secondarily, it would bring in international resolve. At this critical juncture -- they (Chinese) focusing on balancing their economic growth -- cannot afford a war. And one lesson they see -- in regards to the punishment Russia is experiencing right now through these international sanctions -- is that It cannot afford to go against the international order and expect no repercussions.


----------



## initial_d

That m


SvenSvensonov said:


> If you close any major strait, even if you are our friend, the US will reopen it... with force if needed. The USN protects freedom of navigation and anyone threatening that will be dealt with. Iran learned this the hard way during the Tanker War, when it was laying mines in the Strait of Hormuz. Indonesia will not close the Malaca or Sunda Strait without provoking a US response.
> 
> I know that this may be hard to realize, especially as our nations are friendly, but you need to understand that the US will do what it needs to - to whoever it needs to, to keep major straits and waterways open to all traffic.
> 
> We, and I speak as a former member of the USN, take our responsibility to keeping waterways open to all traffic very, very seriously.


 that might be true, but if the chinese really are going south, i thing country like united stated will join forces with us againts it, that will be our card too , the US not gonna let its allied (singapore, malaysia, phillipine, australia and new zealand) threaten....


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> If you close any major strait, even if you are our friend, the US will reopen it... with force if needed. The USN protects freedom of navigation and anyone threatening that will be dealt with. Iran learned this the hard way during the Tanker War, when it was laying mines in the Strait of Hormuz. Indonesia will not close the Malaca or Sunda Strait without provoking a US response.
> 
> I know that this may be hard to realize, especially as our nations are friendly, but you need to understand that the US will do what it needs to - to whoever it needs to, to keep major straits and waterways open to all traffic.
> 
> We, and I speak as a former member of the USN, take our responsibility to keeping waterways open to all traffic very, very seriously.



Freedom of navigation is important, definitely, and I don't think our Chinese colleagues would try anything that would result in international or wider regional response. I don't think the possibility of an Indonesian-Chinese confrontation is high, as it stands currently. The Indonesians have full air-sea command of the Natuna Islands, and let's be pragmatic -- the Chinese occupy but minor and minimal number of islands in the SCS. The majority of these islands and shoals are actually occupied by the Vietnamese, Philippines and Malaysians. 

The Chinese claim does not change this administrative reality. And as it stands, I doubt the Chines would engage in war -- else suffer the same consequence that has affected Russia's interference in the Crimea.


----------



## initial_d

Nihonjin1051 said:


> They wouldn't be stupid enough to dare engage Indonesia as that would unite the already contentious ASEAN membership against a common foe. Secondarily, it would bring in international resolve. At this critical juncture -- they (Chinese) focusing on balancing their economic growth -- cannot afford a war. And one lesson they see -- in regards to the punishment Russia is experiencing right now through these international sanctions -- is that It cannot afford to go against the international order and expect no repercussions.


 i hope what you said is true, but who knows what the china think, with their huge economy and strong millitary, they could escape doing it, thats why defense and millitary ties between indonesia (and south east asia nation) and japan should be nurture


----------



## SvenSvensonov

initial_d said:


> i hope what you said is true, but who knows what the china think, with their huge economy and strong millitary, they could escape doing it, thats why defense and millitary ties between indonesia (and south east asia nation) and japan should be nurture



And I don't disagree, I consider increased ties to be of paramount importance. Not only does it help maintain peace in the region, but it lessens the need for the US to stick around. I don't fully trust the Chinese either, nor do our politicians or military leaders (or those in the SCS or China's sphere of influence), they've done one thing and said another to many times before and we simply don't trust them. That's why you need to build you military up, to counteract any threat and promote peace through mutually assured destruction (that doesn't need to be nuclear deterrence, just enough firepower to ensure your enemy is hit equally hard). We are promoting military-to-military ties with China to lessen our risk, Indonesia needs to pursue its own path and if that is deterrence, so be it. We wont stand in your way if you don't stand in ours.

@Armstrong - mind yourself. Japan already knows the consequences, everyone does, and If they become belligerent and start screwing with Freedom of Navigation, something they too hold as very important to their interests especially as an island nation that is dependent on sea travel and trade, we will respond. Japan already knows this.

During the Cold War we even demonstrated to the Soviets that Freedom of Navigation is something we will uphold through any means necessary. If we were willing to mess with them, you can be sure Japan will face the same treatment.

Back In The Cold War The US Wasn't Above A Little Provocation Itself - read the article, it will give you a clear indication of how serious the US takes its responsibilities.







What horrible fate are you wishing upon the poor people of Japan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## initial_d

SvenSvensonov said:


> Does the US have a mutual defense pact with any of the mentioned nations? If not, don't count on our military support. The Philippine learned this, so too did Ukraine. If we, or our partners tied to by a mutual defense pact, are not threatened, we may not jump into action. Don't over-estimate your importance to our nation. We might like you, but not enough to risk a full-scale conflict with China. Unless Japan or South Korea are attacked, or we are, we are unlikely to directly engage Chinese military assets.
> 
> Keep building your own military so you don't have to find out whether or not we will come to your rescue. Your own strength is the only hedge you can count on in a time of crisis and I, and the US military, fully support Indonesia and all other ASEAN nations building up their military assets... so long as they don't turn them on each other.[/QUOTE the U.S has military treaty with australia, singapore and new zealand. Australia had military treaty with malaysia, brunei, singapore and the brits, so in going south, the chinese is not gonna fight with south asian nation alone, but also with united state and the brits


----------



## Armstrong

SvenSvensonov said:


> @Armstrong - mind yourself. Japan already knows the consequences, everyone does, and If they become belligerence and start screwing with Freedom of Navigation, something they too hold as very important to their interests especially as an island nation that is dependent on sea travel and trade, we will response. Japan already knows this.
> 
> What horrible fate are you wishing upon the poor people of Japan?



@Nihonjin1051 I guess that our Brother here would fight us !  

*_Armstrong takes one despondent look at the computer screen and looks away as a lone tear skirts its way down his cheek and in his heart of hearts he asks himself where did it all go wrong. All the while sad funeral music plays in the background as Armstrong shuts down the laptop and stares into nothingness as he wonders what happened to the brotherhood between the three musketeers of PDF_*

@SvenSvensonov - Mate did I say something to offend you ? I apologize if I did for it was not my intention. I just got carried away while cracking jokes - Apologies !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

initial_d said:


> i hope what you said is true, but who knows what the china think, with their huge economy and strong millitary, they could escape doing it, thats why defense and millitary ties between indonesia (and south east asia nation) and japan should be nurture



What is vital, my friend, is the maintenance of the Freedom of Navigation throughout the vital choke point of the Malaccas Strait. Through this strait --- vital goods and resources traverse -- and any power that will try to impose a blockade in this will affect the global economy, and thus global stability. Any conflict in this region will result in an immediate international response. 

As it stands, I see growing relationship between Japan and Indonesia (both large archipelagos, both democracies, both imbedded and linked through common goals) as a way to ensure stability. Japan, as a strategic partner of both the United States and Australia -- may serve as the conduit through which Indonesian rapport can develop between the United States and Australia. Japan - Philippines - Indonesia - Australia all are vital players in the stability of the greater Western Pacific and Oceania. The more integrated we are -- the more we develop mechanisms in defense and political coordination -- the more stable our neighborhood is. The less chance of having unnecessary military exigency.


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> And I don't disagree, I consider increased ties to be of paramount importance. Not only does it help maintain peace in the region, but it lessens the need for the US to stick around. I don't fully trust the Chinese either, nor do our politicians or military leaders (or those in the SCS or China's sphere of influence), they done one thing as said another to many times before and we simply don't trust them. That's why you need to build you military up, to counteract any threat and promote peace through mutually assured destruction (that doesn't need to be nuclear deterrence, just enough firepower to ensure your enemy is hit equally hard). We are promoting military-to-military ties with China to lessen our risk, Indonesia needs to pursue its own path and if that is deterrence, so be it. We wont stand in your way if you don't stand in ours.
> 
> @Armstrong - mind yourself. Japan already knows the consequences, everyone does, and If they become belligerent and start screwing with Freedom of Navigation, something they too hold as very important to their interests especially as an island nation that is dependent on sea travel and trade, we will respond. Japan already knows this.
> 
> During the Cold War we even demonstrated to the Soviets that Freedom of Navigation is something we will uphold through any means necessary. If we were willing to mess with them, you can be sure Japan will face the same treatment.
> 
> Back In The Cold War The US Wasn't Above A Little Provocation Itself - read the article, it will give you a clear indication of how serious the US takes its responsibilities.
> 
> View attachment 189891
> 
> 
> What horrible fate are you wishing upon the poor people of Japan?




You can trust that Japan and the JMSDF ever protects Freedom of Navigation and we do not tolerate any forces who would threaten the free flow of goods throughout strategic points. As for our buddy @Armstrong --- he probably had too much spicy chicken tikka masala today. Come, let's all drink some tea.



Armstrong said:


> @Nihonjin1051 I guess that our Brother here would fight us !
> 
> *_Armstrong takes one despondent look at the computer screen and looks away as a lone tear skirts its way down his cheek and in his heart of hearts he asks himself where did it all go wrong. All the while sad funeral music plays in the background as Armstrong shuts down the laptop and stares into nothingness as he wonders what happened to the brotherhood between the three musketeers of PDF_*
> 
> @SvenSvensonov - Mate did I say something to offend you ? I apologize if I did for it was not my intention. I just got carried away while cracking jokes - Apologies !




LOL! Hahahaha, you're so sensitive bhai! 

hahaha lighten up, Svenny boy was just doing his Svergie Viking STRONK impression ! Hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Peter C said:


> I thought you guys were more worried about Australia? (Seems a bit of a misplaced worry to me. BTW Indonesia is #1 on theirs...and Japan is way down the list..even below Israel lol)



haha we had contingency plans against them 

no biggie, but still they are considered threat for Indonesia in our white defense paper book although our immediate yet unpredictable neighbor Malaysia still seat at the top of number one external threat. China is not a much problems right now (but still they posses the capability to made much problems for us in near future and we are very wary about them), even bellow our Australian friends. We much prefer to conduct strategic relationship with Singapore and South Korean as they were more neutral in nature to us, although lately Australia trying to woo us. 

For United States, not much i can said only them who can subdue and conquering Indonesian archipelago as a whole with their conventional weapons. But i hope Indonesia and US of A can achieve much higher and deeper level of bilateral relationship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Nihonjin1051 said:


> You can trust that Japan and the JMSDF ever protects Freedom of Navigation and we do not tolerate any forces who would threaten the free flow of goods throughout strategic points. As for our buddy @Armstrong --- he probably had too much spicy chicken tikka masala today. Come, let's all drink some tea.



Not Tikka masala per se.....more like 4 chicken burgers and 6 nuggets ! 

Besides I don't even know what this 'Freedom of Navigation' thing is because I was under the impression that barring something called international waters each nation has its own maritime borders where they can either allow or refuse others to pass through - Suez Canal, Panama Canal etc. came to mind. So in essence I was just trolling *You* and @SvenSvensonov !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armstrong said:


> @Nihonjin1051 I guess that our Brother here would fight us !
> 
> *_Armstrong takes one despondent look at the computer screen and looks away as a lone tear skirts its way down his cheek and in his heart of hearts he asks himself where did it all go wrong. All the while sad funeral music plays in the background as Armstrong shuts down the laptop and stares into nothingness as he wonders what happened to the brotherhood between the three musketeers of PDF_*
> 
> @SvenSvensonov - Mate did I say something to offend you ? I apologize if I did for it was not my intention. I just got carried away while cracking jokes - Apologies !


Damn bro you are more sensitive than my girl......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

madokafc said:


> haha we had contingency plans against them
> 
> no biggie, but still they are considered threat for Indonesia in our white defense paper book although our immediate yet unpredictable neighbor Malaysia still seat at the top of number one external threat. China is not a much problems right now (but still they posses the capability to made much problems for us in near future and we are very wary about them), even bellow our Australian friends. We much prefer to conduct strategic relationship with Singapore and South Korean as they were more neutral in nature to us, although lately Australia trying to woo us.
> 
> For United States, not much i can said only them who can subdue and conquering Indonesian archipelago as a whole with their conventional weapons. But i hope Indonesia and US of A can achieve much higher and deeper level of bilateral relationship.




It is not an 'IF', but more of a 'WHEN'. Indonesia and the United States will become active , integrated players in this century. Indonesia, as the largest Muslim-dominant democracy (and a thriving representative democracy at that), a large industrial base (and growing), a very large population (already at 256 million --- and growing) will become a major regional power in the Indo-Pacific region. Indonesia , by her nature and her history , is a responsible power , irrespective of the growing pains she had to endure immediately post-independence. 

Again, I reiterate, it is not a question of 'IF', but 'WHEN' -- in regards to cooperation in all fields with the United States. The mere fact that Japan and Indonesia have already signed a defense cooperation agreement , is testament to this evolving political praxis.


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Damn bro you are more sensitive than my girl......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Armstrong said:


> Not Tikka masala per se.....more like 4 chicken burgers and 6 nuggets !
> 
> Besides I don't even know what this 'Freedom of Navigation' thing is because I was under the impression that barring something called international waters each nation has its own maritime borders where they can either allow or refuse others to pass through - Suez Canal, Panama Canal etc. came to mind. So in essence I was just trolling *You* and @SvenSvensonov !



The Panama Canal and Suez Canal are open to traffic, even during war time, to all nations, even if the warring parties sit on either side of either canal. As for territorial waters, those aren't included in Freedom of Navigation, that concept refers to international waters, straits and choke-points only. No one can come into our territorial waters without a friendly frisking by our coast guard.

Here's some reference material on the subject:

Handbook of International Law - Anthony Aust - Google Books



Nihonjin1051 said:


> hahaha lighten up, Svenny boy was just doing his Svergie Viking STRONK impression ! Hahaha.
> 
> View attachment 189893



I'm more like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Damn bro you are more sensitive than my girl......



Its okay, that's why @Armstrong has a special place in our hearts. He's our @Armstrong . 



Armstrong said:


> So in essence I was just trolling *You* and @SvenSvensonov !



Ha Ha Ha, so when we gonna have our wrestling match? Its gonna be a Swedish, Japanese, Pakistani Summo match. 

Its on like Donkey Kong ! hahahaha (o gawd, did i really say that?)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Its okay, that's why @Armstrong has a special place in our hearts. He's our @Armstrong .
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha, so when we gonna have our wrestling match? Its gonna be a Swedish, Japanese, Pakistani Summo match.
> 
> Its on like Donkey Kong ! hahahaha (o gawd, did i really say that?)



Oh crap... I'm dead!!! My skinny vegetarian butt against you two? Better start working on a beer gut, don't think I'll be out-of-shape enough for a wrestling match otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> Oh crap... I'm dead!!! My skinny vegetarian butt against you two? Better start working on a beer gut, don't think I'll be out-of-shape enough for a wrestling match otherwise.




Bwahahaha, how about we double team @Armstrong !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*A New Era of Japan - Philippines Cooperation *







Japanese Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera, left, and his Philippine counterpart Voltaire Gazmin.

@Ayan81 , @Zero_wing , @Cossack25A1 !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cossack25A1

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *A New Era of Japan - Philippines Cooperation *
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 189904
> Japanese Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera, left, and his Philippine counterpart Voltaire Gazmin.
> 
> @Ayan81 , @Zero_wing , @Cossack25A1 !



I hope that Japan would help us in developing our own turboprop and jet-powered aricraft, relying less on buying any aircraft outside the PH. Also another one is the joint-development in making ships - we can create vessels but not fire-control systems and lastly ground assets such as vehicle...

dang, my reply here reminds me of the essay I answered recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Cossack25A1 said:


> I hope that Japan would help us in developing our own turboprop and jet-powered aricraft, relying less on buying any aircraft outside the PH. Also another one is the joint-development in making ships - we can create vessels but not fire-control systems and lastly ground assets such as vehicle...
> 
> dang, my reply here reminds me of the essay I answered recently.



I raise my hopes to seeing future Military and Industrial R&D cooperation with the Philippines, amigo ! 

To more cooperation ! To Japan and the Philippines !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## frequency

SvenSvensonov said:


> The Panama Canal and Suez Canal are open to traffic, even during war time, to all nations, even if the warring parties sit on either side of either canal. As for territorial waters, those aren't included in Freedom of Navigation, that concept refers to international waters, straits and choke-points only. No one can come into our territorial waters without a friendly frisking by our coast guard.
> 
> Here's some reference material on the subject:
> 
> Handbook of International Law - Anthony Aust - Google Books
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more like this:
> 
> View attachment 189897



that's a typical lanky person. Kinda like nin.


----------



## Aepsilons

JGSDF soldiers pose during a break in military exercise:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## frequency

Nihonjin1051 said:


> JGSDF soldiers pose during a break in military exercise:
> 
> View attachment 190068



21st century modern Samurai.


----------



## Aepsilons

frequency said:


> 21st century modern Samurai.



Most likely they belong to the Japanese Western Army's 15th Brigade , which is having some of their units deployed to our Military Base in Djibouti, Africa.


----------



## Gabriel92

Japanese soldiers in Samara,Iraq. (Sorry,they aren't in HD  )
























Nihonjin1051 said:


> JGSDF soldiers pose during a break in military exercise:
> 
> View attachment 190068


But in reality....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Gabriel92 said:


>




Sugoiiii! hahahaha !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Mon ami @Gabriel92 --- Mon Dieu! A range of 13 kms and up to 10 rounds per minute ? This is going to be perfect for overseas activity. This mortar system looks handsome, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Want to show a picture of the Hall at the Naval School in Etajima.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dropkix

Tshering22 said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> to get rid of scum like Al Qaeda, Taliban and ISIS, All Asian civilizations stand united together
> 
> This.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*JS Teruzuki(DD-116） and HMS Daring(D32) in Harumi Pier, Tokyo Port*

**

Japan Air Self Defense Force (JASDF) -- Special Forces Units --- charged in the protection of all JASDF military bases. 

Notice their camo pattern:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dropkix

Nihonjin1051 said:


> View attachment 192506
> 
> *JS Teruzuki(DD-116） and HMS Daring(D32) in Harumi Pier, Tokyo Port*
> 
> **
> 
> Japan Air Self Defense Force (JASDF) -- Special Forces Units --- charged in the protection of all JASDF military bases.
> 
> Notice their camo pattern:
> 
> View attachment 192507
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192508



Planning for next year's snow sculptures begins on the HMS teriyaki at harumaki pier!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Japan Ground Self Defense Force -- Western Army --












*Marines and Japanese soldiers participate in amphibious assault vehicle training during Iron Fist 2015



*

*










Members of the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force participate in amphibious assault vehicle training aboard Marine Corps Base Camp Pendleton, Calif., Feb. 5, 2015, during Exercise Iron Fist. Exercise Iron Fist is an annual bilateral training exercise between U.S. and Japanese military forces that builds their combined ability to conduct amphibious and land-based contingency operations.（Photo by Lance Cpl. Danielle Rodrigues）

Marines and Japanese soldiers participate in mortar training during Iron Fist 2015




























Members of the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force conduct mortar fire training aboard Marine Corps Base Camp Pendleton, Calif., Feb. 6, 2015, during Exercise Iron Fist. Exercise Iron Fist is an annual bilateral training exercise between U.S. and Japanese military forces that builds their combined ability to conduct amphibious and land-based contingency operations.（Photo by Lance Cpl. Danielle Rodrigues）*


----------



## neolithic

Over 1,000 Japanese firms are involved in the production of tanks, ships and warplanes, and between 70 and 80 percent of these are small and medium-size enterprises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Lt. Gen. Yoshinari Marumo, Western Air Self- Defense Force commander, greets deployed Airmen from the 2nd Bomb Wing, Barksdale Air Force Base, LA, on the airfield during a tour of the base Feb. 19, 2015, at Andersen AFB, Guam. The Japan Air Self-Defense Force has eight Mitsubishi F-2s, six F-15 eagles, two E-2 Hawkeyes, 1 U-125, 2 Boeing KC-767s and one C-130 Hercules, deployed here in support of Cope North 2015, a multilateral training exercise which is a long-standing, multinational event designed to increase interoperability and improve combat readiness and develop a synergistic disaster response capability between the countries involved. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Cierra Presentado/Released)











There are approximately 2,000 military members participating in CN15 this year from the United States, Australia, Japan, Republic of Korea, New Zealand and Philippines, as well as observers from the Singapore and Vietnam air forces. There are also nearly 100 aircraft from 23 different flying units within the U.S. Air Force, U.S. Navy, Royal Australian Air Force, Japan Air Self-Defense Force and Republic of Korea Air Force involved in the exercise operations. This year is the first time the Royal New Zealand Air Force and Philippines Air Force are participating in Cope North to engage in the HA/DR portion of the exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

BoQ77 said:


> Lt. Gen. Yoshinari Marumo, Western Air Self- Defense Force commander, greets deployed Airmen from the 2nd Bomb Wing, Barksdale Air Force Base, LA, on the airfield during a tour of the base Feb. 19, 2015, at Andersen AFB, Guam. The Japan Air Self-Defense Force has eight Mitsubishi F-2s, six F-15 eagles, two E-2 Hawkeyes, 1 U-125, 2 Boeing KC-767s and one C-130 Hercules, deployed here in support of Cope North 2015, a multilateral training exercise which is a long-standing, multinational event designed to increase interoperability and improve combat readiness and develop a synergistic disaster response capability between the countries involved. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Cierra Presentado/Released)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are approximately 2,000 military members participating in CN15 this year from the United States, Australia, Japan, Republic of Korea, New Zealand and Philippines, as well as observers from the Singapore and Vietnam air forces. There are also nearly 100 aircraft from 23 different flying units within the U.S. Air Force, U.S. Navy, Royal Australian Air Force, Japan Air Self-Defense Force and Republic of Korea Air Force involved in the exercise operations. This year is the first time the Royal New Zealand Air Force and Philippines Air Force are participating in Cope North to engage in the HA/DR portion of the exercise






Beautiful !!!


----------



## Aepsilons

*補給艦　ましゅう型*



現時点における海自最大の艦艇。「とわだ」型の後継型であるが、海外派遣など外洋任務の長期化や護衛艦の大型化に対応
して艦体を大型化し、補給物資搭載量を飛躍的に増大させた。艦体とマストはエッジが効いたステルスデザインで、後部には
大型ヘリが着艦可能な飛行甲板と格納庫を備えている。艦内には手術室・レントゲン室・集中治療室をも備える医療区画も設け
られており、有事・災害時には病院船としての使用も想定されている。両艦ともインド洋における対テロ支援任務に何度も投入
され、その優れた補給能力を遺憾なく発揮、諸外国海軍からもその能力に賞賛が寄せられている。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*補給艦　ましゅう型*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pangu

Very sharp looking ships. You guys definately live up to the reputation of the strongest navy in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

xudeen said:


> Very sharp looking ships. You guys definately live up to the reputation of the strongest navy in Asia.



Thanks buddy, sharing some pictures of some auxiliary and replenishment ships. I'll post more...



BoQ77 said:


>




Love this picture. Our guys look so handsome, clean, crisp, serious. hehehe..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Coast Guard takes delivery of fifth EC225*

The Japan Coast Guard (JCG) has taken delivery of a single Airbus Helicopters EC225 rotorcraft, bringing its total of the type to five.

This is the last delivery from an order for three EC225s placed in July 2011, says Airbus Helicopters.

“With the three additional helicopters, JCG now operates a Super Puma fleet that includes five EC225s and three AS332 L1s,” says Airbus Helicopters.

“The new EC225s are equipped with the most advanced search and rescue mission systems, and will be utilized as well for security enforcement, territorial sea guard duties and anti-disaster operations.”

The most recent delivery replaces an EC225 that was destroyed during the earthquake that devastated eastern Japan in early 2011.

Airbus Helicopters adds that this is the 3,000th rotorcraft delivered from the company’s hangar in Japan since its opening in 1971.


​Japan Coast Guard takes delivery of fifth EC225 - 3/2/2015 - Flight Global

*Sikorsky S-76D begins service with Japan Coast Guard*

*Aircraft was delivered to Mitsubishi in July 2014 and became the first S-76D helicopter configured for search and rescue.*




Stratford, Connecticut – *Sikorsky Aircraft Corp*.’s S-76D helicopter has entered into search and rescue (SAR) operations with the Japan Coast Guard. Sikorsky Aircraft is a subsidiary of *United Technologies Corp.*

Sikorsky executives recently attended a ceremony with representatives from Mitsubishi Corp. and the Japan Coast Guard in which the aircraft entered into service.

The aircraft was delivered to Mitsubishi in July 2014 and became the first S-76D helicopter configured for search and rescue to be delivered as well as the first S-76D aircraft to enter service in Japan. Sikorsky and Mitsubishi have thus far contracted for 11 S-76D helicopters to be used for SAR missions by the Japan Coast Guard.

“The Japan Coast Guard launching its S-76D helicopter into search and rescue operations is a historic occasion,” said Shane Eddy, president, Sikorsky Commercial Systems & Services. “As we continue to deliver the new multi-mission S-76D helicopter into key market segments, this is the first to enter search and rescue service. At Sikorsky we have a passion and legacy for providing helicopters that save lives, and we are proud to support the Japan Coast Guard and Mitsubishi in this critical mission.”

The Japan Coast Guard has a record of flying S-76 aircraft in the SAR configuration and continues to build on its history. Specifically, the Japan Coast Guard has flown the S-76C, S-76C+ and S-76C++ models.

The new generation S-76D helicopter, through its application of modern technologies, is designed to provide a substantial increase in performance, power, and value. The S-76D helicopter’s baseline equipment includes Pratt & Whitney Canada PW210S engines; an advanced THALES TopDeck integrated avionics system, and four-axis autopilot; health and usage monitoring system (HUMS) incorporated into fleet monitoring and analysis; active vibration control; and all-composite, flaw-tolerant main rotor blades.

_Source: Sikorsky Aircraft Corp._


Sikorsky S-76D begins service with Japan Coast Gua - AMD – Aerospace Manufacturing and Design


----------



## Muqeet Sabir

Japanese self defense


----------



## Soryu

Izumo class will be commissioned this month, and her sister take her shape next to her ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

PEARL HARBOR (Feb. 27, 2015) The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force* (JMSDF)* *submarine JS Hakuryu (SS 503) *arrives at the submarine piers of Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam. While in port, the submarine's crew will conduct various training evolutions, continue to* build positive relationships with the United States*, and have the opportunity to enjoy the sights and culture* of Hawaii*










PEARL HARBOR (Feb. 27, 2015) Machinist's Mate 3rd Class Joshua Martin, assigned to the Los Angeles-class attack submarine USS Buffalo (SSN 715), renders a passing salute to the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force submarine JS Hakuryu (SS 503) as the submarine arrives at Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Some updated pictures of the Hyuga Class Light Carriers, the DDH 181 and DDH 182:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*Part 2:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*Part 3:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Part 3:*
> 
> View attachment 199885
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199886
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199887
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199888
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199889
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199890
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199892
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199893

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Since the Cold War, Japan has quietly developed a role-model navy when it comes to anti-submarine and anti-mining operations. Aside from its expansive fleet of over 80 modern frigates, destroyers, helicopter destroyers and mine warfare vessels, JMSDF dedicates a fleet of more than 200 aircraft out of total 300 to submarine hunting and anti-mining. These aircraft include the recently fielded P-1, equipped with a state-of-art FBL flight control system and extremely low noise engines, as well as the most advanced variant of Seahawk, called the SH-60'K', designed and built by Mitsubishi in Japan.

But what makes this fleet even more formidable, than just the numbers, is how diligently and often they are warmed up every year in preparation of a real mine warfare maritime contingency. 

For example, there were at least four major exercises held in 2013, which mobilized almost the entire Japanese mine warfare fleet to hunt down simulated minelaying threats across several different locations of Japanese territorial waters. Three of them were independently conducted by Japan, while one was held jointly with the US. 

Japan, being fairly resource-scarce and dependant on imports, relies heavily on the security of its sea lanes. As such, it probably has the largest mine warfare fleet in the world, consisting of six or seven classes, totalling about 30 vessels. In comparison, the US Navy has a single class of 13 vessels, the Royal Navy two classes totalling 15 vessels, and the French Navy has three classes totalling 18 vessels.

First commissioned in 2008, the Hirashima-class shown here is probably the last wooden warship in the world, the purpose of a wooden hull being that wood does not disturb magnetically triggered mines. The manufacturing of this class was halted at three ships, production switching to the newer Enoshima-class instead, which has a fiber reinforced plastic (FRP) hull.

The Japanese mine warfare fleet is comprised as follows:

x2 Uraga-class mine sweeper mother ship (6,900t full; refuel/resupply vessel, mine layer, minesweeper helicopter platform, minesweeper fleet command vessel).

x3 Yaeyama-class minesweeper (1,200 t full).

x4 Uwajima-class minesweeper (570t full; two reassigned as Ieshima-class minesweeper controllers, three retired).

x12 Sugashima-class minesweeper (590t full).

x3 Hirashima-class minesweeper (570+t full).

x3 Enoshima-class minesweeper (570+t full).

x2 Ieshima-class minesweeper controller (570t full; Uwajima-class vessels refitted to operate two remotely operated minesweeping unmanned surface vehicles).

Japan operates several MH-53E Super Stallion, MCH-101 Merlin, and SH-60K Seahawks equipped with both MAD and ISAR for mine warfare. Some of the new helicopters will be gradually armed with the latest AN/AES-101 Airborne Laser Mine Detection System, developed by Northrop Grumman, which has significantly more powerful mine detecting capabilities than ordinary magnetic anomaly detectors.

_"ALMDS will enable the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force to cover significant distances at the speed of flight using its MCH-101 aircraft. This technology dramatically compresses the time between mine detection and neutralization," said Donna Carson-Jelley, ALMDS program manager for the U.S. Navy. "ALMDS keeps mine countermeasures ahead of the threats."_

The aim to be able to operate hundreds of such helicopters at any given time, at any location that the JMSDF can reach, is the main reason behind Japan's decision to construct a sizable fleet of DDHs that are entirely dedicated to V/STOL operations. The Shirane class DDH used to carry two Sea King MHs within its single extended hangar. The ship class and the helicopter will both be retired this year. By comparison, the two Hyugas and two Izumos will be able to carry 18 and 28 helicopters each respectively, and the 26DDH will likely carry more.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> Since the Cold War, Japan has quietly developed a role-model navy when it comes to anti-submarine and anti-mining operations. Aside from its expansive fleet of over 80 modern frigates, destroyers, helicopter destroyers and mine warfare vessels, JMSDF dedicates a fleet of more than 200 aircraft out of total 300 to submarine hunting and anti-mining. These aircraft include the recently fielded P-1, equipped with a state-of-art FBL flight control system and extremely low noise engines, as well as the most advanced variant of Seahawk, called the SH-60'K', designed and built by Mitsubishi in Japan.
> 
> But what makes this fleet even more formidable, than just the numbers, is how diligently and often they are warmed up every year in preparation of a real mine warfare maritime contingency.
> 
> For example, there were at least four major exercises held in 2013, which mobilized almost the entire Japanese mine warfare fleet to hunt down simulated minelaying threats across several different locations of Japanese territorial waters. Three of them were independently conducted by Japan, while one was held jointly with the US.
> 
> Japan, being fairly resource-scarce and dependant on imports, relies heavily on the security of its sea lanes. As such, it probably has the largest mine warfare fleet in the world, consisting of six or seven classes, totalling about 30 vessels. In comparison, the US Navy has a single class of 13 vessels, the Royal Navy two classes totalling 15 vessels, and the French Navy has three classes totalling 18 vessels.
> 
> First commissioned in 2008, the Hirashima-class shown here is probably the last wooden warship in the world, the purpose of a wooden hull being that wood does not disturb magnetically triggered mines. The manufacturing of this class was halted at three ships, production switching to the newer Enoshima-class instead, which has a fiber reinforced plastic (FRP) hull.
> 
> The Japanese mine warfare fleet is comprised as follows:
> 
> x2 Uraga-class mine sweeper mother ship (6,900t full; refuel/resupply vessel, mine layer, minesweeper helicopter platform, minesweeper fleet command vessel).
> 
> x3 Yaeyama-class minesweeper (1,200 t full).
> 
> x4 Uwajima-class minesweeper (570t full; two reassigned as Ieshima-class minesweeper controllers, three retired).
> 
> x12 Sugashima-class minesweeper (590t full).
> 
> x3 Hirashima-class minesweeper (570+t full).
> 
> x3 Enoshima-class minesweeper (570+t full).
> 
> x2 Ieshima-class minesweeper controller (570t full; Uwajima-class vessels refitted to operate two remotely operated minesweeping unmanned surface vehicles).
> 
> Japan operates several MH-53E Super Stallion, MCH-101 Merlin, and SH-60K Seahawks equipped with both MAD and ISAR for mine warfare. Some of the new helicopters will be gradually armed with the latest AN/AES-101 Airborne Laser Mine Detection System, developed by Northrop Grumman, which has significantly more powerful mine detecting capabilities than ordinary magnetic anomaly detectors.
> 
> _"ALMDS will enable the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force to cover significant distances at the speed of flight using its MCH-101 aircraft. This technology dramatically compresses the time between mine detection and neutralization," said Donna Carson-Jelley, ALMDS program manager for the U.S. Navy. "ALMDS keeps mine countermeasures ahead of the threats."_
> 
> The aim to be able to operate hundreds of such helicopters at any given time, at any location that the JMSDF can reach, is the main reason behind Japan's decision to construct a sizable fleet of DDHs that are entirely dedicated to V/STOL operations. The Shirane class DDH used to carry two Sea King MHs within its single extended hangar. The ship class and the helicopter will both be retired this year. By comparison, the two Hyugas and two Izumos will be able to carry 18 and 28 helicopters each respectively, and the 26DDH will likely carry more.
> 
> View attachment 200280
> 
> 
> View attachment 200281
> 
> 
> View attachment 200279
> 
> 
> View attachment 200282
> 
> 
> View attachment 200283
> 
> 
> View attachment 200284
> 
> 
> View attachment 200285
> 
> 
> View attachment 200286





Thank You for your conservative appraisal, Sir @SvenSvensonov ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Thank You for your conservative appraisal, Sir @SvenSvensonov ...



Conservative? I Missed a few things, yes?  Never tip your hand to anyone!

Remus 600, japan operates a few.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> Conservative? I Missed a few things, yes?  Never tip your hand to anyone!
> 
> View attachment 200386



hahaha! You hit it, buddy. We have learned from the Best of the Best, the United States Navy. We have learned much through active cooperation and training with the United States Navy, and United States Marine Corp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

第１９次 派遣海賊対処行動 水上部隊は、第６護衛隊司令指揮のもと、護衛艦「たかなみ」「おおなみ」の２隻で編成
され、アデン湾において民間船舶を海賊から護衛する任務にあたりました。　護衛任務を行った平成２６年８月から同年１２月の間、護衛した船舶に対して、海賊から被害等を受けることは一度もありませんでした。
　同期間中、同じく海賊対処行動のため派遣されていたＥＵ・ＮＡＴＯの艦艇と共同訓練を行い、連携の強化・技能向上を図りました。
　また、同部隊はアデン湾での任務を終えた帰国の途上、国際緊急援助活動部隊として、インドネシア沖に墜落したエア・アジア機の捜索・救難活動にあたりました。


----------



## Aepsilons

JGSDF's Northern Army, winter exercise:


----------



## Aepsilons

*Anti-terror missions could be on horizon for MSDF's Djibouti detachment*

DJIBOUTI -- On Jan. 21, a Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force (MSDF) P-3C Orion surveillance aircraft takes off from an anti-piracy operations base here in east Africa, and heads out for its patrol area over the Gulf of Aden and the waters off Somalia. When a ship is spotted, the plane swoops down to an altitude of 1,000 meters so the crew can take digital photos.

The photos are transferred to a computer, blown up and analyzed to see if the ship is armed or if it's been taken over by pirates. The Orion crew also confirms the vessel's name and registration, and the results are sent to warships of the many nations patrolling the area, as well as commercial shipping vessels.

In the waters around Japan, the Orion can descend to just 150 meters above the sea to get a good look at whatever is below them. Here, however, the pirates can be armed with automatic weapons or rocket-propelled grenades, and the flight crew must keep above a certain altitude to stay out of range. The Orions are not the only Japanese assets in the anti-pirate coalition. There are two Japanese escort vessels with on-board reconnaissance helicopters, and Japan is part of the multinational Combined Maritime Forces' CTF-151 counter-piracy task force, joining the United States, Australia and other countries.

The goal of Japan's Djibouti deployment is to secure the Gulf of Aden against pirate gangs. Worries are growing, however, about terrorist attacks by aggressive Islamic extremist groups in surrounding countries. In neighboring Somalia, there is al-Shabaab. In Yemen, there is al-Qaida in the Arabian Peninsula.

According to Lieutenant Colonel Wais Bogoreh, commandant of the Djibouti Coast Guard, there's a chance that extremist groups are involved in drug and weapons trafficking in the area.

In fact, the U.S. and European warships patrolling the Gulf of Aden have begun trying to choke off the illicit flow of people and goods across the water, a trade deeply connected to extremists. Drone reconnaissance flights regularly depart from the airstrip at the U.S. Navy's Camp Lemonnier -- which is adjacent to the SDF's Djibouti base and is the only U.S. military base in Africa -- to keep tabs on Islamic militant groups.

Djibouti itself has not been immune to extremist violence. In May last year, al-Shabaab launched a suicide bomb attack on a restaurant in the capital that killed one Turkish citizen and wounded many from a variety of nationalities. The SDF detachment in the country is, by its very presence, cheek by jowl with the threat of terrorism.

"We are operating in the full awareness of the dangers we face," commented Japanese anti-pirate operation head Captain Shohei Iizuka, 48.

Bonji Ohara, a former MSDF officer and current researcher at The Tokyo Foundation think tank, told the Mainichi Shimbun, "As long as Japanese forces are restricted to anti-piracy operations, they can't respond to any incident involving extremist groups. The moment has come to prepare the legal ground for us to be able to respond to unforeseen circumstances."

On Jan. 18 this year, Defense Minister Gen Nakatani arrived in Djibouti for an inspection tour. He told reporters, "Many countries have embarked on serious anti-terrorism measures. Japan needs to deeply consider getting involved as well," suggesting he'd like to see the Japanese mission in Djibouti expanded to fight terror.

Anti-terror missions could be on horizon for MSDF's Djibouti detachment - 毎日新聞

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Govt reveals 4 new criteria for overseas SDF missions*


The Yomiuri Shimbun The government has shown Komeito four new criteria for deciding whether to send Self-Defense Forces personnel to rescue Japanese nationals caught up in terrorist activities or other crises overseas.

The four yardsticks were explained at a Wednesday meeting of the panel set up by Komeito, the junior partner in the Liberal Democratic Party-led ruling coalition, to debate various issues related to the government’s ongoing efforts to revamp the nation’s security legislation.

The new criteria are:

— There are due reasons for sending SDF personnel. One such reason would be the police in the nation to which Japan wants to send SDF troops cannot afford to engage in such a rescue mission.

— The country in question has agreed to an SDF mission.

— The crisis can be dealt with through the use of weapons based on police authority.

— Japan can gain cooperation and assistance from that nation.


Govt reveals 4 new criteria for overseas SDF missions - The Japan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Japan signs arms deal with France to broaden military role - Yahoo News








----------------------------------------------------

*Japan Introduces New Airborne Mine-hunting Helicopter *


Kawasaki Heavy Industries (KHI) has delivered the first AgustaWestland AW101 helicopter equipped for the airborne mine countermeasures (AMCM) role. The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) will conduct trials of the AMCM system from Iwakuni air base, before it enters operational service next year. KHI builds the AW101 under license in Japan, where it is designated MCH-101. 

The Japanese company has led development of the AMCM variant, which provides a complete sea surface-to-bottom detection capability, according to AgustaWestland. The European company modified the AW101’s automatic flight control system to enable coupled towing patterns using the Northrop Grumman AN/AQS-24A airborne mine-hunting system. This is installed in the cabin, and deployed, towed and recovered via the rear ramp of the AW101. It features a high-resolution, side scan sonar for real-time detection, localization and classification of bottom and moored mines at high area coverage rates and a laser line scanner to provide precision optical identification of underwater mines and other objects of interest. According to AgustaWestland, the AN/AQS-24A is the only operationally proven, high-speed airborne mine-hunting system in the world.

The helicopter also carries Northrop Grumman’s AN/AES-1 airborne mine laser detection system. This uses pulsed laser light and streak tube receivers housed in an external equipment pod to survey the entire near-surface volume potentially containing mines. The pod is mounted on the port weapon carrier and data is displayed on the cabin mission console.

Japan and the U.S. are the only two countries that use helicopters to detect underwater mines. Other countries use a combination of methods, including ship-mounted sonar; specialist glass-fiber detection vessels; unmanned underwater (UUVs) and divers. Helicopters are sometimes used to deploy towed cutting devices that sever the mines’ moorings, so that they float to the surface where they can easily be located and destroyed.

In a reference to the U.S. AMCM capability, carried out by the Sikorsky MH-53E Sea Dragon that uses the same AN/AQS-24A system, AgustaWestland claimed that the new version of the AW101 is “the only modern helicopter type” performing the AMCM mission. However, the U.S. Navy could presumably choose to acquire an AMCM version of the new CH-53K King Stallion, if it wishes.

KHI is building a total of 13 AW101s for the JMSDF. Eight have now been delivered.








Japan Introduces New Airborne Mine-hunting Helicopter | Defense: Aviation International News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan, U.S. to update defense cooperation guidelines in April*


Japan and the United States are expected to adopt updated bilateral defense cooperation guidelines in late April, when Prime Minister Shinzo Abe plans to visit the United States, Japanese government officials said Sunday.

The revised guidelines are expected to provide for greater support to U.S. forces by the Self-Defense Forces.

The two countries see adoption as feasible in April because the ruling coalition is expected to achieve a certain agreement on Abe’s new security legislation, including expanded roles for the SDF, informed sources said.

Japan and the United States are expected to hold a meeting of their foreign and defense ministers in Washington before Abe and U.S. President Barack Obama hold a summit to adopt the revised guidelines.

Japan, U.S. to update defense cooperation guidelines in April | The Japan Times


----------



## AMDR

*VFA-27 improves readiness with Japan Air Self-Defense Force*
DVIDS - News - VFA-27 improves readiness with Japan Air Self-Defense Force






_150224-N-ZZ999-200 (Feb. 24, 2015) An F/A-18E (left) of the "Royal Maces" of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 27 flies in formation with two Japan Air Self-Defense Force F-15J Eagles during a dissimilar air combat training near Okinawa, Japan. VFA-27 is part of Carrier Air Wing 5 and forward-deployed to Naval Air Facility Atsugi, Japan. (U.S. Navy photo by Cmdr. Spencer Abbot/Released)
_
OKINAWA, Japan -- The “Royal Maces” of Strike Fighter Squadron 27, an FA-18E Super Hornet squadron forward-deployed to Naval Air Facility Atsugi, Japan, concluded a Dissimilar Air Combat Training (DACT) detachment in cooperation with the Okinawa-based Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) 204th Fighter Squadron, flying the F-15J Eagle, Feb. 23-25.

DACT allows pilots to fly against and with different platforms to increase their readiness and interoperability.

“We work frequently with the 204th and other JASDF units during exercises while aboard the aircraft carrier USS George Washington [CVN 73] and often host representatives from JASDF units aboard the ship to help coordinate our combined operations,” said Royal Maces’ Commanding Officer, Cmdr. Spencer Abbot. “This type of unit-level detachment provides the opportunity for us to brief and debrief face-to-face with our counterparts, offering a valuable chance to enhance our readiness to operate together in the event of a crisis.”

A recent New York Times article noted the important role that the 204th squadron plays in patrolling the airspace around Okinawa. 

“By enhancing our mutual understanding of our respective procedures and tactics, we can seamlessly integrate our operations when required,” said VFA-27 pilot Lt. Jeff Bolstad.

The detachment also allowed the participating pilots to compare notes on the training programs and personnel policies of the armed forces of each country. 

“Despite coming from different countries and cultures, our experiences and outlook have far more in common than not, and we enjoyed the chance to compare perspectives on life in fighter aviation in both Japan and the United States,” said Lt. Andrew Moore from the Royal Maces. 

Lt. Chris Nigus, an experienced Mace pilot, commented, “We’re grateful for the opportunity to fly the Navy’s newest strike-fighters in Japan and throughout the Asia-Pacific region. Training opportunities like these make service in the Japan-based Forward-Deployed Naval Forces one of the best jobs in the Navy. The pilots of the 204th were superb hosts, and we thoroughly enjoyed the chance to fly together.”

The permanent forward-deployed status of the Royal Maces as part of Carrier Air Wing 5, the U.S. Navy’s only air wing permanently stationed overseas, facilitates engagement opportunities with Japan and other key partners in the region. 

“As a grateful past participant in a Personnel Exchange Program assignment with a foreign military, I strongly support opportunities for our pilots to brief, fly, and debrief alongside counterparts from Japan and other regional partners,” said Abbot. “Japan’s Self-Defense Force is extremely professional and capable and combined exercises like this at the unit level present a valuable learning experience for all involved. A shared understanding of procedures and tactics on both sides can pay significant dividends in the event that we find ourselves working together in a response to a contingency or crisis.”
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Mr. JMSDF ! *

























sigh, i feel like i should have entered this contest years ago. i could have won...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

*Japanese-developed air-launched anti-ship missiles*


Abe preparing Japan against Chinese Navy




*J*








@Nihonjin1051 translation please


----------



## Aepsilons

monitor said:


> *Japanese-developed air-launched anti-ship missiles*
> 
> 
> Abe preparing Japan against Chinese Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 translation please



The new XASM-3, a new brand of hypersonic anti ship missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

掃海母艦　うらが型

ペルシャ湾派遣の教訓を取り入れて建造された掃海母艦。補給・指揮設備といった母艦としての機能が大幅に強化された
ほか、広大なヘリ甲板などの航空掃海支援設備、水中処分員用の減圧室が設けられている。また機雷敷設機能も有しており
敷設から掃海までの機雷戦を総合的に指揮・展開する能力を持っている。物資搭載力を生かして災害派遣での使用も想定さ
れているため充実した医療施設を備え、通路などの艦内スペースも余裕を持った設計となっている。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMDR

*Japanese Self-Defense Force Scout Sniper*
Soldiers with the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF) and U.S. Marines with the 13th Marine Expeditionary Unit (13th MEU) participate in Scout Sniper training during Exercise Iron Fist 15 (IF 15), aboard Camp Pendleton, California. IF 15 is an annual bilateral training exercise the U.S Marines and the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force, designed to increase interoperability and enhance military-to-military relations. IF 2015 marks the 10th year of the exercise. (U.S. Marine Corps Motion Imagery by Sergeant Sgt. James Pauly | 1st Marine Division - Combat Camera / RELEASED)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

AMDR said:


> *Japanese Self-Defense Force Scout Sniper*
> Soldiers with the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF) and U.S. Marines with the 13th Marine Expeditionary Unit (13th MEU) participate in Scout Sniper training during Exercise Iron Fist 15 (IF 15), aboard Camp Pendleton, California. IF 15 is an annual bilateral training exercise the U.S Marines and the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force, designed to increase interoperability and enhance military-to-military relations. IF 2015 marks the 10th year of the exercise. (U.S. Marine Corps Motion Imagery by Sergeant Sgt. James Pauly | 1st Marine Division - Combat Camera / RELEASED)



Hopefully they'll be unleashed to fight terrorism...soon...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

いま、守るとき。キミはおうちの平和を守りぬけるか！？
自衛隊公認スマホゲームアプリ「自衛隊コレクション（Ｊコレ）」が登場！
キミの任務はおうちの防衛。フィギュアになった自衛隊を操作して、ミッションをクリア
せよ！
装備コレクションに職種診断も楽しめます。


----------



## Aepsilons

.

平成27年3月9日（月）川崎重工業株式会社神戸工場において、潜水艦「こくりゅう」
の引渡式・自衛艦旗授与式が行われました。
　潜水艦「こくりゅう」は、「そうりゅう」型潜水艦の6番艦として建造されました。
今後は、横須賀に所在する第2潜水隊群に編入され、国防の任に就きます。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Víðarr

Nihonjin1051 said:


> .
> 
> 平成27年3月9日（月）川崎重工業株式会社神戸工場において、潜水艦「こくりゅう」
> の引渡式・自衛艦旗授与式が行われました。
> 潜水艦「こくりゅう」は、「そうりゅう」型潜水艦の6番艦として建造されました。
> 今後は、横須賀に所在する第2潜水隊群に編入され、国防の任に就きます。



Officially commissioned. Welcome to the JMSDF こくりゅう (hope that's right, supposed to be Black Dragon or Kokuryū)!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Víðarr said:


> Officially commissioned. Welcome to the JMSDF こくりゅう (hope that's right, supposed to be Black Dragon or Kokuryū)!




Here's her leaving port as a commissioned hunter killer....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Víðarr

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Here's her leaving port as a commissioned hunter killer....



The music seems so old-timey, it's kind of funny, but does the Soyru-Class look amazing!!! So sleek and sensual. Is that the shipyard where the sub was built? If so that's got to be the most non-shipyard looking shipyard ever. It looks just like any ordinary seafront industrial district. Without an outgoing submarine, I would never have noticed that it is a military shipyard.

Is that a snorkel sticking out of the tower? Or is it some kind of sensor? @SvenSvensonov , Kia would you help me with this (why am I tagging you, I can just ask you in person)?

Happy hunting!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Víðarr said:


> The music seems so old-timey, it's kind of funny, but does the Soyru-Class look amazing!!! So sleek and sensual. Is that the shipyard where the sub was built? If so that's got to be the most non-shipyard looking shipyard ever. It looks just like any ordinary seafront industrial district. Without an outgoing submarine, I would never have noticed that it is a military shipyard.
> 
> Is that a snorkel sticking out of the tower? Or is it some kind of sensor? @SvenSvensonov , Kia would you help me with this lol:why am I tagging you, I can just ask you in person)?
> 
> Happy hunting!!!




Anna, 

What makes me even happier is a recent picture of the JS Izumo's sister ship on the construction yard. She's going to be slightly larger than her sister the Izumo. This one will be roughly around 30,000 tonnes. 

I'm so in love with this sexy, beautiful vivacious lady....










Btw, Kia and I have a cute term for the girls as "The Twins"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*Japan XC-2 transport planes snow taxiing test*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

*Japanese battleship Izumo interiors*





































http://asian-defence-news.blogspot.com/2015/01/taiwan-navy-press-new-years-cruise-to.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dropkix

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Thanks buddy, sharing some pictures of some auxiliary and replenishment ships. I'll post more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this picture. Our guys look so handsome, clean, crisp, serious. hehehe..


Crisp! Lol I know what you mean..

How do you say crisp in Japanese though?


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan prepares its Fleet Training to visit Brazil and rest of South America*


*



*

*Japón prepara nueva visita de su Flota de Entrenamiento a Brasil y Sudamérica*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan and U.S. look to extend naval missions after law change*







U.S. Navy and Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force ships steam in formation during their military manoeuvre exercise known as Keen Sword 15 in the sea south of Japan, in this November 19, 2014 handout provided by the U.S. Navy.
Reuters/Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Bradley J. Gee/U.S. Navy/Handout via Reuters




TOKYO (Reuters) - Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's push to allow Tokyo to come to the aid of an ally under attack will pave the way for closer cooperation between U.S. and Japanese forces across Asia, a top U.S. commander said on Tuesday.

Expanded training and joint missions could extend from Japan through the disputed South China Sea - claimed in whole or part by China, Vietnam, the Philippines and other nations - into the Indian Ocean.

Neither the United States nor Japan have territorial claims in the South China Sea, but the Seventh Fleet operates in the area. A Japanese naval presence there could irritate Beijing.

Abe's government plans to submit bills to parliament in coming months to ratify his cabinet's decision last year to allow Japan to exercise its right of collective self-defence. Abe's coalition enjoys a big majority in parliament.

"CSD makes it easier for the Seventh Fleet and JMSDF to exercise and operate across the Indo Asia Pacific," Admiral Robert Thomas, commander of the force said aboard his command ship, the USS Blue Ridge, in Yokohama.

The Japanese "have the capacity and capability for operations in international waters and international airspace anywhere on the globe," he told a media briefing with Admiral Eiichi Funada, commander of the JMSDF. 
Chinese foreign ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying said the Japan-U.S. alliance "should not exceed its bilateral scope and nor should it harm the security of interests of countries in the region".

"We hope that relevant Japan-U.S. cooperation and the development of their relations can play a proactive and constructive role for regional peace, development and stability," she told a daily news briefing in Beijing.

A broader regional military role for Japan is being welcomed by Washington, as it pushes its allies in Asia, including Australia, to do more as China takes an increasingly assertive stance in territorial disputes in the region.

Japan and the United States have said they will decide by the end of June on a new set of guidelines for their decades-old alliance that will give Japan a more prominent role.

Japan's navy consists of around 120 vessels, including more than 40 destroyers and a submarine force of around 20 boats.




Japan and U.S. look to extend naval missions after law change| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Looks like it, mate.
> 
> Next Big Future: Japan should launch second Izumo class aircraft carrier August 2015



Something bigger in class perhaps.

Can't wait to see a Japanese aircraft carrier with fixed wing fighters do a joint-naval exercise with Indian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

SEOUL, April 10 (Yonhap) -- Japan has asked South Korea to hold defense ministers' talks next month amid soured bilateral ties over historical and territorial issues, defense ministry officials here said Friday.

Japan "made the request to our side to hold the ministerial meeting on the sidelines of the planned Shangri-La Dialogue," a Seoul official said, requesting anonymity, citing the annual regional defense ministers' talks slated for next month in Singapore.

"We are reviewing that carefully," the official said, adding no consultation has taken place with Japan over the matter.

Top defense chiefs of the neighbors last met face-to-face in June 2011, though they have sat down for talks on a regular basis under a trilateral format with the United States.

"Japan has stated its desire several times to hold defense ministers' meetings with South Korea," another Seoul official said. "We will make a decision on the matter in consideration of diverse security and diplomatic aspects."

The development comes at a time when the Seoul-Tokyo relations have been badly hurt after Japan's renewed territorial claims to South Korea's easternmost islets of Dokdo and Japan's failure to apologize for the forced enslavement of Asian women, mostly Koreans, for its soldiers during World War II.

Despite tensions, South Korea and Japan are scheduled to hold so-called 2+2 talks, involving two senior foreign affairs and defense officials from each side, in Seoul next week, the first high-level security talks in more than five years.


Japan asks Seoul for defense chiefs' talks in May | GlobalPost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

CH-47J/DJ of the JGSDF:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*The JMSDF visits Indonesia:*



























@madokafc @Indos @pr1v4t33r @katarabhumi @Jakartans@PkDef @Brainsucker

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jakartans@PkDef

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *The JMSDF visits Indonesia:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @madokafc @Indos @pr1v4t33r @katarabhumi @Jakartans@PkDef @Brainsucker



Welcome Sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Jakartans@PkDef said:


> Welcome Sir!



Terima Kasi !


----------



## Aepsilons

Congratulates to the cadets of the SDF, especially those who are to enlist to the JMSDF ! We all are proud of you !

4月9日(木)海上自衛隊舞鶴教育隊において、一般曹候補生及び自衛官候補生の入隊式が行われ、入隊者に激励をしてきました。式には大変多くの保護者がお 見えになり、力強い宣誓と初めて見るご子息の制服姿に感動され「頑張れー！」と応援する声があちこちで聞こえていました。


----------



## Aepsilons

Congratulations to the new cadets to join the JMSDF ! 

You bring much Honor and Pride to the Japanese Self Defense Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*INDONESIAN - JAPANESE GAME MATCH ! *








@Indos @katarabhumi @madokafc @Jakartans@PkDef @NarThoD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

*Life on board a JMSDF Destroyer*

















































and...time to eat...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Weighs Options To Boost ASW Skills*



TOKYO — Japan's growing need to improve its anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities to counter quieter Chinese submarines in littoral waters could set off a three-way race between an upgraded indigenous platform against longer-term solutions, analysts said.

Last August, the Defense Ministry decided to start replacing its aging fleet of 46 SH-60J and 39 SH-60K Seahawk helicopters, providing an initial ¥7 billion (US $57.6 million) as part of a ¥48.1 billion development project. The procurement will lead to the deployment of about 80 new helicopters after 2022, MoD spokesman Tsuyoshi Hirata said.

The procurement mentions indigenous development, so it would seem to favor an easy upgrade of the SH-60K produced by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) with more advanced electronics, unless the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) is looking for a longer-term, more advanced solution, said Matthew Caris, an associate at Avascent Group, a Washington-based defense and aerospace consulting group.

"It seems like an odd time and a small amount of money to develop something truly new; perhaps it's the development of a new MHI H-60 variant with entirely indigenous electronics, which would make a lot more sense," he said.

A US-based source agreed the SH-60K provided a ready-made upgrade and was a logical move.

"The airframe itself is capable and already integrated into JMSDF operations, so a focus on improvements to mission system sensor and processing capability would likely be sufficient to most economically meet future helicopter ASW requirements," the source said.

But pressures are building that suggest the MoD may expand its search, analysts said.

The JMSDF is aware that it badly needs to update its capabilities against the emerging threat of more advanced Chinese submarines in shallow waters, local defense analyst Shinichi Kiyotani said, and at least some officers in the JMSDF are looking for something much better than the SH-60 platform, which has several disliked but not openly publicized inadequacies.

"The MSDF internally thinks that the SH-60 series is not so good technically any more. It's seen as slow and it suffers from vibration issues, which is a critical point if the MSDF wants more advanced ASW capabilities, and there are other issues," Kiyotani said.

"The impetus for this," Caris said, "is likely twofold: One, the increased aggressiveness and continued growth in the PLAN [Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy] sub fleet, [which the US Navy just announced is now bigger than the US sub fleet]; and two, the recognition that while the SH-60J/K is still in production, it is no longer state-of-the-art."

Designed for a deep-water Soviet threat, the SH-60J is essentially a licensed-built 1980s-era SH-60B Seahawk. Its HQS-103 dipping sonar is at least a generation behind state-of-the art systems for detection of threats in littoral waters, Caris said. And its electronically scanned radar lacks modern processing capabilities such as found on the MH-60R's automatic radar periscope detection and discrimination system, which is a key part of the US Navy's littoral ASW capability, he said.

While the SH-60K upgrade added a new rotorblade and an integrated avionics system, the advanced helicopter combat direction system, none of the basic ASW sensor systems on board was significantly upgraded, he said.

With this in mind, Kiyotani said that pressure is building in the JMSDF in particular and the MoD in general to look beyond an SH-60K upgrade.

"The MoD is increasingly unwilling to purchase expensive domestic aircraft," he said. "The [Shinzo] Abe administration has asked Japanese defense industry to go global, and the new procurement agency being set up in April is genuinely looking to favor an export drive with local production. From this view, the SH-60K is looked upon by some very important people as a backward step."

Added to this, Kiyotani said that MHI was already considering exiting the domestic helicopter market with its small contracts to concentrate on its global aerospace business focused on the highly advanced Mitsubishi regional jet.

"MHI may push for an SH-X upgrade on one level, but my sources tell me that senior MHI people want to exit these low-volume and limited domestic contracts and focus on technologies that converge with and focus sales in the global market."

If the JMSDF demands a more fundamental upgrade and the competition is thrown open, Caris said the procurement would probably pit the SH-60K against two later-generation frames in the shape of Lockheed Martin's SH-60R Seahawk or the NH-90 backed by the European Airbus group.

Against all this, Kiyotani deemed the NH-90 as the best solution. "It's very advanced, Australia has already adopted it, it has fly-by-wire, has an advanced composite airframe, it's very good and it has a long hovering time. If Japanese industry can produce it domestically, or at least make components, then it can export them," he said.


Japan Weighs Options To Boost ASW Skills


----------



## Aepsilons

*UPDATE:*



And the additional two Atagos that the JMSDF has announced:

DDG-179 Unnamed to start building in 2016 and be commissioned in 2018
DDG-180 Unnamed to start building in 2017 and be commissioned in 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*JMSDF visits Kyoto for training exercise and coordinated meeting with civilian visitors. *

4月19日(日)、20日(月)海上自衛隊練習艦隊の京都研修を支援しました。19日舞鶴市北吸岸壁では、入港歓迎行事が行われ、実習幹部169名（うち 女性自衛官18名）を含む総勢約910名が参加しました。京都研修では、世界遺産の「東寺」を訪れ、法話の聴講、金堂、講堂、五重塔、宝物館等を研修しま した。海上自衛隊の次世代を担う幹部自衛官のこれからのご活躍を祈念します。
研修の詳細はコチラの「新着情報」からどうぞ！

































---------------------------------------------------


* Japanese Red Cross Society signs service cooperation agreement with Japanese Coast Guard *







Yuji Sato, Chief of Japanese Coast Guard (left) and Tadateru Konoe, President of Japanese Red Cross Society (right) with the signed agreement in hand. Photo Credit: JRCS 




The Japanese Red Cross Society (JRCS) and Japan Coast Guard (JCG) recently signed a service cooperation agreement which aimed at establishing procedures for effective relief activities and protection of victims in times of large scale disasters. As part of the agreement, the JCG will use its ships and airplanes to transport JRCS’s relief teams and supplies to disaster-affected areas. The agreement makes it possible for JRCS and JCG to cooperate without regional restrictions, which facilitates timely and adequate provision of relief activity and protection to disaster victims.

Regional agreements already exist between each Chapter of JRCS and the JCG’s local offices in response to regional disasters, where joint-trainings were conducted as part of the cooperation. The new agreement is aimed at preparing for large-scale disasters affecting an extensive area, such as the Nankai Trough Earthquake and earthquakes directly below Tokyo.

The JRCS and JCG will establish a communication system to ensure that the most recent information is available. When a large-scale disaster occurs, JCG will respond to requests from JRCS to carry out the transportation of relief items and supplies using their ships and airplanes. The National Society will provide initial medical treatment activities, while the JCG will transport the sick and wounded. 

At the signing ceremony, JCRS President, Tadateru Konoe, said, “Relief and recovery teams sometimes face the challenge of reaching disaster-affected areas, especially if the land-route is blocked. With this agreement it is possible to provide large-scale response by using ships and airplanes.”

Yuji Sato, Chief of the JCG, expressed his expectations by saying that while JCG has the power of mobility, JCRS has the skills to provide medical treatment. “If we use these capacities in cooperation with each other, we will be able to provide quick and proper relief and carry out our rescue operations more effectively.”




Japanese Red Cross Society signs service cooperation agreement with Japanese Coast Guard - IFRC


----------



## Aepsilons

*SDF gears up for life-saving operations in combat on outlying islands*


The Self-Defense Forces are shifting the focus of their combat casualty evacuation care training for front-line units to bring it in line with the policy more toward defending the nation’s outlying islands.

One such exercise was held late last month with the U.S. Marines at the Marine Corps Base Camp Pendleton in California. The scenario revolved around a hill occupied by enemy combatants with rocket launchers.

During the training, Ground Self-Defense Force medics with rifles at the ready cautiously approached two GSDF members who were playing the part of the injured to assess the extent of their trauma.

“Left thighbone amputated and perforating wounds in the right thigh and the right abdomen,” shouted a member of the medical unit that addressed the immediate needs of the injured.

The wounded were then carried by stretcher to a waiting Marine Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft that transported them to a medical facility.

During the drill, which was open to reporters, dozens of GSDF members charged the hill and took it from the enemy.

GSDF personnel said they also practiced emergency measures on training dummies, such as how to stanch bleeding.

The exercise marked a departure from the typical life-saving drills the SDF formerly carried out.

Until the end of the Cold War, the SDF training was aimed at repulsing an invasion by the former Soviet Union.

The SDF’s medical response under that scenario centered on the doctors and nurses at its 16 hospitals throughout the nation.

But the SDF is currently bolstering its ability to defend the Nansei Islands amid Japan’s increasingly strained ties with China. Bilateral relations significantly deteriorated when the Japanese government purchased three of the Senkaku Islands from private ownership in 2012.

Both nations have long claimed sovereignty over the uninhabited islets in the East China Sea. Beijing is also aggressively pursuing its maritime interests in the region on the back of its growing military power.

The Nansei Island chain stretches between the main southern island of Kyushu and Taiwan, including the Senkakus.

Analysts say that operations to recapture an island occupied by an enemy would likely result in SDF casualties. In addition, the distances involved in transporting the wounded to proper medical facilities from the remote islands are also a concern.

To prepare for such a scenario, the National Defense Program Guidelines, compiled in late 2013 to outline the nation’s defense policy for the coming decade, stated that the SDF will establish a unit whose focus is to retake far-flung islands. The guidelines also call for enhancing its ability to save the lives of personnel injured during combat operations.

Still, there are hurdles that the SDF must clear to achieve those goals.

The SDF’s three branches have, combined, 800 members that are licensed emergency medical technicians. In some cases, they are allowed to perform procedures such as inserting trachea tubes or administering intravenous fluids. But they, unlike doctors and nurses, face strict restrictions on the measures they can take and medications they can provide.

The Defense Ministry plans to set up a panel of experts, including doctors and legal experts, in fiscal 2015 to look into widening the scope of what SDF medics can do and allow them to carry out procedures beyond those currently sanctioned by law.




SDF gears up for life-saving operations in combat on outlying islands - AJW by The Asahi Shimbun


----------



## Aepsilons

Enjoy.






JGSDF Anti Tank Systems:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

海賊対処行動水上部隊に派遣されている護衛艦「むらさめ」隊員の記録を紹介します。


----------



## Dzul

Nihonjin1051 said:


> JGSDF Anti Tank Systems:



You have the best anti tank my friend..... 
better than spike, javelyn and any european anti tank..... 

I hope someday this can be exported.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pangu

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGSDF Anti Tank Systems:



Impressive hardware!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist




----------



## Transhumanist




----------



## Transhumanist




----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Transhumanist said:


>






Pikachu Approves!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Pikachu Approves!



Kung chu?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Transhumanist said:


> Kung chu?





hahahahaha! Sailor Chu?


----------



## xenon54 out

Thx to @ozi2000

Turkish Naval Programs | Page 99

@Nihonjin1051 great avatar BTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

@Nihonjin1051 

Yasuhisa Mr. Ishizuka, deputy director of the National Defense Academy (NDA) in Japan, accompanied by Colonel Hideki OKUBO, Professor framework for the NDA, of Lieutenant Commander Takumi Sato, assistant defense attaché and an interpreter have visited schools of Saint-Cyr Coëtquidan Monday, March 30, 2015.


The first reason for this visit was the wish of the members of the delegation expressed their gratitude for the exchange program between the two schools (presence of cadets to the NDA S 5, research internship made by officers NDA to CREC).

The second reason was to be able to study in depth collaborative tracks in the area of cyber defense, cyber security. The first steps have already been validated. Mr. Danet (research professor of CREC) will participate in a seminar in June in Japan. Japanese teachers give classes in October as part of the Specialized Master in Management of cyber attacks.

Other topics are the subject of similar research in two academies (the invisible wounds, mutations of conflicts, etc.).

Mr. Ishizuka has expressed his great satisfaction at the end of this visit and its wish to continue with Saint-Cyr cooperation already underway in many areas.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Transhumanist said:


>





These pictures give an appreciation of the size and overwhelming capability of the JMSDF's Fleet. I believe this was a Fleet Exercise involving just the 1st Escort Fleet. *Japan has 4 Fleets....* 



xenon54 said:


> Thx to @ozi2000
> 
> Turkish Naval Programs | Page 99
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 great avatar BTW.





WOW! WOW! 

It reminds me of the historical links the Ottoman Empire had with Japan. Looks like we are building on this proud naval tradition, buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

xenon54 said:


> Thx to @ozi2000
> 
> Turkish Naval Programs | Page 99
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 great avatar BTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Nihonjin1051 said:


>


Turkish Japanese friendship started with a friendly Naval mission, its very symbolic that Turkish Navy is visiting Japan in the 125 th anniversary of the tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*Hibiki Class Ocean Surveillance Ship: Japan's ears on the sea*

Strategically speaking, Japan’s expansive archipelago is a barricade. Japan’s near seas include many of the most important choke-points granting other countries access to the Pacific. Dominating these key straits is one of Tokyo’s top priorities.

For this task, the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force’s two ocean surveillance vessels are particularly important. _Hibiki _and her sister ship _Harima_ are mobile sonar listening stations that can track Russian and Chinese submarines in the seas around Japan.

Tokyo developed the _Hibiki _class in response to the Soviet navy’s increasingly quiet submarines of the 1980s. The Soviet navy launched a new standard in silent runners—the _Kilo-_class hunter-killer submarines. These diesel-electric subs come covered in acoustic-absorbent anechoic tiles, significantly reducing their noise signature. They were so quiet that NATO naval personnel referred to them as “black holes.”

In 1988, there were as many as seven _Kilo-_class submarines operating in Japan’s backyard. These stealthy boats threatened Japan’s economic lifelines—its shipping lanes. Additionally, Japan’s northern frontier faces the Sea of Okhotsk, a sanctuary for Soviet nuclear missile subs.

Unseen and unheard by standard naval anti-submarine patrols, these underwater threats were nevertheless vulnerable to Japanese and American measurements surveillance, like _Hibiki_’s hydrophone arrays_._






*Acoustic measurement ships*

_Hibiki _and _Harima_ operate out of the major naval base in Kure, Hiroshima under the Maritime Self-Defense Force’s oceanographic command. Tokyo designates them as acoustic measurement ships, but their official English designation is “Ocean Surveillance Vessel.”

Unarmed, _Hibiki _and _Harima _are more like survey vessels than warships. They carry one of the most powerful sonar arrays in service—the AN/UQQ-2 Surveillance Towed Array Sensor System. Working alone and far from busy sea lanes, they unfurl long twin-line hydrophone arrays and patrol for months intently listening to long-range naval traffic.

Like much about _Hibiki_, SURTASS is American-made … and secret. Details of its effectiveness are classified, but SURTASS gained notoriety after environmentalists blamed its modern low-frequency active sonar component for killing marine mammals.

Like the broadly similar American _Victorious _class surveillance ship, _Hibiki _has a hydrofoil-like design known as SWATH—small waterplane area twin hull. This strange configuration looks like two submarines supporting an oil rig. It places the bulk of the ship’s displacement under the surface of the sea, resulting in a more stable ride at low speeds.

_Hibiki _differs from its American counterparts at its rear. It has a large aft helicopter deck to allow for resupply flights during long voyages. The _Hibiki _class has a reported mission radius of 3,000 nautical miles and can patrol for 60 to 90 days at a time. Having the ability to take on supplies by helicopter gives _Hibiki _a major logistical advantage over its U.S. Navy cousins.

The first of its class, _Hibiki _officially takes its name from a stretch of open sea off the coast of Kyushu, but the officers who named her clearly had alternative meanings of the word in mind.

In Japanese, _hibiki _means “echo,” emphasizing the vessel’s use of reflected sound to map and track the location and movement of submerged ships. But the name has even more relevance. _Hibiki _was also the name of Japan’s first all-welded ship—a _Fubuki-_class destroyer turned over to the Soviet navy as a prize of war in 1947. Choosing this name for the new ship was a middle finger to the Soviet Union, the enemy _Hibiki _was designed to face.






*Japan’s invisible enemy*

American submarines wrecked havoc on Japan’s merchant fleet during World War II, leaving a deep impression on Japanese strategy. At the opening of the Cold War, this experience remained at the forefront of Tokyo’s defense plans.

The island nation was—and still is—heavily reliant on overseas trade. Transport vessels carried the essential food and fuel that powered the rebuilding Japanese economy. These crucial supplies would have been irresistible targets to Soviet subs in the event of a shooting war in East Asia.

While the postwar American security guarantee covered Japan’s shipping lanes, Tokyo doubted Washington’s willingness to act in a crisis. These fears fueled the Maritime Self-Defense Force’s growth into a strong independent navy capable of tracking Soviet submarines in the seas around the island nation.

Rather than being dismayed at Tokyo’s lack of trust, Washington _encouraged _Japanese naval development.

Japan’s strategic importance to American grand strategy lay in her proximity to the Sea of Okhotsk. Unable to beat the U.S. Navy in a straight fight, Soviet ballistic missile submarines retreated to naturally defensible bastions like the Okhotsk.

In the 1970s, the Soviet navy deployed _Delta-_class submarines carrying the R-29 ballistic missile. With a range of approximately 7,000 kilometers, the missiles could hit the U.S. West Coast from the safety of the Okhotsk bastion.

In addition, Soviet underwater traffic into the Pacific picked up starting in 1975. Moscow’s boats were deadlier, quieter and more numerous than ever. This worried Washington.

The U.S. pressured Japan to increase its defense budget in order to fund improvements in its anti-submarine capabilities. This pressure only increased after 1980, with Pres. Ronald Reagan’s inauguration and the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan.

_Hibiki _owes everything to Washington’s desire for Tokyo to secure its own waters. Fearing abandonment and the Soviet underwater threat, in 1989 the Japanese Defense Agency introduced plans for a new 2,800-ton acoustic surveillance ship.






*American brain in a Japanese body*

While Japan built the ship’s hull, _Hibiki_’s tech is all American. The U.S. Navy had already proven the effectiveness of SURTASS in the _Stalwart_-class before _Hibiki _entered service. The hydrophonic surveillance system remains the most sophisticated mobile anti-submarine listening device in service today.

After _Hibiki _entered service, Tokyo sent her to the U.S., where Washington paid for the fitting of the vessel’s SURTASS sonar system. In addition to ongoing financial support, the U.S. Navy reportedly supplies five technicians per ship. These civilian operations personnel work for the U.S. Navy’s Space and Naval Warfare Systems Command (SPAWAR).

Washington’s involvement with the _Hibiki _class is no secret. Department of Navy annual budget estimates refer to them as “Japanese Auxiliary Ocean Surveillance” ships.

These reports state that the Japanese and U.S. governments each pay half of the costs of operating SURTASS on these vessels. The funding includes money for training and upgrades such as the two ships’ new twin-line arrays which improve their effectiveness in shallow waters. The _Hibiki _class thus costs the American taxpayer around $10 million a year.

The funds also provide for a shore site—the Anti-Submarine Warfare Operations Center in Naha, Okinawa. The ships send their recordings to the center via the U.S. military’s Defense Satellite Communications System. The center matches the data against its database of hydrophone recordings toidentify submarines and track their positions.

The funding buys Japan’s direct and immediate contributions to U.S. naval intelligence-gathering efforts. It ties Japan into the Integrated Undersea Surveillance System—the U.S. Navy’s global submarine tracking network. This network of mobile and stationary listening assets include America’s own surveillance ships, one of which is based out of Japan at the Yokohama North Dock.

The _Hibiki _class is a Cold War symbol of the U.S.-Japan alliance. Like the alliance, the ships have survived the Cold War intact—even if ambitions for a third vessel have faded. Japan’s 2011 Mid-Term Defense Program review cancelled the longstanding plan and it seems unlikely that Japan will ever build the third ship.






*From Russia to China*

Even if the money isn’t there for a new ship, Japan’s submarine problem remains.

China has a growing fleet of submarines consisting of five nuclear attack submarines, four nuclear ballistic missile submarines and 53 diesel attack submarines. These attack submarines include Russia’s improved _Kilo _class and China’s own superior _Yuan _class.

Chinese ships regularly cruise through Japanese-controlled straits. In May 2013, the Japanese Defense Ministry publicized three submarine sightings in the contiguous zone that spans the Japanese archipelago. While this zone is not Japan’s territory, Japan has exclusive economic control of the waters 12 to 200 miles from its shores.

In November 2004, a submerged Chinese nuclear submarine navigated Japan’s territorial waters. Under international law, submarines should surface and fly their nation’s flag when in another country’s territory. Submerged submarines signal belligerence.

China sends its submarines to observe Japanese and American naval exercises in Japan’s seas. In October 2006, a _Song_-class submarine surfaced within five miles of the aircraft carrier USS _Kitty Hawk_.

The submarine was running on air independent propulsion and batteries, which makes it almost silent. The incident stoked fears that Chinese naval advances might threaten American supremacy in the Pacific. It was yet another example to Japan of China’s dangerous confrontational attitude at sea.

China is now building a solid second-strike capability. The U.S. Naval Institute reports that _Jin_-class nuclear-powered submarines will begin patrolling the northern Pacific this year. They will carry _Ju Lang_ 2 ballistic missiles with a range of 4,000 nautical miles—putting them within striking distance of the continental United States.

In response, Japan’s 2013 defense guidelines emphasize increasing its submarine force and strengthening its anti-submarine warfare capabilities. This still does not include building a new ship in the _Hibiki _class, but these cold warriors are still the most effective long-range naval surveillance means available to Japan.

Thanks to continuing American upgrades and training, _Hibiki _and _Harima _still man the eastern gates of the Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kamil_baku

Transhumanist said:


>


What are these missiles? can you give some information

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Kamil_baku said:


> What are these missiles? can you give some information



It seems that in the first image,it isn't a missile,but an UAV. It is called (if i'm not wrong) "J / AQM-6 TACOM"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Kamil_baku said:


> What are these missiles? can you give some information




Its a UAV, we also have the XASM-3,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*Japanese air-to-air missiles:*


























*F-15DJ Escort Jammer*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

Kamil_baku said:


> What are these missiles? can you give some information



*Number 1* is an *AQM-6 TACOM *UAV.
*



*

*Number 2* is a *Air launched target drone* used to test air-to-air missiles - I don't have a designation for that one.






*Number 3* is an *ASM-2* (also known as the Type 93) anti-ship missile.






Picture *number 4* features an *AAM-5* on the wingtip, and an *AAM-3* on the under-wing hardpoint (An ASM-2 and an AAM-4 are also present, but less visible).

*AAM-5*










*
specifications

Missile diameter* 12.6cm
*Missile overall length* 2.86m
*Missile full width* 44cm
*Missile weight* 83.9kg
*Warhead* Directional warhead
*Fuse* Active laserproximity fuse
*Firing range* 35 km (19 nmi)
*Promotion method* Solid rocket
*Induction system* Mid sail: INS +CoLOS
end sail:infrared image (IIR)
*Flying speed* M3
*Price* 55 million yen - ¥ 60 million

*AAM-3*

*http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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



*

*specifications

Missile diameter* 12.7cm
*Missile overall length* 3.1m
*Missile full width* 64cm
*Missile weight* 91kg
*Warhead *HE debris effectdirectional warhead (15kg)
*Fuse* Active laserproximity fuse
*Firing range* 13 km (7.0 nmi)
*Promotion method* Solid rocket
*Induction system* Dual-wavelength lightwave homing (IR / UVH)
*Flying speed* M 2.5

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

Japan is not a nuclear armed nation, but it can be.

*The "Japan Option"*

_*Paranuclear *capacity is the condition of a country possessing the technology to quickly build nuclear weapons, without having actually yet done so. Because such latent capability is not proscribed by the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty, this is sometimes called the "*Japan Option*" (as a work-around to the treaty), as *Japan is a clear case of a country with complete technical prowess to develop a nuclear weapon quickly*, or as it is sometimes called "being one screwdriver's turn" from the bomb, as *Japan is considered to have the materials, expertise and technical capacity to make a nuclear bomb at will*._

It has the technical capabilities and facilities that can make massive amounts of fissile material.






The Rokkasho spent nuclear fuel reprocessing plant. When the plant is operating at full capacity, it's supposed to produce 8 metric tons of plutonium annually. That's enough to make an estimated 2,600 nuclear weapons, each with the explosive force of 20,000 tons of TNT. A six-and-a-half pound lump of plutonium— enough to make a weapon — is the size of a grapefruit.

Japan also has a delivery system in the form of its* Epsilon space launch vehicle*:











*Function* Carrier rocket
*Country of origin* Japan

*Size
Height* 24.4m
*Diameter* 2.5m
*Mass* 91t
*Stages* 3–4
*Capacity
Payload to
250x500 km orbit
3 stages* 1,200 kilograms (2,600 lb)

*Payload to
500 km orbit
4 stages* 700 kilograms (1,500 lb)
*Payload to
500 km SSO
4 stages* 450 kilograms (990 lb)

*First Stage - SRB-A3
Engines* 1 solid
*Thrust* 2,271 kN
*Specific impulse* 284 seconds
*Burn time* 116 seconds
*Fuel

Second Stage - M-34c
Engines* 1 solid
*Thrust* 371.5 kN
*Specific impulse* 300 seconds
*Burn time* 105 seconds
*Fuel

Third Stage - KM-V2b
Engines* 1 solid
*Thrust* 99.8 kN
*Specific impulse* 301 seconds
*Burn time* 90 seconds
*Fuel

Fourth Stage (optional) - CLPS
Thrust
Specific impulse* 215 seconds
*Fuel* hydrazine

*And the H-IIA*





http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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











http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
*Function* Launch vehicle
*Country of origin* Japan

*Size
Height* 53 m (173 ft)
*Diameter* 4 m (13.1 ft)
*Mass* 285,000 - 445,000 kg (628,317 - 981,057 lb)
*Stages* 2
*Capacity

Payload toLEO* 10,000 - 15,000 kg (22,046 - 33,069 lb)
*
Payload to GTO* 4,100 - 6,000 kg (9,038 - 13,227 lb)

*Boosters (All Variants) - SRB-A, SRB-A3
No. boosters* 2 - 4
*Engines* 1 Solid
*Thrust* 4,520 - 9,040kN (SRB-A)
*Specific impulse* 280 seconds (2.7 km/s)
*Burn time* 120 seconds
*Fuel* Solid

*Boosters (H-IIA 2022/2024) - Castor 4AXL
No. boosters* 2 - 4
*Engines* 1 Solid
*Thrust* (1,490 - 2,980kN)
*Specific impulse* 283 seconds (2.78 km/s)
*Burn time* 60 seconds
*Fuel* Solid

*First stage
Engines* 1 LE-7A
*Thrust* 1,098 kN (246,840 lbf)
*Specific impulse* 440 seconds (4.3 km/s)
*Burn time* 390 seconds
*Fuel* LOX/LH2

*Second stage
Engines* 1 LE-5B
*Thrust* 137 kN (30,798 lbf)
*Specific impulse* 447 seconds (4.38 km/s)
*Burn time* 534 seconds
*Fuel* LOX/LH2

what Japan lacks is the political will or necessity. It can become nuclear if needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*Japan's other "carriers" - Osumi Class Tank Landing Ship:*

The Osumi class of ampbious ships caused quite a stir in the western Pacific when they were developed and commissioned between 1998 and 2003.

With the obvious look of small carriers, the Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force (JMSDF) went to great ends to assure those nations who expressed concern that these ships were not offensive weapons (prohibited by the Japanese constitution) and that they were not "aircraft carriers".

In an effort to reach that end politically, the ships were designated as Landing Ship Tanks (LST) officially, though they are clearly of a more Amphibious assault nature, providing a well deck for two air cushioned landing craft and other traditional landing craft, and air assault via helicopter from on board their large deck.

The well deck streteches forward to the island and houses two LCACs. Forward, there is a 100m hanger deck below the main deck, and a single elevator accesses tis space.

Modernization plans call for the hanger elevator to be enlargened to accomodate a V-22 Osprey aircraft, and for the flight deck to be treated to withstand the heat a Oprey VTOL aircraft would generate. The hanger spaces bcan also be used for vehicle storage where the fighting and/or armored vehicles can access the well deck. Helicopters (and later Ospreys) can also be stored and serviced there.

The Osumi class is a amphibious assault vessel. In a pinch its helos could serve in either a mine-hunting/clearing role or in ASW duties, but it is clear the vessel was in fact designed for amphibious operations. A designation of LPD or even a small LPH would be more accurate given the role of these vessels.




































*Displacement*: 8,900 tons standard 14,000 tons full load
*Length*: 178 m
*Beam*: 25.8 m
*Draught*: 17.0 m
*Draft*: 6.0 m
*Propulsion*: 2 × Mitsui 16V42M-A Diesel (2 shafts propulsion, 26,000 bhp.)
1 × bow thruster
*Speed*: 22 knots (41 km/h)
*Complement*: 138 crews + (330 troops)
*Sensors and processing systems*: OPS-14C air search radar,OPS-28D surface search radar,OPS-20 navigation radar, TACAN Electronic warfare and decoys: 4 × Mark 36 SRBOC
*Armament*: 2 × 20 mm Phalanx CIWS,2 × 12.7mm machine gun M2
*Aircraft carried*: up to 8 helicopter
*Notes*: Two Landing Craft Air Cushion (LCAC)
*Troops*: 330/1000 long/short duration up to 10 main battle tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*F-2*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Wonderful pictures @Transhumanist sama!!!


I see you're Norwegian! I have a friend here who's Swedish....he's onnleave right now tho. Maybe you and he can exchange discussions whenever he gets back.

Nordic Stronk!!


----------



## Transhumanist

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Wonderful pictures @Transhumanist sama!!!
> 
> 
> I see you're Norwegian! I have a friend here who's Swedish....he's on leave right now though. Maybe you and he can exchange discussions whenever he gets back.
> 
> Nordic Stronk!!



Name of said Swede? I feel compelled to give him a hard time for being Swedish - friendly rivalry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Transhumanist said:


> Name of said Swede? I feel compelled to give him a hard time for being Swedish - friendly rivalry





@SvenSvensonov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @SvenSvensonov



Ah, ok. I'll keep an eye out for him. You said he's on leave? Military leave? When's he coming back?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Transhumanist said:


> Ah, ok. I'll keep an eye out for him. You said he's on leave? Military leave? When's he coming back?



He's on research leave, he's a Ph.D candidate like myself, tho his area of expertise is in clinical psychology focused in military research. He'll be back im sure. The good never leave for too long. 

PS. Excellent pictures @Transhumanist ! Keep em coming, buddy!



Transhumanist said:


>





Ah, excellent picture of the Hayabusa Class Missile Patrol Boat. These babies are undergoing ASW upgrade btw. 



Some more pictures:













Hayabusa Class in Fleet Guard Position. 






In tactical evasive maneuvers, ASW operation exercise 






A squadron of Hayabusa Class in tactical evasive maneuvers, ASW operation exercise







Returning to port.... after a day's hunt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Hayabusa Class in fleet escort position:*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*Japan is currently designing a new generation of frigate-sized warships to replace the Abukuma class destroyer escorts. The new 3000-ton class ship is called the DEX. These escorts will be designed to provide special warfare and ASW support for larger capital ships.*
















*The DEX is to replace the older Abukama class destroyer escorts*











*The JMSDF will also begin fielding an upgraded variant of the Akizuki class destroyer (25DD) from 2017. 25DD will equip an improved FCS-3A S/X-band multifunctional AESA radar and a COGLAG propulsion system.
















*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*Innovations in Japanese Maritime Defense*































*JMSDF will likely become the first navy to operate a solar-powered HALE UAV to monitor the naval activities of neighboring countries. The first prototype will be flown in 2018. The operating altitude of the UAV will be 15 to 20 kilometers above sea level.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Transhumanist said:


> *Japan is currently designing a new generation of frigate-sized warships to replace the Abukuma class destroyer escorts. The new 3000-ton class ship is called the DEX. These escorts will be designed to provide special warfare and ASW support for larger capital ships.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The DEX is to replace the older Abukama class destroyer escorts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The JMSDF will also begin fielding an upgraded variant of the Akizuki class destroyer (25DD) from 2017. 25DD will equip an improved FCS-3A S/X-band multifunctional AESA radar and a COGLAG propulsion system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




We are planning to build 10 more Akizuki class destroyers for the JMSDF. She will be the largest , most powerful naval force in the Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*Japanese international aid response:*






*Flight crew*











*Send off ceremony*







*Representatives of the UNMEER, Guinea, Sierra Leone, and Japan at the Kotoka International Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

@SvenSvensonov !!!!!!! You're back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @SvenSvensonov !!!!!!! You're back!



Yeah, I couldn't let such quality contributions go unrewarded:

 Nordic Defense News, pictures, videos and history | Page 11 - 5 pages of awesome!

 and another 5 pages here - US military news, discussions and history | Page 16

I can't ignore that kind of contribution.



...

As for why I left for a few weeks; Anna got unexpectedly deployed to fill a gap in an overseas base. Which means I'm all alone with the dogs for the next few months. Spent time seeing her off, spent the rest of my time away in Utah visiting my sister and helping her settle into a new apartment.

...

Been to Fredericksburg yet (it was in April right?)? If so how was it? It stinks right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> Yeah, I couldn't let such quality contributions go unrewarded:
> 
> Nordic Defense News, pictures, videos and history | Page 11 - 5 pages of awesome!
> 
> and another 5 pages here - US military news, discussions and history | Page 16
> 
> I can't ignore that kind of contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> As for why I left for a few weeks; Anna got unexpectedly deployed to fill a gap in an overseas base. Which means I'm all alone with the dogs for the next few months. Spent time seeing her off, spent the rest of my time away in Utah visiting my sister and helping her settle into a new apartment.
> 
> ...
> 
> Been to Fredericksburg yet (it was in April right?)? If so how was it? It stinks right?




Yes I was in Fredericksburg couple of weeks ago, presented, and did some exploring on some civil war sites 

Ah, I knew you were busy with work and personal stuff , Anna mentioned it before. But glad you're back buddy! Dude, I need to update you on some new decisions . Check your PM today!  


-K



SvenSvensonov said:


> The JMSDF and USN are brothers, now and forever. Here's some cross-training pics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marine, JGSDF, JMSDF (from left to right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Marines and JMSDF Tokubetsu Rikusentai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JMSDF UH-60J lands aboard the USS Fitzgerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say hello to your new best friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VBSS, US cross training during RIMPAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USS Essex and JMSDF LCAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joint US, JMSDF disaster relief dril15th MEU




Hehehe! In the future I would for us to be renamed Imperial Japanese Navy again. 

The Imperial and US Navies.... Together making the world a better place 

The two GREAT PACIFIC POWERS....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes I was in Fredericksburg couple of weeks ago, presented, and did some exploring on some civil war sites
> 
> Ah, I knew you were busy with work and personal stuff , Anna mentioned it before. But glad you're back buddy! Dude, I need to update you on some new decisions . Check your PM today!
> 
> 
> -K



Alright, I changed some of my profile options around, so a PM here should work... or you can try my email if you still have it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> Alright, I changed some of my profile options around, so a PM here should work... or you can try my email if you still have it.



Sent you a PM. 


-K



Gabriel92 said:


> Japanese soldiers in Djibouti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 Besides the military deployment,the Djiboutians see positively Japan's actions,since even they have funded many projects in Djibouti  just like this (as exemple)
> -
> 
> This project in the amount of five hundred million yen, or € 4.15 million, aims to equip the CERD a power station using solar energy with a capacity of 300 kilowatts. This capacity could reach 400 kW, which represents a significant proportion of the production of electricity in Djibouti City.
> The solar power plant with 1,140 panels spread over an area of 5200 square meters is the first solar power plant in the East African region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternative développement durable Sur la route de lÉnergie : un instantané sur Djibouti - kiagi le mag' - reportages





The use of host nation utilities is one sign of the permanence of this base, although there are no doubt SDF-controlled redundancies in case of grid shortages.

The base will serve as a relay point for SDF supplies and personnel, reducing the need to send transport aircraft whenever SDF personnel are dispatched on missions abroad, they said.

The government is scheduled to hold an opening ceremony for the base in Djibouti in late June, and plans to invite President Ismail Omar Guelleh.

Having a forward operating base is essential for reducing logistical pressure at a time when much of the SDF’s airpower has been diverted to the disaster-struck domestic North. It also gives Japan the option of a layover and refueling point of its own in the event of future international disaster relief dispatches like the current ongoing aid to Haiti.

The second article hints at the bureaucratic and political decision-making at work, as well as the significance of the move as part of greater trends :

“Times have changed beyond recognition,” a senior official of the Defense Ministry said, recalling the time when sending SDF personnel overseas was widely opposed.

[...]

The opening of the nation’s first long-term overseas SDF base reflects changes in the security environment surrounding the SDF.

Djibouti, located on the Horn of Africa, is on the front line of the global fight against terrorism.

A senior Foreign Ministry official emphasized the opening of the base will serve the best interests of the nation.

“[Setting up the base] will make it easier [for the SDF] to cooperate with the U.S. forces, which emphasize counterterrorism operations,” he said. “And there’s rising demand for PKO in Africa and the Middle East. Being able to swiftly deploy SDF forces to trouble spots can contribute to [the security of] neighboring nations.”

[...]

Another senior official of the Foreign Ministry said, “[Such an international contribution] will help win broad support for Japan’s bid to become a permanent member of the U.N. Security Council.” Japan needs the support of Africa’s 53 nations to realize reform of the council.

The government’s interpretation of the Constitution makes it impossible for the nation to exercise the right to collective self-defense and restricts SDF activities overseas. However, Japan’s efforts to contribute to world peace should boost the SDF’s international reputation.


Yomiuri Provides More Details on Djibouti Base | Japan Security Watch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Nihonjin1051 said:


> We are planning to build 10 more Akizuki class destroyers for the JMSDF. She will be the largest , most powerful naval force in the Pacific.



Great news it is in the interests of world that Japan maintains a strong Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Pentagon Notifies Congress of Potential $3 Billion V-22 Osprey Sale to Japan*



Congress has received notification of a potential $3 billon sale of 17 Bell-Boeing V-22 Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft and support equipment to Japan, according to a Tuesday announcement from the U.S. Defense Security Cooperation Agency. 
In its statement, DSCA (pronounced dis-kah) said the potential sale would expand the ability of the Japanese Self Defense Forces (JSDF) to operate more closely with the U.S. and extend the range of their ground forces.

“Japan is modernizing its transport fleet to better support its defense and special mission needs. The proposed sale of V-22B Block C Osprey aircraft will greatly enhance the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force’s humanitarian and disaster relief capabilities and support amphibious operations,” read the DSCA statement.
“This sale will promote burden sharing with our ally and interoperability with U.S. forces. Japan will have no difficulty absorbing these aircraft into its armed forces.”

The agency notified Congress of the possible sale on Tuesday.




Pentagon Notifies Congress of Potential $3 Billion V-22 Osprey Sale to Japan - USNI News







@SvenSvensonov @Transhumanist @AMDR @Peter C @gambit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Pentagon Notifies Congress of Potential $3 Billion V-22 Osprey Sale to Japan*
> 
> 
> 
> Congress has received notification of a potential $3 billon sale of 17 Bell-Boeing V-22 Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft and support equipment to Japan, according to a Tuesday announcement from the U.S. Defense Security Cooperation Agency.
> In its statement, DSCA (pronounced dis-kah) said the potential sale would expand the ability of the Japanese Self Defense Forces (JSDF) to operate more closely with the U.S. and extend the range of their ground forces.
> 
> “Japan is modernizing its transport fleet to better support its defense and special mission needs. The proposed sale of V-22B Block C Osprey aircraft will greatly enhance the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force’s humanitarian and disaster relief capabilities and support amphibious operations,” read the DSCA statement.
> “This sale will promote burden sharing with our ally and interoperability with U.S. forces. Japan will have no difficulty absorbing these aircraft into its armed forces.”
> 
> The agency notified Congress of the possible sale on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentagon Notifies Congress of Potential $3 Billion V-22 Osprey Sale to Japan - USNI News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SvenSvensonov @Transhumanist @AMDR @Peter C @gambit



Awesome!!!!! The V22 is just the tip of the iceberg in terms of what the future holds.





V280 Valor





V44

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Peter C said:


> Awesome!!!!! The V22 is just the tip of the iceberg in terms of what the future holds.
> 
> View attachment 218873
> 
> V280 Valor
> 
> View attachment 218874
> 
> V44




The approved sale of 17 Ospreys for the JGSDF is going to be the first of many. Remember , my friend, that Japan had approved a $240 Billion modernization plan. This $3 billion worth in sales is just a drop in the bucket. From what I hear in Japan defense circles, is the plan to purchase an additional 40, which will be for carrier based operations, ergo, for the JMSDF. 


I can't wait to see more pictures of the these V22s, next time, donning the Rising Sun.... 

















....welcome to the JSDF, .....V22s!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

v22's in Nepal!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Pentagon Notifies Congress of Potential $3 Billion V-22 Osprey Sale to Japan*
> 
> 
> 
> Congress has received notification of a potential $3 billon sale of 17 Bell-Boeing V-22 Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft and support equipment to Japan, according to a Tuesday announcement from the U.S. Defense Security Cooperation Agency.
> 
> In its statement, DSCA (pronounced dis-kah) said the potential sale would expand the ability of the Japanese Self Defense Forces (JSDF) to operate more closely with the U.S. and extend the range of their ground forces.
> 
> “Japan is modernizing its transport fleet to better support its defense and special mission needs. The proposed sale of V-22B Block C Osprey aircraft will greatly enhance the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force’s humanitarian and disaster relief capabilities and support amphibious operations,” read the DSCA statement.
> 
> “This sale will promote burden sharing with our ally and interoperability with U.S. forces. Japan will have no difficulty absorbing these aircraft into its armed forces.”
> 
> The agency notified Congress of the possible sale on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentagon Notifies Congress of Potential $3 Billion V-22 Osprey Sale to Japan - USNI News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SvenSvensonov @Transhumanist @AMDR @Peter C @gambit



To be used specifically on Izumo Class? 17 isn't a lot, so from my perspective it seems these will be used as ship-to-shore connectors (personnel and goods) and not special operations aircraft which would require a larger lot to allow for general mission and special mission operations without cutting into the operational capabilities of either mission profile. The GSDF should get in on the game too, they are marvelous airframes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Asagiri Class Destroyer --- 8 Ships in this Class (DD 151, DD 152, DD153, DD154, DD155, DD156, DD157, DD158)*


「はつゆき」型の改良型汎用護衛艦。「はつゆき」型は3000トンの船体に重武装を詰め込む余裕のない設計だったため、排水量を
3500トンに拡大し同様の兵装を施した。大型化したヘリ格納庫と2本のマストが外観上の大きな特徴だが、大きな平面を晒す
格納庫はステルス上不利で、また後部マストに設置された各種機器は後部煙突からの熱煙で損傷するなど、設計ミスを指摘する
声は多い。しかしながら、バランスのとれた性能を有し、あめ型・なみ型が就役した今もなお、護衛艦隊の基幹として活躍している
艦齢の高い1番艦と2番艦は練習艦に種別変更されていたが、護衛艦の増強により2011年3月に「やまぎり」が、2012年3月には
「あさぎり」が護衛艦に復帰した。



「設計ミス」「飛脚」などネガティブな評価が多いですが、尖った艦首や獲物を狙う獣を思わせる低いシルエットはとても美しいと
思います。とりわけ、左舷後方からの姿は海自でも１・２を争うほどの美しさだと思います！



------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Asagiri Class Destroyer --- continued*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Asagiri Class Destroyer --- continued*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Asagiri Class Destroyer --- continued*



I'd give you a positive ranking, but I can't. I'll tease you instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Transhumanist said:


> I'd give you a positive ranking, but I can't. I'll tease you instead.






Ha ha ha, tease you did. And successful at it, too. She's a beautiful ship, is this the Stennis?


----------



## Transhumanist

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Ha ha ha, tease you did. And successful at it, too. She's a beautiful ship, is this the Stennis?



No, that's "Dubya" - Washington that is (CVN-73).

I'd like to see this with Mt. Fuji behind it one day:






It would be awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Transhumanist said:


> No, that's "Dubya" - Washington that is (CVN-73).
> 
> I'd like to see this with Mt. Fuji behind it one day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be awesome!





Thanks buddy ! I'm also excited to see more of the Gerald Ford Class , those are in a league of its own. 













Transhumanist said:


> I'd like to see this with Mt. Fuji behind it one day:




How about this one? 




This is the DDR "Revolution" concept for the second batch of Akizuki class destroyers. Rumors are that anywhere between 8-10 of these will be constructed for the JMSDF. This is JMSDF's answer to the Type 055, LOL!

























PS. These babies will be equipped with Cruise Missiles. EHEM. EHEM....


@Gabriel92 @SvenSvensonov @Armstrong @cnleio @sato fernando @Aegis DDG @tokyoboy @Shotgunner51 @Pangu

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> This is the DDR "Revolution" concept for the second batch of Akizuki class destroyers. Rumors are that anywhere between 8-10 of these will be constructed for the JMSDF. This is JMSDF's answer to the Type 055, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. These babies will be equipped with Cruise Missiles. EHEM. EHEM....


The integrated radio system is latest building trend for next-gen air-defense DDG. How many tons of this "Revolution" Akizuki class destroyer ? and VLS units plan for it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> The integrated radio system is latest building trend for next-gen air-defense DDG. How many tons of this "Revolution" Akizuki class destroyer ? and VLS units plan for it ?





At base, she will start at 5400 tonnes. Maximum payload will , as a deployed warship, she will be around 7k tonnes like the first batch of Akizukis.

Bro, we plan on maintaining a fleet of around 16 Akizukis (1st and 2nd batch). 

From now till 2025; we will be adding:

1) 2 new Atagos AEGIS GMD
2) 8 new Akizukis (DDR Revolution)
3) 1 new Izumo class DDH 184
4) 3 new Soryu class (total of 10)


And also we will be producing a new LCS to be joint developed with the Americans. 

Exciting times for JMSDF Combined Fleet!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> At base, she will start at 5400 tonnes. Maximum payload will , as a deployed warship, she will be around 7k tonnes like the first batch of Akizukis.
> 
> Bro, we plan on maintaining a fleet of around 16 Akizukis (1st and 2nd batch).
> 
> From now till 2025; we will be adding:
> 
> 1) 2 new Atagos AEGIS GMD
> 2) 8 new Akizukis (DDR Revolution)
> 3) 1 new Izumo class DDH 184
> 4) 3 new Soryu class (total of 10)
> 
> 
> And also we will be producing a new LCS to be joint developed with the Americans.
> 
> Exciting times for JMSDF Combined Fleet!!!


Should be more Atagos better than Akizukis, although Atagos more expensive ... ... well China side is, now 6x 052C-class and 1x 052D-class served, a new 052D sea trial and Six 052Ds building in shipyards (satellite pics in 052D DDG thread of China Defence Forum) , these 8x 052Ds is 1st batch building project until to 2020. Both 052C/ 052D r 7,000 ton ships with 48x/ 64x VLS units, domestic type346 / type346A APARs.

055-class will be the biggest DDG built in China, all data i read is about 11,000~12,000 ton as a cruiser level with 112x VLS units (if news not lie) ... domestic APAR + Integrated radio wave system on it too.

As far as i knew currently China is following American "Arleigh Burke" development project, here 052C == smaller A.Burke-I, 052D == smaller A.Burke-II, 055 == future A.Burke-III 


A.Burke-II & 052C/D










A.Burke-III & 055











Nihonjin1051 said:


> And also we will be producing a new LCS to be joint developed with the Americans.


China built 2x triple-hulled vessels as Navy escort boat ... right now no any news for our LCS plan yet ... maybe focus on 052D and 055 building.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> China built 2x triple-hulled vessels as Navy escort boat ... right now no any news for our LCS plan yet ... maybe focus on 052D and 055 building.





She's beautiful ! 

We're developing this right now ----









cnleio said:


> Should be more Atagos better than Akizukis, although Atagos more expensive ... ... well China side is, now 6x 052C-class and 1x 052D-class served, a new 052D sea trial and Six 052Ds building in shipyards (satellite pics in 052D DDG thread of China Defence Forum) , these 8x 052Ds is 1st batch building project until to 2020. Both 052C/ 052D r 7,000 ton ships with 48x/ 64x VLS units, domestic type346 / type346A APARs.
> 
> 055-class will be the biggest DDG built in China, all data i read is about 11,000~12,000 ton as a cruiser level with 112x VLS units (if news not lie) ... domestic APAR + Integrated radio wave system on it too.
> 
> As far as i knew currently China is following American "Arleigh Burke" development project, here 052C == smaller A.Burke-I, 052D == smaller A.Burke-II, 055 == future A.Burke-III




What an impressive building category , bro. And yes the Type 052D is something that I am fond of --- lol. The new Type 055 will be a league in her own, with impressive fire power. Definitely will make the PLAN even stronger than she already is.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

Nihonjin1051 said:


> She's beautiful !
> 
> We're developing this right now ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an impressive building category , bro. And yes the Type 052D is something that I am fond of --- lol. The new Type 055 will be a league in her own, with impressive fire power. Definitely will make the PLAN even stronger than she already is.



They want to surround your country by two fleets, North and East


----------



## Aepsilons

BoQ77 said:


> They want to surround your country by two fleets, North and East




They have 3 major fleets: a) South Sea Fleet, b) East Sea Fleet, c) North Sea Fleet. 

But in order to surround the Japanese Archipelago (over 6,900 islands) , one has to effectively address the Japanese Navy, which in its own right is composed of 4 Fleets: a) 1st Escort Fleet , b) 2nd Escort Fleet, c) 3rd Escort Fleet and d) 4th Escort Fleet. The JMSDF --- plans to maintain a Destroyer Fleet Size of 55 Destroyers, not including the light destroyers (frigates), heavy corvettes, submarines, carriers. 

China has a growing naval force, one that is to be respected and studied. A direct confrontation between the two great navies of Asia -- the JMSDF and the PLAN would be a massive engagement, one that would ultimately bring the presence of the US Navy, specifically the US Pacific Command's 7th Fleet. 

Japan will continue , now that we have removed limitations to our power projection (and will ultimately enact a more offensive power mandate) , there is little to any naval force that we consider a threat. Coupled with our alliance and equal partnership with the United States --- any threat to Japan throughout the globe will be handled accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

It must be a hard nut to crack.


----------



## Aepsilons

BoQ77 said:


> It must be a hard nut to crack.




he he he, no navy ever threatened Japan but the US Navy. 

Remember that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Japan Boosts ISR Abilities Across Domains*
By Paul Kallender-Umezu 12:42 p.m. EDT May 11, 2015




_Japan's planned ISR improvements include replacement of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force's P-3C Orion patrol aircraft with the Japanese-built Kawasaki P-1, seen here.(Photo: Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force)_


TOKYO — Japan's defense budget for 2015 prioritizes intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) improvements as the Ministry of Defense attempts to bolster, in particular, its ability to protect Japan's far-flung southwestern island chain, Nansei Shoto.

New ISR programs — some announced, some in planning — show Japan is extending its ISR reach not only in air- and space-based systems, but also in new maritime applications.

"The focus on improved ISR is useful and reflects a few things — not least, Japan's current ISR capabilities don't provide a useful operating picture of what's going on in the region," said Grant Newsham, a senior research fellow at the Japan Forum for Strategic Studies.

Japan's approach to ISR changed radically in 1998 when a North Korean Taepodong missile overflew the nation, shocking it and spurring leaders to develop a small constellation of information-gathering reconnaissance satellites.

But a 2007 direct-ascent Chinese anti-satellite test and the surge in probing and incursions into Japanese air and maritime domains have alarmed planners and the public alike. For example, from January to April, the Air Self-Defense Force scrambled fighters 943 times against Russian and Chinese aircraft, the second highest on record since 944 times in 1984. Incidents steadily dropped through the 1990s and early 2000s, with totals typically in the 140s to 160s. By 2005 it was up to 229, in 2010 it was 386, surging to 943 five years later, according to MoD figures.

"Given an increasingly assertive PRC [People's Republic of China] in recent years and North Korean movement toward better missile and nuclear capabilities, the region has never seemed more dangerous from a Japanese perspective," Newsham said. "Having a clear intelligence picture is obviously of fundamental importance."

To keep watch over the Nansei Shoto, the MoD announced that it will acquire Global Hawk UAVs and is researching the use of ship-based UAVs. To support these moves, the MoD will also deploy a new coastal observation unit on Yonaguni Island, which abuts Taiwan.

"There is concern in some quarters that Japan is overly dependent on the US' ISR capabilities and needs more of its own proprietary resources, particularly in terms of PRC and North Korean activities," Newsham said. "The … surveillance unit on Yonaguni is going to need assistance from Maritime and Air Self-Defense Force assets to really be effective."

Japan is also making a major push in space-based ISR following a new military and national security-oriented space strategy released in January. The nation's current constellation of four information-gathering satellites could double within 10 years, and a series of new dual-use satellites for ISR purposes is being considered.

For example, the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA) is cooperating with the MoD to host a ballistic missile early warning sensor on a new JAXA-built reconnaissance satellite called ALOS-3, and may go ahead and develop a space-based early warning architecture to support the US. JAXA is also investing in a slew of new dual-use ISR satellite programs, including tactical satellites, and Japan is considering whether it wants to build space-based signals intelligence and electronic intelligence assets.

"Space-based ISR is certainly an important issue for the US due to its global defense obligations," said Scott Pace, director of the Space Policy Institute at the George Washington University's Elliott School of International Affairs.

In addition, space situational awareness and maritime domain awareness are key priorities for space-based ISR, following a series of agreements with the US, which is keen for Japan to play a greater role in these areas, Pace said.

Japan also wants to bolster its maritime ISR, most notably through the acquisition of 20 Kawasaki P-1 patrol aircraft, with improved detection/discernment capabilities, flight performance, information-processing capabilities, and attack capabilities to succeed existing P-3C fixed-wing patrol aircraft, which are also receiving upgrades.

Japan plans to refocus on "close-in" ISR to protect ports, harbors and other critical infrastructure, said Bob Nugent, affiliate consultant at AMI International. At least five MoD research projects cover a variety of unmanned maritime ISR systems and technologies, including long-range "sea gliders," cooperative networks of surface and underwater unmanned vehicles.

Some of these systems will be featured at the MAST Asia maritime security exhibition to be held mid-May in Yokohama. For example, NEC Corp. will outline a proposed system of underwater wireless electric charging stations for UUVs.

"Japan is keenly looking at advanced long-range acoustic hydrophones using optical fiber rather than traditional electro-acoustic listening devices," Nugent said. "Additional MoD research includes projects to improve performance of underwater passive sonar arrays. All these highlight Japan's need to improve ISR in the underwater domain."

Nugent said improved energy storage and charge/recharge technologies will be a key enabler for many of the advanced ISR platforms. Several Japanese and international companies are researching power and energy technologies "beyond the battery."

Japan's next-generation system requirements are already creating new opportunities for suppliers, said Eric Johnson, president of JSR Micro, the US subsidiary of JSR, a major Japanese semiconductor materials company.

"We're developing advanced energy storage technologies using supercapacitors that deliver very high bursts of energy and recharge quickly … needed for remote maritime sensors; unmanned vehicles operating over, on or under the water; and even space satellites … areas of particular interest in Japan and beyond for future maritime ISR systems," Johnson said.

Newsham said Japan needs to go beyond its traditional focus on systems and technology and focus on better integration between the services and between Japan and the US, particularly since the alliance partners have just updated their defense guidelines touting "seamless" cooperation.

"More effective ISR allows Japan to make more of a contribution to the overall US-Japan defense effort. … Japan has some good ISR hardware, but it hasn't created a coherent national ISR network that collects intelligence from all sources, properly assesses and classifies it, and disseminates it to the right end users — both in Japan and elsewhere," Newsham said.

Japan Boosts ISR Abilities Across Domains

@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CCP

Nihonjin1051 said:


> he he he, no navy ever threatened Japan but the US Navy.
> 
> Remember that.



Can you compare Chinese Navy with Japanese Navy?

Or you prefer missiles/Air Force?



Nihonjin1051 said:


> They have 3 major fleets: a) South Sea Fleet, b) East Sea Fleet, c) North Sea Fleet.
> 
> But in order to surround the Japanese Archipelago (over 6,900 islands) , one has to effectively address the Japanese Navy, which in its own right is composed of 4 Fleets: a) 1st Escort Fleet , b) 2nd Escort Fleet, c) 3rd Escort Fleet and d) 4th Escort Fleet. The JMSDF --- plans to maintain a Destroyer Fleet Size of 55 Destroyers, not including the light destroyers (frigates), heavy corvettes, submarines, carriers.
> 
> China has a growing naval force, one that is to be respected and studied. A direct confrontation between the two great navies of Asia -- the JMSDF and the PLAN would be a massive engagement, one that would ultimately bring the presence of the US Navy, specifically the US Pacific Command's 7th Fleet.
> 
> Japan will continue , now that we have removed limitations to our power projection (and will ultimately enact a more offensive power mandate) , there is little to any naval force that we consider a threat. Coupled with our alliance and equal partnership with the United States --- any threat to Japan throughout the globe will be handled accordingly.



You have to learn how to build engine, radar and missiles first.....


----------



## Aepsilons

JS Harusame, en route to the Philippines in May, 2015:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JayMandan

Look at these ships racing for their sisig and smb..LoL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

JayMandan said:


> Look at these ships racing for their sisig and smb..LoL





Ha Ha Ha, tam-is man gyud ang pag kain na Pilipino ! Salamat kaayo sa pancit og dinguanon og homba-homba. 

Tagay Tagay!


----------



## JayMandan

Humba (Surigaonon) is one of my favorite filipino dish next to Kinilaw (fish, shrimp, squid)

Tagay na pre! Kanpai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

JayMandan said:


> Humba (Surigaonon) is one of my favorite filipino dish next to Kinilaw (fish, shrimp, squid)
> 
> Tagay na pre! Kanpai!




he he he maoho ba? taga surigao diay imo pamilya, pare @JayMandan ?


----------



## JayMandan

Nihonjin1051 said:


> he he he maoho ba? taga surigao diay imo pamilya, pare @JayMandan ?


Hai! Surigao del Sur. My little town is right next to the beach facing the Pacific ocean. That's where I'm going this September

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

JayMandan said:


> Hai! Surigao del Sur. My little town is right next to the beach facing the Pacific ocean. That's where I'm going this September




I've never been to Surigao, tho there's so much history there ! The Battle of Surigao Strait, specifically. 

All this time I was talking to you in Tagalog, i thought you were from Luzon, hehe, sorry ha. Hilig ka sa Binisayang Sinug-buanon, bai? Atoha atoha ra ni ha,--- mas kahibalo pa ko sa Sinugbuanon kay sa Tagalog. I took an immersion class in Cebu years ago. Naa pod ka pamilya sa Surigao, bai? O naa ba sila tanan diri sa Amerika?


Daghan Salamat !


----------



## JayMandan

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I've never been to Surigao, tho there's so much history there ! The Battle of Surigao Strait, specifically.
> 
> All this time I was talking to you in Tagalog, i thought you were from Luzon, hehe, sorry ha. Hilig ka sa Binisayang Sinug-buanon, bai? Atoha atoha ra ni ha,--- mas kahibalo pa ko sa Sinugbuanon kay sa Tagalog. I took an immersion class in Cebu years ago. Naa pod ka pamilya sa Surigao, bai? O naa ba sila tanan diri sa Amerika?
> 
> 
> Daghan Salamat !


Ok lang bay. Surigaonon ang among sinultihan. Some words are a little different but dali ra masabtan kay bisaya man gihapon. Some words with an "L" are switched with "y" and "Y" with "j".
Balay=bayay
tulo=tuyo
walay biyaay = wayay bijaay (walang iwanan)
Bisaya=Bisaja 

Ang amohang lungsod gamay kaayo pero nagproduce kami ng mga generals like Lt. Gen. W.Hotchkiss III ret. (current civil aviation authority president) and his bro brig. Gen. C . Hotchkiss ret. And current commanding general of Phil army Lt. Gen. Irriberi. 


Ang tanan akong immediate family, Nia sa America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

JayMandan said:


> Ok lang bay. Surigaonon ang among sinultihan. Some words are a little different but dali ra masabtan kay bisaya man gihapon. Some words with an "L" are switched with "y" and "Y" with "j".
> Balay=bayay
> tulo=tuyo
> walay biyaay = wayay bijaay (walang iwanan)
> Bisaya=Bisaja
> 
> Ang amohang lungsod gamay kaayo pero nagproduce kami ng mga generals like Lt. Gen. W.Hotchkiss III ret. (current civil aviation authority president) and his bro brig. Gen. C . Hotchkiss ret. And current commanding general of Phil army Lt. Gen. Irriberi.
> 
> 
> Ang tanan akong immediate family, Nia sa America.





Kuyawa gayod ang mga Bisaya, Bai. Sa una ning tour ko sa battle field sites sa Cebu, sa Bohol, sa Southern Leyte (site of one of the largest naval battles in the world, in history). Kadto sa Battle for Leyte Gulf og invasion sa mga Amerikano , ning gawas gayod ang mga Pilipinong rebelde, all out war against the Imperial Army na gi station sa Leyte. Kuyaw na kuyaw gayod ang mga soldadong Pilipino kai mo ambush , mo gamit og arang ka dakog kuchilyo nga tawag kono og "Sundang". Isug gayod ang mga Pinoy! 

Sige, nice to get to know you more here, bai. Unya Unya na pod.


----------



## JayMandan

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Kuyawa gayod ang mga Bisaya, Bai. Sa una ning tour ko sa battle field sites sa Cebu, sa Bohol, sa Southern Leyte (site of one of the largest naval battles in the world, in history). Kadto sa Battle for Leyte Gulf og invasion sa mga Amerikano , ning gawas gayod ang mga Pilipinong rebelde, all out war against the Imperial Army na gi station sa Leyte. Kuyaw na kuyaw gayod ang mga soldadong Pilipino kai mo ambush , mo gamit og arang ka dakog kuchilyo nga tawag kono og "Sundang". Isug gayod ang mga Pinoy!
> 
> Sige, nice to get to know you more here, bai. Unya Unya na pod.


Kuyaw kaayo mga old Filipinos, the real warriors. Karon ambot nalang haha. Wala sab makapildi sa kamikaze pilots bay..ako lang cguro gasulti ani, pero dako ako respeto sa ila...murag mas Kuyaw sila..the loyalty for the country and the emperor, way makapildi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

@Nihonjin1051 How about starting a thread for Japanese Air force related news and capabilities only

I'm surprised that they haven't upgraded their F2's to Blk 52 / 61 standards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

JayMandan said:


> Kuyaw kaayo mga old Filipinos, the real warriors. Karon ambot nalang haha. Wala sab makapildi sa kamikaze pilots bay..ako lang cguro gasulti ani, pero dako ako respeto sa ila...murag mas Kuyaw sila..the loyalty for the country and the emperor, way makapildi..




Tho our people were enemies in the past, i admire so much that we are now friends and allies. Long may our peoples' bond last...forever. 



Indus Falcon said:


> @Nihonjin1051 How about starting a thread for Japanese Air force related news and capabilities only
> 
> I'm surprised that they haven't upgraded their F2's to Blk 52 / 61 standards




That's a good advice Sadiq @Indus Falcon ! Let's start one 

Maybe we can start an air + aerospace thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Given the rapid pace at which China is developing it's Armed Forces ,especially the Air Force and the Naval Air Arm, I thought it would be pertinent at this juncture to start a thread that specifically caters to the Japanese Air Force and Aerospace Capabilities.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Indus Falcon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Tho our people were enemies in the past, i admire so much that we are now friends and allies. Long may our peoples' bond last...forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good advice Sadiq @Indus Falcon ! Let's start one
> 
> Maybe we can start an air + aerospace thread.


Done

Japanese Air Force and Aerospace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

What is the JASDF (Japanese AirSelf Defense Force) ?

JASDF was established on July 1, 1954 when the Defense Agency replaced the Security Agency, in order to bear the defense mission of Japan. Of the Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF), Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF), and Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF), JASDF is the most recent department. There are 47,097 Self-Defense officials and 3,227 administrative officials for a total of 50,324 persons (as of the end of 2013).

*Many different organizations are organized to work together in order to reliably carry out the mission "Defense".*






The MInistry of Defense and Self-Defense Force, centering on the armed organizations of the Ground, Maritime, and Air Self-Defense Forces, are organized with various organizations such as National Defense Academy, National Defense Medical Collage, National Institute for Defense Studies, Technical Research and Development Institute, Equipment Procurement and Construction Office, and Inspector Generals Office. JASDF established the "Air Staff Office" in Ichigaya, Tokyo. The "Air Defense Command" is the main force formation for air defense and covers all of Japan. Furthermore, other organizations, such as "Air Support Command" handling transportation, "Air Training Command" for education, "Air Developing and Proving Command" involved in aerial technique development, and "Air Material Command" in charge of the supply of equipment and commodities, are organized to work together to accomplish each mission.

*Air Staff Office*
The Air Staff Office is the chief organization for military service operations and includes the Chief of Staff of JASDF and his assistant agency. It works under the staff of the Minister of Defense.

*Air Defense Command*
The Air Defense Command is the first-line troop to be given an air combat mission. It consists of the Air Defense Command, Air Defense Force and other directly controlled forces, in order to carry out command and operations in an integrated manner.

*Air Support Command*
The Air Support Command is the organization to support the Air Defense Command by carrying out air strategy. In addition to the headquarters, it consists of troops for air transportation, air control, weather, and maintenance.

*Air Training Command*
The Air Training Command is the organization that provides education to SDF members in an integrated manner, and the educational agency to carry out basic education and training, and teach expertise and skill necessary for a SDF member.

*AirDeveloping and Proving Command*
The Air Developing and Proving Command is the organization for the development of the ever-changing experimental aircraft and equipment, aeromedicine, human engineering, and to carry out a wide range of research.

*Air Material Command*
The Air Material Command of JASDF is the organization to control supply depots No.1, No.2, No.3, and No.4 of JASDF, and is in charge of the procurement, safe-keeping, recruitment, and maintenance of necessary fuel, ammunition, and equipment.

*Other Units and Organizations*
In addition, there are other units and organizations such as the "Air System Communications Squadron", "Air Central Musical Band", "Air Staff College of JASDF ", "SDF District Hospitals in Misawa, Gifu, and Naha", etc.

What is JASDF? ｜ [JASDF] Japan Air Self-Defense Force

The mission of JASDF can be summarized into the following 3 points.

*Air Defense*
"Air Defense" guards the nation and its territory from an incursion by air, in airspace as far from the national territory as possible. Serious damage is inflicted on the enemy, thereby making an enemy attack from the air difficult to continue.

*Response to Various Situations such as Major Disasters*
When an emergency such as major disaster occurs, JASDF collaborates with each prefecture, and carries out aerial reconnaissance, dispatch of necessary personnel, transportation of people and material supplies, etc.

*Establishment of a Secure Enviroment*
The Self-Defense Force supports efforts towards international peace through international peace cooperation works. Also, by promoting international cooperation through international disaster relief activities, etc, we aggressively carry out activities for the peace and stability of the international community. Our goal is an organization that can be completely trusted, both domestically and internationally, by reliably accomplishing this mission.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

Indus Falcon said:


> What is the JASDF (Japanese AirSelf Defense Force) ?
> 
> JASDF was established on July 1, 1954 when the Defense Agency replaced the Security Agency, in order to bear the defense mission of Japan. Of the Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF), Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF), and Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF), JASDF is the most recent department. There are 47,097 Self-Defense officials and 3,227 administrative officials for a total of 50,324 persons (as of the end of 2013).
> 
> *Many different organizations are organized to work together in order to reliably carry out the mission "Defense".*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MInistry of Defense and Self-Defense Force, centering on the armed organizations of the Ground, Maritime, and Air Self-Defense Forces, are organized with various organizations such as National Defense Academy, National Defense Medical Collage, National Institute for Defense Studies, Technical Research and Development Institute, Equipment Procurement and Construction Office, and Inspector Generals Office. JASDF established the "Air Staff Office" in Ichigaya, Tokyo. The "Air Defense Command" is the main force formation for air defense and covers all of Japan. Furthermore, other organizations, such as "Air Support Command" handling transportation, "Air Training Command" for education, "Air Developing and Proving Command" involved in aerial technique development, and "Air Material Command" in charge of the supply of equipment and commodities, are organized to work together to accomplish each mission.
> 
> *Air Staff Office*
> The Air Staff Office is the chief organization for military service operations and includes the Chief of Staff of JASDF and his assistant agency. It works under the staff of the Minister of Defense.
> 
> *Air Defense Command*
> The Air Defense Command is the first-line troop to be given an air combat mission. It consists of the Air Defense Command, Air Defense Force and other directly controlled forces, in order to carry out command and operations in an integrated manner.
> 
> *Air Support Command*
> The Air Support Command is the organization to support the Air Defense Command by carrying out air strategy. In addition to the headquarters, it consists of troops for air transportation, air control, weather, and maintenance.
> 
> *Air Training Command*
> The Air Training Command is the organization that provides education to SDF members in an integrated manner, and the educational agency to carry out basic education and training, and teach expertise and skill necessary for a SDF member.
> 
> *AirDeveloping and Proving Command*
> The Air Developing and Proving Command is the organization for the development of the ever-changing experimental aircraft and equipment, aeromedicine, human engineering, and to carry out a wide range of research.
> 
> *Air Material Command*
> The Air Material Command of JASDF is the organization to control supply depots No.1, No.2, No.3, and No.4 of JASDF, and is in charge of the procurement, safe-keeping, recruitment, and maintenance of necessary fuel, ammunition, and equipment.
> 
> *Other Units and Organizations*
> In addition, there are other units and organizations such as the "Air System Communications Squadron", "Air Central Musical Band", "Air Staff College of JASDF ", "SDF District Hospitals in Misawa, Gifu, and Naha", etc.
> 
> What is JASDF? ｜ [JASDF] Japan Air Self-Defense Force
> 
> The mission of JASDF can be summarized into the following 3 points.
> 
> *Air Defense*
> "Air Defense" guards the nation and its territory from an incursion by air, in airspace as far from the national territory as possible. Serious damage is inflicted on the enemy, thereby making an enemy attack from the air difficult to continue.
> 
> *Response to Various Situations such as Major Disasters*
> When an emergency such as major disaster occurs, JASDF collaborates with each prefecture, and carries out aerial reconnaissance, dispatch of necessary personnel, transportation of people and material supplies, etc.
> 
> *Establishment of a Secure Enviroment*
> The Self-Defense Force supports efforts towards international peace through international peace cooperation works. Also, by promoting international cooperation through international disaster relief activities, etc, we aggressively carry out activities for the peace and stability of the international community. Our goal is an organization that can be completely trusted, both domestically and internationally, by reliably accomplishing this mission.





Excellent thread!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*JAXA - Japan's Space Agency

Space Launch Vehicle

H-IIB*






H-IIB is a Japanese Launch Vehicle. It is a two-stage rocket operated by the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency and MHI. H-IIB is built by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries. The vehicle is a heavy lift launcher that can be used to deliver payloads to a variety of Orbits including Low Earth Orbit and Geostationary Transfer Orbit. The H-IIB is primarily used to launch the Japanese H-II Transfer Vehicle on Missions to resupply the International Space Station. The H-IIB Rocket is being launched from the Tanegashima Space Center, Japan. Current Launches are operated by JAXA and MHI with plans showing that MHI takes over the entire H-II family (H-IIA and H-IIB) as a contractor.

To date, H-IIB has completed 3 successful missions demonstrating its capabilities and delivering three HTVs to Low Earth Orbit. The Launcher made its maiden voyage in September 2009. H-IIB is derived from the original H-II and the H-IIA that underwent extensive modifications to reduce costs and increase reliability and to increase its payload capacity for the heavy HTV. Unlike the H-IIA Launcher Family, H-IIB only flies in a single configuration. The Rocket features a core stage with four Solid Rocket Boosters installed on it that ignite at the moment of Liftoff and provide extra thrust for the initial portion of the mission. The H-IIB features a cryogenic second stage that takes over powered flight after the core stage burns out.
Flight proven components of the H-IIA series are also being used on the H-IIB Heavy Lift Launch Vehicle in order to reduce development cost and increase flight heritage and reliability for both launcher types. The development program of the H-IIB cost around 27 billion yen.

*H-IIB Specifications*

Type H-IIB
Manufacturer Mitsubishi Heavy Industries
Operator MHI/JAXA
Launch Site Tanegashima Space Center
Height 56.6m
Diameter 5.2m
Launch Mass 531,000kg
Stages 2
Boosters 4 SRBs
Mass to LEO 19,000kg
Mass to GTO 8,000kg



*Vehicle Description*

The H-IIB Launcher has a liftoff mass of 531,000 Kilograms and is 56.6 Meters in length. Unlike H-IIA, the H-IIB has an increased first stage diameter of 5.2 meters. The second stage is identical with that of H-IIA featuring the nominal 4-meter diameter. The first and second stage use liquid Hydrogen and liquid Oxygen as propellants. Four A3 Solid Rocket Boosters are clustered around the first stage and burn for the first 114 seconds of the flight providing 81% of Liftoff Thrust. The Launcher can lift payloads of up to 19,000 kilograms to Low Earth Orbit. Geostationary Transfer Orbit Capabilities are about 8,000 Kilograms.

*Core Stage*

The first stage tank walls and domes are made from aluminum alloy and utilize reliable welding techniques to provide maximum strength. The first Stage of the H-IIB holds 70% more propellants than that of the H-IIA. It is 38 meters in length and 5.2 meters in diameter holding 177,800 Kilograms of Liquid Oxygen and Liquid Hydrogen. Two LE-7A Engines power the first stage with a total thrust of 2,196 Kilonewtons. After engine ignition, the main engines are monitored for several seconds and good performance is verified before the vehicle is released and lifts off. An autonomous shutdown is conducted in case of off-nominal engine performance. The LE-7A has dry mass of 1,714 Kilograms and a length of 3.4 meters. It has a nozzle ration of 1:52. First Stage Burn time is 352 seconds after which the stage separation mechanism is used to jettison the first stage. Thrust Vector Control is provided by gimbaling the engines. The first stage has its own VHF communication system to send telemetry. Navigational Data is acquired with a Rate Gyro Package and a Lateral Acceleration Unit. The Rocket has a Flight Termination System consisting of two strings of transmitters, receivers and safe and arm devices. The FTS works with C-Band Communications and can be used to terminate the flight in case of any anomalies. The first stage has a Guidance Control Computer that is used to issue commands during the ascent phase
The interstage adapter between the two stages is a carbon fiber aluminum core composite structure.






*First Stage*
Diameter 5.2m
Length 38m
Propellant Liquid Hydrogen
Oxidizer Liquid Oxygen
Launch Mass 202,000kg
Propellant Mass 177,800kg
Propellant Tank Aluminum, isogrid
Oxidizer Tank Aluminum, isogrid
Guidance From 2nd Stage
Propulsion 2 LE-7A Engines
Engine Type Staged Combustion
Propellant Feed Turbopump
Thrust 1,098kN
Total Thrust 2,196kN
Engine Length 3.4m
Engine Dry Weight 1,714kg
Burn Time 352sec
Specific Impulse 349s (SL) 446s (Vac)
Chamber Pressure 1,840psi (12.7MPa)
Nozzle Ratio 52:1
Restart Capability No
Avionics Guidance Control Computer
Flight Termination
Rate Gyro Package
Lateral Acceleration Unit
VHF Telemetry







*Solid Rocket Boosters*

The H-IIB Launcher features four Solid Rocket Boosters designated SRB A3 that are ignited on the Ground and provide an additional amount of thrust for the first portion of the ascent. Weighing 76,600 Kilograms, each SRB is 2.5 Meters in Diameter and 15.1 Meters long. The Boosters burn for the first 114 seconds of the flight and are jettisoned several seconds after burnout. The Booster Motor Case consists of Monolithic Carbon Fiber Polymer. Each of the Boosters provides 2,305 Kilonewtons of thrust, all 4 are totaling for 9,220 Kilonewtons of thrust.
*
Solid Rocket Boosters*
Type SRB-A3 
Diameter 2.5m 
Length 15.1m 
Mass 76,600kg 
Propellant Solid 
Propellant Mass 66,000kg 
Motor Case Monolithic Carbon-Fiber-Reinforced 
Ploymer 
Thrust 2,305kN 
Nominal Pressure 11.1MPa 
Burn Time 114sec 
Specific Impulse 283.6s 
Control Electric MNT Vector Contro 

*Upper Stage*

In essence, the tank assembly of the second stage of the H-IIB is simply a smaller version of the first stage's design with a reduced diameter of 4 meters and a length of 9.2 meters. One LE-5B engine powers the vehicle during second stage flight. The Engine is 2.79 meters in Diameter and has a nozzle diameter of 2.49 meters. Le-5B provides 137 Kilonewtons of thrust. It has a nominal burn time of 499 seconds, but is certified to burn for up to 40 minutes. The engine can support up to 16 re-starts. During a nominal mission, the first burn of the second stage occurs after stage separations to place the vehicle in its preliminary Low Earth Orbit and a second burn later in the mission to increase the stack's orbital altitude or circularize the Orbit in case of the HTV. After spacecraft separation, the second stage is able to make a Collision Avoidance Maneuver or deorbit burn.

The second stage accommodates most of the the avionics of the Launcher. Flight computers and navigation system are redundant systems as part of a single-fault tolerant architecture. The Upper Stage is outfitted with a Reaction Control System. This system is used to control the vehicle's attitude during coast phases. The Upper Stage is also equipped with a Flight Termination System.

*Second Stage*
Diameter 4m
Length 9.2m
Propellant Liquid Hydrogen
Oxidizer Liquid Oxygen
Propellant Tank Aluminum isogrid
Oxidizer Tank Aluminum isogrid
Propellant Mass 16,600kg
Propulsion 1 LE-5B
Engine Type Expander Bleed (Chamber)
Total Thrust 137kN
Engine Diameter 2.49m
Emgine Length 2.79m
Engine Dry Weight 269kg
Burn Time 499sec
Specific Impulse 448s
Chamber Pressure 519psi (3.58MPa)
Restart Capability Up to 16 Starts
Ignition System Spark Ignition
Avionics Guidance Control Computer
Inertial Measurement Unit
Flight Termination
UHF Telemetry, C-Band Tracking






*Payload Adapter*

Payload Adapters interface with the vehicle and the payload and are the only attachment point of the payload on the Launcher. They house equipment that is needed for Spacecraft Separation and ensure that the payload is secured during powered flight. Electrical and Communication connections are also part of the Adapter and route spacecraft Telemetry to the Flight Computers for downlink.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
8


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Organization*
Major units of the JASDF are the Air Defense Command, Air Support Command, Air Training Command, Air Development and Test Command, and Air Materiel Command. The Air Support Command is responsible for direct support of operational forces in rescue, transportation, control, weather monitoring and inspection. The Air Training Command is responsible for basic flying and technical training. The Air Development and Test Command, in addition to overseeing equipment research and development, is also responsible for research and development in such areas as flight medicine.

The Air Defense Command has northern, central, and western regional headquarters located at Misawa, Iruma, and Kasuga, respectively and the Southwestern Composite Air Division based at Naha on Okinawa. All four regional headquarters control surface-to-air missile units of both the JASDF and the JGSDF located in their respective areas.


*Prime Minister of Japan*
*Minister of Defense*
*JASDF Chief of Staff / Air Staff Office*
*Air Defense Command*: Yokota AB, Fussa, Tokyo
Northern Air Defense Force: Misawa, Aomori
2nd Air Wing (Chitose Air Base: 201SQ, F-15J/DJ, T-4; 203SQ, F-15J/DJ, T-4)
3rd Air Wing (Misawa Air Base: 3SQ, F-2A/B T-4; 8SQ, F-2A/B, T-4)
Northern Aircraft Control & Warning Wing
3rd Air Defense Missile Group
6th Air Defense Missile Group

Central Air Defense Force: Iruma, Saitama
6th Air Wing (Komatsu Air Base: 303SQ, F-15J/DJ, T-4; 306SQ, F-15J/DJ, T-4)
7th Air Wing (Hyakuri Air Base: 302SQ, F-4EJ-Kai, T-4; 305SQ, F-15J/DJ, T-4)
Middle Aircraft Control & Warning Wing
1st Air Defense Missile Group
4th Air Defense Missile Group
Iwo Jima Air Base Group

Western Air Defense Force: Kasuga, Fukuoka
5th Air Wing (Nyutabaru Air Base: 301SQ, F-4EJ-Kai, T-4)
8th Air Wing (Tsuiki Air Base: 304SQ, F-15J/DJ, T-4; 6SQ, F-2A/B, T-4)
Western Aircraft Control & Warning Wing
2nd Air Defense Missile Group

Southwestern Composite Air Division: Naha, Okinawa
83d Air Wing (Naha Air Base: 204SQ, F-15J/DJ, T-4)
Southwestern Aircraft Control & Warning Group
5th Air Defense Missile Group

Airborne Early Warning Group: Misawa Air Base(E-2C), Hamamatsu Air Base(E-767)
Tactical Reconnaissance Group: Hyakuri Air Base(RF-4E, RF-4EJ)
Tactical Fighter Training Group: Nyutabaru Air Base(F-15DJ/J, T-4)
Air Defense Missile Training Group: Hamamatsu, Chitose
Air Defense Command Headquarters Flight Group (Iruma Air Base: U-4, YS-11EA,YS-11EB, T-4, EC-1)


*Air Support Command*: Fuchu, Tokyo
Air Rescue Wing (UH-60J, U-125A, CH-47J, KV-107)
1st Tactical Airlift Wing (Komaki Air Base: 401SQ, C-130H; 404SQ, KC-767J)
2nd Tactical Airlift Wing (Iruma Air Base: 402SQ, C-1, U-4)
3rd Tactical Airlift Wing (Miho Air Base: 403SQ, C-1,YS-11NT/P; 41SQ, T-400)
Air Traffic Control Service Group
Air Weather Service Group
Flight Check Squadron (Iruma Air Base: U-125,YS-11FC)
Special Airlift Group (Chitose Air Base: B747-47C [ Nippon-koku seifu sen'yōki ])

*Air Training Command*: Hamamatsu, Shizuoka
1st Air Wing (Hamamatsu Air Base: 31SQ, T-4; 32SQ, T-4)
4th Air Wing (Matsushima Air Base: 21SQ, F-2B; 11SQ, T-4 Blue Impulse)
11th Flying Training Wing (Shizuhama Air Base: 1SQ, T-7; 2SQ, T-7)
12th Flying Training Wing (Hofu kita Air Base: 1SQ, T-7; 2SQ, T-7)
13th Flying Training Wing (Ashiya Air Base: 1SQ, T-4; 2SQ, T-4)
Air Basic Training Wing
Flying Training Squadron (Nyutabaru Air Base: F-15DJ/J,T-4)
Air Training Aids Group
Air Officer Candidate School
1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th & 5th Technical School

*Air Development and Test Command*: Iruma Air Base, Saitama
Air Development and Test Wing (Gifu Air Base: F-15J/DJ, F-2A/B, C-1FTB, F-4EJ, F-4EJ-kai, T-7, T-4)
Electronics Development and Test Group
Aeromedical Laboratory

*Air Material Command*: Jujou, Tokyo
1st, 2nd, 3rd & 4th Air Depot

Air Staff College
Air Communications and Systems Wing
Aerosafety Service Group
Central Air Base Group
Others

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*JAXA - Japan's Space Agency*

*Space Launch Vehicle*

*Epsilon*

Epsilon is a Japanese expendable launch system designed to lift small payloads into Low Earth Orbit. The all-solid launch vehicle uses a number of heritage components flown on different vehicles and its major objective is to provide a low-cost launch capability for small scientific spacecraft.

The project was started by the Japanese Aerospace Exploration Agency JAXA in 2007 as a follow-on to the M-V rocket that was retired in 2006. Epsilon was initiated to reduce cost as M-V launches were deemed too expensive coming at a price of $70 million. The major cost-cutting measure is the replacement of the expensive M-V first stage with an SRB-A3 Solid Rocket Motor that is used as a booster on the Japanese H-II rockets. the second and third stage of Epsilon are modified versions of the third and fourth stages developed for M-V. 

Epsilon will be available in two configurations: Epsilon-X that premieres in 2013 and Epsilon-I, a more powerful vehicle featuring upgraded upper stages, that will be available in 2017. 

Both of these versions can fly in a three-stage configuration and also in a four-stage variant with a Post-Boost Stage acting as upper stage.

Epsilon stands 24.4 meters tall, is 2.5 meters in diameter and has a liftoff mass of 91,000 Kilograms. It is operated from the Uchinoura Space Center.

Epsilon-X with three stages can deliver payloads of up to 1,200 Kilograms to a 200 by 500-Kilometer Low Earth Orbit. With PBS as fourth stage, the vehicle can reach Sun Synchronous Orbits with a payload capacity of 450 Kilograms.

*Epsilon Specifications*

Type Epsilon
Height 24.4m
Diameter 2.5m
Launch Mass 91,000kg
Stage 1 SRB-A3
Stage 2 M-34c
Stage 3 KM-V2b
Stage 4 Post Boost Stage (Optional)
Mass to LEO 1,200kg (E-X, 3 Stages)
Mass to SSO 450kg (E-X, 4 Stages)






*Launch Vehicle Description*

*First Stage*

The first stage of the Epsilon Launch Vehicle is a modified SRB-A3 solid rocket booster. These boosters are used on the H-IIA and H-IIB launch vehicle to provide extra thrust to these launchers.

SRB-A3 is 15.1 meters long and 2.5 meters in diameter capable of holding 66,000 Kilograms of propellants. The Booster Motor Case consists of Monolithic Carbon Fiber Polymer. The booster has a total mass of 76,600kg and has an average vacuum thrust of 2,305 Kilonewtons (235,000 Kilograms) using BP-207J-based propellant. Sea level thrust is about 2,150kN.

Control during first stage flight is provided by an electromechanical Thrust Vector Control System consisting of two servo motors that gimbal the nozzle of the booster to control pitch and yaw. Power to the MNTVC is provided by a special high-power thermal battery. Roll control is provided by a Solid Motor Side Jet that is generated by a solid propellant gas generator. The booster burns for 114 seconds. Stage separation is accomplished with pyrotechnically initiated systems.

*First Stage*

Type SRB-A3 
Diameter 2.5m 
Length 15.1m 
Launch Mass 76,600kg 
Propellant Solid - BP-207J 
Propellant Mass 66,000kg 
Motor Case Monolithic Carbon-Fiber- 
Reinforced Polymer 
Thrust (SL) 2,150kN 
Thrust (Vacuum) 2,305kN 
Nominal Pressure 11.1MPa 
Burn Time 114sec 
Specific Impulse 283.6sec 
Control Electric MNT Vector Control 
Roll Control Solid Motor Side Jet
















*Second Stage*

The second Stage of the launcher is a modified version of the solid-fueled third stage of the M-V launcher. It is called M-34c.

The stage is 4.3 meters long and 2.2 meters in diameter with a total mass of 12,300kg including 10,800kg of propellant that is a BP-205J formula. M-34c provides an average thrust of 371.5 Kilonewtons (37,880kg) over the course of its 105-second burn. The second stage features an extendable nozzle that is deployed after the fairing is jettisoned and the first stage is separated. The nozzle uses an electromechanical Thrust Vector Control System to control the flight path during its burn. A conventional Hydrazine Reaction Control System is used for vehicle control during coast phases and for roll control during burns.

*Second Stage*

Type M-34c
Diameter 2.2m
Length 4.3m
Launch Mass 12,300kg
Propellant Solid - BP-205J
Propellant Mass 10,800kg
Thrust (Vacuum) 371.5kN
Nozzle Extendable
Burn Time 105sec
Specific Impulse 300sec 
Control Electric MNT Vector Control 
Roll Control Solid Motor Side Jet 
Coast Control Hydrazine RCS







*Third Stage*

The third Stage of the Epsilon rocket is also solid-fueled. It is called KM-V2b and is a modified version of the fourth stage used on the M-V launcher. 

The stage is 2.3 meters long and 1.4 meters in diameter with a launch mass of 3,300 Kilograms that include 2,500kg of propellant. It also features an extendable nozzle. KM-V2b uses HTPB based propellant to generate an average thrust of 99.8 Kilonewtons (10,180kg). It burns for 90 seconds.

The third stage is spin-stabilized.

*Third Stage*

Type KM-V2b
Diameter 1.4m
Length 2.3m
Launch Mass 3,300kg
Propellant Solid - HTPB
Propellant Mass 2,500kg
Thrust (Vacuum) 99.8kN
Nozzle Extendable
Burn Time 90sec
Specific Impulse 301sec
Stabilization Spin-Stabilized






*Fourth Stage - PBS*

The optional Post Boost Stage is used when precise injections are required by payloads. It is also used to reach orbits such as different Sun Synchronous Orbits. Typically, the PBS performs orbital maneuvers after the third stage of the launcher delivered the stack to a preliminary orbit. Comparing with the three-stage version, PBS reduces Perigee Error by 5km, Apogee Error by 80km and inclination errors by 0.4 degrees.

Unlike the other stages of Epsilon, the Post Boost Stage uses liquid propellant in the form of Hydrazine that is consumed by a small liquid-fueled engine to deliver 0.4 Kilonewtons of thrust (40.8kg). PBS is 1.2 meters in diameter and 1.5 meters in diameter equipped with several spherical tanks that can hold approximately 100kg of propellants. The PBS structure has a launch mass of less than 200kg.

PBS can support burn times of up to 1,100 seconds being capable of performing multiple burns to provide flexibility to trajectory designs and target orbits.

*Optional Fourth Stage*

Type PBS - Post Boost Stage
Diameter 1.2m
Length 1.5m
Launch Mass <200kg
Propellant Hydrazine
Propellant Mass ~100kg
Thrust (Vacuum) 0.4kN
Burn Time Up to 1,100sec
Specific Impulse 215sec
Attitude Control Hydrazine RCS






*Payload Fairing*

The Payload Fairing of the Epsilon launcher is 2.5 meters in diameter and 11.1 meters long weighing about 1,000 Kilograms. It is directly attached to the first stage of the launch vehicle and protects the payload, PBS, 3rd stage and part of the second stage. The nozzle of the second stage is housed in the interface space on top of the first stage. This simple design allows the upper two stage to fly without any casings or protective materials as they are only exposed once the vehicle has departed the dense portion of Earth's atmosphere.

Diameter 2.5m
Length 11.6m
Mass 1,000kg
Sep Altitude 150km
Notes Protects Payload & Stages 2,3,4

*Injection Accuracy*
*Into 500km SSO*

Parameter 3 Stages 4 Stages w/ PBS
Perigee +/- 25km +/- 20km
Apogee +/- 100km +/-20km
Inclination +/- 0.6° +/- 0.2°

Sprint-A - launched via Epsilon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Falcon

From World Air Force - 2015
pds25.egloos.com/pds/201503/01/13/World_Air_Forces_2015.pdf

Note: F15DJ - 45 Units, labelled under "training aircraft" are multi purpose aircraft, i.e. for training, combat and EW warfare as well.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*JAXA - Japan's Space Agency

Japanese Space Exploration Systems:

Hayabusa 2*






Hayabusa 2 is an Asteroid exploration mission by the Japanese Space Exploration Agency setting out to study Asteroid 1999 JU3, dispatch a series of landers and a penetrator, and acquire sample material for return to Earth. The mission builds on the original Hayabusa mission that launched in 2003 and successfully linked up with asteroid Itokawa in 2005 and returned samples to Earth in 2010 marking the first time sample materials from an asteroid were brought back to Earth. 

Hayabusa 2 is planned to complete a mission of six years – launching in December 2014 and traveling through the solar system for three and a half years, arriving at 1999 JU3 in July 2018 to spend 18 months studying the asteroid before making its return to Earth in December 2020.

The Hayabusa 2 spacecraft hosts two remote sensing spectrometers dedicated to studying the energy balance of the asteroid and its surface composition. The primary payload of Hayabusa 2 is a sample collection system that will acquire small amounts of surface samples during brief touchdowns of the main spacecraft on the asteroid's surface using a high-fidelity navigation system that allows the spacecraft to make contact with the surface just long enough to shoot down a projectile that causes an ejection of dust for collection by Hayabusa. 






Furthermore, the spacecraft will dispatch four landers – the 10-Kilogram MASCOT lander built in Europe for an in-situ study of surface composition and properties, and three MINERVA landers to deliver imagery and temperature measurements. All landers will make several hops across the asteroid’s surface to take measurements at different locations.

Another payload of the mission is an impactor device that will be deployed towards the asteroid and uses high-explosives to generate a high-speed impact that is hoped to expose material from under the asteroid’s surface for later collection by Hayabusa 2. A deployable camera will be used to document the impact of the penetrator. 

After all these ambitious events at the asteroid, Hayabusa 2 will make its way back to Earth to send a Return Capsule on its way to re-enter the atmosphere and bring the collected samples back to Earth for analysis. 

*Hayabusa 1*

Launched on an M-V rocket on May 9, 2003, the 510-Kilogram Hayabusa craft embarked on a long flight to its target which had to be changed multiple times due to delays related to the M-V launch vehicle. One year after launch, Hayabusa swung past Earth to accelerate and make its way out to Itokawa in its 0.95 by 1.7 AU orbit around the sun. 

The craft officially arrived at its destination on September 12, 2005 when it reached a distance of 20 Kilometers to the asteroid. In subsequent weeks, the spacecraft descended to 7 and then to 3 Kilometers before beginning a descent to deliver a target marker to test out the vehicle's tracking capabilities. This rehearsal landing was aborted due to problems with the optical navigation system and teams needed to re-group ahead of commanding the vehicle to once again descent from 7.5 Kilometers on November 2.

This second descent was a success and saw the spacecraft reaching 70 meters, verifying the navigation system and delivering a landing marker to validate the vehicle’s target tracking capability. With a landing site selected, the spacecraft approached to 55 meters by November 12 when the small MINERVA lander was released, but failed to reach the surface due to an error in its delivery. On November 19, Hayabusa landed on the asteroid, but teams on the ground were confused since the landing came during a handover of ground stations and by the time communications were regained, the vehicle had moved to 100 Kilometers from the asteroid. 

It was later confirmed that the vehicle did make contact with the surface of the asteroid, however, a problem during descent put the craft into safe mode so that the sampling system was not activated at touchdown. Nevertheless, the landing was thought to have delivered some dust particles to the sample container that was subsequently sealed off. On November 25, Hayabusa made its second landing, but again failed to initiate its sampling sequence before having to go into safe mode due to a leak in the propellant system. 

Over the next two weeks, teams were fighting to keep the mission alive since the spacecraft was loosing attitude control – its reaction wheels had already failed and the thruster leak caused the vehicle to spin – pointing its solar arrays away from the sun leading to power issues and pointing the communication antennas away from Earth. After attempts to correct the attitude by venting xenon gas through the ion thruster system, contact with the probe was lost on December 8 due to a sudden change in orientation. To stabilize, Hayabusa needed time for the conversion of precession rate to pure rotation which was expected to take several weeks. 

Finally, on January 23, 2006, beacon signals from the spacecraft were received and three days later, command capability was restored, allowing teams to instruct the craft to make another xenon ejection which improved the orientation of the craft that re-acquired low-gain communications in late February. By March, medium-gain comm had been re-established and tracking showed the craft 13,000 Kilometers from Itokawa. With two out of four ion engines still up and running and 7 of 11 batteries still being recharged, the spacecraft started its return journey in April 2007. 

To get back to Earth, the spacecraft completed two several-month long trajectory maneuvers in 2007 and 2009 into 2010. By March 2010, Hayabusa entered its final trajectory adjustment maneuvers to set up a proper re-entry path for the return capsule which required three trajectory corrections, each several days in duration. By June 5, the spacecraft had achieved a re-entry trajectory over the Woomera Prohibited Area in Australia – a broad strip of uninhabited land suitable for the parachute-assisted landing of the return capsule holding the sample containers. 






Three hours prior to entry, the capsule was released from the spacecraft, on a path to hit the atmosphere at 12.2 Kilometers per second. The return capsule made a successful landing while the main spacecraft burned up in the atmosphere. Several hours after landing, the return vehicle was located and recovered to be flown back to Japan to mark the start of the several-month process of opening the sealed sample containers and extracting any particles. 

In November 2010, it was announced that about 1,500 particles of extraterrestrial material were found and in the process of being analyzed. It was determined that the composition of Itokawa was similar to that of rocky meteoroids found on Earth confirming its identity as S-type asteroid. Scientists also determined that the dust collected by the spacecraft was exposed to the space environment for about 8 million years, an extremely short time scale in astronomy. This indicated that Itokawa possibly broke apart from a parent asteroid.
*

Road to Hayabusa 2
*
With Hayabusa 1 still on its way through the solar system, a possible follow-on mission was proposed in 2006 to closely resemble the original mission featuring a nearly identical spacecraft with only minor changes to respond to issues seen during the Hayabusa mission. With the initial drive to fly the mission as soon as possible teams were hoping to launch in 2010 or 2011, but the budget did not permit a launch then. The additional development time allowed more changes to be made to the original spacecraft design to use more advanced and robust systems and modify the payload suite, also acquiring international support from NASA and a team of the German Aerospace Center and CNES. New systems were added including a Ka-Band antenna and impactor. 

In 2012, the project transitioned from a proposal to a development stage when the Critical Design Review green-lighted the assembly of the spacecraft. Integration tests started in 2013 and the spacecraft was fully integrated by the end of that year, on the road to launch in late 2014.
*
Target Asteroid
*
Asteroid 1999 JU3 was discovered by the Lincoln Near-Earth Asteroid Research (LINEAR) that has been heavily studied using ground and space-based telescopes. Telescopic data shows that the asteroid is about 920 meters in size and has a rotation period of 7.6 hours. Spectroscopic analysis showed that that asteroid belongs to the C-type class of primitive bodies. Data also suggests that the asteroid, at some point in its life, was in contact with water. JU3 orbits the sun in an orbit of 0.963 by 1.416 Astronomical units, inclined 5.88 degrees. This orbit, stretching from Earth’s orbit out to just outside the orbit of Mars with a small inclination makes the object suitable for a return mission.

*Why Asteroids?*

Asteroids, like comets, are of particular interest to scientists since they are primitive bodies that can be considered to be the building blocks of the early solar system and hold a record of the birth and initial evolution of the solar system. Larger planets like Earth went through a more complex evolution over which the pristine materials were melted and altered significantly. Due to this change, the materials found on large planets do not hold information into their early stages of formation. 

Comets and asteroids, formed early in the evolution of the Solar System, retain a record of when, where and in what conditions they were formed. Exploration of these primitive bodies is essential in gaining insight into the formation of the Solar System. This may also provide clues into the presence and composition of organic molecules in the early solar system and possible mechanisms of their delivery to Earth. Learning about the formation of our own Solar System will also provide valuable information on exoplanets and their formation.

Asteroids can be divided into different classes based on their composition with each group showing different distributions within the asteroid belt between the orbit of Mars and Jupiter, depending on their distance to the sun. While Hayabusa studied and returned sample from an S-type asteroid that are stony in composition, the follow-on mission will explore a C-type asteroid. 
S-type asteroids deliver information on the components of rocky planets such as Mars and Earth; they are also the origin of the LL Chondrite, the most common meteoroid found on Earth. The C-type asteroids are believed to hold a significant amount of organics or hydrated minerals and may have played a role in the delivery of organics to Earth. All this information is based on spectroscopic data from telescopic observations as well as analysis of meteoroids found on Earth.

Other asteroid types that can be found farther from the sun are P- and D-type asteroids that are not abundantly found on Earth due to their stable orbits in the outer region of the asteroid belt or as Jovian Trojans. It is desired that a possible Hayabusa 2 follow-on mission would study one of these types of bodies to get a full picture of the composition of the different primitive bodies.
*
Hayabusa 2 Spacecraft*






The Hayabusa 2 spacecraft is similar in architecture to the first Hayabusa spacecraft with a number of notable changes, not only to the instrument and payload suite, but also to the spacecraft platform itself. These changes include the addition of a reaction wheel to create a redundant configuration, the addition of a Ka-Band communications system and changes to the Ion Engine System using more robust technology. Components kept from the original mission allow teams to rely on flight-proven technology that has shown to perform well over the course of a mission lasting over half a decade.

The Hayabusa 2 spacecraft consists of a spacecraft platform 1.6 by 1.0 by 1.2 meters in size using composite materials and aluminum alloy for a structural framework and internal and external panels providing mounting surfaces for the various spacecraft systems and payloads. The vehicle has a dry mass of 490 Kilograms and is capable of holding nearly 100 Kilograms of propellants. With its solar arrays deployed, Hayabusa 2 has a span of six meters.

*Electrical & Thermal Systems





*
Power generation is provided by two deployable solar arrays, each consisting of three square panels suspended on two booms that interface with the center panel and the upper deck of the spacecraft platform. With a total surface area of 12 square meters, the arrays are expected to deliver 2,600 Watts of electrical power when the spacecraft is 1 Astronomical Unit from the sun, decreasing to about 1,400 Watts when the vehicle is at 1.4 AU, the aphelion distance of the asteroid. Power is stored in a 13.2 Amp-hour Lithium Ion Battery. Power is distributed to the various satellite systems using a 50-Volt power bus with power being distributed by Series Switching Regulators that provide battery control and bus protection.

The spacecraft includes a cold re-start feature. In the event of a loss of all power, the vehicle can automatically re-start once power generation resumes in order to protect for a loss on sun-pointing attitude or other unforeseen events that can lead to a spacecraft shutdown. 

Spacecraft thermal control is accomplished using a combination of passive thermal control featuring blankets and multilayer insulation and active thermal control using thermally conductive coldplate assemblies, heat pipes and radiators installed on the cold side of the spacecraft. Heaters are used to maintain operating temperatures of electronics equipment when needed.
*
Attitude Determination & Control*






Hayabusa 2 uses a number of Attitude Determination and Control Systems and a combination of electrical and chemical propulsion. Attitude Determination is provided by two star trackers, two Inertial Measurement Units, four accelerometers and four Coarse Sun Sensors. The Attitude and Orbit Control Unit serves as the brains of the various sensors and actuators – being capable of autonomously maintaining a pre-programmed distance to the asteroid using data from the navigation sensors that also include optical systems and it also controls all descent events to ensure a soft landing and successful ascent. The system uses an extended Kalman filter that outputs the position and relative velocity that are processed using an orbit dynamics tool and a basic gravity field model of the asteroid. The primary attitude sensors are two star trackers which acquire imagery of the sky that is analyzed by a software algorithm that compares the acquired star pattern with a catalog to precisely determine the spacecraft's orientation in space.


Each star tracker has a field of view of around 8 x 8 degrees and uses a CCD detector operating at 1Hz. Hayabusa 2 maintains its attitude through the use of four reaction wheels that allow control of the vehicle about all three axes. The reaction wheel assembly is a rotating inertial mass that is driven by a brushless DC motor that spins the wheel. When accelerating the wheel, the satellite body to which the wheels are directly attached will rotate to the opposite direction as a result of the introduced counter torque.The original Hayabusa spacecraft had only three reaction wheels that were also capable of controlling the orientation on all axes, but did not have any redundancy. Early in the mission, one of the wheels failed followed by another later in the flight, requiring Hayabusa to rely on its engines to maintain its attitude. The addition of a fourth wheel ensures that the system can tolerate the failure of one of the wheels without losing any attitude 

The four Coarse Sun Sensors are installed on different sides of the spacecraft and are capable of detecting the direction of the solar vector with some accuracy in order to be able to point the solar arrays to the sun in case of a spacecraft safe mode. 

Two redundant Inertial Reference Units are used to augment attitude determination and for use to measure body rates in order to stabilize the spacecraft rates so that the star trackers can acquire star patterns which requires the spacecraft to dampen body rates to a certain level. The accelerometers provide insight into the operation of the propulsion system, allowing the precise tracking of the achieved changes in velocity supplied by the Ion Engine System that will be in operation for several thousand hours over the course of the six year mission.

*Propulsion Systems
*
Like its predecessor, Hayabusa 2 combines a chemical and electrical propulsion system. The spacecraft hosts a bi-propellant chemical propulsion system using Monomethylhydrazine fuel and Nitrogen Tetroxide oxidizer, stored in propellant tanks that are pressurized with high-pressure gas to operate a total of 12 pressure-fed thrusters. 

The 12 engines are operated as part of two strings that can be isolated in case of leaks or other problems. The ISAS-20N thrusters deliver a nominal thrust of 20 Newtons at a specific impulse of 290 seconds featuring a film-coating for thruster cooling. 

The engines are capable of operating in pulse mode for spacecraft attitude control and in steady-state mode for Cruise Maneuvers and other translational burns. The thrusters also provide de-saturation of the reaction wheels – spinning the wheels down while countering the resulting force with the engines.

Hayabusa 2 will achieve the vast majority of the required change in velocity to travel to and from the asteroid by using its Ion Engine System – IES. Ion thrusters generate thrust by accelerating ions through the use of an electric field and ejecting these ions at extremely high velocity creating thrust force propelling the spacecraft forward. Although ion thrusters deliver a very low thrust, they are extremely efficient and consume only a very small amount of propellant. Through long operation of the thrusters, spacecraft can achieve changes in velocity of several Kilometers per second as demonstrated by Hayabusa 1 (over 2km/s), Deep Space 1 (4.3km/s), and Dawn (over 10km/s).

Ion thrusters use ions to create thrust in accordance with momentum conservation. The method of ion acceleration varies between the use of Coulomb and Lorentz force, but all designs take advantage of the charge/mass ratio of the ions to create very high velocities with very small potential differences which leads to a reduction of reaction mass that is required but also increases the amount of specific power compared to chemical propulsion. 

The thrusters operate by releasing small amounts of Xenon atoms that are then ionized through electron bombardment by using electron cyclotron resonance microwave discharge – a new design that eliminated solid electrodes and associated heaters that were used as part of previous systems. The same microwave generator is used to feed the ion generator and neutralizer which reduces overall mass of the assembly. The neutralizer emits electrons near the exiting ion beam to ensure that equal amounts of positive and negative charge are expelled, thus preventing the spacecraft from gaining an excessive electrical charge that could damage components.

The generated ions are extracted by a dedicated system consisting of electrically charged carbon-carbon grids with primary acceleration of the ions taking place between the first and second acceleration grids. The negative voltage of the accelerator prevents ions from the beam plasma outside the thrusters from streaming back which would decrease the generated thrust. The ejected ions push the spacecraft in the opposite direction according to Newton’s third law. 

Hayabusa 2 uses four ion thrusters installed on a single panel of the spacecraft, facing the same direction to be able to combine thrust. Three units are in simultaneous operation, allowing the fourth system to come into play in the event one of the active thrusters fails. 

The system is fed from a 51-liter xenon tank that can hold about 73 Kilograms of the gas. Each of the thrusters generates an operational thrust of nearly 10 mN at a specific impulse of 2,800 seconds. During operation, the system needs 250 to 1,200 Watts of electrical power. The entire Ion Thruster Assembly weighs about 70 Kilogram and the thrusters can be gimbaled by +/-5 degrees using an electromechanical system. 

Improvements made to the propulsion system from Hayabusa 1 to 2 include a 25% increase in thrust and added mechanisms to prevent plasma ignition malfunctions in the ion source. The neutralizer, that had shown degradation after the first 10,000 hours of operation, was improved by protecting the outer walls from plasma and by strengthening the magnetic field to decrease the applied voltage needed for the emission of electrons. Hayabusa 2’s ion thrusters are planned to operate for over 18,000 hours. 






*Data Handling & Communications*

The Hayabusa 2 spacecraft is controlled by a Central Data Handling Unit that interfaces with all spacecraft systems and is capable of auto-commanding spacecraft functions, execute commands sent from Earth, handle all payload and systems data, and deliver housekeeping and stored instrument data to the communications system of the spacecraft. The Data Handling Unit is based on a COSMO 16 Central Processing Unit and is connected to the Peripheral Interface Modules of the various spacecraft systems using a high-speed data bus. Collected data is stored in a 1GB data recorder.

X- and Ka-Band Antenna

The communications subsystem of the Hayabusa 2 spacecraft is similar to that of Hayabusa 1 with the notable addition of a second High Gain Antenna as part of a Ka-Band communications system. Originally, Hayabusa flew with a large parabolic X-Band High Gain Antenna that took up most of the space on the upper deck of the spacecraft. Improvements in communication technology allows Hayabusa 2 to use two planar High Gain Antennas that are considerably smaller and have a lower mass while maintaining the same capabilities and communications characteristics. Having two high gain communication systems adds redundancy and also expands the vehicle’s overall capabilities in terms of downlink volume. The X-Band system will be used for day-to-day operations, that is, telemetry downlink and command uplink to the spacecraft. The Ka-Band system is primarily used for the downlink of science data, taking advantage of its higher downlink rate of 32kbit/s. The Ka-Band system also allows for a more precise DDOR (Delta-Differential One-way Ranging) that will complement the normal line-of-sight ranging and doppler measurements for improved navigation during the mission.

The two High-Gain Antennas have a very narrow boresight, requiring the spacecraft to point to Earth to enable communications at up to 32kbit/s. A single two-axis gimbaled X-Band Medium Gain Antenna with an 18-degree cone is used for telemetry downlink and command uplink at lower data rates up to 256bit/s when the HGAs are not pointing to Earth. In case the HGA and MGA can not see Earth, Hayabusa 2 will rely on three omni-directional Low Gain Antennas that provide beacon signal and basic telemetry and command uplink capability at 8bit/s.






*Optical Navigation Systems*

In addition to its absolute navigation instruments, Hayabusa 2 includes three Optical Navigation Cameras, a LIDAR, five Target Markers and a Flash Lamp to be used during proximity operations at the asteroid, the release of the landers and rover and the descent and touchdown of the main spacecraft.The three Optical Navigation Cameras are known as ONC-W1 and W2 (Wide-angle cameras) and ONC-T (telescopic camera). The ONC-W1 and ONC-T cameras reside on the nadir-facing panel of the spacecraft, looking straight down at the surface, while the W2 camera is installed on the –x panel to provide a slant view. All three cameras use two-dimensional CCD detectors, 1024 by 1024 pixels in size with pixel sizes of 12 micrometers. The detectors are sensitive in a wavelength range between 350 and 1,060 nanometers, covering the visible and near-infrared wavelengths. The cameras use a common electronics unit that employs a RISC processor and gate-array image processing technology providing image compression, center-finding, bright object detection, correlation tracking, terrain extraction and others needed for optical navigation.The wide-angle cameras each have a field of view of 54 by 54 degrees achieving a resolution of 7 meters per pixel at a distance of 7 Kilometers to the asteroid. ONC-T has a narrow field of view of 5.8 by 5.7 degrees with a ground resolution of one meter from a distance of 7 Kilometers. The telescopic camera has a focal length of 121 millimeters and an aperture diameter of 15 millimeters. It includes a filter wheel containing a magnifying lens, six medium-band band filters with a bandpass of 15 nanometers at 390, 480, 550, 700, 860 and 950 nm, and a single sodium narrow band filter at 590nm with a 10nm bandpass. It takes 4.7 seconds to rotate the wheel from filter to filter. Using its different filters, ONC-T will be used for multi-band spectroscopy. ONC-T will support exposure times of 5.44 milliseconds to 178 seconds with an additional <1 microsecond exposure for streak elimination.The cameras will be used during the cruise phase to acquire imagery of bright stars as well as the Earth Moon system for camera calibration. 

ONC Camera Placement on Spacecraft


Even at a large distance, the cameras will already be used to monitor the target asteroid for light curve and spectral observation and searching for a possible satellite of 1999 JU3. At the Home Point of 20km, the cameras are used for imaging the entire surface at a resolution of 2m/pixel using ONC-T that will also yield global spectroscopic observations. In the low-altitude phase, observations will be performed from 5, 1 and 0.1 Kilometers for detailed surveying of local areas in order to find suitable landing sites and a good location for the deployment of the impactor. During lander deployments, the W2 camera will take images of the departing vehicle followed by W1 for descent and trajectory monitoring. After landing, the small vehicles will be located with ONC-T from one Kilometer in altitude. 

*ONC-T & Bandpass Filters*

During the descent for touchdown, the ONC cameras will be the primary navigation instrument from altitudes between 50 and 5 meters.Imagery acquired by ONC will be used for morphological studies of the asteroid, the determination of asteroid volume for bulk density estimation, crater distribution to assess the age of the asteroid and to identify fresh soil locations, and studies of the artificially generated crater. Spectroscopic analysis involving ONC-T will provide information on the spectroscopic characteristics of the different surface features. This analysis will deliver data on basic composition of the surface, degree of hydration of surface materials and the presence of a sodium exosphere that could deliver data on the asteroid’s heating history which is considered an important piece of information by geologists.

LIDAR Laser Source

Hayabusa 2 is outfitted with a LIDAR unit that will be used for navigation when the craft is in proximity to the asteroid, scientific studies of the surface, and a technical demonstration for future optical communications systems. The LIDAR unit measures 24 by 24 by 23 centimeters in size and weighs 3.7 Kilograms comprised of a laser source and an optical head with telescope. LIDAR stands for Light Detection and Ranging and uses laser pulses that are reflected off a target to determine that target’s distance from the spacecraft.The system pulses its 1,064nm infrared laser source at an energy of 10mJ per 10 nanosecond pulse, up to one pulse per second. The laser generates a beam with a divergence of 1.7 mrad, creating a footprint on the surface of about 20 meters from the 20-Kilometer home point. The laser light that is reflected by the asteroid is detected by using a Cassegrain telescope with a primary concave mirror and a secondary convex mirror aligned about the optical axis. The aperture of the telescope is 127 millimeters in diameter and the optics focus the light into a silicon-avalanche photodiode through a narrow-band filter only allowing the desired wavelength to reach the detector. All optical components are installed on a stable optical bench. The LIDAR system will operate at a time resolution better than 3.3 nanoseconds allowing the system to determine the vehicle’s range with an accuracy of +/-5 meters from an altitude of 25 Kilometers, although it is expected that the system will acquire 1999 JU3 from a distance of 50 Kilometers. LIDAR data is provided to the spacecraft computer and the Attitude and Propulsion System to allow the spacecraft to autonomously maintain its planned altitude. When reaching 30 meters, a second set of optics will be employed for measurements up to +/-1 meter accuracy. In addition to delivering valuable navigation data, the LIDAR will record the integrated intensity of each pulse as well as the associated received energy which will yield accurate measurements of surface albedo including that of shadowed areas. Furthermore, the system will provide topographical data. 
In a Dust-Count Mode, LIDAR will detect the intensity of scattered light caused by dust in the vicinity of the asteroid. The instrument can not detect the abundance of dust particles, but will show the presence of dust over a certain threshold.

To serve as a demonstrator for future deep-space optical communications, LIDAR will be used around the time of the Earth flyby one year into the mission when a laser pulse will be sent from Earth to be received by LIDAR that will immediately return a pulse to the ground station to demonstrate a basic link experiment. The ground station to be used is NICT Koganei, using a 1.2J laser operating at a pulse repetition rate of 10 Hz. Hayabusa's Laser Range Finder comes into play late in the descent phase, consisting of four laser sources canted 30 degrees. It is activated at around 35 meters in altitude to deliver four oblique range measurements that are used by the attitude control system to keep the spacecraft pointed to the local vertical – ensuring that the bottom panel remains aligned with the local surface during the final meters of descent that are driven by the asteroid’s weak gravitational force. A fifth laser range finder is pointed at the sampling horn for the detection of contact signaled by motion of the sampling horn. Hayabusa carries a series of five Target Markers that are released towards a landing site to provide a tracking target for the vehicle’s navigation instruments. These spherical, bean-bag type target markers are installed on the underside of the spacecraft to be released at an altitude of about 40 meters when the craft is approaching its landing site. 






After releasing the marker, the spacecraft slows down to allow the marker to fall away from it and make contact well before the spacecraft. Once at an altitude of 17 meters, the spacecraft reduces its velocity to zero and enters a free-falling descent. At that point, the target marker is already on the surface and ready to be used for navigation. During final descent, the Optical Navigation Cameras W1 & T1 on the nadir-facing panel operate a Flash Light that is activated every two seconds and imagery is acquired with the light on and off to allow the onboard software to subtract the two images from one another to determine the position of the target marker. This technique is used to identify any horizontal velocity that has to be eliminated by the spacecraft in order to achieve a safe landing, otherwise an abort would occur. Another optical navigation method is tracking of bright pixel groups to estimate horizontal velocity. A final optical part of the landing navigation system are four Fan Beam Sensors that are installed on the solar panels of the spacecraft. Each side features one transmitter and receiver that create a three-dimensional detection area under the solar panels to detect any obstacles that could endanger the spacecraft during landing which would trigger an automated abort.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Organization of Air Wing*
JASDF is divided into seven air wings for the Air Defense Force, and two air wings for the Air Training Command. Generally, the air wings are organized as follows






*Distribution of JASDF*






Please got to the following link for further details:
Distribution of JASDF ｜ [JASDF] Japan Air Self-Defense Force

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*JAXA - Japan's Space Agency*

*Orbital Systems*

*ASNARO-1*

ASNARO, the Advanced Satellite with New system ARchitecture for Observation, is a Japanese satellite project developed by NEC Corporation and USEF (Institute for Unmanned Space Experiment Free Flyer) under funding from NEDO (New Energy and Industrial Technology Development Organization). The overall aim of the project is to develop a next-generation small-satellite bus with high-performance characteristics and flexibility to be able to support a number of payloads.

The ASNARO project was initiated in 2008 with the goal of developing a satellite bus with an open-architecture that reduces development and manufacturing cost while utilizing state-of-the-art technologies. ASNARO satellites will be employed in Earth observation missions, capable of supporting optical imagers, hyperspectral payloads and radar instruments. The ASNARO-1 satellite is outfitted with a high-resolution optical imaging instrument that can deliver imagery at a ground resolution of under 0.5 meters in the panchromatic band and under 2 meters for multispectral images.
*





ChubuSat-1*

ChubuSat-1, informally called Kinshachi, is a microsatellite project of Nagoya and Daido Universities and several aerospace companies located in the Chubu region of Japan. The mission demonstrates a cost-effective satellite platform and an imaging payload that will make observations of Earth in visible and infrared wavelengths, track space debris and serve outreach purposes by relaying messages via the amateur radio bands.

The spacecraft utilizes a standardized modular satellite bus that is 58 by 55 by 50 centimeters in size with a launch mass of around 50 Kilograms, designed to operate in orbit for six months to one year. The satellite uses an aluminum skeleton with internal and external honeycomb panels to create a lightweight but stiff structure.






Three of the external panels host triple-junction gallium-arsenide solar cells for a total of 60 cells per panel operated in three strings for a total power output of 100 Watts. Control of the power system is provided by a Power Control Unit which delivers generated power to a NiMH battery that consists of five strings with a total capacity of 9.5 Amp-hours. The PCU also conditions the satellite's power bus at 28 Volts with an operational range of 23 to 36 Volts - from this non-regulated bus, the PCU generates voltages of 5, 12 and 15V for use by the various electronics. The PCU controls the state of charge of the battery, distributes power to all subsystems, shunts power from the solar panels and provides housekeeping data to the onboard computer.

ChubuSat-1 uses passive thermal control in form of blankets and insulation in combination with heaters that are used to maintain an operational thermal environment for the main components of the satellite.

The spacecraft is three-axis stabilized using reaction wheels and magnetic torque rods. Navigation sensors employed by the satellite is one Star Tracker, three sun sensors, a three-axis magnetometer, and three Fiber-Optic Gyros to measure body rates.
The spacecraft is controlled in a two-axis stabilization mode using only the torque rods during safe mode and initial de-tumble/attitude acquisition with an attitude error of under five degrees. Three-axis control is accomplished through the reaction wheels with a pointing accuracy better than 0.8 degrees. Regular momentum dumps from the reaction wheels are done by de-spinning the wheels and countering the resulting torque using the magnetic rods.

The data system of the satellite uses SpaceWire interfaces to connect the various controllers to the Onboard Computer which consists of three modules - a Central Processing Unit, an interface unit and a power supply. The OBC is 27 by 21 by 13 centimeters in size weighing 5 Kilograms including Attitude and Orbital Control Units, the Data Handling Unit interfacing with the payload, the main Data Recorder and the Command Decoder that interfaces with the communications systems.






The onboard computer provides self-check capability, regularly clears a watchdog timer, controls the satellite time, calculates the vehicle's attitude and commands attitude actuators, processes housekeeping and payload data, provides failure detection and isolation and it also provides reprogramming capability.
The 32-bit central processing unit operates at 50 MIPS and includes 1 MB of EEPROM containing the boot code, 2 MB of SRAM, 64 MB of SDRAM and 512 MB of Flush ROM.

ChubuSat-1 uses a communications system operating at the amateur VHF/UHF frequencies reaching a data rate of 1.2 kbit/s for uplink and 9.6kbit/s for downlink. The comm system uses two amateur radio transceivers, a transmitter switch and a set of two receiving and two transmitting antennas. The receiving antennas are held in their launch position folded against the satellite body by a nylon wire that has a niochrome wire wound around it. Once separated in orbit, the PCU applies power to the niochrome wire that heats up and cuts the nylon wire to free the antennas that then spring into a deployed position.

ChubuSat-1 carries two instruments - a visible-near infrared imager and a dedicated infrared imaging payload. The Visible Camera covers a spectral range of 400 to 800 nanometers to create full-color imagery using a CMOS detector of 2048 by 1536 pixels with a 3.5-micrometer pixel size. The imager has a narrow field of view of 2.15 by 1.61 degrees and achieves a ground resolution of ten meters. Built-into the payload is a 2 GB flash memory that stores acquired data.

The optical head of the camera is 18 by 7.5 by 7.5 centimeters in size and connected to an electronics box. Overall, the instrument weighs just under one Kilogram.

The Thermal Infrared Camera covers a spectral range of 7.5 to 13.5 micrometers using a bolometer array. The Bolometer Array Instrument is an uncooled infrared imager that does not rely on a cryocooler to keep the detector cooled. The array consists of 320 by 240 pixels. Each pixel on the array consists of several layers including an infrared absorbing material and a reflector underneath it that directs IR radiation that passes through the absorber back to the absorbing layer to ensure a near complete absorption. As IR radiation strikes the detector, the absorbing material is heated and changes its electrical resistance which can be measured via electrodes connected to each microbolometer and processed into an intensity read-out.

The TIR camera achieves a spatial resolution of 130 meters. Overall, the instrument weighs just 500 grams and is 8 x 8 x 15 centimeters in size. The TIR camera will be used to measure Earth surface temperature and to look for thermal signatures of orbital debris.

*Hodoyoshi-1*

Hodoyoshi-1 is a microsatellite developed by AxelSpace and the University of Tokyo. It is the third Hodoyoshi satellite to launch following in the footsteps of Hodoyoshi 3 and 4 that launched earlier in 2014.
The project aims to change the development of satellites to introduce cost-effective systems that can be used in a variety of applications with one primary focus being Earth-observations using miniaturized optical payloads. Hodoyoshi can be translated as "Reasonably Reliable Systems."






The Hodoyoshi-1 satellite is 50.3 by 52.4 by 52.4 centimeters in size using an aluminum structure with internal and external panels. The satellite weighs 60 Kilograms and is equipped with body mounted solar cells that deliver around 50 Watts of electrical power that is distributed using a 28V and a 5V power bus. Power is stored in a Li-Ion battery.

The satellite is three-axis stabilized using star trackers, an inertial measurement unit and a reaction wheel assembly to provide very accurate Earth pointing capabilities with an attitude error of under 0.1 degrees. Orbit determination is provided by a GPS sensor. Normally, the satellite will be in a nadir-pointing attitude, facing its camera and antennas toward Earth.

The satellite uses a Field Programmable Gate Array as main processing unit. Telemetry downlink and command uplink is accomplished via an S-Band system with an uplink rate of 4kbps and a downlink rate of 4 to 64kbps. Mission data is downlinked via an X-Band system achieving data rates of up to 20 Mbps. The Hodoyoshi-1 satellite is outfitted with a Hydrogen Peroxide propulsion system for orbital maneuvers and orbit maintenance.

The primary payload of Hodoyoshi-1 is an optical imaging system that uses a pushbroom (line scanning) design employing a refractive telescope and lenses that create a wide field of view to be able to cover a wide ground swath of 27.8 Kilometers when pointing nadir.






The imager covers four spectral bands, the conventional RGB bands to create full-color Earth imagery plus a near infrared channel - Blue (450-520nm), Green (520-600nm), Red (630-690nm) and Near-Infrared (780-890nm).

Hodoyoshi-1 will achieve ground resolutions of 6.7 meters, its imagery being used for agriculture monitoring, forestry, fishing, mapping, disaster monitoring and other purposes. The maximum strip-length of imagery acquired by Hodoyoshi is 179 Kilometers.

*Tsubame*






Tsubame is a microsatellite project of Matunaga LSS (Laboratory for Space System) at the Tokyo Institute of Technology that combines technical and scientific mission objectives. The 50-Kilogram satellite will demonstrate an agile attitude control system based on Control Moment Gyros, acquire Earth imagery and study gamma-ray bursts and X-ray emissions.

Tsubame means 'swift' - a name chosen to reflect on the mission's objective of demonstrating a quick attitude control system and due to parallels with NASA's Swift mission that also studies gamma-rays.

The overall technical goals of the mission are the demonstration of the microsatellite bus that includes Commercial Off The Shelf COTS components, the demonstration of the Control Moment Gyros and the demonstration of a high-resolution optical imager.

Scientific goals identified for this mission are the observation of gamma- and X-ray sources in a responsive system that uses the satellite's high agility to automatically identify and point the instrument to events of interest.
The satellite uses a nearly cubic platform measuring 50 by 50 by 47 centimeters, comprised of a lattice structure and external panels. Four solar panels are deployed once in orbit to face in the same direction and ensure optimal power-generation when in sun-pointing mode. The side panels of the satellite are outfitted with additional solar cells to ensure some power is generated in any spacecraft orientation. Tsubame uses indium-gallium-arsenide solar cells that are grouped in six strings, interfacing with the EPS Board and a 6-cell Lithium-Polymer battery.

The EPS board controls the state of charge of the battery and provides solar array shunting when required. Overall, the solar cells deliver more than 100 Watts of electrical power. Using DC to DC converters, the EPS hardware generates voltages needed by other electronic components of the satellite, conditioned from an unregulated power bus at 25-32 Volts.






Thermal control of the satellite uses multilayer insulation to keep all components in a stable thermal environment. More than 40 temperature sensors are used to keep track of temperatures in various positions of the satellite.

The Attitude Determination and Control System uses CMGs and Magnetic Torquers for attitude actuation and a series of sensors for navigation and attitude control. Each satellite panel is equipped with one sun-sensor to allow a fast determination of the solar direction and point the solar panels at the sun in case of spacecraft safe mode. A three-axis magnetometer and a redundant set of two star trackers are used for precise attitude determination in combination with Fiber Optic Gyros that accurately measure body rates.

The miniature Control Moment Gyroscopes are the primary focus of Tsubame's technical demonstration mission. Four CMGs are installed in a pyramide to be able to provide three-axis stabilization with agile pointing capability. A CMG consists of a spinning rotor and motorized gimbals that can tilt the rotor's angular momentum resulting in a gyroscopic torque acting on the spacecraft, causing it to rotate since the CMGs are firmly installed on the spacecraft structure. CMGs differ from reaction wheels that impart toque by simply changing the speed at which they rotate. Overall, CMGs require less energy and deliver much higher torque than reaction wheels which are simpler in design and for most spacecraft are the best solution.

Each CMG used on Tsubame is 7.35 centimeters in diameter with a total length per assembly of 15 centimeters and a mass of 1 Kilogram per wheel. The wheel is rotated by a synchronous motor to generate an angular momentum of 0.053 Nms. A step motor is used to gimbal each wheel along one axis with a speed of +/-1.0rad/s while an RV resolver delivers the current gimbal position to the ADCS controller as feedback. Overall, the CMGs used on Tsubame can generate 53mNm of torque for very fast re-orientations of the spacecraft while maintaining a pointing accuracy of 1° and a stability of better than 0.5°/s.

The Tsubame spacecraft uses a central Onboard Computer based on Field Programmable Gate Array technology to control all vehicle functions and sequences, and handle all housekeeping and payload data as well as communication tasks. A Peripheral Interface Controller is used to monitor the OBC health. The OBC interfaces with other systems using a CAN data bus with the exception of the Electrical Power Systems and the Peripheral Interface Controller that use UART links (Universal Asynchronous Receiver/Transmitter).

Communications are done via the amateur VHF/UHF bands for command uplink and housekeeping data downlink while S-Band is used for payload data transmission. The 430MHz UHF downlink channel reaches data rates of 9.6kbit/s while the 144MHz VHF uplink is done at 1.2kbit/s. The S-Band system uses BPSK modulation and reaches downlink data rates of 100kbit/s.

Tsubame is equipped with two payloads - an Optical Camera and a Gamma-Ray Observation System, GROS. The optical camera is used for Earth observations at moderate resolutions for use in landmark tracking, environmental monitoring, and panorama imaging.

The Optical Camera is 9 by 10 by 20 centimeters in size with a total instrument mass of 1 Kilogram and a power demand of 3 Watts or less. A Field Programmable Gate Array is used as an instrument controller, responsible for the operation of all the camera's functions.
The camera has a focal length of 17.5 centimeters and uses a detector of 2,210 by 3,002 pixels that can operate at a read-out speed of up to 5 images per second. The Optical Imager achieves a ground resolution of 14 meters.

GROS, the Gamma Ray Observation System consists of two main components - the Wide Field Burst Monitor (WBM) and the Hard X-Ray Compton Polarimeter (HXCP). WBM is in charge of the detection of Gamma-Ray Burst Events (GRBs) and determine their direction so that HXCP can be pointed to the event location for observation taking advantage of the satellite's high agility provided by the Control Moment Gyros, pointing the satellite to the proper viewing direction for HXCP within 15 seconds.

The Wide Field Burst Monitor consists of five separate units that point to different directions. WBMs are flat plate CsI scintillators 6 by 6 centimeters in size and 0.5 centimeters in depth. Continuous count rates of the WBMs are received by the Main Processing Unit. When an increase in count rates is sensed, basic centoid calculations can be made to determine the direction of the event by using data provided by all five sensors. The calculation is done with an accuracy of +/-10° which is sufficient to then position the satellite for event viewing by the HXCP instrument. The re-orientation is completed within 15 seconds from the event trigger.

Each WBM weighs 260 grams and has a minimum energy threshold of 30keV and a minimum count rate of 10 Hz.

HXCP, the Hard X-ray Compton polarimeter aims to analyze the polarization plane of x-rays entering the instrument to yield information on the mechanism of the emission - the distribution of magnetic field, radiation field and matter around the sources which are rotating pulsars, accreting black holes and active galactic nuclei. Polarization analysis has not been performed on a reliable level at different energies and information provided by the instrument is hoped to increase understanding in x-ray and Gamma-ray sources.

The HXCP instrument is pointed to the direction of an even within 15 seconds of the trigger and so can observe the majority of x-ray events that commonly have durations on the order of 40 seconds. HXCP can detect photons at an energy range of 30 to 200 Kilo-Electronvolt utilizing the azimuthal angle anisotropy of Compton scattering.

The instrument consists of a scatterer that is used to determine the incidence angle of incoming X-rays before the photon energies are detected by using an absorber. The scatterer consists of 64 (8 by 8) plastic scintillators (6.5 x 6.5 x 49mm) located in the center of the detector while the absorber uses 28 Cesium Iodide scintillators (6.5 x 10 x 49mm). The scintillator signals are read-out by photomultipliers (Multi-Anode Photo Multiplier Tubes Avalanche Photodiodes).

HXCP has a field of view of +/-15 degrees with an effective detector area of 7cm².

To subtract x-ray background radiation and atmospheric gamma rays, the instrument uses a coincidence technique, rejecting all events that do not strike the scatterer and absorber at the same time. Background rejection is also optimized by the shielding of HXCP consisting of lead, tin and copper.

*QSat-EOS*

*



*

QSat-EOS, the Kyushu Satellite for Earth Observation System Demonstration, is a microsatellite developed at Kyushu University in a project initiated in 2005 to demonstrate a small scientific payload for the observation of Earth, the study of Earth's magnetic field, an assessment of micro debris in orbit and water vapor observation in the upper atmosphere. Another task that the satellite will fulfill is the demonstration of a de-orbit sail for space debris mitigation.

The microsatellite is nearly cubical in shape, 49.2 by 50.3 by 50.2 centimeters in size with a total mass of under 50 Kilograms. The satellite consists of aluminum alloy panels that offer internal and external mounting structures for the various satellite systems.

QSat is equipped with a total of 200 body-mounted gallium-arsenide solar cells that deliver an average power of 74 Watts to a Power Unit that distributes power to all satellite subsystems and controls the battery unit which itself consists of 18 Nickel-Metal Hydride AAA batteries six of which are connected in series creating three parallel strings for a total capacity of 10.5Ah. The satellite uses a 7.2-Volt power bus. The Power Unit is also in charge of satellite activation when sensing the activation of the separation switch inside the payload adapter.

A Central Onboard Computer based on an H8/2638 microprocessor is used to control all the satellite's functions, connected to all systems through a CAN bus that interfaces with the various subsystem controllers which themselves are equipped with their own CPU, SRAM memory and EEPROM memory. The OBC supports two CAN channels and two serial connections with a built-in memory of 1MB of SRAM and 2MB of EEPROM containing the boot code.

Attitude determination is accomplished by two star trackers, two sun sensors, a three-axis magnetometer and Fiber-Optic Gyros. Actuation is provided by a Reaction Wheel Assembly and Magnetic Torque Rods. QSat requires a pointing accuracy of better than 5°. A dual GPS antenna is used for orbit determination.

QSat is outfitted with two S-Band patch antennas and a Ku-Band horn antenna for communications. The Ku-Band system consists of separate receiver and transmitter electronics connected to the antenna via a duplexer to support an experimental uplink capability at a data rate of 10Mbit/s and an operational science data downlink at 30Mbit/s. The Ku-Band transmitter is connected directly to the imaging payload via a USB 2.0 connection to enable a direct downlink of high-volume data.

Also using separate transmit and receive systems, the S-Band communications terminal can achieve data rates of 1kbit/s for command uplink and 100kbit/s for housekeeping data downlink.

QSat-EOS carries three instruments: a Two-Band VNIR Imager, a Magnetometer and a Debris Sensor.

The primary objective of the mission is Earth observation for environmental monitoring, resource studies for agriculture and forestry as well as disaster monitoring. The VNIR payload is a staring imager that has an aperture diameter of 10 centimeters and a focal length of 40 centimeters, covering two spectral bands - 525-605nm in the visible range and 774-900nm entering the near-infrared spectral range. The payload has a field of view of 9 by 9 degrees and uses a CMOS camera with a 2000 by 2000-pixel detector to create imagery with a ground resolution better than 5 meters.

The Magnetometer payload is a fluxgate magnetometer for the study of magnetic field variations caused by Field-Aligned Currents in the polar and equatorial regions which are known to cause charging on orbiting spacecraft. The instrument is a commercial magnetometer produced by Honeywell (HMC2003T). The fluxgate sensor uses the nonlinearity of magnetization properties for the high permeability of easily saturated ferromagnetic alloys to serve as an indicator for the local field strength.

Data from the magnetometer will be used for an assessment of Field-Aligned Currents in the polar region and poorly understood FACs in the equatorial region - delivering data that can be compared to measurements made by ground-based Magnetic Data Acquisition Systems.

The Debris Sensor has been design to study micro debris in orbit using an in-situ detector that is capable of measuring debris from a size of 100 microns to several centimeters in order to provide data on the distribution and flux of such debris with focus on size range which can not be determined by ground based assets.

The detector is installed on the -Y Panel of the satellite with a sensing element 10 by 10 centimeters in size. It consists of 0.05-millimeter wide copper wires that are installed on a polyamide film spaced 0.1 millimeters. The current through each line is monitored to detect changes which can point to the occurrence of debris events and the number of affected wires can be used to determine the debris size.

At the end of its mission QSat will deploy a de-orbit sail to demonstrate an accelerated orbital decay for debris mitigation. The sail consists of a deployable boom that has a three-meter long and 35-centimeter wide Kapton film attached for a significant increase in orbital drag.

@Nihonjin1051 - Japan Can Into Space!!!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*JAXA -Japan's Space Agency*

*Orbital System*

*ALOS-2 - Radar Observation*

ALOS-2 - the Advanced Land Observation Satellite 2 is a radar Earth Observation satellite operated by the Japanese Aerospace Exploration Agency to acquire high-resolution radar imagery of Earth for cartography, regional observation, resource management, disaster management and scientific purposes. The satellite is the follow-on project to ALOS-1 that was launched in January 2006 and operated for five years until experiencing a complete power loss in 2011.

ALOS-2 will enhance the capabilities of the previously flown SAR payload on ALOS and provide an increased resolution, faster revisit times, and observation at high incidence angles.

ALOS-2 was manufactured by Mitsubishi Electric Corporation under contract by JAXA to facilitate two primary instruments - the PALSAR-2 Phased Array L-Band Synthetic Aperture Radar, a Compact Infrared Camera - and a small AIS (Automatic Identification System) terminal.

The spacecraft weighs 2,120 Kilograms and is 9.9 by 16.5 by 3.7 meters in size when fully deployed on orbit. ALOS-2 uses a modular approach consisting of a bus module, the large L-Band SAR antenna, a payload electronics unit and two small payload modules for the Compact Infrared Camera and the Space Based Automatic Identification System Experiment 2.

ALOS-2 is equipped with two three-panel solar arrays using triple-junction gallium-arsenide solar cells for a total output power of 5,200 Watts at the end of the mission. A dedicated avionics unit is responsible for the conditioning of the satellite's main power bus and of the regulation of the state of charge of the onboard batteries.

Spacecraft thermal control is accomplished using a combination of passive thermal control featuring blankets and multilayer insulation and active thermal control using thermally conductive coldplate assemblies, heat pipes and radiators installed on the space-facing side of the spacecraft. Heaters are used to maintain operating temperatures of electronics equipment when needed.

Attitude control and actuation is accomplished by a suite of attitude sensors and a combination of thrusters, reaction wheels and magnetic torquers.






ALOS-2 is equipped with a Star Tracker Assembly consisting of three optical heads and corresponding analog and digital electronic units building a redundant system.

Two of the star trackers are used at a time to acquire imagery of the sky that is analyzed by a software algorithm that compares the acquired star pattern with a catalog to precisely determine the spacecraft's orientation in space. Each star tracker has a field of view of 8 by 8 degrees and uses a CCD detector operating at 1Hz. Overall, the star tracker assembly weighs 40 Kilograms and has a peak power consumption of 150 Watts.

In addition to its Star Trackers that have a maximum acquisition rate of 0.1 deg/s, ALOS-2 uses an Inertial Reference Unit for three-axis attitude and rate sensing that ensures control at higher rates e.g. during initial attitude acquisition. Additionally, an Earth Sensor and Coarse Sun Sensors are installed on the satellite to ensure good Sun/Earth-pointing in spacecraft safe mode.

Attitude actuation is provided by a propulsive attitude control system featuring a series of 1-Newton Hydrazine monopropellant thrusters as well as a Reaction Wheel Assembly and magnetic torquers that are used in spacecraft safe mode and during RWA momentum dumps. For the operation of the SAR payload, ALOS-2 has to be capable of rapid and accurate attitude maneuvers about its roll axis in order to achieve side-looking of its SAR antenna. Body pointing in roll for SAR observation is possible from +30 to -30 degrees.

To minimize the time required for attitude maneuvers, ALOS-2 employs a specially developed Reaction Wheels Assembly consisting of five wheels. Four wheels are used as a standard Reaction Wheel Assembly that ensures redundancy in three-axis spacecraft pointing. The fifth wheel is aligned with the roll axis to maximize maneuverability for quick roll maneuvers taking 109 seconds from nadir-looking to +/-30 degrees side-looking or 159 seconds for a slew from left to right.

Overall, the Reaction Control Wheels can deliver 0.9Nm of output torque and a maximum momentum of 40 Nms at 3200 rpm with a maximum roll rate of 0.7 degrees per second.

The ALOS-2 mission principle requires a rapid data availability after acquisition and the spacecraft employs a twofold communications architecture with an X-Band system for payload data downlink to the ground and a Ka-Band terminal for data transfer to a data relay satellite in Geostationary Orbit.

ALOS-2 uses a Mission Data Handling System that processes and stores data acquired by the payloads as well as systems telemetry in a 130GB memory ahead of data downlink.

To meet the high data downlink volume requirement, ALOS-2 employs an innovative XMOD System, Multi-mode High Speed Modulator that is capable of achieving a maximum data rate of 800Mbit/s using Quadrature Amplitude Modulation (16QAM) and Quadrature Phase Shift Keying to remain compatible with existing ground stations. The system consists of a baseband module featuring the necessary Serializers&Deserializers, Digital to Analog Converters, a Temperature Compensated Crystal Oscillator and SRAM-based FPGA.

The X-Band carrier is generated by a load oscillator while the RF module is in charge of quadrature modulation on the signals generated by the baseband module followed by signal amplification. ALOS-2 uses two X-Band antenna arrays. The XMOD system has a mass of four Kilograms and fits into an envelope of 30 by 12 by 19 centimeters. It is internally redundant and supports data rates of 200, 400 and 800Mbit/s at frequency bandwidths of 240 and 123 MHz.
*






On the space-facing deck of the spacecraft resides the gimbaled Ka-Band antenna of the satellite that is used to transmit data to the Kodama Data Relay Test Satellite using QPSK Modulation at a data rate of up to 277 Mbit/s.

Ka-Band Antenna





*

For its precise orbit control scheme, ALOS-2 is equipped with a Spaceborne GPS receiver that provides precise orbit data to the vehicle for orbit monitoring and maneuver planning. The dual-frequency GPS receiver uses both, signals in the L1 and L2 bands, however, the L-Band radar frequency used by ALOS-2 overlaps with the L2 navigation signal - requiring the L2 input to be switched off during SAR observations.

The requirement of an orbit determination accurate to ten meters is far surpassed by the GPS receiver installed on ALOS-2 achieving accurate measurements of 0.5 to 0.8 meters in L2 Loss Mode and better than 0.2 meters using L1 and L2 signals.

ALOS-2 operates in a Near-Circular Sub-Recurrent Sun-Synchronous Orbit at an altitude of 628 Kilometers and an inclination of 97.4 degrees creating a revisit time of 14 days. The mission includes a strict orbit maintenance scheme to ensure a high coherence of interferometry measurements. Therefore, the ALOS-2 satellite has to be kept within a 500-meter tube around a precisely calculated reference orbit.

Precise GPS measurements, detailed perturbation modeling and repeat cycle modeling are employed for orbit determination, prediction and orbit maintenance maneuver design. To keep ALOS-2 within its orbital corridor, an average of one in-plane maneuver every five days for drag-makeup and one out of plane burn every 176 days will be needed with in-plane burns as frequent as every 1.5 days during periods of high solar activity.

Because of the high maneuver frequency, ALOS-2 uses an autonomous orbit maintenance system that coordinates maneuvers autonomously without the need of maneuver command design on the ground. Mission planners will allocate several maneuver slots per day in accordance with planned SAR observations to prevent orbit maintenance from impacting satellite operations.

From these orbital maneuver slots, the autonomous system then chooses a slot when a maneuver is required - as calculated by using GPS parameters for orbit determination and the reference mean element data for orbit error calculation. Once a slot is selected, the system automatically computes the required delta-v, time of ignition and spacecraft attitude before developing maneuver commands ready for execution by the spacecraft.

A number of safeguards within the software and the ALOS control system and attitude control system software prevent erroneous burns of long duration that would put the satellite in an incorrect orbit.






*PALSAR Payload*

The main instrument of the ALOS-2 spacecraft is PALSAR-2 - the Phased Array L-Band Synthetic Aperture Radar-2 that uses Active Phased Array Antenna technology. Radar satellites bounce radar signals off the ground and record the weak echo signal to deduce radar reflectiveness of sites on the ground which differs between the various types of vegetation, water bodies and man-made structures. Overall, the system consists of two main components: the antenna subsystem and the electric unit. The antenna is 2.9 meters wide and 9.9 meters long weighing 548 Kilograms.

The PALSAR-2 instrument supports observations in stripmap mode as well as spotlight and ScanSAR modes to achieve a ground resolution of one to three meters. Beam steering in range and azimuth and side-looking observations and a coverage of wide incidence angles of 8 to 70° allows the instrument to cover a wide area on the ground of up to 2,320 Kilometers to support high revisit times.

The SAR antenna consists of five panels featuring a total of 1,080 active radiation elements driven by 180 Transmit and Receive Modules (TRM) that provide the transmit signal and process the received signal. When operating at full power, the SAR power requires 5,100 Watts of power, but the payload can also be operated in a partial-aperture mode that only uses panels 2,3 and 4 requiring 3,300W of power. 

The radar signals transmitted and received by the antenna are conditioned and processed in the electric unit that consists of an exciter, transmitter, receiver, digital processor and systems controller. The exciter generates the chirp signals that are then up / down-modulated. The radar has a selectable center frequency of 1236.5, 1257.5 or 1278.5 MHz that can be stretched to bandwidths of 84, 42, 28 or 14 MHz. PALSAR operates at Pulse Repetition Frequencies of 1500 to 3000 Hz and supports different polarization modes. 

The Transmit Receive Modules provide Tx and Rx gain and phase control. The systems can support rapid beam steering, beam shaping and polarization selection - it is a dual-polarized antenna that can transmit in a selected polarization and receive in both polarizations simultaneously. A Compact Polarimetry Mode allows simultaneous transmission of H and V polarization to achieve a linear polarization.

Each TRM weighs about 0.4kg and measures 20 by 11 by 1.5 centimeters in size. The system features High Power Amplifiers using Gallium Nitride High Electron Mobility Transistors to provide an output with low-loss and high-power characteristics achieving an output power of 34 Watts at an efficiency of 35%. 

In receiving mode, the weak echo signal is amplified by Low Noise Amplifiers in the electronics and summed up using the same network as the transmit system. After filtering, the receive signal is digitized, formatted and recorded. Signal compression is accomplished via Block Adaptive Quantization using a compression up to 4-bit. 
*
TRM Design*






PALSAR is capable of operating in three different modes - the conventional stripmap mode, spotlight mode and ScanSAR Operation. In stripmap mode, the payload can be operated on an ultra-fine, a high-sensitivity and in fine mode to achieve different resolutions and ground swath widths.

In the fine stripmap mode, PALSAR covers a 70-Kilometer ground swath operating at one of its three selectable frequencies and a bandwidth of 28MHz. Fine stripmap achieves a ground resolution of 10 meters providing a data volume of 400Mbit/s. In this mode of operation, the instrument supports single polarization, dual polarization, full polarization (quad polarization) and the experimental Compact Polarization.

The High Sensitivity mode also supports these different polarization modes and all three frequencies, but operates the radar at a bandwidth of 42MHz covering a 50-Kilometer swath with a maximum ground resolution of 6 meters creating a data volume of 800Mbit/s.

In the ultra-fine stripmap mode, PALSAR can only operate in single and dual polarization mode and only supports its center frequency of 1257.5 MHz. Covering a 50-Kilometer swath and operating at a bandwidth of 84MHz, the ultra-fine mode reaches ground resolutions of 3 meters.

The spotlight mode uses single-polarization imaging of ground tiles of 25 by 25 Kilometers operating the radar at the center frequency o 1257.5 MHz and a bandwidth of 84MHz. This high-resolution mode achieves a ground resolution of 3 meters in range and 1 meter in azimuth.

ScanSAR allows the instrument to cover a wide swath of 350 Kilometers with a resolution of 100 meters in single and dual polarization mode, and a selectable frequency. Operated in this mode, PALSAR operates at 14 MHz and delivers a data volume of 400Mbit/s.

The Full Polarization mode switches between horizontal and vertical polarizations at the Pulse Repetition Interval which doubles the time of repeat pulses and reduces the available swath from 70 to 30 Kilometers.
Calibration of the SAR payload is accomplished using internal calibration to track the performance of the radar over time and compare it to pre-flight calibrations. External calibration uses ground targets of known properties to provide and end-to-end calibration of the system.

*Compact Infrared Camera*

The Compact Infrared Camera CIRC is a small payload developed by MELCO under contract from JAXA using COTS (Commercial off the Shelf) components to build a compact infrared imager for deployment on several spacecraft to create an operational wildfire detection capability. CIRC is making its first flight on ALOS-2 and will also be deployed on the International Space Station.






CIRC weighs just under 3 Kilograms and is 18 by 11 by 23 centimeters in size. Because of its compact size, low power consumption and low data rates, the instrument is ideal for deployment as secondary payload on a number of spacecraft.

The infrared imager has an aperture diameter of 6.5 and a focal length of 7.8 centimeters and uses athermal optics to avoid defocus caused by temperature changes of the optics using a chalcogenide glass and a series of germanium lenses and windows. The instrument has an operational range of -15 to +50°.

CIRC uses a shutterless design approach to simplify and downsize the instrument, however, this eliminated a calibration source as a closed shutter can be used for instrument calibration. Instead, stray light correction is accomplished as a function of instrument temperature measured by a sensor and complementing ground testing using black body imaging.

To comply with its low power and small size requirements, CIRC could not be outfitted with a cooling system that is usually employed for infrared detectors. Therefore, microbolometer array that does not require cooling was selected as detector. Each pixel on the array consists of several layers including an infrared absorbing material and a reflector underneath it that directs IR radiation that passes through the absorber back to the absorbing layer to ensure a near complete absorption. As IR radiation strikes the detector, the absorbing material is heated and changes its electrical resistance which can be measured via electrodes connected to each microbolometer and processed into an intensity read-out.

CIRC uses a Silicon-On-Insulator SOI diode Focal Plane Array with a size of 640 by 480 pixels and pixel sizes of 25 micrometers. The detector has low-noise characteristics and a high sensitivity in the spectral range of 8-12 micrometers. The instrument has a field of view of 12 by 9 degrees and a dynamic range of 180 to 400K. The nominal exposure time is set at 33 milliseconds.

At an altitude of 600 Kilometers, the instrument achieves a spatial resolution of 200 meters which is sufficient for the detection and monitoring of wildfires, the observation of volcanoes and the assessment of 'hot spots' created by cities or human activity.

*CIRC on ALOS-2*

*



*

*pace based Automatic Identification System Experiment 2 
*
ALOS-2 also carries the SPAISE2 payload, the Space based Automatic Identification System Experiment 2 which is a technical demonstration payload featuring a four-channel signal reception capability. The Automatic Identification System is used by sea vessels that send and receive VHF messages containing identification, position, course and speed information to allow the monitoring of vessel movements and collision avoidance as well as alerting in the event of sudden speed changes. These signals can be transmitted from ship-to-ship and ship-to-shore to allow the monitoring of a local area, but deploying space-based AIS terminals allows a broad coverage and data relay to ground stations for monitoring of large sea areas. 
However, due to the large footprint of satellites, overlapping and signal collisions become a problem, especially for frequented traffic routes. SPAISE evaluates a space-based AIS reception system and investigates the potential of the system with partners that regularly use AIS data. 

SPAISE-2 weighs 14 Kilograms and is 105 by 80 by 80 centimeters in size operating at a sample rate of 76.8 kHz. Its main antenna is a cross dipole antenna. The system operates at frequencies of 161.975, 162.025, 156.775 and 156.825 MHz. The payload will demonstrate digital sampling followed by ground processing as an operational architecture for AIS-S applications. 

As an experiment, AIS data can be combined with the SAR images obtained by ALOS-2 to create maps and other data products that may be of use when tracking traffic at sea. 
*



*

*ALOS Application
*
Data provided by ALOS-2 will be used for a variety of scientific and other purposes. An annual global mosaic will be used to monitor deforestation and generate global forest maps and wetland change maps. Using biomass classification methods, ALOS data will be used to create a global biomass map to track changes over time. 

Crop monitoring and land use classification will also be supported by data from the SAR payload that can also provide valuable data for the analysis of surface deformation due to earthquakes, volcanic activity, subsidence and landslides. PolSAR data can be used to generate soil moisture maps while stacking and correcting of SAR imagery will yield Digital Elevation Models. When overflying the polar regions, the SAR payload can be used to monitor sea ice and glacier movements.

A data turnaround of under 60 minutes in the event of disasters will provide valuable data for the assessment of the extent of a natural disaster and help personnel respond to natural catastrophes. 

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*NASA, JAXA reach asteroid sample-sharing agreement*


Scientists from the United States and Japan plan to share asteroid specimens from the OSIRIS-REx and Hayabusa 2 sample return missions under an agreement signed by NASA and the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency.

The missions will explore two different asteroids later this decade, with Hayabusa 2 heading for a 3,000-foot-wide carbon-rich asteroid named 1999 JU3 and OSIRIS-REx targeting the slightly smaller asteroid Bennu, a near-Earth object that has a slight chance of striking Earth.

NASA Administrator Charlie Bolden and JAXA President Naoki Okumura signed a memorandum of understanding Nov. 17 in Tokyo covering cooperation on the two asteroid missions.

Under the terms of the agreement, NASA will receive 10 percent of the sample collected by Japan’s Hayabusa 2 mission. JAXA will get one-half of one percent of the OSIRIS-REx sample, according to Dwayne Brown, a NASA spokesperson.

Hayabusa 2 is designed to return to Earth with at least one gram of material, including samples from beneath the surface of asteroid 1999 JU3. OSIRIS-REx will bring back a minimum of 60 grams — about 2.1 ounces — of samples from the surface of asteroid Bennu.

Assuming each mission collects the minimum sample, NASA would receive about one-tenth of a gram of rock fragments from Hayabusa 2 and JAXA would get three-tenths of a gram from OSIRIS-REx.

The accord signed by NASA and JAXA makes provisions for the exchange of samples even if one of the missions fails, said John Grunsfeld, head of NASA’s science directorate.

Missions to small objects in the solar system are important and exciting, Grunsfeld said in an interview with Spaceflight Now.

He said Hayabusa 2 and OSIRIS-REx will build on the success of the European Space Agency’s Rosetta mission to a comet, which achieved the first landing on a comet’s nucleus in November.

“With the success ESA had with Rosetta and Philae landing on a comet, it’s obvious this kind of exploration really captures the public’s interest,” Grunsfeld said.




John Grunsfeld, head of NASA’s science directorate, says the U.S. space agency and JAXA will exchange OSIRIS-REx and Hayabusa 2 asteroid samples even if one of the two missions does not succeed. Credit: NASA/Joel Kowsky

“We’re not just exchanging the samples,” Grunsfeld said.

NASA will support the curation of asteroid samples retrieved by Hayabusa 2, and the U.S. space agency’s global network of deep space communications antennas will track the Japanese mission’s journey.

Japan offered NASA a fraction of the microscopic specimens returned from asteroid Itokawa by the Hayabusa 1 mission in 2010.

NASA has also agreed to send 4 percent of OSIRIS-REx’s sample to Canada in a barter agreement to pay for a Canada’s contribution of a laser altimeter sensor to the mission.

In a best case scenario, scientists say the Japanese asteroid probe could bring back up to several grams of specimens and OSIRIS-REx could gather up to a two kilograms, or 4.4 pounds, of material.

“Successful sample collection from both target asteroids is expected to provide knowledge on the origin and evolution of the planets, and in particular the origin of water and organic matter on the Earth,” said Dante Lauretta, principal investigator for the OSIRIS-REx mission from the University of Arizona.

“The scientific return from the two missions combined is more than double the value of each individual mission,” Lauretta wrote in a blog post. “In my opinion, it’s quadruple or higher, because all of a sudden, you get to do cross-comparisons and intellectual activities that wouldn’t be permitted with a single mission.”

Hayabusa 2 launched on an H-2A rocket Dec. 3 from the Tanegashima Space Center in southern Japan to begin an six-year roundtrip journey to asteroid 1999 JU3. The spacecraft will arrive at the asteroid in June 2018 after swinging by Earth late next year to get a boost to the mission’s destination, which circles the sun between the orbits of Earth and Mars.




Artist’s concept of the Hayabusa 2 spacecraft. Credit: Akihiro Ikeshita/JAXA

Hayabusa 2 will spend a year-and-a-half at asteroid 1999 JU3, enough time for the probe to pick up rock specimens from three different locations on the unexplored asteroid. The robotic craft will depart the asteroid in December 2019 and return to Earth in December 2020 for a scorching re-entry and parachute-assisted landing in the Australian outback.

NASA’s Origins, Spectral Interpretation, Resource Identification, Security, Regolith Explorer, or OSIRIS-REx, is set for liftoff from Cape Canaveral, Fla., aboard an Atlas 5 rocket in September 2016.

The mission will swing by Earth for a slingshot maneuver a year after launch and reach asteroid Bennu in 2019. After a close-up survey of the asteroid, scientists will select a sampling site where the OSIRIS-REx spacecraft will descend and snag a specimen of rock and dust from Bennu’s surface.

The mission will deploy a landing capsule containing the samples to parachute to touchdown in Utah in 2023.

Researchers say asteroids 1999 JU3 and Bennu slightly different types of worlds, but both may harbor organic compounds left over from the chaotic earliest period of the solar system’s history. Asteroids are the remnant building blocks of planets and may hold clues to how water and life came to be on Earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*JAXA - Japan's Space Agency

Orbital Systems

Himawari 8 & 9*

Himawari-8 and 9 ("sunflower") are Geostationary Meteorological Satellites that form the third generation of Himawari satellites operated by the Japanese Meteorological Agency (JMA) for use in operational meteorological application. JMA began operating weather satellites in Geostationary Orbit in 1977 when the first generation of Himawari satellites was inaugurated known as GMS - Geostationary Meteorological Satellites.

Five GMS satellites were launched until the second generation of satellites, known as Multifunction Transport Satellites, began operation in 2005 using two Himawari satellites. The third generation of satellites will operate through 2031 with Himawari-8 launching in 2014 followed two years later by Himawari-9.

The Himawari-8 and 9 satellites are identical spacecraft, both built by Mitsubishi Electric for operation by the Japanese Meteorological Agency. Both satellites host one core instrument - the Advanced Himawari Imager, and two supporting instruments, the Space Environment Data Acquisition Monitor and the Data Collection Subsystem.






The satellites are based on Melco's DS-2000 satellite bus that originated in a JAXA satellite design that was modified by Mitsubishi Electric to create a versatile Geostationary Satellite Platform that could support a variety of payloads. DS-2000 first flew in 2002 and has been used for a number of Geostationary Communication Satellites. The platform is also used for data relay spacecraft, weather satellites and future navigation satellites.

The satellite has a liftoff mass of 3,500 Kilograms, including 2,200 Kilograms of propellant. The spacecraft consists of a rectangular cuboid core structure that houses the majority of systems, a deployable solar array comprised of two panels, a deployable Ka-Band antenna and an imager bench that facilitates the main instrument and other satellite equipment. In its deployed configuration, the satellite measures 5.2 by 8.0 by 5.3 meters.






The single solar array consists of two panels and interfaces with a Solar Array Drive Mechanism to rotate the array for optimized solar illumination. Triple-junction gallium-arsenide solar cells are being used by the satellite. Overall, the array generates 2,600 Watts of End-of-Life power that is delivered to a Power Conditioning and Distribution Unit which controls the state of charge of a Li-Ion battery and conditions a regulated 100-Volt power bus that implements redundancy to ensure all equipment of the satellite receives electrical power.

Spacecraft thermal control is accomplished using a combination of passive thermal control featuring blankets and multilayer insulation and active thermal control using thermally conductive coldplate assemblies, heat pipes and radiators installed on the space-facing side of the spacecraft. Heaters are used to maintain operating temperatures of electronics equipment when needed.

The Himawari-8 and 9 satellites are equipped with a number of attitude sensors. Coarse Sun Sensors are used for initial attitude acquisition and to keep the solar array pointing at the sun in spacecraft safe mode. The primary attitude sensors are two star trackers which acquire imagery of the sky that is analyzed by a software algorithm that compares the acquired star pattern with a catalog to precisely determine the spacecraft's orientation in space. Each star tracker has a field of view of around ten degrees and uses a CCD detector operating at 1Hz.
In addition to the star trackers that require small body rates for acquisition, Himawari uses an Inertial Reference Unit and Gyroscopes to measure three-axis attitude and body rates during maneuvers and initial attitude acquisition.

Attitude control is accomplished by a Reaction Wheel Assembly. The reaction wheel assembly is a rotating inertial mass that is driven by a brushless DC motor that spins the wheel. When accelerating the wheel, the satellite body to which the wheels are directly attached will rotate to the opposite direction as a result of the introduced counter torque. Typically, RWAs include four wheels for three-axis control with one wheel as a spare.

Regular reaction wheel desaturations are performed by the attitude control thrusters of the satellite which are fired to counter torque that is introduced when the satellite de-spins the wheels to maintain safe operating speeds of the RWA at all times.






Himawari-8 and 9 use a liquid-fueled propulsion system consisting of an Apogee Engine and a series of attitude control thrusters. The main engine is located on the opposite side to the imager bench and is used to perform a series of apogee maneuvers to boost the satellite from an elliptical Geostationary Transfer Orbit into a nearly circular Geostationary Orbit. Engine options available for the DS-2000 satellite bus are the 490-Newton R-4D and 450-Newton BT-4 engine, both use Monomethylhydrazine and Nitrogen Tetroxide/MON as propellants.

The satellite facilitates a Mission Data Handling Subsystem that interfaces with the main instrument via a SpaceWire bus to receive raw payload data that is processed onboard and sent to Earth through the communications subsystem of the spacecraft.

Himawari-8 and 9 use three different communication frequencies - Ku-Band, Ka-Band and UHF. A Ku-Band antenna is installed on the Imager Bench facing the Earth to provide Telemetry and Command services. Spacecraft commands are uplinked at a data rate of 500bit/s at a frequency of 13.75 to 14.5 GHz while the downlink of real time or stored telemetry and housekeeping data reaches 15.36kbit/s at a frequency of 12.2 to 12.75 GHz.

Ka-Band is exclusively used for the downlink of payload data via a large Ka-Band antenna deployed on one side panel of the spacecraft operating at a frequency of 18.1 to 18.4 GHz. The system reaches a data rate of 66Mbit/s for AHI payload data and 100 to 300 bit/s for Data Collection System packets. The downlink is modulated in QPSK with no encryption being employed.

A UHF antenna is installed on the Imager Bench to receive messages from Data Collection Platforms deployed in remote locations on Earth. DCPs can be deployed virtually at any location on the globe to provide in-situ measurements of meteorological data that is then uplinked to satellites and transmitted to ground stations for collection, processing and distribution. The DCPs operate in the UHF band at 401/402 MHz.


These platforms include remote weather stations, buoys at sea to measure sea state and alert in the event of tsunamis as well as other measurement stations that are deployed in remote locations. Data received via the DCS UHF antenna at data rates of 100 to 300bit/s is relayed to the ground via the Ka-Band antenna for processing and distribution.

The main instrument of the Himawari-8 and 9 spacecraft is the Advanced Himawari Imager - a multispectral imaging payload developed by Exelis. It covers 16 spectral channels from the visible spectrum into the infrared wavelengths marking a major increase in channels compared to heritage instruments. AHI's improved data quality will enable better nowcasting, improved numerical weather prediction accuracy and enhanced environmental monitoring.

The imager uses a continuous imaging technique for East-West-Imaging and South-North Stepping at swath width of 500 Kilometers. The instrument incorporates a cryocooler built by Northrop Grumman that keeps the infrared detectors at cryogenic temperatures for more than eight years to reduce dark currents.






Three visible bands are covered by AHI, a blue band at 455 nanometers with a bandwidth of 50nm, a green band at 510nm with a bandwidth of 20nm and a red band at 645nm covering a bandwidth of 30nm. These three bands will be used to create RGB composite images. The blue and green channels deliver imagery at a spatial resolution of 1 Kilometer while the red channel achieves a ground resolution of 500 meters that will enable it to be used in vegetation monitoring, burn scar tracking, aerosol monitoring and wind assessment.


One Near-Infrared channel at 860nm will be used for cirrus cloud monitoring in daylight while two Shortwave Infrared will allow an assessment of cloud tops, particle size and snow. Four channels in the Mid-Infrared Range and six channels in the Longwave Infrared region serve a number of purposes.

The main payload operates on a 10-minute timeline when in nominal operations mode. This timeline includes the acquisition of different images at varied intervals. Full-disk images of the entire planet as seen by the instrument are acquired once every ten minutes requiring 23 South-North Swaths to be taken.

Three regional frames will be acquired every 2.5 minutes. Region 1 stretches 2,000 Kilometers from east to west and 1,000 Kilometers from north to south covering the north-eastern portion of Japan. Region 2 covers south-west Japan with the same dimensions as the first region to allow AHI to obtain imagery of the Japanese territory every two and a half minutes. These two regions are fixed in position.

Region 3 is 1,000 by 1,000 Kilometers in size, also requiring 2 image swaths acquired every 2.5 minutes. Unlike the first two regional images, Region 3 can be targeted as needed in order to allow AHI to obtain imagery of targets of special focus such as Typhoons.

Two Land Mark Regions are also part of the 10-minute routine - these images are taken every 30 seconds and only require one swath to be acquired since the images cover a ground region of 1,000 by 500 Kilometers.

Land Mark regions are flexible, but will initially be fixed to serve as navigation references. Later in the mission, these regions may be assigned to targets for the study of rapidly developing cumulonimbus clouds and other phenomena.

This results in 49 images taken per 10-minute timeline or 7,056 images returned per day without outages due to housekeeping operations.






The third payload carried on Himawari-8 and 9 is the Space Environment Data Acquisition Monitor, SEDA, which will measure the radiation the satellites are exposed to in their Geostationary Position at 140 degrees East, 35,786 Kilometers above Earth.

The compact sensor features plug and play interfaces for integration on a variety of satellite platforms to create an operational constellation of space weather monitoring assets.

The sensor includes eight channels for protons consisting of eight individual sensor elements, and a single eight-channel electron sensor. Protons at energy ranges from 15 Mega-Electronvolt to 100 MeV are covered by the sensors while the energy range for electrons stretches from 0.2 MeV to 5 MeV.






The instrument delivers data at a temporal resolution of 10 seconds. The proton sensor has a field of view of +/-39.35 degrees while the electron sensor covers a FOV of +/-78.3 degrees. SEDA data is delivered to ground stations in real time for release as part of space weather reports used by satellite operators and scientists.


Data downlinked by the two Himawari satellites is received by one antenna at one of two dual-antenna ground stations located at Hiki-Gun, Saitama and Ebetsu, Hokkaido. Data is then processed in near-real time to deliver data products to users shortly after acquisition. Taking a new path in data distribution, JMA will upload all data sets to a cloud service that can be accessed by all users via the Internet. An archive server will be run by the Japanese Science Group to provide access to all past data sets returned by the satellites.






An additional way to receive data will be via a Commercial Telecommunications Satellite. This CTS data distribution has been in place for decades and uses a commercial communication satellite (JCSAT-2A&B) in Geostationary Orbit to relay data from a CTS ground station to all users via C-Band. Users need a C-Band antenna, an appropriate LNB and DVB-S2 receiver to be able to receive High Rate Information Transmission (HRIT) and Low Rate Information Transmission (LRIT) imagery.

Full-disk observations will be delivered in a Himawari Standard Data Format containing data from all 16 bands at full resolution amounting to 329 GB of data per day. PNG composite images only including the visible channels will be generated as well for a total data of 49 GB per day.

HRIT data includes five channels (a VIS composite and 4 IR channels at 4 km resolution) for a total data volume of 41 GB per day while LRIT data contains four channels (VIS composite, 3 IR at 5 km resolution) for a total daily data volume of 432 MB.

Regional imagery acquired every 2.5 minutes is also distributed in standard format and PNG plus the NetCDF format reaching a daily data volume of 12 GB. Cut-out images of areas of interest will be distributed in PNG and JPEG formats. Numerical weather prediction products are produced every six hours, In-situ observations is published every 30 minutes and ASCAT ocean surface winds are published every half hour.


Data delivered by Himawari-8 and 9 is used for a number of operational meteorological applications (nowcasting and numerical forecasting) as well as scientific research focusing on weather, climate, environmental monitoring, vegetation and a number of other areas. Measurements delivered by the satellites include:

Cloud cover
Aerosols & volcanic ash distribution
Sea surface temperature
Winds
Clouds type identification
Cloud top height
Normalized Difference Vegetation Index
Sea-ice cover
Cloud top temperature
Earth surface albedo
Land surface temperature
Upward long-wave irradiance at Earth surface
Cloud ice effective radius
Aerosol effective radius
Integrated water vapor
Photosynthetically Active Radiation
Cloud drop effective radius
Soil moisture
Snow cover
Aerosol Optical Depth
Fire temperature
Fraction of Absorbed PAR
Cloud optical depth
Upward long-wave irradiance at TOA
Short-wave cloud reflectance
Fire radiative power
Downward short-wave irradiance at Earth surface
Aerosol column burden
Aerosol type
Upward short-wave irradiance at TOA
Downward long-wave irradiance at Earth surface
Ozone (total column)
Aerosol mass mixing ratio



Nihonjin1051 said:


> *NASA, JAXA reach asteroid sample-sharing agreement*
> 
> 
> Scientists from the United States and Japan plan to share asteroid specimens from the OSIRIS-REx and Hayabusa 2 sample return missions under an agreement signed by NASA and the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency.
> 
> The missions will explore two different asteroids later this decade, with Hayabusa 2 heading for a 3,000-foot-wide carbon-rich asteroid named 1999 JU3 and OSIRIS-REx targeting the slightly smaller asteroid Bennu, a near-Earth object that has a slight chance of striking Earth.
> 
> NASA Administrator Charlie Bolden and JAXA President Naoki Okumura signed a memorandum of understanding Nov. 17 in Tokyo covering cooperation on the two asteroid missions.
> 
> Under the terms of the agreement, NASA will receive 10 percent of the sample collected by Japan’s Hayabusa 2 mission. JAXA will get one-half of one percent of the OSIRIS-REx sample, according to Dwayne Brown, a NASA spokesperson.
> 
> Hayabusa 2 is designed to return to Earth with at least one gram of material, including samples from beneath the surface of asteroid 1999 JU3. OSIRIS-REx will bring back a minimum of 60 grams — about 2.1 ounces — of samples from the surface of asteroid Bennu.
> 
> Assuming each mission collects the minimum sample, NASA would receive about one-tenth of a gram of rock fragments from Hayabusa 2 and JAXA would get three-tenths of a gram from OSIRIS-REx.
> 
> The accord signed by NASA and JAXA makes provisions for the exchange of samples even if one of the missions fails, said John Grunsfeld, head of NASA’s science directorate.
> 
> Missions to small objects in the solar system are important and exciting, Grunsfeld said in an interview with Spaceflight Now.
> 
> He said Hayabusa 2 and OSIRIS-REx will build on the success of the European Space Agency’s Rosetta mission to a comet, which achieved the first landing on a comet’s nucleus in November.
> 
> “With the success ESA had with Rosetta and Philae landing on a comet, it’s obvious this kind of exploration really captures the public’s interest,” Grunsfeld said.
> 
> John Grunsfeld, head of NASA’s science directorate, says the U.S. space agency and JAXA will exchange OSIRIS-REx and Hayabusa 2 asteroid samples even if one of the two missions does not succeed. Credit: NASA/Joel Kowsky
> 
> “We’re not just exchanging the samples,” Grunsfeld said.
> 
> NASA will support the curation of asteroid samples retrieved by Hayabusa 2, and the U.S. space agency’s global network of deep space communications antennas will track the Japanese mission’s journey.
> 
> Japan offered NASA a fraction of the microscopic specimens returned from asteroid Itokawa by the Hayabusa 1 mission in 2010.
> 
> NASA has also agreed to send 4 percent of OSIRIS-REx’s sample to Canada in a barter agreement to pay for a Canada’s contribution of a laser altimeter sensor to the mission.
> 
> In a best case scenario, scientists say the Japanese asteroid probe could bring back up to several grams of specimens and OSIRIS-REx could gather up to a two kilograms, or 4.4 pounds, of material.
> 
> “Successful sample collection from both target asteroids is expected to provide knowledge on the origin and evolution of the planets, and in particular the origin of water and organic matter on the Earth,” said Dante Lauretta, principal investigator for the OSIRIS-REx mission from the University of Arizona.
> 
> “The scientific return from the two missions combined is more than double the value of each individual mission,” Lauretta wrote in a blog post. “In my opinion, it’s quadruple or higher, because all of a sudden, you get to do cross-comparisons and intellectual activities that wouldn’t be permitted with a single mission.”
> 
> Hayabusa 2 launched on an H-2A rocket Dec. 3 from the Tanegashima Space Center in southern Japan to begin an six-year roundtrip journey to asteroid 1999 JU3. The spacecraft will arrive at the asteroid in June 2018 after swinging by Earth late next year to get a boost to the mission’s destination, which circles the sun between the orbits of Earth and Mars.
> 
> Artist’s concept of the Hayabusa 2 spacecraft. Credit: Akihiro Ikeshita/JAXA
> 
> Hayabusa 2 will spend a year-and-a-half at asteroid 1999 JU3, enough time for the probe to pick up rock specimens from three different locations on the unexplored asteroid. The robotic craft will depart the asteroid in December 2019 and return to Earth in December 2020 for a scorching re-entry and parachute-assisted landing in the Australian outback.
> 
> NASA’s Origins, Spectral Interpretation, Resource Identification, Security, Regolith Explorer, or OSIRIS-REx, is set for liftoff from Cape Canaveral, Fla., aboard an Atlas 5 rocket in September 2016.
> 
> The mission will swing by Earth for a slingshot maneuver a year after launch and reach asteroid Bennu in 2019. After a close-up survey of the asteroid, scientists will select a sampling site where the OSIRIS-REx spacecraft will descend and snag a specimen of rock and dust from Bennu’s surface.
> 
> The mission will deploy a landing capsule containing the samples to parachute to touchdown in Utah in 2023.
> 
> Researchers say asteroids 1999 JU3 and Bennu slightly different types of worlds, but both may harbor organic compounds left over from the chaotic earliest period of the solar system’s history. Asteroids are the remnant building blocks of planets and may hold clues to how water and life came to be on Earth.



US-Japanese cooperation knows no bounds. So good to see continued partnership between JAXA and NASA... perhaps a joint manned mission via Orion and SLS is in our future? I hope so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*JAXA - Japan's Space Agency

Under Development

Global Change Observation Mission - Climate (GCOM-C)*

*GCOM-C1 structural model sinusoidal vibration test*

JAXA conducted a sinusoidal vibration test for the GCOM-C1 using a structural model. This test using simulated vibrations verifies if the satellite’s structure and onboard equipment can bear sinusoidal vibrations, which are generated at the time of launch. The test was successful, and we confirmed that the satellite is strong enough. The structural model is a mechanically mocked satellite for verifying the tolerance of the satellite’s main body and onboard equipment not only against sinusoidal ...






*About Global Change Observation Mission - Climate (GCOM-C)*

*Forecasting future global climate*
The purpose of the GCOM (Global Change Observation Mission) project is the global, long-term observation of Earth's environment. GCOM is expected to play an important role in monitoring both global water circulation and climate change, and examining the health of Earth from space. Global and long-term observations (10-15 years) by GCOM will contribute to an understanding of water circulation mechanisms and climate change.

GCOM consists of two satellite series, the GCOM-W and GCOM-C. The GCOM-C, carrying a SGLI (Second generation GLobal Imager), conducts surface and atmospheric measurements related to the carbon cycle and radiation budget, such as clouds, aerosols, ocean color, vegetation, and snow and ice. GCOM-C1 is the first satellite is the GCOM-C series.
*





Characteristics of Global Change Observation Mission - Climate (GCOM-C)

SGLI is an optical sensor for monitoring the long-term trends of aerosol-cloud interactions and for understanding the carbon cycle
*
The Second generation GLobal Imager (SGLI) on GCOM-C1 is an optical sensor capable of multi-channel observation at wavelengths from near-UV to thermal infrared wavelengths (380nm to 12µm.) SGLI also has polarimetry and forward / backward observation functions at red and near infrared wavelengths. SGLI obtains global observation data once every 2 or 3 days, with resolutions of 250m to 1km.

The SGLI observations will improve our understanding of climate change mechanisms through long-term monitoring of aerosols and clouds, as well as vegetation and temperatures, in the land and ocean regions. These observations will also contribute to enhancing the prediction accuracy of future environmental changes by improving sub-processes in numerical climate models. SGLI-derived phytoplankton and aerosol distributions are also used for mapping fisheries and for monitoring the transport of yellow dust and/or wildfire smoke.

*...*

*Earth Cloud, Aerosol and Radiation Explorer (EarthCARE)*

*Cloud Profiling Radar (CPR) engineering model*

On Nov. 27, JAXA revealed to the media at the Tsukuba Space Center an engineering model of the Cloud Profiling Radar (CPR), which will be aboard the Earth Clouds, Aerosols, and Radiation Explorer (Earth CARE).The CPR is a sensor to observe cloud distribution by emitting radiation to the ground and receiving its reflection wave. It is under development by JAXA in cooperation with the National Institute of Information and Communications Technology (NICT).






*About Earth Cloud, Aerosol and Radiation Explorer (EarthCARE)*

Helping to improve predictions for changes in weather
EarthCARE is an earth observation satellite that Japan and Europe have been jointly developing. Using its four sensors (Cloud Profiling Radar, Backscatter Lidar, Multi-Spectral Imager and Broadband Radiometer), clouds and aerosols (small particles like dust and dirt that exist in the earth's atmosphere) will be observed on a global scale to improve the accuracy of climate change predictions.

Climate change predictions are carried out by simulating the climate on computers. The accuracy of these simulations essentially depends on how accurate the data is portrayed from natural phenomena. However, as all natural phenomena related to climate changes are not yet understood, current predictions are sometimes unreliable. The biggest cause of this is said to be the effects from clouds and aerosols in radiation balance of the Earth's atmosphere.

With the EarthCARE mission, observations will be carried out on the distribution of cloud particles and aerosols in a vertical direction and speed measurements performed on cloud particles ascending and descending. These have never previously been thoroughly observed. Through this, the mechanism of radiation balance in interaction between clouds and aerosols can be solved and improvements in climate change predictions are expected.






*Characteristics of Earth Cloud, Aerosol and Radiation Explorer (EarthCARE)*

*World's First On-board Cloud Profiling Radar (CPR) with Doppler Speed Sensor aboard a Satellite*

In cooperation with the National Institute of Information and Communications Technology (NICT), JAXA is responsible for the development of the Cloud Profiling Radar (CPR), which will be the world's first W-band (94GHz) Doppler radar aboard a satellite.

The CPR transmits millimeter-waves toward the earth from the satellite's orbit and receives radio waves scattered by the cloud particles. Using the largest antenna ever made, the CPR can make observations with sensitivity ten times higher than current cloud radars aboard satellites by transmitting a large amount of electricity. In addition, the CPR is the first millimeter-wave radar aboard a satellite to have Doppler speed sensor functions. Through this function, we can understand not only the vertical structure of clouds, but also the ascending and descending movement of clouds.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan space scientists make wireless energy breakthrough*



*




*


*Japanese scientists have succeeded in transmitting energy wirelessly, a key step that could one day make solar power generation in space a possibility, an official said.*

*Researchers used microwaves to deliver 1.8 kilowatts — enough to run an electric kettle — through the air with pinpoint accuracy to a receiver 55 meters (170 feet) away.*

While it wasn’t a great distance, the technology could pave the way for mankind to eventually tap the vast amount of solar energy available in space and use it here on Earth, a spokesman for The Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA) said Thursday.

“This was the first time anyone has managed to send a high output of nearly 2 kilowatts of electric power via microwaves to a small target, using a delicate directivity control device,” he said.

JAXA has been working to devise space solar power systems, or SSPSs, for years, he said. Solar power generation in space offers many advantages, notably the permanent availability of energy regardless of weather or time of day.

While man-made satellites, such as the International Space Station, have long been able to use the solar energy that washes over them from the sun, getting that power down to Earth where people can use it has been a thing of science fiction.

But the Japanese breakthrough offers the possibility that humans will one day be able to tap an inexhaustible source of energy in space.

The idea, said the JAXA official, would be for microwave-transmitting satellites with sunlight-gathering panels and antennae to be set up about 36,000 km (22,300 miles) from Earth.

“But it could take decades before we see practical application of the technology — maybe in the 2040s or later,” he said.

“There are a number of challenges to overcome, such as how to send huge structures into space, how to construct them and how to maintain them,” he said.

The SSPS concept emerged in the U.S. in the 1960s. Japan’s version, mostly financed by the industry ministry, started in 2009, he said.

Resource-poor Japan has to import huge amounts of fossil fuel. It has become substantially more dependent on these imports as its nuclear power industry shut down in the aftermath of the disaster at Fukushima in 2011

Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd. meanwhile said Thursday it succeeded in transmitting 10 kilowatts wirelessly to a receiver 500 meters away, in a test in Kobe. It hopes to find practical applications for the technology in five years, such as for charging electric vehicles or powering warning lights on power transmission towers. The company also said it aims to use the technology to send power to isolated areas in the wake of disasters.

Mitsubishi Heavy has cut costs by using a mechanism employed in microwave ovens because the cost of wireless power transmission technology used in space is high, according to the company. The company plans to eventually halve the cost.

At present, a more efficient system is needed to transmit power from offshore wind turbines and send electricity to isolated rural areas, Mitsubishi Heavy said


Japanese scientists make breakthrough in wireless energy transmission | The Japan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aepsilons

*MCMRON-7 and JMSDF Focus on Combined Operations in Annual Mine Warfare Staff Talks*


WHITE BEACH, Okinawa (NNS) -- Commander, Amphibious Force U.S. 7th Fleet, Commander, Mine Countermeasures Squadron (MCMRON) 7, and Japan Maritime Self Defense Force Commander (JMSDF), Mine Warfare Force concluded a three day mine warfare staff conference at CTF 76 headquarters Feb. 25.

This year's conference highlighted an increased focus on enhancing combined exercises to better integrate U.S. and Japanese forces and capabilities in a live-force environment. Interoperability, cooperation, and tactical development were key themes of the event.

"These talks are another example of the exceptional relationship enjoyed by the U.S. Navy and JMSDF, said Rear Adm. Hugh Wetherald, commander, Amphibious Force U.S. 7th Fleet. "The fact that we can come together to discuss openly on how we can improve our core combat capabilities and interoperability in mine warfare and amphibious operations demonstrates our commitment to this alliance."

The intent for the staff talks is to provide a forum for the subject matter experts to meet and discuss different aspects of their mission objectives and their responsibilities and provide a forum to discuss coordination and training between U.S. and JMSDF mine warfare forces.

"Our ability to operate seamlessly with our JMSDF counterparts in such a critical area of the world is vital to maintaining stability and open seas in the Western Pacific" said Capt. Mike Dowling, commander of MCMRON-7. "We genuinely appreciate the professionalism and knowledge of our friends in the JMSDF Mine Warfare Force."

Both U.S. and JMSDF MCM ships pulled into White Beach where Sailors from both navies were provided tours and introductions of the ships as their respective staffs crafted plans for future operations. In the spirit of friendship, the two navies engaged in softball and enjoyed a cookout serving traditional American and Japanese barbeque. 

MCMRON-7, commanded by Capt. Mike Dowling, is a combined readiness and tactical staff responsible for mine countermeasures in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. The squadron consists of four Avenger-class minesweepers forward deployed to Sasebo, Japan, and a helicopter mine countermeasures detachment in Pohang, Republic of Korea.



MCMRON-7 and JMSDF Focus on Combined Operations in Annual Mine Warfare Staff Talks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*JGSDF in Nepal, Disaster Relief Operations, update*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JayMandan

I do not know what happened to the JMSDF-PN thread so I'll just post photos here. More on PASSEX from jmsdf fb page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

JayMandan said:


> I do not know what happened to the JMSDF-PN thread so I'll just post photos here. More on PASSEX from jmsdf fb page.




Wonderful pictures !

A video of JMSDF squadron arriving in the Philippines (this is not the recent one)

Just to show you how deep our relations are, and how its evolving....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

* Japan Army Hovercraft in Action - LCAC of the Japan Self-Defense Forces *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

@waz @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Jango Could you please make this thread sticky?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

_(Photo: JASDF Tsuiki AB)_

F15J & F2A (License manufactured F16 by Mitsubishi) - Lead fighter aircrafts of the JASDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

JASDF E-767 AWACS


*Primary Function* Airborne surveillance and command and control
*Crew* 21 mission specialists
*Flight Crew* 2
*AWACS Officers* 19
*AWACS 767 Aircraft Designation* 767-27C
*Japan Air Self-Defence Force Aircraft Designation* E-767
*Armament* None
The Boeing 767 AWACS airborne warning and control system has been selected by Japan to carry out airborne surveillance and command and control (C2) operations for tactical and air defence forces. The surveillance system is based on a flexible, multimode radar, which enables AWACS to separate maritime and airborne targets from ground and sea clutter radar returns.

Production of the 707 airframe, which has been used since 1977 for the E3 AWACS, ended in May 1991. Following studies of the most suitable follow-on aircraft for the AWACS mission, Boeing announced in December 1991 that it would offer a modified Boeing 767 jet as the platform for the system.

*Boeing 767 AWACS programme and development*
Aircraft No 1 and No 2 were delivered to the company's first customer, the Government of Japan, in March 1998. The final two aircraft were delivered in January 1999. All four aircraft entered service with the Japanese Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) in May 2000. Boeing delivered the 50th 767 jetliner to Japan Airlines in July 2009. The Boeing 767 is being operated in more than 130 countries worldwide.

All Nippon Airways (ANA) awarded a contract worth $2bn to Boeing in December 2009 for supply of five 777 and five 767 jetliners.

The aircraft is flown by two pilots rather than four aircrew as on the E3 AWACS. There are 18 AWACS mission crew led by a mission director and a tactical director.

*Boeing 767 AWACS airframe*
"The Boeing 767 AWACS carries out airborne surveillance and command and control (C2) operations for tactical and air defence forces."
The wide-body configuration of the 767 offers 50% more floor space and nearly twice the volume of the 707. The basic 767 airplane is manufactured by Boeing Commercial Airplane Group in Everett, Washington, and then flown to Boeing Information, Space & Defense Systems facilities in Wichita, Kansas, where the airframe is modified to accommodate the prime mission equipment. All aircraft are returned to the Boeing Seattle facility, where mission equipment and the rotodome are installed.

Major subcontractors include Northrop Grumman, General Electric, Rockwell Collins and Telephonics, which have been involved in the previous Boeing AWACS programs.

*AWACS radar*
The antenna systems for primary radar and the information friend or foe (IFF) interrogator are mounted in a 9.1m diameter circular radome above the aircraft fuselage. The primary radar is the AN/APY-2, developed for E3 AWACS by Northrop Grumman in Baltimore. The radar operates at about 10GHz (wavelength about 10cm) in the E/F bands. It scans mechanically in azimuth at six revolutions per minute, and electronically in elevation. In flight, when the radar is not operational, the slip rings and bearings are kept lubricated by rotating the radome at one cycle every four minutes.

The main modes of operation of the radar are: pulse Doppler non-elevation scan; pulse Doppler elevation scan; beyond-the-horizon mode; maritime mode for detection of surface ships; combined operational modes using data interleaving for long-range detection; and passive mode operation in which the transmitters are switched off for radar-silent operations.

"At operating altitude, AWACS can detect targets over 320km away."
The AWACS radar provides a 360° view of the area. At operating altitudes it can detect targets more than 320km away. Targets are separated and individually managed and displayed on situational displays.

In May 2006, Japan requested the foreign military sale of four radar system improvement programme (RSIP) kits, as fitted on USAF, UK and Nato E-3 AWACS.

Northrop Grumman was awarded the contract for the upgrade in December 2006. The RSIP upgrades the capability against threats from small radar cross section targets, cruise missiles and electronic countermeasures.

The improvement in sensitivity against small and stealthy targets is achieved through a new surveillance radar computer to replace the digital Doppler processor and radar correlator, and the translation of the associated software into ADA language.

*AWACS mission equipment*
The main AWACS operations cabin behind the flight deck is laid out in equipment bays for communications, data and signal processing, navigation, and identification equipment. The AWACS officers and operator stations are equipped with Hazeltine command and control consoles fitted with high-resolution colour displays. The main signal and data processing computer, Lockheed Martin CC-2E, has a main storage capacity of over three million words; five times larger than that of the CC-2 computers installed on the E3 AWACS aircraft.

The AWACS mission equipment on the 767 AWACS takes advantage of the combat-proven avionics currently employed on-board operational AWACS aircraft, and is interoperable with the AWACS aircraft currently in service.

"The AWACS radar provides a 360° view of the area."
The aircraft's navigation system is based on two LN-100G inertial navigation systems with integrated satellite global positioning systems, supplied by Northrop Grumman (formerly Litton).

*Turbofan engines*
The 767 aircraft is powered by two General Electric CF6-80C2B6FA turbofan engines, providing 61,500lb thrust. The more powerful engines on the 767 AWACS compared to the 707/E3 AWACS allow the aircraft to carry a heavier payload, have a greater range and to fly higher.

Two electrical generators are fitted on each of the two engines, producing a total of 600kW.

*Performance*
The 767 AWACS aircraft can fly at a maximum speed of 800km/h. The range and service ceiling of the aircraft are 10,370km and 12,222m respectively. The endurance of the aircraft is 13 hours at 300nm radius. The aircraft weighs 85,595kg, while the maximum take-off weight is 175,000kg.

Boeing 767 AWACS Airborne Warning and Control Aircraft - Airforce Technology
















*Japan begins process of E-767 AWACS upgrade*

*Gareth Jennings, London*

28 October 2014
Boeing is to begin the upgrade of Japan's fleet of E-767 Airborne Warning and Control System (AWACS) aircraft with a USD25.6 million design and production contract announced by the US Department of Defense (DoD) on 28 October.

The four aircraft, which have been in service with the Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) since 1998-99, will each be fitted with new systems, and three ground support facilities will also be upgraded under the programme.

Specifically, the aircraft will be equipped with updated mission computers, electronic support measures, a traffic alert and collision avoidance system, AN/APX-119 interrogator friend or foe (IFF) transponder, next-generation UPX-40 IFF, automatic identification system, and datalink upgrades.

According to the DoD, this modernisation work "will allow Japan's AWACS fleet to be more compatible with the US Air Force [Boeing E-3 Sentry] AWACS fleet baseline, and provide for greater interoperability".

The design and production work will be performed by Boeing in Washington state, and is expected to be completed by 28 February 2015. According to a US Defense and Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) notification into the upgrade that was released in late 2013, the total value of the programme, including installation, is USD950 million.

This design and production contract follows an initial Mission Computing Upgrade (MCU) contract for the E-767 AWACS fleet that is set to be completed by 31 December 2014.

*COMMENT*

Japan is the only operator of the E-767 AWACS platform, with the other AWACS users of France, NATO, Saudi Arabia, the United Kingdom, and the United States opting instead to utilise the 707-based E-3 airframe.

Given the existing incompatibility issues with regard to airframe support, the JASDF is keen that the mission hardware and software of its E-767 platforms remain compatible with those of the other AWACS operators in general, and with those of the United States in particular. This contract will begin the upgrade process that will go a long way towards achieving that.

Japan begins process of E-767 AWACS upgrade - IHS Jane's 360

*More Details:*
Japan Orders Upgrades for its 4 E-767 AWACS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*JASDF E-2C Hawkeye AWACS*

_13 Units - First Delivered in 1984. E-2C 2000 Configuration (Please see attached PDF)
4 Units will be purchased this year - E2-D configuration_

*E-2C Hawkeye 2000*
The all-weather E-2 Hawkeye airborne early warning and battle management aircraft has served as the "eyes" of the U.S. Navy fleet for more than 30 years, and the E-2C Hawkeye 2000 possesses the most advanced AEW&BM capabilities in service today. Continuous modifications and upgrades have kept the aircraft's mission systems current with the evolving operational environment. The next generation E-2D Advanced Hawkeye, the key airborne enabler of the US Navy's FORCEnet began test flights in 2007.

*Hawkeye 2000*
Hawkeye 2000 is the fifth generation production E-2C Hawkeye and incorporates significant enhancements in data management, system throughput, operator interfaces, connectivity, and situational awareness to support the Navy's evolving Theater Air and Missile Defense mission. This Hawkeye capitalizes on the previous version Group II baseline fully integrated system, which includes the AN/APS-145 radar system, improved identification friend/foe (IFF) system, the Joint Tactical Information Distribution System (JTIDS), a global positioning system (GPS) and the Carrier Aircraft Inertial Navigational System (CAINS) II navigation system.

At the core of the Hawkeye 2000 system's configuration is the open architecture central mission computer. The computer capitalizes on commercial off-the-shelf (COTS) technology, to provide the memory, processing power, and data throughput to support the Hawkeye mission system's growth. The computer capability is accompanied by COTS technology tactical workstations, referred to as the Advanced Control Indicator Set (ACIS), which provides each operator with greater flexibility in display management and presentation.


Integrated into the Hawkeye 2000 and key to the Theater Air and Missile Defense mission is the Cooperative Engagement Capability (CEC) system. This new system provides a high capacity data exchange of detailed target information to the carrier's command center and surface combatants for enhanced fleet-wide connectivity and situational awareness. The cooperative engagement processor facilitates the network's data exchange with onboard tactical information and enables relay to extend surface long-range connectivity.

The Hawkeye's vast communications suite has been expanded with a fully integrated satellite communications (SATCOM) capability. Incorporation of a SATCOM radio communications set and the Multimission Advanced Tactical Terminal (MATT) provides the Hawkeye with an expanded over-the-horizon (OTH) wide-band and narrow-band voice and data communications capability for enhanced situational awareness of the Hawkeye's surveillance volume and beyond.

An electronic support measures (ESM) system upgrade provides enhanced electronic emissions detection, identification, and monitoring capabilities utilizing fewer system components that significantly reduces weight and volume.

The growth of the avionics system's cooling requirements has been addressed through incorporation of a higher capacity cooling system. This system utilizes an environmentally friendly refrigerant.

The aircraft also incorporates several producibility, reliability, and maintainability improvements, modular main power distribution box, a redesigned fault reporting system, and numerous other aircraft improvements.
E-2C Hawkeye 2000


*E-2C Hawkeye radome and mission systems*
The large 24ft diameter circular antenna radome above the rear fuselage gives the E-2C its distinctive profile. The radome houses the AN/APA-171 antenna supplied by Randtron Systems, which rotates at 5rpm to 6rpm.

The Lockheed Martin AN/APS-145 radar is capable of tracking more than 2,000 targets and controlling the interception of 40 hostile targets. One radar sweep covers six million cubic miles. The radar's total radiation aperture control antenna reduces sidelobes and is robust against electronic countermeasures. It is capable of detecting aircraft at ranges greater than 550km. The Lockheed Martin AN / UYQ-70 advanced display system and computer peripherals provide operators with multicolour displays, map overlays, zoom facilities and auxiliary data displays.

In August 2005, Northrop Grumman completed the E-2C mission computer replacement programme, with the provision of faster, more powerful and reliable computers.
E-2C/D Hawkeye Early Warning Aircraft - Airforce Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

E-2D Hawkeye Features

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*IHI XF5-1*


























*To be seen on:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Such an EPIC thread !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*JASDF F-2 Fighter* 
*
Key Data *

*Wingspan * 10.8m
*Span of Tailplane * 6.05m
*Length * 15.52m
*Height * 4.96m
*Empty Weight * 12,000kg
*Internal Fuel Capacity * 3,600kg
*Maximum Speed * Mach 2
The F-2 support fighter aircraft is a multi role single engine fighter aircraft principally designed for the Japan Air Self Defence Force (JASDF), the result of a joint Japan and USA development programme. Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) is the prime contractor and Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company serves as the principal US subcontractor. The F-2A is the single-seat version and F-2B is the two-seat version.

The Japanese Defence Agency originally planned to procure a total of 130 F-2 aircraft (83 single-seat and 47 two-seat aircraft) with deliveries to beyond 2010, but, in early 2007, this number was reduced to 94.

"The F-2 fighter aircraft can also carry 500lb bombs, CBU-87/B cluster bombs and rocket launchers."
The initial order was for 81 aircraft. A further five were ordered in March 2007 in a $150m contract. MHI awarded a further $250m contract to Lockheed Martin in April 2008 to manufacture components for eight more F-2 aircraft. The contract was the 12th annual contract awarded by MHI to Lockheed Martin.

*F-2 fighter programme and development*
In 1987, the JASDF selected a variant of the F-16C as the Japanese FS-X aircraft to replace the Mitsubishi F-1 aircraft, and in 1988 Mitsubishi was selected as prime contractor for the aircraft, which became known as the F-2. The programme involved technology transfer from the USA to Japan, and responsibility for cost sharing was split 60% by Japan and 40% by USA.

Four flying prototypes were developed, along with two static prototypes for static testing and for fatigue tests. Flight trials of the prototypes were successfully completed by 1997, and the aircraft entered production in 1998.

The first production aircraft was delivered to the Japanese Defence Agency in by March 2005 61 F-2 fighters had been delivered. The aircraft are being assembled at Mitsubishi's Komaki South Plant in Nagoya. MHI expects to complete deliveries of 76 aircraft in the near future.

In June 2007, the F-2 made its first overseas deployment to Andersen AFB in Guam for joint US / Japan exercises. The F-2 dropped live weapons for the first time during the exercises.

*F-2 fighter design*
Kawasaki is responsible for the construction of the midsection of the fuselage, and also the doors to the main wheel and the engine. Mitsubishi builds the forward section of the fuselage and the wings.

Mitsubishi has also designed the lower-wing box structure, which includes lower skin, spars, ribs and cap, and is made from graphite-epoxy composite and co-cured together in an autoclave. This is the first application of co-cured technology to a production tactical fighter.

Fuji manufactures the upper-wing surface skin, the wing fairings, the radome, flaperons and the engine air-intake units and the tail section. Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company supplies the rear section of the fuselage, the port-side wing boxes and the leading-edge flaps.

*Cockpit*
The cockpit is equipped with three multifunction displays, including a liquid crystal display from Yokogawa. The pilot's head-up display was developed by Shimadzu.

*Integrated weapons system*
The aircraft's integrated electronic warfare system, mission computer and active phased array radar were developed by Mitsubishi Electric.

An M61A1 Vulcan 20mm multi-barrel gun is installed in the wing root of the port wing. There are 13 hardpoints for carrying weapon systems and stores: one on the fuselage centreline, one on each wing-tip and five under each wing. The stores management system is supplied by Lockheed Martin.

There are two Frazer Nash common rail launchers manufactured by Nippi. The aircraft is capable of deploying the Raytheon AIM-7F/M medium-range Sparrow air-to-air missile, the Raytheon AIM-9L short-range Sidewinder and the Mitsubishi Heavy Industries AAM-3 short-range air-to-air missile.

The F-2 is armed with the ASM-1 and ASM-2 anti-ship missiles. Mitsubishi started developing the Type 80 series anti-ship missiles, ASM-1 and ASM-2, in 1980, originally for the F-1 fighter.

The fighter aircraft can also carry 500lb bombs, CBU-87/B cluster bombs and rocket launchers. The centreline and the inner-wing hardpoints can carry drop tanks with a 4,400kg fuel capacity.

"In June 2007, the F-2 made its first overseas deployment to Andersen AFB in Guam for joint US / Japan exercises."
*Avionics and flight controls*
Lockheed Martin is responsible for the avionics systems. The aircraft's digital fly-by-wire system has been developed by Japan Aviation Electric and Honeywell (formerly Allied Signal) under a joint development agreement.

The fly-by-wire modes include control augmentation, static stabilisation and load control during manoeuvres.

*Communications*
The communications systems fitted in the F-2 are the AN/ARC-164 transceiver, operating at UHF band and supplied by Raytheon, a V/UHF transceiver supplied by NEC, a Hazeltine information friend or foe interrogator, and an HF radio, developed and supplied by Kokusai Electric.

*Turbofan engine*
The aircraft is equipped with a General Electric F110-GE-129 afterburning turbofan engine. The engine develops 131.7kN and the speed of the aircraft is Mach 2. The F-2 produces 17,000lb of thrust, with 29,000lb with afterburners
F-2 Attack Fighter - Airforce Technology





















More Details:
Lockheed & Mitsubishi’s F-2 Fighter Partnership

Mitsubishi F-2 » Fighter Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Indus Falcon said:


> *JASDF F-2 Fighter*
> 
> *Key Data *
> 
> *Wingspan * 10.8m
> *Span of Tailplane * 6.05m
> *Length * 15.52m
> *Height * 4.96m
> *Empty Weight * 12,000kg
> *Internal Fuel Capacity * 3,600kg
> *Maximum Speed * Mach 2
> The F-2 support fighter aircraft is a multi role single engine fighter aircraft principally designed for the Japan Air Self Defence Force (JASDF), the result of a joint Japan and USA development programme. Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) is the prime contractor and Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company serves as the principal US subcontractor. The F-2A is the single-seat version and F-2B is the two-seat version.
> 
> The Japanese Defence Agency originally planned to procure a total of 130 F-2 aircraft (83 single-seat and 47 two-seat aircraft) with deliveries to beyond 2010, but, in early 2007, this number was reduced to 94.
> 
> "The F-2 fighter aircraft can also carry 500lb bombs, CBU-87/B cluster bombs and rocket launchers."
> The initial order was for 81 aircraft. A further five were ordered in March 2007 in a $150m contract. MHI awarded a further $250m contract to Lockheed Martin in April 2008 to manufacture components for eight more F-2 aircraft. The contract was the 12th annual contract awarded by MHI to Lockheed Martin.
> 
> *F-2 fighter programme and development*
> In 1987, the JASDF selected a variant of the F-16C as the Japanese FS-X aircraft to replace the Mitsubishi F-1 aircraft, and in 1988 Mitsubishi was selected as prime contractor for the aircraft, which became known as the F-2. The programme involved technology transfer from the USA to Japan, and responsibility for cost sharing was split 60% by Japan and 40% by USA.
> 
> Four flying prototypes were developed, along with two static prototypes for static testing and for fatigue tests. Flight trials of the prototypes were successfully completed by 1997, and the aircraft entered production in 1998.
> 
> The first production aircraft was delivered to the Japanese Defence Agency in by March 2005 61 F-2 fighters had been delivered. The aircraft are being assembled at Mitsubishi's Komaki South Plant in Nagoya. MHI expects to complete deliveries of 76 aircraft in the near future.
> 
> In June 2007, the F-2 made its first overseas deployment to Andersen AFB in Guam for joint US / Japan exercises. The F-2 dropped live weapons for the first time during the exercises.
> 
> *F-2 fighter design*
> Kawasaki is responsible for the construction of the midsection of the fuselage, and also the doors to the main wheel and the engine. Mitsubishi builds the forward section of the fuselage and the wings.
> 
> Mitsubishi has also designed the lower-wing box structure, which includes lower skin, spars, ribs and cap, and is made from graphite-epoxy composite and co-cured together in an autoclave. This is the first application of co-cured technology to a production tactical fighter.
> 
> Fuji manufactures the upper-wing surface skin, the wing fairings, the radome, flaperons and the engine air-intake units and the tail section. Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company supplies the rear section of the fuselage, the port-side wing boxes and the leading-edge flaps.
> 
> *Cockpit*
> The cockpit is equipped with three multifunction displays, including a liquid crystal display from Yokogawa. The pilot's head-up display was developed by Shimadzu.
> 
> *Integrated weapons system*
> The aircraft's integrated electronic warfare system, mission computer and active phased array radar were developed by Mitsubishi Electric.
> 
> An M61A1 Vulcan 20mm multi-barrel gun is installed in the wing root of the port wing. There are 13 hardpoints for carrying weapon systems and stores: one on the fuselage centreline, one on each wing-tip and five under each wing. The stores management system is supplied by Lockheed Martin.
> 
> There are two Frazer Nash common rail launchers manufactured by Nippi. The aircraft is capable of deploying the Raytheon AIM-7F/M medium-range Sparrow air-to-air missile, the Raytheon AIM-9L short-range Sidewinder and the Mitsubishi Heavy Industries AAM-3 short-range air-to-air missile.
> 
> The F-2 is armed with the ASM-1 and ASM-2 anti-ship missiles. Mitsubishi started developing the Type 80 series anti-ship missiles, ASM-1 and ASM-2, in 1980, originally for the F-1 fighter.
> 
> The fighter aircraft can also carry 500lb bombs, CBU-87/B cluster bombs and rocket launchers. The centreline and the inner-wing hardpoints can carry drop tanks with a 4,400kg fuel capacity.
> 
> "In June 2007, the F-2 made its first overseas deployment to Andersen AFB in Guam for joint US / Japan exercises."
> *Avionics and flight controls*
> Lockheed Martin is responsible for the avionics systems. The aircraft's digital fly-by-wire system has been developed by Japan Aviation Electric and Honeywell (formerly Allied Signal) under a joint development agreement.
> 
> The fly-by-wire modes include control augmentation, static stabilisation and load control during manoeuvres.
> 
> *Communications*
> The communications systems fitted in the F-2 are the AN/ARC-164 transceiver, operating at UHF band and supplied by Raytheon, a V/UHF transceiver supplied by NEC, a Hazeltine information friend or foe interrogator, and an HF radio, developed and supplied by Kokusai Electric.
> 
> *Turbofan engine*
> The aircraft is equipped with a General Electric F110-GE-129 afterburning turbofan engine. The engine develops 131.7kN and the speed of the aircraft is Mach 2. The F-2 produces 17,000lb of thrust, with 29,000lb with afterburners
> F-2 Attack Fighter - Airforce Technology
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 221275
> 
> View attachment 221277
> 
> View attachment 221278
> 
> 
> View attachment 221279
> 
> 
> More Details:
> Lockheed & Mitsubishi’s F-2 Fighter Partnership
> 
> Mitsubishi F-2 » Fighter Aircraft







I long someday to see Pakistani F-16s in joint patrols with the JASDF's F-2s. 

Is it wrong to dream of this ? I think not. 

Such beautiful birds....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Indus Falcon said:


> * Japan Army Hovercraft in Action - LCAC of the Japan Self-Defense Forces *





I want our servicemen to learn from each other , at the level it was several years ago. 

Japanese Ground Self Defense Soldiers can learn so much from the expertise of Pakistan Army Soldiers --- in urban warfare, mountain fighting skills, desert warfare, everything. 

Samurai and Mughal Warrior....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I long someday to see Pakistani F-16s in joint patrols with the JASDF's F-2s.
> 
> Is it wrong to dream of this ? I think not.
> 
> Such beautiful birds....



Very Interesting point 

On another note, while I was studying the F2 vs the F16 Blk40 /52 /61. I noted that the F2 has a bigger engine intake, like the Blk 61. The engine is also a GE, which only requires a "kit" to increase the thrust from 29,000 lb thrust to 32,500 lb thrust.

Secondly, there isn't much available on the J/APG2 radar, so I can't comment whether it's better than the latest SABR or not.

Thirdly, Weapons integration. SDB would definitely be a good addition.

Conclusion, given it's engine larger size and the capabilities of the Japanese domestic defense industries, there is a lot of room for improvement!

What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I long someday to see Pakistani F-16s in joint patrols with the JASDF's F-2s.
> 
> Is it wrong to dream of this ? I think not.
> 
> Such beautiful birds....



The dream would be to see Mirage 2000's and F-2s patrolling over Djibouti 





--------------------
The F-2 support fighter aircraft is a multi role single engine fighter aircraft principally designed for the Japan Air Self Defence Force (JASDF), the result of a joint Japan and USA development programme. Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) is the prime contractor and Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company serves as the principal US subcontractor. The F-2A is the single-seat version and F-2B is the two-seat version.

The Japanese Defence Agency originally planned to procure a total of 130 F-2 aircraft (83 single-seat and 47 two-seat aircraft) with deliveries to beyond 2010, but, in early 2007, this number was reduced to 94.

The initial order was for 81 aircraft. A further five were ordered in March 2007 in a $150m contract. MHI awarded a further $250m contract to Lockheed Martin in April 2008 to manufacture components for eight more F-2 aircraft. The contract was the 12th annual contract awarded by MHI to Lockheed Martin.

F-2 fighter programme and development
In 1987, the JASDF selected a variant of the F-16C as the Japanese FS-X aircraft to replace the Mitsubishi F-1 aircraft, and in 1988 Mitsubishi was selected as prime contractor for the aircraft, which became known as the F-2. The programme involved technology transfer from the USA to Japan, and responsibility for cost sharing was split 60% by Japan and 40% by USA.

Four flying prototypes were developed, along with two static prototypes for static testing and for fatigue tests. Flight trials of the prototypes were successfully completed by 1997, and the aircraft entered production in 1998.

The first production aircraft was delivered to the Japanese Defence Agency in by March 2005 61 F-2 fighters had been delivered. The aircraft are being assembled at Mitsubishi's Komaki South Plant in Nagoya. MHI expects to complete deliveries of 76 aircraft in the near future.





In June 2007, the F-2 made its first overseas deployment to Andersen AFB in Guam for joint US / Japan exercises. The F-2 dropped live weapons for the first time during the exercises.

F-2 fighter design
Kawasaki is responsible for the construction of the midsection of the fuselage, and also the doors to the main wheel and the engine. Mitsubishi builds the forward section of the fuselage and the wings.

Mitsubishi has also designed the lower-wing box structure, which includes lower skin, spars, ribs and cap, and is made from graphite-epoxy composite and co-cured together in an autoclave. This is the first application of co-cured technology to a production tactical fighter.

Fuji manufactures the upper-wing surface skin, the wing fairings, the radome, flaperons and the engine air-intake units and the tail section. Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company supplies the rear section of the fuselage, the port-side wing boxes and the leading-edge flaps.


Cockpit
The cockpit is equipped with three multifunction displays, including a liquid crystal display from Yokogawa. The pilot's head-up display was developed by Shimadzu.

Integrated weapons system
The aircraft's integrated electronic warfare system, mission computer and active phased array radar were developed by Mitsubishi Electric.

An M61A1 Vulcan 20mm multi-barrel gun is installed in the wing root of the port wing. There are 13 hardpoints for carrying weapon systems and stores: one on the fuselage centreline, one on each wing-tip and five under each wing. The stores management system is supplied by Lockheed Martin.





There are two Frazer Nash common rail launchers manufactured by Nippi. The aircraft is capable of deploying the Raytheon AIM-7F/M medium-range Sparrow air-to-air missile, the Raytheon AIM-9L short-range Sidewinder and the Mitsubishi Heavy Industries AAM-3 short-range air-to-air missile.





The F-2 is armed with the ASM-1 and ASM-2 anti-ship missiles. Mitsubishi started developing the Type 80 series anti-ship missiles, ASM-1 and ASM-2, in 1980, originally for the F-1 fighter.

The fighter aircraft can also carry 500lb bombs, CBU-87/B cluster bombs and rocket launchers. The centreline and the inner-wing hardpoints can carry drop tanks with a 4,400kg fuel capacity.






Avionics and flight controls




Lockheed Martin is responsible for the avionics systems. The aircraft's digital fly-by-wire system has been developed by Japan Aviation Electric and Honeywell (formerly Allied Signal) under a joint development agreement.





The fly-by-wire modes include control augmentation, static stabilisation and load control during manoeuvres.

Communications
The communications systems fitted in the F-2 are the AN/ARC-164 transceiver, operating at UHF band and supplied by Raytheon, a V/UHF transceiver supplied by NEC, a Hazeltine information friend or foe interrogator, and an HF radio, developed and supplied by Kokusai Electric.





Turbofan engine
The aircraft is equipped with a General Electric F110-GE-129 afterburning turbofan engine. The engine develops 131.7kN and the speed of the aircraft is Mach 2. The F-2 produces 17,000lb of thrust, with 29,000lb generated when the burners are switched on
http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/f2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Japan Hosts First Global Arms Fair*
Agence France-Presse 
May 13, 2015

TOKYO — Japan on Wednesday began its first ever military trade fair, with a particular focus on maritime security at a time of rising regional tensions over territorial squabbles.

The three-day fair, organized by a private British company with the backing of Japan's defense and trade ministries, comes as Prime Minister Shinzo Abe pushes to boost the role and capability of his well-equipped military.

Amongst other things, that means re-thinking their rules of engagement to allow them to fight to defend an ally — something most administrations have said was impossible under Japan's pacifist constitution.

The government has also moved to lessen restrictions on the home-grown weapons industry, allowing it to sell more hardware abroad in an effort to boost the sector.

The new rules could allow Tokyo to supply weaponry to nations that sit along important sea lanes to help them fight piracy — an important strategic consideration for resource-poor Japan.

"This is a great opportunity for us as a small company to promote our name and products," said Susumu Kasai, an official with ShinMaywa Industries Ltd. which manufactures US2 Amphibious Planes for Japan's Marine Self-Defense Force.

Reports have said US2 is likely to become the first export of Japanese-made military equipment under the new rules.

"Currently the governments of Japan and India are negotiating the issue and if the governments agree, we will be able to export our products," Kasai said.

"This is a maritime security fair and as maritime security is important for Japan, which is surrounded by seas, the government supports the event," said defense ministry official Toru Hotchi.

Under Japan's new arms export rules, weapon sales are still banned to conflict-plagued countries that could undermine international peace and security. Any sale must contribute to international peace and boost pacifist Japan's security.

Abe is readying to submit new security bills to parliament that will underwrite last year's cabinet decision on broadening the scope of so-called collective defense, which gives the military freer rein to protect Japan's allies.

While Washington, which has long called for Japan to take on more of the burden of its own defense, has warmly welcomed the moves, Abe faces considerable domestic opposition from a public deeply wedded to the country's pacifist constitution.

He also faces regular rebukes from China, which hints ominously at what it says is a deep-seated desire on Japan's nationalist right to up-end the post-World War II settlement and return to the militarism of last century.

Abe and his supporters deny the charge.

Japan Hosts First Global Arms Fair


----------



## Indus Falcon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I want our servicemen to learn from each other , at the level it was several years ago.
> 
> Japanese Ground Self Defense Soldiers can learn so much from the expertise of Pakistan Army Soldiers --- in urban warfare, mountain fighting skills, desert warfare, everything.
> 
> Samurai and Mughal Warrior....



It's a brilliant idea  

Why don't you recommend it to Gen Nakatani?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Japan Boosts ISR Abilities Across Domains*
By Paul Kallender-Umezu 
May 11, 2015


TOKYO — Japan's defense budget for 2015 prioritizes intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) improvements as the Ministry of Defense attempts to bolster, in particular, its ability to protect Japan's far-flung southwestern island chain, Nansei Shoto.

New ISR programs — some announced, some in planning — show Japan is extending its ISR reach not only in air- and space-based systems, but also in new maritime applications.

"The focus on improved ISR is useful and reflects a few things — not least, Japan's current ISR capabilities don't provide a useful operating picture of what's going on in the region," said Grant Newsham, a senior research fellow at the Japan Forum for Strategic Studies.

Japan's approach to ISR changed radically in 1998 when a North Korean Taepodong missile overflew the nation, shocking it and spurring leaders to develop a small constellation of information-gathering reconnaissance satellites.

But a 2007 direct-ascent Chinese anti-satellite test and the surge in probing and incursions into Japanese air and maritime domains have alarmed planners and the public alike. For example, from January to April, the Air Self-Defense Force scrambled fighters 943 times against Russian and Chinese aircraft, the second highest on record since 944 times in 1984. Incidents steadily dropped through the 1990s and early 2000s, with totals typically in the 140s to 160s. By 2005 it was up to 229, in 2010 it was 386, surging to 943 five years later, according to MoD figures.

"Given an increasingly assertive PRC [People's Republic of China] in recent years and North Korean movement toward better missile and nuclear capabilities, the region has never seemed more dangerous from a Japanese perspective," Newsham said. "Having a clear intelligence picture is obviously of fundamental importance."

To keep watch over the Nansei Shoto, the MoD announced that it will acquire Global Hawk UAVs and is researching the use of ship-based UAVs. To support these moves, the MoD will also deploy a new coastal observation unit on Yonaguni Island, which abuts Taiwan.

"There is concern in some quarters that Japan is overly dependent on the US' ISR capabilities and needs more of its own proprietary resources, particularly in terms of PRC and North Korean activities," Newsham said. "The … surveillance unit on Yonaguni is going to need assistance from Maritime and Air Self-Defense Force assets to really be effective."

Japan is also making a major push in space-based ISR following a new military and national security-oriented space strategy released in January. The nation's current constellation of four information-gathering satellites could double within 10 years, and a series of new dual-use satellites for ISR purposes is being considered.

For example, the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA) is cooperating with the MoD to host a ballistic missile early warning sensor on a new JAXA-built reconnaissance satellite called *ALOS-3**,* and may go ahead and develop a space-based early warning architecture to support the US. JAXA is also investing in a slew of new dual-use ISR satellite programs, including tactical satellites, and Japan is considering whether it wants to build space-based signals intelligence and electronic intelligence assets.

"Space-based ISR is certainly an important issue for the US due to its global defense obligations," said Scott Pace, director of the Space Policy Institute at the George Washington University's Elliott School of International Affairs.

In addition, space situational awareness and maritime domain awareness are key priorities for space-based ISR, following a series of agreements with the US, which is keen for Japan to play a greater role in these areas, Pace said.

Japan also wants to bolster its maritime ISR, most notably through the acquisition of 20 Kawasaki P-1 patrol aircraft, with improved detection/discernment capabilities, flight performance, information-processing capabilities, and attack capabilities to succeed existing P-3C fixed-wing patrol aircraft, which are also receiving upgrades.

Japan plans to refocus on "close-in" ISR to protect ports, harbors and other critical infrastructure, said Bob Nugent, affiliate consultant at AMI International. At least five MoD research projects cover a variety of unmanned maritime ISR systems and technologies, including long-range "sea gliders," cooperative networks of surface and underwater unmanned vehicles.

Some of these systems will be featured at the MAST Asia maritime security exhibition to be held mid-May in Yokohama. For example, NEC Corp. will outline a proposed system of underwater wireless electric charging stations for UUVs.

"Japan is keenly looking at advanced long-range acoustic hydrophones using optical fiber rather than traditional electro-acoustic listening devices," Nugent said. "Additional MoD research includes projects to improve performance of underwater passive sonar arrays. All these highlight Japan's need to improve ISR in the underwater domain."

Nugent said improved energy storage and charge/recharge technologies will be a key enabler for many of the advanced ISR platforms. Several Japanese and international companies are researching power and energy technologies "beyond the battery."

Japan's next-generation system requirements are already creating new opportunities for suppliers, said Eric Johnson, president of JSR Micro, the US subsidiary of JSR, a major Japanese semiconductor materials company.

"We're developing advanced energy storage technologies using supercapacitors that deliver very high bursts of energy and recharge quickly … needed for remote maritime sensors; unmanned vehicles operating over, on or under the water; and even space satellites … areas of particular interest in Japan and beyond for future maritime ISR systems," Johnson said.

Newsham said Japan needs to go beyond its traditional focus on systems and technology and focus on better integration between the services and between Japan and the US, particularly since the alliance partners have just updated their defense guidelines touting "seamless" cooperation.

"More effective ISR allows Japan to make more of a contribution to the overall US-Japan defense effort. … Japan has some good ISR hardware, but it hasn't created a coherent national ISR network that collects intelligence from all sources, properly assesses and classifies it, and disseminates it to the right end users — both in Japan and elsewhere," Newsham said.

Japan Boosts ISR Abilities Across Domains

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Philippines, Japan To Hold Joint Naval Exercise In S. China Sea*
Agence France-Presse 
May 10, 2015

MANILA, Philippines — The Philippines' navy chief said Sunday it would hold a joint exercise with Japan in the South China Sea, but emphasized the collaboration was unrelated to China's land reclamation efforts in the disputed waters.

Two warships from the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) will take part in the exercise with a single Philippine ship after making a port call in the Philippines this month, said Vice Adm. Jesus Millan.

"This is a port call, a regular port call of the Japanese navy and while they are here, it would be good if we can practice this code of unplanned encounters at sea," he said.

The exercise will take place just outside the former US naval base of Subic, off the archipelago's west coast, he added.

The Japanese vessels would be leaving Subic while a Philippine ship was heading there under the training scenario, he said.

Millan said Japanese and Philippine sailors would have an opportunity to "compare notes" during the exercise, but stressed it had nothing to do with the Philippines' territorial dispute with China over conflicting claims to large parts of the sea.
http://www.defensenews.com/story/de...ge-south-china-sea-land-reclamation/27083039/
The Philippines has been seeking closer ties with regional allies amid what it sees as Chinese aggression in pressing its territorial claims.

The regional giant claims most of the resource-rich waters, even reefs, shoals and cays close to the shores of its neighbors. The claims overlap those of Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Vietnam and Taiwan.

Millan said that practicing with the Japanese force would help with modernizing the poorly-equipped Philippine military, one of the weakest in the region.

China and Japan have their own festering territorial row over the East China Sea including ownership of the Senkaku Islands, which Beijing also claims and calls the Diaoyus.

There have been regular standoffs in the sea and air around the contested territory.

Earlier this month, Japanese and Philippine coast guards held anti-piracy drills in the Philippines, the first such joint exercise between the two countries following a brutal occupation by Japanese forces during World War II.

US officials said on Friday that China's rapid construction of artificial islands in the strategic waters amounted to 2,000 acres (800 hectares), with 75 percent of the total built in the last five months.

The US report said that at four reclamation sites China had moved from dredging operations to "infrastructure development" that could include harbors, communications and surveillance systems, logistics support and "at least one airfield."

The Philippine military has also cited escalating Chinese efforts to drive off Philippine aircraft from a disputed island garrisoned by Manila, which have sparked dangerous confrontations.

Japan in turn has called for international law to be observed in the South China Sea dispute and has previously promised to help in the modernizing the Philippines' maritime assets.

Philippines, Japan To Hold Joint Naval Exercise In S. China Sea

@Nihonjin1051 @JayMandan Any details?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Japan cabinet agrees military expansion rules*
By Kyoko Hasegawa - AFP
15/05/2015 

Japan's cabinet on Thursday approved a set of bills bolstering the role and scope of the military, as the pacifist country redefines its position in the increasingly roiled Asia-Pacific region.

The bills are a pet project of nationalist Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, who says Japan can no longer shy away from its responsibility to help safeguard regional stability, and must step out from under the shade of the security umbrella provided by the United States.

The draft legislation, which will go before lawmakers in the coming months, formalises a decision made by the cabinet last year to broaden the remit of Japan's well-equipped and well-trained armed forces.

It would allow them to go into battle to protect allies -- so-called "collective defence" -- something currently banned by a strict reading of Japan's pacifist constitution.

"We live in an era when no country can any longer protect itself alone," Abe told a televised press conference.

"In the past two years, Japanese nationals have fallen victim to terrorism in Algeria, Syria and Tunisia; Japan is within range of hundreds of North Korea's ballistic missiles and the number of (fighter jet) scrambles has risen seven-fold in a decade.

Prime Minister Shinzo Abe says Japan can no longer ignore the threat of terrorism and the military m …
"This is the reality. We should not try to ignore it."

Washington -- which imposed the never-altered constitution on a defeated Japan during its post-World War II occupation -- has long called for Tokyo to take on a more active role in their mutual security pact.

- Opposition -

But the Japanese public is suspicious of anything that seems to lessen the commitment to pacificism, and insists its armed forces should only ever be used in a narrowly-defined defence of Japan.

Critics of the security moves say eroding this principle could see Tokyo pulled into American military adventures in the Middle East, a claim Abe rejected Thursday.

"The conventional principle that (the military) shall not be deployed overseas will stay. They will not take part in conflicts like the Gulf War or Iraq War in the future. I want to make that clear," he said.

He said the last 70 years had proved that Japan was committed to peace and the country should be confident in its ability to stick to that path, without fearing these legal changes would drag it into conflict.

"Not a single Japanese person wants to see a war," he said.

Hundreds of people rallied in front of Abe's office Thursday, holding banners condemning the proposed legal changes.

"The bills will eventually serve as a green light to join an American war. It is clearly a violation of the constitution," said 66-year-old Akemi Kitajima.
 
Abe also faces Chinese charges that he is re-militarising Japan by stealth in an effort to return to its warring ways of the 20th century. The prime minister and his supporters deny this.

In Beijing, foreign ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying said the world was watching Tokyo for "historical reasons".

"We hope that Japan will draw lessons from history, pursue the path of peaceful development, and make more positive efforts for the peace, stability and development of the Asia-Pacific region where we live together," she said.

The legislation, which would overhaul 10 security related laws and create a new one, would pave the way for the military to deploy abroad on non-combat assignments such as disaster relief and UN peacekeeping missions.

Revisions include removing geographical constraints on logistical support for friendly forces in "situations that would significantly affect Japan's security".

They also say Japan can defend allies "in situations where there is a clear risk that Japan's existence is threatened and its people's rights...are compromised through an attack on a country which has a close relationship with Japan".

The cabinet decision comes as Japan hosts its first ever global arms fair, the result of relaxation in rules banning the sale of weapons abroad, as part of a bid to shore up the domestic arms industry.


Japan cabinet agrees military expansion rules - Yahoo News


*Abe Cabinet OKs bills to relax limits on SDF operations abroad*
*by Masaaki Kameda*
Staff Writer

May 15, 2015
Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s Cabinet adopted two security bills on Thursday that would, if passed by the Diet, greatly expand the scope of the Self-Defense Forces’ joint operations with foreign forces overseas.

“The Cabinet today approved a package of security bills to ensure peace for Japan and the world,” Abe said at a news conference at his office.

The legislation will be submitted to the current Diet session, where heated debate is expected. If passed, it will effectively usher in a historic shift away from the country’s long-held defensive posture on matters of security.

One of the two bills would amend 10 security-related laws, removing some restrictions on SDF operations. One of the revisions would allow Japan to exercise the right of collective self-defense, or the right to come to the aid of a friendly nation under attack.

Collective self-defense would be allowed only when there is a “clear danger” to Japan’s survival due to an armed attack on a country with which Tokyo has “close ties” and there are “no other appropriate means” to protect Japanese citizens.

Despite those restrictions, the revision would still result in a departure from the country’s postwar pacifism, as the Constitution was long interpreted as allowing Tokyo to attack an enemy country only when Japan itself is under attack.

The second bill would create a permanent law allowing the government to dispatch the SDF overseas to provide logistics support to a foreign force engaged in armed combat.

The government currently needs to enact a temporary law each time it wishes to dispatch the SDF to provide logistics support to a multinational force, such as those in Iraq or Afghanistan.

The Abe administration argues that forging a permanent law would allow the government to dispatch SDF units without any delays caused by having to enact a special law.

However, the government would still need to gain Diet approval “without exception” before deploying SDF units abroad, according to the proposed amendment.

The bills were adopted in line with Abe’s ambition of making Japan “a proactive contributor” to international peace. The bills would also give teeth to the Cabinet’s contentious decision last July to reinterpret the Constitution to allow Japan to exercise the right to collective self-defense.

And it would boost cooperation between the SDF and U.S. forces, in line with the new bilateral defense guidelines, which were revised last month.

Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshihide Suga said earlier in the day the new bills are designed to enhance the deterrent power of Japan and its military alliance with the United States.

The government’s most important responsibility is “to protect the peaceful lives of the public,” Suga told reporters. “We need legislation that would enable (the country) to address every situation in a seamless manner.”

One of the security-related laws that would be amended allows Japan to provide logistics support to U.S. forces near Japan in the event of a military contingency.

The law was enacted in 1999 to deal with the possibility of a military contingency on the Korean Peninsula, although this was not explicitly written in the text.

The Abe government would like to remove geographical restrictions on Japan’s logistics support for any foreign forces in the event of a situation that would “gravely affect” Japan’speace and security.

Other proposed revisions to the 10 security-related laws include:

Allowing the SDF to defend warships and other hardware of nations working to defend Japan, such as the U.S.

Permitting the SDF to conduct ship inspections abroad in a bid to contribute to international peace and security. Currently, Japanese forces are restricted to inspecting ships and their cargo “in Japanese waters or on the surrounding high seas.”

Enabling SDF personnel in peacekeeping operations abroad to use their weapons to defend foreign forces under armed attack.

Allowing Japan to send SDF personnel abroad to engage in security operations and to extend humanitarian assistance in line with U.N. resolutions or upon request by other international bodies such as the EU.

Letting the SDF rescue Japanese nationals caught up in emergency situations overseas. Currently, the SDF is only allowed to provide transport during evacuation missions.

Abe Cabinet OKs bills to relax limits on SDF operations abroad | The Japan Times


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Japan aims to harness space solar energy *
_*Orbiting craft will gather energy of the sun and utilise microwaves to transfer power to Earth *_
By Julian Ryall in Tokyo
12 May 2015





_Space Solar-Power Systems (SSPS) are designed to collect solar energy with large-scale solar collectors deployed in outer space and to transmit that energy to earth as either microwave or laser energy Photo: JAXA_

*Japanese* scientists are developing a* spacecraft that will have a square screen of solar panels* measuring more than 1.2 miles along each side and use microwaves to beam energy down to Earth.

Researchers from the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency are working with Japan Space Systems to solve one of the enduring problems associated with the most common form of renewable energy; it does not work at night and is inefficient in bad weather.

Solar panels that are not affected by weather and gathered by a Space Solar Power System (SSPS) positioned to constantly face the sun are able to generate an estimated 10 times as much power as Earth-based solar panels.

"We estimate that one SSPS unit will be able to generate around the same amount of energy as one nuclear reactor", Daisuke Goto, an engineer with the JAXA research team, told The Telegraph.

"So while this SSPS will not solve mankind's energy problems entirely, we hope it will contribute as a future energy source."

The concept of a space-based solar energy system emerged in several countries in the 1980s, including the United States, but it faced some daunting technological challenges and was eclipsed by other projects.

According to Mr Goto, one of the largest challenges has been to develop a system to transmit energy from the spacecraft to the Earth.






In an experiment in March, Japan Space Systems succeeded in converting 1.8 kilowatts of electricity into microwaves and transmitting it over a distance of more than 180 feet to an antenna where it was converted back into electricity.

The research is focusing on microwaves because they travel in a straight line and can penetrate even thick clouds, Mr Goto said.

Another major consideration is the receiver on Earth that will "capture" the energy, with the scientists' proposals including a receiver as much as one mile in diameter floating on the sea and linked to the power grid.

Equally challenging will be the task of transporting the components for the SSPS into space and assembling them. Maintenance and repairs will need to be carried out by robots and the scientists are hoping that each craft will have an effective lifespan of 40 years.

Despite the recent breakthroughs, experts believe it will be at least 30 years before the first SSPS is ready to go into operation.

Japan aims to harness space solar energy - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Russian launch of new ISS crew members delayed until July: reports*
May 8, 2015

MOSCOW – The launch of the rocket that was to carry *Japan’s Kimiya Yui* and two other astronauts to the International Space Station this month has been postponed to July, Russian media reports said Friday.

The Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA) said authorities in the countries involved in the Soyuz mission will rearrange the launch schedule next week.

The decision follows Russia’s failure on April 28 to put the cargo ship Progress in its proper orbit. Progress was carrying food and other supplies to the ISS. The Russian space agency is investigating the cause of the malfunction.

Russian news agency Interfax reported that the Russian spacecraft will head to the ISS “in mid-July,” while TASS news agency quoted a rocket and space industry source as saying the launch will be made “in the last 10 days of July,” given the time needed to adjust the flight program and launch another cargo craft before the manned Soyuz blasts off.

The three crew members, who are expected to stay on the ISS for about six months to carry out various experiments, were scheduled to depart May 27 from Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan.

“We passed Soyuz final exam! We had a great party last night,” Yui, a 45-year-old flight engineer, said in a Twitter post Friday.

Yui, commander Oleg Kononenko from the Russian Federal Space Agency and flight engineer Kjell Lindgren from NASA took the final exam for the mission on Wednesday and Thursday.

Their scheduled news conference on Friday was canceled.

Russian launch of new ISS crew members delayed until July: reports | The Japan Times

*Crew Change Delayed on the International Space Station*
Brian WuMay 
13, 2015





(Photo : NASA)

_Following the failed launch of a Russian resupply rocket, NASA and its space agency partners have decided to delay the return of three astronauts from the International Space Station._


"The return to Earth for NASA's Terry Virts, ESA (European Space Agency) astronaut Samantha Cristoforetti and Russian cosmonaut Anton Shkaplerov now is targeted for early June. NASA astronaut Scott Kelly and Russian cosmonauts Mikhail Kornienko and Gennady Padalka will remain aboard the station to begin Expedition 44."

The three astronauts originally arrived on the station on November 24, 2014, as a part of Expedition 43. 

Their replacements, NASA astronaut Kjell Lindgren, the Russian cosmonaut Oleg Kononenko and Kimiya Yui of the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency, will also be delayed from late May to late July, according to NASA. They will join Scott Kelly of NASA and two Russians, Mikhail Kornienjo and Gennady Padalka, who are already on board, as part of Expedition 44.

The flight plan changes came after Russian space officials conducted an initial investigation into the loss of control of the unmanned Progress 59 cargo ship on April 28. The craft orbited in low Earth orbit for more than a week before plunging into the atmosphere and disintegrating.

"The partner agencies agreed to adjust the schedule after hearing the Russian Federal Space Agency's (Roscosmos) preliminary findings on the recent loss of the Progress 59 cargo craft. The exact dates have not yet been established, but will be announced in the coming weeks. Roscosmos expects to provide an update about the Progress 59 investigation on Friday, May 22."

This delay shouldn't pose any problem to the astronauts that are currently stranded aboard the space station, said NASA spokeswoman, Stephanie Schierholz. "We keep plenty of supplies on the space station so we can have the flexibility to do something like this," she said in an interview.

The incident has put further launches to the Station on hold pending the results of an investigation into the failure," ESA said in a statement. "The six astronauts living and working on the orbital complex have enough supplies to last for many weeks regardless of the loss, so their wellbeing is unaffected by the change of schedule."

The next cargo launch by Russia, Progress 60, will be moved up to early July from August, she said. In addition, SpaceX will also launch a resupply mission currently scheduled for June 19. Both will deliver several tons of supplies and food to the space station.

Crew Change Delayed on the International Space Station : SPACE : Science Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Japanese H-IIA Rocket successfully launches IGS Reconnaissance Satellite*

*March 26, 2015*

A Japanese H-IIA launch vehicle lifted off from the country's picturesque launch site on Tanegashima Island at 1:21 UTC on Thursday, embarking on a mission to deliver the classified IGS Optical-5 satellite to a Low Earth Orbit to join Japan's fleet of Information Gathering Satellites.

The Information Gathering Satellites were approved for development in 1998 in response to a North Korean missile test that overflew the Japanese territory. At the time, Japan was relying on foreign satellite imagery that were only available after a certain delay and at significant cost.

The need of an independent capability to monitor activity on foreign territories to identify potential military threats was identified by the Japanese government that decided to press forward with the development of optical and radar reconnaissance satellites. The first launch of a pair of IGS satellites occurred in 2003 and over the years, over a dozen satellites were launched, going through constant improvements in capabilities and imagery resolution.

The IGS program is semi-secret up to a point where the Japanese government acknowledges its existence, however, details on the satellites are only available via secondary sources.

The IGS Optical-5 satellite is an operational fifth generation optical satellite that can achieve a ground resolution of better than 0.5 meters, joining an experimental 5th generation satellite that was launched in early 2013.






Launch Operations at the Tanegashima Space Center picked up around 11:30 UTC on Wednesday when the H-IIA rocket emerged from the Vehicle Assembly Building to make the 500-meter trip to the second launch pad at the Tanegashima Space Center.

Kicking off an overnight countdown, H-IIA - sitting atop the Mobile Launch Platform - was carefully centered on the pad and teams started the process of connecting the various propellant, pressurant, purge, power and data umbilicals. Next, a series of close out operations were completed at the launch pad before engineers departed the area to comply with the 400-meter safety zone for launch vehicle activation and testing.

With H-IIA on external power, the Launch Team started a series of testing operations looking at the electronics, Flight Control System, propulsion systems, Communication System and Flight Termination System. Engine slews on the first and second stage engines were performed and teams completed the final steps to start propellant loading.

Ahead of the initiation of fueling, the safety zone was widened to 3,000 meters and the Vehicle Assembly Building was cleared for launch. Illuminated on its launch pad, H-IIA headed into propellant loading operations around seven hours and 45 minutes prior to launch, picking up with the pressurization and chilldown of the Liquid Hydrogen and Liquid Oxygen Systems on the ground before transfer lines to the launcher were conditioned and the four propellant tanks on the two stages of the vehicle could enter chilldown.

Over the course of a three-hour sequence, the tanks of the H-IIA first stage were filled with about 100 metric tons of -183°C LOX and -253°C LH2 while the second stage received about 16,600kg of cryogenics. Entering topping, the tanks were kept at flight level as the supercold propellants naturally boiled off.

The fully-fueled launcher was put through another round of tests including a repetition of C- and S-Band comm checks, testing of the Flight Control system and verifications of various ground systems. The countdown entered a quiet period after testing was complete and teams and visitors were treated to a beautiful sunrise that could be seen from the sea-side launch complex.







The Terminal Countdown started at X-60 minutes marking the start of final reconfigurations of the H-IIA rocket for the Automated Countdown Sequence. A refined version of the flight parameters were loaded into the Flight Computers based on the latest measurements of conditions in the upper atmosphere. Weather was favorable for launch with clear skies, calm winds and warm temperatures.

The IGS Optical 5 satellite was switched to internal power as clocks ticked down, also being placed in flight mode to be ready for its trip into orbit. Teams made the final status check of all stations including the range and spacecraft team reported a GO to head into the Automated Countdown Sequence.

The precise launch time was programmed into all sequencers and the Automated Countdown commenced at X-4 minutes and 30 seconds to begin the highly choreographed process of transitioning H-IIA to its launch configuration. All launch vehicle parameters were continuously monitored by computers that were ready to trigger an abort in the event of any off-nominal indications.

The first step was the pressurization of the first stage tanks after the ground propellant feed was terminated at X-4:20. Pressurization took two minutes to complete. At X-3 minutes, the two-stage rocket was transferred from ground facility power to battery power - the Flight Termination System was switched to a fully independent power source to ensure the system could end the flight of H-IIA in the event of an in-flight failure.






With one minute on the countdown clock, the sound suppression system started pouring thousands of liters of water onto the launch pad to suppress the acoustic loads at booster ignition.


Launch vehicle ordnances were armed at X-30 seconds followed 12 seconds later by the Guidance System switching to flight mode. At X-11.5 seconds, the sparklers underneath the LE-7A Main Engine of the Core Stage ignited to burn off any residual Hydrogen that may be released during the Ignition Sequence.

Ignition sequence start was commanded at X-5.2 Seconds and the fuel and oxidizer valves of the main engine were opened and its turbopumps started spinning to flight speed. Engine ignition was carefully monitored by computers to ensure LE-7A reached its full liftoff thrust of 109,300 Kilograms.
When clocks hit zero, and LE-7A was up and running, the two Solid Rocket Boosters ignited and H-IIA blasted off under loud thunder with a total thrust of 575 metric tons. The rocket climbed vertically for a handful of seconds before beginning its pitch and roll maneuver to depart Tanegashima Island. No official broadcast by either JAXA of Mitsubishi Heavy was provided but amateur groups gathered at the launch site to cover the launch, providing live video and photos.

Although no information on the flight profile of H-IIA nor the target orbit of this mission were released, the mission design can very well be deduced from previous H-IIA mission to a polar orbit where IGS Optical 5, like all of its predecessors, is headed.

The satellites operate from orbits inclined 98°, an orbital inclination that can not directly be reached from Tanegashima, requiring H-IIA to use additional performance for a Dogleg maneuver - a powered turn during the ascent inserted into the trajectory to avoid any fragments of the rocket coming down over inhabited land masses.

Heading out to the south-east, H-IIA was to continue on that path throughout the booster-phase of the flight and into the late stages of first stage flight, reaching a downrange distance of over 100 Kilometers.


At that point, the vehicle was to gimbal its engine to turn westward to align itself with a south-westerly path towards a 98° orbit, avoiding the Philippines and frequented fishing areas.

Heading uphill, H-IIA passed Mach 1 about 75 seconds after liftoff followed by Maximum Dynamic Pressure as the launcher flew under the power of its cryogenic main engine and the twin boosters that did most of the work at that point in the flight.

Burning over 65 metric tons of solid propellant, each SRB delivered more than 230 metric ton-force of thrust to deliver the extra kick during the initial flight phase needed to get IGS into its planned orbit.

Thrust on the boosters tailed off after passing the T+100-second mark with computers detecting the pressure drop inside the boosters through onboard instrumentation, triggering the separation of the boosters that employed pyrotechnics and thrust struts that ensure a clean separation of both boosters.

With the boosters gone, only the LE-7A engine was powering the launch vehicle consuming 260 Kilograms of cryogenics per second to deliver 109,000 Kilogram-force of thrust.
Reaching an altitude of around 130 Kilometers, H-IIA separated its protective payload fairing to shed no-longer-needed weight since aerodynamic forces can no longer harm the satellite at this altitude.

Sticking to a standard mission profile, the first stage burned until six and a half minutes into the flight. Shutting down the LE-7A engine, the first stage was to initiate the staging process eight seconds after MECO, firing pyrotechnics that allow the 37-meter long stage to be pushed away from the second stage, clearing the engine.

After another six seconds, the LE-5B engine of the upper stage was to ignite on its only burn in this mission, heading directly for the target orbit which required the stage to fire for up to eight and a half minutes. LE-5B delivers 14,000 Kilogram-force of thrust and was planned to finish the dogleg maneuver.






Main Engine Cutoff was expected around 15 minutes after liftoff in an insertion orbit at an altitude of approximately 500 Kilometers. Spacecraft separation was to occur under 20 minutes into the mission to set the IGS satellite free for its mission dedicated to keeping a close eye on developments on the ground. Confirmation of a successful launch was provided by the Launch Team through nominal call-outs during the flight all the way to separation.

This was the second Japanese launch of the year and the second dedicated to the IGS program. The next IGS satellites will be launched in 2016. Still planned this year is the next flight of Japan's H-II Transfer Vehicle on a resupply mission to the International Space Station expected to launch atop an H-IIB in mid-August while H-IIA is set for its first commercial launch late in the year, carrying the TelStar 12V satellite into orbit and also debuting an upgraded second stage. Towards the end of the year, H-IIA is also planned to launch the New X-ray Telescope (NeXT).

*Information Gathering Satellites*

Information Gathering Satellites are Japan's primary intelligence satellites operated to deliver reconnaissance for the military and intelligence services in the form of optical imagery and high-resolution radar data. IGS satellites carry an optical reconnaissance payload or a Synthetic Aperture Radar for remote sensing. The main purpose of the satellite program is to provide an early warning capability of missile launches. IGS was initiated in 1998 in response to a North Korean missile test that flew over Japan.

re-entry that occurred on July 26, 2012. IGS 1A has been in a stable orbit until early 2012 when it started dropping, indicating that the spacecraft had depleted its fuel tanks or stopped functioning. It decayed in July 2014.

The second IGS launch in November 2003 ended in failure and never arrived in orbit when a Solid Rocket Booster failed to separate from the H-IIA rocket.

The IGS 1 and IGS 2 satellites were first generation spacecraft achieving a ground resolution for optical images of 5 meters (color) and about 1 meter (panchromatic). Synthetic Aperture Radar resolution is believed to be better than 3 meters.
IGS 3A was launched by H-IIA in September 2006 and represented the second generation of optical satellites that achieve a resolution of one meter. The satellite operated from an orbit of 480 Kilometers.

The IGS 4 satellite pair launched in February 2007 and included an experimental third generation optical satellite with a ground resolution of better than one meter, and a second generation SAR spacecraft also achieving a resolution of one meter. The satellites were found in an orbit of 481 to 494 Kilometers that they maintained until 2010. In the summer months of 2010, IGS 4B became non-operational for reasons that were not disclosed - it re-entered in November 2013. When satellite 4A stopped functioning is unclear, but orbital data suggests a loss of orbit control between mid-2010 to mid-2011 leading up to re-entry in April 2014.

IGS 5A is another optical satellite of the third generation launched in late 2009 and found in an orbit of about 585 Kilometers. In September 2011, the first fourth generation optical satellite was launched that is believed to achieve image resolutions of about 60 centimeters, operating in an orbit similar to that of IGS 5A. The first satellite in the third generation of SAR spacecraft was launched in December 2011 and operates from a 510-Kilometer orbit.

Another dual-IGS launch occurred in January 2013 when an H-IIA202 rocket delivered IGS 8A and 8B into an orbit of 513 Kilometers. The 8A satellite is a 3rd generation SAR spacecraft and 8B a 5th generation optical satellite that returns imagery at resolutions of under 50 centimeters The. 8A satellite remains in its 513-Kilometer orbit while 8B has entered a lower orbit at an altitude of 427 Kilometers.






In January 2015, a satellite known as IGS Radar Spare (IGS 9A) entered orbit after a successful H-IIA launch, likely representing a 3rd generation satellite ordered as reserve for an earlier SAR satellite and being launched to be ready for the end of service of a SAR satellite, likely IGS 7.

Because the IGS Satellites are military intelligence spacecraft, details on their design and operation are not provided. IGS spacecraft are built by Mitsubishi Electric, likely based on a commercial satellite bus.

It is known that the spacecraft have a mass of about 1,000 to 1,400 Kilograms when launched in pairs and that power generation is accomplished by solar arrays. Satellites launched without a companion could be much heavier based on the payload capability of the H-IIA which can deliver up to four metric tons into an IGS-type orbit. Orbital data of IGS spacecraft is not provided regularly, but satellite trackers around the world have been keeping tabs on the constellation.

The IGS Optical 5 Satellite is an operational fifth generation optical satellite that follows in the footsteps of IGS IGS 8B satellite that serves an experimental role to confirm the functionality of the optical payload, clearing the instruments for operational deployment. Resolution of the 5th generation of optical satellites is believed to be better than 50 centimeters possibly as high as 40 centimeters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

SvenSvensonov said:


> *Japanese H-IIA Rocket successfully launches IGS Reconnaissance Satellite*
> 
> A Japanese H-IIA launch vehicle lifted off from the country's picturesque launch site on Tanegashima Island at 1:21 UTC on Thursday, embarking on a mission to deliver the classified IGS Optical-5 satellite to a Low Earth Orbit to join Japan's fleet of Information Gathering Satellites.
> 
> The Information Gathering Satellites were approved for development in 1998 in response to a North Korean missile test that overflew the Japanese territory. At the time, Japan was relying on foreign satellite imagery that were only available after a certain delay and at significant cost.
> 
> The need of an independent capability to monitor activity on foreign territories to identify potential military threats was identified by the Japanese government that decided to press forward with the development of optical and radar reconnaissance satellites. The first launch of a pair of IGS satellites occurred in 2003 and over the years, over a dozen satellites were launched, going through constant improvements in capabilities and imagery resolution.
> 
> The IGS program is semi-secret up to a point where the Japanese government acknowledges its existence, however, details on the satellites are only available via secondary sources.
> 
> The IGS Optical-5 satellite is an operational fifth generation optical satellite that can achieve a ground resolution of better than 0.5 meters, joining an experimental 5th generation satellite that was launched in early 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Launch Operations at the Tanegashima Space Center picked up around 11:30 UTC on Wednesday when the H-IIA rocket emerged from the Vehicle Assembly Building to make the 500-meter trip to the second launch pad at the Tanegashima Space Center.
> 
> Kicking off an overnight countdown, H-IIA - sitting atop the Mobile Launch Platform - was carefully centered on the pad and teams started the process of connecting the various propellant, pressurant, purge, power and data umbilicals. Next, a series of close out operations were completed at the launch pad before engineers departed the area to comply with the 400-meter safety zone for launch vehicle activation and testing.
> 
> With H-IIA on external power, the Launch Team started a series of testing operations looking at the electronics, Flight Control System, propulsion systems, Communication System and Flight Termination System. Engine slews on the first and second stage engines were performed and teams completed the final steps to start propellant loading.
> 
> Ahead of the initiation of fueling, the safety zone was widened to 3,000 meters and the Vehicle Assembly Building was cleared for launch. Illuminated on its launch pad, H-IIA headed into propellant loading operations around seven hours and 45 minutes prior to launch, picking up with the pressurization and chilldown of the Liquid Hydrogen and Liquid Oxygen Systems on the ground before transfer lines to the launcher were conditioned and the four propellant tanks on the two stages of the vehicle could enter chilldown.
> 
> Over the course of a three-hour sequence, the tanks of the H-IIA first stage were filled with about 100 metric tons of -183°C LOX and -253°C LH2 while the second stage received about 16,600kg of cryogenics. Entering topping, the tanks were kept at flight level as the supercold propellants naturally boiled off.
> 
> The fully-fueled launcher was put through another round of tests including a repetition of C- and S-Band comm checks, testing of the Flight Control system and verifications of various ground systems. The countdown entered a quiet period after testing was complete and teams and visitors were treated to a beautiful sunrise that could be seen from the sea-side launch complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Terminal Countdown started at X-60 minutes marking the start of final reconfigurations of the H-IIA rocket for the Automated Countdown Sequence. A refined version of the flight parameters were loaded into the Flight Computers based on the latest measurements of conditions in the upper atmosphere. Weather was favorable for launch with clear skies, calm winds and warm temperatures.
> 
> The IGS Optical 5 satellite was switched to internal power as clocks ticked down, also being placed in flight mode to be ready for its trip into orbit. Teams made the final status check of all stations including the range and spacecraft team reported a GO to head into the Automated Countdown Sequence.
> 
> The precise launch time was programmed into all sequencers and the Automated Countdown commenced at X-4 minutes and 30 seconds to begin the highly choreographed process of transitioning H-IIA to its launch configuration. All launch vehicle parameters were continuously monitored by computers that were ready to trigger an abort in the event of any off-nominal indications.
> 
> The first step was the pressurization of the first stage tanks after the ground propellant feed was terminated at X-4:20. Pressurization took two minutes to complete. At X-3 minutes, the two-stage rocket was transferred from ground facility power to battery power - the Flight Termination System was switched to a fully independent power source to ensure the system could end the flight of H-IIA in the event of an in-flight failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With one minute on the countdown clock, the sound suppression system started pouring thousands of liters of water onto the launch pad to suppress the acoustic loads at booster ignition.
> 
> 
> Launch vehicle ordnances were armed at X-30 seconds followed 12 seconds later by the Guidance System switching to flight mode. At X-11.5 seconds, the sparklers underneath the LE-7A Main Engine of the Core Stage ignited to burn off any residual Hydrogen that may be released during the Ignition Sequence.
> 
> Ignition sequence start was commanded at X-5.2 Seconds and the fuel and oxidizer valves of the main engine were opened and its turbopumps started spinning to flight speed. Engine ignition was carefully monitored by computers to ensure LE-7A reached its full liftoff thrust of 109,300 Kilograms.
> When clocks hit zero, and LE-7A was up and running, the two Solid Rocket Boosters ignited and H-IIA blasted off under loud thunder with a total thrust of 575 metric tons. The rocket climbed vertically for a handful of seconds before beginning its pitch and roll maneuver to depart Tanegashima Island. No official broadcast by either JAXA of Mitsubishi Heavy was provided but amateur groups gathered at the launch site to cover the launch, providing live video and photos.
> 
> Although no information on the flight profile of H-IIA nor the target orbit of this mission were released, the mission design can very well be deduced from previous H-IIA mission to a polar orbit where IGS Optical 5, like all of its predecessors, is headed.
> 
> The satellites operate from orbits inclined 98°, an orbital inclination that can not directly be reached from Tanegashima, requiring H-IIA to use additional performance for a Dogleg maneuver - a powered turn during the ascent inserted into the trajectory to avoid any fragments of the rocket coming down over inhabited land masses.
> 
> Heading out to the south-east, H-IIA was to continue on that path throughout the booster-phase of the flight and into the late stages of first stage flight, reaching a downrange distance of over 100 Kilometers.
> 
> 
> At that point, the vehicle was to gimbal its engine to turn westward to align itself with a south-westerly path towards a 98° orbit, avoiding the Philippines and frequented fishing areas.
> 
> Heading uphill, H-IIA passed Mach 1 about 75 seconds after liftoff followed by Maximum Dynamic Pressure as the launcher flew under the power of its cryogenic main engine and the twin boosters that did most of the work at that point in the flight.
> 
> Burning over 65 metric tons of solid propellant, each SRB delivered more than 230 metric ton-force of thrust to deliver the extra kick during the initial flight phase needed to get IGS into its planned orbit.
> 
> Thrust on the boosters tailed off after passing the T+100-second mark with computers detecting the pressure drop inside the boosters through onboard instrumentation, triggering the separation of the boosters that employed pyrotechnics and thrust struts that ensure a clean separation of both boosters.
> 
> With the boosters gone, only the LE-7A engine was powering the launch vehicle consuming 260 Kilograms of cryogenics per second to deliver 109,000 Kilogram-force of thrust.
> Reaching an altitude of around 130 Kilometers, H-IIA separated its protective payload fairing to shed no-longer-needed weight since aerodynamic forces can no longer harm the satellite at this altitude.
> 
> Sticking to a standard mission profile, the first stage burned until six and a half minutes into the flight. Shutting down the LE-7A engine, the first stage was to initiate the staging process eight seconds after MECO, firing pyrotechnics that allow the 37-meter long stage to be pushed away from the second stage, clearing the engine.
> 
> After another six seconds, the LE-5B engine of the upper stage was to ignite on its only burn in this mission, heading directly for the target orbit which required the stage to fire for up to eight and a half minutes. LE-5B delivers 14,000 Kilogram-force of thrust and was planned to finish the dogleg maneuver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Engine Cutoff was expected around 15 minutes after liftoff in an insertion orbit at an altitude of approximately 500 Kilometers. Spacecraft separation was to occur under 20 minutes into the mission to set the IGS satellite free for its mission dedicated to keeping a close eye on developments on the ground. Confirmation of a successful launch was provided by the Launch Team through nominal call-outs during the flight all the way to separation.
> 
> This was the second Japanese launch of the year and the second dedicated to the IGS program. The next IGS satellites will be launched in 2016. Still planned this year is the next flight of Japan's H-II Transfer Vehicle on a resupply mission to the International Space Station expected to launch atop an H-IIB in mid-August while H-IIA is set for its first commercial launch late in the year, carrying the TelStar 12V satellite into orbit and also debuting an upgraded second stage. Towards the end of the year, H-IIA is also planned to launch the New X-ray Telescope (NeXT).
> 
> *Information Gathering Satellites*
> 
> Information Gathering Satellites are Japan's primary intelligence satellites operated to deliver reconnaissance for the military and intelligence services in the form of optical imagery and high-resolution radar data. IGS satellites carry an optical reconnaissance payload or a Synthetic Aperture Radar for remote sensing. The main purpose of the satellite program is to provide an early warning capability of missile launches. IGS was initiated in 1998 in response to a North Korean missile test that flew over Japan.
> 
> re-entry that occurred on July 26, 2012. IGS 1A has been in a stable orbit until early 2012 when it started dropping, indicating that the spacecraft had depleted its fuel tanks or stopped functioning. It decayed in July 2014.
> 
> The second IGS launch in November 2003 ended in failure and never arrived in orbit when a Solid Rocket Booster failed to separate from the H-IIA rocket.
> 
> The IGS 1 and IGS 2 satellites were first generation spacecraft achieving a ground resolution for optical images of 5 meters (color) and about 1 meter (panchromatic). Synthetic Aperture Radar resolution is believed to be better than 3 meters.
> IGS 3A was launched by H-IIA in September 2006 and represented the second generation of optical satellites that achieve a resolution of one meter. The satellite operated from an orbit of 480 Kilometers.
> 
> The IGS 4 satellite pair launched in February 2007 and included an experimental third generation optical satellite with a ground resolution of better than one meter, and a second generation SAR spacecraft also achieving a resolution of one meter. The satellites were found in an orbit of 481 to 494 Kilometers that they maintained until 2010. In the summer months of 2010, IGS 4B became non-operational for reasons that were not disclosed - it re-entered in November 2013. When satellite 4A stopped functioning is unclear, but orbital data suggests a loss of orbit control between mid-2010 to mid-2011 leading up to re-entry in April 2014.
> 
> IGS 5A is another optical satellite of the third generation launched in late 2009 and found in an orbit of about 585 Kilometers. In September 2011, the first fourth generation optical satellite was launched that is believed to achieve image resolutions of about 60 centimeters, operating in an orbit similar to that of IGS 5A. The first satellite in the third generation of SAR spacecraft was launched in December 2011 and operates from a 510-Kilometer orbit.
> 
> Another dual-IGS launch occurred in January 2013 when an H-IIA202 rocket delivered IGS 8A and 8B into an orbit of 513 Kilometers. The 8A satellite is a 3rd generation SAR spacecraft and 8B a 5th generation optical satellite that returns imagery at resolutions of under 50 centimeters The. 8A satellite remains in its 513-Kilometer orbit while 8B has entered a lower orbit at an altitude of 427 Kilometers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In January 2015, a satellite known as IGS Radar Spare (IGS 9A) entered orbit after a successful H-IIA launch, likely representing a 3rd generation satellite ordered as reserve for an earlier SAR satellite and being launched to be ready for the end of service of a SAR satellite, likely IGS 7.
> 
> Because the IGS Satellites are military intelligence spacecraft, details on their design and operation are not provided. IGS spacecraft are built by Mitsubishi Electric, likely based on a commercial satellite bus.
> 
> It is known that the spacecraft have a mass of about 1,000 to 1,400 Kilograms when launched in pairs and that power generation is accomplished by solar arrays. Satellites launched without a companion could be much heavier based on the payload capability of the H-IIA which can deliver up to four metric tons into an IGS-type orbit. Orbital data of IGS spacecraft is not provided regularly, but satellite trackers around the world have been keeping tabs on the constellation.
> 
> The IGS Optical 5 Satellite is an operational fifth generation optical satellite that follows in the footsteps of IGS IGS 8B satellite that serves an experimental role to confirm the functionality of the optical payload, clearing the instruments for operational deployment. Resolution of the 5th generation of optical satellites is believed to be better than 50 centimeters possibly as high as 40 centimeters.



Please mention date of the OP, as well as a link to it.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

SvenSvensonov said:


> Classified.



You're mean!

Japan also can into making many missiles:

*AAM-5*































*Performance specifications

Missile diameter* 12.6cm
*Missile overall length* 2.86m
*Missile full width* 44cm
*Missile weight* 83.9kg
*Warhead* Directional warhead
*Fuse* Active laserproximity fuse
*Firing range* 35 km (19 nmi)
*Promotion method* Solid rocket
*Induction system* Mid sail: INS +CoLOS
end sail:infrared image (IIR)
*Flying speed* M3



Indus Falcon said:


> Please mention date of the OP, as well as a link to it.
> 
> Thanks!



March 26, 2015. I'll convince my Swedish friend to add the date.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Transhumanist

*AAM-4*


























*Performance specifications
Missile diameter* 20.3cm
*Missile overall length* 366.7cm
*Missile full width* 77cm
*Missile weight* 220 kg
*Warhead* Directional explosive warhead
*Firing range* Private (possibly around 100km)
*Promotion method* Solid fuel rocket( IHI AerospaceCo., Ltd.)
*Induction system*
Mid sail: inertia- command guidance
endings sail:ARH
*Flying speed* Mach 4-5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*US approves sale of submarine-launched Harpoon Block II to Japan*



The US Department of State has approved the possible sale of UGM-84L Harpoon Block II submarine-launched missiles to Japan.





*An artist's rendering of a Boeing Harpoon Block II missile. The US government has approved the possible sale of UGM-84L submarine-launched Block II missiles to Japan. (The Boeing Company)*

The announcement was made on 13 May by the Defense Security Co-operation Agency (DSCA), which said the approval covered the sale of the missiles and associated equipment, parts, training, and logistics support. The deal is estimated to be worth USD199 million.

The government of Japan has requested 48 UGM-84L Block II missiles to supplement its existing Harpoon missile capability, the DSCA said.

The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) currently deploys UGM-84C and RGM-84C Harpoon missiles across its submarine and surface forces.



US approves sale of submarine-launched Harpoon Block II to Japan - IHS Jane's 360



@Indus Falcon @Transhumanist @SvenSvensonov @AMDR @F-22Raptor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Transhumanist

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *US approves sale of submarine-launched Harpoon Block II to Japan*
> 
> 
> 
> The US Department of State has approved the possible sale of UGM-84L Harpoon Block II submarine-launched missiles to Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An artist's rendering of a Boeing Harpoon Block II missile. The US government has approved the possible sale of UGM-84L submarine-launched Block II missiles to Japan. (The Boeing Company)*
> 
> The announcement was made on 13 May by the Defense Security Co-operation Agency (DSCA), which said the approval covered the sale of the missiles and associated equipment, parts, training, and logistics support. The deal is estimated to be worth USD199 million.
> 
> The government of Japan has requested 48 UGM-84L Block II missiles to supplement its existing Harpoon missile capability, the DSCA said.
> 
> The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) currently deploys UGM-84C and RGM-84C Harpoon missiles across its submarine and surface forces.
> 
> 
> 
> US approves sale of submarine-launched Harpoon Block II to Japan - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> 
> 
> @Indus Falcon @Transhumanist @SvenSvensonov @AMDR @F-22Raptor



Japan really should be exploring new missiles, and as it so happens, Kongsberg has developed a submarine-launched version of its Naval Strike Missile - a Harpoon replacement (or in Norway's case, a replacement for Penguin):





















Goodbye KNM Trondheim!






*Naval Strike Missile*

*Specifications
Weight* 410 kg (900 lb)
*Length* 3.95 m (13.0 ft)
*Warhead* 125 kg (276 lb) HE blast-fragmentation
*Detonation mechanism *Programmable fuze
*Engine* Solid fuel rocket booster,Microturbo TRI-40 turbojet
*Operational range*
NSM 185 km (115 mi; 100 nmi)+
JSM 290 km (180 mi; 160 nmi)+
*Flight altitude* Sea skimming
*Speed* High subsonic
*Guidance system *Inertial, GPS, terrain-reference navigation, imaging infrared homing, target database


Versus *Harpoon Block II (AGM-84L)*:


*Power plant:* Teledyne CAE J402 turbojet, 660 lb (300 kg)-force (2.9 kN) thrust, and a solid-propellant booster for surface and submarine launches
*Length: Surface and submarine-launched:* 4.6 metres (15 ft)
*Weight: Submarine or ship launched from box or canister launcher:* 628 kilograms (1,385 lb)
*Diameter:* 340 millimetres (13 in)
*Wing span:* 914 millimetres (36.0 in)
*Maximum altitude:* 910 metres (2,990 ft) with booster fins and wings
*Range:* Over-the-horizon (approx 50 nautical miles)
RGM/AGM-84L (Block 2): 278 km (150 nmi)
*Speed:* High subsonic, around 850 km/h (460 knots, 240 m/s, or 530 mph)
*Guidance:* Sea-skimming cruise monitored by radar altimeter, active radar terminal homing
*Warhead:* 221 kilograms (487 lb), penetration high-explosive blast

That the US is exploring and testing the NSM should be a major vote of confidence as a replacement for Harpoon:

Navy Testing Norwegian Naval Strike Missile on LCS

Naval Strike Missile (NSM)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Transhumanist said:


> Japan really should be exploring new missiles, and as it so happens, Kongsberg has developed a submarine-launched version of its Naval Strike Missile - a Harpoon replacement (or in Norway's case, a replacement for Penguin):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye KNM Trondheim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Naval Strike Missile*
> 
> *Specifications
> Weight* 410 kg (900 lb)
> *Length* 3.95 m (13.0 ft)
> *Warhead* 125 kg (276 lb) HE blast-fragmentation
> *Detonation mechanism *Programmable fuze
> *Engine* Solid fuel rocket booster,Microturbo TRI-40 turbojet
> *Operational range*
> NSM 185 km (115 mi; 100 nmi)+
> JSM 290 km (180 mi; 160 nmi)+
> *Flight altitude* Sea skimming
> *Speed* High subsonic
> *Guidance system *Inertial, GPS, terrain-reference navigation, imaging infrared homing, target database
> 
> 
> Versus *Harpoon Block II (AGM-84L)*:
> 
> 
> *Power plant:* Teledyne CAE J402 turbojet, 660 lb (300 kg)-force (2.9 kN) thrust, and a solid-propellant booster for surface and submarine launches
> *Length: Surface and submarine-launched:* 4.6 metres (15 ft)
> *Weight: Submarine or ship launched from box or canister launcher:* 628 kilograms (1,385 lb)
> *Diameter:* 340 millimetres (13 in)
> *Wing span:* 914 millimetres (36.0 in)
> *Maximum altitude:* 910 metres (2,990 ft) with booster fins and wings
> *Range:* Over-the-horizon (approx 50 nautical miles)
> RGM/AGM-84L (Block 2): 278 km (150 nmi)
> *Speed:* High subsonic, around 850 km/h (460 knots, 240 m/s, or 530 mph)
> *Guidance:* Sea-skimming cruise monitored by radar altimeter, active radar terminal homing
> *Warhead:* 221 kilograms (487 lb), penetration high-explosive blast
> 
> That the US is exploring and testing the NSM should be a major vote of confidence as a replacement for Harpoon:
> 
> Navy Testing Norwegian Naval Strike Missile on LCS
> 
> Naval Strike Missile (NSM)





Impressive , indeed. The JMSDF needs to consider this as well, my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Update: JMSDF proceeding for request to purchase Tomahawks for surface combat ships. 

The process has been going for some time now since 2013, but looks like its proceeding positively. 

What does this mean? Japan's Destroyer Fleet will be armed with Tomahawks. 










Japan, U.S. Eye Offensive Military Weapons For Tokyo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Transhumanist

Future BMD capability (from September, 2014)?

*Report: Japan Interested in Aegis Ashore for Ballistic Missile Defense*

The Japanese Defense Ministry is interested in acquiring Lockheed Martin’s Aegis Ashore ballistic missile defense (BMD) battery, according to an August report from the Japanese newspaper, _Mainichi Shimbun_.

The paper reported the Defense Ministry is expected to spend “tens of millions of yen” as part of the Fiscal Year 2015 state budget for research into Aegis Ashore — which combines the Lockheed Martin SPY-1D radar with a battery of Raytheon Standard Missile-3 missiles.

“The ministry intends to introduce new ground-based SM-3 missiles, in addition to the sea-based SM-3s that the Maritime Self-Defense Force (MSDF) already possesses, to enhance Tokyo’s readiness to intercept ballistic missiles heading toward Japan,” according to the report.

When contacted by USNI News, representatives of Lockheed Martin and the U.S. Missile Defense Agency (MDA) did not elaborate on the _Mainichi _story.

The only MDA effort ongoing in Japan is the installation of a Raytheon Army Navy/Transportable Radar Surveillance (AN/TPY-2) BMD radar, an MDA spokesman told USNI News on Friday.





Currently, Japan uses a combination of four _Kongo_-class Aegis-equipped guided missile destroyers armed with SM-3s for longer-range ballistic missile threats and Lockheed Martin Patriot Advanced Capability-3 (PAC-3) mobile ground based interceptors for missiles closer to their targets.

“There are concerns that PAC3s could not respond if a massive number of ballistic missiles were to be simultaneously launched toward Japan,” read the _Mainichi_ report.






Japan intends to double the amount of BMD destroyers to eight by 2018, according to local press reports.

The Kongos ships use a legacy Aegis BMD configuration that do not allow the Aegis combat system to operate as BMD defense platforms and as anti-air warfare ships simultaneously.
Japan is also exploring upgrading at least some of its ships to a more advanced Baseline 9 configuration that would allow the ships to simultaneously act as a BMD and AAW platform.






Aegis Ashore operates with a version of Baseline 9 that doesn’t include an AAW component, but given the similarities of the ground based system and the Aegis combat system onboard U.S. and Japanese ships, those capabilities could expand.

“This is the Aegis weapon from a ship. It can do AAW, terminal defense and mid-course intercept,” Navy Capt. Jeff Weston, the Aegis Ashore program manager for the Missile Defense Agency (MDA) said last year during a USNI News interview at Lockheed Martin’s Aegis testing facility in Moorestown, N.J.

At the time, Weston said an U.S. Aegis Ashore battery would only concentrate on BMD. “We’re not going to do anti-air warfare in someone else’s country,” he said.

_Test facility:_





However, a Japanese run installation could expand the missile offerings beyond the BMD optimized SM-3s.

Depending on the configuration of the Aegis Ashore installation, the site could conceivably be expanded to include other AAW capabilities that would allow the site to handle multiple air threats in addition to a BMD mission.






Report: Japan Interested in Aegis Ashore for Ballistic Missile Defense - USNI News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Some Pictures of UGM-84L Harpoon Block II ---- soon to be joining the JMSDF Sub Fleet.  

























Why...Hello There!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Japan selects Northrop's Global Hawk and E-2D Advanced Hawkeye for ISR missions*
20 January 2015

The Japanese Ministry of Defence (MoD) has selected two Northrop Grumman-built aircraft systems to enhance the country's intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) capabilities.

The* E-2D *Advanced Hawkeye airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) aircraft and the *RQ-4 Global Hawk *unmanned aircraft system (UAS) were chosen under a process known as type selection, which identifies the capabilities and systems to be purchased to address specific defence requirements.

Following this selection, the US Government will be asked to enter into the foreign military sale (FMS) process for the two systems.

"RQ-4 Global Hawk is a high-altitude, long-endurance UAS, designed to provide field commanders with high-resolution, near real-time imagery of large geographic areas."
Northrop Grumman Aerospace Systems international vice-president Mary Petryszyn said: "Northrop Grumman has a long history working with Japan's Air Self-Defense Force and we look forward to continuing that relationship for many years to come.

"We are very pleased the Japan MoD has expressed confidence in these systems and look forward to working with our US military customers through the FMS process."

Both the MoD and the company withheld further details citing contract terms, timing and quantities of aircraft, which are yet to be determined.

However, Kyodo News reported last year that Japan intends to purchase three Global Hawk drones in April, with the Air Self-Defense Force's base in Misawa as a strong candidate for their host.

RQ-4 Global Hawk is a high-altitude, long-endurance UAS, designed to provide field commanders with high-resolution, near real-time imagery of large geographic areas in support of military, humanitarian and environmental missions.

Capable of carrying a range of ISR sensor payloads, the drone enables commanders to detect moving or stationary targets on the ground, while providing airborne communications and information sharing capabilities to military units in harsh environments.

Powered by two T56-A-427A engines, the E-2D Hawkeye is an all-weather, carrier-capable tactical airborne early warning aircraft, featuring a new radar, theatre missile defence capabilities, multi-sensor integration and a tactical glass cockpit.

Japan selects Northrop's Global Hawk and E-2D Advanced Hawkeye for ISR missions - Airforce Technology

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Japan Would Attack North Korea To Defend US After Missile Attack, Defense Minister Says:*






Japan would retaliate against North Korea if Pyongyang launched a missile attack on the United States, Japanese Defense Minister Gen Nakatani said. Nakatani said Sunday Japan would defend the U.S. because a North Korea missile attack would likely result in serious damage.

Nakatani's remarks were expected to provoke a strong response from North Korea. They came as Washington and Tokyo have revised their defense guidelines to allow Japan to expand its role globally to help U.S. forces in military crises.

South Korea defense observers called Nakatani's vow to avenge the U.S. rare. "South Korea, the U.S. and Japan are supposed to share information on Pyongyang's possible missile launches under their trilateral arrangement for military intelligence," one South Korean defense leader told the Korea Times. "Japan needs to seek prior approval before launching an attack against Pyongyang as such an attack would have a great impact on the Korean Peninsula."

Japan has long had a difficult relationship with Kim Jon Un's North Korea. "Since the succession of Kim Jong-un, Tokyo has put greater emphasis on ensuring it is prepared militarily for a more unpredictable North Korea, and strengthened its support for UN Security Council sanctions on North Korean proliferation," the Council on Foreign Relations has noted.

In March, Japan said it would extend sanctions against North Korea for two more years amid stalled talks to recover abducted Japanese nationals. The nationals were kidnapped by Pyongyang in the 1970s and 1980s to train spies in Japan's language and culture, the BBC reported. The sanctions include remittance and travel bans. North Korean ships are also not allowed entry into Japanese ports. 

Meanwhile, U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry urged China to impose new sanctions against North Korea Monday over its nuclear weapons program. “To date, to this moment, particularly with recent provocations, it is clear the DPRK [Democratic People’s Republic of Korea] is not even close to meeting that standard,” Kerry told a joint news conference with the South Korean foreign minister, Yun Byung-se. “Instead it continues to pursue nuclear weapons and ballistic missiles.”

From Japan Would Attack North Korea To Defend US After Missile Attack, Defense Minister Says

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Don't worry Korea. We will never, ever abandon you. Ever.



Transhumanist said:


> *South Korea defense observers called Nakatani's vow to avenge the U.S. rare*. "South Korea, the U.S. and Japan are supposed to share information on Pyongyang's possible missile launches under their trilateral arrangement for military intelligence," one South Korean defense leader told the Korea Times. "Japan needs to seek prior approval before launching an attack against Pyongyang as such an attack would have a great impact on the Korean Peninsula."


----------



## Aepsilons

@Indus Falcon !! Great Job on this Epic Thread, my brother. Japanese Office of Naval Intelligence would be so proud of you. Well, its not like they already are. LOL!

Anyways, i'm glad also that this thread became stickified. 



Indus Falcon said:


> *Japan selects Northrop's Global Hawk and E-2D Advanced Hawkeye for ISR missions*
> 20 January 2015
> 
> The Japanese Ministry of Defence (MoD) has selected two Northrop Grumman-built aircraft systems to enhance the country's intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) capabilities.
> 
> The* E-2D *Advanced Hawkeye airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) aircraft and the *RQ-4 Global Hawk *unmanned aircraft system (UAS) were chosen under a process known as type selection, which identifies the capabilities and systems to be purchased to address specific defence requirements.
> 
> Following this selection, the US Government will be asked to enter into the foreign military sale (FMS) process for the two systems.
> 
> "RQ-4 Global Hawk is a high-altitude, long-endurance UAS, designed to provide field commanders with high-resolution, near real-time imagery of large geographic areas."
> Northrop Grumman Aerospace Systems international vice-president Mary Petryszyn said: "Northrop Grumman has a long history working with Japan's Air Self-Defense Force and we look forward to continuing that relationship for many years to come.
> 
> "We are very pleased the Japan MoD has expressed confidence in these systems and look forward to working with our US military customers through the FMS process."
> 
> Both the MoD and the company withheld further details citing contract terms, timing and quantities of aircraft, which are yet to be determined.
> 
> However, Kyodo News reported last year that Japan intends to purchase three Global Hawk drones in April, with the Air Self-Defense Force's base in Misawa as a strong candidate for their host.
> 
> RQ-4 Global Hawk is a high-altitude, long-endurance UAS, designed to provide field commanders with high-resolution, near real-time imagery of large geographic areas in support of military, humanitarian and environmental missions.
> 
> Capable of carrying a range of ISR sensor payloads, the drone enables commanders to detect moving or stationary targets on the ground, while providing airborne communications and information sharing capabilities to military units in harsh environments.
> 
> Powered by two T56-A-427A engines, the E-2D Hawkeye is an all-weather, carrier-capable tactical airborne early warning aircraft, featuring a new radar, theatre missile defence capabilities, multi-sensor integration and a tactical glass cockpit.
> 
> Japan selects Northrop's Global Hawk and E-2D Advanced Hawkeye for ISR missions - Airforce Technology





Btw, Bro the E2Ds we're getting will be augmented with the recent purchase of more AGM-84s as well as the UGM-84Ls for the newly inducted Soryu Class. 


Japan to purchase UGM-84L Harpoon Block II missiles from US - Naval Technology

The E2Ds will be armed with these babies...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Kawasaki XP-1 Maritime Patrol Aircraft, Japan*






Kawasaki XP-1 (previously known as P-X) is a maritime patrol aircraft being developed by Kawasaki Heavy Industries for the Japan Maritime Self Defence Force (JMSDF). It is intended to replace the P-3C maritime patrol aircraft operated by the JMSDF.






The first prototype aircraft of XP-1 was rolled out from Kawasaki Gifu Work's South Plant in July 2007. The aircraft completed its maiden flight in September 2007.

The Ministry of Defence received the first test aircraft in August 2008. Kawasaki delivered four XP-1 maritime patrol test aircraft to the Ministry of Defence by March 2010. The Japanese defence ministry found tears in several parts of the test aircraft during ground testing in August 2011. The fuel tank and central part of the fuselage were reinforced after repairs.

*Details of the Maritime Patrol Aircraft (P-X) and Cargo Aircraft (C-X) programme




*

The Japanese Ministry of Defence began the development of XP-1 along with the C-X transport aircraft in 2001 to replace the ageing P-3C fleet. It is the first indigenous development programme covering the development of two large aircraft under a single project. In November 2001, Kawasaki was selected as a prime contractor to develop these aircraft along with other equipment manufacturers and suppliers.

The XP-1 and XC-2 use many common structural components and equipment. The airframe, engines and the patrol systems are developed indigenously. The project also employed combined-off-the-shelf (COTS) products to achieve cost reduction in development and production. The XC-2 and XP-1 are being built concurrently to reduce production costs.
*
XP-1 design and avionics





*
The forward fuselages and horizontal tails are of a robust, lightweight and cost-effective composite material made from carbon fibres. The wing-body fairings for the P-X are supplied by NIPPI Corporation. The fairings reduce drag by overlaying the joint between the main wing and fuselage. The aircraft carries up to 13 crew members.

XP-1 has a length of 38m, wingspan of 35.4m and a tail height of 12.1m. The maximum take-off weight of the aircraft is 79.7t. The latest technologies provide the XP-1 with higher speed, greater range and useful load than the P-3C aircraft.

The aircraft incorporates the fly-by-light (FBL) system which offers increased resistance to high electromagnetic interference (EMI). The FBL system uses fibre optics to transfer flight control commands at higher speeds.

*Weapon systems*

The external pylons of the XP-1 can carry wide range of weapon systems such as anti-ship missiles, air-to-surface missiles, torpedoes, mines, depth charges and bombs. The aircraft can also deploy sonobuoys while conducting anti-submarine warfare missions.






*Sensors / radars*

The XP-1 is powered by four F7-10 turbofan engines of Ishikawajima-Harima Heavy Industries.
The aircraft is equipped with new acoustics and phased array radar systems with enhanced capabilities for detecting and tracking submarines and small vessels. The sensor suite integrates HPS-106 Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA), magnetic anomaly detection (MAD) system and Infrared/Light detection systems. The MAD system ensures the detection of submarines by finding magnetic variances made by a submarine in the Earth's magnetic field.

The P-1 will also be fitted with an artificial intelligence system to support TACCO mission. The advanced onboard combat direction system provides the TACCO operator with the best flight path to attack a submarine. The aircraft can be integrated with radar warning receiver, missile warning system, electronic support measures and countermeasures dispensing systems.











*Engines*

The high bypass ratio turbofan engine achieves low fuel consumption and low noise levels. The engine has an inlet diameter of about 1.4m and length of about 2.7m. The power plant provides greater flight range and maximum cruise speed to the aircraft.

From Kawasaki XP-1 Maritime Patrol Aircraft - Naval Technology



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Btw, Bro the E2Ds we're getting will be augmented with the recent purchase of more AGM-84s as well as the UGM-84Ls for the newly inducted Soryu Class.
> 
> 
> [URL='http://www.naval-technology.com/news/newsjapan-to-purchase-ugm-84l-harpoon-block-ii-missiles-from-us-4578068']Japan to purchase UGM-84L Harpoon Block II missiles from US - Naval Technology[/URL]
> 
> The E2Ds will be armed with these babies...
> 
> [IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/ba/US_Navy_020705-N-5055W-006_RIMPAC_2002.jpg/1024px-US_Navy_020705-N-5055W-006_RIMPAC_2002.jpg[/IMG]



Nice choice.

Perhaps the P-1 could make use of this new toy?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Excellent !












































SvenSvensonov said:


>






Oh Indeed. Indeed. We will purchase more. As you may know, we already have 33 units of Kawasaki P1s, and word from JMSDF reports is that we will maintain a fleet of these at 100 units. We are building 60+ more. 

No sub is safe , or for that matter, no ship is safe under the all seeing eye of the JMSDF....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Indus Falcon !! Great Job on this Epic Thread, my brother. Japanese Office of Naval Intelligence would be so proud of you. Well, its not like they already are. LOL!
> 
> Anyways, i'm glad also that this thread became stickified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, Bro the E2Ds we're getting will be augmented with the recent purchase of more AGM-84s as well as the UGM-84Ls for the newly inducted Soryu Class.
> 
> 
> Japan to purchase UGM-84L Harpoon Block II missiles from US - Naval Technology
> 
> The E2Ds will be armed with these babies...



Bro I genuinely hoe so, but will the E-2C's be upgraded to E-2D specs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Japan Plans To Deploy Missiles To Strategic Island Near Taiwan*






Reports state that Japan is looking to further militarize Ishigaki-Jima with both surface-to-air and anti-ship missiles. Ishigaki Island is just 100 miles east of Taiwan and about 100 miles south of the highly disputed Senkaku Islands, putting it in a volatile yet strategic geographic position.






Such a move will surely infuriate China who is in a near violent stalemate over their claims on the Senkaku Islands, as well as projecting their power out into East China Sea as of late. In fact, Japan’s potential arming of its most westerly islands with such weaponry takes a play right out of China’s strategy book as of late and sets up an area denial/anti access scenario for Chinese expeditionary power to overcome should the chilly relations between the countries burst into flames.






Japan has various types of surface-to-air systems, including the American MIM-104 Patriot, both in the guise of the PAC-2 and ballistic missile swatting PAC-3 configuration. While the PAC-3 could protect the islands from Chinese ballistic missiles, the PAC-2 can reach out 50 miles to take down air-breathing threats.

When it comes to anti-ship missiles, Japan utilizes the Type 88 (also known as the SSM-1) surface-to-ship missile. The system is built around a truck-mounted transporter erector launcher that packs six missiles each. Each Type 88 packs nearly 500lbs of high explosives and the missile has a range just shy of 100 miles. Similar to the American Harpoon, the Type 88 has been adapted for use by air and sea platforms as well, and although it is definitely aging, it still offers a robust solution for taking out medium and low-tier surface threats well over the horizon.

A total upgrade of the Type 88 missile, known as the Type 12, will be operational within the year. The Type 12 will include an inertial navigation systems with embedded GPS as well as enhanced contour/terrain matching and target discrimination capabilities (probably via an infrared sensor for terminal homing and targeting identification). Like many modern anti-ship missiles, the Type 12 will be a ‘networked’ weapon, where initial and mid-course targeting can be provided by third-party platforms such as maritime patrol aircraft, ships and helicopters.

All of these improvements make this new missile much more effective and versatile, and with an enhanced range of 124 miles, it will put Chinese ships and landing craft making a move on the Senkaku Islands within striking range.

Japan has already installed similar capabilities farther east along the country’s southwestern island chain. Yet this far-forward deployed persistent anti-ship capability, along with air defenses that can defend it, as well as Japan’s throngs of air-t0-surface and ship-to-ship missile capabilities, would give China run for its money were it to make a move on the desolate and tiny Senkaku islands. Both capabilities would also work to protect the closest inhabited Japanese islands to Chinese shores should even a highly limited conflict between the two nations erupt. One between Taiwan and China could also easily spill over into Japan’s nearby territory, which makes the installation of defenses there a logical move.

This all comes as smaller Pacific nations continue to arm themselves more heavily and dig in geopolitically when it comes to their various claims on waterways and landmasses throughout the region. There is no doubt that China’s evolving military capability and more belligerent attitude is changing the balance of power that has existed for the better part of a century throughout the region, Japan’s arming of its southern-most island chain is just another sign of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Update: JMSDF proceeding for request to purchase Tomahawks for surface combat ships.
> 
> The process has been going for some time now since 2013, but looks like its proceeding positively.
> 
> What does this mean? Japan's Destroyer Fleet will be armed with Tomahawks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan, U.S. Eye Offensive Military Weapons For Tokyo



I am surprised why are you procuring these types of missiles even countries with weak technological & manufacturing base like India & Pakistan have their versions of Tomahawk


----------



## Transhumanist

Echo_419 said:


> I am surprised why are you procuring these types of missiles even countries with weak technological & manufacturing base like India & Pakistan have their versions of Tomahawk



Why spend years and billions in development when you can buy the best land-attack missile from your best friend? It's an unnecessary cost for Japan. In time it will develop its own manufacturing capabilities, it already has the know-how, but the Tomahawk is Japan's best choice right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Transhumanist said:


> Why spend years and billions in development when you can buy the best land-attack missile from your best friend? It's an unnecessary cost for Japan. In time it will develop its own manufacturing capabilities, it already has the know-how, but the Tomahawk is Japan's best choice right now.



I agree with you in today's world of shrinking defense budgets it makes more sense to just buy the money can be further used in tech which Japan has already mastered


----------



## Indus Falcon

Naval Combat Systems - Market Report - 2015
Page 12

2 Atago Class, and 4 Kongo Class Destroyers are to receive the SM-3 Missile for Ballistic Missile Defence (BMD).
The JMSDF is expected to deploy a sea-launched variant of the Type 12, which will replace the Type 90 SSM.

The helicopter carrier Izumo will be equipped with an OQQ-22 bow-mounted sonar for submarine prosecution, while defence against anti-ship missiles will be provided by 2 Raytheon RIM-116 Rolling Airframe Missile SeaRAM launchers.

*Atago Class*







Details:
Atago class guided missile destroyer ddg japan maritime self defense
force

DDG Atago (DDG 7,700 ton) Class


*Kongo Class*





details : Kongō Class Guided Missile Destroyers - Naval Technology

*SM3 Missile:*









The SM-3 program is a critical piece of the United States' Phased Adaptive Approach for missile defense. Currently, U.S. Navy ships carrying SM-3s deployed off Europe's coast provide the continent's only "upper tier" defense from the growing threat of ballistic missiles. Starting this year, the first land-based SM-3 site will become operational in Romania, further enhancing Europe's protection

The flexibility of SM-3 to be both land- and sea-based offers countries that do not have ballistic missile defense-enabled navies to take advantage of the SM-3's incredible capacity to protect large areas of land, often referred to as regional defense, with fewer interceptor sites when compared to other "lower tier" missile defense solutions.

Whether on land or at sea, the SM-3 continues to excel in testing. In 2014, the SM-3 Block IB was successfully launched for the first time from an Aegis Ashore testing site in Hawaii. Later in the year, an SM-3 destroyed a short-range ballistic missile target during a highly complex integrated air and missile defense exercise in the Pacific.

The program has more than 25 successful space intercepts, and more than 200 interceptors have been delivered to U.S. and Japanese navies.

*SM-3 Block IB*
The SM-3 Block IB has an enhanced two-color infrared seeker and upgraded steering and propulsion capability that uses short bursts of precision propulsion to direct the missile toward incoming targets.

The next-generation SM-3 Block IB became operational in 2014, deploying for the first time on U.S. Navy ships worldwide.

*SM-3 Block IIA*
The new SM-3 Block IIA is being developed in cooperation with* Japan* and will be deployable on land as well as at sea. It has two distinct new features: larger rocket motors that will allow it to defend broader areas from ballistic missile threats and a larger kinetic warhead.

SM-3 Block IIA is the centerpiece of the European missile defense system, and Raytheon Company will begin flight testing in 2015 to keep the program on track for 2018 deployment at sea and on land in Poland.
More Details:
Raytheon: Standard Missile-3 (SM-3)

US Ballistic Missile Defence

*Helicopter Carrier Izumo*




he Izumo class is a new type of helicopter carriers of the Japan's Marine Self-Defense Forces. Two ships of the class are planned. The new ships will replace ageing Shirane class ASW destroyers. The lead ship Izumo was launched in 2013. It was commisioned in 2015. It is the biggest Japanese warship since the World War II. It is even larger than the previous Hyuga class helicopter carriers.
The Izumo class helicopter carriers are multi-role ships. These can conduct amphibious operations, anti-surface and anti-submarine warfare. This class provides the Maritime Self-Defense Force with greater force projection capability.

This helicopter carrier bears a strong resemblance to a light aircraft carriers. The Izumo is even larger than Italian Cavour, Spanish Principe de Asturias and some other light aircraft carriers. However the Izumo class ships are referred as helicopter destroyers in Japan for political reasons. It is against Japanese constitution to operate what is referred as offensive weapons and exceeds necessary level of self-defense. The helicopter destroyer classification is not correct, as these ships are significantly larger than destroyers, have a full-length flight deck and relatively large air wing.

The flight deck has 5 helicopter landing spots for simultaneous take-offs and landings. The Izumo class ships can carry 14, or possibly even 30 helicopters. However it is claimed that typical air wing during peace time will be 7 ASW and 2 SAR helicopters. Apart from helicopters these ships can also accommodate F-35B STOVL multi-role fighters and V-22 Osprey tiltrotor transport. However Japanese officials do not mention this capability.

For amphibious operations it can carry troops and vehicles inside the ship. Typically 400 marines and 50 3.5 t trucks (or equivalent equipment) can be carried. However Izumo class carriers lack a well deck that dedicated amphibious assault ships have. Troops can be landed on the beaches mainly via helicopters.

For self-defense the ships will be equipped with two 20-mm Phalanx CIWS and two SeaRAM missile launchers.

These ships are powered by combined gas turbine and gas (COGAG) propulsion. Each ship is fitted with four gas turbines, developing 28 000 hp each. These drive two shafts.

More details:
Izumo Class Helicopter Carrier | Military-Today.com

*RIM-116 Rolling Airframe Missile *





The Rolling Airframe Missile (RAM™) Guided Missile Weapon System is the world's most modern ship self-defense weapon and is designed to provide exceptional protection for ships of all sizes. RAM is currently deployed on more than 165 ships in eight countries, ranging from 500-ton fast attack craft to 95,000-ton aircraft carriers.

RAM is a supersonic, lightweight, quick-reaction, fire-and-forget weapon designed to destroy anti-ship missiles. Its autonomous dual-mode passive radio frequency (RF) and infrared guidance design provide high-firepower capability for engaging multiple threats simultaneously. RAM is continually improved to stay ahead of the ever-evolving threat of anti-ship missiles, helicopters, aircraft and surface craft.

*RAM’s LATEST VARIANT*
RAM Block 2, the latest step in the development of the Rolling Airframe Missile, is a kinematic and RF receiver upgrade of Block 1/1A. A larger, more powerful rocket motor and advanced control section make the missile two and a half times more maneuverable with one and a half times the effective intercept range. This provides the Block 2 missile with the capability to defeat high-maneuvering threats, increasing the survivability of the defended ship. An enhanced RF receiver allows detection of anti-ship missiles that employ low probability of intercept receivers.

*LAUNCHING SYSTEM*
The MK 44 Guided Missile Round Pack (GMRP) and the MK 49 Guided Missile Launching System, which hold 21 missiles, comprise the MK 31 Guided Missile Weapon System. The system is designed for flexibility in ships' integration, with no dedicated sensors required. A variety of existing ship sensors can readily provide the target and pointing information required to engage the anti-ship threat.

The MK 44 is also the missile used in the SeaRAM Anti-Ship Missile Defense System, replacing the M601A1 Gatling gun in the Phalanx Close-In Weapon System with an 11-round launcher. The Phalanx sensor suite serves as the search and track radar designating the threat for RAM missiles to intercept.

*INTERNATIONAL COOPERATION*
RAM is an international cooperative program between the United States and Germany. Development, production and maintenance costs are shared among Raytheon Company in the United States and the German companies LFK, DBD and RAMSYS. Licensed production of the RAM GMRP is also underway in Korea.
Raytheon: Rolling Airframe Missile (RAM) Guided Missile System


@Nihonjin1051 @Gabriel92 @Taygibay @Desertfalcon

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Japan can into space - SELENE/KAGUYA*






*SELENE: The largest lunar mission since the Apollo program*

The SELenological and ENgineering Explorer "KAGUYA" (SELENE), Japan’s first large lunar explorer, was launched by the H-IIA rocket on September 14, 2007 (JST). The mission, which is the largest lunar mission since the Apollo program, is being keenly anticipated by many countries.

The major objectives of the mission are to understand the Moon’s origin and evolution, and to observe the moon in various ways in order to utilize it in the future. The lunar missions that have been conducted so far have gathered a large amount of information on the Moon, but the mysteries of its origin and evolution have been left unsolved.
KAGUYA will investigate the entire moon in order to obtain information on its elemental and mineralogical composition, its geography, its surface and sub-surface structure, the remnant of its magnetic field, and its gravity field. The results are expected to lead to a better overall understanding of the Moon’s evolution. At the same time, the observation equipment installed on the orbiting satellite will observe plasma, the electromagnetic field and high-energy particles. The data obtained in this way will be of great scientific importance for exploring the possibility of using the moon for human endeavors.







*KAGUYA’s configuration and mission*

The KAGUYA consisted of the Main Orbiter and two small satellites ("OKINA" (Relay Satellite) and "OUNA" (VRAD Satellite). The Main Orbiter was injected into a peripolar orbit of the Moon at an altitude of 100 km. The Relay Satellite was placed in an elliptic orbit at an apolune altitude of 2400 km to relay communications between the Main Orbiter and the ground station for measuring the gravity field of the backside of the Moon. The VRAD Satellite, which was in an elliptic orbit at an apolune altitude of 800 km, played a role of measuring the gravity field around the Moon by sending radio waves.

The KAGUYA was maneuvered to be dropped around 80.5 degrees east longitude and 65.5 degrees south latitude onto the Moon on June 11, 2009.






JAXA | SELenological and ENgineering Explorer "KAGUYA" (SELENE)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*Japan can still into space: HTV-1 and HTV-2




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*JAXA - Japan's Space Agency:*

*Crew Capsule*
*
H-II Transfer Vehicle*






The H-II Transfer Vehicle is Japan’s International Space Station Resupply Spacecraft that is used to deliver cargo to the Station. It was designed by the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency. HTV is built and operated by JAXA and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries. The HTV offers the capability to carry logistics materials in both its internal pressurized carrier as well as in an unpressurized carrier for exterior placement. The vehicle is launched aboard the H-IIB Rocket, Japan’s Heavy Lift Launcher. A full H-IIB Overview can be found here. 

After launch, HTV links up with the International Space Station and begins its Rendezvous Sequence at a Distance of 5 Kilometers making a series of complex maneuvers to reach a point 10 meters below the Space Station. The Space Station’s Robotic Arm then grapples the vehicle and berths it to the Harmony Module. After hatch opening, the delivered cargo items can be transferred to the Station and the external payloads can be removed with the Robotic Arm. Before unberthing, the vehicle is loaded with trash and no-longer-needed items for disposal. After being released by the SSRMS, the Spacecraft retreats to a safe distance to ISS and makes its deorbit burn followed by destructive re-entry to end the mission. HTV is capable of staying at the Space Station for about one month and perform solo flights of up to 100 hours.

*Vehicle Description*

The HTV Spacecraft in its nominal configuration is 10 meters in length and has a mean diameter of 4.4 meters. It consists of four sections, the Pressurized Logistics Carrier PLC, the Unpressurized Logistics Carrier ULC, the Avionics Module AM and the Propulsion Module PM. HTV has a liftoff mass of 16,500 Kilograms carrying up to 5,200 Kilograms of payloads inside the Pressurized Logistics Carrier and 1,500 Kilograms of external payloads.






*Specifications:*

Length 10m
Diameter 4.4m
Spacecraft Weight 10,500kg
Launch Mass 16,500kg
Payload Capacity 6,000kg
Pressurized Payload 5,200kg
Unpressurized Payload 1,500kg
Return Payload None
Pressurized Volume 14m³
Power Generation 57 Solar Panels
Main Propulsion 4 x 490N Thrusters
Attitude Control 28 Thrusters
Fuel Monomethylhydrazine
Oxidizer Mixed Oxides of Nitrogen
Propellant Mass 2,400 Kilograms

*Pressurized Logistics Carrier*

The Pressurized Logistics Carrier is 3.3 meters long and carries cargo for onboard use (experiment racks, food, and clothes). It has a pressurized volume of 14 cubic meters. The Module houses two rack bays. Bay 1 is located on the hatch side and accommodates the International Standard Payload Rack (ISPR) or a fixed type of HTV Resupply Racks (HRRs). ISPRs can be removed and transferred to ISS entirely. 






Bay 2 in the rear of the PLC contains only a fixed type of HRRs. The Racks are filled with Cargo Transfer Bags that are removed and transferred to ISS. Bags with return cargo can be placed in the respective Racks for the return to Earth. The PLC features electrical, thermal environment control, navigation and crew support systems. The electrical system of the PLC receives 50V DV Power from the HTV Avionics Module that is then distributed to the equipment inside the compartment and its subsystems. When berthed with ISS, the PLC received 120V DC from the Space Station and routed the received power to the Avionics Module for conversion. 

The PLC is outfitted with wall heaters to control the internal environment of the pressurized compartment. Prior to berthing, the temperatures inside the PLC will be equalized to the internal temperature of the ISS in order to prevent dew condensation which can cause serious problems in the Zero-G Environment. Pressure and Temperature sensors are installed inside the PLC to monitor the environment inside the spacecraft. HTV is equipped with a vent valve for pressure regulation. 

While berthed to the Station, HTV air will be circulated by fans through the Inter-Module Ventilation system (IMV). Some detectors mounted inside the PLC are hooked up to the ISS Control System and will set off an alarm when a fire is detected. The ISS Control System immediately stop the IMV Fans and notify the crew members and control centers by sounding alarms throughout the station. Four interior lights are installed inside the PLC which can be manually turned on and off by the ISS Crew Members. Prior to unberthing of the HTV, the light fixtures are removed for use aboard the Space Station. 

On the outside of the PLC, four attitude and two capture lights are mounted. There are two red lights on the port side, two green lights on the starboard side and a white and a yellow light on the end cone ring. 

These lights are used by the ISS Crew to visually verify the orientation and position of the Spacecraft during orbital nights when Rendezvous and Approach are in progress. The flashing capture lights become visible to the ISS crew at distance of about one Kilometer while the attitude lights become visible at a range of 500 meters. At the top of the PLC is a Passive Common Berthing Mechanism with the HTV Hatch.
*
Unpressurized Logistics Carrier






*
The Unpressurized Logistics Carrier and its Exposed Pallet are 3.5 meters in length and houses up to 1,500 Kilograms of external Payloads. The ULC/EP is used to carry external experiments and/or orbital replacement units (ORUs) to the Space Station. Once berthed to ISS, the Exposed Pallet is removed from the ULC by the ISS Robotic Arm and is handed over to the robotic arm of the Kibo Module which then attaches it the
Mobile Base System (MBS) or Kibo’s Exposed Facility (EF) for unloading operations. After the Payloads are unloaded, the EP is re-installed in the ULC Section of the HTV Spacecraft. The EP is held in place aboard HTV’s ULC by four Tie-down Separation Mechanisms (TSMs) which secure the Pallet during launch and solo flight. The Hold-Down Mechanism receives, holds and pulls the EP in during EP removal and re-installation by the Station’s Robotic Arm. A Harness Separation System is used to separate power and data cables between the ULC and EP that are needed to power and control the Payloads aboard the Pallet. Three guide rails are located near the aperture of the ULC, one each on the port side, the starboard side, and the nadir side. 


Wheels and Guide Rails are used during the removal and installation of the EP. The Exposed Pallet includes Cargo Attachment Mechanisms to hold the individual payloads in place and release them when commanded, Connector Separation Mechanisms to separate Payload Power and Data Connections when being removed, and a Flight Releasable Grapple Fixture (FRGF) and a Power and Video Grapple Fixture (PVGF).

*Avionics Module*

The 1.2-meter Avionics Module of the HTV Spacecraft includes guidance navigation & control, communications, data handling, and electrical power subsystems. These systems control all aspects of the vehicle’s flight. The Guidance System of HTV uses data coming from position/attitude sensors to provide navigation information and vehicle control. HTV uses GPS Systems as well as Rendezvous Sensors, an Earth Sensor to collect navigation data. A Navigation Control Computer and an Abort Control Unit are part of the vehicle’s avionics. 

The Communication System of the vehicle uses the Tracking and Data Relay Satellite System for command uplink and telemetry downlink. An S-Band System is used for direct communications with ISS during Proximity Operations. The Electrical Power Subsystem consists of two Main Bus Units, eleven non-rechargeable Primary Batteries, a single Secondary Battery that can be recharged and a Power Control Unit. The Secondary Battery is primarily used during the flight for power supply during orbital night and is charged with power coming from the solar panels. The other batteries are used when the S-BAT is not sufficient for power supply. Power generated by the solar arrays is regulated by the Power Control Unit that distributes power to the Main Bus Units and the S-BAT. The MBU then distributes power to all vehicle systems. The PCU is also used to receive power from the Station to route it to the rest of the vehicle. A total of 57 power-generating solar panels are installed on the exterior of the HTV (PLC: 20 Panels, ULC: 23, AM: 8, PM:6).






*Propulsion System*

The Propulsion System of the HTV consists of the 2-meter Propulsion Module and Thruster installed on the other segments. The Propulsion Module houses four propellant tanks capable of holding up to 2,400 Kilograms of Propellants. HTV uses Monomethylhydrazine as fuel and Mixed Oxides of Nitrogen as Oxidizer. The vehicle is equipped with four main thrusters mounted on the Propulsion Module each providing about 490 Newtons of Thrust. A total of 28 Attitude Control Thrusters are installed on the HTV each one providing 110 Newtons of Thrust. 12 Attitude Jets are installed on the PLC and rest is located on the PM. Propulsion for orbital maneuvers (phase adjustment and rendezvous maneuvers) is controlled by command signals sent from the Avionics Module. Four small high-pressure gas tanks contain Helium that is used for Propellant Tank Pressurization.






*Proximity System*

The HTV Proximity Communications System is used for the vehicle’s Rendezvous and Approach to the Space Station enabling the two Spacecraft, ISS and HTV, to engage in direct communications. The ISS portion of the PROX System is installed on the Kibo Module of ISS. The System uses relative GPS and Laser-Radar Rendezvous Sensors. The PROX equipment, such as transmitters, receivers, data handling processors, and GPS receivers are installed in the Inter-orbit Communication System (ICS) rack onboard Kibo’s Pressurized Module (PM). 

GPS antennas are located on Kibo and the PM of HTV. Relative GPS enables the two spacecraft to constantly monitor the relative position of the spacecraft providing range and relative velocity data. For the close approach, HTV uses a Laser-Radar System for more refined range and velocity calculation. The Hardware Command Panel will be used by the ISS Crew to send commands to HTV while they are monitoring the Rendezvous and Approach Phase from the Robotics Work Station in the Cupola of ISS. Commands sent via the Command Panel include Hold commands to stop the approach and retreat commands to send HTV back to 30 meters or 100 meters to ISS. 

Also, the crew can command the vehicle to abort the approach in case of any larger malfunctions occurring during the approach. The Free Drift Command disables all HTV Thrusters for the Robotic Arm to grapple the vehicle. When HTV arrives at the R-Bar, a point directly below ISS, the spacecraft switched to its Rendezvous Sensors bouncing laser beams off reflectors mounted on the Kibo Module to gather precise navigation data for the approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Kawasaki OH-1 Ninja ~ JGSDF*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*Japan security council approves bid to build Australian submarines*

Japan will enter the race to build Australia’s next submarine fleet, taking advantage of Shinzo Abe’s recent easing of postwar arms export bans





Japan is to exploit the easing of its postwar ban on arms exports by entering the race to jointly develop and build a new generation of submarines for the Australian navy.

Members of Japan’s security council this week approved the country’s participation in the bidding process, months after the Australian prime minister, Tony Abbott, abandoned plans to buy Soryu-class submarines from Japan under pressure from ruling party and opposition politicians.

Instead, Japan will join non-nuclear submarine developers from Germany and France in Canberra’s “competitive evaluation process” to decide who builds the Australian navy’s next fleet of submarines.

South Australian government and defence industry representatives have gone to Europe to convince companies bidding to build Australia’s next fleet of submarines to do the work in Adelaide.

Yoshihide Suga, Japan’s chief cabinet secretary, confirmed that the security council had decided Japanese firms should join the process “in light of the importance of defence cooperation between Japan and Australia”.

Suga told reporters that the decision was in line with Japan’s revised rules on the transfer of arms and defence technology.

In April, Japan’s conservative prime minister, Shinzo Abe, eased the country’s self-imposed ban on arms exports as part of wider plans to increase its defence capabilities and give domestic contractors a share of the potentially lucrative overseas market.

Last week, Japan hosted its first international arms fair, showcasing hardware that included Mitsubishi Heavy Industries’ Soryu submarine technology.

The diesel-electric submarine is still the most likely candidate Japan will put forward for the Australian contract, Kyodo news quoted a senior defence ministry official in Tokyo as saying.

The Soryu, regarded as one of the most advanced non-nuclear class submarines, meets Australian requirements for its stealth abilities, and there are plans to extend its range.

Australian officials estimate developing up to 12 submarines to replace ageing Collins-class submarines will cost at least $50bn (US$40bn).

Abbott is believed to still favour the Japanese option; earlier this month his defence minister, Kevin Andrews, called his Japanese counterpart Gen Nakatani to urge Japan to take part in the evaluation process.

“We have given consideration to defence cooperation between Japan and Australia,” Nakatani told reporters this week. “Australia is a strategic partner that shares common values and security interests [with Japan].”

Reuters quoted Japanese defence officials as saying Tokyo would release classified technical data to enable Canberra to better evaluate Japan’s bid.

It would be the first time Japan has shared such sensitive information with any country other than the US.

Abbott, who has described Japan as Australia’s “closest friend in Asia” is expected to discuss closer defence cooperation with Abe during a visit to Tokyo in July.

South Australia’s defence industries minister, Martin Hamilton-Smith, is visiting bidders in France and Germany this week to outline South Australia’s naval shipbuilding capabilities.

“We have huge credentials as a centre for excellence in naval shipbuilding, underpinned by our highly skilled workers,” Hamilton-Smith said.

Hamilton-Smith said it was important the bidders understood South Australia’s capacity and commitment to deliver submarines.

“The South Australian government has created a world-class facility at Techport Australia and we are determined to see Australia’s future submarines built here,” he said. “About 120,000 man-years of jobs depend on the future submarine program alone.”

From Japan security council approves bid to build Australian submarines | World news | The Guardian


























Special thanks to @SvenSvensonov for letting me "borrow" these pictures from: Japanese Self Defense Forces News & Discussion | Page 88

@Nihonjin1051 check this link (the PDF - page 88) for some amazing pictures! @SvenSvensonov was working overtime.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

@Nihonjin1051 Since you will be in Japan, see if you can visit any (or all ) of the following shows:

MILAVIA Air Show Calendar 2015 - Airshows in Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*JAXA - Japan's Space Agency

Small Solar Sail

IKAROS:*






*Space yacht accelerated by radiation of the Sun*

A Solar Sail gathers sunlight as propulsion by means of a large membrane while a Solar "Power" Sail gets electricity from thin film solar cells on the membrane in addition to acceleration by solar radiation. What's more, if the ion-propulsion engines with high specific impulse are driven by such solar cells, it can become a "hybrid" engine that is combined with photon acceleration to realize fuel-effective and flexible missions.
JAXA is studying two missions to evaluate the performance of the solar power sails. The project name for the first mission is IKAROS (Interplanetary Kite-craft Accelerated by Radiation Of the Sun). This craft was launched with the Venus Climate Orbiter "AKATSUKI", using an H-IIA launch vehicle. This will be the world's first solar powered sail craft employing both photon propulsion and thin film solar power generation during its interplanetary cruise.

*Vast, thin, and strong solar sail*

A solar sail can move forward without consuming propellant as long as it can generate enough energy from sunlight. This idea was born some 100 years ago, but it had lots of technical hurdles such as the appropriate material and deployment method for the sail. Recently, we have finally seen some prospect of using this technology practically. The sail of the IKAROS is a huge square some 20 meters in a diagonal line, as thin as 0.0075 mm, and made from polyimide resin. On the membrane of the sail are not only thin film solar cells but also an Attitude Control device and scientific observation sensors. This thin and light solar sail membrane will be deployed using the centrifugal force of spinning the main body of the IKAROS before its tension is maintained. The deployment is in two stages. The first stage is carried out quasi-statically by the onboard deployment mechanism on the side of the main body. The second stage is the dynamic deployment. As this deployment method does not require a strut such as a boom, it can contribute to making it lighter, thus can be apply for a larger membrane.






*Major Characteristics*
*International Designation Code* 2010-020E
*Launch Vehicle* H-IIA Launch Vehicle No.17
*Location* Tanegashima Space Center
*Configuration / Body* Diam. 1.6 m x Height 0.8 m (Cylinder shape)
*Configuration / Membrane* Square of side 14 m and cross section 20 m (after deployment)
*Weight* Mass at liftoff: about 310 kg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Mitsubishi ATD-X Shinshin*

*Japanese MoD denies reports of 2015 first flight for ATD-X prototype*

*Kosuke Takahashi, Tokyo* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly 

13 August 2014

The Japanese Ministry of Defense (MoD)'s Technical Research and Development Institute (TRDI) and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) have both dismissed news reports that the Advanced Technology Demonstrator-X (ATD-X) fighter prototype will make its maiden flight in January 2015.

The_ Mainichi Shimbun_ newspaper reported on 12 August that MHI had decided to conduct the first flight of the ATD-X, a prototype for a future fighter to replace the Japan Air Self-Defense Force's Mitsubishi F-2, in January. The newspaper did not disclose its source.

The newspaper also said the MoD would make a final decision on whether to proceed with production by fiscal year 2018 after assessing the aircraft's capabilities and cost. It said MHI would deliver the prototype to the MoD by the end of March 2015.

Similarly, Jiji Press on 12 August reported MHI plans to conduct the test flight of the aircraft as early as January, citing a government-related official as its news source.

However, a TRDI spokesman denied both reports to IHS Jane's , saying: "We have not firmed up when the first test flight of the ATD-X will be conducted."

An MHI spokesman: "We didn't announce that. We will decide when to conduct the first flight in consultation with the MoD."

In April Japanese Defense Minister Itsunori Onodera reaffirmed the MoD's plan for a first flight for the ATD-X this year, adding in the Diet that the ministry would decide by FY18 whether to build a future stealth fighter domestically or via international joint development, based on parameters such as technological achievements and cost effectiveness.

The ATD-X, also known as 'Shinshin' meaning 'Spirit of the heart', is being built by MHI's plant at Komaki Minami in Nagoya. It has been designed to be a stealthy air-superiority fighter with enhanced manoeuvrability. The MoD will use it to research advanced technologies and system integration, after which it plans to produce a 'sixth-generation' fighter encompassing i3 (informed, intelligent and instantaneous) concepts and counter-stealth capabilities.

Meanwhile, the TRDI on 12 August released four photographs of the ATD-X taken on 8 May. In the images, some parts of the landing gear and exhaust slots have been blurred.

Japanese MoD denies reports of 2015 first flight for ATD-X prototype - IHS Jane's 360






*Mitsubishi ATD-X Shinshin(心神) XF5-1 turbofans Test *







*





















*

@Nihonjin1051 any updates?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Carrier George Washington Leaves Japan for the Last Time as Forward Deployed CVN*
By: Sam LaGrone
May 19, 2015 7:12 AM


Aircraft carrier USS _George Washington_ (CVN-73), departed Japan on Monday for its last Pacific patrol as the U.S. Navy’s forward deployed aircraft carrier.

The carrier will be replaced in Yokosuka, Japan by USS _Ronald Reagan_ (CVN-76) — currently in in California — and part of _Washington’s_ crew will swap over to the _Reagan_.

“On behalf of my crew, we are grateful for the friendships we have shared while forward-deployed in Yokosuka,” said Capt. Timothy Kuehhas, _George Washington’s_ commanding officer in a Monday statement.
“USS _George Washington_ will now begin a journey, which will end in Virginia, but some of the crew of USS George Washington will transfer to Ronald Reagan during our voyage.”

The move is part of a complex crew and carrier shuffle that will trade sailors between Washington, Reagan and USS _Theodore Roosevelt_ (CVN-71) — informally called CVN-220 based on adding the totals of the three ships’ hull numbers.

Ultimately, _Washington_ will head to Newport News, Va. for its multi-billion nuclear refueling and complex overhaul (RCOH).

_Roosevelt_ — currently deployed to the Middle East — will take over _Reagan’s_ berth in San Diego, Calif.

The Washington Carrier Strike Group (CSG) includes guided missile cruiser USS _Antietam_ (CG-54) and the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyers USS _Fitzgerald_ (DDG 62) and USS Preble (DDG 88)

Carrier George Washington Leaves Japan for the Last Time as Forward Deployed CVN - USNI News


----------



## Indus Falcon

*First Of 13 Japanese Tsunami-Damaged F-2B Fighter Jet Repaired*
Source : Our Bureau ~ Dated : Wednesday, April 22, 2015

Japanese first of 13 F-2B fighter aircraft which suffered damage due to 2011 Tsunami completed repairs, IHS Janes reported Tuesday.

The Japanese Air Self Defense Force (JASDF) rolled out the overhauled F-2B fighter aircraft in a ceremony to mark to the completion of repairs by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) and Lockheed Martin held at MHI's Komaki South Plant.

The overhauled aircraft will be used for pilot training at Misawa Air Base, before being transferred to Matsushima Air Base, according to JASDF.

JASDF suffered serious damage to 18 of its 31 F-2B aircraft in the tsunami that inundated Matsushima Air Base on the northwest coast of Japan, about 300 km north of Tokyo. Work to fix 13 of these began in December 2013, with the remaining five deemed to be beyond economic repair, the website reported.

Once repairs are complete, the JASDF will have 28 twin-seat F-2B and 63 single-seat F-2A aircraft in its inventory.

The F-2, which is based on the Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, entered JASDF service in 2000. As well as the repairs being carried out on the tsunami-damaged aircraft, the fleet is being upgraded to improve its air-to-air and air-to-ground combat capabilities.







First Of 13 Japanese Tsunami-Damaged F-2B Fighter Jet Repaired


@Nihonjin1051 What are the "NEW" upgrades?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

The JMSDF operates two classes of submarines:

1) Harushio -class submarines - 2 boats 

2) Oyashio-class submarines - 11 boats

3) Sōryū-class submarines - 3 boats

******************************************************************************************************
Harushio -class submarines

The SS Harushio class is a 3rd generation submarine, and uses a tear drop type hull. It is technically derived from the previous Yushio class and there is no major advancement, but silent running quality is improved [with a decrease of self noise] and there are some improvements in underwater capability.

Because is is a slightly enlarged and revised edition of the Yushio type, the silhouette is similar, but there is a projection section of the countermeasure intelligence sonar where it differs in the appearance extending to the bow top that makes it is possible to distinguish them. The hull was extended about 1 meter in total length attendant upon inside of warship space enlargement in comparison with the Yushio type.

Many characteristics of the submarines of the Maritime Self Defense Force are not published, with secrecy concerning maximum depth. The Harushio class uses the NS110 high strength steel in portions of the pressure-resistant boat hull, and the operating depth is presumed to be 300 meters or more. Making use of NS90 steel and the NS110 steel, the safe operating depth for the pressure-resistant boat hull is said by some sources to be 500 meters.

The Harushio class, is equipped with the the ZQQ sonar and TASS for bow sonar. The torpedo system uses the domestic 89 type torpedoes to assure improving the torpedo attack power.

The budget for the Harushio class was estimated at 38,673,000,000 Yen, but construction expenses increased substantially, to 44,266,000,000 Yen ago. As for the breakdown, the hulls cost 26,558,000,000 Yen, the main electric motors 1,433,000,000 Yen, the main generators 1,792,000,000 Yen, and the main storage

 batteries reached 2,185,000,000 Yen. The remainder of the electronic equipment and the like probably is 10,000,000,000.

The last unit of this class, the Asashio, began a new practice of the Submarine Division which was executed in 1999. In March 2000 the Asashio was redesignated as a training

 submarine (the TSS 3601), and was modified for this role. Until recently, modifying an old-fashioned submarine into an auxiliary vessel was the norm for training submarine crew members. But because these older vessels had restricted periscope depth, range and the like, this became less useful for training. It was decided to use as a training ship a vessel which had the characteristics of newly-built ship, and which possessed the same search and attack equipment.

The National Defense Program Guidelines in and after JFY 2005 and Mid-Term Defense Program (JFY 2005-2009) were adopted by the Security Council and the Cabinet on 10 December 2004. The latest changes to MSDF organisation was elaborated in the December 2004 guiding documents, the National Defence Program Outline (NDPO) and the Mid-Term Defence Program (MDP). It called for maintaining the number of combat-coded submarines at 16. This would imply withdrawing two additional Harushio class submarines from service by 2010 that would otherwise remain in service through the 2015 timeframe. Possibly these boats would also be redesignated as training submarines.

Standard Displacement 2,450ton
2,500ton (SS589)
Boundary Dimension Length: 77m
Width: 10.0m
Depth: 10.5m
Draft: 7.7m
Boat Shape Complete double shell system (tear drop type)
Main Engine Kawasaki 12V25/25S Diesel x2,
Main motor x1;
1 shaft propulsion
Horsepower 7,200ps (submerged)
Maximum Speed 12kt (surfaced)
20kt (submerged)
Crew 75
Primary Armament HU-603 underwater torpedo tubes x6
(dual use with Harpoon USM),
Type 89 torpedo
Surface Radar ZPS-6
Sonar ZQQ-5B, TASS
ESM ZLR-7

******************************************************************************************************
*Oyashio Class Submarines*


*Key Data *

*Crew* 70
*Standard Displacement* 2,750t
*Length* 82m
*Beam* 8.9m
*Depth* 10.3m
*Draft* 7.4m
*Surfaced Speed* 12kt

Oyashio is an advanced diesel-electric patrol submarine class operated by the Japanese Maritime Self-Defence Force (JMSDF).

Eleven submarines of this tupe were built by Kawasaki Shipbuilding Corporation and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries between 1994 and 2006. The Oyashio Class is preceded by the Harushio Class and succeeded by the Soryu Class.

Oyashio Class submarines can conduct both anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare missions. Oyashio is one of the quietest and largest submarine classes of the JMSDF.

The keel for lead submarine in the class, also known as Oyashio (SS 590), was laid down in January 1994. It was launched in October 1996 and commissioned in March 1998.

Other submarines in the class are: Michishio (SS 591), Uzushio (SS 592), Makishio (SS 593), Isoshio (SS 594), Narushio (SS 595), Kuroshio (SS 596), Takashio (SS 597), Yaeshio (SS 598), Setoshio (SS 599), and Mochishio (SS 600).
Mochishio was the final ship of the Oyashio Class to be built, and was commissioned into the JMSDF in March 2008.

*Design and features*
The Oyashio Class incorporates a leaf coil hull design in place of the tear drop hull form used in previous submarines of the JMSDF. The earlier bow mounted sensor arrangement was also changed and conformal sonar was fitted on the hull side to achieve improved detection capability.

"Oyashio Class submarines can conduct both anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare missions."
The Oyashio Class has higher displacement over the Harushio Class due to its large flank sonar arrays. Anechoic rubber tiles were installed on the high tensile steel hull to improve acoustic stealth efficiency, while cigar-shaped hull enhances underwater operations and propulsion performance.

The Oyashio Class also features an advanced combat intelligence processing system, and the placement of the torpedo tube was changed due to a new sensor arrangement.

Submarines of this class are operated by a smaller crew compared to similar types of submarine operated by other nations, due to their highly automated systems.

Oyashio Class submarines have an overall length of 82m, a beam of 8.9m, a depth of 10.3m, a draft of 7.4m and a standard displacement of 2,750t. The submarine can complement a crew of 70.

*Weapon systems*
The Oyashio Class is fitted with six HU-605 533mm torpedo tubes with 20 reloads for Type 89 torpedoes and UGM-84D Harpoon anti-ship missiles. Harpoon missiles can travel at a speed of 864km/h and have a range of over 124km.

Type 89 is a wire-guided torpedo operating in active and passive homing modes. It has a maximum speed of 130km/h. The torpedoees can carry a warhead of 267kg have a maximum range of 50km.

"The class is powered by a diesel-electric propulsion system."
*Sensors and radars*
The Oyashio Class features Japanese-designed radar and electronics, and are equipped with JRC ZPS six I-band search radar. The sonar suite consists of a Hughes/Oki ZQQ 5B/6 hull-mounted sonar, a towed array sonar and four flank arrays.

*Propulsion*
The class is powered by a diesel-electric propulsion system. The propulsion system integrates two Kawasaki 12V25S diesel engines, two Kawasaki alternators and two Toshiba main motors. The power plant provides a total power output of 7,700hp. The propulsion system provides a surfaced speed of 12kt and submerged speed of 20kt.





Oyashio (SS 590) at Pearl Harbour





The Oyashio Class submarine can launch UGM-84 Harpoon anti-ship missiles.

Oyashio Class Submarines - Naval Technology

*JMSDF Oyashio class Submarine - SS-590 Oyashio*











***************************************************************************************************************************

*SS Soryu Class Submarines, Japan*

Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email Share on print More Sharing Services 67


 
*



*
* Key Data *

*Type* Diesel-electric submarine
*Builders* Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Kawasaki Shipbuilding Corporation
*Operator* Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force
*Crew* 65
*Displacement* 2,950t
*Length* 84m
*Beam* 9.1m

The Soryu Class diesel-electric submarines are being built by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and Kawasaki Shipbuilding Corporation for the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF). Soryu Class is an improved version of the Oyashio Class submarine.

The keel for the first submarine in the class, Soryu (SS-501), was laid down in March 2005. It was launched in December 2007 and commissioned in March 2009. Unryu (SS-502) was laid down in March 2006, launched in October 2008 and commissioned in March 2010.

Hakuryu was laid down in February 2007 and launched in October 2009 for commissioning in March 2011. The fourth and fifth submarines under construction are scheduled to be commissioned in 2012 and 2013 respectively.

The class is also referred to as the SS 2,900t and the 16SS project. Soryu and Unryu have been named after the World War II aircraft carriers. Soryu was one of the carriers that participated in the Pearl Harbour attack. Both submarines are home-ported at Kure and operated by Subron 5, S-flotilla-1 of the JMSDF.

"The Soryu Class carries a hydrodynamic design based on the Oyashio class submarine."
*Soryu Class design and features*
The Soryu Class carries a hydrodynamic design based on the Oyashio class submarine. It has a larger displacement than any other submarine class in JMSDF's service. The hull form is made of high tensile steel and is covered with anechoic coating to reduce the reflection of acoustic waves. Interiors of the submarine boast acoustic isolation of loud components. The submarine features computer-aided X control planes. The design incorporates highly automated systems.

The submarine is equipped with Stirling engines for increased propulsion performance and underwater endurance. The engine supports superior submerged operations. The high-performance sonar onboard improves surveillance capabilities. The submarine also features stealth capabilities and enhanced safety measures such as snorkel equipment.

The submarine has an overall length of 84m, beam of 9.1m and depth of 10.3m. The normal draft of the sub is 8.4m. It has a surfaced displacement of 2,950t and submerged displacement of 4,200t. The Soryu Class can complement a crew of 65 including nine officers and 56 enlisted members. The submarine can sail at a surfaced speed of 13kt and submerged speed of 20kt. It has a maximum range of 6,100nm at 6.5kt speed.

*Weapon systems*
The Soryu Class is fitted with six HU-606 533mm torpedo tubes for Type 89 torpedoes and UGM-84 Harpoon anti-ship missiles. The Harpoon has a range of over 124km and speed of 864km/h.

Type 89 is a wire-guided torpedo with active and passive homing modes. It has a maximum speed of 130km/h and can engage targets within the range of 50km. The torpedo can carry a warhead of 267kg.

*Sensors / radars*
The submarine is equipped with a ZPS-6F navigation or surface search radar. The sonar suite integrates four low frequency flank arrays, a bow-array and a towed array sonar.

*Countermeasures*
Soryu features ZLR-3-6 electronic support measures (ESM) systems. There are two 3in underwater countermeasure launcher tubes installed for launching acoustic device countermeasures (ADCs).

*Propulsion*
Soryu is powered by a diesel-electric propulsion system. Two Kawasaki 12V 25/25 SB-type diesel engines and four Kawasaki Kockums V4-275R Stirling engines provide a total power output of 2,900kW surfaced and 6,000kW submerged.

"Soryu features ZLR-3-6 electronic support measures systems."
Soryu is the first submarine of the JMSDF to be equipped with Stirling engines manufactured by Sweden-based Kockums.

Stirling is a silent and vibration-free external combustion engine. The Kockums Stirling air independent propulsion system onboard reduces the need for frequent battery charging surfaced and thus increases the submerged endurance of the submarine.

The electric propulsion motor drives a propeller through a single shaft. The submarine is also fitted with an X rudder to provide high manoeuvrability to the submarine when operating very close to the seabed. This X rudder configuration was initially developed by Kockums for the Swedish Gotland class. The propulsion system provides a maximum speed of 20kt.

SS Soryu Class Submarines - Naval Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Soryu Class 16SS SSK Submarine -*


The Soryu-class submarine is a class of diesel-electric submarine jointly developed by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and Kawasaki Shipbuilding Corporation for the need of Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF). Ten Soryu Class submarines are planned for the JMSDF. The class is an improved version of the Oyashio Class submarine. The class is also referred to as the SS 2,900t and the 16SS project.

*Technical datasheet: Soryu Class 16SS SSK Submarine JMSDF *



































Soryu Class submarine 16SS Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force JMSDF Diesel-electric AIP SSK Unryu Hakuryu Kenryu datasheet pictures photos video specifications

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Japanese helicopter destroyer JS Izumo (DDH 183) *













Yokosuka, Japan (Mar. 25, 2015) –

The recently commissioned Japanese helicopter destroyer JS Izumo (DDH 183) enters her homeport of Yokosuka for the first time.

Izumo is Japan’s largest self-defense ship and will serve in a wide range of roles including peace keeping operations, international disaster relief and aid missions.

(U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Richard L.J. Gourley/Released)

*Key Data *

*Type* Helicopter Carrier
*Builder* Japan Marine United Corporation
*Operator* Japanese Maritime Self Defence Force (JMSDF)
*Displacement* 19.500 t _(this figure is incorrect IMO it is either 24,000t or 27,000t )_

*Length* 248m
*Beam* 38m
*Draught* 7.5m
Izumo-class, the largest surface combatant in Japan, was put into service with the Japanese Maritime Self Defence Force (JMSDF) in March 2015. The Izumo Class destroyer ships replace the Hyuga-class destroyers, which were commissioned in March 2008.
The vessels can be used for multiple purposes, including anti-submarine warfare, command-and-control operations, humanitarian aid and disaster relief operations, as well as to protect Japanese territories in the East China Sea.

Japan Marine United Corporation, which was created by the integration of two companies, Universal Shipbuilding and IHI Marine United, custom-built the two Izumo-class ships at the Yokohama shipyard. The construction of Izumo-class destroyer was conceptualised by the Japanese Ministry of Defense (MOD) in November 2009. JMOD received a budget of 118.1 billion yen for the fiscal 2010 for the construction of a helicopter destroyer.

Construction of the first ship in the class, JS Izumo (DDH-183), began in 2011 at Yokohama shipyard. Its keel was laid down in January 2012 and the vessel was launched in August 2013. It was commissioned at Yokosuka port in Japan in March 2015. Investment on the vessel amounted to approximately ¥120bn ($1.01bn).

Keel for the second ship in the class was laid down in October 2013, and its launch will take place in August 2015. Commissioning will take place by March 2017.

*Design features of Izumo-class destroyer*

The Izumo-class destroyer has a length of 248m, beam of 38m, draught of 7.5m and depth of 33.5m. Its displacement is 19,500t when empty and 27,000t when fully loaded. It can complement 970 crew and troops, and as many as nine helicopters including seven anti-submarine warfare (ASW) helicopters and two search and rescue (SAR) helicopters.

The destroyer features a spacious flight deck that can accommodate five helicopters to take off and land simultaneously. It also includes roll-on and roll-off ramp, and interior space for up to 50 vehicles.

Sensors and processing systems fitted to the vessel include OYQ-12 combat direction system, FCS-3 fire control system, OPS-50 AESA radar, OPS-28 surface-search radar, and OQQ-23 bow sonar.

*Weapon systems fitted on Izumo-class destroyer*
"Construction of the first ship in the class, JS Izumo (DDH-183), began in 2011 at Yokohama shipyard."
The Izumo-class destroyer is fitted with two Phalanx close-in weapon system (CIWS) guns, and two SeaRAM CIWS launchers. It is also equipped with electronic warfare and decoy systems, including NOLQ-3D-1 EW suite, Mark 36 SRBOC, anti-torpedo mobile decoy (MOD), and floating acoustic jammer (FAJ).

*Izumo-class destroyer propulsion and performance*
The Izumo-class destroyers are propelled by four GE/IHI LM2500IEC gas turbine engines, which generate a power of 112,000hp (84,000kW). They can sail at a top speed of more than 30kn (56km/h).

Izumo-Class Helicopter Destroyer - Naval Technology


















*DDH-183, Izumo, starting Sea Trails, September 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Interesting Article:

*After the Izumo, What's Next for Japan's Navy?*
Japan has its largest post-war helicopter carrier — how will it use it?

By Robert Farley

With Izumo in hand, what’s next for the Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force?

As several contributors have noted, JDS _Izumo_ has entered service with the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force. _Izumo_ is the largest carrier (or “helicopter-carrying destroyer”) constructed by Japan since World War II. The 27,000 ton, 31 knot flat-decked warship gives the JMSDF critical advantages in anti-submarine and amphibious capabilities, and immediately becomes one of the most effective units in the Asia-Pacific.

_Izumo_ and her sister represent an evolutionary step beyond the _Hyuga-_class light carriers, which displace about 19,000 tons. With the experience gained from construction and operation of the Izumos, Japan could easily take the next step to an even larger flat-decked amphib, or potentially to a full fleet carrier.

However, the JMSDF faces two significant obstacles in pushing to the next step in carrier evolution.

First, the current geopolitical environment may not require the JMSDF to operate anything larger than _Izumo_ and her sister. Japan does not, at the moment, require power-projection capabilities, and any demand for such capabilities is ably filled by the carriers of Japan’s primary ally, the United States. If the strategic environment changes in the future to a point where Japan requires either a) a strike capability, or b) active fleet air defense, then the JMSDF could consider building larger carriers. Equipping the Izumos with F-35B VSTOL Joint Strike Fighters could help bridge a short term gap in capability if Japan determines that it does require full carrier capability, although the limitations of both the _Izumos_ and the F-35B make this option less preferable than dedicated fleet carriers. _Izumo_ could also carry attack helicopters in her current configuration, which fits with recent global practice of using helicopters in a strike role.

The more difficult problem lies with the historical legacy of Japanese naval power. Naval aviation represented the “killer app,” enabling Japan’s conquest of East and Southeast Asia in the 1930s and 1940s. This legacy, poisonous in the region and in Japan, is why the JMSDF remains reluctant to call its aircraft carriers by their name, even as India and China flaunt their naval aviation progress. If Japan constructed a carrier with serious offensive capabilities (or even took fullest advantage of what the _Izumos_ can offer), it would supply anti-Japanese activists in China, Korea, and elsewhere with fodder about Japanese aggression.

For now, the image of a reborn Kido Butai frightens many Japanese as much as it does Japan’s neighbors. But given that India, China, and possibly Russia appear committed to increasing the size and sophistication of their carrier fleets, in the future it may become easier for Japan to envision a force of fleet carriers. The JMSDF should have contingency plans on hand for both maximizing the potential of the_ Izumos _as well as looking to the next generation of carriers.

After the Izumo, What’s Next for Japan’s Navy? | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Japanese helicopter destroyer JS Izumo (DDH 183) 
Data Sheet:*


















_http://www.navyrecognition.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1182_
_22DDH Izumo class Helicopter Destroyer Carrier DDH 183 184 JMSDF Japan datasheet pictures photos video specifications_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Status of (JASDF) Scrambles in FY2014*




In total, the ASDF scrambled 943 times in FY2014, which marked a major increase of 133 times compared to the previous year. It is the 2nd largest number since the ASDF started taking anti-intrusion measures in 1958.
The breakdown by countries and regions was 50% against Russian aircraft, 49% against Chinese aircraft, and 1% against other aircraft, although countries and region also includes supposition.

*Characteristics of Responses in FY2014*
The ASDF scrambled against Russian aircraft 473 times in FY2014, an increase of 114 times compared to the previous year. In FY2014, 36 cases of scrambles, including 5 during the fourth quarter, were made public as remarkable cases.

The ASDF scrambled against Chinese aircraft 464 times in FY2014, an increase of 49 times compared to the previous year. In FY2014, 15 cases of scrambles, including 2 during the fourth quarter, were made public as remarkable cases.

There was no case of airspace violation that should be made public.

Scrambles against Russian intelligence gathering aircraft and Chinese fighter aircraft were outstanding in frequency compared to other types of aircraft of each country, although this includes estimation.

*The period of this data is from April 1st, 2014, to March 31st, 2015.*
*No.64 Japan Defense Focus | ACTIVITIES*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Yoish!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

*S Korea, Japan defence chiefs to hold 1st meet in 4 years*
AFP
Thursday, May 21, 2015





Gen Nakatani






_South Korean Defence Minister Han Min-Koo_

SEOUL - The South Korean and Japanese defence ministers will hold talks for the first time in four years next week to discuss pressing regional issues including North Korea, Seoul said Thursday.

The talks between Han Min-Koo and his Japanese counterpart Gen Nakatani will take place on the sidelines of the May 29-31 Asia Security Summit in Singapore, the South Korean defence ministry said.

With relations between Seoul and Tokyo stuck in a long, bitter impasse over territorial issues and historical disputes, bilateral defence talks at the ministerial level have not been held since January 2011.

The agenda for the meeting includes the impact of a new set of US-Japan defence guidelines, which South Korea has voiced discomfort over, a Seoul defence ministry official said on condition of anonymity.

"Regional provocations and threats such as North Korea's recent submarine-launched ballistic missile (SLBM) test will also be discussed," he said.

The new defence guidelines - announced during Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's visit to Washington - allow Japan to shoot down missiles heading toward the US and come to the aid of third countries under attack.

South Korea is concerned about Japan exercising the doctrine of "collective self-defence" around the Korean peninsula without its consent.

But the two neighbours share common concerns about growing threats from nuclear-armed North Korea.

"Security co-operation between Japan and South Korea is necessary considering the threat from North Korea," Nakatani told reporters in Tokyo on Thursday.

The North claimed on May 8 that a new SLBM had been successfully tested under the personal supervision of leader Kim Jong-Un. Launching missiles from submarines would allow the North to deploy weapons far beyond the Korean peninsula, but many experts believe it is still years away from developing a working SLBM capability.

Pyongyang already has mid-range missiles capable of reaching Japan, and frequent missile tests off its east coast are unnerving for Tokyo.

S Korea, Japan defence chiefs to hold 1st meet in 4 years, AsiaOne Asia News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Indus Falcon said:


> The JMSDF operates two classes of submarines:
> 
> 1) Harushio -class submarines - 2 boats
> 
> 2) Oyashio-class submarines - 11 boats
> 
> 3) Sōryū-class submarines - 3 boats
> 
> ******************************************************************************************************
> Harushio -class submarines
> 
> The SS Harushio class is a 3rd generation submarine, and uses a tear drop type hull. It is technically derived from the previous Yushio class and there is no major advancement, but silent running quality is improved [with a decrease of self noise] and there are some improvements in underwater capability.
> 
> Because is is a slightly enlarged and revised edition of the Yushio type, the silhouette is similar, but there is a projection section of the countermeasure intelligence sonar where it differs in the appearance extending to the bow top that makes it is possible to distinguish them. The hull was extended about 1 meter in total length attendant upon inside of warship space enlargement in comparison with the Yushio type.
> 
> Many characteristics of the submarines of the Maritime Self Defense Force are not published, with secrecy concerning maximum depth. The Harushio class uses the NS110 high strength steel in portions of the pressure-resistant boat hull, and the operating depth is presumed to be 300 meters or more. Making use of NS90 steel and the NS110 steel, the safe operating depth for the pressure-resistant boat hull is said by some sources to be 500 meters.
> 
> The Harushio class, is equipped with the the ZQQ sonar and TASS for bow sonar. The torpedo system uses the domestic 89 type torpedoes to assure improving the torpedo attack power.
> 
> The budget for the Harushio class was estimated at 38,673,000,000 Yen, but construction expenses increased substantially, to 44,266,000,000 Yen ago. As for the breakdown, the hulls cost 26,558,000,000 Yen, the main electric motors 1,433,000,000 Yen, the main generators 1,792,000,000 Yen, and the main storage
> 
> batteries reached 2,185,000,000 Yen. The remainder of the electronic equipment and the like probably is 10,000,000,000.
> 
> The last unit of this class, the Asashio, began a new practice of the Submarine Division which was executed in 1999. In March 2000 the Asashio was redesignated as a training
> 
> submarine (the TSS 3601), and was modified for this role. Until recently, modifying an old-fashioned submarine into an auxiliary vessel was the norm for training submarine crew members. But because these older vessels had restricted periscope depth, range and the like, this became less useful for training. It was decided to use as a training ship a vessel which had the characteristics of newly-built ship, and which possessed the same search and attack equipment.
> 
> The National Defense Program Guidelines in and after JFY 2005 and Mid-Term Defense Program (JFY 2005-2009) were adopted by the Security Council and the Cabinet on 10 December 2004. The latest changes to MSDF organisation was elaborated in the December 2004 guiding documents, the National Defence Program Outline (NDPO) and the Mid-Term Defence Program (MDP). It called for maintaining the number of combat-coded submarines at 16. This would imply withdrawing two additional Harushio class submarines from service by 2010 that would otherwise remain in service through the 2015 timeframe. Possibly these boats would also be redesignated as training submarines.
> 
> Standard Displacement 2,450ton
> 2,500ton (SS589)
> Boundary Dimension Length: 77m
> Width: 10.0m
> Depth: 10.5m
> Draft: 7.7m
> Boat Shape Complete double shell system (tear drop type)
> Main Engine Kawasaki 12V25/25S Diesel x2,
> Main motor x1;
> 1 shaft propulsion
> Horsepower 7,200ps (submerged)
> Maximum Speed 12kt (surfaced)
> 20kt (submerged)
> Crew 75
> Primary Armament HU-603 underwater torpedo tubes x6
> (dual use with Harpoon USM),
> Type 89 torpedo
> Surface Radar ZPS-6
> Sonar ZQQ-5B, TASS
> ESM ZLR-7
> 
> ******************************************************************************************************
> *Oyashio Class Submarines*
> 
> 
> *Key Data *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crew* 70
> 
> *Standard Displacement* 2,750t
> 
> *Length* 82m
> 
> *Beam* 8.9m
> 
> *Depth* 10.3m
> 
> *Draft* 7.4m
> 
> *Surfaced Speed* 12kt
> 
> Oyashio is an advanced diesel-electric patrol submarine class operated by the Japanese Maritime Self-Defence Force (JMSDF).
> 
> Eleven submarines of this tupe were built by Kawasaki Shipbuilding Corporation and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries between 1994 and 2006. The Oyashio Class is preceded by the Harushio Class and succeeded by the Soryu Class.
> 
> Oyashio Class submarines can conduct both anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare missions. Oyashio is one of the quietest and largest submarine classes of the JMSDF.
> 
> The keel for lead submarine in the class, also known as Oyashio (SS 590), was laid down in January 1994. It was launched in October 1996 and commissioned in March 1998.
> 
> Other submarines in the class are: Michishio (SS 591), Uzushio (SS 592), Makishio (SS 593), Isoshio (SS 594), Narushio (SS 595), Kuroshio (SS 596), Takashio (SS 597), Yaeshio (SS 598), Setoshio (SS 599), and Mochishio (SS 600).
> Mochishio was the final ship of the Oyashio Class to be built, and was commissioned into the JMSDF in March 2008.
> 
> *Design and features*
> The Oyashio Class incorporates a leaf coil hull design in place of the tear drop hull form used in previous submarines of the JMSDF. The earlier bow mounted sensor arrangement was also changed and conformal sonar was fitted on the hull side to achieve improved detection capability.
> 
> "Oyashio Class submarines can conduct both anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare missions."
> The Oyashio Class has higher displacement over the Harushio Class due to its large flank sonar arrays. Anechoic rubber tiles were installed on the high tensile steel hull to improve acoustic stealth efficiency, while cigar-shaped hull enhances underwater operations and propulsion performance.
> 
> The Oyashio Class also features an advanced combat intelligence processing system, and the placement of the torpedo tube was changed due to a new sensor arrangement.
> 
> Submarines of this class are operated by a smaller crew compared to similar types of submarine operated by other nations, due to their highly automated systems.
> 
> Oyashio Class submarines have an overall length of 82m, a beam of 8.9m, a depth of 10.3m, a draft of 7.4m and a standard displacement of 2,750t. The submarine can complement a crew of 70.
> 
> *Weapon systems*
> The Oyashio Class is fitted with six HU-605 533mm torpedo tubes with 20 reloads for Type 89 torpedoes and UGM-84D Harpoon anti-ship missiles. Harpoon missiles can travel at a speed of 864km/h and have a range of over 124km.
> 
> Type 89 is a wire-guided torpedo operating in active and passive homing modes. It has a maximum speed of 130km/h. The torpedoees can carry a warhead of 267kg have a maximum range of 50km.
> 
> "The class is powered by a diesel-electric propulsion system."
> *Sensors and radars*
> The Oyashio Class features Japanese-designed radar and electronics, and are equipped with JRC ZPS six I-band search radar. The sonar suite consists of a Hughes/Oki ZQQ 5B/6 hull-mounted sonar, a towed array sonar and four flank arrays.
> 
> *Propulsion*
> The class is powered by a diesel-electric propulsion system. The propulsion system integrates two Kawasaki 12V25S diesel engines, two Kawasaki alternators and two Toshiba main motors. The power plant provides a total power output of 7,700hp. The propulsion system provides a surfaced speed of 12kt and submerged speed of 20kt.
> 
> View attachment 223139
> 
> Oyashio (SS 590) at Pearl Harbour
> 
> View attachment 223140
> 
> The Oyashio Class submarine can launch UGM-84 Harpoon anti-ship missiles.
> 
> Oyashio Class Submarines - Naval Technology
> 
> *JMSDF Oyashio class Submarine - SS-590 Oyashio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223141
> View attachment 223142
> View attachment 223143
> 
> ***************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> *SS Soryu Class Submarines, Japan*
> 
> Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email Share on print More Sharing Services 67
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> * Key Data *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Type* Diesel-electric submarine
> 
> *Builders* Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Kawasaki Shipbuilding Corporation
> 
> *Operator* Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force
> 
> *Crew* 65
> 
> *Displacement* 2,950t
> 
> *Length* 84m
> 
> *Beam* 9.1m
> 
> The Soryu Class diesel-electric submarines are being built by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and Kawasaki Shipbuilding Corporation for the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF). Soryu Class is an improved version of the Oyashio Class submarine.
> 
> The keel for the first submarine in the class, Soryu (SS-501), was laid down in March 2005. It was launched in December 2007 and commissioned in March 2009. Unryu (SS-502) was laid down in March 2006, launched in October 2008 and commissioned in March 2010.
> 
> Hakuryu was laid down in February 2007 and launched in October 2009 for commissioning in March 2011. The fourth and fifth submarines under construction are scheduled to be commissioned in 2012 and 2013 respectively.
> 
> The class is also referred to as the SS 2,900t and the 16SS project. Soryu and Unryu have been named after the World War II aircraft carriers. Soryu was one of the carriers that participated in the Pearl Harbour attack. Both submarines are home-ported at Kure and operated by Subron 5, S-flotilla-1 of the JMSDF.
> 
> "The Soryu Class carries a hydrodynamic design based on the Oyashio class submarine."
> *Soryu Class design and features*
> The Soryu Class carries a hydrodynamic design based on the Oyashio class submarine. It has a larger displacement than any other submarine class in JMSDF's service. The hull form is made of high tensile steel and is covered with anechoic coating to reduce the reflection of acoustic waves. Interiors of the submarine boast acoustic isolation of loud components. The submarine features computer-aided X control planes. The design incorporates highly automated systems.
> 
> The submarine is equipped with Stirling engines for increased propulsion performance and underwater endurance. The engine supports superior submerged operations. The high-performance sonar onboard improves surveillance capabilities. The submarine also features stealth capabilities and enhanced safety measures such as snorkel equipment.
> 
> The submarine has an overall length of 84m, beam of 9.1m and depth of 10.3m. The normal draft of the sub is 8.4m. It has a surfaced displacement of 2,950t and submerged displacement of 4,200t. The Soryu Class can complement a crew of 65 including nine officers and 56 enlisted members. The submarine can sail at a surfaced speed of 13kt and submerged speed of 20kt. It has a maximum range of 6,100nm at 6.5kt speed.
> 
> *Weapon systems*
> The Soryu Class is fitted with six HU-606 533mm torpedo tubes for Type 89 torpedoes and UGM-84 Harpoon anti-ship missiles. The Harpoon has a range of over 124km and speed of 864km/h.
> 
> Type 89 is a wire-guided torpedo with active and passive homing modes. It has a maximum speed of 130km/h and can engage targets within the range of 50km. The torpedo can carry a warhead of 267kg.
> 
> *Sensors / radars*
> The submarine is equipped with a ZPS-6F navigation or surface search radar. The sonar suite integrates four low frequency flank arrays, a bow-array and a towed array sonar.
> 
> *Countermeasures*
> Soryu features ZLR-3-6 electronic support measures (ESM) systems. There are two 3in underwater countermeasure launcher tubes installed for launching acoustic device countermeasures (ADCs).
> 
> *Propulsion*
> Soryu is powered by a diesel-electric propulsion system. Two Kawasaki 12V 25/25 SB-type diesel engines and four Kawasaki Kockums V4-275R Stirling engines provide a total power output of 2,900kW surfaced and 6,000kW submerged.
> 
> "Soryu features ZLR-3-6 electronic support measures systems."
> Soryu is the first submarine of the JMSDF to be equipped with Stirling engines manufactured by Sweden-based Kockums.
> 
> Stirling is a silent and vibration-free external combustion engine. The Kockums Stirling air independent propulsion system onboard reduces the need for frequent battery charging surfaced and thus increases the submerged endurance of the submarine.
> 
> The electric propulsion motor drives a propeller through a single shaft. The submarine is also fitted with an X rudder to provide high manoeuvrability to the submarine when operating very close to the seabed. This X rudder configuration was initially developed by Kockums for the Swedish Gotland class. The propulsion system provides a maximum speed of 20kt.
> 
> SS Soryu Class Submarines - Naval Technology
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223145
> 
> 
> View attachment 223147
> 
> 
> View attachment 223148



Kindly note that the above post mentions 3 classes of submarines but states two as active. The Harushio -class submarines will be removed from active service, and will be used only for training purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*What Japan's 'Proactive Contribution to Peace' Looks Like in Nepal*






On April 25, Nepal was hit by a 7.8-magnitude earthquake. Less than a month later, a second, 7.3-magnitude earthquake struck on May 12, followed (as the first quake had been) by numerous aftershocks. As of Sunday, May 17, Nepal’s Home Ministry has confirmed a death toll of at least 8,583, making this the most devastating and deadly disaster of Nepal’s history. As the rescue effort continues, the numbers of those who perished will no doubt continue to climb.

After the first earthquake, Japan was one of the countries that reached out to Nepal most quickly to provide various forms of disaster relief. To start, Tokyo immediately announced that it would provide a $14 million emergency grant aid package to Nepal, much of which will be disbursed through international organizations such as the World Food Program, the International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies, and the United Nations Children’s Fund. Japan has always been quick to donate money, particularly given its own experience with major natural disasters, and this time was no exception. This time, however, we are seeing Japan’s “whole-of-the-government” approach to international emergency assistance, which embodies Japan’s “proactive contribution to peace.”

The Japanese government has three main tools for emergency assistance: dispatch of the Japan Disaster Relief (JDR) team, the provision of emergency relief goods, and emergency grant aid. In the case of Nepal, the timely dispatch of the JDR was particularly noteworthy. Getting relief efforts underway within 72 hours after a large-scale disaster is considered critical in disaster relief. Japan managed to dispatch its two inter-agency JDR teams — one focused on search and rescue/recovery and the other for medical support — to Nepal within 48 hours after the first big earthquake hit. Japan’s Self-Defense Forces (SDF) followed the next day to provide medical assistance and airlifts. Since the calamity first hit Nepal last month, Japan’s JDR teams have engaged in the following relief activities:


Search and Rescue: A inter-agency search-and-rescue team of 70 personnel from MOFA, JICA, National Police Agency, Fire and Disaster Management Agency, and Japan Coast Guard was dispatched on April 26. The team concluded their operations and returned to Japan after two weeks.
Medical: The first team of 46, composed of medical practitioners across Japanese government agencies, was sent on April 27 for approximately two weeks,. The second team of 34 personnel was sent on May 7.
Relief operations by the SDF: Following a small pre-deployment assessment team, 20 SDF medical personnel were dispatched on April 28, to be followed by a group of approximately 110 personnel. The SDF has also been involved in airlift operations.
Today, the JDR medical support team and SDF continue their relief effort in Nepal.

As the Japanese Diet enters a fierce debate on the national defense legislation package this week, all eyes are on how the suggested legislative changes will enable the SDF to play a more active role in a situation that may require the use of force. While that debate is no doubt critical, the effective and timely inter-agency response displayed by Japan in in the immediate aftermath of the worst earthquake in Nepal’s recent history deserve greater attention, as it is nothing but a demonstration of Japan’s unwavering commitment to a proactive contribution to peace.





















From What Japan’s ‘Proactive Contribution to Peace’ Looks Like in Nepal | The Diplomat

@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

For the military history lovers,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CCP

Nihonjin1051 said:


> For the military history lovers,




Yeah, you can stay in history. The reality may be too harsh for you.


----------



## Indus Falcon

*JASDF Blue Impulse*
*Shizuhama Air Base,Japan*












*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

JASDF F-15J

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*JASDF Kawasaki C-1*
*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

*JASDF U-125*
*






*
*
*


*
JASDF NAMC YS-11









*

*JASDF U-4*





*JASDF T-400 RTB*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

*JASDF CH-47J






*

E2-C Hawkeye











*JGSDF AH64D*




*JGSDF AH-1S*




Japan is one of those few countries in the world that flies both the Apache as well as the Cobra

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Big in Japan: Tokyo’s Top 10 aircraft projects

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

@Indus Falcon ,


I prefer to communicate with you through email. Please write this down , as i will delete it in 5 minutes:

My email is:


----------



## Aepsilons

Bro, can you delete it also from the quote? Thanks !


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Japan Ground Self-Defense Force HELL MARCH 2015 *


----------



## Indus Falcon

*JASDF 60th Anniversary Promo *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Ministry of Defense to deploy JGSDF’s missile companies to Ishigaki-jima Island*
May 13, 2015 Ryukyu Shimpo

The Ministry of Defense is considering deploying the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (GSDF)’s missile companies to Ishigaki-jima Island. This was revealed to the Ryukyu Shimpo by anonymous sources on May 11 .

Parliamentary Vice-Minister of Defense Akira Sato asked Ishigaki City Mayor Yoshitaka Nakayama to cooperate with the deployment of the JGSDF’ security unit, at a meeting held on May 11 in Ishigaki City. However, the plan to deploy the missile companies as well as the security unit was not disclosed at the meeting.

The companies have the same operational mission for surface-to-ship missile _(type 12)_ and surface-to-air missile as those the ministry has decided to send to Miyako-jima Island. The two missile companies consist of about 120 members. The deployment to Ishigaki-jima will be a total of 550 personnel, including about 350 personnel belonging to the security unit. The ministry plans to send about 750 personnel to Miyako-jima.

The missile companies on Ishigaki and Amami Oshima Island will be placed under the command of JGSDF’s Antiaircraft Artillery Group, which will be set up on Miyako-jima. The ministry will select one of seven candidate sites on Ishigaki-jima.

Regarding the security force deployment, Mayor Nakayama said; “I will cooperate with the central government because it has exclusive authority regarding national defense and security policy.”

(English translation by T&CT)
Ryukyu Shimpo – Okinawa, Japanese newspaper, local news » Ministry of Defense to deploy JGSDF’s missile companies to Ishigaki-jima Island

*Type 12 Missile*
A surface to ship missile developed in Japan
Weight; 660kg, Length; 5m, Diameter; 0.35m, Warhead; 270kg
Engine solid propellant and Turbojet engine
Operational range; 150-200km, Flight altitude; 5-6m
Speed; 1150km/h, Guidance system; Inertial and active radar

“The Type 12 missiles feature mid-course GPS guidance that is said to be more precise due to improved topography-matching and target-discrimination capabilities. The Type 12 also boasts shorter reload times and reduced life cycle costs,” according to _Jane’s_.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Slightly old article, but worth reading for anyone keeping an eye on the Japanese Space Program

*Japan Begins National Security Space Buildup*
By Paul Kallender-Umezu 
April 13, 2015





_An H-2A rocket lifts off March 26 from Japan's Tanegashima Space Center on Tanegashima Island, carrying into orbit a new Information Gathering Satellite (IGS) to replace another Japanese spy satellite coming to the end of its working life.(Photo: Jiji Press/Getty Images)_

TOKYO — In January, Japan's Office of National Space Policy cemented a new 10-year space strategy that for the first time folds space policy into national security strategy, both to enhance the US-Japan alliance and to contain China.

Under the third Basic Plan, Japan's priorities go beyond building out its regional GPS-backup Quasi-Zenith Satellite System (QZSS) navigation constellation, advancing its space situational awareness (SSA) capabilities and developing a maritime domain awareness (MDA) constellation. The country will also as much as double its Information Gathering Satellite (IGS) reconnaissance program to an eight-satellite constellation, and develop a space-based missile early warning capability.

"Japan's three most important space programs are the QZSS, SSA and MDA, but we are also looking toward [space-based] shared [ballistic missile] early warning," Liberal Democratic Party lawmaker Hiroshi Imazu said. As former chairman of the party's Space Policy Committee and current chairman of its Policy Research Council's Research Commission on Security, Imazu is a leading advocate for Japan bolstering its national security space architecture.

Reflecting this, the current space budget increases QZSS funding by 18.5 percent to ¥22.3 billion (US $187.3 million) to build a "full" seven-satellite regional constellation, and the IGS program gets a 14 percent boost to ¥69.7 billion, as part of an overall 18.5 percent increase for total government space spending to ¥324.5 billion for this year.

The Basic Plan differs from previous policy statements in clearly stating national security objectives and issues. It directly names China as a destabilizing factor in global security, citing China's 2007 direct-ascent anti-satellite weapon test and subsequent activities such as jamming and laser-blinding experiments.

The folding of space policy into domestic and alliance security strategy was mandated in Japan's first National Security Strategy of December 2013. It is one of a series of major orientations away from a "passive defense" to a "proactive" strategy advocated by Prime Minister Shinzo Abe.

The US strongly supports the new direction. Following preparatory and discussion meetings at the second Japan-U.S. Comprehensive Dialogue on Space in Washington last May, both sides agreed to boost cooperation in national security space, particularly for SSA and MDA to monitor the growing aggressiveness of China.

"I think Japan's new policy marks a major shift," said James Clay Moltz, professor at the Monterey, California-based Naval Postgraduate School and author of "Asia's Space Race: National Motivations, Regional Rivalries and International Risks." "It is also the first document to lay out a set of concrete steps toward ... allowing military activities in space. Compared to US national space policy documents, it is very detailed and lays out a relatively clear vision."

More remarkable is the extent to which national security space has been knitted into the programs of the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA), which until a 2012 legal change allowed it to participate in military space development was a research and development organization.

JAXA is busy with a slew of new dual-use projects, including two next-generation data-relay satellites, one of them an optical interorbit asset, to cope with growing intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance traffic. JAXA is also directly cooperating with the Ministry of Defense (MoD) to host an MoD-built infrared missile sensor on a JAXA-built reconnaissance satellite. The agency is also developing a new line of 150-kilogram multipurpose tactical satellites that can be rapidly built and adapted to a range of missions, and the Super Low Altitude Test Satellite (SLATS), a highly maneuverable surveillance-satellite technology platform to develop assets that can dip in and out of the atmosphere to take sharper images.

Yoshi Chihara, director of the Space Development and Utilization Division at the Ministry of Education, Culture, Sports, Science and Technology (MEXT), which controls JAXA, said the ministry is fully behind the new direction.

"Cooperation between MEXT-JAXA and MoD is strengthening," Chihara said. "The agreement on scientific and technological cooperation between JAXA and MoD is a good example of cooperation ... the [hosted payload missile sensor aboard the] Advanced Optical Imaging Satellite is a good example. Following ... the latest Basic Plan, we will continue to reinforce [our] partnership."

"I think the establishment of a space body within the MoD and its outreach to JAXA is certainly a major milestone," Moltz said.

Though a major step forward, the new policy also pulls back somewhat from commitments recommended by Imazu in August to quickly raise the annual budget to ¥500 billion to accommodate national security programs, double the IGS constellation, prioritize MDA, and put overall control of space into an agency reporting directly to Japan's new, more powerful National Security Council.

For example, the Basic Plan states no fixed commitment to the number of new IGS satellites, and lays out a two-year discussion period to sort out how and how much Japan wants to use a space-based component for MDA, despite agreement to forge ahead with the US.

"Space policy is slow in every country, so I think the US is prepared to be patient, especially when fundamentally new tasks are being asked of Japanese space organizations," Moltz said.

Imazu said that if the money can be found, on top of space-based early warning and dual-use operationally responsive space and Tacsat-type technologies under development by JAXA, Japan will also consider space-based signal intelligence and electronic intelligence satellites, both of which can be developed, perhaps with some difficulty, from prior JAXA civilian-use-only programs.

The scope of the change can be seen particularly through the now open development of programs like SLATS. Other potentially highly useful military technologies proposed by Japanese research institutions — for example, co-orbital anti-satellite weapons-convertible technologies — have failed to receive funding as proponents failed to find sufficient non-military-use justifications. Now dual-use technologies form a core component of modulating Japan's military space policy, said Chris Hughes, an expert on the Japanese military at the University of Warwick in England.

"The revised ... plan lays down a marker of intent for space-based defense needs," he said. "The most striking feature ... is the foregrounding of national security as the prime rationale, casting off the previous emphasis on civilian programs as the cover for the steady build-up of military capabilities. [T]he intended capabilities are truly impressive and many already realized."
_
Japan Begins National Security Space Buildup_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Ministry to improve cargo spacecraft*







Courtesy of Education, Culture, Sports, Science and Technology Ministry

A conceptual image of an improved version of the Kounotori unmanned cargo spacecraft



The Yomiuri Shimbun The Education, Culture, Sports, Science and Technology Ministry unveiled plans on Wednesday to develop an improved version of the Kounotori unmanned cargo transporter that delivers supplies to the International Space Station.

The ministry said manufacturing and maintenance costs will be halved from about ¥20 billion by reducing the spacecraft’s current weight of 10.5 tons by about 30 percent while maintaining its transport capacity of six tons. The development period is still undecided.

The ministry explained the plan’s details at a meeting of a panel of space development experts on Wednesday morning. Sources said the ministry plans to include relevant expenses in its budget estimate for next fiscal year if the plan is approved by the government’s Committee on the National Space Policy.




Ministry to improve cargo spacecraft - The Japan News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

@Nihonjin1051 @AMDR @Peter C @C130 @Indus Falcon @F-22Raptor @Transhumanist @SvenSvensonov @KAL-EL 



France and Japan have a regular operational activity in the field of emergency relief and maritime security. As such, Japanese forces participated last October in the year "Southern Cross" 2014 coalition exercise organized every two years by the French forces of New Caledonia and involving ten partners in the Pacific. The two navies also cooperate in the fight against piracy in the Indian Ocean.
After exercise, the Dixmude arrived stopover on May 17 in the American military port of Sasebo, reaffirming our commitment to the United Nations Command in Korea and our membership in the Status of Forces Agreement in 1954 linking nine nations Japan.
-

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

Gabriel92 said:


> @Nihonjin1051 @AMDR @Peter C @C130 @Indus Falcon @F-22Raptor @Transhumanist @SvenSvensonov @KAL-EL
> 
> 
> 
> France and Japan have a regular operational activity in the field of emergency relief and maritime security. As such, Japanese forces participated last October in the year "Southern Cross" 2014 coalition exercise organized every two years by the French forces of New Caledonia and involving ten partners in the Pacific. The two navies also cooperate in the fight against piracy in the Indian Ocean.
> After exercise, the Dixmude arrived stopover on May 17 in the American military port of Sasebo, reaffirming our commitment to the United Nations Command in Korea and our membership in the Status of Forces Agreement in 1954 linking nine nations Japan.
> -






Ha ha ha ha ! Wonderful to see this beautiful French Warship !

Vive LE France et Japon et America ! 

Vive Le Fraternite et Liberte !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ! Wonderful to see this beautiful French Warship !
> 
> Vive LE France et Japon et America !
> 
> Vive Le Fraternite et Liberte !



And the cooperation between our 2 nations will continue to rise,no doubt about it. 






-
"That is a nice toy you have here Froggyboy"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

So when is that Article 9 going out 
Also @Nihonjin1051 is it true that the japanese watch mechanism works without a crystal .


----------



## Aepsilons

Gabriel92 said:


> And the cooperation between our 2 nations will continue to rise,no doubt about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> "That is a nice toy you have here Froggyboy"





Hahahahaha!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

TSK Tactical
JMSDF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Lockheed Martin to upgrade two Japanese Defense Force Atago-class ships

May 27/15:* Lockheed Martin was handed a $69.7 million contract to upgrade two Japanese Defense Force Atago-class Aegis-equipped ships through a Foreign Military Sale. The JDF is reportedly planning on building an additional pair of Atago-class ships, with Lockheed Martin having previously been awarded a contract in support of the class.

Lockheed to Upgrade Japanese AEGIS Destroyer for ABM Use

************************************************************************************************************************

Lockheed Martin Mission Systems and Training, Moorestown, New Jersey, is being awarded a $69,690,095 modification to previously awarded contract (N00024-13-C-5111) for development and test of the Japan Aegis Modernization baseline computer programs and equipment. This modification covers efforts to support the upgrade of Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force Atago Class Ships (DDGs 177 and 178) from Baseline 7 Phase 1R to Advanced Capability Build 12 with Technology Insertion 12 technology and capability. This contract will support foreign military sales (FMS) to Japan (100 percent). Work will be performed in Moorestown, New Jersey (98 percent); Washington, District of Columbia (1 percent); and Tokyo, Japan (1 percent), and is expected to be completed by March 2017. FMS funding in the amount of $69,690,095 will be obligated at time of award and will not expire at the end of the current fiscal year. The Naval Sea Systems Command, Washington, District of Columbia, is the contracting activity.

Defense.gov Contracts for Tuesday, May 26, 2015


----------



## Aepsilons

Congratulations to our new officers ! Photo courtesy of JMSDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Transhumanist

*U.S. to bring Japan under its cyber defense umbrella*

The United States will extend its cyber defense umbrella over Japan, helping its Asian ally cope with the growing threat of online attacks against military bases and infrastructure such as power grids, the two nations said in a joint statement on Saturday.

"We note a growing level of sophistication among malicious cyber actors, including non-state and state-sponsored actors," they said in a statement released by the U.S.-Japan Cyber Defense Policy Working Group, which was established in 2013.

Cybersecurity is a key area where Japan and the United States are deepening their military partnership under a set of new security guidelines released in April, that will also integrate their ballistic missile defense systems and give Tokyo a bigger security role in Asia as China's military power grows. 

Both the United States and Japan are wary of cyber threats, including potential attacks from China or North Korea. While the United States is investing heavily in building a force to counter and retaliate against online attacks, Japan, which hosts the biggest U.S. military contingent in Asia, has been slower to buttress its cyber defenses.

The Japanese military's cyber defense unit has around 90 members, compared to more than 6,000 people at the Pentagon, a Japanese Defense Ministry official said at a briefing on Thursday.

Japan is trying to catch up as it prepares to host the 2020 Olympics in Tokyo and with cyber attacks on the rise. Assaults on government websites are now being detected ever few seconds, according to Japanese cyber defense experts.

In the statement on Saturday, Japan's defense ministry pledged to "contribute to join "efforts for addressing various cyber threats, including those against Japanese critical infrastructure and services utilized by the Japan Self-Defense Forces and U.S. Forces."

U.S. Defense Secretary Ash Carter, who met his Japanese counterpart Gen Nakatani at the Shangri-La Dialogue in Singapore on Saturday, unveiled a more muscular military cyber strategy in April that stressed an ability to retaliate with cyber weapons.

That strengthened deterrence comes in the wake of high-profile attacks against corporations including the hacking of Sony Pictures Entertainment last year, which the U.S. blamed on North Korea.

China's Defense Ministry expressed concern about the new strategy saying it would worsen tension over Internet security. China is frequently accused by the U.S. of being engaged in widespread hacking attacks, charges Beijing denies.

From U.S. to bring Japan under its cyber defense umbrella| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Japanese and American servicemen in military exercise in Australia,


----------



## Aepsilons

JMSDF Band Performance on the 24th of May:


From Recital:


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## AMDR

*UPDATE 1-U.S. approves possible $1.7 bln sale of E-2D early warning planes to Japan*
UPDATE 1-U.S. approves possible $1.7 bln sale of E-2D early warning planes to Japan| Reuters

(Reuters) - The U.S. State Department has approved the possible sale to Japan of four E-2D Advanced Hawkeye Airborne Early Warning and Control aircraft built by Northrop Grumman Corp, a deal valued at around $1.7 billion, the Pentagon announced on Monday.

The deal includes the aircraft, four engines, radars and other equipment, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency said in a notification to lawmakers.

Congress now has 15 days to block the sale, but such action is rare since sales are carefully vetted with lawmakers before they are formally notified.

Japan, which already operates an earlier model of the E-2 aircraft, has been interested in upgrading its fleet for several years. The move comes amid a big push by Japan to beef up its intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance equipment.

The Pentagon said it was vital to the U.S. national interest to help Japan develop and maintain a strong and ready capability for self-defense. It said the sale would improve Japan's ability to defend its homeland and monitor air and naval activity in the Pacific region. (Reporting by Andrea Shalal; Editing by Chris Reese)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

@Nihonjin1051 Amphibious maneuvers between the Japanese Navy and French Navy. 
-
_During transit Shanghai - Sasebo, a Japanese helicopter carrier and a US destroyer joined the French ships, which gave the opportunity to the crews of Dixmude and Aconite to work in cooperation with the two navies partners for two days and two nights.
These exchanges made, the exercise continued with tactical maneuvers Allied prepared long walkway by the four ships . These exercises, which tested the skills of shift supervisors, also provided a good opportunity for the cadets to practice the achievements of their training.

Mission Jeanne d’Arc : des manœuvres amphibies encore jamais réalisées_

A japanese _Landing Craft And Cushion _with the mistral.






A French EDAR (engin de debarquement amphibie rapide ) with the Ohsumi.






.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan details areas of co-operation with US under new outer space working group*

The Japanese Ministry of Defence (MoD) has revealed further details on work that will be conducted under a new collaborative construct known as the Japan-US Space Cooperation Working Group (SCWG).

The group was first announced in late April during the 2+2 talks in New York City attended by Japanese defence minister Gen Nakatani and his US counterpart Ashton Carter and the two countries' foreign ministers. Announcement of the SCWG's establishment was done then in tandem with the a revision to the Guidelines for US-Japan Defense Cooperation; the first since 1997.

SCWG will work on formulating defence policies on the use of outer space, enhancing information sharing between the countries, training of space cadre, and conducting educational exchanges between personnel both countries.

Japan details areas of co-operation with US under new outer space working group - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Japan – 4 E-2D Advanced Hawkeye Airborne Early Warning and Control Aircraft

WASHINGTON, Jun 1, 2015 - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Japan for E-2D Advanced Hawkeye Airborne Early Warning and Control Aircraft and associated equipment, parts and logistical support for an estimated cost of $1.7 billion. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today.

The Government of Japan has requested a possible sale of four (4) E-2D Advanced Hawkeye (AHE) Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) aircraft, ten (10) T56-A-427A engines (8 installed and 2 spares), eight (8) Multifunction Information Distribution System Low Volume Terminals (MIDS-LVT), four (4) APY-9 Radars, modifications, spare and repair parts, support equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, ferry services, aerial refueling support, U.S. Government and contractor logistics, engineering, and technical support services, and other related elements of logistics and program support. The estimated cost is $1.7 billion.

This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States. Japan is one of the major political and economic powers in East Asia and the Western Pacific and a key partner of the United States in ensuring peace and stability in that region. It is vital to the U.S. national interest to assist Japan in developing and maintaining a strong and ready self-defense capability. This proposed sale is consistent with U.S. foreign policy and national security objectives and the 1960 Treaty of Mutual Cooperation and Security.

The proposed sale of E-2D AHE aircraft will improve Japan’s ability to effectively provide homeland defense utilizing an AEW&C capability. Japan will use the E-2D AHE aircraft to provide AEW&C situational awareness of air and naval activity in the Pacific region and to augment its existing E-2C Hawkeye AEW&C fleet. Japan will have no difficulty absorbing these aircraft into its armed forces.

The proposed sale of these aircraft and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.

The principal contractor will be Northrop Grumman Corporation Aerospace Systems in Melbourne, Florida. The acquisition and integration of all systems will be managed by the U.S. Navy’s Naval Air Systems Command (NAVAIR). There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.

Japan – E-2D Advanced Hawkeye Airborne Early Warning and Control Aircraft | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

* Japanese 7th Division parade with 90 tank group assault *
























[URL='http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-w7IQOtxe1go/VXAIsj3fkbI/AAAAAAAAghM/KmjvBFFEICU/s1600/Japanes%2B7th%2BDivision%2Bparade%2Bwith%2B90%2Btank%2Bgroup%2Bassault%2B16.jpg']









[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

*This is Japan's Newest Aircraft for Securing the Ryukyus*
The Japanese Air Self-Defense Forces will soon be flying some of the most modern early warning radar aircraft.






By Franz-Stefan Gady
June 04, 2015
1.2k
39
3
2
*1.3k* Shares
*49* Comments
On June 1, the U.S. Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) announced that the U.S. State Department has approved a possible $ 1.7 billion sale of four tactical airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) aircraft and supporting equipment to Japan. According to the DSCA press release:

_The Government of Japan has requested a possible sale of four (4) E-2D Advanced Hawkeye (AHE) Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) aircraft, ten (10) T56-A-427A engines (8 installed and 2 spares), eight (8) Multifunction Information Distribution System Low Volume Terminals (MIDS-LVT), four (4) APY-9 Radars, modifications, spare and repair parts, support equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, ferry services, aerial refueling support, U.S. Government and contractor logistics, engineering, and technical support services, and other related elements of logistics and program support._

Northrop Grumman’s twin-turboprop E-2D Advanced Hawkeye (AHE) Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) aircraft is equipped with technology that can detect incoming aerial threats early, beyond the capabilities of ships, and is specifically designed to protect surface battle groups.

The plane, carrying a crew of two pilots and three naval flight officers, can also act as a strike command and control center and can be deployed in land and maritime surveillance, search and rescue missions, as well as civil air traffic control.

The Japanese Air Self-Defense Forces already operate 13 E-2C Hawkeyes, an earlier version of the E-2D AHE, in airborne early warning missions. The first five operational U.S. E-2D AHEs are currently assigned to Carrier Air Wing One aboard the aircraft USS _Theodore Roosevelt_ (CVN-71).

The E-2D AHE is described on Northrop Grumman’s website as a “game changer in how the [U.S.] Navy will conduct battle management command and control. By serving as the “digital quarterback” to sweep ahead of strike, manage the mission, and keep our net-centric carrier battle groups out of harms way, the E-2D Advanced Hawkeye is the key to advancing the mission, no matter what it may be.”

The four E-2D AHE are scheduled to enter service by 2019, and will eventually replace the older E-2Cs. This May, the State Department also approved a $3 billion sale of 17 V-22 Osprey military transport aircraft and associated equipment to Japan (see: “Meet Japan’s Newest Aircraft for Defending the Senkaku Islands”).

“The proposed sale of E-2D AHE aircraft will improve Japan’s ability to effectively provide homeland defense utilizing an AEW&C capability. Japan will use the E-2D AHE aircraft to provide AEW&C situational awareness of air and naval activity in the Pacific region and to augment its existing E-2C Hawkeye AEW&C fleet. Japan will have no difficulty absorbing these aircraft into its armed forces,” the DSCA press release notes.

DSCA further stresses that the proposed sale will be in the national security interest of the United States since “Japan is one of the major political and economic powers in East Asia and the Western Pacific and a key partner of the United States in ensuring peace and stability in that region.” The aircraft will likely be based on Okinawa, where they will be able to monitor the Ryukyu islands and the East China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

German and Japanese Naval Commanders Meet --- plans to increase Japanese-German naval cooperation. 

平成２７年４月１５日（水）、ドイツ海軍司令部政策課長 ユルゲン・マンハート准将が自衛艦隊司令部（神奈川県横須賀市）に来訪され、自衛艦隊司令部幕僚長 大塚海将補と懇談されました。
















@Transhumanist @SvenSvensonov @Peter C --- Folks, a great development. Your views?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Transhumanist

Nihonjin1051 said:


> German and Japanese Naval Commanders Meet --- plans to increase Japanese-German naval cooperation.
> 
> 平成２７年４月１５日（水）、ドイツ海軍司令部政策課長 ユルゲン・マンハート准将が自衛艦隊司令部（神奈川県横須賀市）に来訪され、自衛艦隊司令部幕僚長 大塚海将補と懇談されました。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Transhumanist @SvenSvensonov @Peter C --- Folks, a great development. Your views?



What type of cooperation? I guess anything that promotes closer ties between allies is a good thing, but I'd like specifics too. Submarine exercises? Intelligence sharing (given Germany relies on the US too much I doubt this)? Future projects, development, testing and procurement? I'd like to get excited, but I need specifics first.


----------



## Echo_419

Nihonjin1051 said:


> German and Japanese Naval Commanders Meet --- plans to increase Japanese-German naval cooperation.
> 
> 平成２７年４月１５日（水）、ドイツ海軍司令部政策課長 ユルゲン・マンハート准将が自衛艦隊司令部（神奈川県横須賀市）に来訪され、自衛艦隊司令部幕僚長 大塚海将補と懇談されました。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Transhumanist @SvenSvensonov @Peter C --- Folks, a great development. Your views?



Jpanese-German Naval cooperation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Nihonjin1051 said:


> --- Folks, a great development. Your views?



Maybe submarine tech Type 212 submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Transhumanist said:


> What type of cooperation? I guess anything that promotes closer ties between allies is a good thing, but I'd like specifics too. Submarine exercises? Intelligence sharing (given Germany relies on the US too much I doubt this)? Future projects, development, testing and procurement? I'd like to get excited, but I need specifics first.




Rear Admiral Juergen Mannhardt, Head of Plans and Policy Directorate, German Navy visited the JMSDF Command and Staff College(MCSC) on Wednesday, 15 April.

Rear Admiral Juergen Mannhardt came to Japan for Navy to Navy Talks between Germany and Japan and visited the college as one of study trips to JMSDF facilties. The goal of the meeting was to enhance officer-to-officer training and naval education interoperability between the German Kriegsmarine and the Kaijo Jieitai (JMSDF).












Rear Admiral Mannhardt received a briefing about MCSC. Then, he greeted Vice Admiral Kazuki Yamashita, President of MCSC. Rear Admiral Mannhardt was interested in education for JMSDF officers.



Echo_419 said:


> Jpanese-German Naval cooperation




Our historical friend and ally

 



Peter C said:


> Maybe submarine tech Type 212 submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




It could be, perhaps. But my estimate is that the arrival of Admiral Mannhardt, who is the Head of Plans and Policy Directorate of the German Kriegsmarine , signifies a transformational change in military to military relations between Japan and Germany. The fact that he visited the Naval College and met with Vice Admiral Yamashita who participates in JMSDF strategic planning means that both Germany and Japan have signed and agreed on higher naval / military interoperability designs. And this will reflect upon policy changes for both the German and Japanese Navies. 


Interestingly enough this past year we are seeing more and more Japanese-German joint patrols and interdiction duties in the Gulf of Aden as well as even deep in the Mediterranean. With Japan's normalization in military official duties, a conservative postulation on greater Japanese-German military partnership is not out of the picture. In fact, it is the most rational assumption. I estimate that Germany will eventually increase her own military defense output. Policy changes such as these will be used as catalyst for said tactical implementation. 


Anyways,.... 






I am very happy with this development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Rear Admiral Juergen Mannhardt, Head of Plans and Policy Directorate, German Navy visited the JMSDF Command and Staff College(MCSC) on Wednesday, 15 April.
> 
> Rear Admiral Juergen Mannhardt came to Japan for Navy to Navy Talks between Germany and Japan and visited the college as one of study trips to JMSDF facilties. The goal of the meeting was to enhance officer-to-officer training and naval education interoperability between the German Kriegsmarine and the Kaijo Jieitai (JMSDF).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear Admiral Mannhardt received a briefing about MCSC. Then, he greeted Vice Admiral Kazuki Yamashita, President of MCSC. Rear Admiral Mannhardt was interested in education for JMSDF officers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our historical friend and ally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be, perhaps. But my estimate is that the arrival of Admiral Mannhardt, who is the Head of Plans and Policy Directorate of the German Kriegsmarine , signifies a transformational change in military to military relations between Japan and Germany. The fact that he visited the Naval College and met with Vice Admiral Yamashita who participates in JMSDF strategic planning means that both Germany and Japan have signed and agreed on higher naval / military interoperability designs. And this will reflect upon policy changes for both the German and Japanese Navies.
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough this past year we are seeing more and more Japanese-German joint patrols and interdiction duties in the Gulf of Aden as well as even deep in the Mediterranean. With Japan's normalization in military official duties, a conservative postulation on greater Japanese-German military partnership is not out of the picture. In fact, it is the most rational assumption. I estimate that Germany will eventually increase her own military defense output. Policy changes such as these will be used as catalyst for said tactical implementation.
> 
> 
> Anyways,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy with this development.



I hope the Germans start some sort of rearmment program for their navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Echo_419 said:


> I hope the Germans start some sort of rearmment program for their navy




The Kriegsmarine , like the JMSDF, is a silent yet powerful force. The Germans have the capability to rearm and be a game changer in the European region, when Deutschland does reorient their policies.....then you will see the realiZation of their potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Kriegsmarine , like the JMSDF, is a silent yet powerful force. The Germans have the capability to rearm and be a game changer in the European region, when Deutschland does reorient their policies.....then you will see the realiZation of their potential.



This won't happen tomorrow,when you see how much they spend on their defence... (~1.2 of their GDP !)
They announced to increase their budget by 8 billions € over 4 years,but it will be still faaar from 2%.
Yes,if they increase their budget,they could be one of the most powerful army in the world with great capabilities,but German politicians turned this army into a joke and is under equiped,they lack NVGs for exemple,most of their materials aren't operational or when they even use broomsticks in exercise... 



> As an example of the lack of equipment at his disposal, _*Karsdorf mentioned night vision goggles, of which he claimed to only have 20 percent of the required amount.*_
> 
> *“In terms of night vision goggles for drivers, we only have one percent of what we need.”*




Since the end of the cold war,this army has been under-financed,no doubt about it and i hope they'll wake up soon !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Kriegsmarine , like the JMSDF, is a silent yet powerful force. The Germans have the capability to rearm and be a game changer in the European region, when Deutschland does reorient their policies.....then you will see the realiZation of their potential.



Nonsense their budget is ridiculously small & unless it is increased to a minimum of 2% of their GDP things are not going to change


----------



## Aepsilons

Echo_419 said:


> Nonsense their budget is ridiculously small & unless it is increased to a minimum of 2% of their GDP things are not going to change



But so is ours. We spend only .9% of GDP on defense. Still we are able to field an impressive navy , Air Force and Army.

The Germans, like us, prefer to focus on Quality over Quantity.


----------



## Echo_419

Nihonjin1051 said:


> But so is ours. We spend only .9% of GDP on defense. Still we are able to field an impressive navy , Air Force and Army.
> 
> The Germans, like us, prefer to focus on Quality over Quantity.



Which quality Tanks without NVGs or broom sticks being used as guns & don't tell me spending money on Military is unproductive


----------



## Huan

Nihonjin1051 said:


> But so is ours. We spend only .9% of GDP on defense. Still we are able to field an impressive navy , Air Force and Army.
> 
> The Germans, like us, prefer to focus on Quality over Quantity.


But there is a limit to how far quality can take you right? Like if the enemy has 100 ships vs your 1 high quality ship ratio. Can it still survive? You will have to mass produce them eventually.


----------



## mil-avia

*Japanese science fiction book cover showing F-3 fighter, PAK-FA fighter and other weapons :*





*1023 × 1500 pixels

*
Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Plans to Explore Martian Moons With Asteroid-Probing Tech*


*




*

Countries are scrambling to get to Mars in a good ol’ fashioned space race. But focus might be shifting to the red planet’s two moons. According to reports, Japan announced plans yesterday to bring its asteroid-probing technology to the tiny Martian satellites.

JAXA, the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency, says it wants to scope out Phobos and Deimos, Mars’ two moons, as early as 2022. It’ll nab samples that’ll tell us about Martian history and help us prepare for future manned missions to the planet itself. JAXA plans to build upon the tech it used with its history-making Hayabusa probe. In 2010, Hayabusa became the first probe ever to land on asteroids, collect dust samples, and ship ‘em back to Earth.

JAXA’s announcement comes at a time in which Phobos and Deimos are budding celestial celebrities. Last week, Space.com reported NASA’s conceptual plan to build a base on the ten-mile-wide Phobos that could allow for easier, cheaper, less risky human access to Mars. Back in 2011, Russia had its own plans to reach Phobos, but failed.

Hayabusa-like asteroid-combing technology could prove useful in finding out more about the two moons’ origins, as well. They’re small and kinda lumpy, and resemble asteroids more than moons. This leads some scientists to think Phobos and Deimos were pulled into Mars’ orbit from the asteroid belt.

P.S.: “Phobos” means “fear” and “Deimos” means “panic,” which aren’t _great_ omens—but the moons’ role in human space exploration seems to be becoming more key.

Japan Plans to Explore Martian Moons With Asteroid-Probing Tech

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Indus Falcon said:


> Given the rapid pace at which China is developing it's Armed Forces ,especially the Air Force and the Naval Air Arm, I thought it would be pertinent at this juncture to start a thread that specifically caters to the Japanese Air Force and Aerospace Capabilities.



@Nihonjin1051 

It has become sticky Thread now

Congrats ............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> It has become sticky Thread now
> 
> Congrats ............




This would not have been possible without the tireless workings of Sir @Indus Falcon and Madam @Transhumanist . Let's give credit to them , bro! 

MERDEKA !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> This would not have been possible without the tireless workings of Sir @Indus Falcon and Madam @Transhumanist . Let's give credit to them , bro!
> 
> MERDEKA !


Lets not forget @SvenSvensonov his contribution has been invaluable for this thread as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*T-2 jet planes and Mount Fuji :*







Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*FSX Flight Test Team insignia :*





 

Related link(s).


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Is Japan Facing a Shortage of Fighter Aircraft? *
Tokyo needs to step up its modernization efforts, otherwise the JASDF might face an aircraft shortage in the 2020.
By Franz-Stefan Gady
June 09, 2015

Japan’s Air Self Defense Force (JASDF) might face a shortage of fighter jets in the 2020, unless Tokyo accelerates upgrading its fleet of legacy aircraft and expands the scope of current modernization efforts, _Defense News_ reports.

Japan is the largest customer of the F-15 all-weather air superiority fighter outside the United States and had 223 planes built under license by Japanese defense contractor Mitsubishi Heavy Industries. It also fields 94 Mitsubishi F-2, a 4.5th generation multirole fighter based on Lockheed Martin’s F-16, as well as approximately 70 F-4 Phantom II jets.

While Phantom II jets are already being slowly phased out, the retirement of the JASDF’s F-15 and F-2 fleets will begin in the 2020s, although some of the F-15s could potentially remain in service until the 2030s.

However, despite the JASF investing in extensive fighter upgrades – “including modifying eight units of its F-15 fleet and improving air-to-air combat capabilities of its F-2”, according to _Defense News_ – the JASDF might be confronted by a shortage of fighter jets in a few years.

“[T]he JASDF could face a severe force structure crunch in the next decade,” states Richard Aboulafia, vice president, analysis, at the Teal Group, citing the slow pace and the small numbers of planes currently being upgraded.

Aboulafia, however, does praise the JASDF’s decision to procure 42 F-35 Lightning II Joint Strike Fighters back in December 2011, the first of which the JASDF is scheduled to receive at the end of 2016:

_It’s tough to compare the F-35 with other planes. The traditional performance metrics of speed and time-to-climb, maneuverability, range, and payload don’t look particularly great. It does offer stealth and much greater sensor capabilities, and sensor fusion. In effect, going with the F-35 means an air service is comfortable with a stealthy, very well connected combat hub, rather than a traditional hot rod bristling with weaponry. But given their sensor and situational awareness attributes, even having a few score of them will provide a meaningful enhancement of the JASDF’s capabilities._

The F-35 Joint Strike Fighter procurement is an interim solution until Tokyo can field its own indigenous fifth generation fighter. The Japanese Ministry of Defense Technical Research and Development Institute (TRDI) is currently working on developing an indigenous stealth fighter aircraft, the Mitsubishi ATD-X Shinshin. However, the plane is not supposed to enter service until the late 2020s and Aboulafia does not believe that 42 planes will suffice for the JASDF’s needs and the slow modernization pace and lack of alternatives “almost guarantees further F-35 procurement,” he notes.

Yet _Defense News _quotes an unnamed Japan-based defense analyst who emphasizes that replacing the F-15 will remain a problem – despite the acquisitions of F-35 Join Strike Fighters – and that the aircraft might have to remain in service for longer than planned:

_The F-2 is a terrible aircraft, just ask the JASDF. It needs to be mothballed and the money being spent on it moved over to F-15. But there is no replacement for F-15. The F-22 would have been that replacement [and would have meant Japan would not have bought the F-35]. Japan’s F-15s have decades of fatigue life left on them. They just have to spend money on the internal organs. The USAF is going to fly their Eagles in an air superiority role until 2040. Japan has the opportunity to work directly with the USAF to reduce costs and develop the technologies both countries need._

Is Japan Facing a Shortage of Fighter Aircraft? | The Diplomat


----------



## Indus Falcon

Japanese F35 Mockup





F15J








YS-11B





Retired JASDF F104









*F-104J "683" (76-8683) 205 squadron JASDF at Komatsu AB ready for a "dart-tow" mission 1979*

construction number 683B-3183, model 683-07-14, JASDF serial number 76-8683, built by Mitsubishi


----------



## mil-avia

Former JASDF F-104J Starfighter Restored in Japan


----------



## mil-avia

*XF5-1 engine and cutaway views of ATD-X aircraft :*




 

Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*Types of JASDF aircraft (not to scale) :*





 

Related link(s).


----------



## Aepsilons

*Lockheed to Support Atago-Class Ship Upgrades Through 2017*


The U.S. Naval Sea Systems Command has obligated $69.7 million in funds for *Lockheed Martin* (NYSE: LMT) to continue to support ongoing _Aegis_ software and equipment updates to Japan’s _Atago_-class guided missile destroyers.

The Defense Department said Tuesday work will occur in Washington, D.C., New Jersey and Japan through May 2017.

Lockheed to Support Atago-Class Ship Upgrades Through 2017

*GE to Provide IHI with LM2500 Gas Turbines for Japan’s New 26DD Destroyer*



EVENDALE, Ohio — GE Marine will provide IHI, Tokyo, with two LM2500 aeroderivative marine gas turbines for the Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force’s (JMSDF) new 26DD destroyer, the company announced in a June 1 release.

“GE gas turbines already are part of numerous JMSDF ship classes, most recently the 22DDH, which is already commissioned, and the 24DDH, which is now under construction,” said Brien Bolsinger, vice president for Marine Operations, GE Marine. “As with previous contracts, IHI will handle in-country design, manufacture and testing of the LM2500 propulsion modules for the 26DD program. We are delighted to continue our long-standing partnership with the JMSDF and IHI.”

The LM2500 remains GE’s most popular gas turbine, used by 32 navies to power more than 400 ships worldwide. The current global LM2500 fleet totals more than 2,500 engines operating in diverse marine and industrial applications. Including the 26DD program, the JMSDF uses LM2500 and LM500 gas turbines for its Kongou-, Murasame-, Atago-, Hyuga- and Izumo-class ships. To date, IHI has packaged, tested and delivered over 70 LM2500 and more than 30 LM500 marine gas turbines.

The GE LM2500 gas turbines for the 26DD destroyer will be equipped with integrated electronic controls, and will be arranged in a combined gas turbine-electric and gas turbine configuration. IHI will deliver the LM2500 propulsion modules to MHI's Nagasaki Shipyard & Machinery Works in 2017.


SEAPOWER Magazine Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*F-4EJ warplanes and Mount Fuji :*





*1280 × 851 pixels*


Related link(s).


----------



## mike2000 is back

@Nihonjin1051 what were your military officials thinking? 

Australian senator slams Japan over submarine capability comments. 

By Matt Siegel
SYDNEY, JUNE 4 | Wed Jun 3, 2015 9:12pm EDT
Email
Facebook
Twitter
By Matt Siegel

SYDNEY, June 4 (Reuters) - An influential Australian senator on Thursday hit out at Japanese defence officials over comments that Australia was incapable of building a version of a high-tech Japanese-designed submarine at home.

Germany's ThyssenKrupp and France's state-controlled naval contractor DCNS separately are competing with a Japanese government-led bid for Australia's A$50 billion ($38.84 billion) next generation submarine project.

Japan, which had been the front-runner in the planned sale of about 12 vessels to replace Australia's ageing Collins class submarines, is under pressure to build at least some of the boats in South Australia.

But on Wednesday, the former commander of the Japanese submarine fleet, Masao Kobayashi, cast doubt on Australia's ability to build them.

"They don't have enough skilled workers to fashion the high-tension steel; it's even hard to do in Japan," he told the Australian Broadcasting Corporation (ABC).

Another Japanese submarine captain, Toshihide Yamauchi, raised concern to the ABC about Australia's ability to safeguard sensitive Japanese intellectual property.

"We're worried about leaks to China once our technology is in Australia," he said.

Independent South Australian Senator Nick Xenophon hit back over the comments, calling them a "disgrace".

"It's widely known that both the German and French teams are ready, willing and able to build state-of-the-art, ultra-reliable submarines on Australian soil," Xenophon said.

"The Japanese appear to be trying to find excuses to have $50 billion worth of Australian taxpayers' money spent largely entirely in Japan."

A deal to supply a variant of Japan's 4,000 tonne Soryu-class submarine would give Japan its first major overseas deals after Abe eased curbs on arms exports last year that had isolated defence contractors for seven decades.

Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott is eager to deepen security ties with Japan, reflecting a U.S. desire for its two allies to take a bigger security role in Asia as China's military might grows.

Eager for that deeper cooperation, the United States is backing the Japanese-built submarine packed with American surveillance, radar and weapons equipment, sources familiar with Washington's thinking have told Reuters.

But Abbott is facing intense domestic political pressure to secure the thousands of manufacturing jobs that the build would bring, and Japan had previously seemed willing to compromise over where the submarines would be built.

Xenophon said the comments showed that Japan was not ready to take part in the biggest defence procurement project in Australian history.

"The Japanese have not exported submarines before and these comments show that they are simply out of their depth," he said. ($1 = 1.2875 Australian dollars) (Editing by Robert Birsel). 

Australian senator slams Japan over submarine capability comments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Kriegsmarine , like the JMSDF, is a silent yet powerful force. The Germans have the capability to rearm and be a game changer in the European region, when Deutschland does reorient their policies.....then you will see the realiZation of their potential.



I disagree,I bet you will "Nazi" that coming  punpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Mr.Meap said:


> I disagree,I bet you will "Nazi" that coming  punpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpun




*drum roll*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *drum roll*



I needed to ask you something, does Japan have any FAC like our Azmat class?. If so, could you direct me to the info?.
Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mil-avia

*F-3 stealth fighter front view infographic :*





 

Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Nihonjin1051 said:


>




What about the FACs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Mr.Meap said:


> What about the FACs?



@Mr.Meap

Great question ! And to answer your question: Yes, Japan has a current FAC model known as the Hayabusa Class, which can go up to 46 knots.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMDR

*MOA allows historic PH-Japan maritime exercises*
MOA allows historic PH-Japan maritime exercises

_21 officers from the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force and 15 from the Philippine Navy hold a joint search and rescue operation off Palawan_

_



_
_HISTORIC FLIGHT. Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force and Philippine Navy conduct first flight together over the South China Sea_

PALAWAN, Philippines – Pending a new Visiting Forces Agreement (VFA), the Philippines and Japan are using a newly signed executive agreement to provide legal cover for the historic joint training exercises of its navies in the West Philippine Sea (South China Sea).

A small group of 21 officers fom the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) and 15 officers from the Philippine Navy (PN) simulated on Tuesday, June 23, a joint search and rescue operation off the coast of Palawan, the Philippine island closest to the disputed area.

It marked the first time for the former World War II enemies to fly together.

Responding to questions, Philippine Navy spokesperson Colonel Edgar Arevalo cited theMemorandum on Defense Cooperation and Exchanges (MDCE), an executive agreement signed only in January by Japan's Minister of Defense and the Philippines' Secretary of Defense.

"Paragraph 1 [of the agreement] provides for a framework of cooperation and exchanges between the participants in the field of defense on the basis of reciprocity and mutual benefit," Arevalo told Rappler when asked for the legal basis of the training exercise.

3rd PH VFA 

During his state visit to Japan in early June, Philippine President Benigno Aquino III announced that the two countries have agreed to start talks on a VFA that will allow Japan's access to Philippine military bases at a time when both countries are fighting China's aggression in the South China Sea.

Japan has territorial disputes with China over Senkaku Islands in the East China Sea, while the Philippines is protesting China's virtual occupation of shoals and construction of artificial islands in the West Philippine Sea.

The Philippines already has two VFAs, with the United States and Australia, that allow regular bilateral and multilateral training exercises.

Aquino had said that the VFA with Japan will go through the Philippine Senate, which the Philippine Constitution vests with the exclusive power to forge treaties.

He took a different track from the Enhanced Defense Cooperation Agreement (EDCA) with the US, which Malacañang insists is only an executive agreement that doesn't require Senate ratification. (READ: A year later, SC still sitting on EDCA)

EDCA seeks to increase US military presence in the Philippines by allowing it to construct facilities and preposition assets inside Philippine military bases, which critics call "de-facto basing." It is pending before the Supreme Court.

'Customary events'

Arevalo argued that the training exercises with Japanese troops – two activities so far – are "customary navy-to-navy events we accord to visiting navies." (READ: Philippines, Japan hold historic naval drills in flashpoint waters)

"With respect to the JMSDF, it is not in the training in the magnitude and duration as that of the USA pursuant with the VFA," he said.

The Filipino navy officers joined a flight of the Japanese P3-C Orion, a spy plane, just outside the country's 12-nautical mile territorial waters, while a Philippine Navy Islander served as the link between the Japanese forces onboard and officers at the Philippine Navy headquarters.

"This is an opportune time for us to learn so that in the event that other countries may need our help, the standards are all there and we can communicate, we can fly, we can learn, we can work with other nations without any challenges at all," said Colonel Jonas Lumawag, Philippine Naval Air Group commander who led the Philippine team in the exercise.






JMSDF Commander Hiromi Hamano said they also got to familiarize themselves with the airport in Puerto Princesa, which happens to be one of the sites offered to the US under the EDCA.

The P3-C Orion is a US-made anti-submarine, anti-surface warfare, surveillance, and reconnaissance aircraft capable of conducting up to 10-hour long range patrols. The Philippine Navy is only capable of up to 5-hour patrols. – Rappler.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Mr.Meap said:


> I disagree,I bet you will "Nazi" that coming  punpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpunpun




The legacy of the friendship and cooperation of both the Imperial Japanese Navy and the German Kriegsmarine ;

1940:










2015:












AMDR said:


> *MOA allows historic PH-Japan maritime exercises*
> MOA allows historic PH-Japan maritime exercises
> 
> _21 officers from the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force and 15 from the Philippine Navy hold a joint search and rescue operation off Palawan_
> 
> _
> View attachment 232371
> _
> _HISTORIC FLIGHT. Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force and Philippine Navy conduct first flight together over the South China Sea_
> 
> PALAWAN, Philippines – Pending a new Visiting Forces Agreement (VFA), the Philippines and Japan are using a newly signed executive agreement to provide legal cover for the historic joint training exercises of its navies in the West Philippine Sea (South China Sea).
> 
> A small group of 21 officers fom the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) and 15 officers from the Philippine Navy (PN) simulated on Tuesday, June 23, a joint search and rescue operation off the coast of Palawan, the Philippine island closest to the disputed area.
> 
> It marked the first time for the former World War II enemies to fly together.
> 
> Responding to questions, Philippine Navy spokesperson Colonel Edgar Arevalo cited theMemorandum on Defense Cooperation and Exchanges (MDCE), an executive agreement signed only in January by Japan's Minister of Defense and the Philippines' Secretary of Defense.
> 
> "Paragraph 1 [of the agreement] provides for a framework of cooperation and exchanges between the participants in the field of defense on the basis of reciprocity and mutual benefit," Arevalo told Rappler when asked for the legal basis of the training exercise.
> 
> 3rd PH VFA
> 
> During his state visit to Japan in early June, Philippine President Benigno Aquino III announced that the two countries have agreed to start talks on a VFA that will allow Japan's access to Philippine military bases at a time when both countries are fighting China's aggression in the South China Sea.
> 
> Japan has territorial disputes with China over Senkaku Islands in the East China Sea, while the Philippines is protesting China's virtual occupation of shoals and construction of artificial islands in the West Philippine Sea.
> 
> The Philippines already has two VFAs, with the United States and Australia, that allow regular bilateral and multilateral training exercises.
> 
> Aquino had said that the VFA with Japan will go through the Philippine Senate, which the Philippine Constitution vests with the exclusive power to forge treaties.
> 
> He took a different track from the Enhanced Defense Cooperation Agreement (EDCA) with the US, which Malacañang insists is only an executive agreement that doesn't require Senate ratification. (READ: A year later, SC still sitting on EDCA)
> 
> EDCA seeks to increase US military presence in the Philippines by allowing it to construct facilities and preposition assets inside Philippine military bases, which critics call "de-facto basing." It is pending before the Supreme Court.
> 
> 'Customary events'
> 
> Arevalo argued that the training exercises with Japanese troops – two activities so far – are "customary navy-to-navy events we accord to visiting navies." (READ: Philippines, Japan hold historic naval drills in flashpoint waters)
> 
> "With respect to the JMSDF, it is not in the training in the magnitude and duration as that of the USA pursuant with the VFA," he said.
> 
> The Filipino navy officers joined a flight of the Japanese P3-C Orion, a spy plane, just outside the country's 12-nautical mile territorial waters, while a Philippine Navy Islander served as the link between the Japanese forces onboard and officers at the Philippine Navy headquarters.
> 
> "This is an opportune time for us to learn so that in the event that other countries may need our help, the standards are all there and we can communicate, we can fly, we can learn, we can work with other nations without any challenges at all," said Colonel Jonas Lumawag, Philippine Naval Air Group commander who led the Philippine team in the exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JMSDF Commander Hiromi Hamano said they also got to familiarize themselves with the airport in Puerto Princesa, which happens to be one of the sites offered to the US under the EDCA.
> 
> The P3-C Orion is a US-made anti-submarine, anti-surface warfare, surveillance, and reconnaissance aircraft capable of conducting up to 10-hour long range patrols. The Philippine Navy is only capable of up to 5-hour patrols. – Rappler.com




Excellent !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*F-3 side view infographic :*





 

Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faizan Qadeer

Very Hard working nation after 1945 attacked who think they will stand here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*T-400 jet plane :*





 

Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Self Defense Force UN Contingent ---- being mobilized *


----------



## mil-avia

*JASDF 1st Air Wing insignia :*





 

Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*DVD publication about JASDF (two images) :*





*760 × 1081 pixels*
|
|





|
|
Related link(s).


----------



## Aepsilons

JMSDF 1st Escort Fleet's Minewarfare Exercise near Chichijima....


----------



## monitor

* Japanese futuristic digitized soldier rifle *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Another DVD publication about JASDF (two images) :*





*762 × 1082 pixels*








Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kohai

great thread


----------



## Indus Falcon

Kawasaki P-1 Sub Hunter

Kawasaki built the P-1 to replace the P-3 in the Japanese fleet. Lockheed Martin built the P-3, which is being replaced by the U.S. Navy by Boeing’s P-8.

The four-jet P-1 has a maximum range around 4,300 nautical miles and has four hard points that allows it to carry missiles, torpedoes, mines and depth charges.

The Kawasaki P-1 Japanese maritime patrol aircraft. The Sensors on the P-1, such as Toshiba HPS-106 active electronically scanned array using four antennas for 360 degree coverage (AESA), magnetic anomaly detector (MAD), and Infrared/Light detection systems, will be used to detect submarines and small vessels. The P-1 has a bomb bay for anti-submarine weapons, as well as eight external pylons to carry ASMs or bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yoshi.oda

Please post more on mission of the branches, specify directives and mandate.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Misson of JMSDF*
> 
> Japan is an island country surrounded on all sides by the sea. That means any threats to our country will always approach us via the sea. In addition, Japan lacks natural resources, so it must rely on countries overseas for most of the materials that we require in our daily lives. We use a maritime transport network stretching around the globe to obtain more than 90% of these materials. In recognition of new security environment, the Defense Program Guidelines defines the role of the defense forces as “effective response to the new threats and diverse situations,” “Proactive efforts to improve the international security environment,” and “preparation for full-scale invasion,” which is the primary role of defense forces, and Japan will efficiently maintain the necessary Maritime Self-Defense Forces posture to effectively carry out missions in each the areas.
> 
> *Exacerbated and tangible International Security Environment*
> 
> security issues beyond a geographically-limited area continue to be crucial because the risk is growing that a disorder or a security problem in a single country spreads worldwide. With regard to such global security issues, while the international community is undertaking initiatives to deal with cyber attacks, proliferation of weapons of mass destruction and their means of delivery, international terrorism, and the increasing vulnerability of governance systems, some problems are being exacerbated and new problems are also becoming tangible.
> 
> Under such a security environment, it has become extremely diffi cult for one country to deal with issues which the international community is confronting, and ensuring regional and global peace, stability and prosperity through the establishment of a more stable international security environment benefi ts each country. It is increasingly important for countries with common interests in the resolution of issues to work together.
> 
> *Security Environment in the Asia-Pacific Region*
> 
> In the Asia-Pacific region, alongside the various changes that have taken place in tandem with the increase in power of China, India, and Russia, countries in the region have made efforts to enhance and strengthen intra-regional coordination and collaboration with a particular focus on non-traditional security sectors such as humanitarian aid and disaster relief, and counterpiracy measures. On the other hand, this region abounds in political, economic, ethnic, and religious diversity, confl icts between countries/regions remain even after the end of the Cold War, and their views on security and threats are different. Accordingly, major changes in the security environment have yet to emerge even after the end of the Cold War, unlike in Europe, and long-standing issues of territorial rights and reunification continue to plague the region.
> 
> *Outline of The Japan-U.S. Security Arrangements*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the Japan–U.S. Security Treaty, the Japan-U.S. Security Arrangements constitute one of the pillars of Japan’s national defense. The Japan–U.S. Alliance, having the Japan-U.S. Security Arrangements as its core, is indispensable to maintain not only the peace and security of Japan, but also that of the entire Asia-Pacifi c region. In addition, the close cooperative relationship between Japan and the United States based on the alliance is proving to be extremely significant for effectively dealing with global security issues. Furthermore, the Japan–U.S. Alliance is playing an increasingly important role in promoting the shared fundamental values in the international community such as democracy, the rule of law, respect for human rights, and a capitalist economy.
> 
> The military presence of the U.S. forces in Japan not only contributes to the defense of Japan, but also functions as deterrence against and response to contingencies in the Asia-Pacific region, and serves as a core element of the Japan-U.S. Security Arrangements. On the other hand, since the stationing of U.S. forces in Japan impacts upon the living environment of local residents, efforts that correspond to the actual situation of each region must be made to reduce the burden on regions such as Okinawa.
> 
> *Japan-U.S. Bilateral Training and Exercises*
> 
> 
> The SDF and the U.S. forces have been conducting various bilateral training and exercises in peacetime to strengthen Japan- U.S. joint response capabilities while improving interoperability and facilitating mutual understanding in regard to tactical aspects, etc. and closer communication. Since FY1985, mostly on an annual basis, command post exercise and fi eld training exercise have alternated as the Japan–U.S. Bilateral Joint Training Exercise; the fi eld training exercise held in November 2012 was the 11th of its kind. In addition, the GSDF, MSDF and ASDF are expanding the scope of joint exercises, by such means as dispatching units not only to areas within Japan, but also to the U.S., such as participation in exercises including the Japan–U.S. Bilateral Regional Army command post exercises, special anti-submarine exercises, and Japan–U.S. Bilateral Fighter combat training. Thus, continuous efforts are being made to improve interoperability and bilateral response capabilities at the military service and unit levels. As part of the efforts, Stryker Battalion, with its high maneuvering and deployment capabilities and equipped with wheeled armored personnel carrier Stryker, participated for the fi rst time in fi eld training jointly held with the U.S. army and GSDF in Japan from October to November 2012. GSDF troops participating in the exercise trained in coordination procedures with the battalion. Such joint training and exercises in peacetime not only greatly contribute to maintaining and enhancing the Japan-U.S. joint response capabilities by deepening mutual understanding of capabilities and tactics, but also are effective for improving tactical skills on each side. In particular, the knowledge and techniques that the Japanese side can learn from U.S. forces, which have vast experience in actual fi ghting, are invaluable and greatly contribute to improving the JSDF’s capabilities. In addition, holding bilateral exercises at effective times, places, and scales demonstrates the unifi ed commitment and capabilities of Japan and the United States, which has a deterrent effect. In light of these perspectives, the MOD and the SDF are continuing their efforts to enrich the contents of bilateral training and exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

yoshi.oda said:


> Please post more on mission of the branches, specify directives and mandate.



OMG!!!!
Another Japanese member, welcome 
Finally @Nihonjin1051 you have another friend on board.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yoshi.oda

This thread is popular in Japanese forum. I watch thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

For those who are interested in the official publications by the Japanese Ministry of Defense, please visit:


Japan Ministry of Defense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*JAXA unveils H3 rocket spec outline*

*



*

The first-stage engine of the planned flagship H3 rocket will be a larger version of the second-stage engines used in the H2B and H2A rockets, the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency said in the rocket’s outline, released Wednesday.
JAXA aims to launch the new Japanese rocket in fiscal 2020. Its first-stage engine system will be simplified compared to the current one, as an effort to reduce launch costs and improve safety.

According to the agency, the total cost for H3 development will be about ¥190 billion. Regarding the new rocket, it aims to lower the cost for one launch to about ¥5 billion, about half of that for the H2A. JAXA also wants to halve the number of work days to it takes to prepare for each launch so that there can be six per year.

JAXA unveils H3 rocket spec outline - The Japan News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Likely To Bolster Naval Missile Defense*


TOKYO — Japan's likely adoption of the advanced Naval Integrated Fire Control-Counter Air (NIFC-CA) system will greatly improve its combat capabilities and ability to operate with US forces.

The possibility of acquiring NIFC-CA seemed certain following a statement to that effect by Defense Minister Gen Nakatani during a debate in Japan's Diet. Nakatani revealed during a question-and-answer session June 29 in the House of Representatives that Japan was now "studying" adopting NIFC-CA to counter China's CJ-10 Long Sword cruise missile, which has become a major concern to Japan, particularly when launched from the Xian H-6 version of the Soviet Tupolev Tu-16 bomber.

"For the sake of protecting people's lives and property … we must consider the adoption of the latest US technology, such as NIFC-CA," Nakatani said.

The revelation followed a comment made June 26 by Prime Minister Shinzo Abe during a Diet question-and-answer session that Japan must network its small but growing fleet of Aegis missile cruisers with each other and the US Navy.

NIFC-CA is based on the US Navy's cooperative engagement capability (CEC) network, which utilizes datalinks to transmit targeting information between the E-2D Hawkeye airborne warning and control aircraft and Navy Aegis-equipped ships carrying SM-6 missiles. This enables Aegis ships to conduct air defense at the same time as strategic ballistic missile defense (BMD) missions.

Such a capability would be used by the two new Atago-class Aegis cruisers on order, which will automatically come with the latest baseline 9 specification enabling NIFC-CA. The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) currently has six Aegis ships.

"NIFC-CA and CEC are absolutely necessary 'killer apps' for the Japanese Self-Defense Force to enhance its ability to operate in a high-threat scenario involving China, and to do so in more effective concert with US forces, especially the US Navy," said Matthew Caris, an associate at Avascent Group, a Washington-based defense and aerospace consulting group.

Caris said baseline 9 was especially important because Japan does not have enough vessels to assign individual ships to a BMD mission. In wartime, the JMSDF may be stretched if key fleet units are held back for the BMD mission to protect the home islands.

The value of NIFC-CA becomes more evident when placed in the context of the US Asian pivot, specifically the forward deployment of the recently upgraded NIFC-CA capable USS Chancellorsville (CG-62), billed by Capt. Curt Renshaw, in a June 18 news conference at the Yokosuka Naval Base, as the most powerful cruiser in the world.

Renshaw said the Chancellorsville in general and NIFC-CA in particular represented a "tremendous improvement" that was capable of dealing with "modern challenges," a veiled reference to China's cruise missile threat. The USS Ronald Reagan, the US Navy's newest aircraft carrier, will arrive at Yokosuka later this year.

Corey Wallace, a security policy analyst at the Graduate School of East Asian Studies at Freie Universität, Berlin, said it would make no sense for Japan to purchase two new Aegis-equipped destroyers with upgraded CEC capabilities, the F-35A and the E-2D Advanced Hawkeye and not make use of NIFC-CA's integration capabilities.

"Even just for Japan's own defense it would be a significant development for Japan to buy into the system, and obviously it would greatly enhance the operation and regional power projection of the alliance," Wallace said.

The announcement is not surprising given the tone and language of the US-Japan Joint Statement of the Security Consultative Committee, issued by both governments April 17, which identifies the strategic importance of Japan deploying the most modern and advanced US capabilities, said Guy Stitt, president of AMI International Naval Analysts & Advisors.

Nakatani's announcement also follows some key decisions and contracts, including the awarding of a contract in May to Lockheed Martin to upgrade two Atago-class cruisers from their current baseline 7 to baseline 9, which indicates that the NIFC-CA upgrade, while still not officially announced, is a done deal.

"Additionally, with Japan's commitment to … the F-35A, and the very recent contract to Northrop Grumman for E-2D Advanced Hawkeye ISR aircraft, these system solutions align perfectly for NIFC-CA. This is a significant contribution to the US Pacific pivot," Stitt said.

However, adoption of NIFC-CA raises important questions about collective self-defense (CSD) issues because of the level of automation involved in the defensive network, said Nobuyuki Nose, a defense analyst at Fuji TV and a leading Japanese BMD expert.

The Japanese Diet is locked in contentious discussions about what sort of restrictions to apply to CSD. CSD itself has, at best, lukewarm support from the general public. And in a major embarrassment to Abe's attempts to push through legislation to enable CSD, a Lower House Commission on the Constitution headed by three highly respected senior legal experts stated that the CSD provisions as promoted by the Abe administration are unconstitutional.

Furthermore, under paragraph 2 of Japan's US-written 1947 "peace" constitution, going to war to help a friendly nation was a violation of Article 9, which outlaws war as a means to settle international disputes involving the state.

"According to this definition of the constitution, it is impossible for the MSDF [Maritime Self Defense Force] to defend US ships before Japan itself is attacked. Yet NIFC-CA's automatic targeting system might require the MSDF to fire. It's a very hard question as to how Japan is going to handle this," Nose said.

"The collective defense implications are tremendous," Caris said.

"Once Japanese forces are integrated into US battle networks, they become critical 'nodes' of any operational plan. US commanders may start to count on having certain numbers of Japanese assets available for the BMD mission or to serve as part of a US Navy task force. In any sort of US/China confrontation, those expectations and US pressure could limit Japanese freedom of action," he said.


Japan Likely To Bolster Naval Missile Defense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Japan's Totally Original Maritime Patrol Jet Is Hunting For Buyers *






In terms of looks, if a DC-8 and a P-3 ever drank too much high octane fuel and had a steamy one-night stand, the Kawasaki P-1 would be born nine months later. Japan’s home-made and high-tech multi-mission maritime patrol aircraft is a purpose-built weapon system with a lot going for it, and Japan hopes potential foreign customers agree.






Japan began working on the P-1 as a replacement for their aging P-3 Orions after the Lockheed P-7 was cancelled in the 1990s and after no other available type seemed to meet their needs. This occurred in a very similar manner as how the U.S. Navy developed the Boeing P-8 Poseidon. The big difference between the P-8 and the P-1 being that the P-8 was adapted from the most prolific airliner of all time, the 737, while the P-1 was a clean-sheet design that is specifically configured for the long-range multi-role maritime patrol mission set. Most notably, the P-1 is slightly smaller than the P-8 yet it features four turbofan engines instead of two.






Many have besmirched the P-8 for only having two jet engines. Its challenging mission set, that often sees the aircraft flying to very remote areas and at lower altitudes where birds often share the airspace, does question the logic of procuring a twin-engine aircraft in such a role. Boeing and the Navy have posited that the P-8 can operate at higher altitudes with its improved sensors and that engine technology has come a long way in recent decades. How higher operating altitudes and two engines instead of four will affect the P-8’s effectiveness and safety remains unclear, although the jet has seemed to have gotten good reviews after several high-profile public events that it was involved in. Those being the search for MH370 and monitoring China’s island building in the South China Sea. Still, these tasks are a far cry from hunting elusive enemy submarines in all weather conditions.






The stubby Kawasaki P-1 also features a Magnetic Anomaly Detector (MAD) boom on its tail, a feature that was dropped from the U.S. Navy’s P-8 equipment list due to cost and integration issues. The MAD is used to detect submerged submarines and many in the P-3 community were very concerned that it was omitted from the Poseidon’s final configuration, especially consider the exploding threat that submarines, especially long-diving and relatively cheap Air Independent Propulsion equipped diesel submarines, pose to American interests around the globe.

Other differences between the P-8 and the P-1 are the latter’s massive cockpit windows, which allows the pilots to become a little more engaged with surface searches. The P-1 has a bit smaller cabin than its American peer, a reality that may limit future upgrades and added capabilities, something the P-8 is already experiencing. Also, although a fresh design has clear advantages, the P-8 is a next generation 737 at heat, which means parts and support are not an issue.

The P-1 first flew in 2007 (as the XP-1) and entered limited service in 2013. It was originally designed together with another of Japan’s indigenous aircraft designs, the XC-2 (now known as the C-2) that was meant to replace Japan’s C-130s and C-1s. Although both aircraft became very different designs in the end, the C-2 and the P-1 have similar components and subsystems, which saved billions of dollars in their development.






The P-1 is really a cutting-edge design. By taking a “clean-sheet” approach, Kawasaki was able to incorporate some unique systems in the jet that help with its primary mission. The main one being a “fly-by-light” control system. This is similar to fly-by-wire but instead of traditional wiring and communications interfaces between the controls, flight control computer and control surface actuators, a fiber-optic system is used. Not only does this system help with reliability and upgrades down the road, but it also causes less electromagnetic interference with the aircraft’s sensitive mission hardware.

The P-1 has roughly similar sensor suite to that of the P-8, although the effectiveness of either one when compared to each-other remains unknown. Some of the sensors and mission equipment installed on the P-1 include a Toshiba HPS-106 Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar system which has four antennas, giving it constant 360 degree coverage. It packs a self protection suite including missile launch detectors and the aircraft also has an infrared and electro-optical turret for examining and tracking surface targets. A MAD (like the P-3 has it replaces), a LIDAR system and 30 sonobuoys ports that can be pre-loaded with room for another 60 sonobuoys stored in racks in the cabin, are all there for chasing subs. These systems are tied to a user interface in the cabin that uses intuitive control and artificial intelligence to predict a submarines movements, giving operators the best probable options for continuing to track one using the aircraft’s various systems as a single integrated force.

Other systems include a high-end communications system which includes various data-links as well as satellite communications and data exchange capability. Japan’s latest electronic surveillance measures suite for sniffing out enemy radars and electromagnetic emissions is also added. All together, these capabilities give the P-1 a secondary communications relay and information, surveillance and reconnaissance capability in a similar fashion as the American P-8.






As far as combat punch goes, the P-1 definitely has it. By not adapting an off-the-shelf design, Japan was able to create a jet optimized to carry external and internal stores, as opposed to retrofitting such a military-only capability. In total, the P-1 has 16 hardpoints, two on each wing, two on each wing root and eight in its weapons bays. As far as the weapons “menu” that the P-1 can use, it is similar to the P-8. These include AGM-84 Harpoon anti-ship missiles, AGM-65 Maverick air-to-surface missiles, Japan’s indigenously produced ASM-1C anti-ship missile, as well as various bombs, mines, torpedoes and depth charges. Like the P-8, one day the P-1 could integrate laser guided and GPS guided bombs into its quiver. Such a capability would give Japan a more persistent over-land close air support capability than their fighter jet force can provide. In this way the P-1 would work as a communications and surveillance node, as well as an arsenal ship/bomber.






Today, a couple dozen P-1s have been ordered by or delivered to Japan and after teething problems, the aircraft is rumored to perform fantastically well at its job. Still, Japan’s demand for the aircraft is limited to replacing their own P-3 fleet and seeing that the aircraft is a now an integrated weapon system that has its major bugs worked out, Japan wants to see if it can get some of the billions of dollars invested into the program back in the form of international sales. This is precisely why two P-1s will appear at the Royal International Air Tattoo (RIAT) this year, with one aircraft being shown as a static display and the other flying a routine during the air show and arms expo.

The UK’s Royal Navy in particular is in great need of a maritime multi-role aircraft. Since theNimrod MRA4 debacle of the last decade, the Ministry of Defence has no maritime patrol and sea control fixed-wing platform, which is pretty absurd for an island country. This is especially true seeing as Russia has drastically increased its submarine patrols all around the British Isles and even has sailed its ships into the English Channel.






Current candidates to fulfill this huge capability gap include America’s P-8 Poseidon, its smaller cousin the Challenger business jet-based Boeing Maritime Surveillance Aircraft, a multi-role maritime patrol version of the C-130J known as the Sea Hercules and an Airbus C-295 configured for the maritime patrol role. Although other defense contractors will offer even more options, as of now this would put the P-1 somewhere between the P-8 and the Sea Hercules when it comes to cost and capability.

Currently, the P-1 is said to run about $140 million per copy fully outfitted (the P-8 is about $250M), but this figure could drop as efficiencies are found in producing higher numbers of aircraft at a time and as the aircraft matures. Additionally, Japan can be quite aggressive with its exports, and could even take a loss to realize a larger and more efficient total fleet size of P-1s and to get their first international customer for the type.

The UK is not the only customer out there that really needs to get into the maritime patrol game in a larger way than they currently are. Countries around the globe are finding huge capability gaps in this space. Asia especially, with its growing territorial tensions should see the multi-role maritime aircraft marketplace explode in the coming decade.

When you look at the P-1 and the P-8 closely you realize that the U.S. and their close ally Japan basically built similar aircraft for almost the identical mission. It is unfortunate that they could not work together on a common design. With a little foresight, who knows? We could be seeing P-1s with U.S. Navy titles on their wings today.

In the end the marketplace will tell if the P-1 offers enough extra capability at the right price to bring in the big defense bucks from abroad, but out of all the aircraft on the market in its mission-space, it is the only clean-sheet, totally purpose-built design. In this day and age of multi-role everything, where manufacturers constantly shoehorn disparate capabilities into a few common designs, that has to be worth something.






_Photos via: Wikicommons: Top shot- Ken H / @chippyho, side shot of 5501 Toshiro Aoki, XC-2-Richard Vandervord. P-8 and P-1 via USN. All other shots via Japanese Government/MoD_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

yoshi.oda said:


> Please post more on mission of the branches, specify directives and mandate.






kohai said:


> great thread




@Nihonjin1051 

Bro what's happening here. I think I know now. 









kohai said:


> great thread



Dear friend, please introduce yourself in the introductions sections please. Thank you and welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Japan Could Work with NATO on Deadly Next-Generation Missile*

Japan’s participation in a NATO missile development consortium could lead to multi-national projects in Asia.

Ever since Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s return to the top in Tokyo in December 2012, Japan has steadily been increasing its defense cooperation with a range of partners, both in Asia and elsewhere. Abe has spearheaded defense commerce, research and development, and production cooperation with a range of states, including the United States, United Kingdom, France, Australia, and India. To enable this profusion of collaborative activity, Abe’s government lifted Japan’s decades-long self-imposed arms export ban (based on the “three principles” of not exporting weapons to communist states, states involved in conflict, or states subject to United Nations embargoes). The next step for Tokyo as it looks to become a “normal” state, as far as international defense commerce is concerned, may be participation in a NATO missile building consortium. According to _Reuters_, Tokyo is considering collaborating with NATO in what could be its first multinational defense project.






Japan is considering participating in the 12-country NATO consortium which manages the development of the Sea Sparrow family of ship-borne missiles. The consortium includes Australia, Belgium, Canada, Denmark, Germany, Greece, Netherlands, Norway, Portugal, Spain, Turkey and the United States. Australia is currently the only non-NATO member of the consortium, and elected in 2014 to continue its participation in the group. With a unit cost of $165,000, the Sea Sparrow, manufactured by U.S. firms Raytheon and General Dynamics, is designed to counter and destroy anti-ship sea-skimming missiles and attack aircraft_._ The NATO consortium will work toward a next-generation upgrade for the Sea Sparrow in the coming years. Japan’s Maritime Self-Defense Force operates the RIM-7 Sea Sparrow and RIM-162 Evolved Sea Sparrow (ESSM) missiles, which are assembled in Japan by Mitsubishi under a coproduction agreement with NATO and the United States.






According to the _Reuters_ report, citing a U.S. source, Japanese naval officers discussed their country’s participation in the consortium during a May trip to The Hague. The report adds that “Two Japanese sources familiar with the initiative said discussions in Tokyo were at an early stage, although joining the consortium would dovetail with Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s more muscular security agenda, which included the lifting last year of a decades-old ban on arms exports.” Japan’s inclusion in the new Sea Sparrow consortium would alleviate the cost burden for the 12 existing members of the group, and give Tokyo an opportunity to work on a multinational defense project.

Interestingly, the report notes that the United States (at least, based on the comments of one source with knowledge of the process) sees Japan’s participation in the Sea Sparrow consortium as a stepping stone to Tokyo initiating its own multi-nation defense initiatives in Asia to offset China’s military modernization and assertiveness. ”We think this project will allow Japan to lay the groundwork for further defense export programs in the future,” a U.S. source told _Reuters_, adding that Washington “would welcome this kind of security cooperation activity by Japan in the region.” Given Japan’s growing ties and defense collaboration with countries like Vietnam, the Philippines, and even India, the potential for multi-national projects could be promising.






Japan, a U.S. ally, is not a member of NATO, but cooperates closely with several NATO member states. NATO has described Japan as its “longest-standing partner across the globe,” and contacts between the organization and Tokyo have growing since the end of the Cold War. In 2013, Abe and then-NATO Secretary General Anders Fogh Rasmussen signed a Joint Political Declaration which set out a framework for NATO-Japan cooperation and highlighted a set of guiding principles for cooperation between Tokyo and the organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Technogaianist said:


> *Japan Could Work with NATO on Deadly Next-Generation Missile*
> 
> Japan’s participation in a NATO missile development consortium could lead to multi-national projects in Asia.
> 
> Ever since Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s return to the top in Tokyo in December 2012, Japan has steadily been increasing its defense cooperation with a range of partners, both in Asia and elsewhere. Abe has spearheaded defense commerce, research and development, and production cooperation with a range of states, including the United States, United Kingdom, France, Australia, and India. To enable this profusion of collaborative activity, Abe’s government lifted Japan’s decades-long self-imposed arms export ban (based on the “three principles” of not exporting weapons to communist states, states involved in conflict, or states subject to United Nations embargoes). The next step for Tokyo as it looks to become a “normal” state, as far as international defense commerce is concerned, may be participation in a NATO missile building consortium. According to _Reuters_, Tokyo is considering collaborating with NATO in what could be its first multinational defense project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan is considering participating in the 12-country NATO consortium which manages the development of the Sea Sparrow family of ship-borne missiles. The consortium includes Australia, Belgium, Canada, Denmark, Germany, Greece, Netherlands, Norway, Portugal, Spain, Turkey and the United States. Australia is currently the only non-NATO member of the consortium, and elected in 2014 to continue its participation in the group. With a unit cost of $165,000, the Sea Sparrow, manufactured by U.S. firms Raytheon and General Dynamics, is designed to counter and destroy anti-ship sea-skimming missiles and attack aircraft_._ The NATO consortium will work toward a next-generation upgrade for the Sea Sparrow in the coming years. Japan’s Maritime Self-Defense Force operates the RIM-7 Sea Sparrow and RIM-162 Evolved Sea Sparrow (ESSM) missiles, which are assembled in Japan by Mitsubishi under a coproduction agreement with NATO and the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the _Reuters_ report, citing a U.S. source, Japanese naval officers discussed their country’s participation in the consortium during a May trip to The Hague. The report adds that “Two Japanese sources familiar with the initiative said discussions in Tokyo were at an early stage, although joining the consortium would dovetail with Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s more muscular security agenda, which included the lifting last year of a decades-old ban on arms exports.” Japan’s inclusion in the new Sea Sparrow consortium would alleviate the cost burden for the 12 existing members of the group, and give Tokyo an opportunity to work on a multinational defense project.
> 
> Interestingly, the report notes that the United States (at least, based on the comments of one source with knowledge of the process) sees Japan’s participation in the Sea Sparrow consortium as a stepping stone to Tokyo initiating its own multi-nation defense initiatives in Asia to offset China’s military modernization and assertiveness. ”We think this project will allow Japan to lay the groundwork for further defense export programs in the future,” a U.S. source told _Reuters_, adding that Washington “would welcome this kind of security cooperation activity by Japan in the region.” Given Japan’s growing ties and defense collaboration with countries like Vietnam, the Philippines, and even India, the potential for multi-national projects could be promising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan, a U.S. ally, is not a member of NATO, but cooperates closely with several NATO member states. NATO has described Japan as its “longest-standing partner across the globe,” and contacts between the organization and Tokyo have growing since the end of the Cold War. In 2013, Abe and then-NATO Secretary General Anders Fogh Rasmussen signed a Joint Political Declaration which set out a framework for NATO-Japan cooperation and highlighted a set of guiding principles for cooperation between Tokyo and the organization.





Let's do it ! Exciting development.


----------



## Fenrir

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Let's do it !



 That's rather upfront and bold, but what the heck.

Oh, and nice to see you again. You may remember me from:

Nordic Defense News, pictures, videos and history | Page 20

I had to take some time away from the forum, but I'm back now. Surprised no one's yet to notice the similarity/connection between my new name and my old one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Technogaianist said:


> That's rather upfront and bold, but what the heck.
> 
> Oh, and nice to see you again. You may remember me from:
> 
> Nordic Defense News, pictures, videos and history | Page 20
> 
> I had to take some time away from the forum, but I'm back now. Surprised no one's yet to notice the similarity/connection between my new name and my old one.




LOL!  Nice to see you again, me'lady !


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Technogaianist said:


> rom the forum, but I'm back now. Surprised no one's yet to notice the similarity/connection between my new name and my old one.



I think it was pretty obvious. You picked up where you left off in threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Mitsubishi boasts tech leap with armored amphibious vehicle, eyes exports*


In January, a top U.S. Marine general visited Mitsubishi Heavy Industries in Japan to look at a prototype of an amphibious assault vehicle that could one day be a key pillar in Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s push to sell weapons abroad.

Using engines adapted from the main battle tank the company makes for Japan’s military and new water jet propulsion technology, the full-size prototype is undergoing pool tests, although it is in the early stages of development and production could be years off.

Nevertheless, the maker of the wartime Zero fighter plane is eyeing overseas sales after Abe lifted a decades-old ban on arms exports in April last year as part of his more muscular security agenda, two Japanese defence industry sources said.

Mitsubishi designers believe the prototype shown to U.S. Marine Corps Pacific commander Lt. Gen. John Toolan will be more maneuverable and faster across the water than the 40-year-old AAV7 amphibious assault vehicle used to carry U.S. Marines onto beaches from naval ships anchored offshore, the sources said.

The AAV7 is built by the U.S. unit of Britain’s BAE Systems .

The prototype’s engines in particular could be fitted onto other armored vehicles, the sources added.

“It’s an opportunity for Mitsubishi Heavy to tap overseas markets for its engine technology,” said one of the sources, who declined to be identified because he was not authorized to speak to the media.

Mitsubishi Heavy wants to build an amphibious armored vehicle that can move through water at 20 to 25 knots (37 to 46 kph) compared to the more than 7 knots (13 kph) reached by the AAV7, said the sources.

“If the Japanese can get 20 knots in the water without compromising maneuverability on land, we will be very interested,” said one Marine Corps official who saw the prototype in January but declined to be identified.

“Whether that’s possible remains to be seen.”

A Mitsubishi Heavy spokesman said the prototype had been shown to the Ministry of Defense, but declined to give details about the vehicle. At a Paris arms show last June, a suitcase-size model of an eight-wheeled armored troop carrier was the centerpiece display at the company’s exhibition booth.

The Defense Ministry was aware of Mitsubishi Heavy’s research into amphibious vehicles but was not involved in the project, a ministry spokesman said.

Manny Pacheco, a spokesman for U.S. Marine Corps procurement, declined comment on the prototype.

But he said the Marine Corps was “always interested in the technological advances of industry” and encouraged manufacturers to use “every opportunity to showcase their wares and get their products submitted through our competitive procurement process”.

Amphibious vehicles are central to marine units around the world, allowing forces to operate on land and sea. But there has been little significant technological advancement in such vehicles in recent decades.

A tracked Expeditionary Fighting Vehicle that was being developed for the U.S. Marine Corps by U.S. weapons maker General Dynamics Corp. was canceled in 2011 after big cost increases and technical issues.

The Marine Corps last year kicked off a competition for a new wheeled amphibious combat vehicle (ACV) that could operate on shorelines and shallow water.

Pacheco said the Marine Corps was reviewing proposals from five manufacturers to build a prototype. He did not identify the companies.

A feasibility study by BAE and General Dynamics had recommended against using current technology to build a vehicle in line with Marine Corps requirements, a U.S.-based BAE spokeswoman told Reuters.

“The study concluded that although the technology existed, it would not be fielded at an affordable price,” she said.

BAE was talking to Mitsubishi Heavy about being a potential partner on the body design of the new Japanese vehicle, the BAE spokeswoman added.

General Dynamics was in similar talks with Mitsubishi Heavy, said sources in Japan. General Dynamics said it did “not have any information to provide at this time”.

Mitsubishi Heavy has been making armored vehicles for Japan’s military for around 80 years, beginning with the Imperial forces in the 1930s. It also builds fighter aircraft, naval vessels, submarines and missiles.

The company also makes high-speed marine engines and water jet propulsion systems, according to its website.

“Japan’s technology is good enough that we have to look at it,” said a U.S. military industrial source familiar with the amphibious vehicle plans.

Although a coastal nation, postwar Japan only formed an amphibious military unit in 2012. The 3,000-strong unit will be equipped with more than 50 AAV7s.

It was disappointment at the speed of those vehicles over water that spurred Japan to build a new one, Japanese defense officials told Reuters.

Japan’s military is also concerned about the ability of the caterpillar-tracked vehicles to ride over coral reefs, a common feature in the East China Sea, where Tokyo is embroiled in a territorial dispute with China.

The BAE spokeswoman acknowledged the desire of the U.S. Marine Corps to increase water speed, adding there should be “no operational concern” with coral reefs.


Mitsubishi boasts tech leap with armored amphibious vehicle, eyes exports | The Japan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Seven types of aircraft :*






 

Related link(s).


----------



## AMDR

*Japan Blazes Trail For US Army: Coastal Defense Vs. China*

By SYDNEY J. FREEDBERG JR.on July 15, 2015 at 2:58 PM




_Japan Ground Self-Defense Forces soldier._

WASHINGTON: How can we deter — or, in the last resort, defeat — a more assertive China? Air and naval forces may not be enough. While the US Army is ambivalent, the Japanese army may have some lessons for their ground force counterparts in America.

“They’re not standing around waiting for us to do something,” Andrew Krepinevich, head of the Center for Strategic and Budgetary Assessments, told me after his latest trip to Asia. “Japan wanted to do its part in defending the northern sector of the ‘First Island Chain'” — a long arc running from the Japanese home islands down through Taiwan and the Philippinesinto Indonesia. “They are building a series of facilities along the Ryukyu island chain to discourage Chinese acts of aggression and coercion,” he said. “It was very impressive.”

In particular, the effort by the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force aligns with a concept Krepinevich laid out in in a February _Foreign Affairs _article on “archipelagic defense.”

“Rather than risk sending warships within range of PLA defenses,” Krepinevich wrote, “the United States and its allies could rely on ground forces, based along the first island chain and armed withmobile launchers and anti-ship cruise missiles,” as well as anti-aircraft missiles and missile defenses. In Krepinevich’s concept, Navy ships and long-range Air Force bombers would form a mobile reserve_behind_ the land defenses, reinforcing threatened points and stopping Chinese breakthroughs. The fleet itself, however, would stay on the far side of island chain from China.

In the Western Pacific, Krepinevich told me, “one of the big advantages we have is — unlike many of our other recent military operations, where we’re projecting power — in this case we’re merely trying to defend our allies. It’s the Chinese who have to come out.”

In short, we don’t have to take the war to the enemy or destroy them: We just have to keep them from successfully taking the war to and destroying _us._ By contrast, advancing US ships and aircraft into easy missile range of the Chinese homeland would be a very expensive way to lose.

That message isn’t easy for the US military to hear. We’ve not had to play defense since the Cold War. Once the Soviet war machine collapsed, the US focused on power projection: aircraft carriers, strike fighters, rapidly deployable ground forces and the like. Going into other people’s airspace, waters, and territory to destroy targets is what we do. The Army in particular, under intense pressure to reinvent itself for the post-Afghanistan era, would rather tout its agile expeditionary forces than its ability to dig in and hold islands.

Digging in and holding islands, however, is hardly counter-cultural for the Japanese armed forces, as veterans of Iwo Jima would attest. Nor is a defensive strategy anathema for Japanese policymakers, whose post-1945 political culture is deeply pacifistic.

In his _Foreign Affairs _article, Krepinevich had already noted with approval Japanese wargames that put shore-based anti-ship cruise missile units in the Ryukyus. When he visited this summer, he found they had gone farther. “I was invited to visit the commander of the Western Army and his staff,” Krepinevich told me. “He was excited because he believes they are implementing what the article was talking about in terms of ground forces.”

The Japanese are deploying air and missile defense batteries to the islands to protect against Chinese strikes. They are deploying shore-based anti-ship missiles to keep Chinese ships at bay. They are training to lay minefields offshore. And they are working with the US Marine Corps to develop an amphibious brigade that could seize or reinforce embattled islands.

Krepinevich cautioned against relying on amphibious units as a mobile reserve, however. In an “anti-access/area denial” (A2/AD) environment dominated by precision missiles, he said, “it’s going to be difficult to maneuver troops. They’ll be going across no man’s land.”

Instead, he argued, in many cases the best reinforcements may be long-range missiles. The geometry of the Western Pacific is such that if one fortified island is being overwhelmed, other islands along the defense line can fire their long-range weapons in its defense. It’s a massively upscaled version of the machinegun nests whose interlocking fields of fire made First World War trenchlines nigh-unbreakable.

How far can missiles reach? “We’re of course limited by the INF [Intermediate Nuclear Forces] treaty, but we could still go up to over 300 miles — 500 kilometers is the limit,” said Krepinevich. “300 miles gives you a lot of ability to maneuver fires instead of forces, to concentrate fires instead of physically concentrating units and troops, and that can be a way to help protect a threatened point.”

Even with long-range missiles, however, Japan can’t cover the whole threat zone by itself. “The Japanese I spoke to were thinking of a division of labor,” Krepinevich said, “where they took primarily responsibility in the northern sector of the First Island Chain and we took primary responsibility in the southern sector.” While advanced and prosperous US allies like Japan, Korea, and (unofficially) Taiwan can anchor the north end of the line, poorer countries like the Philippines can’t hold the southern end without extensive help from US forces.

The US Army doesn’t have all the weapons systems it needs to execute these tactics, however, particularly anti-ship missiles capable of being launched from shore. But it could buy them from Japan or other allies — if the Army decides it wants them.

Right now, the service is unsure. “The Army’s under a lot of pressure right now as the service that’s being asked to sacrifice the most in the drawdown,” Krepinevich said, and it has obligations not only in the Western Pacific but in the Middle East and in Europe.” While both the House and Senate Armed Services committees want the Army to look into shore-based anti-ship weapons, he went on, “it hasn’t really been directed by senior Pentagon civilian policy-makers to figure out how ground forces can help defend the First Island Chain.”

“Finally, you’re talking about upsetting several dominant subcultures in the Army,” Krepinevich said. “Archipelagic defense is not built around brigade combat teams.” The Japanese are downsizing their conventional ground combat units to free up resources for their new coastal defenses. Given limited budgets, the Army would face the same choice. With the service still struggling to implement the last round of cuts and bracing for another, finding money for anything new is hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMDR

*JMSDF demos P-1 to undisclosed party at RIAT*
JMSDF demos P-1 to undisclosed party at RIAT - IHS Jane's 360

The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) demonstrated its Kawasaki P-1 maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) to a potential operator on 17 July, although officials declined to name exactly who.

A 'customer' demonstration flight was conducted out of Royal Air Force (RAF) Fairford during the first day of the Royal International Air Tattoo (RIAT), although the chief of the service's air arm would not comment on precisely who was on board the aircraft.

"We are at RIAT for such a short time," said Vice Admiral Makoto Sato, Commander Fleet Air Force, JMSDF, "but we hope we can show the P-1's high manoeuvrability and low-level capabilities to Europe and the world. We did conduct a demo flight [on 17 July], but I am not saying who to."

With a pair of P-1 aircraft from Air Development Squadron 51 having flown more than 9,000 km to RAF Fairford from their home base at Naval Air Facility (NAF) Atsugi, near Tokyo, Japan has made no secret of its desire to sell the platform to the UK as a replacement for the cancelled BAE Systems Nimrod MRA.4.

While the official line of the UK Ministry of Defence (MoD) is that no decision on any possible replacement will be made until after the Strategic Defence and Security Review (SDSR) planned for later in the year, manufacturers have been jockeying for position in the expected requirement for many months already. Having signed a strategic partnership with the UK in 2013, the Japanese government harbours high hopes of leveraging this to secure the indigenously-developed aircraft's first export sale if and when such a requirement is officially announced.

If this is to happen, the P-1 will have to beat off fierce competition from several other platforms, with a variety of aircraft, including the Boeing P-8 Poseidon, having already been touted as probable contenders.

"It is hard to compare the P-1 with the P-8," Vice Adm Sato said. "The P-1 has been developed especially for Japan's national security environment, with a Magnetic Anomaly Detector [for tracking submarines], and an emphasis on visual identification with large windows. It has been developed solely as an MPA." On the question of whether the P-1 might make a good fit for the UK, the vice admiral was circumspect, saying, "That is a decision for the UK government, and is one that is well above my pay grade."

Vice Adm Soto added that, while there were currently no UK personnel flying with the JMSDF, he was open to future exchange tours between the UK and Japan, saying, "Defence partnership and engagement with the UK is very important, as is interaction between the countries' crews. There are no plans right now for an RAF exchange, but in the future if agreeable it can be considered."

Separate to the customer demonstration flights and any possible UK interest in the P-1, Vice Adm Sato said that the JMSDF has now settled on a requirement for 70 aircraft to replace its ageing Lockheed P-3C Orions, and that a rolling upgrade programme would be carried out to enhance the aircraft's capabilities every couple of years. To date, 10 aircraft have been delivered to the JMSDF, all of which are operating out of NAF Atsugi.

Although the type is still conducting its operational test and evaluation phase through to the end of September (at which time full operating capability will be declared), it has been flying operational missions since March.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*F-2 and F-15J fighters flying :*





*800 × 600 pixels*


Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*Five types of air force planes and a ground force copter (extreme right) :*





*1600 × 300 pixels*


Related link(s).


----------



## Fenrir

*P-1




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir

*Japan eyes laser weapon ahead of G-7 summit*

Drone threat: Japan eyes laser weapon ahead of G-7 summit - Nikkei Asian Review





_An anti-drone laser weapon developed by German missile manufacturer MBDA Deutschland (Photo courtesy of MBDA Deutschland)_

TOKYO -- The use of small, affordable drones is spreading fast around the world. And with that explosive growth comes the increasing risk of terrorist attacks using the unmanned flying machines. An experimental laser weapon developed in Germany is drawing attention as a potentially effective tool for keeping the bad guys out of the skies.

The Japanese government is already showing interest in the device, made by German missile manufacturer MBDA Deutschland. The country is scheduled to host the Group of Seven summit next year, and officials here want to make it as safe as possible. That includes keeping drones away from venues where global leaders will be gathering.

MBDA's weapon can destroy a small drone from a distance of 500 meters in just 3 seconds. Laser devices are widely expected to become a mainstream form of weaponry, but their applications are currently limited and largely in the experimental phase. The U.S. Navy is testing a laser weapon designed to disable enemy boats and aircraft approaching its ships. But that weapon is relatively large and designed for maritime use. In contrast, MBDA's device is so small that it can be loaded into a vehicle and carried just about anywhere.






*Automatic destruction*

The device produces four beams that merge to form a single beam. It automatically tracks and locks on to the flying targets. At an international air show held in Paris earlier this month, MBDA impressed audiences with a video it showing its weapon targeting and shooting down a drone in a process that took just 3.39 seconds.

There have been increasing reports from around the world of commercial drones approaching or crashing into key military, government or other facilities. This trend has governments rushing to introduce legal measures to restrict the use of the machines.

While these rules may prove effective at reducing incidents involving careless but otherwise law-abiding citizens, they cannot be expected to stop those bent on causing harm. Some drone manufacturers have tweaked their software so that their machines are incapable of flying near certain facilities. But a skilled hacker may be able to change those commands.

In Japan in April, a drone carrying mildly radioactive material was found on the roof of the prime minister's office. It was later discovered that a man intentionally flew the machine over the building.

That incident is still fresh on the minds of Japanese officials as they prepare for the G-7 summit in Mie Prefecture in May next year and the 2020 Tokyo Olympics. The international reputation of Japan's public safety authorities is at stake, and drones have been singled out as key potential threat.

Currently available countermeasures include shooting drones down with shotguns or with high-pressure blasts of water. But these techniques are effective only at close range, among other drawbacks.

MBDA's laser weapons, meanwhile, have been shown to be effective from a distance of 500 meters, and the company says it plans to increase that range to 5km within five years. Unless Japan is developing similar hardware, the country may need to seek MBDA and Germany's approval for use of the of the device -- even a test model -- as soon as possible so it can put it through its paces ahead of next year's summit.

*Beyond borders*

For Japan and other countries, drones are not merely an internal security matter, something to be handled by the police. North Korea has flown small, fixed-wing unmanned aircraft into South Korean airspace. A source at the Japanese defense ministry said, "North Korea or others might spread terror with such aircraft." The Chinese or North Korean militaries may try to provoke Japan by sending out drones from vessels disguised as fishing or other types of vessels.

When a drone crashed on the roof of the prime minister's office, the media pointed out that the country lacked measures restricting the use of the machines. That may be true, but the underlying problem seems to be the absence of adequate discussions about the matter among all parties involved to create a safer society. And this is not limited to drone terrorism; it applies to Japan's national security as a whole.

---

Buy American


----------



## mil-avia

*F-3 stealth fighter top, front and side views infographic :*





*1040 × 720 pixels* 


Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## initial_d

Technogaianist said:


> *Japan's Totally Original Maritime Patrol Jet Is Hunting For Buyers *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of looks, if a DC-8 and a P-3 ever drank too much high octane fuel and had a steamy one-night stand, the Kawasaki P-1 would be born nine months later. Japan’s home-made and high-tech multi-mission maritime patrol aircraft is a purpose-built weapon system with a lot going for it, and Japan hopes potential foreign customers agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan began working on the P-1 as a replacement for their aging P-3 Orions after the Lockheed P-7 was cancelled in the 1990s and after no other available type seemed to meet their needs. This occurred in a very similar manner as how the U.S. Navy developed the Boeing P-8 Poseidon. The big difference between the P-8 and the P-1 being that the P-8 was adapted from the most prolific airliner of all time, the 737, while the P-1 was a clean-sheet design that is specifically configured for the long-range multi-role maritime patrol mission set. Most notably, the P-1 is slightly smaller than the P-8 yet it features four turbofan engines instead of two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many have besmirched the P-8 for only having two jet engines. Its challenging mission set, that often sees the aircraft flying to very remote areas and at lower altitudes where birds often share the airspace, does question the logic of procuring a twin-engine aircraft in such a role. Boeing and the Navy have posited that the P-8 can operate at higher altitudes with its improved sensors and that engine technology has come a long way in recent decades. How higher operating altitudes and two engines instead of four will affect the P-8’s effectiveness and safety remains unclear, although the jet has seemed to have gotten good reviews after several high-profile public events that it was involved in. Those being the search for MH370 and monitoring China’s island building in the South China Sea. Still, these tasks are a far cry from hunting elusive enemy submarines in all weather conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stubby Kawasaki P-1 also features a Magnetic Anomaly Detector (MAD) boom on its tail, a feature that was dropped from the U.S. Navy’s P-8 equipment list due to cost and integration issues. The MAD is used to detect submerged submarines and many in the P-3 community were very concerned that it was omitted from the Poseidon’s final configuration, especially consider the exploding threat that submarines, especially long-diving and relatively cheap Air Independent Propulsion equipped diesel submarines, pose to American interests around the globe.
> 
> Other differences between the P-8 and the P-1 are the latter’s massive cockpit windows, which allows the pilots to become a little more engaged with surface searches. The P-1 has a bit smaller cabin than its American peer, a reality that may limit future upgrades and added capabilities, something the P-8 is already experiencing. Also, although a fresh design has clear advantages, the P-8 is a next generation 737 at heat, which means parts and support are not an issue.
> 
> The P-1 first flew in 2007 (as the XP-1) and entered limited service in 2013. It was originally designed together with another of Japan’s indigenous aircraft designs, the XC-2 (now known as the C-2) that was meant to replace Japan’s C-130s and C-1s. Although both aircraft became very different designs in the end, the C-2 and the P-1 have similar components and subsystems, which saved billions of dollars in their development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The P-1 is really a cutting-edge design. By taking a “clean-sheet” approach, Kawasaki was able to incorporate some unique systems in the jet that help with its primary mission. The main one being a “fly-by-light” control system. This is similar to fly-by-wire but instead of traditional wiring and communications interfaces between the controls, flight control computer and control surface actuators, a fiber-optic system is used. Not only does this system help with reliability and upgrades down the road, but it also causes less electromagnetic interference with the aircraft’s sensitive mission hardware.
> 
> The P-1 has roughly similar sensor suite to that of the P-8, although the effectiveness of either one when compared to each-other remains unknown. Some of the sensors and mission equipment installed on the P-1 include a Toshiba HPS-106 Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar system which has four antennas, giving it constant 360 degree coverage. It packs a self protection suite including missile launch detectors and the aircraft also has an infrared and electro-optical turret for examining and tracking surface targets. A MAD (like the P-3 has it replaces), a LIDAR system and 30 sonobuoys ports that can be pre-loaded with room for another 60 sonobuoys stored in racks in the cabin, are all there for chasing subs. These systems are tied to a user interface in the cabin that uses intuitive control and artificial intelligence to predict a submarines movements, giving operators the best probable options for continuing to track one using the aircraft’s various systems as a single integrated force.
> 
> Other systems include a high-end communications system which includes various data-links as well as satellite communications and data exchange capability. Japan’s latest electronic surveillance measures suite for sniffing out enemy radars and electromagnetic emissions is also added. All together, these capabilities give the P-1 a secondary communications relay and information, surveillance and reconnaissance capability in a similar fashion as the American P-8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as combat punch goes, the P-1 definitely has it. By not adapting an off-the-shelf design, Japan was able to create a jet optimized to carry external and internal stores, as opposed to retrofitting such a military-only capability. In total, the P-1 has 16 hardpoints, two on each wing, two on each wing root and eight in its weapons bays. As far as the weapons “menu” that the P-1 can use, it is similar to the P-8. These include AGM-84 Harpoon anti-ship missiles, AGM-65 Maverick air-to-surface missiles, Japan’s indigenously produced ASM-1C anti-ship missile, as well as various bombs, mines, torpedoes and depth charges. Like the P-8, one day the P-1 could integrate laser guided and GPS guided bombs into its quiver. Such a capability would give Japan a more persistent over-land close air support capability than their fighter jet force can provide. In this way the P-1 would work as a communications and surveillance node, as well as an arsenal ship/bomber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, a couple dozen P-1s have been ordered by or delivered to Japan and after teething problems, the aircraft is rumored to perform fantastically well at its job. Still, Japan’s demand for the aircraft is limited to replacing their own P-3 fleet and seeing that the aircraft is a now an integrated weapon system that has its major bugs worked out, Japan wants to see if it can get some of the billions of dollars invested into the program back in the form of international sales. This is precisely why two P-1s will appear at the Royal International Air Tattoo (RIAT) this year, with one aircraft being shown as a static display and the other flying a routine during the air show and arms expo.
> 
> The UK’s Royal Navy in particular is in great need of a maritime multi-role aircraft. Since theNimrod MRA4 debacle of the last decade, the Ministry of Defence has no maritime patrol and sea control fixed-wing platform, which is pretty absurd for an island country. This is especially true seeing as Russia has drastically increased its submarine patrols all around the British Isles and even has sailed its ships into the English Channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current candidates to fulfill this huge capability gap include America’s P-8 Poseidon, its smaller cousin the Challenger business jet-based Boeing Maritime Surveillance Aircraft, a multi-role maritime patrol version of the C-130J known as the Sea Hercules and an Airbus C-295 configured for the maritime patrol role. Although other defense contractors will offer even more options, as of now this would put the P-1 somewhere between the P-8 and the Sea Hercules when it comes to cost and capability.
> 
> Currently, the P-1 is said to run about $140 million per copy fully outfitted (the P-8 is about $250M), but this figure could drop as efficiencies are found in producing higher numbers of aircraft at a time and as the aircraft matures. Additionally, Japan can be quite aggressive with its exports, and could even take a loss to realize a larger and more efficient total fleet size of P-1s and to get their first international customer for the type.
> 
> The UK is not the only customer out there that really needs to get into the maritime patrol game in a larger way than they currently are. Countries around the globe are finding huge capability gaps in this space. Asia especially, with its growing territorial tensions should see the multi-role maritime aircraft marketplace explode in the coming decade.
> 
> When you look at the P-1 and the P-8 closely you realize that the U.S. and their close ally Japan basically built similar aircraft for almost the identical mission. It is unfortunate that they could not work together on a common design. With a little foresight, who knows? We could be seeing P-1s with U.S. Navy titles on their wings today.
> 
> In the end the marketplace will tell if the P-1 offers enough extra capability at the right price to bring in the big defense bucks from abroad, but out of all the aircraft on the market in its mission-space, it is the only clean-sheet, totally purpose-built design. In this day and age of multi-role everything, where manufacturers constantly shoehorn disparate capabilities into a few common designs, that has to be worth something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Photos via: Wikicommons: Top shot- Ken H / @chippyho, side shot of 5501 Toshiro Aoki, XC-2-Richard Vandervord. P-8 and P-1 via USN. All other shots via Japanese Government/MoD_



Indonesian air force is looking for C-130 hercules replacement and an MPA aircraft, i hope the big brass at TNI-AU (Indonesian air force) would consider and choose C-2 And P-1.


----------



## Fenrir

*Exclusive - Japan eyes British help to sink German bid for Australian submarine: sources*

Exclusive: Japan eyes British help to sink German bid for Australian submarine| Reuters





TOKYO/SYDNEY (Reuters) - A Japanese government team is in talks with at least two top British firms to help a Japanese consortium land one of the world's most lucrative defence contracts, sources in Tokyo said, a $50 billion (£32 billion) project to build submarines for Australia.

Germany's ThyssenKrupp (TKMS), a rival bidder, is wooing anxious members of Prime Minister Tony Abbott’s ruling Liberal Party with the economic and political benefits of its proposal.

Two Japanese government officials and a company source in Tokyo said Babcock International Group and BAE Systems had approached the consortium of Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and Kawasaki Heavy Industries with offers of help. Other British defence contractors may also be involved, they said.

All three sources spoke on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the subject.

Both Babcock and BAE declined to say whether they would work with the consortium, the builders of Japan's 4,000-ton Soryu diesel-electric submarine, on the Australian project.

A spokesman for Japan's defence ministry said the Japanese bidders were responding to Australia's desire to have as much local participation as possible in the project.

"With Mitsubishi Heavy taking the lead, we are gathering information from both Japanese and foreign companies in regard to Australian industry but we are unable to disclose any specific names," the spokesman said.

Both Babcock and BAE Systems are well established in Australia. Industry sources in Europe said any decision by Babcock to work with the Japanese bid could unsettle TKMS and France's state-controlled naval contractor DCNS, which is also in the fray for the submarine contract.

Babcock does maintenance work on Australia's Collins-class submarines, including the torpedo tubes and other parts of its weapons system.

BAE Systems, which builds the U.K.'s nuclear submarines, employs 4,500 people in Australia. It's biggest project there is the construction of Australia's two new 27,000-ton Canberra-class amphibious assault ships, the largest ships ever to be operated by the Royal Australian Navy.

"Japan is arguably ahead of the Germans and French in regard to its technology but lags in terms of doing business in Australia and organising an industrial package there," one of the sources in Japan said.

Japan may also seek cooperation from Saab by tapping the engineers at the Swedish company who built and still help maintain the Collins-class submarine fleet, the sources said.

Saab also declined to comment.

POLITICAL WORRIES

Parliamentary colleagues of Abbott have told Reuters that the fear of a serious blowback from failing to choose the winner of the contract wisely is one of the most hotly debated topics within the ruling party. The bidders were well aware of this, they said.

According to a company document seen by Reuters, the German bidder TKMS will train local contractors using advanced German manufacturing and production technology and help establish Australia as a naval shipbuilding and repair hub in the Asia-Pacific region. The document is to be shared privately with Australian government ministers as part of the proposal.

That is an attractive proposition for a country still reeling from the decision by Ford Motor Co, Toyota Motor Corp and General Motors Co to halt local production in 2016.

Two TKMS executives told Reuters in an interview on Tuesday that the Australian government would struggle politically to turn down the economic incentives built into their proposal.

"There's an awful lot of politicians across the board ... that will not be very politically happy if this A$50 billion life cost sophisticated programme goes to solve Japan's deficit problem," TKMS Australia Chairman John White told Reuters.

Senator Sean Edwards - chairman of the economics committee in the upper house of Australia's parliament - said that no government could say yes to any proposal that did not offer significant economic benefits for Australia.

"I think it's compelling (to build the submarines in Australia). And I think this is a problem for Japan," Edwards told Reuters.

However, Australia's Abbot has described Japan as his country's "closest friend in Asia". With the United States also keen to spur friendlier ties between its two key allies in Asia, Tokyo has Washington's backing for made-in-Japan submarines packed with American surveillance, radar and weapons equipment, sources familiar with Washington's thinking told Reuters earlier.

Each of the bidders have been asked to provide three estimates; one for construction overseas, one for a partial assembly in Australia and one for a full build in an Australian shipyard. A recommendation is likely in November.


----------



## mil-avia

Japanese Defense Technology Seminar 2014 on future fighter's engine, airframe, and other details of combat capability
*

*


----------



## mike2000 is back

Nihonjin1051 said:


> According to the agency, the total cost for H3 development will be about* ¥190 billion*. Regarding the new rocket, it aims to lower the cost for one launch to about* ¥5 billion*



How much is that in dollars?


----------



## Aepsilons

*JSDF, Marines train for disasters*







JSDF, Marines train for disasters
Marines with Marine Corps Installations Pacific and Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 462, 1st Marine Aircraft Wing, 3rd Marine Expeditionary Force assist role players off a CH-53E Super Stallion July 23, during the Churashima Rescue Exercise on Camp Naha, Okinawa, Japan. The event marked the first year Marines participated in the exercise, supporting mutual preparation and demonstrating the importance of interoperability. “(The exercise) is exactly the type of mission that requires JSDF and the Marine Corps cooperation and coordination,” said Maj. Thai N. Nguyen, G-5, planner, MCIPAC. “When (this is) accomplished in advance of a disaster, (it) saves valuable time, resources, and lives.”

Image 1 of 5 Download Hi-Res Photo Share Photo Details




JSDF, Marines train for disasters
Marines with Marine Corps Installations Pacific and Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 462, 1st Marine Aircraft Wing, 3rd Marine Expeditionary Force, worked alongside the Japan Self Defense Force and Okinawa emergency services in the Churashima Rescue Exercise July 23, aboard Camp Naha, Okinawa Japan. The annual exercise hosted by the 15th Brigade, Western Army, Japan Ground Self Defense Force, trains emergency responders for a swift reaction to the disaster effects of a trench-type earthquake. “The exercise is exactly the type of mission that requires JSDF and the Marine Corps cooperation and coordination,” said Maj. Thai N. Nguyen, G-5 planner, MCIPAC. “When this is accomplished in advance of a disaster, it saves valuable time, resources, and lives.”

Download Hi-Res Photo Share Photo Details




JSDF, Marines train for disasters
Members of the Japan Ground Self Defense Force and Japan Disaster Medical Assistance Team assist a role player off an ambulance July 23, during the Churashima Rescue Exercise on Camp Naha, Okinawa, Japan. The annual exercise hosted by the 15th Brigade, Western Army, Japan Ground Self Defense Force, trains emergency responders for a swift reaction to the disaster effects of a trench-type earthquake. “In close cooperation with prefectural disaster response organizations, both civilian and defense, we practiced how information is shared, where we need to improve, and what we can accomplish next time more fully,” said Japan Ground Self Defense Force Lieutenant Colonel Naruhito Seo, 15th Brigade Headquarters.
Download Hi-Res Photo Share Photo Details




JSDF, Marines train for disasters

Members of the Japan Ground Self Defense Force and Japan Disaster Medical Assistance Team assist a role player off an ambulance July 23, during the Churashima Rescue Exercise on Camp Naha, Okinawa, Japan. The annual exercise hosted by the 15th Brigade, Western Army, Japan Ground Self Defense Force, trains emergency responders for a swift reaction to the disaster effects of a trench-type earthquake. “In close cooperation with prefectural disaster response organizations, both civilian and defense, we practiced how information is shared, where we need to improve, and what we can accomplish next time more fully,” said Japan Ground Self Defense Force Lieutenant Colonel Naruhito Seo, 15th Brigade Headquarters.
Download Hi-Res Photo Share Photo Details




JSDF, Marines train for disasters




*CAMP NAHA, Japan -- * Marines with Marine Corps Installations Pacific and Marine Heavy Helicopter Squadron 462, 1st Marine Aircraft Wing, III Marine Expeditionary Force, worked alongside the Japan Self-Defense Force and Okinawa Emergency Services in the Churashima Rescue Exercise July 23, at Camp Naha, Okinawa, Japan.

The annual exercise, hosted by the 15th Brigade, Western Army, Japan Ground-Self Defense Force, prepares emergency responders for a swift reaction to the disaster effects of a trench-type earthquake.

“This training today simulated a potential major earthquake and following tsunami within the Okinawa Prefecture,” said JGSDF Lt. Col. Naruhito Seo, 15th Brigade Headquarters. “In close cooperation with prefectural disaster response organizations, both civilian and defense, we practiced how information is shared, where we need to improve, and what we can accomplish next time more fully.”

This was the first year Marines participated in the exercise, supporting mutual preparation and demonstrating the importance of interoperability.

“The exercise is exactly the type of mission that requires JSDF and the Marine Corps cooperation and coordination,” said Maj. Thai N. Nguyen, G-5 planner, MCIPAC. “When this is accomplished in advance of a disaster, it saves valuable time, resources, and lives.”

Marines provided support by supplying a CH-53E Super Stallion and its crew to help in the retrieval and transportation of role-player casualties. The role players were transported from a mock disaster zone on Marine Corps Air Station Futenma and were transferred to Camp Naha to receive simulated medical care.

According to Maj. Carlos Chavez, a pilot with HMH 462, the Super Stallion is ideal for mass casualty evacuations due to its heavy-lift capabilities.

“Disasters can't be coped with easily. Fortunately, there are U.S. forces, equipment and personnel here which can add to our capability,” said Seo. “The use of their specialties in disaster response is appreciated.”

After being invited to participate in the exercise by the 15th BG, Marine liaison officers with MCIPAC immediately began working with their Japanese counterparts to coordinate the planning and execution of the event. According to Nguyen, the Marine Corps saw this as an excellent opportunity to build cohesion among the two forces.

“U.S. and forces have a long history of working together, and we value every opportunity to learn from one another and to maintain the readiness of our militaries,” said Nguyen. “Marine forces will continue to train bilaterally with JGSDF and multilaterally with U.S. allies throughout the Asia-Pacific to enhance regional stability.”

According to Nguyen, participation in the exercise is just another step toward MCIPAC’s overall mission to ensure security in the Asia-Pacific region, especially in respect to disaster relief.

“We have responded 16 times since 2004 to disasters across the region, including Operation Tomodachi in 2011 and Operation Sahayogi Haat,” said Nguyen. “Our expeditionary capabilities and forward-basing have been crucial to our ability to respond to crisis in the region. We are the response force of choice.”


JSDF, Marines train for disasters > The Official United States Marine Corps Public Website > News Display

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Japan Can Into Submarine Hunting.... 



















































@Technogaianist @AMDR @F-22Raptor @Peter C @cnleio @rugering ---- techno glow sticks?!?!?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fenrir

Nihonjin1051 said:


> techno glow sticks?!?!?



Somebody into raves? Me too! .

'Merica can into sweet raving too





I've got no idea what's been posted and what hasn't so.





















Never forget your makeup before going out, never!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Say hello, Mr. Stealth aircraft. E-2 says hi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Japanese DVD cover showing T-4, F-15J and E-767 jet planes :*








Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*Japanese DVD cover showing C-1 transporter, CH-47J copter & T-4 aerobatic planes :






 
*
Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taj_91

mike2000 is back said:


> How much is that in dollars?


Let me google that for you
LOL!


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Technogaianist said:


>





Ah, the reminiscent view of glorious ages past. Shall we return to such glorious times when the Japanese Navy sailed from sea to sea, when our destroyers deployed in all 10 directions? 

I should like to see this. 


Some classic beauties:


The Imperial Japanese Navy Battleship Nagato,













The Battleship Hiei,







The Battleship Fuso,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan, New Zealand debut in largest US-Australia military exercise*









*Key Points*

JSDF personnel and NZDF military assets are participating in 'Talisman Sabre' for the first time
The drills will forge greater inter-operability between US and defence partners in the region
Japan Self-Defense Forces (JSDF) and the New Zealand Defence Force (NZDF) are participating for the first time to 'Talisman Sabre', the Australian and US militaries' largest joint training exercise.

The 2015 version has been described as the largest combined military exercise undertaken by the Australian Defence Force (ADF), and one that focuses on the planning and conduct of mid-intensity, 'high-end' warfighting.

"About 40 members from the JSDF will work with US forces in the conduct of the exercise", the Australian Department of Defence (DoD) said in a statement.

The country's chief of joint operations, Vice Admiral David Johnston, has described the inclusion of New Zealand and Japanese forces in the 2015 iteration as one that would enable the ADF to deepen its engagement with close defence partners without changing the bilateral nature of the exercise between Australia and the United States. "The primary aim of the exercise remains improving Australia-US readiness and the way we operate together through combined training," he said.

A Japanese defence official told _IHS Jane's_ on 7 July that the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force was sending a contingent from its Western Army to conduct amphibious exercises with the US Marine Corps' (USMC's) 31 Marine Expeditionary Force.

The 700-strong Western Army's Infantry Regiment is Japan's first specialised amphibious force and has conducted a number of landing exercises with the USMC in recent years.

Two Royal New Zealand Navy (RNZN) warships will participate to 'Talisman Sabre 2015': Anzac (Meko 200)-class frigate HMNZS _Te Kaha_ , which will perform as part of the opposing force in the exercise, and the fleet replenishment tanker HMNZS _Endeavour_ , which will help to refuel 21 ships participating to the drills, including the US Navy's (USN's) Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS _George Washington_ .

The NZDF is also bringing two NH90 helicopters. "This is the first time we have deployed the NH90 overseas and we're conducting trials and development to get them around the South Pacific and around the world", Wing Commander Scott McKenzie, commanding officer of 3 Squadron, said in a NZDF-produced video.

Other participating naval assets from the USN and the Royal Australian Navy (RAN) include the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS _Antietam_ , the Arleigh Burke-class Aegis destroyer USS _Mustin_ , and the Anzac (Meko 200)-class guided-missile frigate HMAS _Perth_ .

'Talisman Sabre 2015' is being conducted simultaneously at two separate training locations in Australia: the Shoalwater Bay Training Area in Central Queensland, and Fog Bay southwest of Darwin. The exercise will run from 5 to 21 July.



Japan, New Zealand debut in largest US-Australia military exercise - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Japanese DVD cover showing T-4, F-2 and F-15J jet planes :*






 

Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Space Debris Provides Convenient Cover For Japan's Military Space Ambitions*



Discarded boosters, defunct satellites, and other little things whizzing around can seriously harm human missions and space assets. So, orbital debris gets a lot of policy attention. There is a bigger problem than just the lethal environment, however. The orbital debris discourse is a convenient cover for ambitious military space powers worldwide. It allows them to develop technologies that, as it turns out, can also serve military purposes.

This includes countries like Japan, which studiously avoided any military association for its space ventures for most of the postwar period. What is different from the past is that Japan’s military moves in space are now officially sanctioned. They are likely to become even more entrenched as Japan shifts the tenor of its security trajectories under the country’s new legislation.

One focal point for solutions in Japan has been something called the Orbital Maintenance Systems (OMS). Simply put, this involves de-orbiting, refueling, and repairing old or defunct spacecraft. But when you focus on reduction or removal as potential mitigation strategies for orbital debris, you also speak to capabilities that can render your rivals’ space assets blind, deaf, or plain dead.

Japan has played a pioneering role in developing indigenous co-orbital technologies that can do just that. Its ETS-VII demonstrations from the late 1990s showed its capabilities to view, reposition, and drag orbital debris and, by logical extension, the space assets of others.

Japan’s official paradigm-shifting moves toward small satellites in 2002, starting with _µ_Labsat 1 (Micro LabSat 1), showed also its steady determination to continue down the course of testing OMS technologies. One of the experiments installed on it was the Micro OMS Light Inspection Vehicle (Micro-OLIVe) to test on-orbit remote-controlled inspection technologies.

Here is the point about Japan’s technology demonstrations as they continue apace: If Japan can reconfigure ever smaller smart satellites to inspect, reposition, drag, or de-orbit defunct space debris, it can also do the same for working space assets. If Japan can deploy some sort of a net that can capture space junk in partnership with a leading fishing net company, it can then also trap functional space objects belonging to others. If Japan can develop electrodynamic tethers that can be used to slow down and drag non-functioning objects into the atmosphere, it could also shackle or debilitate the working spacecraft of others. If Japan can really help figure out how to get a super-wide-field-of-view telescope and a novel laser system to detect and zap debris from the International Space Station (ISS), this will cast new light on the future of the ISS itself.

These newer technologies may turn out to be hopeless. But it is their potential military uses which puts some observers and corporations interested in grappling with orbital debris on high alert. When Astroscale, a private company founded by a Japanese entrepreneur, set up its headquarters in Singapore, it was not just looking out for its reputation for political neutrality among the big debris creators, the U.S., Russia, and China. The company was also taking care that its cleanup technology would not be coopted for military purposes to take down vital satellites belonging to countries.

Japan’s technology trajectories deserve close attention especially as the country moves forward with a more robust military alliance with the U.S. Obviously to go after something in outer space, you have to know where it is, what it is doing, and where it might go. Here too Japan has made concrete moves. As of 2013, Japan has a Space Situational Awareness (SSA) agreement with the U.S, the world’s most competent tracker and observer of orbital debris. Japan is also projected to create its own space monitoring division within the SDF by 2019.

As Japan both redefines its security identity and its military alliance with the U.S., it needs to provide greater reassurances and transparency about what it is doing. It may well imagine itself as Hello Kitty! but others do not. Among other things, Japan will need to provide far greater clarity about what its trajectories mean for the prospects of exercising the right to collective self-defense in outer space.





Japanese astronaut Kimiya Yui, a member of the Soyuz TMA-17M spacecraft International Space Station (ISS) crew, waves before leaving for the launch of the Russian-leased Baikonur cosmodrome in Kazakhstan on July 22, 2015. (ALEXANDER NEMENOV/AFP/Getty Images)



Space Debris Provides Convenient Cover For Japan's Military Space Ambitions - Forbes

-----------------


*低ソニックブーム設計概念実証プロジェクト第2フェーズ試験（D-SEND#2）
実施結果について
～世界初！低ソニックブーム設計の超音速試験機の飛行成功～*


---

平成27年7月27日

国立研究開発法人宇宙航空研究開発機構

　国立研究開発法人宇宙航空研究開発機構（JAXA）は、スウェーデン・エスレンジ実験場において、低ソニックブーム設計概念実証プロジェクト第 2フェーズ試験（D-SEND#2）の飛行試験を現地時間7月24日に実施し、超音速試験機がブーム計測システム（BMS）※1上空を正常に超音速飛行 し、試験機から発生したソニックブーム※2が複数のマイクロホンで計測されていることを確認しました。
　機体の先端・後端共に「低ソニックブーム設計概念」を適用した航空機形状の試験機による超音速飛行及びソニックブーム計測の成功は世界初となります。本 プロジェクトの目的である「低ソニックブーム設計概念」の実証につきましては、今後詳細解析が完了次第、お知らせいたします。

　超音速飛行時に発生するソニックブームの低減技術は、次世代超音速旅客機を実現するための最重要課題の1つと言われています。この課題解決のため、 JAXAのD-SENDプロジェクトでは、JAXA独自の「低ソニックブーム設計概念」の実現性を飛行実証により示すと共に、試験で得た成果からソニック ブームの国際基準検討※3に貢献可能な技術やデータを提供することを目的としています。

　今回の試験実施にご協力頂きましたスウェーデン宇宙公社及び関係各方面に、深甚の謝意を表します。

*※1.* 小型気球を用いて、空中に複数のマイクロホンを係留することで、地上付近の大気乱流の影響を受けないソニックブームを計測できるシステム。2011年5月に行った第1フェーズ試験（D-SEND#1）で技術を確立
*※2.* ソニックブームとは、超音速飛行時の機体から発せられる衝撃波が、結合して落雷に似た爆音を発生させる現象
*※3.* 平成28年開催のICAO（国際民間航空機関）のCAEP（航空環境保全委員会）総会では、将来の超音速旅客機の実現を想定し、ソニックブームに関する国際基準策定に向けた議論が行われる予定



*1. 試験概要*
スウェーデン・エスレンジ実験場において、JAXA固有の「低ソニックブーム設計概念」を用いて機体の先端と後端に低ソニックブーム化を図った航 空機形状の「超音速試験機（S3CM：S-cube Concept Model）」を、気球に吊り下げ、高度30kmまで浮上させ、切り離します。落下速度により超音速に達した機体を、マッハ約1.3、経路角50度で滑空 させ、地上に設置したブーム計測システム（BMS）上空を通過する際に発生するソニックブームを計測します。





D-SEND#2 試験シーケンス






D-SEND#2 超音速試験機







放球準備中の様子






放球の様子



Reference: JAXA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## mil-avia

*Japanese DVD cover showing F-4EJ, F-15J and T-4 jet aircraft :*





 

Related link(s).


----------



## LowPost

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Technogaianist @AMDR @F-22Raptor @Peter C @cnleio @rugering ---- techno glow sticks?!?!?



Neat chopper but the colourful lightning is too fancy for me, lol


----------



## mil-avia

*Japanese DVD cover showing F-15J and T-4 jet planes*

*



*
* 
*
Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japanese Admiral warns of China's moves in disputed sea*

The commander of the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force warned Wednesday of the possibility that the entire West Philippine Sea (South China Sea) could be "covered by China's sphere of military influence" if Beijing uses artificial islands it has built there for military purposes.
In a speech delivered at a think tank in Washington, Adm. Tomohisa Takei underlined the importance of ensuring that the South China Sea is "free and open waters" all the time to "make the Indo-Pacific 'Ocean of Prosperity.'"

Should the freedom of navigation be threatened, Takei warned that "an unexpected incident at sea can occur as a result."

China claims most of the South China Sea, believed to be rich in oil and natural gas deposits, despite overlapping sovereignty claims by Vietnam, the Philippines, Brunei, Malaysia and Taiwan.

Japan is not a claimant but has been denouncing Beijing's muscle-flexing in the South China Sea along with its ally the United States.

"Even though the Indian Ocean and the Western Pacific are geographically separated, they are so closely related that they cannot be separated both politically and economically," he said. "Therefore, we need to regard security in each of these two oceans as identical."

Takei urged each Navy of the U.S. allies in the Indo-Pacific region to "adapt itself to new strategic environment synchronized with the U.S. rebalance and enhance its own naval power both in quality and in quantity simultaneously."

U.S. President Barack Obama's administration has been implementing the policy of strategic rebalance to Asia.

Before giving the speech, Takei met with U.S. Chief of Naval Operations Adm. Jonathan Greenert.

Greenert told reporters that the United States "will be present in the South China Sea," adding that he does not acknowledge the artificial islands as China's territory. He also said China's South China Sea land reclamation is in a calm state of "strategic equilibrium."


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan selects Fuji/Bell option for UH-X programme*



Japan's Ministry of Defense (MoD) has selected Fuji Heavy Industries (FHI) to lead a programme to develop a next-generation 'UH-X' multipurpose helicopter for the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF).

The MoD said in a statement on 17 July that FHI would collaborate with US firm Bell Helicopter on the UH-X development programme. The two companies have proposed to meet the UH-X requirement with a modified version of the Bell 412 twin-engine utility platform.

The MoD added that it selected the FHI-Bell partnership ahead of a proposal by Kawasaki Heavy Industries (KHI), which was teamed with Airbus Helicopters and had jointly bid with a helicopter based on the European company's newly developed H160 platform. The MoD said that the FHI-Bell offering surpassed that of KHI-Airbus in several evaluation categories including aircraft performance, logistical support, development feasibility, and delivery period.

KHI was previously awarded a contract to develop the UH-X but the programme was scrapped after two JGSDF officers were convicted of assisting the company to secure the development contract. Bidding was rebooted earlier this year. While the cancelled tender called for the development of a new helicopter the restarted programme looked to procure a modified off-the-shelf platform in an effort to cut costs.

The UH-X helicopter will replace the JGSDF's existing Bell UH-1J Huey platforms that were licence-built by FHI and entered service in the early 1990s. The MoD is expected to procure around 150 UH-X helicopters over the next two decades, with the first entering service in 2021. The UH-X development programme will start this fiscal year with Bell 412 customisation scheduled from 2017.

The UH-X development programme is reportedly worth JPY13.3 billion (USD107 million), with follow-on production valued at about JPY180 billion. It is also likely that the MoD will look to export the UH-X helicopter, given that the programme is the first major aircraft project undertaken by Japanese industry since Japan eased its long-standing international sales ban in April 2014.


Japan selects Fuji/Bell option for UH-X programme - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Aepsilons

*Rocket carrying Russian, Japanese, US crew docks with ISS*


Baikonur (Kazakhstan) (AFP) - Astronauts from Russia, Japan and the United States Thursday docked successfully with the International Space Station under six hours after they launched, NASA television showed.

The Soyuz TMA 17M rocket -- carrying cosmonaut Oleg Kononenko, US astronaut Kjell Lindgren and Kimiya Yui of Japan -- had roared skyward from Russia's Baikonur cosmodrome in the barren Kazakh steppe at 2102 GMT.

After a fly-around at around 350 meters (1,150 feet), the rocket manuevered to a rendezvous with the ISS, at 10:46 EST (0246 GMT Thursday).

"We have contact," a NASA announcer said, as the craft soared high above the coast of Ecuador, 402 kilometres (250 miles) over the Pacific.

One solar array -- a type of power supply that captures energy from the sun -- did not deploy on time, but this did not affect the rocket's flight as the others were still operating, the US space agency said.

Scientists and space enthusiasts around the world were watching the launch closely, and with some concern, since the mission had been delayed by two months because of a Russian rocket failure.

Russia was in May forced to put all space travel on hold after the unmanned Progress freighter taking cargo to the ISS crashed back to Earth in late April.

The doomed ship lost contact with Earth and burned up in the atmosphere. The failure, which Russia has blamed on a problem in a Soyuz rocket, also forced a group of astronauts to spend an extra month aboard the ISS.

A workhorse of space that dates back to the Cold War, the Soyuz is used for manned and unmanned flights.

Ahead of the liftoff, the three men met with 81-year-old cosmonaut Alexei Leonov, the first man to walk in space and one of the Apollo-Soyuz commanders.

Sending the first man into space in 1961 and launching the first sputnik satellite four years earlier are among key accomplishments of the Russian space program and remain a major source of national pride in the country.

But over the past few years, Russia has suffered several major setbacks, notably losing expensive satellites and unmanned supply ships to the ISS.



Rocket carrying Russian, Japanese, US crew docks with ISS - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

The Sky Above to Earth Below....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMDR

*Japan to reach record defense budget of US$42 bn for FY2016*
Japan to reach record defense budget of US$42 bn for FY2016 21008152 | August 2015 Global Defense Security news UK | Defense Security global news industry army 2015

Japan is expected to seek a record defense budget of 5.2 trillion Yen, or about 42 billion US Dollars, for the fiscal year of 2016, revelead on August 9 local medias. This comes after three years of increased defense spending by the administration of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe.

Japan's Kyodo news agency says the budget request will likely include 140 billion yen on US military realignment costs. The request is also expected to cover costs for the bulk purchase of 17 SH-60 helicopters, and manoeuvre combat vehicles. Abe's government adopted a new five-year Defense Program at the end of 2013.
Under the plan, Japan's defense spending is expected to rise by an average of 0.8 percent annually. The latest budget hike would come as Abe looks to overhaul the country's defense policy with new security bills.

Based on the program through fiscal 2018, Japan’s defense spending is expected to grow by an average of 0.8 percent annually.

China’s rise and the military threat posed by it has been the main trigger for the boosted defense spending, officials say.

The two Asian giants have been butting heads over the Japanese-controlled Senkaku Islands, which Beijing also claims and calls the Diaoyus, with Chinese ships and aircraft regularly testing the Japanese response.

In a Defense Ministry white paper issued last month, the ministry said it remains deeply concerned about China’s maritime ambitions in the region.

The report said Tokyo is paying particular attention to Beijing’s growing military assertiveness in the East and South China Sea, accusing it of “high-handed” actions to change the status quo by force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

AMDR said:


> *Japan to reach record defense budget of US$42 bn for FY2016*
> Japan to reach record defense budget of US$42 bn for FY2016 21008152 | August 2015 Global Defense Security news UK | Defense Security global news industry army 2015
> 
> Japan is expected to seek a record defense budget of 5.2 trillion Yen, or about 42 billion US Dollars, for the fiscal year of 2016, revelead on August 9 local medias. This comes after three years of increased defense spending by the administration of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe.
> 
> Japan's Kyodo news agency says the budget request will likely include 140 billion yen on US military realignment costs. The request is also expected to cover costs for the bulk purchase of 17 SH-60 helicopters, and manoeuvre combat vehicles. Abe's government adopted a new five-year Defense Program at the end of 2013.
> Under the plan, Japan's defense spending is expected to rise by an average of 0.8 percent annually. The latest budget hike would come as Abe looks to overhaul the country's defense policy with new security bills.
> 
> Based on the program through fiscal 2018, Japan’s defense spending is expected to grow by an average of 0.8 percent annually.
> 
> China’s rise and the military threat posed by it has been the main trigger for the boosted defense spending, officials say.
> 
> The two Asian giants have been butting heads over the Japanese-controlled Senkaku Islands, which Beijing also claims and calls the Diaoyus, with Chinese ships and aircraft regularly testing the Japanese response.
> 
> In a Defense Ministry white paper issued last month, the ministry said it remains deeply concerned about China’s maritime ambitions in the region.
> 
> The report said Tokyo is paying particular attention to Beijing’s growing military assertiveness in the East and South China Sea, accusing it of “high-handed” actions to change the status quo by force.




Its not nearly enough, should be increased. To account for the Yen's depreciation.


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Japan’s F-2 Marks 8th Platform to Fly with Lockheed Martin Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod*


*ORLANDO, Fla., Aug. 10, 2015* – Lockheed Martin (NYSE:LMT) received a direct commercial sale contract through Mitsubishi Heavy Industries to integrate the Sniper® Advanced Targeting Pod  (ATP) onto the Japan Air Self-Defense Force’s (JASDF) F-2 aircraft.

This initial contract, awarded in 2014, includes a Sniper pod, spares and support equipment for integration. The F-2 is the eighth aircraft platform to be equipped with Sniper ATP, joining variants of the F-15, F-16, F-18, A-10, B-1, B-52 and Harrier.

“Sniper ATP’s proven performance and low life cycle cost will provide necessary support to the JASDF mission,” said Marc Nazon, Sniper international program manager at Lockheed Martin Missiles and Fire Control. “Integrating Sniper ATP on the F-2 also enables increased collaboration in U.S. Air Force and JASDF joint combat operations.”

Lockheed Martin will work with Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, the prime aircraft manufacturer, to complete Sniper ATP integration on the F-2. Follow-on contracts are expected to include additional pods, spares, logistics and support equipment for the F-2 fleet.

Sniper ATP offers pilots high-resolution imagery for precision targeting and non-traditional intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance missions. It detects, identifies, automatically tracks and laser designates small tactical targets at long ranges and supports employment of all laser- and GPS-guided weapons against multiple fixed and moving targets.

Japan’s F-2 Marks 8th Platform to Fly with Lockheed Martin Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod · Lockheed Martin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Sea Memorial,
Anniversary of the End of the War,


----------



## Fenrir

*Joint JAXA-NASA project

*Stork Set to Make Special Space Station Delivery*

Stork Set to Make Special Space Station Delivery | NASA





_The HTV5 CALorimetric Electron Telescope (CALET) Flight Crew Interface Test (FCIT). CALET will search for signatures of dark matter and provide the highest energy direct measurements of the cosmic ray electron spectrum. Credits: NASA_

A stork will soon make a special delivery to the *International Space Station* -- new research samples and equipment for research investigations that will occur during current and future expeditions in the many science disciplines aboard the space laboratory. The fifth Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (*JAXA*) H-II Transfer Vehicle, or HTV-5, is planned to launch Monday, August 17 with the space shipment. The HTV was dubbed Kounotori, “white stork” in Japanese, because it conveys the delivery of important cargo and expresses the HTV's mission to transport crucial materials to the space station. Indeed it will. The delivery will include materials to support the crewmembers’ research off the Earth to benefit the Earth.

The research this supply will support includes the CALorimetric Electron Telescope (*CALET*) investigation, an astrophysics mission that will search for signatures of *dark matter* and provide the highest energy direct measurements of the cosmic ray electron spectrum. (Cosmic rays are high-energy radiation particles that impact the Earth's atmosphere.) Investigators will measure these particles using a high-resolution telescope. The investigation addresses many unresolved high-energy astrophysics questions that have puzzled scientists for decades, such as the origin of cosmic rays, how cosmic rays accelerate and travel across the galaxy, and whether dark matter and nearby cosmic ray sources exist. The investigation also may help characterize the radiation environment and the risks it may pose to humans in space. Additionally, CALET's long exposure in space may yield evidence of rare interactions between “normal” matter and dark matter.

Birds of a feather flock together as Kounotori5, or HTV-5, will also deliver a flock of fourteen *Dove* satellites to support the *NanoRacks CubeSat Deployer* investigation. These small satellites will capture imagery of Earth for use in humanitarian, environmental and commercial applications. They are part of a class of miniature satellites often called *CubeSats*. The CubeSat deployer meets the growing demand to deploy CubeSat format satellites from the space station.

Other satellites being launched on HTV-5 include the GomSpace GOMX-3, a three-unit CubeSat mission to demonstrate aircraft Automatic Dependent Surveillance-Broadcast signal reception and geostationary telecommunication satellite spot beam signal quality, both of which are used for global aircraft tracking. The primary mission for the Aalborg University (AAU) student satellite AAUSAT5 is to receive Automatic Identification System (AIS) beacons from ships. The beacons are used to identify and locate vessels to support collision avoidance and search and rescue efforts.





_A set of Cosmogia Dove CubeSats being launched during Expedition 40 from the one of the NanoRack Cubesat Deployer (NRCSD) deployer mechanisms. Expedition 44/45 crew members will launch additional CubeSats during their mission. Credits: NASA_

The latest tool to promote commercialization in microgravity, the *NanoRacks External Platform* (*NREP*), will also take flight aboard HTV-5. Like the NanoRacks CubeSat Deployer, this facility, which is capable of housing multiple, diverse investigations, will mount to the JAXA Japanese External Facility (JEM-EF). It will be a plug-and-play resource for users who wish to send their investigations into the microgravity environment.

NREP will supply power to investigations, along with the capability to cycle commands and data to/from users on the ground. These studies also will have access to the vacuum of space, including extreme temperatures and radiation. Hosted items may include materials science, biology experiments, sensors, electronic components, and more.

Additional research supported by the HTV-5 cargo includes the *Twins Study*, a compilation of 10 investigations that will include, among other topics, integrated human *-omic* analyses. The analyses will help scientists better understand biomolecular responses to the physical, physiological, and environmental stressors associated with spaceflight. Key to these analyses is the collection of biological specimens like urine and blood from one twin in orbit on the space station and the collection of corresponding samples and data from his twin on Earth. Investigators will use the BD Vacutainer® CPT™ Cell Preparation Tubes arriving on the HTV5 for the collection of whole blood and the separation of mononuclear (or single nucleus) cells. Isolation of mononuclear cells from whole blood is a first step for obtaining the data necessary achieve the research objectives for three of the study’s *investigations*.

This fifth HTV mission certainly provides a bird’s-eye view of the research making an impact off the Earth for the Earth.





_Expedition 45/46 Commander, Astronaut Scott Kelly (right) along with his brother, former Astronaut Mark Kelly (left) are the subjects of the Twins Study, which studies, among other things, biomolecular responses to the physical, physiological, and environmental stressors associated with spaceflight. Credits: NASA_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Japan Ground Self-Defense Force Type-10 tank fires its gun at a target during an annual live firing exercise at Higashi Fuji range in Gotemba, southwest of Tokyo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

High-Flying Research as Cargo and Crew Missions Ready for Launch





_Japanese astronaut Kimiya Yui soars through the Destiny lab module._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Reuters / Tuesday, August 18, 2015
Japanese Ground Self-Defense Force tanks and other armoured vehicles take part in an annual training session, which is based on a scenario to defend or retake islands in Japanese territory, near Mount Fuji at Higashifuji training field in Gotemba, west of Tokyo, August 18, 2015. REUTERS/Yuya Shino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Start Your Day With a Replay of This Morning's Japanese Spacecraft Launch*






At around 8 a.m. EST this morning, Japan successfully launched an unmanned cargo vehicle, bound for the ISS. And man, watching spacecraft take off never gets old.

The shuttle is called Kounotori-5, and it was launched from the Tanegashima Space Center on Japan’s southern tip Wednesday night Japan time. It’s carrying 4.5 tons of cargo, says JAXA, Japan’s space agency: Food, water, and other commodities for the astronauts, plus equipment for experiments, an electron telescope, and gear for the astronauts, like extra SAFER propulsion systems.

Japan’s made other ISS-related headlines recently, as well. Last month, Japanese whisky maker Suntory announced plans to launch booze to the ISS in an experiment that could help scientists better understand the chemical processes behind liquor’s aging process—why it makes the alcohol taste better, and what effect microgravity has on it.

Oh, and another one of Kounotori-5’s jobs? Bringing a giant waste disposal unit filled with “6 metric tons of waste and expired experiment devices” back to Earth. In other words, it’s taking out the trash. Unglamorous job, but someone’s gotta do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

JMSDF Diver Corp,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Japan: Army holds live-fire drills as Tokyo seeks to expand role of the military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

JMSDF rescue diver






DSRV Angler Fish 2






Coast Guard rescue divers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

New Izumo-Class Helicopter Destroyer - 24,000-ton _Kaga_ (DDH-184) 





Japan Launches Latest Helicopter Carrier - USNI News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

DDH-184 launching ceremony
















Kaga is the second Izumo-Class Helicopter Destroyer:

Izumo class Helicopter Destroyer Carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

* Japanese Mitsubishi ATD-X Shinshin ready for first flight *



























You might also like:


----------



## Fenrir

*Collaboration between JAXA and UNOOSA to Offer Small Satellite Deployment Opportunity from Kibo to Contribute to Developing Countries to Improve Space Technology*

Collaboration between JAXA and UNOOSA to Offer Small Satellite Deployment Opportunity

JAXA｜宇宙航空研究開発機構






The Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA) and the United Nations Office for Outer Space Affairs (UNOOSA) agreed to cooperate in providing opportunities to deploy cube satellites (CubeSats) from the Japanese Experiment Module “Kibo” of the International Space Station (ISS).






The Kibo is equipped with a special airlock system and robotic arm; hence a small satellite can be released to space from it by utilizing the Kibo’s distinct functions. Satellite deployment capability is the Kibo’s unique feature on the ISS.

Small satellites can be manufactured at low cost and by utilizing relatively simple technology; therefore that can be useful for education, communication, disaster mitigation, and human resource development. With the agreement for collaboration this time, we can provide an opportunity for using space and verifying technology there to countries that do not possess the capacity to launch satellites.






While taking maximum advantage of the Kibo’s strong points and employing the network and know-how with UN member countries, JAXA will offer opportunities of small satellite utilization from the Kibo to developing countries so that we continue to contribute to the improvement of their space technology.

Information about how to apply for an opportunity will be published on the UNOOSA’s website soon. We will also announce the information in English on JAXA’s website “International Space Station, Japanese Experiment Module Kibo”.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMDR

*Missile Defense History: Japan Conducts first international test of the PAC-3*
Missile Defense History: Japan Conducts first international test of the PAC-3 | Article | The United States Army

On Sept. 17, 2008, airmen from the Japanese Air Defense Force met with personnel from Lockheed Martin, prime contractor on the Patriot Advanced Capability-3, or PAC-3, missile segment upgrade, at White Sands Missile Range, New Mexico.

The goal for the Japanese Defense Ministry was to "confirm the functions of the Patriot system that has been upgraded with ballistic missile defense capabilities" of the PAC-3 interceptor. The Patriot system is an advanced aerial interceptor missile and uses a high-performance radar systems. Patriot was developed at Redstone Arsenal in Huntsville, Alabama.

In this the first international test of the PAC-3 system, 80 Japanese airmen participated in an intercept test which pitted the PAC-3 against a tactical ballistic missile, or TBM. The interceptor in this test "demonstrated the Patriot Configuration-3 upgrades to Japanese Patriot ground system, and the addition of the PAC-3 missile segment to detect, track, engage and destroy a TBM target in a realistic battlefield environment." 

The PAC-3 Missile Segment upgrade consists of a hit-to-kill interceptor, the PAC-3 missile canisters (in four packs), a fire solution computer and an Enhanced Launcher Electronics System. 

Unlike previous PAC-3 tests, the missiles used in this experiment were assembled in Taketoyo, Japan, under a licensed production agreement between Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and Lockheed Martin.

The test was a success. Using their own equipment (missiles, radar and launcher) transported from Japan, the Air Self-Defense Forces successfully intercepted and destroyed the tactical ballistic missile, launched from 75 miles away. 

At the same time analysts collected data on resulting debris patterns to support the potential urban deployment of the Japanese missile defense. A spokesman for the Japanese Defense Ministry observed, "The success of the test was significant as it proved that Japan's missile defense system will function effectively."

In 2008, Japan's missile defense system consisted of four PAC-3 systems deployed around Tokyo and the surrounding region. Given the threat posed by North Korea, seven additional PAC-3 systems were to be distributed to bases around the nation by 2011. These would augment a fleet of four SM-3 equipped Aegis cruisers in Japan's two-tier missile defense architecture.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan will be equipped with antidrones systems : UAVs to neutralize UAVs*






(Defensa.com) At the end of last April it saw an incident in Japan has passed almost unnoticed informatively. -system An aerial drone controlled at a distance that had landed on the roof of the official residence of Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe was detected. Located in a central area of Tokyo, the building is heavily guarded by Japanese police forces but despite precedents in various parts of the world, had not thought of a similar action.

It had maximum reference as the apparatus of fifty centimeters showed traces of radioactivity, but with particularly low emission levels without danger to human health. The fact, which has exposed the vulnerability of certain public sites to actions in which controlled-the known distance to the generic acronym RPA (Remotely Piloted Vehicle) or UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) classic air systems are used - It has led to the start of a series of "corrective" measures that recently we learned some details.

Drones drones to eliminate
One will encourage the acquisition of several similar systems but to give them to the Japanese National Police Agency, which can also be deployed in events of great concentration of mass which is expected to take place in events like the Olympic Games in Tokyo in 2020. It would be remotely operated mills that would be equipped operationally and therein is his value with a series of technological developments designed to neutralize the like. What we thought is neither a laser nor a weapon to shoot them down, but that have a powerful emitter of encrypted signals that serve to interfere, quickly and efficiently, the control signal that directs aircraft involving the threat you have to counter.





This would involve them flying around the area to be covered and that at one point, to materialize some action in your area of responsibility, pasasen a "passive" one way "active" in which its enter into operating systems. Total control is maintained by the responsible police operators of its management and its use would be similar to the inhibitors already used in the field of Security VIPs (Very Important Persons) to avoid triggering bombs away, similar to those used by the military in their patrols to counter the effects of the explosion of such improvised devices (IED, Improvised Explosive Devices) media.

In addition to the deployment of these signals interception equipment could be used on other portable onshore sites. It is known that the plan, which has no less than four hundred million yen-about three million euros budgeted for 2016, also includes the purchase of launchers networks that serve to obstruct the flight of unauthorized platforms and , if necessary, proceed to his capture. Camera systems and also acquire radar to detect with sufficient reaction time, the presence of these modern air threats.





Japanese police itself there spread the news, looking to publicize their willingness to act diligently and for those looking to try a similar action already know it will not be easy. Also, in a broader plan that would affect the Metropolitan Police Department in Tokyo, have pointed out that the deployment to the 2020 Games may include a figure of over one hundred thousand officers, a number that is sure to be higher because in the same event in 1964 and it was attended by one hundred and five thousand policemen.

Contemplating the new problems is making a major effort in the deployment of cameras to be installed even temporarily to follow in real time different events where large audiences are given and is considered a contract with the private sector to introduce the new facial recognition technology to identify certain suspicious; curiously, they also pose groups formed only by a specially trained eighty women to riot act committed, because their presence will be most suitable to counter riots, riots or demonstrations uncontrolled. (Second Calpena)*

Photographs:
· The drones are becoming more widespread and able to be used in offensive committed by groups of terrorists uncontrolled or aerial systems. (Second Calpena)

· The use of remote controlled aircraft to neutralize similar threats is a technological challenge for which there are many solutions on the international market. (Second Calpena)

· The Tokyo Metropolitan Police has initiated a series of actions to improve their effectiveness in the face of future major events in the city.*


----------



## cnleio

Technogaianist said:


> Khaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quest 2015 - joint training with PLA in Mongolia:


That's good, rare photos of Japanese soldiers and Chinese soldiers training together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> That's good, rare photos of Japanese soldiers and Chinese soldiers training together.
> View attachment 258068
> 
> View attachment 258070




I'd love to see more Chinese and Japanese training together. We can learn a lot from the PLA , definitely !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I'd love to see more Chinese and Japanese training together. We can learn a lot from the PLA , definitely !


Learn each other, my friend ... "知己知彼,百战不殆"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> Learn each other, my friend ... "知己知彼,百战不殆"



I see potential in our fight together against terror.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I see potential in our fight together against terror.


Except terror near border, China won't waste our money & ppl into the mess of Midde-East ... that's not our War, China will stay far away from the fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> Except terror near border, China won't waste our money & ppl into the mess of Midde-East ... that's not our War, China will stay far away from the fire.



It will be the best way to test our military machines, my friend, what better way than on ISIS. 

Live fire.


----------



## terranMarine

Japan can always send some troops to fight ISIS now that the bill has been approved


----------



## cnleio

@Nihonjin1051 Any news about ATD-X development, i read news this September or October maiden flight ? Im interesting to the vector nozzle ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> Learn each other, my friend ... "知己知彼,百战不殆"



Yes learn from each other, to fight each other in the future.


----------



## prima99

cnleio said:


> @Nihonjin1051 Any news about ATD-X development, i read news this September or October maiden flight ? Im interesting to the vector nozzle ...
> 
> View attachment 258377
> View attachment 258378
> View attachment 258380



this one doesn't look too impressive. how about put this one in a fight against another Gen 5 like J-20 to see the result.


----------



## cnleio

prima99 said:


> this one doesn't look too impressive. how about put this one in a fight against another Gen 5 like J-20 to see the result.


ATD-X means advanced technology X-research aircraft ... it's not Japan F-3 prototype yet. Just next two years J-20A might mass production ... F-3 vs J-20A, not ATD-X.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> @Nihonjin1051 Any news about ATD-X development, i read news this September or October maiden flight ? Im interesting to the vector nozzle ...
> 
> View attachment 258377
> View attachment 258378
> View attachment 258380




Yep maiden flight will be in October. Not much news about it since the new security law regarding disseminating strategic information. 

One more month, bro, and we can see more pictures. 



prima99 said:


> this one doesn't look too impressive. how about put this one in a fight against another Gen 5 like J-20 to see the result.




Dude, the ATD-X is not the actual fighter, lol, its just the research aircraft from which the F-3 will be influenced in design upon. @cnleio got it right. 

ATD-X isn't going against the J-20, LOL!!!!

The F-3 and variants will. There is a difference. A big one.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Yes learn from each other, to fight each other in the future.



Nope, not fight, cooperate. There is direct military channel communications between the JMSDF Fleet Commander(s) and the PLAN Fleet Commander(s). More direct cooperation and communication between Japanese and Chinese than there is between PLAN-ROKN or PLAN-DPRKN. That's a fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prima99

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Dude, the ATD-X is not the actual fighter, lol, its just the research aircraft from which the F-3 will be influenced in design upon. @cnleio got it right.
> 
> ATD-X isn't going against the J-20, LOL!!!!
> 
> The F-3 and variants will. There is a difference. A big one.



k then. lemme know if there will be dogfight test of F-3 vs any gen 5 jets. this will be great input to put into KFX development.


----------



## cnleio

prima99 said:


> k then. lemme know if there will be dogfight test of F-3 vs any gen 5 jets. this will be great input to put into KFX development.


the F-22, F-3, KFX, FC-31 all have same aerodynamic shape-design, i think the dogfight mostly depend on which one can install more powerful 2x jet engines ... J-20 is unique (USSR Mig-1.44 died) different aerodynamic layout.


----------



## prima99

cnleio said:


> the F-22, F-3, KFX, FC-31 all have same aerodynamic shape-design, i think the dogfight mostly depend on which one can install more powerful 2x jet engines ... J-20 is unique (USSR Mig-1.44 died) different aerodynamic layout.



well i'm hoping for the best for all, especially for J-20. KFX still takes long time to develop and honestly i have doubts about the success of this project because honkey likes to limit any of their technology to others. i'd rather Indonesia to take parts in military development with China or Russia. they're trusted folks, unlike the honkeys


----------



## cnleio

prima99 said:


> well i'm hoping for the best for all, especially for J-20. KFX still takes long time to develop and honestly i have doubts about the success of this project because honkey likes to limit any of their technology to others. i'd rather Indonesia to take parts in military development with China or Russia. they're trusted folks, unlike the honkeys


Don't worry, China FC-31 project or Russia T-50 project welcome Indonesia at anytime ... both need foreign customers too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> the F-22, F-3, KFX, FC-31 all have same aerodynamic shape-design, i think the dogfight mostly depend on which one can install more powerful 2x jet engines ... J-20 is unique (USSR Mig-1.44 died) different aerodynamic layout.



Aerodynamics has many factors to consider, that includes thrust, drag, lift as well as weight. So it is not just about the power of jet engines, that alone is just one factor. And the aerodynamic layout is does not mean it will successful, it depends on the abilities of the plane to address the factors of thrust, drag, left and weight, which all influences aerodynamics of the plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I see potential in our fight together against terror.





cnleio said:


> Except terror near border, China won't waste our money & ppl into the mess of Midde-East ... that's not our War, China will stay far away from the fire.



There are many crisis areas in the world, such as the Daesh in the Middle East, and liabilities to stability and security, e.g. North Korea, which might likely necessitate both the PLA and the JSDF cooperating together. Just as the Starks and the Lannisters helped ascend Robert Baratheon to the Iron Throne and played a pivotal role to suppress the Greyjoy rebelllion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Arryn said:


> There are many crisis areas in the world, such as the Daesh in the Middle East, and liabilities to stability and security, e.g. North Korea, which might likely necessitate both the PLA and the JSDF cooperating together. Just as the Starks and the Lannisters helped ascend Robert Baratheon to the Iron Throne and played a pivotal role to suppress the Greyjoy rebelllion.



Both Japan and China have vast trade and energy interests in the greater Middle East region, from oil and gas imports , to machinery sales, to human resource interests that has peaked beyond $200 Billion each respectively. Japan's trade with the GCC alone is over $200 billion, this does not include trade with Northern Africa as well as subs sharan . China's trade and economic interest there is also Very Extensive. 

I think it has come to the point where both Chinese and Japanese bust take up the reins in safeguarding each of our trade routes independent respectively. Tho Japan and China may disagree on some geopolotics in East Asia, we both have common concerns in the unpleasantly unstable region that is the Middle East. Securing our interest should not be the sole responsibility of the western navies when Japan's and China's navies are the largest in Asia, bar the United States'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Arryn said:


> There are many crisis areas in the world, such as the Daesh in the Middle East, and liabilities to stability and security, e.g. North Korea, which might likely necessitate both the PLA and the JSDF cooperating together. Just as the Starks and the Lannisters helped ascend Robert Baratheon to the Iron Throne and played a pivotal role to suppress the Greyjoy rebelllion.


LOL ... u watching too many 《the Avengers》 movies, bro. China is the multinational country, Japan is a single national ... if we get into the "religious war" of Middle-East, China easily to get hurt inside more than Japan. Why we need to creat new enemy and catch fire into our garden from the Middle-East ? About North Korea, u may forget both defence agreement still work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

cnleio said:


> LOL ... u watching too many 《the Avengers》 movies, bro. China is the multinational country, Japan is a single national ... if we get into the "religious war" of Middle-East, China easily to get hurt inside more than Japan. Why we need to creat new enemy and catch fire into our garden from the Middle-East ? About North Korea, u may forget both defence agreement still work.



I'm not even a fan of Marvel, mate. Yes, I agree that intervening in the Middle Eastern conflicts isn't the best thing for China to do right now as it would exacerbate the problems even further but you missed the point of my post, sorry. That being said I didn't elaborate on my post, so this could be the reason for the wee misunderstanding.


----------



## Aepsilons

【平成２７年度離島統合防災訓練】
　平成２７年度離島統合防災訓練の記録をお届けします。詳細は、こちらをご覧ください。⇒ http://www.mod.go.jp/…/Press/pre…/press_pdf/p20150831_02.pdf


----------



## Aepsilons

*Collaboration between JAXA and UNOOSA to Offer Small Satellite Deployment Opportunity *

*Collaboration between JAXA and UNOOSA to Offer Small Satellite Deployment Opportunity from Kibo to Contribute to Developing Countries to Improve Space Technology*

The Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA) and the United Nations Office for Outer Space Affairs (UNOOSA) agreed to cooperate in providing opportunities to deploy cube satellites (CubeSats) from the Japanese Experiment Module “Kibo” of the International Space Station (ISS).

The Kibo is equipped with a special airlock system and robotic arm; hence a small satellite can be released to space from it by utilizing the Kibo’s distinct functions. Satellite deployment capability is the Kibo’s unique feature on the ISS.

Small satellites can be manufactured at low cost and by utilizing relatively simple technology; therefore that can be useful for education, communication, disaster mitigation, and human resource development. With the agreement for collaboration this time, we can provide an opportunity for using space and verifying technology there to countries that do not possess the capacity to launch satellites.

While taking maximum advantage of the Kibo’s strong points and employing the network and know-how with UN member countries, JAXA will offer opportunities of small satellite utilization from the Kibo to developing countries so that we continue to contribute to the improvement of their space technology.

Information about how to apply for an opportunity will be published on the UNOOSA’s website soon. We will also announce the information in English on JAXA’s website “International Space Station, Japanese Experiment Module Kibo”.

JAXA｜宇宙航空研究開発機構

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan's Military Gets New Rules of Engagement *


apan’s Ministry of Defense is in the process of updating operational rules of engagement for the members of the Japanese Self-Forces (JSDF) deployed abroad, _The Japan Times_ reports.
The revision of the JSDF’s operational code of conduct is a direct result of new security legislation recently passed by the Upper House of the Japanese Diet that includes the right to collective self-defense.

According to _The Japan Times_, Japanese Defense Minister Gen Nakatani held a committee meeting this Monday to discuss details and, among other things, initiate a new training plan to ensure JSDF personnel will be familiar with the new rules of engagement.

What is clear already is that the scope of JSDF operations abroad will widen significantly. For example, during UN peacekeeping operations, Japanese blue helmets will now be allowed to come to the rescue and support troops of other peacekeeping contingents and can engage in “normal” military security operations such as patrolling and vehicle inspections at checkpoints.

The legislation will come into effect in March. Its first practical application will in all likelihood occur in South Sudan, where Japan has dispatched around 350 soldiers who are engaged in engineering projects but also offer medical support to the local population.

New tasks could now include security protection of NGO workers, Red Cross staff, or other UN peacekeepers, _The Japan Times_ notes. However, it seems unlikely that these new tasks will befall an engineering unit and Japan will have to likely dispatch a special infantry unit for those kinds of operations.

Based off the revised U.S.-Japan defense cooperation guidelines, the new legislation now allows JSDF personnel to protect U.S. forces, including American naval ships and also permits logistical support of other nations engaged in fighting.

According to the _Asahi Shimbun_, special attention will be given to a new joint U.S.-Japanese action plan for the defense of the Senkaku/Diaoyu Islands in the East China Sea claimed by China.

This plan could be based on an anti-access operational concept with Japanese characteristics. As I noted before (See: “This Is Japan’s Best Strategy to Defeat China at Sea”), an anti-access/anti-denial operational concept with Japanese characteristics would take into account Japan’s role as a gatekeeper to the open waters of the Pacific Ocean.

It would focus on exploiting of Japan’s maritime geographical advantage over China by skillfully deploying the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Forces (JMSDF) along the Ryukyu Islands chain, bottling up the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) in the East China Sea until the U.S. Navy and other allied navies could come to the rescue.


Reference: The Diplomat


----------



## T-55

New Japanese armored vehicles

























Новые японские бронированные машины - bmpd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

T-55 said:


> New Japanese armored vehicles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Новые японские бронированные машины - bmpd



New 8x8 wheeled armored vehicle, It looks like type11's chassis or developed from it ...









type11 assault gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

cnleio said:


> New 8x8 wheeled armored vehicle, It looks like type11's chassis or developed from it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> type11 assault gun
> View attachment 261919




Ready for deployment , it seems. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=964750216920726


----------



## MarveL

Arryn said:


> I'm not even a fan of Marvel, mate.



What do you mean lad? You madafakaaaa....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

MarveL said:


> What do you mean lad? You madafakaaaa....


----------



## Aepsilons

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1067494309935222







cnleio said:


> New 8x8 wheeled armored vehicle, It looks like type11's chassis or developed from it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> type11 assault gun
> View attachment 261919






Another good view, my friend:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

_...国防軍にいつなるの。_



_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## Aepsilons

本能力構築支援は３ヵ年計画で実施しており、本年は２年目になります。昨年度は、測量及び道路設計等の基本的事項を教育しており、本年度は、道路施工管理の教育及び砂利道構築の実習を行います。来年度は、３年目になりますが、アスファルト舗装道を実際に建設させる計画であり、こういった活動を通じてモンゴル軍工兵部隊がＰＫＯ活動において、必要とする技術水準に到達させる予定です。

陸上自衛隊は、これまでの国際平和協力活動を通じて得た知見や技術を積極的に伝え、様々な国々に支援していく所存です。

Roughly translated; it means that there will be a logistical and operational support by Japan in Mongolia in the next three years as both countries field exercise together. Japan is invested in Monglia's development and both their militaries shall invest in an inter-service exchange program that will enhance current and future PKO (peace keeping operations) within North Asia and abroad. Japan, ever always, is firmly and totally invested in the maturation, development of North Asia. 





Japanese engineer and Mongolian counterparts. 





Japanese-Mongolian Engineering Corp Interservices Exchange 













Joint Japanese-Mongolian Forces


----------



## Aepsilons

How enlightening to know that some 8 centuries ago our peoples (Mongolia and Japan) were at odds with one another and were enemies. But within a span of a millennia, both have come out of that historical context, and have seen the benefits of cooperation in regards to globalist developmental views. I look forward to the ever-strengthening of Japanese-Mongolian Relations, and , hopefully an extension of this North Asian Cooperative Paradigm --- to include contiguous neighbor countries --- into this beneficent matrix.


----------



## Aepsilons

For all those who are Game of Thrones fanatics, i thought the title was pertinent, lol. No seriously , on serious note, this is the JGSDF's Arctic Readiness Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

^^^ You know nothing Jon Snow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Snow, my old friend...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

A baniya always pays his debt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Digging snow somewhere in the arctic....lol






The boys keeping warm... 







Cold ? Walk harder !



Skull and Bones said:


> A baniya always pays his debt.



That's so wrong in so many levels...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

They should come to Siachen and train with the Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

This is the Taiko -- ! Normally, and historically, this is performed by members of the Japanese Army prior to engaging in a battle -- as it is a good omen. After a successful military operation, it is normal for the Taiko Team to march into the battle field or the site of the defeated enemy --- and play with thunderous ovation.

Now, the SDF (Self Defense Forces) have maintained this continuity ! Let us enjoy the Annual Jietai Taiko Show !!!


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## Aepsilons

Roybot said:


> They should come to Siachen and train with the Indian Army.





Beautiful location, my friend.


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Can they take down the white walkers？


----------



## Aepsilons

utp45 said:


> Can they take down the white walkers？



It depends , does it require loosing Ygritte?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Nihonjin1051 said:


> It depends , does it require loosing Ygritte?



Probably, and it might claim the lives of Grenn, Pyp and some other brave brothers of the Watch.



utp45 said:


> Can they take down the white walkers？



I can lobby the Crown to bring the peoples of Westeros under one banner to eliminate the Night's King's horde once and for all.

@ the title: The words of House Stark could be appropriate for the state of some certain countries...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Arryn said:


> @ the title: The words of House Stark could be appropriate for the state of some certain countries...



ha ha ha ha!


==================================================




*October 6/15: *Northrop Grumman has completed the center fuselage for the Japanese Self Defense Forces’ first Joint Strike Fighter, forming the skeleton for the country’s first F-35A. The company manufactured the fuselage in California before shipping it to Japan for Final Check Out and Assembly. In total Japan has ordered 42 F-35As, with an initial order for six aircraft this year coming with a price tag of $827.4 million. The country selected the F-35 in December 2011, beating the Eurofighter Typhoon and an upgraded Super Hornet bid.


Japan’s Next F-X Fighters: F-35 Wins Round 1


----------



## T-55

A small selection of photographs taken during the exhibition show the arms of Japanese Self-Defense Forces, which took place on October 10, 2015 year on the basis of a military academy (training center) in the city of Tsuchiura


----------



## T-55




----------



## T-55

Показные покатушки - 477768


----------



## monitor

*Japan's Amphib Capabilities Stuggle With Rivalries, Budgets*
By Paul Kallender-Umezu 10:39 a.m. EDT October 11, 2015





(Photo: Mark Ralston/AFP via Getty Images)

9 CONNECT 25 TWEETLINKEDINCOMMENTEMAILMORE
TOKYO — Concerns are mounting among US Marine Corps observers and defense analysts that Japan’s commitment to developing an amphibious capability is being sidelined by senior Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (MSDF) leadership who favor investments in submarines, ASW capabilities, aerial reconnaissance and ballistic missile defense.

The “de-emphasis” potentially calls into question the effectiveness of the force, scheduled to become operational in the spring of 2017 and deemed essential to deter aggression against Japan’s far-flung southeastern Nansei Shoto island chain, said Grant Newsham, a senior research fellow at the Japan Forum for Strategic Studies.

“This is a historic point we're at. For the first time since the end of World War II, Japan has a choice of whether it wants a military able to defend Japan and protect its citizens or to just drift along with a stunted, misshapen SDF [Self Defense Force] that's of little use from a national security perspective and for Japan to remain pathologically dependent on the United States,” Newsham said.

The Joint Staff Office headed by Adm. Katsutoshi Kawano and the Ground Self-Defense Force (GSDF) appear to still be committed to amphibious development, and the MSDF Mine Warfare Force that has been assigned responsibility for the effort appears to have operated effectively at last month's Operation Dawn Blitz exercise.

However, in the MSDF, Japan’s amphibious plans seem relegated toward the bottom of the pecking order, he said.

In terms of funding, efforts related to the Amphibious Rapid Deployment Brigade (ARDB) amount to 17.9 billion yen (US$27.3 million) for the financial year to April 2016 to acquire land to build bases for 52 AAV-7 amphibious landing vehicles, seven Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft and CH-47JA transport helicopters.

The ARDB initially will deploy around 2,000 troops supported by about 90 specialists for training. Currently about 700 troops of the GSDF’s Sasebo-based Western Army Infantry Regiment are charged with defending about 6,000 islands and islets of the Nansei Shoto that extend south and west into the Pacific until they nearly reach Taiwan.

“Too often, people equate 'amphibious' with the Senkakus and since the Senkakus are tiny there's no need for an amphibious force. Instead, one should understand that the entire Ryukyus and Nansei Shoto are in play," Newsham said.

Newsham said that if properly funded, the scheme for ARDB would be about the correct size and organization, and that many more forward-thinking MSDF officers supported the development.

“Even if it lacks enough amphibious ships for a standing three-ship amphibious ready group like the Americans have, they can still do quite well with two ships, or even one, operating in support of GSDF,” Newsham said.

However, compared to resources being diverted into other programs, the ARDB is under-resourced, both in absolute budget and in planning, tactics training and equipment, sources said.

Col. Jonathan Goff, USMC liaison to the SDF, agreed that the ARDB faced a tough challenge if it was going to be an effective partner to the US.

First, the brigade's equipment will be almost immediately inadequate because of short-sightedness and (perhaps deliberate) under-funding, he said. For example, the ARDB needs its MV-22s to have refueling capabilities, attack helicopters need to be networked and, helicopters need folding blades, which can be retrofitted, for example. And all acquisitions need to be suitable for marine operations. None of this has been considered, Goff said.

“They have most of the right gear but lack enablers. There is a budgeting process deficiency coupled with a planning process deficiency. There are many things the SDF did not think about when planning for this,” Goff said.

More worryingly, a series of briefings beginning this spring by the Japanese Maritime Staff Office to the USMC made it increasingly clear that the MSDF now regards the ARDB as a distraction rather than a priority. The ARDB already faces the probability of being poorly trained but also may be the victim of inter-service rivalries.

Newsham said the USMC has received signals from the MSDF that it is not only reluctant to hold a Dawn Blitz 17 drill, citing lack of resources and ships, but also to commit to a joint effort with the GSDF to establish a joint task force to coordinate the amphibious mission.

“Amphibious operations are joint operations, requiring all three services to cooperate and operate in a unified fashion. Setting up a joint command for the Southwest Island Region is essential for focusing the amphibious development effort. This lack of jointness is SDF's most serious deficiency and prevents it from being effective," Newsham said.

"Amphibious development potentially serves as the forcing function for SDF to overcome this fundamental problem, and to actually become a useful force, able to defend Japanese territory and protect Japanese citizens. It currently cannot do either of these very well,” Newsham said.

Such parochialism among the three services that is moving beyond a lack of coordination to the point of noncooperation may prove to be strategically damaging to the ARDB’s chances of being an effective force.

“The best thing they could do is establish a Southwest Regional Joint Command centering on Kyushu and Nansei Shoto and consisting of all three components under one commander. Next, establish a joint operational command counterpart to the three service operational commands and give the Joint Staff real authority over the services," Goff said.

Further evidence that the ARDB effort is being choked comes with the fact that its two biggest advocates in the GSDF, Lt. Gen. Koichiro Bansho, former vice chief of staff of GSDF and commander of the Western Army; and Lt. Gen. Koichiro Bansho, former vice chief of staff of the Joint Staff Council, were both eased into early retirement this August.

The ARBD requires a new doctrine of maneuver warfare along with realistic training to form a ground force suitable for a maritime nation, not a Soviet land invasion, and which must be inherently expeditionary, Goff said.

“The SDF continues to insist on “a Japanese Way” of Amphib ops ... I hear this too often. That way is just an extension of the big land force doctrine, with centralized control, that they already possess,” Goff said.

Therefore, the ARDB “desperately” needs more training with US forces rather than less, Goff continued. The ARDB also needs organizations to test and evaluate units for combat readiness based on an objective set of training standards, taking advantage, for example, of the USMC’s Tactical Training Exercise and Evaluation Groups.

Related to this, ARDB needs to tap into new leadership that is open to the experience of the US, and not controlled by GSDF doctrines that were devised in the 1950s and that have no experience fighting amphibious warfare.

“There needs to be training where failure is allowed and units pushed to their failure point. The GSDF is an army of companies with almost no training at the regiment or above. Their capacity is adequate if the Russians invade Hokkaido, but not for a mobile, agile force in 2015,” Goff said.

Christopher Hughes, a Japan military expert and professor of international politics and Japanese studies at the University of Warwick, said it was perhaps too early to judge the unit, which has only been in planning since 2013.

“I hear the criticism of the Japanese moves thus far, but it takes time to build a marine force-type capability and we also know even the USMC is not free of rivalries in working with other US military services," Hughes said.

As the revised US-Japan Defense Guidelines make clear, it is Japan's responsibility to first respond to any attack on its southern islands. So Hughes believes that over time the ARDB would overcome Japan’s typical interservice rivalries because of the looming threat from China in this area.

“It's unusual that a defense capability — amphibiosity — potentially has such strategic, transformational importance, if taken advantage of," Newsham said.

“Japan's decades-long underfunding of the JSDF is a disgrace. However, even without major increases it is possible to develop a useful amphibious force as envisioned by GSDF and others. It just takes reorganizing existing assets and, as important, changed mindsets and missions,” he said.

Email: pkallender@defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

おはようございます。本日の自衛隊観艦式事前公開（体験航海）は、予定通り行います。参加艦艇の変更はありません。
乗艦される方は、気をつけてお越し下さい。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Sakura_Kaigun said:


> Thank you for making this thread, Sensei! I look forward to contributing actively in here as well.




Glad to have another Japanese member in here. Our numbers are growing, brother ! ! ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force trains with VP-4*



The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) Detachment 50 from Patrol Squadron 5 arrived Sept. 21 at Marine Corps Base Hawaii, Kaneohe.

JMSDF Patrol Squadron 5 is based at Naha Air Base on the island of Okinawa and currently flies the P-3 Orion maritime patrol aircraft. Over a span of 4,500 miles, the squadron brought two aircraft and full maintenance support.

JMSDF will be working in conjunction with Patrol Squadron 4 (VP-4) for about three weeks, aiming to foster international relations and cohesiveness between the JMSDF and U.S. Navy.

On Sept. 25, the JMSDF conducted a local area familiarization flight with one of VP-4’s combat air crews.

“I was impressed with their professionalism and crew cohesiveness. I was also fascinated by how well maintained and clean their aircraft was,” said Lt. Jack Turner, a pilot assigned to VP-4.

============================


*DSEI 2015: Japanese, Chinese naval officers clash over South China Sea*


Senior Japanese and Chinese naval officers offered deeply contrasting views on the security situation in the Asia-Pacific region at DSEI 2015 in London.

Vice Admiral Umio Otsuka, president of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force's (JMSDF's) Command and Staff College, cited 17th Century jurist Hugo Grotius's "freedom of the sea" as the basis for international trade and security on his way to asserting that a "certain country" was threatening this status quo.

Vice Admiral Yuan Yubai, commander of the North Sea Fleet of the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN), painted a very different picture of the Asia-Pacific maritime sphere. While his speech attracted interest after he said the South China Sea belonged to China by virtue of its name, Vice Adm Yuan devoted the lion's share of his presentation to playing up the opportunities for "unimpeded trade" under China's 21st Century Maritime Silk Route initiative.



DSEI 2015: Japanese, Chinese naval officers clash over South China Sea - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Jäger

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Overview of the JMSDF
> 
> 
> 
> The JMSDF is one of the world's largest navies and the second largest navy in Asia in terms of fleet tonnage. As of 2013, the JMSDF operates a total of 114 vessels (excluding minor auxiliary vessels), including; four helicopter destroyers (_or helicopter carriers_), 24 destroyers, 13 small destroyers (_or frigates_), six destroyer escorts (_or corvettes_), 16 attack submarines, 29 mine countermeasure vessels, six patrol vessels, three landing ship tanks, 8 training vessels and a fleet of various auxiliary ships.
> 
> As of 2013, a procurement list added to the current National Defense Program Guidelines has revealed that, among other things, an additional 48 escort vessels of various classes are planned to be added to the MSDF fleet in the coming decade. In addition, as of July 7, 2013, it was being reported that plans were under way to procure two more Aegis equipped destroyers in order to bolster ongoing BMD efforts, the first to be contracted for in fiscal year 2015 and the other in fiscal year 2016.
> 
> *The Submarine Fleet*
> 
> 
> *Soryu Class (5)*
> 
> The *Sōryū-class submarines* (_*16SS*_) are diesel-electric submarines that entered service with the Japan Maritime Defense Force in 2009. The design is an evolution of the Oyashio class, from which it can most easily be distinguished by its X-shaped tail planes. The _Sōryūs_ have the largest displacement of any submarine used by post war Japan.
> 
> The class are fitted with air independent propulsions based on Kockums stirling engines license-built by Kawasaki Heavy Industries, allowing them to stay submerged for longer periods of time.
> 
> The cost of the sixth submarine ("Kokuryu") was estimated at 540 million USD


are they phasing out the Oyashio class?



Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Shirane Class *
> 
> The _Shirane_ class incorporates an improved design based on the _Haruna_-class destroyers. The _Shirane_ class are also the first Japanese ships to be fitted with 3D radars, the NEC OPS-12. The ships propulsion include two steam boilers with two shafts that produce 70.000 hp and gives a maximum speed of 32 knots.
> 
> Its armament includes two Mk.42 127mm guns, two 20-mm Phalanx close-in weapon systems, one Surface-to-air RIM-7 Sea Sparrow launcher, torpedoes and anti-submarine rockets.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


these being phased out right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Bundeswehr said:


> are they phasing out the Oyashio class?



Yes, the Oyashio will be replaced with Soryu classes. 



Bundeswehr said:


> these being phased out right?



They will be phased out and most likely kept for coastal defense or transferred to the Coast Guard. Most likely they will be kept for territorial water defense. They are exceptionally powerful, despite their age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, the Oyashio will be replaced with Soryu classes.
> 
> 
> 
> They will be phased out and most likely kept for coastal defense or transferred to the Coast Guard. Most likely they will be kept for territorial water defense. They are exceptionally powerful, despite their age.


isn't japan making a new helicopter carrier class called Izumo correct?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Bundeswehr said:


> isn't japan making a new helicopter carrier class called Izumo correct?



Ja mein freund, wir haben 2 gebaut von ihnen , die DDH 184 und der DDH 183 :


















und die DDH 184,....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Ja mein freund, wir haben 2 gebaut von ihnen , die DDH 184 und der DDH 183 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und die DDH 184,....


will they carry some F-35s or only helicopters



Nihonjin1051 said:


> *Akizui Class *
> 
> 
> 
> The *Akizuki-class destroyer* is a destroyer class of the JMSDF - four ships are planned. This class is designed to escort the JMSDF's 4 larger _Kongō_-class destroyers which are tasked with protecting Japan against a North Korean ballistic missile attack. This class used to be designated "19DD" - referring to a date on the Japanese calendar, specifically the 19th fiscal year of the Heisei period (2007).
> 
> 
> The _Akizuki_ class is not really a new design but a modernized and slightly heavier variant of the Takanami class destroyer, whose purpose is to shield the _Kongō_ class from air, surface and subsurface threats. There are many small improvements like, for example, cleaner lines to reduce the radar signature and decoys for torpedoes; but the principal changes can be summed up as more powerful engines, sensors, sonar and the indigenous ATECS battle management system that has been called the "Japanese AEGIS". The main gas turbine engines are standardized on a higher-powered version of the Rolls-Royce Spey SM1C, in contrast to the combination of Rolls-Royce SM1C and General Electric LM2500 turbines used in the _Takanami_ class.
> 
> 
> Main features of the class include enhanced C4ISR and Anti-Aircraft Warfare (AAW) capability, with an OYQ-11 advanced Combat Direction Sub-system (CDS) and FCS-3A AAW weapon sub-system.
> 
> 
> Anti-submarine and Electronic Warfare (EW) capabilities of the _Akizuki_ class have been enhanced, with a new OQQ-22 integrated sonar suite sub-system (hull-sonar and OQR-3 towed array; - a Japanese equivalent of the American AN/SQQ-89), and the NOLQ-3D digitalized EW suite sub-system. These sub-systems communicate across a NOYQ-1B wide area network. In totality these systems are comparable to those of the _Zumwalt_-class destroyer.
> 
> There are 4 ships of this class:
> 
> 1) JDS Akizuki
> 2) JDS Teruzuki
> 3) JDS Suzutsuki
> 4) JDS Fuyuzuki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe , in my modest opinion, the JMSDF is not at the level where I believe she can be. We are severely limited due to the restrictive article 9 on our constitution. Japan has the capability, resources and capacity to launch Nimitz-class super aircraft carriers. Japan must have 3 of these, in addition to support from our smaller Izumi-class destroyers (helicopter carriers).


is it a destroyer or like a multi-purpose vessel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Sakura_Kaigun said:


> Thank you for making this thread, Sensei! I look forward to contributing actively in here as well.




sakura kaigun, i am batik kaigun

hajimemashite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Bundeswehr said:


> will they carry some F-35s or only helicopters




Officially no, but unofficially yes. They can be converted to host the F-35Bs that the JMSDF will be purchasing very soon. 

Officially, however, i think the requirement and demand for an actual full fledged aircraft carrier is there. This is why we are currently designing a super carrier that can better meet the needs of the JMSDF's fleet requisites. 

Something like this:








Bundeswehr said:


> is it a destroyer or like a multi-purpose vessel?



I think the classification of multi purpose vessel is good one. Yes, it meets that requirement, mein freund.



Bundeswehr said:


> will they carry some F-35s or only helicopters



Share some pictures of die Kriegesmarine, @Bundeswehr , ich liben die Kriegesmarine fleet !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Everything That Could go Wrong for Hayabusa Did, and Yet it Still Succeeded*










Just about everything that could go wrong happened to the Hayabusa mission, yet it still made it back to Earth while carefully protecting 1,500 precious samples from asteroid Itokawa’s surface.

The Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency launched the Hayabusa on May 9, 2003. It landed on the surface on November 25 and 27, 2005, and returned to Earth on June 13, 2010. It met all scientific objectives for the mission. But the true story is in the details of just how many ways the mission could go wrong without outright failing.





_Asteroid Itokawa is decidedly lopsided. Image credit: JAXA_

The spacecraft was originally intended to launch in July 2002 and target the asteroid 4660 Nereus or (10302) 1989 ML. Instead, a rocket failure delayed the launch and required the selection of a new target. Asteroid 25143 Itokawa a lopsided cylinder—540 meters by 270 meters by 210 meters across—named for Japanese rocket pioneer Hideo Itokawa.

The next hiccup was the payload. Hayabusa was originally intended to carry a small Muses-CN rover created by NASA, but it was cut from the budget. Instead, it carried a detachable minilander Micro/Nano Experimental Robot Vehicle for Asteroid, or MINERVA. It was designed to use an internal flywheel to hop along the asteroid’s surface, sending photographs back to Hayabusa.

The problems didn’t stop once the spacecraft launched. A solar flare in 2003 damaged the spacecraft’s solar cells, reducing the efficiency of ion engines and delaying arrival at the near-Earth asteroid Itokawa from June to September of 2005. Since the departure window to get back to Earth was fixed, this squished timeline meant that only two of three landing attempts were even possible.

The problems continued once Hayabusa reached the asteroid. The spacecraft collected data on the asteroid’s shape, spin, topography, colour, composition, and density before two of its reaction wheels failed on July 31, 2005. But the true chaos came with the landing attempts.





_Hayabusa casting a shadow on the asteroid Itokaw. Image credit: JAXA_

An error caused MINERVA to fail, with the little hopper deploying but never landing or returning. Thankfully, Hayabusa was also designed to land, firing tiny projectiles to kick up dust into its deployable sample containers. Except that of course nothing could possibly be that easy for the accident-prone robotic explorer.

Closer examination revealed Woomera Desert landing site was too rocky, yet the spacecraft still managed to land at the Muses Sea site. Sort of.

The original “rehearsal” landing failed, setting the spacecraft into safe mode and a stabilizing spin.

The first actual landing attempt was a cascade of errors—an obstacle triggered an abort attempt, but it was too close and instead descended in safe mode without triggering a sampling attempt. The sample horn were still sealed in the hope dust kicked up from the spacecraft was accidentally collected.

Another attempt was made two days later, but a leak in the thruster system threw the spacecraft into safe mode again, again preventing firing of the tiny projectiles designed to trigger a spray of debris into the deployable sampling horn.

Between the two landing attempts, the spacecraft spent about 30 minutes on the surface with no guarantee it collected a single particle of asteroid-dust.





_Most of the Hayabusa spacecraft burned up during reentry on June 13, 2010. Image credit: JAXA_

Problems with frozen pipes, leaking fuel, and communications glitches causedeven more consternation as the spacecraft attempted to depart the asteroid. By the time the return capsule was headed back to Earth, only 2 of 4 ion engines and 7 of 11 batteries were working; another ion engine automatically shut down partway through the journey home. By reentry, the reaction control system was no longer functional.

The spacecraft broke up during reentry, incinerating in a fireball as the samples drifted down to the Woomera outback of South Australia in a heat-shielded capsule.





_Retrieving the Hayabusa samples from the Australian outback. Image credit: JAXA_

Finally back on Earth, the samples were packed into double-plastic bags of pure nitrogen gas to reduce contamination, and loaded into a cargo container with air suspension to avoid shocks over 1.5 g. The soil at the landing site was collected for comparison to ensure the samples hadn’t been contaminated. It took another year to develop procedures to avoid contaminating the samples while studying them.

After all the fuss, Hayabusa returned roughly 1,500 rocky particles from asteroid Itokawa. Almost all of them were under 10 micrometers in size, tiny particles of olivine, pyroxene, plagioclase, and iron sulphide.





_Every grain of Itokawa samples are the topic of intense scrutiny. Image credit: JAXA/Eizo Nakamura 2012_

Hayabusa was the second spacecraft to land on an asteroid, following after NASA’s Near Earth Asteroid Rendezvous-Shoemaker spacecraft landing on the asteroid Eros on February 12, 2001. It was the first to ever collect a sample of an asteroid’s surface, and the first to ever attempt an asteroid sample return.

The spacecraft’s name Hayabusa (はやぶさ) translates as “Peregrine Falcon.”

Hayabusa2 launched in December 2014 en route to asteroid 162173, recently renamed from 1999 JU3 to 162173 Ryugu. The mission is set to land on the asteroid and once again perform sampling operations, this time with a small swarm of robots.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

*October 12, 2015*
* Japan fine-tuning campaign for Australian Future Submarine *

*COMMENT*
Blogger Julien Araneta in Comments [October 12, 2015 at 5:14 PM] below identified an excellent report by _Navy Recognition_ (see below) which concerned PACIFIC 2015, Sydney Exhibition Center, Glebe Island, October 6 to 8, 2015. The original comments from Naval Recognition and additional comments in square brackets are diverse. 
The removal of Prime Minister Abbott has forced a rapid revision in Japan's selling style - which concentrates on presentations by civilians from Japanese industry and the Japanese Ministry of Defence. Hence Japan's Defence Ministry spokesman Masaki Ishikawa and Izumi Ishii of MHI now feature. Japan is tightening up its bid and making it more understandable for a wider public including influential Australian politicians. Japan has moved very quickly since Admiral Sato's delegation visited Adelaide in late August 2015. 
One issue that did not seem to be mentioned in presentations is pressure hull steel type to be used. This is noting the Soryu's NS110 may still be too confidential for Japan to transfer to the Australian Soryu and in any case may be too difficult to cut and reweld and is weakened when that occurs. The cut/reweld problem may particularly impact on Australian Soryus given their longer desired operational life of 30 years. Japanese Soryus are just operational for 24 years maximum. Thirty years means that the need to replace Australian Lithium-ion Batteries (LIBs) and diesel engines (for higher diesel usage - longer ranges travelled) is much more likely. It is therefore likely that Japan and Australia are formulating another pressure hull steel alloy with fewer issues.
*ARTICLE WITH [COMMENTS]*
See original _Navy Recognition_ post at Japan's Government and Industry Held an Industry Briefing on Soryu Submarine at PACIFIC 2015. The text and photos from that Navy Recognition post are below. In square brackets are comments from Anonymous, S and Pete.
"Japan SEA1000 Industry Briefing at PACIFIC 2015
At PACIFIC 2015, the international maritime exposition currently held in Sydney Australia, the Japanese Government and Industry held an industry briefing on its bid with the Soryu for the SEA1000 program. Japan has a small pavilion at the exposition with scale models of the SEA1000 proposal, a Soryu class, an Atago class Destroyer and the 20DX Frigate.

*



Izumi Ishii, Vice President of Integrated Defence & Space Systems at Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd. during SEA1000 Industry Briefing at PACIFIC 2015*

The briefing which _Navy Recognition_ was attending was presented by Japan's Defence Ministry spokesman Masaki Ishikawa and Izumi Ishii, Vice President of Integrated Defence & Space Systems at Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd.

The Team Japan as presented by the Defence Ministry spokesman is to incorporate state of the art technologies from both Australia and Japan into proven technologies for ocean navigation, to work with local industries in whatever arrangement best suited for the Australian Government and to involve Australian industries from the design phase throughout the program.

*



Japan SEA1000 Industry Briefing at PACIFIC 2015*

According to Izumi Ishii, the submarine offered for the Australian SEA1000 program will be "a quite different submarine compared to the Japanese Soryu because of its American combat system, larger size and increase range but it will have some commonality with the Soryu".

MHI envisions two design centers: One in Japan and one in Australia with a growing Australian portion as the program transitions from concept design to basic design and eventually detailed design. A full scale mock-up of the submarine would be built in Australia for basic training (but no shore integration center is planned for now).

While both MHI and KHI (Kawasaki) build Soryus for the JMSDF, only MHI is involved in the competitive evaluation process for SEA1000.

The Japanese government has set up a website to help Australian companies getting in touch with Japan industries for the program. MHI will be conducting 1 on 1 meetings with companies accross Australia over the next few weeks.

*



*
["Anonymous" in Comments [October 12, 2015 at 5:17 PM] indicated SEA 1000 Concept (in the diagram above) shows double layer arrangement of future Lithium-ion Batteries (LIBs) (the Current Soryu adopts single layer arrangement of existing Lead-acid Batteries (LABs), and adopts [very difficult] Gas Tungsten Arc Welding (GTAW), Gas Metal Arc Welding (GMAW) and Shield Metal Arc Welding (SMAW), I think. Training of welders will be crucial element of technology acquisition, especially for NS110-GTAW.

Anonymous added that the Japanese Ministry of Defence (MOD) may release a list of subcontractors which is partially disclosed. Translation and understanding of NDS (MOD Standards) are also very important. There are so many things to do.]
["S" in Comments [October 12, 2015 at 5:22 PM] indicated (along the lines) that Japanese research on new main batteries for submarine revealed that the energy density of LIBs was twice that of LABs and lifetime of LIBs was 1.5 times that of LABs. 
But, from analysis of “Life Cycle Cost (LCC) Management Reports on 23SS (LABs-Soryu) and 27/28SS(LIBs-Soryu)” and other budget papers, S concludes that the life time of current LIBs will be twice that of LABs [that is higher than "1.5 times"] and that prices of LIBs will be high. When adding 24-years of operational life of 22 Japanese submarines with 30-years operational life of the 8 Australian submarines, more than 300,000 LIB unit cells will be needed. There may be a reduction in the price of LIBs caused by mass production effects.] 
*FURTHER COMMENT*
Reduction of LIB prices may also occur due to much more diverse and frequent non-submarine uses such as:
- in UUVs for civilian and military purposes 
- in large land vehicles (eg. trucks for mining) as well as cars and 
- much more common Tesla like (solar to battery) static use on an industrial scale.
Cost of LIBs will, of course, be one item in the many items that make up the submarine's up-front, training, running and other maintenance costs.
Right up until the winner is announced Japanese delegations will likely be travelling around Australia to promote their SEA 1000 solution to politicians, the RAN, businesses and wider public (through the media). Delegations will also be more widely discussing industrial alliances with businesses in all Australian states and territories (as all will likely be involved in the build).
Thankyou _Navy Recognition_ for use of your report.
Pete

Posted by  Peter Coates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Officially no, but unofficially yes. They can be converted to host the F-35Bs that the JMSDF will be purchasing very soon.
> 
> Officially, however, i think the requirement and demand for an actual full fledged aircraft carrier is there. This is why we are currently designing a super carrier that can better meet the needs of the JMSDF's fleet requisites.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the classification of multi purpose vessel is good one. Yes, it meets that requirement, mein freund.
> 
> 
> 
> Share some pictures of die Kriegesmarine, @Bundeswehr , ich liben die Kriegesmarine fleet !


i shall do so

FGS Bayern with JS Harusame during an exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Bundeswehr said:


>




Beautiful, @Bundeswehr ....! Rekindling of our old, historical military ties...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Beautiful, @Bundeswehr ....! Rekindling of our old, historical military ties...........



Have we ever exercised? Uh... not in a romantic way, but military-to-military? This is all I've got.

_Japan Maritime Self Defence Force (JMSDF) Tokyo Band i Oslo Spektrum under Norsk Militær Tattoo 2014 

Japan Maritime Self Defence Force (JMSDF) Tokyo Band in Oslo Spektrum at Norwegian Military Tattoo 2014_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Transhumanist said:


> Have we ever exercised? Uh... not in a romantic way, but military-to-military? This is all I've got.
> 
> _Japan Maritime Self Defence Force (JMSDF) Tokyo Band i Oslo Spektrum under Norsk Militær Tattoo 2014
> 
> Japan Maritime Self Defence Force (JMSDF) Tokyo Band in Oslo Spektrum at Norwegian Military Tattoo 2014_




Not that i've known, but i'm sure the potential is there, @Transhumanist ! Maybe a Norwegian-German-Japanese arctic exercise? 

Haha, let's not invite the Swedes just to tease Svenny boy @SvenSvensonov, LOL!





Gotta admit tho, these Bundeswehr snipers look pretty...badasss to me. 





Some sniper fun btw Australian and Japanese 

But where's Norway????


----------



## Transhumanist

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Not that i've known, but i'm sure the potential is there, @Transhumanist ! Maybe a Norwegian-German-Japanese arctic exercise?



 Oh boy, do the German's have icebreakers? They'll need them.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Haha, let's not invite the Swedes just to tease Svenny boy @SvenSvensonov, LOL!



They've not Arctic territories anyway. Best not mention it to Sven. He's still angry about the whole oil thing.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> But where's Norway????



Pretending to be a shrub of course:





















That Australian weather.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Transhumanist said:


>



Blue Eyes of Death.... 



Transhumanist said:


> Oh boy, do the German's have icebreakers? They'll need them.



My knowledge of the Kriegesmarine's Arctic-based fleet is limited, but i do know that the have some ice breakers. The most notable one is the Polarstern:




















And mind you, they have the *Kommando Spezialkräfte, *

*



*

Some more of our Deutsche friends' winter special forces.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Nihonjin1051 said:


>



 His face is red, poor guy must be cold.

Welcome to Norway!!! Enjoy your summer:
















No red faces here.
















Think these cadets are cold? Nah, face down in frozen mud's all in a days work 'round here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

@Transhumanist 

hahahaha! i admit, you guys know how to shake during the winter... lol...ehem...harlem shake? 










Transhumanist said:


> His face is red, poor guy must be cold.
> 
> Welcome to Norway!!! Enjoy your summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No red faces here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think these cadets are cold? Nah, face down in frozen mud's all in a days work 'round here.





but so can the Germans, too @Bundeswehr ...hahahahaha!






@Transhumanist , but check Japanese version , LOL!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

FGS Bayern with JS Harusame during a naval exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

Nihonjin1051 said:


>



 Is all of Japan in on this? There's some dirty moves there, but Mr. police officer. What a buzz-kill.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Transhumanist
> 
> hahahaha! i admit, you guys know how to shake during the winter... lol...ehem...harlem shake?



We ladies did a version too... um, let's just say you wont find it on Youtube.

I'll see you tomorrow. Gotta catch an early flight back home, I was in the US this week.


----------



## Aepsilons

Transhumanist said:


> Is all of Japan in on this? There's some dirty moves there, but Mr. police officer. What a buzz-kill.



Hahahaha, i know right, the part where he flicks his hands in the air ...definitely a party pooper!


----------



## Jäger

one of the Izumo vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Bundeswehr said:


> one of the Izumo vessels
> View attachment 265067



@Bundeswehr ,

I know that the Kriegsmarine is capable of building such ships of war, for example the Reichmarine's Tirpitz....







I hope you guys can build even larger destroyers that define the German military machine !



Bundeswehr said:


> View attachment 265049
> FGS Bayern with JS Harusame during a naval exercise




I love the Sachsen class frigate of the German Navy:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Bundeswehr ,
> 
> I know that the Kriegsmarine is capable of building such ships of war, for example the Reichmarine's Tirpitz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys can build even larger destroyers that define the German military machine !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Sachsen class frigate of the German Navy:


Believe it or not Sachsen class is actually a Destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Bundeswehr said:


> Believe it or not Sachsen class is actually a Destroyer



Well she is definitely armed to the teeth like one, lol. Any plans of more production of Sachsen class ? For an economy of Germany's size, and for a nation of some 82 million, Germany should at least have 8-10 of these babies. I think too much dependence on the French Marine Nationale and the British Royal Navy is a bad thing. 

Germany must militarize.


----------



## Jäger

By the way Kriegsmarine was the WW2 German Navy, now it is called Bundesmarine 



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Well she is definitely armed to the teeth like one, lol. Any plans of more production of Sachsen class ? For an economy of Germany's size, and for a nation of some 82 million, Germany should at least have 8-10 of these babies. I think too much dependence on the French Marine Nationale and the British Royal Navy is a bad thing.
> 
> Germany must militarize.


we aren't planning more Sachsen class, but we are building 4 new frigates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Go to German armed forces page bro ill post the new frigates there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Bundeswehr said:


> By the way Kreigsmarine was the WW2 German Navy, now it is called Bundesmarine
> 
> 
> we aren't planning more Sachsen class, but we are building 4 new frigates



Bundesmarine? Hahaha, i love how Germany and Japan had to "rename" our branches because of our French, American and British friends' sensitivities, LOL!!!!!

On the 4 new frigates to be built, what class are they?



Bundeswehr said:


> By the way Kriegsmarine was the WW2 German Navy, now it is called Bundesmarine



To be honest i dont really understand why we had to rename the damn branch, its stupid since its basically the same organization. 

For example the JMSDF is the english form of 海上自衛隊 _(it is pronounced as Kai Jou Jiye Tai) or it means Water Defense Force. _Its just so un-attractive sounding, you know? 

I prefer the original: 大日本帝國海軍 _(prounounced as Dai Nippon Teikoku Kaigun)_ which means "The Great Imperial Navy of the Great Japanese Empire". 

Now that was a name! LOL!!!!!



Bundeswehr said:


> Go to German armed forces page bro ill post the new frigates there



Will do buddy ! Thank God we have more German nationalists here. I'm tired of talking to leftist German members or Russo-Germans. LOL!

I want REAL Germans, you know, ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

０月７日（水）今年で１９回目となる全自衛隊陸上競技会が、朝霞駐屯地（埼玉県）で実施されました。
風が強く、やや肌寒いコンディションの中、男子１２種目、女子４種目に陸・海・空自衛官が参加し、熱き戦いが繰り広げられました。

Translated: The annual self defense forces sports competition event was held in Saitama prefecture , at the Asaka shooting range. 

-----

Congratulations to our participants !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Bundeswehr ,
> 
> I know that the Kriegsmarine is capable of building such ships of war, for example the Reichmarine's Tirpitz....


and..the battleship bismarck, the most powerful surface warship of the kriegsmarine.





sinking the Hood, the most powerful battleship of the British Navy in a sea battle.





the final battle of the Bismarck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

ATD-X

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-55

Fleet Review: Japan shows off naval power

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carach Angren

"Fleet review 2015"

Japan's flåde anmeldelse, som omfattede en imponerende parade af skibe og fly. I alt blev omkring 50 skibe er involveret, herunder en international komponent fra USA, Frankrig, Australien, Indien og Sydkorea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carach Angren



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gabriel92

A ShinMaywa US-2 amphibious SAR aircraft makes a low level pass past the JS Akizuki ship






@Nihonjin1051 Long time no see,how are you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Carach Angren said:


>


You have posted very good pics.Thank you!!! Would you be kind enough to provide details about them as well?

@Nihonjin1051 Can you provide details about them as well. Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Gabriel92 said:


> A ShinMaywa US-2 amphibious SAR aircraft makes a low level pass past the JS Akizuki ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 Long time no see,how are you ?




@Gabriel92 !! I've missed you, mon ami!  How have you been?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Gabriel92 !! I've missed you, mon ami!  How have you been?



Well,until proven otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

@Nihonjin1051 Aggressor unit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

* Japanese Navy launches new minesweeper made of composites *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LowPost

Type 10 MBT infographic:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Viet said:


> and..the battleship bismarck, the most powerful surface warship of the kriegsmarine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sinking the Hood, the most powerful battleship of the British Navy in a sea battle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the final battle of the Bismarck.





Bro, 

They were beautiful. As beautiful as our Musashi....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

@Arryn , the Type 10 MBT is great, definitely. But i can't wait till we start building more machines of war similar in calibre to the IJN's Battleship Nagato:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Arryn , the Type 10 MBT is great, definitely. But i can't wait till we start building more machines of war similar in calibre to the IJN's Battleship Nagato:



Nihonjin-san, do you have any information on the new class of Minesweepers? Several days ago the 690-ton _Awaji _was launched as the first of a new class of three minesweepers. It's replacing the older_ Yaeyama-class.
_
Awaji-class
_







_











Yaeyama-class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Carach Angren said:


> Nihonjin-san, do you have any information on the new class of Minesweepers? Several days ago the 690-ton _Awaji _was launched as the first of a new class of three minesweepers. It's replacing the older_ Yaeyama-class.
> _
> Awaji-class
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaeyama-class





The 690-ton _Awaji _is the lead vessel of a new class of mine countermeasure vessels slated to replace three wooden-hulled 1,000-ton _Yaeyama_-class minesweepers that have been in service since March 1993.

The _Awaji_, named after an island in Hyogo Prefecture, boasts a new special hull made out of composite fiber-reinforced plastic in order not to set off mines with its built-in metal detecting sensors during minesweeping operations.

The ship boasts a length of 67 meters, a beam of 11 meters, and a draught of 5.2 meters_ ._ The top speed of the_ Awaji_, powered by two diesel engines, is 14 knots according to representatives of the Japan Maritime United Corporation. The primary weapon of the JMSDF’s new vessel’s will be a 20 millimeter cannon.

Overall, the JMSDF’s current minesweeping fleet consists of 21 ships–one of the largest in the world–and has gained international renown for its expertise in “sea clearance” (the Japanese euphemism for minesweeping operations), primarily based on past missions. Japan deployed five minesweepers to the Persian Gulf in 1991 to remove 1,200 sea mines laid by the Iraqi military in the waters off Kuwait. During the opening stages of the Korean War (1950 to 1951), Japanese minesweepers helped clear landing areas from mines for American troops and also were engaged in operations further away from the shores of the Korean Peninsula in the Sea of Japan.

JMSDF minesweeping operations were the subject of discussion during debates over two contentious security bills–based on a July 2014 Cabinet resolution reinterpreting article 9 of Japan’s pacifist Constitution–which passed the Upper House of the Japanese Diet in September 2015.



Carach Angren said:


>



Beautiful! May she and her sisters serve the Navy with pride and distinction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The 690-ton _Awaji _is the lead vessel of a new class of mine countermeasure vessels slated to replace three wooden-hulled 1,000-ton _Yaeyama_-class minesweepers that have been in service since March 1993.
> 
> The _Awaji_, named after an island in Hyogo Prefecture, boasts a new special hull made out of composite fiber-reinforced plastic in order not to set off mines with its built-in metal detecting sensors during minesweeping operations.
> 
> The ship boasts a length of 67 meters, a beam of 11 meters, and a draught of 5.2 meters_ ._ The top speed of the_ Awaji_, powered by two diesel engines, is 14 knots according to representatives of the Japan Maritime United Corporation. The primary weapon of the JMSDF’s new vessel’s will be a 20 millimeter cannon.
> 
> Overall, the JMSDF’s current minesweeping fleet consists of 21 ships–one of the largest in the world–and has gained international renown for its expertise in “sea clearance” (the Japanese euphemism for minesweeping operations), primarily based on past missions. Japan deployed five minesweepers to the Persian Gulf in 1991 to remove 1,200 sea mines laid by the Iraqi military in the waters off Kuwait. During the opening stages of the Korean War (1950 to 1951), Japanese minesweepers helped clear landing areas from mines for American troops and also were engaged in operations further away from the shores of the Korean Peninsula in the Sea of Japan.
> 
> JMSDF minesweeping operations were the subject of discussion during debates over two contentious security bills–based on a July 2014 Cabinet resolution reinterpreting article 9 of Japan’s pacifist Constitution–which passed the Upper House of the Japanese Diet in September 2015.



Tak hr! Follow up question, wooden and composite hulls will help counter some influence mines like magnetic mines, but what options does Japan leverage for pressure sensitive bottom-moored mines that rely on a ships displaced water? Or non-magnetic influence, contact or passive-sensor (typically acoustic) mines? What systems/sensors does Japan use?

There is surprisingly little public info on Japanese weapons.

Japan operates several UUV designs for mine-hunting and ASW operations, but no public info about their type.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Carach Angren said:


> There is surprisingly little public info on Japanese weapons.



Naturally, since our enemies may use this. 



Carach Angren said:


> Tak hr! Follow up question, wooden and composite hulls will help counter some influence mines like magnetic mines, but what options does Japan leverage for pressure sensitive bottom-moored mines that rely on a ships displaced water? Or non-magnetic influence, contact or passive-sensor (typically acoustic) mines? What systems/sensors does Japan use?



I cannot reveal that , my friend. I hope you dont take it personally.



Carach Angren said:


> Japan operates several UUV designs for mine-hunting and ASW operations, but no public info about their type.




he he he, that is true.


----------



## cnleio

Indus Falcon said:


> You have posted very good pics.Thank you!!! Would you be kind enough to provide details about them as well?
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 Can you provide details about them as well. Thanks!


A canard test vehicle base on T-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @Arryn , the Type 10 MBT is great, definitely. But i can't wait till we start building more machines of war similar in calibre to the IJN's Battleship Nagato:



I'm not certain whether it is viable to introduce tank guns with a calibre greater than 125 mm though. I mean, technically it ought to be possible but what advantages would it have over the current generation guns? 

But let's see what Rheinmetall, IMI et al. will come up with in the future. 

Nice coloured pictures by the way.


----------



## Aepsilons

Japan and China's defense ministers agreed Wednesday on the need to quickly set up a maritime communications link to prevent accidental collisions of fighter planes and warships belonging to the two nations.
Japanese Defense Minister Gen Nakatani met with Chinese counterpart Chang Wanquan at a hotel on the outskirts of Kuala Lumpur, the first meeting between the two nations' defense ministers in nearly four and a half years. The countries were supposed to sign a memorandum as early as this past July on a mechanism that would alert the other side of an inadvertent approach of vessels or aircraft. But tensions surrounding gas fields in the East China Sea stalled negotiations.

Such a system will be necessary to prevent an escalation of an unexpected event, Nakatani said. 

The defense chiefs did not see eye to eye on the South China Sea. Nakatani relayed the Japanese government's concerns about China's island-building project, including its effects on free passage. Chang replied that it is not an issue between China and Japan, and demanded that Japan refrain from actions "that will complicate the situation in the South China Sea." The Japanese side has not released details of the discussion.

Nakatani also defended Japan's recently passed security measures, saying "we will remain a pacifist nation and hold fast to our strict policy of self-defense."

Japan-China talks: Defense chiefs agree on quick launch of communication mechanism- Nikkei Asian Review


----------



## Aepsilons

Gen Nakatani, head of the Japan Defense Agency, will visit Vietnam from November 5-7 at the invitation of Minister of National Defense Phung Quang Thanh, Tuoi Tre newspaper reported.

His Vietnam visit would follow the ASEAN Defense Ministers’ Meeting (ADMM) Plus, to be held from November 3-5 in Malaysia.

The two sides are expected to discuss China's territorial claims in the East Sea, internationally known as South China Sea, Japanese media reported. 

Nakatani's talks with his Vietnamese counterpart will come amid rising tensions in the region after the United States told Southeast Asian countries that it would deploy warships to what China claims as its territorial waters in disputed areas of the sea, Kyodo News agency reported, citing Japanese diplomatic sources.
During the meeting, Nakatani is also expected to explain Japan's laws enacted in late September that will expand the role of the military abroad, Kyodo said.

The Japanese minister is also likely to discuss his country's support for Vietnam's efforts to build up its own military capacity. During his visit, he is thought likely to stop by a naval base in Cam Ranh Bay in central Vietnam, which faces the South China Sea.

The Nikkei Asian Review also reported that Japan's Maritime Self-Defense Forces will visit the Cam Ranh Bay next fiscal year.

Japan plans to send ships to Cam Ranh for the first time, letting them refuel and restock on food and other supplies, according to the report. 

Nakatani will likely sign an agreement on the matter with Vietnamese counterpart Phung Quang Thanh during a November 6 meeting in Hanoi, the report said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan Chooses KC-46A, Airbus Prolongs A330 MRTT*

Boeing finally has an export customer for the KC-46A Pegasus tanker, although in the end the buyer, Japan, did not have another choice. Airbus, meanwhile, is committing itself to building the rival A330 Multi Role Tanker Transport into the 2020s, while looking at adding surveillance systems to the type. Japan says it will buy three KC-46As for ¥21 billion ($170 million) each in its budget for the fiscal year beginning April 2016.

Japan Chooses KC-46A, Airbus Prolongs A330 MRTT | Defense content from Aviation Week


----------



## Aepsilons

Japan is poised to become a bigger military space player. It says this will protect against security threats from North Korea and China, and also fortify its alliance with the United States. Japan’s space-related capabilities are not in doubt. Nor is there dispute about official and top-level support for these directions.

One issue that has not gotten as much attention is how Japan intends to extend collective self-defense to outer space. Simply put, collective self-defense is the use of force to defend an ally or a friendly power. While Japan has had this right derived from the UN Charter, it chose not to exercise it in line with long-standing constitutional interpretations. This has changed. The Abe Cabinet’s Decision on 1 July 2014 reinterpreted Japan’s right to _exercise_ collective self-defense.

To be sure, on the surface, this interpretive change is incremental. But operationally, it is also historic. Unlike the past, the reinterpretation has changed Japan’s ability to come to the aid of the United States or other like-minded allies. Specifically, Japan now has the circumscribed minimum capability to protect the weapons and other units of, say, the U.S. armed forces so long as they are contributing to the defense of Japan.


The reaction to the revision of the U.S.-Japan Defense Guidelines in April 2015 showcased what all these changes might mean in the context of the U.S.-Japan alliance. As U.S. Defense Secretary Ashton Carter put it, the U.S. can hope to cooperate with Japan in “new ways” both regionally and globally, as it had not been able to do before.

These new ways are not yet quite clear. But it is reasonably foreseeable that Japan’s new right to exercise collective self-defense will be implicated in the expanding U.S.-Japan military cooperation in the space domain.


U.S.-Japan Military Space Alliance Promises To Grow In 'New Ways'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

The Japanese and U.S. governments established on Tuesday a new entity to unify the security and diplomacy operations of the Self-Defense Forces and the U.S. military, both in peacetime and in response to emergency situations.

The decision to set up the group was made by the Subcommittee for Defense Cooperation, a panel composed of director general-level diplomatic and defense officials from both countries, based on the Japan-U.S. defense cooperation guidelines revised in April.

The subcommittee also agreed to devise a joint plan prescribing defense force responses to specific emergency situations.

But details of the joint plan — which includes classified information — will be kept from the public, as will the content of deliberations by the new coordination group, adding to concerns about a lack of transparency in the countries’ cooperation negotiations.

The joint plan is aimed at making use of Japan’s recently passed security legislation that provides for the expansion of SDF activities.

The alliance coordination group is designed to provide for the sharing of information in any eventuality, allowing for rapid decision-making and thus strengthening the countries’ defense alliance.

According to a Japanese source, the coordination group, for example, would likely respond should North Korea test-fire a ballistic missile in peacetime.

The new group will involve officials from Japan’s National Security Council, the Foreign and Defense ministries and the SDF.

The U.S. part of the group will include officials from the National Security Council, State Department, Office of the Secretary of Defense, Joint Chiefs of Staff, U.S. Pacific Command and U.S. Forces Japan.

Tuesday’s agreement also provides for the establishment of two coordination centers under the new group’s command — one for communications between the Defense Ministry’s Joint Staff Office and U.S. Pacific Command, and another for information sharing between the SDF and U.S. military.

While specific matters that fall under the new group’s purview have not been fixed, the joint plan sets out particular emergency situations and the respective operational responses by the countries’ defense forces.

The plan is likely to specify the forces involved in each response, necessary personnel numbers, and ports and airports from which they will be deployed.

According to Defense Ministry sources, the joint plan has until now been stuck at the consideration phase, but SDF and U.S. military officials will now begin formulating the plan according to the instructions of government ministers.


Japan, U.S. to unify defense operations under new body, action plan | The Japan Times


@gambit @F-22Raptor @SvenSvensonov, @Technogaianist @LeveragedBuyout @Hamartia Antidote @Syed.Ali.Haider @Horus @WebMaster @CENTCOM @James Jaevid et al.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Japan plans to acquire three Boeing KC-46A aerial refueling tankers for its Air Self-Defense Force (ASDF), becoming the first international customer of the new aircraft. Japan’s defense ministry announced the decision on October 23.

Boeing was the lone bidder for the ASDF requirement, submitting a proposal by the ministry’s September 8 deadline. Japan is funding the acquisition in its Fiscal Year 2016 defense budget, and plans to deploy the Boeing 767-based tanker by 2020.

The ASDF currently operates four Boeing KC-767 air tankers. The service chose the new Pegasus tanker “because it can refuel U.S. fighter planes heading to combat zones in the event of a Japan-U.S. joint military operation, which could be made possible by the new security legislation under deliberation in the Diet,” said _The Asahi Shimbun_, which reported the ministry’s selection of the KC-46A in September. “The highly contentious bills would remove Japan’s long-held ban on the exercise of the right to collective self-defense and greatly expand the overseas role of the ASDF,” the newspaper added. The Diet later enacted the security legislation.

In June, South Korea’s air force selected the Airbus A330 multi-role tanker transport as its future aerial refueling tanker over the KC-46A and a Boeing 767 tanker conversion that Israel Aerospace Industries proposed. South Korea will buy four MRTT tankers.

Boeing and the U.S. Air Force completed the first flight of a full KC-46A tanker from Paine Field in Everett, Wash., to Boeing Field in Seattle on September 25. The manufacturer is building and flying four prototypes under an engineering and manufacturing development contract with the U.S. service, which plans to acquire the first 18 of 179 planned tankers by August 2017.

“We look forward to working alongside the U.S. government to help Japan expand its aerial refueling capabilities with Boeing’s next-generation KC-46 tanker,” the manufacturer said following the announcement in Japan. “We appreciate the confidence the Japan Ministry of Defense has shown in Boeing as we honor our commitments in country and continue our enduring partnership with Japan, which has been going strong for more than 60 years. Japanese industry plays a vital role in Boeing’s commercial and military programs and we hope to increase our presence in Japan.”


Japan Will Be First International Customer for Boeing KC-46A | Defense News: Aviation International News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

SEOUL--Japan's defense chief has tried to ease South Korea's concerns about Tokyo's shift to allow its military to fight overseas, saying it won't do anything to contravene international law.

Japanese Defense Minister Gen Nakatani met his South Korean counterpart, Han Min-koo, here Oct. 20 amid a diplomatic push by Japan, South Korea and China to resume a three-way summit, with a meeting possible as early as November in Seoul after a more than three-year break.

"Minister Nakatani explained Japan's security legislation and the fact that when the Self-Defense Forces operate in other countries' territories, the relevant countries' approval will be sought under international law," a joint statement said.

South Korea has expressed concern about Japan's move to allow its troops to fight overseas in a shift away from the limits placed on its military by its pacifist Constitution drawn up after the war, saying Japanese forces will not be allowed on to the Korean Peninsula without its agreement.

The legacy of World War II still haunts Japan's relations with China and South Korea, which suffered under Japan's sometimes brutal occupation and colonial rule before Tokyo's defeat in 1945.

Japan's new security legislation, passed last month by the Diet, has triggered protests from ordinary Japanese and others who say it violates the Constitution and could ensnare Japan in U.S.-led conflicts.

Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe has not held a summit with South Korean President Park Geun-hye since taking office in December 2012 because of tensions over history and territory.

The United States is keen to encourage better relations between South Korea and Japan, its two biggest allies in Asia, given concerns about North Korea and an increasingly assertive China.

Park said Oct. 15 that she hoped a three-way summit would help clear obstacles to better relations with Tokyo and boost stability in Northeast Asia.

Park has worked to improve ties with China, which is South Korea's biggest trading partner, and raised some eyebrows in Washington when she attended Beijing's military parade to mark the end of World War II in September.



Tokyo's defense chief assures Seoul that Japan's military will abide by international law - AJW by The Asahi Shimbun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

SEOUL--Japan's defense chief has tried to ease South Korea's concerns about Tokyo's shift to allow its military to fight overseas, saying it won't do anything to contravene international law.

Japanese Defense Minister Gen Nakatani met his South Korean counterpart, Han Min-koo, here Oct. 20 amid a diplomatic push by Japan, South Korea and China to resume a three-way summit, with a meeting possible as early as November in Seoul after a more than three-year break.

"Minister Nakatani explained Japan's security legislation and the fact that when the Self-Defense Forces operate in other countries' territories, the relevant countries' approval will be sought under international law," a joint statement said.

South Korea has expressed concern about Japan's move to allow its troops to fight overseas in a shift away from the limits placed on its military by its pacifist Constitution drawn up after the war, saying Japanese forces will not be allowed on to the Korean Peninsula without its agreement.

The legacy of World War II still haunts Japan's relations with China and South Korea, which suffered under Japan's sometimes brutal occupation and colonial rule before Tokyo's defeat in 1945.

Japan's new security legislation, passed last month by the Diet, has triggered protests from ordinary Japanese and others who say it violates the Constitution and could ensnare Japan in U.S.-led conflicts.

Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe has not held a summit with South Korean President Park Geun-hye since taking office in December 2012 because of tensions over history and territory.

The United States is keen to encourage better relations between South Korea and Japan, its two biggest allies in Asia, given concerns about North Korea and an increasingly assertive China.

Park said Oct. 15 that she hoped a three-way summit would help clear obstacles to better relations with Tokyo and boost stability in Northeast Asia.

Park has worked to improve ties with China, which is South Korea's biggest trading partner, and raised some eyebrows in Washington when she attended Beijing's military parade to mark the end of World War II in September.



Tokyo's defense chief assures Seoul that Japan's military will abide by international law - AJW by The Asahi Shimbun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

@sEoulman556


----------



## xunzi

Can you stop posting Japan news? 1-3 a day is fine. Flooding it is no good. You are too desperate to promote Japan militarism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

Trust me. Become arrogant like every other major power if you really want to revive your military standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

---------------------------------


Update the 1st Escort Fleet sends a destroyer detachment for anti piracy drills in the Sea of Japan,






------------------

JMSDF launches a new Soryu class submarine into the fleet. 
Welcome, and serve with distinction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Some old photos,didn't find Japan in pictures thread,so i will post it here.(if oftopic delete)
Hand coloured photographs of 19th century Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

既に艤装工事中のじんりゅうですかな、去年に進水し、来年春竣工予定ですよね。そうりゅう型の特徴のＸ舵、先日川重で撮影しました。


----------



## Zero_wing

xunzi said:


> Can you stop posting Japan news? 1-3 a day is fine. Flooding it is no good. You are too desperate to promote Japan militarism.



Well can you stops posting like forever if you cant shut your trap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

*Japan considers ship-based multipurpose helicopter acquisition*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Navy International
08 November 2015


Japan is considering the acquisition of new ship-based multipurpose helicopters that will be used to conduct replenishment and casualty evacuation operations at sea, an official from the Ministry of Defence (MoD) Maritime Staff Office (MSO) told _IHS Jane's_on 9 November.

The aircraft would need to be capable of conducting underway replenishment operations with any of the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force's (JMSDF's) helicopter-capable ships, but are expected to operate primarily from the service's Izumo-class vessels, said the MSO.

However, the number and type of helicopters to be acquired has not been finalised, and several options are being considered by the MoD
Japan considers ship-based multipurpose helicopter acquisition - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan may allow female pilots for F-15, F-4 fighters*

YOKOTA AIR BASE, Japan — Japan’s Defense Ministry may soon allow female Self-Defense Force members to pilot fighter jets and reconnaissance planes.

The decision — in line with Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s policy to create better working environments and opportunities for women — is expected to be announced soon, the ministry said Thursday.

The first female fighter pilots are expected to fly F-15 and F-4 fighter jets after about three years of training, and there are already women within the Japan Air Self-Defense Force who plan to apply, sources told Kyodo News.

Previously, female Self-Defense Forces pilots were allowed to fly only transport and patrol aircraft.

Reference: JASDF Office of Public Affairs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cossack25A1

Zero_wing said:


> Well can you stops posting like forever if you cant shut your trap



The _PDF China Platoon _doesn't want other countries' news, yet they *ALWAYS* post any news about China, coming from China and related to China in a "positive" manner.

I guess xunzi forgot that this thread is for JSDF news, thus nihonjin1051 will always post any news about JSDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zero_wing

Cossack25A1 said:


> The _PDF China Platoon _doesn't want other countries' news, yet they *ALWAYS* post any news about China, coming from China and related to China in a "positive" manner.
> 
> I guess xunzi forgot that this thread is for JSDF news, thus nihonjin1051 will always post any news about JSDF.



Well he can burn for all i care along with other chinese drones this Japanese thread he should know better i swear this trolldrones are both dumb and arrogant can't this dbag's read??? well arrogant windbags cant cant act decent humans the forum anyhow why bother.


----------



## monitor

NavyRecognition @*NavyRecognition* 
#*Japan* to Test its New XASM-3 Supersonic Anti-Ship Missile Against Shirane-class Destroyer http://www.navyrecognition.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3241… pic.twitter.com/mLt7IUzOCi

Retweeted by Defencyclopedia



*Expand*
13 Nov


Army Recognition @*ArmyRecognition* 
Successfull test-fired for the #*Japanese* #*ChuSAMKai* surface-to-air #*missile* Read http://bit.ly/1MmhUmj pic.twitter.com/NbVX3sbAq3

Retweeted by Defencyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Japan has better technology but china beats them in quantity.....


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Japan’s F-2 Support Fighter*
By *Eric Hehs* 
12 November 2015

The F-2 Support Fighter is a single-engine multirole fighter aircraft operated by the Japan Air Self Defense Force, or JASDF. The aircraft, the successor of Mitsubishi F-1 fighter in Japan, was jointly developed in the mid- to late 1980s and jointly produced in the early 1990s by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, a predecessor to Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company, and other Japanese and US companies. Based on the F-16 Fighting Falcon, the F-2 was designed to meet the unique requirements of the JASDF. Although capable of both air-to-air and air-to-surface missions, the F-2 has been optimized for air-to-surface missions due to its primary mission of protecting Japan’s sea lanes.

The F-2 incorporated a number of pioneering technologies. For example, it was the first production fighter to be equipped with an Active Electronically Scanned Array, or AESA, radar. The F-2’s wings were also constructed using fifty-five percent composite material by weight. Many of the aircraft’s innovative systems, including the fly-by-wire flight control system and integrated electronic warfare system, were developed in Japan.

*Production*

A total of ninety-eight F-2s were built, including four prototype XF-2 aircraft. The initial flight test program began in 1996 and ended in 2000, the same year that the first production F-2 was delivered to the JASDF. The last airframe was delivered in 2011. F-2s were produced in two versions: the single-seat F-2A and the two-seat F-2B. The two-seat version is used primarily for pilot training.

*F-16 Comparisons*

From a distance, the F-2 looks very similar to an F-16. Side-by-side, however, the differences are more apparent. The F-2’s wing area is approximately twenty-five percent larger than that of an F-16, and the F-2’s wingspan is more than five feet wider. The F-2’s larger wing allows it to carry more fuel internally and host two additional weapon stations. The horizontal tails, fuselage, and nose on the F-2 are also larger than those on an F-16. Unlike the F-16, the F-2 has a bow frame canopy. All F-2s also have a drag chute—which enable the aircraft to land on shorter runways—whereas drag chutes are optional on the F-16.

*Improvements*

An improvement program was launched shortly after the first production F-2s were delivered to take advantage of newly developed technologies. Some of the more prominent upgrades were the incorporation of the Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM), the AAM-4 active radar missile developed by Mitsubishi, and a JASDF-compatible datalink. Most recently, in August 2015, the JASDF announced that it will outfit its F-2 fleet with the Lockheed Martin AN/AAQ-33 Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod.

*Operational Units*

The JASDF operates three F-2 tactical fighter squadrons and one F-2 training squadron. The 3rd Air Wing at Misawa Air Base in northern Japan is home to the first operational F-2 squadron, the 3rd Tactical Fighter Squadron. The squadron formally switched from F-1 fighters to the F-2 in March 2001. The 3rd TFS is also involved in researching and developing tactics for the F-2 fleet, including fighter tactics training courses.

The 3rd TFS was joined in March 2009 by the 8th TFS, which was the final F-2 squadron formed by the JASDF. The 8th TFS formerly flew the F-4E. The 3rd and 8th TFS are both responsible for the air defense of northern Japan. The 8th Wing and 6th TFS at Tsuiki Air Base in southern Japan are responsible for air defense of western Japan.

The 4th Wing at Matsushima Air Base, on the east coast of Japan, was home to the 21st Fighter Training Squadron, which trained F-2 pilots in the F-2B. The base was heavily damaged by a Tsunami in 2011 and all eighteen of the base’s F-2Bs were damaged by sea water. F-2 students and instructor pilots moved their operations temporarily to Misawa Air Base, where they borrowed F-2Bs from the 3rd and 8th Squadrons. The damaged F-2Bs are being repaired by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and Lockheed Martin. The 21st FTS is expected to return to normal training operations at Matsushima in 2017. 

Japan’s F-2 Support Fighter | Code One Magazine






The F-2 Support Fighter is a multirole, single-engine fighter aircraft operated by the Japan Air Self Defense Force, or JASDF.

Photo by Satoshi Akatsuka





The JASDF operates three F-2 tactical fighter squadrons and one F-2 training squadron.

Photo by Ito Hisami





Many of the F-2's systems, including the fly-by-wire flight control system and integrated electronic warfare system, were developed in Japan. 

Photo by Satoshi Akatsuka





A total of ninety-eight F-2s were built, including four prototype XF-2 aircraft. The initial flight test program began in 1996 and ended in 2000, the same year that the first production F-2 was delivered to the JASDF. The last airframe was delivered in 2011. 

Photo by Ito Hisami





The F-2 is powered by a single General Electric F110-GE-129 engine, which produces more than 29,000 pounds of thrust.

Photo by Ito Hisami





All F-2s carry a drag chute for landing. The chute is used regularly in icy conditions common in Japanese winters.

Photo by Ito Hisami





The F-2 carries a variety of ordnance, including the ASM-2 antishipping missile that was developed in Japan.

Photo by Ito Hisami





The F-2 incorporated a number of new technologies for its time. For example, it was the first production fighter to be equipped with an active electronically scanned array radar. The wings on the F-2 are made of fifty-five percent composite material by weight. 

Photo by Ito Hisami

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

F-2 can carry a wide range of weapons and pods.

Photo by Ito Hisami





When the JASDF commemorated its sixtieth anniversary on 1 July 2014, many squadrons painted their aircraft in commemorative markings. This F-2 is from the 3rd TFS at Misawa.

Photo by Satoshi Akatsuka





The F-2 is the first fighter aircraft in JASDF that adopted a glass cockpit. The F-2 cockpit has three full color multifunction displays showing radar, weapon information, terrain map, and electronic warfare information. The control stick is on the side of cockpit as in the F-16, F-22, and F-35. 

Photo by Ito Hisami





From a distance, an F-2 looks very similar to an F-16. When side-by-side, however, the differences are more apparent. The F-2 has a wing area that is approximately twenty-five percent larger than that of an F-16. The F-2 wingspan is more than five feet longer.

Photo by Ito Hisami





The larger wing of the F-2 allows more internal fuel storage and two more weapon store stations. The leading edge sweep on the F-2 is about seven degrees less than the F-16’s sweep. The F-2 fuselage is approximately seventeen inches longer. The horizontal tails on the F-2 are also larger. The F-2 nose is larger. The F-2 canopy has a bow frame.

Photo by Takemura Yuichi





The JASDF operates three F-2 tactical fighter squadrons and one F-2 training squadron. The 3rd Air Wing at Misawa AB in northern Japan is home to the first operational F-2 squadron, the 3rd Tactical Fighter Squadron, which formally switched from F-1 fighters to the F-2 in March 2001. The 3rd TFS is also involved with researching and developing tactics for the F-2 fleet. Members of the 3rd conduct fighter tactics training courses as well.

Photo by Ito Hisami





This F-2A was given a special paint scheme to honor the 60th Anniversary of the JASDF. The design consisted of a 60th Anniversary badge located on the sides of the intake. The vertical tail displayed the national flag of Japan with cherry blossoms and a diagonal 60th Anniversary lettering next to it.

Photo by Ito Hisami





The last F-2 was delivered to the JASDF in 2011. F-2s were produced as single-seat F-2A fighters and dual-seat F-2B. The two-seat version is used primarily for pilot training. 

Photo by Ito Hisami

@Nihonjin1051 @Khafee @Windjammer @MastanKhan @Malik Abdullah

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

Indus Falcon said:


> View attachment 273149
> 
> F-2 can carry a wide range of weapons and pods.
> 
> Photo by Ito Hisami
> 
> View attachment 273150
> 
> When the JASDF commemorated its sixtieth anniversary on 1 July 2014, many squadrons painted their aircraft in commemorative markings. This F-2 is from the 3rd TFS at Misawa.
> 
> Photo by Satoshi Akatsuka
> 
> View attachment 273151
> 
> The F-2 is the first fighter aircraft in JASDF that adopted a glass cockpit. The F-2 cockpit has three full color multifunction displays showing radar, weapon information, terrain map, and electronic warfare information. The control stick is on the side of cockpit as in the F-16, F-22, and F-35.
> 
> Photo by Ito Hisami
> 
> View attachment 273152
> 
> From a distance, an F-2 looks very similar to an F-16. When side-by-side, however, the differences are more apparent. The F-2 has a wing area that is approximately twenty-five percent larger than that of an F-16. The F-2 wingspan is more than five feet longer.
> 
> Photo by Ito Hisami
> 
> View attachment 273153
> 
> The larger wing of the F-2 allows more internal fuel storage and two more weapon store stations. The leading edge sweep on the F-2 is about seven degrees less than the F-16’s sweep. The F-2 fuselage is approximately seventeen inches longer. The horizontal tails on the F-2 are also larger. The F-2 nose is larger. The F-2 canopy has a bow frame.
> 
> Photo by Takemura Yuichi
> 
> View attachment 273154
> 
> The JASDF operates three F-2 tactical fighter squadrons and one F-2 training squadron. The 3rd Air Wing at Misawa AB in northern Japan is home to the first operational F-2 squadron, the 3rd Tactical Fighter Squadron, which formally switched from F-1 fighters to the F-2 in March 2001. The 3rd TFS is also involved with researching and developing tactics for the F-2 fleet. Members of the 3rd conduct fighter tactics training courses as well.
> 
> Photo by Ito Hisami
> 
> View attachment 273155
> 
> This F-2A was given a special paint scheme to honor the 60th Anniversary of the JASDF. The design consisted of a 60th Anniversary badge located on the sides of the intake. The vertical tail displayed the national flag of Japan with cherry blossoms and a diagonal 60th Anniversary lettering next to it.
> 
> Photo by Ito Hisami
> 
> View attachment 273156
> 
> The last F-2 was delivered to the JASDF in 2011. F-2s were produced as single-seat F-2A fighters and dual-seat F-2B. The two-seat version is used primarily for pilot training.
> 
> Photo by Ito Hisami
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 @Khafee @Windjammer @MastanKhan @Malik Abdullah




Hi,

This aircraft is a great example of how one nation meets the uitlity of its air defense not with the induction of a world proven platform---but modifies it to meet its own needs---in a lsightly larger form.

It comes down to is that the mind was not satisfied with the size of the F16----.






Basically what it means is that this bowl of chicken doodle soup does not satisfy the visual aesthetics of our requirement---now the thought would be to what prompted that frame of thought---.

And just in the opposite----pakistan air force---the second most active user of the F16's in combat---comes up with a slightly smaller version of the F16 in the form of JF17----.

It would be interesting to find out the compulsion behind these two design changes---what transpired!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

@Indus Falcon

This over here is indeed a fascinating example of design change mindset-----what would need my need

The interesting thing is that both the parties are facing the same kind of threat----the Japanese would be facing the SU30's and J11 etc---the Paks would be facing the SU30's and Mig29 etc.

Both the countries are smaller in size to their adversaries---both have access to similar weapons and same aircraft---and when they have a choice of their own---they both go two different ways---one slightly smaller than the median---the other slightly larger---.

Would the pakistani example been any bigger if there was a more powerful engine available---!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Government of Japan-RQ-4 Block 30 (I) Global Hawk Remotely Piloted Aircraft*

Transmittal No: 15-62
WASHINGTON, Nov 20, 2015 - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Japan for *RQ-4 Block 30 (I) Global Hawk* remotely piloted aircraft and associated equipment, parts and logistical support for an estimated cost of $1.2 billion. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale on November 19, 2015.

The Government of Japan has requested a possible sale of:

Major Defense Equipment (MDE):
* Three (3) RQ-4 Block 30 (I) Global Hawk Remotely Piloted Aircraft with Enhanced Integrated Sensor
Suite (EISS)*
Eight (8) Kearfott Inertial Navigation System/Global Positioning System (INS/GPS) units (2 per aircraft
with 2 spares)
Eight (8) LN-251 INS/GPS units (2 per aircraft with 2 spares)

Also included with this request are operational-level sensor and aircraft test equipment, ground support equipment, operational flight test support, communications equipment, spare and repair parts, personnel training, publications and technical data, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated value of MDE is $.689 billion. The total estimated value is $1.2 billion.

This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States. Japan is one of the major political and economic powers in East Asia and the Western Pacific and a key partner of the United States in ensuring regional peace and stability. This transaction is consistent with U.S. foreign policy and national security objectives and the 1960 Treaty of Mutual Cooperation and Security.

The proposed sale of the RQ-4 will significantly enhance Japan’s intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) capabilities and help ensure that Japan is able to continue to monitor and deter regional threats. The Japan Air Self Defense Force (JASDF) will have no difficulty absorbing these systems into its armed forces.

The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.

The principal contractor will be Northrop Grumman Corporation in Rancho Bernardo, California. The purchaser requested offsets but at this time agreements are undetermined and will be defined in negotiations between the purchaser and contractor.

Implementation of this proposed sale will require the assignment of contractor representatives to Japan to perform contractor logistics support and to support establishment of required security infrastructure.

There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.

This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.

Government of Japan-RQ-4 Block 30 (I) Global Hawk Remotely Piloted Aircraft | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Japanese H-IIA set for Telstar 12V launch*
November 23, 2015 by William Graham





*H-IIA Launch:*

Japan will make its first dedicated commercial satellite launch Tuesday, with an H-IIA rocket carrying a Canadian communications spacecraft, Telstar 12V, into orbit. The launch is scheduled to depart Japan’s Tanegashima Space Centre at 15:23 (06:23 UTC), the opening of a 104-minute launch window.

Despite having made one hundred orbital launch attempts to date – the first of which occurred in 1966, with the first success coming in 1970 – Japan has been slow to enter the commercial launch market.

Tuesday’s mission is the first to carry a commercial satellite as its primary payload and only the second to carry a large commercial satellite at all – the first being 2012’s deployment of South Korea’s Arirang-3 as a secondary payload to the Shizuku (GCOM-W) climate observatory.

During the mid-1990s, Hughes Space and Communications signed a contract with Japan’s National Space Development Agency (NASDA) – then one of two national space agencies of Japan that have since merged to form the Japan Space Exploration Agency (JAXA) – and Rocket Systems Corporation, the Mitsubishi-led alliance of companies responsible for the development of the H-II rockets, that would have seen ten commercial H-IIA launches conducted between 2000 and 2005; however this contract was later cancelled after the poor reliability of the H-II vehicle dented Hughes’ confidence in its successor.

The contract for Tuesday’s launch of Telstar 12V for Canada’s Telesat was signed in September 2013 shortly after Telesat placed an order with Airbus Defence and Space to build the satellite. Telstar 12V is based on Airbus’ Eurostar 3000 satellite bus.






The Telstar 12V spacecraft, which is also known as Telstar 12 Vantage, is a 4,900-kilogram (10,800 lb) spacecraft intended to replace the sixteen-year-old Telstar 12 satellite in operation at an orbital slot of 15 degrees West. Telstar 12 was originally built as Orion 2 for Orion Network Systems, which was acquired by Loral Skynet a few months before the satellite launched. Telstar 12 lifted off from Kourou, French Guiana, atop an Ariane 4 rocket on 19 October 1999.

The satellites in the former Orion fleet were subsequently renamed, with Orion 1 becoming Telstar 11 and Orion 2 becoming Telstar 12. The Orion 3 satellite, which was stranded in a low orbit after the failure of its Delta III carrier rocket, was not renamed even though prime contractor Hughes were in talks with NASA about flying a Shuttle mission to correct its orbit.

Loral Skynet merged with Telesat Canada in late 2007 to form Telesat, which is owned by Loral Space and Communications and Canada’s Public Sector Pension Investment Board (PSP).

The Telstar name of the satellites originates from AT&T’s satellite fleet, which was acquired by Loral in a 1997 merger that formed Loral Skynet.

The original Telstar was an experimental low orbit communications satellite operated by AT&T’s Bell Telephone Laboratories in conjunction with NASA and the British and French national telecommunications companies.

When it launched in July 1962, Telstar was the first commercial satellite to be placed into orbit and it was followed by a second spacecraft, Telstar 2, however geostationary satellites proved more practical and AT&T abandoned plans for an operational Telstar constellation.

When AT&T began to build its own fleet of geostationary satellites in the early 1980s, the company chose to revive the name of its first satellites, with three Telstar 3 spacecraft designated Telstar 301, 302 and 303.

These were followed by Telstars 401, 402 and 402R – the latter a replacement for the 402 spacecraft which had failed just minutes after launch. When the constellation passed to Loral the numbering changed back to a sequential system, with Telstar 402R – being the only remaining operational satellite – renamed Telstar 4.

The new Telstar 12V satellite carries 52 Ku-band transponders to replace the 38 carried by its predecessor and is expected to provide a further fifteen years of service to the same regions. These include Europe, most of South America, the eastern parts of Central America, Canada and the United States, the north coast of Africa, the Middle East and South Africa.

Tuesday’s mission will be a rare outing for the H-IIA’s 204 configuration, the most powerful version of the rocket to be flown.






Equipped with four SRB-A3 boosters in place of the two used on the standard 202 configuration, the H-IIA 204 has only flown once before, delivering the Kiku VIII, or Engineering Test Satellite 8 (ETS-8) into geostationary transfer orbit in December 2006.

The Telstar launch also marks the debut of upgrades to the rocket’s second stage aimed at increasing the vehicle’s payload capacity and improving its ability to fly geosynchronous missions.

Changes to the second stage include a more efficient turbopump cooling system that will require less of the vehicle’s oxidiser supply and modifications to the attitude control system allowing evaporating propellant to be used to provide a small forward thrust during coast phases in order to keep the rockets propellants at the rear of their tanks – a function previously performed by firing reaction control thrusters.






The rocket has been equipped with a higher capacity battery to power its avionics systems and a more powerful communications antenna. The second stage is also being painted white and a roll manoeuvre introduced to aid cooling during coast phases.

These changes are primarily geared towards enabling the rocket to perform longer missions that require extended periods of coasting, such as direct insertions into geostationary orbit, or missions to transfer orbits with higher perigees.

The second stage engine has been modified to allow it to be throttled to 60% thrust, allowing the final insertion burn to be performed more accurately.

For Tuesday’s launch, the target orbit is a high-perigee Geosynchronous Transfer Orbit, with a perigee of 2,700 kilometres (1,678 miles, 1,458 nautical miles), an apogee of 36,585 kilometres (22,733 miles, 19,754 nautical miles) and 20.1 degrees inclination to the Equator. The rocket that will be used, H-IIA F-29, is making the twenty-ninth flight of the H-IIA rocket and the forty-first across all members of the H-II family.






The launch will begin with the ignition of the rocket’s LE-7A first stage engine, followed by the four SRB-A3 strap-on boosters. Booster ignition will occur as the countdown reaches zero – a time designated X-0 in Japanese nomenclature but identical to the T-0 seen with Western launches – at which point the rocket will begin its ascent into space.

Performing a series of manoeuvres to place itself onto the proper trajectory for its geosynchronous transfer orbit, H-IIA F-29 will fly under the power of its core stage engine and the four solid boosters for approximately 116 seconds, at which point the boosters will burn out, having expended their propellant.

The first pair of boosters will separate from the core vehicle 127 seconds after launch, with the second pair being jettisoned three seconds later. The first stage will continue to burn its liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen propellant, with the next flight event being separation of the payload fairing from the nose of the vehicle at four minutes and ten seconds elapsed time.





The first stage engine will cut off six minutes and forty seconds after liftoff, with the spent stage separating eight seconds later and the second stage igniting six seconds after that.

For the Telstar launch, the H-IIA’s second stage will be called upon to perform three burns of its LE-5B engine. The first of these will last four minutes and thirteen seconds, establishing an initial parking orbit.

Eleven minutes and 29 seconds after this burn is completed, the stage will restart for its second burn, lasting four minutes and one second, to enter geostationary transfer orbit. The third and final burn will be performed at apogee, to raise the perigee of the orbit.

An extended coast phase will occur between the second and third burns as the vehicle ascends towards its orbit’s apogee. Three hours, 55 minutes and 53 seconds after the end of its second burn, the LE-5B will ignite for a one-minute burn to increase the perigee of the orbit. Three minutes and 26 seconds after the end of the final burn, Telstar 12V will separate from the H-IIA to complete the four hour, 26 minute and 56 second launch.







The launch will be conducted by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries.

The H-IIA will lift off from Pad 1 of the Yoshinobu Launch Complex at Japan’s Tanegashima Space Centre.

Built in the 1990s for the H-II rocket, Pad 1 is the oldest of two that comprise the Yoshinobu complex – the second was built in the early 2000s to allow additional H-IIA launches.

However, it was not used until 2009 when the H-IIB rocket made its maiden flight. Since then all H-IIA launches have used Pad 1, with all H-IIB rockets flying from Pad 2.

Rockets are prepared for launch in an off-pad assembly building and transported vertically to the launch pad atop a mobile launch platform.






A clean pad approach is used with both launch pads; all umbilical connections are made to two towers on the launch platform that are transported with the rocket, with lightning towers the only large permanent structures at the pad. For some years an old fixed service tower stood unused at Pad 1, left over from the earlier H-II, however this has now been demolished.

Tuesday’s launch will be the seventy-first orbital launch of 2015 – including three failed launches that did not achieve orbit and February’s Vega launch which was not catalogued as orbital despite achieving orbit during a series of tests at the end of a successful suborbital primary mission.

It is the fourth and final launch of the year for Japan, with H-IIA launches in February and March having carried Information Gathering Satellite (IGS) reconnaissance spacecraft into orbit and an H-IIB launch in August deploying the Kounotori 5 (HTV-5) resupply mission to the International Space Station.

Japan’s next orbital launch is expected to be of an H-IIA early next year, carrying the ASTRO-H x-ray observatory. Telesat does not have any further launches scheduled at present, however the company recently announced that it was planning to acquire a new satellite, to be named Telstar 19V, with an order expected to be placed in the next few weeks.

(Images via JAXA and Astrium).
Japanese H-IIA set for Telstar 12V launch | NASASpaceFlight.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

The H-IIA rocket to be used for this launch (s/n F29) seen at MHI's plant on 28/08/15. The second stage has been painted white to reduce LH2 boil-off during the 4+ hours coasting required for this launch.

This is the 2nd H-IIA to use the 204 configuration and the first one to use a 4 meter diameter fairing (4S type)



































*Watch it live!!!!!*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan, Nigeria military deepen synergiesr.*


THE Nigerian and Japanese military have agreed to share ideas and experience to enhance their capacities.
The agreement was reached when Nigerian Chief of Defence Staff, General Gabriel Olonisakin, hosted the President of Japanese Maritime Self Defence Force Command and Staff College, Vice Admiral Umio Otsuka at his office in Abuja.

Olonisakin said the Nigerian Military stood a good chance to learn a lot from Japan in view of the Japanese advancement in science and technology and its proficiency in the production of military hardware.

He noted that the visit of the Japanese top military officer would further deepen the synergy of purpose and existing cooperation between the two friendly countries.

Earlier in his remark, Otsuka pledged his country’s continuous cooperation with Nigeria, especially in its war against terror which he noted is a global phenomenon which required global effort to stamp out.

He commended the Nigerian Armed Forces on their fight against insurgence.

Otsuka noted that his visit to Nigeria has afforded him the opportunity of cross regional experience.


Japan, Nigeria military deepen synergiesr. | CAJ News Africa

---------------------------------------



*100 Percent of Targets Destroyed: Japan Is Testing New Missile in US *


The Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF) has successfully test-fired the Chu-SAM Kai surface-to-air missile, destroying 100 percent of its targets at the White Sands Missile Range in southern New Mexico, the United States Army website reports.

Over the summer of 2015, the JGSDF conducted ten flight tests intercepting various targets, including a GQM-163A Coyote target system used to simulate supersonic cruise missiles.

The Chu-SAM Kai is an advanced version of the Chu-SAM medium range surface-to-air missile system domestically developed and produced in Japan. It is a multi-segment propellant missile launched from a road-mobile vertical launch container and has been undergoing evaluation and testing since 2014.

“Development of Chu-SAM(KAI) is aimed at increasing the capability against threats such as cruise missile. By applying advanced sensor and network technologies, Chu-SAM (KAI) increases a defense area against cruise missile, while reduces acquisition cost,” Japan’s Ministry of Defense (MOD) explains [sic].

Like the Chu-SAM, the Chu-SAM Kai air defense system is based “on 8×8 cross country trucks, including command center, radar unit, launcher, and transloader. The trucks are not armored and the system is not protected in any way,” according to the website _weaponsystems.net_. Each unit is equipped with six missiles.

The Chu-SAM can track up to 100 targets simultaneously and target 12 at the same time. With a speed of about Mach 2.5, it can engage fighter jets, helicopters, and cruise missiles. The exact capabilities of the Chu-SAM Kai, however, remain unknown.”Kai is a complex system in which each sensor is networked to intercept anti-aircraft threats,” said Kazuhiro Tobo, Chu-SAM Kai test commander with the Technical Research & Developmental Institute. ”We don’t have the kind of ranges in Japan needed to satisfy the requirements of the Chu-SAM Kai tests.”

Overall, 15 JGSDF batteries (each consisting of about 30 soldiers) are participating in the drills known within the Japanese military as Annual Service Practice (ASP). The ASP is scheduled to last until the end of November. Since the summer, new JGSDF units have been rotating in and out of the practice ranges every week.

“The units are being evaluated to see how they react to and conduct war and air combat. They’re validating their training and their systems, ”according to Anthony Garcia, Hawk/Chu-SAM branch chief with the Unit Training and Certification Division, Directorate of Plans, Training, Mobilization and Security.

According to Colonel Koji Maekawa, this year’s JGSDF ASP commander: “In Japan, we do not have any ranges to conduct live fire exercises. The Annual Service Practice is very important for us to keep an alliance between the U.S. and Japan.”

The U.S. military has been quite impressed with the professionalism of their Japanese counterparts. “The Japanese test team we work with is excellent; they are highly experienced and trained to know what they need to succeed,” noted Henry Sedillo, White Sands Missile Range’s Chu-SAM Kai Test Officer.



100 Percent of Targets Destroyed: Japan Is Testing New Missile in US | The Diplomat

--------------------------------------


ANGLICO, JGSDF conduct combined arms shoot during Dawn Blitz


Marines with 3rd Air Naval Gunfire Liaison Company and soldiers with the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force conducted a combined arms shoot with naval gunfire, attack rotary aircraft and 120mm mortars during Exercise Dawn Blitz 2015 on San Clemente Island, Sept. 1.

The purpose of the combined arms shoot was to strengthen the U.S. and its ally’s skill set.

“There is an art and science of integration of combined arms and particularly as it’s concerned with our allies,” said Capt. Kevin Fernandez, supporting arms liaison team leader with ANGLICO.

One American destroyer and one Japanese destroyer shot five-inch naval gunfire on San Clemente Island. The naval ships were shooting targets and marking targets for the Marines and the JGSDF as well as marking targets for the rotary aircraft.

Coalition participation has been incorporated to provide realistic training that leverages capabilities provided by each participant and strengthens relationships necessary to jointly respond to crises and protect collective maritime interests.

While Japanese procedures are slightly different than the Marines’, ANGLICO Marines were able to improve their interoperability with the JGSDF during the live-fire shoot.

“I am very happy to learn the team leader job flow as well as learning how the Marine Corps conducts these types of missions,” said 2nd Lt. Tatsuta, Shinichi, a team leader with the JGSDF. “I will take the skills I have learned here at Dawn Blitz and take them to my country, so I can share them with my subordinates and improve myself.”

“It’s great working with the Japanese,” Fernandez said. “They are very confident fire supporters, very confident in mortars and very confident in naval guns. I am pretty proud to see our guys develop and progress in their skill sets.”

http://www.marines.mil/News/NewsDis...ct-combined-arms-shoot-during-dawn-blitz.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jacob Martin

Dear Nihonjin, have you ever posted a comprehensive appraisal of JSDF capabilities? I mean with your own inputs on how it stacks up against its present/future needs. I would really like to view it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

------------------------------


American and Japanese Admirals Honor Sailors Enshrined at Sasebo Cemetery - See more at: American and Japanese Admirals Honor Sailors Enshrined at Sasebo Cemetery | Stripes Japan


Jacob Martin said:


> Dear Nihonjin, have you ever posted a comprehensive appraisal of JSDF capabilities? I mean with your own inputs on how it stacks up against its present/future needs. I would really like to view it.



Greetings Jacob!

Do you want a general-overview appraisal of the combined branches or is there a specific branch you would like me to appraise?


----------



## Jacob Martin

Nihonjin1051 said:


> ------------------------------
> 
> 
> American and Japanese Admirals Honor Sailors Enshrined at Sasebo Cemetery - See more at: American and Japanese Admirals Honor Sailors Enshrined at Sasebo Cemetery | Stripes Japan
> 
> 
> Greetings Jacob!
> 
> Do you want a general-overview appraisal of the combined branches or is there a specific branch you would like me to appraise?



Hmm...now that you ask. I guess I can get a general appraisal from various sources, but not on a few specific subjects. In that case, let me put a few questions to you:

Air Force:

1. When will the F-35 be finally inducted? Is Japan fully committed to the platform?

2. What is the Air Force's medium term focus? In the sense does it envisage deployment in current/future scenarios like Syria?

Navy:

1. Is the Navy looking at Bluewater capabilities? And if so, any plans for carriers? This is, of course, related to the 2nd point above as overseas deployment might well be in the form of a carrier force.

Land Forces:

1. Is counter-insurgency part of the plan? Or does/will a separate branch handle that?

2. If Japan has any plans of developing counter-insurgency capabilities, then is it procuring stuff like MRAP vehicles etc.? And are the troops being given training in COIN?

Special Forces:

1. What is the special forces structure of Japan?

2. Are special forces being considered fr overseas deployment?

I know its a lot, but I can wait patiently for when you have time....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Docked and sleeping, the JS Kaga (DDH-184):

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jäger

i heard Brother Japan success tested their SSM-3 anti-ship missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Bundeswehr said:


> i heard Brother Japan success tested their SSM-3 anti-ship missile



Yes, yes, it did. 

The Korean Army Guard of Honor presented itself during the JSDF Military Band Parade 2015. 

The Entire Japanese Army watches in pride and in great happiness!

@sEoulman556 










Korean navy performance,











Korean navy performance,







--------------------------

The JMSDF's 1st escort fleet ---- 3rd destroyer squadron on escort duty. 

The Destroyer Makinami providing fleet escort to a civilian transport,












-----------------------------------------





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1015551591840588






防衛省では、自衛隊員の活躍の様子を広く海外へ情報発信するため英語による動画配信しております。
　砕氷艦「しらせ」は、海上自衛隊が運用する艦艇で、南極地域観測協力を行う我が国唯一の砕氷艦です。物資及び人員の輸送が任務であり、観測・基地設営などを支援しており、横須賀基地を母港としています。
　しらせは、本日、第５７次南極地域観測協力行動の実施のため、南極を目指し日本を出航したところです。本動画では、第５６次南極地域観測協力行動を紹介するとともに、しらせ艦長大鋸１佐のインタビューをお届け致します。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

May i Post JSDF imagery bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Bundeswehr said:


> May i Post JSDF imagery bro?



Of course my Aryan friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan's defense minister meeting military leaders in Hawaii*









HONOLULU (AP) — Japan's defense minister is in Hawaii to meet with senior U.S. military officials for the first time since his country's parliament approved legislation loosening post-World War II constraints on its military.

Defense Minister Gen Nakatani was scheduled to meet with U.S. Pacific Command commander Adm. Harry Harris on Tuesday. The Pacific Command said Nakatani's discussions were expected to cover security in the region, including in the East and South China Seas. Ballistic missile defense was also on the agenda.


Japan's parliament passed legislation in September allowing Tokyo's military to defend its allies even when the country isn't under attack. The law will enable Japan to work more closely with the U.S. and other nations.



Ralph Cossa, president of the Pacific Forum CSIS think tank, said the two allies need to determine how the law will work when it comes to operations. That's likely to be a topic of Nakatani's discussions in Hawaii, he said.

"People are still curious as to what the two are going to be able to do together," Cossa said.

Ballistic missile defense is one area where increased cooperation is expected.

"With the new legislation, presumably now if the North Koreans shoot a missile toward Hawaii, and the Japanese detect it, they can shoot it down. Before they just had to just sort of wave to it as it went by," Cossa said.

Japan has invested heavily in missile defenses since North Korea test-fired a ballistic missile over Japan's main island in 1998. Nakatani's schedule in Hawaii included a visit to the Sea-based X-band Radar — which is used to detect ballistic missiles — at Pearl Harbor.

The new law would also allow Japan to help defend a U.S. ship under attack. The U.S. has long been able to help a Japanese ship in the same situation, but Japan's prohibitions against collective self-defense didn't allow the reverse.

The legislation sparked protests and debate in Japan about whether Tokyo should shift away from its pacifist ways to face growing security challenges.

The law's supporters say Japan's neighborhood has become a more dangerous place, citing North Korean missile tests and Chinese challenges to Japanese sovereignty over remote islands.

They say Japan's military needs to be more active to deter China and North Korea and help preserve Japan's peace and prosperity. A major goal of the legislation is to allow the military to work more closely with its main ally, the United States, strengthening their joint capabilities.


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Nakatani approves of U.S. nautical maneuvers in South China Sea*





General Nakatani inspects the Imperial Honor Guards.





Defense Minister Gen Nakatani has expressed his support for the U.S. Navy’s sailing of a warship close to one of China’s artificial islands in the South China Sea.

Nakatani told reporters in Hawaii after meeting Adm. Harry Harris, the commander of the U.S. Pacific Command, that the U.S. military was at the forefront of the international community’s efforts to protect open, free and peaceful oceans in the region.

“The international community will not allow the unilateral changing of the status quo by force, and our country believes the same,” Nakatani said Tuesday. “The U.S. believes the same, too, and we agreed on this point.”

The U.S. Navy last month sailed a guided missile destroyer inside what China claims is a 12-nautical-mile territorial limit around Subi Reef in the Spratly Islands. The move was a challenge to what the U.S. considers Beijing’s “excessive claim” of sovereignty in those waters.

The defense minister’s visit to Hawaii to meet with senior U.S. military leaders was his first since Japan’s parliament in September approved legislation loosening post-World War II constraints on its military.

He said Japan would continue to help countries in the region bolster their own maritime forces. Japan is giving 10 patrol ships to the Philippine Coast Guard.

“We have proactively participated in activities promoting the regional stability, including helping build the capacity of countries around the South China Sea and holding joint exercises between the U.S. military and the Japanese Self-Defense Forces,” Nakatani said.

Meanwhile, the U.S. and Japanese navies established a new level of cooperation to resupply each other’s vessels during joint exercises in the seas south of Japan last week, the commander of the U.S. 7th Fleet said Tuesday.

Vice Admiral Joseph Aucoin said the delivery of boxes of food and other provisions to a Japanese warship by a U.S. helicopter heralded greater operational integration. It was the first time that the two allies have shared supplies other than ship oil at sea.

“It’s a big step forward, and we want to do more of that in the future,” Aucoin said at a news conference aboard the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan.

The 100,000-ton U.S. carrier participated in the annual exercise along with six other U.S. ships and around 25 Maritime Self-Defense Force vessels.

The agreement to begin such exchanges means that U.S. vessels can now be resupplied by Japanese ships in waters closer to Japan and will make it easier for the MSDF to operate farther from home waters with the help of U.S. supply ships.

The MSDF and U.S. Navy are deepening already close military ties as Chinese military power in the region grows.

Vice Admiral Yasuhiro Shigeoka, commander of the MSDF fleet, who joined Aucoin at the briefing, described the security situation in the region surrounding Japan as “severe.”

Prime Minister Shinzo Abe won lawmakers’ approval in September for new security legislation that allows Japan’s military to come to the aid of allies under attack.

Abe said the biggest shift in Japan’s defense policy since the creation of its postwar military in 1954 was vital to meet emerging challenges such as those posed by China’s growing military power.

It means the U.S. and Japan can repackage regular joint drills, such as the one in waters about 563 km (350 miles) south of Japan “to do more high level sophisticated” training.

Based in Yokosuka, Kanagawa Prefecture, with the only forward-deployed U.S. carrier, the 7th Fleet with some 80 vessels, 140 aircraft and 40,000 sailors is the most powerful naval force in the Western Pacific.

Nakatani approves of U.S. nautical maneuvers in South China Sea | The Japan Times

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Japan -US Joint Drills in South China Sea – Sending Chills to Beijing*


On Thursday, Beijing expressed opposition on the plan of Japan and the U.S. to continue its joint navy drills in the highly contested islands, reefs and atolls in the South China Sea.

China’s Foreign Ministry spokesperson Hong Lei, in a press briefing exhorted countries involved in the South China Sea to take a peaceful stance towards stability rather than “flexing their muscles” that may further escalate tensions and militarization of the area.

This declaration of the Chinese spokesman is in response to agreements between Japan and the U.S. on possible continuance of operations in the South China Sea. Japan’s Defense Minister General Nakatani and the U.S. Pacific Command Admiral Harry Harris agreed on joint drills in the disputed waters early this week, on Tuesday.

Japan and the U.S. had jointly conducted a 10-day military exercise in the area, which is the subject of disputes among countries advancing territorial claims. China is claiming sovereignty over a biggest portion or almost all of the entire South China Sea, disregarding territorial claims of its neighbors located nearest to the disputed waters such as the Philippines, Vietnam, Taiwan, Brunei and Malaysia.

The South China Sea has become a center of dispute among these countries because of its role as a critical route to international shipping, apart from information that the area is sitting on vast deposits of mineral resources, including oil.

China is being watched closely by relevant countries, the U.S. on top of the list , for its “massive and fast-paced land reclamation work in the South China Sea”, while building a top of the line military facility in the waters. These activities are causing a ruckus among the smaller China’s Asian neighbor-claimants and contributing to regional tensions.

Japan may not be directly involved in the South China Sea, but it is collaborating with the U.S. to promote freedom for international navigation, particularly the South China Sea and has been open in this involvement. On the eyes of the international community, Japan and the US joint drills is seen as strategy to check China’s aggressive activities.

China is not at ease on this current activities, thus it openly opposed Japan and the U.S. partnership of training its navy in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

OH-1 helicopter of the JSDF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*US Approves $1.2B Global Hawk Sale to Japan*


WASHINGTON -- The US Department of State has approved a potential sale of three Northrop Grumman RQ-4 Global Hawk unmanned surveillance systems to Japan.

The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of the possible foreign military sale on Nov. 19, according to a DSCA statement.

The deal for three Block 30 Global Hawk remotely piloted aircraft, including three Enhanced Integrated Sensor Suites and 16 navigation systems, is worth up to US $1.2 billion.

Japan has been focused on building up its surveillance assets in the region as neighboring China has become increasingly aggressive. Japan's Ministry of Defense officially decided to procure the Global Hawk, as well as Boeing's V-22 Osprey and Northrop's E-2D Hawkeye command and control aircraft, in 2014.

Japan chose the Global Hawk over the Guardian ER design by General Atomics for the country's Air Self Defense Force.

"The proposed sale of the RQ-4 will significantly enhance Japan's intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) capabilities and help ensure that Japan is able to continue to monitor and deter regional threats," according to the statement. "The Japan Air Self Defense Force (JASDF) will have no difficulty absorbing these systems into its armed forces."

In the statement, DSCA touted the sale as strengthening the US-Japanese alliance at a time of growing tensions over China's moves in the South China Sea.


US Approves $1.2B Global Hawk Sale to Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

FGS Bayern with Japanese Harusame ship





Kawasaki P-3C

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

【派遣海賊対処行動航空隊・派遣海賊対処行動支援隊】
第２１次派遣海賊対処行動航空隊及び第４次派遣海賊対処行動支援隊に派遣されている隊員の記録をお届けします。































-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




１１月２７日（金）～２９日（日）、大阪府能勢町ライフル射撃場で開催された全日本ライフル射撃競技選手権大会（50mライフル）兼全日本選抜ライフル射撃競技大会（10mエア・ライフル）の自衛隊体育学校の成果についてお知らせいたします。

　自衛隊体育学校から６名の選手が出場し、松本崇志（まつもと　たかゆき）１等陸尉が50mライフル３姿勢男子120発競技、清水綾乃（しみず　あや の）２等陸曹が50mライフル伏射女子60発競技及び10ｍエア・ライフル女子40発競技でそれぞれ優勝の成績を収めました。

　体育学校勢は出場選手全員が入賞、特に50mライフル３姿勢男子120発競技では表彰台を独占する快挙を果たし、今後のリオ五輪出場権獲得に向け大きな期待と弾みをもたらした大会となりました。
　引き続き、自衛官アスリートへのご声援をよろしくお願いいたします。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------



平成２７年度自衛官募集（自衛隊貸費学生採用試験情報）

　平成２７年１２月１日（火）より、自衛隊貸費学生の受付を開始しました。
　自衛隊貸費学生とは、大学（大学院を含む。専門職大学院を除く。）で、理学、工学を専攻し、修学後、その専攻した学術を応用して自衛隊に勤務しようとする者に対し、選考により学資金を貸与するというものです。
　また、自衛官候補生（男子）につきましても、随時受付しております。
　詳しくは、お近くの地方協力本部までご連絡ください。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Japan Set to Test Stealth Jet as Abe Boosts Defense Focus*

Japan is closing in on becoming the fourth nation to test fly its own stealth jet, a move that could further antagonize neighboring Asian countries who’ve opposed Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s bid to strengthen the role of its armed forces.

The aircraft is scheduled to make its maiden flight in the first quarter of 2016, Hirofumi Doi, a program manager at the Ministry of Defense, said in an interview in Tokyo. The plane, called Advanced Technology Demonstrator X, will then be handed over to the nation’s self-defense forces, which will start conducting their own tests, he said.

The plane made by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd. will strengthen Abe’s military ambitions after he succeeded in pushing through U.S.-endorsed legislation to allow Japanese troops to fight in overseas conflicts, despite concerns abroad and at home. Japanese militarism is a particularly sensitive topic for China and South Korea because of the aggression they endured before and during World War II.


“The security environment around Japan is becoming increasingly complex and Japan needs to maintain air capabilities commensurate to those of other air forces in the region,” said Rukmani Gupta, an analyst in New Delhi at IHS Jane’s. “Should the ATD-X test be deemed successful, it is very likely that Japan will pursue production of a next-generation fighter.”

Missile Space
The 14-meter-long (46-foot-long) jet, equipped with engines from IHI Corp., will cost 40 billion yen ($324 million) to develop, Doi said. The ATD-X could become the basis for a new fighter jet to replace the nation’s F-2, said Takahiro Yoshida, a director in the ministry.

If Japan decides to make a fighter jet version, its engines would be about three times the strength of the stealth jet’s, and the plane would have enough space to store missiles, Doi said.

It’s not a given that Japan will go ahead with the project.


"These experimental fighters are an exercise in the realm of the possible," said Lance Gatling, head of aerospace consultancy Nexial Research. "In terms of international relations, it’s a bargaining chip. They can say: ’We did a credible job on this, we may just build our own if you don’t give us a better deal or you don’t give us a portion of the production in Japan.’"

Fifth Generation
IHI is supporting flight tests of the latest jet, said Yuki Takahashi, a Tokyo-based spokeswoman. Hideo Ikuno, a spokesman for Mitsubishi Heavy in Tokyo, declined to comment on the jet’s development.

The U.S., Russia and China have all built and flown stealth planes, known as fifth-generation jets, which are harder to detect by radar. Other countries such as India and Turkey also are developing stealth jets, according to Gupta at IHS Jane’s. South Korea and Indonesia are also investing in the joint development of a next-generation fighter aircraft, he said.

Japan will have a stealth fighter jet capability in coming years even without replacing its F-2s. The country placed an order for 42 of Lockheed Martin Corp.’s F-35 jets in 2011. The planes are the Pentagon’s costliest weapons program, and Japan will use them to replace jets made more than three decades ago.

The Japanese government will make a decision on a replacement for its F-2 fighter jets by the end of March 2019, Doi said.

“We’re building this in preparation for the development of a new fighter jet,” Doi said. “Neighboring countries are developing stealth jets and so this research is to allow us to understand what technology is needed for such a project.”

Japan Set to Test Stealth Jet as Abe Boosts Defense Focus - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Venus Climate Orbiter “AKATSUKI” Inserted Into Venus' Orbit
December 9, 2015

National Research and Development Agency
Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA)

The Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA) successfully inserted the Venus Climate Orbiter “AKATSUKI” into the orbit circling around Venus.
As a result of measuring and calculating the AKATSUKI’s orbit after its thrust ejection, the orbiter is now flying on the elliptical orbit at the apoapsis altitude of about 400 km and periapsis altitude of about 440,000 km from Venus. The orbit period is 13 days and 14 hours. We also found that the orbiter is flying in the same direction as that of Venus’s rotation.

The AKATSUKI is in good health.
We will deploy the three scientific mission instruments namely the 2μm camera (IR2), the Lightning and Airglow Camera (LAC) and the Ultra-Stable oscillator (USO) and check their functions. JAXA will then perform initial observations with the above three instruments along with the three other instruments whose function has already been confirmed, the Ultraviolet Imager (UVI), the Longwave IR camera (LIR), and the 1μm camera (IR1) for about three months. At the same time, JAXA will also gradually adjust the orbit for shifting its elliptical orbit to the period of about nine days. The regular operation is scheduled to start in April, 2016.


Orbit calculation result (as of Dec. 9)
Periapsis altitude About 400 km
Apoasis altitude About 440,000 km
Inclination About 3 degrees against Venus’ revolution plane
Period About 13 days and 14 hours





*Reference 1*
Orbit pattern diagram







*Reference 2*
Venus image taken by AKATSUKI immediately after its attitude control ejection.






By 1μm camera (IR1) at around 1:50 p.m. on Dec. 7 (Japan Standard Time) at the Venus altitude of about 68,000 km






By Longwave IR camera (LIR) at around 2:19 p.m. on Dec. 7 (Japan Standard Time) at the Venus altitude of about 72,000 km






By Ultraviolet Imager (UVI), at around 2:19 p.m. on Dec. 7 (Japan Standard Time) at the Venus altitude of about 72,000 km


JAXA | Venus Climate Orbiter “AKATSUKI” Inserted Into Venus' Orbit







Venus Climate Orbiter mission of Japan

JAXA | Outline of Venus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

*H-II launch vehicle*
*



*
*



*
*



*
The H-II launch vehicle, the central rocket in Japan's space program, with the capability to launch a two-ton class satellite into geostationary orbit, is a two-stage rocket that was developed with Japanese independent technology in all stages. In addition to geostationary satellite, it can also be used to launch payloads into low and medium-altitude orbits. For greater economy, it is possible to launch simultaneously two geostationary satellites weighing about one ton each.
The 1st stage has a large, high-performance liquid oxygen/liquid hydrogen engine known as the LE-7. Newly developed for the H-II launch vehicle, it offers propulsion of approximately 110 tons in a vacuum. The 2nd stage uses the LE-5A engine. This reignitable engine offers higher performance and reliability than the LE-5 engine developed for the H-I launch vehicle. The guidance system employs an inertial guidance method, a further improvement on H-I development results.
The H-II launch vehicle, since the first successful launch in 1994, was utilized in a total of 7 launches. Due to launch failure of the vehicle No.8 in 1999 came next to unsuccessful injection of the satellite by the No.5 in 1998, scheduled launch of the No.7 was cancelled, but the technology used in developing the H-II will be exploited for developing H-IIA.

*Flight Sequence*






*First Stage*
The first stage of the H-II launch vehicle consists of the first stage core vehicle equipped with the LE-7 engine and two solid rocket boosters(SRBs) . The LE-7 engine is a liquid hydrogen/liquid oxygen engine with 86 tons of thrust(at sea level) . The SRBs are polybutadiene composite solid propellant boosters with 158 tons of thrust each(at sea level) . The guidance and control of the first stage is performed by the hydraulically steerable nozzles of the LE-7 engine and of the SRBs controlled by the Inertial Guidance Computer(IGC). Two auxiliary engines are also provided to control attitude.


*Second Stage*
The second stage of the H-II launch vehicle is equipped with the LE-5A Iiquid hydrogen/liquid oxygen engine. The LE-5A engine is an improved LE-5 engine(developed for the second stage of the H - I launch vehicle) and provides 12 tons of thrust (in vaccum). The guidance and control of the second stage is performed by the hydraulically steerable nozzle of the LE-5A engine and the reaction control system controlled by the IGC.

*Guidance and Control System*
The H-II launch vehicle employs a strapped-down inertial guidance and control system. The system consists of the Inertial Measurement Unit(lMU) which uses three ring laser gyros and the IGC. The inertial guidance and control system enables the H-Il launch vehicle to correct errors automatically and to maintain the planned orbit without commands from the ground station.

*Payload Fairing*
The payload fairing protects the payload from the severe launch environment and from contamination on the ground.









*H-IIA Lineup*
H-IIA Launch Vehicle can be in various configurations by installing solid rocket boosters (SRB-As) additionally. H-IIA can answer various launch needs of payload size and weight by its family members.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Upgrading JAXA's flagship launch vehicle
*
JAXA is proud of the launch success rate of the H-IIA Launch Vehicle, which is among the highest levels in the world. However, as it has been 14 years since its maiden launch, some issues have been raised such as the aging launch facility and the need for a larger payload launch capacity. JAXA is conducting the H-IIA upgrade project to tackle those issues. We will achieve more efficient launch vehicle operations by improving H-IIA launch capability and its global competitiveness, and simplifying the ground facility.






*H-IIA Upgrade Project*
Improved function and performance

(1) Enhanced launch capacity of a geostationary satellite
By increasing the duration of flight time and the number of engine ignitions, more flexible flight patterns become possible, and the launch capability of a geostationary satellite is also increased.

Enhanced launch performance to cope with geostationary satellite launch. 
 Adopting it to the H-IIA Launch Vehicle No. 29
(2) Easing the onboard environmental restriction for payloads
The onboard environment has been improved for payloads to among the highest levels in the world by adopting a mechanism that is not based on pyrotechnics.

Reducing maintenance/renovation costs of facility

(3) Simplified ground facility
Ground tracking radars are no longer necessary as the onboard flight safety navigation sensor was developed.

*H-IIA UPGRADE*
*Enhanced launch performance to cope with geostationary satellite launch -
Adopting it to the H-IIA Launch Vehicle No. 29, our upgraded flagship launch vehicle*
The “geostationary orbit” is about 36,000 km above the Earth’s equator. The orbit is used by meteorological and communication satellites.

For entering into the geostationary orbit, a satellite is injected into the “geostationary transfer orbit (GTO)” by a launch vehicle. To date, a satellite has to fly to the geostationary orbit by its own thrust (in other words, by using its onboard engine consuming its loaded propellant) after being inserted into the GTO. Long-Coast (Improving the launch vehicle engine for longer space flight) and multiple-time ignitions enables us to inject a satellite into a closer point to the geostationary orbit.

By placing a satellite into the orbit closer to the geostationary orbit, less propellant is necessary for the satellite to move to the final destination, thus the volume (weight) for that unnecessary propellant can be used for a larger observation sensor or extra propellant for longer satellite life.

*Renovated flight performance and launch vehicle engine to take a satellite farther*







*Painting the liquid hydrogen tank in white to reduce propellant evaporation due to sun light*
During space flight, the launch vehicle is constantly heated by the sun and the liquid hydrogen (which is about minus 250 degrees Celsius) in the tank evaporates. By coting the tank surface with special white paint, the tank surface reflects the sun light to reduce propellant evaporation to contribute to Long-Coast.
*Decreasing the volume of liquid oxygen for cooling to a third by renovating the engine cooling function*
To ignite the engine, the turbo pump has to be cooled using liquid oxygen. We have developed a new cooling system called the “trickle pre-cooling” to significantly reduce the consumption of liquid oxygen during Long-Coast so that more liquid oxygen can be used for engine operation.
*BBQ rolling the launch vehicle to prevent avionics from being heated by the sun*
When one specific side of the launch vehicle is constantly hit by sunlight, the temperature of only that side goes up. By slowly rolling the launch vehicle like a (barbecue (BBQ) roll) while maintaining its attitude vertically against sunlight, we can keep the temperature of all parts of the launch vehicle constant.
*Reducing the consumption of propellant for attitude control by effectively utilizing evaporating propellant*
During the Long-Coast, propellant has to be held at the bottom part of the tank to avoid propellant evaporation as much as possible. For that, the propellant for attitude control (Hydrazine) used to be emitted backwards. In the case of Long-Coast, the volume of Hydrazine will not be enough; therefore, in the new system, evaporating propellant will be effectively used.
*Equipped with a large volume power source and high performance antenna for long flight*
We developed a large-size lithium ion battery to secure power for avionics during the Long-Coast. A high performance antenna is also installed on the launch vehicle for assuring communication with the launch vehicle even from 36,000 km away to acquire flight status data from the vehicle, such as the engine operation status, even when it reaches near the geostationary orbit.








*Adding the function to control second stage engine thrust (engine power)*
The speed of the launch vehicle near the geostationary orbit (apogee) is slow, thus, if the second stage engine is ignited to full power (100% thrust), it is too powerful to precisely inject a payload into the target orbit. Therefore, we added a function called the “throttling function” to control the second stage engine thrust to 60% so that more flexible orbit insertion becomes possible.





Ignite the second stage engine (second time) at the perigee to increase speed.

Long space flight (“long coast”) for about four hours without separating the second stage and a payload.
Ignite the second stage engine for the third time at the apogee to increase speed, and separate the payload to inject it into the upgraded geostationary transfer orbit (upgraded GTO).
The payload increases its speed at the apogee and enters into the geostationary orbit.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Japan's Kokuryu, a Soryu-class submarine, sails past a vessel during a fleet review.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

I have a question that "is the JSDF an effective force in combat because most of the JSDF history has not been satisfactory"?

P.S when watching godzilla it seems like the JSDF does nothing but STARE .


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Nihonjin1051 said:


>



Is it military or civilian aircraft mate...?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Japanese Self Defence Air Force Aggressor F-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Indus Falcon said:


> Japanese Self Defence Air Force Aggressor F-15



This is an awesome video......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

南スーダン派遣施設隊３００タスク（任務）達成

　南スーダン派遣施設隊は、平成２７年１１月２０日（金）、ＵＮＭＩＳＳ本部から示される任務総数３００回を達成しました。
　平成２４年１月に第１次要員が活動を開始し、文民保護に資する施設活動、ＵＮ施設の強化、インフラ整備、ＵＮＭＩＳＳ司令部からの緊急要請等に勤めました。









reference: JGSDF


----------



## T-55

First Japanese-built F-35 Begins Assembly
First Japanese-built F-35 Begins Assembly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

*Mitsubishi Heavy Industries starts production of Japan's first F-35 fighter*





Japan has commenced final assembly at the MHI FACO facility of its first F-35A. Source: US Air Force/Alex Lloyd
Japan's first Lockheed Martin F-35A Lightning II Joint Strike Fighter aircraft has commenced its assembly at Mitsubishi Heavy Industries' (MHI's) final assembly and check-out (FACO) facility, it was confirmed on 15 December.

Lockheed Martin said in a statement that Japan's first F-35A - designated AX-5 - has officially begun the "mate" process, where major components of the aircraft are joined together to form the aircraft's structure.

The corporation said the AX-5 aircraft would complete its assembly in the FACO's electronic mate and assembly station before scheduled roll-out in 2017.

The first four F-35As for the Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) - designated AX-1 through AX-4 - are in various stages of production at Lockheed Martin's F-35 facility in Fort Worth, Texas, said the company. The first aircraft, AX-1, is expected to be delivered to the JASDF in 2016.

The remaining 38 F-35As will be assembled and delivered from MHIs FACO facility, which has been under development since 2013.

Although an MHI spokesman said the company would not comment on the developments, Lockheed Martin said that it is currently collaborating with the Japanese company to complete the FACO facility and "install the remaining equipment and tooling required to assemble and deliver F-35A aircraft from the Japan assembly-line". The US corporation is also providing technical assistance and workforce training.

In addition to producing the JASDF's F-35s, the FACO facility will provide maintenance, repair, overhaul, and upgrade services to F-35s based in the North Asia-Pacific region as per a US Department of Defense decision in December 2014. Support capabilities are expected to be in place from 2018.

The MHI FACO plant is based at MHI's Nagoya Aerospace Systems Works Komaki Minami Plant in Aichi Prefecture, which was used to build F-2 multirole fighter aircraft, developed in the 1990s in conjunction with Lockheed Martin.
Mitsubishi Heavy Industries starts production of Japan's first F-35 fighter | IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aepsilons

Indos said:


> Is it military or civilian aircraft mate...?



Military, Research.



Blue Marlin said:


> *Mitsubishi Heavy Industries starts production of Japan's first F-35 fighter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan has commenced final assembly at the MHI FACO facility of its first F-35A. Source: US Air Force/Alex Lloyd
> Japan's first Lockheed Martin F-35A Lightning II Joint Strike Fighter aircraft has commenced its assembly at Mitsubishi Heavy Industries' (MHI's) final assembly and check-out (FACO) facility, it was confirmed on 15 December.
> 
> Lockheed Martin said in a statement that Japan's first F-35A - designated AX-5 - has officially begun the "mate" process, where major components of the aircraft are joined together to form the aircraft's structure.
> 
> The corporation said the AX-5 aircraft would complete its assembly in the FACO's electronic mate and assembly station before scheduled roll-out in 2017.
> 
> The first four F-35As for the Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) - designated AX-1 through AX-4 - are in various stages of production at Lockheed Martin's F-35 facility in Fort Worth, Texas, said the company. The first aircraft, AX-1, is expected to be delivered to the JASDF in 2016.
> 
> The remaining 38 F-35As will be assembled and delivered from MHIs FACO facility, which has been under development since 2013.
> 
> Although an MHI spokesman said the company would not comment on the developments, Lockheed Martin said that it is currently collaborating with the Japanese company to complete the FACO facility and "install the remaining equipment and tooling required to assemble and deliver F-35A aircraft from the Japan assembly-line". The US corporation is also providing technical assistance and workforce training.
> 
> In addition to producing the JASDF's F-35s, the FACO facility will provide maintenance, repair, overhaul, and upgrade services to F-35s based in the North Asia-Pacific region as per a US Department of Defense decision in December 2014. Support capabilities are expected to be in place from 2018.
> 
> The MHI FACO plant is based at MHI's Nagoya Aerospace Systems Works Komaki Minami Plant in Aichi Prefecture, which was used to build F-2 multirole fighter aircraft, developed in the 1990s in conjunction with Lockheed Martin.
> Mitsubishi Heavy Industries starts production of Japan's first F-35 fighter | IHS Jane's 360




In fact MHI will be the regional production site for the F-35 program in the Asia-Pacific Region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

12.7㎜機関銃に弾薬を装填する「すずなみ」砲雷科 支岐１士

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Military, Research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact MHI will be the regional production site for the F-35 program in the Asia-Pacific Region.


even for fouth korean birds or will kai be building them for south korea?


----------



## Aepsilons

Blue Marlin said:


> even for fouth korean birds or will kai be building them for south korea?



Even for the Koreans.


----------



## Slave_to_the_waffle

Nihonjin1051 said:


> 12.7㎜機関銃に弾薬を装填する「すずなみ」砲雷科 支岐１士



The poem is by Gesshū Sōko, yes?

_Inhale, exhale
Forward, back
Living, dying:
Arrows, let flown each to each
Meet midway and slice.
The void in aimless flight --
Thus I return to the source_

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## LowPost

*US-Japan Military Alliance: Japan’s Maritime Self-Defense Forces (JMSDF). The Most Powerful Naval Force in the Asia-Pacific Region*

_The Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force (JMSDF) of today has matured a great deal since the warships of the Imperial Japanese Navy were parceled out amongst the victors, scrapped or sunk at the end of World War II. Long decades of pacifist defense policy coupled with non-interventionist foreign policy helped maintain peace in a quite hostile neck of the woods. Imperial Japan wrought destruction, brutal occupation and various crimes against humanity upon many of its neighbors prior to and during the war. This legacy has not been forgotten._

_The security agreement between Japan and the United States has changed greatly under the Shinzo Abe and Barak Obama administrations, with Japan being seen as a peer in the overall, shared defensive strategy of the two nations in the region. Japan has been called upon to increasingly modernize its fleet, fully integrate its communications, fire control and tracking systems, and weapons systems with those of the U.S. Navy. Prime Minister Abe has altered the defense posture of the island nation, to the chagrin of a majority of its citizens, to allow for the offensive deployment of the JDF in various U.S.-led “Multinational” enterprises._

_These developments have not escaped the notice of Japan’s neighbors, most notably China. Japan’s modernization of its fleet and the increase in the potency of both defensive and offensive platforms has largely occurred in response to a modernizing and more capable Chinese naval presence in the region. The further integration of the Japanese and the U.S. naval forces, the total compatibility of their systems, and their joint strategic planning are forcing China to recalculate and fine-tune their more assertive foreign policy in both the South China Sea and East China Sea._

*Brief Overview: *

The Imperial Japanese Navy of World War II was one of the most powerful navies in modern history. Japan had a surface fleet of battleships, heavy cruisers, cruisers and destroyers that was on par or superior to any navy of the era. Her naval aviation arm was far more advanced than any other nation at the time, with only the United States being able to rival her to any degree of parity.

With the defeat of Imperial Japan at the conclusion of World War II, Japan was forced to surrender unconditionally, and forfeit what remained of the Imperial Navy. Many powerful assets remained and were either divided amongst the victors or scrapped. After all repatriation of Japanese military forces had been completed, all vessel of destroyer tonnage or below were divided up amongst the U.S.S.R, China, the UK and the U.S. Vessels above this tonnage were either scrapped or sunk in deep ocean waters. An empire with a long and proud naval history was rendered impotent.

A great deal has changed since the end of World War II, the implementation of the Potsdam Declaration, and the acceptance of Article 9 of the Constitution of Japan in 1947. The acceptance of Article 9 presaged the age of official Japanese pacifism, or more accurately an era of a posture of non-interventionist self-defense. It is a credit to the people of Japan, regardless of their brutal militarism of the mid-twentieth century that this state of affairs has lasted as long as it has.

Japan has maintained a Japanese Maritime Self Defense Force of very capable organization and function over at least the past five decades; however, the updated security agreement between Japan and the United States that has come into being under the Obama administration holds Japan to be a peer with the United States in establishing a viable offensive and defensive naval, aviation and Anti-Ballistic Missile (ABM) capability in providing for the defense of Japan as well as the overall naval strategy of the United States in the Pacific.

A resurgent Chinese power in the region has lead the Japanese government to reevaluate its pacifist Constitution, realign itself with past foes and take a much more robust defensive posture. The Peoples Liberation Army Navy has been modernizing at a rapid rate and China has more assertively staked its claim to a number of disputed areas both in the South China and East China Seas. The Japanese government moved to solidify its legal claim to the Senkaku (Daioyu) Islands, by buying three of them from the private Japanese owner in the Spring of 2012. This only further enflamed the situation and both powers have been sending Coast Guard vessels and aircraft to the islands in an ever increasing rattling of sabers. China responded by establishing a new air-defense identification zone over the islands in 2013.

Further, Japan carried out naval drills with the United States in the South China Sea for the first time in the summer of 2015. This was a show of solidarity and cooperation with the U.S. at a time when the U.S. has been mounting sorties with warships and military aircraft within twelve miles of the artificial islands that China has constructed in the Spratly Islands. Japan has also pledged to donate older patrol boats to the Philippine Navy in an attempt to bolster that nations rival claims in the region. The “South China Sea Crisis” will continue to evolve in complexity as the man-made islands become operational and China challenges the centuries old established precedents of international maritime law.

*Current Organization and Deployment*

The JMSDF is commanded by the Maritime Chief of Staff. The Self Defense Fleet consists of the following components:


*Fleet Escort Force*
Escort Flotilla 1 (Yokosuka)
Escort Squadron 1
Escort Squadron 5

Escort Flotilla 2 (Sasebo)
Escort Squadron 2
Escort Squadron 6

Escort Flotilla 3 (Maizuru)
Escort Squadron 3
Escort Squadron 7

Escort Flotilla 4 (Kure)
Escort Squadron 4
Escort Squadron 8

Fleet Training Command
1st Replenishment Squadron
1st Transportation Squadron

*Fleet Air Force*
Fleet Air Wing 1 (Fixed wing patrol aircraft and Helicopters)
Fleet Air Wing 2 (Fixed wing patrol aircraft and Helicopters)
Fleet Air Wing 4 (Fixed wing patrol aircraft and Helicopters)
Fleet Air Wing 5 (Fixed wing patrol aircraft and Helicopters)
Fleet Air Wing 21 (Helicopters)
Fleet Air Wing 22 (Helicopters)
Fleet Air Wing 31 (Fixed wing patrol, ASW, intelligence, liason and support aircraft)
Fleet Squadron 51 (Fixed wing patrol aircraft and Helicopters)
Fleet Squadron 6 (Fixed wing transport aircraft)
Fleet Squadron 1 ( Medium and Heavy Lift Helicopters)

*Fleet Submarine Force*
Submarine Flotilla 1
Submarine Squadron 1
Submarine Squadron 3
Submarine Squadron 5

Submarine Flotilla 2
Submarine Squadron 2
Submarine Squadron 4

Submarine Training Command

Mine Warfare Force
Fleet Research & Development Command
Fleet Intelligence Command
Oceanographic Command
*Air Training Command*
Shimofusa Air Training Group
Tokushima Air Training Group
Ozuki Air Training Group

*Maritime Material Command*
Vessel and Aviation Supply Depots
Training units and schools
Communications command
*JMSDF Districts*

The JMSDF is responsible for guarding the waters of five military districts. Each district has a regional escort fleet element and shore-side support element or major naval base. Regional escort fleets are comprised of Destroyer Escorts (DDE), patrol craft, minesweepers and ancillary craft. Four of the districts are Home Port for the four Escort Fleet Flotillas. Each flotilla is comprised of one Helicopter Destroyer (DDH) as the command platform, and 7 DDGs/AWDs in escort.





*Fleet Vessels*

The JMSDF is comprised of over 130 combatant, mine countermeasures, support, training and ancillary vessels as follows:


Helicopter Destroyers (DDH): 4 (One vessel to be replaced in 2016)
Landing Ship Tank (LST): 3
Guided Missile Destroyers (DDG): 12
Destroyers (DD): 25
Destroyer Escorts (DE): 6
Minesweepers (MS): 27
Patrol Boats (PB): 6
Attack Submarines Diesel Electric (SSK): 17 (with 5 more planned)
Replenishment Ships: 5
*Most Powerful Vessels*

The four Escort Fleet Flotillas of the JMSDF are comprised each of one DDH acting as a command ship and 7 DDGs/DDs. The DDH vessels of the JMSDF are very modern and flexible Anti-Submarine (ASW) and power projection vessels. As a nation comprising of over 6,852 islands, with most of the landmass constituting the 4 main islands, rapidly deployable naval and amphibious forces are essential to defense strategy. Each Escort Fleet Flotilla has the power to defend one of the 5 naval districts from attack from guided missiles, aircraft, surface vessels and submarines, and have the inherent ability to land troops via helicopter, landing craft or hovercraft.

*Izumo Class DDA*

While carrying the designation of Helicopter Destroyer, many military analysts have studied the design of the _JS Izumo_ DDH-183 and surmised that she is very capable of carrying a number of VSTOL aircraft in addition to her compliment of ASW/MCM and troop carrying helicopters or tilt-rotor aircraft such as the V-22 Osprey. As Japan is slated to take delivery of the F-35A from the US, if and when this aircraft ever becomes operational in light of its many development setbacks and problems, it is not a stretch to imagine Japan taking delivery of the F-35B VSTOL version for future use on the _JS Izumo_ and her soon to be completed sister vessel _JS Kaga_ DDH-184_. _The _JS Izumo_ was commissioned in late March of 2015 and is soon to be followed by the _JS Kaga_ in Late March of 2017.

Izumo Class vessels in service:


_JS Izumo DDH-183_
Specifications:

Displacement (Loaded): 27,000 tons

L.O.A.: 248 meters (814 ft.)

Beam: 38 meters (185 ft.)

Draft: 7.5 meters (25 ft.)

Deck Area: Approx. 8,000sq. meters

Speed: 30+ knots

Range: Not disclosed

Complement: 370 crew and 400 troop landing force

Weapons Systems: 2 x Phalanx CWIS, 2 x SeaRAM CWIS

Aircraft: 7 to 28 ASW/MCM or troop carrying helicopters. Can accommodate medium or heavy helicopters.






It is notable that the Izumo Class DDHs do not have a well deck and thus do not have the capability of delivering troops and equipment in an amphibious fashion. They were designed to provide a long range ASW/MCM capability, command and control and limited air assault and HADR capability. With a large internal hangar deck, and a large aircraft elevator, the vessels are more than capable of carrying a sizeable number of F-35B VSTOL aircraft if this were to be so desired at some future date. This number would most likely not exceed 10 to 12 fixed wing VSTOL aircraft due to the amount of space required for fuel, maintenance and armaments. Accommodation of the aircrews and maintenance crews for the aircraft would be possible if substituted for that originally designed for the air assault troops.

*Hyuga Class, Helicopter Destroyers DDH*

The Hyuga Class vessels’ keels were laid and they were commissioned between 2006 and 2011. _JS Hyuga_ DDH-181, and _JS Ise_ DDH-182 are extremely capable, long range ASW/MCM platforms. In many ways they can be seen as smaller versions on the Izumo Class, but with a number of differences.

The Hyuga Class DDHs are beautiful examples of a modern ASW warship designed to achieve localized naval dominance in the seaways of Japan, denying any enemy submarine force from threatening maritime or naval traffic within the territorial waters of Japan. When coupled with the advanced DDGs and DDs of the JMSDF with their anti-missile and anti-aircraft capabilities and added ASW/MCM capabilities, an Escort Fleet Flotilla is able to control and deny access to the territorial waters of Japan.

Like the larger Izumo class, these vessels lack a well deck and do not have the capacity to launch amphibious forces via landing craft or amphibious vehicles. The _JS Hyuga_ and the _JS Ise_ have already demonstrated their usefulness in HADR operations, with both vessels having participated in humanitarian support and evacuation operations in response to the 2011 Tohoku earthquake and tsunami (_JS_ _Hyuga and Ise_) and the 2013 typhoon _Haiyan_ which struck the Philippines (_JS Ise_).

Hyuga Class vessels in service:


_JS Hyuga DDH-181_
_JS Ise DDH-182_
Specifications:

Displacement (Loaded): 19,000 tons

L.O.A.: 197 meters (646 ft.)

Beam: 33 meters (108 ft.)

Draft: 7 meters (23 f.)

Deck Area: Approx. 6,500sq. meters

Speed: 30+ knots

Range: Not disclosed.

Complement: 360 – 371 crew

Weapons Systems: 2 x Phalanx CWIS, 16 cell Mk1 VLS (16 Sea Sparrow, 12 RUM-139 VL ASROC),

2 x triple 324mm torpedo tubes, 12.7mm machine guns

Aircraft: 4 to 18 ASW/MCM or troop carrying helicopters. Can accommodate medium or heavy helicopters.

*Landing Ship Tank (LST)*

The JMSDF has three Osumi Class LSTs; however, their design is more appropriately described as a Dock Landing Ship (LSD), as they have no bow doors and ramp for forward beaching of the vessel to discharge amphibious forces. This is facilitated by a well deck and stern door where a complement of 2 LCAC hovercraft are launched. The vessels have a complement of 330 troops for amphibious of helicopter landing, but sufficient space is available for up to 1,000 troops in an emergency situation or for a short duration. The vessels have sufficient space for 10 x Type 10 MBTs. The vessels carry a complement of 8 helicopters and carry 2 x 20mm Phalanx CWIS for close in air defense. Money has been allocated to research the refitting of all the vessels of the Osumi Class to field V-22 Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft instead of traditional helicopters, as well AAV7s for amphibious troops transport.

Osumi Class vessels in service:


_JS Osumi LST 4001_
_JS Shimokita LST 4002_
_JS Kunisaki LST 4003_
*Guided Missile Destroyers*

The JMSDF operates three different classes of DDG, from the Hatakaze Class of the 1980s, to the most recently commissioned Atago Class. All of these vessel are very capable warships and are joined in their duties by smaller yet equally capable DDs. The Atago Class DDGS are easily one of the most powerful surface warfare platforms in the world.

*Atago Class DDG*

There are currently two commissioned Atago class DDGs in the JMSDF. These vessels are often seen as larger and more capable versions of the 4 Kongo Class DDGs that immediately preceded them into active service. The Atago’s chief advances over the Kongo are the greater guided missile capacity of the larger vessels, the larger bridge (command and control center of the vessel) and the full aft hanger that can accommodate one SH-60K helicopter. This makes the vessels more flexible and capable of a variety of duties, and give them a longer range ASW capability.

Most importantly, the two Atago Class vessels have been updated with the most recent AEGIS software as well as the capability of carrying the SM-3 Block 1A Standard missile. The SM-3 coupled with the AEGIS BMD 3.0 upgrades makes the Atago a more powerful Ballistic Missile Defense (BMD) platform. It is theorized that just two such vessels will be able to fully cover the Japanese home islands from ballistic missile threats. With 6 DDGs in the JMSDF equipped in such a fashion (2 Atago, 4 Kongo), 2 vessels would be constantly deployed while 2 could be in port or conducting training while a further 2 could be in dry-dock for maintenance. It has also been suggested that Japan may look to build two additional Atago Class vessels; however, in light of Japan’s poor economic outlook the funds for such an acquisition are in question.

Atago Class vessels in service:


_JS Atago_ DDG-177
_JS Ashigara_ DDG-178
Specifications:

Displacement: 10,000 tons full load

L.O.A.: 165 meters (541 ft.)

Beam: 21 meters (68.9 ft.)

Draft: 6.2 meters (20.3 ft.)

Speed: 30+ knots

Complement: 300 crew

Sensors/Processing Systems: AN/SPY-1D(V) passive electronically scanned phased array radar. AEGIS.

Weapons Systems:


96 cell MK-41 VLS (64 cells forward, 32 aft) equipped with SM2-MR or SM-3 ABM and RUM-139 ASROC.
2 x missile canisters for 8 Type 90 (SSM-1B) missiles.
2 x Type 68 triple torpedo tubes (Mk 46 or Type 93 torpedoes)
2 x 20mm Phalanx CWIS
1 x 127mm (5 in.) Mk 45 Mod 4 deck gun
Aircraft: Hangar for 1 x SH-60K helicopter assigned.

*Kongo Class DDG*

The four Kongo Class DDGs were commissioned by Japan between the years 1993 – 1998. They are very similar in design and function to the U.S. Navy Arleigh Burke Class DDGs, with the added requirement of being capable of acting as fleet command vessels. It had originally been planned to build six of these vessels; however, the decision was made to opt for the Atago design after the first four vessels had been completed. It is surmised that this was the result of an added BMD threat from North Korea and the fielding of the advanced Type 052D DDGs by the Chinese PLAN. The Atago is a more capable vessel than the Chinese Type 052D in terms of sensors and processing systems; however the Chinese vessels (3 in class) have a larger offensive missile capability.

The Kongo has been fitted with the later AEGIS systems and BMD 3.0 software coupled with the SM-3 Block 1A missile. Kongo class vessels have fired the SM-3 in successful anti-ballistic missile tests starting in 2007. The four Kongo Class DDGs will serve with the two Atago Class DDGs to make up the naval component of the Japanese BMD system.

Kongo Class vessels in service:


_JS Kongo_ DDG-173
_JS Kirishima_ DDG-174
_JS Myoko_ DDG-175
_JS Chokai_ DDG-176
Specifications:

Displacement: 9,500 tons fully loaded.

L.O.A.: 161 meters (528.2 ft.)

Beam: 21 meters (68.9 ft.)

Draft: 6.2 meters (20.3 ft.)

Speed: 30+ knots

Range: 5,200 nautical mi.

Complement: 300 crew

Sensors/Processing Systems: AN/SPY-1D(V) passive electronically scanned phased array radar. AEGIS.

Weapons Systems:


90 cell MK-41 VLS (29 cells forward, 61 aft) equipped with SM2-MR or SM-3 ABM and RUM-139 ASROC.
RGM-84 Harpoon SSM or Type 90 SSM
2 x Type 68 triple torpedo tubes (Mk 46 or Type 93 torpedoes)
2 x 20mm Phalanx CWIS
1 x 127mm (5 in.) Oto-Breda compact deck gun.
Aircraft: Deck landing area for 1 x SH60K helicopter.

*Destroyers (DD)*

The JMSDF fields a wide range of destroyers. The most advanced of these small warships are the new Akizuki Class. The Akizuki Class DDs are the newest commissioned vessels of the Japanese navy. Weighing in at 6,800 tons fully loaded, they are 2,700 tons lighter than the Kongo Class DDGs; however, they are meant to escort these vessels and the DDHs of an Escort Fleet Flotilla and protect them from aerial and submarine threats.

Considering their small displacement, these vessels are bristling with weaponry and the most advanced indigenous sensor package available in the ATECS (Advanced Technology Command System) battle management system. Often referred to as the Japanese AEGIS, ATECS is fully compatible with the U.S. system and its weapons components. These DDs are also equipped with an advanced AAW system as well as the OQQ-22 ASW system. The vessel makes use of a stealthy upper hull/conning tower design. There is an aft hangar on the vessel as well as a landing area, which allows for the assignment of an SH-60K helicopter full time as well as the ability to operate two helicopters if the need arises.

Akizuki Class vessels in service:


_JS Akizuki_ DD-115
_JS Teruzuki_ DD-116
_JS Suzutsuki_ DD-117
_JS Fuyuzuki_ DD-118






Specifications:

Displacement: 6,800 tons fully loaded.

L.O.A.: 150.5 meters (493.7 ft.)

Beam: 18.3 meters (60 ft.)

Draft: 5.3 meters (17.4 ft.)

Speed: 30+ knots

Complement: 200 crew

Sensors/Processing Systems: ATECS Advanced Technology Command System

Weapons Systems:


32 cell MK-41 VLS equipped with RIMM-162 ESSM (SAM), RUM-139 ASROC or Type 07 ASROC.
8 Type 90 SSMs
2 x HOS 303 triple torpedo tubes (Mk 46 or Type 93 torpedoes)
2 x 20mm Phalanx Block 1B CWIS
1 x 127mm (5 in.) deck gun
Aircraft: Hangar for 1 x SH-60K helicopter equipped.

Guided Missile Submarine (SSK), Diesel Electric

The JMSDF operates two different classes of diesel electric attack submarines. The Oyashio Class of 11 boats built in a ten year period between 1998 and 2008, and the Soryu Class of which 6 of 12 planned boats have been built starting in 2009. Submarine design and capabilities are a well-kept secret amongst all navies of the world and thus the capabilities of all modern submarines are hard to verify. Any capabilities are hard to confirm, but it is widely accepted that the Soryu Class submarines are perhaps the most advanced diesel electric attack submarines in the world.

As stated earlier, Japan is a nation of islands and thus a capable submarine force is essential to securing the sea lane supply lines that keep the nation alive. Controlling these maritime arteries in a time of war is essential to Japan’s survival, and thus denying an enemy access to these areas with either surface warfare assets or submarines is essential. Given the small geographical area of the home islands of Japan, the long endurance of nuclear powered submarines is not necessary, and Japan has wisely opted for a diesel electric submarine fleet. Modern diesel electric submarines are extremely quiet, an essential survival characteristic in modern submarine warfare, and modern battery technology provides for efficient operation and long endurance. Coupled with high tech sonar, radar and communications systems and state of the art weapons systems, the Soryu is a most effective and deadly submarine warfare platform.

Soryu Class vessels in service:


_JS Soryu_ SS-501
_JS Unryu_ SS-502
_JS Hakuryu_ SS-503
_JS Kenryu _SS-504
_JS Zuiryu_ SS-505
_JS Kokuryu_ SS-506
Specifications:

Displacement: 2,900 tons surfaced/4,200 tons submerged

L.O.A.: 84 meters (275.5 ft.)

Beam: 9.1 meters (29.8 ft.)

Speed: 13 knots surfaced/ 20knots submerged

Range: 6,100 nautical miles

Complement: 65 crew

Weapon Systems: 6 x HU 606 533mm torpedo tubes for 30 loads of a mixture of Type 89 torpedoes and Harpoon missiles.

Patrol Boat Guided Missile (PG)

Although not a key component of JMSDF naval strategy, the newest PGs fielded by the Japanese are quite interesting in their design and capabilities. The Hayabusa Class PGs are fast, have good endurance and are heavily armed for their size. They also have a stealthy hull and superstructure design. These craft are able to respond to naval threats in shallow and confined waters, especially in and around the many small islands that are scattered about the four larger home islands. They could also police the outlying islands, such as the Ryukyu and Senkakus. Japan and China currently both claim ownership of the Senkakus and the dispute has been a cause of tension between the two nations in recent years. These PGs could react rapidly to any hostile incursion by warships, or respond to acts of piracy in the more remote island chains of Japan.

Hayabusa Class vessels in service:


JS Hayabusa PG-824
JS Wakataka PG-825
JS Otaka PG-826
JS Kumataka PG-827
JS Umitaka PG-828
Shiritaka PG-829






Specifications:

Displacement: 240 tons fully loaded

L.O.A.: 50.1 meters (164 ft.)

Beam: 8.4 meters (28 ft.)

Speed: 42- 46 knots

Complement: 21 crew

Weapon Systems: 2 x aft mounted twin launchers for SSM1-B or Type 90 SSM, 1 x 76mm Oto-Breda deck gun, 2 x 12.7mm M2 machine guns

*Aviation*

The naval aviation component of the JMSDF is made up of maritime patrol, surveillance, and ASW/MCM fixed wing aircraft and helicopters. The newest maritime patrol aircraft in the JMSDF inventory is the Kawasaki P-1. The P-1 will eventually take the place of all of the aging P-3 Orions in the JMSDF inventory. It has greater speed and range than the P-3, and has more technologically advanced ASW/MCM and surveillance capabilities. It can carry a weapons load of 18,000 lbs., including anti-ship missiles such as the Type 91, as well as torpedoes.

The Japanese Air Self Defense Force (JASDF) does provide many powerful assets in supporting the JMSDF. These include the F-2 advanced fighter aircraft which is an indigenous version of the U.S. F-16 produced by Mitsubishi, with notable improvements over the original design. The F-2 is equipped with an AESA (Active Electronically Scanning Array Radar). The payload was increased and an additional 4 hard points for ordinance were added. Although primarily utilized as an air superiority fighter, it is equally suited to anti-ship duties. The F-2 can carry 4 Type 88 anti-ship missiles and is a frightening prospect for any enemy surface vessels when so equipped.

Another U.S. fighter that has been widely used in the JASDF is the F-15, or F-15J as it is known in Japanese service. It is planned to replace the F-15Js with F-35As when and if these aircraft become available. As a future recipient of the F-35A, it is widely theorized that Japan could order a small number of F-35B VSTOL aircraft if deemed necessary to equip the Izumo Class DDHs at some point in the future dependent upon changing contingencies and threats in the region.

*Conclusion*

Japan faces great geo-political challenges of both global and regional scope. While it is refreshing to see Japan take a more independent and robust role in its own defense, it is at the same time troubling to see her further entrench herself in the overall military strategy of the United States in the region. No one should demand that Japan abandon a robust BMD capability in the face of a number of potential adversaries in the region that both possess nuclear weapons and the means to effectively deliver them via modern, long range ballistic missiles.; however, integrating this BMD system with the greater BMD umbrella of the United States sends a counter-productive message to these same neighbors.

A strong and increasingly militarily independent Japan could couple strength with friendly diplomacy and trade with an ever stronger China as well as Vietnam, South Korea and the Philippines. Having no direct stake in the South China Sea territorial dispute, other that freedom of navigation and trade, Japan could be a potential peace maker and moderator. This positive role in dispute resolution would most likely reap positive rewards in its independent dispute with China over the Senkaku Islands. An official government apology to China for their horrible treatment at the hands of Imperial Japan from the Invasion of 1931 through the years of World War II, is long overdue and would carry a great deal of diplomatic weight in future relations.

Japan will be hard pressed to win a naval arms race with the Chinese in the long run, as their economy has been stagnant for decades with a debt to GDP ratio of 230% as of 2014. China has the time and the resources to close the technology gap with Japan in the long run. The newest Type 052D DDGs of the PLAN are evidence of this closing gap, not to mention the PLAN’s conventional aircraft carrier program that is successfully advancing at a strong pace.

Japan undoubtedly has the most powerful and flexible navy in the Asia Pacific region. Its vessels either rival or surpass those fielded by the U.S. Navy, let alone the navies of its neighbors and potential adversaries. Their most advanced vessels are a mixture of high-tech battle management systems, sensors and powerful armaments, married to stealthy and efficient hull designs. The organization of the Fleet Escort Flotillas provides for a rapidly deployable and flexible defensive naval arm while also providing a viable outer ring of BMD capability. The only question is how Japan will decide to utilize their naval power in the coming decades. Will it be used in the pursuit of ensuring their independence and peaceful relations with their regional partners, or in the self-destructive pursuit of U.S. hegemony in the region?

_*Brian Kalman *is a management professional in the marine transportation industry. He was an officer in the US Navy for eleven years. He currently resides and works in the Caribbean._

US-Japan Military Alliance: Japan’s Maritime Self-Defense Forces (JMSDF). The Most Powerful Naval Force in the Asia-Pacific Region | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

T-55 said:


> Some old photos,didn't find Japan in pictures thread,so i will post it here.(if oftopic delete)
> Hand coloured photographs of 19th century Japan


^^^Some more photos

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Airbus in superjumbo deal with Japan’s ANA Holdings *








Airbus won an agreement from Japan’s largest airline ANA Holdings to buy three of its A380 superjumbos, said a person familiar with the plan, giving the European planemaker a welcome vote of confidence for an aircraft that hadn’t won a new airline customer in three years.

The parent of All Nippon Airways Co will take delivery of the planes from 2018, with plans to use them on its Tokyo to Hawaii route, a popular destination for Japanese tourists, another person said.

The order will form just a piece of a larger strategic plan, to be unveiled at the end of this month, calling for fleet renewal. The people asked not to be identified because an announcement is planned for later this month.

Airbus has suffered a dearth of orders for its largest plane, whose list price is $428 million and typically seats about 525 passengers, but can carry over 800 depending on the configuration, as many airlines have favoured somewhat smaller twin-aisle planes, including Airbus’s A350 and Boeing’s 777.

While the order is only for three planes, enough to serve one route, success on that route could lead to further orders, one person said.

Any order for Airbus in Japan is a special victory given that the market for decades has been heavily dominated by Boeing.

Since 2000 when it started marketing the A380, Airbus has said Tokyo would be a key airport for the plane. Airlines including Air France, Deutsche Lufthansa and Emirates have all flown their A380s into Tokyo. – Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

"Aggressor"
Japanese fighter Mitsubishi F-15DJ Eagle (licensed copy of the American F-15) in the color of "imaginary enemy".

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Make In India And Expanding Scope For India-Japan Defense Cooperation – Analysis*


India’s Act East policy and Prime Minister Modi’s _Make in India_ drive coincide with the shifts in the Japanese post-war security policy and the April 2014 easing of the self-imposed arms export ban. The Agreement concerning transfer of Defence Equipment and Technology Cooperation signed during the latest visit of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe on December 12, 2015 unveils a new chapter in India-Japan defence cooperation by making available defence equipment and technology needed to carry out joint research, development and/or production projects.1 India’s defence modernisation presents enormous opportunities for the Japanese defence industry, which until recently concentrated exclusively on the domestic market in order to demonstrate Japan’s commitment to peace. Now, there is tremendous scope for redefining the contours of the bilateral defence cooperation by way of transfer of, and collaboration on, projects related to defence equipment and technology.

The most recent India-Japan Defence Ministerial Meeting in March 2015 underscored that defence technology cooperation “can emerge as a key pillar of bilateral defence relations”.2 Besides, Japan has been identified as a privileged partner in the _Make in India_ campaign by Defence Minister Parrikar.3 India is interested in joint development and production of defence equipment. The progress on sourcing Japanese defence technology – for instance, negotiation on the Utility Seaplane Mark 2 (US-2) amphibian aircraft – is now in its final stages. Moreover, the manufacturers of the US-2 amphibian aircraft, ShinMaywa Industries, initiated discussions with several Indian counterparts as India and Japan debated the prospects of assembling the aircraft in India. The Pipavav Defence and Offshore Engineering Company will reportedly partner with ShinMaywa Industries in assembling the aircraft in India.4

India plans to obtain 12 US-2 aircraft for use in patrolling the Andaman and Nicobar islands and conducting search and rescue operations in the Indian Ocean. While Bombardier (Canada) and Beriev (Russia) expressed interest in responding to the Request for Information (RFI), the US-2’s competence vis-à-vis rapid surveillance and response enabled by state of the art technology, rough sea operation capability, lake/riverine landing capacity, and short take-off and landing characteristics are best suited for securing critical SLOCs, conducting air sea rescue, casualty evacuation, humanitarian relief and disaster management, as well as constabulary operations and Maritime Domain Awareness (MDA) assignments of the Indian Navy. While ShinMaywa Industries is not a fresh entrant in India – it has provided aerobridges for airports and set up waste water treatment pumps5 — the US-2 is the first Japanese aircraft offered to India which is otherwise used mainly by the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF).

Earlier, Keidanren (Japan Business Federation) pressure on the Abe administration had enabled a policy shift in April 2014 concerning the export of military equipment aimed at supporting Japanese firms, which were restricted to the domestic needs of the Self-Defense Forces. Following this, Japan has entered into several military technology deals, including the export of Mitsubishi Heavy Industries manufactured gyroscopes to enhance the accuracy of the US developed Patriot Advanced Capability-2 (PAC-2) missile interceptors, supplying sensor technology to Britain aimed at improving air-to-air missile guiding capabilities, exploring the prospects of a submarine deal with Australia, and building underwater drones and robots capable of operating in radioactive surroundings with France.

Building upon the deepening bonhomie, Modi had earlier encouraged Japan to participate in _Project 75 India_. The objective is to strengthen naval power by building six stealth submarines in India. He welcomed the manufacturers of the ultra-quiet Soryu class non-nuclear attack submarine, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and Kawasaki Heavy Industries, to compete with other contractors including DCNS of France, HDW of Germany, Rosoboron export of Russia and Navantia of Spain.6 It is, however, important to note that in such projects, technology prerequisites, project timeframes, and economic practicability often complicate military technology cooperation. Besides, cooperation and access to Japanese technologies including communications, electronic warfare technologies, and surveillance radars should be explored.

So far, the compass of bilateral defence cooperation has included high level defence exchanges involving the Defence Ministers, Vice-Minister/Defence Secretary level Defence Policy Dialogue, Vice-Minister/Secretary level 2+2 dialogue, and visit by the Service Chiefs. JMSDF and the Indian Navy engage in joint exercises in bilateral or trilateral frameworks focusing on anti-piracy drills and search and rescue operations. The Indian Army and Japan Ground Self-Defence Force (JGSDF) engage in professional exchanges in humanitarian assistance/ disaster relief and counter-terrorism. Japan Air Self Defence Force (JASDF) and the Indian Air Force hold staff talks and official exchanges of test-pilots and air transport squadrons. In addition, there are exchanges on UN peace keeping operations between the Centre for UN Peacekeeping (CUNPK) of the Indian Army and the Japan Peacekeeping Training and Research Center (JPC) of the Joint Staff College and the Central Readiness Force (CRF) of JGSDF.7 In a welcome development, Japan has also become a regular partner in the India-US Malabar Exercise. Besides, an agreement concerning security measures for the protection of classified military information has been signed during the latest summit which guarantees the mutual protection of confidential military information shared with each other, provided they are consistent with the national laws of the receiving party.8

India-Japan relations have been elevated to a Special Strategic and Global Partnership in the 2014 Tokyo Declaration. For long, maritime cooperation constituted the core of India-Japan defence and security cooperation. To add further value to the relationship that has ‘the largest potential in the world’,9 defence cooperation needs to advance from joint exercises and multi-faceted exchange frameworks to co-development and co-production of sophisticated defence equipment and technologies. The December 12, 2015 agreement on Defence Equipment and Technology Cooperation is a big step that will further consolidate India-Japan strategic ties. Since both Modi and Abe have pledged to realise the full potential of the partnership, this is an opportune time for addressing the challenges and producing tangible gains while deepening the scope of India-Japan defence cooperation.


Make In India And Expanding Scope For India-Japan Defense Cooperation – Analysis – Eurasia Review

-------------------------------









The debate over how far the Japan Self-Defense Forces (JSDF) would be able to intervene in an emergency situation on the Korean Peninsula is heating up after the Shinzo Abe administration passed security legislation on Sep. 19, giving Japan the right to exercise collective self-defense. Information given by Abe at an Aug. 24 meeting of the House of Councillors Budget Committee suggests that Japan's new powers would not result in the sending of fighting units overseas because it does not represent a complete form of collective self-defense of the kind that allowed South Korea to send large numbers of troops to Vietnam in the 1960s and 1970s. The only scenario Abe gave of collective self-defense was a situation involving the Korean Peninsula, in which North Korea attacked a US AEGIS destroyer. 

But is a JSDF landing on the peninsula really out of the question? The answer is no. With last week's amendment of the 1997 Law on Situations in Areas Surrounding Japan to the Law on Situations with Important Influence on Japan, Tokyo increased potential rear-area support recipients from the US alone to the US and other countries' armed forces. It also permitted forms of support such as ammunition supplies and fueling of fighter planes readying for takeoff, which had previously been banned as presenting the potential for identification with the use of force by the US. 

The concept of non-combat regions was significantly expanded to allow rear-area support from JSDF logistical units in regions in which no combat actions are currently taking place. In other words, the new system in one in which JSDF logistical units could land in Busan or another region where no combat actions are currently taking place to provide rear-area support in a war on the peninsula where the South Korea and US armies are leading the fight. 

Japan's argument is that the JSDF would have to sign an Acquisition and Cross-Servicing Agreement (ACSA) to be able to provide support directly to South Korean forces along with US ones. The situation hints that the US and Japan may begin applying greater pressure on South Korea to strengthen the countries' trilateral alliance. Japan has included wording in Article 2-4 of its Law on Situations with Important Influence of Japan stating that rear-area support would be limited to situations with consent from foreign countries. South Korean Minister of National Defense Han Min-koo attempted to allay fears during a parliamentary audit by the National Assembly Legislation and Judiciary Committee on Sept. 21. Since operational control is such that the Combined Forces Commander acts in accordance with guidelines from the South Korean and US Presidents, [a JSDF landing] would be impossible without the South Korean President's consent, Han said. 

But Han's remarks were merely a statement of principle. In reality, Seoul is likely to find itself unable to refuse a USFK request for an operationally necessary JSDF landing. A bigger problem surfaces when South Korea and Japan differ in their positions. 

The biggest issue between Seoul and Tokyo right now involves the sort of situation described by Abe - and the question of whether Japan would require South Korea's consent to protect a US warship in the event of a North Korean attack. Seoul maintains that its consent would be required in situations involving the Korean Peninsula's security and South Korea's national interests. Japan has rejected that argument, with one former Defense Minister noting that North Korea is an independent state and United Nations member. 

If Japan does intervene in a situation on the peninsula on collective self-defense grounds, the possibility cannot be ruled out that a potentially minor clash could escalate into a threat to East Asia as a whole. Abe himself is currently asserting that Japan will not be sending JSDF fighting units overseas. 

It's unclear for how long that promise will be kept. The Prime Minister claims that we are not sending troops overseas, but nowhere in the law is it clearly stated that 'we will not do that,' noted Councillor Toshio Ogawa in a Sept. 19 Q&A session. Meanwhile, the ruling Liberal Democratic Party continues to push for a Constitutional amendment that would upend the existing Peace Constitution.

This means Abe's interpretation of the law could change going ahead. It's a major potential headache for South Korea, which is in the position of having to improve relations with the North and achieve balanced diplomacy between China on one side and the US and Japan on the other. By Gil Yun-hyung, Tokyo correspondent and Park Byong-su, senior staff writer.


Could Japan intervene militarily on the Korean peninsula? : International : News : The Hankyoreh



Slave_to_the_waffle said:


> The poem is by Gesshū Sōko, yes?
> 
> _Inhale, exhale
> Forward, back
> Living, dying:
> Arrows, let flown each to each
> Meet midway and slice.
> The void in aimless flight --
> Thus I return to the source_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Forest Monitoring Systems Resultant Of JAXA + JICA Initiative


On December 1, the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) and the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA) announced their Initiative for _Improvement of Forest Governance_ at the 21st session of the Conference of the Parties (COP21) to the United Nations Framework Convention on Climate Change (UNFCCC) in Paris.





Artistic rendition of the ALOS-2 satellite.
Image is courtesy of JAXA.

The initiative will create a new tropical forest monitoring system that tracks deforestation and forest loss with JAXA’s Advanced Land Observing Satellite-2 (ALOS-2). The initiative will be conducted by a partnership between JICA and JAXA, and supporting private corporations are expected to join the initiative to contribute to the conservation of the world’s tropical forests. Activities will include building a forest monitoring system, training human resources in developing countries on how to use the system, and spreading knowledge about successful forest conservation projects around the world.

The forest monitoring system will maintain a constant watch on deforestation and forest loss in tropical regions of the globe and provide open access to its findings. With a resolution to 50 meters, the findings of the monitoring system will be updated about every six weeks on average to the JAXA website and other resources by March 2017. It is expected that these efforts will help countries with serious deforestation issues restrain illegal logging, and in the long term, help control the reduction of forests as an effective measure against climate change.





An example of how the data will be provided on the JAXA website.

Tropical forests serve as an immense storage tank to hold carbon dioxide in the form of carbon, and conserving the forests is critical in the fight against climate change. However, the loss of tropical forests continues unabated due to illegal logging and other factors, and implementing measures to stop the loss is a global priority. Aboard the ALOS-2 satellite is PALSAR-2 (L-band Synthetic Aperture Radar-2), a system that uses L band radio waves suitable for forest observation and capable of monitoring the ground surface 24 hours a day regardless of weather. PALSAR-2 can thus monitor for illegal logging and other changes in tropical forests despite the cloud cover that is typical found in such areas.

With technical cooperation provided by JICA in Brazil from 2009 to 2012 and data gathered by ALOS, the predecessor to ALOS-2, illegal foresting was monitored and assistance provided in near-real time. More than 2,000 incidents were discovered and the action taken contributed to a 40 percent reduction in the amount of forest area destroyed. The ALOS-2 improves on the earlier satellite model by using two types of reflecting radio waves that make it possible to analyze the data and detect deforestation with greater precision.

JICA and JAXA signed a partnership agreement in April 2014 with the objective of using aerospace technology to solve the many development challenges that developing countries face along with global issues. The Initiative for Improvement of Forest Governance with its incorporation of ALOS-2 was launched under the framework created by that agreement. Both agencies will continue to use satellite technology to conserve the world’s tropical forests.


Satnews Publishers: Daily Satellite News

=================================





宇宙航空研究開発機構（JAXA）は、第48回航空科学技術委員会で「D-SEND#2試験結果報告」を報告した。

試験は、「静かな超音速旅客機」の実現に必要なキーとなる技術である低ソニックブーム設計概念を用いて設計された機体による飛行試験を通して、その効果を実証するもの。

試 験手法は、ブーム計測システム（BMS）上空を超音速で飛行し、ソニックブームを発生させ、高度方向に複数設置されたマイクロホンで計測する。計測したソ ニックブームが設計通り低減されていることを確認するもので、2015年7月24日、スウェーデン宇宙公社（SSC）エスレンジ宇宙センター内で実施し た。

試験の結果、BMS上空を計測要求の範囲内で飛行することに成功し、飛行異常対策の改修効果を確認した。3カ所のBMS設置場所と各サイトの高度方向4カ所を含めた全てのマイクロホンが正常に作動し、合計196個のソニックブーム波形の計測に成功した。

また、計測ブーム波形の振幅は推算ブーム波形（低ブーム型）とほぼ一致しており、明らかにN型のブーム波形と異なり、その振幅の低減効果を確認した。

ソ ニックブーム伝播過程への大乱気流の影響を解析したところ、ソニックブーム波形は、波線の通過場所と時間に応じてランダム性を持つ大気乱流の影響を受ける ため、一般に圧力上昇がなまる、圧力上昇がスパイク（先鋭）化、変化無しの3種類に変形することが確率的に推測される。

解析波形に、計測 ブーム波形の立ち上がり時間が長く、コブがなまっている特徴と、同傾向の波形が得られたことから、計測ブーム波形は大気乱流の影響を受けて変形したもの で、大気乱流の影響を受けていない場合、設計通りの波形が計測されていたと推測でき、D-SEND#2試験において「低ソニックブーム設計概念」を実証し たとしている。

今回の飛行試験で「低ソニックブーム設計概念」の実証に世界で初めて成功した。この過程で得た「低ソニックブーム波形に対する大気乱流の影響に関する詳細な解析結果」も世界初の知見となる。

今後については、超音速タスクグループ（SSTG）で提示した飛行試験結果と議論を踏まえ、2016年2月に開催されるICAOのCAEP10総会で報告される内容に関して調整するとともに、今後のソニックブーム基準策定に向けた技術的な議論を進め、検討を加速させる。

JAXAとしては、D-SENDプロジェクト終了に向けた審査を年度内に実施する予定。

今後、更なる技術課題への挑戦に向けた新たな研究開発計画を立案し、そこにこれまでの超音速機技術に関する研究成果を継承させるとともに、コンコルド以来止まっている超音速旅客機の運航再開に向けた機体開発に結びつける活動を産業界と積極的に推進していく方針。


JAXA、ソニックブーム波形の計測に成功…「静かな超音速旅客機」に向けて | レスポンス

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

1st JSDF Bushmaster MRAP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

JSDF AH-1 with a OH-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Postwar Semantics in Japan’s Self-Defense Forces*

The Japan-U.S. alliance is one of the strongest in the world. Not only does it include a vast array of economic and diplomatic agreements, but the average observer can easily point out the degree to which their militaries cooperate. Japanese Self-Defense Forces (JSDF) personnel can be found side-by-side with American forces during most of Asia’s major military exercises, and ongoing capability building and technology exchange has made the U.S.-Japan military partnership the most robust and advanced in Asia. Both nations share operating bases. both patrol the same waters, and both practice in the same airspace. In short, Japan-U.S. military cooperation is extensive and well established.

A foreign officer in Japan, however, soon encounters a phenomenon peculiar to the JSDF: Military terms were revised in the post-World War II lexicons. If seeking his infantry or artillery unit counterparts, he will have trouble finding anyone who knows the words “infantry” or “artillery.” While searching for captains, majors, and colonels to speak with, the same officer would only find curiously numbered personnel (1-rank, 2-rank, 3-rank, and so on). A naval officer looking for information on “destroyers” or “cruisers” will find himself at a loss as to which terms to use in his search.

So what’s the cause of these verbal contortions? In short, the post-World War II Japanese military has sought to separate itself from the wartime-legacy of the Japanese imperial forces, and all the negative press that comes with it: military coups, overthrow of the constitutional order, and rapacious conquest. To this end, the rearmament of Japan beginning in 1951 explored an unprecedented idea: If units, specialties, vessel classes, and even military ranks were given more innocuous names, it would decrease the possibility of a return to militarism and downplay the extent to which the JSDF is an actual military force.

*New Force, New Names*

Chief among the institutions to be torn down by the American occupiers immediately after the war was the Japanese Imperial Army and Navy; troops repatriating home were demobilized quickly and former Imperial officers found themselves on the street with little use for their wartime experience, and an occupying force with even less will to re-employ them. Despite the thoroughness of the imperial demobilization, however, Cold War imperatives spurred special negotiator John Foster Dulles to demand in 1951 that Japan raise an armed force for national defense (and deterring the Soviets). Prime Minister Yoshida Shigeru agreed to establish land, sea, and air forces with 50,000 personnel, eventually rising to 75,000. With the old army and navy thoroughly dismantled, Japan would have to start almost from scratch – and the U.S. found itself responsible for training and equipping this new armed force, just as quickly as it found itself responsible for tearing the old one down.

To this end, an American Army officer named Colonel Frank Kowalski took charge of the rearmament, which included two major objectives relevant to this article: to ensure that no nefarious imperial influences find its way into the officer corps in order to prevent a resurgence in militarism, and to form a defense force as mentally separate as possible from the wartime military establishment. This led the U.S. trainers to develop brand new names for old military concepts; even the everyday terms used by Japan during World War II were frightening enough to conjure up images of the imperial banner marching across Asia. The U.S. architects of Japan’s National Defense Force were determined to avoid such images from causing potential Asian allies to flee their sphere of influence, or accidentally rekindle war fervor in Japan proper. The primary objective of the name changes, therefore, was to create as much distance (and difference) as possible between the prewar and postwar Japanese military image. This has critical implications when considering military morale, pride, and how the civilian population views the JSDF, even today.

The change in words from prewar to postwar form is difficult to understand unless one has daily encounters with the JSDF; the subtle differences are unavailable in English since both prewar and postwar Japanese military terms are translated as the same word. For example, a novice translator may translate the word “infantry” as 「歩兵」(_hohei_), which literally means “walking soldier,” and was certainly used to describe infantry during World War II and before. In practice, however, this is a dead word in postwar Japanese; the correct word today is 「普通科」(_hutsuuka_), which literally means “normal soldier” but is now also used to denote “infantry.” Term after term, postwar Japanese words for older military concepts create a sense of separation with the past in attempts to soften the formerly rigid specter of the military martinet.

Here is a list of some more prominent terms that have been changed. The list is not all-inclusive, but the objective is clear: Modern Japanese terms attempt to soften or redirect a “military” image as much as possible.

*Pride, Not Militarism*

From the JSDF’s perspective, most personnel are ambivalent about these word differences, finding them silly or ingratiating. After all, a large part of being an effective fighting force is pride, and pride is difficult to come by serving in a framework whose daily operating terms remind one of past humiliations and sever contact with one’s history. Indeed, daily conversation between JSDF and foreign military personnel often slips into the prewar terms, especially when discussing rank and titles. A conversation that begins discussing the “航空自衛隊” or “Air Self-Defense Force” might end with each party referring to themselves as “空軍” or “Air Force,” an image the JSDF has tried to avoid in public statements and in conduct. Additionally, the traditional terms for the military services imply a full offensive capability. In fact, the JSDF are restricted to defensive operations only and the Japanese government has taken great pains to establish this image. Any term that takes away from this effort, therefore, is frowned upon, especially from a policy level.

Despite irrational fears sometimes found in East Asia, this return to the old terminology doesn’t betray a wicked desire to return to prewar militarism; rather, it occurs because the prewar terms are the terms still used by other nations and cross all international boundaries, including some like Sweden or Switzerland that haven’t fought a war in more than two centuries. This makes them easy to use in regular conversation. Indeed, among themselves JSDF personnel often use the simpler terms “Army,” “Navy,” and “Air Force” not only because they’re easier to use but also because they reflect a broader tradition of military history and culture. The JSDF has only been a “defense force” for 65 years; it was an “armed force” during its formative years in the 19th century, and its tradition reflects such a history. A similar analogue can be found when the United States changed its “Department of War” to the “Department of Defense;” historically difficult to part from, the name change carries subtle differences in goals and reflects a changing policy world, yet the traditions of the War Department live on in the Department of Defense and in each individual service, unchanged by the name.

*Today’s Implications*

The name changes have had several notable implications. Some U.S. officers, now wishing for a more active defense partner in the Pacific, look upon the name changes with a combination of curiosity and regret. In most estimations, it was an experiment designed both to satisfy GHQ’s idealistic goals of demilitarization, best represented by Article IX of the constitution, and to minimize any chances of Japan returning to militarism in the way Germany did during the interwar period. Nevertheless, the new names became custom, and custom has become tradition; a change back to more direct and “warlike” terms will most likely only accompany a return to full-fledged Armed Forces status.

Adding new terms and eliminating old ones has also served to increase the gulf between the JSDF and the civil population. Already unpopular in Japan, by changing the ranks and names of basic service functions, everyday citizens who shunned military matters lost even more of their basic military awareness. In contrast with the average U.S. citizen who at least has heard the word “sergeant” and may grasp the basic differences between the services, for a long time Japanese, from the lowliest pauper to the highest policymakers, actively scorned the JSDF. Facing neglect from their own countrymen and forced to use names that intentionally emasculate them, it is no wonder the JSDF revert to the old names on occasion; to do otherwise would not only be to ignore their own history but would also be self-deprecating and potentially harmful to unit morale.

No matter the opinion, the postwar military terminology changes reflect a substantial though rarely discussed facet of everyday JSDF life that affects JSDF operations and reputation in ways seldom understood. Essentially possessing two lexicons, each politically charged in a different way, the JSDF continue their precarious balancing act between historical pride, postwar loathing, and reputation concerns in their daily operations, an unenviable position that other militaries have the luxury to be without.


Postwar Semantics in Japan’s Self-Defense Forces | The Diplomat

============================================================

Developments in the arctic! LET'S BUILD! I mean, let us Research !!   

















































@Hamartia Antidote @Technogaianist @yoshi.oda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

INTER-BRANCH Wrestling Competition Event, 2016.


----------



## Aepsilons

*New officers, declaring the Supreme Oath to the Nation, Graduating class of 防衛大学校 (National Defense Academy of Japan), 2016.*


----------



## Dzul

*Japan Ready For Next Fighter Engine Core*

Jan 21, 2016 Bradley Perrett | Aviation Week & Space Technology 

Laying the groundwork for a fighter their country may field around 2030, Japanese engineers are preparing to build a demonstrator engine core, following success in materials research for the low-bypass turbofan engine they are planning for the aircraft. On the airframe side of the technology-acquisition program, another team has made much progress researching supersonic use of weapon bays for the proposed F-3 fighter.

A complete demonstrator engine, including a fan and low-pressure turbine, will follow the building of the core, says the defense ministry’s Technical Research and Development Institute (TRDI). IHI Corp. is the main contractor for the engine work, one of a range of projects Japan is undertaking in support of the F-3.

Airframe developers, probably including key personnel from Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, appear to have settled on something close to a 2013 configuration for the F-3 that emphasized endurance and weapons load over flight performance. TRDI has not confirmed the general arrangement of the aircraft has been decided, but its latest graphical presentation of the program uses previously seen drawings that approximate the 2013 configuration.

That design, 25DMU, described a heavy fighter with a belly weapons bay for six ramjet missiles about the size of the MBDA Meteor. The wing was large and slender by fighter standards, offering high fuel volume and low drag due to lift but penalizing acceleration.





_TRDI continues to publish drawings of F-3 concepts similar to the long-endurance 25DMU of 2013. Credit: TRDI_

TRDI presented an analysis in 2014 to show why that configuration was best. The key factor was that the high-endurance design provided more aircraft on station than would be available from an alternative fleet of high-performance fighters. By defending the configuration, which was compared with earlier studies, the agency gave outsiders reason to think an undisclosed design then in preparation, 26DMU, would not be much different. 

The drawings republished in the latest report differ from 25DMU in two respects, probably because they slightly predate that design: They appear to show space for only four missiles in the bay, and an infrared sensor below and forward of the cockpit is absent.

While TRDI says in its presentation that building and testing the core will be the next step in engine development, with the complete turbofan to follow, it gives no timing for those activities. According to earlier planning, prototypes of the low-pressure compressor and low-pressure turbine will be tested from fiscal 2017 (testing started in fiscal 2015). A full prototype engine should be demonstrated in fiscal 2018, when the government is due to decide on whether to go ahead with the F-3. No doubt the government will want to see strong progress in engine development before committing to the fighter.

Testing of a compressor and combustor, the other two main modules of an engine core, has produced good results, says TRDI, without offering details on that work.

According to plans set at least three years ago, the demonstrator engine should generate 15 metric tons (33,000 lb.) of thrust and will be unusually slim, for reduced drag. Each F-3 would have two such engines. Like the Pratt & Whitney F119 of the Lockheed Martin F-22, the two-shaft Japanese engine is intended to have three fan stages, six high-pressure compressor stages and single-stage high- and low-pressure turbines that counterrotate. Barring upsets in testing, the main features of its configuration are likely to be settled. TRDI continues to present the engine with a drawing first shown in 2011.

In its progress update, TRDI confirms the average temperature of gas entering the high-pressure turbine will be as high as 1,800C (3,300F), a figure mentioned earlier in the program. Studies conducted so far indicate that ceramic matrix composite (CMC), a material that can cope with higher temperatures than metals, can be used to make the shroud of the turbine. The reinforcement of the ceramic will be carbon-silicon fiber. Stator and rotor blades will be made of a nickel-based single-crystal superalloy. The turbine disk, on which the rotor blades are mounted, will be built with a locally developed nickel-cobalt superalloy, TMW-24.

Five years ago, program managers expected to make the stator of CMC, while the rotor, a more challenging assembly, seems always to have been planned as metal. Japanese research suggests the rotor’s TMW-24 disk can be made through the traditional process of casting and forging, rather than by powder metallurgy, the usual technology for such rotor parts over the past few decades.

Researchers assessed TMW-24 on the basis of a disk life of 1,000 hr. under centrifugal stress of 630 megapascals (91,000 lbf. per sq. in.). Subject to those conditions a TMW-24 disk should cope with 710C, approaching the 730C performance of powder-metallurgy technology early in the previous decade, and above the 690C of the best cast-and-forged technology from the mid-1970s, TRDI reports. This aspect of the turbine has not yet been verified, however. 

Weapons bay studies began in 2010 and were followed by tests beginning in 2013. That work has revealed combinations of supersonic airflow velocities and angles at which a weapon can be released from a bay. The next step will be the design of a release mechanism.

Japanese engineers are already familiar with dropping weapons from the bays of subsonic aircraft, such as the Kawasaki Heavy Industries P-1 maritime aircraft. The research into supersonic release from bays used computational dynamics and a wind-tunnel test rig that simulated the underside of an aircraft with an open weapon bay. The wind tunnel was capable of speeds of Mach 0.3-2.5. According to a 2012 report, release tests in the wind tunnel were conducted at Mach 1.4. That is a likely speed for the launch of an air-to-air missile. At the time of that report, 11 cavity shapes were being investigated.


------
@Nihonjin1051

I know japan metal material science and technology are so adavance long decades ago... I dont intend to say that this is late, But why japan just serious develop their advance fighter engine? Isthis related to restrictions imposed by US that make the law since japan defeat?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aepsilons

１９５０年（昭和２５年）に陸上自衛隊の前身である「警察予備隊」が創隊しました。そ

の後、「保安庁保安隊」、「防衛庁陸上自衛隊」、「防衛省陸上自衛隊」と名前を変え、現在に至ります。

　積極的平和主義のもと、日本の平和と安全、そして世界の平和と安定のために、何時如何なる任務が与えられようとも事態に即応して任務を完遂し得る「強靭な陸上自衛隊の創造」を目標に、これからも、進化し続けます。
　　今後も、陸上自衛隊に対して、より一層のご理解とご協力をよろしくお願いいたします。


----------



## Aepsilons

*SDF shows off armored transport vehicle in drill to rescue Japanese expats*
*
By YUSUKE FUKUI/ Staff Writer*


The Self-Defense Forces on Dec. 17 revealed its new armored vehicle equipped with a roof-mounted machine gun that will be used to evacuate Japanese civilians in a foreign nation in conflict.

 
Japan’s “transport protection vehicle” was put through the paces in an SDF drill at the Somagahara Maneuver Area that straddles Takasaki and Shinto in central Gunma Prefecture.

 
A V-shaped hull makes the 10-seat vehicle highly resistant to bombs and other munitions used by insurgents.

 
It is the SDF’s version of the Australian Bushmaster Protected Mobility Vehicle. Australian forces used the vehicle in Iraq and Afghanistan.

 
Four were deployed this year to the Ground SDF’s Central Readiness Regiment stationed in Utsunomiya. The regiment acts as an advance team for the SDF.

 
The drill simulated the rescue of Japanese civilians gathered at the Japanese embassy in a nation undergoing turmoil after a change in political leadership.

 
Fifteen SDF members acting as civilians were led into the armored vehicles under simulated conditions of being surrounded by an angry mob or attacked with a bomb as they headed to an airport.

 
Although recently enacted national security legislation eases restrictions on the use of arms in overseas rescue missions of Japanese civilians, the SDF decided not to use the machine gun during the drill.







Wearing bulletproof vests, Self-Defense Forces members acting as Japanese civilians in a foreign nation board transport protection vehicles 


Reference: Asahi Shimbun


----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## Aepsilons




----------



## Aepsilons

Dzul said:


> I know japan metal material science and technology are so adavance long decades ago... I dont intend to say that this is late, But why japan just serious develop their advance fighter engine? Isthis *related to restrictions imposed by US that make the law since japan defeat?*





------------------------------------------


*JICA and JAXA Announce Forest Monitoring System Using ALOS-2 Satellite*

*Constant monitoring of deforestation throughout the tropics and open data access on the Internet*
On December 1, the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) and the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA) announced the Initiative for Improvement of Forest Governance at the twenty-first session of the Conference of the Parties (COP21) to the United Nations Framework Convention on Climate Change (UNFCCC) in Paris. The initiative will create a new tropical forest monitoring system that tracks deforestation and forest loss with JAXA’s Advanced Land Observing Satellite-2 (ALOS-2). 

The initiative will be conducted by a partnership between JICA and JAXA, and supporting private corporations are expected to join the initiative to contribute to the conservation of the world’s tropical forests. Activities will include building a forest monitoring system, training human resources in developing countries on how to use the system, and spreading knowledge about successful forest conservation projects around the world. 

The forest monitoring system will maintain a constant watch on deforestation and forest loss in tropical regions of the globe and provide open access to its findings. With a resolution to 50 meters, the findings of the monitoring system will be updated about every six weeks on average to the JAXA website and other resources by March 2017. It is expected that these efforts will help countries with serious deforestation issues restrain illegal logging, and in the long term, help control the reduction of forests as an effective measure against climate change. 

Tropical forests serve as an immense storage tank to hold carbon dioxide in the form of carbon, and conserving the forests is critical in the fight against climate change. However, the loss of tropical forests continues unabated due to illegal logging and other factors, and implementing measures to stop the loss is a global priority. Aboard the ALOS-2 satellite is PALSAR-2 (L-band Synthetic Aperture Radar-2), a system that uses L band radio waves suitable for forest observation and capable of monitoring the ground surface 24 hours a day regardless of weather. PALSAR-2 can thus monitor for illegal logging and other changes in tropical forests despite the cloud cover that is typical found in such areas. 

With technical cooperation provided by JICA in Brazil from 2009 to 2012 and data gathered by ALOS, the predecessor to ALOS-2, illegal foresting was monitored and assistance provided in near-real time. More than 2,000 incidents were discovered and the action taken contributed to a 40 percent reduction in the amount of forest area destroyed. The ALOS-2 improves on the earlier satellite model by using two types of reflecting radio waves that make it possible to analyze the data and detect deforestation with greater precision. 

JICA and JAXA signed a partnership agreement in April 2014 with the objective of using aerospace technology to solve the many development challenges that developing countries face along with global issues. The Initiative for Improvement of Forest Governance with its incorporation of ALOS-2 was launched under the framework created by that agreement. Both agencies will continue to use satellite technology to conserve the world’s tropical forests.






An example of how the data will be provided on the JAXA website

* Polygon shapes outline areas where forest loss has been detected. The data will be provided about every six weeks in images with a resolution of 50 meters showing reduced forest cover.


http://global.jaxa.jp/projects/activity/int/topics.html#topics6664

-----------------------------------------

*Revision of the Mutual Cooperation Agreement between
the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency and
the Centre National d'Etudes Spatiales (CNES)*

National Research and Development Agency
Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA)

Dr. Naoki Okumura, President of the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (hereinafter referred to as JAXA), and Dr. Jean-Yves Le Gall, President of the Centre National d’Etudes Spatiales (hereinafter referred to as CNES), signed the revised agreement for the "Inter-Agency Arrangement between NASDA and CNES Concerning the Preparation of a Long Term Cooperation in the Field of Space Programs " on 5 October 2015.

The purpose of the revision is to achieve effective cooperation between space agencies of Japan and France, in light of the changes in the business environment., This includes the increasing presence of emerging countries and the private sector in space development and utilization, as well as changes in Japan such as the enactment of the new Basic Plan for Space Policy and the transition of JAXA to a National Research and Development Agency. 

On the occasion of the visit by Mr. Manuel Valls, Prime Minister of France to Japan, the exchange ceremony of signing agreement took place at the Prime Minister’s Office of Japan in the presence of Prime Ministers Shinzo Abe and Manuel Valls.

*Background of cooperation with CNES*
Cooperation between JAXA and CNES in the field of space was initiated in 1980s. In the 1990s, the two agencies built their cooperative relationship through specific programs, such as carrying the CNES instrument on Japan’s “Midori” (ADEOS: the Advanced Earth Observing Satellite).

In November 1996, in the presence of Prime Minister Ryutaro Hashimoto and President Chirac, the "Inter-Agency Arrangement between NASDA and CNES Concerning the Preparation of a Long Term Cooperation in the Field of Space Programs " was signed by Mr. Isao Uchida, President of NASDA (former JAXA) and Dr. Alain Bensoussan, President of CNES. 

In 2010, the Presidents of both agencies signed the new “Inter-Agency Agreement between JAXA and CNES Concerning the Cooperation in the Field of Space Programs”, due to the maturing situation of the relationship between the two agencies which had moved into implementation phase from preparation phase.

*Main points of the revision:*

(1) In order to strengthen the cooperative study, a strategic meeting is established with the attendance of executives in charge of planning of both agencies. This meeting will drive the overall discussion between JAXA and CNES to decide the direction of cooperation.
(2) Towards cooperation, three areas are prioritized: “Future joint mission study”; “Space applications for the society (Down Stream Applications)”; and “Parts under the space environment”.


http://global.jaxa.jp/press/2015/10/20151005_cnes.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

* Mitsubishi Heavy Industries unveiled its ATD-X aircraft unveiled to press *

Mitsubishi Heavy Industries unveiled its ATD-X stealth demonstration to the press at its plant in Komaki today. The dimensions of the aircraft are 14.2m long, 9.1m wide and a height of 4.5m. The aircraft has been designated as X-2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Nihonjin1051 said:


>



Seen your new baby yet?






















_This is the X-2, Japan’s first domestically produced stealth fighter. Despite its not-so-stealthy paint job, it’s said to effectively avoid the gaze of enemy radar systems.

The X-2—previously known as ATD-X, for Advanced Technology Demonstrator X—was manufactured by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries for the the Japan Air Self-Defense Force. The primary goal is to replace the country’s aging fleet of fighter aircraft, and because Japan (or anybody else) cannot purchase Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptors, they developed their own aircraft with similar characteristics, spending $440 million so far.

The Japanese Ministry of Defense showed off the airplane at Nagoya Airport in Toyoyama today. X-2 is expected to make its maiden flight sometime after mid-February. If all goes to plan, Japan will be the fourth nation to fly its own stealth fighter jet—joining a club currently made up of the US, Russia, and China._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

Technogaianist said:


> Seen your new baby yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This is the X-2, Japan’s first domestically produced stealth fighter. Despite its not-so-stealthy paint job, it’s said to effectively avoid the gaze of enemy radar systems.
> 
> The X-2—previously known as ATD-X, for Advanced Technology Demonstrator X—was manufactured by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries for the the Japan Air Self-Defense Force. The primary goal is to replace the country’s aging fleet of fighter aircraft, and because Japan (or anybody else) cannot purchase Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptors, they developed their own aircraft with similar characteristics, spending $440 million so far.
> 
> The Japanese Ministry of Defense showed off the airplane at Nagoya Airport in Toyoyama today. X-2 is expected to make its maiden flight sometime after mid-February. If all goes to plan, Japan will be the fourth nation to fly its own stealth fighter jet—joining a club currently made up of the US, Russia, and China._


The colour

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

*Everything We Know About The X-2, The Future Of Japanese Stealth Fighter Design*






Today the world got to know the jet that’s critical to Japan’s indigenous fighter design future. Until now, photos have been far from detailed and only showed limited angles. With today’s official unveiling, the world has a clearer view of what to expect from the X-2.

A production variant, or some design based off the information that will be garnered by testing the X-2, is the end goal for Japan. The idea is for this aircraft’s design, and the subsystems that will fly on it, to be melded into a new indigenous fighter that will take to the skies towards the end of 2020s.

You may notice it almost looks like a jet trainer version of the F-22 Raptor. That should come as no surprise. Beyond using existing designs for a stepping off point, Japan had a serious lust for F-22 and offered to buy them really under any circumstances. This was controversially denied and the F-22 was made unexportable by law. Fast forward almost a decade and Japan seems to be trying to build their own.






The Mitsubishi ATD-X, now dubbed the X-2, was actually unveiled a year and a half ago, albeit in a much less intimate manner than the media event that occurred today. But with today’s reveal came many more details about this very important design.

The most notable feature is the the X-2's elaborate thrust vectoring system. It uses a trio of “paddles” on each engine exhaust that allow for independent high-angle deflection of each jet’s exhaust. Similar multi-dimensional thrust vectoring concepts have been used in the past, most notably by the X-31, which still remains the most maneuverable fighter-sized jet ever created.

Here is the X-31 in action:











The paddle-style thrust vectoring setup was also used on NASA F/A-18 HARV (High-Alpha Research Vehicle) test aircraft. HARV was also super-maneuverable and able to maintain controlled flight in the post-stall environment, even at extreme angles of attack.






The inclusion of this same sort of the thrust vectoring system, one that is not really conducive to a stealthy design, means Japan is looking to explore the realm of super-maneuverability as much as stealth with the X-2. There seem to be some superficial edge alignment design elements present in the paddles themselves which may reduce their radar reflectivity from certain angles, but by and large they are a hindrance to the jet’s radar supposed low radar cross-section. These paddles could be replaced by nozzles after certain test points have been reached.

As far as low-observability to radar goes, the X-2 has many of the features seen on modern stealthy fighter designs optimized to elude X, C and Ku band radars. These features include saw-toothed edges on major access panels and on articulating doors used in flight, such as the gear doors. The nose section has a sharp chine-line like those found on all stealthy aircraft. Twin tails are canted outward, and the aircraft has a smooth skin with a contentiously changing radius. Its intake ducts also appear to be shaped to shield the highly reflective faces of the jet’s turbofan engines.






The aircraft appears to be in an evolutionary state somewhere shy of the F-35's progenitor, the X-35. The fact that it really is a testbed aircraft for multiple technologies, not a single integrated design, at least yet, makes its lack of sophistication understandable.

Some features needed for initial test flights, especially those concerning flight envelope expansion, negate the design’s attempts at a low radar signature, but retrofits and/or follow-on prototypes will most likely eliminate those features (flight-test nose instrumentation, antennas, paddle exhausts, etc.)

Beyond stealth and thrust vectoring, the aircraft, which has had the “Spirit Of The Heart” nickname informally attached to it, is said to also be a surrogate for testing a whole load of other technologies that are not really visible on the outside.

A next generation active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar will fly aboard the jet at some point. Japan was the first country in the world to fly an AESA radar aboard an operational aircraft, their F-2 fighter. The radar was plagued with problems, but the technology has come a long way since and is on the “must have list” of any modern fighter, old or new.

It is likely that this new radar will feature secondary modes for electronic attack, high-bandwidth communications and passive surveillance of the radio frequency spectrum. These are just some of the latent and shadowy capabilities of AESA radar systems that are now just being explored outside of a blanket of secrecy.






The X-2 will also test a fly-by-fiber-optic flight control system (FCS). This “intelligent” FCS is by its very nature highly redundant and resistant to electronic interference. It could also be able to compensate for battle damage and major aircraft malfunctions, especially when tied seamlessly to the jet’s three dimensional thrust vectoring system.

The X-2 will also eventually fly with Japan’s most advanced electronic surveillance and countermeasures systems. These systems may not only be refined and used on a future X-2 derived fighter design, but they could be retrofitted to older combat aircraft still in service with the JASDF.

Last but certainly not least, the X-2 will fly with advanced turbofan engines known as the IHI XF5-1. Not much is known about this new powerplant, but it is a smaller engine with a high output for its size and weight. It may give the diminutive X-2 enough dry thrust (without afterburner) to achieve sustained super-cruise (supersonic flight without afterburner). The engine will likely be developed further for a larger production variant of the X-2.

Japan also has the F-35As on order, and they will surely learn a great deal by operating and maintaining it, much of which will also likely be spiraled back into their future fighter design.






Japan will spend huge mountains of Yen to keep their indigenous defense industries propped up and producing relevant weaponry. The X-2 is a manifestation of this and has already accrued a bill of $332 million. But this time Japan may be aiming at exporting their future fighter design as well as fielding it for their own use. Considering they will already have the F-35s for years by the time a new design is operational, offsetting the costs of “remaking the wheel” by their own hand may be found on the world’s increasingly active fighter jet market.

Regardless of whether Japan ever realizes their indigenous fifth generation fighter dreams on any relevant scale, it will be very interesting to see the X-2's development and testing progress.

The aircraft is set to make its first flight by end of this quarter.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aepsilons

*DIAS teams up with Japan for space telescope mission*











An Irish-based researcher from the Dublin Institute for Advanced Studies (DIAS) had teamed up with the Japanese Space Agency (JAXA) to launch a new powerful space telescope into our orbit this February.

The spacecraft that will be launching the X-ray space telescope has just passed its final tests in Japan and been transported to JAXA’s launch facility in Tanegashima for a launch scheduled for 12 February.

As part of the mission with the placeholder name ASTRO-H, DIAS researcher Prof Felix Aharonian will be one of three scientists supported by the European Space Agency (ESA) as part of the overall team.

While the mission will be renamed prior to launch, as per Japan’s tradition with space missions, astronomers are likely to get access to a considerable piece of equipment, especially a spectrometer that will be 30 times better than the best existing instruments.

The mission will also be a first for astronomy as it will include microbolometer detectors, which will allow precision spectroscopy in X-rays to study a number of astronomical phenomena, including accretion onto black holes, jets from active galaxies, particle acceleration in supernova remnants and the dynamics of hot gas in galaxy clusters.

*Follows 2013 agreement*
The Director of the School of Cosmic Physics, Prof Luke Drury, said of DIAS’ involvement in the mission: “This is a marvellous opportunity for our young students and researchers to collaborate with Japanese colleagues in expanding our understanding of the universe.”

Also adding her thoughts, the Ambassador of Japan to Ireland, Mari Miyoshi, said: “I am delighted that the Japanese satellite Astro-H will be launched in partnership with the DIAS research team. This project is an important follow-up of the joint declaration entitled ‘Partnership for Innovation and Growth’, issued by Prime Minister Abe and An Taoiseach Enda Kenny when they exchanged reciprocal visits in 2013, resolving to strengthen the ties between our two countries in the field of research, development and innovation.

“I hope that teams involved will obtain the expected results, and that the close connections between Japan and Ireland, and broader international cooperation, will go from strength-to-strength in the years ahead”.


https://www.siliconrepublic.com/innovation/2016/01/29/dias-japan-space-telescope-mission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan puts military on alert for possible North Korean missile test*


Japan has put its military on alert for a possible North Korean ballistic missile launch after indications it is preparing for a test firing, two people with direct knowledge of the order told Reuters on Friday.

"Increased activity at North Korea's missile site suggests that there may be a launch in the next few weeks," said one of the sources, both of whom declined to be identified because they are not authorized to talk to the media.

Tension rose in East Asia this month after North Korea's fourth nuclear test, this time of what it said was a hydrogen bomb.


Japan's Minister of Defense Gen Nakatani has ordered Aegis destroyers that operate in the Sea of Japan to be ready to target any North Korean projectiles heading for Japan, the sources said.

A Defense Ministry spokesman declined to say whether PAC-3 batteries and the Aegis destroyers had been deployed to respond to any threat from North Korea

Nakatani, asked in a press briefing whether Japan would shoot down any North Korean missile, said: "We will take steps to respond, but I will refrain from revealing specific measures given the nature of the situation."

The advanced Aegis vessels are able to track multiple targets and are armed with SM-3 missiles designed to destroy incoming warheads in space before they re-enter the atmosphere and fall to there targets.

Japan also has Patriot PAC-3 missile batteries around Tokyo and other sites to provide a last line of defense as warheads near the ground.

Rather than a direct attack, however, Japan is more concerned that debris from a missile test could fall on its territory.


http://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-missile-japan-idUSKCN0V70IB


----------



## mil-avia

Operational Load Regression Equation Development for Advanced Fighter Aircraft
written by Haruhiro Kaneko and Toru Furukawa


----------



## mil-avia

Japanese Air and Missile Capabilities: More than just a Self Defense Force

The Rocket Fighter Shusui—as Re-developed from Incomplete and Vague Me163B Data

The Keisho of Development Technology: The Case of the Japanese Aircraft Industry

Japanese Aerospace Literature This month: Aircraft Systems (November 1988)

Memories of Pilots and Planes: World War II in Japanese Manga, 1957–1967

Hayao Miyazaki Tried to Purchase Real Zero Fighter for 300 Million Yen

Opportunities for European SMEs in the Japanese Aerospace Industry

Legal Restrictions on the Actions of the Japan Air Self Defense Force

Airplanes and Airports: The Subtle Skill of Japanese Protectionism

Looking Back at the FSX Dispute

Kikka: Japan's WW2 Jet Fighter

Japan's Aerospace Industry


----------



## Aepsilons

*ASDF to form new air wing in Okinawa*

The Air Self-Defense Force will form a new air wing Sunday at its base in Naha, Okinawa Prefecture.

The move is part of the government’s efforts to enhance the defense of the Nansei island chain in the East China Sea amid China’s increasing maritime assertiveness, officials said Tuesday.

It will be the ASDF’s first new air wing in about 50 years, Defense Ministry officials said.

A fighter squadron will be transferred to Naha from the Tsuiki base in Fukuoka Prefecture to form the 9th Air Wing.

Separately, the Ground Self-Defense Force will create a new camp on the remote island of Yonaguni on March 28, the government said. About 150 personnel will be stationed there to conduct coastal surveillance.

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2016/01/26/national/asdf-form-new-air-wing-okinawa/#.VrHUu1k2H5l


----------



## mil-avia

*Japanese DVD cover showing T-4 and F-15J jet planes :*







Related link(s).


----------



## initial_d

I would love to see japan producing 5th gen fighter and enter the market competing with F35,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Japanese DVD cover showing F-15J and F-2 jet aircraft :





 
*
Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Japanese DVD cover showing C-1 transporter, F-15J fighter & T-4 aerobatic planes : *

*



*


Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Japanese DVD cover showing C-1 transport plane, T-4 aerobatic planes & CH-47J copter :






*
Related link(s).


----------



## Aepsilons

ボート訓練





潜水も、するのですね。


----------



## Aepsilons

*ASTRO-H successfully launched and named "Hitomi"*

H-IIA F30 with the "ASTRO-H" onboard launched at 5:45 p.m. on Feb 17, 2016 (JST) from the Tanegashima Space Center. The rocket flew smoothly, and, at about 14 minutes after liftoff, "ASTRO-H" was separated from the H-IIA F30.
ASTRO-H is the eye to study the hot and energetic universe. Therefore we name ASTRO-H, "Hitomi". The word "Hitomi".generally means "eye", and specifically the pupil, or entrance window of the eye – the aperture!







JAXA | What's New

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

銃器につけた白いカバー、初めて見たけどなぜか頼もしい！！。
隊員の皆様、ご苦労様でした‼️！。


----------



## Aepsilons

The key goal of the engine program is to build an unusually slim turbofan. The low frontal area and the modest bypass ratio evident in drawings would both promote the ability to fly supersonically without afterburner. So would the generous thrust, although 33,000 lb. must be the afterburning rating; the maximum dry output is unknown.

Researchers are aiming to achieve the highest possible temperature at the inlet to the high-pressure turbine, the ministry says in its budget request. They can already achieve 1,600C (2,900F) but want to go higher during the study program, while also reducing engine weight, it says. Mitsubishi Heavy said last year it had achieved a 1,600C turbine inlet temperature, the highest ever, for an electricity-generating engine to be installed in a power station.

Previously disclosed elements of the Japanese engine research include single-crystal turbine rotor blades, stator blades made of ceramic matrix composite (a ceramic reinforced with carbon fiber) and an advanced combustor.







Japan Aims To Launch F-3 Development In 2016-17 | AWIN content from Aviation Week

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

That's a neat japanese engine is that what they use on the new japanese stealth fighter?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

i must say i have always been a fan of japan and their neatness , also the koreans , as opposed to know some of their neighbors , i had an ADSL modem made in japan and i was always astounished how neat it was

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

jammersat said:


> That's a neat japanese engine is that what they use on the new japanese stealth fighter?



something like that. 



jammersat said:


> i must say i have always been a fan of japan and their neatness , also the koreans , as opposed to know some of their neighbors , i had an ADSL modem made in japan and i was always astounished how neat it was



perhaps you may want to visit Japan, soon! 

Iran Air Said to Prepare to Restart Flights to Japan - Bloomberg Business


----------



## mil-avia

*Japanese DVD cover showing T-4, F-15J and XF-2 jet planes :






*
Related link(s).


----------



## cnleio

Japan ATD-X prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mil-avia

*X-2 ⁄ ATD-X stealth aircraft rear-angle view :






*
Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*X-2 stealth aircraft with other planes :*







Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*New satellite would send fastest signals*

The government plans to start developing a communications satellite that is capable of sending high-capacity, high-speed communications, such as for Internet access, from space in fiscal 2016. By utilizing Japan’s technology, the government aims to increase its international competitiveness in the satellite market, in which Japan is behind Western countries.

Working expenses of the Education, Culture, Sports, Science and Technology Ministry and the Internal Affairs and Communications Ministry are expected to total between ¥30 billion and ¥40 billion.

The planned satellite aims at a communication speed of 100 megabits per second, which is 10 times faster than current domestic satellites and nearly double the speed of overseas satellites.

To realize it, technological innovation regarding solar cell panels and storage batteries to be installed in the satellite will be necessary. The government plans to reduce the weight of the satellite — and the costs of building and launching it — by replacing liquid fuel for purposes such as attitude control with all-electric systems.

Development of the satellite will be carried out by the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA) and domestic companies from which the government will accept applications in the future.

A test version of the new satellite will be launched in fiscal 2021 by the planned H3 rocket, a next-generation large-scale rocket whose development the government is promoting.

New satellite would send fastest signals - The Japan News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Two motion pictures of X-2 aircraft taxiing :











*
Related link(s).


----------



## Aepsilons

宮古島PAC - 3展開
航空自衛隊は、宮古島(沖縄県)においてペトリオットPAC-3を展開中です。






航空自衛隊の皆様、ありがとうございます。
日本の最後の砦としての数々の責務、お疲れ様です。


---------------------------------------







入間航空祭のブルーインパルス見に行けなかった。でも、カッチョいい!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



====================================================================


派遣海賊対処行動水上部隊（２３次隊）
派遣海賊対処行動水上部隊（２３次隊） 護衛艦「すずなみ」、「まきなみ」隊員の記録をお届けします。





スペイン船籍のタンカーから「まきなみ」へ感謝のメッセージ　（撮影：３護隊 安達２曹）





朝日の中、アデン湾の哨戒を行う「すずなみ」

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Mitsubishi ATD-X (X-2) first taxiing video :*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Top view photo of X-2 stealth aircraft :*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Two large photos of X-2 aircraft :




*
*1280 × 720 pixels
*​*



*
*1920 × 1080 pixels

*
Related link(s).​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*Trio offers to team with Boeing on next-gen plane*


TOKYO -- Three Japanese companies have proposed a risk and revenue sharing partnership with Boeing to develop the U.S. aerospace giant's next-generation small passenger aircraft.

The plan by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Kawasaki Heavy Industries and Fuji Heavy Industries would have each partner contribute part of the development and commercial production costs for the aircraft, thought to be the successor to Boeing's 737 Max series entering commercial flight in 2017. The trio would split profit from the project with Boeing in proportion to each's investment, thereby taking on part of the risk of revenue shifts

Japanese aerospace industry: Trio offers to team with Boeing on next-gen plane- Nikkei Asian Review

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Japanese Coast Guard Training near Sasebo Naval Base, February 25, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

JASDF F-15J at Naha Airbase, Okinawa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Civilian applications for stealth technology :*







Source.


----------



## mil-avia

*Eight infographics about X-2 aircraft :





815 × 541 pixels


































*
Related link(s).


----------



## Dzul

Can u translate that text into english? 



Just kidding bro


----------



## mil-avia

*Two photos showing X-2 aircraft and a sixteenth century hilltop castle :*





*1500 × 1000 pixels*





*1024 × 1024 pixels*


Related link(s).


----------



## Aepsilons

Japan Ground Self-Defense Force soldiers conduct urban operations while preparing to breach a house during Forest Light 16-2 in Yausubetsu Training Area, Hokkaido, Japan, Jan. 28, 2016. The JGSDF soldiers are with the 27th Infantry Regiment, 5th Brigade, Northern Army.





A Japan Ground Self Defense Force member provides security for a CH-47 Chinook during Forest Light 16-2 in Yausubetsu Training Area, Hokkaido, Japan, Feb. 1, 2016. The JGSDF soldiers are with the 27th Infantry Regiment, 5th Brigade, Northern Army.

------

27th Regiment of the 5th Brigade, Northern Army. Launching a winter offensive:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Japan Ground Self-Defense Force soldiers conduct urban operations while preparing to breach a house during Forest Light 16-2 in Yausubetsu Training Area, Hokkaido, Japan, Jan. 28, 2016. The JGSDF soldiers are with the 27th Infantry Regiment, 5th Brigade, Northern Army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Japan Ground Self Defense Force member provides security for a CH-47 Chinook during Forest Light 16-2 in Yausubetsu Training Area, Hokkaido, Japan, Feb. 1, 2016. The JGSDF soldiers are with the 27th Infantry Regiment, 5th Brigade, Northern Army.
> 
> ------
> 
> 27th Regiment of the 5th Brigade, Northern Army. Launching a winter offensive:




Where in Japan is the snow training conducted bro? I've also noticed that Japan's snow is so clean and beautiful looking. That's something very unique in Asian culture i.e. that we admire and contemplate on the elements.


----------



## Aepsilons

waz said:


> Where in Japan is the snow training conducted bro? I've also noticed that Japan's snow is so clean and beautiful looking. That's something very unique in Asian culture i.e. that we admire and contemplate on the elements.



For arctic level training , bro, the boys are sent to the *Yausubetsu, Betsukai, Notsuke District, Hokkaido Prefecture* in Northern Hokkaido.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

-------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Nihonjin1051 said:


> For arctic level training , bro, the boys are sent to the *Yausubetsu, Betsukai, Notsuke District, Hokkaido Prefecture* in Northern Hokkaido.



Interesting, thank you for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Another photo of the same X-2 plane and the (partly visible) hilltop castle :*







Related link(s).


----------



## Aepsilons

*Japan PM Abe halts US base construction in Okinawa for now*


Japan PM Abe halts US base construction in Okinawa for now - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Computer Monitor showing X-2 aircraft infographic :*






*1280 × 851 pixels*


Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*Afterburners of X-2 aircraft :*





*960 × 682 pixels*


Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*Top, front and side views of X-2 aircraft :




1079 × 422 pixels
*




*1079 × 242 pixels*


Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*XF5-1 engine exhaust paddles laboratory test :*





*496 × 366 pixels*


Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*JASDF 50th anniversary commemorative patch :*







Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*Six large photos of X-2 aircraft taken within a few minutes :*





*1200 × 801 pixels*





*1500 × 1134 pixels*





*1500 × 1000 pixels*





*1500 × 1000 pixels*





*1500 × 1000 pixels*





*1500 × 1000 pixels*


----------



## mil-avia

*X-2 ⁄ ATD-X stealth aircraft moves one step closer towards 1st flight (two photos) :
*




*900 × 584 pixels*


*



*
 

Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mil-avia

*Edited image showing XF-2 and X-2 aircraft together in the sky :*







Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

* Japan's X-2 Makes maiden Flight 22.April 2016 *


Fantastic




@Aepsilons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Very very large photo of X-2 aircraft taken on 22 April 2016 :





3473 × 2315 pixels

*
Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*X-2 aircraft flying at high altitude :






*
Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Freyja

U.S. Ospreys win Japanese hearts and minds with quake relief flights






The U.S. military's MV-22 Osprey aircraft has been a lightning rod for opposition to U.S. bases in Japan since 24 of them were deployed on the southern island of Okinawa in 2014.

By sending eight of the tilt-rotor Ospreys to help with relief efforts for survivors of recent earthquakes on Kyushu island, both U.S. and Japanese military planners have been able to showcase an aircraft they see as necessary for Japan's defense.

When an Osprey set down last week on a sports ground in Hakusui village on Kyushu, the first person out was a U.S. Marine Corps photographer taking pictures of Japanese troops unloading supplies. Within hours, the pictures were on social media.

Opposition to U.S. bases in Japan has simmered for years, especially on Okinawa where many people believe the MV-22, which can hover like a helicopter and fly as a fixed wing craft, is prone to crashing.

They say the U.S. military's deployment of the Osprey on Okinawa shows its disregard for their feelings. The U.S. military insists the Osprey is safe but in 2012 it nevertheless agreed to curb flights over heavily populated areas.

Since earthquakes killed about 50 people on Kyushu this month, the aircraft has been seen in a new light, thanks in large part to pictures of it ferrying blankets, food and water to quake survivors, posted on the 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit's Facebook and Twitter feeds.

"We have had no negative reaction," said Colonel Romin Dasmalchi, commander of the unit, which is based in Okinawa.

Visits to the unit's social media sites surged by as much as 10 times after it began flying relief supplies, a spokesman for the U.S. Marine Corps said.

Eight Osprey's were deployed for the relief effort from Okinawa to a USMC air station at Iwakuni near Hiroshima because "of the speed and efficiency of the airframe to get into those places where a traditional aircraft could not land", he said.






*JAPAN BUYING OSPREYS*

By the time the U.S. military's relief mission ended on Sunday, its posts had earned more than 230,000 hits compared with a normal rate of between 10,000 to 50,000.

While the publicity is unlikely to placate opponents of U.S. bases, it should improve the Osprey's image.

The deployment has also given the Japanese military a chance to see how the Osprey fits with its kit. Japan ordered five Ospreys last year, making it the first foreign force to buy it.

"The more exposure you get to any weapon system aircraft I think the better it is going to be," Dasmalchi said.






Japan's Ospreys will be based on Kyushu from around 2019, near a new unit of Japanese marines that represent the spearhead of Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's plan to give Japan's military a global security role by making it more mobile and expeditionary.

After leaving Hakusui village on Friday, the Osprey flew to the Hyuga, the first in a new class of Japanese helicopter carriers, which also helps Japan extend its military reach beyond home waters.

Japanese navy officers were given a brief tour of the aircraft before it was loaded with water, chicken curry and beef rice, and topped up with fuel, for another trip back to hungry quake survivors.

*There's a VLS on Hyuga!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*March 2016 (top) and November 2013 (bottom) issues of Japanese publication covers showing X-2 aircraft :




 698 × 986 pixels
*

*




 821 × 1200 pixels

*
Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Freyja said:


> U.S. Ospreys win Japanese hearts and minds with quake relief flights


----------



## mil-avia

*Very Very large photo showing a life-size model of F-3 stealth fighter :






3000 × 1688 pixels

*
Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*F-3 and T-4 aircraft :*




*1200 × 900 pixels*


Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*Six T-4 planes :*




*1200 × 859 pixels*


Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Four cool images of F-3 fighters :*






















Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*FHG-2 helmet of 201st Tactical Fighter Squadron :*







Related link(s).


----------



## fgdi iuoy

Does anyone here translated This music to English

Is it bad words
I want to make sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Front view photo of FHG-2 helmet :*







Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Two computer graphics of XSF-3A aircraft :*





*1280 × 720 pixels*






*1280 × 720 pixels

*
Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Thirteen types of Japanese aircraft :*







Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Side view comparison of T-4 (top), X-2 (middle) and T-2 (bottom) aircraft :





950 × 574 pixels

X-2's canopy is almost similar to that of T-4's and landing gears are almost similar to those of T-2's.*


----------



## mil-avia

*F-3 stealth fighter life-size model and three men including a pilot :*







Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*From top : Hanko seals showing F-3 plane, Meitetsu 7000 series, 0 series Shinkansen, 100 series Shinkansen & 300 series Shinkansen :*



























Related link(s).


----------



## Pandemonium

Aepsilons said:


> *Japan PM Abe halts US base construction in Okinawa for now*
> 
> 
> Japan PM Abe halts US base construction in Okinawa for now - Yahoo News


i read in one of your posts that japan is planning to construct large super carriers like the nimitz class . how is that plan coming along and whats the latest on it ? when do you expect to see the first ships in service ? 
thanks for the great posts and my compliments to the people of japan for building such a capable navy .


----------



## mil-avia

*Four photos of T-1 trainer aircraft in the sky (serial no. 15-5825) :*






















Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*Japan will launch a tender for 100 new fighter jets*
Jun 30, 2016
430



Japanese 5th generation fighter Mitsubishi X-2 Shinshin (c) defenceaviation.com

Japan will launch a tender for fighter jets as soon as mid-July, the Ministry of Defence said, in a deal seen worth up to $40 billion as Tokyo seeks to bolster its air defenses amid creeping tension with China over disputed maritime borders.

That reported by REUTERS.

In one of the biggest fighter jet contracts up for grabs in years, a ministry spokesman said Japan will contact foreign and domestic defense contractors soon after a July 5 deadline for expressions of interest in the tender for about 100 warplanes.

People familiar with the matter said U.S. firms Boeing Co (BA.N) and Lockheed Martin Corp (LMT.N) have been invited to take part in the project, dubbed the F-3 fighter jet program, alongside Japan’s Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd (MHI) (7011.T), the prime domestic contractor.


----------



## mil-avia

*Southwestern Composite Air Division building :*






*800 × 533 pixels*


Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Granite signage in front of Southwestern Composite Air Division building :





800 × 533 pixels

*
Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Japan to Receive 4 New V-22 Osprey Aircraft*
U.S. defense contractor Boeing has been awarded a $545 million contract for the delivery of 4 V-22 aircraft to Japan.





By Franz-Stefan Gady
July 22, 2016





On July 19, the U.S. Navy awarded a $545 million contract to Bell-Boeing to manufacture and deliver four V-22 Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft to Japan,according to a Pentagon press release. The latest order is part of a $3 billion sale of 17 V-22 Osprey military transport aircraft and associated equipment to the Japan Self-Defense Force (JSDF).

In July 2015, the U.S. Navy awarded Bell-Boeing–Bell Helicopters and Boeing formed a business partnership to develop and produce the V-22—the contract to supply the first five V-22 Osprey tiltrotor aircraft to the JSDF via the Pentagon’s foreign military sales program. It was the V-22’s first international sale. Japan first announced its intention to procure the Osprey aircraft in November 2014.

The V-22 tilt-rotor aircraft “is a hybrid between a conventional helicopter and turboprop plane with both vertical takeoff and landing (VTOL) and short takeoff and landing (STOL) capability. It outperforms traditional helicopters in terms of speed and range,” I explained in May 2016 (See: “Meet Japan’s Newest Aircraft for Defending the Senkaku Islands”). The JSDF will receive the V-22B Block C variant, in service with the United States Marine Corps (USMC).

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
A number of V-22s will be stationed aboard the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force’s new 19,5000-ton helicopter carrier _Izumo_. Japan’s Ministry of Defense also announced its intention to deploy some V-22s in the East China Sea. The purchase of V-22 tilt-rotor aircraft is part of a larger push of the JSDF to improve its amphibious and naval warfare capabilities. As I reported in December 2015 (See: “Japan Approves Record Defense Budget”), next to the four Ospreys, Japan will procure the following military hardware:

_The fiscal year 2016/2017 shopping list encompasses 11 units of AAV7 amphibious assault vehicles made by BAE System — Japan is in the process of setting up an Amphibious Rapid Deployment Brigade by 2017 — 17 Mitsubishi SH-60K anti-submarine warfare helicopters, (…) three Northrop Grumman RQ-4 Global Hawk drones, six F-35A Lightning II fighter planes, one Kawasaki C-2 military transport aircraft, and 36 new lighter maneuver combat vehicles (MCVs)._

A 2015 press release by the U.S. Defense Security Cooperation Agency states:

_Japan is modernizing its transport fleet to better support its defense and special mission needs. The proposed sale of V-22B Block C Osprey aircraft will greatly enhance the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force’s humanitarian and disaster relief capabilities and support amphibious operations. This sale will promote burden sharing with our ally and interoperability with U.S. forces. Japan will have no difficulty absorbing these aircraft into its armed forces._

In the past, there have been repeated concerns over the reliability of the V-22 given that a number of aircraft in service with the USMC in Japan have crashed. The V-22 project has also been beset by a number of controversies right from the onset.
http://thediplomat.com/2016/07/japan-to-receive-4-new-v-22-osprey-aircraft/


----------



## MacanJawa

Aepsilons said:


>



man will japan sell this baby to super duper friendly country like indonesia? of course with best friend price

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Central Air Defense Force pilot's helmet :





1000 × 667 pixels

*
Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*Very very large photo of a pair of C-1 aircraft in the sky :





3888 × 2592 pixels

*
Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armani

Some pics of JASDF C-130 Hercules aircraft visiting CSI Mumbai sometime last year...


----------



## mil-avia

*Another very very large photo of a pair of C-1 aircraft in the sky :*





*2217 × 1478 pixels*


Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Four photos showing cockpit interior of C-1 transport aircraft during flight :*





*891 × 594 pixels
*




*891 × 594 pixels
*




*891 × 594 pixels
*




*891 × 594 pixels
*

Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

More updates pls


----------



## CountStrike

*Japan to develop drone jets within next two decades; defense ministry seeks massive budget*
Shanghai News.Net Saturday 20th August, 2016





*TOKYO, Japan – Japan is aiming to develop a prototype drone fighter jet in a technology strategy focusing on weapons communications and lasers, within the next two decades.*

According to reports, the plan, expected to be announced in August by the Defense Ministry, will advocate the initial development of an unmanned surveillance aircraft within the next decade, followed by an unmanned fighter jet 10 years later.

Along with the strategy, the ministry is also expected to reveal its request for a massive budget to the tune of $51 billion (5.16 trillion yen) for the fiscal 2017.

The 2.3 percent rise over this year’s budget comes as the ministry looks to tighten defences as North Korea expands its ballistic missile technology.

However, Takashi Kawakami, a security expert at Japan's Takushoku University, claimed that the budget was still insufficient, and added, “The security environment surrounding Japan is severe, due to neighbouring North Korea and China. I personally think it's not enough.”

Meanwhile, the Sea of Japan is currently seeing China conducting what it touts as “confrontation drills,” as Beijing aims to create a navy capable of force projection greater distances away from its shores.

The state-owned People's Liberation Army Daily said that the drills were conducted in a “certain area of the Sea of Japan,” without revealing the exact location. 

The reports came after those of Beijing building a dock for its warships at a site being developed by Japan as a military base, which lies to the west of the disputed Senkaku, also called Diaoyu islands.

The People's Liberation Army Daily added, “Exercises far out at sea in international waters are commonly done by navies of the world, and this year, our navy has many times organised fleets to carry out exercises far out in the Western Pacific.”

They continued, “This deep-sea exercise is part of annual training arrangements, is not aimed at any specific country, region or target, and accords with international law and practice.”

The decision comes as Yu Zhengsheng, chairman of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, told veteran Japanese politician Takeo Kawamura that China gives great importance to their relations with Japan.

He said that the ties should be promoted and adhered to on the basis of four political documents that take “history as a mirror and look toward the future.”

On Sunday, South Korea, China and Japan’s high-ranking diplomats are to convene in Tokyo to deliberate on whether a trilateral meeting among the foreign ministers of the three countries should be conducted in August as planned.

The trilateral meeting was scheduled to be held on August 22, 23 and 24, but conflict and tensions between China and Japan over the Senkaku Islands have been delaying final confirmations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Team ATRAS patches showing F-3 aircraft :*

*




1200 × 763 pixels

*
Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*Three photos of AAM-1／Type 69 Air-to-Air Missile (the white one in middle row) :





1024 × 580 pixels





1024 × 580 pixels





1024 × 580 pixels
*

Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*Head-cap showing C-1 cargo aircraft :*







Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

* Large chronological chart showing F-3 fighter, MRJ passenger plane and other aircraft (three images) :*





*1280 × 960 pixels*






*1280 × 960 pixels*






*1280 × 960 pixels*


Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*Very very large photo showing Kawasaki T-4 trainer plane and Kawasaki C-1 transport aircraft :*






*4912 × 3264 pixels*


Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*ADTW T-4 aircraft flying upside down :*





*1280 × 853 pixels*


Related link(s).


----------



## mil-avia

*Four T-4 planes of Blue Impulse aerobatic team zip past Mount Hakodate :*





*1280 × 853 pixels*


Related link(s).


----------



## CountStrike

*US approves sale of KC-46A aircraft to Japan*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Singapore* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
22 September 2016


The US State Department has approved the sale of four KC-46A aerial refuelling aircraft, with related equipment and support, to Japan for an estimated cost of USD1.9 billion.

The sale was approved under the US Foreign Military Sales programme, and includes one additional spare Pratt &Whitney PW4062 turbofan engine. Each of the four airframes is powered by a pair of the same power plant.

Tokyo announced in October 2015 that it has selected the KC-46A platform to meet the Japan Air Self-Defense Force's (JASDF's) requirement for additional air-to-air refuelling and transportation needs.

According to a news release published by the US Defence Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) on 21 September, each KC-46A will also be delivered installed with defensive systems that include Raytheon's ALR-69A radar warning receiver, and Northrop Grumman's AN/AAQ-24(V) large aircraft infrared countermeasures (LAIRCM) system.

"This proposed sale contributes to the foreign policy goals and national security objectives of the United States by meeting the legitimate security and defence needs of an ally and partner nation", said the DSCA in its release, adding that it considers Japan an important force for peace in the Asia-Pacific region.

Final assembly and delivery of the KC-46A platforms will take place at Boeing's production facility in Everett, Washington, and there are no known offset agreements that have been proposed in connection with the potential sale.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*


----------



## William Hung

*Why Japan’s Soryu-Class Submarines Are So Good*

http://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/why-japans-soryu-class-submarines-are-so-good-17898


The Second World War taught Japan valuable lessons. The first—don’t start wars—is an obvious conclusion that has been taken to heart. Other lessons were the result of the wartime Allied air and naval blockade of the country, which brought it to the brink of starvation. For Japan, poor in resources and arable land, to survive the next war, the air and sea lanes must stay open, and for that to happen, Japan must have top-flight air and naval forces.

Japan’s postwar submarine fleet is one of the best in the world. With an authorized total of twenty-two submarines, the Japan Maritime Self Defense Force’s submarine fleet is also one of the largest. Japan builds its own submarines, with the work split between Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and Kawasaki Heavy Industries, both based in the port city of Kobe.

Japan takes an iterative approach to submarine construction, with a new submarine class introduced roughly every twenty years that builds upon previous ones. The current class, Soryu, builds upon the older Oyashio class, and the two classes form the entirety of the fleet. Each Soryu features a high degree of automation, reducing crew size to nine officers and fifty-six enlisted men—down ten personnel from the Harushio-class of the mid-1990s.

At 4,200 tons submerged, the nine Soryu-class submarines are the largest submarines built by postwar Japan. Each is 275 feet long and nearly twenty-eight feet wide. They have a range of 6,100 nautical miles and can reportedly dive to a depth of 2,132 feet, or two-fifths of a mile. The Soryu class features an X-shaped tail, reportedly for increased maneuverability in approaching the seabed. This maximizes the sub’s maneuvering room in shallow and littoral waters, particularly the straits in and around Japan that mark key invasion routes.

Each submarine has an optronic mast and ZPS-6F surface/low-level air search radar for detection of enemy ASW and maritime patrol craft. As submarines, however, the main sensor is sonar, represented by the Hughes/Oki ZQQ-7 sonar suite incorporating one bow-mounted sonar array and four flank sonar arrays. The subs also have a towed sonar array for rear acoustic detection.

The Soryu class has six 533-millimeter torpedo tubes mounted in the bow. Armament consists of Type 89 heavyweight homing torpedoes with a range of twenty-seven nautical miles and a maximum operating depth of 2,952 feet. The standard diameter torpedo tubes, along with strong American ties, mean the Soryu is also armed with UGM-84 submarine-launched Harpoon missiles. According to Combat Ships of the World, there are unconfirmed reports that the submarines carry a warshot of thirty weapons instead of the twenty of previous classes. They can also lay mines.

The Soryus have extensive active defense systems, in the form of the ZLR-3-6 electronic countermeasures suite and two three-inch underwater countermeasures launchers for launching acoustic devices. On the passive side, the entire submarine is covered in acoustic tiling to reduce both the signature of enemy active sonar signals and sounds from the inside the ship.

Propulsion is what the class is most famous for. Each can make thirteen knots surfaced and twenty knots submerged, powered by twelve Kawasaki 12V 25S diesel engines and one tandem Toshiba electric motor. For silent running, each submarine is equipped with four Stirling V4-275R Mk air independent propulsion systems licensed from Sweden that can power the submarine underwater for up to two weeks. There are also rumors that the last ships built will trade their AIP units for lithium-ion batteries.

The Soryu class isn’t perfect, though: one major criticism of the boats during the Australian submarine competition was their relatively short operating range. At 6,100 nautical miles, the Soryu’s range wasn’t an issue for their original mission: protecting the home waters of Japan.

Australian Soryus, however, would have had to travel 3,788 miles from their base at HMAS Stirling just to reach the vicinity of Taiwan, a voyage that would necessitate at least one refueling stop, and probably two. For the Australian bid, the Soryus were to be lengthened six to eight meters for improved crew habitability and increased range, but the need to modify the submarine for Australian requirements likely worked against Japan.

The combination of long-endurance stealth, sensors, and modern torpedoes and missiles makes the Soryu class an effective hunter-killer. It is, however, a specialized killer, as Australia came to realize, and would have been a fish out of water in Australian service.

As potent as the class is, expect a replacement class that builds upon this hunter-killer within the next decade. Japan is exploring unmanned underwater vehicles, and toward that end, underwater communications and underwater wireless power-transmission methods. What will Son of Soryu look like? Stay tuned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

October 13, 2016 7:35 am JST
*Military planes loom large at Japan aerospace expo*




A life-size model of Lockheed Martin's F-35 is on display.

TOKYO -- Stealth jets, helicopters and other military aircraft have a conspicuous presence at a quadrennial aerospace show being held for the first time since the Japanese government eased a ban on weapons exports in 2014.

The Japan International Aerospace Exhibition, the nation's largest such event, kicked off here Wednesday. Domestic and foreign aircraft manufacturers are among the record 800 or so exhibitors.



Boeing is showcasing a 3-D simulator for its KC-46 air-refueling aircraft. American peer Lockheed Martin is displaying a life-size model of its F-35 stealth fighter jet outside.

Japan's Kawasaki Heavy Industries is exhibiting the BK117 D-2, a helicopter developed with European aircraft builder Airbus.

The show ends Saturday.

(Nikkei)

*JAPAN AEROSPACE: Kawasaki sees unique niche for C-2 transport*




12 OCTOBER, 2016

BY: GREG WALDRON

TOKYO


Kawasaki Heavy Industries expects to deliver its second C-2 transport aircraft to the Japanese Air Self Defence Force (JASDF) in 2017.

The first aircraft is already in service with JASDF after being delivered in June, says a company representative.

He did not give firm numbers on the total to be delivered, but expects that Tokyo will need 20-40 examples of the airlifter to replace the nation’s fleet of C-1s. Production could ramp up to 3-4 aircraft annually, but this is contingent on Tokyo’s defence budget.

He adds that the C-2, which is powered by a pair of General Electric CF6 turbofans, has a unique niche in the transport mission. He says that the aircraft can fly 30t to just under 6,000km.

With Boeing’s cessation of the C-17 line, there is a dearth of strategic airlifters available at the high end. He adds that several countries have expressed interest in the C-2.

One market the Kawasaki is interested in is the replacement of legacy Lockheed Martin C-130 aircraft.

“For countries that need to fly further with larger cargoes than with the C-130, the C-2 is a good option,” he says.

The airlifter can handle takeoffs and landings from short runways, but Tokyo did not require that it to be capable of use from rough fields, he says.

He adds that he company has suspended a proposal to develop a commercial variant of the aircraft. Kawasaki had hoped the commercial variant would find a market flying out-sized cargo.

After discussing the project with the air cargo industry, however, the company decided that the market, at present, makes such a variant cost prohibitive.

“We will continue to keep an eye on this market,” he says.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-japan-northkorea-missiles-idUSKBN12H092

Members of the Japan Self-Defence Forces stand guard near Patriot Advanced Capability-3 (PAC-3) land-to-air missiles, deployed at the Defense Ministry in Tokyo, Japan, December 7, 2012. REUTERS/Issei Kato/File Photo





A man looks at models of Lockheed Martin's PAC-3, PAC-3 MSE and THAAD missiles during Japan Aerospace 2016 air show in Tokyo, Japan, October 12, 2016. REUTERS/Kim Kyung-Hoon





Lockheed Martin's THAAD missile model is displayed during Japan Aerospace 2016 air show in Tokyo, Japan, October 12, 2016. REUTERS/Kim Kyung-Hoon/File photo






Japan may accelerate around $1 billion of planned spending to upgrade its ballistic missile defenses in the wake of rocket tests suggesting North Korea is close to fielding a more potent medium-range missile, three government sources told Reuters.

The outlays, currently in a budget request for the year starting April, includes money to assess a new missile defense layer - *either Lockheed Martin Corp's (LMT.N) Terminal High Altitude Area Defence (THAAD) system or Aegis Ashore, a land-based version of the ballistic missile defense system used by vessels in the Sea of Japan. *

It also covers* money to improve the range and accuracy of PAC-3 Patriot batteries*, said the sources familiar with the proposal, who asked not to be identified because they are not authorized to talk to the media.

Any rollout of THAAD or Aegis Ashore could, however, still take years, the sources noted. Accelerated spending on Patriot missile batteries is also unlikely to deliver upgrades much quicker because of the limited capacity of the companies involved - *Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (7011.T) and Raytheon Co (RTN.N) - to speed up already tight production schedules. *

"It nonetheless has symbolic value," said one of the sources.

As much as 300 billion yen ($2.9 billion) of defense funding will be included in a third supplementary budget, the Sankei newspaper reported earlier. Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's government has yet to say whether it will ask lawmakers to approve additional outlays before deliberations begin on next year's budget.

Officials at Japan's Ministry of Defence were not immediately available to comment.

ARMS RACE

Pyongyang's apparent technological progress on missiles has been faster than anticipated, exposing Japan to a heightened threat, a senior Japanese military commander told Reuters earlier this month.

Tokyo and Pyongyang have been locked in an arms race for two decades after North Korea fired a missile over Japan in 1998.

North Korea has test fired at least 21 ballistic missiles and conducted two nuclear tests so far this year.* On June 22, a medium range Musudan rocket reached an altitude of 1,000 km (620 miles) on a lofted trajectory, potentially beyond the range of Aegis destroyers the Sea of Japan that are armed with SM-3 missiles designed to hit warheads at the edge of space.*


That leaves *older PAC-3 Patriot missiles protecting major cities including Tokyo as a last line of defense.* Their *upgrade program will not deliver the first improved batteries until the 2020, in time for the Tokyo Olympics.*

Warheads from missiles such as* Pyongyang's Rodong, with an estimated range of 1,300 km (810 miles), travel at speeds of up to 3 km (2 miles) a second.* Payloads on rockets like the Musudan, that can fly as far as 3,000 km (1,860 miles), plunge from space at least twice as fast.

Japan next year* plans to acquire a more powerful version of the SM-3 it is jointly developing with the United States, dubbed the Block IIA. It has not, however, said when the first will be deployed.*

(Editing by Lincoln Feast)


----------



## William Hung

*Japan moves to solidify security relations with British forces*

Japan is moving toward forming a “quasi-alliance” with Britain to complement Tokyo’s security ties with Washington and prepare for the expanded overseas role of the Self-Defense Forces.
The Air SDF’s ongoing joint exercise with the Royal Air Force at the Misawa Air Base in Aomori Prefecture is part of Japan’s efforts to strengthen its partnership with Britain.

Guardian North 16 is the ASDF's first exercise in Japan with the forces of a foreign country other than the United States.
The SDF has been participating in more joint exercises with other countries since the enactment of national security legislation in September 2015 that expands SDF activities abroad, including providing more support to the U.S. military. During the joint exercise with Britain, which was opened to reporters on Nov. 2, the ASDF’s F-2 multiple-role fighter jets and the Royal Air Force’s Eurofighter Typhoon took off with a deafening roar.

Yoshiyuki Sugiyama, ASDF chief of staff, and Stephen Hillier, chief of the air staff of the Royal Air Force, took part in the exercise in the backseats of two F-2 fighters. The previous day, they participated in a forum in Tokyo sponsored by Britain’s Royal United Services Institute for Defense and Security Studies. The session was titled “New Form of Partnership Between the U.K. and Japan: Achievements and Challenges.”

Tokyo and London are also working on a proposal to develop missiles for U.S. F-35 fighters that they have been introducing.
Moves to solidify ties between the SDF and British military are progressing in other branches, as well.

On Oct. 20, the Maritime SDF’s chief of staff met with the top uniformed commanders of the U.S. Navy and Royal Navy at the Pentagon, the first such meeting held. Also in October, the Ground SDF dispatched seven members to Britain for a joint drill conducted by the British Army and the U.S. Marines.

Japan has been making efforts to work closely with other allies of the United States, such as Australia and South Korea.
British, Australian and South Korean forces are taking part as observers in a Japan-U.S. exercise that started in late October in waters near Okinawa Prefecture and Guam.

The exercise, involving 36,000 members of the Japanese and U.S. forces, is being conducted to prepare for a possible contingency on the Korean Peninsula and other scenarios. A rear support operation by the SDF based on the national security legislation was expected to be held for the first time.

The mock operation reflects a landmark change in the SDF’s role. The laws allow the SDF to provide rear support to the forces of the United States, Australia and other countries around the world.
Japan and Britain are also negotiating the Acquisition and Cross-Servicing Agreement (ACSA), which would allow the two countries' militaries to exchange support, including food, fuel and ammunition.

If the agreement is signed, it will be the third for Japan, following its pacts with the United States and Australia.
“The ACSA will be indispensable when we have to quickly think about logistical support during an emergency and beefing up joint exercises,” said a source close to the Japanese Defense Ministry.

(This article was written by Yusuke Fukui and Teruto Unuma.)


http://www.asahi.com/sp/ajw/articles/AJ201611030061.html


----------



## Piotr

AndrewJin said:


> Russia and Japan haven’t been able to settle the issue of the Kuril Islands and sign a peace treaty since the end of World War II, resulting in a territorial dispute that’s been around for seven decades. But warm ties between the countries’ current leaders could lead to a breakthrough. Many are expecting progress to be made when Russian President Putin is in Japan for a state visit in December. Can the issue of the disputed islands be settled for good? And will Japan’s special relationship with America stand in the way of closer cooperation with Russia? Former Japanese Prime Minister Yukio Hatoyama is on SophieCo to discuss.



*'It keeps happening,' rape survivor says as activists protest abuse by US military in Japan*


> Protests against American military presence in Japan continued on Saturday, as the country’s defense minister lodged a formal complaint over the latest case of alleged murder and rape of a young Japanese woman by a US military base employee.
> Gen Nakatani visited the US Kadena Air Base on Saturday to formally protest the alleged crime to its commander Lt. Gen. Lawrence Nicholson.
> 
> _"I deliver a strong message of regret and at the same time make a protest,”_ he said as cited by the public broadcaster NHK.
> 
> Nicholson offered _“heartfelt prayers and condolences”_ to the victim's family.
> 
> Kenneth Franklin Gadson, a 32-year-old former Marine, who goes by his Japanese wife's family name of Shinzato, was arrested by the Okinawan police on Thursday. He confessed to raping and killing Rina Shimabukuro, 20, who went missing in late April.
> 
> Japanese officials including Prime Minister Shinzo Abe expressed outrage over the latest in a string of crimes, which has been poisoning US-Japanese military ties for decades. The country’s Foreign Ministry filed a formal complaint over the case as well.
> 
> The news of the arrest sparked protests across Japan, which continued on a smaller scale on Saturday. Critics of the deployment of US troops in Japan complain of the crimes committed by American personnel against local residents, environmental damage done by US bases and other negative sides. Okinawa Island hosts roughly half of all American troops in Japan, and sentiment against the arrangement are especially strong there.
> 
> _“Vehicles with Y numbers should not be allowed to leave the base,”_ an activist told The Asahi Shimbun newspaper during a small Saturday protest in front of a US base. He was referring to license plates on vehicles used by US military personnel and civilian base staff.
> 
> Cases like Shimabukuro’s have been happening in Japan for over seven decades, but the governments of both countries and the media are not doing enough to address the problem, Catherine Jane Fisher, an activist supporting the victims of rape by US bases personnel in Japan, told RT.
> 
> _“They need to stop trying to cover up the cases. We need to start from the beginning and educate people, including the police, medical professionals, judges, government officials. They said in conversations with me that they basically do not know how to handle military rape cases. And each time it happens, the US military and the Japanese government say ‘we will make sure this would never happen again’ but it just keeps on happening,”_ she said.
> 
> Fisher knows this from her own experience. The Australian national was raped by a US base employee in Japan in 2002 and it took her years to make the Japanese government even admit that the crime happened at all. After being awarded damages by a Japanese court under a civil lawsuit she spent a decade to track down her assailant and bring him to court, as officials in Japan and the US remain uncooperative.
> 
> The scandal comes just before a visit by US President Barack Obama, who is going to attend a G7 meeting hosted by Japan next week. He will also pay his respects at the Hiroshima memorial of American nuclear bombings of Japan during World War II, becoming the first sitting US president to do so.


Source: https://www.rt.com/news/343885-rape-us-japan-base/

Yankee rapists get out of Eurasia!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

PEARL HARBOR, Hawaii (Nov. 4, 2016) Crew members aboard the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) submarine JS Unryu (SS 502) prepare the submarine to moor following her arrival at Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam. (U.S. Navy photo by Petty Officer 2nd Class Michael H. Lee/Released)


----------



## Hindustani78

A Japanese Hyuga class sails in front of a US Nimitz-class carrier.





*Japan has a trick up its sleeve. It recently launched a larger class of helicopter carrier, the Izumo class. Soon, these carriers will support the F-35B marine variant, which experts expect will provide unprecedented dominance in air and sea.*


----------



## Hindustani78

By Ryan Maass | Dec. 2, 2016 at 11:40 AM
http://www.upi.com/Business_News/Se...irst-F-35-joint-strike-fighter/4121480695126/





Japan's F-35 is to remain at Luke Air Force Base in Arizona, where pilots will receive additional training. Photo by Japan Air Self-Defense Force.
http://www.upi.com/Business_News/Se...irst-F-35-joint-strike-fighter/4121480695126/

LUKE AIR FORCE BASE, Alaska, Dec. 2 (UPI) -- Japan's Air Self-Defense Force received its first Lockheed Martin F-35A Joint Strike Fighter at Luke Air Force Base.

The delivery marks a milestone for Lockheed Martin's F-35 program, with Japan now one of three U.S. foreign military sales customers, along with Israel and South Korea. The first F-35A variant was presented during a ceremony on Sept. 23.

IHS Jane's reports the aircraft will join an international training fleet at Luke Air Force Base, where pilots from partner countries will receive instruction.

"Today is a great day for the US Air Force Reserve Command, Luke AFB, the 944th Fighter Wing, and the Japanese Air Self-Defence Forces," Col Kurt J Gallegos told Flight Global. "We have a great team of airmen who have worked hard to set up an outstanding training program and are ready to train our FMS counterparts."

The Japanese government is on course to purchase 28 F-35 joint strike fighters over the next five years, part of a plan to procure 42 of the planes in total. Six of the fighters are currently under contract.

The F-35 is Lockhead Martin's heavily promoted next-generation fighter jet. Japan plans to procure the planes to replace its fleet's aging Mitsubishi-McDonnell Douglas F-4J Kai aircraft, in service since the early 1970s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://aa.com.tr/en/asia-pacific/japan-considering-boosting-anti-missile-defenses/698745

After South Korea, Japan would be the second country in Northeast Asia to acquire the Terminal High-Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) system -- Washington agreed to begin deploying THAAD in South Korea this July.

Japan’s acquisition of the new missile defense system might fit well with President-elect Donald Trump’s position that allied nations should do more for their own self-defense.

Japan currently has two anti-missile systems.

The Standard Missile 3 is carried aboard Aegis destroyers in the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force. It is complemented by the Patriot Advance Capability (PAC)-3 surface-to-air missile on land.

The THAAD system would provide a third element to Japan’s missile defenses by introducing a system that is capable of disabling or shooting down ballistic missiles as they re-enter the earth’s atmosphere and elude the other two systems.12/4/16


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

The cargo ship will also deliver supplies to the International Space Station.

*Japan has launched a cargo ship which will use a half mile- (700m)-long tether to remove some of the vast amount of debris from Earth's orbit.*

The tether, made of aluminium strands and steel wire, is designed to slow the debris, pulling it out of orbit.

The innovative device was made with the help of a fishing net company.

There is estimated to be more than 100 million pieces of space junk in orbit, including discarded equipment from old satellites, tools and bits of rocket.

Many of these objects are moving at high velocity around the Earth at speeds of up to 28,000km/h (17,500mph) and could cause catastrophic accidents and damage to the world's orbital telecommunications network.


The growing problem of space junk
Could lasers remove space junk?

The junk has accumulated in the more than 50 years of human space exploration since the Soviet-launched Sputnik satellite in 1957.

Collisions between satellites and the testing of anti-satellite weapons have made the problem worse.





*More than 5,000 space missions have left Earth's orbit increasingly congested
*






*The automated cargo ship - called Stork or Kounotori in Japanese*





*Image copyright AP
*
The automated cargo ship - called Stork or Kounotori in Japanese - which is carrying the junk collector is bound for the International Space Station and blasted off from Tanegashima Space Center in the North Pacific.

Researchers say the lubricated, electro-dynamic tether will generate enough energy to change an object's orbit, pushing it towards the atmosphere where it will burn up.

A 106-year-old Japanese fishing net maker, Nitto Seimo Co, collaborated with Japan's space agency to develop the mesh material, Bloomberg reported last month.






The experiment is part of an international initiative designed to make space safer for astronauts by getting rid of space junk.

It is hoped that it will also provide better protection for space stations and weather and communications satellites worth billions of dollars.





*The 106-year-old Japanese fishing net maker Nitto Seimo helped produce the tether.Gettyimages*

The junk collector is the latest in a series of ideas put forward to tackle the problem, including harpooning, sweeping, lassoing and dragging debris into the atmosphere for burning.

Experts say there are big financial benefits in reducing the risk for the multi-billion dollar space industry, but they caution that the Japanese scheme will only work for bigger pieces of junk.


BBC


----------



## F-22Raptor

The Marine Corps' first operational F-35B Joint Strike Fighter squadron is en route to Japan, where it will prepare for a wide-ranging deployment in the Pacific.

Marine Fighter Attack Squadron 121 departed its former headquarters at Marine Corps Air Station Yuma, Arizona, on Monday en route to its new base at MCAS Iwakuni, Japan, officials with 3rd Marine Aircraft Wing announced Tuesday.

VMFA-121 received its first F-35B in November 2012, well ahead of the Marine Corps' announcement of initial operational capability for the program in July 2015. For the squadron, the F-35 replaces the F/A-18 Hornet. Ultimately, the service plans to replace all its Hornets, AV-8B Harriers and EA-6B Prowlers with Joint Strike Fighters.

"The Short Take-off Vertical Landing (STOVL) aircraft is a true force multiplier," Capt. Kurt Stahl, a spokesman for 3rd MAW, said in Tuesday's announcement. "The unique combination of stealth, cutting-edge radar and sensor technology, and electronic warfare systems bring all of the access and lethality capabilities of a fifth-generation fighter, a modern bomber, and an adverse-weather, all-threat environment air support platform."

Ahead of the move forward to Japan, VMFA-121 has participated in a number of exercises and proof-of-concept evolutions to assure its readiness for the new mission.

The squadron participated in Exercise Steel Knight over the Western U.S. and California coast in December 2015, conducting the F-35's first expeditionary test as it landed at an austere airfield at Marine Corps Air-Ground Combat Center Twentynine Palms, California, and another landing pad at Red Beach.

More recently, the aircraft participated in the third and final shipboard developmental test evolution for the F-35 in October 2016, executing a proof of concept demonstration that tested the "envelope" of the conditions the F-35B could handle and flying with a range of weapons loadouts and the latest version of aircraft software, Block 3F.

"The final test period ensured the plane could operate in the most extreme at-sea conditions, with a range of weapons loadouts and with the newest software variant," Stahl said. "Data and lessons learned laid the groundwork for developing the concepts of operations for F-35B deployments aboard U.S. Navy amphibious carriers, the first two of which will take place in 2018."

The permanent move forward to Japan for VMFA-121 lays the groundwork for a series of upcoming deployments, beginning with the squadron's own deployment in the Pacific theater aboard the USS Wasp.

A second deployment the same year will see the Corps' second operational F-35 squadron, VMFA-211 aboard the USS Essex -- a pump that will likely see the aircraft's first operations in the Middle East.

http://www.military.com/daily-news/2017/01/10/first-marine-corps-f35-squadron-deploys-japan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor




----------



## F-22Raptor




----------



## theman111

why japan dont buy weapon from israel?


----------



## Suika

theman111 said:


> why japan dont buy weapon from israel?


Japan wants to develop many of their own weapons. But for other things, US weapons are available for purchase. Although I seem to recall a few months ago that Japan and Israel will to a little joint development into UAVs.

X-2, what was once called "Shinshin" has been carrying out flight testing.

19th flight test on March 17th.





18th 



17th 



13th 



12th 



9th 



8th https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fNJYN45NPg
7th https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai6lUBALjIs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Suika

US special forces Green Berets jump from Self-Defense Force helicopter at a Japanese Airborne event on January 8th. English is my translation. Japanese text will follow it, and the address to the article webpage.

---start---
The customary new year "Start Descent Training" by the JGSDF 1st Airborne Brigade was carried out on January 8th at the Narashino Maneuver Grounds in Yakuendai, Funabashi City. The US military participated for the first time together with the elites from the SDF's sole airborne unit.

With the 1st Airborne Brigade, JASDF, as well as 15 personnel (9 parachuted) from 1st Special Forces Group, 1st Battalion stationed at Okinawa, the training included about 300 Japanese and American elites. 16 various aircraft such as C-130H and helicopters, 12 vehicles of various types, and 120mm mortars were also used.

Regular visitors watched over at the cold wind blowing maneuver grounds as the training started with the descent of 1st Airborne Brigade's chief commander Yasuyuki Kodama along with other commanders. One by one, personnel jumped out from transport aircraft flying 210km/h at 340km above the ground. Lots of applause was giving to the personnel as they safely touched down on the training grounds.

After the parachuting, personnel, vehicles, and mortars were transported by helicopter, and various complex training was carried out by personnel on the ground and with attack helicopters.

In front of the personnel that completed the hour and a half long training, State Minister of Defense Kenji Wakamiya instructed to them "I want you all to not be satisfied with your highly held skills, but to aim even higher and be diligent everyday, and to cultivate power that can be used in real combat" thus concluding the training.

陸上自衛隊第１空挺団による新春恒例の「降下訓練始め」が８日、船橋市薬円台の習志野演習場で行われた。今回は米軍が初参加し、自衛隊唯一の空挺部隊の精鋭とともにパラシュートを使った降下訓練を展開した。

訓練には、同部隊をはじめ航空自衛隊や沖縄に駐留する米軍第１特別部隊群第１大隊の１５人（降下は９人）を含む約３００人の日米の精鋭が参加。Ｃ-１３０Ｈ輸送機やヘリコプターなど航空機１６機と、各種車両１２台や１２０ミリ迫撃砲なども投入された。

冷たい風が吹き付ける演習場で一般来場者が見守る中、兒玉恭幸第１空挺団長ら各指揮官の降下で訓練がスタート。上空約３４０メートルを時速２１０キロで飛ぶ輸送機から隊員が次々と降下。パラシュートが開き、演習場内に無事着地するたびに、隊員らへ大きな拍手が送られた。

隊員らの降下後に、ヘリを使った隊員や車両、砲門の輸送や、着地した隊員らと攻撃ヘリによる戦闘などの複合訓練が次々と展開された。

約１時間半にわたる訓練を終えた隊員を前に、若宮健嗣防衛副大臣が「持っている高い能力に満足せず、さらなる高みを目指して日々精進し、実戦で使える力を養ってもらいたい」と訓示し、訓練を締めくくった。
---end---
chibanippo.co.jp/news/local/376738

Next is a video of the event. The American Green Berets make their jump at 25:20.





BRP Sultan Kadarat of the Philippines on friendly exchange joint-training with JS Inazuma and JS Suzutsuki on January 6th in the western area of Subic Bay.
mod.go.jp/msdf/formal/info/news/201701/20170110-01.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

William Hung said:


> *Japan moves to solidify security relations with British forces*
> 
> Japan is moving toward forming a “quasi-alliance” with Britain to complement Tokyo’s security ties with Washington and prepare for the expanded overseas role of the Self-Defense Forces.
> The Air SDF’s ongoing joint exercise with the Royal Air Force at the Misawa Air Base in Aomori Prefecture is part of Japan’s efforts to strengthen its partnership with Britain.
> 
> Guardian North 16 is the ASDF's first exercise in Japan with the forces of a foreign country other than the United States.
> The SDF has been participating in more joint exercises with other countries since the enactment of national security legislation in September 2015 that expands SDF activities abroad, including providing more support to the U.S. military. During the joint exercise with Britain, which was opened to reporters on Nov. 2, the ASDF’s F-2 multiple-role fighter jets and the Royal Air Force’s Eurofighter Typhoon took off with a deafening roar.
> 
> Yoshiyuki Sugiyama, ASDF chief of staff, and Stephen Hillier, chief of the air staff of the Royal Air Force, took part in the exercise in the backseats of two F-2 fighters. The previous day, they participated in a forum in Tokyo sponsored by Britain’s Royal United Services Institute for Defense and Security Studies. The session was titled “New Form of Partnership Between the U.K. and Japan: Achievements and Challenges.”
> 
> Tokyo and London are also working on a proposal to develop missiles for U.S. F-35 fighters that they have been introducing.
> Moves to solidify ties between the SDF and British military are progressing in other branches, as well.
> 
> On Oct. 20, the Maritime SDF’s chief of staff met with the top uniformed commanders of the U.S. Navy and Royal Navy at the Pentagon, the first such meeting held. Also in October, the Ground SDF dispatched seven members to Britain for a joint drill conducted by the British Army and the U.S. Marines.
> 
> Japan has been making efforts to work closely with other allies of the United States, such as Australia and South Korea.
> British, Australian and South Korean forces are taking part as observers in a Japan-U.S. exercise that started in late October in waters near Okinawa Prefecture and Guam.
> 
> The exercise, involving 36,000 members of the Japanese and U.S. forces, is being conducted to prepare for a possible contingency on the Korean Peninsula and other scenarios. A rear support operation by the SDF based on the national security legislation was expected to be held for the first time.
> 
> The mock operation reflects a landmark change in the SDF’s role. The laws allow the SDF to provide rear support to the forces of the United States, Australia and other countries around the world.
> Japan and Britain are also negotiating the Acquisition and Cross-Servicing Agreement (ACSA), which would allow the two countries' militaries to exchange support, including food, fuel and ammunition.
> 
> If the agreement is signed, it will be the third for Japan, following its pacts with the United States and Australia.
> “The ACSA will be indispensable when we have to quickly think about logistical support during an emergency and beefing up joint exercises,” said a source close to the Japanese Defense Ministry.
> 
> (This article was written by Yusuke Fukui and Teruto Unuma.)



A video and picture from the joint-training between the RAF and the JASDF at Misawa Air Base. Picture is US F-16, Jpn F-2, and GB Typhoon













In May 2016, Japanese ruling party, the LDP, debating legislature that would enable preemptive strike due to threat from North Korea.

Like before, its a Japanese article. English is my translation. Japanese text and address will follow.

---start---
Arguments are continuously being made within the LDP for the importance of an "ability to attack enemy bases" in regards to the ongoing missile launches and nuclear tests by North Korea. Supposing the introduction of such necessary weapons, the defense budget would greatly increase, and would by large step over the national policy of "exclusively defense posture." (横山大輔)

At the April LDP National Defense Division, a number of members pointed out "Isn't it time to investigate into it?" regarding the ability to attack enemy bases. In March, chairman of the party national security investigating committee, Hiroshi Imazu, argued that "it is natural to must think to attack before launch." At other party meetings chairman Taku Ohtsuka of the National Defense Division touched on it.

In the backdrop is a North Korea that holds 200 mid-range Nodong missiles that puts Japan in range. There are concerns saying "the current interception system cannot entirely prevent all of them."

From the perspective of the constitution, the government has come to placing attacking enemy bases within the scope of a distinct right to self defense for obstructing an attack by another country. In 1956, the Ichiro Hatoyama cabinet held an opinion that "to sit and wait for death by holding the right to self-defense is not the aim of the constitution." It is now possible to make a distinction for "preemptive strike" and to have a step for when an attack on Japan is judged to have "started" such as first strike attack or fueling initiation.

However reality is that [Japan] didn't have the necessary cruise missiles or bomber aircraft. Utilizing preemptive strike or military power that goes beyond self-defense would likely deviate from exclusive defense. It would also cost a lot. In the US-Japan security treaty system, the ability to attack enemy bases was left to the US and Japan continued with missile defense preparation.

There is an effectiveness problem. There are the difficult to specify Nodong bases and the North Korean experimentally launched in April mid-range Musudan ballistic missiles which are launched by mobile platforms. And if North Korea was to successfully develop submarine launched ballistic missiles, identifying the location prior to launch and attacking it would be very problematic.

Even with that, the discussion has been floated within the LDP. When Prime Minister Shinzo Abe was Chief Cabinet Secretary in 2006, he stated a forward looking thought with "Investigation and research is necessary". With North Korea making more launches this year, the debate has been reignited.

In 2013 the government included "above investigation, the formation of necessary steps" in regards to "ways of response capability against ballistic missile launch means" in the midterm defense buildup program. Now three years after this program, there are provisions to reexamine, to reflect on LDP arguments, and furthermore, the possibility of breaking into it.

北朝鮮が弾道ミサイル発射や核実験を繰り返していることに対し、自民党内で「敵基地攻撃能力」が必要との主張が相次いでいる。仮に必要な武器を導入すれば、防衛費は大幅に増える上、国是の「専守防衛」を大きく踏み越えることにつながりかねない。　（横山大輔）

敵基地攻撃能力については四月の自民党国防部会で複数の議員が「検討すべき状況ではないか」と指摘した。三月には今津寛党安全保障調査会長が「撃つ前にたたくことは、当然考えなければならない」と主張。別の党会合でも大塚拓国防部会長らが言及した。

背景には、北朝鮮が日本を射程に収める二百発の中距離弾道ミサイル・ノドンを持ち、「今の迎撃体制では完全には防ぎきれないのでは」との懸念がある。

政府は憲法上、敵基地攻撃は他国の攻撃を阻止する個別的自衛権の範囲内としてきた。一九五六年、鳩山一郎内閣は「自衛権を持つ以上、座して死を待つのが憲法の趣旨ではない」との見解を示した。先に攻撃する「先制攻撃」と区別し、第一撃の攻撃を受けた後や燃料注入開始など日本攻撃に「着手した」と判断した段階で可能としている。

だが、実際には、必要な巡航ミサイルや爆撃機などは保有しなかった。先制攻撃や自衛を超えた武力行使に使え、専守防衛を逸脱しかねないからだ。巨額の費用もかかる。日米安保体制で敵基地攻撃能力は米軍に任せ、日本はミサイル防衛の整備を続けてきた。

実効性の問題もある。敵基地の特定は難しく、ノドンや四月、北朝鮮が発射実験を行った中距離弾道ミサイル・ムスダンは移動式の発射台を持つ。北朝鮮が開発している潜水艦発射弾道ミサイルの技術が確立すれば、撃たれる前に発射位置を特定し、攻撃するのは極めて困難だ。

それでも自民党内ではたびたび議論が浮上。安倍晋三首相も官房長官だった〇六年に「検討・研究は必要だ」と前向きな考えを示していた。今年、北朝鮮が発射を繰り返し、議論が再燃した。

政府は一三年の中期防衛力整備計画で「弾道ミサイル発射手段等に対する対応能力の在り方」に関し「検討の上、必要な措置を講ずる」と盛り込んだ。同計画は三年後の今年に見直す規定があり、自民党の議論を反映し、さらに踏み込む可能性もある。




tokyo-np.co.jp/article/politics/list/201605/CK2016051602000119.html


----------



## Suika

Cape North 17 was an exercise held by the US, Australia, and Japan from February to March.

---start---
Approximately 130 Airmen and multiple F-16 Fighting Falcons departed Misawa Air Base, Japan, Feb. 7 and 8, to participate in Exercise COPE NORTH 2017.

CN17 is a multilateral U.S. Pacific Air Forces-sponsored field training exercise, originating here in 1978, now conducted annually at Andersen Air Force Base, Guam. The mission focuses on air combat tactics and large force employment in an effort to enhance interoperability among U.S., Australian and Japanese forces. CN17 is scheduled from Feb. 15 through Mar. 3.

“COPE NORTH gives us the opportunity to enhance U.S. relations with our regional allies and partners by demonstrating our resolve to promote security and stability throughout the Indo-Asia-Pacific,” said Col. Travis Rex, 35th Fighter Wing vice commander.

CN17 provides the opportunity for tri-lateral field training exercises which improves combat readiness, develops synergistic humanitarian assistance and/or disaster relief operations, and increases interoperability between the U.S., Royal Australian Air Force and Japanese Air Self-Defense Force, concentrating on coordination of air tactics, techniques, and procedures.

“Having the opportunity to use the Farallon de Medinilla range at Guam affords our pilots critical training on scenarios they don’t encounter here at Draughon Range,” said Maj. John Tolk, 35th Operations Support Squadron assistant director of operations. “Being able to drop live ordnances as well as shoot the AGM-88 high-speed anti-radiation missile provides our pilots mission critical training, better preparing us for crisis scenarios.”

The exercise features a full spectrum of fighter, bomber, airlift, tanker, rescue and command and control aircraft, including its first integration of the B-1B Lancer into the display of combat airpower.

“The exercise will increase combat readiness among our allied nations using fighter versus fighter air combat tactics and air-to-ground strike mission training over the Farallon de Medinilla range,” explained Rex. “This large force employment training will enhance our air superiority, interdiction, electronic warfare, tactical airlift and aerial refueling capabilities.”
---end---
pacaf.af.mil/News/ArticleDisplay/tabid/377/Article/1078200/cope-north-2017-set-to-strengthen-multilateral-partnerships-in-pacific.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

Japan to make a new electronic warfare testing facility.

The Department of Defense made known on December 31st that they will make major preparations towards strengthening electronic warfare for doing things like disrupting radar or telecommunications. A new electronic warfare evaluation system is to begin operation in 2024 at ASDF Gifu base (Gifu prefecture, Kakamigahara-shi) and will reflect on Air-Ground-Maritime SDF electronic warfare equipment. As China and Russia quickly build up their electronic warfare capabilities, The US military is feeling a sense of danger in insuring its superiority. Since the SDF is getting a late start in this area, they are thinking of catching up by introducing a new advanced facility.

At the electronic warfare system to be developed by the Acquisition, Technology & Logistics Agency, a fighter aircraft will emit electric waves inside of a sealed facility at an enemy radar and the effectiveness of jamming will be experimented. The capability to disable jamming waves emitted from an evaluating antenna will also be tested. In addition to ASDF fighters, the capabilities of air defense systems and warship radar and communication devices will also be evaluated.

The ministry of defense is coming close to beginning research on the evaluating equipment and testing of the equipment is to be carried out in 2021. It'll begin operation at the earliest of 2022 and is aimed to be fully complete by the end of FY2024. 6.2 billion yen [~55 million USD] development cast was added to the 3rd supplementary budget for FY2016.

In modern warfare, networking continues to advance and electronic warfare that interferes with enemy radar and telecommunication devices is becoming more important. A person related to the Acquisition, Technology and Logistics Agency stated that "electronic warfare will decide victory or defeat." It's said that recently, the SDF has confirmed the operation of Chinese aircraft mounting radars that use difficult to jam frequencies.

While it is important to have facilities to test the capabilities of radar and communication instruments in order to strengthen electronic warfare capabilities, the current system in possession of the ASDF Electronic Warfare Evaluation Squadron was obtained in 1990. It is becoming obsolete and is becoming unable to correspond with testing the reflection capabilities of the latest electronic warfare, and is unable to test communication devices.

Electronic warfare is a big lump of secrets and each of the major powers such as the US, China, and Russia, are engaging in intense competitive technology development. From the perspective of protecting its secrets, even the US is reluctant to cooperate with its allied nation Japan, so the Ministry of Defense will domestically develop a new system.

防衛省が敵のレーダーや通信を妨害する電子戦の強化に向け、態勢整備に本格着手することが３１日、分かった。平成３４年度にも航空自衛隊岐阜基地（岐阜県各務原市）で新たな電子戦評価システムの運用を開始し、陸海空自衛隊の電子戦装備に反映する。中国、ロシアが電子戦能力の構築を急速に進めており、米軍は優位性確保に危機感を持つ。自衛隊はこの分野で出遅れていることから、最新施設の導入で巻き返しを図りたい考えだ。

電子戦評価システムは防衛装備庁が開発するもので、密閉された施設内で戦闘機が電波を出し、敵レーダーを標的とした妨害効果を試験する。評価用アンテナから出された妨害電波を無力化する性能もテストする。空自戦闘機のほか、防空システムや艦艇などのレーダーや通信機器の性能評価にも活用する。

防衛省は近く評価装置の研究試作に着手し、３３年度から装置の試験を行う。早ければ３４年度にも運用を開始し、３６年度末までのシステム完成を目指す。２８年度第３次補正予算案に開発費６２億円を計上した。

現代戦ではネットワーク化が進み、敵の通信機器やレーダーを妨害する電子戦の重要性が高まっている。防衛装備庁関係者は「電子戦が勝敗を決する」と述べる。最近では、自衛隊が妨害しにくい周波数を使ったレーダーを搭載した中国軍機の運用が確認されているという。

電子戦能力強化のためにはレーダーや通信機材の性能を試験する施設が必要だが、空自電子戦技術隊が保有する現行のシステムは平成２年に取得したものだ。旧式化が進み、最新の電子戦を反映した性能試験に対応できなくなっているほか、通信機器のテストもできなかった。

電子戦能力は機密の塊で、米中露など主要各国が技術開発にしのぎを削る。米政府は秘密保護の観点から同盟国である日本にも協力に消極的なことから、防衛省は新たなシステムを国産で開発する。


----------



## Suika

Keen Sword 2017

U.S. Air Force and Japan Air Self-Defense Force (JASDF) pararescuemen (PJs) jump out of a MC-130J Commando II during the exercise Keen Sword 2017 in Okinawa, Japan. Keen Sword is the largest joint, bilateral field training exercise between the U.S. military and the Japanese military, Oct. 30 to Nov. 11, 2016.










B-1B bombers conducted CAS training with F-2s during Keen Sword 2017





U.S. Joint Terminal Attack Controllers (JTAC) instructor conducted close air support training with their Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF) counterpart through during Exercise Keen Sword 2017 on the JS Ohsumi (LST-4001), Nov. 7 2016, and the island of Tinian, Nov. 8 2016.

Keen Sword is the largest joint, bilateral field training exercise between the U.S. military and Japanese Defense Forces (JSDF). The exercise is the designed to increase combat readiness and interoperability within the framework of the U.S.-Japan alliance, Oct. 30 to Nov. 11, 2016.





And some more naval pictures from Keen Sword 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suika

F-2s with XASM-3 recently spotted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

New APC to replace Type 96

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suika

JGSDF is creating an Amphibious Rapid Deployment brigade that will have 54 AAV7s. Most of them have been purchased already. Here is a Japanese AAV7.





But a new amphibious assault vehicle is under development. The aim is that it'll use a 1,200hp engine from the Type 10 tank and that it'll go 37-47kph in the water, much faster than the AAV7's 13.2kph. Here is a prototype from the development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suika

Iron Fist 2017

MARINE CORPS BASE CAMP PENDLETON, Calif. --
“The purpose of the exercise is to enhance interoperability between U.S. and the Japanese Ground Self Defense Force, as well as to build amphibious capabilities for the JGSDF,” said Col. Chandler Nelms, 13th Marine Expeditionary Unit commanding officer.

Exercise Iron Fist 2017 marks the 12th iteration of the annual event. Traditionally this exercise focused primarily on tactics and operation, but this year’s focus is slightly different.

“The JGSDF Western Army Infantry Regiment is helping to shape an amphibious readiness defense brigade,” said Nelms. “The Marine Corps is the only amphibious arm of the United States military that has expertise in amphibious operations.”

The JGSDF will stand side-by-side with their U.S. counterparts and train in planning and conducting amphibious operations.

“The JGSDF will get a good look at how our Marine Corps forces integrate with our Navy forces…, the joint warfare construct and amphibious planning,” said Nelms.

Iron Fist 2017 will enable continued subject matter expertise exchanges between U.S. forces and JGSDF, strengthening both militaries’ technical and tactical proficiencies.

We have a lot to learn from this, especially the combined arms combat operations and we are ready to learn from the Marines here at Camp Pendleton, said Col. Ryuji Toyota, commanding officer of the Western Army Infantry Regiment.

Exercise Iron Fist will be held in Southern California on Camp Pendleton and other military installations from Feb.6 to March 6. The exercise will include advanced marksmanship, amphibious reconnaissance, landing, and assault operations.

Grenade range





Helo dunker escape





120mm mortar range





AAV7 beach embarkment





Close quarters combat





Military operations in urban terrain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

Filipino pilots to receive flight training in Japan.

---start---
From November 28th 2016 to March 24th 2017, the Ministry of Defense will carry out flight training for Filipino military pilots on the JMSDF TC-90.

Upon request from the Philippine government, the Japanese government will supply JMSDF TC-90 aircraft for reconnaissance over the waters where there is the South China Sea problem.

The training will be carried out by the 202nd flight training unit of the JMSDF Tokushima flight training group. Philippine Navy lieutenant commanders Ryan Tumanda and Zyril Villacorta will receive the training.

The instruction content has overland flying class of 90 hours. Flight training is planned to be about 170 hours. While the first to be trained are the 2 pilots but by November 2017, a total of 6 pilots will be trained. This is the first time that the JMSDF will train pilots from a different country.

The TC-90 is based off of the King Air C-90, a small propeller aircraft made by American company Beechcraft. It has been sold many times and is used in 76 countries. For the time being, observations over the sea will be done by eyesight but it is planned that a radar will be mounted on the TC-90s and to be used as reconnaissance aircraft.

2016年11月28日～2017年3月24日まで、防衛省は、フィリピン軍パイロットに、海上自衛隊TC-90型練習機の操縦訓練などを実施する。

日本政府は、フィリピン政府の要請を受けて、南シナ海問題で海上を偵察するため海上自衛隊のTC-90を供与する。

育成は、海上自衛隊・徳島教育航空群第202教育航空隊が行う。指導を受けるのは、フィリピン海軍少佐の、ライアン テュマンダ(Ryan Tumanda)氏と、ジリル ヴィラコータ(Zyril Villacorta)氏の2名。

指導内容は、地上での授業、約90時間。飛行訓練、約170時間を予定。第一期は2名で、2017年11月までに計6名のパイロットを育成する。海上自衛隊が他国軍のパイロットを育成するのは初めて。

TC-90のベース機はキングエアC-90で、アメリカ・ビーチクラフト社製の小型プロペラ機。ロングセラー機として、76カ国で使用されている。当面は目視で海上監視にあたり、将来的にはTC-90にレーダーを搭載し偵察機として利用する予定。




---end---


----------



## Suika

US-Japan joint training in Japan with American Ospreys. Japan has been purchasing some Ospreys for themselves so they should be entering service with the SDF sometime later. Japan will acquire 17. Anyway, to the training article.

---start---
New Ospreys of the US military stationed at Air Station Futenma in Okinawa participated in a joint-training between the US military and the JGSDF. It is the first joint-training since the emergency landing accident last year in December.

750 personnel from the JGSDF and the USMC participated in the training held at JGSDF Camp Soumagahara in Gunma prefecture. The aim of the training was to strengthen cooperation in US-Japan joint-operations. JGSDF personnel rode the Ospreys, dropped down by rope, and rescued wounded casualties and carried the wounded back into the Ospreys.

In December last year, an Osprey made an emergency landing while on training and was heavily damaged. The joint-training now is the first time since the accident. In order to reduce the burden on the Okinawa base, the government is moving Osprey training outside of Okinawa. This time's joint-training held inside of Japan uses 6 Osprey's, more than any previous time.

沖縄のアメリカ軍普天間基地に配備されている新型輸送機オスプレイが、去年１２月の不時着事故以来初めてとなる陸上自衛隊とアメリカ軍の共同訓練に参加した。

群馬県の相馬原演習場で公開された訓練には、陸上自衛隊とアメリカ軍の海兵隊約７５０人が参加している。訓練は、共同作戦での日米の連携強化が目的でオスプレイに乗った陸上自衛隊の隊員が、機上からロープを使って降り立つ場面や戦闘での負傷者を救護し、機内へ搬送する訓練が公開された。

オスプレイは去年１２月、沖縄での訓練中に不時着し、機体が大破する事故が起きており、今回は事故後初めての共同訓練。政府は沖縄の基地負担軽減のためオスプレイの訓練の県外移転策を進めており、今回は国内の共同訓練では過去最大の６機が投入された。
---end---
news24.jp/articles/2017/03/10/04356170.html






More joint-training with Ospreys in Niigata prefecture at Sekiyama training grounds.


----------



## Suika

Successful intercept test with SM-3 Block IIA

---start---
The U.S. Missile Defense Agency (MDA), the Japan Ministry of Defense (MoD), and U.S. Navy sailors aboard USS John Paul Jones (DDG 53) successfully conducted a flight test Feb. 3 (Hawaii Standard Time), resulting in the first intercept of a ballistic missile target using the Standard Missile-3 (SM-3) Block IIA off the west coast of Hawaii.

The SM-3 Block IIA is being developed cooperatively by the United States and Japan to defeat medium- and intermediate-range ballistic missiles. The SM-3 Block IIA interceptor operates as part of the Aegis Ballistic Missile Defense system and can be launched from Aegis-equipped ships or Aegis Ashore sites.

At approximately 10:30 p.m., Hawaii Standard Time, Feb. 3 (3:30 a.m. Eastern Daylight Time, Feb. 4) a medium-range ballistic missile target was launched from the Pacific Missile Range Facility at Kauai, Hawaii. John Paul Jones detected and tracked the target missile with its onboard AN/SPY-1D(V) radar using the Aegis Baseline 9.C2 weapon system. Upon acquiring and tracking the target, the ship launched an SM-3 Block IIA guided missile which intercepted the target.

“Today's test demonstrates a critical milestone in the cooperative development of the SM-3 Block IIA missile,” said MDA Director Vice Adm. Jim Syring. “The missile, developed jointly by a Japanese and U.S. government and industry team, is vitally important to both our nations and will ultimately improve our ability to defend against increasing ballistic missile threats around the world."

Based on preliminary data the test met its primary objective. Program officials will continue to evaluate system performance based upon telemetry and other data obtained during the test.

The flight test, designated SM-3 Block IIA Cooperative Development (SCD) Project Flight Test, Standard Missile (SFTM)-01, was the third flight test of the SM-3 Block IIA guided missile, and the first intercept test. This test also marks the first time an SM-3IIA was launched from an Aegis ship and the first intercept engagement using the Aegis Baseline 9.C2 (BMD 5.1) weapon system.

Aegis Ballistic Missile Defense is the naval component of the U.S. Ballistic Missile Defense System. The MDA and the U.S. Navy cooperatively manage the Aegis BMD program. The Missile Defense Agency's mission is to develop and deploy a layered Ballistic Missile Defense System to defend the United States, its deployed forces, allies and friends from ballistic missile attacks of all ranges in all phases of flight.
---end---


----------



## Suika

Japan recently launched an intelligence gathering satellite to observe North Korea.

---start---
H2A rocket number 33 carrying a governmental intelligence gathering satellite Radar 5 was launched on March 17th 10:20AM from the Tanegashima Space Center in Kagoshima prefecture. The satellite was inserted into the planned orbit making for a successful launch. The new type's ability to distinguish objects is about twice as good as the previous type and it's ability to regularly observe at night is greatly improved.

The satellite will be an effective reconnaissance satellite that will observe North Korean military facilities. The radar type of satellite that can observe the Earth's surface even at night or when it is cloudy was able to distinguish objects with a size of about 1 meter. It's thought that Radar 5 can do so at an improved level of about 50 centimeters.

So it's thought that it'll be able to differentiate passenger cars and trucks even at night. Development costs were 37.1 billion yen and the launch cost was 10.6 billion yen. It will be used as the successor to Satellite 3 which has exceeded its designed life span.

The launch was successful as North Korea launched rockets just this month, increasing the necessity for surveillance.

Currently, 3 optical satellites that take pictures during daytime and during clear skies and 3 radar satellites are in operation. At full operation the satellites are able to take pictures of any one place more than once a day. The government plans to launch another optical satellite next fiscal year.

The H2A completed it's 27th consecutive launch success, pushing up the success rate to 96.9%

政府の情報収集衛星レーダー５号機を搭載したＨ２Ａロケット３３号機が１７日午前１０時２０分、鹿児島県の種子島宇宙センターから打ち上げられた。衛星を予定の軌道に投入し、打ち上げは成功した。物体の識別能力が従来の約２倍とみられる新機種で、正常に機能すれば夜間などの監視能力が大きく向上する。

情報収集衛星は北朝鮮の軍事施設などを監視する事実上の偵察衛星。夜間や曇りでも地上を観測できるタイプのレーダー衛星は、識別できる物体の大きさが約１メートルだったが、５号機は約５０センチに向上するとみられる。

これにより夜間でも乗用車とトラックの判別が可能になるとみられる。開発費は３７１億円、打ち上げ費用は１０６億円。設計上の寿命を過ぎた３号機の後継として運用する。

北朝鮮は今月６日にも弾道ミサイルを発射しており、監視の必要性が高まる中での打ち上げ成功となった。

情報収集衛星は日中の晴天時に撮影する光学衛星とレーダー衛星の各３基が運用中。地上の任意の場所を１日１回以上、撮影できる本格運用が行われている。政府は来年度も光学衛星を打ち上げる計画だ。

Ｈ２Ａは２７回連続の成功で、成功率は９６・９％に高まった。
---end---


----------



## CountStrike

Glad to see Japanese Defense Forum active again after Aepsilons left from PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

CountStrike said:


> Glad to see Japanese Defense Forum active again after Aepsilons left from PDF.


----------



## Suika

Large air formation at Gifu air show in 2016




















Some of the new P-1 patrol aircraft. Japan plans on acquiring more than 70 of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

JS Kaga has entered service today.

---start---
YOKOHAMA--The Maritime Self-Defense Force’s Kaga helicopter carrier, its joint-largest warship, was commissioned here on March 22.

The ceremony to deliver the new destroyer to the Defense Ministry was held in a Yokohama shipyard that day.

The Kaga is 248 meters long, equivalent to the Izumo, which went into service in 2015, and has five helipads.

According to the MSDF, the Kaga’s construction costs totaled about 120 billion yen ($1.1 billion). It will be deployed to the No. 4 Escort Flotilla, based in Kure, Hiroshima Prefecture.

The Kaga can carry 14 or more helicopters, which will mainly patrol for submarines. Those patrol helicopters will search for Chinese submarines, which are becoming difficult for Japan to detect due to improvements in their capabilities.

The Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft that is scheduled to be introduced by the Ground Self-Defense Force can also land on and take off from the Kaga.

The MSDF now possesses four helicopter carriers: the Kaga, the Izumo and two 197-meter-long destroyers.
---end---
(Asahi news)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

Raising Thunder 2016 in October conducted by the US Army and JGSDF in the US.

JGSDF vehicles getting loaded for their trip later to the US.





Opening ceremony





Urban sniper training





Rifle shooting training





Indoor, ATGM, and vehicle training including a Type 74 tank.





Sports day


----------



## Suika

US Navy and JMSDF joint patrol training in the East China Sea area from March 7th to March 10th. USS Carl Vinson, JS Samidare, JS Sazanami, and a few other USN ships.
http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/formal/info/news/201703/20170310-01.pdf
























https://www.facebook.com/JMSDF.PAO.fp/posts/1378101988918182

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force's (JMSDF) latest Izumo-class helicopter carrier DDH-184 Kaga*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844860039915495431On the naming of the JMSDF helicopter carrier "Kaga" -- Japan's largest warship -- the China Foreign Ministry Spokesperson as well as the Deputy Director of Foreign Ministry Information Department Hua Chunying said at a press conference today (March 23rd, 2017) that "_The Battleship Kaga was sunk by the US forces in the World War Two, Japan must learn from the lessons of the past. We hope that the resurgence of Kaga is not the beginning of attempts to restore the Japanese militarism._"


----------



## Suika

samsara said:


> *Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force's (JMSDF) latest Izumo-class helicopter carrier DDH-184 Kaga*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844860039915495431On the naming of the JMSDF helicopter carrier "Kaga" -- Japan's largest warship -- the China Foreign Ministry Spokesperson as well as the Deputy Director of Foreign Ministry Information Department Hua Chunying said at a press conference today (March 23rd, 2017) that "_The Battleship Kaga was sunk by the US forces in the World War Two, Japan must learn from the lessons of the past. We hope that the resurgence of Kaga is not the beginning of attempts to restore the Japanese militarism._"



Funny how this time, so^called "restored Japanese militarism" will mean additional assurance and security for other countries like Vietnam, the Philippines, Taiwan, Australia, Singapore, and a new strong partner for the US. CCP officials can call it whatever they like. Bottom line is that they don't like it because it challenges their expansionism so they will try to smear Japan's growing defense capabilities as to however they can. Here's an idea, China stops its expansionism, and if Japan continues to build up its military and make threats on the sovereign integrity of those same countries, then China can come in as the hero. Can't be a hero and an expansionist at the sometime China.. use your head.


----------



## Suika

A production model C-2 transport aircraft.





10 are intended to be put into service in the mid-term. Eventually 30 or more. Maximum payload is 36 tons.

The range at the following payloads:
36 tons...4,500km
30 tons...5,700km
20 tons...7,600km
Ferry......9,800km
http://www.mod.go.jp/atla/research/kaihatsusoubi/C-2.html


----------



## samsara

Suika said:


> Funny how this time, so^called "restored Japanese militarism" will mean additional assurance and security for other countries like Vietnam, the Philippines, Taiwan, Australia, Singapore, and a new strong partner for the US. CCP officials can call it whatever they like. Bottom line is that they don't like it because it challenges their expansionism so they will try to smear Japan's growing defense capabilities as to however they can. Here's an idea, China stops its expansionism, and if Japan continues to build up its military and make threats on the sovereign integrity of those same countries, then China can come in as the hero. Can't be a hero and an expansionist at the sometime China.. use your head.


*It is NOT China that INVADED and OCCUPIED JAPAN and other parts of Asia... and at end came out as a LOSER in World War Two!

Please do NOT TWIST the reality and try to rewrite a new history of your own version!*


----------



## Suika

samsara said:


> *It is NOT China that INVADED and OCCUPIED JAPAN and other parts of Asia... and at end came out as a LOSER in World War Two!
> 
> Please do NOT TWIST the reality and try to rewrite a new history of your own version!*



Bold letters and blue font in attempt of increasing persuasion power?

It's over 70 years ago. Countries can and do change. Germany has changed. Japan has changed. The US smashed Imperial Japan real good. Completely destroyed that empire. And yet, for some reason now, the same country that destroyed the Empire of Japan is advocating the military support from Japan because China does not appreciate the world order that the US has created after WW2. The same world order that enabled China's great economic raise in the past 3 decades. CCP has some strange ideas.


----------



## samsara

Suika said:


> Bold letters and blue font in attempt of increasing persuasion power?
> 
> It's over 70 years ago. Countries can and do change. Germany has changed. Japan has changed. The US smashed Imperial Japan real good. Completely destroyed that empire. And yet, for some reason now, the same country that destroyed the Empire of Japan is advocating the military support from Japan because China does not appreciate the world order that the US has created after WW2. The same world order that enabled China's great economic raise in the past 3 decades. CCP has some strange ideas.


He he he China is too big and too smart to live as a vassal state!

If the ruling class in Japan keeps on subjecting its nation and people to live on as a vassal state of the USA, then it is the Japanese fate! The Chinese people do not want to live like that. They have too long the history, traditions, values, awareness and cultures as well as pride to live like that. It is not an option!

Btw you seem to be quite brainwashed to even "APPRECIATE" the "World Order" established by the USA post-World War Two. How can a sane and thinking mind ever appreciate a World Order set up and dictated by ONE sole country??? Only a slave mind who is capable to accept and enjoy it and even feel proud of it...


----------



## Suika

samsara said:


> He he he China is too big and too smart to live as a vassal state!
> 
> If the ruling class in Japan keeps on subjecting its nation and people to live on as a vassal state of the USA, then it is the Japanese fate! The Chinese people do not want to live like that. They have too long the history, traditions, values, awareness and cultures as well as pride to live like that. It is not an option!
> 
> Btw you seem to be quite brainwashed to even "APPRECIATE" the "World Order" established by the USA post-World War Two. How can a sane and thinking mind ever appreciate a World Order set up and dictated by ONE sole country??? Only a slave mind who is capable to accept and enjoy it and even feel proud of it...



Everyone has an opinion of course, your free to your own, so long as it is CCP-approved.




USS Micheal Murphy and JS Teruzuki conduct joint-training in the South China Sea.

---start---
SOUTH CHINA SEA (NNS) -- Forward-deployed, Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Michael Murphy (DDG 112), under U.S. 3rd Fleet command and control, conducted a passing exercise (PASSEX) with Akizuki-class destroyer JS Teruzuki (DD 116) of Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF), March 17.

Both ships conducted multiple maneuvers around each other under the command of JMSDF Escort Division 6 Commodore, Capt. Masashi Kondo.

"It was a great experience for Michael Murphy to work alongside JS Teruzuki under the tactical control of the Escort Division 6 commodore," said Cmdr. Robert A. Heely, commanding officer, Michael Murphy. "This passing exercise demonstrated our link and communications interoperability, while also honing in on our shiphandling techniques during leapfrog maneuvering drills."

At the conclusion of the PASSEX, Heely was transported to Teruzuki in a rigid hull inflatable boat to meet with Kondo and the commanding officer of Teruzuki.

After a formal gift exchange and friendly conversation, Heely disembarked and returned to Michael Murphy.

"It was a tremendous honor to visit our counterparts on JS Teruzuki, especially after a successful exercise at sea," said Heely. "I enjoyed the opportunity, and it speaks volumes about the great friendship our maritime forces have developed through the years."

Prior to operations in the South China Sea, Michael Murphy conducted training as part of the Carl Vinson Carrier Strike Group off the coast of Hawaii to improve readiness and cohesion as a strike group. Michael Murphy also conducted an 18-day joint mission with the U.S. Coast Guard in the Central and South Pacific under the Oceania Maritime Security Initiative (OMSI) to combat transnational crimes, enforce fisheries laws and enhance regional security.

U.S. Navy carrier strike groups have regularly patrolled the Indo-Asia-Pacific for more than 70 years and will continue to do so. Carl Vinson has deployed to the region several times, starting with a deployment to the western Pacific in 1983, one year after commissioning. Most recently in 2015, Carl Vinson Conducted port visits and exercises with regional navies in the South China Sea.

Commissioned Oct. 6, 2012, USS Michael Murphy is named after former U.S. Navy SEAL Lt. Michael P. Murphy. Murphy was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor for his heroic actions during Operation Red Wings in Afghanistan, June 28, 2005. He was the first person to be awarded the medal for actions in Afghanistan and was the first member of the U.S. Navy to receive the award since the Vietnam War.

U.S. 3rd Fleet leads naval forces in the Pacific and provides the realistic, relevant training necessary for an effective global Navy. Third Fleet constantly coordinates with U.S. 7th Fleet to plan and execute missions based on their complementary strengths to promote ongoing peace, security, and stability throughout the entire Pacific theater of operations.
---end---
http://www.navy.mil/submit/display.asp?story_id=99466


----------



## samsara

Suika said:


> Everyone has an opinion of course, your free to your own, so long as it is CCP-approved.


Save your retard "CCP-approved" phrase. I ain't even a subject of PRC.

Do you think anyone will lose his sanity and clear mindset and just be brainwashed by the Fake News (TM) manufacturer aka. mainstream media (MSM) narrative like yourself? 

Some suggestion: do not drink Kool-aid.

~~~~~~~~~~~~

_“I want the Rape of Nanking to penetrate into public consciousness. Unless we truly understand how these atrocities can happen, we can't be certain that it won't happen again.”

“If the Japanese government doesn’t reckon with the crimes of its wartime leaders, history is going to leave them as tainted as their ancestors. You can’t blame this generation for what happened years ago, but you can blame them for not acknowledging these crimes.”

“Denial is an integral part of atrocity, and it’s a natural part after a society has committed genocide. First you kill, and then the memory of killing is killed._

~ *Iris Chang (1968 ~ 2004)* - http://www.irischang.net/
The author of the 'Thread of the Silkworm' (1995), 'The Rape of Nanking' (1997), 'The Chinese in America' (2003)


----------



## Suika

samsara said:


> Save your retard "CCP-approved" phrase. I ain't even a subject of PRC.
> 
> Do you think anyone will lose his sanity and clear mindset and just be brainwashed by the mainstream media (MSM) narrative like yourself?



Well, plenty of pictures in this thread show both US and Japanese military forces together. Do you not see those pictures?


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> Bold letters and blue font in attempt of increasing persuasion power?
> 
> It's over 70 years ago. Countries can and do change. Germany has changed. Japan has changed. The US smashed Imperial Japan real good. Completely destroyed that empire. And yet, for some reason now, the same country that destroyed the Empire of Japan is advocating the military support from Japan because China does not appreciate the world order that the US has created after WW2. The same world order that enabled China's great economic raise in the past 3 decades. CCP has some strange ideas.



We Chinese copy thing such plane, car...junks but we live we our soul and culture, we don't blindly follow US with their fake world order serve nobody but themselves, your government knew that too simply they didn't have the choice. if you know some Kanji you should know 两害相权取其轻，两利相权取其重, so Japan just chose the best for itself.


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> We Chinese copy thing such plane, car...junks but we live we our soul and culture, we don't blindly follow US with their fake world order serve nobody but themselves, your government knew that too simply they didn't have the choice. if you know some Kanji you should know 两害相权取其轻，两利相权取其重, so Japan just chose the best for itself.



Japan does choose for itself. Their ministry of defense and their defense outlines always stress the importance of the US-Japan alliance. It is not blindly following, give the Japanese a little more credit then that..


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> Japan does choose for itself. Their ministry of defense and their defense outlines always stress the importance of the US-Japan alliance. It is not blindly following, give the Japanese a little more credit then that..



That's not true, it's not a free will Alliance but an arm twisted alliance: if Japan has the choice to kick US out, you think your government will stay idle?  Japanese is nationalist as Chinese, they certainly want an independent foreign policy, not to be lectured by US all the time such AIIB which Japan wanted to join but collapse under US pressure.


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> That's not true, it's not a free will Alliance but an arm twisted alliance: if Japan has the choice to kick US out, you think your government will stay idle?  Japanese is nationalist as Chinese, they certainly want an independent foreign policy, not to be lectured by US all the time such AIIB which Japan wanted to join but collapse under US pressure.



Funny how you lecture what the Japanese want and don't want. I listen to lots of "right-wing" stuff all the time. They definitely do support the US-Japan alliance. What they do not like is all the Chinese expansionism thats going on in the South China Sea. And they especially do not like China asserting it's claim on the Senkaku islands and sending Chinese Coast Guard ships to patrol within the territorial waters of the Senkaku islands. But Japan also knows that China is a much larger country. And having friends is a good way to ensure long term well being. The US is the bigger country, and there are things that the right wing doesn not like about the US, but a good friend still, and overall Japanese support for the US is very high.

Compare the levels of feelings of affinity that Japan has towards both the US and China.

Towards the US






Towards China





Here is the survey with that and much more information.
http://survey.gov-online.go.jp/h28/h28-gaiko/summary.pdf

Right now, the US media has lost a lot of credibility. But just because US media lost credibility doesn't necessarily mean that PRC media is more accurate. If PRC media (or whatever media, books, materials, etc. that you use) leads you to believe that the Japanese do not desire the US-Japan alliance, than you are gravely mistaken. Or.. you are just intentionally spreading disinformation. I guess it depends on how the troll meter measures your posts overall. Which is it? Are you innocently fooled or are you a troll?


----------



## samsara

Suika said:


> Funny how you lecture what the Japanese want and don't want. I listen to lots of "right-wing" stuff all the time. They definitely do support the US-Japan alliance. What they do not like is all the Chinese expansionism thats going on in the South China Sea. *And they especially do not like China asserting it's claim on the Senkaku islands and sending Chinese Coast Guard ships to patrol within the territorial waters of the Senkaku islands. *But Japan also knows that China is a much larger country. And having friends is a good way to ensure long term well being. The US is the bigger country, and there are things that the right wing doesn not like about the US, but a good friend still, and overall Japanese support for the US is very high.
> 
> Compare the levels of feelings of affinity that Japan has towards both the US and China.
> 
> Towards the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the survey with that and much more information.
> http://survey.gov-online.go.jp/h28/h28-gaiko/summary.pdf
> 
> Right now, the US media has lost a lot of credibility. But just because US media lost credibility doesn't necessarily mean that PRC media is more accurate. If PRC media (or whatever media, books, materials, etc. that you use) leads you to believe that the Japanese do not desire the US-Japan alliance, than you are gravely mistaken. Or.. you are just intentionally spreading disinformation. I guess it depends on how the troll meter measures your posts overall. Which is it? Are you innocently fooled or are you a troll?



*"And they especially do not like China asserting it's claim on the Senkaku islands and sending Chinese Coast Guard ships to patrol within the territorial waters of the Senkaku islands."*

*Yeah, and the Chinese people definitely enjoy very much the **Shimonoseki Treaty (1895)**... just to name one of the many!** *


Btw, several years ago former Premier Yukio Hatoyama tried to say "NO" to the Uncle Sam, then his govt was soon shortlived.

~~~~~~~~~~
_Ignorance is bliss, reality is not._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> Funny how you lecture what the Japanese want and don't want. I listen to lots of "right-wing" stuff all the time. They definitely do support the US-Japan alliance. What they do not like is all the Chinese expansionism thats going on in the SOuth China Sea. And they especially do not like China asserted it's claim on the Senkaku islands and sending Chinese Coast Guard ships to patrol within the territorial waters of the Senkaku islands. But Japan also nows that China is a much larger country. And having friends is a good way to ensure long term well being. The US is the bigger country, and there are things that the right wing doesn not like about the US, but a good friend still, and overall Japanese support for the US is very high.
> 
> Compare the levels of feelings of affinity that Japan has towards both the US and China.



No I'm not lecturing Japanese anything I just state the fact, Japan can do what it want with US. And I don't want to go over with you to debate Diaoyu Islands since China and Japan want to push aside this issue to not deteriorate our relation, let this for future people to deal with it. If building our artificial island is consider as expansionism, what about Japan's 沖ノ鳥島? We're rightful owner of these SCS islands that even US did not dare to say otherwise, the only concern they have is just a free navigation which they afraid China will use as choking point as US in strait of Malacca.


----------



## Suika

samsara said:


> *"And they especially do not like China asserting it's claim on the Senkaku islands and sending Chinese Coast Guard ships to patrol within the territorial waters of the Senkaku islands."*
> 
> *Yeah, and the Chinese people definitely enjoy very much the **Shimonoseki Treaty (1895)**... just to name one of the many!** *
> 
> 
> Btw, several years ago former Premier Yukio Hatoyama tried to say "NO" to the Uncle Sam, then his govt was soon shortlived.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> _Ignorance is bliss, reality is not._



Hatoyama is not regarded very highly. Kind of like Bush, but for different reasons.

And you bring up another history thing.. even older, far older. Again, countries change.


----------



## waz

Do we have any ethnic Japanese posting on here?


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> Hatoyama is not regarded very highly. Kind of like Bush, but for different reasons.
> 
> And you bring up another history thing.. even older, far older. Again, countries change.



Yes Japan is changing but you can just brush away your pass and pretend nothing had happened.


----------



## CHINA83NEWS

Aepsilons said:


> @Hu Songshan ,
> 
> Sir, please can you take care of the trolling in this thread.


Are you Japanese right?


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> No I'm not lecturing Japanese anything I just state the fact, Japan can do what it want with US. And I don't want to go over with you to debate Diaoyu Islands since China and Japan want to push aside this issue to not deteriorate our relation, let this for future people to deal with it. If building our artificial island is consider as expansionism, what about Japan's 沖ノ鳥島? We're rightful owner of these SCS islands that even US did not dare to say otherwise, the only concern they have is just a free navigation which they afraid China will use as choking point as US in strait of Malacca.



Okinotorishima? It is hypocritical of Japan. Even though it is clearly a reef and not an island, Japan is still claiming an EEZ around. But what kind of building has Japan done with Okinotorishima? How much building? Did Japan actually start massive resource extraction from it and its EEZ on an industrial level? No... Did Japan build a massive airbase on it? No... It's like, if one major country is going to completely disregard international laws like UNCLOS and build massive fake islands and military installations and air bases, even within the EEZs of an other country, then the game changes and Japan ought to do the same. BUt we'll see if China comes to it's sense first. If they don't, then it's hard to disagree with giving Japan the green light to go ahead and start developing the Okinotorishima area, with resource sharing with Taiwan of course.

China has no legitimate right over the SCS on a non-"might makes right" basis. Here is a presentation about the history of China's claim over the SCS.


----------



## samsara

Suika said:


> Hatoyama is not regarded very highly. Kind of like Bush, but for different reasons.
> 
> And you bring up *another history thing.. even older, far older*. Again, countries change.


@Suika, what a bizarro, the Japanese govt laid down its claim on Diaoyu Islands (Japan calls it Senkaku Islands) based on the "old history", that is the Shimonoseki Treaty (1895), a consequential treaty resulted from the First Sino-Japanese War!

And you know, every time the Japanese govt asserts its claim by quoting the Shimonoseki Treaty (1895), it acts as if _the Japan is rubbing salt into the [Chinese] wound_.


----------



## waz

CHINA83NEWS said:


> Are you Japanese right?



From what I know we have no Japanese posters at this point in time. There's two reasons for that, number one they are simply not interested in geo political affairs. Secondly their use of the English language, as a primary form of communication on the internet is minimal.


----------



## Suika

waz said:


> Do we have any ethnic Japanese posting on here?



Nope, you may leave the thread 



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Yes Japan is changing but you can just brush away your pass and pretend nothing had happened.



Historical recognition is not the same as being held accountable for history. As far as accountability is concerned, it's a done deal. There is no reason to get on a revenge path. Incidentally, I recall that Mao once thanked Japan for its war on China because the war gravely damaged the Nationalists Chinese. If it wasn't for the war, then Mao and the Chinese communists couldn't have defeated Chiang Kai-chek and the Nationalists Chinese.



samsara said:


> @Suika, what a bizarro, the Japanese govt laid down its claim on Diaoyu Islands (Japan calls it Senkaku Islands) based on the "old history", that is the Shimonoseki Treaty (1895), a consequential treaty resulted from the First Sino-Japanese War!
> 
> And you know, every time the Japanese govt asserts its claim by quoting the Shimonoseki Treaty (1895), it acts as if _the Japan is rubbing salt into the [Chinese] wound_.



And did you know that in 1912, when the Qing dynasty fell, Tibet declared its sovereignty? And when China was going through the warlord period when multiple Chinese warlords were competing against each other for control of all of China, Tibet did not participate and continued being a sovereign nation? And did you know that when the Chinese had the war of resistance against the Japanese, the Tibetans did not fight together with the Chinese against the Japanese instead? And that when US airplanes flew over the Himalaya mountains to resupply Chinese forces, they also flew over Tibet? Tibet was only part of the Qing because the Qing was imperialistic and conquered Tibet. And it was not until after the Chinese Civil ended in 1949 that Chinese communists marched into Tibet to established brutal authority. If one wants to advocate for the changing of national boundaries on the basis of historical losses and have Senkaku be changed into Chinese territory, then Tibet should be giving back its sovereignty. Afterall, they do not speak Chinese, they speak Tibetan. They don't even use Chinese characters, it's an entirely different language.


----------



## CHINA83NEWS

waz said:


> From what I know we have no Japanese posters at this point in time. There's two reasons for that, number one they are simply not interested in geo political affairs. Secondly their use of the English language, as a primary form of communication on the internet is minimal.


Just some recent Japanese politicians are too annoying Chinese.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> Okinotorishima? It is hypocritical of Japan. Even though it is clearly a reef and not an island, Japan is still claiming an EEZ around. But what kind of building has Japan done with Okinotorishima? How much building? Did Japan actually start massive resource extraction from it and its EEZ on an industrial level? No... Did Japan build a massive airbase on it? No... It's like, if one major country is going to completely disregard international laws like UNCLOS and build massive fake islands and military installations and air bases, even within the EEZs of an other country, then the game changes and Japan ought to do the same. BUt we'll see if China comes to it's sense first. If they don't, then it's hard to disagree with giving Japan the green light to go ahead and start developing the Okinotorishima area, with resource sharing with Taiwan of course.
> 
> China has no legitimate right over the SCS on a non-"might makes right" basis. Here is a presentation about the history of China's claim over the SCS.



China was not the first to military SCS, we did that all thanks to US for keeping blind eyes of other countries such Vietnam and other to militarized the occupied reefs and islands. Sure Japan can do want ever on it territory if you guys think that will give you a strategic advantage. SCS islands was first annexed by Japan from China then under French's hand then later under Chinese KMT with US's blessing, when KMT lost the civil war, US had encouraged other south east Asia nations to robe its from China. ..get your fact right.



Suika said:


> And did you know that in 1912, when the Qing dynasty fell, Tibet declared its sovereignty? And when China was going through the warlord period when multiple Chinese warlords were competing against each other for control of all of China, Tibet did not participate and continued being a sovereign nation? And did you know that when the Chinese had the war of resistance against the Japanese, the Tibetans did not fight together with the Chinese against the Japanese instead? And that when US airplanes flew over the Himalaya mountains to resupply Chinese forces, they also flew over Tibet? Tibet was only part of the Qing because the Qing was imperialistic and conquered Tibet. And it was not until after the Chinese Civil ended in 1949 that Chinese communists marched into Tibet to established brutal authority. If one wants to advocate for the changing of national boundaries on the basis of historical losses and have Senkaku be changed into Chinese territory, then Tibet should be giving back its sovereignty. Afterall, they do not speak Chinese, they speak Tibetan. They don't even use Chinese characters, it's an entirely different language.



So base on your logic Japan should not pursue their claim on Kuril Islands since it's become historical even...is that what you're trying to say?


----------



## CHINA83NEWS

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> China was not the first to military SCS, we did that all thanks to US for keeping blind eyes of other countries such Vietnam and other to militarized the occupied reefs and islands. Sure Japan can do want ever on it territory if you guys think that will give you a strategic advantage. SCS islands was first annexed by Japan from China then under French's hand then later under Chinese KMT with US's blessing, when KMT lost the civil war, US had encouraged other south east Asia nations to robe its from China. ..get your fact right.
> 
> 
> 
> So base on your logic Japan should not pursue their claim on Kuril Islands since it's become historical even...is that what you're trying to say?


Early Diaoyu island will not wait until now.


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> China was not the first to military SCS, we did that all thanks to US for keeping blind eyes of other countries such Vietnam and other to militarized the occupied reefs and islands. Sure Japan can do want ever on it territory if you guys think that will give you a strategic advantage. SCS islands was first annexed by Japan from China then under French's hand then later under Chinese KMT with US's blessing, when KMT lost the civil war, US had encouraged other south east Asia nations to robe its from China. ..get your fact right.



As a response to imperial Japan and imperialistic ambitions of France, I do not criticize China for creating the 9 dash line. That was before WW2 and in those days, many countries were doing empire building. So the 9 dash line claim was necessary for China to combat France and Imperial Japan. But those days are over. 

What China should be doing in the South China Sea today is making fair with all countries in the region. But that also means all other countries should make fair as well. They should compromise and share the South China Sea resources and reefs and treat the water ways as international waters. The 9 dash line claim is an old legacy from the age of imperialism. Be civilized and share it. And as the biggest and most powerful country by far in the South China Sea disputes, China should be taking a leadership role in hammering out compromises. Instead, China is acting like an imperialistic country of the old age before WW2.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> So base on your logic Japan should not pursue their claim on Kuril Islands since it's become historical even...is that what you're trying to say?



It's on going dispute because the Soviet Union attacked after Japan had already surrendered. And because of that, technically speaking, Japan and Russia still have not finalized a peace treaty, so it is actually not a done deal.


----------



## samsara

There is no real JP here. Just a fake one  

better let it has fun on its own... lost my appetite the moment I found out it's fake... 

what a waste of time


----------



## waz

Suika said:


> Nope, you may leave the thread



Not wise asking moderators to leave, I do detect a hint of compulsion in your words. Anyway, I'm interested to know why you back Japan. Is it a case of devil's advocate?


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> It's on going dispute because the Soviet Union attacked after Japan had already surrendered. And because of that, technically speaking, Japan and Russia still have not finalized a peace treaty, so it is actually not a done deal.



Tell me what different for Japan did when China was weak and what Soviet did to Japan when Japan was weak and surrender...both are just opportunists and chose the right moment, so your justification doesn't make any sense and beside it was more than half century, it become an historical issue, Japan should also give up these island too.


----------



## Suika

waz said:


> Not wise asking moderators to leave, I do detect a hint to compulsion in your words. Anyway, I'm interested to know why you back Japan. Is it a case of devil's advocate?



I'm sorry. I responded because too quickly because I've been answer lots of oppositions posts and I did not realize you were a moderator. If I noticed at that time, I would not have replied like that.

I back Japan because I think what China is doing is wrong. There are only two countries that can keep China in check. They are the US and Japan. Also, Japan has been pacified. But now they have to regain strength to help the US and other neighboring countries keep China's ambitions in check.

Now, if China was different, I would not feel this way. But is a country that puts people like Liu Xiaobo in jail. So I think China is not a good country to have become even bigger.

Here is Liu Xiaobo





We see what China is trying to do in Hong Kong, by trying to impose elections that have only CCP-approved candidates. Because of that, we now see a raise in a Hong Konger identity.

So it is not that I am against China because I am against Chinese people. It is because I am against the CCP. They control the population too much and they are trying to expand their sphere of influence, which is bad. So Japan is needed to raise up and challenge that, together with the US.


----------



## waz

Suika said:


> I'm sorry. I responded because too quickly because I've been answer lots of oppositions posts and I did not realize you were a moderator. If I noticed at that time, I would not have replied like that.
> 
> I back Japan because I think what China is doing is wrong. There are only two countries that can keep China in check. They are the US and Japan. Also, Japan has been pacified. But now they have to regain strength to help the US and other neighboring countries keep China's ambitions in check.
> 
> Now, if China was different, I would not feel this way. But is a country that puts people like Liu Xiaobo in jail. So I think China is not a good country to have become even bigger.
> 
> Here is Liu Xiaobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see what China is trying to do in Hong Kong, by trying to impose elections that have only CCP-approved candidates. Because of that, we now see a raise in a Hong Konger identity.
> 
> So it is not that I am against China because I am against Chinese people. It is because I am against the CCP. They control the population too much and they are trying to expand their sphere of influence, which is bad. So Japan is needed to raise up and challenge that, together with the US.



Thank you for your detailed post. It gives me a better understanding behind your posts.


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Tell me what different for Japan did when China was weak and what Soviet did to Japan when Japan was weak and surrender...both are just opportunists and chose the right moment, so your justification doesn't make any sense and beside it was more than half century, it become an historical issue, Japan should also give up these island to.



Look, before China become weak during the 1800s, Japan was a feudal country. But then the European powers came. The British carried out the Opium wars against China. The Russians took outer Manchuria and Vladivostok from China. The Spanish were in the Philippines. The Russians were coming down from the north and near Hokkaido. And of course there were the American black ships that sailed into Tokyo bay and delivered the threat of gun boat policy. Japan had a choice to make. Either end up like China, and other parts of Asia, India, Africa, or change itself, modernize and join the fight for survival. Japan competed in the age of empires like the other major powers, for the sake of survival. That was the kind of world it was. If you were weak, you were dead. Because of that, I think China should not take the first Sino-Japanese war so personally. But after WW1, I think Japan went the morally wrong way when it invaded Manchuria in 1931. That was greedy imperialism. Before WW1, it was about survival. But in 1931 and afterwards, it was more about the Japanese militarism that disobeyed the government and later, the military take over of the government.

Look, was China weak during the 1950s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
Was China weak during the 1960s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
Was China weak during the 1970s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
Was China weak during the 1980s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
Was China weak during the 1990s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
Was China weak during the early 2000s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.

So now China has become strong. Why are they making an excuse out of the period of humiliation to be a bully in the SCS? No one invaded China after WW2. It is ok to become stronger, but be strong while staying at your borders. Everyone gets very nervous and worried when a big country tries to expand their sphere of influence.



waz said:


> Thank you for your detailed post. It gives me a better understanding behind your posts.



You're welcome. Sorry about that earlier post.


----------



## CHINA83NEWS

Suika said:


> Okinotorishima? It is hypocritical of Japan. Even though it is clearly a reef and not an island, Japan is still claiming an EEZ around. But what kind of building has Japan done with Okinotorishima? How much building? Did Japan actually start massive resource extraction from it and its EEZ on an industrial level? No... Did Japan build a massive airbase on it? No... It's like, if one major country is going to completely disregard international laws like UNCLOS and build massive fake islands and military installations and air bases, even within the EEZs of an other country, then the game changes and Japan ought to do the same. BUt we'll see if China comes to it's sense first. If they don't, then it's hard to disagree with giving Japan the green light to go ahead and start developing the Okinotorishima area, with resource sharing with Taiwan of course.
> 
> China has no legitimate right over the SCS on a non-"might makes right" basis. Here is a presentation about the history of China's claim over the SCS.


My home is in the northeast of China, Japan, said Manchuria more than 70 years ago Japanese military bacterial bombs retained. In order for the Chinese government to not let the Japanese government take it, but do the destruction locally.


----------



## Suika

CHINA83NEWS said:


> My home is in the northeast of China, Japan, said Manchuria more than 70 years ago Japanese military bacterial bombs retained. In order for the Chinese government to not let the Japanese government take it, but do the destruction locally.



Yes, Imperial Japan used chemical and biological weapons against China. The two countries are currently working together to clean up the remnants.

---start---
BEIJING – China’s military said Tuesday that more than 2,500 abandoned Japanese wartime chemical weapons collected from northern China, including Beijing and the port city of Tianjin, have been destroyed in a four-year disposal process.

Japan and China have been working together on the biggest chemical weapon cleanup effort in history, a decades-long, diplomatically sensitive project that is seen in China as a reminder of the wartime atrocities it suffered during Japan’s 1937 invasion and subsequent occupation.

Under the terms of a 1997 treaty, Tokyo is responsible for cleaning up hundreds of thousands of chemical weapons left behind by its occupation troops at the end of World War II. China says thousands of Chinese have been killed or hurt since the end of the war in 1945 by accidents related to the buried weapons.

China’s Defense Ministry said Tuesday that the weapons’ disposal at a facility in the city of Shijiazhuang in Hebei province, neighboring Beijing, had finished in a “safe, orderly and smooth manner.” The weapons are generally burned in specially designed furnaces.

The remaining pieces of Japanese chemical weapons are difficult to find and destroy because they were scattered widely, the ministry said. It urged Japan to “increase manpower and resources” to finish the job.

China has repeatedly urged Japan to speed up the project, which was initially scheduled to be completed in 2007 but had hit delays.

China estimates that Japanese troops left behind more than 2 million chemical weapons, mostly in the northeastern region of Manchuria. The cleanup of the biggest cache — a site with nearly 700,000 chemical bombs at Haerbaling in Jilin province — is scheduled to be finished in 2022.

The Japanese government said in 2015 that it finished destroying another cache at a facility in the central Chinese city of Wuhan.
---end---
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...nese-chemical-weapons-destroyed/#.WNaCN2997cs


----------



## CHINA83NEWS

Suika said:


> Look, before China become weak during the 1800s, Japan was a feudal country. But then the European powers came. The British carried out the Opium wars against China. The Russians took outer Manchuria and Vladivostok from China. The Spanish were in the Philippines. The Russians were coming down from the north and near Hokkaido. And of course there were the American black ships that sailed into Tokyo bay and delivered the threat of gun boat policy. Japan had a choice to make. Either end up like China, and other parts of Asia, India, Africa, or change itself, modernize and join the fight for survival. Japan competed in the age of empires like the other major powers, for the sake of survival. That was the kind of world it was. If you were weak, you were dead. Because of that, I think China should not take the first Sino-Japanese war so personally. But after WW1, I think Japan went the morally wrong way when it invaded Manchuria in 1931. That was greedy imperialism. Before WW1, it was about survival. But in 1931 and afterwards, it was more about the Japanese militarism that disobeyed the government and later, the military take over of the government.
> 
> Look, was China weak during the 1950s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> Was China weak during the 1960s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> Was China weak during the 1970s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> Was China weak during the 1980s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> Was China weak during the 1990s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> Was China weak during the early 2000s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> 
> So now China has become strong. Why are they making an excuse out of the period of humiliation to be a bully in the SCS? No one invaded China after WW2. It is ok to become stronger, but be strong while staying at your borders. Everyone gets very nervous and worried when a big country tries to expand their sphere of influence.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Sorry about that earlier post.





Suika said:


> Look, before China become weak during the 1800s, Japan was a feudal country. But then the European powers came. The British carried out the Opium wars against China.
> The Russians took outer Manchuria and Vladivostok from China. The Spanish were in the Philippines. The Russians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were coming down from the north and near Hokkaido. And of course there were the American black ships that sailed into Tokyo bay and delivered the threat of gun boat policy. Japan had a choice to make. Either end up like China, and other parts of Asia, India, Africa, or change itself, modernize and join the fight for survival. Japan competed in the age of empires like the other major powers, for the sake of survival. That was the kind of world it was. If you were weak, you were dead. Because of that, I think China should not take the first Sino-Japanese war so personally. But after WW1, I think Japan went the morally wrong way when it invaded Manchuria in 1931. That was greedy imperialism. Before WW1, it was about survival. But in 1931 and afterwards, it was more about the Japanese militarism that disobeyed the government and later, the military take over of the government.
> 
> Look, was China weak during the 1950s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> Was China weak during the 1960s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> Was China weak during the 1970s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> Was China weak during the 1980s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> Was China weak during the 1990s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> Was China weak during the early 2000s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> 
> So now China has become strong. Why are they making an excuse out of the period of humiliation to be a bully in the SCS? No one invaded China after WW2. It is ok to become stronger, but be strong while staying at your borders. Everyone gets very nervous and worried when a big country tries to expand their sphere of influence.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Sorry about that earlier post.


The foolish Japanese soldiers branded the hatred of Sino-Japanese relations so strong.

China has never been so bitter against Japan for thousands of years. Japanese cultural inheritance of China even tokyo is copied by the name of the song dynasty. The year before last, when Live in peace had weapons, it expanded like a neighbouring country. This is Japan in the eyes of the Chinese.



Viet said:


> pls keep your "rightful owner of these islands" to yourself. nobody is interested of hearing it. China has NEVER controlled and administered the sea and islands in the south sea in history.


Who is managing, then? America?


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> Look, before China become weak during the 1800s, Japan was a feudal country. But then the European powers came. The British carried out the Opium wars against China. The Russians took outer Manchuria and Vladivostok from China. The Spanish were in the Philippines. The Russians were coming down from the north and near Hokkaido. And of course there were the American black ships that sailed into Tokyo bay and delivered the threat of gun boat policy. Japan had a choice to make. Either end up like China, and other parts of Asia, India, Africa, or change itself, modernize and join the fight for survival. Japan competed in the age of empires like the other major powers, for the sake of survival. That was the kind of world it was. If you were weak, you were dead. Because of that, I think China should not take the first Sino-Japanese war so personally. But after WW1, I think Japan went the morally wrong way when it invaded Manchuria in 1931. That was greedy imperialism. Before WW1, it was about survival. But in 1931 and afterwards, it was more about the Japanese militarism that disobeyed the government and later, the military take over of the government.
> 
> Look, was China weak during the 1950s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> Was China weak during the 1960s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> Was China weak during the 1970s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> Was China weak during the 1980s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> Was China weak during the 1990s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> Was China weak during the early 2000s? Yes. Did anyone invade China? No.
> 
> So now China has become strong. Why are they making an excuse out of the period of humiliation to be a bully in the SCS? No one invaded China after WW2. It is ok to become stronger, but be strong while staying at your borders. Everyone gets very nervous and worried when a big country tries to expand their sphere of influence.
> You're welcome. Sorry about that earlier post.



Well I merely replied to your statement about historical claim that what is the pass should leave it behind, so why Japan couldn't give up Kuril Islands as well, Japan can't not just memorized some part of their history and try to brush away some other, consistently you tell us to forget *Shimonoseki Treaty* then you should accept also what Soviet has done to Japan.


----------



## Suika

CHINA83NEWS said:


> The foolish Japanese soldiers branded the hatred of Sino-Japanese relations so strong.
> 
> China has never been so bitter against Japan for thousands of years. Japanese cultural inheritance of China even tokyo is copied by the name of the song dynasty. The year before last, when Live in peace had weapons, it expanded like a neighbouring country. This is Japan in the eyes of the Chinese.
> 
> 
> Who is managing, then? America?



Feelings are one thing. Feelings cannot be changed like policy or mechanics, so I never request a change on feelings. But relations between countries and the future are different. I think the CCP helps fuel hate towards the Japanese just like how I think the CCP helps motivate Chinese people to be aggressive in the South China Sea. So to some extent, even if I still disagree, I could sort of understand why some Chinese want to push a claim on the Senkaku islands because feelings about the past towards Japan is mixed in. And because of feelings, I never criticize a Chinese for calling the Japanese Japs. But I would still urge action that makes for a better future. Japan got nuked, for what that is worth. 

But the South China Sea? No one in the South China Sea has done anything bad to China, no one in the SCS area used chemicals weapons against Chinese. And yet, China is aggressive down there too. So ultimately, I think it is the CCP's fault.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Well I merely replied to your statement about historical claim that what is the pass should leave it behind, so why Japan couldn't give up Kuril Islands as well, Japan can't not just memorized some part of their history and try to brush away some other, consistently you tell us to forget *Shimonoseki Treaty* then you should accept also what Soviet has done to Japan.



I said it already, because Russia and Japan have never concluded a peace treaty. It is not resolved. Technically speaking, just like how North Korea and South Korea are technically still at war, Japan and Russia are also technically still at war. 

With the Senkaku islands, China recognized them as Japanese during the 1950s and 1960s, but then suddenly in the early 1970s, China asserted a claim. The war between China and Japan had concluded in 1945. It was finished. And after the war, they had not territorial dispute. There was no dispute. All done. But then later, over 20 years later, China created the territorial dispute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> I said it already, because Russia and Japan have never concluded a peace treaty. It is not resolved. Technically speaking, just like how North Korea and South Korea are technically still at war, Japan and Russia are also technically still at war.
> 
> With the Senkaku islands, China recognized them as Japanese during the 1950s and 1960s, but then suddenly in the early 1970s, China asserted a claim. The war between China and Japan had concluded in 1945. It was finished. And after the war, they had not territorial dispute. There was no dispute. All done. But then later, over 20 years later, China created the territorial dispute.



According to Japan surrender condition in WW2 that all territories that Japan has conquered and annexed should return back to their rightful owner...so you tell me.


----------



## Viet

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> According to Japan surrender condition in WW2 that all territories that Japan has conquered and annexed should return back to their rightful owner...so you tell me.


Post the document, the instrument of surrender here!



Suika said:


> Feelings are one thing. Feelings cannot be changed like policy or mechanics, so I never request a change on feelings. But relations between countries and the future are different. I think the CCP helps fuel hate towards the Japanese just like how I think the CCP helps motivate Chinese people to be aggressive in the South China Sea. So to some extent, even if I still disagree, I could sort of understand why some Chinese want to push a claim on the Senkaku islands because feelings about the past towards Japan is mixed in. And because of feelings, I never criticize a Chinese for calling the Japanese Japs. But I would still urge action that makes for a better future. Japan got nuked, for what that is worth.
> 
> But the South China Sea? No one in the South China Sea has done anything bad to China, no one in the SCS area used chemicals weapons against Chinese. And yet, China is aggressive down there too. So ultimately, I think it is the CCP's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> I said it already, because Russia and Japan have never concluded a peace treaty. It is not resolved. Technically speaking, just like how North Korea and South Korea are technically still at war, Japan and Russia are also technically still at war.
> 
> With the Senkaku islands, China recognized them as Japanese during the 1950s and 1960s, but then suddenly in the early 1970s, China asserted a claim. The war between China and Japan had concluded in 1945. It was finished. And after the war, they had not territorial dispute. There was no dispute. All done. But then later, over 20 years later, China created the territorial dispute.


The Chinese play history against Japan. I wonder why they don't play the same game to Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> According to Japan surrender condition in WW2 that all territories that Japan has conquered and annexed should return back to their rightful owner...so you tell me.



Well.. China never pushed a claim on it and even produced maps during the 1950s that indicated that the Senkaku islands were Japanese, not Chinese. 

There is another territorial claim that Japan has. This one is with South Korea. It is over Takeshima or what the South Koreans call as Dokdo. When the South Koreans learned from about the results of the San Francisco Treaty and saw that Dokdo was going still remain as Japanese territory, the Koreans responded immediately, made their claim, and tried to occupy it.

Why did China wait over 20 years whereas the Koreans responded immediately? Maybe there were never really Chinese to begin with. But were just navigational points in the old days before China's period of humiliation and Japan annexed them under the new modes of territory recognition that came later.



Viet said:


> The Chinese play history against Japan. I wonder why they don't play the same game to Russia.



Very much so. 

Russia is holding onto what used to be Chinese in the outer Manchuria area and Vladivostok. Surely these ares have a much deeper history as being Chinese than the Senkaku island. So in this case, China is taken a practical spin, not using the history argument against Russia for strategic purposes despite Russia still holding onto a much larger piece of Chinese land where Chinese grew up, worked, had families, etc., and yet China making trouble over tiny islands that were never really used as Chinese territory at all, no one lived on them. Just navigation features.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> Well.. China never pushed a claim on it and even produced maps during the 1950s that indicated that the Senkaku islands were Japanese, not Chinese.
> 
> There is another territorial claim that Japan has. This one is with South Korea. It is over Takeshima or what the South Koreans call as Dokdo. When the South Koreans learned from about the results of the San Francisco Treaty and saw that Dokdo was going still remain as Japanese territory, the Koreans responded immediately, made their claim, and tried to occupy it.
> 
> Why did China wait over 20 years whereas the Koreans responded immediately? Maybe there were never really Chinese to begin with. But were just navigational points in the old days before China's period of humiliation and Japan annexed them under the new modes of territory recognition that came later.



China just came out of civil war and enter Korea war, not a lot of nations recognized CCP until we formalized our relation with US in 1972, so China has no credibility to claim what so ever but that doesn't mean it's an end. When China and Japan reestablish the diplomatic relation both agreed to put aside of the island issue until Yoshihiko Noda decided to nationalized it.



Suika said:


> Russia is holding onto what used to be Chinese in the outer Manchuria area and Vladivostok. Surely these ares have a much deeper history as being Chinese than the Senkaku island. So in this case, China is taken a practical spin, not using the history argument against Russia for strategic purposes despite Russia still holding onto a much larger piece of Chinese land where Chinese grew up, worked, had families, etc., and yet China making trouble over tiny islands that were never really used as Chinese territory at all, no one lived on them. Just navigation features.



You Japanese seems to know Chinese history pretty well , If Russia ever decide Kuril islands back to Japan, we will use the same opportunity to ask them to return Outer Manchuria...how about that?


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> China just came out of civil war and enter Korea war, not a lot of nations recognized CCP until we formalized our relation with US in 1972, so China has no credibility to claim what so ever but that doesn't mean it's an end. When China and Japan reestablish the diplomatic relation both agreed to put aside of the island issue until Yoshihiko Noda decided to nationalized it.



What about the Koreans themselves? I would say their situation were more severe than the Chinese. And the Korean War ended in 1954. Why not in 1955, 1956, 1957? 1960? The Koreans responded immediately. After the Korean War, 1954, it is still 18 years until 1972..

China suddenly comes out with the claim in 1972, leaving the Japanese no choice but to go with "at a later time" in order to establish diplomatic relations. Anyone can make a problem out of anything if they want a problem made.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> You Japanese seems to know Chinese history pretty well , If Russia ever decide Kuril islands back to Japan, we will use the same opportunity to ask them to return Outer Manchuria...how about that?



Heh

Well I'm a white American. But I live in Japan now and been here for about 5 years, probably will be here for the rest of my life. So only half fake. Lets say that Japanese culture rubbed off onto to me fairly thoroughly though, for what that's worth. Also, the flags to left indicate it, the US flag was the place of growing up and the Japan flag is the place of primary residency. I didn't mean to present myself as an ethnic Japanese.

Russia won't give them back. Best Japan can do is use it as leverage in diplomacy and maybe gain soft power influence in there with economic activities. Vladivostok will remain Russian forever. And China will maintain the claim on the Senkaku islands.. forever.. because.. CCP.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> What about the Koreans themselves? I would say their situation were more severe than the Chinese. And the Korean War ended in 1954. Why not in 1955, 1956, 1957? 1960? The Koreans responded immediately. After the Korean War, 1954, it is still 18 years until 1972..
> 
> China suddenly comes out with the claim in 1972, leaving the Japanese no choice but to go with "at a later time" in order to establish diplomatic relations. Anyone can make a problem out of anything if they want a problem made.



Korean got US mighty protection remember that while China was at odd with US, US always play the favoritism game, it's useless to make any claim at that time. And If Japan think it's the legitimate owner why they just didn't flatly reject China claim in 1972?. ..we can go back and fore with claim and counter-claim.



Suika said:


> Heh
> 
> Well I'm a white American. But I live in Japan now and been here for about 5 years, probably will be here for the rest of my life. So only half fake. Lets say that Japanese culture rubbed off onto to me fairly thoroughly though, for what that's worth. Also, the flags to left indicate it, the US flag was the place of growing up and the Japan flag is the place of primary residency. I didn't mean to present myself as an ethnic Japanese.
> 
> Russia won't give them back. Best Japan can do is use it as leverage in diplomacy and maybe gain soft power influence in there with economic activities. Vladivostok will remain Russian forever. And China will maintain the claim on the Senkaku islands.. forever.. because.. CCP.



And there we're, both and China are on the hopeless cause for Kuril Islands and Outer Manchuria, as for Diaoyu Islands, it shall remain to be seen.


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Korean got US mighty protection remember that while China was at odd with US, US always play the favoritism game, it's useless to make any claim at that time. And If Japan think it's the legitimate owner why they just didn't flatly reject China claim in 1972?. ..we can go back and fore with claim and counter-claim.



I don't disagree that we can go back and forth, although I would maintain that the beef is on my side of the argument and we are just going back and fourth over tid bits. I would say that China had always maintained its claim on Taiwan after the Chinese Civil war, despite the US power. If China was to go and claim all of Taiwan, it should not be too hard to include the Senkaku islands together with the Taiwan claim. Furthermore, Japan got Taiwan in the Shimonoseki treaty. So if China was aware of Senkaku and Taiwan as a set, both lost because of that treaty, it only seems logical to include Senkaku along with the claim on Taiwan. But they didn't.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> I don't disagree that we can go back and forth, although I would maintain that the beef is on my side of the argument and we are just going back and fourth over tid bits. I would say that China had always maintained its claim on Taiwan after the Chinese Civil war, despite the US power. If China was to go and claim all of Taiwan, it should not be too hard to include the Senkaku islands together with the Taiwan claim. Furthermore, Japan got Taiwan in the Shimonoseki treaty. So if China was aware of Senkaku and Taiwan as a set, both lost because of that treaty, it only seems logical to include Senkaku along with the claim on Taiwan. But they didn't.



Chinese does thing gradually, we're not in the rush to get Diaoyu Islands and Taiwan simultaneously , we can take care one thing at the time when priority come.


----------



## bobo6661

waz said:


> Thank you for your detailed post. It gives me a better understanding behind your posts.



Waz can you clean this thread it becoming a troll thread ... Good someone started to update!



samsara said:


> *Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force's (JMSDF) latest Izumo-class helicopter carrier DDH-184 Kaga*
> 
> 
> On the naming of the JMSDF helicopter carrier "Kaga" -- Japan's largest warship -- the China Foreign Ministry Spokesperson as well as the Deputy Director of Foreign Ministry Information Department Hua Chunying said at a press conference today (March 23rd, 2017) that "_The Battleship Kaga was sunk by the US forces in the World War Two, Japan must learn from the lessons of the past. We hope that the resurgence of Kaga is not the beginning of attempts to restore the Japanese militarism._"



All started becose of this troll post ...


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Chinese does thing gradually, we're not in the rush to get Diaoyu Islands and Taiwan simultaneously , we can take care one thing at the time when priority come.



How comforting......


----------



## samsara

CHINA83NEWS said:


> If no China, Cambodia, Thailand, Thailand would have been annexed by Vietnam. Vietnam has been ahead for expansion.


I think you meant Laos! If there's no China, VIE may have swallowed all IndoChina! In particular no way for the Cambodia and Laos to fend off the lust of the stronger VIE for expansion!



bobo6661 said:


> Waz can you clean this thread it becoming a troll thread ... Good someone started to update!
> 
> All started becose of this troll post ...


TROLL??? You will have to look at those threads at the "Chinese Defence" column to identify such trolls before conveniently labeling so here!


----------



## bobo6661

samsara said:


> TROLL??? You will have to look at those threads at the "Chinese Defence" column to identify such trolls before conveniently labeling so here!



This tread is about Japan miliary... Not about China political statements ... Make a new tread in *China & Far East *and Post there and dont trash here ...

Yes yes like i went and read a tread when half of China members and some other where claiming B-1 is a stealth aicraft or about plasma stealth ...


----------



## CHINA83NEWS

Suika said:


> Yes, Imperial Japan used chemical and biological weapons against China. The two countries are currently working together to clean up the remnants.
> 
> ---start---
> BEIJING – China’s military said Tuesday that more than 2,500 abandoned Japanese wartime chemical weapons collected from northern China, including Beijing and the port city of Tianjin, have been destroyed in a four-year disposal process.
> 
> Japan and China have been working together on the biggest chemical weapon cleanup effort in history, a decades-long, diplomatically sensitive project that is seen in China as a reminder of the wartime atrocities it suffered during Japan’s 1937 invasion and subsequent occupation.
> 
> Under the terms of a 1997 treaty, Tokyo is responsible for cleaning up hundreds of thousands of chemical weapons left behind by its occupation troops at the end of World War II. China says thousands of Chinese have been killed or hurt since the end of the war in 1945 by accidents related to the buried weapons.
> 
> China’s Defense Ministry said Tuesday that the weapons’ disposal at a facility in the city of Shijiazhuang in Hebei province, neighboring Beijing, had finished in a “safe, orderly and smooth manner.” The weapons are generally burned in specially designed furnaces.
> 
> The remaining pieces of Japanese chemical weapons are difficult to find and destroy because they were scattered widely, the ministry said. It urged Japan to “increase manpower and resources” to finish the job.
> 
> China has repeatedly urged Japan to speed up the project, which was initially scheduled to be completed in 2007 but had hit delays.
> 
> China estimates that Japanese troops left behind more than 2 million chemical weapons, mostly in the northeastern region of Manchuria. The cleanup of the biggest cache — a site with nearly 700,000 chemical bombs at Haerbaling in Jilin province — is scheduled to be finished in 2022.
> 
> The Japanese government said in 2015 that it finished destroying another cache at a facility in the central Chinese city of Wuhan.
> ---end---
> http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...nese-chemical-weapons-destroyed/#.WNaCN2997cs


First of all thank you for your honesty. In China seems to Japan for the nanjing massacre are guarded will not know how serious problem how many chemical and biological weapons. In some of the cultivated land of farmers in northeast China accidentally dug bacteria will take the family life overnight. 12 years ago.



Suika said:


> What about the Koreans themselves? I would say their situation were more severe than the Chinese. And the Korean War ended in 1954. Why not in 1955, 1956, 1957? 1960? The Koreans responded immediately. After the Korean War, 1954, it is still 18 years until 1972..
> 
> China suddenly comes out with the claim in 1972, leaving the Japanese no choice but to go with "at a later time" in order to establish diplomatic relations. Anyone can make a problem out of anything if they want a problem made.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh
> 
> Well I'm a white American. But I live in Japan now and been here for about 5 years, probably will be here for the rest of my life. So only half fake. Lets say that Japanese culture rubbed off onto to me fairly thoroughly though, for what that's worth. Also, the flags to left indicate it, the US flag was the place of growing up and the Japan flag is the place of primary residency. I didn't mean to present myself as an ethnic Japanese.
> 
> Russia won't give them back. Best Japan can do is use it as leverage in diplomacy and maybe gain soft power influence in there with economic activities. Vladivostok will remain Russian forever. And China will maintain the claim on the Senkaku islands.. forever.. because.. CCP.


Since 1945 about 35000 Japanese on the northeast China. Now they call themselves the han people around you, of course, is to know their identity. Chinese national feature is the tolerance not aggression. But just coming into the industrialization in China seems to be a war to China immediately near Japan is unable to understand it. The fetters of cultural history was beaten injured all over the body.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Japan Deploys Home-Made Kawasaki C-2 Military Transport Aircraft to Local Airbase*







Kawasaki C-2 military transport aircraft
- A +
Japan's Air Self-Defense Force has deployed local-made Kawasaki C-2 military transport aircraft to the Miho airbase in the Tottori Prefecture, located in the Chūgoku region.

The Miho airbase has become the first place of deployment of these aircraft, the Kyodo news agency reported today.

Three Kawasaki C-2 jets were delivered to the airbase on Tuesday, while the solemn ceremony of the deployment took place earlier on Thursday.

The new military transport aircraft are expected to be fully checked by September and in December, the aircraft will start taking part in different operations. It is expected that 10 Kawasaki C-2 aircraft will be stationed at Japan's bases by 2020, according to the news agency.

Kawasaki C-2 is an advanced twin-turbofan engine military transport aircraft developed and manufactured by Kawasaki Heavy Industries Aerospace Company.

The 144-feet long aircraft with carrying capacity of over 36,000 tonnes was designed to transport troops and military hardware to distant islands. The aircraft is expected to replace C-1 and C-130 Hercules aircraft.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/18...nsport_Aircraft_to_Local_Airbase#.WN0QiTt95PY


----------



## Suika

Another USN-JMSDF joint-patrol training in the East China Sea area. Carried out from March 27th to March 29th. USS Carl Vinson among some other American naval vessels (need a report from the US side to get names of others) and JS Yuudachi, JS Samidare, JS Sazanami, JS Umigiri, and JS Hamagiri.
http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/formal/info/news/201703/20170329-01.pdf


----------



## Suika

The following is a March 28, 2017 U.S. Navy video of Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force destroyers JS Hamagiri (DD 155), JS Samidare (DD 106), JS Umigiri (DD 1), JS Yudachi (DD 103) and the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN-70), the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Wayne E. Meyer (DDG-108) and the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Lake Champlain (CG-57) participate in a photo exercise in the Philippine Sea.








170331-N-GR361-024 EAST CHINA SEA (March 31, 2017) The amphibious assault ship USS Bonhomme Richard (LHD 6), the amphibious transport dock USS Green Bay (LPD 20) (not pictured) and the Japanese destroyer JDS Sazanami (DD 113) steam together in formation through the East China Sea for a photographic exercise. Green Bay, part of the Bonhomme Richard Expeditionary Strike Group, with embarked 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit, conducted a series of drills and maneuvers with Sazanami over a two-day period to improve interoperability and coordination in order to operate jointly under the tenets of the U.S.-Japan alliance.
https://www.dvidshub.net/image/3280576/170331-n-gr361-024





170331-N-TH560-191 SEA OF JAPAN (March 31, 2017) The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) Takanami-class destroyer JS Sazanami (DD 113) steams alongside the San Antonio-class amphibious transport dock ship USS Green Bay (LPD 20) in the Sea of Japan. Green Bay, as part of the Bonhomme Richard Expeditionary Strike Group (ESG), with embarked 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit, conducted a series of drills and maneuvers with Sazanami over a two-day period to improve interoperability and coordination to operate jointly under the tenets of the U.S.-Japan alliance.
https://www.dvidshub.net/image/3281...gside-uss-green-bay-lpd-20-js-sazanami-dd-113





170331-N-TH560-015 SEA OF JAPAN (March 31, 2017) A Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) SH-60J Seahawk helicopter takes off from the flight deck of the amphibious assault ship USS Bonhomme Richard (LHD 6). Bonhomme Richard, flagship of the Bonhomme Richard Expeditionary Strike Group, with embarked 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit, is on a routine patrol, operating in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region to enhance warfighting readiness and posture forward as a ready-response force for any type of contingency.
https://www.dvidshub.net/image/3281...gside-uss-green-bay-lpd-20-js-sazanami-dd-113


----------



## Suika

The situation with North Korea has produced more defense cooperation between the US and Japan.

But before making a few posts before going absent again.. for clarity's sake, I am not the mysterious Nihonjin of 25,000 posts that was talked about in the other thread. This is my first and only account on these forums.
--------------------------------

170426-N-BL637-175 PHILIPPINE SEA (April 26, 2017) The aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70), foreground, and the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) Atago-class guided-missile destroyer JS Ashigara (DDG 178), left, and the JMSDF Murasame-class destroyer JS Samidare (DD 106) transit the Philippine Sea. The U.S. Navy has patrolled the Indo-Asia-Pacific routinely for more than 70 years promoting regional peace and security. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Sean M. Castellano/Released)




http://www.navy.mil/view_image.asp?id=235812


----------



## Suika

7th 2+2 defense meeting between Australia and Japan. Agreement to deepen defense ties as well as trilateral defense ties with the US. Joint training involving fighter jets in Japan next year.

---start---
Tokyo and Canberra agreed Thursday to reinforce defense cooperation in Asia amid rising tensions over North Korea’s nuclear saber-rattling and try harder to engage Washington in the effort.

“Australia is our special strategic partner that shares basic values and strategic interests with us. We agreed to promote our cooperation to strengthen a free and open international order that is based on the laws,” Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida said.

In the so-called two-plus-two foreign and defense chief meeting, Kishida and Defense Minister Tomomi Inada met with their visiting Australian counterparts, Julie Bishop and Marise Payne, respectively, in Tokyo. It was their seventh such meeting.

The dialogue comes at a “difficult and challenging” time for the Asia-Pacific region amid repeated rounds of nuclear provocations by North Korea, Bishop said at the start of the meeting.

North Korea is widely viewed as being on the cusp of its sixth nuclear test in the run-up to the 85th anniversary of the foundation of the Korean People’s Army on April 25.

“We’re living in a more uncertain security environment, which makes this meeting even more opportune and timely,” Bishop said, emphasizing such a meeting has always been a reassuring reminder that Japan and Australia are “guarded by the same values and common interests and similar worldviews.”

“Australia sees Japan among the most like-minded nations in the Indo-Pacific,” she said.

At a joint news conference after the meeting, Inada revealed the four agreed that “continued engagement” by the U.S. in the Asia-Pacific region is necessary and that Japan and Australia will “powerfully promote” trilateral defense cooperation involving the U.S.

The high-profile dialogue between the two pairs of ministers comes on the heels of U.S. Vice President Mike Pence’s first visit to Japan earlier this week.

After speaking with Prime Minister Shinzo Abe on Tuesday, Pence assured Tokyo that, amid the “most ominous” threat emanating from the North, “we are with you 100 percent,” reaffirming the White House’s position that it will further pursue “diplomatic and economic dialogue” to keep the recalcitrant North in check, although “all options are on the table.”

“We have discussed specific issues including escalating threats posed by North Korea. And while we support the United States approach that all options (will be on) the table with regard to curbing North Korea’s illegal and belligerent behavior, we share a common view that we want to ensure stability and security on the Korean Peninsula by peaceful means,” Bishop said.

Before Thursday’s meeting, Inada had held a talk with Payne on Wednesday in which the two agreed to beef up trilateral cooperation with the U.S.

“Amid the increasing severity of our regional security landscape, defense cooperation between Japan and Australia has become extremely important,” Inada told Payne at the onset of the chat, according to the Defense Ministry.

Although Japan does not have a security treaty with Australia, it nonetheless characterizes the country as a “semi-ally,” with their bilateral relationship recently bolstered anew by their shared “strong opposition to any coercive or unilateral” attempt to alter the status quo in the East China Sea, as was stated in Abe’s summit meeting with Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull in December 2015.

While they did not single out any country for criticism, it is widely believed the two leaders were referring to China’s maritime assertiveness.

During Wednesday’s meeting, Inada and Payne also agreed that the two nations will conduct a joint military drill involving fighter jets in Japan next year, in what was touted as the latest initiative to further deepen their bilateral relationship.

They also hailed the recent revision of the Acquisition and Cross-Servicing Agreement, a bilateral pact designed to improve logistics support between their militaries during U.N. peacekeeping operations, international relief operations, joint exercises and other occasions.

Japan’s enactment of two divisive security laws in summer 2015 paved the way for the expansion of the ACSA, which initially took effect in January 2013, adding ammunition to a list of supplies the Self-Defense Forces is authorized to provide to Australian forces.
---end---
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...-move-bolster-defense-ties-asia/#.WPozmvl97cs


----------



## Suika

JS Chokai and USS Fitzgerald conducted joint-training in BMD in the Sea of Japan.

SEA OF JAPAN (April 25, 2017) The Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Fitzgerald (DDG 62) conducts a bilateral training exercise with the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force Kongou class guided-missile destroyer JS Choukai (DDG 176). (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class William McCann/Released)




http://www.navy.mil/view_image.asp?id=235903

SEA OF JAPAN (April 25, 2017) The guided-missile destroyer USS Fitzgerald (DDG 62) conducts a bilateral training exercise with the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force guided-missile destroyer JS Choukai (DDG 176). Exercises like this enhance information sharing and combined maritime defense capabilities to ensure the U.S. and our allies remain ready to defend the region against any provocations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class William McCann/Released)




http://www.navy.mil/view_image.asp?id=235810

SEA OF JAPAN (April 25, 2017) Sailors assigned to the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Fitzgerald (DDG 62) conduct a personnel exchange with the Kongou-class guided-missile destroyer JS Choukai (DDG 176) during a bilateral training exercise. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class William McCann/Released)




http://www.navy.mil/view_image.asp?id=235900

SEA OF JAPAN (April 25, 2017) Ensign Kazutaka Sugiyama assigned to the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force, rides in a rigid hull inflatable boat during personnel exchange between the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Fitzgerald (DDG 62) and the Kongou class guided-missile destroyer JS Choukai (DDG 176). (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class William McCann/Released)




http://www.navy.mil/view_image.asp?id=235902


----------



## Suika

Two JASDF F-15s carried out joint-training with 2 F-18s from USS Carl Vinson while the carrier was conducting joint-training with the JMSDF on April 28th. Other participating warships were USS Lake Champlain, USS Michael Murphy, USS Wayne E. Meyer, JS Ashigara, and JS Samidare.










http://www.sankei.com/politics/photos/170428/plt1704280029-p2.html


----------



## Suika

JS Izumo receives JMSDF's first mission to escort a US supply vessel under the effects of the new defense legislature. 

---start---
TOKYO (Kyodo) -- Japan has issued its first order for forces to protect U.S. military vessels since new security legislation was enacted last year, Japanese government sources said Sunday, amid heightened tension on the Korean Peninsula.

Defense Minister Tomomi Inada ordered the dispatch of the Maritime Self-Defense Force helicopter carrier Izumo on Monday to protect a U.S. Navy supply vessel in the Pacific, the sources said.

The United States has sent the Navy's Carl Vinson carrier strike group to waters near the Korean Peninsula, amid signs North Korea could test-fire more missiles or conduct a nuclear test.

North Korea test-fired a ballistic missile Saturday, in defiance of U.N. Security Council resolutions. The U.S. aircraft carrier arrived in the Sea of Japan on the same day and conducted a joint drill with MSDF destroyers and another one with South Korea's navy.

The sources said the Izumo will leave Yokosuka base in Kanagawa, southwest of Tokyo, on Monday morning, and join the supply ship off the Boso Peninsula in Chiba, east of the capital. The vessels will sail to the Shikoku region in western Japan.

It was not immediately known whether the Izumo will guard one or more supply ships.

The supply ship, meanwhile, is expected to refuel other U.S. vessels, currently on standby in waters near Japan for further missile test-firings by Pyongyang, as well as ships sailing with the Carl Vinson.

Guarding other countries' vessels is part of the Self-Defense Forces' expanded responsibilities under the security legislation that came into force in March last year to increase Japan's role in global security. The SDF were previously prevented from protecting allied forces as their use of weapons was restricted to self-defense.

Critics argue that the legislation erodes Japan's postwar pacifist Constitution and may embroil Japanese troops in overseas military actions for the first time since World War II.
---end---
http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Eco...r-to-protect-U.S.-ships-amid-N.-Korea-tension


----------



## Suika

I'm gonna add a bit more about the development of Japan's aerospace industry, particularly involving JAXA.

The Hayabusa space probe went to an asteroid and picked up samples, and returned it back to Earth in 2010, making it the first time in the space industry.











Currently there is a second Hayabusa probe going to a different asteroid and will attempt another sample return by using an explosion on the surface of the asteroid to grab a sample from within the asteroid rather than directly on the surface. It can of course fail, we'll see. The first Haybusa had some troubles along its mission, but seems to be the nature of space programs. It was launched in 2014, will arrive to the asteroid in 2018, and return with the samples in 2020.





JAXA is also developing new rockets. For small scale, in comparison to the M-V rocket that launched Hayabusa, the new Epsilon rocket will reduce preparation time to 1/4, necessary manpower will be reduced, can be operated through the internet on regular notebook, and share many parts with other rocket systems. All this reduces launch costs and preparation time. A second version was launched in 2016.
http://global.jaxa.jp/projects/rockets/epsilon/





For medium lift rockets, the H2A has a high launch success rate. But a new rocket called the H3 is currently in development. The new design will reduce costs compared with the H2A similarly to how Epsilon will reduce cost compared with the M-V rocket, H3 will still launch more than what H2A can.
http://global.jaxa.jp/projects/rockets/h3/


----------



## ashok321

*Japan uses new defence law to escort US vessel - Financial Times*

Japanese Warship Gets Orders to Escort American Vessel


----------



## Deidara

@Suika Hi.
Living in USA ?


----------



## Suika

Deidara said:


> @Suika Hi.
> Living in USA ?



No, the other flag, about 5 years now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Suika said:


> No, the other flag, about 5 years now.



HOWDY
Welcome back once again, we miss you 
You're a little late than we've been expected, now all is well
How's Abe doing?


----------



## Suika

grey boy 2 said:


> HOWDY
> Welcome back once again, we miss you
> You're a little late than we've been expected, now all is well
> How's Abe doing?



Glad to see you able to have a good laugh without me even trying hard to give you one.

He was in the UK at the end of April.
http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-britain-japan-brexit-idUKKBN17U28I


----------



## grey boy 2

Suika said:


> Glad to see you able to have a good laugh without me even trying hard to give you one.
> 
> He was in the UK at the end of April.
> http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-britain-japan-brexit-idUKKBN17U28I


Hey, buddy, how's going, whats up?
Thanks for your kind concern of me having good laugh, "let me tell you a little secret" ok?
As long as you keep whining jokes like you're leaving PDF for good, i shall be laughing like a baby LOL


----------



## Suika

Back on topic..

Iwakuni Air Station was opened to the public earlier this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

Japan MoD looking into making the successor of the US-2 boatplane.

---start---
On February 2nd it became known that the Ministry of Defense has begun genuine investigation into the successor of the highly advanced "US-2" air-sea rescue boat-plane. Development of the successor will be to maintain the high advance features of the US-2 while reducing costs of the air-frame. While reducing the financial burden on the government, it is also aimed to promote export to India and South East Asia countries as well as strengthen cooperation in the area of stability and security.

According to those related to the government, the Acquisition, Technology & Logistics Agency and Maritime Staff Office will work with ShinMaywa Industries (Hyogo prefecture), the manufacturer of the US-2, and begin basic concept investigations. It is thought the that the name will be "US-3".

A major theme of the investigation will be to reduce the cost of the US-2, which stands at about 14 billion yen for one aircraft, while maintaining current capabilities. It is thought that plan to reduce cost will be to change out parts piece by piece for less expensive parts and improve the ways of manufacturing.

In the face of Chinese unilateral maritime advances into the South China Sea and Indian Ocean, countries positioned along Japan's sea lanes (sea lanes of communication) such as India and ASEAN countries have shown high interest in introducing the US-2.

In accordance to the three principles of transfer of defense equipment, Japan will be able to export equipment related to rescue, transport, and guard to countries that cooperate with Japan in stability and security, and it has become possible to export the US-2 equipped with "Identification friend or foe".

防衛省が、世界最高水準の性能を有する海上自衛隊の救難飛行艇「ＵＳ２」の後継機の検討に本格着手したことが２日、分かった。後継機はＵＳ２の性能を維持しながら機体の価格を引き下げる方針で開発を行う。政府の財政負担を減らすと同時に、インドや東南アジア諸国への輸出促進や安全保障面での協力強化にもつなげる狙いがある。

　防衛省関係者などによると、防衛装備庁や海上幕僚監部は、ＵＳ２を製造している新明和工業（兵庫県）との間で後継機の基本構想に関する検討を開始。名称は「ＵＳ３」などが想定されている。

　検討に際しては現性能を維持しつつ、１機あたり約１４０億円ともいわれるＵＳ２の価格をどこまで引き下げられるかが最大の課題だ。個々の部品をより安価なものに差し替えたり、製造方法に工夫に加えるなどして、コストダウンを図ることが考えられるという。

　ＵＳ２をめぐっては、南シナ海やインド洋などで中国の一方的な海洋進出に直面し、日本のシーレーン（海上交通路）上にも位置するインドや東南アジア諸国が、導入に向けて高い関心を示している。

防衛装備移転三原則によって、日本と安全保障面での協力関係がある国に救難や輸送、警戒などに関する装備品を輸出できるようになり、ＵＳ２も「敵味方識別装置」を装備したままで輸出が可能となったことも追い風となった。

　政府は、ＵＳ２などの防衛装備品の輸出を成長戦略の柱であるインフラ輸出と位置付け、関連施設の建設や機体整備、要員の訓練などと一体的に売り込むパッケージ型の輸出も想定している。ただ、ＵＳ２は機体の価格が最大のネックとなっていまだに交渉成立には至っていないことから、後継機の開発と並行で進める方針だ。
---end---
http://www.sankei.com/politics/news/170203/plt1702030004-n1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

JS Izumo getting refueled by JS Tokiwa on May 5th as it heads to Singapore.































http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/izumo-sazanami/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suika

TOKYO -- Japan plans to conclude separate treaties on transfer of defense equipment and technology with Italy, Germany and Sweden that will give Japan's Self-Defense Forces access to advanced technology from those countries.

Strengthening cooperation in this area could serve as a check against China, which has been expanding its military presence in Asia-Pacific waters. 

Under the envisaged accords, using the jointly developed equipment for purposes other than those initially agreed to or transferring the equipment to a third-party country would require advance consent from the other treaty member.

Japan already has such agreements in place with the U.S., Australia, India, the Philippines, the U.K. and France.

Japan agreed to begin negotiations with Italy when Prime Minister Shinzo Abe met his Italian counterpart, Paolo Gentiloni, in March. Later this month, Italian Defense Minister Roberta Pinotti will visit Japan, where she will meet with her Japanese counterpart, Tomomi Inada, to discuss ways to conclude the treaty as early as possible.

Italy is a maritime nation and possesses advanced technology on naval guns as well as radar for vessels and patrol aircraft. Keen to bolster its maritime capabilities, Japan is eager to find areas of collaboration.

Talks with Germany are already underway. The European country boasts strength in ground equipment; the gun barrels for the Type-90 battle tanks used by Japan's Ground Self-Defense Force were developed by a German company. Japanese-made tanks, meanwhile, excel in mobility and acceleration. The two countries see a high potential for synergy in developing tanks together.

Japan is interested in Sweden's air-independent propulsion technology, which enables submarines to remain underwater for long periods. Japan's Defense Ministry officials hope to collaborate with the country to gain access to such know-how.

Regarding China's growing territorial ambitions in the South China Sea, Japan and Europe have expressed their intention to follow the basic principles of the international community and not accept attempts by other governments to change the status quo in the region by force. Strengthening their defense cooperation is seen as a way of countering China's moves.
http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Eco...rs-defense-technology-cooperation-with-Europe


----------



## Suika

The French Mistral Amphibious Assault Ship arrived at Sasebo, Japan on April 29th.






And it will conduct joint-training including amphibious training with Japan, the US, and Great Britain near Guam from May 3rd until May 22nd.
---start---
HAGATNA, Guam (AP) - Troops from the U.S., Japan and two European nations are gathering on remote U.S. islands in the Pacific for drills they say will show support for the free passage of vessels in international waters amid fears China could restrict movement in the South China Sea.

The drills around Guam and Tinian may also send a message to North Korea about the U.S. commitment to the region and the breadth of its allies. Tensions between the U.S. and North Korea spiked last month after Pyongyang launched a ballistic missile and the U.S. sent an aircraft carrier strike group to the region.

The drills, which are led by France and include the United Kingdom, will practice amphibious landings, delivering forces by helicopter and urban patrols.

Two ships from France are participating, both of which are in the middle of a four-month deployment to the Indian and Pacific oceans. Joining are U.K. helicopters and 70 U.K. troops deployed with the French amphibious assault ship FS Mistral. Parts of the exercise will feature British helicopters taking U.S. Marines ashore from a French ship.

"The message we want to send is that we're always ready to train and we're always ready for the next crisis and humanitarian disaster wherever that may be," said U.S. Marine Corps Lt. Col Kemper Jones, the commander of the 3rd Battalion, 8th Marine Regiment. About 100 Marines from Jones' unit will be part of the drills slated for this weekend and next week.

China claims virtually the entire South China Sea and has aggressively tried to fortify its foothold in recent years by transforming seven mostly submerged reefs into island outposts, some with runways and radars and - more recently - weapons systems. This has prompted criticism from other nations, who also claim the atolls, and from the United States, which insists on freedom of navigation in international waters.

Critics fear China's actions could restrict movement in a key waterway for world trade and rich fishing grounds.

China says its island construction is mainly for civilian purposes, particularly to increase safety for ships. It has said it won't interfere with freedom of navigation or overflight, although questions remain on whether that includes military ships and aircraft.

Mira Rapp-Hooper of the Center for New American Security, a Washington think tank, said the exercises will send a strong message in support of a "rules-based order in Asia" at a time when China's actions have raised questions about this.

"A reminder in this exercise is that lots of other countries besides the United States have an interest in that international order," said Rapp-Hooper, who is a senior fellow with the center's Asia-Pacific Security Program.

The exercises come amid modestly growing European interest in the South China Sea, said David Santoro, a senior fellow for nuclear policy at Pacific Forum CSIS, a Honolulu think tank.

"What I'm hearing from the French and to some degree the British, is an increased interest in what's going on in Asia and how they can help," Santoro said. As for North Korea, Santoro said Pyongyang would likely be watching but he didn't think the exercises were intended to send any signal to the country.

Japan, which is sending 50 soldiers and 160 sailors and landing craft, has been investing in amphibious training so it can defend its own islands. Tokyo is particularly concerned China might attempt to take over rocky, uninhabited outcrops in the East China Sea that it controls but Beijing claims. Japan calls the islands Senkaku while China calls them Diaoyu. Japan has also expressed an interest in vessels being able to freely transit the South China Sea.

Guam and Tinian are about 1,500 miles (2,414 kilometers) south of Tokyo. They're about the same distance to the east from Manila, Philippines.
---end---
http://www.walb.com/story/35401199/us-japan-france-uk-practice-amphibious-landings-on-guam

Japan MoD report on it:
http://www.mod.go.jp/js/Press/press2017/press_pdf/p20170428_01.pdf

Mistral and JS Kunisaki together.





French helicopter landing on JS Kunisaki.





Exchanging ceremonial items onboard JS Kunisaki.





JMSDF officer working onboard Mistral.








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1445241348870912


----------



## Deidara

I have seen videos of american community in Japan on youtube. No one person ever mentioned politics. Your postings here seem suspect.


----------



## Suika

Deidara said:


> I have seen videos of american community in Japan on youtube. No one person ever mentioned politics. Your postings here seem suspect.



I don't understand what you mean by suspect. I'm not creating fake articles, videos, and pictures...

If your asking me to post about politics between Japan and the US, I can, such as base issues regarding Okinawa, but it's another long wall of text.


----------



## Deidara

Suika said:


> I don't understand what you mean by suspect. I'm not creating fake articles, videos, and pictures...
> 
> If your asking me to post about politics between Japan and the US, I can, such as base issues regarding Okinawa, but it's another long wall of text.


All i am saying is that Gaijin in Japan are apolitical. Defence falls within politics.


----------



## grey boy 2

Suika said:


> I don't understand what you mean by suspect. I'm not creating fake articles, videos, and pictures...
> 
> If your asking me to post about politics between Japan and the US, I can, such as base issues regarding Okinawa, but it's another long wall of text.


But you're creating faked identity of yourself, thats even worst


----------



## Suika

Deidara said:


> All i am saying is that Gaijin in Japan are apolitical. Defence falls within politics.



Oh.. I see now, lol.

Here is a "gaijin" on youtube that is interested in politics.






I'm another one of those rare types. His Japanese is better than mine.



grey boy 2 said:


> But you're creating faked identity of yourself, thats even worst



Who cares about my identity really is. Whether or not I'm American, Japanese, some place in Africa, or Martian, the content is what it is. I said who I am, as represented by the flags to the left, take or leave it, quit trolling, I am not obligated to prove it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deidara

Suika said:


> Oh.. I see now, lol.
> 
> Here is a "gaijin" on youtube that is interested in politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm another one of those rare types. His Japanese is better than mine.


2 hrs long video. Of course i cant watch it especially when i dont understand a word they are saying. But you are a very hard working person. I love all hard working people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

[B said:


> Who cares about my identity really is[/B]. Whether or not I'm American, Japanese, some place in Africa, or Martian, the content is what it is. I said who I am, as represented by the flags to the left, take or leave it, quit trolling, I am not obligated to prove it.



Thats the real problem to begin with LOL, because you've been suffering "identity crisis" for your whole life, in other words, "self-hating" synonym, thats why you keep coming to troll threads thats related to Chinese as sometimes a "Japanese" other time as an "American" but never could be comfortable with your true identity
I suggest you to get help quick before its too late


----------



## Suika

grey boy 2 said:


> Thats the real problem to begin with LOL, because you've been suffering "identity crisis" for your whole life, in other words, "self-hating" synonym, thats why you keep coming to troll threads thats related to Chinese as sometimes a "Japanese" other time as an "American" but never could be comfortable with your true identity
> I suggest you to get help quick before its too late



lol, funny stuff


----------



## F-22Raptor

Japan is leaning towards choosing the Aegis Ashore missile-defense system over another advanced system called Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD), government and ruling party sources said.

Faced with North Korea's rapid missile and nuclear development, and its threats, Japan has been looking into introducing a new missile-defense layer - either the THAAD or the Aegis Ashore, a land-based version of the Aegis system developed for war ships.

Lockheed Martin Corp makes both systems.

The government now favors the Aegis Ashore system as it comes with a wider coverage area, which would mean fewer units needed to protect Japan, and it is also cheaper, three government and two ruling party sources said.

The sources, who spoke this week, declined to be identified because they are not authorized to speak to media on the topic. 

An Aegis Ashore unit costs about 70 billion-80 billion yen ($618 million-$706 million), while a THAAD unit costs more than 100 billion yen, the sources said.

Also, the introduction of Aegis Ashore would help reduce the burden of round-the-clock vigilance shouldered by Japanese warships equipped with the Aegis system, they said.

The government will make a final decision on the new system in coming months, after sending, possibly this month, an inspection team to Hawaii, where U.S. forces operate Aegis Ashore test facilities, they said.

Japan's ruling Liberal Democratic Party in March urged Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's government to consider acquiring the capability to hit enemy bases and to beef up missile defense.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-japan-northkorea-missiles-idUSKBN18909T

Smart choice by Japan. Aegis Ashore gives Japan more options in the event of hostilities. Aegis Ashore could eventually be armed with the tri-capable SM-6 or Tomahawk cruise missile, along with SM-3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

And with Aegis ashore, it would reduce dependency of BMD on their Kongo and Atago class destroyers. With less dependency on these destroyers, then these destroyers should be able to load up on more tomahawk missiles if need be. Also the latest SM-3 missile, the SM3 Block 2A, was jointly developed between the US and Japan, so purchasing more SM-3 Block 2A capable systems benefits the Japanese defense industry more than THAAD would.





http://www.mod.go.jp/j/approach/agenda/meeting/seisan/sonota/pdf/05/001.pdf


----------



## Suika

20th test flight, take off and landing.


----------



## Suika

JS Izumo and JS Sazanami at Singapore's first international maritime review.
































http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/izumo-sazanami/index.html
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...0-countries-dock-at-singapore-s-first-8847012

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

Deidara said:


> I have seen videos of american community in Japan on youtube. No one person ever mentioned politics. Your postings here seem suspect.



Actually, quite a lot of American or Westerner engage in Political Education or discussion in Japan, Japan hold 3 very famous international think tank on defence or politic field.

Centre for International Politics 

http://www.cipps.org/english/

Japan Institute of International Affair

http://www2.jiia.or.jp/en/experts.php

National Institute for Research Advancement

http://www.nira.or.jp/english/index.html

I have been to Japan many time on Consultation and Seminar for my own Think Tank group based in Australia. They have a very large foreigner engage in Foreign Policy in Japan.

I guess depending on where you search on you tube, most of them are about Manga or Animation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

Flight 21 of the X-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suika

JS Izumo and JS Sazanami training with USS Coronado in the South China Sea.

---start---
SOUTH CHINA SEA -- Ships from the U.S Navy and Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) completed a passing exercise (PASSEX) in the South China Sea, May 18.

The PASSEX included personnel exchanges, cross-deck flight operations, communications exercises, division tactics, a tracking exercise and photo exercise. The bilateral event aimed to enhance interoperability between the two navies and emphasized the importance of communications and coordination while operating together at sea.

“This was another great opportunity for the U.S. Navy to work closely with JMSDF at sea,” said Capt. Alexis Walker, deputy commodore, Destroyer Squadron 7. “Integrating the crews through personnel exchanges allows our sailors to build and strengthen the personal relationships that are the foundation of our naval partnership.”

Ships participating from the JMSDF included the Izumo-class helicopter destroyer JS Izumo (DDH-183), with embarked Escort Flotilla One Command Element, and the Takanami-class destroyer JS Sazanami (DD-113).

“The U.S.-Japan alliance is stronger than it has ever been, and it is growing stronger,” remarked Rear Adm. Yoshihiro Goka, commander, Escort Flotilla One. “Conducting bilateral exercises with U.S. Navy regularly, JS Izumo and JS Sazanami will contribute to regional peace and stability in this Indo-Asia-Pacific region.”

Participating for the U.S. Navy was the littoral combat ship USS Coronado (LCS 4), and her commanding officer, Cmdr. Doug Meagher, talked about the importance of the exercise.

“This PASSEX allowed the Coronado crew to operate and train side-by-side with professional sailors from one of the world’s most capable naval forces,” said Meagher. “Our ships executed flawlessly while operating in close proximity, and that’s a testament to not only the expertise of the U.S. and JMSDF sailors, but also to the strength of our naval partnership.”

Personnel exchanges were conducted through cross-deck helicopter operations utilizing Coronado’s embarked MH-60S and the SH-60K Seahawk onboard Izumo.

The three ships conducted precision maneuvering events and communication exercises while underway, both focused on ensuring the two navies are prepared to work together efficiently in future operations.

“My ship, JS Izumo, the largest ship in the JMSDF, has high capability in support of HA/DR activities in this region,” said Capt. Yoshihiro Kai, commanding officer, JS Izumo. “This bilateral exercise improved our teamwork, tactical skill and readiness.”

“Bilateral exercise like this increased tactical skills and improve response capabilities,” said Cmdr. Hirotaka Okumura, commanding officer, JS Sazanami.

A PASSEX is unique because it allows navies to operate closely and in ways shore exercises do not allow. It further provides the crews with real-life situations to practice their everyday watchstanding and communication skills with foreign vessels.

Prior to the PASSEX the three ships participated in the International Maritime Defense Exhibition (IMDEX) in Singapore. IMDEX is one of the largest maritime exhibitions in the Asia-Pacific region, featuring a trade show and a series of multilateral exercises and exchanges.

On behalf of Commander, Task Force 73, Destroyer Squadron 7 serves as operational commander for littoral combat ships rotationally deployed to 7th Fleet, and conducts advanced planning, organizes resources, and directly supports the execution of maritime engagements such as the Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) exercise series, the Naval Engagement Activity (NEA) with Vietnam, and the multilateral Southeast Asia Cooperation and Training (SEACAT) exercise with Bangladesh, Cambodia, Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, and Thailand.
---end---
http://www.pacom.mil/Media/News/New...-force-conduct-passing-exercise-in-south-chi/

US Sailors on JS Izumo watching USS Coronado maneuver with JS Izumo.


----------



## Suika

In an October 2016 JGSDF review, US strikers, Ospreys, and Blackhawks participated in the parade.

---start---
It is known that USMC Osprey will fly in the JGSDF Central Military Parade which will be held this month on the 23rd.

The Central Military Parade is held at Camp Asaka once every three years. Prime Minister Abe and Defense Minster Inada will be present and about 4,000 JGSDF personnel, along with tanks and attack helicopters, will participate in the parade. This year will be the first time that USMC Osprey will fly in the Central Military Parade. About the Osprey, last year at the JMSDF fleet review, and the year before at JASDF air fleet review, it has flown and been on display, thus it will become the third consecutive year. Also, US military Blackhawks and Strikers are planned to participate. Japanese government officials stated that "it will further deepen the Japan-US alliance", and are thinking to advance joint-operation between the SDF and US military from now on.

今月23日に行われる陸上自衛隊の中央観閲式に、アメリカ海兵隊のオスプレイが祝賀飛行することが分かりました。

　朝霞駐屯地で3年に一度、行われる中央観閲式。安倍総理大臣や稲田防衛大臣らが出席して、約4000人の陸上自衛隊の隊員、そして戦車や攻撃用ヘリコプターなどが参加する予定です。今年はアメリカ海兵隊のオスプレイが初めて中央観閲式で祝賀飛行をします。オスプレイについては、去年の海上自衛隊の観艦式、おととしの航空自衛隊の航空観閲式でも飛行や展示がされていて3年連続になります。このほか、アメリカ軍の軍用ヘリ「ブラックホーク」や装甲車「ストライカー」も参加する予定です。日本政府関係者は「日米同盟をより深化させたものだ」と述べ、今後、自衛隊とアメリカ軍との共同運用を進めていく考えです。
---end---
http://news.tv-asahi.co.jp/news_politics/articles/000085174.html


----------



## Suika

A new frigate design, 2 will be produced each year starting from 2018. 8 are planned to be made.

---start---
Japan plans to accelerate a warship building program to make two frigates a year to patrol the fringes of the East China Sea, where it disputes island ownership with China, three people with knowledge of the plan said.

Japan previously was building one 5,000-ton class destroyer a year, but will now make two 3,000-ton class ships a year, beginning from the April 2018 fiscal year, the people said, declining to be identified as they are not authorized to talk to the media.

It aims to produce a fleet of eight of the new class of smaller, cheaper vessels, which may also have mine-sweeping and anti-submarine capability.

Naval shipyard operators including Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Japan Marine United Corp (JMU) and Mitsui Engineering and Shipbuilding are expected to bid for the work, the people said.

Japan and China dispute ownership of a group of islands in the East China Sea, about 220 km (140 miles) northeast of Taiwan. In Japan, they are known as the Senkakus, while China calls them the Diaoyu islands.

Senior Japanese military officials have said they are concerned that China may seek to increase its influence in the East China Sea around Japan's southern Okinawa island chain. Japan provides military aid to Southeast Asian countries including the Philippines and Vietnam that oppose China's territorial claims in the neighboring South China Sea.

BUILD-SHARING

In a departure from normal procurement practice, Japan's Ministry of Defense said in a report published on Wednesday it will require the winner of the - eight frigate - contract to offer major portions of the build to other bidders.

The change is meant to ensure naval shipyards remain open.

In the past two years, JMU has won contracts to build the larger Aegis-equipped destroyers, raising some concern among defense ministry officials that rivals could shutter their shipyards, one of the sources said.

"We need to ensure our ability to build naval vessels at home," the person said.

The new ships will cost 40-50 billion yen ($353-$443 million) each, another of the sources said.
---end---
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-japan-navy-frigates-idUSKBN15W13S

At this defense show, the frigate model is said to be 3,000 tons and have a speed of about 40 knots.









Funds (3.3 billion yen or about 35 million USD) for research into a new compact and integrated set of radar and sensors was laid out in the 2015 defense budget. So it looks like the mast shown on the model is from this research. Image below is on the page labeled as page 4.




http://www.mod.go.jp/j/yosan/2015/yosan.pdf


----------



## Suika

Japan is increasing defenses on the islands near the Senkaku islands.





南西諸島の陸上
自衛隊配備計画
Plans for stationing JGSDF on Nansei Islands.

奄美大島
Amami Oshima: 550 personnel. By 2018.
宮古島
Miyakojima: 700-800 personnel. By 2018.
石垣島
Ishigakishima: 500-600 personnel. By 2019.

These three include civil disturbance unit, anti-ship missile unit, and SAM unit.

与那国島
Yonagunijima: 150 personnel. By the end of 2015. Coastal Surveillance unit.


Japan to develop a new land based anti-ship missile that will have a range of about 300km.
---start---
The Japanese government is developing a new land-to-sea missile to reinforce the defenses of remote Japanese-controlled islets in the East China Sea known as the Senkaku in Japan and the Diaoyu in China, the Yomiuri Shimbun reports on August 14. The Japan-administered Senkaku Islands are also claimed by both China and Taiwan.

Japan has not revealed many details about the new weapon system except that it will have an approximate range of 300 kilometers (186 miles), use solid fuel, and is slated to be deployed by 2023. Funding for the new missile will be included in the fiscal year 2017 defense budget request and it will solely be developed and produced in Japan.

“The new missile will be mounted on a vehicle, making it easy to transport and change positions. It will have a guidance system using the global positioning system (GPS) or other means, and be capable of striking targets, such as other countries’ warships deployed around remote islands, from nearby islands,” the Yomiuri Shimbun reveals.

The new missile will supplement the Type 12 subsonic anti-ship missile, an upgraded variant of the Mitsubishi Heavy Industries’ Type 88 surface-to-ship missile with a reported range of 200 kilometers (124 miles), currently in service with the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (GSDF). The Type 12 missile is carries by a transporter erector launcher, each carrying six missiles.

According to Yomiuri Shimbun, the new missile system could also be used for reoccupying islands:

The new surface-to-ship missile would also be effective if a remote island is occupied. When GSDF units conduct landing operations, they currently focus on naval gunfire from destroyers with a short firing range or dropping bombs from fighter jets. That involves a high risk of being counterattacked. The new missile would make it possible to assist the GSDF landing units from nearby islands.

The new coastal missile batteries will likely be stationed on Miyako Island in Okinawa prefecture about 170 kilometers (105 miles) from the Senkaku Islands, and Yonaguni Island, part of Okinawa Prefecture in the East China Sea, located 150 kilometers (90 miles) south of the disputed Senkaku/Diaoyu islands and 100 kilometers (62 miles) east of Taiwan.

In March, the GSDF finished construction of a permanent new radar station on Yonaguni Island. As I reported (See: “New Radar Facility: Japan Expands Military Presence in East China Sea”), the new radar station was deployed to improve Japan’s air and maritime domain awareness around the Nansei (aka Ryukyu) island chain and to provide an early warning system in the event of conflict with China.

Tensions between China and Japan have progressively been rising in the East China Sea this year. This month, six China Coast Guard ships, accompanied by more than two hundred fishing vessels, entered disputed waters around the Senkaku/Diaoyu Islands. China has also installed new radar equipment on a gas platform in the East China Sea in August, according to Japan’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Both countries have yet to delimit their exclusive economic zones in the disputed waters.

The Japan Air-Self Defense Force (JASDF) had to scramble its fighter jets 571 times during fiscal year 2015 to intercept Chinese military aircraft approaching or intruding Japanese airspace. As a response, for the first time in 50 years, the JASDF has stood up a new air wing consisting of Mitsubishi F-15J all-weather air superiority fighters to fend off Chinese advances—in particular in the East China Sea (See: “Japan Forms New Air Wing to Fend off China’s Advances in East China Sea”).
---end---
http://thediplomat.com/2016/08/dete...ew-anti-ship-missile-for-defense-of-senkakus/

The range area of a 300km range anti-ship missile shown on the image below.







US PACOM commander, Admiral Harry Harris visited Yonaguni island a few days ago.




---start---
The head of the U.S. Pacific Command has visited for the first time a key Ground Self-Defense Force listening post just 150 km (90 miles) south of the Senkaku Islands in the East China Sea.

Adm. Harry Harris was accompanied by Self-Defense Forces Chief of Staff, Joint Staff, Adm. Katsutoshi Kawano on the visit Wednesday to the radar station on Okinawa’s tiny Yonaguni Island, the Pacific Command and the Japanese Defense Ministry said in statements.

The visit to Yonaguni was also a first for Kawano.

Japan activated the outpost on Yonaguni, the southernmost of the Ryukyu Islands, last year. That move stoked anger in Beijing, which claims the Senkakus and calls them Diaoyu.

The two nations have for decades been embroiled in a heated territorial dispute over the Senkakus, and China’s routine practice of sending government ships and planes near the islands — aimed at probing Japanese reactions — have stoked fears of an accidental clash.

In a speech to a think tank Wednesday, Harris signaled that the U.S. military could continue to conduct so-called freedom of navigation operations in the disputed South China Sea.

“I have believed and advocated for the necessity for the United States, and our friends and allies and partners, by the way, to continue to exercise our rights on international law,” Harris said. “We should be able to fly, sail and operate wherever international law allows.”

China has moved closer to cementing effective control of the disputed South China Sea in recent years, building in the strategic waterway a series of man-made islands that Harris famously criticized as a “great wall of sand.”

Washington says Beijing has continued to bolster its military capabilities in the waters, through which $5 trillion in trade passes each year. The Philippines, Vietnam, Malaysia, Taiwan and Brunei also have overlapping claims.

Japan, which is not a claimant to the South China Sea, has joined Harris, one of the most vocal opponents of the Chinese land-reclamation projects, in urging China to respect the rule of law.

In his speech Wednesday, Harris also labeled North Korea’s recent military provocations “a recipe for a disaster” and warned against complacency in the face of surging tensions on the Korean Peninsula.

“The dangerous behavior by North Korea is not just a threat to the Korean Peninsula,” Harris said at the event in Tokyo, referring to Pyongyang’s latest test-firing of an advanced new missile Sunday. “It’s a threat to Japan. It’s a threat to China. It’s a threat to Russia.”

On Tuesday, Harris and Kawano also met at the Defense Ministry in Tokyo, where they held talks on U.S.-Japan defense cooperation and the tense security situation in the Asia-Pacific region, including the North Korean threat.

Sebastian Maslow, a research fellow at the Graduate School of International Cooperation Studies at Kobe University, said Harris’ visit and tour of the Yonaguni outpost highlights the U.S. and Japanese commitment to countering China’s increasingly aggressive moves in the East and South China seas.

“For years Japanese strategists and U.S.-Japan alliance managers have tried to counter China’s increasing presence in the East and South China Seas. This visit confirms that commitment,” Maslow said.

It also conveys a “strong signal to Japan and indeed U.S. partners in the region that despite political instability in the U.S., Washington is committed to security guarantees,” he added.
---end---
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...edom-navigation-south-china-sea/#.WSGyLut97cs


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Exclusive: U.S., Japanese firms collaborating on new missile defense radars - sources*
Reuters May 23, 2017





FILE PHOTO: Logos of Mitsubishi Electric Corp are seen at a news conference at the company's headquarters in Tokyo, Japan, May 23, 2016. REUTERS/Toru Hanai/File Photo

By Tim Kelly and Nobuhiro Kubo

TOKYO (Reuters) - Raytheon Co and Lockheed Martin Corp are working with Japanese partners on rival projects to develop new radars that will enhance Japan's shield against any North Korean missile strike, government and defense industry sources in Tokyo told Reuters.

*Raytheon is allied with Mitsubishi Electric Corp* on the project while *Lockheed is working with Fujitsu Ltd*.

The intent is to extend the range of Japan's detection and targeting radars multiple times beyond range of models currently deployed at sea, the five government and industry sources said.

The proposed Aegis Ashore radars would be variants of models already developed by Raytheon and Lockheed, the sources said. They would include components using *gallium nitride, an advanced material fabricated separately by Mitsubishi Electric and Fujitsu that can amplify power far more efficiently than conventional silicon-based semiconductors*.
_
"Japan's government is very interested in acquiring this capability,"_ said one of the sources with knowledge of the radar plans. The sources asked not to be identified because they were not authorized to speak to the media. _"Japan wants to have Aegis Ashore operational by 2023 at the latest,"_ said another of the sources.​
The idea is that such systems could *eventually be sold to the U.S. or other militaries*, representing a second chance for Japan to break into global arms markets after a failed bid last year to sell Australia a fleet of submarines in what Tokyo had hoped would spur military exports. Prime Minister Shinzo Abe ended a decades-old ban on arms exports in 2014 to help beef up the nation's military and lower the unit cost of home-built military equipment but Japan's long-isolated defense companies have so far had scant success winning business overseas.

_"Rather than a fully engineered submarine or other platform, the *best way Japan can win export deals is to get Japanese components and technology integrated into U.S. equipment*,"_ another of the sources said.​
Read the full article at https://finance.yahoo.com/news/exclusive-u-japanese-firms-collaborating-050929260.html


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Japan’s H-IIA conducts Michibiki-2 launch*
May 31, 2017 by William Graham 




Japan’s *H-IIA rocket* launched the second navigation satellite in the country’s *Quasi-Zenith Satellite System* in the first of three launches scheduled for Thursday. Liftoff for the Michibiki-2 satellite took place from the Tanegashima Space Centre, on schedule, at 09:17 JST (00:17 UTC).

The payload of Thursday’s launch, Michibiki No.2, is the second member of Japan’s Quasi-Zenith Satellite System (QZSS). Once complete, the QZSS constellation will initially consist of four satellites: three in inclined geosynchronous orbits and one in geostationary orbit.

The satellites will be operated by a private company, *Quasi-Zenith Satellite System Services Incorporated*, in partnership with the *Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA)*. The program’s aim is to provide additional navigation signals, compatible with the US Air Force’s Global Positioning System (GPS) satellites, which will allow for more accurate navigation in Japan’s built-up cities.

The orbit used by QZSS is unusual in that it is geosynchronous, but not geostationary. Three of the initial four satellites, including Michibiki No.2, will operate in orbits inclined at 44 degrees to the equator, with perigees slightly below and apogees slightly above geostationary altitude. This gives the orbit a figure-eight ground track centered around a point on the equator at a longitude of 135 degrees east.

With three satellites evenly spaced around this orbit, at least one spacecraft will always be within 30 degrees of zenith – or the point directly overhead – for any users in Japan or neighboring countries. The system will also include one satellite – expected to be Michibiki No.3 – in a regular geostationary orbit.

A satellite navigation receiver uses time signals from multiple satellites to triangulate its location. In cities, urban canyons can prevent signals propagating correctly – both by blocking line-of-sight to satellites and by reflecting signals – resulting in a multi-path effect that may cause the receiver to misidentify its position.

QZSS will provide additional signals to help improve accuracy; having a satellite close to the receiver’s zenith helps to ensure that signals are not blocked or reflected. QZSS broadcasts L1C/A, L1C, L2C and L5 navigation signals compatible with the US Global Positioning System, with additional L1S, L5S and L6 signals also available.

The QZSS system is expected to become operational in 2018 with the initial four-satellite constellation. By 2024, Japan aims to increase the number of satellites to seven.




The launch of Michibiki No.2 came almost seven years after that of the program’s first satellite, Michibiki No.1. That satellite, which was launched on 11 September 2010, has served as a demonstrator for the constellation but will also form part of the initial operational system.

Michibiki No.2 was built by *Mitsubishi Electric* and is based on the *DS-2000 satellite bus*. With a mass of around 4,000 kilograms (8,800 lb) the satellite measures 6.2 by 2.9 by 2.8 meters (20.3 by 9.5 by 9.2 feet) stowed. Ordered in 2013, Michibiki No.2 incorporates upgrades over Michibiki No.1, including an increased design life of fifteen years.

Power to the satellite is provided by twin solar arrays, with a span of 19 meters (62 feet). These are designed to generate 6.3 kilowatts of power at the end of the spacecraft’s design life.

The satellite carries a space environment data acquisition (SEDA) package – consisting of a particle detector and a magnetometer – intended to return data about the satellite’s environment and aid diagnostics in the event of a malfunction.

Michibiki No.2 was launched by *Mitsubishi Heavy Industries*’ H-IIA rocket. H-IIA Flight 34 (F-34) will use the rocket’s 202 configuration, a two-stage vehicle augmented by a pair of SRB-A3 solid rocket motors.

The 202 configuration was originally the lightest version of the H-IIA, with the 2022 and 2024 versions adding two and four Castor-4AXL motors respectively and the heavier H-IIA 204 using four SRB-A motors. Incremental upgrades – including the replacement of the original SRB-A boosters with the higher-specification SRB-A3 – have improved the H-IIA 202’s performance, with the 2022 and 2024 configurations having since been retired.

The 202 configuration is the most-launched version of the H-IIA, accounting for twenty of the rocket’s thirty-three launches before F-34. Since its maiden flight in August 2001, the H-IIA has completed thirty-two of its launches successfully, with the only failure being of an H-IIA 2024 on the rocket’s sixth flight – which was left unable to achieve orbit after one of its SRB-A boosters failed to separate.

The *H-II family of rockets* launch from Japan’s *Tanegashima Space Centre* and its *Yoshinobu Launch Complex*. Consisting of two launch pads, this complex was constructed for the original H-II, which flew in 1994. The second pad was built in the early 2000s to provide for additional H-IIA launch operations, but has never been used by the H-IIA. Instead it is used by the larger H-IIB.




Rockets are assembled vertically in the complex’s vehicle assembly building and rolled to one of the two launch pads atop a mobile launch platform. For H-IIA F-34, rollout occurred around 19:00 local time (11:00 UTC) on Wednesday, with the rocket arriving at the launch pad by 19:25.

Thursday’s countdown proceeded towards X-0, Japan’s designation for the time of launch. Seconds before the count reaches this point, the first stage’s LE-7A engine ignited, with ignition of the two SRB-A3 solid rocket motors and liftoff timed for X-0.

Both stages of the H-IIA burn cryogenic propellant – liquid hydrogen oxidized by liquid oxygen – while the solid rocket motors use hydroxyl-terminated polybutadiene (HTPB).

The boosters provided thrust to augment the H-IIA’s first stage for the first 98 seconds of flight. Burnout, defined as the point at which the boosters’ thrust drops below 2%, was followed ten seconds later by the separation of the spent booster casings. At booster separation, the rocket was at an altitude of approximately 54 kilometers (34 miles, 29 nautical miles) and traveling at a velocity of 1.5 kilometers per second (0.93 miles per second, 3,400 mph).

After booster separation the first stage continued to burn, powering H-IIA F-34 towards orbit. The rocket’s payload fairing separated from around Michibiki No.2 at the nose of the rocket four minutes and ten seconds after liftoff, with the rocket having climbed to 151 kilometres (93.8 miles, 81.5 nautical miles) – clear of the dense lower regions of Earth’s atmosphere that the fairing acts to protect its payload from.

Six minutes and thirty-eight seconds after liftoff, Main Engine Cutoff (MECO) occurred. Having burned its propellant, the first stage shut down. Stage separation took place eight seconds later. A further six seconds after staging the rocket’s second stage ignited to begin the first of two planned burns.




The H-IIA’s second stage is powered by a single LE-5B engine. Its first burn was expected to last five minutes and 42 seconds, placing itself and Michibiki No.2 into an initial parking orbit. Following a twelve-minute coast phase the stage began a three-minute burn to inject Michibiki No.2 into a high-inclination geosynchronous transfer orbit.

Spacecraft separation occurred fifty seconds after the end of the upper stage’s second burn; at twenty-eight minutes and 24 seconds mission elapsed time.

The H-IIA launch was the thirtieth of 2017 worldwide and the fourth of the year for Japan – three of which have used H-IIA vehicles. It is unclear when Japan’s next launch will be, with several undated H-IIA missions due before the end of the year. These include two further spacecraft for the *QZSS constellation*, the *Global Change Observation Mission – Climate (GCOM-C) Earth science satellite* and a new *Information Gathering Satellite (IGS) reconnaissance spacecraft*.

https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2017/05/japans-h-iia-michibiki-2-launch/


----------



## initial_d

It's good to see japanese thread are active after @nihonjin left the forum, can somebody create a thread specially for south korea and taiwan


----------



## Penguin

Can't wait to see her sail in company of her newer half sister, with escorts.




2 USN CVNs, 1 _Hyūga_ DDH-181, 1 Atago class DDG, 5 Burke class DDG, 2 Ticonderoga CG.

[Penguin notes: moved here by mods from CV-16 Liaoning thread in China Defence sub-forum, hence the first line of text may appear strange]


----------



## Suika

Some pictures of the large made of two US carriers in the post above. JASDF F-15Js joined the exercise. The joint-training between the USN and JMSDF was from June 1st to June 3rd. The JASDF participated on June 2nd and June 3rd.
http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/formal/info/news/201706/20170601-01.pdf




























JS Izumo and JS Sazanami conducted joint-training with USS Dewey in the South China Sea in late May.
---start---
The JMSDF stated that helicopter destroyer "Izumo" and destroyer "Sazanami" carried out joint training with USS Dewey in the South China Sea on the 26th and 27th of May. USS Dewey carried out a "freedom of navigation" operation in the South China Sea. The JMSDF said that their destroyers did not participate in the "freedom of navigation" operation and that the joint-training was in things like formation check and communication.

海上自衛隊は２８日、ヘリコプター搭載型護衛艦「いずも」と護衛艦「さざなみ」が、南シナ海で「航行の自由」作戦を実施した米海軍のミサイル駆逐艦デューイと２６～２７日、南シナ海で共同訓練したと明らかにした。海自によると、護衛艦は「航行の自由」作戦には参加しておらず、共同訓練は編隊の確認や通信などだった。
---end---
http://www.sankei.com/politics/news/170528/plt1705280022-n1.html














http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/izumo-sazanami/index.html

Flight 24





Flight 25





First F-35A assembled by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries.


----------



## Suika

Duterte visited JS Izumo docked in Subic Bay.





Sports exchange between the Philippine Navy and the JMSDF




http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/izumo-sazanami/index.html

BRP Rajah Humabon on friendship joint-training in tactical maneuvers and communication with JS Izumo and JS Sazanami on June 8th.




http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/formal/info/news/201706/20170609-01.pdf

One of the TC-90s that the Philippines received from Japan recently made a farewell flight with JS Izumo.







USS Ronald Reagan carried out joint cruise training with JS Hyuga and JS Ashigara from June 3rd to June 9th going from the Sea of Japan down south to the sea area east of Okinawa. On June 6th, Naha based JASDF F-15Js and E-2C joined and trained with EA-18s.
http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/formal/info/news/201706/20170609-02.pdf










US Navy LCAC enters JMSDF Osumi-Class Tank Landing Ship.


----------



## Satria Manggala

*Arms show offers Japan venue to build military ties in Southeast Asia*

By Tim Kelly and Nobuhiro Kubo | TOKYO
Defense firms will put out their wares on Monday at Japan's only dedicated arms show, a site for Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's government to promote industrial military ties that will bolster the country's influence in Southeast Asia.

Japan's defense ministry has invited Southeast Asian military representatives from Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam to a separate military technology seminar, aiming to ensure attendance for the three-day Maritime Air Systems and Technologies Asia (MAST) show near Tokyo, two sources said.

"The Ministry of Defense is hosting the seminar right after MAST closes," said one of the sources with knowledge of the plan.

Abe's government wants to make arms sales and military technology collaboration a new plank of Japanese diplomacy in Southeast Asia as it counters China's growing influence in the South China Sea.

About $5 trillion in ship-borne trade passes through the strategic waterway each year, much of it to and from Japan.

In 2014, Abe ended a decades-old arms export ban, partly to cut procurement costs by widening arms production, but also, for the first time since World War Two, to allow Japan to offer arms technology as a lure for closer military ties.

The small Southeast Asian arms market is growing as economic growth boosts defense spending. Japan is likely push to back against China's offers to supply military equipment to the region.

"*The only thing that really matters in Southeast Asia is cost and China will offer at low cost,*" said Paul Burton, director of aerospace, defense and security at IHS Markit in Singapore.

"They will quite happily give away the family jewels in terms of enabling indigenous production, training the local workforce and offset into other sectors."

*LESS RELUCTANT*

In their first outing at MAST Asia in 2015 Japanese firms were still reluctant to advertise their defense work to a public wary of any return to militarism. Only NEC Corp exhibited alone, with other firms clustering together in a single display.

That hesitation seems to have eased. At least 16 Japanese firms are exhibiting alone, from leading arms maker Mitsubishi Heavy Industries , to the maker of the sub-hunting P-1 patrol jet, Kawasaki Heavy Industries, and ShinMaywa Industries, which builds the US-2 amphibious plane.

"We intend to showcase our wide range of products and technologies to event participants," said a spokesman for Mitsubishi Heavy.

Showcased items include a guided missile destroyer display, a prototype amphibious vehicle model, minehunting technology and demonstrations of a laser radar surveillance system.

The three-day show will include overseas exhibitors, such as F-35 stealth fighter maker Lockheed Martin Corp and France's Thales SA, and will have double the floor space of the 2015 event, a spokeswoman for the organizer said.

(Reporting by Tim Kelly and Nobuhiro Kubo; Editing by Clarence Fernandez)


----------



## Shotgunner51

*C4iSR: Joint & Common Equipment *
*MAST Asia 2017: NEC introduces second-generation underwater invasion warning system*
*Michele Capeleto, Tokyo* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly 12 June 2017

NEC Corporation has developed an improved variant of its sonar-based underwater invasion warning system (UIWS).

Speaking at the MAST Asia 2017 exhibition in Tokyo, Makoto Ogawa, a member of the corporation's Radio Application Division, said that the new model will provide a more reliable deterrent against underwater threats posed to critical infrastructure in coastal areas.

"[Strategic] targets such as oil rigs, ports, power plants, or harbours are exposed to often neglected underwater threats. The [second-generation] UIWS aims to mitigate those threats by detecting their reflected acoustic signal.

"Defending coastal facilities with the sole use of radars or cameras generates a security hole, because radio and light waves do not perform well under water," said Ogawa.

http://www.janes.com/article/71337/...generation-underwater-invasion-warning-system


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Land Platforms *
*MAST Asia 2017: Mitsubishi Amphibious Vehicle breaks cover*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Tokyo* - IHS Jane's Navy International 13 June 2017

*Key Points*

Mitsubishi has unveiled details of a tracked amphibious vehicle it is proposing to Japan's army
Vehicle is intended to boost the service's amphibious transport capabilities






_A model of the Mitsubishi Amphibious Vehicle, depicted in water operation mode, on display at MAST Asia 2017. (IHS/Ridzwan Rahmat)_

Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) has revealed further details of a tracked amphibious vehicle demonstrator it is currently proposing for the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force (JGSDF).

The details were revealed at the MAST Asia 2017 defence exhibition and conference, which is taking place in Tokyo from 12-14 June. According MHI officials who spoke to _Jane's_ at the exhibition, the Mitsubishi Amphibious Vehicle has been designed to achieve both good manoeuvrability on land, and relatively higher speeds in the water in comparison to other amphibious vehicles in the market today.

http://www.janes.com/article/71355/mast-asia-2017-mitsubishi-amphibious-vehicle-breaks-cover


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Air Platforms *
*MAST Asia 2017: Japan unveils further details of multipurpose trimaran concept proposal for JMSDF*
*Ridzwan Rahmat, Tokyo* - IHS Jane's Navy International 13 June 2017

*Key Points*

Japan has unveiled further details of a trimaran concept it has been working on since 2014
Platform is intended to fill the gap between the JMSDF's large surface combatants and small patrol boats





_A model of the trimaran concept being proposed by ATLA to the JMSDF. (IHS/Ridzwan Rahmat)_

The Japanese Ministry of Defense's (MoD's) acquisition, technology & logistics agency (ATLA) has unveiled further details of a multipurpose trimaran concept that is being proposed to the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF).

A study for the concept was first initiated in 2014 in response to a requirement for a platform that can swiftly respond to naval mine threats, but it has since evolved to fill a perceived gap between the JMSDF's larger surface combatants and smaller patrol craft, according to an ATLA official who spoke to _Jane's_ at the MAST Asia 2017 defence exhibition and conference in Tokyo.

http://www.janes.com/article/71354/...tipurpose-trimaran-concept-proposal-for-jmsdf


----------



## Suika

There was footage of the Mitsubishi Amphibious Vehicle at the event.




At 2:00





Some designs by Mitsui at the event.






















JS Izumo, JS Sazanami, USS Sterett, HMAS Ballarat, and HMCS Winnipeg conducted joint-training in the South China Sea on June 9th and 10th









http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/formal/info/news/201706/20170612-01.pdf




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1478545545540492





First flight by the first Mitsubishi assembled F-35A.






Poster for Fuji live fire demonstration this August.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201706141054607513-japan-missile-defence-drills-dprk/

*Japan will begin military drills involving air and missile defense interceptors amid the threat from North Korea.*

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Japan will begin military drills involving Patriot Advanced Capability-3 (PAC-3) air and missile defense interceptors amid the threat from North Korea, local media reported Tuesday, citing the country's defense ministry officials.

Earlier in the day, Japan's Defense Minister Tomomi Inada announced the start of the exercises on Thursday while the officials in her ministry said that the drills would be conducted at four military bases and posts across the country, Japan's NHK broadcaster reported.

According to the media, this is the first time that the plans to hold such military exercises are made public by the Japan authorities.

Inada underlined the importance to improve tactical skills in dealing with ballistic missiles amid the increasing severity of the security environment surrounding Japan, the broadcaster reported. The minister also announced the Defense Ministry's plans to hold joint drills with the United States were aimed at strengthening missile defense, the report added.

Over the recent months, Pyongyang carried out a number of missile launches including the reported salvo of short-range surface-to-ship missiles on Thursday. The tests were criticized by the international community and raised the security concerns of the neighboring countries.

PAC-3 is a high-velocity interceptor defending against tactical ballistic missiles, cruise missiles and aircraft.

*********




https://sputniknews.com/military/201706141054608154-japan-f-35-test-flight/

*The first F-35 fighter jet assembled in Japan completed its maiden flight, local media reported Tuesday.*

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — The aircraft's test flight from an airport in Japan's central Aichi prefecture took about two hours, Japan's NHK broadcaster reported.

The Japanese Defense Ministry officials who checked the plane's functions, noted the aircraft's ability to maneuver and said everything was functioning normally, the reports added.

After several more tests in Japan, the F-35 fighter jet will be used in training flights in the United States, according to the broadcaster.

On June 5, the US defense and aerospace company Lockheed Martin announced in a press release that the Japanese manufacturing company Mitsubishi Heavy Industries has successfully assembled the first of 38 F-35 fighters in a US-supervised contract. The Japanese Ministry of Defense selected the F-35 as the nation’s next-generation air defense fighter jet in December 2011, and won US approval for a fleet of 42 jets, the release explained. 

The first four jets were previously built in the United States and delivered to Japan, while the remaining 38 will be assembled by Mitsubishi under supervision of Lockheed Martin and US government officials, according to the document.

F-35 is a single-seat, single-engine fighter aircraft designed for many missions with advanced, integrated sensors built into every aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

That's an old picture of the F-35A in that Sputnik article. It's from 2014 at the 60th anniversary of the Self-Defense Force and it was possibly not a real F-35A but just a model.


----------



## Suika

---start---
On June 14th, it has become known that the National Security Investigating Committee of the LDP (parliament member Chairman Imazu Hiroshi) put together an interim report draft for the next midterm defense buildup plan (2019-2023). As North Korea continues in nuclear and missile development, it became clear that investigations are being carried out in strengthening ballistic missile defense (BMD) by introducing new equipment, and in possessing "enemy-base strike ability" which is attacking an enemy base abroad.

Concerning possessing the ability to attack an enemy base, the draft requires "the government to promptly initiate investigation towards realization and fully build up provisions." Regarding ballistic missile defense, the current investigation into the introduction of the land based aegis system "Aegis Ashore" and the latest US missile interception system "Terminal High Altitude Area Defense missile (THAAD)" are to be concluded quickly.

About the defense budget that has been maintained at around 1% of Gross Domestic Product (GDP), the demand made by the Trump administration towards member countries of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) to achieve the goal of a defense budget of 2% has been indicated. "On the basis of the severe national security environment, a sufficient scale is to be assured" is written.

For major equipment, along with increasing the number of F-35A advance stealth fighters that currently 42 are planned to be introduced by the JASDF, it is required that the JMSDF increases the number of submarines, destroyers, and so on. Also, in order to increase information gathering capabilities, there is a requirement to investigate into Japan's own early warning satellites.

Meanwhile it is proposed that the Self-Defense Force should be able to do cyber attacks. Against cyber attacks from other countries, the necessity of carrying out legal liquidation was indicated regarding employing the right to self-defense.

Points of the LDP interim report draft
ーbegin investigation into possessing the ability to attack an enemy base
ーintroduction of new equipment like Aegis Ashore and/or THAAD
ーreference to the 2% of GDP of NATO members for the defense budget
ーincrease the number of F-35As, submarines, and destroyers
ーinvestigation into Japan's own early warning satellites
ーSelf=Defense Force possessing the ability to do cyber attacks.（2017/06/14-19:17）

自民党の安全保障調査会（会長・今津寛衆院議員）が次期中期防衛力整備計画（２０１９～２３年度）に向けてまとめた中間報告原案が１４日、分かった。北朝鮮が核・ミサイル開発を進める中、弾道ミサイル防衛（ＢＭＤ）態勢を強化する新規装備品導入や国外の敵基地を攻撃する「敵基地攻撃能力」の保有検討を明記した。
　原案は敵基地攻撃能力の保有に関し、「政府が実現に向けた検討を迅速に開始し、万全の備えを構築する」ことを求めた。弾道ミサイル防衛では、陸上配備型イージスシステム「イージス・アショア」や米最新鋭地上配備型迎撃システム「高高度防衛ミサイル（ＴＨＡＡＤ）」の導入に向けた結論を急ぐよう促した。
　国内総生産（ＧＤＰ）比１％前後で推移している防衛費については、トランプ米政権が北大西洋条約機構（ＮＡＴＯ）加盟国に対し、国防費をＧＤＰ比２％とする目標達成を求めていると指摘。「厳しい安全保障環境を踏まえ、十分な規模を確保する」と明記した。　
　具体的な装備品では、航空自衛隊が４２機導入するＦ３５Ａ最新鋭ステルス戦闘機の機数をさらに増やすとともに、海上自衛隊の潜水艦や護衛艦などの隻数増も要求。また、情報収集能力を強化するため、日本独自の早期警戒衛星導入へ向けた検討を求めた。
　一方、自衛隊がサイバー攻撃能力を備えるべきだと提案。他国からのサイバー攻撃に対し、自衛権行使に関する法的整理を行う必要性を指摘した。
◇自民中間報告原案のポイント
　一、敵基地攻撃能力の保有に向けた検討開始
　一、イージス・アショアやＴＨＡＡＤの新規装備品を導入
　一、防衛費はＮＡＴＯ加盟国のＧＤＰ比２％を参考
　一、Ｆ３５Ａや潜水艦、護衛艦の機・隻数増
　一、日本独自の早期警戒衛星の導入検討
　一、自衛隊のサイバー攻撃能力保有（2017/06/14-19:17）
---end---
http://www.jiji.com/jc/article?k=2017061401117&g=pol


----------



## Hindustani78

*Japan’s troops trained to use Patriot air-and-missile defense systems.*

https://sputniknews.com/asia/201706151054646063-japan-train-use-patriots/

TOKYO (Sputnik) — Japan’s troops trained on Thursday to use Patriot air-and-missile defense systems against a threat from North Korea, local media reported.

The one-hour exercise took place at the Komaki base in the Aichi prefecture, the NHK news channel said. There was no live fire.

Japanese self-defense forces reportedly drove the system to the base, prepared it for the launch and pointed the missiles toward the sky.

Two more drills will take place at other bases in Japan. They were called by the Defense Ministry after North Korea conducted a series of missile tests this year, with several projectiles plunging into waters in Japan’s exclusive economic zone.

The Patriot Advanced Capability-3 (PAC-3) is a high-velocity interceptor that can defend against tactical ballistic missiles, cruise missiles and planes.

Japan's Defense Minister Tomomi Inada announced the start of the exercises on Wednesday. She said it was important to hone tactical skills, citing a severe security climate. The Defense Ministry also plans to hold joint drills with the United States, she said.


----------



## Hindustani78

************

http://saudigazette.com.sa/world/swimming-robot-probe-damage-japan-nuclear-plant/



A remotely operated underwater vehicle (ROV), developed by Japan's Toshiba and the International Research Institute for Nuclear Decommissioning (IRID), navigates through a pool during a press preview at the IRID facilities in Yokosuka, a suburb of Tokyo, on June 15, 2017. — AFP



A newly developed robot mockup for underwater investigation for a Fukushima's damaged reactor is displayed at a Toshiba Corp. test facility in Yokosuka near Tokyo Thursday, June 15, 2017. — AP



Newly developed robot for underwater investigation at the Fukushima's damaged reactor, moves in the water at a Toshiba Corp. test facility in Yokosuka near Tokyo, Thursday, June 15, 2017. — AP


*YOKOSUKA, JAPAN* — A Japanese industrial group unveiled Thursday a robot designed for underwater probes of damage from meltdowns at the Fukushima Dai-Ichi nuclear plant after the March 2011 earthquake and tsunami.

Remote controlled robots are key to the decades-long decommissioning process for the plant. But super-high radiation and structural damage inside the reactors hampered earlier attempts to inspect areas close to the reactors’ cores.

The developers say they plan to send the new “mini manbo,” or “little sunfish,” probe into the primary containment vessel of Unit 3 at Fukushima in July to study the extent of damage and locate parts of melted fuel thought to have fallen to the bottom of the chamber, submerged by highly radioactive water.

The robot, about the size of a loaf of bread, is equipped with lights, maneuvers with tail propellers and collects data using two cameras and a dosimeter.

During Thursday’s demonstration at a test facility near Tokyo, the probe slowly slid down a rail and glided across the water. A team operated it remotely, with one guiding the robot while another adjusted a cable that transmits data and serves as the robot’s lifeline. The probe entered a mock-up of a containment vessel, its lights glowing in the murky water.

Officials want to send the probe swim deep into the reactor to illuminate the area underneath its core. “The major advantage is it can avoid various obstacles,” said Tsutomu Takeuchi, a senior manager at the nuclear energy division of Toshiba, the electronics and energy company charged with helping clean up the plant.

Japan hopes to locate and start removing fuel from the reactors after Tokyo’s 2020 Olympics.

Snake and scorpion-shaped robots tested earlier became stuck inside two reactors. The scorpion robot’s crawling function failed and it was left inside the plant’s Unit 2 containment vessel. The other, designed to clear debris for the “scorpion” probe, was called back after two hours when two of its cameras stopped working after its total radiation exposure reached 1,000 Sievert — a level that would kill a human within seconds. The plan had been to use the robot for 10 hours at an exposure level of 100 Sievert per hour.

The swimming robot was co-developed Toshiba and the International Research Institute for Nuclear Decommissioning, or IRID, a government-funded consortium.

IRID and its partners have designed other basic robots, including a “muscle” arm robot made by Hitachi-GE Nuclear Energy, and a different arm robot made by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, that are designed to approach the debris from the sides of the reactors.

IRID director Hirotsugu Fujiwara said the biggest challenge is to figure out how to remove melted debris. He’s keen to finally see conditions inside Unit 3. “I feel we are finally at the starting line of decommissioning,” he said.

Scientists need to know the melted nuclear fuel’s exact location and understand structural damage in each of the three wrecked reactors to work out the optimum, safest way to remove the fuel.

“The fuel debris will be a challenge,” said Dale Klein, a former U.S. Nuclear Regulatory Commission chief, who now serves as an outside adviser to the Tokyo Electric Power Co., the plant’s operator. He said it could take six months to a year to obtain necessary data and decide on how to remove the fuel.

“No one in the world has ever had to remove material like this before. So this is something new and it would have to be done carefully and accurately,” Klein said.

Japanese officials say they want to determine preliminary removal methods this summer and start work in 2021.

TEPCO is struggling with the plant’s decommissioning, which is now expected to cost 8 trillion yen ($70 billion), four times an earlier estimate. Part of that cost will be included in Japanese utility bills.

The 2011 meltdown forced tens of thousands of nearby residents to evacuate their homes. Many are still unable to return due to high radiation levels.


----------



## Suika

USS Ronald Reagan and JS Izumo conducted joint-cruising training in the South China Sea from June 13th to June 15th.
http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/formal/info/news/201706/20170616-01.pdf















New Zealand's HMNZS Te Kaha conducted multi-lateral training with the JMSDF, USN, and RCN.
---start---
The New Zealand Defence Force (NZDF) is taking part this week in a multilateral defence exercise in Japanese water that involves detecting, tracking and conducting simulated attacks on enemy submarines.

The Royal New Zealand Navy frigate HMNZS Te Kaha will join the Japanese destroyer JS Inazuma, the Canadian frigates HMCS Winnipeg and Ottawa and United States Navy ships and aircraft in Exercise Pacific Guardian.

This year’s exercise, which will be held from 15-18 June south of Shikoku, Japan’s fourth-largest island, will include combined anti-submarine warfare exercises, surface gunnery and helicopter landings on each other’s vessels.

“It is an opportunity to demonstrate and progress our defence co-operation with partner navies by training together at a tactical level,” Te Kaha Commanding Officer Steve Lenik said.

Te Kaha would send a crew member to serve as liaison officer on the Japanese destroyer and would host a US Navy officer on board during the exercise, Commander Lenik said.

In February, the NZDF deployed a naval task group comprising Te Kaha and the replenishment tanker HMNZS Endeavour for six months of training and activities in 12 countries across the Asia-Pacific region. Since then both ships have trained with the Royal Australian Navy off the coast of Australia and joined a Five Power Defence Arrangements (United Kingdom, Australia, New Zealand, Malaysia, Singapore) exercise in Singapore.

Te Kaha has also visited ports and exercised with the navies of a number of Asian countries, including China, Indonesia, the Philippines, Vietnam and South Korea.
---end---
http://www.nzdf.mil.nz/news/media-r...ing-submarines-in-joint-exercise-in-japan.htm

It marked the 21st time a New Zealand warship has visited Japan. The last time was 4 years ago. It will stay from June 19th until June 23rd.
http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/formal/info/news/201706/20170613-03.pdf
























Japanese Ground Self-Defense Force in the multilateral Exercise Southern Jackaroo 2017 with Australia and the US.
---start---
DARWIN, Australia — Australia’s “Outback” is home to some of the world’s most exotic and dangerous animals, and its desolate plains – coupled with scorching heat – offer a challenge of a lifetime to the most physically fit and mentally tough Soldier.

From May 18-June 2, Soldiers assigned to B Company, “Bulls,” 1st Battalion, 21st Infantry Regiment, 2nd Infantry Brigade Combat Team, 25th Infantry Division, tested their mettle in the Outback, participating in exercise Southern Jackaroo 2017, or SJ, an annual, trilateral military training exercise sponsored by Australia Defense Force with participation of elements of the Japanese Ground Self Defense Force and U.S. Marine Rotational Force-Darwin.

SJ 2017 is one of many annual multinational military training exercises aimed at enhancing professional partnerships, operational readiness and interoperability between U.S. Pacific Command and allied partners within the Asia-Pacific and Indian Ocean Rim regions.

“Exercise Southern Jackaroo is all about improving that critical defense collateral relationship between the defense forces of the U.S., Japan and Australia,” said the commander of 1st Bde., Australian Army, Brigadier Ben James. “Train hard and fight easy – that’s what we are doing out here at Mount Bundey Training Area. Soldiers from all three nations are learning tough lessons about surviving in the field and how best to work alongside each other: It’s been a great exercise.”

“Southern Jackaroo offers an opportunity for our Soldiers to gain a deeper understanding of how we fit into the Pacific area of operation,” said Lt. Col. James Hart, commander of 1-21st Inf. Bn. “It also provides an understanding of the capabilities that our Australian, Japanese and Marine partners (U.S.) bring to the fight: how to operate in a joint environment.”

SJ originally started in 2013 as a combined marksmanship event following the Australian Army Skills at Arms Meeting, a shooting event that involves over 12 nations.

In 2015, SJ evolved into a field training and live-fire exercise with the Australian Army’s Ready Bde. hosting the event.

This year’s exercise was hosted by the Australian Army’s 1st Bde. and included an emphasis on live fire at the platoon level and company level within a Battle Group construct.

“It was very rewarding to see leaders at all levels coordinating directly and effectively with their peers of a different nationality in tactical situations, and to see Soldiers of all ranks gravitating to each other during down periods to learn more and develop as a team,” said Capt. John Voss, commander for B Co., 1-21st Inf. Bn.

SJ 2017 incorporated blank and live-fire scenarios, dismounted and mounted offensive actions, sniper/marksmanship training and defensive operations.

Training for this year’s exercise occurred at the Mount Bundey Training Area in Australia’s Northern Territory, which proved to be a unique and highly physically demanding training environment for the Soldiers of B Co.

“The outback is uniquely demanding. In order to maintain the effectiveness of the individual Soldier over time, we learned how to plan operations to minimize the physical burden during the hottest part of the day and incorporate water sustainment in every aspect of the mission,” said Voss. “We also learned to maximize equipment that is not traditionally necessary, like mosquito nets and sun shade.”

One of the common themes throughout the exercise was how all three nations embraced their differences. Using them as learning lessons, they could incorporate in their own training, but also leveraged similarities to build camaraderie.

“Although, there are differences, we are all quite similar,” said Pvt. Zac Nathan, a Soldier assigned to 1st Bde., Australian Army. “Southern Jackaroo will help the Australian military in future training; the U.S. military uses a much faster pace when conducting TTPs and missions in urban environments. We can take this as a learning point towards how we train.”

“The biggest take-away for the Bulls is how similar we are to our partners, said Voss. “We do a few things differently, but at the end of the day, we know we could swap out individual Soldiers or entire platoons with a partnered Australian unit and not miss a beat.”
---end---
http://www.hawaiiarmyweekly.com/201...ltinational-military-partnerships-in-outback/

Video of the exercise:
http://video.army.gov.au/play/5168




















Two B-1Bs from Guam and two F-15Js from Nyutabaru conducted joint flight training to improve counter response on June 20th in the airspace around Kyushu. The two B-1Bs continued onward and did training with the ROKAF.




http://www.mod.go.jp/asdf/news/houdou/H29/290620.html






Military officers from all 10 ASEAN countries boarded JS Izumo for 5 days in the SCS but outside the 9 dash line area.
---start---
Japan's largest warship steamed into the South China Sea this week in defiance of Chinese assertiveness, with Asian military guests on board to witness helicopters looping over the tropical waters and gunners blasting target buoys.

China claims most of the energy-rich sea through which about$5 trillion in ship-borne trade passes every year, much of it to and from Japanese ports. Neighbors Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Taiwan and Vietnam also have claims.

Japan worries that China is cementing its control in the South China Sea with manmade island bases, arms sales and development aid.

"We are not just here to show our presence, but from the outside that is what it looks like," Rear Admiral Yoshihiro Goga, the commander of the mission, said aboard the Izumo-class helicopter carrier.

Military officers from the ten-member Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) boarded the 248-meter carrier in Singapore on Monday. It returned on Friday after demonstrating naval skills and kit Tokyo hopes will help it bolster alliances in the region.

The Izumo turned back to Singapore before crossing a boundary known as the nine-dash-line into what China claims are its waters.

The high-profile cruise was part of a hitherto unseen coordinated push by Japan's Self Defense Forces and defense bureaucrats to bolster ties with countries ringing the contested waters. It also marked a concerted push into military diplomacy by Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe.

Japan last week held a military technology seminar near Tokyo for representatives from Thailand, Vietnam, the Philippines, Indonesia and Singapore and this week invited ASEAN officers to a disaster relief drill in Tokyo.

Abe's government believes Japan may be better placed to prise Southeast Asian nations away from Chinese influence than its U.S. allies with a gentler approach that emphasizes a common Asian heritage, two sources with knowledge of the diplomatic strategy told Reuters earlier.

While the U.S. has confronted China directly by sending warships close to China's island bases in the South China Sea, Japan so far has shied away from similar provocations.

As the Izumo neared the nine-dash line, the crew were on lookout for Chinese aircraft or ships sent to shadow the flag ship. Apart from brief radar contact with an unidentified aircraft announced by the ship's public address system the carrier, however, sailed on unmolested.
---end---
https://japantoday.com/category/pol...s-asian-guests-on-cruise-in-defiance-of-china


































__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1487850471276666

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201706271055026037-japan-offensive-capabilities-f35-missiles/
*The Japanese Self-Defense Force (JSDF) is making moves to enhance its return on investment in F-35 fighters by equipping the aircraft with Joint Strike Missiles designed by Norway’s Kongsberg Defence Systems, the South China Morning Post reported.*
“Japan has never
previously had anything like this,” defense analyst Lance Gatling of Nexial Research Inc. told the news outlet on Tuesday.

The F-35 can maintain its stealth profile while carrying the weapons, which allows pilots to soar “much closer to targets” when they launch the missiles, Gatling added.

As a self-defense outfit, the JSDF has been reluctant to procure offensive weapons capability, but Tokyo’s posture is shifting as potential regional threats loom on the Korean Peninsula and in the South and East China Seas. Upgrading strike capabilities for the F-35 is a natural decision for policymakers in light of such developments, Yomiuri Shimbun, a Japanese newspaper, reported on June 27.

Japan’s constitution doesn’t prevent the JSDF from targeting and firing at foreign military assets, Tokyo’s government has said according to the Post. Nevertheless, Japan’s increasingly militaristic posture is unlikely to go unnoticed by Pyongyang, which worries about an imperialist Japan regaining strength and preparing for invasion with US and South Korea forces.

Beijing is also likely to question Japan’s motives for obtaining the deadly weapons. As Gatling points out, however, it’s unlikely Japan would use the missiles to target China’s mainland.

Kongsberg designed the Joint Strike Missiles as “a modern weapon system for [Norway’s] new [F-35] aircraft,” the company says on its website. The missile can navigate via modalities including GPS and inertial and terrain reference guidance systems for anti-surface warfare (ASW) and Naval Fire Support (NFS) missions, the weapons maker said. The bomb can hit targets up to 300 kilometers (186 miles) away.


----------



## Suika

US-Japan joint-training at Hawaii next year in the use of anti-ship missiles.
---start---
It became known on the 24th that the US military will carry out joint-training with the Self-Defense Force using JGSDF surface-to-ship guided missiles (SSM). In order to strengthen deterrence and countermeasures, it will be fitted into the Rim of the Pacific exercise (Rimpac) schedule next summer at Hawaii. A US military that does not posses SSMs will learn from the JGSDF about the know-how on equipment and operation, and then coming into view is invoking the SDF Nansei defense to the South China Sea.

The JGSDF's advanced SSMs, like the "Type 12" are a pillar to the strengthening of the Nansei defense which is based on the threats of Chinese Naval warships. Equipping and deployment first started for a Soviet invasion of Hokkaido, but now a shift was made to Nansei defense towards China becoming the target of threat. While on the other hand, for a US whose threat from the Pacific and Atlantic Oceans became more distant no longer has a need for SSM for coastal defense.

However, the US military showing a desire to operate SSMs now is coming from a recognition of their necessity in the shift against China in the South China Sea. Reflecting that was when US Pacific Fleet Commander Harris made a speech in May in Tokyo where he said "indicated a strengthening in the ability to sink ships (for US ground based units) by having to look into plans for island chain defense". With SSMs in mind he also said "learn from the JGSDF".

The island chain indicates the 1st island chain that goes from Kyushu to Okinawa and the Philippines. This defense would be placing SSMs along ally and friendly nations such as the Philippines and Indonesia along this islands to exercise authority over Chinese naval warships.

Giving some maritime defense weight to US land based units is part of a new US military concept called multi-domain battle. It is assessed as taking the growing JGSDF Nansei defense in the East China Sea and expanding it to the South China Sea, and by doing so is the aim of confining Chinese warships within the interior of the 1st island chain.

自衛隊と米軍が、陸上自衛隊の地対艦誘導弾（ＳＳＭ）を使った共同訓練を初めて実施することが２４日、分かった。中国艦艇への抑止力と対処力を強化するためで、来夏のハワイでの米海軍主催による環太平洋合同演習（リムパック）で行う調整に入った。ＳＳＭを保有していない米軍は装備・運用のノウハウを陸自から習得し、自衛隊の南西防衛を南シナ海に援用することを視野に入れている。

　陸自の最新鋭ＳＳＭは「１２式」で、中国海軍艦艇の脅威を踏まえた南西防衛強化の柱。旧ソ連の北海道侵攻に備える装備として配備が始まり、喫緊の脅威対象が中国に移ったことで南西防衛にシフトさせた。一方、太平洋と大西洋で脅威対象から距離的に離れている米国に沿岸防衛用のＳＳＭは不要とされてきた。

　だが、ここにきて米軍がＳＳＭ運用に意欲を示すのは、南シナ海での対中シフトに不可欠だと認識しているためだ。それを象徴するのが米太平洋軍のハリス司令官が５月に東京都内で行った講演で、ハリス氏は「列島線防衛の新しい方策を検討すべきで（米陸上部隊に）艦艇を沈める能力の強化を指示した」と発言。ＳＳＭを念頭に「陸自から学びたい」とも述べた。

　列島線は九州から沖縄、フィリピンなどに至る第１列島線を指す。その防衛とは列島線沿いにある同盟国や友好国のフィリピンやインドネシアなどと連携してＳＳＭを置き、中国海軍艦艇ににらみを利かせる。

米陸上部隊に海上防衛を担わせることは、マルチ・ドメイン・バトル（複数領域での戦闘）という米軍の新たな構想の一環。東シナ海で進めている陸自の南西防衛を南シナ海に拡大するものとも位置づけられ、それにより中国艦艇を第１列島線の内側に封じ込める狙いがある。（半沢尚久）
---end---
http://www.sankei.com/politics/news/170625/plt1706250003-n1.html

The Type 12 SSM.


----------



## Suika

4th flight test of the first MHI assembled F-35.








15 ton class fighter engine making progress. 
The core engine component of what is to be used in the future fighter engine was purchased by the MoD on June 28th. Testing will begin in July and its capabilities will be verified. To realize the future fighter engine, the prototype engine XF9-1 will be developed by June 2018 upon reflection of the core engine research results, and then its capabilities will be verified. During afterburner operation, the aim is to reach a maximum thrust of at least 15 tons.




http://www.mod.go.jp/atla/img/kousouken/news_20170628.pdf





F-15Js train with B-1Bs in the East China Sea on July 6th.
---start---
[Tokyo, the 7th, Reuters] The JASDF said that its F-15s fighters and B-1Bs strategic bombers of the US Air Force conducted joint-training over the waters in the East China Sea at night time on July 6th. It was the first time JASDF aircraft and B-1Bs conducted joint-training at night. While it was said to be regular operations, it is seen to have an aim of adding pressure on North Korea.The B-1Bs heading to the South China Sea after the joint-training.

According to the JASDF, two F-15s from Naha Air Base (Okinawa Prefecture) and two B-1Bs that flew in from Anderson Air Base (US Guam) participated in the joint-training. It was training in flying in formation that was carried out.

While the JASDF has carried out joint-training with B-1Bs in June, according to the US PACAF, this was the first time joint-training was conducted at night. there is a comment on the PACAF homepage that says "Flying and training at night in a safe, effective manner is an important capability shared between the U.S. and Japan".

After the training, instead of returning to Anderson Air Base, the B-1Bs headed to the South China Sea. On the PACAF homepage, it indicated the importance of freedom of navigation which is recognized by international law. It is possible that it had an aim of checking China, who that argues that the South China Sea is their sea.

［東京　７日　ロイター］ - 航空自衛隊は７日、空自のＦ１５戦闘機と米空軍のＢ－１Ｂ戦略爆撃機が６日夜に東シナ海上空で共同訓練を行ったと発表した。空自機とＢ－１Ｂが夜間訓練を実施するのは初めて。常時作戦を行えることを示し、北朝鮮に圧力をかける狙いがあるとみられる。Ｂ－１Ｂは訓練後、南シナ海へ向かった。

空自によると、共同訓練には那覇基地（沖縄県）のＦ１５と、アンダーセン基地（米領グアム）から飛来したＢ－１Ｂが２機ずつ参加。編隊を組んで飛行する訓練を行った。

空自は６月にもＢ－Ｂ１と訓練を実施したが、米太平洋空軍によると、夜間訓練は今回が初めて。太平洋空軍はホームページで「夜間に安全かつ効果的に飛行し、訓練をするのは、米国と日本が共有する重要な能力だ」とコメントしている。

訓練を終えたＢ－Ｂ１はアンダーセン基地に戻らず、南シナ海へ向かった。太平洋空軍はホームページで、国際法で認められた航行の自由の重要性を指摘。南シナ海を自国の海と主張する中国をけん制する狙いがあった可能性がある。
---end---
https://jp.reuters.com/article/jp-self-defense-force-us-idJPKBN19S0AM





US Marine Corp FA-18s training with JASDF F-4s at Hyakuri Air Base.
---start---
Joint-training between Japan and the US began on July 7th at JASDF's Hyakuri Air Base (Hyakuri, Omitamashi City, Ibaraki Prefecture). Hyakuri Air Base's 7th Air Wing and US Iwakuni Air Station's (Iwakuni City, Yamaguchi Prefecture) Marine Aircraft Group 12 will jointly carry out an exercise in aerial combat. JASDF F-4 fighters and US FA-18 attack fighters will participate. ABout 140 personnel will be participating from the US.

On the 7th, past noon, the FA-18s that will be used in the exercise arrived at Hyakuri Air Base. Each of the base's units held up their flags and welcomed the greeted the USMC pilots.

The transfer of training is to improve the interoperability between the US military and the Self-Defense Force but also to reduce noise and impact of the training that occurs in the areas at all US bases throughout Japan. Joint-training at Hyakuri Air Base started in September 2015, with this time being the 8th time. The training will occur in an air space offshore from Hyakuri and will be carried out until the 21st, excluding Saturdays, Sundays, and Holidays.

航空自衛隊百里基地（茨城県小美玉市百里）で７日、日米共同訓練が始まった。百里基地の第７航空団と米軍岩国基地（山口県岩国市）の第１２海兵航空群が共同で空中戦などの演習を行う。空自のＦ４戦闘機、米軍のＦＡ１８戦闘攻撃機が参加する。米軍側の参加人員は約１４０人。

　７日昼過ぎには、演習に使われるＦＡ１８が百里基地に到着し、同基地の各部隊が旗を掲げて、米海兵隊のパイロットらを出迎えた。

　訓練移転は、自衛隊と米軍の相互運用性（インターオペラビリティー）の向上をはじめ、日本各地の米軍基地周辺で行われる訓練による騒音などの影響を軽減するために実施されている。百里基地で共同訓練が行われるのは平成２７年９月以来で今回で８回目。訓練は百里沖空域で、土日祝日を除く２１日まで行われる。
---end---
http://www.sankei.com/politics/news/170708/plt1707080029-n1.html






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884291803582574592





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884323369562157060




Abe meet with NATO for talks during the G20.
---start---
NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg met with Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe on Thursday (6 July 2017) for talks on the Alliance’s cooperation with Japan and the security situation in the Asia-Pacific region.

Welcoming Prime Minister Abe to NATO headquarters, the Secretary General praised Japan’s contributions to stabilisation efforts in Afghanistan, as well as its help to counter piracy off the coast of Somalia. Mr. Stoltenberg also welcomed Japan’s contribution of staff officers to NATO, including to support work on the Women, Peace and Security agenda. He added that NATO and Japan can deepen cooperation on cyber defence and maritime issues. 

The two leaders also discussed the North Korean threat. “_North Korea must comply with its international obligations,_” said the Secretary General. He stressed that Pyongyang’s ballistic and nuclear tests are a clear breach of UN Security Council Resolutions and “_a threat to international peace and security._”
---end---
http://www.nato.int/cps/en/natohq/news_145796.htm








F-2s training with B-1Bs in the East China Sea on July 7th.
---start---
Three days after North Korea demonstrated its ability to hit the US with long-range nuclear missiles, the US, South Korea, and Japan put on a display of air power expressly meant to frighten Kim Jong Un.

Flying 10 hours from Guam to the Korean peninsula, US B-1 Lancer bombers joined up with South Korean F-15s and dropped dud bombs at a range near the demilitarized border between North and South Korea. On the way back, Japanese F-2 fighters escorted the US heavy bombers.

"North Korea’s actions are a threat to our allies, partners and homeland," Gen. Terrence O’ Shaughnessy, Pacific Air Forces commander, said in a statement. "Let me be clear, if called upon we are trained, equipped and ready to unleash the full lethal capability of our allied air forces."

In the pictures below, see how the US and its allies train to respond to North Korea.
---end---
http://www.businessinsider.com/b-1-...r-a-nearly-full-moon-in-guam-before-takeoff-1
More pictures in the link above.










Exercise Malabar 2017 between the Japan, India, and the US has started.




---start---
Frontline warships and submarines of India, the US and Japan on Thursday sailed out from Chennai harbour to participate in the sea phase of the Malabar joint naval exercise at an undisclosed location in the Bay of Bengal, Navy officials said.

Sixteen ships and more than 95 aircraft from the three countries are participating in the exercise. The sea phase would be held deep in the Bay of Bengal, the exact location of which has not been revealed.

The annual Malabar exercise comes amid reports of Chinese warships prowling in the Indian Ocean Region in the name of anti-piracy operations, and Beijing’s aggressive posturing in the South China Sea.

The sea phase will see the ships, aircraft and submarines being divided into two teams - red and blue, and a war-like situation will be emulated, navy officials said.

With two aircraft carriers - India’s INS Vikramaditya, and US’ USS Nimitz, and Japanese helicopter carrier JS Izumo participating, Aircraft Carrier operations and air defence are a key component of the exercise.

The main focus however remains anti-submarine warfare. Both India and US have a submarine each, as well as Maritime Patrol and Anti-Submarine Warfare Aircraft P8-I from India and P-8A Poseidon aircraft from the US, as well helicopters on board the JS Izumo which are called the core of Japan’s anti-submarine warfare.

Air defence, surface warfare, visit board search and seizure (VBSS), search and rescue, joint manoeuvres and tactical procedures are to be a part of the war game.

In addition, officials from the three countries will be flown onboard the ships at sea on July 15.

The exercise will also witness a separate interaction between the Indian Navy and US Navy Special Forces and Explosive Ordnance Disposal teams at the Indian Navy’s MARCOS training base INS Karna at Visakhapatnam.

The harbour phase of the exercise started on July 10, and prior to that, a series of meetings and interactions between Indian and visiting Naval officials were held.

China had last week expressed hope that the joint naval drill between India, Japan, and the US was not aimed at other countries.
---end---
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...s-sea-phase/story-a2EbhhvRef2eIgUMg5leCP.html


----------



## Suika

Pictures from Malabar 2017.





























































Fairly clear view of JS Izumo from Chennai Port shortly before the start of the exercise at sea.









JS Kaga opens to the public.









Japanese government looking to put XASM-3 to enter production and service next year.
---start---
The government finalized policy to introduce a new air anti-ship missile that is currently in development to the F-2 fighter of the JASDF.

The procurement cost of several 100 million yen will be added onto the fiscal year 2018 budget demand and mass production will be introduced. It will be the first domestically produced supersonic air anti-ship missile with the feature of being difficult to intercept. It has an aim to keep in check things like China's aggressive activities in the East China Sea.

Currently introduced domestic air anti-ship missiles include the "Type 80" and "Type 93" that are close the to the speed of sound. However the new missile will have a flight speed of about Mach 3, 3 times that of the Type 93, making it much faster. From the point of speed, this stands next to that of the latest missiles abroad.

In addition to the time until the target is hit being very short, it is difficult for an enemy warship to intercept the missile because it is able to fly very close to the surface of the ocean surface thus making it difficult for radar to grasp. It's said to have a longer range than the Type 93 (a few hundred kilometers).

政府は来年度から、開発中の新型空対艦ミサイルを航空自衛隊のＦ２戦闘機に導入する方針を固めた。

２０１８年度の概算要求に数億円の調達費を計上し、量産体制に入る。国産の空対艦ミサイルとしては初の超音速で、迎撃されにくいのが特長だ。東シナ海などで強引な活動が目立つ中国海軍をけん制する狙いがある。

　導入済みの国産の空対艦ミサイルには、音速に近い「８０式」と「９３式」があるが、新型は飛行速度が９３式の約３倍のマッハ３程度と、飛躍的に速くなる。速度の面では、海外の同種の最新鋭ミサイルと肩を並べる。

　目標に命中するまでの時間が大幅に短くなるうえ、レーダーに捉えられにくい海面近くを低空飛行することもできるため、敵の艦船はミサイルを迎撃しにくい。射程も９３式（百数十キロ・メートル）より長くなるという。




---end---
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/politics/20170716-OYT1T50101.html#


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/627683/japan-deploys-missile-defence-over.html
Tokyo, Aug 12 2017, 10:34 IST





Units of PAC-3 missiles which are deployed at the compound of the Japan Ground Self-Defense Force's Kochi garrison are seen in Konan, Kochi prefecture, Japan. Reuters Photo

Japan is deploying its Patriot missile defence system after North Korea threatened to fire ballistic missiles over the country towards the US Pacific territory of Guam, reports said today.

Regional tensions are mounting as Washington and Pyongyang ratchet up their war of words, with President Donald Trump warning Pyongyang would "truly regret" any hostile action against the US.

The defence ministry started deploying the Patriot Advanced Capability-3 (PAC-3) system in Shimane, Hiroshima and Kochi in western Japan, which Pyongyang warned could be along its missiles' flight path, public broadcaster NHK said.

It was also to deploy the anti-missile system in neighbouring Ehime, NHK said.

Television footage showed military vehicles carrying launchers and other equipment for the surface-to-air system entering a Japanese base in Kochi before dawn.

While immediate confirmation of the reports was not available, Japan has in the past vowed to shoot down North Korean missiles or rockets that threaten to hit its territory.

The government hopes to complete deployment of the system in western Japan by Saturday morning, Kyodo News said, quoting defence ministry officials.

Yoshihide Suga, Japan's chief government spokesman, said earlier this week that Tokyo "can never tolerate" provocations from North Korea and the country's military, will "take necessary measures."

In 2009, a North Korean rocket passed over Japanese territory without incident or any attempt to shoot it down.

At the time North Korea said it was launching a telecommunications satellite, but Washington, Seoul and Tokyo believed Pyongyang was testing an intercontinental ballistic missile


----------



## Svantana




----------



## Hindustani78

Tokyo:, August 31, 2017 17:49 IST
Updated: August 31, 2017 17:49 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...s-in-budget/article19594613.ece?homepage=true

Japan’s Defence Ministry is seeking a record-high budget to add missile interceptors and other equipment to defend the country from more North Korean weapons launches.

The 5.26 trillion yen (USD 48 billion) request for the fiscal year beginning next April is a 2.5 % increase from the current year. A big chunk of the request announced on Thursday will cover purchases of upgraded missile interceptors with expanded range, altitude and accuracy.

They include the ship-to-air SM-3 Block IIA jointly developed by the US and Japan and the surface-to-air PAC-3 MSE.

The request comes amid growing fear about North Korea’s missile threat and rising tensions between the US and North Korea.

On Tuesday, Pyongyang fired a missile that flew over Japan and landed in the northern Pacific Ocean. It flight-tested two intercontinental ballistic missiles in July and has threatened to send missiles near the US territory of Guam, where the US has military bases.

Prime Minister Shinzo Abe called Tuesday’s missile firing an “unprecedented, grave and serious threat.” On Wednesday, Defence Minister Itsunori Onodera, an advocate of bolstering Japan’s missile and strike-back capability, said Tokyo must quickly upgrade its missile arsenal.

China, which is seen by Tokyo as another security concern, questioned Japan’s intentions.

“We think Japan is obliged to explain its real intention to the international community,” Hua Chunying, China’s foreign ministry spokeswoman, told a regular news conference.

Japan has criticised Beijing over its military spending and assertive maritime activity in regional waters.

Experts say North Korea’s ICBM tests demonstrate its ability to strike at the US mainland, but it doesn’t mean Japan is off the hook.

“North Korea has demonstrated its capability to hit targets anywhere in Japan including Tokyo and Okinawa,” says Narushige Michishita, a national security expert at the National Graduate Institute for Policy Studies.

Japan currently has a two-step missile defence system interceptors on destroyers in the Sea of Japan, and if they fail, surface-to-air PAC-3s.

Technically, the current setup can deal with falling debris or missiles fired at Japan, experts say, but it’s not good enough for high-attitude missiles or multiple attacks.

The requested SM—3 Block IIA has double the range of its earlier model used on Japanese destroyers. The budget request related to missile defence comes to about 180 billion yen ($1.6 billion).

To diversify and multiply its missile interceptors, the ministry is also seeking to add the land-based fixed Aegis Ashore missile-defence system, while considering an option of the mobile and more costly Terminal High-Altitude Area Defence, or THAAD. Ministry officials said they will decide later this year.


----------



## RISING SUN

*Japan says it expelled N Korean fishing flotilla*
Japan's coast guard expelled hundreds of North Korean fishing vessels from its waters this summer, officials said Thursday, as tensions soar in response to Pyongyang launching a missile over its neighbor.

The agency said it fired water cannon at some boats whose crew refused orders to leave the Yamato Banks, a rich fishing ground in the Sea of Japan (East Sea), adding that the expulsions started in mid-July.

It was the first time the coast guard revealed it has being booting the North Korean ships from Japan's exclusive economic zone (EEZ).

The announcement came two days after North Korea launched a missile over Japanese territory, drawing global condemnation and stoking calls for more sanctions against the regime.

Japan's coastguard said it issued at least 820 warnings to North Korean boats trawling illegally in its economic zone, which extends some 200 nautical miles from its coastline.

The agency added that a particular boat might have received more than one warning.

"Since mid-August, we haven't seen North Korean fishing vessels in waters around the Yamato Banks," an agency official said.

Every year, badly damaged boats -- sometimes with rotting corpses inside -- wash up on Japan's shores. They are believed by some experts to be North Korean fishing boats that had ventured far from their own coast in search of bigger catches to alleviate the impoverished nation's regular food shortages.

In July, Tokyo said it has lodged a protest with Pyongyang after one of its patrol vessels was chased by an apparently armed fishing boat believed to be from North Korea within Japan's EEZ.
https://japantoday.com/category/national/japan-says-expelled-north-korean-fishing-flotilla


----------



## Suika

Here is a full video of the Fuji Firepower Demonstration that was on August 27th.







26th flight of the X-2, the 25th flight was on June 5th.







Japan giving 1,000s of helicopter spare parts to the Philippines.
---start---
The Japanese military will be providing the Philippine Air Force (PAF) with thousands of helicopter spare parts. “This is a demonstration of the robust strategic partnership and cooperation of the two allies,” a PAF senior officer as, as quoted by Reuters in an exclusive report dated August 10.

Japan giving the Philippines helicopter spare parts was first reported in March this year.

Department of National Defense (DND) Secretary Delfin Lorenzana on the sidelines of the transfer ceremony for the two Beechcraft King Air TC-90 aircraft from Japan to Philippine Navy said DND has already started discussions with Japan Ministry of Defense’s Acquisition, Technology and Logistics Agency (ATLA) regarding the possible transfer of UH-1H helicopter spare parts to the PAF.

These spare parts, if transferred, will extend the service life of UH-1Hs currently in PAF service. PAF is known to operate 40 to 60 units Huey helicopters.
---end---
https://www.update.ph/2017/08/japan...f-helicopter-spare-parts-to-philippines/20039




JS Izumo and JS Sazanami made a 3 day friendly visit to Sri Lanka and conducted joint-training with two Sri Lanka Naval ships, the Sayura and the Nandimithra, on July 23rd.
http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/formal/info/news/201707/20170725-01.pdf
Video of the visit







JS Teruzuki completed its 800th escort mission for safe passage through the Aden Gulf and Somalia Gulf














__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=492191057812854







JS Teruzuki conducts joint-training with the frigate Tabar of the India Navy in the Aden Gulf on July 30th





























http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/formal/info/news/201708/20170801-01.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suika

Exercise Talisman Sabre 2017 in July - While primarily Australia and the US involving about 30,000 troops from them, Japan participated as well as New Zealand and Canada.
http://www.defence.gov.au/Exercises/TS17/
http://australianaviation.com.au/2017/07/talisman-saber-2017-concludes/









Some pictures of JGSDF in the exercise.


















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1772662896085023








Northern Viper 17 - an exercise between the JGSDF and the US in Hokkaido from August 10th to August 28th.
---start---
HOKKAIDO, Japan -- For the first time, more than 2,000 U.S. Marines joined with approximately 1,500 service members with the Japan Self-Defense Force to support the first iteration of Exercise Northern Viper 2017, at Misawa Air Base and the island of Hokkaido, Japan, August 10-28, 2017.

Northern Viper, an annual joint contingency exercise, tests the interoperability and bilateral capability of the JSDF and U.S. Marine Corps forces to work together across a variety of areas including peacekeeping operations, humanitarian assistance and disaster relief. This exercise enhances and improves interoperability at the tactical level between the Marines and JSDF to keep the forces formidable and adaptive. NV17 showcases a highly-capable, forward-deployed U.S. military presence positioned with their Japanese partners to directly support the security of the Indo-Asia- Pacific region.

“We have Marines with 1st Marine Aircraft Wing, Marines with 3rd Marine Division and the JSDF all currently together to train here,” said Col. James F. Harp, the commanding officer of MAG-36, 1st MAW. “This exercise is strategically shaping our relationship with Japan.”

U.S. Marines with Marine Aircraft Group 36, 1st Marine Aircraft Wing will provide direct aerial support to the Marines of 3rd Marine Division and JSDF with a variety of aircraft.

“The mission for 1st MAW Marines here is to have the opportunity to train outside of Okinawa,” said Maj. Eric M. Landblom, MAG-36 exercise operations officer. “The government of Japan allows us the freedom to come and train in other locations. We also have good partnerships with the Air Force and Navy installations to allow us to do this type of training.”

According to Landblom, the squadrons attached to 1st MAW will conduct various training operations, such as assault support missions, simulated offensive air support and simulated casualty evacuations in Hokkaido.

“We have ranges here that we don’t have in Okinawa,” said Sgt. Maj. Marvin M. Magcale, the group sergeant major for MAG-36. “We can utilize the ranges in Hokkaido in ways we couldn’t back in Okinawa. There are ranges nearby for our aircraft to train and conduct live fires by air.”

During the exercise, 3rd Marine Division mission will be on Hokkaido as the bilateral partner with JSDF’s Northern Army 11th Brigade, said Landblom.

“They will do functional training where they train to learn from each other,” said Landblom. “After, they will do comprehensive training, which we will take what they learned from each other and conduct a force on force operation where they work together to defeat a common enemy.”

Designed to integrate the U.S. Marine Corps with the JSDF, Northern Viper allows Marines to identify their weaknesses in order to avoid them in the future, making this exercise a valuable asset to maintaining readiness in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region.

“This exercise is extremely important because we have very limited opportunities to come together with our Japanese counterparts in a large scale to conduct this type of training,” said Harp. “We need to continue training like this to better protect the region from its adversaries.”
---end---
http://www.marines.mil/News/News-Di...hern-viper-kicks-off-for-the-first-time-ever/
























https://www.stripes.com/news/us-jap...northern-viper-exercise-1.483274#.WaGFAT4jHcs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898648980057227264https://ameblo.jp/jtkh72tkr2co11tk317co/entry-12302033792.html




2 B-1Bs from Guam, 2 F-15Js from Nyutabaru, and 4 F-35Bs from Iwakuni in Kyushu air space. Is said that the 2 B1s and 4 F-35Bs continued to ROK to do Joint-training over there.








http://www.mod.go.jp/asdf/news/houdou/H29/290831.html




Japan's first Osprey has been built. So far 13 have been purchased. 4 more are expected to be paid for in 2018 which would complete the order for 17 Ospreys.




https://theaviationist.com/?p=43372

Japan continues support of the Philippines against terrorism.
---start---
MANILA, Philippines - Japan yesterday vowed to continue supporting the Philippines’ anti-terrorism campaign and expressed readiness to assist the country in other areas of cooperation.

The commitment was made during the meeting of Japanese foreign minister Taro Kono with President Duterte on the sidelines of the 50th ASEAN Foreign Ministers’ Meeting and Related Meetings hosted by the Philippines.

“The President took opportunity to thank Prime Minister (Shinzo) Abe for his support on anti-terrorism and Marawi (operations) and infrastructure programs Japan and the Philippines are working on,” Philippine Foreign Affairs Secretary Alan Cayetano said in a press briefing.

Mindanao remains under martial law since the May 23 attack of the Islamic State-linked Maute terror group in Marawi City. The siege has brought enormous distress to the population of Marawi with around 360,000 people forced to flee their homes.

Cayetano said the possibility of Duterte returning to Japan was also discussed during the meeting.

“There was a reiteration of President Duterte possibly visiting Japan and welcoming Prime Minister Abe in November. (The meeting was) reflective of the warm and strong relationship between Japan and the Philippines,” Cayetano said. 

Cayetano also thanked Kono for attending the ASEAN meet. 

“We very much welcome the appointment and arrival of minister Kono. I think it’s his fifth day today. We’re thankful he attended the conference to participate actively and to articulate Japan’s position on issues,” he said. 

“We see eye to eye with Japan on many different issues,” he added.

Australia, Singapore aid for Marawi

Meanwhile, the Australian government will provide A$20 million or nearly P800 million in aid to the Philippines to support the recovery program in Marawi City and peace building in Mindanao.

Singapore also provided relief items worth S$93,944 on Monday.

Australian Foreign Minister Julie Bishop announced yesterday that Australia’s financial assistance will be extended to the Philippines over a span of four years. This is in addition to the emergency food and other supplies provided by the Australian government amounting to $920,000 last June.

Bishop said she discussed the ongoing conflict in Marawi and its impact on civilians in the region with President Duterte during their meeting in Malacañang last Monday. It was their second meeting this year.

She said Australian assistance will also fund small-scale infrastructure projects for communities around Marawi, including provision of clean drinking water and repair of local roads.

Bishop stressed Australia remains committed to supporting the peace process and development in Muslim Mindanao, which she said are critical for a strong and stable Philippines.

Meanwhile, the Singapore Armed Force brought humanitarian relief items for Marawi via Laguindingan airport on Monday.

The donation was made through the Defense Attaché’s office at the Singapore embassy in Manila.

The relief items included 30 sets of five-man tent, 3,120 packets of field ration, medical supplies, 200 blankets, 1,080 bottles of water, 64 dynamo lights and three water filtration units.

Lim Chong Tee, a volunteer of the Singapore Red Cross, said a water filtration unit can purify up to 1,000 liters of water in an hour. – Alexis Romero, Helen Flores, Pia Lee-Brago, Gerry Lee Gorit
---end---
http://www.philstar.com/headlines/2...ws-continued-support-philippines-terror-fight


----------



## Hindustani78

Sep 13, 2017 12:05 IST


*Japanese Air Self-Defense Force display surface-to-air interceptors at the US Yokota Air Base in Fussa, on August 29, 2017. The exercise took place the same day North Korea fired a missile over Japan which flew over the island of Hokkaido, landing in the sea after a flight of nearly 2735kms. TV programs in Japan were halted with rare warning screens announcing the missile with several bullet trains temporarily halted by the third North Korean projectile to fly over the country since 1998. (Eugene Hoshiko / AP)*


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/633143/india-japan-tighten-defence-security.html

Kalyan Ray, DH News Service, New Delhi, Sep 14 2017, 19:06 IST




The first edition of the mock war drill between the Indian Army and Japan's Ground Self Defence Force would focus on counter-insurgency and counter-terrorism operations, an area in which the Indian Army has an expertise. Reuters file photo

The armies of India and Japan will have their first joint exercise in 2018 as the two nations agreed on Wednesday to further expand their ties in military and security engagements.

Not to be left behind, the air forces of the two countries would send their respective aircraft to each other bases. In addition, the Japanese maritime self-defence force would send its P-1 surveillance aircraft for the tri-nation Malabar exercise in 2018.

The first edition of the mock war drill between the Indian Army and Japan's Ground Self Defence Force would focus on counter-insurgency and counter-terrorism operations, an area in which the Indian Army has an expertise.

Finer details of the exercise would be decided later when the two forces would sit down for the initial planning meeting, sources said.

Other future mock drills could be on areas like UN peace keeping and humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations.

While the two navies had a history of cooperation, the joint statement issued after the summit meeting between Prime Minister Narendra Modi and his Japanese counterpart Shinzo Abe recognised the importance of expanding the maritime domain awareness in the Indo-Pacific region.

From 2017 onward, Japan has been made a permanent member of the Malabar series of naval exercise, which used to be bilateral affairs involving Indian and USA.

The two Prime Ministers commended the expansion in scale and complexity of the Malabar exercise that took place in the Bay of Bengal in July 2017.

Signifying increased friendship, Japan too opened its anti-submarine warfare and mine counter-measure training to the Indian Navy. Both activities are likely to start in 2018.

While the much-anticipated deal to buy US-2 amphibian aircraft from Japan didn't materialise, its prospect brightened with the two countries recognising the Japanese offer as a symbol of a high degree of trust between the two countries.

However, sources said more time would be required to finalise the price negotiation as the Japanese offer at the moment is on a higher side.

The two countries initiated technical discussions for future research collaboration in the area of unmanned ground vehicles and robotics.


----------



## Suika

Short footage of XASM-3 in the following video from 0:06. 







Two B-1Bs and two F-15Js over the East China Sea on September 9th.




http://www.mod.go.jp/asdf/news/houdou/H29/290909.pdf



A JMSDF P-3C from Fleet Air Wing 5 trained in search and rescue with two patrol ships of the Philippines Navy on September 13th and 14th in the waters around Palawan island (both the South China Sea and Sulu Sea).
http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/formal/info/news/201709/20170912-02.pdf



JS Teruzuki and INS Sunayna in the Indian Ocena on September 11th. They trained in tactical maneuvers and communication.



















http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/formal/info/news/201709/20170912-01.pdf




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1572105226184523







JS Teruzuki is one of 4 Akizuki-class destroyers. They use a Japanese system called FSC-3A sometimes called the "Japanese Aegis". FCS-3A is an improved version of FCS-3. FCS-3 was used in the Hyuga-class helicopter carriers. During that time, research into GaN was going on. The following graph shows the higher tolerance of electrical power levels and frequency.




The radars in the Akizuki-class use GaN. The first Akizuki class entered service in 2012. Teruzuki in 2013, and two more in 2014. The use of GaN in radar of something that has entered service comes before the latest US radar SPY-6 and latest radar that is being planned on replacing current radars on Patriot systems, both of which are the first to use GaN in their respective systems. During the development of the Akizuki-class, there was a choose as to whether or not to incorporate SM-2 with a US Aegis system but for the purpose of point air defense, FCS-3A was seen more advance than even Aegis in air defense, but it just wouldn't be able to use the longer range SM-2. FCS-3A uses ESSM.


In the last number of years, there were a few designs for a new 3,000 ton ship that looked to give flexibility and high speed greater emphasis with lower armament but in August of this year, a 3,900 design by Mistubish was selected which looks more like a frigate. Orders for two are in the 2018 defense budget request. Perhaps as many as 8 of these will be made in accordance to earlier reports indicating 8 ships.




The design of the mast is based on earlier research for making a compact design of the various radars and antennas.








Next year in 2018, Type 23 frigate Argyll will visit Japan and train with the JMSDF. Argyll has recently installed a new air defense missile system called Sea Ceptor.
---start--
As the UK and Japan defense ministries are stepping up their cooperation in response to the unprecedented threat posed by North Korea, the Royal Navy is sending a Type 23 frigate to Japan.

In December 2018, HMS Argyll is set to be sent to the region. UK troops exercising jointly with their Japanese counterparts next year will be a first for non-US troops on Japanese soil.

The announcement was made as part of UK Prime Ministers Theresa May’s visit to Japan and the headquarters of the Japanese Maritime Self Defence Force (JMSDF) at Yokosuka outside Tokyo, where she received a briefing from Japanese and UK military personnel on-board helicopter destroyer JS Izumo, the largest vessel in the JMSDF.

The briefing focused on the strength of the UK-Japan defense relationship, including joint mine countermeasures work in the region.

In addition to naval cooperation, the UK and Japan will agree to cooperate on cyber security ahead of the 2019 Rugby World Cup and 2020 Tokyo Olympics and Paralympics and share best practice and expertise, including through an exchange of expert visits.

The two countries will also improve information-sharing and will strengthen cooperation on aviation security and tackling violent extremism.

“I am determined that our defence and security cooperation will continue to go from strength to strength, enhancing our collective response to threats to the international order and to global peace and security, through increased cooperation on defence, cyber security, and counter-terrorism,” Theresa May said.
--end---
http://navaltoday.com/2017/09/04/uk-sending-type-23-frigate-to-japan-next-year/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

Contributions here are now over.
For more as time goes on, go to the link (don't mind the google warning, just by pass it):
http://www.tank-net.com/forums/index.php?showforum=49


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Suika said:


> Contributions here are now over.
> For more as time goes on, go to the link (don't mind the google warning, just by pass it):
> http://www.tank-net.com/forums/index.php?showforum=49









Talk is cheap, who to trust?

They said Fukushima looks blue like the sky,
But the only "blue flash" was the criticality accident of uncontrolled nuclear chain reaction.







Spoiler: Links



https://www.engineering.com/Portals... Robot/Fukushima_1_Nuclear_Power_Plant_02.jpg
http://www.engineering.com/Designer...62/Robots-Clean-Up-the-Fukushima-Reactor.aspx



▲ Beautification of the most obnouxious Fukushima Nuclear Reactor, where only outside look matters, or the making of Japan's second nuclear bombing!







Spoiler: Links



https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/ba/Cyclotron_with_glowing_beam.jpg
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Cyclotron_with_glowing_beam.jpg



▲ Lawrence's 60-inch cyclotron, circa 1939, showing an external beam of accelerated ions (perhaps protons or deuterons) ionizing the surrounding air and causing an ionized-air glow. Due to the similar mechanism of production, the blue glow is thought to resemble the "blue flash" seen by witnesses of criticality accidents in uncontrolled nuclear chain reaction.


----------



## RISING SUN

*U.S. Navy carrier drills with Japanese, Indian navy in Sea of Japan*
TOKYO (Reuters) - The U.S. Navy carrier, the USS Ronald Reagan, conducted three days of drills with a Japanese destroyer and two Indian warships in the Sea of Japan, Japan’s navy said on Tuesday.

FILE PHOTO: The aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan maneuvers along the waters east of the Korean Peninsula prior to a scheduled port visit in Busan, Republic of Korea in this October 21, 2017 handout photo. Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class MacAdam Kane Weissman/U.S. Navy/Handout via REUTERS
The exercise involving five ships, which ended Monday, came amid heightened tension in the region over North Korea’s ballistic missile and nuclear tests and as U.S. President Donald Trump began a 12-day tour of Asia beginning in Japan on Sunday.

“The exercise helped improve fighting skills and deepened cooperation with India,” Japan’s Maritime Self Defence Force said in a press release.

The 100,000-ton Reagan, which is based in Japan carries around 70 combat aircraft and is the U.S. Navy’s most powerful warship in Asia.

The Reagan will join two other carriers in the Western Pacific, the USS Nimitz and USS Theodore Roosevelt, in a potent reminder to Pyongyang of the U.S. ability to rapidly mobilize military force, U.S. officials told Reuters earlier.

Reporting by Nobuhiro Kubo and Tim Kelly; Editing by Michael Perry
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-n...ndian-navy-in-sea-of-japan-idUSKBN1D70ED?il=0


----------



## RISING SUN

*Chafee conducts trilateral PASSEX with Indian Navy and JMSDF*
SEA OF JAPAN (NNS) – USS Chafee (DDG 90) participated in a passing exercise (PASSEX) with the Indian navy ships, INS Satpura (F48) and INS Kadmatt (P29) as well as Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF) ship JS Inazuma (DD-105) Nov. 3-6. 

PASSEXs like this arise when maritime forces from two or more regional countries are operating in the same area and take advantage of the opportunity to train together. This PASSEX builds on previous maritime training events, including exercise Malabar this past summer.
*

During this PASSEX, the ships exchanged Navy liaison officers (LNOs) and exercised multiple proficiencies to include: communications drills, leap frog maneuvering drills, division tactics (DIVTACS), military security operation (MSO) training and a replenishment-at-sea (RAS). *

* Chafee is on a Western Pacific deployment in the 7th Fleet area of operations and currently assigned to Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 15 in support of security and stability in the Indo-Asia-Pacific.*
http://www.public.navy.mil/surfor/d...Navy-and-JMSDF-in-7th-Fleet.aspx#.WghRHLhm7sp


----------



## Hindustani78

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/61623133.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst


Faced with a growing military threat from North Korea and increased activity by Chinese air force jets over the East China Sea, Japan is under pressure to improve its defences on two fronts. 

"Regarding the F-3 decision, including whether we will delay a choice, we have haven't come to any conclusion," a spokeswoman for the Ministry of Defence Acquisition Technology & Logistics Agency said. 

A second role for the yet-to-be-built fighter is to reinforce Japan's defence industry by giving Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) and its suppliers their first fighter jet programme since Japan built its F-2 fighter two decades ago.

Mitsubishi Heavy, the maker of the World War Two-era Zero fighter, in January 2016 tested a prototype jet, the ATD-X. Developed for around $350 million, it was seen as the first step toward a new homegrown frontline stealth fighter.

While support for a domestic-only programme is strong among some government officials, other bureaucrats are worried about the potentially enormous expense of developing components from scratch. They support international collaboration to share costs with overseas partners and tap their technology.

"What we have now is a flying box" without all the systems that constitute a fighter such as weapons and sensors, said another of the sources.

Japan's defence forces, however, want the F-3 to counter growing Chinese air power in the skies over the western Pacific and East China Sea where Tokyo and Beijing are locked in a territorial dispute.

Japanese fighters scrambled a record 806 times to intercept Chinese planes in the year that ended March 31.


----------



## F-22Raptor

Just before the end of January, the Japanese Air Self Defense Force (JASDF) announced that it had deployed its first operational F-35 at Misawa Air Base.

Misawa Air Base is shared by the JASDF and the US Air Force, and located in the northern most part of Japan's Aomori Prefecture.

"The F-35A will bring transformation in air defence power and significantly contribute to the peace for citizens and ensure security," JASDF 3rd Air Wing commander major general Kenichi Samejima said.

"All service members will do their best to secure flight safety and promptly establish an operational squadron structure step-by-step."

American officials at the base also welcomed the development, with the commander of the US's 35th Fighter Wing, Colonel R. Scott Jobe, saying that US pilots "look forward to training alongside our JASDF counterparts and continuing to enhance the safety and security of Japan together."

The F-35 will be the most advanced fighter jet in the JASDF arsenal. Nine more F-35s are planned to be deployed by the end of the 2018 fiscal year.

In all, Japan intends to field at least 42 F-35s over the next few years. The first four F-35s were made in the US, and the remaining 38 will be assembled by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries in Japan.

Despite some  controversies like cost overruns and the issue that no Japanese-made parts will be in the future jets, the F-35 is seen as essential for the JASDF in countering an  increasingly capable and aggressive China.

Japan has reportedly been mulling  replacing the helicopters on their Izumo-class helicopter carrier with the short vertical take-off and landing (SVTOL) variant of the F-35 that is fielded by the US Marine Corps, something that China has warned against.

http://www.businessinsider.com/japans-first-f-35-gets-deployed-amid-china-threat-2018-2

Congrats to Japan! A great first step in achieving air superiority in its region!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menthol

China's J20 get deployed amid threat from Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics

F-22Raptor said:


> achieving air superiority in its region!


There is one problem with drifting:you can't drift you way to the top of the mountain.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## empirefighter

Welcome arm race.Crushing the US power in East Asian will make us more matured and experienced.
The experience will help us in the future.
Japan is a perfect target. It is too weak to change us alone, but still has some power.
Enjoy the course and very interesting to see the arm race. I guess this will end less than 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faithfulguy

This Japanese F-35 is a downgraded export version. It’s 50 times more easier to detect than the domestic version.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 52051

F-35's range is too short to meet any threaten in East Asia, japanese better spend their money on producing more AVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rcrmj

F-35 is a 5th network centric weapon system, it is a deadly platform in that system...but the question is whether the U.S is willing to help Japan to build such system alone with the F-35? 

you know the very nature of U.S air superiority over its opponent is built on such system, and it makes no logic it will help others, even its closest ally, to aquire such system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

empirefighter said:


> Welcome arm race.Crushing the US power in East Asian will make us more matured and experienced.
> The experience will help us in the future.
> Japan is a perfect target. It is too weak to change us alone, but still has some power.
> Enjoy the course and very interesting to see the arm race. I guess this will end less than 10 years.





faithfulguy said:


> This Japanese F-35 is a downgraded export version. It’s 50 times more easier to detect than the domestic version.





52051 said:


> F-35's range is too short to meet any threaten in East Asia, japanese better spend their money on producing more AVs.





rcrmj said:


> F-35 is a 5th network centric weapon system, it is a deadly platform in that system...but the question is whether the U.S is willing to help Japan to build such system alone with the F-35?
> 
> you know the very nature of U.S air superiority over its opponent is built on such system, and it makes no logic it will help others, even its closest ally, to aquire such system.



The typical posts like these that imply weak defense relation between the US and Japan. Obviously made out of ignorance or with knowledge but with agenda to twist reality (in other words, trolling). Support from others (regardless if based on truth or not) is something they seek to gain from other international viewers. Which ever of the two, there feels to be a common sentiment which is to present superiority of PLA armed forces and that victory is inevitable, thus promoting the rationale to continue a path of confrontation fueled being nationalism. Whenever they such ignorance is enlightened or if such trolling is made evident, then the typical response is dehumanize with history or other completed unrelated current affairs and doing so without acknowledging, thus intentionally ignoring, that their ignorance/trolling was exposed. Then after a few days, or by an additional poster in shorter period of time, the ignorance/trolling is resumed as if it was never uncovered.

So yeah, blah blah blah to such brain dead posts. Like it or not, the US-Japan alliances has been deepening. Forces on both sides regularly train together, in a fully coherent system of interoperability. As blunt as it may be, anyone that says otherwise is a troll or an idiot.

Images of the USAF and JASDF with a few of the USN and JMSDF as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

Suika said:


> The typical posts like these that imply weak defense relation between the US and Japan. Obviously made out of ignorance or with knowledge but with agenda to twist reality (in other words, trolling). Support from others (regardless if based on truth or not) is something they seek to gain from other international viewers. Which ever of the two, there feels to be a common sentiment which is to present superiority of PLA armed forces and that victory is inevitable, thus promoting the rationale to continue a path of confrontation fueled being nationalism. Whenever they such ignorance is enlightened or if such trolling is made evident, then the typical response is dehumanize with history or other completed unrelated current affairs and doing so without acknowledging, thus intentionally ignoring, that their ignorance/trolling was exposed. Then after a few days, or by an additional poster in shorter period of time, the ignorance/trolling is resumed as if it was never uncovered.
> 
> So yeah, blah blah blah to such brain dead posts. Like it or not, the US-Japan alliances has been deepening. Forces on both sides regularly train together, in a fully coherent system of interoperability. As blunt as it may be, anyone that says otherwise is a troll or an idiot.
> 
> Images of the USAF and JASDF with a few of the USN and JMSDF as well.


there are emotional attachment for both sides, but unlike deluded Indian, both of us can still come with reasonable sense````as an outsider, we Chinese dont see American's commitment to Japan's security as most of you people would've believed, the scar from WWII from Japan to America was still vivid to Americans, so I do not think they are as "dedicated" to Japanese "well beings" as propaganda would propagate to its targeted audiences````

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Suika

rcrmj said:


> there are emotional attachment for both sides, but unlike deluded Indian, both of us can still come with reasonable sense````as an outsider, we Chinese dont see American's commitment to Japan's security as most of you people would've believed, the scar from WWII from Japan to America was still vivid to Americans, so I do not think they are as "dedicated" to Japanese "well beings" as propaganda would propagate to its targeted audiences````



Just go straight to the source.
http://nssarchive.us/national-security-strategy-2017/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Suika said:


> Just go straight to the source.
> http://nssarchive.us/national-security-strategy-2017/



So do you believe that US provide the domestic RCS versions of F-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics

faithfulguy said:


> So do you believe that US provide the domestic RCS versions of F-35.


Believe or not?
He has no choice,haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

Advocates of delusion to the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

Suika said:


> Advocates of delusion to the end.



Does Japan have the exported RCS version of F-35. Israel does but not likely Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> So yeah, blah blah blah to such brain dead posts. Like it or not, the US-Japan alliances has been deepening. Forces on both sides regularly train together, in a fully coherent system of interoperability. As blunt as it may be, anyone that says otherwise is a troll or an idiot.



What else you expect US to do beside to have a deepening alliances to defend their client state, 200 years from now when Japanese historians look back at 21st century, they will reach the same conclusion as me, a nation that was hiding behind the shadow and umbrella of US for their national security and follow US's tail as loyal military servant, you Japanese should be very proud of yourself and as Chinese we're very happy for Japan too, it's better to be this way.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 52051

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> What else you expect US to do beside to have a deepening alliances to defend their client state, *200 years from now when Japanese historians look back at 21st century*



200 years from now on there wont be any japanese, let along japanese historians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

52051 said:


> 200 years from now on there wont be any japanese, let along japanese historians.



lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> What else you expect US to do beside to have a deepening alliances to defend their client state, 200 years from now when Japanese historians look back at 21st century, they will reach the same conclusion as me, a nation that was hiding behind the shadow and umbrella of US for their national security and follow US's tail as loyal military servant, you Japanese should be very proud of yourself and as Chinese we're very happy for Japan too, it's better to be this way.



So the majority of posters from your supposed camp is claiming "the US is in retreat", "Japan will be left alone", and so on, and now you come and say that the US has no choice but to deepen the alliance with Japan. Glad that we agree on this  Good luck in persuading the rest of your camp. The "America is evil tinge" will help you get their support.

On a fair point, when Imperial Japan was destroyed by the US and subsequently occupied, many things were reestablished such as new media rules and the constitution in "made in occupied Japan". But since then, American control has continuously been rolled back over time. The first major example was when the Korean War broke out in 1950. It was no longer possible for the US to maintain direct military control over the Japanese territory. Thus the Self Defense Force was created with the responsibility of Japan's own security. The US did that because they had to deploy to the Korean peninsula in haste. When ever there is a crisis, Japan gains more of its original control back. 1972 saw the return of Okinawa excluding US military facilities. Numerous other little Pacific islands have also returned to Japanese control such as Iwo Jima. The crisis obviously was the Vietnam War. China's raise is another crisis, be it a cold one rather than a hot one. But the dynamic is pretty much the same. The US cannot deal with China alone while at the same time maintaining its interest in East Europe and the Middle East. So more of US control over Japan is rolled back so that Japan can take a larger role in common shared security interest in the region. The constitution was reinterpreted in 2014, order to make new defense that include the framework called "collective Self-Defense" in 2015, and those laws were passed in 2016. In effect, now Japan is now domestically legally capable of militarily defending a country besides Japan itself. Obviously the US (Guam, Hawaii) fall in this sphere. Other likely countries are Taiwan, Philippines, Vietnam, Australia, and so on. This reduces the amount of US material needed to maintain regional security in the region. Obviously Japan gains from all these curtails. Basically put, all was made possible because of China's foreign policy on Taiwan, the 9 dash line, and territorial trespassing of the Senkaku islands. I reckon China might have figured Japan wouldn't have changed itself. If you look at Trump's commentary over the past year, his comments towards Japan have been ever better than what he collectively says towards the UK these days and especially better than what he says regarding China. Listen to other officials such as Tillerson or Mattis, personality is different, but the message is the same regarding the US-Japan alliance. On the Japanese said, the Abe government is overwhelming supportive of the US-Japan alliance, he couldn't emphasis it anymore. Its overwhelmingly obvious that the US-Japan alliance is at a point where the two function as a team to anyone that has been paying attention. There are times when both the US and Japan on different occasions express interest to improve relations with China. Being any louder about the US-Japan alliance probably would slash those chances to improve relations with China. But its is of course hard to do with China's 9 dash line, Senkaku island intrusions, and threat of force vs Taiwan. Well anyway, that went a little beyond the original point, so just to restate it, the US had absolute control over Japan in the early years after WW2, but over the decades, control has continuously been rolled back to Japan. The US military presence in Japan has been transitioning over these decades from an occupying force to an invited forward deployed force. Hard to train together if the US has to sail across the Pacific each and every time. Much like how US forces are now invited to Eastern European countries like Poland and Estonia today. Common security interests.



52051 said:


> 200 years from now on there wont be any japanese, let along japanese historians.



Another enlightening post 



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> lol



Appeasing a stupid post because of tribalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

faithfulguy said:


> This Japanese F-35 is a downgraded export version. It’s 50 times more easier to detect than the domestic version.


Yeah...And am sure you have hard data to back that up. 



52051 said:


> F-35's range is too short to meet any threaten in East Asia, japanese better spend their money on producing more AVs.


Try this...

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/japan-deploys-first-downgraded-f-35.542357/page-7#post-10227337

Assuming it is not over your head.



Suika said:


> Another enlightening post
> 
> Appeasing a stupid post because of tribalism.


The mission of the Chinese on this forum is to support each other regardless of truths, facts, and logic. Even the laws of physics are not respected.

Your goal -- take my advice -- is not to focus on changing their minds but to expose the errors of their posts for the sake of the silent readers out there. You made an excellent rebuttal and that is what matters to the readers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

gambit said:


> Yeah...And am sure you have hard data to back that up.
> 
> 
> Try this...
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/japan-deploys-first-downgraded-f-35.542357/page-7#post-10227337
> 
> Assuming it is not over your head.
> 
> 
> The mission of the Chinese on this forum is to support each other regardless of truths, facts, and logic. Even the laws of physics are not respected.
> 
> Your goal -- take my advice -- is not to focus on changing their minds but to expose the errors of their posts for the sake of the silent readers out there. You made an excellent rebuttal and that is what matters to the readers.



So are you saying that LM provided Japan domestic version of F-35. Something only Israel gets.



Suika said:


> So the majority of posters from your supposed camp is claiming "the US is in retreat", "Japan will be left alone", and so on, and now you come and say that the US has no choice but to deepen the alliance with Japan. Glad that we agree on this  Good luck in persuading the rest of your camp. The "America is evil tinge" will help you get their support.
> 
> On a fair point, when Imperial Japan was destroyed by the US and subsequently occupied, many things were reestablished such as new media rules and the constitution in "made in occupied Japan". But since then, American control has continuously been rolled back over time. The first major example was when the Korean War broke out in 1950. It was no longer possible for the US to maintain direct military control over the Japanese territory. Thus the Self Defense Force was created with the responsibility of Japan's own security. The US did that because they had to deploy to the Korean peninsula in haste. When ever there is a crisis, Japan gains more of its original control back. 1972 saw the return of Okinawa excluding US military facilities. Numerous other little Pacific islands have also returned to Japanese control such as Iwo Jima. The crisis obviously was the Vietnam War. China's raise is another crisis, be it a cold one rather than a hot one. But the dynamic is pretty much the same. The US cannot deal with China alone while at the same time maintaining its interest in East Europe and the Middle East. So more of US control over Japan is rolled back so that Japan can take a larger role in common shared security interest in the region. The constitution was reinterpreted in 2014, order to make new defense that include the framework called "collective Self-Defense" in 2015, and those laws were passed in 2016. In effect, now Japan is now domestically legally capable of militarily defending a country besides Japan itself. Obviously the US (Guam, Hawaii) fall in this sphere. Other likely countries are Taiwan, Philippines, Vietnam, Australia, and so on. This reduces the amount of US material needed to maintain regional security in the region. Obviously Japan gains from all these curtails. Basically put, all was made possible because of China's foreign policy on Taiwan, the 9 dash line, and territorial trespassing of the Senkaku islands. I reckon China might have figured Japan wouldn't have changed itself. If you look at Trump's commentary over the past year, his comments towards Japan have been ever better than what he collectively says towards the UK these days and especially better than what he says regarding China. Listen to other officials such as Tillerson or Mattis, personality is different, but the message is the same regarding the US-Japan alliance. On the Japanese said, the Abe government is overwhelming supportive of the US-Japan alliance, he couldn't emphasis it anymore. Its overwhelmingly obvious that the US-Japan alliance is at a point where the two function as a team to anyone that has been paying attention. There are times when both the US and Japan on different occasions express interest to improve relations with China. Being any louder about the US-Japan alliance probably would slash those chances to improve relations with China. But its is of course hard to do with China's 9 dash line, Senkaku island intrusions, and threat of force vs Taiwan. Well anyway, that went a little beyond the original point, so just to restate it, the US had absolute control over Japan in the early years after WW2, but over the decades, control has continuously been rolled back to Japan. The US military presence in Japan has been transitioning over these decades from an occupying force to an invited forward deployed force. Hard to train together if the US has to sail across the Pacific each and every time. Much like how US forces are now invited to Eastern European countries like Poland and Estonia today. Common security interests.
> 
> 
> 
> Another enlightening post
> 
> 
> 
> Appeasing a stupid post because of tribalism.



Glad to hear that Japan is grateful for US occupation. I understand that most Japanese accepts its fault for actions in the Pacific during WWII. And that US occupation is not just appreciated by people of Japan, but beneficial to the Japanese nation. And the fact that US allow the Japanese imperial family to stay on is a mercy that Japan will be forever indebted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

faithfulguy said:


> So are you saying that LM provided Japan domestic version of F-35. Something only Israel gets.


I am saying nothing of the kind. Everything about this issue have been nothing more than innuendos.


----------



## AViet

faithfulguy said:


> So are you saying that LM provided Japan domestic version of F-35. Something only Israel gets.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to *hear that Japan is grateful for US occupation*. I understand that most Japanese accepts its fault for actions in the Pacific during WWII. And that US occupation is not just appreciated by people of Japan, but beneficial to the Japanese nation. And the fact that US allow the Japanese imperial family to stay on is a mercy that Japan will be forever indebted.



Japanese put whole East Asia to shame because of their submissive attitude to the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bbccdd1470

AViet said:


> Japanese put whole East Asia to shame because of their submissive attitude to the US.


Japanese is a proud race and they are famously known as hiding their true feeling and thinking deep inside their heart. Just now they are too weak to do anything to against the US occupation, but they definitely will revolt to get their independent when chances are present. I tend to believe Suika was just trying to say anything to please their "ally" and confuse them, because this is hard to believe a nation that was once never been kneel down to any Chinese Emperor and formed their own tributary system as a equal entity, would become a puppet nation that would lick his master's a** with no shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> So the majority of posters from your supposed camp is claiming "the US is in retreat", "Japan will be left alone", and so on, and now you come and say that the US has no choice but to deepen the alliance with Japan. Glad that we agree on this  Good luck in persuading the rest of your camp. The "America is evil tinge" will help you get their support.
> 
> On a fair point, when Imperial Japan was destroyed by the US and subsequently occupied, many things were reestablished such as new media rules and the constitution in "made in occupied Japan". But since then, American control has continuously been rolled back over time. The first major example was when the Korean War broke out in 1950. It was no longer possible for the US to maintain direct military control over the Japanese territory. Thus the Self Defense Force was created with the responsibility of Japan's own security. The US did that because they had to deploy to the Korean peninsula in haste. When ever there is a crisis, Japan gains more of its original control back. 1972 saw the return of Okinawa excluding US military facilities. Numerous other little Pacific islands have also returned to Japanese control such as Iwo Jima. The crisis obviously was the Vietnam War. China's raise is another crisis, be it a cold one rather than a hot one. But the dynamic is pretty much the same. The US cannot deal with China alone while at the same time maintaining its interest in East Europe and the Middle East. So more of US control over Japan is rolled back so that Japan can take a larger role in common shared security interest in the region. The constitution was reinterpreted in 2014, order to make new defense that include the framework called "collective Self-Defense" in 2015, and those laws were passed in 2016. In effect, now Japan is now domestically legally capable of militarily defending a country besides Japan itself. Obviously the US (Guam, Hawaii) fall in this sphere. Other likely countries are Taiwan, Philippines, Vietnam, Australia, and so on. This reduces the amount of US material needed to maintain regional security in the region. Obviously Japan gains from all these curtails. Basically put, all was made possible because of China's foreign policy on Taiwan, the 9 dash line, and territorial trespassing of the Senkaku islands. I reckon China might have figured Japan wouldn't have changed itself. If you look at Trump's commentary over the past year, his comments towards Japan have been ever better than what he collectively says towards the UK these days and especially better than what he says regarding China. Listen to other officials such as Tillerson or Mattis, personality is different, but the message is the same regarding the US-Japan alliance. On the Japanese said, the Abe government is overwhelming supportive of the US-Japan alliance, he couldn't emphasis it anymore. Its overwhelmingly obvious that the US-Japan alliance is at a point where the two function as a team to anyone that has been paying attention. There are times when both the US and Japan on different occasions express interest to improve relations with China. Being any louder about the US-Japan alliance probably would slash those chances to improve relations with China. But its is of course hard to do with China's 9 dash line, Senkaku island intrusions, and threat of force vs Taiwan. Well anyway, that went a little beyond the original point, so just to restate it, the US had absolute control over Japan in the early years after WW2, but over the decades, control has continuously been rolled back to Japan. The US military presence in Japan has been transitioning over these decades from an occupying force to an invited forward deployed force. Hard to train together if the US has to sail across the Pacific each and every time. Much like how US forces are now invited to Eastern European countries like Poland and Estonia today. Common security interests.
> 
> .



To keep long text shortened, US is experience financial problem, it make sense to offer concession to Japan in exchange that Japan shoulder more burden which it's not bad thing for US. *But US still holding the key issues over Japan and prevent it to play at strategic level, anything Japanese development that can be consider as threat to US security or economy, US will not allowed to be happened* : When Japan became an economy threat to US, as result Japan had to sign the Plazza accord, when Japan became a high tech threat to US, it was force to cede and transfer technology to US and force to buy F2 (F-16) instead of allowing Japan to develop their own fighter in 1990s, and for strategic weapon, US will never allow it to happen.

Now you tell me when your nation is totally at the mercy of other nation, you still claim that as alliance? LMAO, this is the great farce of 21st century. Reversely US dare not to impose any restriction to China because they will expect the middle finger from us, and I'm not wrong to say that that Japan is still a client state of US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Suika

People here are too thick skulled, and think too much on the terms of "me, me, me", and think too much on simple terms of black and white as only either "submissive and client" or "revolt".

Let's not forget Japan has basically no natural energy resources. The US has tons of it. China has tons of it too. And so does Russia. There's only so much that human resource quality can do. With the necessity to get resources from abroad, cooperation from foreign countries is essential. So that puts Japan as a middle power. New technology can improve the energy situation, but it is not reality yet.

What's really strange is how people here are again passing the whole "America is evil" point about how it occupied Japan after WW2. The reason why it is really strange is because Japan was on the side of Germany during WW2 and according to the current historical narrative of the CCP, China was fighting in the war against fascism in which it so often includes Japan as have been a facist country. Thus according to that narrative, the total defeat and occupation of Japan was a good thing. And posters here have made posts in that line of thought many times. But now these other posts.

If Japan is able to create itself as a new major power of similar scale to that of China or the US, partnering countries are necessary, because Japan alone is too small. Hence TPP. But TPP will not only serve Japan, it has to serve the other member countries as well, otherwise it won't work. So Japan strives for cooperation. Not this single minded "me, me, me" tone. Not easy to do because thinking on such a high level of cooperation is not intuitive to mankind. The EU struggles to keep it together, but they continue to try because a Europe that is all divided is less advantageous to each of them.

Japan lost the war. But since then, Japan was able to become the largest and most technologically advance economy in Asia again not so long after being destroyed. Not so bad for being an "American client". A "client" that was able to raise up to even challenge and dominate a number of US tech companies.

So suppose TPP doesn't work out (but I think it will) and Japan remains the middle power, and is continuously sandwiched by a big China and a big US. Which side does Japan pick? In the US, the population generally likes Japan, and buys tons of Japanese products from cars to anime, is critical of their own government, has generally weak sentiment about WW2, and so on. And then there is China, that applies the anti-Japanese history card spontaneously whenever, throws people of dissent jail. Zhao Ziyang? 15 years of house arrest, and there until death. Liu Xiaobo? 10 years in jail, and there until his death. Or like how Falun Gong were rounded up by the 10,000s and jailed and murdered, just because they are creepy? Last I have checked, the Japanese government never took down the crosses of churches. Whether or not you disagree with those people, how does that punishment not strike you as harsh? Think Japanese should be OK with these things? Think the Japanese should be OK with a new world power as a neighbor that does these things? And let's not even get started with the disagreements over North Korea.. that really puts the US and Japan on the same team. Security of Taiwan does so too.

Yes, the F-2 fighter was a very expensive aircraft and there was technology transfer to the US. Other examples of unfriendly things are there. The US is just doing as to be expected; defending their own technology superiority. What country wouldn't? Are people suggesting that advance technology should be just handed out to whoever in a socialistic system? China is going to say, "here Pakistan, the latest J-20, have fun!" "Here Russia, the latest Type 55, have fun!" It doesn't work like that. With the F-2, the Japanese still didn't have a good enough jet engine, so in that program, the US still had some of their own technology leverage. Japan will continue to push its own domestic technology wherever it can. Right now they are developing a 15 ton thrust engine. Or with space rockets, early rockets were partially American technology and partially Japanese technology. But today's H2A, H2B, and Epsilon rockets are entirely Japanese. And Japan is developing the new H3 rocket which again is entirely Japanese.

Japan can stick the middle finger at the US. Simply making visits to Yasukuni Shrine is something even the US doesn't like because the US doesn't want to have to criticize Japan for the sake of appeasing China and South Korea. So it is not only South Korea of China that get annoyed with Yasukuni visits, the US does too. As far as technology transfers go, once in the 1970s or 1980s, Japan gave the Soviet Union submarine propeller millers that enabled the SU to make much quieter subs. That really infuriated the US. If stuff like that is done often, then trust with the US would be shattered. So the US knows to not apply too much pressure on Japan.

"Client" is an exaggeration. The US has heavy influence. But they have heavy influence on many countries. That is to be expected from their sheer size. But swap the US for China? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

*Definition of Client state : a country that is dependent on a larger and more powerful country for its political, economic, or military welfare*. Japan is perfectly fit to the definition: it's so obvious that economy and military is heavily rely on US but also in international politic, Japan doesn't have independent policy but always follow and align with US. Japan just happen to be a perfect client state of US regardless of any excuses you're trying to make.

As Chinese I don't really care if Japan is client state or not but when you're bragging that US-Japan is allied just make me laugh, there is no equal relation in this alliance but a superior and subordinate relation, US gave order and Japan just follow either in military or in international politic. During 1960s Sino-Soviet split is due to ideology and the fact that we didn't want to be client state of Soviet despite of our poverty, we have earn our dignity with hunger and famine rather than to live under subordination of foreign power.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> *Definition of Client state : a country that is dependent on a larger and more powerful country for its political, economic, or military welfare*. Japan is perfectly fit to the definition: it's so obvious that economy and military is heavily rely on US but also in international politic, Japan doesn't have independent policy but always follow and align with US. Japan just happen to be a perfect client state of US regardless of any excuses you're trying to make.
> 
> As Chinese I don't really care if Japan is client state or not but when you're bragging that US-Japan is allied just make me laugh, there is no equal relation in this alliance but a superior and subordinate relation, US gave order and Japan just follow either in military or in international politic. During 1960s Sino-Soviet split is due to ideology and the fact that we didn't want to be client state of Soviet despite of our poverty, we have earn our dignity with hunger and famine rather than to live under subordination of foreign power.



That definition fits North Korea to China, not Japan. If China did not exists, North Korea would have died a long time ago. If the US did not exists, Japan still has its technology and economic power with other countries. US-Japan alliance is now based on common geopolitical and security interest. A major point that you avoided.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> *Definition of Client state : a country that is dependent on a larger and more powerful country for its political, economic, or military welfare*. Japan is perfectly fit to the definition: it's so obvious that economy and military is heavily rely on US but also in international politic, Japan doesn't have independent policy but always follow and align with US. Japan just happen to be a perfect client state of US regardless of any excuses you're trying to make.
> 
> As Chinese I don't really care if Japan is client state or not but when you're bragging that US-Japan is allied just make me laugh, there is no equal relation in this alliance but a superior and subordinate relation, US gave order and Japan just follow either in military or in international politic. During 1960s Sino-Soviet split is due to ideology and the fact that we didn't want to be client state of Soviet despite of our poverty, we have earn our dignity with hunger and famine rather than to live under subordination of foreign power.


American culture,is quite different from Chinese.
For example,I was shocked when someone told me that they are family.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> That definition fits North Korea to China, not Japan. If China did not exists, North Korea would have died a long time ago. If the US did not exists, Japan still has its technology and economic power with other countries. US-Japan alliance is now based on common geopolitical and security interest. A major point that you avoided.



Indeed but US is always there and Japan will have to be living like this for decade or century to come and will never escape US's grips unless there is miracle. I don't deny that Japan also use US as well for geopolitical purpose to counter China and Russia but Japan will never be an independent country, it's simply go against US's interests; an independent Japan mean no future for US in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Indeed but US is always there and Japan will have to be living like this for decade or century to come and will never escape US's grips unless there is miracle. I don't deny that Japan also use US as well for geopolitical purpose to counter China and Russia but Japan will never be an independent country, it's simply go against US's interests; an independent Japan mean no future for US in Asia.



You're stretching "independent". Japan could became like North Korea and forcefully remove Americans. But that would be just a giant North Korea. You be the judge in comparing the quality of life. No thank you to stupid pill "independence". And you again, third time now, ignored common geopolitic interest. Congrats on elevating your trolling skills.


----------



## Jlaw

bbccdd1470 said:


> Japanese is a proud race and they are famously known as hiding their true feeling and thinking deep inside their heart. Just now they are too weak to do anything to against the US occupation, but they definitely will revolt to get their independent when chances are present. I tend to believe Suika was just trying to say anything to please their "ally" and confuse them, because this is hard to believe a nation that was once never been kneel down to any Chinese Emperor and formed their own tributary system as a equal entity, would become a puppet nation that would lick his master's a** with no shame.


I don't think they are . Look at their anime and video game culture. All their main characters are Caucasian looking and their loser weakling hero is Japanese. They may not kowtow to ancient Chinese emperors but they are extremely terrified of fat man and little boy. Modern Japanese

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Suika

Jlaw said:


> I don't think they are . Look at their anime and video game culture. All their main characters are Caucasian looking and their loser weakling hero is Japanese. They may not kowtow to ancient Chinese emperors but they are extremely terrified of fat man and little boy. Modern Japanese



And back to the enlightening posts


----------



## gambit

Suika said:


> And back to the enlightening posts


It is enlightening about their mindsets, ain't it ? Never mind that in their China, Chinese girls prefers white men over Chinese men, and that Chinese standards of beauty pretty much mirrors the Western standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Globenim

Suika said:


> And back to the enlightening posts


Yeah better stick with them truely enlightening popular national myths and romantized delusions and make a big circle around all those inconvenient realities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Suika

gambit said:


> It is enlightening about their mindsets, ain't it ? Never mind that in their China, Chinese girls prefers white men over Chinese men, and that Chinese standards of beauty pretty much mirrors the Western standards.



It's one of the lowest forms of rebuttal and of the "rally around the flag" call effect.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

A vassal in denial and a wannabe American in mutual support in a silly argument. 

Thanks for the laughter in the morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Globenim

Suika said:


> People here are too thick skulled, and think too much on the terms of "me, me, me", and think too much on simple terms of black and white as only either "submissive and client" or "revolt".
> ...



tldr.: 
"We use the euphemism "cooperation" that was forced on Japan without choice Japan cant opt out of without punishment! Why cant you thickheaded Chynese not see its not submission! "

"Something unappealing replaced another unappealing thing! Why are you not celebrating the new unappealing thing. Lol Chynese are such hypocrites!" 

"Submission to the U.S. is necessary for Japan to strive! You are just an egoist if you disagree! q.e.d"

"Submission gave Japan the privileges of a slave! Think about all the benefits! Japan has even been allowed to gear up as a punching bag for China. Japan is practically free!"

"U.S.A. is so white and flawless and China so black opressive didnt you listen to all the media propaganda? Submission to the U.S.A is only logical! Stop thinking only in black and white you simpletons!"

"Japan has so much in common with the U.S.A! Like the same old enemies! Like the same new enemies after submitting to the U.S.A! Submission to the U.S.A is only logical!"

"Sure I cant deny the fact the U.S. is not dealing with Japan on equal terms but thats only logical! The U.S. is just thinking about their own interests! You"mememe" Chynese are just doing the same! Lol Chynese are such hypocrites!"

"Japan managed to progress in some aspects! Submission to the U.S. cant be that bad."

"Really tough Japanese men sometimes visit Japanese shrines some people in the U.S. pretend to be bothered with. Also once uppon a time long long ago Japan sold some tech to its neighbours then got beaten back into line with the political and economic whip. Of course Japan does not dare to do this often because it will shatter the "cooperation". Cant you thick skulled Chynese see Japan is free to do whatever it wants?"

"Sure the U.S. has a lot of influence on its client state Japan, but its common so where is the issue?"

I takes some effort to collect so many facets of dumb rethoric insulting the intelligence of readers and selfdelusion to glorify the client status of Japan in one single post.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Suika

Götterdämmerung said:


> A vassal in denial and a wannabe American in mutual support in a silly argument.
> 
> Thanks for the laughter in the morning.



Good Morning  

Would be interesting to note that when Clinton was Secretary of State, the US wasn't behind Japan's nationalization of the Senkaku islands:
---start---
...
“Part of the reason we’re in the mess on the Senkakians is because it had been privately owned,” she said. “And then the governor of Tokyo wanted to buy them, which would have been a direct provocation to China because it was kind of like: You don’t do anything. We don’t do anything. Just leave them where they are and don’t pay much attention to them.”
...
---end---
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...st-pressures-hacked-emails-show/#.WnrCBa6Wbcs
Full interview here. It has a lot of interesting things in there. But that part is about 1/4th down from the top:
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/r...n-wanted-kept-secret-part-one/article/2604656
And this: https://csis-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/...nkakus_2.pdf?3caZt82Z2m25L8DeKNyRjx_yoeePD4Cf

US was generally opposed to the idea of Japan nationalizing the Senkaku islands. The US wanted China and Japan to talk about it and not rock relations between the too. Japan went and did it anyway. Chinese boats should have stayed out prior the 2012 nationalization. Chinese boats started creeping in since 2008 or so. Japan noticed the salami slicing pattern of Chinese boat behavior and responded and nationalized them. After about 5-6 months of the nationalization, Japan got basic level backing from the US: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ents-on-disputed-islets-idUSBRE90K09N20130121

Not so vassal-like don't you think?



Globenim said:


> tldr.:
> "We use the euphemism "cooperation" that was forced on Japan without choice Japan cant opt out of without punishment! Why cant you thickheaded Chynese not see its not submission! "
> 
> "Something unappealing replaced another unappealing thing! Why are you not celebrating the new unappealing thing. Lol Chynese are such hypocrites!"
> 
> "Submission to the U.S. is necessary for Japan to strive! You are just an egoist if you disagree! q.e.d"
> 
> "Submission gave Japan the privileges of a slave! Think about all the benefits! Japan has even been allowed to gear up as a punching bag for China. Japan is practically free!"
> 
> "U.S.A. is so white and flawless and China so black opressive didnt you listen to all the media propaganda? Submission to the U.S.A is only logical! Stop thinking only in black and white you simpletons!"
> 
> "Japan has so much in common with the U.S.A! Like the same old enemies! Like the same new enemies after submitting to the U.S.A! Submission to the U.S.A is only logical!"
> 
> "Sure I cant deny the fact the U.S. is not dealing with Japan on equal terms but thats only logical! The U.S. is just thinking about their own interests! You"mememe" Chynese are just doing the same! Lol Chynese are such hypocrites!"
> 
> "Japan managed to progress in some aspects! Submission to the U.S. cant be that bad."
> 
> "Really tough Japanese men sometimes visit Japanese shrines some people in the U.S. pretend to be bothered with. Also once uppon a time long long ago Japan sold some tech to its neighbours then got beaten back into line with the political and economic whip. Of course Japan does not dare to do this often because it will shatter the "cooperation". Cant you thick skulled Chynese see Japan is free to do whatever it wants?"
> 
> "Sure the U.S. has a lot of influence on its client state Japan, but its common so where is the issue?"
> 
> I takes some effort to collect so many facets of dumb rethoric insulting the intelligence of readers and selfdelusion to glorify the client status of Japan in one single post.



I think you need to read my posts again but with a little more sense in precision


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> You're stretching "independent". Japan could became like North Korea and forcefully remove Americans. But that would be just a giant North Korea. You be the judge in comparing the quality of life. No thank you to stupid pill "independence". And you again, third time now, ignored common geopolitic interest. Congrats on elevating your trolling skills.



So you're telling me that Japanese rather live in submission as long as their standard living is not like NK, what a revelation indeed. For thousand year Japan was trying to distance China to avoid being taken as tributary state but this fully irony is that nowadays, there is no longer exist the tributary state but Japan chose to become US client state instead...And it's better this way, Asia will never know what to expect from and Independent Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> So you're telling me that Japanese rather live in submission as long as their standard living is not like NK, what a revelation indeed. For thousand year Japan was trying to distance China to avoid being taken as tributary state but this fully irony is that nowadays, there is no longer exist the tributary state but Japan chose to become US client state instead...And it's better this way, Asia will never know what to expect from and Independent Japan.


Trolling again.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> Trolling again.



I only speak about the trust but if you consider that what I said it's just trolling then I better end here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I only speak about the trust but if you consider that what I said it's just trolling then I better end here



You have ignored major points many times. It's shockingly bad how far you are going for a battle of impression and forsaken conversation for understanding. It's almost as if it feels like desparation.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> You have ignored major points many times. It's shockingly bad how far you are going for a battle of impression and forsaken conversation for understanding. It's almost as if it feels like desparation.



Desperation? LoL I have no intention to write a arguments, I just want to keep long conversation short and get to the point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Desperation? LoL I have no intention to write a arguments, I just want to keep long conversation short and get to the point.



So when are you going to get to the point of US-Japan common geopolitical interest? You seem desparate to avoid recognizing China having to face both at the same time, probably because you don't want to say anything against China's policy towards the 9 dash line, Taiwan, North Korea, or the Senkaku islands. So your stuck running into this wall because of nationalism and tribalism. Well, hard to know for sure until you actually address it.


----------



## Jlaw

Japan is a radiated island. You go north you get radiation from fukishima. You go south-central you get radiation from remanants of fat man. Japan is doomed. The island is earthquake prone and some researchers said Japan will sink in the next 100 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suika

Jlaw said:


> Japan is a radiated island. You go north you get radiation from fukishima. You go south-central you get radiation from remanants of fat man. Japan is doomed. The island is earthquake prone and some researchers said Japan will sink in the next 100 years



Stupid post like these (yeah, we all know its stupid, let's not kid ourselves) is like admitting that one has no good argument left to make but still sticks to their losing argument, because again, tribalism and nationalism. When it gets to this point, how is one supposed to be willing to express some fair points? Getting enough people to go rampage with stupidity results in the total reduction of quality of the whole place in question. An extreme example is Cambodia during Pol Pot. This tribalism and nationalism is making y'all go stupider and stupider.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> So when are you going to get to the point of US-Japan common geopolitical interest? You seem desparate to avoid recognizing China having to face both at the same time, probably because you don't want to say anything against China's policy towards the 9 dash line, Taiwan, North Korea, or the Senkaku islands. So your stuck running into this wall because of nationalism and tribalism. Well, hard to know for sure until you actually address it.



I didn't deny that US-Japan has the common interest to contain China, isn't that so obvious with their military exercise ? But is that a big deal for China? that was not the worst, in 1960s when we had nothing but face Soviet and US military conventional and nuclear threat, now our situation is much better, we're second in world economy and defense.

And China policy toward our territory is pretty obvious: we will take back these mentioned territory when time is right. If you understand a little bit of Chinese history is when we were weak, invaders steal and annexed our land but when the table turn we will claim their territory as heritage: Mongol invaded our land and annexed Tibet, when Mongol became weak we claimed both Mongolia and Tibet but their people as well, winner take all. If that Japan want to replay this game with us over Diaoyu Islands, we will eventually welcome Japanese as our 57th ethnic minority.

and I always fan of Japanese traditional song

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I didn't deny that US-Japan has the common interest to contain China, isn't that so obvious with their military exercise ? But is that a big deal for China? that was not the worst, in 1960s when we had nothing but face Soviet and US military conventional and nuclear threat, now our situation is much better, we're second in world economy and defense.
> 
> And China policy toward our territory is pretty obvious: we will take back these mentioned territory when time is right. If you understand a little bit of Chinese history is when we were weak, invaders steal and annexed our land but when the table turn we will claim their territory as heritage: Mongol invaded our land and annexed Tibet, when Mongol became weak we claimed both Mongolia and Tibet but their people as well, winner take all. If that Japan want to replay this game with us over Diaoyu Islands, we will eventually welcome Japanese as our 57th ethnic minority.



A peaceful world is when everyone's "our land" is respected. You advocate China's "our land" being more important than others. So China is the trouble maker. It's the Post-Cold War world now. China became the world's second largest economy peacefully in this Post-Cold War world. Not the mongols.. Why are they coming up with these excuses based on the far past and disregarding the present is beyond me. Congrats on your confirmation in tribalism, imperialism, and recognize willingness to troll for it. You can believe that Japan is a "vassal" or a "client state" but even according to your presented definition of Japan, it is still that Japanese people have greater freedom in politics, speech, and religion than Chinese citizens have in their own country. Saying that shouldn't be confused as being anti-China. But the CCP government has put up so many walls of restrictions on speech, limits in political participation, and internet control, to such an extant that speaking against it is confused as being anti-Chinese rather than what is normally speaking fair criticisms against the government. So even according to your belief of Japan's "client state" or "vassal", siding with the US is still better. But of course, as shown by points I made here that have been ignored such as Japan initiative on the Senkaku island nationalization, it is not even as "vassal" as you think. Bluntly put, China has no hope in breaking down Japan's preference for the US.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> and I always fan of Japanese traditional song



I will always enjoy eating xiao long bao


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> A peaceful world is when everyone's "our land" is respected. You advocate China's "our land" being more important than others. So China is the trouble maker. It's the Post-Cold War world now. China became the world's second largest economy peacefully in this Post-Cold War world. Not the mongols.. Why are they coming up with these excuses based on the far past and disregarding the present is beyond me. Congrats on your confirmation in tribalism, imperialism, and recognize willingness to troll for it. You can believe that Japan is a "vassal" or a "client state" but even according to your presented definition of Japan, it is still that Japanese people have greater freedom in politics, speech, and religion than Chinese citizens have in their own country. Saying that shouldn't be confused as being anti-China. But the CCP government has put up so many walls of restrictions on speech, limits in political participation, and internet control, to such an extant that speaking against it is confused as being anti-Chinese rather than what is normally speaking fair criticisms against the government. So even according to your belief of Japan's "client state" or "vassal", siding with the US is still better. But of course, as shown by points I made here that have been ignored such as Japan initiative on the Senkaku island nationalization, it is not even as "vassal" as you think. Bluntly put, China has no hope in breaking down Japan's preference for the US.



You can't simply annexe our land and ask us to forget? if so why Japan still want so badly to get back kurile Islands and claim the one belong to Korea? We Chinese are not Japanese that like to rewrite the history, Diaoyu Islands is our land and forced to cede to Japan, why different If we conquer Japan and force Japanese to cede all land and their people to China? and then the next day, we then claim what ever the pass is pass, Japanese can't have it back...call me imperialism that's rich from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> You can't simply annexe our land and ask us to forget? if so why Japan still want so badly to get back kurile Islands and claim the one belong to Korea? We Chinese are not Japanese that like to rewrite the history, Diaoyu Islands is our land and forced to cede to Japan, why different If we conquer Japan and force Japanese to cede all land and their people to China? and then the next day, we then claim what ever the pass is pass, Japanese can't have it back...call me imperialism that's rich from you.



Takeshima and the Kuril islands were left unresolved. But Japan hasn't exactly being really pushy in trying to get them back. Has Japan sent ships to go boat ramming with South Korean and Russian ships? China recognized them as Japanese after WW2 and did so for about two decades. It was a done deal. If China wants to be part of an international community, then they have to also recognize that almost all other countries have once in their past had territory that is currently held by a different country. Can't satisfy everyone as far as past territory goes. China is already the biggest by far, thus is getting a pretty good deal in the Post-Cold War world as it is right now. Its not acceptable for China to get away with declaring something belongs to them two decades after not having done so. Don't push your luck..


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> I will always enjoy eating xiao long bao



There you're at least we have something in common which we love our ancestor cultural heritage regardless if come Japanese or Chinese, we share a lot of commonality


Suika said:


> Takeshima and the Kuril islands were left unresolved. But Japan hasn't exactly being really pushy in trying to get them back. Has Japan sent ships to go boat ramming with South Korean and Russian ships? China recognized them as Japanese after WW2 and did so for about two decades. It was a done deal. If China wants to be part of an international community, then they have to also recognize that almost all other countries have once in their past hard territory that is currently held by a different country. China is already the biggest by far. Its not acceptable for China to get away with declaring something belongs to them two decades after not having done so.



That's totally wrong what you said, after the Japanese defeat in WW2, all land that Japanese steal or annexed to be returned to their right owner...I think we have discussion over this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> There you're at least we have something in common which we love our ancestor cultural heritage regardless if come Japanese or Chinese, we share a lot of commonality
> 
> 
> That's totally wrong what you said, after the Japanese defeat in WW2, all land that Japanese steal or annexed to be returned to their right owner...I think we have discussion over this issue.



Yeah we talked about already. 
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/japan-defence-forum.316803/page-128#post-9324652

This is all very boring now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bbccdd1470

Jlaw said:


> I don't think they are . Look at their anime and video game culture. All their main characters are Caucasian looking and their loser weakling hero is Japanese. They may not kowtow to ancient Chinese emperors but they are extremely terrified of fat man and little boy. Modern Japanese


Well, I just found out Suika is not even a Japanese, so there is no reason to talk about the Japanese in general. Let's leave it at that he has his intension to support Japan and US's containment on China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

Suika said:


> Stupid post like these (yeah, we all know its stupid, let's not kid ourselves) is like admitting that one has no good argument left to make but still sticks to their losing argument, because again, tribalism and nationalism. When it gets to this point, how is one supposed to be willing to express some fair points? *Getting enough people to go rampage with stupidity results in the total reduction of quality of the whole place in question.* An extreme example is Cambodia during Pol Pot. This tribalism and nationalism is making y'all go stupider and stupider.


When CDF was created, it was touted to be *THE* place for all things Chinese military. Premier and all that jazz.

But what happened was exactly as you said and I highlighted -- times ten. The CDF members -- Chinese and their supporters -- spent most of their time insulting other countries and nationalities more than they do on serious themes that forms the foundation of 'defense'. The result is the spectacular and ignoble collapse of the forum as there were fewer and fewer quality 'defense' related discussions.

Now they are doing the same for this sub-forum.


----------



## Cybernetics

BTW what ever happened to @Aepsilons/nihonjin? Before I started posting on this forum I remember he was a major contributor to all things Japanese.


----------



## bbccdd1470

Cybernetics said:


> BTW what ever happened to @Aepsilons/nihonjin? Before I started posting on this forum I remember he was a major contributor to all things Japanese.


He left this forum after got exposed for his true identity (not a Japanese). Btw, MOD is very sensitive about this incident, we better not talk about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cybernetics

bbccdd1470 said:


> He left this forum after got exposed for his true identity (not a Japanese). Btw, MOD is very sensitive about this incident, we better not talk about it.


Oh, that is unfortunate. I recall him posting many pictures of himself.


----------



## Suika

gambit said:


> When CDF was created, it was touted to be *THE* place for all things Chinese military. Premier and all that jazz.
> 
> But what happened was exactly as you said and I highlighted -- times ten. The CDF members -- Chinese and their supporters -- spent most of their time insulting other countries and nationalities more than they do on serious themes that forms the foundation of 'defense'. The result is the spectacular and ignoble collapse of the forum as there were fewer and fewer quality 'defense' related discussions.
> 
> Now they are doing the same for this sub-forum.



You would think that if they felt China was to be destined to be the the number 1 power in the region and perhaps even in the world in the future based on the last couple of decades of tremendous economic growth, that they would have some feelings of goodwill to spare. Stupidity through the roof.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> You would think that if they felt China was to be destined to be the the number 1 power in the region and perhaps even in the world in the future based on the last couple of decades of tremendous economic growth, that they would have some feelings of goodwill to spare. Stupidity through the roof.



Last couple of decade, I wouldn't dare to imagine that China is now 2nd world economic power with tremendous technology progress despite of Western sanction. And it's an interesting question you rise, will China destiny to be #1 power? The answer is depend on US on how well it can handle the global issue while China in on the rise, A lot of nations are not please with US foreign policy and waiting for a powerful nation that they can rely on when facing US threat, for now China still don't have military power to play US-Soviet rivalry nevertheless in term of geo-politic and diplomacy we're not inferior to US, the diplomacy skill is within our blood since warren states, we have played and out maneuver ours deadliest historical adversaries to prevail and we certainly know how to play with US.

And I hope that China don't have to come to the point of applying *取而代之* on US, there is a lot room for Sino-US cooperation and both US and China can be #1 and #2, if we forge a close economy and military cooperation, US can be secure the #1 position for centuries to come, Japan and India are just irrelevant to US, the short sighted US strategist are just trying to use these countries to contain and hope to weakening China's rise but their real future will rely on working with China. Throughout China history, China had some set back but we prevail against our adversaries, I believe Chinese ingeniousity will lead our nation to be glorified as during Han and Tang dynasty regardless if we will be or not #1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Last couple of decade, I wouldn't dare to imagine that China is now 2nd world economic power with tremendous technology progress despite of Western sanction. And it's an interesting question you rise, will China destiny to be #1 power? The answer is depend on US on how well it can handle the global issue while China in on the rise, A lot of nations are not please with US foreign policy and waiting for a powerful nation that they can rely on when facing US threat, for now China still don't have military power to play US-Soviet rivalry nevertheless in term of geo-politic and diplomacy we're not inferior to US, the diplomacy skill is within our blood since warren states, we have played and out maneuver ours deadliest historical adversaries to prevail and we certainly know how to play with US.
> 
> And I hope that China don't have to come to the point of applying *取而代之* on US, there is a lot room for Sino-US cooperation and both US and China can be #1 and #2, if we forge a close economy and military cooperation, US can be secure the #1 position for centuries to come, Japan and India are just irrelevant to US, the short sighted US strategist are just trying to use these countries to contain and hope to weakening China's rise but their real future will rely on working with China. Throughout China history, China had some set back but we prevail against our adversaries, I believe Chinese ingeniousity will lead our nation to be glorified as during Han and Tang dynasty regardless if we will be or not #1.



Good luck with charm campaign towards the US. An excellent token would be China's cooperation in denuclearizing North Korea. Can start by demanding the Norks to return the TELs 

And good luck in getting the other posters of your camp on these boards to also post in a charming way


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

AViet said:


> Japanese put whole East Asia to shame because of their submissive attitude to the US.



I fully agree.
That degree of shamefulness can be well extended to the Japanese worshippers. These lot of people have made the American-worshipping Viets look like angels.

Someone in the academics should do a serious research on the psyche of the Japanese. They live in constant fear of earthquakes, tsunamis and were nuked by the Americans twice; now they are haunted by their own collapsed Nuke plants.
They hate us so much for sending their young people to the almost inhabitable islands, now known as Japan since the Qin dynasty.



gambit said:


> When CDF was created, it was touted to be *THE* place for all things Chinese military. Premier and all that jazz.
> 
> But what happened was exactly as you said and I highlighted -- times ten. The CDF members -- Chinese and their supporters -- spent most of their time insulting other countries and nationalities more than they do on serious themes that forms the foundation of 'defense'. The result is the spectacular and ignoble collapse of the forum as there were fewer and fewer quality 'defense' related discussions.
> 
> Now they are doing the same for this sub-forum.



Then why *you* are here, bitching about the the above case all the fucking time and again and again, like an old lady who got short-changed for a few cents once by a grocery vendor BUT crying 365 days in a year back home?!

Talkiing about "insult"* - YOU* and your accomplices have a long track records of insulting Chinese.
Tit-4-Tat get it?

On topic:

*China’s claim it has ‘quantum’ radar may leave $17 billion F-35 naked*
http://www.news.com.au/technology/i...d/news-story/207ac01ff3107d21a9f36e54b6f0fbab

CHINA claims its ‘quantum’ radar can detect stealth fighters. Does this mean our ultra-expensive F-35 is obsolete before we get it?

Jamie Seidel
News Corp Australia Network
February 27, 201711:35am


*Trump Takes Aim at Cost of F-35 Jet Fighter*





CHINA claims it has a radical new ‘quantum’ radar capable of detecting stealth fighters at great distances. Does this mean our ultra-expensive new F-35 is obsolete, even before we get it?

The RAAF’s first F-35’s will be making their debut Australian appearance at the Avalon air show this week. It’s not a combat-capable aircraft, yet, though the first partially operational US squadron of the type was deployed to Japan earlier this year.

But Beijing state media has boasted its scientists have successfully tested a new type of radar capable of defeating stealth technology at ranges out to 100km.

With a single stroke, such a capability would render the $US1 trillion F-35 Joint Strike Fighter program obsolete. This includes Australia’s $17 billion investment in some 72 examples of the controversial aircraft.

Existing radars cast beams of radio waves into the sky, with sensors detecting reflections from aircraft or ships. The whole point of stealth technology is to minimise such reflections.

But what if the beam was something other than a radio wave?

What if Albert Einstein’s mysterious “spooky action at a distance” could be harnessed?

Billions of dollars and decades of research invested in developing radio-absorbing materials and airframes optimised towards reflecting such waves away from a receiver would be made meaningless overnight.

For the first time, early warning could be given of an approaching stealth aircraft.

This would give defenders time to prepare and counter-attack.

So is it even possible?





An Operations Specialist watches a radar display aboard the USS Coronado operating in the South China Sea. The ability to ‘see’ stealth aircraft largely negates their threat. Picture: US Navy_Source:Supplied_

*QUANTUM QUANDARY*

The new sensor technology uses concepts on the edge of our scientific understanding.

And a Chinese state-owned technology group late last year declared it had mastered it.

The new technology had “important military application values” because it could identify aircraft and ships “invisible” to conventional radar systems, a press statement read.

Understanding that technology exposes its full potential.

A photon is a particle with wavelike properties that carries energy without mass. We usually hear of it in terms of light, but it is the basis of all electromagnetic radiation.

Where radar sends out a beam of photons as radio waves, quantum radar uses entangled photons.

Put simply, entangled photons are two separate photons that share a deep quantum link. The upshot is the photons mirror each other’s behaviour when one of them is influenced in some way.

*DELVE DEEPER: Wargames explore a war with China*

In terms of radar, a crystal can be used to ‘split’ such entangled photons and cast one into the sky.

For a time at least, the twin photons retain their ‘spooky’ link — mirroring the same responses to the environment the other encounters.

It’s a quirk of quantum physics which strained the understanding of Albert Einstein when he grappled with the idea in the 1930s.

Quantum radar would send out bursts of photons while retaining their ‘pairs’. The changes in behaviour of the retained photon would then reveal what’s happening to the photon in the beam.

Ultimately, the point is the same: the entangled photons bounce back to a sensor which can then compute course, speed and size.

But the use of tangled photons has a second major benefit over radio waves.

It’s not likely to be jammed.





The Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II banks hard at the Farnborough Airshow, south west of London, last year. Quantum radar appears impossible to jam or confuse. Picture: AFP_Source:AFP_

*UNBREAKABLE LOCK*

Apart from absorbing or reflecting away its radio beams, conventional radar can also be jammed by transmitting ‘white noise’ on the same frequencies.

This isn’t possible with entangled photons.

While the photons are separated by their beam, they retain their quantum link.

Attempting to break that link would be a giveaway. And any attempt to distort the behaviour of one of the pair would be equally noticeable.

The same applies to advanced materials.

Where modern composites can ‘trap’ radio waves within their molecular structure, whatever happens to an entangled photon would be replicated — and measured — in its paired mate back at the radar site.

*HYPOTHETICAL: Can Australia put up a fight?*

And different materials affect protons in different ways.

Because of this, analysts say quantum radar could ultimately be capable of determining what an aircraft is made of — or even carrying.

At one level this would eliminate the effectiveness of decoys. At another, it could identify which aircraft — or missile — is carrying nuclear warheads.

And, unlike existing radar, their transmissions would not be detectable.

Any stealth aircraft would not know it had been ‘seen’.





An F-35 undergoes operational testing aboard a US Marine amphibious assault carrier last year. The stealth fighter’s abilities are limited by the need for stealth. Picture: US Navy_Source:Supplied_

*STEALTH SHOT-DOWN?*

The implications of such quantum radar are enormous.

If true, it could negate the effectiveness of the single aircraft in which all the West’s defence hopes lay — the F-35 Joint Strike Fighter.

This controversial aircraft is 10 years overdue and billions of dollars over budget.

And this is all due to its complete reliance on an ability to fly unseen.

What if it was visible?

It carriers fewer weapons, flies slower and is less manoeuvrable than its predecessors. But all this was justified on the basis that its design was optimised to be invisible to radar.

Take that invisibility away and the F-35 looks much less capable than its counterparts.





One of Australia’s first F-35 Strike Fighters displays its RAAF markings. Losing its ability to fly ‘unseen’ will leave the fighter vulnerable. Picture: Defence_Source:Supplied_

*REALITY CHECK*

Despite the ominous sounding properties of this unbeatable radar, the foibles of quantum mechanics make the actual exploitation of such technology incredibly difficult.

Photon pairs degrade. The longer one photon remains in the outside environment, the more stress is placed on the link with its partner. It’s called quantum decoherence.

This has implications for a quantum radar’s maximum range: keeping the photons paired for the time it takes one to cover 100km represents an enormous technical challenge.

Maker of the F-35 Lockheed Martin has itself been attempting to develop the new technology over the past decade. Its progress remains unreported.

Beijing media asserts successful tests of China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC) quantum radar has produced results “500 per cent” better than Western examples.

The truth of this is likely to remain unknown for some considerable time, given the defence and corporate secrecy attached to such projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> Good luck with charm campaign towards the US. An excellent token would be China's cooperation in denuclearizing North Korea. Can start by demanding the Norks to return the TELs
> 
> And good luck in getting the other posters of your camp on these boards to also post in a charming way



It's not a charm campaign but interest, all nations are working for their national interest :

For over 40 years, US couldn't stop China's rise and Americans know very well if the trend continue, China will eventually replace US as world #1 economy and great potential to Challenge US supremacy in the future by changing the rule of the game and international order to fit China's vision and interest such as using Yuan as international standard currency instead of US dollard. But if US accept China as strategic partner, not only it will prevent itself of been overwritten by China but continue to access competitive cheap supply chain, access to China market but even use China as HUB to distribute American products throughout Asia, the bottom line it's US want to ensure their future in Asia and China is the key.
Labeling Chinas as strategic competitor will bring US nowhere but make matter worst for US's interest.

And for over 40 years China couldn't stop of milking US with trade surplus to improve Chinese living standard, it's in China interest to keep working to accommodate US as long as US don't cross our red ligne, so US can have it quest for global domination at their own expense and continue to claim to be #1.

I remember when China-US create a strategic economic dialogue, Japanese scholars were so upset because they're so afraid that China and US will sit and define their interest at the expense of Japan, they certainly don't want to have a 2nd PLAZZA accord as US and EU had settled screw Japan in 1980s.

Denuclearized NK is a way to go but US has to stop using pressure tactic to deal with NK such as military exercise, NK has taken the lesson from Iraq, without deterrence US will act like a mad dog, NKorean certainly don't like to see their country devastated like Iraqian cities, nor China would like to see that happened in Korean peninsula.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Talkiing about "insult"* - YOU* and your accomplices have a long track records of insulting Chinese.


And yet none of you ever provide proofs of those insults. By the way, challenging Chinese claims on a technical basis does not constitute 'insult'.



Three_Kingdoms said:


> On topic:


That must be difficult for you to do.



Three_Kingdoms said:


> Billions of dollars and decades of research invested in developing radio-absorbing materials and airframes optimised towards reflecting such waves away from a receiver would be made meaningless overnight.


Yup...That was what the Russians and the Chinese said about 'long wavelengths' radars.


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> It's not a charm campaign but interest, all nations are working for their national interest :
> 
> For over 40 years, US couldn't stop China's rise and Americans know very well if the trend continue, China will eventually replace US as world #1 economy and great potential to Challenge US supremacy in the future by changing the rule of the game and international order to fit China's vision and interest such as using Yuan as international standard currency instead of US dollard. But if US accept China as strategic partner, not only it will prevent itself of been overwritten by China but continue to access competitive cheap supply chain, access to China market but even use China as HUB to distribute American products throughout Asia, the bottom line it's US want to ensure their future in Asia and China is the key.
> Labeling Chinas as strategic competitor will bring US nowhere but make matter worst for US's interest.
> 
> And for over 40 years China couldn't stop of milking US with trade surplus to improve Chinese living standard, it's in China interest to keep working to accommodate US as long as US don't cross our red ligne, so US can have it quest for global domination at their own expense and continue to claim to be #1.
> 
> I remember when China-US create a strategic economic dialogue, Japanese scholars were so upset because they're so afraid that China and US will sit and define their interest at the expense of Japan, they certainly don't want to have a 2nd PLAZZA accord as US and EU had settled screw Japan in 1980s.
> 
> Denuclearized NK is a way to go but US has to stop using pressure tactic to deal with NK such as military exercise, NK has taken the lesson from Iraq, without deterrence US will act like a mad dog, NKorean certainly don't like to see their country devastated like Iraqian cities, nor China would like to see that happened in Korean peninsula.



Before the accord, the yen was very weak in value. By the 1980s, Japan achieved high level manufacturing technology that no longer justified a weak yen that gave it compeitive cost advantage. The yen could no longer remain as weak as it was.

Again GL about those "if the US just blah blah blah for China, then good result for US and China under a rainbow with flowers and butterflies but with Japan being screwed" ideas. It's an A + ?? = C.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> Before the accord, the yen was very weak in value. By the 1980s, Japan achieved high level manufacturing technology that no longer justified a weak yen that gave it compeitive cost advantage. The yen could no longer remain as weak as it was.
> 
> Again GL about those "if the US just blah blah blah for China, then good result for US and China under a rainbow with flowers and butterflies but with Japan being screwed" ideas. It's an A + ?? = C.



Lol Japan really tasted American's bad medicine with Plazza accord and since that time, Japan never rise again but live in stagnation. And yes it's just a blah blah blah, what else you expect? Nevertheless what I said it the true if US want to remain #1, the only way is to forge a strategic partner with China and that is the lasting Japan want to see it happen because it will make Japan irrelevant.


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Lol Japan really tasted American's bad medicine with Plazza accord and since that time, Japan never rise again but live in stagnation. And yes it's just a blah blah blah, what else you expect? Nevertheless what I said it the true if US want to remain #1, the only way is to forge a strategic partner with China and that is the lasting Japan want to see it happen because it will make Japan irrelevant.



I think you are underestimating the colossal task of getting the US and China to become stragegic partners, i.e. Russia. Either Russia and the US also become strategic partners or China breaks up with Russia. And that is not all.

Face it, 50,000 US troops are based in Japan. And it isn't just 50,000 plain infantry. Its a forward deployed US carrier strike group, nuclear subs, forward deployed Wasp-class, and so on. It is essentially the US's base operation in the western pacific. Its going to take an enormous amount for China to persuade the US to relocate out. 

You keep talking fantasy. Quit embarrassing yourself already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

gambit said:


> And yet none of you ever provide proofs of those insults. By the way, challenging Chinese claims on a technical basis does not constitute 'insult'.


you have been busted countless times over your 'professional' tenure on the forum.
It is a huge comedy you were using the bluffing tactics for the innocent and timid. Many of the quotes of reference were of a technical nature which you only understand the generics but nothing beyond first few lines in the 'extract' section.




> That must be difficult for you to do.



I still have a lot to learn from your trolling skills as a matter of fact.




> Yup...That was what the Russians and the Chinese said about 'long wavelengths' radars.


The article was not authored by Chinese nor Russians.
You failed again in this simple reading exercise.


----------



## gambit

Three_Kingdoms said:


> you have been busted countless times over your 'professional' tenure on the forum.
> It is a huge comedy you were using the bluffing tactics for the innocent and timid. Many of the quotes of reference were of a technical nature which you only understand the generics but nothing beyond first few lines in the 'extract' section.


Countless, eh? Show me just one.



Three_Kingdoms said:


> The article was not authored by Chinese nor Russians.
> You failed again in this simple reading exercise.


Does not matter if it was 'authorized' or not. *YOU* brought on the article, it is fair game for criticisms.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> I think you are underestimating the colossal task of getting the US and China to become stragegic partners, i.e. Russia. Either Russia and the US also become strategic partners or China breaks up with Russia. And that is not all.
> 
> Face it, 50,000 US troops are based in Japan. And it isn't just 50,000 plain infantry. Its a forward deployed US carrier strike group, nuclear subs, forward deployed Wasp-class, and so on. It is essentially the US's base operation in the western pacific. Its going to take an enormous amount for China to persuade the US to relocate out.
> 
> You keep talking fantasy. Quit embarrassing yourself already.



I think you confuse yourself from Strategic partner to strategic ally, China is certainly have no interest to join US against Russia, I had not mention anything about Sino-US military alliance, What I said is that China can offer more to US than Japan to secure their future in Asia, And not we're very glade that US remain in Japan keep Japan on check, not to allow them revive the militarism. And I'm not talking fantasy I just offer an alternative Idea for American to explore, let them run a simulation of what is the best for their long term future: China or Japan? after all it's Americans to decide their own nation interests.


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I think you confuse yourself from Strategic partner to strategic ally, China is certainly have no interest to join US against Russia, I had not mention anything about Sino-US military alliance, What I said is that China can offer more to US than Japan to secure their future in Asia, And not we're very glade that US remain in Japan keep Japan on check, not to allow them revive the militarism. And I'm not talking fantasy I just offer an alternative Idea for American to explore, let them run a simulation of what is the best for their long term future: China or Japan? after all it's Americans to decide their own nation interests.



You are talking fantasy. You got an A in troll class. Talking to you anymore is just more practice for you to enhence your trolling. I say that because you keep talking in theoritical terms that is separate to events that are actually going on. Your arguments temporally forsake China's interest for the sake of winning an impression debate. But you always fail to describe exactly what the US would have to do in relation to specific existing points such as North Korea, Taiwan, the South China Sea, etc., for becoming a said "strategic partner". Doing so would highlight how much of a fantasy it is. The US and Japan do seek better relations with China, but it is China that has to compromise on those geopolitical points, not either the US or Japan.


----------



## qwerrty

Feb. 14 2018 - 09:02
*Putin's Arms Buildup Puts Abe on Defensive in Islands Dispute*

(Bloomberg) — Russia is accelerating a military buildup on islands claimed by Japan, threatening to blow a hole in Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s efforts to lure President Vladimir Putin into settling the dispute.

The government in Tokyo lodged a formal protest after 2,000 Russian troops held military exercises last week on the four islands, called the Southern Kurils in Russia and the Northern Territories in Japan. A few days before, Russia paved the way for its first military airbase in the area.

Russia’s twin strikes came as diplomats from both countries met Feb. 6 to discuss joint economic development of the territories. Abe the next day marked Japan’s annual “Northern Territories Day” with a pledge that he and Putin would resolve the “abnormal” lack of a peace treaty after World War II.

Failure to end the dispute over the islands seized by Soviet troops at the end of the war would deal a severe blow to Abe, who’s poured time and energy into seeking a breakthrough since coming to power in 2012. For the Kremlin, cooler ties with Tokyo may put at risk promised Japanese investment and undermine Russian efforts to peel away a key U.S. ally. While determined to stay close to the U.S., Abe’s eager to strike a deal with Russia partly to counterbalance China’s growing economic and military power in the region.

*‘Unrealistic Ideas’*
“The Japanese side has unrealistic ideas about the possible time frame for all this,” said Fyodor Lukyanov, head of the Council on Foreign and Defense Policy, a research group that advises the Kremlin. Russia’s expanding its military presence “to damp expectations,” he said.

The two leaders have met 20 times, including at a hot springs resort in Abe’s hometown of Nagato in 2016. He’s due to visit Putin’s hometown in May to address the annual St. Petersburg International Economic Forum.

The premier’s also under fire at home. “It’s good to have warm relations at the top level, but just because you are friends doesn’t mean they will give the islands back,” said Yasuhide Nakayama, chairman of the foreign affairs committee in Japan’s lower house of parliament and a member of Abe’s Liberal Democratic Party. Russia’s military exercises sent “the worst possible message,” he said.

Russia sent a clear signal that it’s in no rush. Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov cautioned in a state television interview on Sunday that Russia and Japan need to build up their relations before reaching a territorial agreement, a process he said took more than 40 years with China.

“The Japanese side is in a hurry,” and there’ll be “enormous disappointment” if there’s no progress, said James Brown, an expert in Russo-Japanese relations at Temple University in Tokyo.
 
*Break Deadlock*
Abe sought to break the deadlock in 2016 by proposing a joint plan to develop the windswept territories, which lie 15 miles (25 kilometers) from Japan’s Hokkaido Island. He offered help in fish farming, greenhouse farming, tourism, wind power and waste recycling. While Russia welcomes the idea, the initiative has barely advanced because of a disagreement over whether the ventures would operate under Russian law.

That’s a critical condition for Tokyo, because any dilution of Russian sovereignty could allow it to accept an offer first made by Moscow in 1956 to return the two smaller islands, said Brown.

“If they can get a foothold back onto the islands, even with these small projects, then it means Japanese businesses are there, Japanese citizens can work there,” he said. “They can package that as a stepping-stone toward the return of all the islands.”

Russia, for its part, has secured promises of major Japanese energy investments, including in offshore developments and LNG projects in Sakhalin and the Arctic, offering Putin the chance to ease pressure on his economy from U.S. and European sanctions over the conflict in Ukraine.

 
*Military Footprint*
But he’s shown no willingness for compromise on the islands, convinced that Abe has a greater need for a pact because of Japan’s growing concern over China.

Meanwhile, tensions have grown since Russia in 2016 expanded its military footprint on the Kurils, deploying anti-ship missile batteries, upgrading an artillery division and floating plans for a naval port for large warships. Most recently, it approved warplanes’ use of a newly-opened airport.

Putin cast doubts on progress over the peace treaty in November as Russia reacted angrily to Japan’s decision to buy another U.S. anti-missile defense system to counter the threat from North Korea. Japan insists the system doesn’t threaten Russia.

Russia’s military escalation “is a response to U.S. actions because we have no other enemies in this region,” said Alexander Lukin, an Asia expert at the Moscow State Institute of International Relations. “There’s also a psychological moment — Russia wants to demonstrate that it’s our territory and we aren’t prepared to surrender it to anyone.”




Code:


https://themoscowtimes.com/news/putins-arms-buildup-puts-abe-on-defensive-in-islands-dispute-60498

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Japan like to stir up trouble for China, they think that they could use Vietnam, India, SCS nations against China because we have territory disputes with these nations and we don't have option to retaliate because Japan doesn't have enemy beside NK. SK is US ally so they can't be used by China against them so China is their only nightmare but Japan nightmare is not end here, the worst thing they hope not to happen with Kurils islands has arrived , China don't even need any effort to stir up trouble for Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> You are talking fantasy. You got an A in troll class. Talking to you anymore is just more practice for you to enhence your trolling. I say that because you keep talking in theoritical terms that is separate to events that are actually going on. Your arguments temporally forsake China's interest for the sake of winning an impression debate. But you always fail to describe exactly what the US would have to do in relation to specific existing points such as North Korea, Taiwan, the South China Sea, etc., for becoming a said "strategic partner". Doing so would highlight how much of a fantasy it is. The US and Japan do seek better relations with China, but it is China that has to compromise on those geopolitical points, not either the US or Japan.



Japan and US do seek better relations with China? please don't spread your lie, they're so concern with China's rise and stir up trouble for China by provoking SCS nations and India against us and having military build up around China with so call the first island chain..are these a friendly intention?LMAO. But it doesn't matter that didn't stop China from rising and only motivate China to even further developing sophisticate weapon to counter US and Japan, when US realize that any provocation is futile then they will learn to give up Japan for China as they did with Taiwan if they still want to save themselves for the #1 podium.


----------



## Beast

Japan close r/s with US automatically make Russian hate Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Suika

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Japan and US do seek better relations with China? please don't spread your lie, they're so concern with China's rise and stir up trouble for China by provoking SCS nations and India against us and having military build up around China with so call the first island chain..are these a friendly intention?LMAO. But it doesn't matter that didn't stop China from rising and only motivate China to even further developing sophisticate weapon to counter US and Japan, when US realize that any provocation is futile then they will learn to give up Japan for China as they did with Taiwan if they still want to save themselves for the #1 podium.



Yeah, they gave up on Taiwan, sure. I wonder why China still sounds upset about Taiwan.
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1089576.shtml
I've wasted enough time with your trolling. You can get the last word and say w/e you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Suika said:


> Yeah, they gave up on Taiwan, sure. I wonder why China still sounds upset about Taiwan.
> http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1089576.shtml
> I've wasted enough time with your trolling. You can get the last word and say w/e you want.



US gave up Taiwan and had diplomatic relation with China was undeniable fact, sure such bad loser US like to play Taiwan card to extract concession from China, this like bandit playing blackmail game because American still believe that we still couldn't do nothing as retaliation, sure China is upset because we still not yet united with Taiwan and let US to play such dirty game. And don't worry I don't consider that as a waste of my time on you because you don't have much to say other than accuse me of trolling and you don't have to reply to me if you don't like.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

If Russia / China can neutralize Japan , US will automatically run for covers back to their mainland.

Picking a fight with Russia/China + North Korea is a death sentence for Japan







Keep making good anime , but keep yourself out of war - not needed learn the lesson 






Japanese should just keep themselves out of war

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MultaniGuy

Japan is no match for China and Russia. USA would not go out of its way to defend Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Japan is so tiny ...it takes 2-4 hours to go one side to other side of country

These "tiny" areas called Ti-wan or Ja-pon ....etc are just there for distraction

Tactically they have 0% chance of survival in real war
Shake Putin's hand and acknowledge the status of Russian/Chinese nations you can be a great #3







It is just like in Olympics you take bronze medal #3

No need to be Hero

Secret hand shake against yankee

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Iqbal Ali said:


> Japan is no match for China and Russia. USA would not go out of its way to defend Japan.



Japan is sitting on the fragile tectonic plate, their land is already their worst enemy, as for US, Americans like to make alliance to bullying Russia and China but if both join hand...US will be on serious trouble:

During 1960s before Sino-Soviet split, US was so vigilant when dealing with both, China had show that we're fearless despite that US was threaten to NUKE over Korea war, Soviet was also US nightmare on arm races and global domination. Today US is allow itself to be arrogant because they know that China and Russia are not walking on the military alliance path, and they also know the combination of Russia and China will be a devastating effect on US: China can virtually manufacturing every thing this earth need with competitive edge and our technological progress is beyong Americanr expectation while Russia still hold strong military despite some set back from Soviet and have a lot natural resource, we can virtually create another world with another world order to antagonize US. But China and Russia both rather to chose their independent foreign policy and don't want to repeat the Sino-Soviet split drama over again...unless if US push these two to the last stand and their survival require an military alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haidian

Japan has territorial disputes with every single neighbor, N.Korea is the one who is so eager to take care of Japan among all of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Russia gave China 174 square kilometers worth of uninhabited islands in the Amur river in exchange China cannot claim anymore territory of Russia. What Japan is asking is too much. Islands inhabited by thousands of Russians? Not a chance. Japan might as well claim the entire Russia belongs to Japan.


----------



## qwerrty

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Japan like to stir up trouble for China, they think that they could use Vietnam, India, SCS nations against China because we have territory disputes with these nations and we don't have option to retaliate because Japan doesn't have enemy beside NK. SK is US ally so they can't be used by China against them so China is their only nightmare but Japan nightmare is not end here, the worst thing they hope not to happen with Kurils islands has arrived , China don't even need any effort to stir up trouble for Japan.


china should offer to buy those island for 500 bn dollars or leasing one of the island for military base just to stir sh1t up more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

qwerrty said:


> china should offer to buy those island for 500 bn dollars or leasing one of the island for military base just to stir sh1t up more


China shall just occupy diaoyutai and plant the flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

The Japanese have an attitude problem.

Japan is a very small country.

Japan's land area is 145,932 mi².

Montana's land area is 147,040 mi².

Japan is smaller than Montana. Yet, Japan pretends it is a major power and makes a lot of anti-China noises.

The Japanese need to recognize they live in a tiny country and keep their mouths shut. No one pays any attention to them. The three major countries are: USA, China, and Russia (in that order).

Japan is not a player. It is only a pawn of the United States. Japan needs to be realistic about its insignificance. The strategy of openly pushing an anti-China agenda has hurt Japan greatly. Though it is located next to the world's largest growing economy (about $1 trillion in additional Chinese nominal GDP per year), Japan's nominal GDP has shrunk in the last 10 years. Being anti-China carries a heavy price.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

rashid.sarwar said:


> Japan did kick the Chinese b_tt during WWII and a very serious one......


Have you checked the calendar lately?

WWII was 1945. That's 73 years ago.

Today, China has Five MEGATON thermonuclear warheads on its DF-5A ICBM.

So, what's your point of bringing up WWII?

Will Japan ever have the chance to attack China? Does Japan want to exist anymore?

WWII was WWII. That's ancient history and it will never be repeated.

In today's world, Japan faces extinction if China decides to push the thermonuclear button.

Let me reiterate. Japan is not a major power.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## madooxno9

Unneccesary bull s*hit in an already divided world. Diverting attention from real major problems of Russia ; heavy unemployment and no economic growth. I hope sanity prevails or a major catastrophe would be at our door step in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Martian2 said:


> Have you checked the calendar lately?
> 
> WWII was 1945. That's 73 years ago.
> 
> Today, China has Five MEGATON thermonuclear warheads on its DF-5A ICBM.
> 
> So, what's your point of bringing up WWII?
> 
> Will Japan ever have the chance to attack China? Does Japan want to exist anymore?
> 
> WWII was WWII. That's ancient history and it will never be repeated.
> 
> In today's world, Japan faces extinction if China decides to push the thermonuclear button.
> 
> Let me reiterate. Japan is not a major power.



I believe that P*ki was trying to match the IQ of the slumdogs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

terranMarine said:


> I believe that P*ki was trying to match the IQ of the slumdogs


Probably a false flagger. Lots of Indians like to fly the Pakistani flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terranMarine

Martian2 said:


> Probably a false flagger. Lots of Indians like to fly the Pakistani flag.


Could be a false flagger

Japan is a nobody, nothing more than a dog like the loser Germany and Italy. These 3 axis lost WW2 period. Now US military have been occupying Germany and Japan for decades and that's not gonna change for a very long long time. There are only 3 military super powers, and no there's no 4th in the making. 

@Deino wouldn't you agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Viva_Viet

rashid.sarwar said:


> Japan did kick the Chinese b_tt during WWII and a very serious one......


Anf the funny thing is that Deng still came to JP, begged for JP's help in 1978.

All Cnese here should bow down and thanks for JP's help in 1978 again, otherwhile CN would still be a nation wt 500 hungry peasants.


----------



## terranMarine

Viva_Viet said:


> Anf the funny thing is that Deng still came to JP, begged for JP's help in 1978.
> 
> All Cnese here should bow down and thanks for JP's help in 1978 again, otherwhile CN would still be a nation wt 500 hungry peasants.



Did you bow to China for helping Viet jungle? If it wasn't for China the Yankees would have completely raped VN

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

It saddens me... to see ppl... believing in this "Japan is weak" rhetoric...


----------



## terranMarine

HannibalBarca said:


> It saddens me... to see ppl... believing in this "Japan is weak" rhetoric...



It sadden us to see some believing China is not capable of sending dozens of Megatons to a "powerful" country like Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

terranMarine said:


> It sadden us to see some believing China is not capable of sending dozens of Megatons to a "powerful" country like Japan.


It saddens me...to see ppl...believing in fairytales...


----------



## terranMarine

HannibalBarca said:


> It saddens me...to see ppl...believing in fairytales...


It saddens me too seeing some living in denial

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

terranMarine said:


> It saddens me too seeing some living in denial


Keep be sadden... Reality may shift


----------



## terranMarine

HannibalBarca said:


> Keep be sadden... Reality may shift


You keep your dream alive, because Japan shall never rise again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

terranMarine said:


> You keep your dream alive, because Japan shall never rise again


I think there is a misunderstanding... I don't care if Japan rise or not...
What I pointed out...is how "few" ppl keep having this "Japan is weak" rhetoric... 

But if you felt personally targeted by this opinion...so be it... I don't really care tbh...


----------



## terranMarine

HannibalBarca said:


> I think there is a misunderstanding... I don't care if Japan rise or not...
> What I pointed out...is how "few" ppl keep having this "Japan is weak" rhetoric...
> 
> But if you felt personally targeted by this opinion...so be it... I don't really care tbh...



Personally targeted? I believe you misunderstand the meaning when Chinese view Japan as weak. That's your problem not ours. What we stated are based on facts, Japan can be completely wiped out by Chinese Megatons. Just as we view India as a puny nuclear power who thinks it can destroy China with their mere Kilotons.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

terranMarine said:


> Personally targeted? I believe you misunderstand the meaning when Chinese view Japan as weak. That's your problem not ours. What we stated are based on facts, Japan can be completely wiped out by Chinese Megatons. Just as we view India as a puny nuclear power who thinks it can destroy China with their mere Kilotons.


Any country with Nuclear weapons can destroy is next door guy...
Same as How Russia can wipe out China... etc...
But in that RU/CN scenario... it doesn't mean China is weak..see the pattern?

Same goes for Japan...


----------



## terranMarine

HannibalBarca said:


> Any country with Nuclear weapons can destroy is next door guy...
> Same as How Russia can wipe out China... etc...
> But in that RU/CN scenario... it doesn't mean China is weak..see the pattern?
> 
> Same goes for Japan...



India can destroy China with that puny arsenal? Really? You compare two super powers China and Russia lol. Japan is not a super power so yes in our eyes Japan is weak, same as we view India, a weakling who wants to pick a fight with a real super power.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

terranMarine said:


> India can destroy China with that puny arsenal? Really? You compare two super powers China and Russia lol. Japan is not a super power so yes in our eyes Japan is weak, same as we view India, a weakling who wants to pick a fight with a real super power.


In a nuclear warfare...no one is weak... EVERYONE is...
India can strike deep in China and vice versa...


----------



## Kai Liu

HannibalBarca said:


> In a nuclear warfare...no one is weak... EVERYONE is...


But tunisia is strong!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Kai Liu said:


> But tunisia is strong!


A lost soul spotted...


----------



## terranMarine

HannibalBarca said:


> In a nuclear warfare...no one is weak... EVERYONE is...
> India can strike deep in China and vice versa...



In a nuclear warfare, Japan is gone and China is left standing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

terranMarine said:


> In a nuclear warfare, Japan is gone and China is left standing


Where did I say otherwise? That Japan will win against China in a Nuclear war??


----------



## terranMarine

HannibalBarca said:


> Where did I say otherwise? That Japan will win against China in a Nuclear war??



By considering Japan as strong, which in our eyes is NOT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kai Liu

HannibalBarca said:


> A lost soul spotted...


Man, I am serious, don't be modest, Let me to explain to you:
You and lots of people like you on this forum are the strongest. You know what? You can bring US, Russia, Japan, UK, Germany, every country you name it, to destroy China, on this forum, with your mouth of course, because you don't belong to any of them... Haha...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

terranMarine said:


> By considering Japan as strong, which in our eyes is NOT


Japan is not strong...but not weak either...
But many here...put Japan defense capabilities to Zero in the region... That is something untrue and mostly stupid to think that way.

At least Chinese Gov is competent in that matter and do take Japan as a potential threat that could be difficult to play with when times come...



Kai Liu said:


> Man, I am serious, don't be modest, Let me to explain to you:
> You and lots of people like you on this forum are the strongest. You know what? You can bring US, Russia, Japan, UK, Germany, every country you name it, to destroy China, on this forum, with your mouth of course, because you don't belong to any of them... Haha...


That is your opinion...not mine neither from others( like you pointed out)
And in anyway does make up for our Reality.

You can think everyone is against you...so be it. Reality is otherwise.


----------



## terranMarine

HannibalBarca said:


> Japan is not strong...but not weak either...
> But many here...put Japan defense capabilities to Zero in the region... That is something untrue and mostly stupid to think that way.
> 
> At least Chinese Gov is competent in that matter and do take Japan as a potential threat that could be difficult to play with when times come...



is not strong , is not weak now that's contradicting your own words. No wonder members view you as a complete fool. Make up your own mind, is Japan weak or strong versus China. Is Japan gonna survive a war with China? Is there anything left of Japan if China smashes dozens of MEGATONS on Japanese soil? Are there any Japs left after absorbing dozens of MEGATONS?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fledgingwings

Japan cant afford to have a big neighbouring country as a foe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

terranMarine said:


> is not strong , is not weak now that's contradicting your own words. No wonder members view you as a complete fool. Make up your own mind, is Japan weak or strong versus China. Is Japan gonna survive a war with China? Is there anything left of Japan if China smashes dozens of MEGATONS on Japanese soil? Are there any Japs left after absorbing dozens of MEGATONS?


Well...ofc when you see things as black and white...you can't see the inbtw...
But since you want to get an opinion on such matters...that, yourself can't be at peace with...then here it is...

- Japan is neither weak neither strong... since the right answer will be "Japan has weaknesses and strength"
- Will Japan survive a war with China if no nuclear weapons are used? Yes and No... if it happen we will see..;but she has some chances.
-Does Japan survive few nuclear strikes? No.

See... before jumping on your horses ...try to understand the subject... and no jumping on your Binary thinking...

Ps: the scenario is a 1v1... With no foreign help... If allies come... that will be another story for China.


----------



## terranMarine

HannibalBarca said:


> Well...ofc when you see things as black and white...you can't see the inbtw...
> But since you want to get an opinion on such matters...that, yourself can't be at peace with...then here it is...
> 
> - Japan is neither weak neither strong... since the right answer will be "Japan has weaknesses and strength"
> - Will Japan survive a war with China if no nuclear weapons are used? Yes and No... if it happen we will see..;but she has some chances.
> -Does Japan survive few nuclear strikes? No.
> 
> See... before jumping on your horses ...try to understand the subject... and no jumping on your Binary thinking...
> 
> Ps: the scenario is a 1v1... With no foreign help... If allies come... that will be another story for China.



Does Japan survive few nuclear strikes? No. 
DONE, end of story. China has the capabilities to completely wipe out Japan. SAme applies to India, complete destruction. China is left standing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haidian

Japan has serisou problems with 3 nuclear neighbors , Russia, China and N.Korea, the last one is trigger happy and eager to try their bombs in Japan. That's what put Japan in a very precarious position.

*North Korea threatens Japan with 'nuclear clouds'*
'No one knows when the touch-and-go situation will lead to a nuclear war, but if so, the Japanese archipelago will be engulfed in flames in a moment'


Lucy Pasha-Robinson 
@lucypasha 
Wednesday 4 October 2017 10:54 BST






http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...d-threat-kim-jong-un-shinzo-abe-a7982306.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

terranMarine said:


> Does Japan survive few nuclear strikes? No.
> DONE, end of story. China has the capabilities to completely wipe out Japan. SAme applies to India, complete destruction. China is left standing.


Yeah...like If China, will in an actual war...use Nuclear strikes when she is the one starting the war...
And no...Against India...both will fail... India has capabilities for deep strikes and vice versa... In a nuclear war btw IN/CN...both get destroying...that's a fact.

Anyway.


----------



## vostok

Japan lives in a world of illusions if she thinks that she owns part of the Russian territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

HannibalBarca said:


> Yeah...like If China, will in an actual war...use Nuclear strikes when she is the one starting the war...
> And no...Against India...both will fail... India has capabilities for deep strikes and vice versa... In a nuclear war btw IN/CN...both get destroying...that's a fact.
> 
> Anyway.



India , first check the nuclear capabilities of the slumdog before jumping to wrong conclusions



vostok said:


> Japan lives in a world of illusions if she thinks that she owns part of the Russian territory.



Japan wants the Kurils from Russia, wants Dokdo from South Korea. Is scared of China because of Diaoyu island.
Now the Communist block with DPRK having nukes, Japan is totally surrounded

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haidian

vostok said:


> Japan lives in a world of illusions if she thinks that she owns part of the Russian territory.


Those are Russian lands and Japan can never get even an inch of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

terranMarine said:


> India , first check the nuclear capabilities of the slumdog before jumping to wrong conclusions
> 
> 
> 
> Japan wants the Kurils from Russia, wants Dokdo from South Korea. Is scared of China because of Diaoyu island.
> Now the Communist block with DPRK having nukes, Japan is totally surrounded


Indians on PDF are incredibly ignorant.

China's THERMONUCLEAR (fusion) warhead: 5 MEGATONS on DF-5A ICBM
India's ATOMIC (fission) warhead: 0.02 megaton

Nuclear Weapons | Federation of American Scientists
"Based on seismic data, U.S. government sources and independent experts estimated the yield of the so-called *[INDIAN] thermonuclear test in the range of 12-25 kilotons*, as opposed to the 43-60 kiloton yield claimed by India. This lower yield raised skepticism about India's claims to have detonated a thermonuclear device."

India said it can only build two Agni-V missiles per year. China has plenty of mid-course GBI (ground based interceptors) to shoot down an Indian Agni-V.

China probably has its own version of Nike Hercules thermonuclear-tipped anti-missile missiles as a last line of defense.

The claim that India can hit a major Chinese city is ludicrous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Martian2 said:


> Indians on PDF are incredibly ignorant.
> 
> China's THERMONUCLEAR (fusion) warhead: 5 MEGATONS on DF-5A ICBM
> India's ATOMIC (fission) warhead: 0.02 megaton
> 
> Nuclear Weapons | Federation of American Scientists
> "Based on seismic data, U.S. government sources and independent experts estimated the yield of the so-called *[INDIAN] thermonuclear test in the range of 12-25 kilotons*, as opposed to the 43-60 kiloton yield claimed by India. This lower yield raised skepticism about India's claims to have detonated a thermonuclear device."
> 
> India said it can only build two Agni-V missiles per year. China has plenty of mid-course GBI (ground based interceptors) to shoot down an Indian Agni-V.
> 
> China probably has its own version of Nike Hercules thermonuclear-tipped anti-missile missiles as a last line of defense.
> 
> The claim that India can hit a major Chinese city is ludicrous.



Also should it manage to hit Beijing (hypothetically speaking), the PLA is gonna retaliate by completely wiping out India with plenty of DF-5 + DF-41 MEGATONS, just the thought of 50-60 Megatons spreading across all over India, everybody turning into charcoal gives me the chills. And China? It's still there on the map, comes out as the winner in the nuclear exchange. How can a puny nuclear power like India destroy China? When China retaliates, it's gonna be OVERKILL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MultaniGuy

Martian2 said:


> Have you checked the calendar lately?
> 
> WWII was 1945. That's 73 years ago.
> 
> Today, China has Five MEGATON thermonuclear warheads on its DF-5A ICBM.
> 
> So, what's your point of bringing up WWII?
> 
> Will Japan ever have the chance to attack China? Does Japan want to exist anymore?
> 
> WWII was WWII. That's ancient history and it will never be repeated.
> 
> In today's world, Japan faces extinction if China decides to push the thermonuclear button.
> 
> Let me reiterate. Japan is not a major power.


Agreed with you, now the times have changed. It is China which has the upper hand here.



terranMarine said:


> I believe that P*ki was trying to match the IQ of the slumdogs


Ignore the false flagger. All Pakistanis are pro Chinese.

Japan is no match for China militarily.

And China is the world's largest economy now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

http://www.g2mil.com/sasebo.htm

Naval base sitting duck for China's missiles


----------



## F-22Raptor

Japan’s Jiji Press is reporting that a US Navy strike group led by the super carrier USS Carl Vinson is engaged in a joint exercise with Japan’s Maritime Self-Defense Force (MSDF) in the South China Sea.

The drill in the South China Sea where China has been building artificial islands and military facilities, follows the Vinson’s visit to Da Nang, Vietnam earlier this month in what analysts say was a veiled warning to Beijing.

The Vinson strike group, which includes two Aegis guided-missile destroyers, has been conducting the exercise since Sunday with the Japanese helicopter carrier Ise to “enhance maritime interoperability between longstanding allies,” according to a US Navy statement

The US Navy also said its joint operations with the MSDF include antisubmarine and air defense training, noting that the Ise will also carry out a replenishment-at-sea operation with the Vinson.

http://www.atimes.com/article/us-aircraft-carrier-vinson-japanese-navy-drill-south-china-sea/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Make sure you don't hit any more tankers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Such insecure nations feel the need to declare their present in SCS while China is there to stay in stealth mode, there is nothing better to keep PLA on guard when enemies are trying to show off their muscle and help Chinese general staff to sharpening their weapons in SCS...not bad new at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaybird

It worked! Who would've thought the mere presence of US Navy super carrier USS Carl Vinson in South China Sea was so potent it effectively scare away all the Chinese build islands swimming back to China. All clear boys!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dai Toruko

*Japan activates first marines since WW2 to bolster defences against China*


Japan on Saturday activated its first marine unit since World War Two trained to counter invaders occupying Japanese islands along the edge of the East China Sea that Tokyo fears are vulnerable to attack by China.


In a ceremony held at a military base near Sasebo on the southwest island of Kyushu, about 1,500 members of the Amphibious Rapid Deployment Brigade (ARDB) wearing camouflage lined up outside amid cold, windy weather.

“Given the increasingly difficult defence and security situation surrounding Japan, defence of our islands has become a critical mandate,” Tomohiro Yamamoto, vice defence minister, said in a speech.

The troops conducted a 20-minute mock public exercise recapturing a remote island from invaders.

The formation of the Japanese marine brigade is controversial because amphibious units can project military force and could, critics warn, be used to threaten Japan’s neighbours. In its post World War Two constitution Japan renounced the right to wage war.

The brigade is the latest component of a growing marine force that includes helicopter carriers, amphibious ships, Osprey tilt-rotor troop carriers and amphibious assault vehicles, meant to deter China as it pushes for easier access to the Western Pacific.

China, which dominates the South China Sea, is outpacing Japan in defence spending. In 2018, Beijing which claims a group of uninhabited islets in the East China Sea controlled by Tokyo, will spend 1.11 trillion yuan ($176.56 billion) on its armed forces, more than three times as much as Japan.

The activation of the 2,100 strong ARDB takes Japan a step closer to creating a force similar to a U.S. Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU) able to plan and execute operations at sea far from its home base.

“They’ve already demonstrated the ability to put together an ad hoc MEU. But to have a solid, standing MEU capability requires concerted effort,” Grant Newsham, a research fellow at the Japan Forum for Strategic Studies.

“If Japan put its mind to it, within a year or year and a half it could have a reasonable capability.”

Newsham, who helped train Japan’s first amphibious troops as a U.S. Marine Corps colonel liaison officer assigned to the Ground Self Defence Force (GSDF), said Japan still needs a joint navy-army amphibious headquarters to coordinate operations as well as more amphibious ships to carry troops and equipment.

Japanese military planners are already mulling some of those additions. Its Air Self Defence Force (ASDF) wants to acquire F-35Bs to operate from its Izumo and Ise helicopter carriers, or from islands along the East China Sea, sources have told Reuters.

The United States last month deployed its F-35Bs for their first at-sea operations aboard the USS Wasp amphibious assault ship, which is based in Sasebo. The Kyushu port is also home to Japan’s Ise and close to the ARDB’s base.

Separately the GSDF may acquire small amphibious ships up to a 100 meters (328.08 ft) long to transport troops and equipment between islands and from ship to shore, two sources familiar with the discussion said. Japanese ground forces have not operated their own ships since World War Two.

“The idea is to bring forces and gear on large ships to the main Okinawa island and then disperse them to other islands on smaller vessels,” said one of the sources, who asked not to be identified because they are not authorized to talk to the media.

http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.p...china&catid=113:international-news&Itemid=248


----------



## Dai Toruko

Abe plans to revise Article 9 of the Constitution by 2020 ! Coincidence?


----------



## TaiShang

*Wang Yi to pay official visit to Japan*

By Zhang Yunbi | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-04-11 





File photo of Foreign Minister Wang Yi. [Photo/Xinhua]
State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi will pay his first official visit to Japan from Sunday to Tuesday.

*Wang will be in Tokyo to co-chair the fourth China-Japan High-level Economic Dialogue with Japanese Foreign Minister Taro Kono, Foreign Ministry spokesman Geng Shuang announced.*

The official visit serves as an important measure to boost high-level exchanges and communication, Geng told a Wednesday daily news conference in Beijing.

It is hoped that the two sides, through the visit, could boost mutual trust, accumulate more consensus, manage and control divergences and consolidate the improving momentum of China-Japan ties, Geng said.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201804/11/WS5acdbf0aa3105cdcf65179cf.html


----------



## hansip

__ https://www.facebook.com/




The Japan Air Self-Defense Force (Kōkū Jieitai), or JASDF, is the aviation branch of the Japan Self-Defense Forces, responsible for the defense of Japanese airspace and for other aerospace operations. The JASDF carries out combat air patrols around Japan, while also maintaining a network of ground and air early-warning radar systems. The branch also has an aerobatic team known as Blue Impulse and has provided air transport in UN peacekeeping missions.


----------



## Suika

Japanese military attaches to increasing in the Philippines, Vietnam, and Malaysia.
---start---
TAIPEI (Taiwan News) – In order to balance and monitor China’s increasing activity in the South China Sea, the government of Japan has decided to increase the number of resident military advisers in partner nations of the region.

On March 7, it was reported by Liberty Times that Japan will be dispatching permanent military advisers to the Philippines, Vietnam, and Malaysia to cooperate with the local governments on intelligence operations regarding China’s activity in the region.

According to Japanese media, this is the first time the Japanese government has assigned official military attaches to the three Southeast Asian countries, and the original number of officers planned has also been increased from one officer to two officers, for each of the three countries.

In addition to coordinating intelligence between countries on behalf of Japan’s SDF, the aadvisers will also have responsibilities related to the security of the Japanese embassies in the three host countries.

According to the report from Liberty Times, Japan is also preparing to provide the Philippine military with three new TC-90 utility aircraft, which will help the Philippines better monitor Chinese activity around its territory.
---end---
https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3378507




Opening ceremony and demonstration for the Japanese Rapid Amphibious Deployment Brigade being introduced.













Another demonstration that includes the new Type 16 maneuver combat vehicles.








Plan of joint-training between the Japanese Ground Self Defense Force and other nations such as the US, Australia, India, and the UK for fiscal year 2018. The document also includes a schedule for Japan only training, but just translated the joint-training
---start---
US-Japan joint-training
-Command and Control: Yama Sakura 74, Northern Army, in the US, June
-Command and Control: Yama Sakura 75, Northern Army, in Japan, December

-Working exercise with US Army in Japan: Orient Shield, North Eastern Army, August-September
-Working exercise with US Army in Japan: North Wind, Northern Army, January-March

-Working exercise with USMC in Japan: Northern Viper, Northern Army, July-September
-Working exercise with USMC in Japan: Forest Light 01, Western Army, October-December
-Working exercise with USMC in Japan: Forest Light 02, Middle Army, January-March

-Working exercise with US Army in the US: Raising Thunder, Eastern Army, August-September
-Working exercise with US Army in the US: Arctic Aurora, Combined Ground, May-June
-Working exercise with US Army in the US: at the National Training Center, Northern Army, January-March
-Working exercise with US Army in the US: RIMPAC (anti-ship warfare), Western Army, June-August

-Working exercise with USMC in the US: RIMPAC (Amphibious vehicles), Combined Ground, June-August
-Working exercise with USMC in the Philippines: KAMANDAG, Combined Ground, September-October
-Working exercise with USMC in the US: Iron Fist, Combined Ground, January-March

Japan-US-Australia joint-training
-Participation in Australia: AASAM, Fuji School, April-May
-Working exercise with US and Australia militaries in Australia: Southern Jackaroo, Eastern Army, May-June
-Working exercise with US and Australia militaries in Japan: disaster countermeasures, Middle Army, October

Multi-national exercise in Mongolia called Khaan Quest, Combined Ground, June

Working exercise with the British Army in Japan: Fuji School, September-October

Working exercise with the Indian Army in India: Eastern Army, October-December

Four working exercise activities with British Army and Indian Army during the working exercise with the US in anti-ship warfare and the training at the National Training Center in the US.
---end---
http://www.mod.go.jp/gsdf/news/press/2018/pdf/20180406.pdf


RC-2, ELINT version of the C-2







A C-2 with a crew of 15 to conduct training in going abroad to North America, by stopping at multiple US bases from March 12th to March 19th. Stops are Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam, Scott Air Force Base, Travis Air Force Base, and Anderson Air Force Base.
http://www.mod.go.jp/asdf/news/houdou/H29/300309_2.pdf



Joint-training between the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force and the Royal Navy of the UK on April 27th and April 28th in waters south of the Kanto region. Training was caried out by HMS Sutherland, JS Suzunami, JS Tokio, and P-3C, and a Japanese sub (not named).









http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/release/201804/20180429.pdf

HMS Sutherland arrived in Japan on April 10th and included some North Korea related work along with the joint-training described above.
---start---
The Royal Navy’s HMS Sutherland docked in the Japanese port of Yokosuka on Wednesday morning and will take part in operations to combat efforts by North Korea to get around United Nations sanctions of banned commodities, including fuel and components for the regime’s nuclear and long-range missile programmes.

Satellites and maritime patrol aircraft have in recent months identified a number of ship-to-ship transfers being conducted at sea between North Korean freighters and vessels flying other flags. Royal Navy vessels will now be involved in monitoring and potentially interdicting such activities, using Wildcat helicopters and state-of-the-art radar systems.

HMS Sutherland is the first of three Royal Navy warships that will visit Japan and other ports in the region before the end of the year in order to enforce UN sanctions, conduct freedom of navigation operations and take part in a series of exercises with the UK’s allies in the region.

“Our armed forces are at the forefront of Global Britain and the deployment of HMS Albion, Sutherland and Argyll demonstrates our unwavering commitment to our international responsibilities and to maintaining peace, security and prosperity in the region”, said Gavin Williamson, the defence secretary.

“Until North Korea matches its words with concrete actions, the UK will continue working closely with partners and allies to keep up pressure and strictly enforce existing sanctions, ensuring not only regional security but that of the UK as well," he said.

Mark Field, the minister for the Asia-Pacific region, is presently visiting Tokyo and said the deployment of three Royal Navy ships to Japan highlights the UK’s commitment to the security of the region, adding that British ground troops will for the first time take part in exercises with Japanese forces here in the autumn.

“The relationship between the Maritime Self-Defence Force and the Royal Navy is becoming increasingly close and these joint exercises have been planned to improve interoperability and friendship between our forces”, Mr Field said.

The UK “supports the diplomatic approach by our allies and partners in Japan”, he said, but is also committed to enforcing UN Security Council sanctions on the North.

HMS Sutherland will take part in anti-submarine exercises with Japan’s Maritime Self-Defence Forces in the coming weeks before HMS Albion - an amphibious transport ship complete with a unit of Royal Marine Commandos - arrives later in the year for landing exercises. HMS Argyll, another Type 23 frigate, is scheduled to conduct operations in the region next winter.

As well as countering North Korea, the Royal Navy warships will conduct freedom of navigation operations in waters in the South China Sea, close to uninhabited atolls that have been unilaterally claimed by Beijing and turned into islands with extensive military fortifications.

Captain Paul Casson, the defence attache at the British Embassy in Tokyo, declined to reveal the details of the vessels’ routes for operational reasons, but did confirm that the Royal Navy ships would “demonstrate the UK’s commitment to regional stability, international law and the United Nations Law of the Sea”.
---end---
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...rives-japan-effort-curb-north-koreas-evasion/


----------



## TaiShang

*China's top legislator meets Japanese guests*
Xinhua, May 04, 2018

　　BEIJING, May 3 (Xinhua) -- China's top legislator Li Zhanshu met with the delegation of Japan-China Friendship Parliamentarians' Union on Thursday.

　　Li, chairman of the Standing Committee of the National People's Congress (NPC), said win-win cooperation accords with the fundamental interest of both countries and long-term friendship is the only right choice.

　　Li called on the Japanese side to remember history, learn lessons from it and avoid repeating mistakes.

　　China and Japan should treat each other in an objective and rational way, as cooperative partners rather than threats, he said.

　　Li called on the two sides to look into the future and help bilateral relations return to normal.

　　Regarding legislative exchanges as an important part of bilateral ties, Li called for more exchanges of experiences on legislation and state governance, and more pragmatic cooperation.

　　*Li welcomed the Japanese side to participate in the Belt and Road.*

　　This year marks the 40th anniversary of the signing of the Treaty of Peace and Friendship between China and Japan, and Hayashi Yoshimasa, who leads the delegation, said the Japan-China Friendship Parliamentarians' Union will contribute more to improving bilateral ties.

http://www.china.org.cn/china/Off_the_Wire/2018-05/04/content_51112015.htm


----------



## Suika

Looks like China accepts Japan's defense needs by inviting them to join Belt and Road.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997322614895882240


----------



## Suika

One Indian Navy P-8I and one JMSDF P-3C trained together over water area on the western side of India on October 30th, 2017. In the picture are two JMSDF P-3C and an Indian P-8I and IL-38.




http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/formal/info/news/201710/20171031-01.pdf


INS Teg, one Indian sub, and JS Amagiri conducted joint-training in anti-submarine warfare and tactical maneuvers in the waters around Mumbai port on January 18th, 2018.




http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/formal/info/news/201801/20180119-01.pdf


Japan and India conducted joint-training that included ASW on May 5th in the waters west of Goa, India. Two P-1s from Japan and from India, a P-8I, INS Trishul, and one sub.





The two P-1s then made a friendship visit to the Philippines and the two sides conducted joint-training in search and rescue on May 8th in the waters around Palawan Island (both SCS and Sulu Sea). From the Philippines side was a C-90 and a patrol boat. This appears to be separate from the Balikatan exercise going on.




http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/release/201805/20180509.pdf


JS Setogiri visited Visakhapatnam port, India from May 11th to May 13th, and conducted joint-training in ASW, AAW, etc. with INS Ranjit, as well as an Indian submarine and aircraft on the 13th and 14th of May.




http://www.mod.go.jp/msdf/release/201805/20180515-01.pdf


----------



## Indos

@Suika 

Hai there, are you sure you are not my Nihonjin brother (@Aepsilons)


----------



## Suika

Indos said:


> @Suika
> 
> Hai there, are you sure you are not my Nihonjin brother (@Aepsilons)



Not him. I am sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

Steps taken towards capacity to strike bases in foreign territory, acquisition of F-35Bs (which naturally means conversion of Izumo from heli carrier to fighter carrier), and mentioning of NATO's 2% defense GDP target.
---start---
Panels of the ruling Liberal Democratic Party approved Friday a draft proposal for the government to develop the ability to strike enemy bases.

Considering North Korea's nuclear and missile development and China's maritime assertiveness, the LDP will make proposals for beefing up defense capabilities, including a request for acquiring F-35B advanced stealth fighter jets.

The government maintains the position that having a strike capability is possible under the war-renouncing Constitution if it can be considered a self-defense measure. But whether it can actually possess such a capability remains a politically sensitive issue.

The proposals will be submitted to Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, who also heads the party, within the month and reflected in Japan's defense buildup guidelines to be reviewed at the end of the year.

The LDP will also call for securing a "sufficient" defense budget. While falling short of presenting numerical targets, it referred to the North Atlantic Treaty Organization's goal of spending 2 percent of gross domestic product on defense.
---end---
https://japantoday.com/category/politics/ldp-panels-ok-proposal-for-capability-to-strike-enemy-bases

New JMSDF video





This was my last post for good さよなら。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suika

Someone called, so just a souvenir.

IHI completed the prototype of a fighter jet engine and it was received by the MoD. They will conduct operational testing of it up until the end of FY 2019. The engine is about 4.8 meters long, about 1 meter in diameter, and has at least a thrust of 15 tons with afterburner and at least a thrust of 11 tons without afterburner.





http://www.ihi.co.jp/ihi/all_news/2018/aeroengine_space_defense/2018-6-29/index.html
http://www.mod.go.jp/atla/pinup/pinup300629.pdf

はい、さよなら。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

* Japan launches first 27DDG-class AEGIS destroyer - Named Maya *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Suika said:


> Contributions here are now over.
> For more as time goes on, go to the link (don't mind the google warning, just by pass it):
> http://www.tank-net.com/forums/index.php?showforum=49



*KAPPC on Extension of U.S.-Japan Atomic Energy Agreement*
_Aug. 6, Juche 107 (2018) Monday

The Korea Asia-Pacific Peace Committee (KAPPC) issued a white paper on Saturday disclosing the dangerous attempt and ▄▄▄ nature behind the U.S. and Japanese ▄▄▄'s moves for the extension of the atomic energy agreement as the 30-year duration U.S.-Japan atomic energy agreement, that had been to be expired by July 16, was automatically extended.

Japan has persistently and frantically sought nuclear ambition century after century, the white paper said, and went on:

Historically, the Japanese reactionaries have called for resolutely opposing possession and use of nuclear weapons as Japan is the world's only nuclear victim.

But, quite contrary to this repeated call, they have desperately worked for the realization of nuclear weaponization with vaulting ambition for it from long ago.

Japan which had conducted nuclear researches from early in the 1930s began to earnestly push forward the A-bomb development upon entering the 1940s under the direct governance by the military just until its defeat.

In 1956 they adopted the policy on the re-processing of spent nuclear fuel for the potential possession of nuclear capabilities and began to produce plutonium from 1977. In the 1980s they even manufactured fast breeder reactor called Monju for the mass-procurement of plutonium.

After the adoption of the U.S.-Japan atomic energy agreement in 1988 Japan has been keen on the extraction of plutonium even by importing and re-processing spent nuclear fuel from other countries.

The white paper disclosed the double-dealing attitude of the U.S. feigning ignorance of Japan's attempt at nuclear development. It continued:

Japan is the only country the plutonium production through nuclear reprocessing by which is allowed in the world except the five permanent members of the United Nations Security Council.

Through the 1988 U.S.-Japan atomic energy agreement, the U.S. granted Japan the right to reprocess spent nuclear fuel which heartened the Japanese reactionaries spur the stockpiling of plutonium for nuclear weaponization for the past 30 years.

Far back in the middle of the 1950s the U.S. transferred uranium enrichment technology and other core technologies necessary for the nuclear weapons development to Japan under "Atomic Energy Marshall Plan" and by the end of the 1960s it offered Japan weapons-grade plutonium weighing 365 kg under the excuse of test.

It was the Ford Administration of the U.S. which agreed on the construction of reprocessing factory in Japan in 1976 and it was the Carter Administration that hinted at Japan in 1977 that nuclear weapons can be made with atomic reactor-grade plutonium.

The adoption of the July, 1988 U.S.-Japan atomic energy agreement granted Japan the right to plutonium extraction by reprocessing spent nuclear fuel and uranium enrichment, a step little short of giving free rein to the Japanese reactionaries' ambition for independent nuclear weaponization.

Japan's nuclear weaponization and the worldwide nuclear disaster there-from can happen any moment.

The amount of plutonium stockpiled in the world so far is 518 tons out of which 47 tons are held by Japan.

However, the U.S. and the Japanese reactionaries openly committed unethical and anti-peace ▄▄▄ of making the U.S.-Japan atomic energy agreement get automatically extended.

This, needless to say, is a product of conspiracy between the islanders keen on turning the island into a military power and realizing the old dream of the "Greater East Asia Co-prosperity Sphere" under the active patronage and at the tacit connivance of their master, and the U.S. thinking of holding control of its henchmen with " favor of special treatment" and use them as a shock brigade in realizing its Asia domination strategy.

If the U.S. has the intent on the denuclearization of the Korean peninsula, it has to duly take issue with Japan's nuclear weaponization moves and judge the situation from a fair stand.

Japan has to self-control itself, clearly understanding that its frivolous attitude will precipitate its international isolation and miserable self-destruction.

Rodong News Team

http://rodong.rep.kp/en/index.php?strPageID=SF01_02_01&newsID=2018-08-06-0002​_


----------



## mr.robot

*What Japan’s F-22/F-35 Fighter Hybrid Might Look Like
*
*The F-3 could be the next world-beating fighter jet. *





By Kyle Mizokami
Apr 23, 2018
363
 
 





Getty Images
 
Last week, Lockheed Martin proposed building a hybrid F-22 Raptor/F-35 Joint Strike Fighter for Japan. The jet, possibly to be known as F-3, would be the most advanced jet fighter in the world. Why Japan wants the best fighter it can possibly afford, and why such a high-tech nation was forced to go to an American company, is a story that traces back to World War II.

At the end of the Second World War, Japan lay in ruins. Blasted by bombing raids and even two nuclear weapons, the country’s largest cities were utterly destroyed, and Japan faced decades of rebuilding. The larger issues aside, Japan had failed to maintain air superiority, allowing American B-29 bombers to ravage the country at will.

In the aftermath of the war, Japan allied with the United States and purchased the very best air superiority fighters it could afford. The Asian country was among the first customers for the F-104 Starfighter, F-4 Phantom and F-15 Eagle. Japan purchased and built under license more than 200 F-15s, converted to the F-15J standard, which also boosted the domestic aviation industry. The F-15J, nearly forty years after entering service, is still the frontline fighter for Japan’s Air Self Defense Force.





 
Japanese F-15J fighters.
Getty Images
The F-15J is a great aircraft, but the airframes are growing old and the plane is growing increasingly outdated. There’s also the matter of the People’s Liberation Army Air Force, which is increasingly flying sorties near Japanese territory, and the PLAAF is working to acquire new J-20 and FC-31 fifth-generation fighter jets. China—far from a traditional air power—now has a homegrown stealth fighter, and Japan does not.

Japan didn’t intend to wait so long for new fighters. The country originally planned to purchase the F-22 Raptor, but a U.S. law meant to protect the F-22’s technology from prying eyes banned the fighter from export. (Ironically, the law is rooted in Israel’s unauthorized export of U.S. fighter technology to China, which resulted in the J-10 “Vigorous Dragon” fighter.)





 
Japan’s X-2 technology demonstrator.
Getty ImagesKaz Photography
Japan, disappointed by the export ban, started developing a demonstration jet that would eventually lead to a new fighter while simultaneously holding out hope that the F-22 export ban would eventually be overturned. (It hasn't been.) The ATD-X demonstrator, nicknamed X-2, finally flew in April 2016. ATD-X, painted in the national red and white colors, looked like Japan’s bold return to the world of fighter jet development.

But building a limited technology demonstrator is a far cry from building a modern, fifth-generation jet fighter for mass production. Japan faced an uphill battle. The country’s aerospace industry is not where you would expect the third largest economy in the world to be. Japan lacks expertise in avionics, systems integration, airframe development, software, electronic countermeasures and, perhaps most importantly, stealth technology. If Japan wanted to build an air superiority fighter all on its own, it would have to become a world leader in those technologies—and fast.





 
Three Chengdu J-20 fighters in formation.
Getty Images
Japan's homegrown fighter was just not practical or affordable. Japan’s public debt is 253 percent of GDP, one of the largest in the modern world. Last month, news sources announced Japan was scrapping an effort to produce an indigenous air superiority fighter, opting to instead develop one with an international partner.

Now we know who that partner might be: Lockheed Martin. Aside from Sukhoi in Russia and Chengdu in China, Lockheed Martin is the only company in the world that has actually developed and produced stealthy, fifth-generation fighters. According to a report in _Reuters_, Lockheed is offering a hybrid F-22 Raptor/F-35 Joint Strike Fighter jet, combining the best attributes of both.





 
Sukhoi Su-57 fighters.
Getty Images
So what would this stealthy F-3 hybrid jet look like? The first thing that comes to mind is an F-22 Raptor on the outside with the F-35 JSF on the inside. Such a design would combine the Raptor’s stealth, twin engine layout, supermaneuverability and larger internal payload with the JSF’s advanced computers, modern avionics and networking capabilities. (The F-22 Raptor, while a still a fairly modern jet, runs on 286 microprocessors from the Windows 95 era.) In a perfect world, a hybrid jet would have all of the strengths of the F-22 and F-35 with none of their weaknesses. Meanwhile, Japan will want to integrate what equipment it can produce domestically, including Japanese engines and a Japanese nose-mounted radar.

The F-3 would also be attractive to other nations that were frozen out of F-22 purchases but still need a world-class air superiority jet. Japan, Australia, Saudi Arabia and Israel were all interested in purchasing the F-22. The 800-pound gorilla in the room is the U.S. Air Force, which had its Cold War-era order of more than 700 F-22s cut to just 187 operational jets. When F-22 production ended, air superiority wasn’t a high priority, and simultaneous wars in Iraq and Afghanistan sapped resources from high-end weapon programs. Since then, Russia and China have both grown more aggressive, and the two global powers have their own fifth-generation jets in development or even operational. If Japan pays for the development costs of F-3, the U.S. Air Force could piggyback onto the purchase, lowering costs for all parties.





 
Air Self Defense Force F-35A at Misawa Air Base, Japan.
Getty Images
So how soon could this happen? An F-22/F-35 mashup would probably take ten years to develop and could cost more than 60 billion dollars. In 2017, an Air Force study quoted the cost of procuring an additional 194 F-22s at 50 billion dollars—including ten billion just to restart the production line. Integrating F-35 and Japanese technology would be a lengthy and expensive process. The F-22 tooling, jigs, and instruction videos stored in Northern California at Sierra Army Depot are present and accounted for, despite earlier worries that some of it was missing.

Japan’s F-15J fighters may need to soldier on for another decade or more, but it looks like a worthy replacement is on the horizon. Japan, with both Russia and China as neighbors, has little choice but to proceed with the project, no matter the cost. Whether other countries, particularly the United States, choose to participate is another matter. But if the body of an F-22 is outfitted with the brain of an F-35, whoever flies the new jet will have the shiniest, deadliest fighter on the block.

https://www.popularmechanics.com/mi...pans-f-22f-35-hybrid-fighter-might-look-like/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AlohanAkua

mr.robot said:


> *What Japan’s F-22/F-35 Fighter Hybrid Might Look Like*
> 
> *The F-3 could be the next world-beating fighter jet. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Kyle Mizokami
> Apr 23, 2018
> 363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty Images
> 
> Last week, Lockheed Martin proposed building a hybrid F-22 Raptor/F-35 Joint Strike Fighter for Japan. The jet, possibly to be known as F-3, would be the most advanced jet fighter in the world. Why Japan wants the best fighter it can possibly afford, and why such a high-tech nation was forced to go to an American company, is a story that traces back to World War II.
> 
> At the end of the Second World War, Japan lay in ruins. Blasted by bombing raids and even two nuclear weapons, the country’s largest cities were utterly destroyed, and Japan faced decades of rebuilding. The larger issues aside, Japan had failed to maintain air superiority, allowing American B-29 bombers to ravage the country at will.
> 
> In the aftermath of the war, Japan allied with the United States and purchased the very best air superiority fighters it could afford. The Asian country was among the first customers for the F-104 Starfighter, F-4 Phantom and F-15 Eagle. Japan purchased and built under license more than 200 F-15s, converted to the F-15J standard, which also boosted the domestic aviation industry. The F-15J, nearly forty years after entering service, is still the frontline fighter for Japan’s Air Self Defense Force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese F-15J fighters.
> Getty Images
> The F-15J is a great aircraft, but the airframes are growing old and the plane is growing increasingly outdated. There’s also the matter of the People’s Liberation Army Air Force, which is increasingly flying sorties near Japanese territory, and the PLAAF is working to acquire new J-20 and FC-31 fifth-generation fighter jets. China—far from a traditional air power—now has a homegrown stealth fighter, and Japan does not.
> 
> Japan didn’t intend to wait so long for new fighters. The country originally planned to purchase the F-22 Raptor, but a U.S. law meant to protect the F-22’s technology from prying eyes banned the fighter from export. (Ironically, the law is rooted in Israel’s unauthorized export of U.S. fighter technology to China, which resulted in the J-10 “Vigorous Dragon” fighter.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan’s X-2 technology demonstrator.
> Getty ImagesKaz Photography
> Japan, disappointed by the export ban, started developing a demonstration jet that would eventually lead to a new fighter while simultaneously holding out hope that the F-22 export ban would eventually be overturned. (It hasn't been.) The ATD-X demonstrator, nicknamed X-2, finally flew in April 2016. ATD-X, painted in the national red and white colors, looked like Japan’s bold return to the world of fighter jet development.
> 
> But building a limited technology demonstrator is a far cry from building a modern, fifth-generation jet fighter for mass production. Japan faced an uphill battle. The country’s aerospace industry is not where you would expect the third largest economy in the world to be. Japan lacks expertise in avionics, systems integration, airframe development, software, electronic countermeasures and, perhaps most importantly, stealth technology. If Japan wanted to build an air superiority fighter all on its own, it would have to become a world leader in those technologies—and fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Chengdu J-20 fighters in formation.
> Getty Images
> Japan's homegrown fighter was just not practical or affordable. Japan’s public debt is 253 percent of GDP, one of the largest in the modern world. Last month, news sources announced Japan was scrapping an effort to produce an indigenous air superiority fighter, opting to instead develop one with an international partner.
> 
> Now we know who that partner might be: Lockheed Martin. Aside from Sukhoi in Russia and Chengdu in China, Lockheed Martin is the only company in the world that has actually developed and produced stealthy, fifth-generation fighters. According to a report in _Reuters_, Lockheed is offering a hybrid F-22 Raptor/F-35 Joint Strike Fighter jet, combining the best attributes of both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukhoi Su-57 fighters.
> Getty Images
> So what would this stealthy F-3 hybrid jet look like? The first thing that comes to mind is an F-22 Raptor on the outside with the F-35 JSF on the inside. Such a design would combine the Raptor’s stealth, twin engine layout, supermaneuverability and larger internal payload with the JSF’s advanced computers, modern avionics and networking capabilities. (The F-22 Raptor, while a still a fairly modern jet, runs on 286 microprocessors from the Windows 95 era.) In a perfect world, a hybrid jet would have all of the strengths of the F-22 and F-35 with none of their weaknesses. Meanwhile, Japan will want to integrate what equipment it can produce domestically, including Japanese engines and a Japanese nose-mounted radar.
> 
> The F-3 would also be attractive to other nations that were frozen out of F-22 purchases but still need a world-class air superiority jet. Japan, Australia, Saudi Arabia and Israel were all interested in purchasing the F-22. The 800-pound gorilla in the room is the U.S. Air Force, which had its Cold War-era order of more than 700 F-22s cut to just 187 operational jets. When F-22 production ended, air superiority wasn’t a high priority, and simultaneous wars in Iraq and Afghanistan sapped resources from high-end weapon programs. Since then, Russia and China have both grown more aggressive, and the two global powers have their own fifth-generation jets in development or even operational. If Japan pays for the development costs of F-3, the U.S. Air Force could piggyback onto the purchase, lowering costs for all parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Self Defense Force F-35A at Misawa Air Base, Japan.
> Getty Images
> So how soon could this happen? An F-22/F-35 mashup would probably take ten years to develop and could cost more than 60 billion dollars. In 2017, an Air Force study quoted the cost of procuring an additional 194 F-22s at 50 billion dollars—including ten billion just to restart the production line. Integrating F-35 and Japanese technology would be a lengthy and expensive process. The F-22 tooling, jigs, and instruction videos stored in Northern California at Sierra Army Depot are present and accounted for, despite earlier worries that some of it was missing.
> 
> Japan’s F-15J fighters may need to soldier on for another decade or more, but it looks like a worthy replacement is on the horizon. Japan, with both Russia and China as neighbors, has little choice but to proceed with the project, no matter the cost. Whether other countries, particularly the United States, choose to participate is another matter. But if the body of an F-22 is outfitted with the brain of an F-35, whoever flies the new jet will have the shiniest, deadliest fighter on the block.
> 
> https://www.popularmechanics.com/mi...pans-f-22f-35-hybrid-fighter-might-look-like/



Northrop Grumman is also looking to get in on the action, maybe revive the YF-23 Black Widow that lost to the F-22 (article by the same dude ):

*Now Northrop Grumman Wants to Build Japan's New Fighter Jet*

*Northrop and Lockheed Martin tangled over fighter jets a generation ago. Now they could be headed for a showdown in Tokyo.*





By Kyle Mizokami
Jul 9, 2018
611




WIKIMEDIA COMMONS
U.S. defense giant Northrop Grumman says it is “very interested” in Japan’s F-3 program to build the nation a new fighter jet, setting up Northrop to compete against Lockheed Martin. Such a battle could mirror one that took place in the 1990s and resulted in the U.S. Air Force’s F-22 Raptor.





Japan’s F-15J fighter (left) and F-2 fighter (right).
GETTY IMAGES
Japan's fleet of fighter jets is a pillar of the country's defense. Tokyo fields a force of more than 200 F-15J fighters, the largest F-15 fleet outside of the U.S. Air Force. Japan’s F-15 fleet is also one of the oldest.

At one point the country banked on replacing those F-15s with F-22 Raptors. But a 1998 American law meant to protect the fighter’s secrets restricted the F-22 from export, even to an ally. Suddenly Japan was left without any viable replacement for its fleet of air superiority fighters. The country spent several years working on a domestic technology demonstrator, named ATD-X, but concluded it would be too expensive to develop alone.

Now Japan is soliciting for help from abroad, hoping to cut the amount of time it would take to field a new fighter. Defense giant Lockheed Martin, developer of the F-22 Raptor and F-35 Joint Strike Fighter was the first to answer the call, offering a hybrid of those two planes.

Now, according to Reuters, another American defense giant is tossing its hat in the ring. Northrop Grumman has responded to Japan's request. The company ticked off a list of technologies it could contribute to the F-3 fighter program, but has not made a formal proposal. (Other defense contractors could still enter the F-3 competition, particularly Boeing and BAE.)





WIKIPEDIA
ADVERTISEMENT - CONTINUE READING BELOW

Lockheed Martin and Northrop Grumman went head-to-head back in the early 1990s during the Advanced Tactical Fighter competition. After a fly-off between LockMart’s YF-22 and Northrop’s YF-23, the YF-22 was declared the winner and went on to become the F-22 Raptor.

Northrop enters the competition at a disadvantage. Although it's one of the biggest aviation companies in the world, it hasn’t designed and built a fighter since the YF-23. The company has concentrated on drones, particularly the RQ-4 Global Hawk, and bombers—both the B-2 Spirit and upcoming B-21 Raider.

What could Northrop offer Japan? Despite a reputation as a technological powerhouse, Japan’s aerospace industry lags behind in key areas, including avionics, systems integration, networking, and stealth. Japan could eventually develop all of these things by itself, but at staggering cost. Time is also not Japan’s side, as the oldest of the country’s F-15J fighters is nearing 40.

The F-3 fighter will need cutting edge technologies to offset any numerical advantages China’s air force will bring to a future fight. A fleet of F-3s equipped with stealth and networking technology could coordinate attacks against numerically superior enemies. Northrop Grumman touts itself as a master of combat aircraft technology, including “system design, air vehicle design, flight controls, vehicle management systems, network-enabling technologies and survivability.” Japan needs all the tech, especially “survivability,” otherwise known as stealth technology. As developer of the B-21 Raider bomber, Northrop will have access to the absolute latest in American stealth technology.





A sixth generation fighter design that appeared in a 2016 Northrop Grumman promotional video.
YOUTUBE
What would the Northrop jet look like? It would almost certainly have two engines, a longer range to allow more Japanese air bases to contribute to patrolling national borders facing North Korea and China, and the ability to cruise above Mach 1. Northrop’s recent manned combat jets have all been flying wings, but a flying wing design is generally a poor dogfighter. In 2016, the company teased an image of a tailless sixth-generation fighter in a promotional video (see above) but there may not be time and money to develop a new airframe.

One possibility is the resurrection of the YF-23 design, with modernized electronics and a Japanese engine. (One positive outcome of the ATD-X program has been Japanese advances in high performance jet engines.) If that’s Northrop’s proposal, then we could be living through the 1990s all over again, pitting Son of F-22/F-35 versus a reincarnated Son of YF-23.

https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/aviation/a22093705/northrop-grumman-japans-fighter-jet/

Whether LM or NG, if Japan bears the burden for kickstarting everything, and the US piggybacks and drives per unit cost down by purchasing a lot, this could work for both.


----------



## Suika

A souvenir:

2018 defense technology symposium. A 35 page summary on the status of various research and development projects. http://www.mod.go.jp/atla/research/ats2018/img/ats2018_summary.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

vostok said:


> Japan lives in a world of illusions if she thinks that she owns part of the Russian territory.



*Commentary*

The fundamentals that dictates the policies are: territorial cores (Kuril island, Dok Island, Senkaku Island, etc), strategic ressources (rare earth, hydrocarbons, oceanic seabed metals, etc). Plentyful of frictions here, but worse, like during the collapse of the Mongol Empire, the splinters will start to fight against each others. Look at the Soviet Union after 1991, and even today! Can you tell us that the day the U.S. Dystopian Empire collapses, Japan will not be the first to shoot? The possession of he Epsilon rocket gives Japan an ICBM capability comparable to the Chinese DF-41!

PLA DF-41 ICBM
Mass ~80t
Length ~21 metres
Diameter ~2.25 m
Operational range ~14,000–15,000 kilometres

Japan Epsilon rocket
Mass 91 t
Length 26 m
Diameter 2.5 m
Operational range ~14,000–15,000 kilometres


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Commentary*
> 
> The fundamentals that dictates the policies are: territorial cores (Kuril island, Dok Island, Senkaku Island, etc), strategic ressources (rare earth, hydrocarbons, oceanic seabed metals, etc). Plentyful of frictions here, but worse, like during the collapse of the Mongol Empire, the splinters will start to fight against each others. Look at the Soviet Union after 1991, and even today! Can you tell us that the day the U.S. Dystopian Empire collapses, Japan will not be the first to shoot? The possession of he Epsilon rocket gives Japan an ICBM capability comparable to the Chinese DF-41!
> 
> PLA DF-41 ICBM
> Mass ~80t
> Length ~21 metres
> Diameter ~2.25 m
> Operational range ~14,000–15,000 kilometres
> 
> Japan Epsilon rocket
> Mass 91 t
> Length 26 m
> Diameter 2.5 m
> Operational range ~14,000–15,000 kilometres



Please note that under the guise of "civilian research and demonstration platform", Japan has tested live and perfected with the tacit connivence of the U.S. its warhead reentry technologies:

• On January 15, 1995, launched by a M-3SII rocket from the Kagoshima Space Center, jointly developed by Japan and Germany, the EXPRESS's reentry vehicle or "capsule", that should have landed in Woomera, Australia, and that was not injected into the planned orbit due to a rocket malfunction.


Code:


Total Weight 765kg
-Service Module 360kg
-Re-entry Module 405kg

Heat Shield     Ablator
Attitude Control     3-Axis Control
Payload Power     Continuous 92W, Peak 400W








Spoiler: Links



https://ssl.jspacesystems.or.jp/en/project/past/express/images/express_01.jpg
https://ssl.jspacesystems.or.jp/en/project/past/express/index.html


▲ Japanese reentry vehicle launched on January 15, 1995. 







Spoiler: Links



https://ssl.jspacesystems.or.jp/en/project/past/express/images/express_02.jpg
https://ssl.jspacesystems.or.jp/en/project/past/express/index.html


▲ Japanese reentry vehicle launched on January 15, 1995 and recovered in Ghana, Africa. 

• On September 10, 2002, launched by a H-IIA rocket, the USERS reentry vehicle or "spacecraft", and that remained in orbit approximately 8.5 months, before de-orbiting and splashing down at 6:23 JST on May 29, 2003 at open sea east of Ogasawara Islands.



Code:


Total Weight 1696 kg (3,740 pounds)
Height 1.94m
Diameter 1.48m
Payload Power 700W
-13.5Ah×2
Data link 遥测： USB：2048bps
- 指令： USB：4000bps
Recovery system GPS无线电信标，ARGOS信号发射器








Spoiler: Links



http://global.kawasaki.com/en/corp/rd/magazine/upload_images/n158ts012.jpg
http://global.kawasaki.com/en/corp/rd/magazine/158/ne158ts01.html


▲ Reentry vehicle outline.










Spoiler: Links



http://global.kawasaki.com/en/corp/newsroom/news/images/c30305_01.jpg
http://global.kawasaki.com/en/corp/newsroom/news/detail/ba0305_02.html


▲ Kawasaki Heat Shield Technology used in the Reentry vehicle.







Spoiler: Links



http://global.kawasaki.com/en/corp/rd/magazine/upload_images/n158ts011.jpg
http://global.kawasaki.com/en/corp/rd/magazine/158/ne158ts01.html


▲ Reentry vehicle recovered in the Pacific Ocean around the Ogasawara Islands after its re-entry in May 2003. 

*Reference:*
【原创文章】东瀛上空的流星——日本返回式卫星发展简介
http://www.spaceflightfans.cn/45180.html


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Please note that under the guise of "civilian research and demonstration platform", Japan has tested live and perfected with the tacit connivence of the U.S. its warhead reentry technologies:
> 
> • On January 15, 1995, launched by a M-3SII rocket from the Kagoshima Space Center, jointly developed by Japan and Germany, the EXPRESS's reentry vehicle or "capsule", that should have landed in Woomera, Australia, and that was not injected into the planned orbit due to a rocket malfunction.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Total Weight 765kg
> -Service Module 360kg
> -Re-entry Module 405kg
> 
> Heat Shield     Ablator
> Attitude Control     3-Axis Control
> Payload Power     Continuous 92W, Peak 400W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://ssl.jspacesystems.or.jp/en/project/past/express/images/express_01.jpg
> https://ssl.jspacesystems.or.jp/en/project/past/express/index.html
> 
> 
> ▲ Japanese reentry vehicle launched on January 15, 1995.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://ssl.jspacesystems.or.jp/en/project/past/express/images/express_02.jpg
> https://ssl.jspacesystems.or.jp/en/project/past/express/index.html
> 
> 
> ▲ Japanese reentry vehicle launched on January 15, 1995 and recovered in Ghana, Africa.
> 
> • On September 10, 2002, launched by a H-IIA rocket, the USERS reentry vehicle or "spacecraft", and that remained in orbit approximately 8.5 months, before de-orbiting and splashing down at 6:23 JST on May 29, 2003 at open sea east of Ogasawara Islands.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Total Weight 1696 kg (3,740 pounds)
> Height 1.94m
> Diameter 1.48m
> Payload Power 700W
> -13.5Ah×2
> Data link 遥测： USB：2048bps
> - 指令： USB：4000bps
> Recovery system GPS无线电信标，ARGOS信号发射器
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://global.kawasaki.com/en/corp/rd/magazine/upload_images/n158ts012.jpg
> http://global.kawasaki.com/en/corp/rd/magazine/158/ne158ts01.html
> 
> 
> ▲ Reentry vehicle outline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://global.kawasaki.com/en/corp/newsroom/news/images/c30305_01.jpg
> http://global.kawasaki.com/en/corp/newsroom/news/detail/ba0305_02.html
> 
> 
> ▲ Kawasaki Heat Shield Technology used in the Reentry vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> http://global.kawasaki.com/en/corp/rd/magazine/upload_images/n158ts011.jpg
> http://global.kawasaki.com/en/corp/rd/magazine/158/ne158ts01.html
> 
> 
> ▲ Reentry vehicle recovered in the Pacific Ocean around the Ogasawara Islands after its re-entry in May 2003.
> 
> *Reference:*
> 【原创文章】东瀛上空的流星——日本返回式卫星发展简介
> http://www.spaceflightfans.cn/45180.html





nahtanbob said:


> this helps too



Another Battle of Tsushima in the making.







*Destruction of Nuclear Bombs Using Ultra-High Energy Neutrino Beam*

Hirotaka Sugawara (Univ. of Hawaii), Hiroyuki Hagura (KEK), Toshiya Sanami (KEK)

(Submitted on 7 May 2003 (v1), last revised 29 Jun 2003 (this version, v2))

We discuss the possibility of utilizing the ultra-high energy neutrino beam (about 1000 TeV) to detect and destroy the nuclear bombs wherever they are and whoever possess them.

https://arxiv.org/pdf/hep-ph/0305062.pdf


*Neutrino Counter Nuclear Weapon*

Alfred Tang

(Submitted on 26 May 2008 (v1), last revised 25 Jun 2013 (this version, v4))

Radiations produced by neutrino-antineutrino annihilation at the Z0 pole can be used to heat up the primary stage of a thermonuclear warhead and can in principle detonate the device remotely. Neutrino-antineutrino annihilation can also be used as a tactical assault weapon to target hideouts that are unreachable by conventional means.

I. INTRODUCTION
Nuclear weapon is the most destructive kind among weapons of mass destruction. Hiroshima and Nagasaki are lessons in history that shall never be repeated. Since the end of World War II, world leaders had tried to control the proliferation of nuclear weapons by political means such as the Nuclear Non-proliferation Treaty in 1968. Many countries did not sign the treaty. In fact it seems that more and more countries are pursuing nuclear weapon programs nowadays. After September 11, the concern is that nuclear weapons will fall into the hands of terrorists. Strategically speaking the importance of a counter nuclear weapon may soon rival that of the nuclear weapon itself. The purpose of this paper is to explore the possibility of a neutrino counter nuclear weapon technology. The idea of using neutrinos to detonate or melt a nuclear weapon was first proposed by H. Sugawara, H. Hagura and T. Sanami [1]. Their futuristic design is based on a 1 PeV neutrino beam operating at 50 GW. It is unlikely that such an intense ultra high energy neutrino beam can be realized in the near future. Even if such a neutrino beam is made available, its radiation hazard will render it politically nonviable. Other proposals such as installing neutron detectors at the border to intercept nuclear materials had been considered. The current trend of non-proliferation policy is focused on monitoring the production of fissile fuels. Research is being conducted to use anti-neutrino detectors to this end [2]. Anti-neutrinos are produced in nuclear fission through beta decay. They are indicators of the fissile fuel composition of the nuclear reactor. Neutrino signatures of the fissile fuels cannot be tampered with by virtue of the very small reaction cross section of neutrinos at low energy. On the other hand, the small reaction probability also means small detection probability so that large detectors are needed to detect them. A sample idea is to deploy hundreds of kilo-ton liquid scintillor detectors at 1000 km distance from the reactor to monitor the reactor anti-neutrino spectrum. The challenges of using anti-neutrino to monitor reactor are that (1) a rogue nation will not voluntarily allow IAEA to build anti-neutrino detectors around its reactors, (2) the number of anti-neutrino detectors must increase 4 folds for every doubling of reactor-detector distance, and (3) reactors are not needed if a rogue nation opts for uranium instead of plutonium bombs. For these reasons, anti-neutrino detectors are probably not the ultimate solution to non-proliferation. Another possible non-proliferation strategy is to develop a technology that counters nuclear weapons.

This paper proposes an alternative idea for a neutrino counter nuclear weapon that shares some similarities with the idea presented in Reference [1] but is technologically feasible, relatively cheap and safe. The present idea is to focus a neutrino beam and an antineutrino beam together in a small region to allow them to annihilate so that high energy radiations are released as reaction products. The radiations cause neutron spallation in the sub-critical nuclear material and initiate fission reactions. The plutonium heats up, ignites the chemical explosive around the fissile (fissionable material) in the primary stage of a thermonuclear warhead and subsequently detonates the nuclear weapon. The reason of thinking about neutrino for this application is that neutrino cannot be shielded. It can hit a target such as a nuclear submarine from the other side of the globe and can penetrate a deep underground concrete bunker and missile silo. Since neutrino can penetrate the planet to reach a nuclear weapon on the other side of the globe near the speed of light, a neutrino counter nuclear weapon is in principle untraceable and indefensible. It is suggested that a neutrino counter nuclear weapon is 100% effective [3].

The trade-off of developing a counter weapon is the introduction of a new weapon. If the new weapon is less destructive than the original weapon, an ethical argument can be made in support of its development. If remote detonation of a nuclear weapon is made possible by a neutrino counter weapon, a nuclear weapon in the homeland becomes a liability so that there is a real strategic incentive to reduce the stockpile. In that case, there will be a much more convincing political reason to promote non-proliferation. This work aims to study the theoretical feasibility of the neutrino counter nuclear weapon as a first step in this direction. The use of neutrino as a tactical assault weapon will also be discussed.

https://arxiv.org/pdf/0805.3991.pdf


*Reference:*
中微子武器有可能吗？国内研究现状如何？
https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2523440-1-1.html


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Japan Joins The Elite Club Of ASAT Capable Nation As The 5th Space Superpower V1.1* 

First posted 9 April 2019; Updated 10 April 2019 

Table of Contents

1. Introduction
2. Japanese Co-orbital capability
3. Japanese ASAT capability
4. Japanese GEO ASAT Capability
5. Conclusion

*1. Introduction*

Following India's Shakti Mission ASAT test conducted on 27th March 2019, Japan has conducted on 5th April 2019 its own ASAT test under the guise of a scientific first to fool the world's low 96 IQs!





https://i.imgur.com/rFRrBh1.jpg ; https://twitter.com/timesofindia/status/1111342195842252805 ; https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...all-you-want-to-know/articleshow/68608200.cms 
▲ 1. Three different approaches of three of the ASAT Elite Club's superpowers: the U.S. 1959 nuclear-tipped warhead ASAT, the U.S.S.R. 1963 co-orbital killer satellite, the Chinese 2017 KKV ASAT.


*2. Japanese Co-orbital capability*

The Japanese have demonstrated co-orbital capability, as earlier as 1997 by launching ETS-VII (Engineering Test Satellite No.7) on November 28, 1997, to conduct rendezvous docking and space robot technology experiments. ETS-VII is the world’s first satellite that used a robot arm on a satellite. The robot arm was 2m long and was teleoperated from a ground control station. Mission of ETS-VII lasted for two years and yielded much experience and many results. 





http://global.jaxa.jp/projects/sat/ets7/images/ets7_main_001.jpg ; http://global.jaxa.jp/projects/sat/ets7/index.html
▲ 2. KIKU-7(ETS-VII) is the satellite developed to acquire the basic technologies of rendezvous docking and space robotics which are essential to future space activities.
KIKU-7 consists of two satellites named "Chaser" and "Target." Each satellite is separated in space after launching and rendezvous docking experiment has been conducted three times, in which the Chaser satellite automatically and remotely being piloted. Furthermore, we have very often conducted the space robot experiments which include manipulation of small parts, propellant replenishment by using the robot arms installed on the Chaser remotely piloted. Several scientific data have been acquired by these experimental results.






http://global.jaxa.jp/projects/sat/ets7/images/ets7_list_001.jpg ; http://global.jaxa.jp/projects/sat/ets7/index.html
▲ 3. The KIKU-7 conducts the rendezvous-docking and space robotics experiments. In the rendezvous-docking experiment, the chaser satellite conducts rendezvous-docking with the target satellite by both automatic and remotely piloted controls, and in the space robotics experiments, unmanned space work is carried out by teleoperation. In addition, the space robotics experiments by MITI / ETL, CRL and NAL are carried out. The operation of the ETS-VII is conducted from the ground via data relay satellite (TDRS). These experiments on the KIKU-7 are the first attempt in the world and enable us to establish the basic technology for future space activities.
The operation of the rendez-vous-docking and space robotics experiments are conducted from the NASDA ground stations via data relay satellite (TDRS).


*3. Japanese ASAT capability*

Japan has tested on 5 April 2019, a weapon system that has shot a 2.5 kg copper projectile by an explosive propellant charge, with the asteroid 162173 Ryugu as target.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IsTheUJbgk
▲ 4. This video shows two camera angles from a test of Hayabusa2's SCI weapon on Earth in 2011. The copper projectile fires from a concrete bunker, penetrates several gridded targets, and hits a mound of dirt simulating asteroid Ryugu 100 meters away.






https://media.giphy.com/media/XEUCygcXZGB940akWp/giphy.gif ; https://giphy.com/gifs/XEUCygcXZGB940akWp ; http://www.spaceflightfans.cn/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/mmexport1554510275778.gif ; http://www.spaceflightfans.cn/53497.html#more-53497 
▲ 5. A test of Hayabusa2's SCI weapon on Earth in 2011. The copper projectile fires from a concrete bunker, penetrates several gridded targets, and hits a mound of dirt simulating asteroid Ryugu 100 meters away. 






https://media.giphy.com/media/cIsv7chSY5VUSRYWRK/giphy.gif ; https://giphy.com/gifs/cIsv7chSY5VUSRYWRK ; http://www.spaceflightfans.cn/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/mmexport1554510278667.gif ; http://www.spaceflightfans.cn/53497.html#more-53497 
▲ 6. Animated CGI GIF of the Hayabusa2's SCI weapon with asteroid 162173 Ryugu as target.


*4. Japanese GEO ASAT Capability*
_
*IRNSS Invincibility against Anti-satellite Missiles*

August 25, 2015

Most importantly IRNSS satellites are placed in High Earth Orbit (HEO) at a height of 35,786 kilometres. It has strategic importance when considering anti-satellite missiles. It makes IRNSS 
out of range of solid-fuelled intercontinental missiles and makes it a more challenging task for liquid-fuelled launch vehicles[32] to reach this strategic height. At this height it can be easily traced by Indian government in order to take necessary actions as per the situation[33].

https://www.c3sindia.org/science-te...of-the-sky-irnss-by-vithiyapathy-p/#_ednref32​_Two stages solid fuel ASAT missile can not reach the 36,000 km GEO orbit. India's ASAT can only target LEO satellites.

While Japan, co-orbital ASAT can destroy GEO satellites. Not in the same league. And how can one know if Japan current GEO satellites are not fitted with these small ASAT projectile weapons that are small and so easy to conceal?

*5. Conclusion*

After demonstrating second cosmic velocity warhead reentry and ICBM capabilities, once again, under the patronage of the conniving U.S. in practicing double standard as regard to the application of international treaties and conventions (read *Jungle Law*), Japan has acquired a military capability that simply places this nation as the 4th space superpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

@Galactic Penguin SST

Please check the dates of March and April, something just does not match.

"India's Shakti Mission ASAT test conducted on 27th March 2019, was later than the test conducted by Japan on 5th April 2019."

# As Huawei said, the Empire is NOT the world. Its words are not the rules, and China is big and strong enough to simply disregard the garbages it vomits!


----------



## samsara

*Japan Grounds F-35 Fleet After Jet Disappears From Radar Over Pacific (2019-04-09)*

Step aside Boeing, it's Lockheed Martin's turn to bask in the spotlight for at least a few hours.

*Earlier today, a Japanese F-35 stealth fighter jet with one pilot on board unexpectedly disappeared from radar while on a training mission over the Pacific on Tuesday night*, Kyodo reported citing the defense ministry. The fighter jet went missing at around 7:27 p.m. (1027 GMT) as it was flying 135 km east of Misawa in northeastern Japan, a ministry spokeswoman said.

It was not immediately clear if it had crashed, the spokesperson said, adding: “We are still trying to search for the aircraft.”

The fate of the pilot was also not immediately clear.

*According to Japan's NHK, the plane lost contact about 30 minutes after taking off from Misawa Air Base*, and added that the Self-Defence Forces and coastguard dispatched vessels to carry out rescue operations, NHK added.

What is embarrassing, is that according to the Defense Report, Japan’s first F-35A fighter squadron based at Misawa became operational on March 29.

*As a result of the unexplained, and first ever, disappearance of the stealth fighter, Kyodo also reports that Japan will ground its entire fleet of F-35s until there is more clarity on what happened today.*

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019...fleet-after-jet-disappears-radar-over-pacific


----------



## samsara

NHK NEWS: “[Breaking JUST IN] Unknown F35A fighter crash and affirmation Ministry of Defense” 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115772388262547456


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

samsara said:


> @Galactic Penguin SST
> 
> Please check the dates of March and April, something just does not match.
> 
> "India's Shakti Mission ASAT test conducted on 27th March 2019, was later than the test conducted by Japan on 5th April 2019."
> 
> # As Huawei said, the Empire is NOT the world. Its words are not the rules, and China is big and strong enough to simply disregard the garbages it vomits!




Such heinous speach directed against China are totally *off topic* in the Japanese Defence Subforum!@Serpentine

It only betrays the French congenital racism, and inferiority complex, as exposing them being so backwards, surpassed not only by colored ex-colonized water carriers brown people of the Indian subcontinent but also the East Asian one. Following the latest test, this makes two East Asian nations, with Japan, an Empire that has ruled French Indochina during WWII, making the white Europeans French already subjugated people.

And no French ASAT superpower status in the horizon! Falling from their imaginary first place (that is what the media tells them), the Grande Nation's delusion is widdening with each passing days!


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

samsara said:


> @Galactic Penguin SST
> 
> # As Huawei said, the Empire is NOT the world. Its words are not the rules, and China is big and strong enough to simply disregard the garbages it vomits!




*Commentary*

I will try to develop with more detail, as I was very busy last wednesday.

Heinous speach directed against China betrays the French congenital racism, and inferiority complex.

And the most intolerable for Frenchmen is to see their international status shrinking inexorably since the end of WWII.

But wait, this also is self-propaganda of the French education and media. What was the real status ot the French before WWII?

Below, we demonstrate that aerospace was only blunt plagiarism of Chinese origin inventions, and uncredited by the French.

_
*The twelve prototypes of Louis Blériot*

Starting from February 1907, Blériot had designed another airplane, made in the workshop of Neuilly. Like the type V, the Blériot VI includes a fuselage of square section stretched by cloth-like cord, the with wings of varnished paper,

Les douze prototypes de Louis Blériot, Gérard HARTMANN, p8
https://www.hydroretro.net/etudegh/12protosbleriot.pdf​_
Varnished paper is so Chinese, that the French had to import Annamese skilled workers from their French Indochina colony, to produce their airplanes during the WWI!!!






https://i.imgur.com/BKpj4nc.jpg ; https://fresques.ina.fr/jalons/fich...ravail-dans-une-usine-francaise-d-avions.html
▲ 1. Annamese workers at work in a French aircraft factory. The Annamites (so-called inhabitants of Annam in Indochina), experts in the use of lacquer and considered more skillful, were mainly used in aircraft construction.

Proof of the origination:

China's 15th century rocket-propelled manned winged flying vehicle






http://www.tstss.edu.hk/it/flash_samples/chinese_history/pictures-eng/winged_rocket_bomb.gif ; http://www.tstss.edu.hk/it/flash_samples/chinese_history/winged_rocket_bomb.htm
▲ 2. Wan Hu's (万虎) rocket propelled manned winged Flying Vehicle:
More likely a rocket plane based on an upscaled, manned version of the world's first military winged rocket, the Shenhuo Feiya (神火飞鸦: Divine fire flying crow) ~1403 AD, powered by 4 external solid fuel strap-on boosters, the fuselage containing explosive charge, with a powered and gliding total range of 300 meters (http://baike.baidu.com/item/神火飞鸦/79429)







https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...0/?temp_hash=5f0edcd469e7a1ecb8925b083e439f84
▲ 3. Wan Hu's (万虎) rocket propelled manned winged Flying Vehicle:
More likely a rocket plane based on an upscaled, manned version of the world's first military winged rocket, the Shenhuo Feiya (神火飞鸦: Divine fire flying crow) ~1403 AD, powered by 4 external solid fuel strap-on boosters, the fuselage containing explosive charge, with a powered and gliding total range of 300 meters (http://baike.baidu.com/item/神火飞鸦/79429)
Upscaled flying crow from Age of Empire III The Asian Dynasties Video Game

Moreover, the French have been beaten during WWII by the Empire of Japan, where the French position at the railhead at Lạng Sơn was surrounded by Japanese armour and forced to surrender on 25 September 1940. This as a prelude to the full occupation of French Indochina, when 140,000 Japanese troops invaded southern French Indochina on 28 July 1941.

French troops and the civil administration were allowed to remain, albeit as Japanese puppets.

But this minor incident is nothing compared to the epochal French defeat during the Battle of Dien Bien Phu in May 1954.

A defeat that signaled the start of the disintegration of all the French colonial empire, and its downfall as a superpower.


But wait, this also is self-propaganda of the French education and media. The Soviet Union and communism was only a decoy in this defeat.

As celebrated in Dien Bien Phu, space mind-control FUGOs have put an end to the French pipe dreams of world superpower. FUGO technologies captured by U.S. forces in Japan at the end of WWII in 1945.





▲ 4. The West quickly defeated indeed, as depicted in Heart Of Iron II!
The rise of the FUGO





https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/img_1611-jpg.452199/?temp_hash=4c38f622dde651252d19936be94dc7a0
▲ 5. Dien Bien Phu, or the beginning of the end of the French Empire





https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...3/?temp_hash=4c38f622dde651252d19936be94dc7a0 ; https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/111901158062830631644/6419412776846290802 ; https://www.google.com/maps/place/2...:0x0!8m2!3d21.392344!4d103.015982?hl=en&dcr=0 ; Geolocation: 21°23'32.4"N 103°00'57.5"E / 21.392344, 103.015982 ; 
▲ 6. Dien Bien Phu, or the beginning of the end of the French Empire
Street lamp post as a FUGO hovering over the world, notice the purple death ray





https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/img_1874-jpg.452200/?temp_hash=4c38f622dde651252d19936be94dc7a0
▲ 7. Dien Bien Phu, or the beginning of the end of the French Empire
Street lamp post as a FUGO hovering over the world, notice the purple death ray


Therefore it is pointless for a Frenchman to contest the Japanese 4th place as a space power. You lag light years behind. Deal with it.

To avoid such ignorance, I will post a dedicated thread to the Empire of Japan's Space Program developed during the WWII. When I have the time.


----------



## Nike

A good catch with the name, arty lorry


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161785533875417088


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Such heinous speech directed against China are totally *off topic* in the Japanese Defence Subforum!@Serpentine
> 
> It only betrays the French congenital racism, and inferiority complex, as exposing them being so backwards, surpassed not only by colored ex-colonized water carriers brown people of the Indian subcontinent but also the East Asian one. Following the latest test, this makes two East Asian nations, with Japan, an Empire that has ruled French Indochina during WWII, making the white Europeans French already subjugated people.
> 
> And no French ASAT superpower status in the horizon! Falling from their imaginary first place (that is what the media tells them), the Grande Nation's delusion is widening with each passing days!



More elaborated reply below:

*Showa: The Fate Of Homo SS V1.0*

© A Galactic Penguin presentation; First edited 13 August 2019; Updated 30 August 2019

Table of Contents

1.1. Preface

1.2. Introduction

1.3. Abstract

2. Background: The Final War Theory

3. Ahistorical Factors Used In The Modelization

3.1. The 1946 Threshold
3.2. GDP Triggers
3.3. China's Strategic Focus
3.4. Collapse Of The Axis-GEACS Unholy Alliance
3.5. Occupation policy
3.6. The Fate Of The Ethnic Europeans

4. Doctrines

4.1. Neutrality
4.2. North

Part 2

4.3. South
4.4. West

4.4.1. White Peace, Unilateral Withdrawal
4.4.2. Xi'an incident
4.4.3. Wang Jingwei

5. Conclusion

*1.1. Preface*

This paper is adapted from various historical research made purposely over a decade, covering mainly the 20th century, and centered around the Second World War timeframe.

To better understand the complex intermingling of all the historical chain of events and factors, an adaptation to a real time grand strategy computer game has been considered.

This should be released as a modification (mod) for Paradox's 'Hearts of Iron 4' (initially 'Hearts of Iron 2').

The mod can not be released yet, as the base program itself is far from being polished. Currently the V1.7.1 still lacks too many important historical features.

Works can not restart before the release of an estimated two more 2 DLCs, or about 12 months.

*1.2. Introduction*

Genetic differences among the various human ethnic subgroups, resulting from natural selection, as solutions to the challenges posed by the different type of ecosystems where they evolve, will inevitably take its toll over the millenia.

The European natives, also known as Neanderthals, were the first to have vanished, only 5'000 years after the invasion of the Homo sapiens sapiens (Homo S.S.) called 'European Modern Humans' (E.M.H.), that had migrated from Africa 45'000 Years BP.

The difference in intracranial volumes between the two groups were not in the Neanderthals' favor.

This pattern was latter repeated again and again in the Americas, in the Banda Islands, in Tasmania, in South-West Africa, etc.

Similarly, for the European Modern Humans, with a comparatively lower intracranial volume, and thus disadvantaged with lower cognitive abilities, as compare to the East Asian subgroups, the historical outcome is no less than three occurrences of near extinction reported over the last 1'500 years alone.

In all three occurrences, i.e. the year 453, 1241 and 1946, the survival of the European Modern Humans was so miraculous and so improbable, that even today, it is still misunderstood by the European Modern Humans themselves.


• The first miracle was recorded in the year 453, when Attila the Hun had crushed the Roman armies. The European Modern Humans escaping total annihilation was only due to Attila's mysterious death on his wedding night, possibly as a result of alcohol poisoning or esophageal hemorrhage.

• The second most improbable miracle was recorded in 1241, as Batu Khan had already totally defeated the European Modern Humans' forces, made of a Germanic, Polish and Bulgarian coalition. Batu Khan never went westward, to seize the then cornered and defenceless European Modern Humans' Kingdoms, because as the Mongols were about to invade Western Europe in December 1241, Ogedei Khan (Great Khan of the Mongol Empire) died during a drinking bout. Then his commanders, who were marching towards Vienna, abandoned their campaign, and returned in Mongolia to participate in the election of a successor.


While the first two events have been documented to some extend, the closest and last encounter remains still shrouded in state cover-up and secrecy. This paper will shed more light on the 1946 occurrence.

*1.3. Abstract*

Here we demonstrate how the Empire of Japan was in pole position to achieve the first ever world conquest in human history, back in 1936 on the eve of the Second Sino-Japanese War and subsequently the larger Pacific War (WWII).

We will study the various options available to the Nipponese leaders, along the fate of the ethnic Europeans, and how the less than 10% probability of not achieving a world conquest, but instead ending by the most unlikely major military defeat and occupation by a foreign power, has occurred.


But now the war has lasted for nearly four years. Despite the best that has been done by everyone--the gallant fighting of our military and naval forces, the diligence and assiduity of out servants of the State and the devoted service of our 100,000,000 people--the war situation has developed not necessarily to Japan's advantage, while the general trends of the world have all turned against her interest.

-Emperor Shōwa, Jewel Voice Broadcast, Transmitted by Domei on 15th August 1945​

*2. Background: The Final War Theory*

Ishiwara Kanji (石原 莞爾, 18 January 1889 – 15 August 1949) was a general in the Imperial Japanese Army in World War II. He and Itagaki Seishirō were the men primarily responsible for the Mukden Incident that took place in Manchuria in 1931.

Prior to leaving for Germany, Ishiwara had converted to Nichiren Buddhism. Nichiren had taught that a period of massive conflict would precede a golden era of human culture in which the truth of Buddhism would prevail. Japan would be the center and main promulgator of the faith, which would encompass the entire world. Ishiwara felt that the period of world conflict was fast approaching, and Japan, relying upon its vision of the kokutai and its sacred mission to liberate China, would lead a unified East Asia to defeat the West.

Ishiwara was also the leader of a semi-religious and Pan-Asianist organization, the East-Asia League Movement (Tōarenmei undō).

In the wake of the First World War, Ishiwara came to formulate his theory of the “final war” (saishū sensō 最終戦争). The World Final Race Theory or Final War Theory, published in 1941, was a prophecy about the inevitability of the World War.
The Final War will be conducted with annihilation strategy in a very short period of time that will rely on massive use of weapons of mass destruction and aircrafts.

https://sales.arte.tv/fiche/KANJI_ISHIWARA__L_HOMME_QUI_DECLENCHA_LA_GUERRE
http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/世界最終戦論

Ishiwara believed history was inevitably moving humanity towards larger political entities, resulting in the nation-state, which was to be superseded by regional blocks. Eventually, he predicted a final war between Western civilization, led by the United States, and Asia, led by Japan. After this final war, the world would be unified with the Tennō as the spiritual Buddhist figurehead.


http://web.archive.org/web/20190808.../Nichirenism_Utopianism_and_Modernity_Ret.pdf
http://web.tohoku.ac.jp/modern-japan/wp-content/uploads/Nichirenism_Utopianism_and_Modernity_Ret.pdf
http://archive.is/6wywj


To strive for the common prosperity and happiness of all nations as well as the security and well-being of our subjects is the solemn obligation which has been handed down by our imperial ancestors and which we lay close to the heart.

Indeed, we declared war on America and Britain out of our sincere desire to insure Japan's self-preservation and the stabilization of East Asia, it being far from our thought either to infringe upon the sovereignty of other nations or to embark upon territorial aggrandizement.

-Emperor Shōwa, Jewel Voice Broadcast, Transmitted by Domei on 15th August 1945​
*3. Ahistorical Factors Used In The Modelization*

We used a computer simulation to verify the outcome resulting from each of the four possible strategic paths available to the Nipponese leaders in 1936:
• Neutrality
• Northern Expansion
• Southern Expansion
• Western Expansion

The simulation was run for several months on Paradox's WWII grand strategy game 'Hearts of Iron 4' (HOI4), but the base version was reworked with several custom made modifications. Extensive use of console commands were also necessary in order to change many unmoddable aspects during the simulations, such as ethnic and occupation policies, historic events, peace conferences, declarations of war, justifications of war, core and claimed territories, joining alliances, sending volunteers and expeditionary forces, etc.

What was first an educated guess, i.e. a Nipponese world conquest by 1947s, has therefore been confirmed as an ahistorical possibility.

Many decisive factors, ahistorical by nature due to the real course of the WWII, have contributed to the final outcome, and therefore have been taken into account in the modelization:
•The 1946 Threshold
•GDP Triggers
•China's Strategic Focus
•Collapse of the Axis-GEACS unholy alliance
•Occupation policy

*3.1. The 1946 Threshold*


The Empire of Japan was the first to develop anti-air high-power microwave weapons during the Pacific war.
Nippon Radio Telegraph and Telephone Co., Ltd. has developed in 1939 the world’s first cavity magnetron, with punched positive copper pole, 10cm wave length and 500W power.

Research on microwave weapons（く号兵器） started on December 1936 at the Imperial Japanese Army Noborito Laboratory (陸軍登戸研究所).

Research on artificial lightning generator weapons（ら号兵器） by irradiating the sky with high intensity ultraviolet beams and ionization of the air, started on April 1938.





https://archive.fo/V3GBA/dbc7cfa97f1e5490153ce6edb84da7aba5a5a1a0.jpg ; https://i.imgur.com/qvRoak6.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20170116...ge/1e/61/9027d3d1f5dadf4dfaf12bdacce7602d.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190810...ruribo0209/e/ae4059113f5cd2242b85e3735eec3db7 ; https://archive.fo/Vyo4N 
▲ 1. Noborito Lab 9th Institute museum: some of the various directed energy weapons (microwave, UV, IR, Ultra sound, etc) and other automated/remote-controlled platforms research. 

Anti-Aircraft EMF weapons rely on air ionization and breakup, that occurs with an EMF frequency of 9.37GHz, the peak power up to 200kW, pulse width from 0.3 to 2.0μs.

Second Naval Technology Factory Ushio Laboratory ruins (第二海軍技術廠牛尾実験所遺跡)

Coordinates:
34°51'23.8"N, 138°07'44.6"E
34.856607°N, 138.129065°E

https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...32m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=en

Note: The site and all the concrete ruins have been removed circa February 28, 2015.





https://archive.fo/0GLgP/d0db040b4cbc3ca6bc0fb4df2f199566ea993c5e.jpg ; https://i.imgur.com/70HuDKy.jpg 
▲ 2. Second Naval Technology Factory Ushio Laboratory ruins (第二海軍技術廠牛尾実験所遺跡)

Shimada Laboratory was dedicated to research on "death ray" during the war.

After the Battle of Midway, Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto advocated the need to develop new revolutionary weaponry. The "death ray" project was launched around June to August 1942. Construction work started around May 1943. With staff member of 1,457 people and 60 researchers.

Original plan was first to increase the output power of the ultra-high frequency from the kW to hundreds of kW.

Nuclear power generator was expected to be used.

The basic design has been completed in 1944 around September, but it did not reach the stage of practical application, with a high-frequency radio wave output of 50kW using a 10 meters diameter parabolic reflector.

The whole project ended unfinished.





http://web.archive.org/web/20170116...or.blogimg.jp/shizuokak/imgs/8/a/8a60fe44.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20160607072856/http://blog.livedoor.jp/shizuokak/archives/4794187.html ; https://archive.is/0rUGw 
▲ 3. Very rare image of the 10 meters diameter parabolic reflector 50 kW output High-frequency radio wave. 昭和25年1月





▲ 4. The first excavation is expected to be conducted on the ruins of the "powerful radio wave weapon" developed by the former Navy. Published on Aug 14, 2013

As for the Imperial Japanese Navy, it began a nuclear propulsion for ships' feasibility study under the direction of Captain Yōji Itō at the Navy Technical Research Institute around January 1942.

Itō assembled a panel of experts, designated the “Committee for Research on the Application of Nuclear Physics (B-Research),”and invited Nishina to serve as chair.

The committee met ten or more times until March 1943, when the panel of experts concluded that Japan could not develop a nuclear weapon in time for the war. Itō disbanded the committee and turned his attention to developing *electron weapons*, including a “death ray.”

Therefore, to bypass the inherent limitations cause by atmospheric air ionization and breakup that caused a tremendous loss of power and limited the useful range of all electromagnetic frequencies (EMF) Directed Energy Weapon (DEW) to under several hundreds of meters to a few kilometers, the Empire of Japan started from 1943 to investigate DEW produced by particle accelerators (cyclotrons).

Nishina laboratory at RIKEN (Institute for Physical and Chemical Research) was the first to study electron-decaying particles for DEW, called Uchūsen weapons (宇宙線兵器).

On November 1944, the Empire of Japan started the launch of the world's first intercontinental weapons system.

With a wave of 9'300 transpacific fūsen bakudan (風船爆弾) or "windly vessel" sent 10'000 km away toward North America.

The program is known as Fu-Go (ふ号兵器), and the new platforms surf the powerful Kamikaze (神風: Divine Wind) stratospheric current (called afterwards jet streams in the West) that were discovered by Wasaburo Ooishi back in 1924, thus far above enemy interceptors altitude.

Conventional explosives alone were not enough for the Empire of Japan to defeat the U.S. and other Allies.

But DEW intercontinental stratospheric FUGOs would. As announced by the official Nipponese Domei news agency and reported on Monday 4th June 1945, large scale attacks with crewed gigantic stratospheric airships were to be expected soon!

One major hurdle was the imperative need to be able to weaponize an airborne particle accelerator reaching the threshold of >300 MeV to 500 MeV for protons/deuterons beam, needed to produce the first useful class of electron-decaying particles.
The overall size and mass of the cyclotron, with the electromagnet alone weighting 220 tons, should have imperatively needed to be shrinked.
A more compact design, while able to reach even higher energy level could have been possible with the replacement of the single massive electromagnet at the core of Nishina's cyclotron, with several smaller and more powerful magnets for bending the particle beams, while acceleration would have been produced by radiofrequency cavities (synchrocyclotron).


Moreover, Directed Energy Weapon (DEW) were only a small part of the military applications unlocked by Nishina's research at RIKEN. Weapons based on applied electron-decaying V-particles technologies have allowed the conception of powerful long-range intelligence gathering tools (long-range scanners), and ultimately of remote-controlling enemy forces.

For the most advanced weapons, the first use in combat could likely not have started before 1946.

Therefore, the year 1946 is the threshold if the Nipponese are to defeat all the other alliances. Remaining independent, is therefore of paramount importance, with its Manchurian or Siberian hinterland safe from enemy airstrikes, and possibly with most of its industrial capacity and access to strategic resources (rare metals, Rare Earth Elements, Aluminium, Uranium, Helium).

*3.2. GDP Triggers*

A well established predictor of military victory in great power warfare is GDP (Gross Domestic Product). When someone suggests that the Axis could not hope to defeat the Allies, the underlying assumption is that the relative material potential of the sides made an Axis victory impossible. Scholars readily accept and promulgate a caution against economic determinism, yet some still tend to accept it in practice.

http://web.archive.org/web/20190208005151/http://www.zuljan.info/articles/0302wwiigdp.html

In the simulations, GDP is related to the Industrial Capacity (I.C.).
It is the core factor that dictates when to strike and with which faction to wage war. But is is only a crude rule of thumb indicator of national strengths.
For more accuracy, instead of only comparing the Industrial Capacity, we also compared the number of military division deployed, divisions in training, the level of manpower available, the recruitment policies, the access to resources be it controlled or imported (metals, oil, rubber) and the technological level.

In short, the sum of the GDP of the Nipponese-lead alliance called Greater East Asia Co-Prosperity Sphere (GEACS) and the GDP of the powers fighting against the enemy of the GEACS, should always exceed that of the enemy alliance.

This is especially tricky when fighting against multiple factions each with its own separate diplomatic stance.
Historically, this was the part that failed for both the Allies, Axis and GEACS, while the Comintern outbeated all the other alliances, emerging as the undisputed victor.

And this will also dictate whether or not, and when to backstab former friends, as a total war, before they become too powerful.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190824062723/https://i.imgur.com/58NN1mY.jpg ; https://archive.is/6QaQ8/617988fd9292773aba8887cc3c14fcfe794eae09.jpg ;
http://web.archive.org/web/20170922...tarfire.com/ww2/history/economic/GDP1938.html ; http://archive.fo/ohw3w 
▲ 5. 1938 GDP 

*Gross Domestic Product 1938*

GDP in billions of 1990 USA Dollars; % of World Economy
USA : 800.3; 19.9%
USSR : 359.0; 8.9%
Germany : 351.4; 8.7% 
China : 320.5; 8.0%
UK : 284.2; 7.1%
UK Colonies : 284.5; 7.1%
France : 185.6; 4.6%
Japan : 169.4; 4.2%
Italy : 140.8; 3.5%
UK Dominion : 114.6; 2.9%
Dutch Colonies : 77.4; 1.9%
Japanese Colonies : 62.9; 1.6%
French Colonies : 48.5; 1.2%
USA Colonies : 26.5; 0.7%
Thailand : 12.5; 0.3%

While the table contains more precise information, it is less intuitive to use than the map, that gives a good visual idea at a single glance of the comparative military strength of each factions.

Some trivia:

•Obvious is that the Comintern can not be defeated by the Axis alone, as both are roughly of the same strength. But a combined Axis, GEACS and Chinese attack can break the Comintern's resistance, with respectively a 26% of world GDP and 8.9% of world GDP, or a 2.9 to 1 GDP ratio.
•Obvious is that the Empire of Japan can't even match the Republic of China's strength, with 5.8% of world GDP and 8.0% of world GDP, meaning a small GDP ratio of only 0.725!
•The U.S.A.'s 21.6% of world GDP is of same strength as the combined expanded-Axis and GEACS with 22.6% of the world GDP. But the annexation of the Comintern would add some 8.9% of world GDP. Still not enough if the U.K. (7.1% of world GDP) survives. Meaning that the entire Old World's GDP is necessary before any assault on the New World can be envisaged.

*3.3. China's Strategic Focus*

The Republic of China's (R.O.C.) strategy should mainly be dictated by the core and claimed territories, as per the 1911 break up map of the collapsing Great Qing Imperial Government under the blows of the European sponsored Xinhai Revolution of 10th October 1911 (辛亥革命).





https://i.imgur.com/3lSSl5x.png ; https://archive.fo/0tFzm/5952027bebe2673105a5d8ad18375172fa7fb4cf.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190823...een-shot-2018-10-21-at-2-33-23-pm-png.415610/ ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190823.../forum/threads/kolchaks-warlord-atlas.449267/ ; http://archive.fo/OvEDy 
▲ 6. Great Qing Imperial Government 1911 Map. 





https://i.imgur.com/bvChX1s.png ; https://archive.fo/q7Twj/e89684f1b6561cd79caf81dc903cd9befcf16518.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190823...een-shot-2018-11-06-at-9-26-27-am-png.418734/ ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190823.../threads/kolchaks-warlord-atlas.449267/page-3 ; http://archive.fo/98AgR 
▲ 7. Map of Chinese splinters in 1938 and foreign imperialism.


This means subjugating first the warlords (Ma Clique, Shansi Clique, Kwangsi Clique, Tunganistan, Dalai Clique, etc).

As for the foreign supported Communist Party of China (C.C.P.), and foreign satellites of Sinkiang, Mongolia, Tannu Tuva, Mengjiang and Manchukuo, Chiang Kai Shek believed that he was still too weak to launch an offensive to chase out foreign powers such as the Empire of Japan and the Soviet Union. He needed time for a military build-up. Only after unification would it be possible for the Kuomintang (KMT) to mobilize a war against The Empire of Japan and the U.S.S.R.

It is expected that following the victory achieved during Chiang Kai Shek and Hans von Seeckt's Fifth Bandit Extermination Campaign against the Jiangsu Soviet, that finally led in October 1934 to the famous Long March, the Kuomintang would have launched another campaign to destroy the Soviet base in Shaanxi where the Communist Army had regrouped in October 22, 1935.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_von_Seeckt


In most of the simulations, the CPC base in Shaanxi could be overtaken after 4 years of fighting by 1939, and sometimes even earlier.

This means that by the time WWII starts in Europe, with Fall Weiss or the German war on Poland on 1st September 1939, the R.O.C., having unified all the splinter factions, could have chased the remnants of the C.C.P in the Soviet Sinkiang or Mongolia.
Alternately, declaring war on Mongolia and Sinkiang would have been made possible due to the core territories claimed by the R.O.C.
To a lesser extent, the Sino-Soviet conflict of 1929 provides also a small leftover for a casus belli (level of tension).
Moreover, the presence of German military advisors such as Alexander von Falkenhausen were from day one intended to wage a two fronts war on the U.S.S.R.

An even better strategy is to wait and take time for a military build-up. About two years later, upon the start of Operation Barbarossa on 22nd June 1941, the R.O.C. would launch its own forces northward and westward, with a devastating effect on the Soviets.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sino-Soviet_conflict_(1929)

*3.4. Collapse Of The Axis-GEACS Unholy Alliance*


Racism indisputably played a central role during WWII. While Italian fascism was not notably racist, both German and Nipponese fascism were deeply racist. Although Himmler convinced himself that the Japanese had "Aryan" blood, he could not convince Hitler, who received Oshima twice shortly after Pearl Harbor but then not again for over a year. A Japanese proposal to attack Madagascar in 1942 was strongly opposed by the Germans as an infringement on the German sphere of operations (the dividing line was at 70 degrees east longitude.) Hitler is reported to have stated in March 1942 that he would enjoy lending Britain twenty divisions with which to drive back the Japanese in the Far East. Allied prisoners of war working at the docks at Singapore later reported that a U-boat crew had come to attention and saluted them as they were marched past by their Japanese captors.

Some idea of how artificial the alliance was can be gleaned from a communication on 26th July 1941 from the Thai prime minister to the American minister (Prange 1988):

The primer minister of Thailand advised the American minister that the German military attaché had warned him against "going too far" with Japan because "you cannot trust Japan." The attaché added ominously that Germany would "settle with the Empire of Japan after she has won the war in Europe."​http://web.archive.org/web/20190328165039/http://pwencycl.kgbudge.com/T/r/Tripartite_Pact.htm
http://archive.fo/wRRd9

In other words, the German “admiration” for Japan was as thoroughly cynical as the nonagression pact with the Soviet Union; and, had Germany won the war in Europe, the alliance with the Empire of Japan would very likely have eventually ended the same way.

https://www.quora.com/Why-did-Hitle...er-non-Aryan-European-countries-were-inferior
http://archive.fo/4QtI3

The non-aggression pact between Germany and the Soviet Union, a surprising development to begin with, has now less surprisingly fallen apart. Germany has attacked, breaking the pact and returned to once again openly speaking of the Soviet Union as a menace that must be faced for their visions of the future to become reality.
Soviet leadership is less than pleased, but perhaps less shocked by the betrayal than disappointed that they didn't seize the opportunity first.
Trust between giants is a fragile thing. -HOI4​





https://archive.fo/qH6zz/801ffed5fd3f497b67783fd17d76cd9a57ae1acf/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190823...0.jWIPIYGTkLqeh0koA1_G7IXkV0x2VQuzyKSbgz2iI-o ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190823...s-it-really-supposed-to-be-like.162419/page-4 ; http://archive.fo/teDsW 
▲ 8. The dividing line between the Nipponese and German sphere of interests was at 70th degrees east longitude.
Hitler seemed to prefer the 70th degree of longitude border with the Empire of Japan (and only intended it as a temporary measure until he could defeat the Japanese in a subsequent war), the OKW preferred the Yenisei river border.


List of the most significant historical events potentially seen as a casus belli by Hitler against the Empire of Japan:
•By invading the Republic of China in 1937, a nation with an army reorganized and trained by German advisors and an important trade partner, the Nipponese have harmed the German interests in East Asia, especially their preparations to wage a two-front war on the Comintern.
•On December 6, 1938, the Five ministers council which was the highest decision making council at the time,took the decision to prohibit the expulsion of the Jews from Japan, Manchuria, and China in accordance with the spirit of racial equality. Thereafter, the Nipponese received Jewish refugees despite Germany's opposition, thus totally undermining Hitler's endeavour to exterminate that ethic group.
•The Japanese–Soviet Non-aggression Pact signed on April 13, 1941, allowed the Nipponese to trade with Germany's worse enemy until the final collapse of the Third Reich. By not declaring war on the Soviet Union, before and after 1941 as requested by Hitler, the Nipponese did nothing to save the doomed Axis.
•By demanding the control of French Indochina, the Nipponese have harmed the German interests in East Asia, and weakened the prestige and legitimacy of the German puppet French State of Philippe Petain, thus increasing the probability of further betrayal of French overseas colonies, that could be incited to defect to the Free France of De Gaulles.
•By invading Thailand on 8th December 1941, a nation considered to be in the German sphere of interest, and that has recently pledged its allegiance by germanising its Siamese name as 'Thailand' in 23rd June 1939, while adopting the same militaristic and nationalistic rhetoric, the Nipponese have undermined the Germans' ambitions in South East Asia.
•By demanding the control of some ports in Madagascar, seen as an infringement on the German sphere of operations and the dividing line set at 70th degrees east longitude, the Nipponese have weakened the prestige and legitimacy of the German puppet French State of Philippe Petain, thus increasing the probability of further betrayal of French overseas colonies, that could be incited to defect to the Free France of De Gaulles. 
•By defeating, humiliating and brutalising ethnic Europeans in East Asia, civilian and military alike, such as sex slavery, the infamous death march or worse the Unit 731 biomedical experiments, the Nipponese have shattered the myth of the invincible superior Aryan master race, thus totally discrediting the Hitlerite ideology's core concept.


As for the Nipponese, reasons also abounds to backstab the Axis when the situation permits.

List of the most significant historical events potentially seen as a casus belli by Tojo against the Axis:
•By helping the Republic of China with arms export and military advisors, Germany has undermined the Nipponese military conquest of China.
•By signing the 1939 Molotov–Ribbentrop Non-Aggression Pact, while the Soviet army was defeating the Nipponese military in Manchuria along the Mongolian border, Hitler has betrayed the Anti-Comintern Pact signed on November 25, 1936, and that was aimed at the Soviet Union.
•By invading the USSR in June 1941 with Operation Barbarossa, again without notice, Germany has betrayed the Nipponese, that had just signed two months earlier their own Japanese–Soviet Non-aggression Pact, on 13th April 1941.
•By relinquishing on Nipponese demands for controlling ports in Madagascar, the Germans have not helped the Nipponese war effort in the Indian Ocean.

*3.5. Occupation policy*

Whether or not the Nipponese would decide to simply annex a conquered nation or instead create a puppet state can result in a tremendous difference in the short run on the outcome of the war.

Due to the limited core Nipponese's manpower, as compared to the world most populated powers such as China, the Soviet Union, and the U.S., and after extensive testing, the best results were obtained when we created at least one, possibly two fully independent allied states, as great powers, able to sustain on their own, a brutal campaign on the western front, fighting at the same time both the Comintern, Axis and Allies, thus relieving the Nipponese military that should primarily focus all its naval assets on the Pacific Ocean's front against the U.S. fleet.

Creating smaller entities would simply be a waste of human, military and industrial capacities.

Culture, ethnicity and religion is of great importance in deciding where to create these great powers, and their territorial extend.

Although these factors were not modelized in the base simulation program, nonetheless the occupation policies have been enacted according to the cultural, ethnic and religious map of the real world.

•The first one will be created on Soviet conquered lands. The ethnicity should be mainly Mongol-centered.

Koreans, Manchurians and all the other ethnic groups living in Northern China with higher body mass to body surface ratio, and therefore with better resistance to extreme cold attrition, would replace the destroyed ethnic Europeans.
Nipponese should only be present as advisors in the administrative, economic, industrial, educational, and other top military positions.

This great military power would constitute an effective equivalent of a modern time greater Mongol Khanate (Mengkukuo).


•The second one is centered around a core of Buddhists populations of South East Asia, and covers mainly French Indochina (Laos, Cambodia), British Burma, British Malaya, and even most of the British India.

Therefore constituting an effective equivalent of a modern greater Rattanakosin Empire.
Nipponese should only be present as advisors in the administrative, economic, industrial, educational, and other top military positions.

The rest of South East Asia (Philippines, Dutch East Indies, British Malaya, Australia, New Zealand, New Caledonia) would be administered directly by the Nipponese military occupation authorities.
Some minor islands of the Pacific Ocean, Indian Ocean and Sout East Asia could be released as puppet states with the lowest level of autonomy.



For all other conquered nations, direct administration by the Nipponese Army is applied by default. This covers the Middle East and Africa.


*3.6. The Fate Of The Ethnic Europeans*

Ethnic policies i.e. transfer of populations, while more than minor details during the WWII, have been occulted in the base simulation program.

Some were simply obliterated such a the Volga Germans, the Crimean Tatars or the Gypsies, while replacement policies were carried out in Koenigsberg and elsewhere.

But this can be simulated somewhat with the political decisions. Meaning, there will be no puppet state released on conquered land populated by ethnic Europeans, only transfer of populations from East Asia.

As for the Nipponese, the Kantokuen plan for operation in the Soviet Union, discloses the massive use of biochemical weapons of mass destruction (WMD) and the harshest occupation policy, that parallels the German's Generalplan Ost and Hungerplan.

https://isbnsearch.org/isbn/9785953353458
http://web.archive.org/web/20190822021216/https://isbnsearch.org/isbn/9785953353458
http://archive.fo/N9TxX


Racism indisputably played a central role during WWII. The Nipponese fascism was deeply racist considering the Nipponese as the Master race, with its Emperor of divine origine.

This doctrine is probably rooted in the 19th century political philosophy 'Sonnō jōi' (尊皇攘夷, Revere the Emperor, expel the barbarians), and a political slogan in the 1850s and 1860s in the movement to overthrow the Tokugawa shogunate during the Bakumatsu period. Also influenced by the unipolar world as envisaged in the 'World Final Race Theory' (Final War Theory: Sekai saishū senron, 世界最終戦論).

'An Investigation of Global Policy with the Yamato Race as Nucleus' (大和民族を中核とする世界政策の検討) was a secret Nipponese government report created by the Ministry of Health and Welfare's Population Problems Research Center, and completed on July 1, 1943.

The document states that the Nipponese, the Yamato Race, were superior to all other races, the exploitation of other countries was a policy separate from the war.

Another principle of Nipponese doctrine was Hakkō ichiu (八紘一宇: all the world under one roof), meaning that the imperial rule had been divinely ordained to expand until it united the entire world, and was further propelled by preparations for celebrating the 2600th anniversary of the legendary first emperor Jimmu's ascension, which fell in the year 1940 according to the traditional chronology.

As the war went on, the characterization of the fighting became a 'holy war' (聖戦: seisen).


Therefore the physical extermination of all ethnic Europeans would have been the most likely, not only in Asia but also in all the Old World and then in the New World.
This is even more thinkable if the war between the Axis and GEACS were to be started as a surprise backstabbing move by Hitler.


*4. Doctrines*

We used a computer simulation to verify the outcome resulting from each of the four possible strategic paths available to the Nipponese leaders in 1936.

These were mostly all historical doctrines, but we added some changes to better serve the Nipponese interests.

According to the above mentioned GDP Triggers, we did not engage in wars that have occurred historically, if this was obviously too risky. Sticking only to the most conservative approach.
Thus, irrational mystical gambler mentality of the historical Nipponese leaders has been overridden in these simulations. Meanwhile, German and Soviet historical self-defeating decisions have not been overridden.


*4.1. Neutrality*

This is the best option for the Nipponese planners when trying to reach the 1946 Threshold.

Isolationism and pacifism yield the best result. Staying out of the international turmoil, while all other great powers exhaust their resources in futile brawls, and divert their efforts from fundamental research in high energy physics.

This is especially true for the Allies, who had collected most of the world' experts in particle physics by 1939, only to waste their talent in needless radar and nuclear weapon developments, while the Empire of Japan was focused primarily on studying high energy physics.

Directed Energy Weapon (DEW) were only a small part of the military applications unlocked by Nishina's high energy research at RIKEN. Weapons based on applied electron-decaying V-particles technologies have allowed the conception of powerful remote intelligence gathering tools (long-range scanners), and ultimately of remote-controlling enemy forces.

For the most advanced strategic-range stratospheric FUGO airships, the first military offensive could not be launched before 1946.

Therefore, the year 1946 is the threshold if the Nipponese are to start a world conquest and defeat the three great alliances (Allies, Axis and Comintern). Remaining independent, with its Manchurian hinterland safe from enemy airstrikes, and all its industrial capacity and access to strategic resources (rare metals, Rare Earth Elements, Aluminium, Uranium, Helium), is therefore of decisive importance.

Meanwhile, the Nipponese are advised to be cautious, and maintain a minimum military deterrence in Manchukuo and Mengjiang, i.e. the Kwantung Army, in order to not invite a Soviet invasion. Moreover, the Comintern will continue its provocations, in the form of terrorism (targeting occupation police forces, roads, factories, depots, etc) and assassinations. The Nipponese must imperatively no overreact and fall in the trap by declaring war on the Comintern and ROC, and only limit its response to small scale anti-partisan operations.


*Timeline*

•The Kōdōha or Imperial Way Faction (皇道派) was a political faction in the Imperial Japanese Army active in the 1920s and 1930s. The Kōdōha sought to establish a military government that promoted totalitarian, militarist, and aggressive expansionist ideals, and was largely supported by junior officers. The radical Kōdōha rivaled the moderate Tōseiha (Control Faction) for influence in the army until the February 26 Incident in 1936, when it was de facto dissolved and many supporters were disciplined or executed.
They supported the plan of the northern expansion into Siberia.
Here the February 26 Incident in 1936, ahistorically never took place, due to the conspirators' accidental death while planting bombs. Furthermore, Tojo dies tragically in a aircraft accident.

•Instead of escalating into a full scale war in China, there is no Marco Polo Bridge incident, the Empire of Japan adopts an defensive stance in Manchukuo and Mengjiang.

•By 1942, the Empire of Japan under Nishina's team at RIKEN, makes two epochal breakthroughs by studying cosmic rays, in the development of quantum electrodynamics theory (QED): Tomonaga's relativistically covariant formulation of the quantum field theory, and Sakata's two-meson theory.
•By 1943, the Empire of Japan investigates the military applications of artificially produced cosmic rays.
•By 1944, the Empire of Japan, investigates and map the transcontinental high altitude stratospheric air current patterns, with the first stratospheric fully-automated FUGO sounding balloons.
•By 1945, the Empire of Japan, unlocks the military applications of artificially produced cosmic rays by developing new-type ultra-high energy particle accelerators. 
First large-size manned stratospheric FUGO airships are tested during the winter season.
•By 1946, the Empire of Japan, starts its world conquest, by launching waves of transcontinental stratospheric FUGO airships armed with particle accelerators over all major capital cities of the world.

*4.2. North*

Hokushin-ron (北進論, "Northern Expansion Doctrine" or "Northern Road") was a pre-World War II political doctrine of the Empire of Japan which stated that Manchuria and Siberia were Japan's sphere of interest and that the potential value to Japan for economic and territorial expansion in those areas was greater than elsewhere. Its supporters were sometimes called the Strike North Group. It enjoyed wide support within the Imperial Japanese Army during the interwar period.

The Army favored a "counterclockwise strike" while the Navy favored a "clockwise strike".

This option is more challenging than the neutrality. It will cost many lives, and resources, but the territorial expansion will also provide more new resources. The downside is that upon reaching the dividing line at 70 degrees east longitude, red line fixed by Hitler, the Empire of Japan will give the Germans a casus belli for a backstabbing.

First, the priority is to defeat the Soviet Union, while the Axis must survive.

Once the Soviet Union is defeated, the next priority is the defeat of the Axis, while the British Islands must remain independent.

Finally, the control of all the Old world is the first step before starting the conquest of the New world.

*Timeline*

•The Kōdōha or Imperial Way Faction (皇道派) was a political faction in the Imperial Japanese Army active in the 1920s and 1930s. The Kōdōha sought to establish a military government that promoted totalitarian, militarist, and aggressive expansionist ideals, and was largely supported by junior officers. The radical Kōdōha rivaled the moderate Tōseiha (Control Faction) for influence in the army until the February 26 Incident in 1936, when it was de facto dissolved and many supporters were disciplined or executed.
They supported the plan of the northern expansion into Siberia.
Here the February 26 Incident in 1936, is ahistorically succesful and we support the Kodoha Faction.

•Instead of escalating into a full scale war in China, there is no Marco Polo Bridge incident, the Empire of Japan adopts an offensive stance in Manchukuo and Mengjiang.

•By 15th May 1937, the Empire of Japan escalates border clashes in Manchuria into a full scale invasion of the Soviet Union, Mongolia and Tannu Tuva.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830115826/https://i.imgur.com/QBUXgtv.png ; https://archive.is/u4vNu/495c70ecebf65d6a7ff77d9a6c127449ceceb770.png 
▲ 9. By 15th May 1937, the Empire of Japan escalates border clashes in Manchuria into a full scale invasion of the Soviet Union.

•By 9th September 1938, the Republic of China annexes the last warlord factions, while surviving remnants of the C.C.P Red Army flee to Mongolia.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830120107/https://i.imgur.com//WER2E7H.png ; https://archive.fo/yDHHy/232ba499b8e196003787b3facba7d963a778bc8c.png 
▲ 10. By 9th September 1938, the Republic of China annexes the last warlord factions. 

•By 24th August 1939, Germany declares war on Poland (Fall Weiss).





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830120358/https://i.imgur.com/NNE5esH.png ; https://archive.fo/jScg7/1dba26cba639e6a34a5d80a060023541f3a80611.png 
▲ 11. By 24th August 1939, Germany declares war on Poland (Fall Weiss).

•By 16th May 1941, the Empire of Japan declares war on the Allies (Philippines, British Malaya, Dutch East Indies, Hong Kong).





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830120713/https://i.imgur.com/Ue0LBSC.png ; https://archive.fo/331PZ/2f7bd920958090ffdc7179280ef0a8af91e352bf.png 
▲ 12. By 16th May 1941, the Empire of Japan declares war on the Allies.

•By 10th July 1941, the Axis invades the Soviet Union (Operation Barbarossa).





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830120903/https://i.imgur.com/GlP4WJw.png ; https://archive.fo/nSA3a/e32185e7b0ff2fc850354637ea9121393ec58855.png 
▲ 13. By 10th July 1941, the Axis invades the Soviet Union (Operation Barbarossa).

•By 29th October 1941, the Republic of China declares war on the Soviet Union.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830121054/https://i.imgur.com/TSXZMTg.png ; https://archive.fo/j89Sn/d41f042dd3a15826282b200d9ac8320c5d3a48a9.png 
▲ 14. By 29th October 1941, the Republic of China declares war on the Soviet Union.

•By 21st January 1944, the Republic of China joins the GEACS, with a secret agreement offering the retrocession of all core and claimed territories, including Manchuria and Taiwan after the defeat of the Axis.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830121403/https://i.imgur.com/A2QKnzs.png ; https://archive.fo/d1FBQ/33f53ac56ee9512bae7b26357f94978a2265d853.png 
▲ 15. By 21st January 1944, the Republic of China joins the GEACS.

•By 10th April 1944, Axis and GEACS armies make first contact, north of Stalingrad, effectively cutting the Soviet Union in two.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830121631/https://i.imgur.com/mc3wjxD.png ; https://archive.fo/PSc5a/3b8c89ef8b8224f7c75e45eb0062ab74d8641a0e.png 
▲ 16. By 10th April 1944, Axis and GEACS armies make first contact, north of Stalingrad.

•By 11th April 1944, the Soviet Union collapses. No longer able to oppose any organized resistance, Stalin and the Soviet leadership with the remnants of the Red Army, having lost the control of all urban areas, retreat in the mountains and forests of the Ural, Caucasus and Siberia to continue a desperate low level partisan warfare.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830121856/https://i.imgur.com/yl90WWT.png ; https://archive.fo/UMM4h/7ae8756324f16ce153424a7c4d3ea2ee62f3b225.png 
▲ 17. By 11th April 1944, the Soviet Union collapses.

•By 27th November 1944, Hitler launches a backstabbing war on the GEACS.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830122140/https://i.imgur.com/Wq12ErF.png ; https://archive.fo/VdZWg/204a712080b72ddd182101a3a569b5592fd0608a.png 
▲ 18. By 27th November 1944, Hitler launches a backstabbing war on the GEACS.


At this point, the GDP of the Axis still surpasses that of the GEACS. But the Axis has to fight the Allies at the same time. Meaning a GEACS victory is not impossible. The Axis will have to divide its forces on three fronts, in northern Europe, in eastern Europe and in Africa. 

The added Allies's GDP and GEACS's GDP will outbeat that of the Axis.

Therefore, the best strategy for the GEACS is to let the Axis and Allies fight both in Europe and in Africa, while minimizing the GEACS's land war with the Allies, and concentrating on the European front against the Axis.

Containing the Allies with the Nipponese fleet in the Pacific Ocean and Indian Ocean should suffice at this stage.

The main priority is to destroy the Axis and not weakening the Allies. Most importantly, the British islands must not fall to the Axis. This stronghold is of prime importance for launching devastating strategic bombings on the German's core industrial and demographic heartland. The Allies' air superiority over Europe will also help the GEACS advancing westward, as matching the German aeronautical production is not possible in the short term.

The GEACS must concentrate on conquering as much Axis-controlled territories as possible, and try capturing Berlin before the Allies.

•By 1946, the Empire of Japan, starts a new phase in its world conquest, by launching waves of transcontinental stratospheric FUGO airships armed with particle accelerators.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Showa: The Fate Of Homo SS V1.0 Part 2*

*4.3. South*

Nanshin-ron (南進論, "Southern Expansion Doctrine") was a political doctrine in the Empire of Japan which stated that Southeast Asia and the Pacific Islands were Japan's sphere of interest and that the potential value to the Japanese Empire for economic and territorial expansion in those areas was greater than elsewhere.

Its focus was to procure colonial resources in South East Asia and neutralize the threat posed by Western military forces in the Pacific. The Army favored a "counterclockwise strike" while the Navy favored a "clockwise strike".

This option is more challenging than the neutrality. It will cost many lives, and resources, but the territorial expansion will also provide more strategic resources such as oil and rubber. The downside is that upon reaching the dividing line at 70 degrees east longitude, red line fixed by Hitler, the Empire of Japan will give the Germans a casus belli for a backstabbing.

First, the priority is to secure as much lands under Allies control, in South East Asia, the Pacific and South Asia region.

After the start of the Axis' invasion of the Soviet Union, the Empire of Japan should help defeat the Comintern, as the Axis must survive.

Once the Soviet Union is defeated, the next priority is the defeat of the Axis, while the British Islands must remain under Allies control.

Finally, the control of all the Old world is the first step before starting the conquest of the New world.


*Timeline*

•The Kōdōha or Imperial Way Faction (皇道派) was a political faction in the Imperial Japanese Army active in the 1920s and 1930s. The Kōdōha sought to establish a military government that promoted totalitarian, militarist, and aggressive expansionist ideals, and was largely supported by junior officers. The radical Kōdōha rivaled the moderate Tōseiha (Control Faction) for influence in the army until the February 26 Incident in 1936, when it was de facto dissolved and many supporters were disciplined or executed. 
They supported the plan of the northern expansion into Siberia.
Here the February 26 Incident in 1936, ahistorically, did not even occurred, due to the conspirators' lack of resolve and support. 
The Kodoha Faction continue to counterbalance the Tōseiha Faction.

•Instead of escalating into a full scale war in China, there is no Marco Polo Bridge incident, the Empire of Japan adopts a defensive stance in Manchukuo and Mengjiang.

•By 21st March 1939, the Republic of China annexes the last warlord factions, while surviving remnants of the C.C.P Red Army flee to Mongolia. 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830122603/https://i.imgur.com/1GMi0w5.png ; https://archive.fo/gO96t/96d432803a7faa2b5c6bb2544a433a5b7e696546.png 
▲ 19. By 21st March 1939, the Republic of China annexes the last warlord factions.

•By 24th August 1939, Germany declares war on Poland (Fall Weiss).





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830122918/https://i.imgur.com/YYsFck7.png ; https://archive.fo/ttz2q/3b4fdd77a636fa151c6e5e677fed4183568e36bf.png 
▲ 20. By 24th August 1939, Germany declares war on Poland (Fall Weiss).

•By 11th May 1940, the Empire of Japan declares war on the Allies (Philippines, British Malaya, British Burma, Dutch East Indies, French Indochina).





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830123119/https://i.imgur.com/aqn08dF.png ; https://archive.fo/FGM6o/0eb11875471230127b2a0a8bacc67b12e7b29367.png 
▲ 21. By 11th May 1940, the Empire of Japan declares war on the Allies.

•By 28th May 1940, Thailand joins the GEACS.

•By 8th June 1940, Kuala Lumpur is conquered by the GEACS.

•By 11th June 1940, France surrenders to the Axis.

•By 24th June 1940, Singapore is conquered by the GEACS forces.

•By 10th December 1940, Free France's French Indochina is conquered by the GEACS.

•By 23th April 1941, the Philippines is conquered by the GEACS.

•By 15th May 1941, the British Empire wages war on Iraq (Anglo-Iraqi War).

•By 10th July 1941, the Axis invades the Soviet Union (Operation Barbarossa). 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830123413/https://i.imgur.com/KQUzDmj.png ; https://archive.fo/3nhhZ/3bb8b11e41d1a696016bd6d22a07cab49123808b.png 
▲ 22. By 10th July 1941, the Axis invades the Soviet Union (Operation Barbarossa).

•By 12th August 1941, the Republic of China declares war on the Soviet Union. 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830123745/https://i.imgur.com/q6Q5y7u.png ; https://archive.fo/lQsp7/e21ce4813b532f3a308891928d447c63371b932b.png 
▲ 23. By 12th August 1941, the Republic of China declares war on the Soviet Union.

•By 12th August 1941, the Soviet Union invades Persia (Anglo-Soviet invasion of Persia).

•By 30th November 1941, Mongolia is conquered by the GEACS.

•By 9th August 1942, British India is conquered by the GEACS.

•By 1st December 1942, Australia is conquered by the GEACS.

•By 19th January 1943, the Empire of Japan declares war on the Soviet Union (KANTOKUEN plan). 
KANTOKUEN (Japanese: 関特演, from 関東軍特別演習, Kantogun Tokubetsu Enshu, "Kwantung Army Special Maneuvers") was an operational plan created by the General Staff of the Imperial Japanese Army for an invasion and occupation of the far eastern region of the Soviet Union, capitalizing on the outbreak of the Soviet-German War in June 1941. Involving seven Japanese armies as well as a major portion of the empire's naval and air forces, it would have been the largest single combined arms operation in Japanese history, and one of the largest of all time.
The plan was approved in part by Emperor Hirohito on July 7 and involved a three-step readiness phase followed by a three-phase offensive to isolate and destroy the Soviet defenders in no more than six months. It envisioned heavy use of chemical and biological weapons and would have enforced the harshest occupation regime on the Soviets.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830123933/https://i.imgur.com/ZJccVg8.png ; https://archive.fo/Oi2Nc/a784802f1c1c49ed38ff20e387c069919a8c58ab.png 
▲ 24. By 19th January 1943, the Empire of Japan declares war on the Soviet Union (KANTOKUEN plan).

•By 3rd July 1943, Moscow is conquered by the Axis; Axis and GEACS armies make first contact, while besieging Stalingrad from both East and West sides.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830124153/https://i.imgur.com/m2xyd9Y.png ; https://archive.fo/xKWpJ/efb9ec0a88f381763593e680dd2ac049439377d1.png 
▲ 25. By 3rd July 1943, Moscow is conquered by the Axis; Axis and GEACS armies make first contact.

•By 11th July 1943, the Soviet Union collapses. No longer able to oppose any organized resistance, Stalin and the Soviet leadership with the remnants of the Red Army, having lost the control of all urban areas, retreat in the mountains and forests of the Ural, Caucasus and Siberia to continue a desperate low level partisan warfare.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830124515/https://i.imgur.com/2Fbp51y.png ; https://archive.fo/aD8TK/2a2284fc08e0e9efcb64f9567b7d6ee9bebca505.png 
▲ 26. By 11th July 1943, the Soviet Union collapses.

•By 16th September 1943, GEACS forces stop their advance at Qanāt al-Suways (Suez Canal), after the conquest of the Sinai.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830124741/https://i.imgur.com/39v8KcG.png ; https://archive.fo/GeIiU/6aff78e8d1b46d0978bee87b878bcea1dfedb4a4.png 
▲ 27. By 16th September 1943, GEACS forces stop their advance at Qanāt al-Suways (Suez Canal).

•By 16th September 1943, Mengkukuo is created by the Nipponese on conquered territories of the former Soviet Union, with Great Khan (Emperor) Demchugdongrub as its head of state. Mengjiang is retroceded to the Republic of China to facilitate its future membership in the GEACS. 





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830125121/https://i.imgur.com/StUfbGW.png ; https://archive.fo/0Ndsq/8eb1c541511ffaa64dbb26a9b773fda09a093250.png 
▲ 28. By 16th September 1943, Mengkukuo is created by the Nipponese on conquered territories of the former Soviet Union.

•By 1st April 1944, the Republic of China joins the GEACS, with a secret agreement offering the retrocession of all core territories, including Manchuria and Taiwan after the defeat of the Axis.

•By 21st June 1944, Hitler launches a backstabbing war on the GEACS.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190830125302/https://i.imgur.com/isYIby8.png ; https://archive.fo/2zOps/ddb1e12324b4a56cecc4c9abfb638082d125435e.png 
▲ 29. By 21st June 1944, Hitler launches a backstabbing war on the GEACS.

At this point, the GDP of the Axis still surpasses that of the GEACS. But the Axis has to fight the Allies at the same time. Meaning a GEACS victory is not impossible. The Axis will have to divide its forces on three fronts, in northern Europe, in eastern Europe and in Africa. 

The added Allies's GDP and GEACS's GDP will outbeat that of the Axis.

Therefore, the best strategy for the GEACS is to let the Axis and Allies fight both in Europe and in Africa, while minimizing the GEACS's land war with the Allies, and concentrating on the European front against the Axis.

Containing the Allies with the Nipponese fleet in the Pacific Ocean and Indian Ocean should suffice at this stage.

The main priority is to destroy the Axis and not weakening the Allies. Most importantly, the British islands must not fall to the Axis. This stronghold is of prime importance for launching devastating strategic bombings on the German's core industrial and demographic heartland. The Allies' air superiority over Europe will also help the GEACS advancing westward, as matching the German aeronautical production is not possible in the short term.

•By 1946, the Empire of Japan, starts a new phase in its world conquest, by launching waves of transcontinental stratospheric FUGO airships armed with particle accelerators.


*4.4. West*

The Second Sino-Japanese war (SSJW) was historically the turning point in the Second World War. By starting a full-scale war on China, the Empire of Japan could nearly no longer hope to emerge victorious in the long run, according to the GDP rule.

We consider the Marco Polo Bridge Incident on 7th July 1937 as the turning point, although Nipponese expansionism in China began in 1931.

This last option is to escape the Chinese quagmire through a white peace.

But we have envisaged two other ahistorical miracles, though of very low probability.

These imponderables can not be controlled by the Nipponese of course, and only depend on the Chinese actors.

*4.4.1. White Peace, Unilateral Withdrawal*

Pravda's publication of February 13, 1938, noted that: "the Japanese Army, which possesses a strength of about 1,200,000 men, 2,000 planes, 1,800 tanks, and 4,500 heavy artillery pieces, committed about 1,000,000 troops and a greater part of its arms in China."

This shows that most Nipponese forces could no longer be used to save the German armies against the Soviet buldozer. And that a certain defeat of the Axis would have inevitably lead to the defeat of the Empire of Japan.

Therefore, by offering a white peace to China, no later than 1941, would have allowed the Nipponese to send this million men to rescue the Axis by opening a second front from Manchuria.

But China's position is unknown, and in case of refusal, the only alternate solution, though even more dishonorable than the white peace offer, would have been to proceed with an unilateral withdrawal under the guise of a strategic redeployment behind the Manchurian-East Hebei border, defended by hastily-built lines of heavy fortifications.

The political cost and dishonour for the Nipponese leader at home might have been of course beyond the acceptable, thus making the white peace offer and even worse the unilateral withdrawal only two ahistorical options. But this would have on the other hand improved dramatically the strained diplomatic relations with Germany.

An even less likely possibility is for the Nipponese to offer a military alliance to the Republic of China, with the return of all territorial gains made after 1937. 
This offer might be tempting for the Kuomintang for three reasons:
•A joint military offensive against the CCP would have allowed to achieve China's reunification more easily, with the powerful air support provided by the Nipponese, along military advisors, and weapons.
•The Germans' dilemma to choose between supporting China or the Nipponese would no longer exist, thus mending the diplomatic relations with Germany.
•The German initial plan to wage a total war on the Soviet Union with both the Republic of China and the Empire of Japan could now be a reality, thus mending the diplomatic relations with Germany.

*4.4.2. Xi'an incident*

The Xi'an Incident (traditional Chinese: 西安事變; simplified Chinese: 西安事变; pinyin: Xī'ān Shìbìan) was a political crisis that took place in Xi'an, Republic of China in 1936. Chiang Kai Shek, leader of the Republic of China, was detained by his subordinates, Generals Zhang Xueliang and Yang Hucheng, in order to force the ruling Chinese Nationalist Party (Kuomintang or KMT) to change its policies regarding the Empire of Japan and the Communist Party of China (CPC).

Prior to the incident, Chiang Kai Shek focused on fighting Communists within China rather than the external threat of the Japanese. After the incident, Chiang aligned with the Communists against the Japanese. The crisis ended after two weeks of negotiation, in which Chiang was eventually released and returned to Nanjing, accompanied by Zhang. Chiang agreed to end the ongoing civil war against the CPC and began actively preparing for the impending war with Japan.


On 12 December 1936, bodyguards of Zhang Xueliang and Yang Hucheng stormed the cabin where Chiang was staying and detained the Nationalist leader. A telegram was sent to Nanjing to demand immediate end to civil war against the CPC, and to reorganize the Nationalist government by expelling pro-Japanese factions and adopting an active anti-Japanese stance. As conflicting reports unfolded, the Nationalist government in Nanjing was sent into disarray.

Many young officers in the Northeast Army demanded Chiang be killed, but this was refused by Zhang as his intention was "only to change his policy".

This turning point in the course of the WWII could have ended totally differently, as the execution of Chiang Kai Shek would have secured the Imperial Japanese Army's victory in China.


After the Nipponese military victory, the best option is to release an independent nation lead by Wang Jingwei. This is the only way to exploit the boundless manpower of China, and form a formidable military powerhouse needed to face the Soviet Union. For the same reason, there should be no remaining cliques, all must be absorbed into the Republic of China, including the Dalai Clique.

The Republic of China will be a member of the GEACS.


*4.4.3. Wang Jingwei*

Similarly, as no fewer than a hundred assassination attempts on Adolf Hitler have been uncovered by historians, any successful plot to remove Chiang Kai Shek could have turned the tide in favor of the Empire of Japan in its war against China.

Wang Jingwei was a close associate of Sun Yat Sen for the last twenty years of Sun's life. After Sun's death in 1925 Wang engaged in a political struggle with Chiang Kai Shek for control over the Kuomintang, but lost. Wang remained inside the Kuomintang, but continued to have disagreements with Chiang until the outbreak of the Second Sino-Japanese War in 1937, after which he accepted an invitation from the Japanese Empire to form a Japanese-supported collaborationist government in Nanjing. 

An alternate ahistorical path could have saved the Empire of Japan's from defeat, if Chiang Kai Shek were to be removed, quickly and before 1941, in a plot involving Wang Jingwei with or without the Nipponese involvement. Once the Chiang Kai Shek hurdle removed, the Wang Jingwei-lead Kuomintang could have offered a white peace to the Nipponese.

For this, a simple neutral stance from the Wang Jingwei-lead Republic of China toward the Empire of Japan would have sufficed. A less likely possibility would have been the formal military alliance between the two nations.

*5. Conclusion*

Japan had more than 93.75% chance (15/16) of achieving the first ever world conquest back in 1936. 

Instead, Tojo et al. intoxicated by the heavy and most nefarious influences of the German culture and hitlerite ideology, have broken the world's worse ever record in term of military defeat.

Surpassing even Churchill's abysmal failure.

While the later's most clumsy tricks to subdue the Comintern by instrumentalising the Axis, with his patronage and connivance, has ultimately backfired in the most devastating way, and thus putting an abrupt end to a century-long British world hegemony known as the Pax Britannica, Tojo's military adventurism has ended the Nipponese civilization's 2605 years of uninterrupted independence, a unique world record in itself. 

Worse, as the Nipponese would not only be militarily defeated by what was regarded as the barbarian Europeans (U.S.), forcing it to surrender all its directed energy weapons and near-space airship platforms to the U.S. victor, thus allowing the U.S. military junta to achieve the first world conquest by the 1947s, but also endure a full colonization and brainwashing with the same psychotronic weapons the Nipponese had initially intended to use to defeat the Europeans!

In short, to achieve the first ever world conquest, the probability were of 1/4 chance by remaining peaceful, 1/4 by striking North i.e. the Soviet Union, 1/4 by striking South i.e. the Allies. The worse possible path was to pick a fight with the Chinese indomitable colossus, that ultimately brought the Empire of Japan to its knees in September 1945 (1/16 probability)!

Probability breakup by stategic doctrines:

1. Neutrality (1/4 probability)
2. North (1/4 probability)
3. South (1/4 probability)
4. West (1/4 probability)

4.1. White Peace, Unilateral Withdrawal (1/16 probability)
4.2. Xi'an incident (1/16 probability)
4.3. Wang Jingwei (1/16 probability)
4.4. Unconditional surrender (1/16 probability)


This painful truth has caused such sleepless nights and uneasiness that the Emperor Showa has confessed in his anguishing final years:

"There is no point in living a longer life by reducing my workload. It would only increase my chances of seeing or hearing things that are agonizing. 7th April 1987"

http://web.archive.org/web/20190529...eror-hirohitos-anguish-final-years-blame-war/
http://archive.is/wqEma​


----------



## polanski

Japan Ends Arms Export Ban , But Who wants to Buy? https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/10/31/japan-ends-arms-export-ban-but-who-wants-to-buy/


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

_Jan 30, 2020

Well, after Japan's Epsilon rocket, this makes another one with dual-use civilian-military, latent ICBM capabilities!

Which begs the question, of which nation will be targeted by South Korea with the tacit accord of the U.S.A., at more than 5'000 km distance? Probably the same as Japan.

After China, Japan, and North Korea, it will be the 4th powers with such capability in East Asia.

While this year the Republic of China (R.O.C.) will also access to satellite launch capability and solid propellant ballistic missile capability of its own with more than 2'000 km range!

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/south-korea-defence-forum.193709/page-9#post-12056224 ​_

_Jan 14, 2019

The fundamentals that dictates the policies are: territorial cores (Kuril island, Dok Island, Senkaku Island, etc), strategic ressources (rare earth, hydrocarbons, oceanic seabed metals, etc). Plentyful of frictions here, but worse, like during the collapse of the Mongol Empire, the splinters will start to fight against each others. Look at the Soviet Union after 1991, and even today! Can you tell us that the day the U.S. Dystopian Empire collapses, Japan will not be the first to shoot? The possession of he Epsilon rocket gives Japan an ICBM capability comparable to the Chinese DF-41!

PLA DF-41 ICBM
Mass ~80t
Length ~21 metres
Diameter ~2.25 m
Operational range ~14,000–15,000 kilometres

Japan Epsilon rocket
Mass 91 t
Length 26 m
Diameter 2.5 m
Operational range ~14,000–15,000 kilometres

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/japan-defence-forum.316803/page-143#post-11097810 ​_

And now to evade the missile defence:

_*Japan mulls anti-aircraft carrier gliding missiles for remote island defense*

February 25, 2020 (Mainichi Japan)

TOKYO -- Japan's Defense Ministry is considering upgrading its "hyper velocity gliding projectiles" (HVGP), a new type of missile it is seeking to deploy in fiscal 2026 for the defense of remote islands, to add an anti-ship capability to them, it has been learned.

The move is aimed at improving the defense of the Nansei Islands in southwestern Japan amid China's maritime activities in the region. HVGPs can glide at high velocity after payloads are detached from a rocket in the upper atmosphere where air resistance is low. The missiles are capable of following complex trajectories under the guidance of GPS and other systems, making it harder for an adversary to intercept them than conventional missiles.

The Defense Ministry eyes equipping HVGPs with a new type of payload that is capable of penetrating the deck of aircraft carriers. However, enhancing the firing range and other capabilities of Self-Defense Force (SDF) equipment could be called into question over its consistency with Japan's exclusively defense-oriented policy. The ministry therefore is planning to give due consideration, such as limiting the missile range to around 500 kilometers or less.

The development of HVGPs will come in two stages. In the first stage, an early equipment type will be developed for possible deployment by the Ground Self-Defense Force (GSDF) in fiscal 2026, targeting a potential enemy invading Japan's remote islands. In the second stage, an upgraded type will be developed for possible installation in fiscal 2028 or later, featuring claw-shaped payloads, enhanced speeds and firing ranges, and more complex trajectories.

Furthermore, the ministry is also mulling introducing advanced anti-ship and anti-surface missiles, which are currently under investigation by the Acquisition, Technology & Logistics Agency. If these technologies are incorporated into HVGPs, the projectiles can penetrate aircraft carrier decks, which are harder than its external walls, before being detonated inside the vessel to make it impossible for aircraft to take off or land, as well as destroy targets within a range of several hundred meters squared.

Behind the ministry's move lies China's intensifying maritime moves in waters near the Senkaku Islands in Okinawa Prefecture and other parts of Japan. In 2012, China commissioned its first aircraft carrier Liaoning, and the second such vessel, Shandong, was launched in 2019. Shandong is the first Chinese-made carrier. Beijing is said to be further seeking to add at least two more carrier vessels.

Chinese government vessels have been frequently spotted navigating in contiguous zones near the Senkaku Islands and intruding into Japanese territorial waters. While the main island of Okinawa and the Senkakus are about 420 kilometers apart, the GSDF's current missile range is set at just over a hundred kilometers. The introduction of longer-range gliding missiles to protect the Nansei Islands would make it possible for Japan to respond to China's activities without deploying the Maritime Self-Defense Force's vessels and aircraft.

The Defense Ministry allocated a total of 18.5 billion yen in the fiscal 2018 and 2019 budgets for research on HVGPs for the defense of remote islands, and plans to add another 25 billion yen in the fiscal 2020 budget. However, some legislators in the Diet have pointed out that acquisition of the new capabilities could "make it possible for the SDF to directly attack other countries' territories" and "deviate from Japan's exclusively defense-oriented policy." The development of the new technologies is also feared to threaten Japan's neighbors.

The government has defended the HVGP development, stating, "They are intended for homeland defense and are not considered attacking weapons."

(Japanese original by Yusuke Tanabe, Political News Department)





http://archive.is/R6E2H/927a2edb7ffd152c1bfd090c30d69c43b0909a5f.jpg ; https://archive.is/R6E2H/38b4389c374042a177ab4f977142c3852b9bc04a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200226...1/2020/02/25/20200225p2a00m0na019000p/9.jpg?1 ; http://archive.ph/AvTEx ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200226...english/articles/20200225/p2a/00m/0na/012000c
▲ 1. Japan's Defense Ministry is considering upgrading its "hyper velocity gliding projectiles" (HVGP).


https://mainichi.jp/english/articles/20200225/p2a/00m/0na/012000c ​_
It only requires to put the new HGV on an Epsilon ICBM, to evade the missile defence over Moscow!

Conclusion, this continuous arms race will only be sustainable by military powers that have the most scientific capacities.


----------



## Balamir

こんにちはみんな

China is concerned about Japan's hypersonic weapons program.

http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-12/03/content_9688517.htm


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

While trying to capture the Chinese Yaogan-16A/B/C triplet, a no-show once again due to the systematically erroneous orbital data (TLE) published by the U.S. North American Aerospace Defense Command. And this is nothing new.

A Japanese spacecraft was caught on camera with one of the brightest flare ever!


The GOSAT-2/Ibuki-2 (Greenhouse gases Observing Satellite-2) satellite was launched on 29 October 2018 (04:08:00 UTC, 13:08:00 JST) on the H-IIA vehicle. The launch site was TNSC (Tanegashima Space Center), Kagoshima, Japan. — The launch and flight of H-IIA F40 proceeded as planned. The separations of GOSAT-2 and KhalifaSat were confirmed respectively at approximately 16 minutes and 09 seconds and 24 minutes and 15 seconds after liftoff. 11) 12)

Orbit: Sun-synchronous orbit, altitude = 613 km, inclination = 97.8º, revisit cycle of 6 days, LTAN (Local Time at Ascending Node) at 13:00 ± 0.15 hours.

The GOSAT-2 spacecraft is a medium-size satellite with two solar panels. Its design is based on JAXA's ALOS-2 satellite launched in 2014. GOSAT-2 has a mass of about 1700 kg (dry mass), provides a power generation of 5 kW and has a design life of 5 years.


Spacecraft size (main body): 5.3 x 2.0 x 2.8 m





http://archive.is/NSWeQ/02743ab2338d5b23f293c827c4ea0aeaf5649271.jpg ; https://archive.is/NSWeQ/0b8f583440abdbbffca1c763d5ef344362d685b7/scr.png ; https://www.sankei.com/images/news/181027/lif1810270028-p1.jpg ; https://www.sankei.com/life/news/181027/lif1810270028-n1.html 
▲ 1. GOSAT-2/Ibuki-2 「いぶき２号」

This behemoth, presented officially as an earth observation satellite has produced one of the brightest flare, as captured when it was emerging from the Earth shadow.





http://archive.vn/rv4Fc/d9b29a09429a8385cf05336614b465f7818b4604.jpg ; https://archive.vn/rv4Fc/1a1a7973e61469ca72a5b5635232e461dbb394d2/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200527185437/https://i.imgur.com/gWrrIn6.jpg 
▲ 2. GOSAT-2/Ibuki-2 「いぶき２号」 emerging from the Earth shadow.

Image calibrated with astrometry.net:





http://archive.vn/BDXHM/e630e6430b68fbf7803355129f5531c60fb342ec.jpg; https://archive.vn/BDXHM/c8d4c8ea39b7c5bfa9a8b0df1f42683c4f50158a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200527185713/http://nova.astrometry.net/annotated_full/4263183 ; http://nova.astrometry.net/user_images/3697676#annotated ; http://nova.astrometry.net/annotated_full/4263183 
▲ 3. Image of GOSAT-2/Ibuki-2 calibrated with astrometry.net.


----------



## SgtGungHo

polanski said:


> Japan Ends Arms Export Ban , But Who wants to Buy? https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/10/31/japan-ends-arms-export-ban-but-who-wants-to-buy/



There has been a few candidates including Australia. Their problem has always been prices. I mean look at their AESA radar-tipped missiles. Their capability is competitive in the global market.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Balamir said:


> こんにちはみんな
> 
> China is concerned about Japan's hypersonic weapons program.
> 
> http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-12/03/content_9688517.htm




Yaogan 25A/25B/25C or Jianbing 8-05 in its military designation, is part of the Yaogan-9 constellation series dedicated for ocean surveillance, developed by China SpaceSat Co. Ltd., based on its CAST2000 satellite bus. The satellite is believed to be similar to the U.S. Naval Ocean Surveillance System (NOSS) / Whitecloud, designed to identify, locate and track naval ships in the sea. Each mission comprises a constellation of three small satellites carrying different mission packages, flying in close formation on a 1'100 km LEO inclined at 63.4°.

It is believed that each Yaogan 9 series constellation consists of electro-optical imaging, SAR imaging, and possibly electronic/signal intelligence (ELINT/SIGINT) satellites to collect the optical and radio electronic signatures of surface ships, in particular carrier battle groups (CVBG). Combined with other space-based systems such as maritime surveillance satellites and data relay satellites, the Yaogan 9 constellation can provide an over-the-horizon intelligence, surveillance, reconnaissance and targeting capability for China’s maritime strike forces, such as the anti-ship ballistic missile (ASBM) system.

A total of five missions have been launched since 2010, all using the CZ-4C launch vehicle from Jiuquan.

Contractor..........China SpaceSat Co. Ltd.
Satellite bus:......CAST2000
Mass:...............N/A
Dimensions:.........N/A
Solar panel span:...N/A
Orbit:..............1,100 km
Inclination:........63.4º
Stabilisation.......3-axis
Designed life.......N/A
Launch vehicle......CZ-4C
Launch site.........Jiuquan
Missions............Yaogan 9A/9B/9C (2010-009A/B/C)
........................Yaogan 16A/16B/16C (2012-066A/B/C)
........................Yaogan 17A/17B/17C (2013-046A/B/C)
........................Yaogan 20A/20B/20C (2014-047A/B/C)
........................Yaogan 25A/25B/25C (2014-080A/B/C)


The Yaogan 25A/25B/25C (Jianbing 8-05) triplet was launched on 10th December 2014, with a CZ-4C from JSLC.



> Two Line Element Set (TLE):
> 
> YAOGAN 25A
> 1 40338U 14080A 20146.89829734 -.00000083 00000-0 11396-4 0 9990
> 2 40338 63.4038 243.4965 0168001 0.3869 359.7257 13.45190677268118
> YAOGAN 25B
> 1 40339U 14080B 20146.89851550 -.00000083 00000-0 11090-4 0 9993
> 2 40339 63.4045 243.5640 0168243 0.2970 359.8128 13.45190142268113
> YAOGAN 25C
> 1 40340U 14080C 20146.89844899 -.00000115 00000-0 -38102-4 0 9993
> 2 40340 63.4021 244.1804 0168077 0.6424 359.4789 13.45190282268092







http://archive.is/8KGrv/1c6382c754f88f1a67e7cbe4d7b63ac9ba2d0f83.jpg ; https://archive.is/8KGrv/7ef274ba22e7c4f9b7e44d3d366ae7a50d6046b1/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200528193141/https://imgur.com/d3oPyvr ; https://i.imgur.com/d3oPyvr.jpg 
▲ 1. Yaogan 25A/25B/25C (Jianbing 8-05) triplet predicted pass.

The Yaogan 25A/25B/25C (Jianbing 8-05) triplet pass caught on camera last night, fainter than Magnitude 9 and calibrated via astrometry.net:





http://archive.vn/Zvc8T/4052cfff465d4c21de7a2ce6c7236f348b8804d0.jpg ; https://archive.vn/Zvc8T/481003521efe8c752a92022d49e3b09d8b31c44c/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200528185252/http://nova.astrometry.net/annotated_full/4266497 ; http://nova.astrometry.net/user_images/3700990#annotated ; http://nova.astrometry.net/annotated_full/4266497 
▲ 2. The Yaogan 25A/25B/25C (Jianbing 8-05) triplet as captured on camera.

In short, Japan's surface vessels can't evade China's PLA detection, waiting as sitting ducks the anti-ship ballistic missiles' (ASBM) coup de grace like the infamous IJN YAMATO (大和).

Meanwhile Japan's new hypersonic weapons lack the support of a Naval Surveillance satellites constellation...

This means although some have suggested that this hypersonic weapon might possibly be directed against China, in reality it is more likely to be part of a nuclear deterrence directed against the Norsemen, complementing the Japanese covert Epsilon ICBM program.

Proof, the Scandinavian squatters still occupy not only large swathe of core Chinese territories but also core territories of Japanese northern ancestral land since 1945, therefore forfeiting the signing of any peace treaty in the foreseeable future.

For any future diplomatic negociations with the earl from Kattegat, and as a leverage tool, a show of strength is therefore always of foremost importance.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

samsara said:


> @Galactic Penguin SST
> 
> # As Huawei said, the Empire is NOT the world. Its words are not the rules, and China is big and strong enough to simply disregard the garbages it vomits!



China will soon rule the world, and even earlier than in the most wildest dreams! Good news.

Thanks COVID-19, or covidiots perhaps?

Indeed, a little more than one year after the abysmal 15 April 2019 Notre-Dame de Paris fire, that started during renovation works, this year, on 12 June 2020, it is another fleuron of the Franks that is devastated by a man-made inferno, during a major overhaul work.

How ironic, as the Marine Nationale just launched its M-51 SLBM on 12 June 2020, saber rattling not that far from Mar-a-Lago!

Coincidence? I think not!





http://archive.is/OIH6G/85fd91133448b22a36ba8280fdab8b7000f9e0f1.jpg ; https://archive.is/OIH6G/c023bffcbf0e17d3a0c1aae8ad0f17bf9058717a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200613193855/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EaUUCq9XYAEw6A5?format=jpg&name=large ; https://twitter.com/princertitude/status/1271444513735806977 
▲ 1. M-51 SLBM saber rattling off Mar-a-Lago on 12 June 2020.

Karma? Or is the Empire striking back? Anyway, the same day, the SSN Perle is devastated by an inferno during 14 hours, making the vessel most likely irrecoverable. Another Dien Bien Phu at sea.

Or just another victim of covidiots, following the report of the ExoMars space mission, et cetera?





http://archive.vn/OysPX/ad84946cc0fd525a142397124e4e62464a175647.jpg ; https://archive.vn/OysPX/fb85061df9a859b433a5047296975b92d9a904f0/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200613...fr/image/75s16u20u-bfba/1200/450/21678039.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200613...-de-combustible-nucleaire-a-bord_4006041.html ; http://archive.vn/I2qH8 
▲ 2. SSN Perle blazing on fire on 12 June 2020.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFHP9DM3mzU ; Var : un incendie se déclare sur un sous-marin nucléaire à Toulon. 
▲ 3. 12 June 2020: Dien Bien Phu at sea.

When one has demonstrated such poor sanitary records, during the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic, amounting to a real humanitarian Berezina, with 29’389 deaths and 156'813 contaminated as of 13 June 2020, one is not at all in position to teach China how to rule the world!

This pandemic has only hastened the demise of the old world order and the rise of the Pax Sinica, the only Great Nation, for a better, more prosperous and more peaceful world.

And indeed, this inevitable outcome was from start, back 2 millions years ago totally foreseeable:





http://archive.is/hnvpi/84e467fa4bece1f7c20aedf0f8dd9aed14b538b6.jpg ; https://archive.is/hnvpi/6f26c0dc34ff7e6c0f6d13d7a5e6d484a17888f3/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200508095932/https://i.imgur.com/IalynO3.jpg 
▲ 4. Timeline of the Neo-Chinese road to exo-diplomatic victory, after 4'000 years of civilization.

So why so much surprises and rage from some other minor players? Misconceptions, turned into dogmas, leading to this academic pitfall. 

Indeed, the reading was wrong, without taking into account the overwhelming evidences in the bigger picture, while totally overlooking, due to state censorship and denial the genetic reality of the world.

This is what a hippopotamus could be seen through such European biased lens, when genetics is not included in the modelization:





http://archive.is/nV7jo/0bbf2f0ddd6b4fe860ce475dcdfcd7df6de1e2c8.jpg ; https://archive.is/nV7jo/cda19425840b1aa19d2ffd2fa586c65597e5401f/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200614122111/https://i.imgur.com/eJhBv1g.jpg 
▲ 5. Hippopotamus wrong reconstruction when genetics is not included in the modelization. 

History is no arts for would-be paleoartists but hard science. Use computer simulations.

The North Chinese average 2.69 Petabytes brain capacity has no competitors, certainly not the 2.59 Petabytes North Europeans, least the 2.5 Petabytes South Europeans.

And for 2 millions of years, that is since the rise of the first Synanthropes, the gap was similar with all its competitors. 

Deal with it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*Firefighters Battled The French SSN ‘Perle’ Blaze For 14 Hours*

By Xavier Vavasseur — NAVALNEWS (2020-06-13)

Firefighters battled the blaze that broke out yesterday aboard a French Navy (Marine Nationale) nuclear-powered attack submarine (SSN) for a total of 14 hours.

According to a French Ministry of the Armed Forces statement issued today, the fire was finally put out this morning at 12.50 am:

_On June 13, 2020, the fire aboard the SSN “Perle” was extinguished at 12:50 am, after more than 14 hours of a fight that mobilized a hundred firefighters and more than 150 people in support._

For the record, *the fire broke out on June 12, at 10:35 am* on the forward zone of the SSN that was in dry dock, undergoing a major overhaul at Toulon naval base in Southern France (where all French Navy Rubis-class SSNs are home ported).

At 9:36 p.m on June 12, authorities announced that the fire was under control following the flooding of the aft compartments of the submarine with foam, adding that the “reactor rooms remains untouched.”

There was no nuclear fuel on board , this having been removed as part of the technical shutdown. There were no weapons (missiles, torpedoes, ammunition) or batteries on board either.

These damages may be significant during the duration of the blaze. Should Perle‘s not be able to return to active duty, the consequences may be serious for the French Navy as it would leave a large capability gap affecting the French submarine force as well as the security of the French nuclear deterrence. This would leave the French Navy with only 4 operational SSN. The Rubis-class SSN Saphir (second ship of the class) was *decommissioned in July 2019*. The next class of SSN, the first ship-in-class *Suffren* , which started sea trials recently, won’t be fully operational until 2021.

(…) 

https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...tled-the-french-ssn-perle-blaze-for-14-hours/


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Hotfix Ending The Game V1.0.(15th June 2020) here:*




Galactic Penguin SST said:


> China will soon rule the world, and even earlier than in the most wildest dreams! Good news.
> 
> Thanks COVID-19, or covidiots perhaps?
> 
> Indeed, a little more than one year after the abysmal 15 April 2019 Notre-Dame de Paris fire, that started during renovation works, this year, on 12 June 2020, it is another fleuron of the Franks that is devastated by a man-made inferno, during a major overhaul work.
> 
> How ironic, as the Marine Nationale just launched its M-51 SLBM on 12 June 2020, saber rattling not that far from Mar-a-Lago!
> 
> Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/OIH6G/85fd91133448b22a36ba8280fdab8b7000f9e0f1.jpg ; https://archive.is/OIH6G/c023bffcbf0e17d3a0c1aae8ad0f17bf9058717a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200613193855/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EaUUCq9XYAEw6A5?format=jpg&name=large ; https://twitter.com/princertitude/status/1271444513735806977
> ▲ 1. M-51 SLBM saber rattling off Mar-a-Lago on 12 June 2020.
> 
> Karma? Or is the Empire striking back? Anyway, the same day, the SSN Perle is devastated by an inferno during 14 hours, making the vessel most likely irrecoverable. Another Dien Bien Phu at sea.
> 
> Or just another victim of covidiots, following the report of the ExoMars space mission, et cetera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.vn/OysPX/ad84946cc0fd525a142397124e4e62464a175647.jpg ; https://archive.vn/OysPX/fb85061df9a859b433a5047296975b92d9a904f0/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200613...fr/image/75s16u20u-bfba/1200/450/21678039.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200613...-de-combustible-nucleaire-a-bord_4006041.html ; http://archive.vn/I2qH8
> ▲ 2. SSN Perle blazing on fire on 12 June 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFHP9DM3mzU ; Var : un incendie se déclare sur un sous-marin nucléaire à Toulon.
> ▲ 3. 12 June 2020: Dien Bien Phu at sea.
> 
> When one has demonstrated such poor sanitary records, during the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic, amounting to a real humanitarian Berezina, with 29’389 deaths and 156'813 contaminated as of 13 June 2020, one is not at all in position to teach China how to rule the world!




*Ending The Game V1.0.*

This pandemic has only hastened the demise of the Old World Order and the rise of the Pax Sinica, the only Great Nation, for a better, more prosperous and more peaceful world.

And indeed, this inevitable outcome was from start, back 2 millions years ago totally foreseeable:





http://archive.is/hnvpi/84e467fa4bece1f7c20aedf0f8dd9aed14b538b6.jpg ; https://archive.is/hnvpi/6f26c0dc34ff7e6c0f6d13d7a5e6d484a17888f3/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200508095932/https://i.imgur.com/IalynO3.jpg 
▲ 4. Timeline of the Neo-Chinese road to exo-diplomatic victory, after 4'000 years of civilization.

So why so much surprises and rage from some other minor players? Misconceptions, turned into dogmas, leading to this academic pitfall.

Indeed, the reading was wrong, without taking into account the overwhelming evidences in the bigger picture, while totally overlooking, due to state censorship and denial the genetic reality of the world.

This is what a hippopotamus could be seen through such European biased lens, when genetics is not included in the modelization:





http://archive.is/nV7jo/0bbf2f0ddd6b4fe860ce475dcdfcd7df6de1e2c8.jpg ; https://archive.is/nV7jo/cda19425840b1aa19d2ffd2fa586c65597e5401f/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200614122111/https://i.imgur.com/eJhBv1g.jpg 
▲ 5. Hippopotamus wrong reconstruction when genetics is not included in the modelization. 

History is no arts for would-be paleoartists but hard science. Use computer simulations.

The North Chinese average 2.69 Petabytes brain capacity has no competitors, certainly not the 2.59 Petabytes North Europeans, least the 2.5 Petabytes South Europeans.

And for 2 millions of years, that is since the rise of the first Sinanthropes, the gap was similar with all its hominid competitors.

One major consequence of this genetic gap is seen in the military field, where China as a civilization has never been defeated by the Europeans.

This thruth should expectingly be received here by foreign readers as a shocking revelation at best, which it is not of course, and most likely with utter dismay, anger and desperation from the most brainwashed.

Here the debunking, that shatters five centuries of European institutional self-deception, state disinformation and academic revisionism.

When Marco Polo, made the trip to China, between 1271 and 1295, as the alleged first European, where he also met Kublai Khan, it was in fact to the Mongolian Empire.

The last independent Chinese state of the Southern Song dynasty having been defeated in the Battle of Yamen in 1279 and annexed to the Mongolian Empire.

Again what was later used as a political tool to further European imperialist ambitions in the Manchurian Empire (from 1921 Russian, then from 1945 American hidden rogue putschist faction), and called as the _'Chinese century of humiliation'_, covering the period between 1839 and 1949, can not be farther from the truth, simply because China wasn't an independant state, having been annexed into the Manchurian Empire since 1644 to 1912.

Followed by various Manchurian Empire's splinters fighting factions or cliques, sponsored by foreign powers, and from 1928 to 1945, partly under one of them, a British wire pulled puppet Republic of China, and partly under another one as a Russian puppet faction, the comintern.


Therefore, it is accurate to say that the Europeans have never defeated the Chinese civilization over the last 4'000 years of history.

And it is quite the opposite. China defeated Portugal twice, under the Ming Dynasty's naval fleet in the 1521 Battle of Tunmen (屯门海战) and the 1522 Battle of Shancaowan (茜草湾之战).

China's Admiral Zheng Chenggong (鄭成功) defeated Holland in 1661 in the Battle of Formosa.


In short only larger brains thus higher memory size, from the colder north (Mongols, Manchus) have subjugated China in the past. But these in turn have been systematically overthrown due to their inherent weakness in other cognitive abilities, due to the poorer diversity of their ecosystems (desertic, tundra vs Chinese highest and coldest plateau in the world, desertic with largest temperature gaps, temperate plains and forests, and mostly hot rainy subtropical).

With such outstanding military record, unmatched in the history of humankind, only predetermined by the starting ecosystem of each players and epigenetics, the Chinese civilization is about to reach the finish line first, within this century and ending the game. Completing all the Chi Arts requirements, as war is no longer an option with the most advanced exo-civilization.

Deal with it!


----------



## NEKONEKO

This is some big brain time stuff.
14/10 Dank post.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> While trying to capture the Chinese Yaogan-16A/B/C triplet, a no-show once again due to the systematically erroneous orbital data (TLE) published by the U.S. North American Aerospace Defense Command. And this is nothing new.
> 
> A Japanese spacecraft was caught on camera with one of the brightest flare ever!
> 
> 
> The GOSAT-2/Ibuki-2 (Greenhouse gases Observing Satellite-2) satellite was launched on 29 October 2018 (04:08:00 UTC, 13:08:00 JST) on the H-IIA vehicle. The launch site was TNSC (Tanegashima Space Center), Kagoshima, Japan. — The launch and flight of H-IIA F40 proceeded as planned. The separations of GOSAT-2 and KhalifaSat were confirmed respectively at approximately 16 minutes and 09 seconds and 24 minutes and 15 seconds after liftoff. 11) 12)
> 
> Orbit: Sun-synchronous orbit, altitude = 613 km, inclination = 97.8º, revisit cycle of 6 days, LTAN (Local Time at Ascending Node) at 13:00 ± 0.15 hours.
> 
> The GOSAT-2 spacecraft is a medium-size satellite with two solar panels. Its design is based on JAXA's ALOS-2 satellite launched in 2014. GOSAT-2 has a mass of about 1700 kg (dry mass), provides a power generation of 5 kW and has a design life of 5 years.
> 
> 
> Spacecraft size (main body): 5.3 x 2.0 x 2.8 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/NSWeQ/02743ab2338d5b23f293c827c4ea0aeaf5649271.jpg ; https://archive.is/NSWeQ/0b8f583440abdbbffca1c763d5ef344362d685b7/scr.png ; https://www.sankei.com/images/news/181027/lif1810270028-p1.jpg ; https://www.sankei.com/life/news/181027/lif1810270028-n1.html
> ▲ 1. GOSAT-2/Ibuki-2 「いぶき２号」
> 
> This behemoth, presented officially as an earth observation satellite has produced one of the brightest flare, as captured when it was emerging from the Earth shadow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.vn/rv4Fc/d9b29a09429a8385cf05336614b465f7818b4604.jpg ; https://archive.vn/rv4Fc/1a1a7973e61469ca72a5b5635232e461dbb394d2/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200527185437/https://i.imgur.com/gWrrIn6.jpg
> ▲ 2. GOSAT-2/Ibuki-2 「いぶき２号」 emerging from the Earth shadow.
> 
> Image calibrated with astrometry.net:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.vn/BDXHM/e630e6430b68fbf7803355129f5531c60fb342ec.jpg; https://archive.vn/BDXHM/c8d4c8ea39b7c5bfa9a8b0df1f42683c4f50158a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200527185713/http://nova.astrometry.net/annotated_full/4263183 ; http://nova.astrometry.net/user_images/3697676#annotated ; http://nova.astrometry.net/annotated_full/4263183
> ▲ 3. Image of GOSAT-2/Ibuki-2 calibrated with astrometry.net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/japan-defence-forum.316803/page-144#post-12370946



The latest attempt to catch the most elusive Iranian Noor-1 satellite and its mysterious 3rd stage QASED R/B (Arash 24 solid motor) was unsuccessful due to the proximity of the moon, but the frame has easily captured along the most infamous USA-224 reconnaissance satellite, the Japanese GOSAT IBUKI Observing Satellite.

Very high noise level of the camera sensor caused by the current record heatwave (38C degrees in the arctic lately or 17C degrees above the average June level).

*__________________________*

GOSAT (Greenhouse gases Observing Satellite) / Ibuki

GOSAT (nickname Ibuki meaning “breath” or “puff”) is a JAXA mission within the GCOM (Global Change Observation Mission) program of Japan. The GOSAT mission goals call for the study of the transport mechanisms of greenhouse gases such as carbon dioxide (CO2) and methane (CH4).

The emphasis is on atmospheric monitoring to clarify the sources and sinks of CO2 on a sub-continental scale. The overall mission objective is to contribute to environmental administration by estimating the Green House Gases (GHGs) source and sink on a sub-continental scale and to support the Kyoto protocol that was adsorbed at COP3/UNFCCC (3rd session of the conference in the framework of climate change) in 1997. The protocol calls for a reduction of greenhouse gases, in particular CO2; it requires all parties to reduce their emissions by 5% below the level of the year 1990, for the period of 2008-2012. Specific GOSAT objectives are: 1) 2) 3) 4) 5) 6) 7) 8) 9) 10)

• Observation of the CO2 and CH4 column density (CH4 column density during orbital nighttime):

- at a spatial scale of 100-1000 km

- with relative accuracy of 1% for CO2 (4ppmv, 3 month average) and 2% for CH4

- during the Kyoto Protocol's first commitment period (2008 to 2012).

• Reduction of CO2 annual flux estimation errors by half (0.54GtC/yr to 0.27GtC/yr) in identifying the greenhouse gas source and sink at subcontinental scale with the data obtained by GOSAT in conjunction with that from the ground-based instruments.

The mission priority is on:

- Short wave infrared observation

- CO2 and CH4 column density (during the orbital day time)

Secondary mission goals are:

- Thermal infrared observation

- CO2 and CH4 altitude profile

- CO2 and CH4 CH4 column density (during orbital night time)

- Observation of other trace gases (O3, etc.)

- Provision of other products (temperature profile, Earth radiation)

GOSAT is a joint project of JAXA (Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency) and NIES (National Institute of Environmental Studies) with instrument development/funding by Japan's Ministry of the Environment (MOE). In this arrangement, JAXA is responsible for the satellite and instrument development, launch and operation of the spacecraft (including data acquisition), while NIES is in charge of data analysis (algorithm development) and utilization.

Spacecraft:

The spacecraft bus is three-axis stabilized with a structure size of 2.0 m (length) x 1.8 m width) x 3.7 m height). The structure consists of the mission module in which the mission sensors (payload) are loaded and the bus module containing the bus components. The mission module and the bus module (CFRP cylinder) can be separated so that the assembly is performed easily. The mission module consists of the honeycomb panel reinforced by CFRP on the surface.

• The AOCS (Attitude & Orbit Control Subsystem) is based on a zero-momentum design, attitude is sensed by Earth sensors, star trackers, IRU (Inertial Reference Unit), and a GPS receiver. Actuation is provided by a RWA (Reaction Wheel Assembly) and by MTQ (Magnetic Torquers).

AOCS consists of the AOCE (Attitude and Orbit Control Electronics), the IRU (Inertial Reference Unit), the FSSA (Fine Sun Sensor Assembly), ESA (Earth Sensor Assembly), the GPSR (Global Positioning System Receiver), STT (STar Tracker), the RWA (Reaction Wheel Assembly), the VDE (Valve Drive Electronics), and the MTQE (Magnetic TorQuer Drive Electronics). Figure 3 presents a block diagram of the AOCS. 11)

• The EPS (Electrical Power Subsystem) uses a 50 V unregulated bus, the solar panels are of rigid padpole design with 3.8 kW of power (EOL), and 4 pairs of NiCd batteries with energy of 35 Ah for solar eclipse operations (note: the NiCd batteries have flight heritage).

• The PDL (Paddle Subsystem) consists of two paddle wings, deployment mechanisms, paddle drive mechanisms. The solar array paddles are folded and attached at the side panels of the satellite by the hold and deploy mechanisms during the launch phase. The two paddle wings are deployed by the ordnance controller. The length of the paddle wing is about 6 m from the attachment to the tip. One wing generates over 2.0 kW at the end of mission life (EOL) with the condition that the sunlight is normal to the paddle surface. The power needed to drive the bus subsystems is generated by one wing, and partial observation of the mission sensors is possible even if one paddle wing fails.

• The RCS (Reaction Control Subsystem) is a monopropellant hydrazine blowdown system. RCS consists of 2 tanks of 550 mm diameter, four 20 N thrusters ,eight 1 N thrusters, tubes, pressure sensors, filters and valves. If a thruster of the four 1 N thrusters fails, AOCE (Attitude and Orbit Control Electronics) switches the control thrusters to the other four 1 N thrusters automatically.

• MDHS (Mission Data Handling Subsystem). The data from mission sensors is multiplexed by MDHS, recorded in a memory, and send to DT subsystem. The memory size of MDHS is 48 GByte.

• DT (Direct Transmission Subsystem). The data from MDHS is modulated at the X-band modulator, and converted to RF signal. And it is amplified at the XSSPA and transmitted to the ground station.

• TTC Telemetry Tracking and Command Subsystem). TTC consists of TTC-RF and TTC-DH. It receives the command from the ground station, demodulates and distributes to each subsystem. It gathers telemetry data from each subsystem, edits, records and transmits to the ground station. It also has the autonomous function and increase the flexibility of the operation.

• The TCS (Thermal Control Subsystem) maintains the temperature of the satellite at moderate temperature range for the each component. Thermal control is performed passively using heat pipes, MLI and OSR, and performed actively using a heater controlled thermostat.

The overall S/C mass is about 1750 kg with a payload mass of 391 kg. The overall design life is 5 years. The spacecraft is being manufactured by MELCO (Mitsubishi Electric Corporation), Kamakura Works, Japan as the prime contractor of GOSAT. 12) 13) 14)

*__________________________*

GOSAT

International Designation Code : 2009-002A
Launch Date : 12:54, January 23, 2009 (JST)
Launch Vehicle H-IIA : Launch Vehicle No.15
Location : Tanegashima Space Center
Shape : 2 box shape with wing-type solar array paddles; 3.7 m x 1.8 m X 2.0 m (Depth); (Length between the tips of the paddles: 13.7 m)
Weight : Approx. 1,750kg
Orbite : Sun-Synchronous Sub-Recurrent
Altitude : Approx. 667km
Inclination : Approx. 98 degrees
Period : Approx. 98 minutes
Mass : Approx. 1.8t (at launch)
Electrical power : 3,800kW
Design life : 5 years
Responsibilities : Prime contractor

*__________________________*



> Two Line Element Set (TLE):
> 
> GOSAT (IBUKI) 2009-002A 33492
> 1 33492U 09002A 20175.18499281 +.00000048 +00000-0 +16916-4 0 9998
> 2 33492 098.0624 286.0619 0001662 088.7312 271.4083 14.67554586610999







http://archive.is/ATJn9/fb0d8b1f4bc8469a372536a4e7eeec3ffc75be63.jpg ; https://archive.is/ATJn9/5559503f42edf4ccab0b1582d144050e228fc7e2/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200708001828/https://i.imgur.com/audMluf.jpg 
▲ 1. GOSAT (IBUKI) pass: Magnitude ~6 (d), Altitude ~647 km, Distance ~1258 km, Size ~3.0 m length x 1.5 m diameter, Angular size ~00.5''.

Japanese GOSAT-IBUKI satellite' pass caught in Serpent Caput on camera, the first night of this month, compared to the higher RCS USA-224 satellite pass caught in Hercules, and showing a bright flare.





http://archive.vn/fyIol/3ef94c507e8e8a6fe5c95a22be1c0ef84fc21090.jpg ; https://archive.vn/fyIol/3805439f29ff35f3906fd3d7fd89e8ac63d082fe/scr.png ; http://archive.vn/7M6Yp/5a2f08cc3ecf0fce3d290d624b83bdbee21decbc.jpg ; https://archive.vn/7M6Yp/3805439f29ff35f3906fd3d7fd89e8ac63d082fe/scr.png ;
http://web.archive.org/web/20200703232158/https://i.imgur.com/4ZyxcZz.jpg ; http://archive.vn/RpfRF ; http://nova.astrometry.net/user_images/3790696?image=extraction ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200703...er_images/3790696?image=extraction#extraction 
▲ 2. GOSAT IBUKI pass as captured on camera and USA-224 flare.

And compared with GOSAT-2/Ibuki-2's powerful flare observed last May:





http://archive.is/zpRvt/bed58d5a9c93f27e46697dd0da5e6bb2b81dd94e.jpg ; https://archive.is/zpRvt/ab213eb4a7c88983203682c75e471654172e4139/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200708001708/https://i.imgur.com/GIm5H3N.jpg 
▲ 3. Image of GOSAT-2/Ibuki-2 flare.

















*TAGS:*
BGUSAT, Kwangmyongsong-4, GOSAT-2, Yaogan 25A/25B/25C, FIA-Radar 5, KWANGMYONGSONG R/B, IRS P3, Shijian-16, USA-224, GOSAT


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

The latest attempt to catch the most elusive Iranian Noor-1 satellite and its mysterious 3rd stage QASED R/B (Arash 24 solid motor) was unsuccessful due to the proximity of the moon, but the frame has easily captured along the high RCS Indian TES military reconnaissance satellite, the Japanese IGS 8A military synthetic aperture radar (SAR) satellite.

Very high noise level of the camera sensor caused by the current record heatwave (38C degrees in the arctic lately or 17C degrees above the average June level).

*__________________________*

IGS 8A (IGS-Radar 4)

Information Gathering Satellite (情報収集衛星, Jōhō Shūshū Eisei) are the satellites of the Japanese spy satellite program. It was started under the clumsy excuse as a response to the 1998 North Korean Kwangmyongsong-1 satellite launch. The satellite program's main mission is to provide early warning of impending space launches in the region. This program is under the direct control of the cabinet. All Information Gathering Satellites have been launched by H-IIA rockets from the Tanegashima Space Center.



On 28 March 2003, presumably partly in response to North Korea's launch of a Paektusan-1 space carrier in 1998, and partly to provide a source of satellite images other than through cooperation with the US, where the US charged roughly US$10,000 for each satellite image, Japan launched a radar and an optical spy satellite, officially known as IGS 1A and IGS 1B.These satellites follow one another at 37-minute separation in a 492 km orbit, which passes over Pyongyang at 11:22 each day, according to observations collected on the satellite watching mailing list.

The program suffered a setback when Japan lost the second pair of satellites because of an H-IIA launch failure on 29 November 2003.

Except the satellite which failed in launching, a second optical surveillance satellite IGS 3A was launched on 11 September 2006.

A third optical satellite IGS 4A and a second radar satellite IGS 4B were launched on 24 February 2007. IGS 4A is a more advanced and experimental optical satellite.

A fourth optical satellite IGS 5A was launched on 28 November 2009. This satellite has a higher resolution than the previous generations.

Late March 2007, the first SAR satellite in the series, IGS 1B, suffered a critical power failure. The satellite has since been observed to steadily come down and was clearly no longer under control. An uncontrolled re-entry of this satellite occurred on 26 July 2012. Since summer 2010, another of the SAR satellites, IGS 4B has also been unable to carry out its monitoring functions.

Following several more satellites, the IGS 8A (IGS-Radar 4) launched on 27 January 2013, is a 3rd generation of SAR, with a ground resolution of under 1 meter.






http://archive.vn/Ycc9W/91d2b2bc3c90c59ad557b8187994d2d7319e9c15.jpg ; https://archive.vn/Ycc9W/33007091386372e258b257afbc45ffb55cebe199/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200710...apan/22/d8/j/o0460025913193194195.jpg?caw=800 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200710002425/https://ameblo.jp/skysatjapan/entry-11978451048.html ; http://archive.vn/hXfqV 
▲ 1. Launched on 27 January 2013, the IGS 8A (IGS-Radar 4) is a 3rd generation of SAR, with a ground resolution of under 1 meter.


*__________________________*




The Information Gathering Satellites are built by Mitsubishi Electric (MELCO), operated by the Cabinet Satellite Information Center - that is to say, presenting these as "non-military" satellites to gather "information" rather than military intelligence satellites.

What an utter reckless sophistry from the same that at the same time dared to claim the North Korean civilian Kwanggmyongsong-1 satellite launch was a maskirovka for a ballistic missile!


This program presents a few puzzles. The first launch, which was successful [and presumably the second launch, which was not], orbited a pair of spacecraft, one radar and one electro-optical. By one account, the former had a mass of a bit under 1,000 kg, and the later a bit more.

Many details, including orbital parameters, were classified for the first time in Japan's post-war history. The satellites, called Optical-1 and Radar-1, carried either optical or synthetic aperture radar sensors. NASDA reported that deployment of each satellite's solar panels went as planned and that the spacecraft's' operations were nominal. Full information and transmissions services of the IGS system were expected to begin in March 2004 following the planned launch in August 2003 of Optical-2 and Radar-2. The design life of the satellites was five years.

*IGS 8A*

NORAD ID: 39061
Int'l Code: 2013-002A
Perigee: 516.9 km
Apogee: 523.3 km
Inclination: 97.4 °
Period: 94.9 minutes
Semi major axis: 6891 km
RCS: Unknown
Launch date: January 27, 2013
Source: Japan (JPN)
Launch site: TANEGASHIMA SPACE CENTER (TNSTA)

IGS 8A is a Japanese spy satellite. The radar-equipped satellite can take pictures of the ground day-and-night and in all weather conditions.

*__________________________*



> Two Line Element Set (TLE):
> 
> IGS 8A
> 1 39061U 13002A 20158.04260535 0.00000000 00000-0 00000-0 0 09
> 2 39061 97.4139 277.2621 0004615 139.9619 220.0379 15.17646057 00







http://archive.vn/2auU2/c6802f14bf8722a3e85a43daebe33f80cba8868f.jpg ; https://archive.vn/2auU2/718250272c5d5c1b8679544ff57247478ccbccea/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200710011012/https://i.imgur.com/Ot6JyYC.jpg 
▲ 2. IGS 8A (IGS-Radar 4) satellite's pass: Magnitude: ~4.5(d), Length: ~4.0 m; Diameter: ~2.0 m; Angular size: ~01.1"; Altitude: 517 km; Distance: 722 km. 

As a rule of thumb, the large antenna deployed by SAR satellites make them more easy to spot.

Japanese IGS 8A satellite' pass caught in Hercules on camera, the first night of this month, compared to the higher RCS Indian TES satellite pass, calibrated via astrometry.net:





http://archive.is/0Wwge/98607d6fe877d5d4a5363b26bfbf71851b47667f.jpg ; https://archive.is/0Wwge/cd6c36bf767835180f10813e9708c647e468d840/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200709234417/https://nova.astrometry.net/annotated_full/4367472 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200709234531/https://nova.astrometry.net/user_images/3801885#annotated ; http://archive.vn/ORMZT 
▲ 3. IGS 8A (IGS-Radar 4) satellite's pass as caught on camera.

















*TAGS:*
BGUSAT, Kwangmyongsong-4, GOSAT-2, Yaogan 25A/25B/25C, FIA-Radar 5, KWANGMYONGSONG R/B, IRS P3, Shijian-16, USA-224, GOSAT, IGS 8A


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> _ Jan 30, 2020
> 
> Well, after Japan's Epsilon rocket, this makes another one with dual-use civilian-military, latent ICBM capabilities!
> 
> Which begs the question, of which nation will be targeted by South Korea with the tacit accord of the U.S.A., at more than 5'000 km distance? Probably the same as Japan.
> 
> After China, Japan, and North Korea, it will be the 4th powers with such capability in East Asia.
> 
> While this year the Republic of China (R.O.C.) will also access to satellite launch capability and solid propellant ballistic missile capability of its own with more than 2'000 km range!
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/south-korea-defence-forum.193709/page-9#post-12056224  _​
> 
> _ Jan 14, 2019
> 
> The fundamentals that dictates the policies are: territorial cores (Kuril island, Dok Island, Senkaku Island, etc), strategic ressources (rare earth, hydrocarbons, oceanic seabed metals, etc). Plentyful of frictions here, but worse, like during the collapse of the Mongol Empire, the splinters will start to fight against each others. Look at the Soviet Union after 1991, and even today! Can you tell us that the day the U.S. Dystopian Empire collapses, Japan will not be the first to shoot? The possession of he Epsilon rocket gives Japan an ICBM capability comparable to the Chinese DF-41!
> 
> PLA DF-41 ICBM
> Mass ~80t
> Length ~21 metres
> Diameter ~2.25 m
> Operational range ~14,000–15,000 kilometres
> 
> Japan Epsilon rocket
> Mass 91 t
> Length 26 m
> Diameter 2.5 m
> Operational range ~14,000–15,000 kilometres
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/japan-defence-forum.316803/page-143#post-11097810  _​
> 
> And now to evade the missile defence:
> 
> _*Japan mulls anti-aircraft carrier gliding missiles for remote island defense*
> 
> February 25, 2020 (Mainichi Japan)
> 
> TOKYO -- Japan's Defense Ministry is considering upgrading its "hyper velocity gliding projectiles" (HVGP), a new type of missile it is seeking to deploy in fiscal 2026 for the defense of remote islands, to add an anti-ship capability to them, it has been learned.
> 
> The move is aimed at improving the defense of the Nansei Islands in southwestern Japan amid China's maritime activities in the region. HVGPs can glide at high velocity after payloads are detached from a rocket in the upper atmosphere where air resistance is low. The missiles are capable of following complex trajectories under the guidance of GPS and other systems, making it harder for an adversary to intercept them than conventional missiles.
> 
> The Defense Ministry eyes equipping HVGPs with a new type of payload that is capable of penetrating the deck of aircraft carriers. However, enhancing the firing range and other capabilities of Self-Defense Force (SDF) equipment could be called into question over its consistency with Japan's exclusively defense-oriented policy. The ministry therefore is planning to give due consideration, such as limiting the missile range to around 500 kilometers or less.
> 
> The development of HVGPs will come in two stages. In the first stage, an early equipment type will be developed for possible deployment by the Ground Self-Defense Force (GSDF) in fiscal 2026, targeting a potential enemy invading Japan's remote islands. In the second stage, an upgraded type will be developed for possible installation in fiscal 2028 or later, featuring claw-shaped payloads, enhanced speeds and firing ranges, and more complex trajectories.
> 
> Furthermore, the ministry is also mulling introducing advanced anti-ship and anti-surface missiles, which are currently under investigation by the Acquisition, Technology & Logistics Agency. If these technologies are incorporated into HVGPs, the projectiles can penetrate aircraft carrier decks, which are harder than its external walls, before being detonated inside the vessel to make it impossible for aircraft to take off or land, as well as destroy targets within a range of several hundred meters squared.
> 
> Behind the ministry's move lies China's intensifying maritime moves in waters near the Senkaku Islands in Okinawa Prefecture and other parts of Japan. In 2012, China commissioned its first aircraft carrier Liaoning, and the second such vessel, Shandong, was launched in 2019. Shandong is the first Chinese-made carrier. Beijing is said to be further seeking to add at least two more carrier vessels.
> 
> Chinese government vessels have been frequently spotted navigating in contiguous zones near the Senkaku Islands and intruding into Japanese territorial waters. While the main island of Okinawa and the Senkakus are about 420 kilometers apart, the GSDF's current missile range is set at just over a hundred kilometers. The introduction of longer-range gliding missiles to protect the Nansei Islands would make it possible for Japan to respond to China's activities without deploying the Maritime Self-Defense Force's vessels and aircraft.
> 
> The Defense Ministry allocated a total of 18.5 billion yen in the fiscal 2018 and 2019 budgets for research on HVGPs for the defense of remote islands, and plans to add another 25 billion yen in the fiscal 2020 budget. However, some legislators in the Diet have pointed out that acquisition of the new capabilities could "make it possible for the SDF to directly attack other countries' territories" and "deviate from Japan's exclusively defense-oriented policy." The development of the new technologies is also feared to threaten Japan's neighbors.
> 
> The government has defended the HVGP development, stating, "They are intended for homeland defense and are not considered attacking weapons."
> 
> (Japanese original by Yusuke Tanabe, Political News Department)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/R6E2H/927a2edb7ffd152c1bfd090c30d69c43b0909a5f.jpg ; https://archive.is/R6E2H/38b4389c374042a177ab4f977142c3852b9bc04a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200226...1/2020/02/25/20200225p2a00m0na019000p/9.jpg?1 ; http://archive.ph/AvTEx ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200226...english/articles/20200225/p2a/00m/0na/012000c
> ▲ 1. Japan's Defense Ministry is considering upgrading its "hyper velocity gliding projectiles" (HVGP).
> 
> 
> https://mainichi.jp/english/articles/20200225/p2a/00m/0na/012000c  _​
> It only requires to put the new HGV on an Epsilon ICBM, to evade the missile defence over Moscow!
> 
> Conclusion, this continuous arms race will only be sustainable by military powers that have the most scientific capacities.



And another clumsy sophistry, this time presented as accidentally leaks images when it was obviously an intended orchestrated governmental propaganda operation of a long awaited public disclosure...

*Japan accidentally leaks image of new hypersonic anti-ship missile*

Jul 9, 2020

On July 7, Japan’s Vice Defense Minister Tomohiro Yamamoto visited the research center for aviation and rocket technology of the Self-Defense Forces, located in a suburb of Tokyo. The official got acquainted with the progress in implementing promising defense programs, in particular with R&D for a new generation fighter of national development and weapons systems for it.

Japan’s Vice Defense Minister also posted a picture to its Twitter account that included what looked like a hypersonic guided missile able to attack both ships or ground targets.

According to a local source, this is a new hypersonic anti-ship missile developing by Acquisition, Technology & Logistics Agency (ATLA).

As Naval News previously reported, the new missile aims to be powered by a Dual-Mode Scramjet engine (DMSJ), a combination of ramjet and scramjet (supersonic combustion ramjet) engines, to fly at a wide range of speeds, including hypersonic speeds of Mach 5 or higher.

The new missile designed to cruise at high altitudes and could pose a threat to Chinese aircraft carriers in the East China Sea.

Previously it was reported the Japanese Ministry of Defense planned to deploy an early version of the missile in 2026, followed by an enhanced version after 2028. With such a missile in service, Japan would be the fourth country in the world armed with hypersonic gliding technology, after China, Russia and the United States.

http://web.archive.org/web/20200709...mage-of-new-hypersonic-anti-ship-missile.html
https://defence-blog.com/news/japan...mage-of-new-hypersonic-anti-ship-missile.html
http://archive.vn/GvNOD






http://archive.vn/7VnDa/c3000b958b497171f5e69ab773cf14e805b65b63.jpg ; https://archive.vn/7VnDa/8f3eefb6dc0b89c8d68901eec053fb10fd908ff6/scr.png ;https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EcUSrPoUMAA7vD9?format=jpg&name=large ; https://twitter.com/ty_polepole/status/1280450209147834368/photo/4 ; https://twitter.com/Defence_blog/status/1281125899186962432 
▲ 1. Japan’s Vice Defense Minister posted a picture of the HVGP to its Twitter account.


----------



## Nike

*空中早期警戒（AEW）機能の概要*
空中早期警戒（AEW）は、現代の軍部にとっては戦力増強になり得る機能です。2000年代初頭、中国はロシアのイリューシンIL-76輸送機をベースにした初のAEW機を開発し、KJ-2000と命名しました。その後、中国は陝西飛機工業のY-8 と Y-9 AEW機を開発し、現在は西安飛機工業Y-20 AEW機とKJ-600の空母搭載型AEW機の開発に取り組んでいます。回転翼の能力は、ロシアのカモフ Ka-31のほか、最近ではChanghe Z-18Jヘリコプターなど、中国海軍の艦載機作戦にも使用されています。

注：本ウェビナーは13分間の抜粋版をダウンロードしてご覧いただけます。Janesデータサービスにすでに登録している場合は、こちらをクリックすると、45分間フルでご視聴いただけます。


----------



## Bogeyman

Japan has published the 2020 Defense White Paper.
https://www.mod.go.jp/e/publ/w_paper/pdf/2020/DOJ2020_Digest_EN.pdf



Galactic Penguin SST said:


> And another clumsy sophistry, this time presented as accidentally leaks images when it was obviously an intended orchestrated governmental propaganda operation of a long awaited public disclosure...
> 
> *Japan accidentally leaks image of new hypersonic anti-ship missile*
> 
> Jul 9, 2020
> 
> On July 7, Japan’s Vice Defense Minister Tomohiro Yamamoto visited the research center for aviation and rocket technology of the Self-Defense Forces, located in a suburb of Tokyo. The official got acquainted with the progress in implementing promising defense programs, in particular with R&D for a new generation fighter of national development and weapons systems for it.
> 
> Japan’s Vice Defense Minister also posted a picture to its Twitter account that included what looked like a hypersonic guided missile able to attack both ships or ground targets.
> 
> According to a local source, this is a new hypersonic anti-ship missile developing by Acquisition, Technology & Logistics Agency (ATLA).
> 
> As Naval News previously reported, the new missile aims to be powered by a Dual-Mode Scramjet engine (DMSJ), a combination of ramjet and scramjet (supersonic combustion ramjet) engines, to fly at a wide range of speeds, including hypersonic speeds of Mach 5 or higher.
> 
> The new missile designed to cruise at high altitudes and could pose a threat to Chinese aircraft carriers in the East China Sea.
> 
> Previously it was reported the Japanese Ministry of Defense planned to deploy an early version of the missile in 2026, followed by an enhanced version after 2028. With such a missile in service, Japan would be the fourth country in the world armed with hypersonic gliding technology, after China, Russia and the United States.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20200709...mage-of-new-hypersonic-anti-ship-missile.html
> https://defence-blog.com/news/japan...mage-of-new-hypersonic-anti-ship-missile.html
> http://archive.vn/GvNOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.vn/7VnDa/c3000b958b497171f5e69ab773cf14e805b65b63.jpg ; https://archive.vn/7VnDa/8f3eefb6dc0b89c8d68901eec053fb10fd908ff6/scr.png ;https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EcUSrPoUMAA7vD9?format=jpg&name=large ; https://twitter.com/ty_polepole/status/1280450209147834368/photo/4 ; https://twitter.com/Defence_blog/status/1281125899186962432
> ▲ 1. Japan’s Vice Defense Minister posted a picture of the HVGP to its Twitter account.



















Japan's Hypersonic Slip Vehicle and Hypersonic Anti-ship Cruise Missile projects (from page 16)
Those who follow Japan closely know very well that Japanese Hypersonic missile programs are not a secret.
https://www.mod.go.jp/atla/en/policy/pdf/rd_vision_full.pdf


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> The latest attempt to catch the most elusive Iranian Noor-1 satellite and its mysterious 3rd stage QASED R/B (Arash 24 solid motor) was unsuccessful due to the proximity of the moon, but the frame has easily captured along the high RCS Indian TES military reconnaissance satellite, the Japanese IGS 8A military synthetic aperture radar (SAR) satellite.
> 
> Very high noise level of the camera sensor caused by the current record heatwave (38C degrees in the arctic lately or 17C degrees above the average June level).
> 
> *__________________________*
> 
> IGS 8A (IGS-Radar 4)
> 
> Information Gathering Satellite (情報収集衛星, Jōhō Shūshū Eisei) are the satellites of the Japanese spy satellite program. It was started under the clumsy excuse as a response to the 1998 North Korean Kwangmyongsong-1 satellite launch. The satellite program's main mission is to provide early warning of impending space launches in the region. This program is under the direct control of the cabinet. All Information Gathering Satellites have been launched by H-IIA rockets from the Tanegashima Space Center.
> 
> 
> 
> On 28 March 2003, presumably partly in response to North Korea's launch of a Paektusan-1 space carrier in 1998, and partly to provide a source of satellite images other than through cooperation with the US, where the US charged roughly US$10,000 for each satellite image, Japan launched a radar and an optical spy satellite, officially known as IGS 1A and IGS 1B.These satellites follow one another at 37-minute separation in a 492 km orbit, which passes over Pyongyang at 11:22 each day, according to observations collected on the satellite watching mailing list.
> 
> The program suffered a setback when Japan lost the second pair of satellites because of an H-IIA launch failure on 29 November 2003.
> 
> Except the satellite which failed in launching, a second optical surveillance satellite IGS 3A was launched on 11 September 2006.
> 
> A third optical satellite IGS 4A and a second radar satellite IGS 4B were launched on 24 February 2007. IGS 4A is a more advanced and experimental optical satellite.
> 
> A fourth optical satellite IGS 5A was launched on 28 November 2009. This satellite has a higher resolution than the previous generations.
> 
> Late March 2007, the first SAR satellite in the series, IGS 1B, suffered a critical power failure. The satellite has since been observed to steadily come down and was clearly no longer under control. An uncontrolled re-entry of this satellite occurred on 26 July 2012. Since summer 2010, another of the SAR satellites, IGS 4B has also been unable to carry out its monitoring functions.
> 
> Following several more satellites, the IGS 8A (IGS-Radar 4) launched on 27 January 2013, is a 3rd generation of SAR, with a ground resolution of under 1 meter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.vn/Ycc9W/91d2b2bc3c90c59ad557b8187994d2d7319e9c15.jpg ; https://archive.vn/Ycc9W/33007091386372e258b257afbc45ffb55cebe199/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200710...apan/22/d8/j/o0460025913193194195.jpg?caw=800 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200710002425/https://ameblo.jp/skysatjapan/entry-11978451048.html ; http://archive.vn/hXfqV
> ▲ 1. Launched on 27 January 2013, the IGS 8A (IGS-Radar 4) is a 3rd generation of SAR, with a ground resolution of under 1 meter.
> 
> 
> *__________________________*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Information Gathering Satellites are built by Mitsubishi Electric (MELCO), operated by the Cabinet Satellite Information Center - that is to say, presenting these as "non-military" satellites to gather "information" rather than military intelligence satellites.
> 
> What an utter reckless sophistry from the same that at the same time dared to claim the North Korean civilian Kwanggmyongsong-1 satellite launch was a maskirovka for a ballistic missile!
> 
> 
> This program presents a few puzzles. The first launch, which was successful [and presumably the second launch, which was not], orbited a pair of spacecraft, one radar and one electro-optical. By one account, the former had a mass of a bit under 1,000 kg, and the later a bit more.
> 
> Many details, including orbital parameters, were classified for the first time in Japan's post-war history. The satellites, called Optical-1 and Radar-1, carried either optical or synthetic aperture radar sensors. NASDA reported that deployment of each satellite's solar panels went as planned and that the spacecraft's' operations were nominal. Full information and transmissions services of the IGS system were expected to begin in March 2004 following the planned launch in August 2003 of Optical-2 and Radar-2. The design life of the satellites was five years.
> 
> *IGS 8A*
> 
> NORAD ID: 39061
> Int'l Code: 2013-002A
> Perigee: 516.9 km
> Apogee: 523.3 km
> Inclination: 97.4 °
> Period: 94.9 minutes
> Semi major axis: 6891 km
> RCS: Unknown
> Launch date: January 27, 2013
> Source: Japan (JPN)
> Launch site: TANEGASHIMA SPACE CENTER (TNSTA)
> 
> IGS 8A is a Japanese spy satellite. The radar-equipped satellite can take pictures of the ground day-and-night and in all weather conditions.
> 
> *__________________________*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.vn/2auU2/c6802f14bf8722a3e85a43daebe33f80cba8868f.jpg ; https://archive.vn/2auU2/718250272c5d5c1b8679544ff57247478ccbccea/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200710011012/https://i.imgur.com/Ot6JyYC.jpg
> ▲ 2. IGS 8A (IGS-Radar 4) satellite's pass: Magnitude: ~4.5(d), Length: ~4.0 m; Diameter: ~2.0 m; Angular size: ~01.1"; Altitude: 517 km; Distance: 722 km.
> 
> As a rule of thumb, the large antenna deployed by SAR satellites make them more easy to spot.
> 
> Japanese IGS 8A satellite' pass caught in Hercules on camera, the first night of this month, compared to the higher RCS Indian TES satellite pass, calibrated via astrometry.net:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/0Wwge/98607d6fe877d5d4a5363b26bfbf71851b47667f.jpg ; https://archive.is/0Wwge/cd6c36bf767835180f10813e9708c647e468d840/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200709234417/https://nova.astrometry.net/annotated_full/4367472 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200709234531/https://nova.astrometry.net/user_images/3801885#annotated ; http://archive.vn/ORMZT
> ▲ 3. IGS 8A (IGS-Radar 4) satellite's pass as caught on camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAGS:*
> BGUSAT, Kwangmyongsong-4, GOSAT-2, Yaogan 25A/25B/25C, FIA-Radar 5, KWANGMYONGSONG R/B, IRS P3, Shijian-16, USA-224, GOSAT, IGS 8A




The latest attempt to catch the most auspicious comet C/2020 F3 NEOWISE has also allowed to image the Japanese IGS 5A military optical imagery satellite.

Very high noise level of the camera sensor caused by the current record heatwave (38C degrees in the arctic lately or 17C degrees above the average June level), and by the end of July 2020 above 39C degrees in Central Europe.

*__________________________*

IGS 5A (IGS O-3)

Information Gathering Satellite (情報収集衛星, Jōhō Shūshū Eisei) are the satellites of the Japanese spy satellite program.

A fourth optical satellite IGS 5A was launched on 28 November 2009. This satellite has a higher resolution than the previous generations.

A 3rd generation of optical largely improved type, with a believed ground resolution of about 60 cm.

With an expected life of 5 years, it is currently retired.


*__________________________*

*IGS 5A*

NORAD ID: 36104
Int'l Code: 2009-066A
Perigee: 589.7 km
Apogee: 596.7 km
Inclination: 97.6 °
Period: 96.4 minutes
Semi major axis: 6964 km
RCS: Unknown
Launch date: November 28, 2009 at 01:21 UT on an H-2A rocket
Source: Japan (JPN)
Launch site: TANEGASHIMA SPACE CENTER (TNSTA)

IGS 5A is Japan's most advanced spy satellite outfitted with an optical camera and telescope to supply imagery to the Japanese government for intelligence, defense and civilian remote sensing applications. The spacecraft will become the fifth operational member of Japan's spy satellite fleet.

*__________________________*



> Two Line Element Set (TLE):
> 
> IGS-5A 36104
> 1 36104U 09066A 20204.86624432 0.00000000 00000-0 00000-0 0 01
> 2 36104 97.5953 265.6413 0005042 98.9309 261.0689 14.93814405 01







http://archive.vn/7Dq3r/94e2b9d05d6e4ff194f479fdb247d56b3738fd37.jpg ; https://archive.vn/7Dq3r/6f1dd804f36c87415d2a77b73d302999a1d92f29/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200729010334/https://i.imgur.com/swAxDBt.jpg 
▲ 1. IGS 5A (IGS O-3) satellite's predicted pass with Stellarium: Magnitude: ~4.77(d), Length: ~4.0 m; Diameter: ~2.0 m; Angular size: ~00.6"; Altitude: 591 km; Distance: 1308 km; Phase angle: +98d56m44.3s 

Japanese IGS 5A satellite's pass caught in Ursa Major on camera, three nights ago, compared to the bright Comet C/2020 F3 NEOWISE (Mag 5.24), calibrated via astrometry.net:
The tumbling out of control IGS-5A satellite is flashing about each 4 seconds with periods of invisibility inbetween.





http://archive.is/AK0vq/5560f91ee1fbbefa8b82626744382b67af07bbfe.jpg ; https://archive.is/AK0vq/cb16d672073c9ba3fb79812c974448a4e9756aff/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200729004344/http://nova.astrometry.net/annotated_full/4415407 ; http://nova.astrometry.net/annotated_full/4415407 ; http://nova.astrometry.net/user_images/3849726#annotated ; http://archive.vn/1ScNs 
▲ 2. IGS 5A (IGS O-3) satellite's pass as caught on camera. The tumbling IGS-5A satellite's image showing a brightness variability with a peak-to-peak period of about 4 seconds.




















*TAGS:*
BGUSAT, Kwangmyongsong-4, GOSAT-2, Yaogan 25A/25B/25C, FIA-Radar 5, KWANGMYONGSONG R/B, IRS P3, Shijian-16, USA-224, GOSAT, IGS 8A, ISS Zarya, IGS 5A


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Time is running out.
> 
> Meng Wanzhou has no other choice. But can she rival Carlos Ghosn in pluck? The only way back to China is to escape, as by forfeiting her own fate to other government, she will certainly end up in a U.S. jail sooner than later.
> 
> 
> _*Carlos Ghosn with the wind: Internet sleuths have some ideas on how bailed ex-Nissan boss fled Japan*
> 
> Jan 1, 2020
> 
> BEIRUT/TOKYO – How did Carlos Ghosn do it?
> 
> The former head of Nissan Motor Co. and Renault SA, who was awaiting the first of two trials in Tokyo, somehow evaded almost round-the-clock manned and video surveillance and heavy restrictions on his freedom of movement to flee to Lebanon.
> 
> From there, Ghosn released an email Tuesday decrying the “injustice and political persecution” of the Japanese judicial system. The 65-year-old faced charges of financial misconduct and raiding corporate resources for personal gain, allegations he denies.
> 
> Soon after he resurfaced, the internet lit up with unconfirmed reports and theories of how Ghosn, now an international fugitive, pulled off an escape befitting a Hollywood thriller — one that will be very hard for Japanese authorities to live down. There are still more questions than answers.
> 
> In one speculative account, which cited no sources, Lebanese television station MTV reported that Ghosn smuggled himself out in a large musical instrument box after a Christmas band visited his residence in Tokyo. He was then shipped out of the country and later entered Lebanon from Turkey on a private plane.
> 
> A detailed report in the French daily Le Monde, citing unidentified sources, said Ghosn’s wife, Carole, organized the escape with the help of her brothers and their contacts in Turkey. After leaving Tokyo, Ghosn took a private jet from a small airport in Japan to Turkey, and from there entered Lebanon with an ID card, landing in Beirut with Carole. He may have decided to flee because of new information Japanese authorities could have obtained from a Swiss bank and from offshore centers including Dubai, the newspaper reported.
> 
> The Lebanese newspaper Annahar, by contrast, reported that Ghosn entered the country with a French passport. The former industry heavyweight has Lebanese, French and Brazilian citizenship, though all his passports had been taken from him. Meanwhile, a report that Ghosn met with Lebanese President Michel Aoun was denied by an official at the presidency.
> 
> French newspaper Les Echos said Ghosn may have left Japan under a false identity with a forged passport, after boarding a private plane from a smaller airport where he would be less likely to be recognized.
> 
> The U.K.’s Guardian said Lebanon officials were instructed by political leaders to ignore arrival formalities for Ghosn at Beirut’s airport, citing a senior figure in the country’s ruling class that the newspaper didn’t identify.
> 
> The French foreign ministry, for its part, said it doesn’t know how Ghosn made his escape. Lebanon’s foreign ministry said in a statement that Ghosn entered the country legally and it was unaware how he fled Japan and arrived in Beirut.
> 
> On social media, would-be sleuths posted private-jet flight information on aircraft that left Japan for Istanbul the same day that Ghosn may have left the country.
> 
> Ghosn’s vanishing act has been trending on Twitter and inspiring a fair amount of word play, as in Ghosn with the Wind and Ghosn, Ghosn Gone.
> 
> Ghosn is expected to give a press conference from Lebanon in his new home after the holidays. In the meantime, red-faced Japanese law enforcement and customs officials have some explaining to do.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20200101...euths-ideas-bailed-ex-nissan-boss-fled-japan/
> http://archive.ph/n7ZvD ​_
> 
> *Main hurdles*
> 
> • 5G base stations: skeletal recognition and tracking in real time, tracking of any electronic devices' signal
> • CCTV cam, streetcam, airportcam, dashcams, etc: gait recognition, and facial recognition; facial recognition needed for biometric identification at the airport
> • Fingerprint recognition: needed for biometric identification at the airport
> • Electronic tagging
> 
> But as a heiress of a telecommunications equipment and consumer electronics empire, should be doable.
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/cana...n-first-instance.596833/page-10#post-11978935



Even before the news of the massive explosions that have destroyed the Roman City of Berytus on 4 August 2020 AD, it was expected that Carlos Ghosn's mischief would in the future end up with some terrible outcome.

The *sentient Matrix SKYNET* that rules the world as a tool of the Secret Leader, could simply not let the criminal justice system of Japan be trampled and humiliated by random petty Roman corporate criminals without loosing its own credibility.

Today's report from the Syria-Phoenicia region is only a repeat of the 140 BC destruction by Diodotus Tryphon of this village in his contest with Antiochus VII Sidetes for the throne of the Macedonian Seleucid monarchy.

Below in the first picture, the ultimate provocation that could not remain unanswered, with a December 2018 billboard in Berytus expressing support for Carlos Ghosn:





http://archive.vn/FXedo/eef01a037c359a6a10122869f25dcb2aeb0561b0.webp ; https://archive.vn/FXedo/26cd56b40845f57dcc8121ee9751ec221e5081aa/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191231...c-d0bfbb4b882f-jumbo.jpg?quality=90&auto=webp 
▲ 1. The ultimate provocation that could not remain unanswered, with a December 2018 billboard in Berytus expressing support for Carlos Ghosn.

Since they all claimed to be Carlos Ghosn, then they would all share his fate.

In the second picture, another provocation by the Roman criminal, hint at his future escape!





http://archive.vn/5KNTt/73ea53df3ce4b06fab5dbb578605a06be2e66616.jpg ; https://archive.vn/5KNTt/9affe79ebdcb9f5a7bca9e3f358b406f66ca5337/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200805...duction/_105940463_gettyimages-1128808437.jpg 
▲ 2. The former Nissan chairman Carlos Ghosn disguised in a workman's outfit to leave Japanese detention, wearing a cap and a face mask in 2019. 

And finally, the expected unexpected:

_*Beyrouth - La maison de Carlos Ghosn "complètement détruite" par l'explosion survenue au port*

*Ghosn’s house destroyed in Beirut explosion*

05 Aug 2020

SAO PAOLO: Former Nissan Motor Co. Chairman Carlos Ghosn’s house was damaged in Tuesday’s massive explosion in the Lebanese capital of Beirut, a Brazilian newspaper reported.

Ghosn’s wife, Carole, said that while her family is safe, *the family’s house was destroyed*, according to the O Estado de S. Paulo newspaper.

The house is located in an exclusive residential district some 5 kilometers from the site of the explosion, according to the paper.

Carlos Ghosn fled to Lebanon late last year while on bail in Japan awaiting trial on charges of financial misconduct. Carole also faces perjury allegations in Japan.

JIJI Press

http://web.archive.org/web/20200805...e-par-lexplosion-survenue-au-port-9008496.php
http://archive.vn/Eu7NO
http://web.archive.org/web/20200805190809/https://www.arabnews.jp/en/middle-east/article_23356/
http://archive.is/LFg42
​_
Conclusion, like every good Hollywood movie, what goes around comes around.

No connection with the Kampetei (憲兵隊) can be established for the moment.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Japan's first Lunar Rover*

The race for the conquest of extraterrestrial ressource of the Solar System is on. 

With China's Academician Wan Weixing (万卫星: Ten Thousands Satellites) the first ever human being to be buried on a foreign planet's soil by next year April 2021, carried on board of Tianwen-1 Mars Lander and Rover.

After numerous cancelled program, such as JAXA's SELENE-2, SELENE-3, SELENE-x, LUNAR-A, and SLIM, minor space powers are now seeking their survival when facing the Chinese Superpower, by teaming together. As this is the only last ditch option left. 

The European ESA and Russia's ROSCOSMOS were the first to do so with LUNA-25, LUNA-26, and LUNA-27. 

Iran and North Korea were known to be old partners dating from the Cold War era. Today Burma is suspected to be cooperating with the group.

Israel and India are also known to have cooperated for decades.

Without any option left, Japan's JAXA and India's ISRO are now following the same strategy.

_*India-Japan moon mission: Isro forms study group*

Chethan Kumar / TNN / Sep 21, 2020, 23:22 IST

BENGALURU: The Indian Space Research Organisation (Isro), which is working on its second Moon landing mission — Chandrayaan-3 — for next year, has now formed a study group for another moon mission along with Japan.

The India-Japan mission, a joint initiative between Isro and Japanese space agency JAXA, was in the cold storage as Isro was focusing on its own moon and human missions. Senior scientists have now confirmed to TOI that it is back on the space agency’s agenda.

As part of the mission, Japan will be launching a joint lunar mission — Lunar Polar Exploration (LPE) — and as details shared by JAXA, the mission will be launched after 2023 and will involve a lander and a rover.

JAXA diagrams show that the Japanese would be building the overall landing module and the rover, while Isro would develop the lander system. The mission will be launched from Japan, and the designated launch vehicle is the H3 rocket, manufactured by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries. 

“What we will design for the Indo-Japan mission will be subject to how the systems on Chandrayaan-3 will perform and whether or not we will be able to achieve a successful landing next year. Earlier this month, we got an internal communication about the study group, which means that the project is back on track,” an Isro scientist said.

The first thinking of this mission was made public in 2017, during a multi-space agencies’ meeting in Bengaluru and it was then also part of the inter-governmental discussions during PM Narendra Modi’s visit to Japan in 2018. The TOI had reported in September 2019, that the project had since moved forward and both agencies were keen on landing on Moon together.

According to JAXA, analysis of observational data suggests the existence of water in the polar regions of Moon. “...JAXA is working with Isro to plan an international collaborative mission to obtain data on the quantity and forms of water resources present, in order to determine the feasibility of utilizing such resources for sustainable space exploration activities in the future,” JAXA said. 

The mission’s aim is to obtain actual data regarding the quantity of water from in-situ observations of areas where water is anticipated to exist, based on the available past observational data. It also seeks to understand the distribution, conditions, form and other parameters of the lunar water resources in the polar regions.

The TOI had reported in June about how the project intends to improve the technology needed to explore the surface of low-gravity celestial bodies in order to support future lunar activities. “These advancements include technology for mobility, lunar night survival and mining excavation,” JAXA added. 










India-Japan moon mission: Isro forms study group | India News - Times of India


India News: BENGALURU: The Indian Space Research Organisation (Isro), which is working on its second Moon landing mission — Chandrayaan-3 — for next year, has now.




web.archive.org






https://archive.vn/Ep33R


​_




https://archive.vn/7lCL1/898037d97b09c2692dccf9c0ef581a8daec1acd2.jpg ; https://archive.vn/7lCL1/0686919d38b89f636f48cede375a22c94dfb4410/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200923225425/https://i.imgur.com/2F2x8w1.jpg 
▲ 1. Lunar Polar Exploration (LPE): ISRO's lander, JAXA's rover.





https://archive.vn/CcgeQ/233691fa4bdfbe1f535453382c96a6fe230eb8d4.png ; https://archive.vn/CcgeQ/1814d9e6a109f86b37e9d5bc7f759284d48cb888/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200923225457/https://i.imgur.com/88bYLNB.png 
▲ 2. Lunar Polar Exploration (LPE): Configuration of the joint lunar exploration mission.





https://archive.vn/Tbzui/04a681f59908553fc50affa28acc3ddadcd9f04f.jpg ; https://archive.vn/Tbzui/c2bd6b0b488cdc7cc3ae7d08ab5ff5f6c8daa173/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200923225539/https://i.imgur.com/hRI3Ceh.jpg 
▲ 3. Lunar Polar Exploration (LPE): landing site candidates.





https://archive.vn/NFxmt/0e969a257773c7d9566f373cf7132b99b1ced04e.png ; https://archive.vn/NFxmt/4047ae8589f2b52a7e088795e82af161b4238fcd/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200923225622/https://i.imgur.com/2C4dDwy.png 
▲ 4. Lunar Polar Exploration (LPE): cooperation and sharing between ISRO and JAXA.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Please note that under the guise of "civilian research and demonstration platform", Japan has tested live and perfected with the tacit connivence of the U.S. its warhead reentry technologies.

With today's Hayabusa-2 Asteroid Sampling Return mission successful recovery of a Reentry Vehicle at the speed of the second cosmic velocity, Japan concludes a second demonstration of dual-use civilian-military technology. Under the nose and applause of the international community.

_HAYABUSA2@JAXA

After ejecting the heat shield, the capsule was due to deploy a parachute and begin emitting a beacon that could be detected from 5 stations assembled in Woomera. The location of the capsule is then identified by triangulating the directions each station “sees” the beacon.

Today (12/6) at 03:07 JST, as a result of the beacon direction search, the capsule landing point has been estimated. Now, we will search by helicopter.

Today (12/6) at 04:47 JST, as a result of the helicopter search, we found a capsule in the planned landing area!

https://twitter.com/haya2e_jaxa/status/1335287158211399680
6:34 PM · Dec 5, 2020·Twitter Web App ​_




https://archive.vn/zL42p/7d1fe506a7da1b10730288e427040110663d0308.jpg ; https://archive.vn/zL42p/bc936e77c99b53fff097568be0ae6967275ac1c8/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201205201756/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Eof9-lfVgAMZVtk?format=jpg&name=900x900 
▲ 1. Photo of the Hayabusa-2 fireball from on-site.





https://archive.is/ajKs8/95e9a872692a5bbe746b1549ea7d9c0c1a4df2be.jpg ; https://archive.is/ajKs8/86a47c45f462eb57b8286968dc09c95af3f46440/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201206042325/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Eohs-TlXYAQrurD?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 2. The Hayabusa-2 capsule with pieces of an asteroid.





https://archive.vn/QkVZe/3eaa6bb697f97f4574c7ec72c6929ad1d2030d52.png ; https://archive.vn/QkVZe/3402ff9f2ef0d4ab0ca7468b8a03a33947362847/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201206042728/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Eog5DLgXcAAmUJ-?format=png&name=small 
▲ 3. Returned samples from asteroid retrieved from Hayabusa-2

After the Epsilon solid propellant ICBM, the re-entry warhead, this same technologies are the third steps out of 4, in the development and testing of a Japanese nuclear vector: the validation of its Post Boost Vehicle. 

The expected ultimate and 4th step, to be followed closely will be the detonation in some remote outer space body of its nuclear device, and under the pretext of space exploration!

Moscow and St Petersburg will soon be within Japan's Strategic Forces' striking range!

After demonstrating second cosmic velocity warhead reentry and ICBM capabilities, once again, under the patronage of the conniving U.S. in practicing double standard as regard to the application of international treaties and conventions (read *Jungle Law*), Japan has acquired a military capability that simply places this nation as the 4th space superpower.





samsara said:


> @Galactic Penguin SST
> 
> # As Huawei said, the Empire is NOT the world. Its words are not the rules, and China is big and strong enough to simply disregard the garbages it vomits!



The *Dystopian Empire* is the world, or what was left of the WW2 ashes. Deal with it.

Since 1947s China is nothing but one of the many regions controlled by the *World's Secret Master*, not big and not strong at all. Just like under the Pax Mongolica and Pax Manchurica.

But, it is true that this year, the Chinese region has been promoted to the elite status of *core* of the Dystopian Empire, superseding both the E.U. itself demoted to some minor failed states status, and mainly the U.S.A that was demoted to a full s**hole status.


From China the *Secret Master* will soon rule the world, and even earlier than in the most wildest dreams! Good news.

Thanks COVID-19, or covidiots perhaps?

In this regard here a brief excerpt from a full-length series of article that further substantiate in more details the polar shift we are witnessing in 2020:

•5.3.1. The Great Replacement: China As New Core Of The Empire 

Note the pattern of territorial pressure and incursions from China’s north by nomadic groups, who are attracted by the wealth of the settled, agricultural civilization of China. The most illustrative examples are those of the Mongols, who conquer China and establish the Yuan dynasty (1279-1368 CE), and of the Manchus, who again conquer China and establish the last dynasty, the Qing, that rules for 300 years (1644-1911 CE). Each of these invaders rules through the Chinese bureaucracy, leading to the expression that China 'sinicizes its conquerors.'

Just as China has always 'sinicized' or absorb all its conquerors, China itself is composed of and enriched by the integration of many different peoples and cultures with which it interacts throughout its history and which form part of China today. See in particular the Tang dynasty.

Even before the handovers in 1997, both Hong Kong and Macau were already fully sinicized in less than a century of foreign occupations, and according to the rule that dictates weaker culture to be absorbed by stronger civilizations.

Today's latest occupation under the U.S. Dystopian Empire, and that started even before the dust of the World War II could settle, sometimes after 1946, is again no exception.

And for the same reasons, as discussed in previous chapters, as the exceptional geography, the critical strategic resources, and of course the outstanding genetics of its limitless manpower.

The transfer of the U.S. Dystopian Empire's core from the U.S. mainland to China is a process that started even before the mass decapitation of Chinese leaders of 1976.

Zhou Enlai was the first Premier of the People's Republic of China, and died of blade cancer in January 1976.

Marshal Zhu De, one of the Ten Marshals of the People's Liberation Army, was also the chairman of the Standing Committee of the National People's Congress from 1975 to 1976, Zhu was the head of state of the People's Republic of China. 
His passing on 6 July 1976, due to a combination of colds, heart failure, and diabetes, came only six months after the death of Zhou Enlai.

Chairman Mao ruled as the chairman of the Communist Party of China from its establishment in 1949 until his death on 9 September 1976, following three major heart attacks.

Then it took half a century to develop the infrastructures, industrial bases and economy of China, before it could replace the U.S.

There is no ambiguity. The Star Wars Stormtroopers proudly exhibited during a ceremony held in Yunnan on the occasion of the successful maiden flight of China's new seven-seat crew Yuanzhou-1 spacecraft, have zero connection with the Communist Party's history.

It is an exclusive symbol of the Dystopian Empire.





http://archive.is/TQDIQ/80c21340f23791a77b4b1b835941b1010813f036.jpg ; https://archive.is/TQDIQ/ecd7cc2c2a15ddfc8866c6634336610bb0a776d9/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200703000016/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Eb0Y_ZDXQAEKGEZ?format=jpg&name=large ; http://m.banyuetan.org/qyzx/detail/20200629/1000200033138371593424876505935585_1.html ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200703...629/1000200033138371593424876505935585_1.html ; http://archive.is/OkBA1 
▲ 1. The Star Wars Stormtroopers proudly exhibited during a ceremony held in Yunnan on the occasion of the successful maiden flight of China's new seven-seat crew Yuanzhou-1 spacecraft.

But unformal ceremonies are nothing compared to state organized ones, especially when held in the most prestigious National University of Defence Technology (国防科技大学军)!

Proudly refered in the media coverage as '*Outer Space Guests* claded in their magnificent white armours'!

Indeed, gones are the days when the U.S.A. could boast of being the only nation in the world that could host the Dystopian Empire's elite troops. Even as symbolical as the Stormtroopers. 

First demoted *then* crumbling with a negative economy, plagued by an uncontrollable COVID-19 pandemic, the U.S.A. as a former superpower is no more.

Because this signals to the world that China is now the Chosen One, leader of the RCEP, the first economic zone in the world, demographic barycenter, promoted with the elite privilege to field the Stormtroopers representing the Pretorian Guards of the Dystopian Empire. 





https://archive.vn/Qawhz/b0f91dadcd82d48517e9c28dbca2b17ca5974515.jpg ; https://archive.vn/Qawhz/2bc4536a7b8daa79d29db6a8a7924e6f8aa00207/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201204205442/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EllI59qX0AE3o6c?format=jpg&name=large ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201204...wgg/kdyw/668c23f67ecb49cfb4e7f6565a3f45e4.htm ; https://archive.vn/Dszpq 
▲ 2. China's elite privilege to field the Stormtroopers representing the Pretorian Guards of the Dystopian Empire. 

*Video of Stormtroopers March with Star Wars Music*



https://k.sina.com.cn/article_6393904893_m17d1b3efd02000puqc.html?subch=osport



国防科技大学运动会开幕式现“天外来客”方阵 又酷又飒超帅气
2020年10月31日 11:19 新浪网 作者 燃新闻 
https://k.sina.com.cn/article_6393904893_m17d1b3efd02000puqc.html?subch=osport
http://web.archive.org/web/20201204211341/https://k.sina.com.cn/article_6393904893_m17d1b3efd02000puqc.html?subch=osport
https://archive.vn/uvPba

While both the U.S.A.'s Apollo fully robotic unmanned program and U.S.S.R.' Luna robotic unmanned missions only retrieved rock samples from older layers of lunar regolith during the Cold War nearly 50 years ago, of little strategic importance, China instead went directly to the most valuable spot of the Moon!

_Published: 11:30pm, 2 Dec, 2020

Chang’e 5 landed near Mons Rumker, a volcano believed to be still active. The rocks and dust there could therefore be the most recent on the moon. The area is also rich in radioactive elements such as uranium, and only samples can help to explain their mysterious presence.

https://www.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/3112296/chinas-change-5-enters-crucial-48-hours-its-mission-after-moon​_
As Uranium is associated with rare earth deposits:

_(Updated September 2019)

A large amount of uranium is in rare earth deposits, and may be extracted as a by-product. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20160217231831/https://www.world-nuclear.org/information-library/nuclear-fuel-cycle/uranium-resources/uranium-from-rare-earths-deposits.aspx
https://archive.is/Zw7Cc​_
Of course no man can survive in the harsh space radiation environment outside of the protective earth magnetosphere above 400 km altitude, space probe having to be shut down during severe solar storm in order to survive. But by *reading between the lines*:

_Published: 11:30pm, 2 Dec, 2020

Competition in space between China and the US is expected to intensify. China will soon start building a full-scale space station, land its first rover on Mars and invite other countries to jointly construct a robotic base on the moon.

https://www.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/3112296/chinas-change-5-enters-crucial-48-hours-its-mission-after-moon​_
Indeed, the ultimate undeclared goal is the construction of fully-robotic unmanned industrial complex throughout the Solar System, starting with the Moon then Mars:

If China can first secure the rare earth elements of the Moon and start its industrial scale exploitation, the assured Chinese monopoly would be the final nail in the coffin of the European World Order!

2020 will be remembered as the year the two East Asian superpowers have superseded the two former European superpowers (U.S.A.-U.S.S.R.), with Hayabusa-2 and Chang'e 5:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/13337741702246891523:05 PM · Dec 1, 2020·Twitter for Mac
Images captured on July 11, 2019 from 10:03:54 ~ 10:11:44. 10 x speed video by the small monitor camera (CAM-H) during the 2nd touchdown of Hayabusa-2.
https://twitter.com/haya2e_jaxa/status/1333774170224689152

It would not be a surprise if Japan were to find some rare earth in its own asteroid rock sample!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/133408424488960819511:37 AM · Dec 2, 2020
Chang'e 5 lunar landing
https://twitter.com/Kaynouky/status/1334084244889608195


The new leading role of China in the development of the Solar System's rare earth resources can be seen in its rapidly expanding space launchers accordingly.





http://archive.is/zRPeW/da7120875e3cd0137d2d242b14f2bbd518811cb1.jpg ; https://archive.is/zRPeW/85f3deccf414e7fb8870903e08edcbe243c574b6/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200703000248/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EbcsH-PXYAAkudc?format=jpg&name=medium ; https://twitter.com/TheElegant055/status/1276532483417407499 
▲ 3. Chinese rapidly expanding space launchers.


End of the excerpt.

















🚬


----------

